# The Cheese, The Whole Cheese and Nothing but the Cheese



## mr west (Oct 31, 2008)

I managed to get a clone of the original exodus cheese the other week and I also planted a greenhouse seeds cheese and a big buddah cheese. Ive been waiting for the bbc seed to pop and emerge and yesterday the seed case came off but this morning its still no unferled and opend its leaves grr.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 31, 2008)

Sub'd for the stand off, cheese at twenty paces lol il measure up for the coffins for the BB and GHS already mate, there will be no contest lol

ATB Westie


----------



## amsterdamned (Oct 31, 2008)

had an origanl uk cheese for around a year in 2006 07 the BBC is nothing on the origanal and is poorly constructed in terms of its stability imo.

the origanla exodus cheese is the best by a fuckin mile

bbc/greenhouse for the loss imo

i even emailed greenhouse with my results (some of the cheese had haze tendancies in the genetic make up..) pff 

it has to be said that you have tobuy 10 seeds find the best .. keep it as a mother and develop from there


----------



## Londoner (Oct 31, 2008)

yep iv had many mutations from the BBC.

Iv heard many people say you need to grow out a good few packs of BBC before you find anything even slightly cheese like lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2008)

heres a few pics the 1st is the exodus clone, the second seedling is the ghs and 3rd is the big buddah cheese seedling at last lol. I tried to germ the 2 seeds at the same time but the 1st bbc seed didnt go so had to buy another one which is why its a bit younger lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 31, 2008)

the real cheese shit!! whoohoooo! Best of luck mate!!! Nazdrave


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2008)

cheers cheetah, good to have you here


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 31, 2008)

hey west, the original exodus cheese, u lucky ******

im jelious as fuck, my blue cheese is my fav indica, can't imagine how good the real cheese is.... 

its like 50/50 indica sativa i think?? (skunk#1) x (Skunk#1xafgani)

i think.....   looking forward to this


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice to see ya caliboy80, im soo nervous the clones gonna die and this will all be a waste of time lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 31, 2008)

Whaz up from california! I'm gunna be watchin this one like a hawk westy


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2008)

im soo looking forward to em
Mr Niceguy ur welcome to watch along lol


----------



## genfranco (Nov 1, 2008)

Present!

Cheese eh... we're gonna have to learn about international clone shipping...


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 1, 2008)

unfortunately your stuck with me for the long run to west  

i'l just sit right here if you dont mind.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2008)

here have a brew and get yaself cumfy mates, glad u boys could make it. Puff puff Passs some rather yummy white widow>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2008)

Genfranco ud have to come and get a clone if u want one lol. I had a 70 mile round trip to get mine and i got lost lmao


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 1, 2008)

oh i'l get comfy dont worry, and i brought along some hindu kush to.

soo >>>>>>>  lets swap  

2 sugars west please.


----------



## genfranco (Nov 1, 2008)

mr west said:


> Genfranco ud have to come and get a clone if u want one lol. I had a 70 mile round trip to get mine and i got lost lmao



Its a little farther than 70 miles there mr west...lol... Its cool man... one can only ask right..?


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 1, 2008)

I am a big fan of Cheese. Will start growing some more as soon as I move. Best of luck with this batch, better get your carbon filters ready because with my Cheeze keeping the smell down was a challenge.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2008)

That is a worrie, but how bad can it be? My diesels were stinky and it was alright lol


----------



## amsterdamned (Nov 1, 2008)

old skool cheese is a different level of stench m8. quite simply it fuckin reeks  ill dig some pics out for you if possible of a few crops i did of the exodus cheese. 

worth mentioning that the exodus cheese is genrally a slow veg process in comparison to say the BBC or the GHS.. the egentic make up is small fan leaves compared to the bbc /ghs if your doing the three together youll probably find that the daily growth rate of the others is much greater. best ive had of an old skool cheese was 5.5 oz an average pull from a plant is around 3 ish...


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 1, 2008)

Gonna keep a close eye on this one mr west! Good luck!


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2008)

spoze u got a vested intrest as u supplied the seeds lol


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 1, 2008)

Of course! I am in fact more interested in the Exodus Cheese though


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2008)

me too lol, what are the chances of me gettin a cheese pheno with the seedlings?


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm not sure tbh. The BBC is crossed with an Afghani I think (I've always thought it would make more sense to cross it with a Skunk #1?). I'm not sure about the GHC. I assume it comes from the Exodus Cheese, but it isn't clear. Plus it's got kush genetics.


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2008)

im not ever so sure on the linage of the ghs an bb seeds maybe someone else knows tho lol


----------



## Londoner (Nov 2, 2008)

BB cheese is uk cheese (fem clone) x afghani (male)

GHS cheese is the same, Arjan ripped it off from BB, all his strains are ripped off from another breeder.


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2008)

lol i thought that but didnt wanna say and look a narna lol. Cheers Lond


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

its not easy bein cheesy, wanna see this mr.west. ive got some b.cheese seeds put bak,want to see your stuff give me an idea. i know youll do well on it. i have still 5 ounces left of the orange skunk bud, that may last us for this grow,,subscribed, , you roll it , i can't roll that good. i also saw where seed botique is selling chem dog double deisel, that stuff looked dangerously good.....


----------



## Londoner (Nov 2, 2008)

I love orange bud.

I grew DP californian orange a few years ago and that was sooooo nice, awesome flavour.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

everyone that gets it has an experience to share,lol.


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 2, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> hey west, the original exodus cheese, u lucky ******
> 
> im jelious as fuck, my blue cheese is my fav indica, can't imagine how good the real cheese is....
> 
> ...


 
Sorry the real original cheese is smelly Skunk#1 only, not mixed wit afghani they are the BB and GH.... my bad..

its cool u will b able to compare all the types of cheese, u wont b dissapointed with the smoke buddy top class,,


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2008)

the clone is making new growth now so im happy. Heres some pics


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 2, 2008)

Is the UK Cheese the first one? It looks much more skatty than the other 2 - probably due to a bit of stress - but I'm sure it'll be the best!


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah the 1st pic is the clone lol yeah the leaves look a bi ropey lol its new leaves im worried bout lol


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 2, 2008)

I suppose it is a little different comparing clones to seeds! Still got fingers crossed for the cheese, I wanna see lots of clones off of that!


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

the new groth is continuing to grow dispite my poor skills lol, just goes to show how hardy these plants are lmfao lol. Have some nice dry widow>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 3, 2008)

lookin goodah mate! glad the clone made it


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

im very happy lol over the mooon


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

good job Mr. West , that white widow is good stuff, i gre 14 ounces this time las year, had a awsome budding pattern, the smell of the bud kind of reminded me of the spice smell of a indonesian run hotel lobby.lol.
yea, i have a pac of big buddah B cheese seeds , gonna clone that baby girl.i'm in process of getting this clone thing down.but watching your grow will tell me everything, thanx Mr.West....... here roll us a joint...and pass it around...


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

quickly gets out his foot long rollin mat lol, ill make a dent in ya stash lol


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

lol, youll be smokin on it for a long time ,about 2 to 3 big hits youll be KO.haha.


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

cool as fuck, i got the constitution of a rhnio lol maybe 4 hits lol


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2008)

haha,lol,crazy, your killin me,hahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's some pics, clone first followed by the ghs and finaly the bb cheese.
I seriously cant wait for this one to be stinking up my bedroom


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 4, 2008)

You're right about the new growth, that all looks nice and healthy. The old leaves must have just gotten a bit stressed on its road trip!


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2008)

lol it must be a well traveled strain aswell poor thing gets car sick lol. yeah looks like its gonna start with two tops, the guy i got it from says i gotta top it so im gonna have 4 tops laters at least lol


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 4, 2008)

Looking good,

I remember the day I got back from work and started to smell something "Cheezy" on the second floor of my building...

I am on the 5th floor, needless to say I upped my odor control....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2008)

ns job mr. west. i hope my clones do well like yours. i looked more into the B cheese strain, and ordered another one,lol, " one ft. rollin machine"haha, you still got me goin on that one.good job mr. west.


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2008)

lol raiderman trouble with foot long spliffs is u need good lungs to draw em lol


----------



## Londoner (Nov 4, 2008)

That clones lookin much better now eh Mr West.

 who needs a mat to roll a foot long??






Hand rolled mate


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2008)

Londoner said:


> That clones lookin much better now eh Mr West.
> 
> who needs a mat to roll a foot long??
> 
> ...



Show off lol


----------



## matthewdmac (Nov 4, 2008)

a dont need no mat! a love rolling big fat ass joints, what skins you use rips?

Cheese looking good Mr.West, what does the cheese yield, any good, i am busy planning a sog grow and was thinking of using cheese, you know if this is any good for sog?


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 4, 2008)

We've got some OCB Rolls on our site now mr west - get some with your next seeds and have a go yourself!


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2008)

u havent got the ocb crystal papers tho lol, you knoi i even looked to see wot i fancy lol. Nearly bought NYC Diesel fem from soma lol, nearly lol. U gonna be attending at the expo Dave?


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Lol. Is the seed bank getting low then?!

We're only doing the Premium OCB papers at the minute, although we can easily add the Crystal ones if they're popular/better/whatever.

We will indeed be at the Hemp Expo - Stand 16. Come and say hello if you're down!


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Lol. Is the seed bank getting low then?!
> 
> We're only doing the Premium OCB papers at the minute, although we can easily add the Crystal ones if they're popular/better/whatever.
> 
> We will indeed be at the Hemp Expo - Stand 16. Come and say hello if you're down!


i think ill be coming down on the friday to beat the rush lol, Ill come and say high lol, you wont be selling seeds tho will ya?


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha, cool. We'll probably have a small selection of seeds to do a mini pick and mix, but not really no. We'll just try and sell you some of our paraphernalia instead 

Friday should be a little quieter I think, probably more of a 'trade' day. Then I just dunno how busy the weekend will be!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 5, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> We're only doing the Premium OCB papers at the minute, although we can easily add the Crystal ones if they're popular/better/whatever.


OCB Premium and Smoking Corn papers fo me


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

mr west said:


> i think ill be coming down on the friday to beat the rush lol, Ill come and say high lol, you wont be selling seeds tho will ya?


Ner Ner im gonna b there all three days lol gonna make sure i dont miss anything.

Theres gonna be police there so if your coming with any bud (like me ) then keep it balls'd


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Ner Ner im gonna b there all three days lol gonna make sure i dont miss anything.
> 
> Theres gonna be police there so if your coming with any bud (like me ) then keep it balls'd


Well we'll be there on Thursday as well!

BBC TV will be filming as well, so be on your best behaviour.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Well we'll be there on Thursday as well!
> 
> BBC TV will be filming as well, so be on your best behaviour.


Hahahahaha should be a laugh. Lookin forward to meeting a few faces there.

Do you know if Big Buddha are still gonna have a stand?


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Dunno to be honest. They're still listed to be on Stand 29.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

Good, he'l be gettin a piece of my mind


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Why's that?


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

Coz BB Cheese is shit


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2008)

we'll come see you then for a smoke londo, new meaning to cheesey weed lmao. Do u think they will be random searching? Was only gonna take enough to smoke on the jurny.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 5, 2008)

i'd imagine there will be alot of people there with alot of weed, i dont think they would waste there time with random searches would they?


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

Ive no idea, but the last expo i went to there was loads of police there, following people around, the fuckers that they are.


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 5, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Ive no idea, but the last expo i went to there was loads of police there, following people around, the fuckers that they are.


Was that the Telford one? That was a complete shambles.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 5, 2008)

they shouldnt be aloud to follow you, invasion of privacy! 

not that that matters to police


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 6, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> i'd imagine there will be alot of people there with alot of weed


i bet! wot the hell will be this hemp expo without pure hemp lmao!


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 6, 2008)

There's 1 actual hemp company there, but that's probably not what you mean is it?!

Btw, loving the sig


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 6, 2008)

hehe yeah man me 2 ! jus changed it  i meant that they will expose shits connected somehow with the weed there. lmao!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 6, 2008)

im guessing cheetah got the seed discount code? 

just going by the fact he has pix n mix seeds plastered on his sig now


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 6, 2008)

maybe... ,but maybe not.....maybe im jus very pleased from these guys  btw this link is in me signature from 4-5 days


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hehe yeah man me 2 ! jus changed it  i meant that they will expose shits connected somehow with the weed there. lmao!


It's going to be pretty damn obvious with people like Green House Seeds exhibiting! Interested to see how it all goes... I expect it to take some bad publicity!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 6, 2008)

hehehe! hell yeah, especially with ppl like them


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2008)

week today im gonna go to the expo im nervouse as hell bout it


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 7, 2008)

hehehe....chill winston!


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2008)

you dont know my m8 tho lol, id be fine if i was going on my own lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 7, 2008)

ahahahahah


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Nervous? I go on Wednesday and havn't finished preparing for it yet!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 7, 2008)

u better get a move on them dave lol


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Lil ganja princess said:


> u better get a move on them dave lol


Yeah, and maybe not be on forums?! Are you coming down as well?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 7, 2008)

no im not coming hun


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 7, 2008)

hahaha....forums are evil....adictive lol


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 7, 2008)

Is that's damn email notification...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 7, 2008)

wot?


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 7, 2008)

I subscribe to all threads via email so I havn't got to log in to check if there's messages..


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2008)

heres an update ont the cheese, my other exodus clone has rooted and i potted it. Pics are the 2 clones first followed by ghs and bb cheese


----------



## Londoner (Nov 7, 2008)

I think youve struck gold with that BBC Mr West, looks totally different to how all five of mine started, it looks just like the exodus mate, more sativa skunk#1 lookin!

My BBC's all started off like your ghs cheese, dark indie looking but with much fatter broader leaves, over-lapping leaf blades by the second leaf set, but thats the closest iv seen a BBC lookin like the real thing!

How fuckin lucky would that be? having a real cheese pheno on the first BBC ever grown??? 

Lucky git


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2008)

well it was the second seed i bought lol but that sounds bout as jammy as i have been known to be in the past lol


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 8, 2008)

Did you get 2 clones then?


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

yea i got two cheese and 1 phycosis clones


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 8, 2008)

Am likin it westy, impressive lil clones ya go there
I will get you to send me one one day or i will come to Europe myself ya digg


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah i dig, i dig for nose gold lol.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 8, 2008)

mr west said:


> yeah i dig, i dig for nose gold lol.


don't we all, don't we all


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

cheese gals are looking fine today lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 8, 2008)

thats kool ! puff puff pass>>>


----------



## genfranco (Nov 8, 2008)

whatup mr west...


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

alls growing well i think at the min touch wood lol. puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>> ak


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 8, 2008)

yea west, whas good


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

getting stoned and chilling out is good for me mr nice lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 8, 2008)

no doubt, so the usual ha
must be cold where you at, better get that heat bill payed man


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2008)

its cold outside but not really in here, not really cold enough to put a jumper on. Easy life puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks puff puff..... hey westy, hope ur well bud, its cold here 2 burrr where's my hat


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 11, 2008)

Got me some central heating and air, keeping me nice and toastie while i drink ma baileys hot cocoa and smokin a J
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## Londoner (Nov 11, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Got me some central heating and air, keeping me nice and toastie while i drink ma baileys hot cocoa and smokin a J
> -Mister Nice GUY



Pour us a baileys MNG, i f'ing love that stuff...........

Hows the EC cuttings Mr Westie????

Must have a fair bit of new growth by now?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea this stuff is somethin tasty, runnin low about to get another bottle soon enough

Gotta find more concotions to make with it, maybe some cannabaileys hot cocoa =)


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2008)

ill post some pics tomoz, they all are still alive lol promis lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2008)

well thanks but i cant stand baileys nasty minging stuff lol unless its out of ur slipper londoner lol


----------



## Londoner (Nov 11, 2008)

mr west said:


> well thanks but i cant stand baileys nasty minging stuff lol unless its out of ur slipper londoner lol


Be my guest westie lol







And if its real cheese your after, then look no further


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2008)

lmfao  that makes it so much more appealing now, i got quite a thirst on now, lmao


----------



## genfranco (Nov 11, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Be my guest westie lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude... walmart..10$... get yourself clean pair man... thats just not healthy...lol...


----------



## Londoner (Nov 11, 2008)

Lmao wtf is walmart? JK

Nah them slippers are only a year old, il wear em till theyre falling off my feet mate, my slippers are like a fine wine, they get better with age


----------



## genfranco (Nov 11, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Lmao wtf is walmart? JK
> 
> Nah them slippers are only a year old, il wear em till theyre falling off my feet mate, my slippers are like a fine wine, they get better with age



lol... do your feat grow buds too..lol... I bet there are shit growing in your feet...lol... J/k Bro.. or?...lol


----------



## Londoner (Nov 11, 2008)

Nothing growin on my feet mate, theyre as clean as clean can be lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 12, 2008)

and on that note Time for some plant pics up date please mr west puff puff pass


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

hold tight then 2 secs


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

1.....2..... 

come on then


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 12, 2008)

dig back at least he has cam lol Fyfe Puffpuff ahhh pass


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

i have a cam to, just a stoner that forgets things easy  

i'l have pics tomoro for ya welshie


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

heres the e cheese followed by the ghs chees and then th bb cheese. I pruned the dead leafs off the e cheese so only new growth showing now lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

hahahaha i wouldnt let the misses be in charge of the camera lol thats for sure lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

cute lil bitches


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

im a bit worried bout the lill pale spots on the bbc


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

mr west said:


> hahahaha i wouldnt let the misses be in charge of the camera lol thats for sure lol.


was this for me west?

if so she's not having it again. only bought my cam a few months ago and used it a couple of times. its full of girlie pics now. she's having it no more


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 12, 2008)

ahhh its like a new born baby lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> ahhh its like a new born baby lol



yeah its kinda cute but i hope she bursts into something more plant like soon lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

looks like a lolly pop  

hopefully she will be a little bushy bitch for ya soon mate.


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

i got another e cheese lone if that 1 dont amount to much lol and a phycosis clone that growing nice now


----------



## amsterdamned (Nov 12, 2008)

mr west said:


> heres the e cheese followed by the ghs chees and then th bb cheese. I pruned the dead leafs off the e cheese so only new growth showing now lol.


like i said to you a while back the exodus cheese will be growing at a vastly slower rate than the others mate

you can even see that now but its a guarantee m8

my advise when it is veg'd well and grown up to ensure you take some cuttings from it and do a crop full rather than a single plant.


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

well thats the plan, clones will be what i put into flower from the 3 cheeses, 2 of each. Its a long way off of anything going into flower lol


----------



## amsterdamned (Nov 12, 2008)

mr west said:


> well thats the plan, clones will be what i put into flower from the 3 cheeses, 2 of each. Its a lojng way off of anything going into flower lol




if your doing that again advice would be to take the exdous cuttings 2 weeks before the others so yo get a ahead start

that way when your 2 of each are together they be at around the same height..


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

cheers mate ill bare that in mind wen its time for clones to be taken. I shall try and fimm or at least top them all, which will help produce branches for clones to be taken.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 13, 2008)

Mr west you should be grining from ear to ear when all this cheese is ready to be smoked I know the last bit of cheese i smoked could'nt stop grining like a cheshire cat puff puff pass


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2008)

i not long ago had a ghs cheese joint and im loving it, cant wait lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

lucky begger


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2008)

i had a chronic bud joint b4 the ghs chhese so no wonder im wasted lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

im on rocky till my kush dries  

i want it to dry right now lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

room on your couch for one more lol?


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2008)

there is room but i dont have any thing left to smoke lol i was at my m8s house over the road lol he grows too


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

sweet always good to have someone just over the road aint it. 

i really want some nice tasty kush in my lungs, its smelling sweeter by the day. 

so you back on the rocky now to mate.


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2008)

I aint even got any solid i got a few crumbs of the weed i had and then cold turky till i can find some more lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

thats shit, the missus not got any hiding in her handbag? 

thats where i went when i was all out, usually found a few spliffs lol. dont have a missus anymore to check a handbag though


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2008)

shame mate, my misses aint got anyfing its me that gets the pot in this house she jus smokes it lol and she skins up wen i ask her lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

things werent working lol. she didnt like me growing and she was at the i want a baby stage. im just not ready. 

she was like that to, never bought the stuff but smoked loads lol. it still ended up ion her handbag lol. 

if i could i'd give ya a few of the kush mate.


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2008)

if i was u id quick dry a bit so u dunt have to smoke ya soap lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 13, 2008)

how do you quick dry I tryed made bud brittel and very littel hit westy you got any secrets on drying lol


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 13, 2008)

Seems like everyone is going throught a dry spell... 

Only 4 weeks to go


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2008)

I feel ur irritation lol


----------



## genfranco (Nov 13, 2008)

im 4 weeks away too... A little low on my stash... I guess i needed to harvest more than 3 plants... we will see how much 5 indoor ones do for me under 400........ MR west... what seeds do you currently have?... Are you planning to expand soon?


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2008)

i got some el ninos and some jack flash, a few single seeds G bomb, sweet tooth and plenty of white widow. I cant think of what else i got in my seed bank with out looking. Im off to the hemp expo today so hopefull ill buy some more seeds there lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 14, 2008)

nice shit man! whooohoooo say hello to dave from me  hehehehe and cheers too lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 14, 2008)

im postin my 7000 post here


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> im postin my 7000 post here


congratulations dude, i would of said ello to dave if id seen that post b4 i went but i didnt, soz. Said hi to him from me tho lol. Was only in there 20 mins lol. An hour and a halfs drive to get there lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 15, 2008)

did you get any freebies while you were there west? 

or purchase any merchandise


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2008)

well there was a few freebees such as skins and a magazine( treating yourself) a small bottle of bloombastics bling for ur buds which i dunt think ill use lol. My m8 bought some bargains 10 reg serious seeds chronic for 30 quid and also dave from pik n mix dunr us a great bargain on some flying dutchmans G-fore seeds. I didnt buy anything. I waited to spend my money in the hydro shop on way home lmao


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like a fun time


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2008)

it was a long day, we left at 9 and got there bout 1115 and was on our way home by 2. LOL The best part of the day was meeting Londoner and VCSDave lol


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 15, 2008)

Any good buds to be seen?


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2008)

only pics nothing live or post live lol. There was a buds and babes stand but the girls wernt the best promo girls tbh lol.


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 15, 2008)

Skanky bud babe booth? 
Sounds like a good time to me...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 17, 2008)

where are u westie bwooooy???


----------



## genfranco (Nov 17, 2008)

so Mr. West.... You weren't able to take some pics of your "hemp bunnies"? Come on show us off with the European women.....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

elloooooooooo?


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 18, 2008)

Good to meet you mr west! I'm still shattered now, it was a very long weekend!

I was speaking to Arjan from GH on the weekend, and he did confirm that they do have a proper UK cheese. I imagine it must be crossed with something, but I'm not sure what.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

hello man! i told westie to say Hi from me, but he didn't read my post lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2008)

ive been smoking ghs cheese and its close to the real thing, but my m8 might of got a good cheeszey pheno


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2008)

Dave i was expevtin a midle aged northener when i met u lol, ur far from either of those lol. Was good to meet u too, we would of stayed longer but my disabled mate had had enough trapesing around lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 18, 2008)

wish i could of been there to meet everyone. so much easier if i could just jumop in the car and drive there lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2008)

i was driving behind a red beema compact the other day and thought of u lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 18, 2008)

awww thanks westie  

was it a 316ti? there really common here. 

iv scoured this whole damn island and can only find 3 of my cars here. and one of them is mine lol. i want an broken one for spares and repairs ya know.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2008)

lol it was red aswell well kinda gingery red, didnt see the modle cuz we was getting on the A14 at speed lol, if i see it again ill clock it lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 18, 2008)

only ever had mne on the motorway once, heysham to central scotland and back. that was a fun drive lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2008)

the only time i ever went to scotland was ayr for working thing at butlins jus b4 it shut down lol, i endied up getting fired for a twat grassin me up for having a spliff with him, fukin cock.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 18, 2008)

thats shit! i remember butlins in ayr lol. right shite hole lmao

shady getting snatched after blazing with you though.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2008)

i need to repot the exodus cheese today so ill update them all later wen ive done that


----------



## Londoner (Nov 19, 2008)

mr west said:


> The best part of the day was meeting Londoner and VCSDave lol


Aww thanks Westie, was great to meet you to mate, and Dave too, thanx for the tin mate, its my new seed storage tin for in my fridge  lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2008)

Here we go then The exodus cheese the ghs cheese and the big buddah cheese for ur perusal.............


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 19, 2008)

nice man! how long ur planing to veg?? love the ghs cheese!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 19, 2008)

looking dood west. glad that exodus is pulling through. others looking good to. 

whats that light you have in there? the long black thang.


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 19, 2008)

lookin good westy 

that room is gonna stink so much in a few weeks


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> looking dood west. glad that exodus is pulling through. others looking good to.
> 
> whats that light you have in there? the long black thang.


thats a 250w mh floodlight with ballast attatched


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 20, 2008)

cool  

did it cost much? floodlights always seem to be cheaper than proper grow lights.


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 20, 2008)

I envy you, looks great


----------



## amsterdamned (Nov 20, 2008)

happy days ,.. e clone looking better now 

just posted up a pic or 2 of my lemon f you wanna check it out 

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/43493-greenhouse-lemon-skunk-3.html

also in the room i have a ghs cheese so when i crop off ill take apic of the bud and put it up in here


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> cool
> 
> did it cost much? floodlights always seem to be cheaper than proper grow lights.


it cost me 4 8th's of bagseed weed lol but it cost my mate 74 quid


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2008)

amsterdamned said:


> happy days ,.. e clone looking better now
> 
> just posted up a pic or 2 of my lemon f you wanna check it out
> 
> ...


ill go check it out now dude
I not long ago put a lemon skunk into flower for xmas harvest lol, gotta love that citral taste


----------



## amsterdamned (Nov 20, 2008)

mr west said:


> ill go check it out now dude
> I not long ago put a lemon skunk into flower for xmas harvest lol, gotta love that citral taste


 
hehehe christmas crop ftw !!!!

its a green green christams  grapefruit x2 ghs cheese x1 ghs lemon x2 white widow x 1

happy fackin dayz: - cheers for posting up in the lemon thread m8 the pic was good to see


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 20, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> lookin good westy
> 
> that room is gonna stink so much in a few weeks


hey westy do u have some thing to help the strong smell that will b coming during flowering,, u ok to vent that smell outdoors? 
might neeed to get some air freshners up in ya crib dog


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2008)

i got a plug in thing thats really good wen its turned up and insens which i neeed to restok on


----------



## amsterdamned (Nov 21, 2008)

carbon filters

carbon socks are cheap and great value


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 22, 2008)

mr west said:


> Dave i was expevtin a midle aged northener when i met u lol, ur far from either of those lol. Was good to meet u too, we would of stayed longer but my disabled mate had had enough trapesing around lol


Haha - yeah, not quite! I'm only a tourist in the North, and I'm not quite middle aged yet 

Anyone else not receiving RIU emails? I've not had any in ages.


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 22, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Aww thanks Westie, was great to meet you to mate, and Dave too, thanx for the tin mate, its my new seed storage tin for in my fridge  lol


That the one I gave you? I think I was feeling generous!


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> Haha - yeah, not quite! I'm only a tourist in the North, and I'm not quite middle aged yet
> 
> Anyone else not receiving RIU emails? I've not had any in ages.


i never get riu emails lol but i set it like that lol. Good to see ya still alive afte last weekend lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2008)

so how fuked up is my signiture?? can anyone help me sort it out i dunt know bb codes n stuff help me please someone>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 23, 2008)

shrugs shoulder's  pifff piffffft

did u and dave meet in amsterdam?


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2008)

nah there was a hemp expo in London dude tom tom did the rest lmao. Was quite funny wen i had a smoke with londoner in my car in the middle of a very busy Brick Lane, 4 big blokes crammed into a tiny vw golf blazing cheese and stinking up the street lol.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 23, 2008)

mr west said:


> nah there was a hemp expo in London dude tom tom did the rest lmao. Was quite funny wen i had a smoke with londoner in my car in the middle of a very busy Brick Lane, 4 big blokes crammed into a tiny vw golf blazing cheese and stinking up the street lol.


Sounds like a great afternoon, that's how you make some friends


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 24, 2008)

(4 big blokes crammed into a tiny vw golf blazing cheese and stinking up the street lol.)
counjures up a funny picture in my head mr west mind you the brain moved out 10 mins after my 1st spliff today lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2008)

It was a good day out lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 25, 2008)

sup westie?  >>>> i started to smoke from my secret stash lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 25, 2008)

hey cheetah, it's not christmas yet!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 25, 2008)

it is fo me


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2008)

lol oh cheetah blesss ur cotten socks lol, u did well waiting as long as u did buddy. Is it a better smoke now its stood a while?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 26, 2008)

awesome smoke man puff puff pass >>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2008)

original ex cheese first followed by the ghsc then the bbc


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 26, 2008)

how long u plan to veg em westie? lookin good!


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 26, 2008)

They look great


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> how long u plan to veg em westie? lookin good!


couple of months i think fingers crossed


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> They look great


Cheers Gorlax, puff puff pass some clean soapbar hash >>>>>>>>>


----------



## amsterdamned (Nov 26, 2008)

happydayz... glad to see its looking healthier.. the exodus that is.. also clear to see already thatthe bbc seed is closer to the origanal than the ghs version.

finally not preaching or anything but they look like theyd benefit from some nitrogen


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2008)

they need poting on, which ill do wen the mk goes into 12/12 wen theres more room. Ill do this at end of week lol


----------



## Londoner (Nov 26, 2008)

What an improvement on that uk cheese Mr West, its taken off now man!

See, i told you about that BB cheese mate, you got a cracker there! Look at the leaf structure and shape, its almost the same as the original!!

REESPEK!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2008)

i hope ur right dude i jus went and had a look at em and te exodus is a bit more spikey i think lol, the tips of the spikes kinda bend out on the echeese.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 26, 2008)

Dont be too picky mate   

What you have there is what people are lookin for when theyre growing out BB cheese, im 101% sure thats the original cheese like pheno, youl never get an exact real cheese from BB, because the afghani genes from its father that BB crossed the original with are still there so there will be some slight differences 

This is one of my BB cheeses in its early stages, and its the same pheno iv had from all of mine and seems to be the common pheno that most people get, the indica afghani dominant pheno.

Look how different the phenotype is to yours mate.................


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice plants there lond, lookin sweet
Never had cheese before......


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2008)

ok they look well difrent. shame they didnt grow nice bud


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 27, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Nice plants there lond, lookin sweet
> Never had cheese before......


wot???


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 27, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> wot???


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125765-cheese-whole-cheese-nothing-but-11.html#post1676233 - Post Number blah blah
Was responding to this, did i confuse you some??....

Like my main man once said, "It aint easy being cheesy"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz00aElU-0c


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 27, 2008)

yes u said "nice plants there Lond" nevamind


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 27, 2008)

Yea i was speakin to lond man. He did post that right?


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> yes u said "nice plants there Lond" nevamind


dude, londoner posted a few pics of his bbc plant o show me how diffrent the phenos are, hope this helps ur confusion mate lol
oh yeah lmfao http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz00aElU-0c


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 27, 2008)

Haha glad you liked that man and thanks for the help.
I think he doesn't know he is back.....


----------



## Jointsmith (Nov 27, 2008)

Good looking plants Mr West.

I'm looking forward to seenig how the Origional Cheese turns out.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 27, 2008)

Alaskin Ice Grow, The Cheeses, The Bloom Box


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 27, 2008)

no prob, always glad to help somehow


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 27, 2008)

fuk im retarded lmao!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 27, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Haha glad you liked that man and thanks for the help.
> I think he doesn't know he is back.....


i kno... lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 27, 2008)

all good cheetah man! still love ya


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 27, 2008)

lmao! me 2 man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 27, 2008)

hahahahhahahha shiii..... im not a fag lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 27, 2008)

yea me neither.....i swear!!!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 27, 2008)

i mean, i love the pussy, i caressssss the pussy!


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2008)

As always its the exodus cheese first followed by the ghsc and the bbc
yeah i know they repeat pics but some of the lads are having a moment so i thought id bump my pics to keep it on track lol


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 27, 2008)

mr west said:


> As always its the exodus cheese first followed by the ghsc and the bbc
> yeah i know they repeat pics but some of the lads are having a moment so i thought id bump my pics to keep it on track lol


 
you got a bad bad case of spidermites


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2008)

just drenched them with pest off solution hope that sorts it


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 27, 2008)

mr west said:


> just drenched them with pest off solution hope that sorts it


 
just from the pictures, you can see hundreds of white spots, thats the damage. 

since they are tiny use a super powerful mitecide. kill them and the eggs now or you will never be able to finish them or anyother plant in your inviroment


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2008)

have u got any sugestions productwise?


----------



## amsterdamned (Nov 27, 2008)

was gonna say something yesterday west i too had noticed the damage and was thinking spidermite or thrips... if its spider mite meh .. you need to getaround 2000 predetors per square metre to ensure that you kill the living and taht the predetors stick round long enough to kill the egss as they hatch.. this ensures that no more eggs are produced and thus the cycle will stop... other than that your fucked imo.. there are some formular but its the eggs that are the problem....

swollow pride if your a good grower and go spend some dough on the predetors m8


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2008)

i really dont tink its spider mites as theres no webs, and its not spead every where


----------



## Hedgehunter (Nov 27, 2008)

if it is mites id bleach the floors and walls


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 27, 2008)

I use this stuff Mr west didnt leave any funny taste and kills the little b/stards I also pre treat the room after washing the walls ect. blazin afghan pass


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 27, 2008)

mr west said:


> have u got any sugestions productwise?


 
for mites i use floramite SC 

this might not be available to you in lessor amounts, however that is the only treatment for mites i use personally


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 27, 2008)

mr west said:


> i really dont tink its spider mites as theres no webs, and its not spead every where


 
there are no webs this early in the game, they are colonizing your plants, you will not see any webs till flower time. 

sorry to point out a problem but i fought those pests for over a year myself


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 28, 2008)

shit! u got shits in ur garden mate??


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2008)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/items/_W0QQ_nkwZfloramiteQ20SCQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZR40QQ_mdoZ


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2008)

man that sucks westy, shame its not the season for lady bugs. Erradicate the [email protected]


----------



## Londoner (Nov 28, 2008)

I dont think youve got spidermites mate, youve had those spots for some time now, and if you did have them im pretty sure theyd be in your flower room and all over your your buds too, they breed like wildfire and will colonise a growroom in no time, but, if you do have them, dont pay that price for the floramite stuff, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FLORAMITE-SC-Miticide-Mites-Safe-for-Beneficials-32oz_W0QQitemZ230288059589QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPest_Weed_Control?hash=item230288059589&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177 JESUS £170 for 32oz  heres a few much cheaper products that have a good track record of eliminating borg infestations in the UK.


http://www.growell.co.uk/p/0413/Natural-Predators-Red-Spider-Mites-.html

http://www.growell.co.uk/p/1146/Spidermite-control.html

This one is latest and greatest thing apparently, iv heard about a few peeps using it with good results.
http://www.growell.co.uk/p/5026/BlockOut.html


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.growell.co.uk/p/5026/BlockOut.html

just bought some of this so itll be here in a few days


----------



## Londoner (Nov 28, 2008)

Spider mites are unsympathetic worldwide pests that are like the Agent Orange of any garden and greenhouse. Once these critters stumble into your garden, your plants&#8217; lives are tragically cut short because of the mites&#8217; voracious appetite for plant juices. They mercilessly eat and destroy almost every type of plant life that crosses their path, including ornamental plants, crops and even trees.

Since these insects are out to gorge plant juices, your most-prized garden is likely to be their main course, instead of those unwanted weeds you pull out every day. They&#8217;re every gardener&#8217;s worse nightmare.

There are many kinds of spider mites, but watch out for the two-spotted spider mites. These little arachnids are barely visible pests. Armed with a magnifying glass, you need to inspect your plants to confirm their existence.

How To Get Rid Of Spider Mites

You can actually see that there are two dark spots on the creature&#8217;s abdomen. The spots you see are the plant juices being digested by the insects. The color of two-spotted spider mites depends on the environment. They are normally dark to pale green and, sometimes, translucent yellow. Females who try to remain alive during winter may be reddish orange in color.

Female two-spotted spider mites can lay about 200 eggs in just a ten day period. It takes only five days for the eggs to develop into a mature adult, resulting in quick population explosion. More than seven generations can sprout within the summer months. The females are born with two sets of chromosomes, which make it possible for her to produce males, even without mating. It&#8217;s life&#8217;s awesome cruelty that pests have an astonishing reproduction rate. Now, it&#8217;s time to identify their existence among your plants.

Tell-Tale Signs Your Garden Is Infested
# Stippling Patterns &#8211; Stippling is defined as engraving consisting of dots. If the leaves of your plants have brownish small dots all over, these dots are the impressions left by mites whenever they pierce the leaf to suck plant juices. Severe attacks on leaves are usually yellow or bronze in color.
# Curling Leaves &#8211; Since the mites suck out juices, the leaves eventually dry out. This is when the leaves curl inwards or outwards. These are signs that severe damage is already on its way. Once the damage reaches a certain level, the leaves will drop off because photosynthesis is stopped and carbon dioxide can&#8217;t be processed anymore. Healthy leaves are synonymous to healthy plants.
# White Webbing - You have to flip the leaves and see if there are white webs on the underside. These are silk threads that the mites use to get around the plants. In severe infestations, these webs are known to wrap up the entire plant.

Once you&#8217;re able to spot the existence of spider mites, there are three controls that can help you get rid of them: mechanical, biological and chemical controls.

Mechanical Mite Controls

Plant Isolation &#8211; There is a saying that you don&#8217;t mix rotten mangoes with the healthy ones. The same measure must be applied to infested plants. Air never remains still and changes in temperature cause the mites to move from one plant to another.

The mites are also known to have numerous means of transport. They use strands of silken threads to drop down from leaves, like Tarzan, swinging from one plant to another. These mites are eight-legged, so walking is never a problem to them. It&#8217;s a must to isolate or quarantine your infested plants to save the healthy ones.

Cold Water &#8211; Get a hose and shoot a stream of cold or ice water to knock off the mites from the plants. Mites love damp environments, but spraying them with cold water would give them major discomfort. Be careful that the stream of water is not too powerful, so as not to damage your plants. Don&#8217;t forget to spray the undersides of the leaves.

It&#8217;s best if you move the plant to another location before you spray cold water on it, because mites might climb and seek refuge on other plants. It&#8217;s a known fact that spraying cold water can also drown some of the mites, if not all of them. If you do this every day for a week, the mites will be forced to leave because of the hostile environment you create.

Shade Them Up &#8211; If possible, try keeping your plants away from arid weather and make sure they don&#8217;t get hit by the late afternoon sun. Providing the plants with some shade during very warm days will help protect the plants weakened by spider mites. You can also set a humidifier in the area where your plants are to increase the amount of water vapor in the air.

Biological Mite Controls

A familiar example of biological control is when you buy a cat to take care of mice roaming around your house. Another example is when scientists place mosquito fish in stagnant waters where wrigglers thrive. These fish are known to devour mosquito larva, effectively making a barrier to prevent mosquitoes from quickly overpopulating. The same concept can be applied to the prevention of spider mites.

You can introduce three kinds of predators in your infested garden:
# Phytoseiulus persimilis: This mite doesn&#8217;t feed on plants; instead, it feeds on two-spotted spider mites. What&#8217;s great about the use of Phytoseiulus is that these species engage in cannibalism. This means that it completely gets rid of the possibility that the cure is worse than the disease. You won&#8217;t have a garden full of mites, because in a few weeks, all the mites will disappear.
# Metaseiulus occidentalis: This is another predatory mite that&#8217;s effective in temperatures that are between 44 to 89 degrees Fahrenheit.
# Phytoseiulus longpipes: This is an African sub-variant of Phytoseiulus persimilis. This one can withstand very warm temperatures.

When considering biological controls, you can buy them from horticultural warehouses and online gardening vendors. These are usually mail-ordered. The three mites are the most commonly used predators, but there are more species of mites that eat out spider mites. Inquire at gardening centers to learn which mites best suit your garden, plantation or greenhouse.

Chemical Mite Controls

The two-spotted spider mites (particularly the males) have the ability to mutate, allowing them to quickly adapt to environmental changes. There are some insecticides that are not lethal to these mites anymore.

They easily become immune to many insecticides, which means constantly spraying will result in killing only their enemies, not the actual mites. This causes the infestation to expand all the more. However, scientists are always ahead of pesky mites. There are still effective chemicals out there that are sure to get rid of your mite troubles.

WitPruf: This is a chemical that&#8217;s widely available in garden supply stores. It&#8217;s formulated for use in gardens during times of drought. This chemical slows down water evaporation from leaves by covering them with a thin film.

If container directions are followed correctly, this chemical poses no harm to your plants. The two-spot is very dependent on the absence of leaf moisture to survive. The Wiltpruf coating causes the leaves to lose their moisture and eventually, the mites die out. However, this chemical cannot kill mite eggs.

UltraFine: This one is a petroleum oil spray that&#8217;s designed to kill both the mites and their eggs. When using chemicals, always remember to pay special attention to the underside of the leaves. Complete control is guaranteed when application is repeated 15-20 minutes later. Some resort to repeating the whole process after ten days to be sure that no eggs were missed.

Greenlight&#8217;s Rose Defense Spray: This is the best chemical for flowering plants. It&#8217;s made from botanical oil extracted from the seed of the Neem tree. This chemical smothers the mites but is extra gentle on plant species.

Avid or Kelthane: These are more common chemicals labeled as mitecides. Use this one every five days until there are no more signs of mite infestation. This chemical is not recommended on vegetables, herbs and crops. It contains a chemical called pyrethoids that is toxic to mites and may pose some indirect danger to humans when applied on edible plants.

Isopropyl Alcohol Mixture: This is a home-made mitecide to try if the chemicals mentioned above are not readily available. You concoct a dilution of 50% Isopropyl alcohol and water. Add a few drops of dishwashing detergent to complete the mixture. Place the solution in a spray bottle and squirt some on infested plants. Application must be done when evaporation is slower, such as during the early morning or late in the day. Repeat spraying after 15-20 minutes for best results.

Insecticidal Soaps: This is the meanest way of killing spider mites. Concocted from organic soaps like Castile, these soaps turn the spider mites into mush by dissolving them from the inside-out. The usual preparation is 2-3 drops of Castile soap per quart of water. Be sure to follow the directions carefully.

If you feel you&#8217;re not an expert in using the soap insecticide, it&#8217;s best that you buy the premixed commercial applications you can get on the Internet. Be aware that insecticidal soaps also kill any lurking insects in your garden, not just the mites.

The use of mite control systems varies according to the plants you have. If you are dealing with a flower garden, it&#8217;s best to use mitecides at once. If you&#8217;re dealing with vegetable or herbs, it&#8217;s best to use the biological controls. If you&#8217;re dealing with non-flowering ornamental plants, you don&#8217;t even have to use chemicals.

Whatever your case, be sensitive to the presence of spider mites. These mites reproduce so quickly that many farmers and gardeners around the world are often caught off guard.


----------



## amsterdamned (Nov 28, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Biological Mite Controls
> 
> You can introduce three kinds of predators in your infested garden:
> # Phytoseiulus persimilis: This mite doesnt feed on plants; instead, it feeds on two-spotted spider mites. Whats great about the use of Phytoseiulus is that these species engage in cannibalism. This means that it completely gets rid of the possibility that the cure is worse than the disease. You wont have a garden full of mites, because in a few weeks, all the mites will disappear.
> ...


 
this m8 good luck


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 28, 2008)

bloody hell lond my brain hurts now I just use that stuff i put up a pick of got rid of the nastys only a £5 from garden centre I do like the sound of the preditor bugs but i would have a smoke and sit in my grow room all day with a mag glass cheering on the good bugs lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2008)

like i said im gonna try this block out stuff ive bought and if thats no good ill get some Phytoseiulus persimilis and have a go with them lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 28, 2008)

shame all the ladybird bugs have gone they eat the little pests have you checked your other plants mr west hope they dont get infected 
skunk blunt its friday puff pass


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2008)

the bloom room seems fine


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2008)

Accidentally introduced from Chile on a shipment of orchids in 1958, phytoseiulus persimilis is a fast moving predatory mite and the principal biological control for greenhouse red spider mite. The adult phytoseiulus are slightly larger than the spider mites with longer legs and an orange-red body. They move rapidly over plants, searching for they prey and each individual can consume 5 adults or 20 immature stages of spider mite per day. The secret of phytoseiulus&#8217; success is simple; it&#8217;s development from egg to adult is twice as fast as that of the spider mite at 20-22 degrees centigrade, although the predator does have a problem moving from plant to plant; leaves that touch provide a transfer from one plant to another, and where this is unpractical, the use of string or netting to provide a miniature walkway is advised. This predator is capable of totally eradicating red spider mite infestations but there is a negative to this positive; the phytoseiulus will die out from starvation and will need to be reintroduced if new spider mite infestations occur.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 28, 2008)

better the preditor dies rather the your plants 
and if it takes all the nastys with it happy days 
lets hope blocker dose the job


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2008)

just been looking in my bloom box and theres no sign of webs or spot damage at all in there thank fuck lol.


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 28, 2008)

mr west said:


> just been looking in my bloom box and theres no sign of webs or spot damage at all in there thank fuck lol.


 
so me a picture of your flowering plants too, i can tell you from the picture if you have them. 


if you use pesticide you can no long use predatory mites, besides these will not end your problems. They jsut will NEVER eat the eggs thus almost impossible to end the life cycle


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 28, 2008)

links in his sig abud


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> so me a picture of your flowering plants too, i can tell you from the picture if you have them.
> 
> 
> if you use pesticide you can no long use predatory mites, besides these will not end your problems. They jsut will NEVER eat the eggs thus almost impossible to end the life cycle


heres the most recent pis of my trainwreck ww satori and lemonskunk, gonna chop the satori in the next 7 days lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 28, 2008)

shit yeah!


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 28, 2008)

Those are pretty

/clap


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice lookin buds westy, interweb is fucked at my house so have not been around, wont b fixed til middle of next week, god its depressing without the net.... in internet cafe now

how are the cheese bitches doing?


----------



## Gorlax (Nov 28, 2008)

They look great, you should be proud


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah jus a little upsett in the veg room, soon be sorted lol. Thanks chaps>>>>>>>>>>>>>>kush>>>>>>>


----------



## Jointsmith (Nov 28, 2008)

After seeing your damage it turns out I have a bit of a mite problem myself,I'd wondered what was causing the white marks on my plants.

Has anyone ever used the Greenlights Rose Defense Spray Londoner talked about? the plants are about 6 weeks into flowering :s


----------



## Londoner (Nov 28, 2008)

few more solutions here

http://www.greenfinger-hydroponics.co.uk/articles.php?ArticleGroupID=50


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2008)

what would we do with out ya londoner??


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2008)

well since bout 2 o'clock yesterday i haven't seen a mite of any description, so that's cause for celebrations lol. I hope that the block out is gonna be surplus to requirements lol


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 29, 2008)

No more spidermites then mate? You don't wanna lose the Exodus now!

Strangely, I think Green House produce the BB Cheese... I wonder if it's the same that goes in their own packets, and the GH is definitely the odd one out of the three?


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2008)

to look at yeah its totally different so bbc is closer and obviously not made by arjens boys and jus given to big buddah lol


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 29, 2008)

You'd be surprised at how few seed producers there actually are! A lot of the big Dutch banks are amalgamated and/or produced by the same companies.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2008)

you should make a family tree type chart so we know whats coming from where init lol


----------



## VCSDave (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol. It is the kind of thing I'd do..


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2008)

u shoul do it and make a post in seeds and strains forum lol


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 1, 2008)

mr west said:


> u shoul do it and make a post in seeds and strains forum lol


i'l be waiting and watching for said post dave


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2008)

and Dave! dunt forget to link us to this thread wen u write it lol


----------



## VCSDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol. This may be a job for January when it's a little less hectic here!


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2008)

i got my block out today, just gotta go pic it up, tho i still havent seen any more signs of the critters so fingers crossed i shant need it lol.


----------



## amsterdamned (Dec 1, 2008)

VCSDave said:


> No more spidermites then mate? You don't wanna lose the Exodus now!
> 
> Strangely, I think Green House produce the BB Cheese... I wonder if it's the same that goes in their own packets, and the GH is definitely the odd one out of the three?


 
ghs produced there cheese seeds in there own facility .. they took the bbc clone from the buddah fella and harvested seeds themselves ..

and your right there is a huge distinction between them... 

the ghs seeds facility must be coated in haze pollen because having took an arm off my mates and my lemon the other week mine is citral tasting throughout and his has a flavour of the haze

ghs is on my hitlist ! keep your eye out for a utube link with a mini video of me doing a lemon skunk review in the style of arens# the tit

ghs PFFFF on the upside ive germd my sweet tooth with 6 showing in 48hours so far and planted this morning in root riot mini blocks (they are the nuts by the way  ) 

westy .. treat your room m8 regardless of what u see.


----------



## m0tavated (Dec 1, 2008)

crossing fingers with you!


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2008)

well ive treated both rooms and i shall do it again in a few days lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 1, 2008)

lets hope *die* you nasty critters lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2008)

_DIE!
DIE!
DIE!
DIE! 
Ya Bastads!!!!!!!!!!
_​


----------



## Gorlax (Dec 2, 2008)

I thought pothead where friendly folks ...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 2, 2008)

when it comes to their weed's life, they are not


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 2, 2008)

btw i higly recomend the movie "Emperor of hemp" to all my buddys ere!!! must watch!!! !!!


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 3, 2008)

i'l look out for that cheetah, im always on teh hunt for more good stoner films. 

h


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

this movie is the shit and Jack Herer is da man!! this documentary contain only the truth lol !


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 3, 2008)

i cant find it anywhere in region 2 format. can only fid american version and i dont think i have a multi region dvd player? 

i'l find it somewhere i hope


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

i can help http://www.torrentz.com/b48c761ba72c144a6d8aa9c9d9894fdaa21e9621


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 3, 2008)

my laptop is broken so i cant watch torrents at home  

thank you for the link though cheetah, iv saved it fo when i get my laptop fixed


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

wots stopin u to download torrents man? u on ur work place or sumfin??


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 3, 2008)

yeh im on at work at the minute, i can download them here fine but i cant watch them here 

i cant take them home on a memory stick cause the laptop is broken at home


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

i undastand


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

so sorry fo takin over ur grow journal westie!


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 3, 2008)

Shit yeh sorry westy i forgot where we were talking 

usually my journal that gets hit


----------



## VCSDave (Dec 3, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i can help http://www.torrentz.com/b48c761ba72c144a6d8aa9c9d9894fdaa21e9621


I know what I'm doing after work now!


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

is anyone intrested in an update?


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

well after going to the cash point last night an realsing tescos had fill the £20 draw with ten pound notes im gona have to go to the bank and kick up merry hell if i dont get my 60quid back, ill update after that if anyone wants one?


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

yer updates always good, i be waiting.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

mr west said:


> is anyone intrested in an update?


ofcourse westie!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2008)

go for it westie, seeing as fyfe has left his camera! sheesh stoners man


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

that fyfe needs to sort it out lol, i got go ruck the bank so ill be a few hours yet. Im only in my flat at the min cuz i need to lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2008)

shame it wasnt one of those magical times when they put 20's in the 10's drawer


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

Usualy sequene of pictures exodus follower by ghsc then bbc


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

not bad mate! dun see ya in skype


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

looking good mr west they are comeing along now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2008)

comin on a treat west! whats the crack with the big plant at the back?!


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 3, 2008)

hey don thats mr wests master kush one very pritty plant


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

this is my master kush im lst'in with bendz and earth wire as weight lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

wonderin wot ur gonna do when the buds begin to get heavy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2008)

earth wire as weight?! lol i see. im doing a selection of kush's ( hindu/trainwreck/ktrain over my next couple of grows ill keep an eye on that


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

hahaha im gonna either tie them up or stake them up lol, as and wen mate lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> earth wire as weight?! lol i see. im doing a selection of kush's ( hindu/trainwreck/ktrain over my next couple of grows ill keep an eye on that


well after the weekend its going in the bloom box so itll get updates lol


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 3, 2008)

mr west said:


> that fyfe needs to sort it out lol, i got go ruck the bank so ill be a few hours yet. Im only in my flat at the min cuz i need to lol



oii!  

its not my fault im a natural stoner  

cheesey world is lookin good westy, and loving that master kush! i can wait to see them flowering. 

i will update tommoro i promise


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 3, 2008)

lookin good westy bud


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

cheers caliboy nice one


----------



## Londoner (Dec 3, 2008)

mr west said:


> is anyone intrested in an update?


LMAO 



mr west said:


> well after going to the cash point last night an realsing tescos had fill the £20 draw with ten pound notes im gona have to go to the bank and kick up merry hell if i dont get my 60quid back, ill update after that if anyone wants one?


I think we should take the MD of tesco's hostage and demand a rediculous some of money for all the stress, inconvenience and wasted fucking journeys to their stores because they havnt got what you went there for!!

Looking grand Mr West, that BBC is lookin so like the real thing mate, and the real thing is lookin good too, those lst'd branches on the MK have taken off too eh


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

i just topped the echeese and the ghs cheese, i shall top the bbc tomoz as the lights jus gone off lol


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 6, 2008)

morning mr west all sounding good. nicely done


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2008)

learing the ways said:


> morning mr west all sounding good. nicely done


Cheers learning, ive had a right mare with my pc the last 2 days or so lol, so stressed but its cool now im back online lol


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 6, 2008)

yer i had like a week without the internet the other week did my head in major lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2008)

Its mad cuz u do the things u put off doing wen u go online lol


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 6, 2008)

i know wat ur saying lol.


----------



## Gorlax (Dec 7, 2008)

Those bendy things look great, I have been using some wire covered in platic for all my bending needs, works well, but your system looks a lot easier to use are they expensive, gizmo or worth to buy?


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2008)

Gorlax said:


> Those bendy things look great, I have been using some wire covered in platic for all my bending needs, works well, but your system looks a lot easier to use are they expensive, gizmo or worth to buy?



they fairy cheep to buy but the postage is bout the same, i paid £12 in total for 50 of them lol 24 pence each. ur just as well stickin to ur wire


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2008)

heres the cheese exorus ghs and bb. the ghs needs repotting but the mites seem to have fgone


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 7, 2008)

looking good mr west +rep, it's all about the cheese.


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 7, 2008)

check my journal if you get chance couple pages from bk, bud porn


----------



## abudsmoker (Dec 7, 2008)

glad to see you got on the mites now before it got really messy


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2008)

learing the ways said:


> check my journal if you get chance couple pages from bk, bud porn


thank u very much LTW, Ill check ur porn out with my glory in the morning lol. Its too late and im too toasted to give it my full atention now lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> glad to see you got on the mites now before it got really messy


Not half as glad as I am lol. Cheers for the heads up dude,


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 7, 2008)

hey westy u takeing clones of the exodus cheese?


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2008)

wouldnt you? Yes im gonna take loadsa clones and always keep a mother if i can.
I really gotta go bed so ill pass this fat one and skulk off to me pit> nernight all


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 7, 2008)

ok mate, cya on here tomoz talk to ya mre than take it easy.


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2008)

thats if anyone can get on lol ive been trying since i woke up and this is first post ive done today


----------



## VCSDave (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, me too!


----------



## Londoner (Dec 8, 2008)

mr west said:


> heres the cheese exorus ghs and bb. the ghs needs repotting but the mites seem to have fgone


Lookin great man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

lookin nice mate! nazdrave


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

whatup mr west?... dial up issues?...lol j/k


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2008)

nah it was my power pack and my extra hard drive that done it lol, I had to wipe 80gb of music lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 9, 2008)

mr west said:


> nah it was my power pack and my extra hard drive that done it lol, I had to wipe 80gb of music lol


ouch... 

well im sure you had a backup no?... Damn...allot of time gathering..


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2008)

easy come easy go lol i only wanted 3 quarters of it lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 10, 2008)

too much music not enough Cheese lol
how are you today mr west


----------



## amsterdamned (Dec 11, 2008)

abudsmoker said:


> glad to see you got on the mites now before it got really messy



happy days they look loads better now west. ive been choppin so been off da comp 

get some pics on mine soon bro


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2008)

amsterdamned said:


> happy days they look loads better now west. ive been choppin so been off da comp
> 
> get some pics on mine soon bro


u gonna put a link in ya sig? or give me a link to ur jurny here


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Dec 11, 2008)

I want PICTURES, cause i love me some cheese, and weeds good too


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2008)

ok no worries ill ge some new pics up tomoz oor later dipending on the time bou 10 hrs time lol. gd night peeps....


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2008)

ok i repotted them all and they are as follows, the original exodus cheese followed by the ghs cheese and then the bb cheese. The next pic is my spare e cheese clone and my phycosis cut and my room


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2008)

B B B U M M M M P P P B B B U M M M M P P P B B B U M M M M P P P


----------



## Gorlax (Dec 14, 2008)

lovely as always Mr West


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2008)

hopefully they will start to grow now they been potted on into some canna terra pro+
gonna buy some cannazyme in the week


----------



## Londoner (Dec 14, 2008)

Yep they should take off once the roots get into the better compo.

Nice1


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 14, 2008)

Mr West's spare e cheese clone 









if its going spare put my name on it 






looking forward to watching them grow 
Afghan stollen from my m8




puff puff pass


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2008)

ha ha ha I promised my mate over the road the spare e-cheese clone but hes gonna mother it lol, so it should speed up the whole clone getting process. The cheese fairy will be busy in the new year me thinks


----------



## genfranco (Dec 14, 2008)

mr west said:


> ha ha ha I promised my mate over the road the spare e-cheese clone but hes gonna mother it lol, so it should speed up the whole clone getting process. The cheese fairy will be busy in the new year me thinks



you could just clone them before you flower......let the clones go for 60-65 days... this way you have a constant grow going.... Like Me!

lol... Good luck mr west


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 14, 2008)

cool constant grow never run low lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah i beeen doing that for a while with plants i wanna keep lol. Talkin of which i got 2 lemon skunk clones hat have rooted good now and needs potting on lol


----------



## amsterdamned (Dec 15, 2008)

mr west said:


> yeah i beeen doing that for a while with plants i wanna keep lol. Talkin of which i got 2 lemon skunk clones hat have rooted good now and needs potting on lol



speaking of lemon ive just finished croppin and got some nice pics to post tomorrow m8 .. of to bed now so ill put um up in the morning sometime..

also bit of a report on it for u .. ill put up a link i here when ive done it west laaa


----------



## Londoner (Dec 15, 2008)

Any new Cheesey pics Mr West?

Puff puff pass NL5 haze BHO spliff--------------->


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 15, 2008)

aloooohaaaa  >>>>>


----------



## amsterdamned (Dec 15, 2008)

lemon skunk review on now with some pics 

sweet tooth and grapefruit up next woo hoooo

ps lemons very tasty all in all

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/43493-greenhouse-lemon-skunk-4.html#post1775379


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2008)

i shall take some pics today they looking good after the repot lol. I left my fone round my m8s last night so i gotta go get it at some point today lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2008)

Here they r looking nice imo, usual susspects, exodus cheese then ghs cheese and bb cheese then the room lol


----------



## Londoner (Dec 16, 2008)

Lovely jubbly 

Yep they definately lookin happier now since the repot eh mate


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 16, 2008)

love the ghs cheese! is it 3 topper lol ??


----------



## Gorlax (Dec 16, 2008)

The clones are looking good, I exited to grow some cheeze once again, it's such a great tasting smoke...


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 16, 2008)

wawawewa mr west lol  

those cheesy babies are looking nice as pie. 

im still looking forward to flowering day.

keep it up


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 18, 2008)

hey westy, them clones look might lush and green, and u thought they might not pull through....

when will them cheeses b goin for flowerin bud?


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2008)

not for a while i want them to grow a bit more lol, least a foot or more lol.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 18, 2008)

thx for the moon pic bro... motivational ..lol... Im gonna have to finish off the bottoms of the plants tomorrow.. Im tired..lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2008)

did u like the moon, I shot that with my 300mm lense outside my back door.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2008)

few pics for anyone intrested


----------



## cheetah2007 (Dec 18, 2008)

very nice man!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2008)

coming on westy ! what happened to the one that you were training that looked like a crossroads? or is that it back right?


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2008)

nah that was the masterkush and its in the other room now, ill get some pics when she wakes up lmao


----------



## amsterdamned (Dec 19, 2008)

happy dayz westy .. picture 4 take the bottom leaf off its wasting energy imo

looking good .. also i agree with taking these to between 14-18 inches before 12/12 begins m8 .. looking forward to it


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

i agree man... wait to 20 inches and then supercrop them.. LOL.. you know im loving it...


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2008)

i put some pics in the bloom box nycd theread if ya fancy a look at where the mk is now lol. The cheeses are loving the new compost and spurting nicely now.


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2008)

Exodus cheese
Ghs cheese
Bb cheese
Phycosis
Veg room


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 21, 2008)

coming nicely now mr west their your moms arnt they?


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah gonna keep em as mums for one clone drop then flower em, tho im tempted to flower them and take clones in 1st week 12, hmm rubs chin lol.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 21, 2008)

yeha man... I clone right before they go into the flower room...


----------



## Londoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Lookin great Mr West, reespek


----------



## Hellafied Game (Dec 21, 2008)

here subscribed lookin good man


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2008)

welcome aboard dude


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 23, 2008)

looking good mate, the exodus seems a very slow grower? 

looks nice and green though mate.


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2008)

ill post some pics tomoz t was bad compost that slowed it down but shes back on track and growing daily now lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2008)

exodus cheese, ghs cheese, big buddah cheese,exodus Phycosis and a side on of the e cheese. Then my rooom


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 26, 2008)

looking sweet westy, also merry christmas and a happy new year to u buddy


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> looking sweet westy, also merry christmas and a happy new year to u buddy


cheers caliboy happy holidays to you too, hope u have a good one puff puff pass ww>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Teknogeez (Dec 26, 2008)

Going to be starting my BBC grow very soon, and just wondering what methods suit it best. Im thinking SOG for a quick crop, but just wondered if anyone knows what style grow suits BBC, since I've nvr grown it before. I've got cupboard space of about a square meter, and a 600W dual spectrum. I will be using flora and vega, and a bit of pk 13/14 for flowering. If anyone has any tips for growing this stuff in particular, please let me know!


----------



## mammal (Dec 26, 2008)

nice one westy, how long until youre gonna put them into flower?


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2008)

mammal said:


> nice one westy, how long until youre gonna put them into flower?


Not long, I have been eyeing up some possible clone sites so when I take clones ill give them a week to recover and then in they go lol




Teknogeez said:


> Going to be starting my BBC grow very soon, and just wondering what methods suit it best. Im thinking SOG for a quick crop, but just wondered if anyone knows what style grow suits BBC, since I've nvr grown it before. I've got cupboard space of about a square meter, and a 600W dual spectrum. I will be using flora and vega, and a bit of pk 13/14 for flowering. If anyone has any tips for growing this stuff in particular, please let me know!


This is the first time ive grown any of the cheeses so I dunt really know whats best, maybe another grower with more expeirience can help u such as that Londoner geez.....


----------



## genfranco (Dec 27, 2008)

mr west said:


> exodus cheese, ghs cheese, big buddah cheese,exodus Phycosis and a side on of the e cheese. Then my rooom


Top them bro...!!!make more colas


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2008)

dont they look topped enough genfranco? the ghs has 4 tops and the bbc has 3 lol wen i take clone itll top em some more lol


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Dec 27, 2008)

haha, yea no doubt they is topped a bunch already


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2008)

the birthing day is getting closer lol, i could take a few now but im trying to let it grow more first lol


----------



## Londoner (Dec 28, 2008)

Yea id let it grow alot more mate before takin anything off her, your gonna keep the original clone as your mother tho yea?


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2008)

oh yeah, im gonnna flower this plant an keep a few clones in veg


----------



## Londoner (Dec 28, 2008)

Teknogeez said:


> Going to be starting my BBC grow very soon, and just wondering what methods suit it best. Im thinking SOG for a quick crop, but just wondered if anyone knows what style grow suits BBC, since I've nvr grown it before. I've got cupboard space of about a square meter, and a 600W dual spectrum. I will be using flora and vega, and a bit of pk 13/14 for flowering. If anyone has any tips for growing this stuff in particular, please let me know!



Yep SoG suits BBC well, flowering clones with little veg time after rooting, keeping the clones single cola dominant.

Big Buddha himself told me this, and it makes perfect sense to me, iv flowered a few seedgrown BBC's and they get a bit too bushey and branchy for theyre own good IMHO, blocking light and preventing good airflow around and in amongst the plants, leading to problems i.e mould.

IME they didnt need much in terms of food, i only went up to half my usual feed strength with them and they still grew quite happy even in full flower staying rich green with zero deficiencies.

They didnt stretch much once they were on their 12/12 light schedule, i flowered mine at about 18"-20" tall, and they only really gained another 6-8" in height throughout flower.

Hope this helps


----------



## Londoner (Dec 28, 2008)

mr west said:


> oh yeah, im gonnna flower this plant an keep a few clones in veg


Oh, your not keeping the original clone then?


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2008)

no i shal keep a clone back as a mother, the point was to flower thre cheese clones but ive changed my mind and want bud asap now so im gonna flower a week or so afte clonealization occours


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 29, 2008)

I want bud asap  I like it mr west shame they dont do a plant thats ready in a week





puff puff pass


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah big shame but u canny hurry these gals specialy the echeese 10 weeks flowering lol. Now my m8 has a ghsc he been keeping goijng a while now thats good in 7 weeks ?????? and it wrecks ya head too lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 29, 2008)

hey west been reading ur journal ur doin good how old are ur babys?


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2008)

I repotted my Phycosis today and every one seems happy and doing their thing lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2008)

did a bit of pruning on the exodus cheese tonight and have taken 3 clones lol, fingers crossed they will root ina week lol.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 31, 2008)

your avatar is quite disturbing but you can obviously grow a mean plant...

touche sir, touche.


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2008)

heres the cheeses, as always its the exodus cheese followed by the ghsc and bbc. 4th pic is the e cheese double serated leaf. Then the phycosis and some clones ive taken, cheese clones 3 on the right.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy new year!


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy new Gear!!!!


----------



## genfranco (Dec 31, 2008)

new gear.... what new gear you get mr west..????


----------



## Londoner (Dec 31, 2008)

Cor westy, what ya bin feedin them plants mate, theyre really growin some now.

HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2008)

genfranco said:


> new gear.... what new gear you get mr west..????


the new gear is the cheese and phycosis lol new to me lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> heres the cheeses, as always its the exodus cheese followed by the ghsc and bbc. 4th pic is the e cheese double serated leaf. Then the phycosis and some clones ive taken, cheese clones 3 on the right.


wow they have come right on nice one mr west    would give you rep but no rep bar on vista???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2009)

happy new year gents and happy new growth! i go away for a couple of weeks and everyone has new plants, ( me included, update soon when i havent got two weeks work catchup to do )


----------



## Londoner (Jan 5, 2009)

Oi oi!!!

Hows it goin on the Western cheese front mate??

Time to get that lovely camera of yours out and take some recent snappy snaps me thinks


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2009)

cheeses for ya, yeah i know they need pottin on but i aint got the room to put them in 11lt pots and the compost lol. I shall give then a good old dose of N wen they ready for they next feed and put them in flower. So ten weeks on friday it is then lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 6, 2009)

goood!


----------



## Londoner (Jan 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheeses for ya, yeah i know they need pottin on but i aint got the room to put them in 11lt pots and the compost lol. I shall give then a good old dose of N wen they ready for they next feed and put them in flower. So ten weeks on friday it is then lol



Absolutely fabulous mate 




http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3QvgnSzcYuU&NR=1


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2009)

20th of march if all goes well lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 7, 2009)

Cheese on toast then mate, or cheese & chips, we could go for the cheese & crackers "old boy", I like cheese & port but thats me.
Your the one who will be cheesey grinny


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheeses for ya, yeah i know they need pottin on but i aint got the room to put them in 11lt pots and the compost lol. I shall give then a good old dose of N wen they ready for they next feed and put them in flower. So ten weeks on friday it is then lol


Good ol dose of N huh?

More specific if you don't mind. What nute formulation do you use?


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2009)

im gonna use a genral purpous plant food from focus diy i forget the npk to be honest but it has more than the cann products i got. Im gonna change me nutes soon lol, dont kno what to go for tho, something organic.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Jan 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> im gonna use a genral purpous plant food from focus diy i forget the npk to be honest but it has more than the cann products i got. Im gonna change me nutes soon lol, dont kno what to go for tho, something organic.


I have had great success with Fox Farm. They are organic. Uses earthworth castings. I have slowly increased the amount and they seem happy !


----------



## Londoner (Jan 7, 2009)

bigjesse1922 said:


> I have had great success with Fox Farm. They are organic. Uses earthworth castings. I have slowly increased the amount and they seem happy !



Is Fox Farm available in the UK??






Does Fox Farm carry any organic certifications or stamp?






Im pretty sure at least two of their products arent 100% organic, iv read threads on here about it.

If you want an easily available in the uk, 100% certified organic fert then theres really only a few option's, Bio-Bizz, Bio-Canna, B.A.C (Organically approved by the strictest organic body in the world, the uk's soil association), or if you dont like the smelly gloopy stuff then theres Bio-Sevia, although its primarily designed for hydroponic applications iv read good reviews of its use in compost too 

And theres always good 'ol organic tomato feed from big queue lol.

Or you can make up your own tea's and concoctions.


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2009)

well being a cheap skate and already having some genral puprose focus plant feed, ill try that first, it worked fine on me first grow lol.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey there,, Ive got some cheese going on week 8 (indoor aeroponic) this is the first time growing the cheese...whats your guestimate on how long to let it go?

heres a pic


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2009)

looks nice man, is it exodus cheese? If it is they take ten weeks


----------



## vaporking (Jan 8, 2009)

lookin good..
my buddy in noord holland has exodus and it is sweet.
the big buddah i smoked while there was great, and as usual the greenhouse cheese bought from the green house was poor.
the homegrownfantaseeds version is good also.
but mr west you are fortunate to have e.chz..
lookin good i am in


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2009)

they had a good dose of gp plant feed today cuz i cant pot em on and they going into flower in the morning lol. Cant wait till march 20th lol, wishin my life away lmao.


----------



## Londoner (Jan 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> well being a cheap skate and already having some genral puprose focus plant feed, ill try that first, it worked fine on me first grow lol.


It certainly did mate 



mr west said:


> they had a good dose of gp plant feed today cuz i cant pot em on and they going into flower in the morning lol. Cant wait till march 20th lol, wishin my life away lmao.


So tomorrow is the day? The showdown can finally begin.

Ding ding ding, seconds out..............


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2009)

no eye gouging or rabbit punchs and lets see plenty of windmilling


----------



## Londoner (Jan 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> no eye gouging or rabbit punchs and lets see plenty of windmilling



Just as long as you keep it above the belt Mr West lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2009)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=kH90sN57bG8
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GcvKRkOFCDU
plenty of windmilling


----------



## Londoner (Jan 8, 2009)

lol someone sent me that plenty of windmilling one to my phone last year, was funny as fuck lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2009)

who'd have thought there'd be that many windmill accident vids on youtube you guys must have seen this one?

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8kChDiQVAAE


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2009)

well we seem to have the rules of the fight down lol. All i have to do now is move the contenders and tidy the stuff up b4 and after and then i guess id better pop a few seeds, ooo, what to pop this is the question, im tempted to pop some reg seeds to see if i can geta male lol. I have 3 types of reg seed, bubleliciouse from nervana, jack herer from sensi, some satori and afari mix from mandala. Hmm decissions decissions lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2009)

look how tight my box is now lol, im thinkin of raising the cheeses up a little lol
For those that dont know whats already in my box we have from left to right back to front, master kush, alaskan ice, the church and big bang on back row and bbc, ghsc and exodus cheese


----------



## learing the ways (Jan 9, 2009)

looking good mr west keep the good work up


----------



## vaporking (Jan 9, 2009)

lookin good .. if you are lookin for a god father i would look toward the jack or satori..
i have had great luck with nirvana seeds i just dont think that they are up to snuff for breeding.. the bubblicious i just finished was lovely and grew well.. it just does not carry that top of the line punch... good luck..and i think for the first time i have ever said this.. may you come up with a lovely dude...lol


----------



## vaporking (Jan 9, 2009)

wow a was worried a little about that bbc but it seemsto be coming along nicely..


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2009)

Knowing my luck the jack will be fem lolas i only got one lol. Well i should get it germinating then lol. Lets hope the irony fairy aint got the hump with me. I put the seed in a jack daniels glass under a worlds greatest dad mug lmao lets hope for the best.


----------



## vaporking (Jan 9, 2009)

bollocks to irony ehh.
i find it difficult to cheer for a seed to be male ,but luck to ya may your male jack be thw dogs..


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2009)

well i hope i get not only a male but a sat dom male lol then ill put him to my phycosis to make phyco jack lol, or something lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking good my friend. I have thought up a different way to do sog for soil. I've taken 24"x6" window boxes and put 3 plants per box in rows to fill up a 4'x4' space. You rotate them out every third of their cycle for a total of 12 plants harvested every harvest and 12 more coming in with a total of 36 going plus clones..


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Looking good my friend. I have thought up a different way to do sog for soil. I've taken 24"x6" window boxes and put 3 plants per box in rows to fill up a 4'x4' space. You rotate them out every third of their cycle for a total of 12 plants harvested every harvest and 12 more coming in with a total of 36 going plus clones..


wish i had the room mate lol my box is 33" x 20" lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 11, 2009)

ola! lol puff puff >>>>>


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2009)

ola bruda...


----------



## vaporking (Jan 11, 2009)

mr. west did that jack seed pop yet????


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2009)

haha no not yet so i just put it ina jiffy to see lol just done that tonight


----------



## learing the ways (Jan 11, 2009)

sounds strange, but hopeing its a male


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2009)

im just hopin it pops at the min lmao at 12.50 a seed it better fuking pop lol


----------



## vaporking (Jan 11, 2009)

pop seed !!! I SAID POP SEED!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2009)

damn it POP ffs already lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 11, 2009)

Did it pop?


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2009)

no not yet, its ina jiffy now. On a good note some of the clones i took are looking better lol


----------



## vaporking (Jan 12, 2009)

P o p you dang seed pop

seed poppin dance...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 12, 2009)

pop    pop    pop


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 13, 2009)

Crowded house there mr west


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 13, 2009)

lmao @ windmill's  

hope all is well mr west, 

hoping you get a male mate, any signs of poppin yet?


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2009)

no nothing yet and i binned a load of dead clones today too grrrrr not my week i guess lol


----------



## vaporking (Jan 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> no nothing yet and i binned a load of dead clones today too grrrrr not my week i guess lol


 OUCH!!!!! i feel your pain i gotta strain thats a bitch to clone i only get about 45% success rate, threw away a few yesterday myself....ohhwell guess i could say it just opens up space hehehe..
i would bag my hard conin strain but the smoke is awesome...
well still hoping for the jiffy pot to hand you something..
try the paper towel method to germinate i have a 97% rate over a few years..may work for you.. who knows right!!
well good day to ya mt. west may things get greener.. lol...a hug for your loss..a cone for your head..


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Crowded house there mr west


nice one welshy mate. Im not gonna upsdate till friday with pics of the cheeses and stuff, they have started to stretch a little in the4 days they been in lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2009)

from fat birds to stretched ones........ lookin good tho man!


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2009)

they aint by any means lanky tho they just avin a teenage spurt b4 the traing bras get fitted lol


----------



## Londoner (Jan 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> wish i had the room mate lol my box is 33" x 20" lol


You will have the room soon mate, eh eh 



mr west said:


> im just hopin it pops at the min lmao at 12.50 a seed it better fuking pop lol


Ouch.



mr west said:


> nice one welshy mate. Im not gonna upsdate till friday with pics of the cheeses and stuff, they have started to stretch a little in the4 days they been in lol


Lookin forward to the pics 2moro mate 



mr west said:


> they aint by any means lanky tho they just avin a teenage spurt b4 the traing bras get fitted lol


Lmao botanical superbra, i did one of my Jack Flashes earlier.


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

normal order of things for ya 1 week 12
edit e cheese big buddah cheese and ghs cheese lol i fugged up lol


----------



## genfranco (Jan 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> normal order of things for ya 1 week 12
> edit e cheese big buddah cheese and ghs cheese lol i fugged up lol


no wonder you havent been comin around my threads man.... lol

Here..

dude that first pic... looks like what happened to my purps plant... nutrient lock out... See if you can see the connection between them....


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

reason i aint been round ya threads is cuz u changed the names of em and i aint subed to ur new named threads lol i thought it was quuiet from u lol, just clicked.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 16, 2009)

well subscribe brotha!!

check out the little vid..

http://www.pottube.com/watch/f85df22e9377d6c4f755/Watch


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 16, 2009)

What's going on with your plants?


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

they been in 12 12 for 7 days and they just started flowering yay, just 9 weeks to go


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine will be 7 days on sunday... I saw your post where you were having problems with your clones?


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah im geting like 20% sucess at then min lol and 3 seeds aint poppin
grr lol never mind must be the weather


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 16, 2009)

How do you grow them? rockwool?


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

in jiffy pellets ive had great sucess with them in the past


----------



## vaporking (Jan 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> in jiffy pellets ive had great sucess with them in the past


mr west the winter weather reduces my success rate drastically. got me a heat pad and thermostat really helps.. best of luck to ya..


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 16, 2009)

well he has them in the cupbord he has the babies in, but that still dont seem ta help


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 16, 2009)

So your not talking about the plants in post 475? Do you have any pic's? You can PM me if you want...


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

this is my clones and phycosis its about 24c inside the prop


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 16, 2009)

mmmmmm carte d'or


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

tust u to be thinkin of food fyfe, no wonder you got a fat chick problem mate lol


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> tust u to be thinkin of food fyfe, no wonder you got a fat chick problem mate lol


now you take that back mr west 

i dont have a problem with fat chicks at all.... i love them  

i joke i joke i kid i kid


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

lmfaro u aint gota fat chick problem, they eat they get fat and roll around, no problem lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 16, 2009)

i want one of these lmao


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Fyfe (Jan 16, 2009)

lmao iv seen that one before, 

sorry for splashing fat shit all over your journal mate.


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

touche me old mate lol. Life aint worth living with out a few fat chicks on the way man.


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> touche me old mate lol. Life aint worth living with out a few fat chicks on the way man.


my journy is ready for the fat shit lol, dun and dusted. 

i need a shmoke and a pancake. 
blitz and a bong
flapjack and a cigarette.


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

I can offer u a puff and a pizza and a toke an tirimisu


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> I can offer u a puff and a pizza and a toke an tirimisu


puff and a pizza sounds good to me. 

will ya tent be normal post mate or come via courier?


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

i hope it donr come normal post mate lol. The last one i bought for my mate came next day special delivery and was bout a quid cheaper postage so im hoping itll turn up this afternoon


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> i hope it donr come normal post mate lol. The last one i bought for my mate came next day special delivery and was bout a quid cheaper postage so im hoping itll turn up this afternoon


hopefully you'l get it this affy then mate, 

im sure i got conned on my heli. it says 24hr next day delivery. after asking questions i find out i paid £10 delivery for it just to be first class instead of second? thats not next day lol. cheeky kant lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah the post is a bit fuked up man. Ive put things in the post expecting them to take a few days and they arrived next day just with 1st class recorded.


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2009)

heres a 2 week one day in 12 update. They are in my new tent now, lots more room and air con too lol. Usual suspects lining up E cheese followed by Ghsc and then last but not least the big buddah cheese. The seed grown plants budded much sooner than the Original exodus cheese so u can tell str8 away its not the same and that they prolly crossed with a fast indica like afgani.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> heres a 2 week one day in 12 update. They are in my new tent now, lots more room and air con too lol. Usual suspects lining up E cheese followed by Ghsc and then last but not least the big buddah cheese. The seed grown plants budded much sooner than the Original exodus cheese so u can tell str8 away its not the same and that they prolly crossed with a fast indica like afgani.



hey bro .. in your experience.. Are these supposed to have light green leafs like that.. Im guessing it strain related and not your nutes as your highjack is green as hell...LOL


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2009)

its a bit of both mate they need a bit of N to besure lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 24, 2009)

My mom would say "Its lack of Iron", but she dont grow ganja


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2009)

wot hyjack?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 24, 2009)

4 Cheese Spread My Favorite!


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2009)

morning mr nice im only growing three cheeses ghs bb and original exodus cheese.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 25, 2009)

Have you made any modifications to your box recently?


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2009)

wot my new bud box and extraction? nah not really its keeping temps bout 75 in the lights on period and bout 67 wen they off, so far i think its going ok except its keeping lill ganja princess awake at night lmao i bought some ear plugs she can try em tonight lmao i slept fine lol.


----------



## Londoner (Jan 25, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> mmmmmm carte d'or





mr west said:


> tust u to be thinkin of food fyfe, no wonder you got a fat chick problem mate lol





Fyfe said:


> now you take that back mr west
> 
> i dont have a problem with fat chicks at all.... i love them
> 
> i joke i joke i kid i kid





mr west said:


> lmfaro u aint gota fat chick problem, they eat they get fat and roll around, no problem lol.


Lmfao.....................


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for the recap Lon, id forgot bout that lol see wot fun u was missing lmao


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 25, 2009)

Too bad for princess, but gotta love them babies. Maybe build\buy a sound proofish box for it to be in.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 25, 2009)

Shake that ass, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNkBVhos0zM&feature=PlayList&p=A4FEBA269150FFAD&playnext=1&index=53


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2009)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> Too bad for princess, but gotta love them babies. Maybe build\buy a sound proofish box for it to be in.


surely u can build one cheaply enough if ones handy in that dipartment lol.. Card board box round the fan full of cotton wool or something


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 26, 2009)

Londoner said:


> Lmfao.....................



haha i forgot bout that. good times


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 26, 2009)

damn...wot a scary animal on ur avi mate  lmao!


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 26, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> damn...wot a scary animal on ur avi mate  lmao!


haha yeh it is kinda freeky aint it lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2009)

id rather meet a fuked up pussy cat than a cheetah in the street lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 26, 2009)

wasup westie? how was ur weekend ? cheers!


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2009)

my weekend was pretty same as rest of week really lol, just been told one of my mates who i aint seen in ages aint coming to my birthday meal so im a bit pissed off to be honest


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 26, 2009)

when is ur bday?


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2009)

friday..............


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 26, 2009)

niiice!!!!!!!!! i wish mine is in friday lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2009)

it wiil be mate ive had to endue so many birthday mid weeks its untrue lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 26, 2009)

lmao!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2009)

rock the bells westie how many years young?


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2009)

dirtiy sex, i mean thirty six lmao


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 26, 2009)

Life dont strat till your 40 then it ends with a mid life crisis


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2009)

stick with dirty six man heheh


----------



## caliboy80 (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Westy, have a good 1


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 26, 2009)

Heard that... Mine falls on a friday as well this year.. I should have some good smokable buds just in time for it.....


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2009)

ill be smoking soap bar unless anyone wants to send me some lol, pm me if u do lmao


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 26, 2009)

oh yea westy, ever take them blueys?


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2009)

nah not yet mr nice guy, MAybe one day but not on my birthday, i was saving them for if i ever need to come down off of taking too much stimulants if i ever do lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 27, 2009)

stimulants stimulants lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 27, 2009)

on the New year party i was awake fo 48 hours and drunk a gal of gin lmao!


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2009)

little orphan anphetamine, i remember her shes had me up many many hours bless her lmao. Im going for a meal on me bday night at Nandos lol so i wanna eat sumthing lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 27, 2009)

hahah.. nah man, not amphetamines.... im talkin bout sintetic coke ( called pico in my country) lmao!


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2009)

coke is a rip off, never doing it again unless its free lmao


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 27, 2009)

this is syntetic coke... its half of the price of the natural coke lol and it get u druged fo long time . and it was New Year ... lol shit fuk...enough said lmao!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2009)

a Gallon of gin, shit thats good drinking cheetah, my favourite tipple...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 27, 2009)

oh yeah? wots ur favourite brand? i love Bombay Saphire!


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2009)

i wont be drinkin on friday very much lol I wanna be awake for it lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2009)

anyfucking way stop this thread jack lol, Cheeses is wat we should be talking bout lmao


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 27, 2009)

sorry mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2009)

dude sorry, i love a bit of stilton

anyway wheres the update fella??? lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2009)

I repotted my phycosis yesterday into an 11ltr square pot, she needed it didnt she? I have one cheese clone doing ok and 4 oout of 6 seeds i planted the other day are up and happy lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 27, 2009)

ye ye, where are those cheeeeeeseeeees? lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2009)

Phycosis is an original Exodus cheese cross super skunk clone from the early 90's, the cheese clone is obviously cheese and the seeds are 1x G Bomb, 1X super skunk and 2 xbig buddah blue cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2009)

ask and it shall be given lol crikey yeah she was deffo ready to stretch her feet westy. how far on are they now 2 weeks ish?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 27, 2009)

dave recomended blue cheese to me. he said that it produce very big buds. where is dave btw?? any signs?


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2009)

not seen dave since jus afte xmas. Seeds were germed on friday i think.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 27, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> hahah.. nah man, not amphetamines.... im talkin bout sintetic coke ( called pico in my country) lmao!


Sounds like meth or crystal to me. I don't do anything other than a few drinks here and there when my wife drags me out and i don't smoke ciggerets anymore either. I've seen alot of people who have gotten hooked on the hard drugs and vowed to never be one. It's pretty obvious who smokes meth just by looking at their teeth. They are rotten and black. It's fucking gross.....


----------



## genfranco (Jan 27, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Sounds like meth or crystal to me. I don't do anything other than a few drinks here and there when my wife drags me out and i don't smoke ciggerets anymore either. I've seen alot of people who have gotten hooked on the hard drugs and vowed to never be one. It's pretty obvious who smokes meth just by looking at their teeth. They are rotten and black. It's fucking gross.....


One of my favorite uncles was addicted to Picco, But in my country pico is heroin. pico, caballo... even now when i type about it to all it makes me want to burst into tears...and im a man god damn it!... It is about the sadest thing that can happen to any family. But i tell you. Once you see that, you will never...ever...touch the shit......... meth is worse in the sense that those fuckers just dont die... they are all fucked up like heroin... but they just keep on truckin... there mind is a tweekers mind... but they keep on truckin... cant someone that cooks it make it stronger and kill these fuckers off?... It owuld do the world good....Ok i need to medicate right now...LOL... these laws dont make sense man. 


Good luck all


edit: I just notcied the general coming out there at the end...lOL... medication..right now!!!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 27, 2009)

With as many houses that blow up while these idiots try to cook up all the chemicals you think they would die off but they always seem to be out of the room when it happens.


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheese!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2009)

I noticed trics on all 3 of the cheeses today, not bad for 2 and half weeks lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2009)

hehhehehe you been well jacked west


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> I noticed trics on all 3 of the cheeses today, not bad for 2 and half weeks lol.


I also have started to see them as well on a few of the sativas i have at 2 weeks and 3 days.....


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 27, 2009)

trich's at 2.5 weeks 

i cant wait to see them at 9 or however long they go for. 

do they smell cheesy yet westy?


----------



## Londoner (Jan 27, 2009)

All good mate, all good


----------



## VCSDave (Jan 27, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> dave recomended blue cheese to me. he said that it produce very big buds. where is dave btw?? any signs?


I'm still alive! Just been really busy since Christmas.

How are the cheeses doing?


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2009)

well if i wasnt jaked by these nice chapps, i wrote somewhere amungst all the dribble that i spotted trics on trhe 3 cheese today, and also that the 2 seedgrow cheese are diffrent to the e cheese by being more indica dom. Im stoned man that might soiund like a rant with no punctuation.iwantmyspacebarback


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 27, 2009)

Having dates with seed company workers....lucky bastard westy.
I keep trying to give fyfe, west, londoner and the such rep but it wont let me. I haven't given anyone rep in months =)
Bollocks mr Jool Bollocks


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 27, 2009)

Well here's your chance. Go back Five pages in this thread and rep everyone you haven't reped yet and you should have enough to give him more.....


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 28, 2009)

fyfe, that picture creeps me out a lil more than usual


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 28, 2009)

lmao i think so too hahahaaaa


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 28, 2009)

I got the pic in another thread I'm running.....
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/154003-best-4-haze-strains-ever.html


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> well if i wasnt jaked by these nice chapps, i wrote somewhere amungst all the dribble that i spotted trics on trhe 3 cheese today, and also that the 2 seedgrow cheese are diffrent to the e cheese by being more indica dom. Im stoned man that might soiund like a rant with no punctuation.iwantmyspacebarback


i tried getting us back on the cheese train mate up there look ^^^^^ 

anything new to report mate?


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2009)

I havent looked in on them today but he temp at night was a nice 23degrees c and 53% humidity. Im not pissed at anyone for jacking this thread, wonder what ramdom chatter we'll get today hahaha


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 28, 2009)

thank yourself lucky mate were back on the fat shit on mine  

i talk nothing but cheese here. 

dairylee anyone?


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2009)

ahhh yeah i forgot bout the fat chicks lol, I do belive that i did have a big fat greasy slice of the fat chick cake on here. OOOOO OOOOOO my 3 big buddah blue cheese seeds have popped and r up and green lol aswell as a super skunk and an g-bomb, woo hoo cant wait foir theses babbys.


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 28, 2009)

congrats on the poppers mate 

a few weeks time and you'l have a nice variety going on there.

whats the plans for them just straight grow or you got something up your sleave?


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2009)

good question fyfe mate im not sure what im gonna do maybe some lst with bendz and a few toppings or a fimm, see how it grows i think. That suoper skunk seed from sensi was the smallest of seeds so might be a sat dom pheno, whatch thisa space to see if im right lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 28, 2009)

i'l be watching...and waiting.......


----------



## genfranco (Jan 28, 2009)

dude thanks for that pic man... Ive been jacking off all morning...LOL... J/K


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> you mean this one genfranco?
> 
> whatever floats ya boat mate
> 
> ...


talk about jacked, lol you'd need a jack to get under that momma


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2009)

A good reason not to bungee if ur over 35 stone


----------



## mammal (Jan 29, 2009)

well done on popping the blue cheese, damn nice plant to grow and nice to smoke!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 29, 2009)

good luck with ur blue cheeses mr west! ive got 4 on da go at the mo their growin sweet their 17 days into flowerin check my journal out had sum slight problems but all solved now. u got a sweet selection of cheeses fair play 2yabless


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2009)

E chees, ghs cheese, bb cheese


----------



## Londoner (Jan 29, 2009)

Fuckin eh mate, wish i could take pics as good as that 

S'poze gettin a half decent camera would be a start lol


----------



## Londoner (Jan 29, 2009)

Must say all three are lookin very similar on the close up shots, with the BBC lookin like it has the highest concentration of trichs of the three??


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2009)

thats a good start mate lol. Forgot to say they wil be 3 weeks 12 tomorrow on friday the 30th of Jan, in an hour or so.


----------



## Londoner (Jan 29, 2009)

Wahey, they turn three weeks of flower on ya B'day man, kool lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2009)

the seed growns seem fatter than the echees but they appered first it took th e chees few days longer to start budding which makes me think its more sat dom than the seeds.


----------



## Londoner (Jan 29, 2009)

Indeed indeed, isnt uk cheese like 50% or so sativa?


----------



## SalaDank (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice man. cheese is tasty i hear.


----------



## Londoner (Jan 29, 2009)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FchMuPQOBwA

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE!!




I did try to get you one of them huge cakes on wheels with a stripper inside that bursts out, but this'l have to do 

















http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=JfCnB17eRFk&feature=related


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2009)

thats better. 
Cheers londoner mate puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Londoner (Jan 29, 2009)

No worries mate lol took me ages to work out how to do it!

I hate having to click to see the pics all the time, thats so much better


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2009)

Londoner said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FchMuPQOBwA
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE!!
> 
> ...





mr west said:


> thats better.
> Cheers londoner mate puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


cheese cake


----------



## genfranco (Jan 29, 2009)

fucking nice pics man... What camera you shootin with?... Im in the market....


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2009)

its a canon rebel 300d, i love it and u can buy em pretty cheap now cuz of obsolescence. Its only got a 6.8 mp res


----------



## Londoner (Jan 29, 2009)

Puts my camera to shame mate...............







HP Photosmart


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 30, 2009)

Happy birthday man!!!!!!!! wish u all the best


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 30, 2009)

Happy birthday Mate


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 30, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY​ 





Hope you have a nice day











​


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats better.
> Cheers londoner mate puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


love those trich shots westie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2009)

Happy Birfdy Fella!

many happy returns!!!

damnit some fat chick ate your cake.........


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2009)

Illl fight her for it lol, looks like she needs a slap lmao. Cheers guys for the burfday wishes Puff puff cough pufffff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/mr-west-32789-albums-my-album-picture814526-nofatchicks.jpg





Thats better we can see her in her full glory now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2009)

i love the way her eye is blurred out as if you wouldnt recognise this 30 stone lovely if you knew her. 

nice pics too man that one back left is reaching for the stars its going to be some massive bud


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2009)

thats the alaskan ice reachin high


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 30, 2009)

Looking good!!! And thanks to the annomous rep from someone in this thread. If you tag it I usually rep back... Cheers Westie.....

Where did you find a pic of my Exwifes mother?


----------



## Kratose (Jan 30, 2009)

Looking really good Mr West, how far along into flowering are they?


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2009)

the 3 weeks in 12 toiday


----------



## Kratose (Jan 30, 2009)

looking good. See, when I see yours, and others that are around 2-3 weeks, I look at my plants and the buds look like the right size for there age, but then people will say it looks like I wont get as much as I hope for, or flowering will be longer than I expect. But maybe the picture does not do it justice?

My Afgan is at 2 weeks and it don't look to far behind the first 3 pics of yours. I think for only having a 250W they are coming along great, and are at the size they should be for there age.

I have never had any of the Cheese before, It any good? Does it smell like cheese or something? I don't know much about that strain.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i love the way her eye is blurred out as if you wouldnt recognise this 30 stone lovely if you knew her.
> 
> nice pics too man that one back left is reaching for the stars its going to be some massive bud


the eyes are blurred out so you dont fall in love man.... the eyes of a woman...ahhh... fat bitches need love too man.... youd let her drink im sure.. ewwww 



Kratose said:


> looking good. See, when I see yours, and others that are around 2-3 weeks, I look at my plants and the buds look like the right size for there age, but then people will say it looks like I wont get as much as I hope for, or flowering will be longer than I expect. But maybe the picture does not do it justice?
> 
> My Afgan is at 2 weeks and it don't look to far behind the first 3 pics of yours. I think for only having a 250W they are coming along great, and are at the size they should be for there age.
> 
> I have never had any of the Cheese before, It any good? Does it smell like cheese or something? I don't know much about that strain.


wait wtf... since when did mr west have big buds... Not good comparison man...LOL j/k mr westy dude... 



mr west said:


> Illl fight her for it lol, looks like she needs a slap lmao. Cheers guys for the burfday wishes Puff puff cough pufffff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



WTF!!..... Happy M*&fucken Birthday my man.... Hope you and that lady of yours have a great year!... WHat she get ya?


LOL


----------



## genfranco (Jan 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> E chees, ghs cheese, bb cheese



man i cant stop looking at the BB cheese pic... Yummm


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2009)

my lady bought me a ruck 5" low powerd fan lol for my tent lol. I love that girl hehehe.


----------



## genfranco (Jan 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> my lady bought me a ruck 5" low powerd fan lol for my tent lol. I love that girl hehehe.


hell yeah!...


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2009)

Im a bit gutted cuz i cant smell weed in my bedroom anymore lmao.


----------



## vaporking (Jan 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> the seed growns seem fatter than the echees but they appered first it took th e chees few days longer to start budding which makes me think its more sat dom than the seeds.


 
the bb cheese should be further along it finishes in 8 right? the exodus if i remember is a solid 10..and honestly with my greenhouse seeds i never know what to expect lol..
HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY..


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2009)

Ghs pot luck genetics lmao. Ive had a wiked birthday, I ate drank and was merry and i got my leg over lol, what more could u ask stoned as hell light beer buzz and a good woman. Thants well fonzy (happy days)


----------



## caliboy80 (Jan 30, 2009)

thats the stuff westy, a smokin banging b day......


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Jan 31, 2009)

Impressed west ma man......but of what you say??.....maybe the big beauty you have eatin some cake.....or is the other beauties?? whooooo knows.

oh and go princess!


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> Ghs pot luck genetics lmao. Ive had a wiked birthday, I ate drank and was merry and i got my leg over lol, what more could u ask stoned as hell light beer buzz and a good woman. Thants well fonzy (happy days)


sounds like a wicked day there mate 

stick it to the man! lol


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 31, 2009)

is the low powered ruck fan quiter now mate?


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2009)

Im feeling quite pleased with myself, as good a birthday as i could of wished for. Not even hung over thids morning lol. Had to retrive some underwaer from my car this morning lol, hehehehe.


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> is the low powered ruck fan quiter now mate?


not that quiet but i dunt need ear plugs anymore lmao


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats better.
> Cheers londoner mate puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


back to the cheese


----------



## genfranco (Jan 31, 2009)

ok enough with hose pics peeps... now its your freaking avatar?... your making me wretch....


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2009)

Exodus cheese





Big buddah cheese





Greenhouse seeds cheese





Had a move round in the tent lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> Exodus cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin good west wots the age of them?


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2009)

they was 3 weeks in 12 on friday the other biger plants r 6 weeks friday lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> they was 3 weeks in 12 on friday the other biger plants r 6 weeks friday lol


 do they stink? coz mine are hummin carbon filter cant even handle it nice smell tho


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2009)

my carbon filter and tent r brand new and i cant smell nothin unless i stik my face on the plants then they fukin humm lol hmmm cheese


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad to hear you made it through.....


----------



## Londoner (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice pics as ever mate, ya never guess what?? lol I got myself an exodus cheese clone, some tall geezer claiming to be the cheese fairy came to visit and gave me a cutting, so il be joining the ranks of the elite uk cheese club with ya soon mate, reckon we should get green jackets to wear lol


----------



## Gilfman (Jan 31, 2009)

man... that AI isnt looking like the big yield plant like it's made out to be..


----------



## rasclot (Jan 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> my carbon filter and tent r brand new and i cant smell nothin unless i stik my face on the plants then they fukin humm lol hmmm cheese


 wot carbon filter n fan u got?


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2009)

its a Prima klima carbon filter with a 5" ruk low powerd fan.
http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/details.asp?productid=830&subcat=108&cat=20


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2009)

Londoner said:


> Nice pics as ever mate, ya never guess what?? lol I got myself an exodus cheese clone, some tall geezer claiming to be the cheese fairy came to visit and gave me a cutting, so il be joining the ranks of the elite uk cheese club with ya soon mate, reckon we should get green jackets to wear lol



nice one londoner, hope ur filters clean mate lol, dont want it failing at the wrong time lol. So u actualy got a look at the cheese fairy then? Wen he visited me i wasnt aloud to see his face


----------



## vaporking (Feb 1, 2009)

I wanna chz fairy .


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> nice one londoner, hope ur filters clean mate lol, dont want it failing at the wrong time lol. So u actualy got a look at the cheese fairy then? Wen he visited me i wasnt aloud to see his face


a guy fairy... must be from cali?


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2009)

hes from all over, bit like the easter bunny olr the tooth fairy. Bit like an angel, asexual.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> hes from all over, bit like the easter bunny olr the tooth fairy. Bit like an angel, asexual.


haha unic (check spelling) ... i see whats this cheeze fairy look like?


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2009)

nah never lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> back to the cheese





mr west said:


> Exodus cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


enough nonsense, ill take some trichrome shots tomoz wen i can be botherd


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2009)

more cheese than the deli counter in tesco!!! coming along nicely westie!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2009)

Ill see if i can get some good tric shots for u now


----------



## DWR (Feb 2, 2009)

nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

tescos.. i miss them... salt n winiger, mint chop chip ice cream, ahhhhh man... hulla hoops.. french fingers.. ah man !

Lucozade.. sry.. 

 your plants look nice and shiny, nice and crystali


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2009)

Exodus cheese3 weeks 3 days.










Big Buddah Cheese 










Green house seeds cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2009)

totally triched out lol westwoods new show trich my plant


----------



## rasclot (Feb 2, 2009)

lookin good bruv mine are 3weeks 2day look similar 2 urs il be watchin these


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Feb 2, 2009)

i is always jealous of your planties mr westies


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 2, 2009)

looks like you got some good smoke coming up ... lucky lucky you ... im still puffing on bud from oct's harvest... buts it good so im not complaining


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 2, 2009)

What happened to the pic's???? Or is my computer just fucked up?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 2, 2009)

Never mind it just took forever to down load i guess..... Looking good my friend..


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> totally triched out lol westwoods new show trich my plant


YO Yo Yo Whats hapnin Boi!!!!



rasclot said:


> lookin good bruv mine are 3weeks 2day look similar 2 urs il be watchin these


cool mate, whats the smell like , mine unfucking belivablely yummy good job i gott a can lol



MisterNiceGuy said:


> i is always jealous of your planties mr westies


aww that really nice Mr Niceguy, two of em u can buy one would have to fly lol



Gilfman said:


> looks like you got some good smoke coming up ... lucky lucky you ... im still puffing on bud from oct's harvest... buts it good so im not complaining


I been scrattin for something to smoke or far too long now, cant wait till i got a stash again



It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Never mind it just took forever to down load i guess..... Looking good my friend..


Cheers 5 mate glad they loaded up for ya


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 2, 2009)

New updates, check it.....


----------



## rasclot (Feb 3, 2009)

cool mate, whats the smell like , mine unfucking belivablely yummy good job i gott a can lol

the smell is fukin lovely bruv! my carbon filter cant even kill the smell! u got can???
wot do ya mean?


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

By can i mean carbon filter ras mate


----------



## rasclot (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> By can i mean carbon filter ras mate


 what filter n fan is dat bruv coz i got 100rvk fan n standard filter would that be y my room is hummin?


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

rasclot said:


> what filter n fan is dat bruv coz i got 100rvk fan n standard filter would that be y my room is hummin?


I have 5" ruck and 5" carbon filter cost me£116.98 with delivery


----------



## Londoner (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> Exodus cheese3 weeks 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheeseyfantasticalgoodyness mate lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

wish i had a tent full of the fuckers now lol


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> wish i had a tent full of the fuckers now lol


you wanting pollen?
mr west want to play frankenstein and make his own breeds... thats sweet man... I was thinking that if i got a male fromt he 8 miles i could try and breed it with the mango gc and see what happenes.... Well see... I sure hope thats what you meant by wanting fuckers....LOL


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

thx 5 .. I cant give it as fast as you... maybe i should spread the love more eh....LOL


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

i ment the cheeses as fuckers not actualy fukin tho lol. I did try and germ a reg seed in the hope of a male jack herer from sensi but it didnt go for somereason. Oh well ill keep trying lol. Funny wen u want a male they r no where on the scene but wen u want femals they pop up all the time lmao.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> i ment the cheeses as fuckers not actualy fukin tho lol. I did try and germ a reg seed in the hope of a male jack herer from sensi but it didnt go for somereason. Oh well ill keep trying lol. Funny wen u want a male they r no where on the scene but wen u want femals they pop up all the time lmao.


ive been thinking the same lately....LOL... But i think i got a few males this time around for sure... pic of the veg area you got going now?


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

In my veg room i have a phycosis nearly ready to flower. and a few young seedlings 3x bluecheese from bb, 1x super skunk from sensi and a g-bomb from bb, they all fem seeds. On the brown plate is 3x exodus cheese clones and in the prop is a few fresh cut clones of jack flash and phyco. Gonna put a couple of morning glory seeds in jiffys laters lol


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

looking good man... Keep it up....


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah the seedlings have streched some what but ill sort that wen i pot on in a week or so


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 3, 2009)

yes im sure u'll sort it  hehehe wasup mate? and wasup all  hehe i miss this shit lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

hello budy good to see ya still bout man >>>>>>>>>>>>>> nice pollum kicks ya face in lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 4, 2009)

Looking real nice there mr west 
Dont you just love UK cheese


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

im loving it an also loving the smell


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> Exodus cheese3 weeks 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHEESEY grin now i knoiw where that comesfrom lmao


----------



## caliboy80 (Feb 4, 2009)

that looks sweet, real frosty.. thats going to b amzing smoke


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

by the smell of em its gona be knock out head banging smoke lol


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 4, 2009)

def looks tasty mr west, i'd love to have a sniff


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

get ya beemwa down the M6 then and come have a niff Fyfe


----------



## MrJDGaF (Feb 4, 2009)

Looking good mr west, I'm sooo jealous of your Exodus!


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah thanks man, only managed to root 3 exodus cheese clones so need to get a mother out of them so i can fill me tent lol for next time. lol seems a waste to just flower one lol


----------



## MrJDGaF (Feb 4, 2009)

I wouldn't say a waste but I know what you mean. I have trouble rooting my clones in rockwool, getting the water just right is a bitch! I need to build an aeroponic tub for them, hopefully that would solve the problem.


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

ive heard thats quite good for clones, is that wat they call a clone bubbeler? I still root in jiffy pellets as im growing in compo for now lol.


----------



## MrJDGaF (Feb 4, 2009)

This is what I was thinking of copying, couldn't be any simpler to make: http://raftrooter.com/

A tub, an air pump/lines/stones and a piece of polystyrene is all it takes!


----------



## Londoner (Feb 4, 2009)

Or............

Some of these.............








One of these.............








And some of this...........







Plus a dip of this..............







Equals...................







Success everytime lol


----------



## MrJDGaF (Feb 4, 2009)

I've got a load of rockwool to use up first, and yes I'm a cheapskate!


----------



## Londoner (Feb 4, 2009)

Ah lol cheapskate just like me, that lot there will cost ya a bit more than a tenner, and its never let me down so far


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

must say i have loadsa sucess with jiffys and clonex


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> Exodus cheese3 weeks 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too much chat makes the pics disapier lol


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 4, 2009)

yummmmmmm .... i hate this thread cause it always makes me wanna go smoke ... and i cant


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

Gilfman said:


> yummmmmmm .... i hate this thread cause it always makes me wanna go smoke ... and i cant


is that cuz u got nothing to smoke or uve given up smoking?


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 4, 2009)

well in my oppinion all those earlier reviews about the cheese seem a bit unfounded... sure the exodus looks nice and all.... but in a whole i dont think its winning this little competition..... lets see if she fills out a bit 

bet your a happy man tho


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

not reall i only got 1 of each lmao. The smells are all diffrent tho 3 diffrent cheese smells, one is perticularly potant smelling. Guess which ????


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 4, 2009)

the exodus???? though im hoping its the bbc


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> not reall i only got 1 of each lmao. The smells are all diffrent tho 3 diffrent cheese smells, one is perticularly potant smelling. Guess which ????


 
Hhhhmmmmmmmm.
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE cheese by any chance.
The proof is in the intoxication.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> is that cuz u got nothing to smoke or uve given up smoking?


I gotta conserve it  .. Only like smoking mine cause im a cheap fuck who doesnt wanna waste money on schwaggg .. but i did smoke a little bit cause of you .. (ass) .. waiting on my first LR2 Harvest  which will be like end of june/mid july .. SO LONG .. but i just made my offical journal about my 09 season.. gonna post it in sig


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2009)

Lr2's only take ten weeks from seed to harvest man. 

Well u guessed it ppl there is a defo diffrence in smells and the exodus (movment of jah people) Cheese is the most potant of them all followed my bbc the ghsc. Its not about the size of the bud so much as its knockout power. Friend of mine grew out some bbc and he was so disapointed by it he gave it away. I shant be giving any away sory dunt care how crap it is lmao im too tight( i squeek wen i walk)


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> Lr2's only take ten weeks from seed to harvest man.
> 
> Well u guessed it ppl there is a defo diffrence in smells and the exodus (movment of jah people) Cheese is the most potant of them all followed my bbc the ghsc. Its not about the size of the bud so much as its knockout power. Friend of mine grew out some bbc and he was so disapointed by it he gave it away. I shant be giving any away sory dunt care how crap it is lmao im too tight( i squeek wen i walk)


And I was hoping you would welcome me with open arms, when I knock at your front door .

Iv not tryed bbc, I have read its potency is poor for a cheese.
Just do a cocktail with 3 cheeses, that should put a big cheeseE grin on your face


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2009)

welshy having see ur face how could i turn u away from my door lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats nice thank you westy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2009)

friends are always welcome for a shmoke and a pancake round here, ill even make tea or coffee if u need it lol.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 5, 2009)

some amount of cheese u got goin there man lol will be wicked smoke


----------



## Londoner (Feb 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> Lr2's only take ten weeks from seed to harvest man.
> 
> Well u guessed it ppl there is a defo diffrence in smells and the exodus (movment of jah people) Cheese is the most potant of them all followed my bbc the ghsc. Its not about the size of the bud so much as its knockout power. Friend of mine grew out some bbc and he was so disapointed by it he gave it away. I shant be giving any away sory dunt care how crap it is lmao im too tight( i squeek wen i walk)


Too right mate, its not to do with the size of the bud, or the amount of trichomes on that bud, its about the potency of those trichomes, a plant could be smothered in trichs but if the potency aint there its not gonna do you shit lol.

I dont think the bbc and gh cheese will compare in any way to the real deal.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 5, 2009)

your lucky either way  

lotsa ppl here are still growin bagseed.... i reckon they all look nice tho


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah they all look promising and smell great too, shame there aint 3 times as many lol


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 5, 2009)

there could be


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2009)

Exodus cheese.










Big buddah cheese.










Greenhouseseeds cheese.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2009)

good amount of buddage for 4 weeks there westy mine have no where near that at 3


----------



## genfranco (Feb 6, 2009)

im liking the frosting on them by now too.... Looking greeeeeaaaaatt!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 6, 2009)

its a bit frosty in here n it looks good tho!


----------



## DWR (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, they've realy grown man

love the crystals


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 6, 2009)

yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ... btw... i hate you


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2009)

I love all u guys, thank you for ya intrest. I really wish i could share this expirence with ya and have u all presemt when the cheeses are tasted. I got a feeling the seed cheeses will be finished much sooner than the original.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Feb 6, 2009)

CHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
-nice


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> Exodus cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish i could give all u guys a few grams of each so u can all taste test these bitches but i dont think ill get many grams for meself anyway


----------



## genfranco (Feb 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> I wish i could give all u guys a few grams of each so u can all taste test these bitches but i dont think ill get many grams for meself anyway


its like there Parmesan cheese sprinkled all over them.... Im liking your pics mr west....


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 6, 2009)

i wish you could give us all a few gerams too..


bet youll have a *cheesy* grin on ya face when ya smoke em too....
sorry bout the bad joke but had to be done lol


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 6, 2009)

the devil eats cheeze wiz


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2009)

genfranco said:


> its like there Parmesan cheese sprinkled all over them.... Im liking your pics mr west....


Cheers genfranco, that means a lotkiss-ass


Jester88 said:


> i wish you could give us all a few gerams too..
> 
> 
> bet youll have a *cheesy* grin on ya face when ya smoke em too....
> sorry bout the bad joke but had to be done lol


Gerams?? is that an ozy thing jester?
bad jokes and bad spellin lol 



Gilfman said:


> the devil eats cheeze wiz


Is cheese wizz like squeeezy cheese??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euQ_1wPbkyc


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheers genfranco, that means a lot
> Gerams?? is that an ozy thing jester?
> bad jokes and bad spellin lol


lol smart ass ..

grams and no its not an ozzie thing...
bad jokes and bad spelling, hmmmm nah id prolly just say its more an "i guess jesters stoned again thingy really lol"...

believe it or not i am actually a decent at spelling but im generally just in an easy go happy mood, especialy when im on rollit up ..... 
my head runs faster than i can type so wat ya get left with is a jumpy dodgy spelled sentance lol.. 

sorry about that


----------



## rasclot (Feb 7, 2009)

wish i knew how to use my camera properly my bitches are 4 days behind urs gota decent camera but cant get that zoomed in on them what nutes u feedin them?their big buddha blue cheeses heres a couple of picsbless


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2009)

rasclot said:


> wish i knew how to use my camera properly my bitches are 4 days behind urs gota decent camera but cant get that zoomed in on them what nutes u feedin them?their big buddha blue cheeses heres a couple of picsbless


im using canna products at the min as thats all i got, flores, boost, pk and vega not neseseraly in that order lmao i also use cavemans bat Sheet.

I got 3 bbbc, a sensi super skunk and a bb g-bomb all fem seedlings up at min, the 3 bbbc are at the front the gbomb is in middle at back and the ss is on the right.





I also got 3 exodus cheese clones all rooted and growing well.






In my prop i have a morning glory seed jus popped and a load of phycosis clones rooting with a jack flash#5 clone rooting too. Root a toot toot


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 7, 2009)

so whats the indica in the middle..... i like indicas best. it is indica right????


----------



## genfranco (Feb 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> im using canna products at the min as thats all i got, flores, boost, pk and vega not neseseraly in that order lmao i also use cavemans bat Sheet.
> 
> I got 3 bbbc, a sensi super skunk and a bb g-bomb all fem seedlings up at min, the 3 bbbc are at the front the gbomb is in middle at back and the ss is on the right.
> 
> ...


man your ladies are looking better and better man... you gonna start topping them this time around?... I didnt to the safari ones and they got too tall too fast for my liking...LOL... I was thinking about letting them grow by themselves and all that.... hehehe.. i just dont learn sometimes...LOL... Back to the topping and supercropping...


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2009)

i normaly top all my plants at least once


----------



## mammal (Feb 7, 2009)

my blue cheese was very 'branchy' and the branches grew tall and strong, so you might get a really good result from topping them. maybe top 2 and leave one naturalé?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> i normaly top all my plants at least once


well yeah i noticed 1... How about 3 times ... i know youll like the results... give it a try...


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2009)

i always try to fim them which always almost ends up topping lmao


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> i always try to fim them which always almost ends up topping lmao


 i had a plant sprout out 3 tops from FIMing .. rest only grew out 2


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2009)

the big budda cheese fimmed 3 tops


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 7, 2009)

show off lol..

i once had bugs get ta one of ma bushies, it did a kisk arse job at fimming, 
i killed the bug


hmmmm but maybe i really shoulda sat it down and told it that it could have a tiny fraction of ma plant to call its own..... if it kept the other bugs off and took up the job of being jesters fimmer lol


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> the big budda cheese fimmed 3 tops


oh nice. . at least urs was female lol .. i wanna get a 4 top one this year if i dont ill FIM my FIMs


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 8, 2009)

lol what is fimming lol is it topping?


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 8, 2009)

basicaly it is 

really it stands for *F*uck *I M*issed

and i personally preffer it now

just deleted two paragraphs i figure if ya search youll find a better answer than my shitty attempt.... but ill try again lol 

bastically 

to tip a plant ya just pinch the newest growth and pull it off..... this basically stops the plant shooting strait up and makes the plant shoot out from the bottom making the plant get more bushy

to fim a plant you just cut the new growth beetween the middle and the base... as close to the bottom as possible.... this really only stunts the upward growth and makes the top of your plant develope slower allowing the bottom to shoot up.. this has my favourite way cos it gives you the impression that your plant has gained beetween 2 and 4 or more new colas . it merely gives the bottom a chance to catch up and resumes its upward growth, with as i said maybe a few extra colas 

topping is a lot like tipping but instead of just taking the tip off you actually cut the top off from a lower node..... (might be a good idea to make it a clone  ) basically this stops most upward growth untill the lower branches take off above it 


i just read this and i kind fucked up but hope this helps at least a little, im stoned and sore  almost ready for bed i think lol 

they all just make the plant get bushier really..... with the cool exception of fimming...


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 8, 2009)

lol thnx man i will +rep u for that just a whole lot o ways to grow my head is spinning trying to decide what way to go about my own lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2009)

lil sneak peek in the tent and at my jack flash#5


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 8, 2009)

looks good in ur tent man lol i still got an empty cupboard for now lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2009)

PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> looks good in ur tent man lol i still got an empty cupboard for now lol



how much space ya got? How many plants ya gonna do?


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 8, 2009)

look in my journal its on my sig space im probably gonna grow 4 so its not too cramped


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 8, 2009)

i just installed my seedling light today  ... so i can have a little indoor grow going on for close to a month   ... then i can be just like you hahaha


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2009)

Gilfman said:


> i just installed my seedling light today  ... so i can have a little indoor grow going on for close to a month   ... then i can be just like you hahaha



Good luck man hope it goes well for ya


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> Good luck man hope it goes well for ya


 haha yeah this year i wasnt scrambling around for money at the last second and what not .. and i started my seedlings under ONE CFL and now i have a 2 foot T8 plant light ... ahh i wanna start now .. but i cant GRR!  .. oh well this site will tide me over for now


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> lil sneak peek in the tent and at my jack flash#5


 that alaskan ice .... wtf is it's problem...


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2009)

its gotta be a genetic throw back to the sativa side of it lineim gonna keep feedin it till it looks ready then flush for a wekk lol see wot and wen i get something there is loadsa buds on it lol if they get fat ill be happy.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 8, 2009)

molasses worked well for me last season


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 8, 2009)

PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> lol thnx man i will +rep u for that just a whole lot o ways to grow my head is spinning trying to decide what way to go about my own lol


go the fim... worst case scenario ya top the plant, and ya were kings thinkin bout that anyways so its aalllll goooood.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 8, 2009)

yes i think i might man getting the last of my equipment next week so i will be getting started as soon as all the stuff arrives


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2009)

more pistols than a john wayne movie, there going to be some meaty colas


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2009)

Well they r already fatter than the plants i grew mostly in my drobe so the tent and extraction in 4 weeks must be working well, they seem to like the food too. less than 6 weeks to go lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah i noticed the same thing moving from an alcove in my bedroom to a tent with a fan, massive improvement all round, and the missus was much happier without a 600w light coming on at 7am!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 9, 2009)

i no how she feels don, only problem ive got now is the noisy fan, but ive got used to it now lol.

i just ave to make sure im fallin alseep on the couch b4 i go to bed lol


----------



## genfranco (Feb 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Well they r already fatter than the plants i grew mostly in my drobe so the tent and extraction in 4 weeks must be working well, they seem to like the food too. less than 6 weeks to go lol.



wassup Mr West!... glad to hear your ladies are liking that tent man... 

i know what you mean about the wait!!... Ugghh... I cant stand it this time around..

I dont know what else to do with my shit but add co2.... and honestly my circuits are starting to feel the juice...I cant even use the 150 hps in the vegging room no more....LOL... I wasnt too disapointed with the size of the last grow... I thought that the 600 would be a better investment... I have to excuse a 350$ investment this time around...LOL


 Im feeling the stress man!


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2009)

Im feeling u genfranco man, i cut a tester branch off my 7 week 3 days in 12 the church today lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i no how she feels don, only problem ive got now is the noisy fan, but ive got used to it now lol.
> 
> i just ave to make sure im fallin alseep on the couch b4 i go to bed lol


lmao yeah we had to have earplugs for the buzzing of the ballast! i put a blackout curtain up but that wasn't really doing the job, i got some earache for ooh about 9 weeks hahaha


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2009)

its quite odd cuz it dont seem right wen i turn it off lol, too quiet I quite like it now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2009)

is that what they mean when they say institutionalised? lol dope is the best institution i got my membership


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2009)

laff my fuggin ass off. Remindes me of a chas and dave song called lunatic asylum


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2009)

aint on youtube


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2009)

nah its not i can send u it on msn if u wont? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah go for it im only here for 5 more tho!


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 9, 2009)

looks good..... check out my journal +rep


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2009)

BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> looks good..... check out my journal +rep


you got lots of nice plants there. Wish this country did mmjthen i could expand lol.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah .. wish my state had medical .. even though you still have to worry to an extent about getting raided and what not cause this government is BS .. even though im not really a democrat im hoping obama changes some shit like he says .. all i can do now is dream of a marijuana legal world


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah there would be no bombs strapped to chests anymore."MAKE LOVE NOT WAR CONDOMS ARE CHEAPER THAN GUNS" .. just fields of dope... people wouldnt want to fight in wars cos every 2nd death would men less proffit.. afghanistan would end up running the indica scene & asian countries the sativa side.... heroin would be at and all time low and all research would be turned to mking the hit better and betteer and better and better. weed would end up being trichromes with a little bit of plant matter .. everyone would be happy

well weed being legal is along the lines of a fantasy so i had to follow suit lol


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 9, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> yeah there would be no bombs strapped to chests anymore."MAKE LOVE NOT WAR CONDOMS ARE CHEAPER THAN GUNS" .. just fields of dope... people wouldnt want to fight in wars cos every 2nd death would men less proffit.. afghanistan would end up running the indica scene & asian countries the sativa side.... heroin would be at and all time low and all research would be turned to mking the hit better and betteer and better and better. weed would end up being trichromes with a little bit of plant matter .. everyone would be happy
> 
> well weed being legal is along the lines of a fantasy so i had to follow suit lol


yeah ... but the world's ending at 12-21-2012 .. so no hope til then lol


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 9, 2009)

how do ya figure that????


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> Exodus cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


enough chat, back to the cheese


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 10, 2009)

lol man those buds look sweet man fookin awesome sparkly as fuck


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2009)

Ill take some fresh pics laters and have a 4 n half week pic update lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2009)

love the way your keeping these jokers in check westy, there hasn't been any fat chicks for days lol apart from your cheesy ladies that is!

big budda cheese is looking a bit light in colour, what's your feeding schedule like at the mo you up to full nutes?


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2009)

last feed they got 1 liter each with 3ml of canna boost stimulator, 5ml canna flores and a half dose of vegga at approx 2.5ml. Im gonna feed them all tomoz, not sure weather to give them some gen purpose plant feed which is 16:4:27 ???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2009)

lol 16:4:27 are these the lotto numbers lol i know nowt about npk carry on man. ive not used the canna series myself, but from the light green colour id say they could do witha feed.


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2009)

dats cool Don mate, im not reallyever so clever with feeding lol
the canna range seem to be quite low in N


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah a N boost would probably be in order! i had a similar thing with my grow just recently, im using bio bizz nutes and there isnt a lot of N in the them either i ended up doing a big dose of veg nutes and holding off a bit on the bloom by the next water it had pretty much sorted itself, 

ps went to the post office this mornin


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah i think ill do that then. 
P.s


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Feb 10, 2009)

Looking good westie! Had to read a few pages to catch up. That Ice is looking lanky, how do the buds look up close? How long do you plan to flower it? Posted an update with bud porn and pollenation pic's.....


----------



## VCSDave (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking good mate! Good to see you got some healthy clones, they could be valuable!


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2009)

im only really intrested in cloning the exodus cheese and the phycosis, everything else can be re-bought at anytime, thanks to wonderfull ppl like Dave


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah thats the only one id worry about im with you mr west... i would only bother breeding if i had something i couldnt get from pick n mix (or maybe if i had one plant that was a freak then id prolly go through the hastles of cloning.... 

i can only grow bush now so cloning was a thing of the past (i know ya can clone outdoorsand all that but i seriously cant be fucked just buy some more when you can afford it....) id want to do something with the exodus too if i couldnt get it again


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2009)

ive burnt the top leafs on the exoduc with the light accidently but its not too bad, Ill do my weekly update tomoz and try not to otuch the light this time lmao.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 12, 2009)

hope your plant is doing well from the slight burn


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> ive burnt the top leafs on the exoduc with the light accidently but its not too bad, Ill do my weekly update tomoz and try not to otuch the light this time lmao.


 

UPDATE?????
Hi mr west.


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 12, 2009)

hows it goin man i had my internet down just got it back thank fuck lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2009)

Its hardly bad atall but i cant take any pics till the morning when lights come on and i can take them out for a photo shoot


----------



## rasclot (Feb 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> Its hardly bad atall but i cant take any pics till the morning when lights come on and i can take them out for a photo shoot


heres a bud shot from my bb blue cheese 3 days behind urs


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice one rasclot i got 2 of them 3 weeks old in veg ill do them next lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> Nice one rasclot i got 2 of them 3 weeks old in veg ill do them next lol


cheers westy its my first indoor grow their quite easy to grow aint had many problems with them how tall are ur cheeses n how much u lookin at harvesting?


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2009)

I really dont know how much ill get but they are quite short, maybe 15 inches tall maybe eighteen. I would like an oz off of each but i t might be that much lol, Im still learning and im not quite up to speed yet. I only got my tent at end of jan was growing in a wardrobe b4 then so in my eyes these dont really count cuz they started off in the drobe lol.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> I really dont know how much ill get but they are quite short, maybe 15 inches tall maybe eighteen. I would like an oz off of each but i t might be that much lol, Im still learning and im not quite up to speed yet. I only got my tent at end of jan was growing in a wardrobe b4 then so in my eyes these dont really count cuz they started off in the drobe lol.


 my tallest 1 at the mo is 26.5 inches n smallest is 22 inches their still growin up bout half inch a day i love it!!
cant wait 2 c ur update 2mora bless


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2009)

I cant wait to do it lmao, i wanna veg some up to be big girls, kinda sick growing in my drobe need to think bigger now lol


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 12, 2009)

I think once i go to college im gonna but like 3 different auto'ers and breed them to get alot of seeds for each of their first grows then have enough to last a long time .. you can get a good variety of smoke from the rudies ... and what ive read its still a good smoke for at least the LR2


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 12, 2009)

oh that was suppose to be a reply for moving up in size lol .. You should do a nice SoG or something West


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 12, 2009)

or plan it right and start in the kit and finish outdoors.. aparently some places onlyhave a short time where this would be viable but easily done nearly all year round in oz... Good results


----------



## genfranco (Feb 12, 2009)

hey Mr west... I think my New seeds produce THC from seedlings... Wanna see???


Come see the update on the ongoing grow...LOL


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice cheese grow mr. west. I still have to read through all of the 70 something pages. I have cheese on my mind, well blue cheese that is, I got the Barney's BC going at flowering level and the Big Buddah BC at 6" level.


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah i got a few bbbc and one bb cheisel on the go at the min, starting to think the blueberry might be a bit over poweringtates wise and the cheese taste will be lost, we shall see in a few weeks or so.


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2009)

Exodus cheese.





Big Buddah Cheese.





Greenhouse seeds cheese.
The smell is delightfully cheesey, Fuely skunky. Dankest of the DANK


----------



## DWR (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am gona order them right now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

found my strain, cheesy, fuely ! excellent, if i could i would drink diesel petrol.. llooll ! 

ui know it aint anything to do with it, but just so u know.. when im at the gas station... mmmmmmmmmm !

-

Man, those plants just look awesome m8 ! Excellent work, + rep... cant atm. cuz i havnt spread enough around .... cheers man !


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2009)

DWR said:


> Oh man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am gona order them right now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> found my strain, cheesy, fuely ! excellent, if i could i would drink diesel petrol.. llooll !
> 
> ...


lol I do know what ya mean at the gas station lol.
Im in love with cheese, Well worth the fucking about to get a cut. I keep looking at tthe seed banks, sayin "hmm nice wouldnt mind growing that" then i say to my self " u got cheese for fucks sake what more do u want lol"

Id rep u dwr but gota spread the love too

5 more weeks to go on the exodus cheese, not sure how long on the rest, Probly a bit quicker with the cross they put with it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2009)

FROSTY the cheeze man had a very frosty bush with trichs so big and purple toes........... beauts man


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2009)

didnt think u smoked during the day Don??? lol cheers man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2009)

im in the waxing lyrical mood lol trying to write some shit in my gf's valentines card got me in the mood


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2009)

your eyes shine like thc, cant u see ur the world to me. Im stuck on u like a fungus gnat stuck in the glu. Im absolutely intoxicated by the the sticky trichy love of you.


----------



## DWR (Feb 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> lol I do know what ya mean at the gas station lol.
> Im in love with cheese, Well worth the fucking about to get a cut. I keep looking at tthe seed banks, sayin "hmm nice wouldnt mind growing that" then i say to my self " u got cheese for fucks sake what more do u want lol"
> 
> Id rep u dwr but gota spread the love too
> ...



i mean that petrol just smells excellent..... u know diesel... 

when u tank the car, it just smells great.. i could drink it


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2009)

petrol and blackcurrent lol. the smell of two stroke is pretty yummy lol. but id rather smell my cheese than a pump nozel lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> Exodus cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


page bump lmao


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## DWR (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey dude, i just went and got myself the 5 seed pack of greenhouseseeds 

paid 45 dollars for it !!!!!!!!! lol........................ !!!!!!!!!!

Got myself a bong, got myself a pipe... special pipe for like 80 bucks.. supposed to make the smoke nice... well, i just smoked one... fucking crap.

And last of all i got myself that shit honey bee extraktor with 3 bottles of butane.


hahaaaaaaaaaa  thnx mister west, cant wait to pop these cheese in the soil


----------



## MrJDGaF (Feb 13, 2009)

rofl pmsl! Your a funny man westie!


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 13, 2009)

hows it goin west?

loving the grow lookin bootiful man lol


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 13, 2009)

looks good to me


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 13, 2009)

OK stupid question for you, does diesel smell like diesel fuel? I got the Red Diesel going. Or did they just name it that cause it sounds powerful?


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 13, 2009)

mr west said:


>


cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssseeeeeeeeeeeeeee

west the chesse is the shit... my dude had sum last night and i was thinkin bout ya post.... lookin good


----------



## PPP Pure Pothead Person (Feb 13, 2009)

hahaha u should make some weed butter then u can have cheese on toast lmao


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 13, 2009)

that exodus does look nice tho doesnt it yumm. 

im gonna have to say greenhouse looks mighty fine too
aahhh but so does the bbbc......

....dammit....
your one lucky dude mr west


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> Exodus cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow 

shit they look nice man  i just had to bump them again.

i got given a ryder last night, i think its about 5 weeks. i'l put some pics up monday. 

Catch ya soon westie


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2009)

Can u see on the echeese where i burnt the leafs a little?


----------



## DWR (Feb 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> Can u see on the echeese where i burnt the leafs a little?



yup  that brown big part right... i see some hairs turning brown, soon flush huh  ?

haha... nice man


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2009)

the brown hairs are bruising from wen i av a sniff of em and rub my fingers on em lol, i noticed that. They only 5 weeks in so they r gonna get fed today and next week and so on ill flush at the end of the month lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 14, 2009)

i cant wait to see the final product bro


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2009)

DWR said:


> Hey dude, i just went and got myself the 5 seed pack of greenhouseseeds
> 
> paid 45 dollars for it !!!!!!!!! lol........................ !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


good call mate u shouldnt be disapointed , my ghs cheese smells just like the echeese.
make sure u do the extraction outside, dunt want u blowing ur self and ur house lol.




MrJDGaF said:


> rofl pmsl! Your a funny man westie!


I try lol


PPP Pure Pothead Person said:


> hows it goin west?
> 
> loving the grow lookin bootiful man lol


Cheeers man




Gilfman said:


> looks good to me


Smells good too its hard not choppin them now they smell sooo good




dragonbud said:


> OK stupid question for you, does diesel smell like diesel fuel? I got the Red Diesel going. Or did they just name it that cause it sounds powerful?


Nah Diesel weed should smell of fresh grapefruit man not oily fuel



BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssseeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> west the chesse is the shit... my dude had sum last night and i was thinkin bout ya post.... lookin good


Its head banging stuff aint it even the seed crosses, great for pain and Spasticity. Im a MS sufferer, so need something good and strong and head banging lol=


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> Smells good too its hard not choppin them now they smell sooo good


 I know what u mean there (just partly though cause mine didnt look that good and probably didnt smell that good) ... wish i could smell it ..  lol (me smelling it then being happy)


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 15, 2009)

What a wonderful smell. I have my Barneys blue cheese starting to get that funky monkey smell (this one smells like straight berry). The veins of my plant are turning blue too. This is going to be some top shelf shit.


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr west did you have a chance to see that homegrown fantaseeds - cheese won 2 place india at the 21st cannabis cup!


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2009)

no i neve5r saw that lol, i did see that fantaseeds did a cheese too but it was bit too late to add it to the side by side by side grow im doin at the min.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 15, 2009)

hello! im searchin fo dave...anyone kno where he is lol??


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a27zbNyf3x4
Did u not add him as a friend cheets?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 15, 2009)

hey westy just done update on my bbbc check em out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2009)

wont let me rep ya back man i dont get how not ive dished plenty out?!


----------



## VCSDave (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking awesome now mate!

I tried to dish out some rep, but I need to spread it around more..


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

Good to see u Dave, ur my wife now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## VCSDave (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha! Not seen League of Gentlemen in ages!


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> hello! im searchin fo dave...anyone kno where he is lol??





mr west said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a27zbNyf3x4
> Did u not add him as a friend cheets?


this is wot made me think of Papa lazaroo lmao


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> this is wot made me think of Papa lazaroo lmao


lol dave better watch out.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

did australia get the leagues of gentalmen on tv?


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2009)

dont think so... we dont get a lot of good shows by the looks of things.. except foxtell lol

nah i just watched it then. it was pretty funny lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

be worth seeking out the rest of em mate 3 series that get better and better but its very dark humour, do u download torents?
http://torrent-finder.com/show.php?q=the+league+of+gentlemen&Browse=tabs&PageLoad=loadall&select=13&sids=1-23-314-36-2-4-3-6-35-323-10-296-9-276-24-18-12-30-316-28-68-29-15-37-44-253-41-252-48-60-54-305-56-14-57-108-58-313-51-246-306-52-273-67-20-7-21-22-19-17-16-5-238-72-78-79-308-80-264-38-77-55-303-245-254-97-249-279-105-87-319-320-89-93-99-100-318-104-124-287-283-299-298-109-262-268-113-114-293-274-119-263-322-120-315-140-282-267-110-111-300-292-244-49-131-133-122-125-257-277-144-284-103-137-139-311-312-304-149-151-152-123-132-259-295-143-142-85-135-141-288-147-153-154-280-317-269-155-156-157-321-162-163-64-65-164-166-169-


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2009)

ummm nah.

im a rapidshare and flashget user 

also veoh (thats a torrent downloader only for veoh videos tho .

torrents are generally just to slow for me. i may look them up on warez-bb.org and forum-w.org..... i dont mind some dark humour and i know my mother loves it lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> Exodus cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back on topic>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2009)

dude those are the same pics aren't they???


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah lol but its better than off topic chitter chatter lol ill do an update on friday at the 6 week mark lol


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2009)

they all look so god damn good....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah lol but its better than off topic chitter chatter lol ill do an update on friday at the 6 week mark lol



busted! yeah sorry man i always drift off topic its the stoners perogative


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2009)

you plan on doing a time lapse at the end or just a round up of pics ??


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you plan on doing a time lapse at the end or just a round up of pics ??


it did cross my mind to do a flipbook thing wen they finished lol but i wouldnt know where to start lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2009)

i think you can do it with windows movie maker you just load the still pics onto a timeline then add audio if you want and save it n it converts it to err some type of file i cant remember oh er windows media player file fuck im totally tarded today, i had asleeper last night n its donald ducked me for work today


----------



## genfranco (Feb 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> it did cross my mind to do a flipbook thing wen they finished lol but i wouldnt know where to start lol


I know its a little diferent... But you can use windows movie maker to make those type of videos... Flip,flyby,zoomin and out...plus add music... its all drag and drop so it makes it very easy. check it out.. you probably have it already installed.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

i dont think i took pics of the same buds everytime but we'll see in a few weeks time wen they finished lol


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2009)

how bout from seed to end product lol.

just put them in the best order you can. we arent slavedrivers here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2009)

dude are you gonna enter the budshot contest i think ya should matey.
ends march n you know you got some puuurdy girlies

https://www.rollitup.org/contests/announcements.html


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

nah prolly not cant see my girls staying looking good lol


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2009)

...... y not???


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2009)

cuz no matter what im doing the fan leafs are slowly going yellow and falling off lmao, buds still look ok and getting fatter by the day lol


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2009)

its a budshot not a leaf shot lol... but i see your point tho.

as for the leaves dont let it get to ya it happens at times. some plants just seem to have there own complexes in which they seem to reject themselves. hmmmm kinda like an anorexic woman. maybe it just doesnt need them any more who knows 


haha guess what mr west 
MY CHEESE CAME 2 day hehehe Ya should see ma grin..


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2009)

what are the seeds like? my ghs c was a tiny seed and the bbc was a massive seed, how many did u get?


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 18, 2009)

ummmmmm i got jibbed lol... nah they sent me the wrong cheese 

i ordered buddah blue cheese and got barneys farm... nice big beans tho  not the strain i ordered which sux but its worth more so i guess its ok... i really wanted buddah cheese is all..... i just thought fuck it theres nothing i can do now 

but still my order made it 37 beans  so ya gotta be happy there

im gonna want some ak47 again ASAP i shoulda got more than two lol. very soon so maybe ill order the cheese i wanted i duno ive got a cheese now.


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2009)

Ive had probs with barneys farm seeds in the past so i tend not to go for em, every one ive seen grown either by me or my mate has had hermi issues. I hope this aint the case for u mate.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 18, 2009)

me too. it still looks nice tho and i bet it looks as good with a blue light on it to .. 

i hope its not the case with my beans too. the beans look pretty decent tho. read the writeup and it actually sounds pretty good plus i saved like 20/30 bux  thats prolly the price diff. so i guess thats kinda cool

no shit im a dumbass i shoulda got more ak47 tho. thats the only real regret i got with this order lol. ill let ya know the outcome of the cheese i got when i grow it 2  

hopefully i can afford to make a purchase one day soon
but appart from that im happy as larry. my order made it


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> me too. it still looks nice tho and i bet it looks as good with a blue light on it to ..
> 
> i hope its not the case with my beans too. the beans look pretty decent tho. read the writeup and it actually sounds pretty good plus i saved like 20/30 bux  thats prolly the price diff. so i guess thats kinda cool
> 
> ...


You know what ya gotta do with th ak now then dont u? Clone that mother fucker, have u got plenty of room in veg?


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 18, 2009)

nah i dont rather limited to outdoors atm  on the bright side i guess you could say the world is my grow room 

im prolly gonna have to clone it i wont be able to afford to get any for a little while now i had to borrow and go halves with my auntie lol. shess an awsome old bird lol .

i could clone them but i think ill just buy more if i can ever afford it. but if it looks like theres not gonna be any joy anytime soon ill be left with nothing to do but clone it.

ya see now y im kicking maself. if i had of got ten or even 5 i would have been better off.. but i guess we learn from our mistakes... hopefully the cheese i got has no problems i really did want the buddah blue cheese tho. oh well tho. i have a feeling there going to be ok. my beans are actually decent sized (some are huge) and dont look too bad ehy. so i wouldnt say it was a total disasster i got my cheese....

i dont really want to clone tho i want to smoke a differenty thing every time and the only way to achieve that is from seeds really. otherwise its more repeadative smoking and a stoned i get too used too. hense the i should have got more ak i just know im gonna love it and then its gonna be gone lol.  so i may have to clone who knows i may be able to find some money i hope


----------



## dragonbud (Feb 18, 2009)

I got some Barney's Blue Cheese going right now. I'm pretty sure it will be some pretty good shit. I got one that has purple veins and it really does smell like berry. The stuff is growing like a weed too. I also got some Big Buddah BC going so I can run a direct comparison. I've got the red diesel going from Barneys and they look funky too.


Jester88 said:


> nah i dont rather limited to outdoors atm  on the bright side i guess you could say the world is my grow room
> 
> im prolly gonna have to clone it i wont be able to afford to get any for a little while now i had to borrow and go halves with my auntie lol. shess an awsome old bird lol .
> 
> ...


----------



## amsterdamned (Feb 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> Ive had probs with barneys farm seeds in the past so i tend not to go for em, every one ive seen grown either by me or my mate has had hermi issues. I hope this aint the case for u mate.


 
cheers for at ill be keeping an eye on the sweet tooth i have in now at week 3 for the herm!!!!!!!! anything specific to look for westy ?? i rmemeer a strain where you had to look a the second to top node and if any showed you take it of and it contines ito female .. cant rememeber the strain though ??!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2009)

Nothing ive seen but seeds in the bud, It only takes a sac or two to give u loadsa seeds hidden in the bud.


----------



## DWR (Feb 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> Nothing ive seen but seeds in the bud, It only takes a sac or two to give u loadsa seeds hidden in the bud.



cant u make them female... ?

that would be cool to do  atleast you got females...


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 18, 2009)

ome poeple say taking the balls of helps but im not a believer in that old wives tale.

umm as for the pollen sacks 1 sack can make 1000-10000 seeds damn now thats a fuck up lol


----------



## DWR (Feb 19, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> ome poeple say taking the balls of helps but im not a believer in that old wives tale.
> 
> umm as for the pollen sacks 1 sack can make 1000-10000 seeds damn now thats a fuck up lol



^^ haha, thats crazy.... i didnt know that.


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2009)

Any hoo Theres nothin hermin in my box, just primo chees and some others stuff, 1 freak 1 Jak flash and a master kush


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 19, 2009)

hows the jack flash goin????


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 19, 2009)

hey mate i posted some pics if you want a look. same journal. 

There from the beggining of the week and its been tied down and stuff since then so i'l be posting more tommoro, should get more out of my new phone camera to so they will be better tommoro.


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2009)

I shal do my weekly pic update tomoz, I'll include a pic of the jack flash too.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> I shal do my weekly pic update tomoz, I'll include a pic of the jack flash too.


oh boy! can't wait to see how they look .. how many more weeks/days (/months for AI) are left until chopping?


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2009)

the ai is 8 weeks in 12/12 tomoz lol, think itll be a good few weeks yet. the cheeses are 6 weeks tomoz


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> the ai is 8 weeks in 12/12 tomoz lol, think itll be a good few weeks yet. the cheeses are 6 weeks tomoz


 how long are u gonna flower it? 10-12 weeks? ... but cheese will be ready in 8 correct? only two more weeks if so ! WOO!


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2009)

the exodus cheese is ready in ten weeks ghs chees is aparently nice in 7 weeks lmao and dunno bout the big budah seeds cheese


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> the exodus cheese is ready in ten weeks ghs chees is aparently nice in 7 weeks lmao and dunno bout the big budah seeds cheese


 you sending me some when it's ready?


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)

big buddah cheese 6 weeks in 12.









Greenhouse cheese.









Exodus cheese.


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yeah i forgot to show my jack flash#5, shes 4 weeks in 12 now  she needs watering


----------



## DWR (Feb 20, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A +++ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2009)

is it wrong that we love hairy girls that smell of cheese???

fucking good work geeza


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)

hmm lol wen u put it like that, it does sound a bit wrong lmao


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is it wrong that we love hairy girls that smell of cheese???
> 
> fucking good work geeza


lol...well spoken my friend..I agree with Mr West...that does bring a new light to that thought..should I or ..lol

great job Mr. West! your plants are looking great...mmmm some Cheese!..


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)

I dream bout cheese, maybe cuz my tents is at the end of my bed lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2009)

lets just hope it doesnt descend into hairy girl photos eh hahahaha


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2009)

oh see now you gone n did it.


its on!


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)

Page bump propper hairy girls.


mr west said:


> big buddah cheese 6 weeks in 12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2009)

shocker!


----------



## genfranco (Feb 20, 2009)

this is fuckin funny as hell man....


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)

fat hairy smelly girls are the best for us lmao >>>>>


----------



## rasclot (Feb 20, 2009)

lookin good bruv keep it upras


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)

rasclot said:


> lookin good bruv keep it upras


cheers mate, wish mine looked as good as urs lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheers mate, wish mine looked as good as urs lol


 dunno i reckon they look just as good as each other 1 of mine has got a BIG bud! looking at it looks like more than an oz still got 3-4 weeks to go! i aint trimmed any fan leaves or nothin just let the bitches grow still learnin slowly gettin there! cant wait for my next grow already probly do 6 different strains cant decide wot to grow thinking of growing nycd, CHEISEL is a definite, sensi star,grapefruit,blz bud wot do ya think? im doin update 2mora when lights come on


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)

I got a cheisel week old seedling, have u found some where who has grapefruit in stock? Its all so hard to pick a strain or two or 3 lol, specialy with places like
Single Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


----------



## genfranco (Feb 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> I got a cheisel week old seedling, have u found some where who has grapefruit in stock? Its all so hard to pick a strain or two or 3 lol, specialy with places like
> Single Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


Find something new... dont they refine new strains each year... Tons and tons right... Good luck choosing...LOL


----------



## rasclot (Feb 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> I got a cheisel week old seedling, have u found some where who has grapefruit in stock? Its all so hard to pick a strain or two or 3 lol, specialy with places like
> Single Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds


 didnt realise everywhere is out of stock on grapefruit i was gonna grow it soz my mate just got back from dam and said grapefruit was 1 of the best there along with kali mist wich i wanna grow but havent got the time its 13 weeks flowerin and im goin to jamaica in aug to smoke sum fresh bud


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 20, 2009)

WTF











 ->-> ->

lol dont mock them.... that seccond ones my missus lol... jokes... 

jesters rating = NEVER
i know what i woulda bought them for christmas tho lol 
-----------------------------------------------------------
BACK ON TRACK 
(ya gotta understand i was shocked to see this... expected to hopefully see an updat and some bud porn end up seeing a heap of hairy you know whats lol)

anyhoo 
thanks for the jack flash pics looking good westie... i bet with each passing week ya wanna smoke em more and more. so much for the genetics predictions they all look pretty cheesy to me .

keep up the good work bet ya cant wait lol​


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2009)

rasclot said:


> didnt realise everywhere is out of stock on grapefruit i was gonna grow it soz my mate just got back from dam and said grapefruit was 1 of the best there along with kali mist wich i wanna grow but havent got the time its 13 weeks flowerin and im goin to jamaica in aug to smoke sum fresh bud


Which kali mist? Theres a few breeders doing kali mist, I fancy that but not sure where to get it from


----------



## rasclot (Feb 21, 2009)

serious seeds have got the best genetics so probly them


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2009)

I got thrips now for fucks sake, sprayed with block out hope this gets em, bastad things.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Feb 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> Page bump propper hairy girls.


 buuump! nice shit mate! nazdrave!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 21, 2009)

good luck gettin rid of those thrips just updated journal bruv check em out how much do ya reckon il harvest from these bitchesRAS


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 21, 2009)

well I have definitely had my scare of hairy women today...lol...I believed I like the Cheesey Smelling Ladies better...hey if you all have time check out my new poll..I am getting people to vote on what strains I will be growing next...all the strains listed are what I currently have..(the Cheese is in there too).all input appreciated..Please Help Me Decide My Next Grow!


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> big buddah cheese 6 weeks in 12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heres the girls again


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 21, 2009)

man those babies are looking good...I bet they smell even better! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/152628-please-help-me-decide-my.htmlhttps://www.rollitup.org/152628-please-help-me-decide-my.html


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> man those babies are looking good...I bet they smell even better! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/152628-please-help-me-decide-my.html


thanks for posting that link in my jurnal


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2009)

superman27nc said:


> man those babies are looking good...I bet they smell even better! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/152628-please-help-me-decide-my.html


thanks for posting that link in my jurnal twice


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> thanks for posting that link in my jurnal twice


 lol i dont blame him west... 12,000 views... seems like a good place to advertise...


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2009)

is that what this thread gets? Didnt know that lol. only a few ppl post tho whats up with that?


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> is that what this thread gets? Didnt know that lol. only a few ppl post tho whats up with that?


 yeah man lol .. yeah it's always only a couple of people that post and then you have the peeping toms .. the people who watch but dont say a word: Thread Stalkers lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2009)

lmao, i feel a bit dirty now lol.


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 21, 2009)

lol...can I put it one more time? just..jk...atleast I am not trying to jack your whole thread....just excited for people to pick my next grow..see you voted for the Cheese...great choice...maybe it will make it..thanks!~


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2009)

if u could smell the cheese you wouldnt be askin ppl what type but how many lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 22, 2009)

i reckon buddah blue cheese looks like the best atm  

im spewing right about now 
oh well cant wait to see the end result. you should be a very happy man sometime soon id say


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2009)

4 weeks yet mateat the earliest


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 22, 2009)

yo yo yo yo Mr. West.

hello und guten tag!


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> if u could smell the cheese you wouldnt be askin ppl what type but how many lol.


 yeah I was torn between making Lemon Skunk or the Cheese my for sure strain to grow next before I made that poll...if the Cheese dont make it in on this grow it will for sure the next one...either way I hope they get as pretty as your ladies!


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> yo yo yo yo Mr. West.
> 
> hello und guten tag!


Hello ya self there cripguy, how ya doing, Ive been better to be honest lmao



superman27nc said:


> yeah I was torn between making Lemon Skunk or the Cheese my for sure strain to grow next before I made that poll...if the Cheese dont make it in on this grow it will for sure the next one...either way I hope they get as pretty as your ladies!


Im sure u can do it better I know I can and will


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 23, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> yo yo yo yo Mr. West.
> 
> hello und guten tag!


im guess u aint german?


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> big buddah cheese 6 weeks in 12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi mr west, I do love a good cheese.
When is the cheese party I lost the invite.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2009)

oi welshy have you poured icing sugar on those mutha's ??? lookin awesome man!


----------



## genfranco (Feb 24, 2009)

lookin nice and pudgy ... how much longer my friend?


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 24, 2009)

dang it looks like the Greenhouse cheese has the nicest looking cola's...just my opinion but dang look how long those pistols are and there seems to be a lot more of them..anyone else agree?..i mean don't get me wrong they all look good..but i would vote for GH when it comes to the overall appearance...hey Mr. West which one smells best?


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

Its probably down to mr west rubbing them buds between his fingers. yum yum

I personally find seeds do give a better crop when compared to a clone, but that could be down to me. 

I do agree ghs looks the dogs, we will have to wait for smoke report.


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Hi mr west, I do love a good cheese.
> When is the cheese party I lost the invite.


be end of march mr wizz



Don Gin and Ton said:


> oi welshy have you poured icing sugar on those mutha's ??? lookin awesome man!


I thought id try this glass coating shizzle, recon it looks pukka?



genfranco said:


> lookin nice and pudgy ... how much longer my friend?


Well 20th march is ten weeks, which is how long to leave the exodus cheese, I think with the added afgani the seed cheeses will be ready a week or two b4. Its gonna be hard not smoking it whil i wait for the e cheese 


superman27nc said:


> dang it looks like the Greenhouse cheese has the nicest looking cola's...just my opinion but dang look how long those pistols are and there seems to be a lot more of them..anyone else agree?..i mean don't get me wrong they all look good..but i would vote for GH when it comes to the overall appearance...hey Mr. West which one smells best?


To be honest they all smell great, the most potant smelling in my opinion is the exodus cheese, the slightest touch and my fingers stink for hours.


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote: To be honest they all smell great, the most potant smelling in my opinion is the exodus cheese, the slightest touch and my fingers stink for hours.

That reminds me of a girl I dated years ago, back in school.pmsl


----------



## genfranco (Feb 24, 2009)

make sure you at least have a 1/4 of each really well cured n shit to tell the final tale of your decisions man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> I thought id try this glass coating shizzle, recon it looks pukka?



yeah fo' sho man I've heard iron filings work best! makes sparks come out the end of your J's and you can sell 20 bags that weigh like a half


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

LOLat welshy and don.
Well i hope to keep a good lot for when they r all finished even if I have to buy street weed to tide me over?shock:


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

I bought some cheese seeds from homegrown fantaseeds. They are regular seeds, I bought 4. My plan is to plant all four of em and get at least 1 male that can donate some of its pollen to fertilize and exoduse cheese bud or 3. I can then start back crossing it with its self and ill have loadsa seeds to boot. Wests cheese project. How many times will i have to back cross b4 i can call it mine do u think?


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

Once and its west cheese


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Mr. West been readin through ur journal gonna harvest some bud soon i see ive been quietly preparing my next grow i got 5 x fem ghs lemon and 5 x fem ghs gwsharks been vegging for about 2 weeks now still pretty small though, i also got 5 x fem super lemon haze comin this weekend gonna start vegging and then take clones and flower with 4 flood tables, anyways im gonna start my journal soon so pass by this ones gonna be big......anyways you ok what u been up to.....weather been freezin over xmas all that blizzard snow hope it didnt affect ur growin, and ill be keepin an eye on the x-breeedin might try some of that myself, keep up the good work bro


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

Cheers dude, no the weather wasnt too bad here and i got central heating so was all nice. It can only get better as i get a feel for my new tent, hate to think im wasting energy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> I bought some cheese seeds from homegrown fantaseeds. They are regular seeds, I bought 4. My plan is to plant all four of em and get at least 1 male that can donate some of its pollen to fertilize and exoduse cheese bud or 3. I can then start back crossing it with its self and ill have loadsa seeds to boot. Wests cheese project. How many times will i have to back cross b4 i can call it mine do u think?


rock on Mr West cheese!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NUoiW-0wBc


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 25, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gnMBlI0g_IQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gnMBlI0g_IQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

smell the cheese ehy lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2009)

WTF????????????????? smell my fingers?


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 25, 2009)

k u win lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2009)

your astrange boy jester lol, but dont stop coming round my thread lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 26, 2009)

nah i wont im intrigued about your cheese looks good 

the so something just fucked up thread

check this out just wrote this

bear in mind i planted 4 seeds a blueberry white rhino shiva and haze the shiva and haze were the fems and the rhino was hermie and the blueberry male (prime specimin males mind you but still males so they arent mentioned.) 

happened today im devo


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 26, 2009)

the cheeses are looking fab bbz. smelly lil fuckers


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2009)

busy day tomorrow, im putting someplants from veg into the tent aswell as doing updates for the cheeses 7th week in flower.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> busy day tomorrow, im putting someplants from veg into the tent aswell as doing updates for the cheeses 7th week in flower.


i love fridays! lol TGIF! (tomorrow) ha


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2009)

teknickly its friday allready but the giurls are gettin their beauty sleep for another 7 hrs lol and I need at least 8 or 9 hehehe


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 26, 2009)

cant wait for the update


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2009)

wel Im awake lol, it'll be iin the next few hours i guess l0l


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 27, 2009)

oh ok then mornin dude

anyways kewl........ cant wait to see some nice buds give me an idea what mine should look like ya know .

keep up the good work.


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2009)

its getting harder and harder to hide the ropey leaves now lol, might have to go round with a pair of scissors first. In the last few days 1 of my bb blue cheese plants in veg has grown from 10" to 14" in bout 2 days, shes going in the tent today hahahaha.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 27, 2009)

aaaah good to hear everythings going all good for you mr west 

so are you gonna figure something out with that exodus to keep the genetics???


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2009)

I have 3 e chees clones in veg at min from last run lol its still going strong in veg. My avatar pic is of a Exodus cheese plant in veg fyi. Just waiting for the misses to drag her lazy arse out of bed then ill start the updates lmao. I need to go buy a lighter too my one dissapierd over night, bloody cats hahaha.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 27, 2009)

lol. 

my idea

let some bud over ripen and get a some male flowers collect the pollen and pollinate one of the nicest clones to ensure you got decent genetics. grow them out inbreed em and have your own semi stable exodus cross. 

THEN 

work on stabilizing it and sell the seeds jokes.... if you use blue cheese and the blue traits show you could call it blue exodus or some shit i dunno... then you could take over the world 


but on a serious note ya could pollinate one of the clones perhaps


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> lol.
> 
> my idea
> 
> ...


thats why ive bought 4 reg chese seeds from homegrown fantaseeds in the hope of a male i can cross with the echeese and back cross and back cross and so on lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2009)

Exodus cheese.










Ghs cheese.










bb cheese


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh my seeds arrived at last haha, And so it begins...........


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> Exodus cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks cheessyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
nice one mr west.


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2009)

Smells cheesey welshy lol it was hard putting them back in the tent lol. Did u see i had to prop the e cheese up now cuz its gettin heavy. OH JOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2009)

phat colas bud nice grow fella thats going to be knock out! damn frosty man


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice buds westie..

as for the new delivery congrats.... lucky
ahhh so you are thinkin bout doin a mini stabling option. cool make a thread ill tune in 


sadly i dont think ill be able to order for a little while and as ive said theres actually a few things i feel i need lol.... who knows hopefully soon tho. but itle bbe another decent order so a fair way off i think 

namely a few more ak and some blz bud will be my next order, then some devil and purple bud. thhen a good thai if one presents itself 


*
p.s i got out of bed just to see if youd loaded those pics *


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2009)

thank you mate, was it worth it? are they coming on yeah? Shame bout ur situation mate, things might change thou never know ya donald duck eh?


----------



## genfranco (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice donkey dicks man... They are filling in really nice. 
I think i might just have to get some Cheeeeeeze soon....LOL


----------



## rasclot (Feb 27, 2009)

very nice westie much respect bruv looks a bit frosty in here its a bit frosty in my room n allras


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2009)

you wont be disapointed, out of the seeds id go for ghs cheese if exodus cheese wasnt availble lol.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 27, 2009)

suprised u aint gettin cheese wreck from seedism or are ya?ras


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2009)

i looked at em but ive grown train wreck b4 and wasnt too keen on the taste tbh and i love cheese too much to make it taste less nice. Also I think the exodus cheese is very potant as it is, more so than the trainwreck ive grown and smoked lol.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 27, 2009)

oh boy... great shit there .. one more week???


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2009)

seed cheeses are 9-10 weeks and the echeese is ten weeks


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 27, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooooooo 10 weeks im dribbling now.





No wonder you had to fight to put them back in tent.


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> Exodus cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 more updates to go, im going mad I tell ya, mad!!!!


----------



## superman27nc (Feb 27, 2009)

looking excellent my friend..when are you going to cut the cheese?..


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> thank you mate, was it worth it? are they coming on yeah? Shame bout ur situation mate, things might change thou never know ya donald duck eh?


yeah it was worth it..

also i change my vote greenhouse looks best this time round 

i know i dont gotta say it keep up the good.... work times are only gonna get harder the closer you get....

most of us are good here but id say were all culprits of sneaking a taste one time or another but true dont give in... for me cureings the hardest part lol specially when its almost dry.... if you smoke it early i find it sorta ruins the whole lot for me


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 27, 2009)

dammit pressed enter before i finished repping ya god dammit..

oh well

i expect a full smoke report...... keep up the good work :jester88

lol


----------



## 1kooguy (Feb 27, 2009)

2nd place HTCC Indica winner was,Homegrown fantaseeds cheese.


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2009)

I planted 4 homegrown fantaseeds cheese regs yesterday so hope fully they will crack in the next day or so and wee can see how it holds up. I only want a chesey male lol. Youve heard of john wests salmon well this will be fred wests cheese....


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 28, 2009)

oh west nice new avatar .. maybe once you get fred west's cheese you can use that


----------



## caliboy80 (Mar 1, 2009)

hey westy them buds look amazing, going to b some smoke....

did u try any lil bit yet?


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2009)

nah if i took a tester it would end up all of them gettin chopped lmao. only a few weeks now i have to be strong, I must I must.


----------



## urbanfunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Fantastic quants and thread mate. Will have a proper read thru at some point. Nice!


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2009)

Good to see ya here urbanfunk, thought I was the only one on riu with a cheese cut but they seem to be poping up everywhere. I got a psycosis cut aswell but shes not growing so well so no pics yet till shes looking presentable lol.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> Good to see ya here urbanfunk, thought I was the only one on riu with a cheese cut but they seem to be poping up everywhere. I got a psycosis cut aswell but shes not growing so well so no pics yet till shes looking presentable lol.



those buds are looking amazing Mr westy... 

I hear ya on the presentable...LOL... Im not showing the clones!..LOL


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL!!!! A good bit of news 3 out of the 4 seeds i jus bought have broke the surface of the jiffys, lets hope one of them is a male haha. Then the fun starts back crosing my cheese cut with a half cheese male.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 2, 2009)

im in a similar sitcho with my ak47 as ya know... although i may have made decent orders with pick n mix i am rather poor so i have decided i cant buy more ak47 
cos my next order is already going to be expensive whenever i can make it next lol. 

so my plans are im breeding my ak asap. then ill have seeds the only thing that can fuck me up is getting shitty genetics or two males or a hermie, idealisticly id like to make fems  through over ripening most probably. it sux i know but it seems thats what i have to do. if not im hoping for two good specimins one male and one female.. guess well see what happens.... my next orders like 3 strains without the ak when i can make it (expensive strains to  )

glad t hear your seeds popped too by the way


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2009)

Just waitin on the other one and ill stick them in pots wiv some compost


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 2, 2009)

congratulations on ur popped seeds hunni


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> congratulations on ur popped seeds hunni


Thank u Princesess, recon we'll have a 4th by mornings lol


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 2, 2009)

heres hopin


----------



## Mammath (Mar 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> Youve heard of john wests salmon well this will be fred wests cheese....


Hey Westy
I think your onto something there.







Nice grow mate + rep.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 2, 2009)

thats cool lol 

plus rep for you Mammoth ya made me laugh


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Westy
> I think your onto something there.
> 
> 
> ...


rep+ to you mate and nice one Im havin that pic as me avatar


----------



## Mammath (Mar 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> Im havin that pic as me avatar


That's exactly what it's for 'Cheese Master'. 
Your welcome to it, and you've earned it.


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

I wouldnt say i was a cheese master , not yet anyway Im only a cheese masterbater at the min lmao
In a few seasons maybe Ill know enough to consider myself a master lol, Ive only just compleated my first year growing and I know im gonna have as many fuck ups this coming year as i had the year just gone.
Thanks for photoshoping that pic for me, I did think of doing something similer but lost my temper with photoshop lmao.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> I wouldnt say i was a cheese master , not yet anyway Im only a cheese masterbater at the min lmao
> In a few seasons maybe Ill know enough to consider myself a master lol, Ive only just compleated my first year growing and I know im gonna have as many fuck ups this coming year as i had the year just gone.
> Thanks for photoshoping that pic for me, I did think of doing something similer but lost my temper with photoshop lmao.


Ha, masterbater, I love that sort of humility.
I reproduce shit all day long for people, it was a relief to do something just for a laugh 
It's rough, but perfect for avatar size.
...and I too, lose my temper with photoshop, it's not uncommon.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 3, 2009)

*nice new avatar westie* 

you should make a franchise ill be your best customer lol  

*any more bud porn*???
  ​ 

THIS IS JUST COOL LOL



​


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

Well its only tueday and I wasnt gonna pull em out for a photoshoot till Friday, I might try a sneeky intent shot or two for ya laters wen the misses has finaly woken up lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 3, 2009)

i can wait then


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

heres the new arrivals, 3 an half up lol.





The rest of my veg room at the min. At the back is 2 morning glory seedlings, a cheisel seedling and a psycosis clone. Then theres a jack flash#5 clone, psyco 2x cheese and in big pot on right is a blue cheese seedling and the other big pot on left is uk cheese and next to that is another psycosis and the babys which are homegrow fantaseeds cheese regs.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 3, 2009)

Love ya work Jester. You are such a great contributor to this site.
I've spent a lot of time reading through your threads. There's a shit load of 'em.
Good stuff mate.
May your efforts not go unsung + rep.


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

I did try and get it back on topic lol, I did try, u cant say I didnt>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Mammath (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry, mr west. Just had to give Jester a plug.
That's a fine looking bunch of potential you have that in that grow room.
What's your strategy?


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

HaHaHaHa! Stragegy, thats a good one, the plan is, when my order of jiffy pellets arrives I'm gonna take a half dozen clones and put the 2 in big pots into flower with the rest and see how we go. I kinda wanted to plant 4 white widows with the cheese seeeds. Eventualy i wanna make cheesey widow and cheesey cheese seeds. Chances are i got 1 male in those 4 seedlin babys. I could do with another tent to do my vegging in but I havent got room for it in my tiny 1 bedroom flat.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> I did try and get it back on topic lol, I did try, u cant say I didnt>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


good enough tho  theyre Looking good man  
your gonna be one happy bloke with cheesy grin for a while. jack flash good to see ya continued that on too fuck it Theyre all good 



Mammath said:


> Love ya work Jester. You are such a great contributor to this site.
> I've spent a lot of time reading through your threads. There's a shit load of 'em.
> Good stuff mate.
> May your efforts not go unsung + rep.


Thanks man your a champ it does make it all seem a little more worth it.
what can i say tho... i love the ganja ....
but true hearing it come from some of the members is good.... specially members i got some respect for and seem pretty cool....
*that goes for you too westie im here every day to see your updates... even got outa bed just too see if youd posted more updates like ya said you were gonna.... your one reliable top bloke lol 
*​


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> HaHaHaHa! Stragegy, thats a good one, the plan is, when my order of jiffy pellets arrives I'm gonna take a half dozen clones and put the 2 in big pots into flower with the rest and see how we go. I kinda wanted to plant 4 white widows with the cheese seeeds. Eventualy i wanna make cheesey widow and cheesey cheese seeds. Chances are i got 1 male in those 4 seedlin babys. I could do with another tent to do my vegging in but I havent got room for it in my tiny 1 bedroom flat.


wow u definately do a good job then...... im impressed

where theres a will theres a way dude ,make a bench and double up on your other tent and have like a set of hydro appartments lol ........


*right sorry but last time ill go off topic i promise youll prolly be mad its a bad joke....* but kinda on topic now

what do you call a heap of women piled on top of each other??????




the answer is easy.... its called a block of flaps....... 

*and yours will smell like cheese... *
sounds bad but i guess in your case itle be a good thing


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

I got a new carbon filter so i hope u cant smell the cheese, unless u unzip the tent and stick ya head in lol, which i do at least a few times a day lol, checking temps and such, thats my excuse and im sticking to it.

Paddy goes for a job as a black smith. The blacksmith asks Paddy " have you shoed horses before?" with wich Paddy replies " NO but ive told a donkey to fuck off!" lmao


----------



## Mammath (Mar 3, 2009)

There's no way you guys can stay on topic...

If your going to create a 'Chidow', what brand of widow do you plan on using Westy, and what cheese are you going to cross it with?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 3, 2009)

lol that was a good one.

how much did it set you back???


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

For jester. echeese bud





to mamath, Well i only gonna have the 1 sort of cheese male so il start with that one. In time when i have seeds i might try and find a special male from the back cross seeds.
heres the tent at min.


----------



## amsterdamned (Mar 3, 2009)

happy days west nearley there .. your gonna love the taste session


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

amsterdamned said:


> happy days west nearley there .. your gonna love the taste session


I really cant wait for it man and i wish all my buddys from here could sit round the table with me. Theres no way im givin out my address tho lol that would be stoooooopid


----------



## genfranco (Mar 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> I really cant wait for it man and i wish all my buddys from here could sit round the table with me. Theres no way im givin out my address tho lol that would be stoooooopid



So Westy... Im testing from last time where i had cut off most of the big old leafs (im guessing like you did on most of those) and this time im leaving the leafs alone period. Is that what your doing to that big one in the middle back?

if so?... are you able to compare so far on the buds inside?...you know they say that they get the light from the shade leafs and not the buds... So can you see an increase?



PS... shouldve veged a little longer on that supercroped one so those little shoots ended up taller... but they will look bomb as they are right now... .good job bro!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 3, 2009)

the 4th seed has popped his (hopefully) head out the pellet pot yay


----------



## rasclot (Mar 3, 2009)

lookin good westy bet u cant wait to smoke that shit coz i cant wait to smoke mine. have u started flushin them yet? will be updatin tonight so watch outras


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

genfranco said:


> So Westy... Im testing from last time where i had cut off most of the big old leafs (im guessing like you did on most of those) and this time im leaving the leafs alone period. Is that what your doing to that big one in the middle back?
> 
> if so?... are you able to compare so far on the buds inside?...you know they say that they get the light from the shade leafs and not the buds... So can you see an increase?
> 
> ...



yes Ive noticed that the buds in the shade are noticably smaller than the buds that are in the light, im only removing the leaves that die and its opening the plant to the light. I dont have much room in my veg room so i had to move it in flower.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks for the pics mr west  

take another exodus clone when possible and backbreed your cheesy cheese with the exodus again and then go from there  sounds good


----------



## amsterdamned (Mar 4, 2009)

sorry to jack the thread but can some of you go on this thread... i didnt start it but i think it has potential... sems to have died but thought you guys could as some on 

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/163144-strains-sorted-taste-smell.html


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2009)

rasclot said:


> lookin good westy bet u cant wait to smoke that shit coz i cant wait to smoke mine. have u started flushin them yet? will be updatin tonight so watch outras


Yes im not feeding them any more now till the finish. They have had 3 p/k13/14over the last few weeks. My mate had a look at them last night and said "I'd of sold that by now". Just goes to show some ppl aint got the love for the plant like wot we does


----------



## Mammath (Mar 4, 2009)

No fucking idea. 
"I would have sold that by now". That's the commercial view of what we do. It's sad, but the 'streets' need to smoke too... Bless 'em.
They ain't get'n none of my prime rib, fuck that. 
You cannot put a price on some shit, seriously. 
Other than the fact that there's simply not enough, to piss away through unappreciative lungs, "That's not why we do it"! Is it?
We are connoisseurs, are we not? More interested in flavour, and glory.
Is that what not separates us from that commercial riffraff?
A dollar value would only tend to cheapen what we do, and it can be down right disgraceful sometimes.
How much is that cheese worth mr west? 
Not for sale I hear you say?
Damn right.

OK, said my piece, feel good about it too. 

How much Canna PK did you pump into those girls? I love that shit.


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2009)

well first pk i gave em 1ml per liter uping it to 1.5 and finaly 2ml per liter over 3 feeds, they seem to be responding well to it, the buds look so alive still lol. The guy i got the uk cheese cut from was saying in his town cheese sells for £10.00 a gram. But i wouldnt sell half a gram of my stash wen its ready, u can come and get stoned with me on it but none is for sale lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 4, 2009)

dammit i dont live there and i got the wrong cheese.... tho i gotta say i seen some promising pics around so its all good  


i cant wait to i plant a jack herer but its wrong season


----------



## Tatan (Mar 4, 2009)

Mammath said:


> No fucking idea.
> "I would have sold that by now". That's the commercial view of what we do. It's sad, but the 'streets' need to smoke too... Bless 'em.
> They ain't get'n none of my prime rib, fuck that.
> You cannot put a price on some shit, seriously.
> ...


 
Heheheh nice Mamath.

Took a while, but now im caught up with this thread. Mr West, Those buds are looking awesome !How tall are your plants in flower ? From the pics i was estimating like 40 inches tall...

Anyway Mr. West I have to commend you for the awesome plants and your ability to not smoke some of it... Cause I would be taking little test smokes.. hehehe,,.. and as a matter of fact I will start taking "test" smokes from my plants pretty soon, as my stash is almost empty lol.

To Jester :
Why do you say that when you take a smoke test it kind of ruins the whole crop for you ?


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2009)

The e chese is a proud 19 " and the others are bout the same hight lol
Im sooooo tempted and this time next week i think i might give in. I checked tghe trics today and uk cheese was 975% cloudy and a few clear where as the other two have bout 50% clear, Im thinkin bout a week to be honest by the trichs. Its so close yet soooooo far lmao


----------



## Tatan (Mar 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> The e chese is a proud 19 " and the others are bout the same hight lol
> Im sooooo tempted and this time next week i think i might give in. I checked tghe trics today and uk cheese was 975% cloudy and a few clear where as the other two have bout 50% clear, Im thinkin bout a week to be honest by the trichs. Its so close yet soooooo far lmao


 
Well see.. that shows you how much of a noob I am... your plants look so robust compared to my first bagseed that i thought they were much taller. You plan on waiting for half of them to be amber to harvest ?

I have a good excuse to take "test" samples... I´m on my first grow, so I have to sample for the last few weeks to see what trich lvl I like better lol.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> well first pk i gave em 1ml per liter uping it to 1.5 and finaly 2ml per liter over 3 feeds, they seem to be responding well to it, the buds look so alive still lol.


Yeah, that's the way to do it.
My girl is now taking full strength doses of the PK for the rest of the week and that will be enough for her.
The difference in her this last week of using it has been pretty amazing. I'm always surprised how much weight a plant can put on in a short time when using it.
It will be end of week 6 for me tomorrow and she is now primed for a splendid finish over the next few weeks.
Waiting for those amber trichs is the hardest time I think, I know what your going through, but it's so damn worth it in the long run ot have your weed at it's most potent.
Do you give your girls an extended dark period before chopping?


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Mar 4, 2009)

dude i would say atleast chop all the top colas them things are looking close so in a week maybe do a top harvest


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Mar 4, 2009)

and we got some original cheese coming in from gainsville i live in jacksonville this stuff is amazing by far the best ive smoked all year i live in jacksonville florida and im paying 20 a gram for original cheese but so worth it its one hit quit and the smell is well like some skunky cheese and the taste is so amazing at fisrt it startds as an intense head high then im like ok this is good than bam in 5 mins complete body stone stuck to the couch and was see some mild tracers and more vivid colors very good smoke havent smoked anything this good since my hash plant harvest


----------



## Tatan (Mar 4, 2009)

johnnyt2184 said:


> and we got some original cheese coming in from gainsville i live in jacksonville this stuff is amazing by far the best ive smoked all year i live in jacksonville florida and im paying 20 a gram for original cheese but so worth it its one hit quit and the smell is well like some skunky cheese and the taste is so amazing at fisrt it startds as an intense head high then im like ok this is good than bam in 5 mins complete body stone stuck to the couch and was see some mild tracers and more vivid colors very good smoke havent smoked anything this good since my hash plant harvest


Im getting convinced that my second grow should be some kind of cheese... Would you guys recommend it for a noob grower ?


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2009)

I tried the extended dark period last year and didnt really see much of a diffrence to be honest i think its an old stoners wifes tale bout panicing into producing more thc lol.
Ill take the whole plant wen i take it, so it is what i got instead of part of.
Johnny u liking the cheese then, its a beautifull smoke that does exactly what u want it to do. I was so tempted wen i see all the cloudy trichs on the uk cheese. I go and have a smell every day lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> Exodus cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its time to give us some more pics like this before harvest please mr west tomorrow yes?


----------



## Mammath (Mar 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> I tried the extended dark period last year and didnt really see much of a diffrence to be honest i think its an old stoners wifes tale bout panicing into producing more thc lol.


Yeah, I've never done it. I understand the theory behind it but all these 'name brand' strains are pretty damn potent as it is, so I don't really know how much more potent you can make the shit by adding more darkness before a chop. 
The way I see it is, if the plant is frosted over with resin and ready to pull, then it's going to be a prime smoke no matter when you take it.

Why is it you love the 'cheese' so much Westy? Taste? High?

I have some Barneys Blue Cheese I got up a month or so ago which I gave to my brother to grow out at his place. He turned to 12/12 this week so I look forward to having a taste of it in a couple of months time. Have you tried the Barneys?


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2009)

It might not be to everyones taste but i like to get fucked up wen i smoke a joint, of the many strains ive tried over the years cheese fucks me up the best. Its smell and taste alone put ww in theshade in my opinion but ww is a close second.


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2009)

Cheers welsh wizz mate for the pic bump. Now you must know that its friday thats picture day and this friday will be 8 weeks 12/12. So close i can almosty taste it


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tatan said:


> Heheheh nice Mamath.
> 
> Took a while, but now im caught up with this thread. Mr West, Those buds are looking awesome !How tall are your plants in flower ? From the pics i was estimating like 40 inches tall...
> 
> ...


if i take a taste test it eans im hard up which means it doest get cured propperly. then once ive decicrated ma babies ya start thinking well ive already taken a little bit fuck it that tiny bit more wont hurt... the whole tie smoking some so it makes the finalk product lose novelty for me (even if i dried and cured it that is too tho ive already smoked it and tried some) but thatsjust me... if it even makes sense lol


----------



## Tatan (Mar 4, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> if i take a taste test it eans im hard up which means it doest get cured propperly. then once ive decicrated ma babies ya start thinking well ive already taken a little bit fuck it that tiny bit more wont hurt... the whole tie smoking some so it makes the finalk product lose novelty for me (even if i dried and cured it that is too tho ive already smoked it and tried some) but thatsjust me... if it even makes sense lol


Im no expert, I´m on my first grow, but yeah man...makes sense, unfortunately its hard to be strong and wait.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 4, 2009)

yup it is ive picked early before ya just try avoid it.


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2009)

Its only hard if one has nothing else to smoke, if u got weed to smoke or even to a degree hash to smoke then i can forget bout stuff thats nearly finished or finished and drying.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> Its only hard if one has nothing else to smoke, if u got weed to smoke or even to a degree hash to smoke then i can forget bout stuff thats nearly finished or finished and drying.


I agree. 
Always make preparations for the pre-harvest suspense, anticipation.
I would rather buy and smoke some mediocre shit, just to suffice, than prematurely chew into, a prime harvest.

Preparation, it's so damn important.


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2009)

easier said then done tho at this present climate regarding getina half decent smoke on the streets is like hunting a unicorn. You hear storys of weed for sale but can never actualy pinpoint the shtuff. weed will get u through times of no money much better than money will get u through the times of no weed.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 5, 2009)

I heard unicorns smoke up pretty good, when you find 'em.


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2009)

almost as good a smoke as rockinghorse shit lol


----------



## FunkDrSpock (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't buy weed unless its bars and keys but there is a drive through car wash by where i live, right out the way on an industrial estate so no cars can even see it but the Indian kiddies who run it use it as a place to sell from, my friends buy from there and to be fair to the people sellin it, it really ain't that bad compared to some of the other shit my pals buy, grow ya own and never have to go to a dealer again, SWEET


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah all well and good till u run out and are waiting for ur next crop lol.


----------



## Tatan (Mar 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> easier said then done tho at this present climate regarding getina half decent smoke on the streets is like hunting a unicorn. You hear storys of weed for sale but can never actualy pinpoint the shtuff. weed will get u through times of no money much better than money will get u through the times of no weed.


 
Amen to that ....


----------



## FunkDrSpock (Mar 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah all well and good till u run out and are waiting for ur next crop lol.


Grow more plants, i pulled 866g's off my last cheese grow from 9 plants, i keep around 125g's of the best of it and the rest my buddies have, by the time next crop comes down i normally got around an oz left and i take another 125'g's, i had 10 month cured couple of oz of cheese not so long ago, the cheese im smoking atm is atleast 6 months old and the sssdh i chopped boxing day and she gave me 125g's, i've not run out for 7yrs and don't plan to ever, the good thing is i've been very generous with cuts and bud over the years and would like to think the favour would be returned if worst ever happens.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2009)

FunkDrSpock said:


> Grow more plants, i pulled 866g's off my last cheese grow from 9 plants, i keep around 125g's of the best of it and the rest my buddies have, by the time next crop comes down i normally got around an oz left and i take another 125'g's, i had 10 month cured couple of oz of cheese not so long ago, the cheese im smoking atm is atleast 6 months old and the sssdh i chopped boxing day and she gave me 125g's, i've not run out for 7yrs and don't plan to ever, the good thing is i've been very generous with cuts and bud over the years and would like to think the favour would be returned if worst ever happens.


I only got my tent at end of jan this year so still filling it lol. What kinda lights u burning to get 866g?

Updates coming soonish...............


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2009)

Exodus cheese.










Big Buddah cheese.










Green house seeds cheese.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2009)

DAAAAAAAAMN rude bwoy the exodus looks frickin lush the others too but is it just me or does the exodus look a bit blue?

good work westie


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 6, 2009)

MMm MMM cheese does the body good!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> Exodus cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......................bump mofo's


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> DAAAAAAAAMN rude bwoy the exodus looks frickin lush the others too but is it just me or does the exodus look a bit blue?
> 
> good work westie


i think its the lighting

but i second that notion theyre looking good mr west
greenhouse looks the best to me but the exodus looks to be a more potent smoke but thats just my guess... hmmm they all look so dam delicious ​ 
​


----------



## rasclot (Mar 6, 2009)

good job westy sum sexi lookin plants u got thereras


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2009)

cheers guys, this is gonna be the hardest two weeks since i started growing lol and then the hardest wait for dry ever. Smells so good i wanna eat it lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## rasclot (Mar 6, 2009)

how long have u been growin west?


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2009)

Ive been growing since december 2007. This is wots in my tent at the min lol,


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2009)

lookin great man, nice and frosty


----------



## rasclot (Mar 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> Ive been growing since december 2007. This is wots in my tent at the min lol,


 somethin cheesey is goin on in there not sure what tho


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2009)

from top left to right it is a psycosis 4 weeks in, jack flas#5 6 weeks, then ghs cheese. then its left to right again starting with super skunk 1 week in, exodus cheese8 weeks, then right to left again blue cheese 1 week a g bomb 1 week and another blue cheese 4 days in which i need to clone lol
i think thats the ten. oh the bb cheese 8 weeks lol.


----------



## Tatan (Mar 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> from top left to right it is a psycosis 4 weeks in, jack flas#5 6 weeks, then ghs cheese. then its left to right again starting with super skunk 1 week in, exodus cheese8 weeks, then right to left again blue cheese 1 week a g bomb 1 week and another blue cheese 4 days in which i need to clone lol
> i think thats the ten.


 
Great stuff Mr. West. Anyways... Yeah.. the wait is hard...But at least judging by all those plants in the tent it seems like you are going to be getting a lot of good stuff soon


----------



## genfranco (Mar 6, 2009)

mr west said:


>


looking freaking great man... I would love to see that closet of yours full of those man. Early topping 2-3 times is the key bro. Your a bad ass!


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> Exodus cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





genfranco said:


> looking freaking great man... I would love to see that closet of yours full of those man. Early topping 2-3 times is the key bro. Your a bad ass!


I wanna tent full of em too


----------



## Mammath (Mar 6, 2009)

Damn Westy, just when i think that cheese can't look any better, it does!
That's gonna be some potent shit. Well done.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2009)

cheers mammath mate, i hope so, and its only the start of my cheese run. Someppl have grown this cheese constantly for lots of years lol


----------



## eza82 (Mar 6, 2009)

jUST JOINED THE CLUB !!!

PICK N MIX SEEDS






*Blue Cheese ...FEMinised*
&





*Cheese - Feminised*

*YUMMY! - *


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 6, 2009)

ALL TOGETHER NOW

arent they purrdy ppl lol​_


























_










Exodus cheese.










Big Buddah cheese.










Green house seeds cheese.






_
....bump....

well done mr west 
_


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 7, 2009)

the cheesy girls are looking gud babe


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2009)

cheers jester I thought for a second we was gonna get all the pics from the grow lmao, that would be a multi page bump and a half lmao. Thanks lgp ur help is invaluable mwah.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 7, 2009)

YOUR PICTURES ARE INSPIRING, I LOVE THE LOOK AND COLOUR ! SO IM IN BECAUSE OF THESE PICTURES :






Exodus cheese.






THANX FOR SHAREING + REP FOR NICE PLANTS.....


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheers eza, good to see ya. eza good eza good hes eberneza good. Couldnt resist sorry.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 7, 2009)

i GOT BLUE CHEESE AND CHEESE ON THE WAY...... THANKS FOR THE DETAILED GROW TO FOLLOW, HELPED MAKE UP MY MIND ON WHICH WAY TO GO !
:}


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2009)

Did ya go for big buddah blue cheese? I Didnt fancy Barneys farm blue cheese cant remember why now lol. If i was gonna get cheese seeds id plump for ghs cheese cuz i like the smell better lol, sweeter and more cheesey than the big buddah cheese. Nither compares to the real deal tho lol .


----------



## eza82 (Mar 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> did ya go for big buddah blue cheese? I didnt fancy barneys farm blue cheese cant remember why now lol. If i was gonna get cheese seeds id plump for ghs cheese cuz i like the smell better lol, sweeter and more cheesey than the big buddah cheese. Nither compares to the real deal tho lol .


yer it was the big budah blue cheese and - green house cheese ! pick n mix SEEDS..


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice choice eza, which of ur sig links is ur current grow?


----------



## eza82 (Mar 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> Nice choice eza, which of ur sig links is ur current grow?


lol... HAVE NOT REALLY GOT A JOURNEL..BUT HERE IS THE LATEST










INDOOR LADIES...THIS WAS 7WKS... FAMILY STRAIN BEEN AROUND 10YRS.... WE CALL IT BLISS!

OUTDOORIES! (ALL FROM ABOUT 20 BAGSEED SPROUTS TOOK THE THREE BEST !)
mRS BIG - SHES NOW 7FT... THIS WAS TWO WEEKS AGO - SHE IS ALOT FATTER NOW...GIVE ME ANOTHER COUPLE OF WEEKS ILL POST AGIAN !





AND HER SISTERS !


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2009)

Very nice mate, lovin that bliss she looks the bomb.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 7, 2009)

REALLY GOOD SUPPOSE THATS WHY SHE HAS BEEN AROUND SO LONG !

mRS BIG WILL HAVE BASE BALL BAT SIZE BUDS !
aND THOSE BLISS IS ARE ABOUT TO COME OFF..... MY GUESS IS 35+GRM CROWN !


----------



## chinawas (Mar 7, 2009)

I was I could get my hands on a cheese strain here. Those buds look amazing.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> Smells cheesey welshy lol it was hard putting them back in the tent lol. Did u see i had to prop the e cheese up now cuz its gettin heavy. OH JOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


man does that look yummy or WHAT


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2009)

Im so chuffed with the cheese man, cant wait till my clones have took lol.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> im so chuffed with the cheese man, cant wait till my clones have took lol.


easy to clone ?C(DOSE IT TAKE QUICK )


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2009)

Id say fairly avarage really bout 10-14 days.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 7, 2009)

how long do you veg ??? And how big avarage ?? = what yeild (average)


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2009)

As this is the first time ive grown exodus cheese your guess is as good as mine mate. I kinda lose track of how old my clones are lol, I normaly wait till i can take a few clones of it and then put her in flower.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 7, 2009)

so she would be 2ft - 3ft ?? when turn ?? Im the same LOL I dont know how old any are... clones come outta clone box when roots show, they come outta veg when they are about 3ft ! And flower untill tric turn ! lol im a stoner bro.dont even know my phone numberlet alone the details of ALL of my ladies !........ lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2009)

I forgot to say i use these
http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_4138.html
so they keep em at bout 10" but they spread out nicely


----------



## eza82 (Mar 7, 2009)

I just use BONSI wire !
They look good though !


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> I forgot to say i use these
> http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_4138.html
> so they keep em at bout 10" but they spread out nicely


there cool

i just rub the stem , weight, tie them down or use wire as mentioned.
they are a cool idea.. im gonna try find some over here


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> there cool
> 
> i just rub the stem , weight, tie them down or use wire as mentioned.
> they are a cool idea.. im gonna try find some over here


they a lot less fucking about than bending and tieing in my opinion


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 8, 2009)

they look like it..... every now and then there someone born that makes a contribution to the stoned community bigger than theyd ever have believed lol


----------



## eza82 (Mar 8, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> they look like it..... every now and then there someone born that makes a contribution to the stoned community bigger than theyd ever have believed lol


 rofl........... i hope i can come up with an idealike that ....worth big $$


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 8, 2009)

eza82 said:


> rofl........... i hope i can come up with an idealike that ....worth big $$


It's so great to _see someone so supportive_ of _GH seeds_, I was skeptical at first with all the controversy over GH, but the AUH#1 I've been hearing great things about.

Holy shit was that like repetition or whatever it's called in English class.


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> Exodus cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump for the plants. CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!!!!!!!


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 8, 2009)

man,thats a great grow mr west...Werd!


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2009)

cheers mate, im gonna pull em out tomoz for a few close up pics.


----------



## Tatan (Mar 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheers mate, im gonna pull em out tomoz for a few close up pics.


 
Amazing buds Mr. West, Can´t wait for the new pics tomm


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2009)

Lookin great man, just came in to see if there were any new pics, how is the smell


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2009)

I did a smell test with my girlfriend today while i was checking the trichs. the bbc smells very skunky with a hint of cheese, the ghsc is a sweeter cheesy smell and the exodus uk cheese smell how it shouldpotant fuely citusy skunky, the most fantastic smell ever.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 8, 2009)

ummmm ya could describe exodus as one thing then DANK.... to me that sums it up lol...


..............................cough...cough....your a...cough.... lucky bastard westie...cough


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> I did a smell test with my girlfriend today while i was checking the trichs. the bbc smells very skunky with a hint of cheese, the ghsc is a sweeter cheesy smell and the exodus uk cheese smell how it shouldpotant fuely citusy skunky, the most fantastic smell ever.


 orgasm


----------



## FunkDrSpock (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Mr West bro, i use 1200w in cooltubes to pull that 866g's, it was my 1st coco grow and i was a right lazy fucker aswell, out on the piss and not watering for days so i reckon i could have easily smashed that if i had put the time in.

I didn't click on the link but i gather it was of the bendz, the only thing with them is when the stem grows the plastic cuts into the flesh of the stem, remove them soon after the bend has taken shape, i bought 2 packs and used them once but they're not for me, i prefer the tying down method.

It won't be long before you get bored of the cheese, i only smoke it now when im pissed or for my 1st joint of the day or she doesn't even touch the sides, i did smoke it solely for 2yrs though, if you see anything you fancy bro hit me up with a pm, im taking loads of Purple Kush and Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze cuts today.


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

thin i need more than anything is more room to veg. The word dank to me mean damp and mouldy so Id never discribe the smell of fresh spicy weed as dank sorry caves are dank in my eyes ears and nose lol. Cheers for the info funkdrspock, if urd not funked around getting pissed an that do u think u could of pulled a gramm per watt then? I havent noticed any cutting in from where ive used the bendz, not havin much veg room the plants dont veg for long after the bendz have been attached. I also got a psycosis cut on its 4th week in flower whioch is another cut handeld by the Exodus collective. Compleatly diffrent smell to the cheese but equaly as potant and strong smelling tho and easily as coverd in trichs as the e cheese.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 9, 2009)

for me danks that (GOOD) smell that ya just cant describe. the really nice aromatic one that pulls at the back of your nose....

i use it for faail of a better way to describe it


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

theres plenty many words to discribe weed, like the eskimos have loadsa words for snow lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

Ghsc close up.





bbc close up.










exodus cheese close ups.
and finaly the psycosis slightly out of focus(soz).


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 9, 2009)

The ghs looks ready sir.kiss-ass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2009)

i second that !


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

I checked all the trichs yesterday and not enough amber for my liking yet lol. I real;ly wish they were ready man lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Ghsc close up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the cheese.


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

Cheers WW mate most decent of ya to bump me cheese for me lol


----------



## Tatan (Mar 9, 2009)

Those buds are looking great Mr West !!!

Can´t wait to see those plants trimmed and ready ! 


PS. Have you taken any little sample to test the quality yet ?


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

yes I have i took a small exodus bud last week and ive taken a small bbc bud today and its on the back of might light as we speak.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 9, 2009)

One day mr west you will learn to let it dry and cure properly it makes a *big *differance.


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

I know but its a tester bud so i need to assess it quick to see if its right for a major chop.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> I know but its a tester bud so i need to assess it quick to see if its right for a major chop.


thats his story n hes sticking to it


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 9, 2009)

the cheeses are looking gud mr west. the origonal cheese i have to say smells the strongest


----------



## Mammath (Mar 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Ghsc close up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nasty, just plain nasty Mr West.


----------



## Young Macdonald (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey mr west, since you seem to be the cheese wiz, haha get it..anyway, wheres the best place to buy from online..bigbuddhaseeds.com seems a bit pricey and i dont believe nirvana carries it.. thanks


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2009)

well u could try www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk if price is an issue u can get single fem seeds here.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 9, 2009)

im with westie 
pick n mix seeds is the best, reliable, fast and ive been happy with every bean 
only seedbnk i deem worthy of my time anymore. they have got my order to me every time which is more thn i can say for some places its the only reason im so pro pick n mix these days. 

i feel theyve earnt my trust, my time and are worthy of my money

give em a shot ya wont be sorry,


----------



## eza82 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ive just ordered from these guys ! Confirmation and answers to questions came swift from dave - seems like good guy !
So they are due sometime in the next week or so......... will keep ya updated westy !


----------



## FunkDrSpock (Mar 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> thin i need more than anything is more room to veg. The word dank to me mean damp and mouldy so Id never discribe the smell of fresh spicy weed as dank sorry caves are dank in my eyes ears and nose lol. Cheers for the info funkdrspock, if urd not funked around getting pissed an that do u think u could of pulled a gramm per watt then? I havent noticed any cutting in from where ive used the bendz, not havin much veg room the plants dont veg for long after the bendz have been attached. I also got a psycosis cut on its 4th week in flower whioch is another cut handeld by the Exodus collective. Compleatly diffrent smell to the cheese but equaly as potant and strong smelling tho and easily as coverd in trichs as the e cheese.


Yeah there was some confusion whether my cut was a Psychosis or a Cheese, i was told it was cheese by the person who gifted it to me and called it cheese for 2yrs so to me its cheese, Jah smelt it and said it was cheese aswell so thats good enough for me.

I don't know if i would have pulled a gpw, would have been nice and i wasn't that far off so i may have done.

Im chopping a 16 plant cheese grow down on thursday, only half of it mine though but ill get some pics of my half but here's some pics of my cut.

The jars are 3ltr to give you some idea of the amount of bud there is.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 10, 2009)

FunkDrSpock said:


> Yeah there was some confusion whether my cut was a Psychosis or a Cheese, i was told it was cheese by the person who gifted it to me and called it cheese for 2yrs so to me its cheese, Jah smelt it and said it was cheese aswell so thats good enough for me.
> 
> I don't know if i would have pulled a gpw, would have been nice and i wasn't that far off so i may have done.
> 
> ...


Fuck me, I hav'nt seen that many strings since Pinocchio on Ice!

Nice grow FDS.


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks nice funkDocspock, I need to get my arse into gear and get some coco. Smoking a tester big buddah cheese bud but it dont taste like cheese much lol. Its nice an that but dunt taste much like cheese as I know it lol. Nice try but no cigar mr BB.


----------



## FunkDrSpock (Mar 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Fuck me, I hav'nt seen that many strings since Pinocchio on Ice!
> 
> Nice grow FDS.


Cheers bro, yeah that was a bit of a nightmare that grow, obviously once the string is up the plants can't go nowhere so if this makes any sense i hand water, but with a pump, lol.

Basically what i have to do is due to the size of the tent and me being a tree grower, when the plants are right at the back obviously i can't water them so i mix up all my nutes in buckets, place a small pump with a hose on it in the bucket and switch it on when the hose is over desired plant, i just then simply watch the water go down 2ltr as my buckets have litre markings onn the inside, simple is as simple does, lol.

Hey Mr West, i've not tried any other Cheese other than the UK version but i can imagine that taste and smell would be almost impossible to recreate with different strains, especially just by throwing a bit of Afghan into the mix, it was just a get rich quick scheme to him though and he succeeded but only due to the fact its a clone only strain and say if your in the U.S then what can ya do apart from buy the watered down version.


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

yeah its defo afgan dominant in taste. Even the ghs cheese my m8 grows tastes like cheese and works like uk cheese and is ready in 7 weeks. Hes been keeeping a cut of this all year. Im gonna get a cut of this I think lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 10, 2009)

make some seeds and send me some .....jokes BTW.....

so westie back on topic you say your cheese wasnt right... prolly just the speed dry right????


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

i took a smell tester off the uk cheese in the week and died it the same as this bud. Of couse if its left to dry properly itll taste better but the uk cheese i quick dried was such a diffrent taste. So I would imagine that if left to dry better it would taste more skunky rather than more cheesey.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 10, 2009)

guess thats prolly due too genetics ehy werent a lt of the cheeses made from a skunk cross????


----------



## Mammath (Mar 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> Looks nice funkDocspock, I need to get my arse into gear and get some coco. Smoking a tester big buddah cheese bud but it dont taste like cheese much lol. Its nice an that but dunt taste much like cheese as I know it lol. Nice try but no cigar mr BB.


As Jester said, speed dry will not give a true indication of taste, or quality.

Watch the coco Mr West. I'm a coco boy, an it takes some getting used to. 
For a simulated soil grow with coco I suggest a blend to begin with of coco-coir, coco-crutons, and perlite.
The coir by it'self holds onto too much moisture, and can fuck you up. 
It works well when combined with the crutons and perlite. 

The taste of your grow will definitely improve with coco.


----------



## amsterdamned (Mar 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> As Jester said, speed dry will not give a true indication of taste, or quality.
> 
> Watch the coco Mr West. I'm a coco boy, an it takes some getting used to.
> For a simulated soil grow with coco I suggest a blend to begin with of coco-coir, coco-crutons, and perlite.
> ...


i use coco as a medium in auto pots .. much better than soil imo


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

coco fiber rocks........ i use in combo with RW starter cubes!


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 10, 2009)

nah im a soil boy for me its so much easier especially startin indoor finishin out when i decide too  

but then again thats just me folks


----------



## amsterdamned (Mar 10, 2009)

eza82 said:


> coco fiber rocks........ i use in combo with RW starter cubes!



yup yup or root riots are a quality also instead of RW starters...

then into a small pot for a week to ten days before moving into the auto pots i use ..


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> Ghsc close up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


back to cheese please. Ill expllore coco on another thread. Yeah ive been meaning to look into it but im a stoner


----------



## amsterdamned (Mar 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> back to cheese please. Ill expllore coco on another thread. Yeah ive been meaning to look into it but im a stoner



getting there m8 nice 

gettig some blue cheese clones today all being well .. worth a try


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 10, 2009)

hehe this thread does go off topic a bit thats y i post less now lol...

its all the viewers westie we get edgy waitin for the updates (i blame you ....j.j.....)


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

Rofl! Sry westie !


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone in the mood for a toasted cheese sandwhich? Looking great my friend. It isn't fair that we can't get a cutting in the states but like they just said, what are you going to do?


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

its cool guys, no worries. Out of fairness i took a tester bud off the ghsc. So ill leave it on my monitor to dry this time lol. It smells more cheesey than the big buddah for sure.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 10, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Anyone in the mood for a toasted cheese sandwhich? Looking great my friend. It isn't fair that we can't get a cutting in the states but like they just said, what are you going to do?



I guess we are just gonna have to rub clone only strains from california in his face...LOL>... damn you Mr west.... !!! 

Im gonna have to get some family involved to get this strain? Fuck!


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 10, 2009)

yes mr west,just popped to the farm and caught your thread over there..Werd!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 10, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> yes mr west,just popped to the farm and caught your thread over there..Werd!


Imagine if someone cross strained GHSC & Big Buddha? 

Shit would be cheesy as hell.


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

be cheeseyer if u crossed ghs and exodus cheese


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> be cheeseyer if u crossed ghs and exodus cheese


If I did that, I would totally name my weed "Fart Exodus" or something along the lines of farts.


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

nah i like the smell of cheese, its nothing like actual cheesey farts its lush.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> nah i like the smell of cheese, its nothing like actual cheesey farts its lush.


Yea but who get's to name their weed "Chunky Blue Farts"? 

haha so good.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 10, 2009)

damn those look nice westy!! not long now for me n u i reckon i got bout a week n half wot about u? just updated not very good pics took them on my phone will rep ya if i canras


----------



## rasclot (Mar 10, 2009)

rasclot said:


> damn those look nice westy!! not long now for me n u i reckon i got bout a week n half wot about u? just updated not very good pics took them on my phone will rep ya if i canras


 cant rep ya yet never mind


----------



## FunkDrSpock (Mar 10, 2009)

UK Cheese is in the states fella's, been there for some time now, same as we got the sfv og kush, ecsd and purple kush and stuff like that, not hard to send them in the post m8.

I don't know what coco the person is using that said it holds too much moisture but all the coco i've ever used has better water and air retention than any other medium i've grown in, i can literlally pour litre's and litre's of water through it and it just passes through.


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

I have now taken a bud off of each and i think im gonna chop the green house seeds cheese tomorrow and maybe the big buddah one as well. Im gonna leave the uk cheese till next week.


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2009)

I found this on anothe r sites strain reviews. Thought it might be intresting, it seems fairly accurate.
Cheese
Contributed by: Texas Kid
Posted on: 12-06-2008
Rating: 4.5000/5.00 (based on 2 votes)
Number of Views: 141

Cheese is a selected Sensi Skunk 1988 vintage. Purchased from the breeders shop in Amsterdam, from the man. The seeds where sprouted and this pheno has been kept and passed around in the UK since then.

Its for sure a rare 'sport' of Sk1. Which has been reported way back in the past. It is prior to there being any remake of the Sk1 strain in Adam, these where from the original seed batch we think, as its unlike any Sk1 ive seen since, as all have a lot more Afghani in the high and mix.

It has a almost pure Sativa high, with little to no body, unless harvested amber. It has a Sat dom growth profile and traits and will grow into a large diamond shape with multiple branches if left to bush. She clones easily, is still very vigorous indeed, grows fast and will go tall. Stetch from clone at 6 inch is to about 4feet in flower. 8-10 week flower, with a very adaptable cutting time, want it pure up, can be taken at 55 days, want to have you head on the desk with a cerabal 'couchlock' take it beyond 63, it isnt a Indica couchlock though, you could get up if your brain still worked. rofl.

Its a extreme resin producing plant, as can be seen in the photo above. It will choke itself eventually i think. The nugs are incredibly dense, hard. Every little piece you pull from the bud will be coated in resin, no matter how deep in the bud you go. The high is long lasting, hard to build tolerance to.

The plant has been a keeper for all who have tried her. Very strong potency overall.

It got named the Cheese due to its really pungent smell, a real chemy pungent smell thats unlike the typical Sk1, not fruity at all. Pure fuel/chem smell...it smells like a drug. From miles, one ziplock bag is not even enough for a nug, you will smell it. Serious odor control needed in flower


----------



## Mammath (Mar 11, 2009)

All I see is plastic bags Eza...
Show the shit when it's budding, it will gain more interest.
No offence


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

NO WORRIES... FIRST BUY THROUGH INTERNET FROM OVERSEAS!! THOUGHT IT WOULD BE OF INTREST THAT i GOT THE CHEESE HERE !
PICK N MIX SEEDS....


----------



## Mammath (Mar 11, 2009)

eza82 said:


> NO WORRIES... FIRST BUY THROUGH INTERNET FROM OVERSEAS!! THOUGHT IT WOULD BE OF INTREST THAT i GOT THEM HERE !
> PICK N MIX SEEDS....


Fuck me 'Eza'. Your freakin me out. Where did your post go with those pics of your merch', that I gave reference to? 
How can you delete an entire post with pics? I must be baked 

Sorry Westy, it's not a 'jack' just really need answers.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

rofl!!!!! - IN RESPECT TO WESTIE I DELETED! SRY!


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh right, I see I go bed for a couple of hours and all hell breaks lose. Well ive taken the ghsc and bbc out my tent now and starting the manicure this morning.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

YEPPY time for some cheesy bud porn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


time for some =






Can you grab average yeild off each plant or ???


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 11, 2009)

its like i said westie

your popular now 
ppl are gonna chat while we wait for the guy with the cheesy grin to come on (thats you by the way lol) 

*cool harvesting *
guess i better get a plane ticket so we can toke up lol...


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

No pics till its dry now mate lol. If it ever gets dry properly lmao


----------



## eza82 (Mar 11, 2009)

dryed cured cheese...that what I wanted to see...for bag appeal!


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

all i gotta do is not touch it for a few days now, the absolute hardest thing to do wen u aint got nothing to smoke lmao.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> Oh right, I see I go bed for a couple of hours and all hell breaks lose. Well ive taken the ghsc and bbc out my tent now and starting the manicure this morning.


Yeah, it was a freaky time, you missed so much of your own thread. 

This manicuring your talking of should take about 5 mins tops.
I saw very little leaf left on those girls. They almost look pre-manicured, all bud.
Is that a style you got going there Mr West?


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

Nah thats just the way it happend. I did the bbc and ghsc quite quickly and am just rubbing of all the sticky into some rizla. Ive left a few popcorn buds on em cuz im thinkin bout planting them outside to reveg over the summer.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> Nah thats just the way it happend. I did the bbc and ghsc quite quickly and am just rubbing of all the sticky into some rizla. Ive left a few popcorn buds on em cuz im thinkin bout planting them outside to reveg over the summer.


Damn, now your making me jealous. Sticky cheese rizla, Mmmm.
Yeah, throw 'em out to reveg, great idea. 
Do you get more than 12hrs of daylight there though in the UK summer?


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Damn, now your making me jealous. Sticky cheese rizla, Mmmm.
> Yeah, throw 'em out to reveg, great idea.
> Do you get more than 12hrs of daylight there though in the UK summer?


yeah we have quite long days through the summer lol. Just ned to get past the spring equinox and we'll be laffin lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

Green House sseeds Cheese.





Big Buddah Cheese.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 11, 2009)

bet you cant wait


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

No i cant wait but ill have to or smoke wet weed lol. I need to score again to tide me over i recon lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 11, 2009)

make hash


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

with what, there was hardly any trim mate


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah i spose your right.... i was just trying to be nice 

hmmmm
if i had nothing i woulda bought an oz already  i feel your pain tho dude


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

be nice to find an oz to buy, my troubles would be over but the only stuff sbout is wet unfinished 6 week flowering no flush commercial shit and i wouldnt waste my money on it id rather stick needles in my eye lol. The uk has got a pot problem at the min has been shit for a good few years. Oh well never mind.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 11, 2009)

whaaat thaaaa fffuuuuuuuuuuuuuucck 

you guys have seedbanks ya would think yas had all tha kuta buds


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

Ha ha if u know someone whos growing and maybe get a bit off them but the street dealers aint gotr a fukin clue bout quality lol


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 11, 2009)

but not many people do have an idea about quality these days sadly


----------



## reloadagain (Mar 11, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> but not many people do have an idea about quality these days sadly



Cheese is great, Fuck you up. The name I don`t care for, but oh well. Lookin good bro.


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> Green House sseeds Cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not much but Ill be happy wen its dry lol.
Don gin ton recons theres easy an oz all together im sticking with half to 3 quarters lol


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey mr up mr west,nice man 
i got lucky the other day and managed to grab an oz of whitewidow for £150..the funny thing is the reason i chose whitewidow to grow was coz i hadn't had any in about 8 yrs haha


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 11, 2009)

dont worry mr west ill make sure u let it dry properly even if i have ta tie you 2 the bed lol


----------



## Tatan (Mar 11, 2009)

Yup, the wait sucks, but on the plus side Mr. West, you have some awesome looking buds that will be ready soon enough. Anyway is it such a crime to dry one of those buds quickly ?... To smoke some while the rest is being done properly.... hehehe


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

well thats what im doing tonight, Its my weed the main lot of buds are drying nice, wont be long till theyve had 24hrs lol.


----------



## Tatan (Mar 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> well thats what im doing tonight, Its my weed the main lot of buds are drying nice, wont be long till theyve had 24hrs lol.


 
Yup... and please let us know how the test bud smokes


----------



## genfranco (Mar 11, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> dont worry mr west ill make sure u let it dry properly even if i have ta tie you 2 the bed lol


oh?... lol... this is the same lady that lives with you right?... High heels girl?


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

lol, yup shes my lady


----------



## genfranco (Mar 11, 2009)

HAHAH>>> it always catches me off guard..LOL...


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

oh yeah forgot bout the smoke.the ghsc is much more cheesey than the bbc, they bothe get ya stoned but the ghsc tastes better. Also some of the popcorn on the bbc had seeds ive found bout 8 so far ffs lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2009)

genfranco said:


> HAHAH>>> it always catches me off guard..LOL...


did u forget, Im sure its come up b4 somewhere on the boards lol. Well thge smoke tonight got me laid so must be quite good lol. In fact it must be very good cuz she fucked off to bed soon after and gave me some peace lol. So double bubble lmao, only kidding sweet heart lol mwah!!. Im gonna join her now night night everyone in internet world


----------



## Tatan (Mar 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> did u forget, Im sure its come up b4 somewhere on the boards lol. Well thge smoke tonight got me laid so must be quite good lol. In fact it must be very good cuz she fucked off to bed soon after and gave me some peace lol. So double bubble lmao, only kidding sweet heart lol mwah!!. Im gonna join her now night night everyone in internet world


 
All well that ends well
Told you.. take out some and smoke... hehehe cant go wrong...


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 11, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> dont worry mr west ill make sure u let it dry properly even if i have ta tie you 2 the bed lol


awsome

you got a cool missus westie 










be careful tho dude

mwahahahahaha 

nah sorry about that culdnt help maself. least it might scare ya from breakin into it early....

peace​


----------



## Gilfman (Mar 12, 2009)

ah shit .. sorry i missed your harvest time and pics west .. been real busy lately.. but looks good so far


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 12, 2009)

Green House sseeds Cheese.





Big Buddah Cheese.


for anyone else just tuning in  this is westies cheese


----------



## eza82 (Mar 12, 2009)

...........


----------



## Mammath (Mar 12, 2009)

That's why I love this thread, because there are images here I cannot erase from my memory.
I want to remember the 'harvested colas of cheese', yet I'm struggling with the permanent impression that Jester left. 
Good on you Jester for backing that shit up with 'pic bump'.
I needed it.
LMFAO


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah i figured id try stay on topic for westie lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> Green House sseeds Cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shrikage has begun.


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> yeah i figured id try stay on topic for westie lol


thats a bloody first lmao. Good ol jester, cheers mate. Did i tell u i got bout 8 seeds from the afgan, I mean big buddah cheese. bloody femanised seeds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats a bloody first lmao. Good ol jester, cheers mate. Did i tell u i got bout 8 seeds from the afgan, I mean big buddah cheese. bloody femanised seeds.



yo westie thats a good thing man they should all pop girls man! just means you left em till the last minute to chop! do they look developed properly or all green n soft?

nice colas man


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 12, 2009)

8 is my favourite number i say grow em and see... you should get a few fems id say about 75% 

and the others will either be hermy or maybe one male will pop up.... anyhoo theyre definately female dominant so yeah better than starting with normal seeds i guess.. give em some tlc and they could all be fems  

dammit i got barneys farm when i wanted buddah and ya get em jumpin at ya that sux your lucky

is the glass half empty or half full think of it that way.... and yes i know no matter whether its half full or half empty it doesnt matter its still a jibb if ya paid for it lol,.. but true ya should be right westie... ya could just pop em and see maybe you will get a nice surprise... think about it the seeds will all have different traits by the sound of it perhaps... ya might get an awsome mother still who knows


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

they actualy look quite good, as good as seeds ive paid moeny for and good money for lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

Well its kinda bitter sweet cuz out of the seed cheese the big buddah tastes the least like cheese.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2009)

them beans look pretty fine to me westy! suck em n see, who knows


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

Well its free plants init lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 12, 2009)

theyre just a tiny under ripe but some should pop i reckon


----------



## BrummieFarmer (Mar 12, 2009)

I got a couple cheese en route myself. They are actually Hermie seeds from a stressed exodus clone! Gotta breed that out. Anyway, mine are taking ages to shake off seedling stage. Saying that, They' right next to my clones and I have a tendency to to go into auto-mist when spraying!! I only got a tiny bit of bio-bizz veg in there. But still. It's slowing em down. Note to other-self. Stop getting carried away when misting. Duly noted self............


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

lol brummi funny guy, yeah ive had to stop my self misting all the time lol


----------



## Tatan (Mar 12, 2009)

So Mr. West... How did you get those seeds ?

Did you have some male flowers that you didnt notice ?


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

must of done, I still aint found a male flower and belive me it wasnt intended. My advice is dunt get big buddah cheese unless u want seeds and an afgan type smoke.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> Green House sseeds Cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Where is the E cheese mate?


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

still in its pot ripening, i gave her 250ml of water today lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 12, 2009)

I hear you there mate you cant rush a good cheese!


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

well every day shes looking more ready, ill put some pics up of her tomoz at 9 weeks. I can't see her lasting much into next week tbh lmao


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> dont worry mr west ill make sure u let it dry properly even if i have ta tie you 2 the bed lol



Haha ur at work now and i can do wot i like hahahaha. Hmm is that another bit of quick dried weed in that joint? LOL I think it is.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> Haha ur at work now and i can do wot i like hahahaha. Hmm is that another bit of quick dried weed in that joint? LOL I think it is.


thats some funny shit... she better quit her job for YOUR sake...LOL


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

bless her, shes only just got this job lol so she better hang on to it. That last  of bbcheese i jus had has squifed my head very nicely, Hmm must do another one just in case it was a fluke muhahahahahaha!


----------



## rasclot (Mar 12, 2009)

hey westy how u dryin ur cheese i see u got them in cardboard box have u got filter in the room ur dryin them in? ras


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

no filter ras lol im enjoying the smell for once, gawd knows what its gonna be like with the real cheese lol next week ill tell ya hahaha.


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

Cheese is a selected Sensi Skunk 1988 vintage. Purchased from the breeders shop in Amsterdam, from the man. The seeds where sprouted and this pheno has been kept and passed around in the UK since then.

Its for sure a rare 'sport' of Sk1. Which has been reported way back in the past. It is prior to there being any remake of the Sk1 strain in Adam, these where from the original seed batch we think, as its unlike any Sk1 ive seen since, as all have a lot more Afghani in the high and mix.

It has a almost pure Sativa high, with little to no body, unless harvested amber. It has a Sat dom growth profile and traits and will grow into a large diamond shape with multiple branches if left to bush. She clones easily, is still very vigorous indeed, grows fast and will go tall. Stetch from clone at 6 inch is to about 4feet in flower. 8-10 week flower, with a very adaptable cutting time, want it pure up, can be taken at 55 days, want to have you head on the desk with a cerabal 'couchlock' take it beyond 63, it isnt a Indica couchlock though, you could get up if your brain still worked. rofl.

Its a extreme resin producing plant, as can be seen in the photo above. It will choke itself eventually i think. The nugs are incredibly dense, hard. Every little piece you pull from the bud will be coated in resin, no matter how deep in the bud you go. The high is long lasting, hard to build tolerance to.

The plant has been a keeper for all who have tried her. Very strong potency overall.

It got named the Cheese due to its really pungent smell, a real chemy pungent smell thats unlike the typical Sk1, not fruity at all. Pure fuel/chem smell...it smells like a drug. From miles, one ziplock bag is not even enough for a nug, you will smell it. Serious odor control needed in flower.




Then Big buddah crossed it with an afgan to chill out the smell and taste and give it a more indica stone imo


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 12, 2009)

Im still waiting for E cheese pic a new up to date one.


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

Patients young padawan, Ill do it in the mornings lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2009)

spell check!!!!!!!!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 12, 2009)

I will just dream about what she looks like untill then.


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2009)

Only the exodus cheese left, few choice buds shots for ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2009)

stick a fork in her i think she's done!!!


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah looking good man


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2009)

jus checkeed the trichs and saw a few clear ones lol so i keep waiting lol. Had my first smoke of the ghsc today and its much stronger and cheeseyer than the bbc, half a joint and my head was spangeled, gonnna bin up again to see wot the cielings like lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 13, 2009)

Looking good as always Mr West.... Do you harvest when you see no more clear or do you wait til you start to see some amber ones? I chopped 6 tops off 3 days ago because they stopped growing and all the small bud shade seaves were dieing and drying up. They had almost all cloudy but a few clear and no amber ones. Did I take them to soon? Sat will be their 9th week. I almost want to let them go another 4-5 days, what do you think?


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2009)

i try and wait till i see a few ambers b4 i chop if im in no hurry lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 13, 2009)

That's what i'm waiting for right now..... The bud on most of the plants have stalled out, I'm just waiting for the right day....


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2009)

its a wind up aint it lol


----------



## urbanfunk (Mar 13, 2009)

That cheese starting too look proper nice man.... im letting my go 10 weeks if they need it


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2009)

its a tough one lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2009)

Its not cheese related but i just got a joint of old school red seal sticky black hash and im gonna smoke it now lol. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 13, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> Its not cheese related but i just got a joint of old school red seal sticky black hash and im gonna smoke it now lol. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


I want weed.


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> Only the exodus cheese left, few choice buds shots for ya.


Page bump for the pix


----------



## rasclot (Mar 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> Page bump for the pix


 u must have a better camera than me coz i struggle to get decent close up pics or ur ganja is much better lol


----------



## Tatan (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice buds Mr. West... Congrats


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2009)

"want to have you head on the desk with a cerabal 'couchlock' take it beyond 63" Its 64 days today woot woot.
I have a canon 300d or rebel as they r known in the states. Was the best budget digi slr in its day and still holds its own but u can pik em up for under £150.00 now easily.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> "want to have you head on the desk with a cerabal 'couchlock' take it beyond 63" Its 64 days today woot woot.
> I have a canon 300d or rebel as they r known in the states. Was the best budget digi slr in its day and still holds its own but u can pik em up for under £150.00 now easily.


 kk so wen do ya reckon i should cut mine down?


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2009)

I like to cut mine when i see a few amount of amber trichs, have you got a scope ras? I just got totaly fucked up on my ghs cheese, took a whitey an everything, mentall laff lolol


----------



## boston george 54 (Mar 14, 2009)

really nice grow. keep them coming


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> I like to cut mine when i see a few amount of amber trichs, have you got a scope ras? I just got totaly fucked up on my ghs cheese, took a whitey an everything, mentall laff lolol


*ehy sorry to hear that hmmm well these are for you the first two kinda appeal to you but the rest are just ta make ya laugh and try take your mind of any whiteys.. 

sorry for going off topic but you left this one right open 


tripping out*
"kinda appeals to you westie"

[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OhoO6m4PYeU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OhoO6m4PYeU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]
*to high to drive*
"kinda appeals to you westie"
[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8OsGHUvmdPc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8OsGHUvmdPc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]

*free weed*
"just for a laugh"
[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ZONCg5P8Wk&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ZONCg5P8Wk&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]
*leggo *
"just for a laugh westie"​ [youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mMWSIpRx6cE&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mMWSIpRx6cE&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]

peace ​


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 14, 2009)

sorry westie it took me a while to get it done yas haver progressed quite a bit since i started it seems.. sorry about that


----------



## rasclot (Mar 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> I like to cut mine when i see a few amount of amber trichs, have you got a scope ras? I just got totaly fucked up on my ghs cheese, took a whitey an everything, mentall laff lolol


 nah no scope man do ya reckon i need 1? i was gonna chop them wen the pistils were 75% amber is that the right way to do it? ras


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2009)

No worries jester u crazy fool, this is a thread for all us tards to hang and talk bollox.


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2009)

rasclot said:


> nah no scope man do ya reckon i need 1? i was gonna chop them wen the pistils were 75% amber is that the right way to do it? ras


for the sake of twenty quid its worth getting a scope, hairs can be deceiving.

http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/420_Scope_60100x.cfm?iProductID=4953


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2009)

boston george 54 said:


> really nice grow. keep them coming


Cheers Boston, the idea is to keep putting them in and one day ill be pulling them out lmao, like a fiderlers elbow but in plant terms


----------



## mammal (Mar 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> I like to cut mine when i see a few amount of amber trichs, have you got a scope ras? I just got totaly fucked up on my ghs cheese, took a whitey an everything, mentall laff lolol


ahahah i totally whitey'd on my strawberry haze the first time i smoked it, totally wasnt prepaired for how strong it was


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2009)

lol I hadnt had my breakfast and we had 4 or 5 joints on the trot all packed, I love it, you know ya stoned wen u whitey


----------



## amsterdamned (Mar 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> I like to cut mine when i see a few amount of amber trichs, have you got a scope ras? I just got totaly fucked up on my ghs cheese, took a whitey an everything, mentall laff lolol



thats one of the best things about cheese .. no matter when yo go back to it it still rattles you every time..

happy dayz m8


----------



## genfranco (Mar 14, 2009)

Whatup Motherscratcher! 

Dude im flying high off some god bud  right now maaaan!!... LOL... 

Time to take pictures?

Bro im going to feed the ladies Gravity tonight... gotta raise the light 12".....

puff puff >>> pass Mofo


----------



## moneytree34 (Mar 14, 2009)

mmmmm cheeezzz


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 14, 2009)

mr west smells of cheese mmmmmmmmm love ya hunni


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2009)

luv ya too sweetness lol. mwah


----------



## Mammath (Mar 14, 2009)

C'mon you two, I'm trying to eat! lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 14, 2009)

sorry mammoth, just speading the love


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2009)

love the Cheese


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2009)

Mammath said:


> C'mon you two, I'm trying to eat! lol


I was thinkin the same thin i might get eaten lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> I was thinkin the same thin i might get eaten lol


oh watch it


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2009)

ull get a turn lgp dunt worrie lol.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 14, 2009)

OK I can definitely feel the muesli rising now.


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2009)

sorry man, its 10pm on a sat night here lol


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 14, 2009)

i dont pull whiteys but if i dont smoke for 16 hours or so then take up some good bud i get paranoid for about 10 minutes it sux ass lol.

im used to smoking like 4 to 6 grams a day so when i go without and then get some it rocks me for about ten mins... i like it cos it means the weed was decent but at the same time it sux and cant enjoy it at the beginning lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2009)

Im used to smokeing an 8th a day every day im no lightweight man I just hadnt had my breakfast and it was like 3 oclock lol, im a fucker for not eating lol. We were smoking joints with bout a gram in each lol propper loaded


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 15, 2009)

man,ive been smoking nearly 20yrs and i nearly threw a whitey on my way to work the other morning.As a rule i generally dont smoke it till i get home from work but i was up an hour earlier than usual and i had a shit joint of whitewidow left which i threw in a kingsize,i smoked it as i was driving in and i swear to god as soon as i got into work it hit me like a freight train haha.For 3hrs i didnt speak or look at anybody.Sometimes weed affects you differently is all im saying


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2009)

oh yeah it has many different factors to take into consideration. I like a fatty in the mornings with my first cup of tea, i cant eat till after 12 most days lol


----------



## phoenix58 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thought I'd drop in here MrWest for more cheesiness  Lovely budshots there. Sounds like you get through a fair bit of that cheese!!! ... its one of those strains that somehow you never build tolerance too. That said I'm only a half OZ per month lightweight nowdays but then it has been 30 years since I first discovered this wonderful herb of ours 

Keep it cheesy.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> oh yeah it has many different factors to take into consideration. I like a fatty in the mornings with my first cup of tea, i cant eat till after 12 most days lol


iM EXACTLY THE SAME.... BONG FOR BREAKY WITH A COFFEE..! Dont eat untill about 1 ish .... then dinner at 7... I only eat twice a day... Dont eat any shit like chocolate chips aND SHIT,, pretty health EXCEPT for the 4-5 grams a day i smoke through a bong !...

lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2009)

I had my first joint in June 1989 so i guess im nearly in the 20 years club loll


----------



## eza82 (Mar 15, 2009)

i just got the 16yr club! lol SHAMEFULL


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2009)

aww bless lol. Took me nearly 19 years to get my act together and start growing lmao.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 15, 2009)

iNDOOR - LAST YR
OUT DOOR - 10YRS EVERY SEASON...


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2009)

Im gonna try re-vegging my cheese somewhere outside soon. That will be my firsty out door guriilla thing lol


----------



## Tatan (Mar 15, 2009)

How much did your cheese harvest weigh Mr. West ?


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 15, 2009)

well i started smoking weed when i was 15-16 and i am mid 30's now,It's also taken me 20yrs to grow my own...Infact if i hadn't found this place by pure chance in january i probably still wouldn't be growing now 
Thank God for fate huh...


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2009)

Tatan said:


> How much did your cheese harvest weigh Mr. West ?


Grand total on the big buddah afgan cheese was 21.6 g, the ghscheese was 26.2g. The Original Exodus UK cheese is still alive and on her 65th day flowering


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 15, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> well i started smoking weed when i was 15-16 and i am mid 30's now,It's also taken me 20yrs to grow my own...Infact if i hadn't found this place by pure chance in january i probably still wouldn't be growing now
> Thank God for fate huh...


Wow... and you've already grown monsters in your avatar?


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> well i started smoking weed when i was 15-16 and i am mid 30's now,It's also taken me 20yrs to grow my own...Infact if i hadn't found this place by pure chance in january i probably still wouldn't be growing now
> Thank God for fate huh...



lolI had a 400w light set up given to me ten years ago and it was sittin in my shed for years and years, then my m8 started growin and it was " oh yeah i got a light" and ive never looked back since lmao


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 15, 2009)

lol,this is my first grow mate,ive had no help at all apart from the guys that post in my journal...they are not exactly monsters,but i do have a fantastic canopy over a metre square.And YES...this is my current grow in my avatar


----------



## stonerDJ (Mar 15, 2009)

hey ppl. just wondering? how can i tell if my clones are 100% the real exodus cheese? or if its just a fake? the guy i got them from tells me theyre from a 10yr old mother of the original cheese, but how can i tell for sure? pls help...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 15, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> lol,this is my first grow mate,ive had no help at all apart from the guys that post in my journal...they are not exactly monsters,but i do have a fantastic canopy over a metre square.And YES...this is my current grow in my avatar


yea dude that's QUITE successful for a first time grow.

ask most people on here (including me), my first grow was anything but successful and it didn't look anywhere as good as yours. good job man.


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2009)

my first grow got half a 9 bar from 4 plants lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2009)

my first grow has been the best so far i been chasing that lol


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 15, 2009)

tbh i dont mind what i yield....but an oz a plant would be lovely 

4 1/2 oz from 4 plants....WOOOOHOOOOO haha...i'd be well happy.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 15, 2009)

3-5 oz per plant......


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 15, 2009)

eza82 said:


> 3-5 oz per plant......


Well Done.....


----------



## Tatan (Mar 15, 2009)

Mr. West how much did you get off your cheese plants ? I know its not fully dried yet, but any aproximation...


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2009)

Tatan said:


> Mr. West how much did you get off your cheese plants ? I know its not fully dried yet, but any aproximation...






mr west said:


> Grand total on the big buddah afgan cheese was 21.6 g, the ghscheese was 26.2g. The Original Exodus UK cheese is still alive and on her 65th day flowering


this much


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 15, 2009)

whats the point of reading the last page or 2 of a thread huh?......how can you ask and informed question or give an informed answer....i dunno


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 15, 2009)

what i will ask though is this....is there any reason why your yield was lower this time round mr west? or is it strain related?


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2009)

they were the last refugees from my wardrobe. Things will be better now from now on.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 15, 2009)

well guess it was just me then


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 15, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> whats the point of reading the last page or 2 of a thread huh?......how can you ask and informed question or give an informed answer....i dunno


because it keeps those of us that are constantly tuned in happy 

also seems to me any questions asked mr west is happy to answer 
problem solvered


----------



## eza82 (Mar 15, 2009)

.........


----------



## amsterdamned (Mar 16, 2009)

eza82 said:


> .........



sup all good weekend?

of topic (cant be arsed making a new thread for something trivial) i had my 1st major lighting problem last night. went to turn my lights on at 9pm and... they had stayed on for the 12 they where supposed to be off (timer tripped out and didnt turn light off ffs)

my reaction is to give them 24 hours darkness to conteract the 24 hours light they just had. im at wek 6.5 of a 9 weeker

would anyone recommend anything different than that ??? (please dont say a new timer !!) 

thanks in advance


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2009)

alreet amsterdamned man yeah kanny weekend as usual drank too much lol as for your light problem id say just switch it without the 24 hours of dark if you give a days total dark it might think its ready to die and push its energy into seed probudction depending on the strain ie if it was a fem seed. so theyve had 24 hours light id just turn the light off for 12 and roll with the dark being the light time now if its only for a few more weeks. my 2p fella im sure these good fellas can probably advise more


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2009)

I shall add my tupence worth in now, Plants only take notice of the dark period so id not give it any more dark than 12 at a time, more light will make it grow more more dark will make it panic.

Envirolite Timer/Contactor - £14.95 : Abergreen, DIY Hydroponics Kits 
If there is any of these left id buy one mate best few quid u can spend on a thing lol.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 16, 2009)

It happened to me i think about two weeks ago, I put one of those [email protected]#kin PIN timers in ( i usually use digital) so didnt set right ! extra 6hrs of light !

No biggy, once !!!! ...I just flipped it back to usual cycle. they were/are fine !


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 16, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> because it keeps those of us that are constantly tuned in happy
> 
> also seems to me any questions asked mr west is happy to answer
> problem solvered


i hear that jester but i was replying to tatans post..if he had read the journal back a few pages he would have known what the yeild was.


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2009)

im gonna cut my exodus cheese tomoz at 67 days cus ive been pikin off leafs that look like they may go rotten so its time, checked the trichs and bout 25% treacle coloured so chop chop chop, choppity chop chop. Meet uncle chop chop


----------



## eza82 (Mar 16, 2009)

time to kill those suckers ...


















----- then




!!!


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 16, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> i hear that jester but i was replying to tatans post..if he had read the journal back a few pages he would have known what the yeild was.


sorry bro  guess i missed a page or post when catching up 


do i have to wear this????​


mr west said:


> im gonna cut my exodus cheese tomoz at 67 days cus ive been pikin off leafs that look like they may go rotten so its time, checked the trichs and bout 25% treacle coloured so chop chop chop, choppity chop chop. Meet uncle chop chop


then comes the smoke report right.. right


----------



## Tatan (Mar 16, 2009)

eza82 said:


> It happened to me i think about two weeks ago, I put one of those [email protected]#kin PIN timers in ( i usually use digital) so didnt set right ! extra 6hrs of light !
> 
> No biggy, once !!!! ...I just flipped it back to usual cycle. they were/are fine !


Happened to me as well 5 days ago, forgot to turn off the lights and they stayed on all night. Nothing happened... 


Good thing your are chopping the exodus ... want to see how it turns out


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2009)

cheese fucks you up


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2009)

it sent my girlfriend to bed at half nine tonight lmao. I dont know what im doing half the time lol.


----------



## amsterdamned (Mar 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheese fucks you up



yes it does  what till the fuckers cured ts simply the best echeese

ta for the in put on lights thing 

happy hanging m8


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2009)

lol illl be getting a sneaky smoke of it by the weekend, i cant wait lol, Next pics will be of cut buds lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 17, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> because it keeps those of us that are constantly tuned in happy
> 
> also seems to me any questions asked mr west is happy to answer
> problem solvered


exactly, completely agree. 

mr. west was kind enough to answer a bunch of my questions and then some.

 puff puff pass to you mate.



mr west said:


> im gonna cut my exodus cheese tomoz at 67 days cus ive been pikin off leafs that look like they may go rotten so its time, checked the trichs and bout 25% treacle coloured so chop chop chop, choppity chop chop. Meet uncle chop chop


WOOOOOOOOO SO EXCITED 

grats man this is the day, I've always wanted to puff on some cheese, heard it's bomb. any suggestions of strains for first timers?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 17, 2009)

toke toke toke.... cough cough.... toke toke toke toke.... cough.... and 
pass it back ​ ​ 
it aint cheese but shiva is good, 

i got barneys farm cheeese fems to try  cant wait till summer


----------



## Mammath (Mar 17, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> any suggestions of strains for first timers?


Bagseed mate. Surely you have some?
If your a first time grower, your going to need to fuck up a lot, it's how you learn to grow.
Grow something you don't care about and it will turn out good.
MJ doesn't like a lot of over caring.
Treat it like a weed, and it'll love ya for it.


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2009)

ok shes down and drying. Spoze u wanna pic dunt ya eh? ok


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 17, 2009)

awe man,why cant i have a cardboard tray full of cronic....looks nice westy,speaking of cheese im having bacon and melted cheese on toast for my breakfast...not that it matters haha


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 17, 2009)

i dry mine the same way. lookin for the original smoke report!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

look tasty westy, they look like they have a blue tinge to them, could be jjust me tho


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> awe man,why cant i have a cardboard tray full of cronic....looks nice westy,speaking of cheese im having bacon and melted cheese on toast for my breakfast...not that it matters haha


im having a cup of tea and a ghsc spliff for breakfast lol



smokinmayne said:


> i dry mine the same way. lookin for the original smoke report!


Dont worry I cant wait for the smoke report. The e cheese smells ten times stroger than the other two seed cheeses, I can smell it now and its in the other room ffs with door shut lol best get the insens out or something lmao


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2009)

They defo have some kind of tinge to them, id say its more purple than blue but i can look at em a bit mor propper lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello mr west





Hope your all well mate








mr west said:


> ok shes down and drying. Spoze u wanna pic dunt ya eh? ok


So thats where my clipper lighter went  its ok I dont want it back but I will take one of those buds.

Purple stems isnt that an E cheese trade mark.


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2009)

I belive it is that and the double serated edged leafs


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Hello mr west
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill send ya the lighter back mate lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 17, 2009)

Its ok iv got a Zippo now mate, much better than the old clipper.
I never noticed the leaf edges before.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 17, 2009)

dammit my screen broke i had borrowed a decent one but now i got an old school one. and its small.

right when the shit got interesting.. i cant see the pics on this backlit screen
as well as i could my lcd this is fucked.

oh well congrats westie

oh hows the jack flash doin????


----------



## eza82 (Mar 17, 2009)

My ladies got the chop tonight !!... And the CHEESE went in !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 17, 2009)

lol im waitin for the next right time before mine go in. theyll be outdoories


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> ok shes down and drying. Spoze u wanna pic dunt ya eh? ok



hello stranger 






looks very tasty mr west  

i suppose i better update my journal, my plant still lives! damn thing wont die 

did you spot the picture i slipped in


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> hello stranger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha good to see ya fyfe mate, i had a few quick dried echeese buds to day and fan-fucking-tastic is all i can say taste smell stone all top notch, propper twisted stoned lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Its ok iv got a Zippo now mate, much better than the old clipper.
> I never noticed the leaf edges before.


yeah not every leaf does it but u should see some on ya plant if u look for em.



Jester88 said:


> dammit my screen broke i had borrowed a decent one but now i got an old school one. and its small.
> 
> right when the shit got interesting.. i cant see the pics on this backlit screen
> as well as i could my lcd this is fucked.
> ...


shes doing ok, shes had her last feed, couple of weeks to go, Ill get some pics up maybe tomoz lol.


eza82 said:


> My ladies got the chop tonight !!... And the CHEESE went in !!!!!!!!


Good luck eza mate gotta keep it cheeseykiss-ass


----------



## rasclot (Mar 17, 2009)

]
Originally Posted by *mr west*  
_ok shes down and drying. Spoze u wanna pic dunt ya eh? ok




_

fair play westy nice lil harvest u got there its mine next probly thursday oh yeah u have a 400w hps light right? how much more is ur electricity bill coz i aint had mine yet


----------



## Tatan (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice harvest Mr. West... Can´t wait for the smoke report


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2009)

well i got 2 fans running 24/7 and a 250w veg on 18/6 and the 400w hps on 12/12. My elecs about £20.00 a week


----------



## Mammath (Mar 17, 2009)

mr west said:


>


*Nice little box of fruit there Westy. Well done. Enjoy*.


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2009)

cheesey hght to everyone lol, im smashed and have been for the last 3 days lmao. Cant wait for the echeese to dry man the qd bit was out of this world headbanging smoke lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 18, 2009)

i wants some  

my trimmed parts will be ready soon, so hopefully that will be nice. 

been living of some sticky black recently.. very nice stuff actually just silly price. as usual


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 18, 2009)

dont worry fyfe i want some too
​


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2009)

Lookin great West


----------



## amsterdamned (Mar 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> The e cheese smells ten times stroger than the other two seed cheeses, I can smell it now and its in the other room ffs with door shut lol


hehehe told you 



mr west said:


> They defo have some kind of tinge to them, id say its more purple than blue but i can look at em a bit mor proper lol.


purple stem and leaf edge correctamundo  plus the colour in tehh buds is because it went late then some would .. not me bythe way .. im a 9 /10 weeker er me  they look just right m8.. 





mr west said:


> cheesey hght to everyone lol, im smashed and have been for the last 3 days lmao. Cant wait for the echeese to dry man the qd bit was out of this world headbanging smoke lol.


really is a headtwister eh  the taste and smell to die for  double and tripple bag cured echeese and it still smells the place out!


right ..listen you aint gott much mate so make sure you dont smoke it all before its properly cured.. you have echeese.. quite simply the best MJ strain in the world. tuck it away for a few weeks .. please.. otherwise when it is cured properly and you only have 4 reefers left youll be cursing

get the poor imitations smoked first imo 

eitherway enjoy


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheesey hght to everyone lol, im smashed and have been for the last 3 days lmao. Cant wait for the echeese to dry man the qd bit was out of this world headbanging smoke lol.


dammmmmmmmmmmmn those buds look yummy as hell!

i wana be smashed


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2009)

I think I know what a cheese face is now lol. Im already vegging more clones up as we speak so the cheese will always be on the go, I know this aint gonna last me much past nest week so im enjoying it wile i got it lol more soon to come lol. I agree its the best smoke ive had ever. That taste that nose tingle(sneeze) it gives ya is unique and the stone turns ur head into a nik-nak.


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1hGAixvn9A
for jester


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

lol yeah i figured it was somethin like that (well i knew what was meant by what ya said... but dude that wasnt cool i want to try some now dammit.

but it went well with what i have to say....

anyways back on topic... well done you gave me the munchies dude lol.
just got the missus to go cook me a feed..... dont think shes too happy with you mr west lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2009)

sorry jesters misses. You aint had a wake and bake till uve had a cheesey wake and bake, mind bending


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

rub it in again lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2009)

So which cheese did u get in the end?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

i ordered big buddha blue cheese fems but got barneys farm fems..

kinda works cios i saved some coin.... kinda sux cos i wanted bbbc.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 19, 2009)

BOTH the CHEESE ARE ALIVE !!! BBBC and UK CHESSE just sprouted and going strong !!!! YEPPI!!!


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

eza82 said:


> BOTH the CHEESE ARE ALIVE !!! BBBC and* UK CHESSE* just sprouted and going strong !!!! YEPPI!!!


huh????

whered u get that


----------



## eza82 (Mar 19, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> huh????
> 
> whered u get that


 
Where have you been ???
It was in my last order !

AMS - aint mold system
lemon skunk
skunk #1
Blue Cheese BB
Cheese BB
blueberry


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

shit sorry i was on westies thread before and thinking bout his exodus cheese lol.

anyways shut up lol
im stoned bro cant remember everything


----------



## eza82 (Mar 19, 2009)

Rofl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2009)

jacked!!!!!!!


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2009)

i dunt care i got a good smoke lol, In my mind there is only one chees e and u cant get it in seed form, accept no substitues.


----------



## Tatan (Mar 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> i dunt care i got a good smoke lol, In my mind there is only one chees e and u cant get it in seed form, accept no substitues.


 

Ouch... that means the rest of us cant get cheese


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2009)

you can get a cheese cross and hopefully u can get a perticulaly cheesey pheno and keep it as a clone only strain or find someone who has a cut and can give u one. Id say u have the best chance of getting a cheesey pheno from ghs cheese. U could get oe from bb but i recon itd be lots of plants to et one and could take years lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2009)

That could be a good project for someone in the usa to find a good cheesy pheno and clone it and start a usa cheese cut.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

you could breed some fems then sell some. then ppl could get seeds


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2009)

i woul;dnt want the attention to be honest ill keep my shit for me an me friends, im not the only one in the world with a cut lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

your ther only person we know lol..


i was joking anyways bro. i wpuldnt do it either.. plus its a bit more fucking around if you were to do that on account youd have to breed fems as said before..


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2009)

I got my mate with it last night lmao, hes a hardend smoker for many years and he said it was like being on acid, its leathle lol.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine are on there way and coming on strong - Need batterys for camera will update ya westy on my baby chesse !


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2009)

I gotta do some chores for me mum but wen i get back ill post picis of my 4 baby cheese from home grown fantaseeds, they made it out the prop with minor burns lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2009)

lol @ minor burns, got yer savlon ready westy!


----------



## DWR (Mar 20, 2009)

nice harvest m8, bet u cant wait to smoke the others  

hihiiiiiiiii 

wich one was that ?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 20, 2009)

dont forget the herer 

peace out


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2009)

sorry guys ive been really slack aint i lol. Guess the reason is the exodus cheese lol there wont be any left to take pics of soon lol. Spoze im too much of a fuck head to do a good jurnal lol.


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 21, 2009)

your journals been cool,now show is the [email protected]@@@@g pics 


haha,i got a saturday morning stoner on.....been up since 7 and blazed 4 joints....My missus wants to go shopping but i'd rather eat my feet!
Guess im a casualty of shopping today,it gives me headaches i swear


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> your journals been cool,now show is the [email protected]@@@@g pics
> 
> 
> haha,i got a saturday morning stoner on.....been up since 7 and blazed 4 joints....My missus wants to go shopping but i'd rather eat my feet!
> Guess im a casualty of shopping today,it gives me headaches i swear



That made me laugh lol. I find the more stoned i am wen i go shopping the more i dont get affected by all the zombies and they just drift past ina fog of niceness. Yeah ill get the camera out now. Give me ten.


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2009)

Theres only a tiny bit of the bbc and id say its a nice smoke but not very cheesey atall.





The ghsc is quite a bit cheeseyer then the bbc but still not a patch on the real.





And finaly the exodus cheese which is the best smoke ive had in 20 years toking


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 21, 2009)

nice least you got the pics up there


----------



## Mammath (Mar 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> Theres only a tiny bit of the bbc and id say its a nice smoke but not very cheesey atall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Mr West.
The e-cheese does look a lot different from the others also.
Must be the extra cheese in it. lol
Enjoy mate


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2009)

I am enjoying, perhaps a bit too much lol, but hey ive had a shit winters yeild and this isnt much but its gonna get enjoyied


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 21, 2009)

man its all about the quality


----------



## Mammath (Mar 21, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> man its all about the quality


I agree. 
Leave the yielding to the commercial boys and the quality to the connoisseurs'.
Ideally it would be nice to have both, but if I had to choose, I'd take quality over quantity every time.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 21, 2009)

looks nice bruv bet it tastes better


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2009)

such a unique taste that fills your senses witha rich and pungent smell tatse stone. Words fail me, its like wen u take a toke every thing in ya head wakes up for a briefe second then a wave of light headedness followed by head couch lock so its hard to discribe what it tastes like other than really nice cuz wot ever adjectives u think of to discribe it goes out the window wen the stone hits lmao mental stuff


----------



## Tatan (Mar 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> such a unique taste that fills your senses witha rich and pungent smell tatse stone. Words fail me, its like wen u take a toke every thing in ya head wakes up for a briefe second then a wave of light headedness followed by head couch lock so its hard to discribe what it tastes like other than really nice cuz wot ever adjectives u think of to discribe it goes out the window wen the stone hits lmao mental stuff


 
Wow, that´s what I wanted to hear !


----------



## DWR (Mar 21, 2009)

damn westie, its amazing that your weed smells and taste so excellent with not allot of curing and drying at all... !!!!!!

Congrats man ! I wish i had that shit next to me


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2009)

Its been fucking up everyone who smokes it, i couldnt imagine it tasting better than it does as it is at the min, been bout 3 days curing in a glass jar, gonna keep a good sized nug as long as i can but i really dunt think it'll improve on such perfection. All this is just my opinion tho, simply beautifull trip.


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 21, 2009)

Dude,your making my mouth water......i want some CHEEEEEEEEEEEEZE!
Great journal and grow westy...i've enjoyed it


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> Dude,your making my mouth water......i want some CHEEEEEEEEEEEEZE!
> Great journal and grow westy...i've enjoyed it



Cheers War mate but it aint finished yet i got some babies.





They homegrown fantaseeds cheese this time and they reg seeds so im hoping to get a good male to cross with the exodus cheese.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheers War mate but it aint finished yet i got some babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 u got it all goin on there westy wish i had a veg room im sortin 1 out for my next grow gonna be orderin sum seeds soon cant make my mind up will definitly get a cheese in there tho check my harvest update how much do ya reckon il get?ras


----------



## Tatan (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome Mr. West !
I´m looking forward to seeing the new babies grow


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 21, 2009)

me toooooooooooo


----------



## Mammath (Mar 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> They're homegrown fantaseeds cheese this time and they reg seeds so im hoping to get a good male to cross with the exodus cheese.


Now that's a damn good idea Westy. 

I hope the HF cheese is cheesey enough to do the exodus justice.
Hopefully they're cheesier than the Big Buddha because you only really have those 2 choices of brands to get a good cheese male.
You could even try forcing one of the females to produce some male flowers and make yourself some fem' seeds?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 21, 2009)

heres a link 
breeding seeds


----------



## Mammath (Mar 21, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> heres a link
> breeding seeds


Damn Jester, hell of a link mate. Excellent 'write up'.
When I get the chance to set myself aside a few months I'm gonna read all of that. lol
Ive said it before, and I'll say it again:"Your a real contributor to RIU"


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 21, 2009)

Damn I get busy for a few days and had to read 6 pages just to catch up.... Looks great my friend. I took the tops of my plants last week as all the trich's seemed cloudy but no amber. The bottems are still growing strong. Good luck on your breeding program. I hope you plan on starting a new journal for it.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 22, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Damn Jester, hell of a link mate. Excellent 'write up'.
> When I get the chance to set myself aside a few months I'm gonna read all of that. lol
> Ive said it before, and I'll say it again:"Your a real contributor to RIU"



thanks man 
but appart from the jesters note the rest was copied so i cant really take credit for nothin but that and the time to compile the info. reading thrue it should get the ideas into your head tho. although some say the same shit i reckon together its more easily understood.. theyre worded differently and what not. but thanks dude.. 

you my friend get a rep tho.. cos riu needs more ppl like you.. the thanks and complimants make it seem worth it somewhat and not like ya just wasting your time.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Mar 22, 2009)

sup west
long time no talk man


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2009)

All gooood Jason mate glad to see you about man


----------



## crippledguy (Mar 22, 2009)

yo yo Mr. west.

how's your soul and surrounding treatin you?


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> yo yo Mr. west.
> 
> how's your soul and surrounding treatin you?



Really well at the min, bounced back from health set back as welas can be expected and the weeds banging. As per usual theres not enough of it but im pleased with how things are growing and going. Spring has defo sprung, long live the sun hehehe!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Good to see ya cpg, hows u n urs keeping?


----------



## Gilfman (Mar 22, 2009)

which page are some pics located? ive been gone for a while but im back now


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> Theres only a tiny bit of the bbc and id say its a nice smoke but not very cheesey atall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pic bump lol for ya


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 22, 2009)

hahaha...Werd!


----------



## sparat1k (Mar 22, 2009)

how the hell are we supposed to get the exodus cut


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

we cant
i feel upset but i guess il get over it lol. 

y hasnt anyone made seeds yet i would have busted out some fems 

actually westie come to think of it you prolly could have tho some mighta hermied most woulda been chicks ya just had ta get a few bannana sacks from the overripe bits


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

i wasnt sayin that for ya to sell them either it was for yaself..

you should bud one exodus clone early then bud the second one once youve inducedthe banana sacks westy.. then YOU will have the strain forever and something tobrag about.. i know just havig the clones is enough joy for most but i think i woulda got greedy lol


----------



## Mammath (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm sure the bugga's already thinking about it Jest'. Possibly already doin it. 
Fuck me, if I found some smoke that did it all for me, and it had a geographical 'unicorn like' status, I fucking would!
But 'sure as shit' I'd be wise enough not to tell everyone about it...

Remember the 'poms' have to look out for the 'e-cheese police', they're nasty bastards. lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2009)

But the plant wont be the same if its self pollenated. thats like breeding with a family member. Itll cause problems, u have seen the state of the royal family aint ya???? In breeding isnt an option. I watched the darwin experiments the other day and self pollentated plants are like retards compared to cross pollenated. On my 1st grow i tried to do something similer with a white widow, i got self seedds from that and planted one and it was s dwarf plant, perfect in every way sept it was tiny and was a waste of 12 weeks or so growing. Ill see if i can find a pic of it to show u. brb


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

ask fdd2blk what he would do..... he knows his shit and i think he does more breeding than i have 4 sure. ive basically just done cross's with a little stabilizing. so he may be your best bet.

i got a way but it would take too long some crossing some back crossing eventually youll get two similar plants that are like the uk one 

i dunno im too stoned for this shit atm lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 23, 2009)

Its the super mind bending high you dont want to loose!


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Its the super mind bending high you dont want to loose!


you said it mate, wouldnt wanna water it down atall if possible


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

that super mind bending high sux sometimes tho.

normally happens worst at the worst times.. ie an importat day at work lol
plus i sometimes get paranoid lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2009)

Ive not got para on it atall just a really euphoric head stone lol


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

cool but your probaly lucky and sont get paranoid sometimes.. or do ya???

i geet it pretty bad at times lol. 

i like the sound of that stoned i wander how my barneys farm will go..


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 23, 2009)

The only time I get paranoid is when the cops are in the street, especially if the dog is with them, sniff sniff wooff wooff and your busted.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

lol thats the kinda thing that would happen to me i got the shittiest luck


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2009)

some pot is worse than other for the fear and dif ppl have diffrent tollerences


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> But the plant wont be the same if its self pollenated. thats like breeding with a family member. Itll cause problems, u have seen the state of the royal family aint ya???? In breeding isnt an option. I watched the darwin experiments the other day and self pollentated plants are like retards compared to cross pollenated. On my 1st grow i tried to do something similer with a white widow, i got self seedds from that and planted one and it was s dwarf plant, perfect in every way sept it was tiny and was a waste of 12 weeks or so growing. Ill see if i can find a pic of it to show u. brb


As I understand it through reading most of the facts that Jester compiled in his thread, You will get several variations from the mix of genetics but some will be exactaly the same. The ones that are the same can be back crossed to the mother by stressing the new generation to produce pollen again and use that to back to the mom again. Then repeat til you have bred out all the unwanted traits. It said it would be time consuming but can be done....



Jester88 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ask fdd2blk what he would do..... he knows his shit and i think he does more breeding than i have 4 sure. ive basically just done cross's with a little stabilizing. so he may be your best bet.
> 
> ...


FDD doesn't mess with fem seeds and will tell you that if you ask. He has a breeding program that he made a thread on that tells how to make seeds. In that thread several people asked him about fem seeds and he goes off about how he doesn't mess with them and doesn't have knowledge on the subject.....


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

true.... hmmm 

never knew that (about fdd2blk that is).... but i wasnt talking fems. i was talking about crossing it with something really cheezy and getting the genes as lose to the exodus as possible 

sorry westy... sorry fdd

i withdraw my comment

edit...
lol thats what you said. fuck im stoned...it would be easier and faster with regulars tho 

i withdraw this post lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 23, 2009)

Chop chop.... Harvest pic's of the first batch.... Check it.....


----------



## Tatan (Mar 24, 2009)

Mr. West, I´d like to ask you for some advice.
After reading your theads , ive decided to place my order of seeds for my next grow. I´m in the US but i found a place where I can get a GH seeds indica fem mix that has a GH cheese seed , and also im ordering a fem big budha cheese and also a barneys blue cheese. I was reading in you thread that you werent too impressed with the budha cheese, and its lack of true cheese smell, but at the same time, for now I´m leaning to go your route and try them all. 

After your experience, do you have any suggestions ? like concentrate on a particular strain of cheese or just go for them all?

Edit: the place I looked at didnt have Exodus cheese, or else I would have included it


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 24, 2009)

You cant buy seeds for Exodus cheese yet, its a uk clone only.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2009)

EXODUS...... movement of jah people


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> it aint finished yet i got some babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pic bump and also to say ill be taking pics of these babbys soon lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 25, 2009)

Are you going to start a new thread for that grow? If so post the link.....


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2009)

i think as its cheesey ill keep it here, I like a long thread lmao.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 25, 2009)

looking good man


----------



## cheetah2007 (Mar 25, 2009)

nice lil ladies u got there westie  boooyaka!


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 25, 2009)

DING DING!....Round 2.....Good luck westy


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> nice lil ladies u got there westie  boooyaka!


Hello mate, hows things???


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> DING DING!....Round 2.....Good luck westy



cheers dude this will be intresting lol. Pics tomoz or friday promis lol.


----------



## Tatan (Mar 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheers dude this will be intresting lol. Pics tomoz or friday promis lol.


 
Nice, a new begining ! hehehe


----------



## Gilfman (Mar 25, 2009)

hey westy .. what did you end up harvesting ? and any news on the AI? (ive been gone awhile and need updates man) haha


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2009)

Gilfman said:


> hey westy .. what did you end up harvesting ? and any news on the AI? (ive been gone awhile and need updates man) haha



Er everythings smoked an im on pollum at min lol. The ai gave me bout a quart of very sticky sall weird freaky buds but the taste and stone was acceptable jus not enough lol. The cheeses gave me approx 23grams a piece, they were the last refugees from my wardobe. Obviously i aint got nothing dialed in yet lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 26, 2009)

You know the next cheese grow you do we expect a 2 oz harvest per plant dry.
Puff puff pass street weed.


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2009)

thats good ill do my best but cant promis anything lol. Only plant ive grown that gave me over 2 oz was bublelicious from nervana.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 26, 2009)

wish i had sum more babies to grow cant do nothin coz im goin away for 2 weeks in bout a weeks time but will be orderin sum seeds on the weekend for wen i get back keep up the good work bruvras


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2009)

Here they are today at 4 weeks old tomoz, they have grown loads in the last few days but seem small. They all have the odd double serated leafe edges which kinda makes me think they got alot of cheese in em which might explain the slower growth than i was expecting.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> Here they are today at 4 weeks old tomoz, they have grown loads in the last few days but seem small. *They all have the odd double serated leaf edges which kinda makes me think they got alot of cheese in em which might explain the slower growth than i was expecting.*


That's a good sign 

Are you topping any of these Westy?


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 26, 2009)

Good breeding if you cop a male mate!!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2009)

well theres 2 taller ones and 2 shorter ones and yes I was thinkin of topping them or fimming them, thay at the right hight i think and it will slow down their vertical growth a bit aswell which will help the veg room situ. I also put 2 morning glory plants in my tent today. Ill take the seedlings out tomoz and shoot their profiles for ya.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 26, 2009)

just keep an eye on preflowers westie.. may help you get an idea of what your gonna have to do.. 

there looking pretty decent by the way dudfe keep up the good work......... Again lol

peace out 
j88


----------



## Mammath (Mar 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> well theres 2 taller ones and 2 shorter ones and yes I was thinkin of topping them or fimming them, thay at the right hight i think and it will slow down their vertical growth a bit aswell which will help the veg room situ. I also put 2 morning glory plants in my tent today. Ill take the seedlings out tomoz and shoot their profiles for ya.


Yeah, there just right for topping if your going to do it.

Mmmm, Barneys Morning Glory, I'm lookin forward to seeing some of that.
They get some tasty looking bud formations in flower from the pics I've seen.


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2009)

The only prob with barneys farm plants ive grown b4 is they tend to give u seeds wen ya dunt want em. Thats how i got these 2 seeds, off my m8 who bought 1 single from piknmix last year and got a shed loada seeds but it was a nice shmoke.


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2009)

Cant be arsed to rezize and add em to my gallery so ill jus attatch em lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 27, 2009)

I will do it.













There and there not in my gallery.


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2009)

nice one ww mate, I was ina bit of a hurry this morning.


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 27, 2009)

do you just use photobucket to put bigger pics up? Is it quicker than attaching them?
Btw looking great mr west, nice stocky youngsters you got goin there!


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2009)

thaks dodge mate. If u upload em into ur own album in ya riu profile it gives u 2 codes u can use for attatching pictures in ur post.


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I will do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pic bump thanks once again welshy mate ur a starrr


----------



## Mammath (Mar 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> The only prob with barneys farm plants ive grown b4 is they tend to give u seeds wen ya dunt want em. Thats how i got these 2 seeds, off my m8 who bought 1 single from piknmix last year and got a shed loada seeds but it was a nice shmoke.


So your saying it 'hermied' out on him?

That's the main draw back with fem' seeds that there is that percentage that will hermie. If your growing seeds from a hermie, what are the chances your plants will be hermies?

I have a shit load of Barney strains in my collection for future grows eg. G13 Haze, LSD, Sweet Tooth, Red Dragon, Blue Cheese. I have a Violator Kush going at the moment which will be in my next grow so I hope I'm not going to get to many hermies, we'll see.


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll be germing my 20 BB cheeses tonight or tomorrow, wish i could get me some of those exodus clones though. I read that the smell and taste is very much like TCP on the exodus, is that what yours smelt like?


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2009)

It got named the Cheese due to its really pungent smell, a real chemy pungent smell thats unlike the typical Sk1, not fruity at all. Pure fuel/chem smell...it smells like a drug. From miles, one ziplock bag is not even enough for a nug, you will smell it. Serious odor control needed in flower. DOnt smell like TCP but its smells toxic lol.


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 27, 2009)

lol toxic!! I only wish i knew the right people...


----------



## Tatan (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats the good thing about the UK .. you can get clones of the original cheese


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 27, 2009)

I know, and i live in the UK but i don't know anybody else who grows let alone who has exodus clones.


----------



## mr west (Mar 28, 2009)

That cheeses fairy is gonna be busy this year i guess lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 28, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I will do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another pic bump lol, soz

I like the plant on the far left of the seedlings, loadsa nodes, Im hoping its a boy. I feel funny hoping for a boy lol, guess thats the pimping game


----------



## Mammath (Mar 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> another pic bump lol, soz
> 
> I like the plant on the far left of the seedlings, loadsa nodes, Im hoping its a boy. I feel funny hoping for a boy lol, guess thats the pimping game


I know what your talking about. I just received an order of some regular seeds, I'll be trying to grow a good male from them. It's weird, because it's the opposite to what we usually want, but not if your a pimp.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm waiting on 4 but I took all the others down..... Pics

Re-cap for us again. You have what going? and how many clones of the cheese did you take before you flowered?


----------



## mr west (Mar 29, 2009)

I got 3 clones in vaeg of the exodus cheese at the min, a couple of psychosis clones a chiesel and the 4 home grown fanta seeds reg cheese


----------



## Mammath (Mar 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> I got 3 clones in vaeg of the exodus cheese at the min, a couple of psychosis clones a chiesel and the 4 home grown fanta seeds reg cheese


_...and a partridge in a pear treeeeeee!

Sorry, couldn't resist...  puff puff.
_


----------



## mr west (Mar 29, 2009)

fourrrrrr cheeesey grins, three psychosisters 2 exo dus and stoned mr west in a swivel chair


----------



## Mammath (Mar 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> fourrrrrr cheeesey grins, three psychosisters 2 exo dus and stoned mr west in a swivel chair


*LMFAO..*.


----------



## mr west (Mar 29, 2009)

So whats everyone got planned for their christmas crop this year lmao?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 29, 2009)

i plan to not have any ready... im restricted to outdoors but i wont be getting fucked over like i did this time.. my plant was put into basically shade all day from the time it started to flower  not happy jan.. so really no matter what i do it will be a better job than this time around... but i got pretty fucked round being raided and all..

westy a swivel chair that sux... i sit in a couch lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 29, 2009)

Its all good if i sat on me sofa id fall asleep lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 29, 2009)

For those who was wondering about the Exodus crew
http://www.myspace.com/exodussouljahs


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 29, 2009)

looks like the cheese is going on tour =)


----------



## ldnsharkkid (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Mr West its been a coupla months but all is good in the UK, just thought id let you know ive got my journal up and going with some new equipment and i know you ue budbox's aswell so you may be interested, anyways i can see youve still got all your growin under control, ive been keeping an eye silently for a couple of months lol..................


----------



## chinawas (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey West, they are looking great. How long do you plan on vegging for? My biggest is now 4 weeks and doesnt compare to yours at all.


----------



## mr west (Mar 30, 2009)

Well i havent got the room to pot them on fopr a while so they gonna veg till there is room in the tent for em. They gonna get a bit pot bound but i will pot them on b4 i flower them.


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2009)

I topped them all the other day and as I thought its slowed growth and I'm still waiting for new growth.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 1, 2009)

Topping always freaks them out a bit for a week or so but I personally wouldn't have it any other way indoors.
It definitely slows them down but so beneficial in the long run.
Why settle for 1 main cola when you can have many. 
What node did you top them at?


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2009)

Node 6 on the 1 i jus looked at lol, I normaly do it earlier than that at perhaps 4th node.


----------



## growforgood904 (Apr 1, 2009)

***Check out my new thread!! need input!!! you choose my next seed order!!***


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey up westy
I'm gunna have a go at doing Uncle bens way my next grow....I'm gunna take it off at the second node!
Dude,have you smoked any of the pychosis yet and if so what was it like?


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2009)

i have a small bud of it quick drying at the min lol. I got 1 bud of psychosis and one bud of cheese off the revegging cheese in my bathroom.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> Node 6 on the 1 i jus looked at lol, I normaly do it earlier than that at perhaps 4th node.


Shit, 6 nodes and growth to top, at 4 weeks old, is some fast growing shit Westy.
Hopefully all those bottom nodes will start shooting out before the tops start growing again so you get yourself some multi-cola monsters.


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2009)

me too, hopfully I fimmed em. ! of the bigger ones has started branch growth much more than the other 3, well see. I didnt think they was that tall so thought they was slow but the node may suggest more growth.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2009)

Alreet westy man, mine are doing similar antics i topped em early to increase side shoot growth and now they're overtaking the main stem?!!!? guess its a good thing or should i be topping the side shoots too?

as for fimming vs topping ive never managed to do FIM it always ends up just 2 buds lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh Ive had a touch more luck with fimming. I can normaly get at least 3-5 tops about the same hight, we shall see tomoz wen i update with pics lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2009)

im hoping ill have better luck myself this run through but at the mo im just hoping for more than 50/50 girls


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 2, 2009)

just me and you muthafucker, ill put trademarks round your eyes....

LOL...+rep


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 2, 2009)

howdy good ole lad MR west..


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes the chatter does drift off a bit on this thread, its cuz i got no porn to show u lol yet lol
Heres an exodus cheese 4 weeks in 12


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 2, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> Hey up westy
> I'm gunna have a go at doing Uncle bens way my next grow....I'm gunna take it off at the second node!
> Dude,have you smoked any of the pychosis yet and if so what was it like?


LOL I actually did Uncle Ben's way without even trying!

Here's what I did krimez, you should try it too!

1) Get a stupid friend
2) have him try and help
3) make sure he drops a shelf on your plants
4) break off the snapped part of your plant

WAH LAH! 

*mr. west:* mmmm I'm looking forward to this  your last cheese grow was fantastic looking.

did you put it on some crackers and mow away?


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> Yes the chatter does drift off a bit on this thread, its cuz i got no porn to show u lol yet lol
> Heres an exodus cheese 4 weeks in 12


pic bump for the page>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Mammath (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice Westy.
I think this is the first plant I've seen of yours in flower with leaves still on it. 
Looks like your running her pretty hot nute wise. 
Look forward to watching this girl progress, she looks crazy.


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2009)

I kinda fuked up with this one lol i added bat gauano to the compost mix and i recon a bit too much in the compost i aint fed it yet lol.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> I kinda fuked up with this one lol i added bat gauano to the compost mix and i recon a bit too much in the compost i aint fed it yet lol.


...and she don't look hungry...lol
She's doesn't look to bad, just a little stressed. She has leaves still 
The bat pooh is some good shit ha!. Lots of goodies in there for bloom and veg.
I grew in soil for many years before switching to hydro and now coco-hydro.
It's so easy to over do the mix in potted soil, especially when using compost.
Sometimes you get it perfect, sometimes it ends up a little hot.
She's only 4 weeks in, she'll end up as good as the rest.


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2009)

well its an experiment as im only in my 2nd year growing anything lmao. I dont think ill do it again or maybe 1/4 strength


----------



## Mammath (Apr 3, 2009)

That's the good thing about growing, we all never stop learning and experimenting.
That's the damn fun of it.


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2009)

its strange cuz she didnt strech as much is i thought she might lol hardly streched atall, go figure?????


----------



## Mammath (Apr 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> its strange cuz she didnt strech as much is i thought she might lol hardly streched atall, go figure?????


If she's been running a but hot it will stunt her some what.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> If she's been running a but hot it will stunt her some what.


 
Its still a nice plant though... hope her buds get really big ... 

I really like those things you use to bend the stems... but do they cut into the plant ?


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 3, 2009)

Heres an exodus cheese 4 weeks in 12







She will do fine mate.


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2009)

Tatan said:


> Its still a nice plant though... hope her buds get really big ...
> 
> I really like those things you use to bend the stems... but do they cut into the plant ?


nah i havent found they cut into the plants that much.


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2009)

Five weeks old on friday, the fimming has worked i think, we'll see soon enough lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 5, 2009)

Lookin great West +REP


----------



## Gilfman (Apr 5, 2009)

pretty little girls there westy


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 5, 2009)

Ahhhh..Second generation coming through...looking good westy


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2009)

well hopefully theres gona be at least one male there, any guesses which?


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 5, 2009)

Plant 1!!!!!


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 5, 2009)

great looking toddlers west!

healthy!


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2009)

I checked underneath the pots to see if the roots are showing at the holes today but i cant see any roots yet lol


----------



## Mammath (Apr 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> Five weeks old on friday, the fimming has worked i think, we'll see soon enough lol.


_I agree with warkrimez that the male is probably #1 or 2, but I hope it's #4 for ya Westy.
The internode distance on that one looks very nice indeed. That one would make an excellent breeder 
_



mr west said:


> I checked underneath the pots to see if the roots are showing at the holes today but i cant see any roots yet lol


_That's probably because they are running around horizontal in circles _


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 5, 2009)

You can give them an 8hr dark period I find some plants pre flower, but this is after being on 24.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2009)

great looking babies westy n loving the new avi pic too ! nice


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2009)

im gonna have to post so i can see my avypic now lmao


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 6, 2009)

hey westy, how you doing man?


----------



## growforgood904 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Mr. West. u have any tips on fimming. i dont know when to and where to.


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2009)

growforgood904 said:


> Hey Mr. West. u have any tips on fimming. i dont know when to and where to.


If u click HERE you will see


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> hey westy, how you doing man?


Hey cpg, Imm doing very stoned thanks lol. Just blazzed a few psycosis spliffs and a couple of pollum joints tooo my head is spangled. Lovely buzzzz
How bout yaself, hows things?


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> Hey cpg, Imm doing very stoned thanks lol. Just blazzed a few psycosis spliffs and a couple of pollum joints tooo my head is spangled. Lovely buzzzz
> How bout yaself, hows things?


 

cheers mate! checl up the inhaling my friend!


well my life is coming around shortly, as i cant really complain right now other than strainging some lower back muscles the other day. but shit who doesnt have lower back problems.


but as well as you i also have a rather strong buzz gonig, with a chronic body buzz due to the couple hydrocodones i ate too!!

but im keepin it green and thinking about you weeekly!! hha


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2009)

hope the buzz last a long time mate


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 6, 2009)

man your avatar is looking yummy west 

what is it of?


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2009)

ah thats a Psychosis bud. I got bout a gram of the dried cured stuff left and its as yummy as it looks and full on head banging stone to boot lol. I think its a uk cheese cross super skunk, clone only like the cheese. I really cant wait for some more to be ready, happy dayts to come lol>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Apr 6, 2009)

Are there medi groups where your from westie? How is it you lucked out enough to find the rare clone only lines? I know no one in the area I'm from that could even find any clone onlys from Cali. I'm saving some money for the next winter garden. I will be getting Nevil's Haze, G-13, and super silver haze from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ for my haze craze. I'm also picking up 3 seeds each of amnesia, arjun's #1,#2, ultra #1 and#2, and some strawberry Haze from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ I'll be starting next fall. I'll post my final weight this weekend. I want to let them dry a little longer. 

I won't be around as much as I get too busy in the warm months to find enough time for my family let alone spend a bunch of time on the computer. I will check in and see how your plants are doing. I hope your planning on breeding your cheese. It would be a shame not to cross it with several different males to see what you get.....


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2009)

No medi groups in the uk that im aware of 5, we gotta kinda look after ourselves over here and dodge the law at same tiime lol. We do have 24 hrs drinkin tho, can buy a creat of beer at 4am if u want lol. Go figure why this countrys going to the dogs lmao.


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 8, 2009)

mmm psychosis


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2009)

mmmm 6 more weeks to go for anymore of the psychosis lol cant wait.


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> mmmm 6 more weeks to go for anymore of the psychosis lol cant wait.


 
olny 6 weeks ah.. not bad!

i like to look at it as about 2 months!


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2009)

I got some super skunk and blue cheese coming out b4 the psycho, they on 6 weeks 12 at min, so few more weeks but not as many lol.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 10, 2009)

Still though.. 6 weeks not so bad when you have other stuff coming as well


----------



## Mammath (Apr 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> I got some super skunk and blue cheese coming out b4 the psycho, they on 6 weeks 12 at min, so few more weeks but not as many lol.


How's about some pics when you get a chance Mr West of those two.
Something to wet the appetite


----------



## Tatan (Apr 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> How's about some pics when you get a chance Mr West of those two.
> Something to wet the appetite


 
Hm... yeah no kidding.. how about some pics, and you too Mammath, we could use some pics from you as well


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2009)

Ive taken a few pics of my tent for ya Tatan mate
Super skunk is the 1st pic then the blue cheese and a pic of the tent to finish.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 11, 2009)

thought this might put a smile on ya face hunnimwah.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> Ive taken a few pics of my tent for ya Tatan mate
> Super skunk is the 1st pic then the blue cheese and a pic of the tent to finish.


 
That Superskunk is a really pretty plant

I also im really interested in the Blue Cheese, I´m getting Blue Cheese for my next grow


----------



## Mammath (Apr 11, 2009)

That pic of the flowering tent is putting a smile on mine.
What brand of skunk is that first pic Westy?


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2009)

That be Sensi super skunk limited edition fem seed, Im really chuffed with her. The bummer is the clones i took from her didnt go well atall so its a one off in my tent unless its a really knock out shmoke then ill reveg it to geta clone or buy some more seeds. the blue cheese is fromm big buddah and i noticed the edges of the fan leafs going slightly blue last night lol.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> That be Sensi super skunk limited edition fem seed, Im really chuffed with her. The bummer is the clones i took from her didnt go well atall so its a one off in my tent unless its a really knock out shmoke then ill reveg it to geta clone or buy some more seeds. the blue cheese is fromm big buddah and i noticed the edges of the fan leafs going slightly blue last night lol.


Would you recommend big buddah blue cheese over barney´s ? I´m trying to decide for my next grow


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2009)

I would recommend bag seed over barneys lol unless u want hermi plants that seed to hell. I dont like barneys farm seeds.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> I would recommend bag seed over barneys lol unless u want hermi plants that seed to hell. I dont like barneys farm seeds.


 
Cool, thanks lol... so ill go with big buddah

Planning on ordering next week... also getting green house cheese for the grow, should be fun.


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2009)

Tatan said:


> Cool, thanks lol... so ill go with big buddah
> 
> Planning on ordering next week... also getting green house cheese for the grow, should be fun.



You wont be dissapointed with ghs cheese or the bbbc. How many of each are you getting?


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Tatan (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats pretty ,Congrats


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2009)

Cheers man and thanks for the friend request lol, I would rep+ ya but ive been too tight with the love recently lol. Ill spread some around laters wen i get home lol.


----------



## VCSDave (Apr 11, 2009)

I know it's a little late, but we've just got our hands on the Green House Cheese again!


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 11, 2009)

Yea westy i have to agree,the super skunk looks real nice.


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2009)

VCSDave said:


> I know it's a little late, but we've just got our hands on the Green House Cheese again!



It was cuz u was out of ghsc that i bought those homegrown fantaseeds seeds which are regulars and im hoping to get a male and do some seed making lol. If u had them in stock at the time i wouldnt be on this procreation route lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm cheeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Gilfman (Apr 11, 2009)

so westy.. where was it where you lived again? i forget? please share? haha .. lovely looking ladies man .. my children are close to breaking the soil and hopefully they can look that perty


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2009)

Im in the midlands lol, well thats what search my ip told me anyway hahaha. Nothing poxy bout a proxy server lmao.


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2009)

I tell a lie it says manchester now even farther from actual me lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.ipligence.com/geolocation/#


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2009)

mr west said:


>


Page pic bump of the sensi ss, big buddah blue cheese and my tent.


----------



## VCSDave (Apr 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> It was cuz u was out of ghsc that i bought those homegrown fantaseeds seeds which are regulars and im hoping to get a male and do some seed making lol. If u had them in stock at the time i wouldnt be on this procreation route lol.


That's GHSC's fault, not mine!


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> http://www.ipligence.com/geolocation/#


 
Null 
Isle of man






A bit off from Wales


----------



## Mammath (Apr 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> That be Sensi super skunk limited edition fem seed, Im really chuffed with her. The bummer is the clones i took from her didnt go well atall so its a one off in my tent unless its a really knock out shmoke then ill reveg it to geta clone or buy some more seeds. the blue cheese is fromm big buddah and i noticed the edges of the fan leafs going slightly blue last night lol.


Man this thread moves fast sometimes.
Sorry to here about your clones.
So that's the same skunk as I have currently going. I hope mine turns out as 'purdy' as yours. It looks the picture of health mate I'd be chuffed with her too.
Mind if I drill you with couple of questions then?
Can you tell me how long you vegged it for and what height has it got to at week 6?
They say it's a 45-50 day flower period, is yours almost ready then?
Anything you would suggest to someone growing that same strain?
Thanks in advance


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2009)

It was bout 13" wen it went in to flower at 5 weeks veggin. I think its bout 33" now. Its been no trouble atall to grow, very vigerous and likes the food lol. Shes been at the back of my tent since she went in so i dont know how she smells but u can see shes far from ready to chop at42 days i recon at least another two weeks. I only gave her her first pk13/14 last feed.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> It was bout 13" wen it went in to flower at 5 weeks veggin. I think its bout 33" now. Its been no trouble atall to grow, very vigerous and likes the food lol. Shes been at the back of my tent since she went in so i dont know how she smells but u can see shes far from ready to chop at42 days i recon at least another two weeks. I only gave her her first pk13/14 last feed.


Thanks for the info mate.
The PK should give her a nice little boost.
I'm always impressed by how much of an effect that shit has on the buds


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 11, 2009)

westie watch this 

appart from that fucking nice bro guess its rep tim again if i dont gotta spread some love first lol.


----------



## phil le b (Apr 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> I managed to get a clone of the original exodus cheese the other week and I also planted a greenhouse seeds cheese and a big buddah cheese. Ive been waiting for the bbc seed to pop and emerge and yesterday the seed case came off but this morning its still no unferled and opend its leaves grr.


i had ten from big budda and only 7 gem and one is growing really slow 
i had 10white widow from the greenhouse and they all worked


----------



## phil le b (Apr 11, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Man this thread moves fast sometimes.
> Sorry to here about your clones.
> So that's the same skunk as I have currently going. I hope mine turns out as 'purdy' as yours. It looks the picture of health mate I'd be chuffed with her too.
> Mind if I drill you with couple of questions then?
> ...


well i got cheese from big budda and from seed its took 4weeks to grow to 6ince and now switch to 12/2 4weeks ago and they r 24inces and stop grow and now budding for 5weeks cants wait not long now


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.wikihow.com/Trace-an-IP-Address

hmmm proxies just became even more appealing than before lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2009)

morning ppl hows everyone today?


----------



## Mammath (Apr 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> morning ppl hows everyone today?


Well it's about 7.40pm here for me and I've eaten, drank, and smoked to much today celebrating Easter Sunday. Probably going to have a little lie down soon


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2009)

lol, wow so ur a christian then? Im more into the old time religion lol. Its not about jesus geting resurected its bout fertility and shagging lol. jus my tupence worth enjoy ya evening, I got to find a smoke for today lol, I got bout 1  worth of afgan black and im a bit dudious about having it as a wake a bake lol.


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 12, 2009)

Get it down ya


----------



## Mammath (Apr 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> lol, wow so ur a christian then? Im more into the old time religion lol. Its not about jesus geting resurected its bout fertility and shagging lol. jus my tupence worth enjoy ya evening, I got to find a smoke for today lol, I got bout 1  worth of afgan black and im a bit dudious about having it as a wake a bake lol.


Mainly celebrating the long weekend that Easter brings with it. We get a public holiday Friday and Monday here. 

Afghan for breakfastI don't know if that's a good idea either.


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL I bottled it and had a pollum joint instead lmao just as bad hehehe cough cough pas>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Enjoy the bank holiday


----------



## caliboy80 (Apr 12, 2009)

happy easter westy


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 12, 2009)

happy easter to every1 an hope ya eat loads of chocolate


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd rather smoke loads of chocolate ....speaking of which that chocolate weed is going for £250 an Oz round our way.


----------



## warkrimez (Apr 12, 2009)

I got rich mans tastes with poor mans money!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 12, 2009)

warkrimez said:


> I got rich mans tastes with poor mans money!


aint we all m8. never knew there was a fing called chocolate weed. ya learn new fings everyday


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2009)

Ive not had any chocolate today lol. Oh well never mind


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 12, 2009)

gotta have those Resse's chocolate Eggs


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 12, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2365055]gotta have those Resse's chocolate Eggs [/quote]
yesssssssssss

I wonder if anyone has thought of crossing Cheese with Blueberry or Cheese with Chocolope.


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2009)

wot like this


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 12, 2009)

lmfao thats what i thought when i first read it westy lol.

the last one would be cool choccocheese


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 13, 2009)

elo maaan! wasup wit u? hehe cheers!


----------



## amsterdamned (Apr 13, 2009)

there is *cheisal* now also

cheese x nyc diesal

also *cheesewreck*

cheese x trainwreck


----------



## amsterdamned (Apr 13, 2009)

amsterdamned said:


> there is *cheisal* now also
> 
> cheese x nyc diesal
> 
> ...



also while im on i scumbed and took 2 ghs cheese westy (ffs) also have an ice a skywalker and the mother of all mothers amergeddon x sirrius

please nipp in the link here and offer any advice if you have it guys 

ty

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/183519-armageddon-x-sirius.html


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> elo maaan! wasup wit u? hehe cheers!


ello mate , how ya doing? Im kool ate things are going good for me lol, my tents full and stinking lol. BoooYaa!!!!


----------



## Gilfman (Apr 13, 2009)

well west sounds like things are going splendid here .. that's good to hear .. my little ones are coming around .. i lost a WR died only as a seed... YOU BASTARDS! WHY?! and one AI seed hasnt cracked yet


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2009)

Gilfman said:


> well west sounds like things are going splendid here .. that's good to hear .. my little ones are coming around .. i lost a WR died only as a seed... YOU BASTARDS! WHY?! and one AI seed hasnt cracked yet


Are u using the paper towel method to germ? I gave my mate one of my suspected females tonight just to make some room for the clones lol.


----------



## Gilfman (Apr 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> Are u using the paper towel method to germ? I gave my mate one of my suspected females tonight just to make some room for the clones lol.


 no i soaked in water for a day then placed in peat pellets .. all 3 WW are coming but only 1 WR so far 3 AI and all LR2s cracked and should be coming out of the soil here soon ... i'm sorta having a problem with stretching though.. ill post pics now on my journal see what you think about it..


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2009)

Iknow its a silly question but how close to the lights are they?


----------



## Gilfman (Apr 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> Iknow its a silly question but how close to the lights are they?


 about an inch away.. im posting pics now


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2009)

My copy of photoshop has fell over so i wont be able to post any pics till i got something sorted out lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2009)

www.photobucket.com


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2009)

im downloading adobe photoshop eliments


----------



## 1stem (Apr 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> im downloading adobe photoshop eliments


 Hi, Congrats on the grow, So which cheese tastes the best and which is the best in general?


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2009)

1stem said:


> Hi, Congrats on the grow, So which cheese tastes the best and which is the best in general?



Cheers mate, The best cheese is the original uk cheese but if u cant get that then the Green house seeds cheese is a better version than the big buddah cheese in my opinion


----------



## Jriggs (Apr 16, 2009)

dam id do anything to get my hands on the original cheese in the us.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheers mate, The best cheese is the original uk cheese but if u cant get that then the Green house seeds cheese is a better version than the big buddah cheese in my opinion


Really? hrm would've never guessed, how about the blue cheese?

or homegrown fantaseeds?

Seedism Cheesewreck.

Trainwreck x cheese = "*Strongest tasting strain on the planet.*"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2009)

yeah i was wondering about the cheesewreck, then i thought how awesome it would be to do a uk cheese cross with the trainwreck. outstanding smell and taste with the fattest calyx's....


----------



## Mammath (Apr 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i was wondering about the cheesewreck, then i thought how awesome it would be to do a uk cheese cross with the trainwreck. outstanding smell and taste with the fattest calyx's....


Hey DGnT, new avatar mate. That wouldn't be good lookin self in them shadows would it?
You look like a cheeeky bugger 

...sorry Westy but I know you don't have to many rules here lol.

I love a good fat calyx.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey DGnT, new avatar mate. That wouldn't be good lookin self in them shadows would it?
> You look like a cheeeky bugger
> 
> ...sorry Westy but I know you don't have to many rules here lol.
> ...



aaaahahaha a cheeky geordie?!?!? yeah its me tho you cant really see me ish lol 

steady with the fat calyx talk there'll be porkers for pages........


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy 420 my friend..... I need to spread some love to rep my friends so I'm doing a repping rampage. I'm repping the last 5 posters that i can rep from this post back..... When i spread enough to rep my friends I'll be back for yours.....


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 20, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Happy 420 my friend..... I need to spread some love to rep my friends so I'm doing a repping rampage. I'm repping the last 5 posters that i can rep from this post back..... When i spread enough to rep my friends I'll be back for yours.....


PEAH nice jars maaan 

wish i had some for 420 

instead i'm broke and habve no buds.


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2009)

I only heard of 420 from this site b4 id never heard of it lol. But HAPPY GET WRECKED DAY


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> PEAH nice jars maaan
> 
> wish i had some for 420
> 
> instead i'm broke and habve no buds.



Dunt worrie i havent had buds for weeks and weeks lol, Im going a bit radio rental i can tell ye lol. Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>afgani soft black hash


----------



## Mammath (Apr 21, 2009)

It's 420 every fucking day for me fellas


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2009)

Same here man I smoke every 30 mins so its always 420time.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> Dunt worrie i havent had buds for weeks and weeks lol, Im going a bit radio rental i can tell ye lol. Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>afgani soft black hash


Mr West, how can you possibly run out of buds?

This needs to end


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2009)

its my own fault, if u dont put anything in 12/12 then urll never take anything out lmao. Its only been a few weeks since i took out something but that something has been shmoked and enjoyed, I might be chopping of friday lol my G-Bomb is 8 weeks in 12 on friday so maybe shell get it to tide me over while the rest r finishing lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2009)

dude you cane mad amounts of trees, even for a ninja


----------



## rasclot (Apr 21, 2009)

hey west still got those trees goin strong fairplay mate heres my new link https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/186112-rasclots-round-2-nycd.html ras


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 21, 2009)

cheers mate, we need to catch up sometime. hope all is well.

crippledguy


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 23, 2009)

Man west makes me jealous.

I want to throw my babies into 12/12 right now just from readin all the grows you do. I think investing into a 2nd light would fix this.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2009)

that tent will be the making of the dude!! haha


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2009)

wish i had room for another meter square tent that would rock lol


----------



## Mammath (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey Westy, where's that pic of your Sensi skunkadoo I've been looking forward too?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 24, 2009)

hey yo! wasup? heheh  puff puff pass brainstorm... u see dave mate?


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2009)

hiya mate, no aint heard from him in ages dude puff puff give


----------



## amsterdamned (Apr 24, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Really? hrm would've never guessed, how about the blue cheese?
> 
> or homegrown fantaseeds?
> 
> ...




caught up with friends in dam this weekend and in particulare nel who works at the homegrown fantasy coffee shop. i can tell you 2 things reagrding the quote form above


the best cheese available to get at the moment is from homegrown fantasy for sure. its the closest to exodus uk cheese ive had ( and ive had plenty of the uk cheese) and it really wobbled me.. came right over the top of all the other smokes ive had


2 the seedism crew are a top bunch - they came together from university in dam mostley and they are the new up and coming breeders to watch for imo

im getting apple jack and cheesewreck from them next for fuckin sure  the best place to scout seedism is on facebook.. just search seedism and youllget some good pics and write ups.


sup westy and the crew hows tings ?

ps got 2 cheese in from greenhouse that are 8" at the mo....... illpost some pics up soon 

ps westy rememeber my lemon crop... the three i had that where very citral and peper are excatley the same as the lemon haze the greenhouse sold.. just thought it was worth a mention m8


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah i still got 3 homegrown fantaseeds cheese in my veg room, 8 weeks from seed. The plan was to let them preflower in veg which they have done now. I was hoping for one male but it seems like they all fems lmao jus my luck. I had 2 taller plants and i gave 1 of these to my mate over the road, I told him if it goes male i want it back lmao. He can have 1 of the others which r fems. Cheers amsterdamned dude, I'd not heard much about the hgfs cheese other than it won a cup in 04 or sumthing. I shall be flowering them all as soon as thewre is room in the tent lol. Maybe next week if the blue cheese dunt drag her pretty feet lol.


----------



## kingdick (Apr 25, 2009)

Check https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/187089-my-first-greenhouse-grow.html out and could anybody tell me if you can see weather they are male or female yet plz.


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah i still got 3 homegrown fantaseeds cheese in my veg room, 8 weeks from seed. The plan was to let them preflower in veg which they have done now. I was hoping for one male but it seems like they all fems lmao jus my luck. I had 2 taller plants and i gave 1 of these to my mate over the road, I told him if it goes male i want it back lmao. He can have 1 of the others which r fems. Cheers amsterdamned dude, I'd not heard much about the hgfs cheese other than it won a cup in 04 or sumthing. I shall be flowering them all as soon as thewre is room in the tent lol. Maybe next week if the blue cheese dunt drag her pretty feet lol.


jack bump!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 25, 2009)

good day West 

how they comin along?


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2009)

which do u mean sicc?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 25, 2009)

any and all plants


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh right er they all OK to be honest nothing bothering me at the min apart from not having any stash left and having to wait yet another week or so b4 any harvests


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> Oh right er they all OK to be honest nothing bothering me at the min apart from not having any stash left and having to wait yet another week or so b4 any harvests


lol.

this post makes me laugh.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 25, 2009)

dont worry westie things have been better for me too.. although i currently have plenty of smoke.. even gots me some double dutch bubblehash.... the problem is anything that can fuck up seems to be fucking up.

to top it off my toothache is the worst pain i got now so a mate gave me some painkillers.

no shit
ummm its the stuff they give smack heads to get off heroin.... fuck me theyre strong only 10ml and they fuck you up.... oh and ive had allsortsa pain killers ie 100ml morph tabs. these kick the arse off those andtheyre 10ml go figure. oh well im glad i only got two lol. although they help with the pain something wicked i fear i may be a bit of a useless typer soon lol.

anyhoo my ak nreed just wants to fuck me over. the plants were beautiful poped in a day had first leaves by three days. they were looking identical  which was a good thing.

anyhoo ive upended one (its alive) and the other one has had a lweaf eaten, lol fimmed but to early dammit... my gardener bugs jumped the gun a bit this time lol,

i got a few ideas tho this will be a success yet believe you me 

fuck it i figure its been a while since i posted so theres my two bob lol

anyhoo think happy thoughts westie youll be smoking some chronic soon enough

peace out


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2009)

I actually had a deal of the real serious chronic the other day, yeah its an ok smoke but nothing to write a song about lol. Id much rather cheese or psychosis. So still the quest continues to find a better smoke than the cheese.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2009)

white rhino or blzbud when done properly will sit you down for a looong time fella i had some white rhino a while back homegrown by me pal and it was intense high, too much for me or maybe me at work anyway, itll blow your mind. the crystal swell in last week is to behold, kinda like the calyx's on the trainwreck.

anyway enough rambling...... shtooooned off weed milk for breakfast hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2009)

have you actually smoked jack herer???? grow some primo high quality herer and you should be happy . what about ak47?? hopefully mine will be good but were not off to a good start  one has deformities i think well have too see.. 

im smoking whats supposed to be outdoor white widow.. and a strain ma mates got called 17 its fairly nice. 

that and the double dutch bubble so im pretty happy.. dealing with the pain killer a bit better than i thought i would too 

*ehy don gin*
how do you make your weed milk??? would you mind posting on ma hash thread sometime per chance???

all good if ya cant be [email protected]%#$d tho


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> white rhino or blzbud when done properly will sit you down for a looong time fella i had some white rhino a while back homegrown by me pal and it was intense high, too much for me or maybe me at work anyway, itll blow your mind. the crystal swell in last week is to behold, kinda like the calyx's on the trainwreck.
> 
> anyway enough rambling...... shtooooned off weed milk for breakfast hmmmmmmmmm


yeah white widow comes close so id emagine white rhino to be similer.
Least ur not having buckfast for breakfast lol



Jester88 said:


> have you actually smoked jack herer???? grow some primo high quality herer and you should be happy . what about ak47?? hopefully mine will be good but were not off to a good start  one has deformities i think well have too see..
> 
> im smoking whats supposed to be outdoor white widow.. and a strain ma mates got called 17 its fairly nice.
> 
> ...



Yeah ive had plenty of jack herer in my time and yeah its nice, I grew some jack flash #5 little while ago if u remember. Ive been to dam 5 times in my life and smoked a lot of pot in my 20 years of shmoking and I still havent found anything to come close to the satifaction a cheese spliff gives u for flavor and head mash. I wont give up looking tho, what a fun purpose in life lmao


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah white widow comes close so id emagine white rhino to be similer.
> Least ur not having buckfast for breakfast lol
> 
> 
> ...


and this is the Barney's Farm Cheese right?


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2009)

no of all the seed cheese ive not tried barney farm seeds cuz of their hermi traits lol that ive seen with barneys seeds.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> no of all the seed cheese ive not tried barney farm seeds cuz of their hermi traits lol that ive seen with barneys seeds.


FAHK

ok well what would you say is the best cheese (i could purchase online)?

Homegrown Fantaseeds? Greenhouse?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> *ehy don gin*
> how do you make your weed milk??? would you mind posting on ma hash thread sometime per chance???


hey hey hey jester! yeah ill post up my recipe and the real deal bhang lassi like they drink in india. i didnt make the original this mornin as i dont have a spare oz of grass lol. 

my version is dead simple half pint milk/ £5-10 of grass/ spoonfull of honey or syrup/ simmer for 15 mins NEVER boil/strain and pour into a half pint of coffee add cocoa if the mood takes me! half hour to an hour later stoned from the belly up!


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey hey hey jester! yeah ill post up my recipe and the real deal bhang lassi like they drink in india. i didnt make the original this mornin as i dont have a spare oz of grass lol.
> 
> my version is dead simple half pint milk/ £5-10 of grass/ spoonfull of honey or syrup/ simmer for 15 mins NEVER boil/strain and pour into a half pint of coffee add cocoa if the mood takes me! half hour to an hour later stoned from the belly up!


lol, gonna give that a go fo sho! +rep


----------



## cannabitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey Mr West, happy to see you're still growing.  Miss ya..where's cheetah?!


----------



## chinawas (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey West where did you buy your grow tent from? I think with my next grow im going to go with a grow tent. It will be a lot easier to manage for me. Just got some seeds from a friend from Dali, China that he hand picked. Cheers man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2009)

DodgeDread said:


> lol, gonna give that a go fo sho! +rep



how did ya get on dodge?


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 27, 2009)

*to w1ckedchowda
*
i wanted buddha blue cheese maself. got barneys farm tho heard mixed things about them (guess well see)

fantaseeds is apparently good tho. parenty closest to the uk cheese.. not my words tho sorry.

..... whens the next update westie??????

u got one for ya i just had to move the girls AGAIN.. the police will be paying a visit to the house they were staying at.
They witnessed a car accident so theres detectives going to question them over it all.

chucked them on the back of a trailer and drove home. tooo easy,,, im sick of these fuck arounds tho.. i feel almost like giving up first i get busted then everything goes wrong.

things are starting to look up tho ppl.. there at a far better home now 

sorry westy figured a creative bump was in order
peace out 
j88

p.s 
WE NEED UPDATES PLLLEEAAAAASE LOL


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry mr west I forgot, I will put it in tonight for you.
Puff pass Trainwreck ...


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2009)

chinawas said:


> Hey West where did you buy your grow tent from? I think with my next grow im going to go with a grow tent. It will be a lot easier to manage for me. Just got some seeds from a friend from Dali, China that he hand picked. Cheers man.


I got a bud box from Greens mate


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

alrighty howdy hooooooooooe!!


god day mate, another day anotha dolla dey say folks be gettin ROOKIED!

baked..................................


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how did ya get on dodge?


I got no blow at the mo so no go on the shmo  
harvest time in a week though


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Sorry mr west I forgot, I will put it in tonight for you.
> Puff pass Trainwreck ...


oh kool mate, I'd forgot lol, nice one kiss-asskiss-ass


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2009)

Well I still got 3 of the hgfs cheese in veg at 8 weeks from seed and as soon as there is some room in my flower tent ill stick em in. They gettin big now for the size pots they in.


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2009)

heres a pic of my tent and a gbomb bud and a blues cheese bud for the porn o'files


----------



## Gilfman (Apr 27, 2009)

buds are looking fat westy ... you're new stash is close .. haha


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2009)

So close but at least another week b4 I can chop em lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> I got a bud box from Greens mate


nice! Any other recommendations, possibly for the US? I plan on grabbing one once money is a little more available


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2009)

try here wicked lol


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

yo dallll yaaaahh ehhh who??


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> yo dallll yaaaahh ehhh who??



yo yo yo puff puf pass>>>>>>>>> soft black hash


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> yo yo yo puff puf pass>>>>>>>>> soft black hash


 

inhale, exhaust blow the smoke outcha lungs, once you hit the kush i think you no just where im coming from. 

fuck i cant feel my legs.... 

mmm hashish is a man best friendkiss-ass


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2009)

dont get ya high tho, not high like weed can.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> try here wicked lol


hahaha i know i rule


----------



## crippledguy (Apr 27, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> hahaha i know i rule


 
+ rep you rule!!


----------



## Code420 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Mr. West, 
Which company do you think has the best Cheese genetics? I'm looking for a male as well so greenhouse seeds is out.


----------



## Gorlax (Apr 28, 2009)

Guess who ?

How is everyone doing?

You can find my latest grow here
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/188019-bluecheeze-gorlax.html

See you there


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2009)

Code420 said:


> Hey Mr. West,
> Which company do you think has the best Cheese genetics? I'm looking for a male as well so greenhouse seeds is out.



well i aint grown all the cheeses available to buy so cant say, Ive heard good things bout hgfs cheese


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2009)

Gorlax said:


> Guess who ?
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> ...


Im there brother good to see ur still about.


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> hahaha i know i rule


sorry mate couldnt resist lol
love ya man kiss-ass


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2009)

mr west said:


>


heres a pic of my tent and a gbomb bud and a blues cheese bud for the porn o'files


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2009)

dam westie whats with the blurry pic thats not like you.

you musta got some nice smoke then i take it lol 

the pic in question





dont worry i like to be baked when i look at my girls too. i feel closer to them if that makes sense 

its looking good anyways man


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2009)

It dont help that wen i open the tent all the heads start bobbing around with the extra airflow and yeah i was a bit lax, i should of took another one lol. they r rock solid hard buds tho lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2009)

they do kinda bob up and down dont they lol well explained westie lol. 
sorry im kinda baked and thought that wasa rather good explanation of what a bud looks like in a nice wind lol.

well dicsribed westie well discribed.
anyhoo just thought id give ya one last im impressed before i go to bed.......











































*maybe even*


Quote:
Originally Posted by *mr west*  
_














_
*
pic buuump lol*

peace out have a good one westie


p.s 
The dunce is me.. wasnt making fun of you 
ive adopted him as my little dude lol 
(fuck im blazed have a good one people) 

oh this is for all you guys almost forgot  hope theres enough to go round lol... *sharings careing
* 
*remember make love not war.... condoms are cheaper than guns*


----------



## Mammath (Apr 28, 2009)

Lookin great Westy.

Some of your best yet I think.


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2009)

Cheers guys lol Ill be pleased wen they all in jars in my cupboard lol.


----------



## Code420 (Apr 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> well i aint grown all the cheeses available to buy so cant say, Ive heard good things bout hgfs cheese


hgfs cheese is feminized :/
Out of the seeds that you have grown which was your favorite?

I had some bubba kush x cheese a few weeks ago. It was the first time I tried cheese and I would love to have a cheese strain growing.


----------



## cannabitch (Apr 29, 2009)

beautiful girls you got there. i cannot believe you're ignoring me. lol


----------



## cannabitch (Apr 29, 2009)

I just noticed the rep you gave me..sorry! i feel like a dumb bitch now. lol i can't rep you yet. i'l be around more often. woohoo!


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

cannabitch said:


> beautiful girls you got there. i cannot believe you're ignoring me. lol


How am I ignoring u cannabitch, I wrote u a long note in the rep+ and now u have a red square lolkiss-ass


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

Code420 said:


> hgfs cheese is feminized :/
> Out of the seeds that you have grown which was your favorite?
> 
> I had some bubba kush x cheese a few weeks ago. It was the first time I tried cheese and I would love to have a cheese strain growing.


I belive the homegrown fantaseeds cheese is a regular look here


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

cannabitch said:


> I just noticed the rep you gave me..sorry! i feel like a dumb bitch now. lol i can't rep you yet. i'l be around more often. woohoo!



Ur not dumb just flighty lol. Cheetah pmed me the other day, we might be seeing more of him soon, well at least on skype lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheers guys lol Ill be pleased wen they all in jars in my cupboard lol.



ahahaha the way you toke mate there'll be nowt to put in the jars good job you'll have another lump the week after you lucky man!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

well i got 4 plants coming out togetherish with 2 more the week or so after so im hoping itll help lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

man its 4 weeks till mine, moving house really knackered my perpetual harvest plans, but not long till its back on track


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

put em in and eventualy ur have to take em out lol


----------



## Mammath (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning.

So what are you pulling out in say 5-6 weeks Mr West?
You have the capabilities to never run out prime bud mate.
Are you still dialling in the perpetual? How close are you to supplying yourself with what you need ...always?
I can't stand to see good growers going without!


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

thats gonna be 2x morning glorys from ( spits on the floor) Barneys farm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2009)

lol barneys herm farm


----------



## Mammath (Apr 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats gonna be 2x morning glorys from ( spits on the floor) Barneys farm


 ah you love the Barneys...

Sounds goooood mate. Glad to hear your on the balls.  Woops, I mean Ball.


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

i hope i am well see in 4-5 weeks lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 29, 2009)

hahaha oh man.


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

who wants to see my next exodus cheese plant to come out the tent?


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

shes at 7.5 weeks and got maybe 2 left hahaha, smells the fukin bomb


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 29, 2009)

droool...

I WANT SOME EXODUS DAMMIT!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

DodgeDread said:


> droool...
> 
> I WANT SOME EXODUS DAMMIT!!!


Its so much better tyhan the other so called cheeses by quite a long way. I think this plant could of ben better, i think i made the compost too hot for it. Time will tell i spoze lol.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> Its so much better tyhan the other so called cheeses by quite a long way. I think this plant could of ben better, i think i made the compost too hot for it. Time will tell i spoze lol.


 very nice mate u are the real cheese meisterras


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2009)

I keep looking at it and thinkin "should i be pleased with this one, will it yeild?" well 2 weeks and we'll see


----------



## Code420 (Apr 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> I belive the homegrown fantaseeds cheese is a regular look here


Are you sure? 
http://www.homegrown-fantaseeds.com/pages/show/homegrownpages/shop
Idk if its a mistake or what but on their site under homegrown fantaseeds they have cheese 100% female and under their female seed section it just says homegrown cheese. I don't know if both are actually the same feminized seeds or if one is meant to be regular seeds.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 29, 2009)

dood i got super stoned last night and ordered some Cheesewreck seeds  

I couldn't take anymore talk of cheese and trainwreck without tasting them both myself


----------



## Mammath (Apr 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> I keep looking at it and thinkin "should i be pleased with this one, will it yeild?" well 2 weeks and we'll see


I think the only way to increase your yield is veg for longer.
I know that's probably 'statin the bleedin obvious', but if it's your favourite weed, why not grow bigger plants of it?
Maybe 8 weeks or so of veg should increase yield dramatically.
I reckon that girl should have about 60g+ in her, hopefully more.
Should last you at least a couple of days 

One things for sure though that UK cheese has a very distinctive look about it.
I'm sure the smell and taste is pretty distinctive too.
It looks great Westy. I want some too.


----------



## FrosteH (Apr 29, 2009)

"cheese n crackers m8" lol... yeh i found a thread with CHEESE! its the shit over here in uk, i got my first taste of it a few weeks back, OMFG DID IT STINK! i drove home with all windows open fans max and the smell was still STRONG, this was like 2.8 gram of it wrapped in cling film..... i was like WTF lol.. but yeh the first spliff was a KILLA! me n my m8 waz chokin our guts inside out like had to put it down after half a spliff lol.. i was gone for hours man that shit ROX! i got it dried out it was quite light almost limeish green in colour compact fucking stunk and a smooth "killa on the back off throat smoke" lol but anyway, Nice to see someone growing it  i wish i could get hold of some seeds  wicked job fella keep up the goods!! "off for some crackers now"


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> shes at 7.5 weeks and got maybe 2 left hahaha, smells the fukin bomb


 
Bumping stuff baby!*E* cheese *rocks




*

Do you find this strain is very slow growing in veg or am I doing something wrong?

Or it might be because tw was so fast & hungry 

Im hoping to grow a monster so long as the stash I have lasts




2oz tw 1oz chirch 8oz echeese still wet more like 2oz when dry.

Had a tote on some quick dryed cheese last night just enough for a splifffffffffffffff, this is going to be *awesome *buzzy smoke in 3/4 weeks time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2009)

bump

damn westy shes frosty! and yeah id say your gonna get a good haul from that one 2-3 Ozzy easy man especially if you've got another couple of weeks too.

i was wondering whens best to chop the cheese? wait for it to turn amber or a mix to get the up n doon?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Do you find this strain is very slow growing in veg or am I doing something wrong?


i was totally thinking the same thing WW


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2009)

I do belive it is slow compared to its cusin psychosis in veg.
Strange that picknmix are advertsing hgfs cheese as reg and stuff cuz i bought 4 hoping to get a male and i dunt think i have i been vegging 8 weeks and pre flowers look female even with the two taller phenos.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> I do belive it is slow compared to its cusin psychosis in veg.
> Strange that picknmix are advertsing hgfs cheese as reg and stuff cuz i bought 4 hoping to get a male and i dunt think i have i been vegging 8 weeks and pre flowers look female even with the two taller phenos.


Morning Fellas.

This is interesting  What's going on...


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2009)

phuk knows man maybe dave got it wrong wen he updated the site ill have to pm him and ask or something.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2009)

mornin dude! 

its the ninja cheese collective at work Mam!


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was wondering whens best to chop the cheese? wait for it to turn amber or a mix to get the up n doon?


64 days I think mr west said to let it go min.

I flowered 1 for 14 weeks with a 2 week break at 4 weeks, I put it back into 24/0 boy did it throw out trichs, was hoping to have some seeds from stressing it but I aint spotted any yet, when I start smoking it I will be on the look out lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah i took my first 1 at 9 weeks 3 days and it was so nice, too strong for my m8 who did bit too much acid back in the day and he said he felt like he was tripping and didnt like it lol he got the fear i think lol funny as fuk.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> 64 days I think mr west said to let it go min.
> 
> I flowered 1 for 14 weeks with a 2 week break at 4 weeks, I put it back into 24/0 boy did it throw out trichs, was hoping to have some seeds from stressing it but I aint spotted any yet, when I start smoking it I will be on the look out lol.


im gonna go the other way n try n cross her with something purple!

its probably gonna be too much for me... here's hoping!!! folks round my way are gonna be going nuts for this hippie crack


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> 64 days I think mr west said to let it go min.
> 
> I flowered 1 for 14 weeks with a 2 week break at 4 weeks, I put it back into 24/0 boy did it throw out trichs, was hoping to have some seeds from stressing it but I aint spotted any yet, when I start smoking it I will be on the look out lol.



how long b4 u start smoking it ? I wonder if its changed the tatse atall


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2009)

too long i bet


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 30, 2009)

I can smoke it after a week of hanging I do like to give it a week or two sealed up with a bit of burping, even damp it tastes great the smell takes your breath away like a strong mint on the back of your throat.
Tw has a great rush but poor after buzz Im finding.

Thats better don lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2009)

Cheese even tastes fantastic wen its quick dried lol. The thing i like bout it is the fizzy nose and cheese sneezes lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 30, 2009)

I havent smoked enough of it yet to get that lol.
puff puff sneeze pass......


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2009)

lol u will hehehe, specialy if u exhale the smoke out ya nose lol.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 30, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> 64 days I think mr west said to let it go min.
> 
> I flowered 1 for 14 weeks with a 2 week break at 4 weeks, I put it back into 24/0 boy did it throw out trichs, was hoping to have some seeds from stressing it but I aint spotted any yet, when I start smoking it I will be on the look out lol.


so wait, once 3/4 through flowering, you put them back into 24/0 and they produce more trichs?


----------



## welsh wizz (May 1, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> so wait, once 3/4 through flowering, you put them back into 24/0 and they produce more trichs?


Yes mate it went nuts covered the veg room & its self in white dust lol.

Hi mr west you could have warned me about not to over pack a spliff!!! Cheese sneeze cough burb I though I was going to die lmao, my inlaw said it looked like I had rabies froth coming from my nose mouth & eyes what a rushhhhhhhhhhhh, I dont think I will be doing a blunt with it


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2009)

LOL dont cover it laff out loud dunt cover it either. Full belly laugh, maybe thats funny i did warn u all through this thread that cheese is the fuckijng bomb. Some seed banks say u need more experience to smoke thier strains than to grow them but i think in this case u do lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (May 1, 2009)

Iv been smoking ganja for 21 years bongs buckets pipes the lot, Iv never had a hit like this off ganja the buzz is *HI* great out doors like your mate said trippy, my nose works againe I can breath through both nostrils havent been able to do that in years and no body pains at all just relaxation.


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2009)

I am in love with the cheese its such a nice satisfying smoke, I mean u dont feel the need to skin up straight after putting a cheese joint oot. Just a few weeks till i get my next one out lol


----------



## kingdick (May 1, 2009)

iv just bought a bag of ak 47 lets see how this goes dwon, get some more pics on here mr west i wanna see some from today


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2009)

pics of what? I put the two shorter pheno hgfs cheese in the tent today in 11 litre pots after 9 weeks from seed, both topped and healthy but not worth taking piucs of i dunt think, its all a bit of a mess here at min. I might take a pic of the whole tents contents laters wen things av settled down lol. Giro day woo hoo, shme there aint any decent weed i could buy tho lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (May 1, 2009)

Have you seen the uk summer predictions they say we are in for a heat wave 30°C, makes me think about doing an out door cheese grow, but we both know how reliable the weather is here.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 1, 2009)

Your Cheese looks the bee's knees Fred!!


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Have you seen the uk summer predictions they say we are in for a heat wave 30°C, makes me think about doing an out door cheese grow, but we both know how reliable the weather is here.


yep could be good could be shite lmao, now is the itme to get em out tho.


----------



## DodgeDread (May 1, 2009)

I been thinkin bout crossing a church with a cheese, holy cheese? cheesus christ? 
sorry i'm baked lol


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2009)

i have 1 seed thats exodus cross ww/blueberry. Im gonna plant it in a week or so to see what its like lol. my m8 just harvested some exodus cheese and he had a ww/bb hermi in his box. Could be good


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bump
> 
> damn westy shes frosty! and yeah id say your gonna get a good haul from that one 2-3 Ozzy easy man especially if you've got another couple of weeks too.
> 
> i was wondering whens best to chop the cheese? wait for it to turn amber or a mix to get the up n doon?


well at 60-70 days u get brain couchlock, what can i say theres vertualy no body to the stone when ever u chop chop chop it.
heres some pics for the porn whores lol.


----------



## DWR (May 1, 2009)

fuck me !!!!!!!! no only mary jane sorry guys & girls 

rofl !

ahhh man i want to put my cheese on 12/12, still have to clone..

cheers for bud pics man i love it !


----------



## Tatan (May 2, 2009)

Very nice pics
Hey Mr. west how is it going


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2009)

very nice thanks. Got two blue cheese to take soon and the tester bud tatses lovely lol, im a bit chuffed i didnt think it would taste but its very promising.


----------



## Tatan (May 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> very nice thanks. Got two blue cheese to take soon and the tester bud tatses lovely lol, im a bit chuffed i didnt think it would taste but its very promising.


 
Hehehehe nice.... you convinced me about the Cheese... I got some for my next grow... heheheh


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2009)

LOL gotta spread the cheese init lol


----------



## rasclot (May 3, 2009)

looks good bruv very frosty n it


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2009)

Cheers Ras, Ill take some nice bud shots soon of the cheese and psychosis, both dripping in frost lol.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheers Ras, Ill take some nice bud shots soon of the cheese and psychosis, both dripping in frost lol.


cheese x psychosis = cheesechosis?


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2009)

im not gonna try and cross them lol, psychosis is a cheese cross anyway.


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2009)

Happy star wars day, May the 4th be with you.


----------



## Tatan (May 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> im not gonna try and cross them lol, psychosis is a cheese cross anyway.


 
You are going to get double the cheese lol


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2009)

Just grow cheese, no need to make psychosis more cheesey its very cheesey as it is.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 4, 2009)

I've gotta get me some cheese action, I've never had the real deal i got some ages ago that was supposed to be cheese but i don't think it was proper coz it was shite. I'll try and get some for my next grow, what do reckon is the best cheese you can get from seeds?


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2009)

ghs or hgfs


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2009)

ghs or hgfs


----------



## oscaroscar (May 4, 2009)

I'm a thick cunt what company is hgfs?


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2009)

sorry homegrown fantaseeds


----------



## Mammath (May 4, 2009)

Hey Westy, have all your HGFS cheese plants really turned out female?


----------



## Jester88 (May 4, 2009)

westie your thread tricked me lol.

i was sitting there reading the first page thinkin sweet he busted some more in there..

.............................................
then i realised i was reading the first page again lol ​


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Westy, have all your HGFS cheese plants really turned out female?


if u go to the homegrown fantaseeds main site there isnt any regular cheese for sale i recon dave at pick and mix made a mistake bless him and yes they are all females. 

Sorry to jester for confusing him, I didnt mean it lol.


----------



## genfranco (May 5, 2009)

Whatup you cheesey Motherscratcher!

Long time man... damn laptop finally got fixed!.. The general is Back!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2009)

yo westy you got some cheese for me baby?!?!?







saw this n couldnt help me self


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Whatup you cheesey Motherscratcher!
> 
> Long time man... damn laptop finally got fixed!.. The general is Back!


Boooooooyah

 welcome back: the joints for you lol


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Whatup you cheesey Motherscratcher!
> 
> Long time man... damn laptop finally got fixed!.. The general is Back!



Hey there Gen mate been a while, glad ur back up an running now. Looking forward to catchin up on ur chit. kiss-ass


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

Cheese for the fat chick, I dont think so, shed need to lose some pounds b4 id give it up for her lol.


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2009)

*TO DON GIN*
niiiice 
is that your missus..... shes hot. 

.....wanna share theres plenty to go round by the looks of it lol.


----------



## genfranco (May 5, 2009)

hehehe..thanks bros... puff puff passs.... thats some good indooow..

MAn i doo have tones of shit going... LOL.. soon you all will see me garden of eden i got going... plus the indoor... some pretty dark purple shit on them buds right now... plus that 8 miles high that is thick as shit... Learning from mr westy on the amount of tops... Reverting back to 4 to 6 branches only. 

Puff puff pass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> *TO DON GIN*
> niiiice
> is that your missus..... shes hot.
> 
> .....wanna share theres plenty to go round by the looks of it lol.


shes tooo much fun for you jest lol


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

im more intrested in ya avatar Don mate lol she looks more fun.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2009)

well westy if you go doon to the woods today.....


----------



## welsh wizz (May 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheers Ras, Ill take some nice bud shots soon of the cheese and psychosis, both dripping in frost lol.


Sounds nice mr west get that cam clicking.

oohh no not fat chicks again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2009)

i couldn't help it i saw the chick was flipping a burger n the thought process ticked to cheese next thing you know were knee deep in roly poly


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

which woods? im there with bells on lol


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Sounds nice mr west get that cam clicking.
> 
> oohh no not fat chicks again


I jus gotta take me chick to work de-leaf a plant and then ill pull the babes out and snap em for ya lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (May 5, 2009)

cool mate got to go out meself catch u later


----------



## Tatan (May 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> I jus gotta take me chick to work de-leaf a plant and then ill pull the babes out and snap em for ya lol.


 
Awesome... pic time


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

Right the state of play at min is i need food and then ill pull em out cuz they a bit tied up in the tent and its gonna be a funtime taking em out to fall all over the place for a shoot lol


----------



## welsh wizz (May 5, 2009)

arrr leave them if their tied up mate.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

well Ill see if they can be moved or il take a pic of em in situe insted, itll be tomoz now tho i got ppl round now grr.


----------



## Mammath (May 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> if u go to the homegrown fantaseeds main site there isnt any regular cheese for sale i recon dave at pick and mix made a mistake bless him and yes they are all females.


That's a bummer for any pimping you had planned.

I've just put a couple down in my next order.
Least I won't have to worry about weeding out the males. 
Gotta try some cheese.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2009)

Mammath said:


> That's a bummer for any pimping you had planned.
> 
> I've just put a couple down in my next order.
> Least I won't have to worry about weeding out the males.
> Gotta try some cheese.



yeah sucks, but at least i get females out of it lol


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shes tooo much fun for you jest lol


nonsense keep flicking through the rolls till you get to a brown one, then flick back one and your set to go 

or you could always rub them down with talcum powder and look for the wet spot. 

think about it it would be like laying on the vast ocean. id feel like free willy swishing all around up and down on the waves.. or beached on a sand ocean flicking around for my dear life would explain it better i think.. 

think about it lol 

*anyhoo sorry westie back to the thread lol

spewing i wish i had have known that about the fanta seeds i woulda ordered them dammit.. oh well 
*


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2009)

*anyhoo sorry westie back to the thread lol

spewing i wish i had have known that about the fanta seeds i woulda ordered them dammit.. oh well 
*[/quote]


I wish i had known too lol, Id of bought some propper reg seeds lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> nonsense keep flicking through the rolls till you get to a brown one, then flick back one and your set to go
> 
> or you could always rub them down with talcum powder and look for the wet spot.
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAMN boi yall sound like jimi hendrix all experienced n shit lol


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2009)

pics for the pervertslol first two is psychosis and the last is cheese.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2009)

both lookin great westy, which is the better yielder? or is it all about the potency?


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2009)

i recon this time the psychosis will yeild better but id say they r about the same. As for potancy the psycho is a bit stronger and better tasting but its hard to say as i havent had them both ready together and the first and last psycho i took was awek early or so lol. still was knockout tho so im so looking forward to em lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2009)

i cant wait man, im gonna make some hash brownies n destroy some peeps


----------



## genfranco (May 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> pics for the pervertslol first two is psychosis and the last is cheese.



wow westy.... Your closet is sure looking allot better these days... Way to go bro!


----------



## Tatan (May 6, 2009)

Thats really nice Mr west... lol it looks like a forest in there.. thats a lot of good weed, congrats man !


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 6, 2009)

Tatan said:


> Thats really nice Mr west... lol it looks like a forest in there.. thats a lot of good weed, congrats man !


Yea what tatan said man, great job! Those psychosis' have CRAZY crystals as FUCK 

Is that clone only? Never heard of psychosis.


----------



## DodgeDread (May 6, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Yea what tatan said man, great job! Those psychosis' have CRAZY crystals as FUCK
> 
> Is that clone only? Never heard of psychosis.


I think it's a clone only strain kept going by the same exodus crew who spread the cheese. 

and lookin sexual in there westy!!!


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2009)

cheers guys glad ya like, the pics dont do em justice, next updat ill try and do jus b4 lights on or jus after they go off. Yeah dodge is riight bout the psychosis is a clone only from same guys who brought us the cheese lol.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheers guys glad ya like, the pics dont do em justice, next updat ill try and do jus b4 lights on or jus after they go off. Yeah dodge is riight bout the psychosis is a clone only from same guys who brought us the cheese lol.


you lucky royal army, UK "wankas". 

It's almost unbearable watching California and UK just tear up the danky dank clone scene. 

Wish I even knew where to start in New England. *Guess i'm stuck ordering seeds.*


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2009)

Oh sorry dude, if i ever get an abundance of seeds out of either of the clones id gladly gift a few if it were aloud


----------



## welsh wizz (May 6, 2009)

*2nd that gen!* Looking mighty fine!






mr west said:


> pics for the *perverts* lol first two is psychosis and the last But not least hump is *cheese!!!!!!!!!*.


 
kiss-ass *Nice tent shot! **Heads bobbing all over the place.




*


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2009)

lol cheers welshy mate they falling all over the place aint theyi shall throw a few more strings over the cross members lol


----------



## DodgeDread (May 6, 2009)

haha look like your plants are having a mosh in there lol


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2009)

they ok wen its all zipped up its cuz i had it wide open they fell all over the place like drunk kids lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (May 6, 2009)

good work man. must be a nice smell in there too. should be a great yield! walk on!


----------



## Mammath (May 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> they ok wen its all zipped up its cuz i had it wide open they fell all over the place like drunk kids lol.



Standing room only in that carriage.

Looks great in their Westy. Well done mate.
You should have plenty of quality smoke from now on hey?


----------



## Gorlax (May 7, 2009)

Nice work Mr West, they look so tasty. I Want!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2009)

you know guys i think the boyscouts would have a lot more interested young peeps if they put their tents to better use like westy


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2009)

I got that blue cheese hanging still since monday lol I wanna take it down and shmoke it lol. Hopefully ill have a perpetual stone from now on lol. Gonna plant a few more seeds today i think to keep the 3 ww that germed company. Chizel ex/ww and something else dunno what maybe a bublelicious reg seed to see wot i get lol. oooo oooo i got them mandala seeds too 4 safari mix and 7 satori i forgot bout them lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2009)

oooh safari mix eh?!? more for da jungle eh


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2009)

i was unlucky wen i planted the last safari mix, ironicly i got a male and killed it beautifull plant it was too, doh! that hindsight thing again. lol.


----------



## Mammath (May 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> i was unlucky wen i planted the last safari mix, ironicly i got a male and killed it beautifull plant it was too, doh! that hindsight thing again. lol.


I have killed many a male. Regrets.......


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2009)

yeah i must of killed a goof amount of the boys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2009)

lol i never thought wed get to the stage of wanting males westy never lol im hoping for a purple male and or a papaya one n try n grow it out under cfls in a cardboard box, but im short on space n i dont really want a male anywhere near my girl tent


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2009)

I think its funny as fook Don, Like u said once, without bad luck id have no luck atall lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2009)

ahahahaa tons of luck all of it bad eh


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2009)

lol. Just worked it out after weighing up the blue cheese, im getting approx .77g per watt, which aint bad is it? Im quite chuffed concidering i only been growing 17 months lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2009)

that's well above average dude! congrats. and you've been unhappy with your yields lol you using a 600 or 400?


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2009)

400w all the way, its only an approximation, if each plant in my box gave me an oz then its 11oz divided by 400. Lets hope it carries on in this vain lol.


----------



## Tatan (May 7, 2009)

.77 grams per watt would be great Mr. West... Im hoping you get there


----------



## oscaroscar (May 7, 2009)

I'd never thought of working it out per watt, what is an average yeild for a 600w I'm asking coz I thought i did an ok job on my last grow


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2009)

if u get a g per w 600w will yeild 21.42 ounces


----------



## welsh wizz (May 8, 2009)

Hi mr west, you have been using a scope for a while when the tetrahy are creamy / merky how much longer till they go amber? 
They started off crystal clear.


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2009)

on the cheese? I noticed milky 100% at 8 weeks and bout 30% amber at 9 weeks.


----------



## welsh wizz (May 8, 2009)

Cool thanks mate.

I got a scope ×60 ×100, brand new £10 couldnt leave it there lol.


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2009)

Bargain hunter welsh lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2009)

i use a jewellers hoop i mean loupe.....31 x somethin 10 maybe


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2009)

thats ok if u got good eyesight Don, i got shite eyesight so i need 100x lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> if u get a g per w 600w will yeild 21.42 ounces


 I got 10 1/4 ww and 8 1/2 jh (18 1/2) from one grow cycle, so thats less than a gr a watt. is a gr a watt about average?


----------



## phil le b (May 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> I managed to get a clone of the original exodus cheese the other week and I also planted a greenhouse seeds cheese and a big buddah cheese. Ive been waiting for the bbc seed to pop and emerge and yesterday the seed case came off but this morning its still no unferled and opend its leaves grr.


I GOT SUM FROM BIG BUDDA


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I got 10 1/4 ww and 8 1/2 jh (18 1/2) from one grow cycle, so thats less than a gr a watt. is a gr a watt about average?



I think a gram a watt is ideal not average.


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2009)

phil le b said:


> I GOT SUM FROM BIG BUDDA



After rowing big buddah cheese i got some seeds bout 20 of em from one plant. Maybe i was unluucky with the bbc i grew but it was heavely afgani strong and hardly cheesey atall. Good luck with yours phil


----------



## TakingBongRips (May 9, 2009)

I've personally seen over 10p's of "The Cheese" and happened to get 3 seeds from all that. It never seemed to be much of a super dense, big bud, but its a very nice high along with a beautiful taste. I can only hope 1 of these 3 seeds are a female  Time to smoke some Cheese


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2009)

TakingBongRips said:


> I've personally seen over 10p's of "The Cheese" and happened to get 3 seeds from all that. It never seemed to be much of a super dense, big bud, but its a very nice high along with a beautiful taste. I can only hope 1 of these 3 seeds are a female  Time to smoke some Cheese


which cheese are u growing man? Propper cheese has rock solid dense as fook buds. Seed cheese will only ever be a waterd down version of the clone only cheese.


----------



## DWR (May 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> I think a gram a watt is ideal not average.



 i just got 650 gramms on a 600w...

 I was amazed how good a fucking adjust a wing is !

realy try it m8 ! try it ! and if your scared about the heat, like i was.. you'll be amazed how cold it actually is, i would say a cooltube isnt much better at all, only if you got a small space .... like my second room  

anyways, i'm about to buy some new lights for my clones, yeah cheese is in there m8


Was the Greenhouseseeds cheese the best ? If not, explain how the taste of the ghsc cheese tasted and how it stoned  

cheers


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2009)

oh man, ive been bed since then lol. If i didnt write it down in here at the time then i couldnt remember soz dwr specialy as baked as i am lol


----------



## DWR (May 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> oh man, ive been bed since then lol. If i didnt write it down in here at the time then i couldnt remember soz dwr specialy as baked as i am lol



rofl true... cheers  

peace


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 9, 2009)

DWR said:


> rofl true... cheers
> 
> peace


Here ya go mate! 

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/148429-greenhouse-cheese-smoke-grow-report.html

This, trainwreck and some Sativa dominant, like the Hawaiian snow is what I'm purchasing next.


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2009)

Cheers chowda saved me there mate nice one lol. rep+ for u lol


----------



## DWR (May 9, 2009)

wow I like the design of the page and i just scrolld down quickly and jumpd back to this page.. + rep mr west.. shit..  looks nice ! 

 HAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


nzznznznznznz


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheers chowda saved me there mate nice one lol. rep+ for u lol


hahaha no prob bob, thanks 

this report really gave me that extra push to try greenhouse cheese. I'm going to purchase some of these and Trainwreck when I get my next paycheck


----------



## crippledguy (May 12, 2009)

hey there westyy



justchewing on some crayons right now... and playdough..


lifes just dandy.

how ya be


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2009)

yeah im cool, just finished cleaning the cat flap with my tongue. Come Friday Ill have a cheese at 10 weeks and a psycho at 9 weeks lmao happy days


----------



## Mammath (May 13, 2009)

lmfao 

Anything drying Mr West?
What's for breakfast?


----------



## welsh wizz (May 13, 2009)

Hello mr west.

breakfast? Trainwreak,Chirch & uk e cheese mix spliff, this just foooks up the whole day..


----------



## warkrimez (May 13, 2009)

haha....thats some mix


----------



## Tatan (May 13, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> hahaha no prob bob, thanks
> 
> this report really gave me that extra push to try greenhouse cheese. I'm going to purchase some of these and Trainwreck when I get my next paycheck


 
Me too, going for the Cheese on my next grow...


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Hello mr west.
> 
> breakfast? Trainwreak,Chirch & uk e cheese mix spliff, this just foooks up the whole day..



The breakfast of kings lol
i had blue cheese pollum and superskunk mix joint for my breaky today lol


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2009)

Mammath said:


> lmfao
> 
> Anything drying Mr West?
> What's for breakfast?


i got a small blue cheese hanging at the min, i recon 24 grams maybe lol


----------



## Fyfe (May 14, 2009)

I smell somethin cheesey 

how are we doin westy?

ya missed me?


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2009)

Fyfe mate, shit yeah I missed ya>>>>>>>>>>>>>> have some super skunk couchlock ( always nicest wen its nearly gone).
So whats been gwan with you Fyfe??? Ill take some pics tomoz i gt a 10 weeek in 12 cheese and a 9 weeker psychosis. Jus checked my temps jus b4 lights on and its rocking a steady 21°c and 52.2% humidity happy days.


----------



## hippiepudz024 (May 14, 2009)

here are some pics of my Greenhouse feminized color coated cheese, im growing it under a 400 watt hps and it's in a ten gallon container of fox farm OF soil. these pics are at the middle of week eight flowering, as u can see from the pics this plant is very buddy, it's not that kind of leafy bud, its just all calyx mmmmmmm, and i can truly say that i think i got very very very lucky on this phenotype, it grows very rapidly during veg, and then when it hit flower the stalk just almost doubles in size, and the mama just sucks her soil dry every other day, the smell on mine is definetly like a mix of some old cheese and some strawberry cheesecake, I had 2 keep some clones of this momma.IMPRESSED BY GREENHOUSE FOR ONCE. 8-D


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2009)

Looks sweet mate, this ur first cheese grow?


----------



## Tatan (May 14, 2009)

Hey Fyfe... good to see you ... you should start your journal again.

Good deal Mr. West about new pics tomm, really interested to see the development on that cheese


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2009)

Ill try and make sure u get a good look at it, it hasnt swelled that much


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2009)

whoever gave me rep+ saying they liked my avatar heres a better look at it. Its a psychosis bud at9 weeks i think.


----------



## DubsFan (May 14, 2009)

That first photo is pretty epic. Worst case it's gnarly...in my book though it's pretty epic.


----------



## Fyfe (May 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> Fyfe mate, shit yeah I missed ya>>>>>>>>>>>>>> have some super skunk couchlock ( always nicest wen its nearly gone).
> So whats been gwan with you Fyfe??? Ill take some pics tomoz i gt a 10 weeek in 12 cheese and a 9 weeker psychosis. Jus checked my temps jus b4 lights on and its rocking a steady 21°c and 52.2% humidity happy days.


im all good mate, soz i aint been on in ages. iv been smashed on white widow for the last 3 weeks straight, kinda fucked my head up with being used to resin but god its good stuff 

i'l make sur ei pop in 2mox for the cheese pics im lookin forward to it. 

superskunk eh? iv missed to much. puff puf pufffffffff!! pass back and exhale  

speak 2mox mate.


----------



## DubsFan (May 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> whoever gave me rep+ saying they liked my avatar heres a better look at it. Its a psychosis bud at9 weeks i think.


 
Can't wait to see em' harvested dude. Subscribed man...


----------



## Fyfe (May 14, 2009)

Tatan said:


> Hey Fyfe... good to see you ... you should start your journal again.
> 
> Good deal Mr. West about new pics tomm, really interested to see the development on that cheese


orite fella 

good ta see ya too.

i have no grow at the moment 

but.... i live in a top floor flat and iv just been given permission to re-open the loft which has never ever been used. soo.... watch this space 

and i must say westy that the tsatiest looking bud iv seen in time! maybe even ever


----------



## sir chongalot (May 14, 2009)

how do u now the cuttings u got of the exedus cheese were of the true plant and not some body talking shit as they do


----------



## Tatan (May 14, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> orite fella
> 
> good ta see ya too.
> 
> ...


Thats great news! looking forward to your new grow !


----------



## briwaller (May 14, 2009)

i have what im going to say in my head,.....but by the time i get to the bottom of the page, i forgot what it was.


----------



## welsh wizz (May 14, 2009)

sir chongalot said:


> how do u now the cuttings u got of the exedus cheese were of the true plant and not some body talking shit as they do


 
Quote mr west.
 The leaves, not all but some have double razor edges there is a pic on here somewhere. Plus the taste and buzz is like no other Iv come across.


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2009)

Yeah I was like " is this the real shit all the while i was growing out thefirst clone that i got but bout 6 weeks in 12/12 the smell was unbelivably strong and wen i tatsted it, I stopped doubting.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 14, 2009)

okokokokkokok

what is THE strongest cheese strain/hybrid that I can purchase on the internet?

I'm thinking cheesewreck, but I'm sure I'll just get cheese and trainwreck to try them both out seperately


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2009)

I dunno chowda, Ive only grown the blue cheese from big buddah


----------



## amsterdamned (May 14, 2009)

sup westy and the cheesey crew 

right im 4 days into flower and i have 2 cheese in the 6 im doing wanna see pics ? its the GH seed BTW :


----------



## DodgeDread (May 14, 2009)

hey chowder, i'd give the trainwreck a miss if i was you, mine were all lookin good and i'm sure it'll smoke fine but the yield was a bit lame, popcorn buds everywhere, nightmare trimming it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2009)

trainwreck is an awesome strain man i had no probs gbrowing fat colas with calyx's like peanuts!


----------



## welsh wizz (May 14, 2009)

My Trainwreck yeald was good at 3 oz dry, very hungry plant I never managed to over feed it, 10 weeks flowering or so and it needed longer I found the buzz strong while smoking but wore off quite quick, I wont bother with it again its nice but not what I was looking for.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 14, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> My Trainwreck yeald was good at 3 oz dry, very hungry plant I never managed to over feed it, 10 weeks flowering or so and it needed longer I found the buzz strong while smoking but wore off quite quick, I wont bother with it again its nice but not what I was looking for.


Ok yea maybe I'm just caught up in all the hype. The cheese is definitely getting purchased soon though.


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2009)

amsterdamned said:


> sup westy and the cheesey crew
> 
> right im 4 days into flower and i have 2 cheese in the 6 im doing wanna see pics ? its the GH seed BTW :


yeah get ya pics out lol course we wanna see baby pix lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (May 15, 2009)

Its that Friday feeling




, you updating to day mr west 

chowda why dont you go for a good trusty haze greenhouse do some nice haze seeds Widow, Rhino to go with your cheese.


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2009)

All thats stopping me now is that little ganja princess lol. Shes sparko in my bed at min so updates will be after shes got her sweet lazy arse out of bed lmao.


----------



## warkrimez (May 15, 2009)

Good morning all.
Bacon and cheese on toast,a cup of tea and 2 splifffs for brekky =)


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2009)

i hada cuppa tea and a fat blue cheese spliff and thinkin of food now lol


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2009)

sod it il have same again cuz i cant be botherd to go shop for bread lol


----------



## DWR (May 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> sod it il have same again cuz i cant be botherd to go shop for bread lol


pmsl

^^ i feel ya... sometimes you just cant be f'n bothrd to go down to the shops ^^

but you'll regret it when there closed and ya have to wait a eve for something to drink or food ... because you were just to stoned to get up ^^


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2009)

well wen my girlfriend gets up ill go shop cuz we need milk and bread and stuff skins ect. 11:24 at min and still no sign of her getting up, guess updates will be after lunch lmao.


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2009)

Im gonna leave her another week I think, too much bat shit in the medium slows dem budz.


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2009)

aint she pretty?


----------



## Fyfe (May 15, 2009)

Very pretty indeed westy kiss-ass

have you kept some more E-cheese clones for next round? 

hows Lond have you spoke recently?


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2009)

yes i have clones of each in my veg room. No I aint heard a thing from Londoner in bout 6 weeks.


----------



## Fyfe (May 15, 2009)

Good good keep them babies going 

orite, hope he is ok, iv not spoke with him in time either.

hopefully starting a new grow soon, i got given some seeds apparently durban poison? still got some ryders seeds to, and with my new found grow space (the attic) i have a hell of alot of space to grow them  i think its about 30 metres long and 10 wide, kinda exited to get it started. 

so whats next for the chop mate?


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2009)

thatll be who ever finishes first lol. Prob the cheese as i see amber trichs this morning as wel as clear?? so go figure.


----------



## welsh wizz (May 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> Im gonna leave her another week I think, too much bat shit in the medium slows dem budz.





mr west said:


> aint she pretty?


 
Its all looking very nice!!! .. puff puff cough cough *Rushhhhhh* where you gone pass lol.


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2009)

Marco!!!!!!!!!!!!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bluecheese/pollum


----------



## tahoe58 (May 15, 2009)

serious weed folks. thanks for sharing them pics! wonderful bud porn! excellent work. walk on!


----------



## Mammath (May 15, 2009)

Lookin great Westy. I needed a good tasty bud shot fix


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2009)

not up to the size of ur donkey cocks tho mammath man, thinkin seriously bout going coco.


----------



## Tatan (May 15, 2009)

kiss-ass awesome plants Mr. West.
Nice buds... lol I want some !! hehehe.


Wow Fyfe... 30 meters by 10 meters ? lol that space is HUGE.. you got so much space you wont be needing to grow Lowryders lol...


----------



## Mammath (May 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> not up to the size of ur donkey cocks tho mammath man, thinkin seriously bout going coco.


 we all have our individual styles and strains hehe.
Plus I think pot size has a lot to do with getting the big dick colas as well.
In my massive pots the plants just never really stop growing until about 3 weeks to go.
I think having smallish pots restricts the way the plants flower and limits them somewhat.

I think coco-coir is a great soil substitute.
The Big Bang plant I have in the veg cab at the moment is basically a simulated soil grow and she will remain in coco like that until I'm done with cloning her out and flower her.
I posted up some pics today of her in my journal.
I just treat her as if she's in soil other than I water and feed her hydro nutes.
I really think coco is the new soil and is not limited to being a hydro only medium.


----------



## Fyfe (May 15, 2009)

Tatan said:


> kiss-ass awesome plants Mr. West.
> Nice buds... lol I want some !! hehehe.
> 
> 
> Wow Fyfe... 30 meters by 10 meters ? lol that space is HUGE.. you got so much space you wont be needing to grow Lowryders lol...


its a big area mate yeh, i wont be using the whole area thats just a bit to dodgy lol, i;l just box off a corner or buy a tent i havent decided yet? 

yeh more room now, i will be growing 2 x lowryders and a few durban poison


----------



## Tatan (May 15, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> its a big area mate yeh, i wont be using the whole area thats just a bit to dodgy lol, i;l just box off a corner or buy a tent i havent decided yet?
> 
> yeh more room now, i will be growing 2 x lowryders and a few durban poison


Sounds good... I hope you start soon, and lol I wasnt suggesting you use that whole huge space ... just a little corner hehehe.
Way back then, after reading your grow I ordered some Lowryder 2 seeds to go along with my white widows. I split the seeds with my sister and none of the Lowryder 2 seeds germed for us, lol that sucked....


----------



## Fyfe (May 15, 2009)

Tatan said:


> Sounds good... I hope you start soon, and lol I wasnt suggesting you use that whole huge space ... just a little corner hehehe.
> Way back then, after reading your grow I ordered some Lowryder 2 seeds to go along with my white widows. I split the seeds with my sister and none of the Lowryder 2 seeds germed for us, lol that sucked....


thats a real shame man, all of mine have germed in the past, i went back to basics and did it natures way, just put them in some moist soil and under the light, 100% germ rate so far so im sticking with that way for now 

it will be started soon mate dont worry im opening up the whole tonight to see what im dealing with. so i'l report back tommoro and maybe evn start the journal so i can stop jacking westy's journal 

Sorry westy its been JACKED im sure you can forgive me 

see you all tommorrow lads.


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2009)

No worries bout the jakin Fyfe mate, its good to talk
Any excuse to bump my picks lmao


mr west said:


> Im gonna leave her another week I think, too much bat shit in the medium slows dem budz.





mr west said:


> aint she pretty?


----------



## DWR (May 15, 2009)

she sure is f'n pretty 

hihi..... nice shit, nice bud shot in avi mr. west looks sick !


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2009)

cheers D, I cant wait to cut thease gals down lol, ive missed propper cheese lol.


----------



## e$$exboy (May 15, 2009)

can anyone give me any tips on blue cheese ? im just kicking off a project and any info would be great, had a few good yeilds,, church,ww.b/bang, chronic,,, but these are from fem seeds ? cant get hold of decent clones on my patch.... anything i should know ? apart from the stench !!!!


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2009)

i found them great to grow, lovely plants, good and strong.


----------



## Jester88 (May 15, 2009)

im back. guess you guys have to put up with my shit again lol... i had to reformat ma computer dammit. 

anyhoo
im noticing that with the ak 47 nice strain really it seems

oh yeah the cheese is looking nice westie


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2009)

Don gin tonis growing AK 47 and hes jus cut some boy nanas off his girls. They was reg seeds too. No he didnt save any pollen


----------



## welsh wizz (May 16, 2009)

Mr west do you use a tds meter?
Iv just got one and Iv found I been under feeding big time, for less than £15 its a bargin it did take 8 days to come from hong kong. ebay
2.5ml of PK takes my ppm to 800 & Iv been feeding at 500 with all my feeds




.


----------



## DWR (May 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheers D, I cant wait to cut thease gals down lol, ive missed propper cheese lol.


^^ Cant wait for you either, i am getting another 400w today to start making some clones  

cheese is going to be included.... i cant wait m8.


----------



## Jester88 (May 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> Don gin tonis growing AK 47 and hes jus cut some boy nanas off his girls. They was reg seeds too. No he didnt save any pollen


its not often you actually want pollen lol. 
ive got a boy and a girl going by preflowers it seems so im pretty stoked there. 
but generally i prolly would be thinking about axing it sometime soon. cursing and swearing thinking this is fucked...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 16, 2009)

cant beleive how late i Caught on too this thread. GUTTED. HEY WESTY you are one jammy fucker i been after the original cheese for past 12 months got all my growing buddys looking out for me i want to grow some but also want to cross it with something else (my mates strain) to make a new strain . congrats on the find. but seriously anyone in the north (england of course) that wants to donate a clone of exodus feel free lol.


----------



## Tatan (May 16, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> cant beleive how late i Caught on too this thread. GUTTED. HEY WESTY you are one jammy fucker i been after the original cheese for past 12 months got all my growing buddys looking out for me i want to grow some but also want to cross it with something else (my mates strain) to make a new strain . congrats on the find. but seriously anyone in the north (england of course) that wants to donate a clone of exodus feel free lol.


Be thankful at least in england you got a chance of getting one of those clones


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (May 16, 2009)

sure not as big as you wanted joojoo but them looks like some good smokin. I'd pay extra for herb likes that.


----------



## Jester88 (May 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> Originally Posted by *mr west*
> _
> 
> 
> ...


pic bump................
she is beautiful westie


----------



## hippiepudz024 (May 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> whoever gave me rep+ saying they liked my avatar heres a better look at it. Its a psychosis bud at9 weeks i think.




whats up mr west, to answer ur question on pg 183, Yes thats my first cheese grow and i love the stuff, Also im the one who left that message about ur avatar, I just love the look of that bud, and now that u say if psychosis, that makes it even better mmmmmm <8-D


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 17, 2009)

this plants smells sooooooooooooooooooooo fuckin gud,


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2009)

Its gonna take all my strength and wil power not to chop em today lol, not being anywhere near em really helps tho lol but tonight will be diffrent hehehe.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 17, 2009)

the mighty ganja princess will stop u lol


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2009)

See now thats jus silly cuz now itys a challenge hahaha


----------



## warkrimez (May 17, 2009)

haha...don't do it westy,you'll only feel dirty in the morning


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 17, 2009)

i fort u liked a challenge west lol


----------



## crippledguy (May 17, 2009)

hey westy child


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2009)

hada busy weekend looking after my mums cats. also me m8 was 50 today aan hada beer rpound his to celebrate lol. the chheessee is still intact lol.


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Mr west do you use a tds meter?
> Iv just got one and Iv found I been under feeding big time, for less than £15 its a bargin it did take 8 days to come from hong kong. ebay
> 2.5ml of PK takes my ppm to 800 & Iv been feeding at 500 with all my feeds
> 
> ...



Just bought one of theses £13.70 all in lol cheers wizz matekiss-ass


----------



## welsh wizz (May 18, 2009)

It makes sence at that price mate you cant go wrong.

You should get an email with postage tracker details recorded delivery.

Smoking deeee cheese 

Have a lovely day


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2009)

I cut that cheese, prob only get 3 quarters off it but its primo a grade shit, ill prob cut the psycho in 4 days lmao.


----------



## DodgeDread (May 19, 2009)

hey westy, did i just read somewhere you grew some chiesel? what did you think of it? I've got a few flowering now and 1 mother but not sure whether to keep this strain going


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2009)

my first chizel is only 5 weeks in at min lol so ill let ya know


----------



## Mammath (May 20, 2009)

Hey Mr West, I've been meaning to ask because I've heard you mention it.
...WTF is 'pollum'?
Excuse my ignorance.

Isn't that what you feed to chickens? lol


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2009)

pollum is hash, imported. This stuff dont need burning u jus pik it off with ya nails and crumble it into a joint. Theres dif grades, some so hard u have to wave a flame over it and some u dont need to it just crumbles. Cant get any polum at the min tho. I have about 5 joints of lebaneses which u have to burn a litttle but it fluffs up lovely to go in a joint.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2009)

man i havent seen any hash other than soap up north for years its such a shame, at least peeps are seeing the light and swithing to weed over plastic bags oil henna and horseshit...


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2009)

this pollum is the same price as green too £140 an oz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2009)

dont mind paying dollar for decent hash like Lebanese or charras man id kill for a taste of some charras


----------



## Mammath (May 20, 2009)

So pollum is imported hash  Learn somethin new everyday. 
Thanks Westy 

Gosh you fellaz seem to have a good supermarket up there at the top of the world on that little island.
I think the last hash I 'hot knifed' was back in the late eighties 
Let alone have enough to pepper a joint with.

Might have to make myself some. I remember that taste...


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2009)

Yeah i made some blener hash with my first load of trim was very very nice the taste the smell was so hashy but it was only bout 4 joints worth out of a carriewr bag full of trim lol


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2009)

Blender hash here this was the way i did mine
heres a pic my bits on the left its soapbar on the right and a clipper bit to give scale


----------



## Tatan (May 20, 2009)

Thats great Mr West. I think im going to try it out. Also.. can the fan leaves also be used to make hash ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmm soapy lol im gonna have a bash at gumby method next lot of trim looks like you get a decent return on the trim involved though it does take a day


----------



## Jester88 (May 20, 2009)

Tatan said:


> Thats great Mr West. I think im going to try it out. Also.. can the fan leaves also be used to make hash ?


yes tho you wont get much

to don gin
go the gumby hash if you can do it right you can get awsome results.. 
i got bags now and ill never go back but thats cos im a perfectionist and it makes the whole procedure seem more proffesional 

i bet you have lots of different micron graded clothing that you could make into filters. boardies will make good for one or more


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2009)

Cheese is a selected Sensi Skunk 1988 vintage. Purchased from the breeders shop in Amsterdam, from the man. The seeds where sprouted and this pheno has been kept and passed around in the UK since then.

Its for sure a rare 'sport' of Sk1. Which has been reported way back in the past. It is prior to there being any remake of the Sk1 strain in Adam, these where from the original seed batch we think, as its unlike any Sk1 ive seen since, as all have a lot more Afghani in the high and mix.

It has a almost pure Sativa high, with little to no body, unless harvested amber. It has a Sat dom growth profile and traits and will grow into a large diamond shape with multiple branches if left to bush. She clones easily, is still very vigorous indeed, grows fast and will go tall. Stetch from clone at 6 inch is to about 4feet in flower. 8-10 week flower, with a very adaptable cutting time, want it pure up, can be taken at 55 days, want to have you head on the desk with a cerabal 'couchlock' take it beyond 63, it isnt a Indica couchlock though, you could get up if your brain still worked. rofl.

Its a extreme resin producing plant, as can be seen in the photo above. It will choke itself eventually i think. The nugs are incredibly dense, hard. Every little piece you pull from the bud will be coated in resin, no matter how deep in the bud you go. The high is long lasting, hard to build tolerance to.

The plant has been a keeper for all who have tried her. Very strong potency overall.

It got named the Cheese due to its really pungent smell, a real chemy pungent smell thats unlike the typical Sk1, not fruity at all. Pure fuel/chem smell...it smells like a drug. From miles, one ziplock bag is not even enough for a nug, you will smell it. Serious odor control needed in flower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> to don gin
> go the gumby hash if you can do it right you can get awsome results..
> i got bags now and ill never go back but thats cos im a perfectionist and it makes the whole procedure seem more proffesional
> i bet you have lots of different micron graded clothing that you could make into filters. boardies will make good for one or more


yeah i looked into makin my own bags a while back but i got a bho tube instead and thought this stuff waaaaaay better but in fact its actually too strong for regular smoking lol. i like the idea of having slightly impure hash as ill have slightly more hash!

oh ok back to the cheese heheh pics of the hangin cheeeze westy??? if theres owt left i mean youve had it cut what like 2 days?!?!?!?


----------



## SailentShadow (May 20, 2009)

Wow! looks intense!

I think your leaves, but not the long fan leaves; would still get a bunch of THC. I'd still smoke them. LOL  save them as Weed paper, instead of Tobacco Paper. if mine get crystally like that, that sounds like the most intense illest idea!!! COPY RIGHT!!! LOL~


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2009)

dude the weed cigar has been going for years !!!

http://www.weedfarmer.com/joint_rolling/cannabis-cigar/cannabis-cigar.htm


----------



## Tatan (May 20, 2009)

Great info on the Cheese Mr. West.. thats even more detailed than the websites selling it 

Have you heard of this new strain called Cheesus from Big Buddha ?.. I guess they crossed one of the Cheese clones with a male God plant... so they claim they got the son of God, Cheesus, lol... Im thinking about buying some for my next grow


----------



## Jester88 (May 20, 2009)

if thats what they did its pretty clever lol


----------



## crippledguy (May 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude the weed cigar has been going for years !!!
> 
> http://www.weedfarmer.com/joint_rolling/cannabis-cigar/cannabis-cigar.htm


 
cool cool avatar don!

= rep for ya. 

puff puff pass.. cough cough.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2009)

ive had some love and some hate for the avi dude lol cheers CG!!! it kinda freaks me then it doesn't

shmooke


----------



## Jester88 (May 21, 2009)

the avatar hmmmm
i feel like i want to punch it in the face..

i agree don gin its freaky. normally i try help te underdog and the less fortunate... but that pic i dunno.. lets just say its a come punch me face for me lol.

p.s does this iq test work for anyone else


----------



## DWR (May 22, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> the avatar hmmmm
> i feel like i want to punch it in the face..
> 
> i agree don gin its freaky. normally i try help te underdog and the less fortunate... but that pic i dunno.. lets just say its a come punch me face for me lol.
> ...


hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa








> hmmmmmm
> 
> i feel like i want to punch it in the face !!!!!!!!


whahaa......


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

Dons av looks like my big brother wen he was a kid lol. Enough chit chat lets have some psycho.




















I know theres a tiny bit of mite damage but ive tried to keep it at a minimum.


----------



## Mammath (May 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> Dons av looks like my big brother wen he was a kid lol. Enough chit chat lets have some psycho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That plant is just so fucked up 

I'm sure when smoked, it will render you the same Mr West.

Twisted and fucked up as usual Westy  Lovin it!


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

yeah thats wot she looked like without the puppet strings mam. I think cuz these are clone onlys its sometimes hard to get em to grow the best way for them suporting them selfs so strings will have to do lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2009)

daaaamn boys i love the pinky hairs on the norman its lookin ace westy man! buds so heavy shes got the dope fiend lean!!!


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

Im still not that happy with them to be honest they not looking as good as i know they could of but shes chopped down now at ten weeks in 12/12. Ill have to keep trying with em tho cuz the smoke is ace, words fail me cuz im too mash up my brains gone on strike lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2009)

hahahah mind melted eh west! good work fella! TGIF!


----------



## welsh wizz (May 22, 2009)

I love the brain numbing sensi






Cheese on mr west kiss-ass


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

Cheese certainly hits the parts other weeds miss lol.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheese certainly hits the parts other weeds miss lol.


http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/Cannacopia/ChunkyCheese.htm

this or Greenhouse Cheese, not sure but will probably grab this one.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

Ive not tried the cannacopias chunky cheese. The ghs cheese is ok but its like shandy compared to strong real ale.


----------



## DWR (May 22, 2009)

king of cheese  

great pics man !


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> Ive not tried the cannacopias chunky cheese. The ghs cheese is ok but its like shandy compared to strong real ale.


Cannacopia's strains look *VERY* promising, especially since Chimera and Rezdog both vouched for their credibility. Low prices, high potency/demand and most important, LEGIT.

$35 a pop for 10 seeds of Sour D, Cheese and Bubba x Deep Chunk? Can't go wrong.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 22, 2009)

DWR said:


> king of cheese
> 
> great pics man !


sir cheesealot ...or something similar haha BAKED


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Cannacopia's strains look *VERY* promising, especially since Chimera and Rezdog both vouched for their credibility. Low prices, high potency/demand and most important, LEGIT.
> 
> $35 a pop for 10 seeds of Sour D, Cheese and Bubba x Deep Chunk? Can't go wrong.


yeaqh ive been thinking of getting their c99 x deep chunk for a while but im gonna swap a cheese clone for a real deal cinderella clone hopefully!!


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

Im so fucking smashed i cant.........................most things really lol, love this fucking stuff rarrrrhkiss-ass


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 22, 2009)

damnit EVERYONE is baked off of primo cheese and I'm over here trying to scrounge up enough $ for a dime sack 

MAN the wait is LOOONNGG


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

Yeah but wen it comes round its happy days and makes the angziyty worth the wait. Every sack runs out eventualy.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> Yeah but wen it comes round its happy days and makes the angziyty worth the wait. Every sack runs out eventualy.


Good point. This will help me with the trek.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

good luck getting the wizdom out of that wibble lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> good luck getting the wizdom out of that wibble lol


_Every sack runs out eventualy._

All I needed.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

the trick is to keep more coming to fill up that sack asap if not sooner lol. I feel like im trpping man< im gettin trail back and ghosts in my pheriphery(spl) Ill post back how i feel wen i finish my bed time fat dairy spiliff puff puff on>>:joint


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

my eyes hav a film of gumk over them and im finding it hard to focus on the keyboard. I dunno if i can make it the 9 feet to my bed lmao total bran and body couchlock, take the cheese to ten weeks it knocks ya out amber all the wayish lol


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

Night all xx


----------



## genfranco (May 22, 2009)

heheheh good night Mr West dude...

Yeah man i ambered it all up in my first grow and when i would smoke a bowl and pass out while i typed shit to you guys i figured it was too much...LOL..


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> my eyes hav a film of gumk over them and im finding it hard to focus on the keyboard. I dunno if i can make it the 9 feet to my bed lmao total bran and body couchlock, take the cheese to ten weeks it knocks ya out amber all the wayish lol



How pathetic i seem now in the warm light of day lmao. Ive had so much fun this week wiping ppl out with the cheese, so many ppl had earlie nights lmao.


----------



## tahoe58 (May 23, 2009)

hehehehehehe.....Mr. West. that was good. thanks for posting that. I need to make some cheese I think. Walk on!


----------



## Tatan (May 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> my eyes hav a film of gumk over them and im finding it hard to focus on the keyboard. I dunno if i can make it the 9 feet to my bed lmao total bran and body couchlock, take the cheese to ten weeks it knocks ya out amber all the wayish lol


Wow Mr, West im Jealous !! thats why Im growing Cheese on my next grow


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2009)

Wel Ive had too many cheese and psycho joints im getting a bit bored of being off my face lol. I gotta meet my unkle today first time in bout 20 years lol, hes in the uk to rescue his way word daughter my cousin lol. They will be fukibf off back to new zealand soon so i only got one chance to see them lol. Im gonna be cheesed up hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2009)

wow dude thats bonkers, hope it all goes well mate


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2009)

Jus rollin rollin rollin now then im off lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> Wel Ive had too many cheese and psycho joints im getting a bit bored of being off my face lol. I gotta meet my unkle today first time in bout 20 years lol, hes in the uk to rescue his way word daughter my cousin lol. They will be fukibf off back to new zealand soon so i only got one chance to see them lol. Im gonna be cheesed up hahaha


Wait... so do most UKers reside in New Zealand? Cause New Zealand is a fucking ill place.


----------



## Mammath (May 25, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Wait... so do most UKers reside in New Zealand? Cause New Zealand is a fucking ill place.


How many times you been to NZ w1cked?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 25, 2009)

Mammath said:


> How many times you been to NZ w1cked?


lol never but I've had family and friends go, they say it's unreal.


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2009)

Ive never been to NZ, my uncle went out in the 70's wen it was cheap lol. It looks nice tho lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (May 25, 2009)

Its mainly rolling green hills & mountains with loads of sheep, sounds like Wales, Gods Country . 

This cheese sh1t is insane. 

 pizza.


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2009)

This cheese shit is so good my gf wont smoke it anymore lol on a work night lmao, more for me>>>>>cough cough >>>>


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 25, 2009)

ffffffff

see I want to try all that cheese goodness youz UKers are boasting about, but to find the original exodus even crossed with another strain is so slim...


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2009)

Im getting a touch bored with being stoned out my head. Could do with a nice body stone, cheese is all head even at ten weeks, ya face feels like its melting off ya head witha buzzing pressure in ya skull, it fucks with ya perception of time.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> Im getting a touch bored with being stoned out my head. Could do with a nice body stone, cheese is all head even at ten weeks, ya face feels like its melting off ya head witha buzzing pressure in ya skull, it fucks with ya perception of time.


You're lucky you have ANYTHING to smoke.

I've been sitting here watching my babies bud up with no dank to smoke. It's awful.


----------



## genfranco (May 25, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> You're lucky you have ANYTHING to smoke.
> 
> I've been sitting here watching my babies bud up with no dank to smoke. It's awful.



that..  sounds..   awful...   


if you look at it long enough you might get stoned maaann






​


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 25, 2009)

ACK!  UGH (dying noises) aaahhhhh  

Ok I'll try...  huff huff 


... Ok not stoned but it sure makes some beautiful masturbation material


----------



## Jester88 (May 25, 2009)

genfranco said:


> that..  sounds..   awful...
> 
> 
> if you look at it long enough you might get stoned maaann
> ...


lmfao i think you mean look at it long enough when your stoned lol.
have a cone and look at it lol it has llike an ape or a gorrilla.. i dunno but i think it could be a gorrilla crossed with a kangaroo making it a ind of bunyip i think lol. maybe im just too baked

anyhoo i tried to show yas what i see but i think i fucked up.. 

sorry westie but this was a nessecity.. i feel it just had to be done lol..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2009)

kinda looks like samsquanch!!!


----------



## Mammath (May 26, 2009)

One thing for sure...it looks ready to smoke. 

Down right delicious.

Nice work gf.


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2009)

I think its a tease poor chowda. Come round here wikedchowda and ill get u stoned mate. Jus remember all these things are fleeting. Wont be too long b4 imn scratting for a smoke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2009)

sup westy !? hows tricks me old china?! got any porn for the lads?! howay i need cheering up after the weekend...


----------



## genfranco (May 26, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> ACK!  UGH (dying noises) aaahhhhh
> 
> Ok I'll try...  huff huff
> 
> ...


lol...crazy ass motherscratcher


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 26, 2009)

looks like king kongs ghost


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 26, 2009)

or a kkk member


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 26, 2009)

I think it looks like the boogy man from The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## genfranco (May 26, 2009)

Well I think it looks like a cross between the mud monster from scooby doo ... but its made out of bud.... Bud monster..... Aaaaarggghhhh





​


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2009)

jacked again lol


----------



## genfranco (May 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> jacked again lol


hehehe Sorry bro!


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2009)

its ok mate Its not like im updating much any more lmao


----------



## genfranco (May 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> its ok mate Its not like im updating much any more lmao


so this time around im thinking about not topping shit and trying to do the lollipop on large single cola plants.... I want a monster bud... what ya think bud... i think the topping and supercropping i got it down... but now i want to play around with single cola plants...althouhg i think that a 4 branch plant does good if spread right...god .. so many decisions... !!!!

post apic mr west!... whats cool in your country man... show me a cool river or lake or something...LOL.. or some of the ol ladies friends... you can take this thread back in no time!

LOL


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2009)

My tent today lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 26, 2009)

Looks pretty crowded in there..... How long til they start to die?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 26, 2009)

Remind me again, whats in ya tent? is it all cheesey? I think i'm gonna get something cheesy for my next go. whats best in your eyes? I doubt i'll be able to get my grubby mitts on the original. I've ordered sensi's g13x hashplant but i want 2 strains and i wanna try a cheese. btw your tent is looking the nuts mate..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2009)

mr west said:


>


its a jungle out there! lush westy mate


----------



## rasclot (May 26, 2009)

shit man how many u got in there!!! lookin very nice ras


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 26, 2009)

Have you heard anything about the Dairy Queen I'm growing? It's your cheese crossed with a C-99 male. Sub said it has the double serated edges like cheese.....


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2009)

I got two morning glorys at 8 weeks in 12/12 last friday, 1 cheisel 1 cheese 1 psycho at 6 weeks in 12/12 on last friday and 3 homegrown fantaseeds cheese that were 3 weeks in 12/12 on friday which make 8 in the tent. I got good temps 80°f and bout 40% humidity. The hopme grown fantaseeds cheese has double serated leafs, more so than the cheese id say lol.


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> l


My tent today lo


----------



## Mammath (May 26, 2009)

Hey great looking tent there Westy. She is chokaz mate.
Full of lots of goodies by the sounds of it.
Temp and RH sound perfect 

Interesting about the HGFS cheese. I'm looking forward to seeing how they turn out.
Ive got a couple of those seeds now that I'll grow down the track. 
I had the choice of the few different cheese strains but went with the Homegrown version. 
This was based on what you said about those similar leaf serations a while back.
Can't wait to see how yours flower.
Make sure you keep us informed with some pics.
All the best.


----------



## genfranco (May 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> My tent today lol


hell yeah man... with all the bullshit i didnt even see that pic.... LOL... i like how full you got it now....


----------



## Jester88 (May 26, 2009)

so westie i have one question ive seen people reffer to phsycosis as uk cheese are these in fact the same???


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2009)

no its smokes difrent and tastes difrent. Its defo cheesey but if u have both infront of ya and smoke either they r quite difrent but very potant. Psychosis is i think but dont quote me on this one, Ive read that its cheese and super skunk cross, done by the same guys who gave us the uk cheese the Exodus collective. Its a sweeter smelling bud bit more fruity cheesey like but not the same by any stretch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Have you heard anything about the Dairy Queen I'm growing? It's your cheese crossed with a C-99 male. Sub said it has the double serated edges like cheese.....



im quite interested to know what the pheno's are like on your dairy Queen my cheese cut only has some double saw leaves and some not. cindy is a special girl a bit racey! a bit of a goer


----------



## rasclot (May 27, 2009)

my nycd has got double serated leaves will post u a pic later wen lights come on


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2009)

Yeah its not an exclusive thing atall lol. I think its quite common cuz ive seen it on nivarnas bublelicious.


----------



## Mammath (May 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> Yeah its not an exclusive thing atall lol. I think its quite common cuz ive seen it on nivarnas bublelicious.


It's still a signature though isn't it?


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2009)

Heres another pic of my tent with a few buds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2009)

BOOOOOOM SHANKA chunky nuggets westy! Nice!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 27, 2009)

looking good Fred..


----------



## genfranco (May 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> Heres another pic of my tent with a few buds



Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## welsh wizz (May 28, 2009)

When ever I come to your thread it makes me want to skin up.





Love the porn mr west.


----------



## rocweiler (May 28, 2009)

Have you got to try the big buddah cheese? I got one now from the attitude at 9wks flowering and she doesn't look close to ready at all. I thought the cheese was more of a indica strains but this thing is looks like it will flower forever and smells fruity as all hell, nothing like I would think cheese to smell.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 28, 2009)

rocweiler said:


> Have you got to try the big buddah cheese? I got one now from the attitude at 9wks flowering and she doesn't look close to ready at all. I thought the cheese was more of a indica strains but this thing is looks like it will flower forever and smells fruity as all hell, nothing like I would think cheese to smell.


I need to find a girl like the one in your avitar, one that can grow pot out of her ass......


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2009)

tat would be cool lol. To rocweiler, yeah i grew a big buddah cheese and a ghs cheese along side the uk cheese, it came 3rd out of the 3 for being cheesey, it was more like an afgani in smell and bud structure.


----------



## Fyfe (May 28, 2009)

Lovin the porn westy  i always smile hen i log onto your thread kiss-ass

hopefully my grow will get started soon, its on hold at present though, at least untill after the TT races.


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> Lovin the porn westy  i always smile hen i log onto your thread kiss-ass
> 
> hopefully my grow will get started soon, its on hold at present though, at least untill after the TT races.


good to se ya fyfe, good idea u dunt want a loada bikers finding ya grow by accident lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I need to find a girl like the one in your avitar, one that can grow pot out of her ass......



is it just me or can no one else see avi's? been gone for a week ish now?!?!?

nice porn westy


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> Heres another pic of my tent with a few buds


page bump


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2009)

I can see avis fine mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2009)

what skin are you using?


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2009)

the oldschool one blazin 07


----------



## welsh wizz (May 28, 2009)

Dons av and he cant see it






mr west like your new one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2009)

i know what the hells going on here?!?!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 29, 2009)

Did any of you guys have trouble logging on yesterday? I kept getting an error message saying a database error..... I tried all day and got the same thing


----------



## Jester88 (May 30, 2009)

yep happened to me too


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2009)

Yep servers were down all yesterday.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 30, 2009)

servers are dying boys. gonna be a sad day if they go down, i fucking love this website and learnt most the shit i know from here i dont even have an account on any other site....gutted


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2009)

I donated 10 dollars to the server fund, if everyone dipped in their pockets im sure they could get what they need to keep on truckin.


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> Heres another pic of my tent with a few buds


still got a week and a half on the morning glorys and im outa smoke, gutted lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> still got a week and a half on the morning glorys and im outa smoke, gutted lol


THE DAY HAS COME! 

now you feel my pain...


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2009)

I knew your pain well b4 this day lmao


----------



## genfranco (May 30, 2009)

LOL...we are all jumpin on the wagon...

I ran out and had to go to the store.... $180 later im ok for a few days. 

i feel my shit needs 2 weeks longer....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2009)

the AK avenger will come to the rescue!! i put the first two aks up to dry last week their in tupperware burping presently, the first plant was bone dry the second not quite there yet but the almost dry weight came in at............. 9.7 Oz from 2 plants! obviously theres gonna be a bit more loss to get the second plant to bone dry im gonna hopefully overestimate at an Oz n hope its the .7 lol an oz has already gone to a friend but ill post pics of the rest and a final weight through the week......


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2009)

fukin ace work the Don mate. Heres me stugerling to get an oz a plant lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 31, 2009)

I ordered some gh cheese yesterday 25 notes for 5 fem, I couldn't get the hgfs ones so my next grow is gonna be sensi g13 x hash plant and gh cheese and i might chuck in a couple of gh super silver haze coz i've already got those. I wish i could get hold of the original.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2009)

Didnt pickandmix have the homegrownfantaseeds cheese in stock? Still i think urll be hapy with the ghsc its a better cheese than the big buddah effort lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 31, 2009)

I get my seeds from a shop that orders them for you and they didn't have a hgfs catalogue. I like getting them from there coz you don't have to have them sent to your gaff and i pay cash.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> fukin ace work the Don mate. Heres me stugerling to get an oz a plant lol.



cheers man i nearly creamed me kecks! 

thing is if you lowered the number of girls in your tent or uppad the watts to a 600 youd get more a plant. and be suffering scorched plants like me right now!!! my chiesel is crispy fried ive had to put tubs of water in the thing to up the humidity


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2009)

well u seen the pics of my cheisel aint ya don its burnt to a crisp too I think its a bit fussy bout wot it eats lol.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> well u seen the pics of my cheisel aint ya don its burnt to a crisp too I think its a bit fussy bout wot it eats lol.


OH CHIESEL!

I wanted to try that for a while! Sounds weedtastic.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2009)

smells like washing up liquid says my girlfriend lol buds are dense as fook just bit of burn, oh well never mind eh lol. I just bought 5 jack the ripper beans yay for me lol, cant wait to try subcools genetics.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2009)

dude seriously my chiesel is in the same condition i.e burned to fuck except mines heat related. my chiesel much like my arms n face are toasted after this weekend.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> smells like washing up liquid says my girlfriend lol buds are dense as fook just bit of burn, oh well never mind eh lol. I just bought 5 jack the ripper beans yay for me lol, cant wait to try subcools genetics.


Got the bug eh? After reading up on them they seem like a good bet.....


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2009)

and for a fiver a seed not too spendy aswell lol


----------



## Mammath (Jun 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man i nearly creamed me kecks!
> 
> thing is if you lowered the number of girls in your tent or uppad the watts to a 600 youd get more a plant. and be suffering scorched plants like me right now!!! my chiesel is crispy fried ive had to put tubs of water in the thing to up the humidity



Hey Westy, I've worked it out...

Don's on the right track.

You grow like a connoisseur, but smoke like a 18 year old...

A few more colas to each plant and your there mate... lol

PS: The scorching is from you UK boyz not used to little heat


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2009)

Ironicly I didnt smoke that much wen i was 18, an 8th would last me a week rather than a day like these days.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man i nearly creamed me kecks!
> 
> thing is if you lowered the number of girls in your tent or uppad the watts to a 600 youd get more a plant. and be suffering scorched plants like me right now!!! my chiesel is crispy fried ive had to put tubs of water in the thing to up the humidity



Hey Westy, I've worked it out...

Don's on the right track.

You grow like a connoisseur, but smoke like a 18 year old...

A few more colas to each plant and your there mate... lol

PS: The scorching of the is from you UK boyz not used to little heat


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2009)

I wish that were true mammath, I could make an 8th last all week lol wen i was 18. Its just a little hicup with the perpetual grow thing lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2009)

How baked are you today mammath? ur repeating urself and making me repeat meself too lol


----------



## Mammath (Jun 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> How baked are you today mammath? ur repeating urself and making me repeat meself too lol


Haha..I'm extremely fucking baked..

what was the question?

 fucking contagious shit


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2009)

Im feeling nice and mellow but by no means baked lol i need to lay n the ground outside to do that today lol.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 1, 2009)

Have you choofed down that Sensi skunk yet?

Haven't seen an update on her for a while.


----------



## crippledguy (Jun 1, 2009)

heyy westyy!

yo yo brudah! how does it goes? you musnt eat da yellow snow!!!!!!!!!


baked.. lets play puff puff pass ....


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2009)

oh shit i missed ya cpg, damn lol.
i smoked that super skunk weeks ago lol mammath soz, it was very nice at 9 and a half weeks.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 1, 2009)

I've just checked out your album, you've had some wicked plants man. What was that really tall skinny one? I can't rep you yet, I will when i can..


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2009)

that tall skinny one i think was the freaky alaskan ice that was fuked lol. I also got some pics in my gallery too
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?u=32789


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> that tall skinny one i think was the freaky alaskan ice that was fuked lol. I also got some pics in my gallery too
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?u=32789


man you really do have a lot of grows under your belt 

some VERY yummy looking buds too 

What's your all time fav strain that you grew, based on ease and potency?


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 2, 2009)

yay westies threads over 200 pages long 

congrats... Bump........


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2009)

its gotta be exodus cheese all the way man. Ive only been growing for about 18 months lol and im still a nubi and got lots to learn lol.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> its gotta be exodus cheese all the way man. Ive only been growing for about 18 months lol and im still a nubi and got lots to learn lol.


This intrigues me Mr West.

The answer was a no-brainer 

..and your not a nubi anymore.

Why isn't your tent just filled with fucking echeese?

Is it the thrill of the chase that compels you to try other strains?

When it's so damn good, and hit's all buttons, why grow anything else?


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2009)

cuz well I like a bit of variety plus the cheese is a bit too strong for a daily shomke, I like to get lifted as well as smashed lol. Also its like anything u wouldnt drink only 10 year old port and only eat choclate gataux. It wont stay special if u had it all the time lol. I had a quick dried morning glory spliff this mornin and it has hit the spot perfecly. I got some seeds in the post this morning from subcool, for £26.50 I got 5 jack the rippers and ten free testers from dank dairys cheese x cheese bx1 Im over the fuking moon yay. Just need the time and space to grow em lol


----------



## Mammath (Jun 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> cuz well I like a bit of variety plus the cheese is a bit too strong for a daily shomke, I like to get lifted as well as smashed lol. Also its like anything u wouldnt drink only 10 year old port and only eat choclate gataux. It wont stay special if u had it all the time lol. I had a quick dried morning glory spliff this mornin and it has hit the spot perfecly. I got some seeds in the post this morning from subcool, for £26.50 I got 5 jack the rippers and ten free testers from dank dairys cheese x cheese bx1 Im over the fuking moon yay. Just need the time and space to grow em lol


All good points 

When have you ever had space issues


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2009)

your right its lack of space issues i have lol


----------



## Mammath (Jun 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> your right its lack of space issues i have lol


...that's funny 

Tell us more about the dank fucking dairys cheese x 2 bx1 E =Mc2.
WTF is that shit?


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2009)

I dunno man im just bout to pm subcool and ask him


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2009)

Mammath said:


> ...that's funny
> 
> Tell us more about the dank fucking dairys cheese x 2 bx1 E =Mc2.
> WTF is that shit?


aaaaahahahah =Mc2 crackin

i reckon its cheese x cheese x urkle back crossed 1 time


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 2, 2009)

Mammath said:


> All good points
> 
> When have you ever had space issues


haha seriously, 18 months of growing and you've got this many strains grown?

I need to ffff move out so I can start up the strains I've been lookin forward to!


----------



## genfranco (Jun 2, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> haha seriously, 18 months of growing and you've got this many strains grown?
> 
> I need to ffff move out so I can start up the strains I've been lookin forward to!



yeah me too... damn kids and the wife take up to much growing room. 

LOL


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aaaaahahahah =Mc2 crackin
> 
> i reckon its cheese x cheese x urkle back crossed 1 time


I recon its cheese crossed with cheese first back cross myself lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 3, 2009)

I would say if its off sub it will be the shizzz .
puff puff echeese pass out


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2009)

Puff puff morning glory biff>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> tripi stuff lol


----------



## Mammath (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey Westy, isn't the Morning Glory a Barneys strain?

You smoking seeds or what my friend?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 6, 2009)

The Morning Glory seed I got is from Barney's Farm.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Westy, isn't the Morning Glory a Barneys strain?
> 
> You smoking seeds or what my friend?


so far nota seed mammath, I take it back lol. Still wont buy barneys lol


----------



## rasclot (Jun 6, 2009)

hey westy checkout my monsters in my sigpeaceout


----------



## Mammath (Jun 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> so far nota seed mammath, I take it back lol. Still wont buy barneys lol


lol How's it go down?
Looks like a good smoke from the write up.


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2009)

Its a very nice smoke, nice freash flavor with a distinctive exhale that makes ya nose tingle, almost gives ya the cheese sneezes lol.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> Its a very nice smoke, nice freash flavor with a distinctive exhale that makes ya nose tingle, almost gives ya the cheese sneezes lol.


I love bud that makes you sneeze...


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2009)

genfranco said:


> I love bud that makes you sneeze...


Glad Im not the only one, the really special ones are the multiple sneezes


----------



## grow space (Jun 7, 2009)

fine setup and plants you got there dude-keep up the superb work....


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2009)

Cheers man >>>>>>>>>>>>> have some sneezey weed


----------



## Fyfe (Jun 10, 2009)

RAB C NESBIT!

smells oh so cheesey in here westy


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2009)

What a legend that man is lol. Yeah i got some cheese at 8 weeks in my tent that smell fooking awesome. Good to see ya fyfe mate hows it going?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Fyfe (Jun 10, 2009)

im all good mate ,still looking for somewhere to grow  

the attic thing is a no go as i think im moving to another flat now, going from one bed to two. 

just been chilling enjoying the TT races and smoking my uncles grow lol, been smoking white widow, hindu kush and the plant that we only know as seemo's plant which was by far the most potent. 

now im back on the soft black though 

How are you mate? you keeping well? and the lovely missus? 

puff puff pass back >>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

fyfy long time no chatter hows tricks on the isle? gettin back to black i see! 

its all mites and battle plans round these parts...


----------



## Fyfe (Jun 10, 2009)

mites and battle plans? sound like something from world of warcraft or some other crap  

im all good matey, yeh back to black mate 

the isle is good mate, TT races are on this week so the taffic is horrible but the races are good  

how are you mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

am all gravy well except for the mites lol a little bit drunk from dinner drinkies.... 

man id love to have some nice squidgy black to smoke. i hear them TT races are lethal man. you don't see many grandads on motorbikes tho.

your not into world of warcraft are ya?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 10, 2009)

we got the squidgiest round here at the moment. we seem to get it once a year. i dont smoke it myself just dont like it. crazy on the bong tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

where you at 1eyed?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 10, 2009)

down in the northwest of england me don.

^up i mean


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 10, 2009)

stoned haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2009)

ahahah im north east but your probably down from me


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 10, 2009)

I think I've found something that might peak your interest westy 

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/auctiondetails.php?id=109689

I am def buying a pack of these for next grow. I smoked a C99 cross about a month ago and I was probably the highest I've ever been!


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I think I've found something that might peak your interest westy
> 
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/auctiondetails.php?id=109689
> 
> I am def buying a pack of these for next grow. I smoked a C99 cross about a month ago and I was probably the highest I've ever been!


thats the one i was o0ut bid on lol. I might wait and try a killer bid nearer its finish lol, ill let u know in an hour lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats the one i was o0ut bid on lol. I might wait and try a killer bid nearer its finish lol, ill let u know in an hour lol


haha get out that's nuts. are you "cheddarbob"? haha 

also I'm sure you've answered this a bazillion times, but have you grown the Homegrown Fantaseeds Cheese? I'm trying to figure out the best bet to try out cheese when I do.

I want the no ceiling, blueberry centered, cheese infused no tolerance UK exodus high... at least as close as I can


----------



## Fyfe (Jun 11, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> am all gravy well except for the mites lol a little bit drunk from dinner drinkies....
> 
> man id love to have some nice squidgy black to smoke. i hear them TT races are lethal man. you don't see many grandads on motorbikes tho.
> 
> your not into world of warcraft are ya?



the squidy is nice to smoke, its just nice to have something thats abit more chilled out to smoke, nearly all gone though and expensive over here like everything else 

Yeh the tt races are alot more dangerous than a normal superbike race as they are racing on public roads so its not all smooth tarmac and nice tyre walls to save you, its a case of if you crash your likely to die or not race for until your multiple fractures heal  

i love it though it 37 miles of complete madness and thats just the first lap  the lap record got broke at 130mph over the 37 miles and thats average times they push 200 at parts 

And no no and NO! i do not like world of shitcraft. it annoys the hell out of me lol

are the mites being delt with?


----------



## Mammath (Jun 11, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> the squidy is nice to smoke, its just nice to have something thats abit more chilled out to smoke, nearly all gone though and expensive over here like everything else
> 
> Yeh the tt races are alot more dangerous than a normal superbike race as they are racing on public roads so its not all smooth tarmac and nice tyre walls to save you, its a case of if you crash your likely to die or not race for until your multiple fractures heal
> 
> ...


I envy you Fyfe.

Living where you get to watch the 2-wheel boyz push the envelope must be...normal.
For me I'd love to see that stuff.
I plan on being a 2-wheeled Gramps Don! 

Hey Westy how's about an update on those HGFS cheesey's?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah that's why i want some just a nice mellow workable stone, no mindfuck, lately i've been having to cut down on my intake cos its just been totally ripping me a new one i have to take the first one easy and top up from there.

man 200 mph on those roads must be fuckin scarey, do they spend time studying the course or just let fly n take off?!

as for the mites i sent the pred's in last night tho cant see that they've kicked much arse yet, cant really see them at all tho hahah

fuck world of ballcraft. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I plan on being a 2-wheeled Gramps Don!


i don't drive but if i did id love one of those trikes, like a mobility rascal for kool grandaddies


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2009)

well i got some pics to show ya but the insert image thing aint working ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

yo westy! lookin grand in there man how long till the next ones out? n whats it gonna be?


----------



## Mammath (Jun 11, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i don't drive but if i did id love one of those trikes, like a mobility rascal for kool grandaddies


Haha 

Training wheels!

Hey that looks great Westy, is that the fantaseedsy cheesey?


----------



## rasclot (Jun 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> thanks, so we got 1st pic uk cheese nearly 9 weeks in 12 then the hgfscheese at nearly 6 weeks and my tent to finish lol cheers don u is a star


 lookin good as always westy!!!ras


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2009)

Cheeers ras mate, ur diesels are coming on a treat.


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2009)

this is 1 of my 6 week hgfsc.





this is a nearly 9 week uk cheese bud.





and this is ma tent as of yesterday


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 11, 2009)

i just did big buddha blue cheese and it was nice but nothing on an original cheese, i thought it was alot more blue than cheesey. shame your exodus clones did,nt take i would have loved too have the original mothered in my room.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 11, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> the squidy is nice to smoke, its just nice to have something thats abit more chilled out to smoke, nearly all gone though and expensive over here like everything else ?


what you paying on the squidge fyfe. it,s pretty dear round here too.


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2009)

I still got exodus cheese in my tent and veg room, I wont be losing that ina hurry lol. My preditor mites will be here tomorrow yay.



Qty Description

1 Spider Mite Pred x 1000 (500ml bottle)

If you live in mainland UK, your order has been sent on a
next day delivery service (unless otherwise stated above)
and will be with you tomorrow (excluding weekends).


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking good fred, I'm looking forward to doing my gh cheese, i'm only doing something cheesey coz of your obsession with it lol. I wanna see what all the fuss is about..


----------



## nuera59 (Jun 11, 2009)

like yourself mate I've managed to get hold of 2 exodus cheese clones from Luton. They stink in veg let alone budd. lovely


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2009)

I wouldnt call it an ovssesion, I just like strong pot that does the trick with a great flavor. Cant wait to pop my jack the ripper seeds.


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> this is 1 of my 6 week hgfsc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pic bump with a promi of porn tomorrow


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> I still got exodus cheese in my tent and veg room, I wont be losing that ina hurry lol. My preditor mites will be here tomorrow yay.
> 
> 
> oh. i thought i had read that your clones did,nt take. i would love to get one from you. maybe one day i might track you down. lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi mr west like the tent shot! I have nothing in flower too much shit going down at the mo.
Is it just me? My cheese dont stink in veg state.


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jun 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> pic bump with a promi of porn tomorrow


That is mad cheese. The cheese, the whole cheese and nothing but the cheese so help me god. amen


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2009)

Sorry I been slack with my promise ill pull em out on Monday and take some pics. I got some predator mites in my tent at the min lol, so they doing their thing. Im not sure how effective they are in the 12/12 light sinario, apparently they r better with more light lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> I wouldnt call it an ovssesion, I just like strong pot that does the trick with a great flavor. Cant wait to pop my jack the ripper seeds.


Transplanted all mine today. Posting pic's tomorrow..... Who doesn't like strong pot? Flavor is a bonus..


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2009)

A few people dunt like strong weed lol, i have mates that wen they know i have cheese in my tin say id rather not have a joint lol. Lightweights in my book but each to their own and more pot for me lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

lightweights ..... hahahahaha! hadn't heard that term in a while. Thanks for that Mr. West! Walk On!~


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2009)

I remember there was a tasteles t-shirt about a few years ago, with a pic of that girl who died from extacy in hospital bed with tubes coming out of her, Leah Betts light weight was the slogan lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

yea ..... never saw that ..... i remember is from like way back .... 20-30 yrs in highschool, and at that time is was more related to consumption of copious amount of Ale. LOL!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> A few people dunt like strong weed lol, i have mates that wen they know i have cheese in my tin say id rather not have a joint lol. Lightweights in my book but each to their own and more pot for me lol.


dude i know how they feel, now that im not smoking everyday my tolerance is so low a full joint to myself and im high all day, blessing or a curse lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2009)

that leah betts thing was fucked up lol her parents only allowed the pic to highlight the dangers of ecstasy....


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2009)

wasnt her dad a copper?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2009)

apparently it wasn't the E that did for her it was the fact shed drank far too much water and swollen her brain. it wasnt her first E but her third and aparently after 300 grand and 35 officers were assigned to the case, plod only charged the 4 mates that were there with her. bonkers


----------



## Mammath (Jun 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> apparently it wasn't the E that did for her it was the fact shed drank far too much water and swollen her brain. it wasnt her first E but her third and aparently after 300 grand and 35 officers were assigned to the case, plod only charged the 4 mates that were there with her. bonkers


Yeah, watch that water intake, it's a real brain sweller! 





Glad it wasn't my daughter.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

a cousin of mine died from a pulmonary edema, essentially drowning as his lungs filled with fluid, some odd reaction to too much beer and GBH (date rape drug) don't ask me what he was doing taking that .....i didn't understand?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2009)

and on a chirpier note.......

[youtube]xf-VTl9cpgA&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2009)

im gonna start fatbombin everyone's journals mwahahahahaaaa


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

hahahaha...good job changing that path we were on .....bring on the LARD! LOL!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and on a chirpier note.......
> 
> [youtube]xf-VTl9cpgA&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


 Couldn't see the pic. I'll try a bump and see if it loads.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf-VTl9cpgA


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you my friend..... Your a little twisted..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2009)

well wouldn't life be boring if we were all made out of ticky tacky


----------



## genfranco (Jun 16, 2009)

So ... how abotu some chronic grows westy?... some ak47 or somethin....or are you a cheese exclusive kinda guy?


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2009)

I got some of subcools beans the otrher day jack the ripper, im looking forward to popping them, check em out dude


----------



## genfranco (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn man! I need to check up on these strains more... i thought the 8 miles high sounded sweet "trippy visuals" 

but thsi jack the ripper? wow 

Jack The Ripper.&#65533; The mother plant Jacks Cleaner F1 has obtained urban legend status due to it's&#65533; hard to get nature and folktales of lethal potency leaving men dazed. 

thats just says: Buy ME! Grow me! See if you can handle me! hehehhe Hell yeah good find bro!

Do these guy ship to the US?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 16, 2009)

I checked out those JTR seeds and from what i've read your in for some quality bud. My next grow is gonna be gh cheese and sensi's jack flash coz i couldn't get sensi g13xhashplant


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Damn man! I need to check up on these strains more... i thought the 8 miles high sounded sweet "trippy visuals"
> 
> but thsi jack the ripper? wow
> 
> ...


Subcool is a member of staff here at riu, whty dunt u ask him if they ship to the states?


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I checked out those JTR seeds and from what i've read your in for some quality bud. My next grow is gonna be gh cheese and sensi's jack flash coz i couldn't get sensi g13xhashplant


Jack flash is a nice version of jack herer, the one i grew and took cuts from had a tendency to give the odd male flower but still its quality bud. The greenhouse seeds cheese is a nice seed cheese, urll be well happy with both of them choices OscarOscar>>>>>>>>>>>> I got a few buds of jack flash so ill pass ya a bit.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> Subcool is a member of staff here at riu, whty dunt u ask him if they ship to the states?


I didnt know that was his website.. I just figured he sold his shit there... OK ill look for him.


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/75474-tga-strain-guide.html
check here gen!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers Fred. How big did the JF get, i've read its got 2 phenos instead of jh's 4. I think i had the indica pheno last time on my 2 of my jh's and one a bit more sativa which was a nicer smoke not that the others were bad


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 16, 2009)

BTW i'm getting fems, were yours fem that hermied?


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah it was one of the limited edition fem jack flash #5 indi pheno lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 16, 2009)

Shit i didn't realise they were limited edtion. i was gonna order 'em saturday. how long ago did you have it?


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2009)

i think u can still get em if not i got a couple i could gift ya.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 16, 2009)

Seriously? I'll try and getting 10 from that shop i go to. Its so hard to pick a strain coz there is so many, i wanna try loads but i ain't got the room.


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah i got bout 4 out of some bud i got offf my mate, u can have two mate no problems i got more beans than hienze, never get a chance to grow em all


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks for the rep recently west 

might wana checkout my thread in the next couple days, harvest day was today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2009)

ill see your krispy kreme and raise you some cheetos


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> I got some of subcools beans the otrher day jack the ripper, im looking forward to popping them, check em out dude


I was just looking did you get a pack of free seeds mr west
not as you need them but nice to know as it said 

1 FREE packet per customer, per order.​ 
We have Free Seeds From *SOG SEEDS*<<New


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh yes indeedy i did welshy my good friend they are 10 dank dairy cheese x cheese bx1
which i pm'd subcool to ask wot bx1 ment and he said they used the stsmethod to get the seeds siilver thingy solphate or something.


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/how-grow-marijuana/72106-how-reverse-sex-using-silver-thiosulfate-solution.html


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2009)

so im not sure how they got the cheese to self seed usin silver but im guessing its mentioned in the link, i asked sub if they likely to be fems he said 50/50 
Ah they made acheese into a male with the *Silver Thiosulfate Solution*


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 19, 2009)

How To Reverse Sex Using Silver Thiosulfate Solution - 420 Magazine

Thats a good bit of info there mr west.


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2009)

Intresting shiztz init, I could have 5 males in them seeds lol it never rains but it pores


----------



## amsterdamned (Jun 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> so im not sure how they got the cheese to self seed usin silver but im guessing its mentioned in the link, i asked sub if they likely to be fems he said 50/50
> Ah they made acheese into a male with the *Silver Thiosulfate Solution*





welsh wizz said:


> How To Reverse Sex Using Silver Thiosulfate Solution - 420 Magazine
> 
> Thats a good bit of info there mr west.



interesting stuff in that link west  plus rep

week 6 of mine now and onto the overdrive

heres a close up an a few others m8


1) close up of the cheese GHS
2) close up of the cheese other one (ive got 2 in there)
3 crappy attempt at an overhead shot
4) room showing 2 ch 2 skywalker and ice an argmegeddon tall uns at the back) at the back

5) the homegrown fantasy chees i got on my last trip to damn 



i putthe last one up because a friends just cropped of with these seeds and i have to say its the closest thiung ive had to the e clone cheese we used to have within our circle

id recommend it mate.. the lads got a cracking phenotype so well all be using that for the time being ... hope to get you a pic or 2 of the bud cured etc for your perusal m8 

speak soon


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice dude. I got 3 home grownfantaseeds cheese in at min. My pal who grows has a ghs cheese pheno thats knock out at 7 weeks really really cheesey. Exodus cheese aint a very good morning smoke unless u want to go back to bed lol. Gotta keep rolling rolling rolling tho cough cough.


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ill see your krispy kreme and raise you some cheetos


Now I gotta pull out the big gums, see wot u made me do? I feel badly wrong now thanks for that.


----------



## amsterdamned (Jun 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> Very nice dude. I got 3 home grownfantaseeds cheese in at min. My pal who grows has a ghs cheese pheno thats knock out at 7 weeks really really cheesey. Exodus cheese aint a very good morning smoke unless u want to go back to bed lol. Gotta keep rolling rolling rolling tho cough cough.



yeh the lad i got this one off said its frosty but more creamy cheese if yo know what i mean...

the homegrown fantaseeds crew have worked hard on that 1 and i give 2 thumbs up tbh  sure youll agree when you crop off....

beginning to think your a brummie lad n all heheheh so much cheese around 


anyway plus rep me up ffs  speak soon bud


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought this would be more to your taste mr west.


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2009)

Big woman fuking hell how tall?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2009)

i was wondering how she got the water cooler up her ass?!?!?!?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 20, 2009)

Quick question: Do you guys even sample your bud without curing? It just doesn't seem worth it.

Burn too fast, burn too slow, tastes weird or ok and isn't very potent.


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2009)

cheese is one of the only strains that quick dries ok and still fuks u over but i only tend to qd a small amount of my buds lol needs be and all that.


----------



## iloveit (Jun 20, 2009)

I got a quick question?
What are your opinions on Homegrown fanta seeds versiong of cheese: Cheese - Homegrown Fantaseeds Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix Cannabis Seeds compared to the others in terms of yield, high & taste.


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2009)

ill let ya know when they have finished growing lol, maybe mid july time.


----------



## iloveit (Jun 20, 2009)

Ive just cancelled my order & decided to go with Big Buddhas Blue cheese & CHIESEL.


----------



## rasclot (Jun 20, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Ive just cancelled my order & decided to go with Big Buddhas Blue cheese & CHIESEL.


 i grew bb blue cheese only 1 outa 4 was a good pheno not sayin that urs will end like that i was satisfied with the end result check em out go to tag search n type in blue cheese its in there sumwhere


----------



## iloveit (Jun 20, 2009)

rasclot said:


> i grew bb blue cheese only 1 outa 4 was a good pheno not sayin that urs will end like that i was satisfied with the end result check em out go to tag search n type in blue cheese its in there sumwhere


When growers say "good Pheno/bad Pheno" what exactly do they mean?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 20, 2009)

iloveit said:


> When growers say "good Pheno/bad Pheno" what exactly do they mean?


"Phenos" are different variations of a strain.

Take humans for example: If a black man and a white woman had children, some would be darker skinned, some lighter, some with blue eyes, some without.

This is an example of different "phenos" in the family. It's just the variation in the genetics.

For example, I'm growing NL x skunk right now, and one pheno is taller (sativa pheno) and *WAYYY *more resinous. It's not as big a yielder as the shorter (indica pheno) but the indica is also less dank. This is just an example of the strain I'm using. It can be different for every strain.

Some phenos are so rare, even sometimes 1 out of 1000 plants, that these are what make up these "elite" crazy fucking strains. They make them a mother and clone/cross breed the shit out of.

So in reality, there's no really "bad" pheno unless it's just a waste to grow. But you wouldn't be able to know this, unless it was a clone of the exact pheno. Then all the clones will have that pheno's traits.


----------



## iloveit (Jun 20, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> "Phenos" are different variations of a strain.
> 
> Take humans for example: If a black man and a white woman had children, some would be darker skinned, some lighter, some with blue eyes, some without.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that little gem of an explanation.


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 20, 2009)

in lamens terms

a phenotype is the parts of a plant that we can make a judgment on through either looking at it, tasting it or smelling it. 

phenotypes examples
a skunk taste or fruity taste is a pheno type, 
leaf/bud colour is a phenotype, 
fat leaves or skinny leaves is a phenotype

indica/ sativa is not a phenotype their sub species and the species traits come from its genotype so a more accurate description would be this.

generally Indicas show the phenotypes of something like this
short plants
short fat rounded leaves
effects generally produce a stoned feeling
resinous buds

Sativas
tall plants
long slender leaves
energetic high
not so resinous buds

as said basically everything to do with the whole plant from the outside that we can make judgments on.

the genotype of a plant will control how your plant looks from the inside basically its genetics and all the way the plants going to look and grow. the phenotype is the end result from the genotype or more so the characteristics the plant shows from its genotype.

*So hows things westie whats been cracking*


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2009)

No seeds been cracking lately. few weeks till the next anything is comin out the tent, that wil be 3 home grown fanta seeds cheese. They smell well fruity, not cheesey but still lush. I put a white widow in my tent on friday. Thats the first flowering plant i have thats in coco. Im gonna try coco for a while to see wot the crack is. I gott a 50ltr bag of cann coco profesional+ and 2liters of coco nutes from canna all for 24 quid, bargain lol. I got a few of my veg plants in coco now so its all just happening latel but a bit soon to tell if its better or not lol. Ill let yall know what gwan nay worrries.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 21, 2009)

Whats coco? I'm still really new at this growing malarky and don't know much about anything, i guess i've been lucky with what i've done so far


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2009)

coco Instead of compost

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/163510-coco-growers-unite.html


----------



## rasclot (Jun 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> coco Instead of compost
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/163510-coco-growers-unite.html


im gonna do my next grow with coco was gonna use it on my current grow but still had soil left over


----------



## amsterdamned (Jun 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> coco instead of compost
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/163510-coco-growers-unite.html



+1 :d.......


----------



## iloveit (Jun 21, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> in lamens terms
> 
> a phenotype is the parts of a plant that we can make a judgment on through either looking at it, tasting it or smelling it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed input Jester.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 21, 2009)

Just read that coco growers unite thread, i might give it a go, its sounds like its easy to handle


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2009)

I should of gone coco ages ago lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2009)

its the new black


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2009)

lol, ya havin a good weekend mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah kanny just watching the karate kid man that shits funny, tryin to decide whether to watch cheese or pure gorgonzola i.e xXx or crocadile dundee at 9..... you havin a good un'?


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah im watchin top gear lol, few beers and a lot of spliffs yay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2009)

good work fella!! i knocked mesen over with some of that ak48 i felt fine topping up the high but the first half of the j had me banjo'd for a good hour!


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2009)

Its getting used to being off ya face that takes commitment lol, ive found alcyhol makes it really messy lol. Illl stop drinkin stella now lol.


----------



## iloveit (Jun 21, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Just read that coco growers unite thread, i might give it a go, its sounds like its easy to handle


Whats the coco growers unite thread?


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> coco Instead of compost
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/163510-coco-growers-unite.html




Heres the link dude


----------



## BakedinBC (Jun 21, 2009)

you guys must be brits.... i go to england and skate with my buddys there every summer and all you guys smoke is the cheese! damn haha


----------



## iloveit (Jun 21, 2009)

BakedinBC said:


> you guys must be brits.... i go to england and skate with my buddys there every summer and all you guys smoke is the cheese! damn haha


Which strain do you like better than cheese?


----------



## BakedinBC (Jun 21, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Which strain do you like better than cheese?


i dont have anything against cheese don't get me wrong!

dunno personally i havn't smoked many "strains" round were i live what you get is what you get, no name for it but its dank! haha

ive had (and loved) kush and chunky monkey

i like a nice 50/50 indica sativa (or close)


----------



## Mammath (Jun 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> Its getting used to being off ya face that takes commitment lol...


  Classic comment Westy, classic.


----------



## DubsFan (Jun 21, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> "Phenos" are different variations of a strain.
> 
> Take humans for example: If a black man and a white woman had children, some would be darker skinned, some lighter, some with blue eyes, some without.
> 
> ...


 
Below is a link to a plant I have growing (tree like potential). It's a bush and it is so dense I can't get to the stalk. My buddy and I each got a clone of this plant months ago. His plant is as tall but only 10-12" wide...not nearly as dense. Mine is as wide as it is dense. If you go to the last pages of my thread it gives you more current shots. I would definately call this a pheno. I want some seeds of a big producer to cross her with if she winds up bieng big but not the greatest producer. She has good "Big" genes but I have no clue about the buds she will produce.

She was supposed to be LA Conf. a big time indica...I don't think so.

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/201874-tree-like-potential.html


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 21, 2009)

so...did they reveal Stig? on TopGear? huh? glad to hear ya both enjoying ur sunday evening! cheers! man!


----------



## iloveit (Jun 21, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> so...did they reveal Stig? on TopGear? huh? glad to hear ya both enjoying ur sunday evening! cheers! man!


Turned out to be Michael Schumacher


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 21, 2009)

ur kidding .... no way .... really....? I mean I don't dislike Michael but ..... but ...... what a let down. Walking on!~


----------



## EpyxN (Jun 21, 2009)

awesome thread, flippin plethora of information in here. Then next time i get asked something i am not sure about i'll link to your thread and tell them to start reading  a++ thread


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2009)

i wonder if it will continue to be schuey tho as the last guy mccarthy that admitted being stig in his autobiography had to give it up...


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2009)

It cant continue with shuey as the stig, didnt u see the bit at the end wen jeza said maybe shuey aint the stig after all. I am really disapointed by top gear cuz there are plenty of top flight british drivers that could of beeen the stig and they pik a crout ffs whats that about?????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2009)

hmmm yeah but their all busy doin well in the grand prix n stuff schuey has time to spare lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2009)

I was thinkin of retierd drivers, Hill, Mansel and such.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 22, 2009)

oh yea ....even from other racing disciplines. ..... the brits still are a major leading force in motorsports.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 23, 2009)

puff puff pass  westy.... Vaporizing some fresh shit here man... staying up all night... No wonder the jars dont make it past a harvest...LOL


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2009)

I say enjoy it while u got it ur a long time dead.>>>>>cheesecheesecheesecheesecheesecheese til ya brains melted out ya skull like the sands of time


----------



## Mammath (Jun 23, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> oh yea ....even from other racing disciplines. ..... the brits still are a major leading force in motorsports.


Except for Toseland in MotoGP.

Put an Aussie on a Duc'... the rest is history.



Just stirring the pot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

sup westy n co i thought since a load of us are growing or about to grow TGA beans i started a TGA club 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/206241-tga-growers-club.html#post2643975


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok I am there with bells on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

ding dong heheheheh


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 23, 2009)

its on !!!! PINK SLIPS ANYONE


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

damn dude likes his cheese


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 23, 2009)

Puffs.....................................


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn dude likes his cheese


do u think hes eating what hes carving? by the looks of his gut id say yes he is and this aint his first mountain of cheez


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 23, 2009)

thats a lota cheese. 

a question 
how the [email protected]#$ do you find out that cheese carving is your passion???


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2009)

either u get into it for the love of cheese buy the half ton or the love of cutting stuff, he looks like hes been nto it a while lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

hahah so one day we had this left over 6lb block of edam n i was like woah this would be so sweet toke toke......


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> either u get into it for the love of cheese buy the half ton or the love of cutting stuff, he looks like hes been nto it a while lol.


i suppose its a lot better than deciding to cut people up one day though isnt it.


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe not as helthy lmao atleast in jail u get fed propperly lolish


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 23, 2009)

When are you starting your JTR thread? I found the Vortex to be male and the JTR#1 and Chernoybl#2 are females.....


----------



## Mammath (Jun 23, 2009)

mr west said:


>


Hah! Mt Cheesmore!

What gets me is that first carved fucker looks a lot like the artist himself.
(Minus the cap and facial growth of course)

 hmmmm....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 23, 2009)

westy you should get that guy too carve you out of cheese


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> It cant continue with shuey as the stig, didnt u see the bit at the end wen jeza said maybe shuey aint the stig after all. I am really disapointed by top gear cuz there are plenty of top flight british drivers that could of beeen the stig and they pik a crout ffs whats that about?????


It was a wind up, the racing line stig used on his/hers tests was differant to an f1 driver did'nt you watch the f1 drivers on top gear they all said stig showed them a differant line to what they would have used and stigs line was faster.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2009)

eagle eyed Welsh Wizz! good point


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2009)

gota be a wind up, just a fanny way to introduce guests lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2009)

the mystery goes on...... doubt well ever know really


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2009)

Tent and veg room lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 24, 2009)

You been doing a bit of painting in the veg room mr west looks very clean!






Cheesed up and loving it puff puff pass


----------



## rasclot (Jun 24, 2009)

lookin good as always mate wish i had a veg room


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> You been doing a bit of painting in the veg room mr west looks very clean!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheeesey wake n bake lol hmm cheese>>>>>>>>>>>>> the cheese u dont want the spread lol 


I painted the veg room wen i started the other year its just cuz ive raised the light a bit more than i have lately and its showing the white walls lolkiss-ass


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 24, 2009)

_the cheese u dont want the spread lol_

You dam right there I made the mistake of having a session with my bro inlaw he is txtin me all the time wanting some more.

I wouldnt mind but I cant flower anythink untill this house improvements is finished.

Yes still going on from last year, wish they wounld send a plummer with some sense the last guy tryed to burn the house down and I dont even have gas then the asesor tryed to bullshit me.

Just glad I can skin up and let it all go.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheeesey wake n bake lol hmm cheese>>>>>>>>>>>>> the cheese u dont want the spread lol
> 
> 
> I painted the veg room wen i started the other year its just cuz ive raised the light a bit more than i have lately and its showing the white walls lolkiss-ass


Are you that much of a veteran cheester that you smoke that shit for breakfast?

Power to ya Mr West.



welsh wizz said:


> _the cheese u dont want the spread lol_
> 
> You dam right there I made the mistake of having a session with my bro inlaw he is txtin me all the time wanting some more.
> 
> ...


Damn tradies...
What's the world coming to when you cant find a decent tradesman who can get the job done without burning shit down!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> Tent and veg room lol


 
What's that make? 18 plants is what I think I counted.....


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Are you that much of a veteran cheester that you smoke that shit for breakfast?
> 
> Power to ya Mr West.
> 
> ...





It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> What's that make? 18 plants is what I think I counted.....


 9 in veg and 8 in flower lol not a bad guess but theres two littel clone in the veg room tucked away in the bottom right hand corner lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 24, 2009)

I was listening to talksport at work on monday and they were talking about that stig thing and apparently its some bloke called Ben Collins, dunno who he is but a few people reckon he's the stig. He was booked on a flight with clarkson and the others a while ago and that let the cat out of the bag. it could be a load of bollocks but thats what i heard on the radio.

Plants are looking mighty fine Fred. Whats in there? You've probably already said but i'm a bit thick and need reminding lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2009)

mostyly cheese, with 1 blue cheese lol. oh and a white widow blueberry, so 6 cheese.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> mostyly cheese, with 1 blue cheese lol. oh and a white widow blueberry, so 6 cheese.


The Cheese, the whole Cheese and nothing but the cheese


----------



## Mammath (Jun 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> Tent and veg room lol


Looking a picture of health there Mr West


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 24, 2009)

absolutely beauiful. 

aahh i missed the westie grows lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 24, 2009)

gardens of greenery, bathed in light .... a beautiful sight it is .....


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh bugger, every ones gone gay on me lol. Im glad the pics make u wax lyrical, bit like some of the old love letters i used to send wen i wasnt getting any lol. >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

genfranco said:


> The Cheese, the whole Cheese and nothing but the cheese


the cheese the whole cheese and what was on tv last night lmao more like lolkiss-ass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

yo westy lookin fine man! hows the wwbb lookin?


----------



## Mammath (Jun 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> Oh bugger, every ones gone gay on me lol. Im glad the pics make u wax lyrical, bit like some of the old love letters i used to send wen i wasnt getting any lol. >>>>>>>>>>>>>


lol 

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HsfS2PNPRgs&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HsfS2PNPRgs&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## amsterdamned (Jun 25, 2009)

Mammath said:


> lol
> 
> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HsfS2PNPRgs&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HsfS2PNPRgs&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]



lolz

sup westy 

started my flush today - must resist urge to take arms off now and try heheheh


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

Shes doing ok needs a feed today, 6 days in 12


----------



## Mammath (Jun 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> Shes doing ok needs a feed today, 6 days in 12


Is that a she?
That's gonna be just a cola.  nice...


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

Fairly sure its a she lol, from a self seeded ww/bb


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 25, 2009)

look at the preflowers


----------



## DWR (Jun 25, 2009)

beautyfull plant there  looks proud


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

no pre flowers of yet but its only been six days in.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 25, 2009)

nice looking. that form should give you what you seek, phattie phat long cola. Walk On Mr. West!~


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> no pre flowers of yet but its only been six days in.


How many weeks total before you put it in 12/12?


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

no u misunderstand its been in 12/12 for 6 days already lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats a big plant for 6 days old.

just takin the pissssss






She looks jucy mate.


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> How many weeks total before you put it in 12/12?


that was about 6 or 7 weeks vegging sorry i missunderstood lmao >>>>>>>>cheesey = cheesye brain lmao


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> Tent and veg room lol


kiss-ass


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> that was about 6 or 7 weeks vegging sorry i missunderstood lmao >>>>>>>>cheesey = cheesye brain lmao


They usually show on the 6th or 7th node 4-6 weeks in for me. They are very small and need to be looked at closely but they are usually there. Mine have been showing for several days but it may be another week or 2 before I get pistols from the cylax. If you see a very small round growth it is male period. If you see a spear shaped growth it is most likely female although I have been fooled (just on 3 plants) and while waiting for the pistols they grew a neck and became a pod, they were not excatly spear shaped they just didn't look as round the other males.


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

I looked closely at it and noticed some nice new pistils, so ive comfirmed its sex hehe now letts have some buds llol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 25, 2009)

bring on the gods of buddage ..... hail down on this girl, and pha-pha-pha-phatten her up! Walk On!~


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

well its the first plant ive put in flower that was potted on into coco and i been feeding her coco nutes every water


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> I looked closely at it and noticed some nice new pistils, so ive comfirmed its sex hehe now letts have some buds llol.


Just gotta look in the right places. If you have just seen the pistols then it told you it's sex a week or more ago.....


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 26, 2009)

Good morning Mr.
puff puff cheesey hi 
Looks like Glastonbury is going to be a wash out again, most of my mates have gone been there since wednesday they had a storm last night poor buggers.


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2009)

Hahaha loooks muddy, glad im not going lol. Micheal Jackson has died, what a shocker.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> Hahaha loooks muddy, glad im not going lol. Micheal Jackson has died, what a shocker.


... and Farrah Fawcett. 

Big day for the media. They love this shit.

Watch them milk it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

i think jacksons faked it!! made money off the tour hes not going to complete and vanished into the night...


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2009)

Reggie Perrin Jackson


----------



## Mammath (Jun 26, 2009)

I think the thought of doing 50 shows in London was just too much.
Not the shows...but London. 

Edit: _This bad taste Michael Jackson joke has been removed_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

first joke ive heard bout it but its early yet! 

and you know we clearly have terrible taste mam


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

whats the difference between michael jackson and alex ferguson?

alex ferguson will will be playing giggs next year...


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 26, 2009)

Whats the difference between janet jackson and the england cricket team? janet jackson will be taking the ashes home this summer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

daaaaaamnn nice oscar nice. hehehe


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 26, 2009)

I said last night, "Since when does sucking baby dicks give you cardiac arrest?", and everyone got mad at me.

I felt bad after. A little.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 26, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I said last night, "Since when does sucking baby dicks give you cardiac arrest?", and everyone got mad at me.
> 
> I felt bad after. A little.


 Run dmc bad or regular bad? Or even michael jackson bad?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 26, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I said last night, "Since when does sucking baby dicks give you cardiac arrest?", and everyone got mad at me.
> 
> I felt bad after. A little.


And I felt bad about laughing at that , a little.....


----------



## amsterdamned (Jun 26, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> And I felt bad about laughing at that , a little.....



reports are surfacing that jackson was found in a childrens orphanage having a stroke !!!


week 7 bud pic coing here within the hour nice close up of the trichs hopefully  brb brew and a roll


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

my missus just saw my avitar and wasnt impressed apparently its a slap in the face to judy garland


----------



## amsterdamned (Jun 26, 2009)

cheese close up at week 7 

not as good a close up as i thoght it would be tbh so a bit gutted but ive put up some of the others in the room to compare next to for your viewing pleaseure. cant wait fo rthe bitches to come down ...dying to try the skywalker tbh


from left to right

cheese are pics 1 and 2 

3 = skywalker

4) = armegeddon 


the cheese i have from ghs seems to be a a frosty white covering and has a decent cheesey smell tbh .. should be quite good. 



your thoughts on the trichomes ready yet ?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my missus just saw my avitar and wasnt impressed apparently its a slap in the face to judy garland


Every body who knows anything knows she was the biggest coke whore around. Why would she be insulted..... She sucked it up like a twister


----------



## Mammath (Jun 26, 2009)

amsterdamned said:


> cheese close up at week 7
> 
> not as good a close up as i thoght it would be tbh so a bit gutted but ive put up some of the others in the room to compare next to for your viewing pleaseure. cant wait fo rthe bitches to come down ...dying to try the skywalker tbh
> 
> ...


The magnification of close up pics is not enough to see trichs.
You need at least 30x mag' to see the them, 50 -100 is better.
From the look of the amount of healthy white stigma on your buds you still got a way to go mate.
2 weeks + I'd say and then some maybe.
They'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Every body who knows anything knows she was the biggest coke whore around. Why would she be insulted..... She sucked it up like a twister



haha my lass is fairly anti drugs, i know how crazy is that me being a total wreck head........likes the money for kurt geiger shoesies tho


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2009)

Ahem.....................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2009)

sorry westy wrecked n off track a longway.... skywalker has a pretty big rep


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2009)

amsterdamned said:


> cheese close up at week 7
> 
> not as good a close up as i thoght it would be tbh so a bit gutted but ive put up some of the others in the room to compare next to for your viewing pleaseure. cant wait fo rthe bitches to come down ...dying to try the skywalker tbh
> 
> ...



Ive seen some nice examples of the ghs cheese, nice work asterdamned. Have u gota scope to check the trichs? I'd say a couple of weeks too but u knever know ya donald my mate has a ghs chees cut thats ready to smoke in 7 weeks 12, its amazing really cheesey and does what u want it to lol. Keep an eye on those trichs


----------



## well grow (Jun 27, 2009)

Mr West how did u rate your bbc and what yeild did you get from it . I must say that you do love your cheese +rep MR WEST


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks well grow, to be honest i wasnt happy with the bbc, seemed like it was more afgani than cheesey. Big buddahs blue cheese is more cheesey.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 27, 2009)

looking really nice and I'm with the others here. looks like a couple of weeks but know ur trichs .... should be mighty fine upon finishing. good luck! Walk On!~


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> Ahem.....................


Ahem....................


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2009)

Indeed....


----------



## DWR (Jun 28, 2009)

nice stuff west. Shame about my cheese was looking forward to growing them 

atleast i can watch you grow some bomb weed !!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2009)

I shall defenately do my very best to. Im out of smoke at the min well not totaly out but will be very soon, by lunch time id say lol, cats hair and backy bits>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cough cough cough.


----------



## well grow (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello to everyone, I havent had much time to start a thread but i have put some pic's of my Big Buddha Cheese gorw on my profile if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## well grow (Jun 28, 2009)

Anyone that wants to have a look ive started a grow jurnal its called My big buddha cheese grow here is the link https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/207978-my-big-buddha-cheese-grow.html their is some bits missing but ill add them in as i go but have a look and let me know what you think


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 28, 2009)

DWR said:


> nice stuff west. Shame about my cheese was looking forward to growing them
> 
> atleast i can watch you grow some bomb weed !!!


what happened??


----------



## meridan13 (Jun 28, 2009)

ok i wanna read up on this grow cuz i like u west but where the hell should i even start! i dont have all day to go through 226 pages lol


----------



## DWR (Jun 29, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> what happened??



I dont know man !!!!!!! I think that i just fucking suck at germinating !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROFL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMFAO !

no but seriously... kind of fucking weird cuz they all had a white tail when i put em in the soil. 

Maybe the bat mix killd the fuckers.  The El Nino & Himalayan Gold germinated from the pack.

must of been some crappy seeds... oh well...


----------



## Mammath (Jun 29, 2009)

It's easy to cook seeds when you trying to crack 'em.
It's a fine line we tread and some strains will cope better.
I've seen the white tail only to find it does nothing once put into the medium.
The wet towel inside some form of ceramic enclosure on top of a heat source is the safer option.
I used plastic tupaware the other day and even though they cracked they cooked and were useless.


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2009)

meridan13 said:


> ok i wanna read up on this grow cuz i like u west but where the hell should i even start! i dont have all day to go through 226 pages lol


well wot id do is start at the link in my sig that kinda puts u in the thik of it with some nice bud porn.


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> well wot id do is start at the link in my sig that kinda puts u in the thik of it with some nice bud porn.


hmmmmm i <3 cheese so im sure we'll get along mr.west .... very nice cheesy mommas you got kickin ... im gonna check your sig and see some porn, then ill be back !


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 29, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> hmmmmm i <3 cheese so im sure we'll get along mr.west .... very nice cheesy mommas you got kickin ... im gonna check your sig and see some porn, then ill be back !


 
Im back and I have to say veddy vedddy nice.... I like how pretty much all three plants look the same at the end... what one is your fav mr.west? This is my ghs cheese bush.

Day 48 flower


----------



## Mammath (Jun 29, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> Im back and I have to say veddy vedddy nice.... I like how pretty much all three plants look the same at the end... what one is your fav mr.west? This is my ghs cheese bush.
> 
> Day 48 flower


Looks like you've shaped that plant pretty well dude but it's not healthy for day 48.
You'll get there


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 29, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Looks like you've shaped that plant pretty well dude but it's not healthy for day 48.
> You'll get there


 
Yea the cheese is extremely picky eater I have tried 3 or 4 different types of nute's styles of growing with this cut( been working with for over a year now) either way usually by day 40 most of the leaves with turn yellow and brown, and the other leaves stay green till the end very funky plant and very very picky atleast the pheno i have.... anyways check this one out... this is himalayan gold on day 48...


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 29, 2009)

Oooh man sorry for the Hijack mr.west !


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2009)

dats cool aslong as its cheese related. My fave cheese is the original uk exodus cheese with outa doubt.


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> dats cool aslong as its cheese related. My fave cheese is the original uk exodus cheese with outa doubt.


 
What kind of cheese does it smell like though? or does it have other flavors???


----------



## Mammath (Jun 29, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> Yea the cheese is extremely picky eater I have tried 3 or 4 different types of nute's styles of growing with this cut( been working with for over a year now) either way usually by day 40 most of the leaves with turn yellow and brown, and the other leaves stay green till the end very funky plant and very very picky atleast the pheno i have.... anyways check this one out... this is himalayan gold on day 48...
> 
> Try ferts with more N in the count up to week 6 at least.
> The Him' is lookin gold dude.
> ...


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2009)

the homegrown fantaseeds that i got in 12 dont smell cheesey atll more fruiti tropicana smell, well intresting and yummy weedy smell but not the fuely cheese smell we all love


----------



## Mammath (Jun 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> the homegrown fantaseeds that i got in 12 dont smell cheesey atll more fruiti tropicana smell, well intresting and yummy weedy smell but not the fuely cheese smell we all love


Well I was hoping for a little bit a cheese in the HGFS 
At least your givin them all a go Westy.

Looks like you'll never beat the UK cheese for flavour, sneezability, and potency lol.

Looking forward to Subs X...maybe?


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 29, 2009)

Mammath said:


> weedsofdestiny said:
> 
> 
> > Yea the cheese is extremely picky eater I have tried 3 or 4 different types of nute's styles of growing with this cut( been working with for over a year now) either way usually by day 40 most of the leaves with turn yellow and brown, and the other leaves stay green till the end very funky plant and very very picky atleast the pheno i have.... anyways check this one out... this is himalayan gold on day 48...
> ...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 29, 2009)

oi oi wasuuup?? hehe


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> oi oi wasuuup?? hehe



All's gravey baby>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 30, 2009)

Gravey?? Surly its a cheese sauce or have you run out.

Going to be putting the two I have into flower in the next few days got the air con on in the bedroom anyway, no hot sticky sleepless nights for me.


----------



## rasclot (Jun 30, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Gravey?? Surly its a cheese sauce or have you run out.
> 
> Going to be putting the two I have into flower in the next few days got the air con on in the bedroom anyway, no hot sticky sleepless nights for me.


 its alright for sum welshy my room is like an oven at the mo no for me lol


----------



## ganjman (Jun 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> Thanks well grow, to be honest i wasnt happy with the bbc, seemed like it was more afgani than cheesey. Big buddahs blue cheese is more cheesey.


I agree, the male afghan they used to create the seeds displayed too many of it's own charactoristics. 

The original [clone only as you know] is deff the best, i think pretty much all round. 

Greenhouse seeds i grew of cheese DID come up to my expectations but still not up to the original standard, and not all of them were that good. It had so many differnt phenos in the pack i was sure to get one that was similar. 

Luckily theres so many cheese clones about in England it's not hard to find as long as you know the right network of people. I'd rather grow that than from seed.

I'm a fan of Bluecheese though, i like it alot. Sweet musty berry smell, with the cheesy note as the undertone. But i grew that from BB seeds. 

They need to take some of the afghan traights out and then seeds would be much more easily avaliable.


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Gravey?? Surly its a cheese sauce or have you run out.
> 
> Going to be putting the two I have into flower in the next few days got the air con on in the bedroom anyway, no hot sticky sleepless nights for me.


I got two exodus cheese and one exodus psycosis at 3 weeks, temps in my tent are ( quickley scuttlles off to check 85°f and 45% so cool ish lol


----------



## well grow (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought that i would have a problem with the hot weather that we have had but my girls have seemed to like it thay have showed a lot more growth. But i cant wait to have that first smoke knowing that it's free  and i know where its come from so if its crap i can blame me for a change lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah ull have the choice of smoking ur own wet unready weed instead of buying it if u choose to lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2009)

Check out the roots on my psychosis mum, i only repotted her two weeks ago into canna coco pro+


----------



## well grow (Jul 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> Check out the roots on my psychosis mum, i only repotted her two weeks ago into canna coco pro+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2009)

the Canna coco pro + has trichaderma already init


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> the Canna coco pro + has trichaderma already init


mmm i might try growing in cocoa for my next run.


----------



## DWR (Jul 3, 2009)

lovely root package u got there m8 

healthy stuff !


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2009)

I wished I'd done it months ago lmao, fuking stoner me lol


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice root system... I grow in pete in perlite right now, but im thinking about switching to coco and perlite.


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2009)

cheeers guys heres the moon tonight were i am lol


----------



## Mammath (Jul 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheeers guys heres the moon tonight were i am lol


Are you mooning us Westy? lol

Great pic of the roots in coco.
They just love growing in that shit.


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2009)

lol yeah I am lol. Im gonna have to go gte some mopre coco cuz ive finished the first bag and defo wont more lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> Check out the roots on my psychosis mum, i only repotted her two weeks ago into canna coco pro+


what can i say but root BUMP!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2009)

i just potted my girls on into 1.5 litre pots and ive not seen roots like it in soil they seem like dry spindly things even when their good but the ones from the coco just looked so healthy like silver white ribons ala ^^^^ i was amazed!!

hope yall are havin a good weekend! hot toddy n steak has just about fixed the don... breakfast beer in the sun is called for


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

Lmao eating b4 12 crazy man lol i cany do it till im atleast 3 or 4 joints into the day lol


----------



## ganjman (Jul 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> Lmao eating b4 12 crazy man lol i cany do it till im atleast 3 or 4 joints into the day lol


Your the same as me - need weed first - i cant stand the idea of food untill im sorted for the morning smoke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2009)

im still hangoverstoned lol


----------



## ganjman (Jul 4, 2009)

hahaha, well thats a differnt matter than haha. 

I virtually got busted last night having a cheeky smoke, old bill completely missed the joints that were in a clear classes case on the floor so at least we got away with the weed lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

ganjman said:


> hahaha, well thats a differnt matter than haha.
> 
> I virtually got busted last night having a cheeky smoke, old bill completely missed the joints that were in a clear classes case on the floor so at least we got away with the weed lol.



makes me laught the rozzers wen they are dealing with streeet drug they aint got a clue what anything is lol. Me an me mate got arressted years ago ata rave meet point . I had a joints worth of shitty slate and me mate had 2 trips in his wallet. We also had half an oz of speed cut into gamm wraps hidden behinde the ashtray in my old car. The coppers never found the speed wen they searched my car and they was calling my mates acid anphetamines lol. !2 hrs custerdy and no charges wtf


----------



## ganjman (Jul 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> makes me laught the rozzers wen they are dealing with streeet drug they aint got a clue what anything is lol. Me an me mate got arressted years ago ata rave meet point . I had a joints worth of shitty slate and me mate had 2 trips in his wallet. We also had half an oz of speed cut into gamm wraps hidden behinde the ashtray in my old car. The coppers never found the speed wen they searched my car and they was calling my mates acid anphetamines lol. !2 hrs custerdy and no charges wtf


They're idiots aint they? When i was younger i got busted daily in my car - and we ALWAYS got away with some, and normally had to give some up - but they never find it ALL!


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

Its good that they aint the sharpest tool in the box tho, may they never learn lol.


----------



## well grow (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Mr West come check out my cheese ive put some new early bud shots up thet are lookin nice. Also i would like to take this time thank Mr West for inspireing me to grow a cheese strain of maijuana, All hail Westie folks All hail Westie.


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

Ill go check it now, I need to take some bud pics lol im so slack lol. Is it the link in ya sig?


----------



## Mammath (Jul 4, 2009)

well grow said:


> Hey Mr West come check out my cheese ive put some new early bud shots up thet are lookin nice. Also i would like to take this time thank Mr West for inspireing me to grow a cheese strain of maijuana, All hail Westie folks All hail Westie.


He's not the messiah... he's a very naughty boy! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2009)

ahahahah hail to the cheese king baby!!! any new pics your cheeseyness!


----------



## ganjman (Jul 4, 2009)

me wanna see exodus, she how shes doing for you


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

heres a lill porn fopr ya hubba hubba this is 4 week old cheese bud and my tent


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

sticky stinky and stupendous. many thanks to the mr.westie in the room, and his growing and photographing skills! hear hear to mr.westie!! Walking On!!~~


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

Stop ur too kind lol. Its the uk exodus cheese and canon 300d lol.


----------



## ganjman (Jul 4, 2009)

I do beleive, i do indeed, need a tissue.

Good work man, that's looking niceeee, what day of flower is it at? The crystalls look fab, i can only imagine what it'll look like when it packs em on.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

see what I mean ...even your individual choices to deomstrate and highlight your skills is ....well ..... just ..... like fukin perfect ....tell us mr.westie ...... how did you become so ...... perfect?


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

I just like a nice strong smoke, as soon as i Heard about it wen i was growing I got in touch with an old mate and he hooked me up with the cheese and phsychosis. I still keep buying seeds in vain looking for something as nice if not nicer. More luck than judgement lol

edit for ganjaman they was 28 days in 12 on friday just gone yesterday lol


----------



## ganjman (Jul 4, 2009)

Lovely stuff!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

hey man no worries, I was joshing a lit'l, huh, ..... but its true really, we're always thinking there is sumthin better .... human nature funny that way ..... we seem to have a tough time recognizing the value of what is directly in front of us, always checking forward and back, and forgetting that the only place we really are is right here and now. or maybe that's just me. Love ur work.


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

yeah its also a bit of keeping up with the joeses as well I think. Since I been growing all of 19 months Ive been the happiest Ive been in ages. Just wish it wernt a crime for me to live normaly lmao.


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

mr west said:


>


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cheeseey bump>>>>>>>>


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

yea ....no sh*t .....walking around hiding and being sneaky n'all. me too. but gotta love them cheese ..... I have a TGA Chernobyl started (C99xcheese) which should be a good girl ..... or so we shall see. Walk on!~ 


mr west said:


> yeah its also a bit of keeping up with the joeses as well I think. Since I been growing all of 19 months Ive been the happiest Ive been in ages. Just wish it wernt a crime for me to live normaly lmao.


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

haha i jus bought 5 dairy queens lol cheese/ c99 freaky lmao


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

*Dairy Queen*
*Cheese X C-99*

_Tested as Dank #1_

*
*​ *Heavy stank, so strong trimming it can affect your sinuses and even your head. It's texture is off the hook, ultra gooey and medium density. My tester, Minitrkn420 says, &#8220;the texture is what I like a lot, it&#8217;s a superb bud&#8221; he reports the smell is like "Sweet Tarts" chewy candy. 
*
*This strain was released to TGA testers and we could not be happier with the results. It has been described as "Tropical Cheese" by Nor Cal and everyone experienced amazing levels of resin production. 
*
*This strain is not for anyone looking for a strain with low odor, everyone reports an incredible funk. The testers are blown away, and long before we indicated the true parentage their threads speak of "Cheesy Smells" and "Copious Resin Production". This was our goal with this strain and I am confident everyone that tries it will get a nice representation of Cheese with the added boost of Cindy. 
*
*There was absolutely no sign of hermaphrodites even in the garden that received a great deal of stress! *
*Plants grow short and full with medium sized buds with full maturation in under 8 weeks.*


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

Cheers for the rep ganjaman, i ned to spread some love b4 i can give u some mate soz. Its finding that user u repped last so u can go round again lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

oh right .... DQ - that's what I meant ....duh. Though I have Chernobyl as well. Yea. the bud shots of the DQ are really awesome looking. my seedlings are seventeen days old today. I'll post some pics again later today or tomorrow. Good luck with ur DQ. freakin wild stuff these new strains are!! Walk on!~


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

looks yummy dunt it


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

I am so freakin stoked about these lil'ones ..... so many crystals .... so much time too wait .... ho-hummmm ....


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=201339812&page=10
I was just looking here at em lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

hahahahaha ......yea .... I've saved a whole bunch of dq pics to a folder and then I cruise through then, tempting myself with the hope and dreams of crystals to come .... LOL! 


mr west said:


> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=201339812&page=10
> I was just looking here at em lol


----------



## SowdenLFC (Jul 4, 2009)

Lucky man. Local dealer had cheese not so long ago. Bet it isn't nothing like this tho, good luck with the first smoke  lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

mr west said:


>


anyway this is about cheese lol bump


----------



## well grow (Jul 4, 2009)

Mr West how do u make your pics so big?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

cheese it is, and cheese it shall be .... bring on the cheese. oh really c'mon, that just sounds cheesey .....oh cr*p ..... walking on mister westie ..... of fine horticultural and photographic skills ....


----------



## rasclot (Jul 4, 2009)

lookin good as always westy wots that 1 on the front left????


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

that and middel right are my hgfs cheese at 65 days/


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2009)

Ive been feedin 5ml per liter flores an 3ml of vega with a littel bit of boos 3ml per liter, quetion should i up this now they in there 5th week flowering? What to as well theses cheese are in compost the last of it lol.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> Ive been feedin 5ml per liter flores an 3ml of vega with a littel bit of boos 3ml per liter, quetion should i up this now they in there 5th week flowering? What to as well theses cheese are in compost the last of it lol.


Hoowee! 5+3+3ml per L... and you ask should I up this?

Hell no!...they look great!

Cruise on that Westy.

They're gettin all they need

Have you hit them with some PK? Or is the boos work'n for ya?


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

I was thinkin of giving them some pk in their 6th week through to week maybe 4 feeds with it, what ya think? start off1ml per ltr and uping a bit every time there after?


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

[youtube]/v/4KQEN5hhs7Y&hl=en&fs=1&"><[/youtube]


----------



## Mammath (Jul 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> I was thinkin of giving them some pk in their 6th week through to week maybe 4 feeds with it, what ya think? start off1ml per ltr and uping a bit every time there after?


Yeah sounds good mate.
I would hit them with 2ml per L straight up and keep it on that dose.
Keep an eye on ya PPM though so you don't creep over 1500.
When I use the PK I usually back my other nutes off to compensate for it.


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

cool, need to get batterys for my tds pen lol. Ill start at 2ml per ltr then twice a week for 2 maybe half weeks then flush


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 5, 2009)

hey westy did some phone calls today looking for a new clone too mother and my mate is picking up 100 exodus cheese (big grow) and he said i can have 1 for free. gonna do some breeding with it too see what i can cheese up. hope it is the exodus and not a rip off is there any tell tale sign,s that it is exodus that you could tell me of. fingers crossed its the real deal because i dont really wanna grow cheese if its not the original. peace


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

wen they get a bit older u should notice purple stripes in the more woody stems an stalks and the odd double serated edges to the leafs like on my album cover. Of course wen its in flower urll be able to smell it at 3 weeks lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

heres a young exodus clone for ya to see the dark stems sorry its not very clear


----------



## DWR (Jul 5, 2009)

looks weird, why would that happen mr west ?


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

thats the way it grows D, its pheno I guess


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres a better look at the purple striping and the odd double serated leafe


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks westy that helps a little. i will mother it cut off the first side shoot and clone it then stick it in flower too see what its like. hope its the original or else it can get tossed.


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

mr west said:


>



cheesey bump


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

very VERY cooL mr.WesTiE ..... double serration ... I had read that before ... and now thnks .... I have seen it .... muy gIGaNto ExcellentE .


----------



## twisted2009 (Jul 5, 2009)

how do i buy weed


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

must be some thing if the guys gettin 100 of em lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

twisted2009 said:


> how do i buy weed



ask some one whos selling it lol, I aint got nothin man lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> very VERY cooL mr.WesTiE ..... double serration ... I had read that before ... and now thnks .... I have seen it .... muy gIGaNto ExcellentE .


that double seration is fairly comon t a lesser or grater degreee lol my bublelicious had em.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

hey man ... yea ... I'm a goonnna be loooooking for dat. Neat. mR.WeStIe .... learned me sumthin tuday .... thanks you ma grateful sIR!!

'n DaT stripin too .VeRY KeWLL!


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

lol, ya either super baked or u jus turned into a 14 year old girl lol keWLL lmao


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so ooo so oooo super baked .... chillin'ed too da max .... I love my Sunday .... Cheers!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

and I have a 14 yr old daughter that txts me all the time ....so I guess its comes natural when I am totally relaxed and having a chillin'ed time ....with all the RIU folks!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

well thats as good an answer as u could hope lol. I aint got no kids yet but do have a 20 yearold girlfriend lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

I had a twenty year old gf too ..... that was ummmm ..... aahhhh ...... 23 ...24 .... hmmm ....that was quite a while back ..... hahahaha! Hope you and ur gurl enjoy urselves .... the journey is the only thing there is ..... missing the journey .... is missing life ..... pray tell ....that's where the Walk On! comes from. Good Sh*t Bad Sh*t and InDifferent Sh*t happens everywhere all the time .... the only difference is .... in how you react ... to said Sh*T Walking on ....


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2009)

Its not how you fall but how u land thats important lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

so so true my friend ..... my dad had a great saying .... mistakes ..... of course you'll make mistakes ..... but ..... as long as they don't kill you .... or put you in jail ....then just try not to make the same one too often ....


----------



## DWR (Jul 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats the way it grows D, its pheno I guess



 neat........


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> that double seration is fairly comon t a lesser or grater degreee lol my bublelicious had em.


But on a known cross of Cheese and C-99, as in the DQ it can tell you wich way it is leaning..... 



mr west said:


> well thats as good an answer as u could hope lol. I aint got no kids yet but do have a 20 yearold girlfriend lol


Went down that path a few times after the divorce. They're like a sports car, They're expensive as hell but handle great and are fun to drive!!!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 6, 2009)

twisted2009 said:


> how do i buy weed


I just fell off my chair




is this person old enough to be on here?
Dull fker its for growing not buying.

How are you today mr west?
Iv put my Es into flower but I will have to whip one out tonight as Iv not taken any clones.

Big fat cheesE spliff is in order puffpuff pass






If it dont kill you it makes you stronger.

I cant resist (_*walk on*)_


----------



## jezzya (Jul 6, 2009)

Blue Cheese from seed. how much longer should I veg these for and how long will it take from flowering cycle.

Barneys Blue Cheese
2m x2m x2m grow tent
2 x 600w Lights

any advise will help as this is my first grow.

Thanks


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I just fell off my chair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget to take clones mate or urll have to reveg em at the end of ya grow lmao which would take up time and space lol. I got 12 clones in the very young stage at min lol i hate this time. Could i just push my self in my office chair instead of walking on? trundel on>>>>>>>>


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 6, 2009)

_Blue Cheese from seed. how much longer should I veg these for and how long will it take from flowering cycle._


There is no time limit for veg cycle how big do you want them they will doubble in size when you switch to flowering.

Flowering depends on what type of buzz you want 7weeks very light buzz 10 weeks wipe the floor with you, as a rule of thumb you can flower for longer.


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2009)

jezzya said:


> Blue Cheese from seed. how much longer should I veg these for and how long will it take from flowering cycle.
> 
> Barneys Blue Cheese
> 2m x2m x2m grow tent
> ...


how long have they had already? and how many u doing under 1200w? I would veg them till they preflower


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 6, 2009)

I dont fancy trying to reveg, my plants look dead by the time flowering is over.





Mind you number1 looks half dead now I went a bit mad and gave it the vacume treatment talk about super croping.
Anyway a quick trip over country and im sure i could rob you of one lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> But on a known cross of Cheese and C-99, as in the DQ it can tell you wich way it is leaning.....
> 
> 
> 
> Went down that path a few times after the divorce. They're like a sports car, They're expensive as hell but handle great and are fun to drive!!!!



I thought that wen i grew the hgfs cheese, they had very much more double serated leafs than the original clones got and i thought at the tiime yay this is a really cheesey pheno but wen it came to the smokin it falls short of cheese but still very nice indeend.

Ive been with my gf for nearly 2 years now which is my longets relationship to date lol. Im 36


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 6, 2009)

Is that wedding bells I can hear mr west


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> must be some thing if the guys gettin 100 of em lol


he a crazy mother fucker. normaly does 100 plants split 5 ways (5 different strains). but getting clones round here is a fucking bitch at the moment, probably due too people being outside with there grows. 4 months ago there was all sorts going about but now nothing just the cheese. i want as many diff strains as poss for the breeding that i plan to do.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> I thought that wen i grew the hgfs cheese, they had very much more double serated leafs than the original clones got and i thought at the tiime yay this is a really cheesey pheno but wen it came to the smokin it falls short of cheese but still very nice indeend.
> 
> Ive been with my gf for nearly 2 years now which is my longets relationship to date lol. Im 36


I was dating a 21 year old when I was 37. After I caught her with one guy in her appartment and one lurking about outside I told her to fuck off. I didn't have much in common with her but damn she could fuck! My wife is 10 years younger now but she keeps my life organized. I'd be lost without her. Her uncle in Cali has a card and all her fam smokes, her bro watered them while I was gone, so we get along like we've been married forever. It doesn't hurt that shes super hot!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2009)

best or worse ive managed was an 18 year old chick to my 26, was one of my best mates lil sisters, note to self worst mistake ever the guys 6,6 n best part of 20 stone. i can honestly say ive never been scared of bigger fellas but ringing my pal to tell him id taken his lil sis home the night before took 3 attempts, and much 'what the fuuuuuuck am i doing'

ended in the best way possible. she dumped me by text message a week later!! we laugh bout it now.


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2009)

cheese pic bump


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2009)

I chopped the second hgfs cheese at 66 days lol, it was a mercy killing lol, mercy me lmao. Another cheese bud and my tent. Enjoy>>> shuffel on!


----------



## jezzya (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks. I have 15 plants and they are 4 weeks now. I am thinking about another 2 weeks veg. What do you think?


----------



## jezzya (Jul 6, 2009)

These are 4 weeks from seed. Most are about 7 inches high and starting to smell strong


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2009)

hahaha you seem to attract these greenhorns westy!


----------



## Mammath (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey that HGFS cheese looks like a pretty good strain Westy.
When you grow to keep yourself in smoke ,you have to me merciless sometimes lol.
Sacrifices have to be made 

Let us know how it goes down.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> I chopped the second hgfs cheese at 66 days lol, it was a mercy killing lol, mercy me lmao. Another cheese bud and my tent. Enjoy>>> shuffel on!


Can someone say: *DIZZANK!? *

iou +rep


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 7, 2009)

jezzya said:


> Blue Cheese from seed. how much longer should I veg these for and how long will it take from flowering cycle.
> 
> Barneys Blue Cheese
> 2m x2m x2m grow tent
> ...


well the flowering timescale says 55-65 days of flower so id say that would have to be close.

there is no real time to go to flower though you should really wait until the plant has started vegetative growth if your cloning to continue vegging and wait untill you can see pre-flowers if you want to flower a clone strat away

the reason: because a clone will hold the maturity of the mother plant it was taken from. ie: if you take a clone in flower you will have to revegetate it.

Note: 
A plant can double to tripple in size once it begins to flower.

sorry if this isnt the answer you were after
peace out 
j88


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2009)

nice oone jester, u should be promoted to knight of the cheese table.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 7, 2009)

sir cheese alot


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 7, 2009)

hey westy i use the same scissors for trimming. my fingers cramp up after an hour or so. gonna get some spring loaded scissors, my mate has em and they are alot easier to work with


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2009)

I call my willy nelson cuz he only has one eye. If my scissors get too sticky i just scrape it off into th e chalice and shmoke dat shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

hmmmmm scissor hash exquisite i roll em up into little balls and let them roll round the crystal part of my grinder till i want one then BAAAAAAAM


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah gotta love them little balls of fun lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2009)

I did try and save em up till i had a massive lump but that never happend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

haha like that was gonna happen


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2009)

like buying coke for a special occasion lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

left over crack?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> I chopped the second hgfs cheese at 66 days lol, it was a mercy killing lol, mercy me lmao. Another cheese bud and my tent. Enjoy>>> shuffel on!


And I thought you would dip the scissors in ethanol then neck it down.


In the quick dryer is mr west.

Scoot along!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> left over crack?


haha i like it..


----------



## DWR (Jul 7, 2009)

Good stuff west 

Looks like a nice harvest you got yourself  wouldnt mind it myself  hihi


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2009)

its still hanging over the exhuast outlet, itll be smokable tomoz id say. On the chinky weed tonight lol
Thanks for the bump ww>>
Thanks for stoppingg by D.
I always used to save my crack for wen id finished licking the first bit


----------



## ganjman (Jul 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> its still hanging over the exhuast outlet, itll be smokable tomoz id say. On the chinky weed tonight lol
> Thanks for the bump ww>>
> Thanks for stoppingg by D.
> I always used to save my crack for wen id finished licking the first bit


Grassy smelling chink bit? Im smoking that now too, shame though. Waste of money.


----------



## well grow (Jul 7, 2009)

Westie what do you think the best way to harvest your crop for selling? any imput off anyone would be good. out.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 7, 2009)

ganjman said:


> Grassy smelling chink bit? Im smoking that now too, shame though. Waste of money.


its ironic because it does,nt make you chink eyed


----------



## ganjman (Jul 7, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> its ironic because it does,nt make you chink eyed


lol hahahhaa, bloody viatnamese morons who cant grow for shit, even if you dry and cure it, it STILL smells and tastes like the underneath of my lawn mower!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 7, 2009)

at least they aint spraying glass on it haha. them fuckers need lining up and shooting. they are know better than those that push smack. poisoning people in there own way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

too right spraying etchant on dope to make it look more crystally should be up there with killing swans! low lifes


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2009)

mr west said:


>


I chopped the second hgfs cheese at 66 days lol, it was a mercy killing lol, mercy me lmao. Another cheese bud and my tent. Enjoy>>> shuffel on![/quote]


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 7, 2009)

2402 posts in this thread already? Seems like just yesterday when it started.....


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow. After seeing this thread.
I am going to have to try the cheese.
Beautiful. Plant bro.


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2009)

I got my first cheese cut back in November 8 months ago lol. Its been a fun run and i dunt want it to stop just yet lol roll on 5000 posts lol. 
THANKS GUYS AND GALS


----------



## rasclot (Jul 7, 2009)

u love it westy lol much respect to ya ras


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2009)

another bud for ya


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 7, 2009)

Smells like cheese in here.....


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 7, 2009)

Who cut the cheese?


----------



## Mammath (Jul 7, 2009)

Shit Westy your buds just keep getting better and better.
That one looks delish'
Good work mate. top job


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> nice oone jester, u should be promoted to knight of the cheese table.


im happy just being the courts jester atm lol  



Don Gin and Ton said:


> too right spraying etchant on dope to make it look more crystally should be up there with killing swans! low lifes


hehe at least the worst ive ever encountered was a piece of coal in a pound when i was younger. the mother fucker weighed like an ounce lol. at leat it was easy to seperate it from my weed though lol.

no shit and i was a good boy that year too. 

sugar watered weed is what we gotta look out for over here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

another week another cheese plant! its like Biggie said mo cheese less problems.....lol

i imagine right about now youll be chompin at the bit and rolling a feck off massive cheeeeesey wakey bakey hands off snakey doob! heheh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> sugar watered weed is what we gotta look out for over here


never really found much in green but loads of shite in hash but the formula soap bar is a thing of the past thank the good lord and the aforementioned mr west, every time he tries to put down the cheese it just pulls him back in...

yeah we get flour watered dope sometimes and sugar watered i cant imagine it adding much weight but i guess it makes it look better tho any dopefiend worth his green can spot adulterated product a mile away


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any dopefiend worth his green can spot adulterated product a mile away


Adulterated? DGT put down the thesaurus and back away from the key board......


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

I can spot the dealers who sell that rubbish too so dunt need to try the pot lol. I must be a fiend of the dope variety


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 8, 2009)

That you are my friend, that you are.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

hahahah i OD'd on the alphabetty spaghetti when i was a kid


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 8, 2009)

awake and baked again.. no one on here got a job?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

im at mine working hard or is that hardly workin!?!?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 8, 2009)

i need too get me a j o b. seriously the building trade is like shit at the moment. need to get a job in a nice little office till the recession fucks off


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

Im resigned lol or is it retierd maybe retarded


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 8, 2009)

i wish i was retired or retarded.. a pension at the end of the week or a fat disability allowance....either would be fine


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

Benifit trap lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 8, 2009)

i gotta shut my grow down for a few hours later today so that i can make some changes so gotta get the grow tent out..........should,nt have smoked that spliff.
anyway what strains you got in at moment west.


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

in the tent is.....1 hgfs chees at 9 an half weeks, 2 uk cheese at4 n half weeks, 1 psycosis at same age, 1 either blue cheese or super skunk at 5 an half weeks, 2 ww/bb crosses at 2 an half weeks. 1 white widow at 1 an half weeks , 1 uk cheese cross ww/bb at 2 and half weeks and i put a safari mix plant in yesterday the uk cheese, psycho and blue cheese and hgfs cheese are in compost the rest in coco lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 8, 2009)

thats alot of numbers.i like the blue cheese it seemed to change into something completely different after the cure. did you do the crosses yourself and how good is the coco to use.


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

nah they were opps crosses with a white widow blueberry that wen a bit hermi in my mates box and a uk cheese got spluffed on lol. thats the one on bottom on the right of the pic i got high hopes for this baby lmao


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 8, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> awake and baked again.. no one on here got a job?


im a care for my mother im working right now lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 8, 2009)

you should have a go at breeding yourself. i plan to do it in next 2 months.
whats the law on posting seeds in uk.


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> nah they were opps crosses with a white widow blueberry that wen a bit hermi in my mates box and a uk cheese got spluffed on lol. thats the one on bottom on the right of the pic i got high hopes for this baby lmao


aaw westies going to be a daddy.


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah wen i get a male i shall breed ny next lot of reg seeds are jack the ripper from tga could be a very potant dad in that batch lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

heres my exodus cheese cross white widow blueberry and in the back of my tent is a ww/bb


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

leaves are real fat, how much of the exodus you thinks in her?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

leaves are real fat, how much of the exodus you thinks in her? much smell ?


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

not much smell yet but i think a fair bit of the mother is in her next week the buds should be more aparent and then well see if she got the resin production of her mum lol 3.5 weeks and the uk cheese is peperd in trichs


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 8, 2009)

you can easily grow a 12" clone and herm it up for pollen then use that pollen on another clone from a different plant. then you will have cross,s. that way you could make cross,s with the exodus cheese. MAKE EVERYTHING CHEESEY LOL


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

that seems to be the way its going anyway lol. The uk cheese is quite tricky to get boy sacks from. Its all woman and she likes it lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 8, 2009)

oh and if its white widow x blueberry does that make it whiteberry or blue widow? just wondered
hey west when i do my cross,s i,ll gift you some hehehe


----------



## caliboy80 (Jul 8, 2009)

nice plants westy, cool strain uv made..


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

Id love to have the room for gifts lol i aint got room for wot i wanna do let alone other stuff too but ill have some f1 beans wen u get some lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> nice plants westy, cool strain uv made..


I didnt make it, it was an accidental thing my mate had happen in his box lol hes gonna be tight with his other seeds im thinkin if this is good lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah i,ll keep you in mind.lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

Dairy babybluberry widow


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 8, 2009)

I go out drinking for a few hours and I have to read 3 pages just to catch up.... Thanks..


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 8, 2009)

hehehe happens to me al the time lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> heres my exodus cheese cross white widow blueberry and in the back of my tent is a ww/bb


picy page bump


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 9, 2009)

westy just wondering where do you veg your girls?
oh and the guy who is getting me the exodus said he is gonna nip round mine later.
hopefully he will bring me my cutting today. fingers crossed.


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

yay cool i hope u get em today man lol. This is my veg space its the old hot water tank cupboard lol good new combi boiler freed up the veg room for more usefull things lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 9, 2009)

nice I LIKE. them fucking old school boilers are always gettin in the way of possible grow ops.....the bastards

gave you rep....would,nt let me before


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

cheers man ill rep bak wen i can lol, could do with a spare bedroom tho these council flats dunt give ya much room lol 1 bedroom 3m square ffs????


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 9, 2009)

you will just have to put 50 plants in your bedroom and sleep in your growtent. gotta make these sacrifices lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

lol
funny thing is my gf stays with me and has a 1 bed flat couple of miles away shes never slept in lmao, she took possesion of it in feb ffs lmao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 9, 2009)

does she grow? she may have a 3 room grow op going that even you dont know about. watch out for her pinching cheese cuttings lmao.
my gf is my inspiration for growing........she smokes too much..


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 9, 2009)

so you have one place thats racking up relatively no electricity bill on ya hands then hey.

hehehehe. if only you were 17 lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 9, 2009)

have you looked into chiesel?


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

yeah id do ok if i wasnt feeding her aswell lol. nah shes just put her stuff in it and not done much else to it lol. I have thought bout getting a couple of tents at hers but shes not there regularly enough.


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> so you have one place thats racking up relatively no electricity bill on ya hands then hey.
> 
> hehehehe. if only you were 17 lol


if only i was 27 even lol, id of kitted it out quick as u like lol. Im too much a stoner to be botherd nowa days lol


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 9, 2009)

lmfao... 

i got it just sit her down and look all kind and genuine. make sure you look like you want to say something from your heart. caress her hands with care, look her in the eyes lovingly and say.

LISTEN BITCH i think you gotta be spending more time at your own joint. THIS IS HOW ITS GONNA BE. LOL


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> lmfao...
> 
> i got it just sit her down and look all kind and genuine. make sure you look like you want to say something from your heart. caress her hands with care, look her in the eyes lovingly and say.
> 
> LISTEN BITCH i think you gotta be spending more time at your own joint. THIS IS HOW ITS GONNA BE. LOL


i like hahaha


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 9, 2009)

just been looking at all different cheese,s. not one (that i have checked) is crossed with skunk#1, why is this?. big buddha,s is crossed with afghani. then i went on greenhouse website there is a video with arjan on it where he says he is breeding the cheese seeds for big buddha aswell as themselves. and it says straight from the uk. like they really think they got the exodus...wtf

westy i just realized i have invaded your thread with my quiestions of cheesey ness


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2009)

jester got a strong pimp hand hahahaha


----------



## tea tree (Jul 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> lol
> funny thing is my gf stays with me and has a 1 bed flat couple of miles away shes never slept in lmao, she took possesion of it in feb ffs lmao


 
man, this sounds like a gift from god! Who knows, this maybe your time!

nice plants, reading away.


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> jester got a strong pimp hand hahahaha


hehe except my missus almost has balls as big as mine she would try to knock me the fuck out lol.

nah these are just the words of a dreamer lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

Nah i could never do anything like raise a hand, I love the woman and ill give her all the tie she needs to sort her shit out lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 9, 2009)

wow dude i wasnt serious i may have a foul mouth and shit but i would never encourage disrespecting a woman for real. lets just say i seen enough of that to last me a lifetime when i was a kid.

you guys shoulda learnded by now that i like ta joke around here and there ehy, though i admit my humour is a bit off sometimes but i wasnt always this way the world made me this way later in life.


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

its cool jest i didnt take u seriousely mate i just wanted to tell every one i loved my woman lol


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 9, 2009)

thats cool bro. 

ive been meaning to ask ya 
that quote you got in ya sig thats from monty pythons right????


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

yes from the life of brian. funny shit.


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 9, 2009)

they are a good watch arent they


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

[youtube]/v/af9EHtQMMc4&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 9, 2009)

i,m brian and so is my wife


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

Cheese is a selected Sensi Skunk 1988 vintage. Purchased from the breeders shop in Amsterdam, from the man. The seeds where sprouted and this pheno has been kept and passed around in the UK since then.

Its for sure a rare 'sport' of Sk1. Which has been reported way back in the past. It is prior to there being any remake of the Sk1 strain in Adam, these where from the original seed batch we think, as its unlike any Sk1 ive seen since, as all have a lot more Afghani in the high and mix.

It has a almost pure Sativa high, with little to no body, unless harvested amber. It has a Sat dom growth profile and traits and will grow into a large diamond shape with multiple branches if left to bush. She clones easily, is still very vigorous indeed, grows fast and will go tall. Stetch from clone at 6 inch is to about 4feet in flower. 8-10 week flower, with a very adaptable cutting time, want it pure up, can be taken at 55 days, want to have you head on the desk with a cerabal 'couchlock' take it beyond 63, it isnt a Indica couchlock though, you could get up if your brain still worked. rofl.

Its a extreme resin producing plant, as can be seen in the photo above. It will choke itself eventually i think. The nugs are incredibly dense, hard. Every little piece you pull from the bud will be coated in resin, no matter how deep in the bud you go. The high is long lasting, hard to build tolerance to.

The plant has been a keeper for all who have tried her. Very strong potency overall.

It got named the Cheese due to its really pungent smell, a real chemy pungent smell thats unlike the typical Sk1, not fruity at all. Pure fuel/chem smell...it smells like a drug. From miles, one ziplock bag is not even enough for a nug, you will smell it. Serious odor control needed in flower


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

Tetrahydrocannabinol


----------



## ganjman (Jul 9, 2009)

Delta -9-

Delta -6- 

.......


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheese is a selected Sensi Skunk 1988 vintage. Purchased from the breeders shop in Amsterdam, from the man. The seeds where sprouted and this pheno has been kept and passed around in the UK since then.
> 
> Its for sure a rare 'sport' of Sk1. Which has been reported way back in the past. It is prior to there being any remake of the Sk1 strain in Adam, these where from the original seed batch we think, as its unlike any Sk1 ive seen since, as all have a lot more Afghani in the high and mix.
> 
> ...


so that said, if you was the owner of greenhouse would,nt you make your seeds using a skunk#1 male. or do you think the pheno would just be lost in the seeds (if you know what i mean).


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

but skunk #1 is difrent to how it used to be. they mixed afgan with it to increase yeild


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 9, 2009)

they always fuck a good thing dont they. if they had,nt fucked with it could have made for better seeds.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> yes from the life of brian. funny shit.


I think everyone I've ever dated can't get the humor in In search of the Holy Grail..... It must only be funny to men...



mr west said:


> but skunk #1 is difrent to how it used to be. they mixed afgan with it to increase yeild


Where do you get your info? Are you really that into it that you know all this or do you read alot? All the Sk1 has Afgani in it?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 9, 2009)

i grew out skunk#1 from white label seeds. not a great yeilder and buds when cured where very strange smelling...nice but strange


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

"its unlike any Sk1 ive seen since, as all have a lot more Afghani in the high and mix." and if uve ever grown sk1 or afgani they taste very similer these days. I must have smoked too much lol


----------



## well grow (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys i just thought id get my 2 pence worth in here, When people talk about pure strains of weed well no strain of weed on earth at this time is pure. Each strain has been modified by nature and man to make the best strain for yeild and climate, Only the strongest survive in the wild so if we hadent messed with the geane pool and left it to natural selection imagin the strains that we would have today. We should now preserve the best geans that we can for our future genirations because as we know the seed banks fuck about too much with the DNA because of this i think that in 40 years time weed will be degraded that much that it will all be the same. We dont want this to happen guys preserve the best DNA while we still can. Dont let the big companys fuck it up for the next geniration because thats who we will be getting our weed off. I must also say im very stoned so if this dosent make sence sorry guys..  out..


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 9, 2009)

hey west mate you ever get that pack of dairy queen off bidzbay? I'm thinking of grabbing one with either Chernobyl, Space Bomb or Vortex.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheese is a selected Sensi Skunk 1988 vintage. Purchased from the breeders shop in Amsterdam, from the man. The seeds where sprouted and this pheno has been kept and passed around in the UK since then.
> 
> Its for sure a rare 'sport' of Sk1. Which has been reported way back in the past. It is prior to there being any remake of the Sk1 strain in Adam, these where from the original seed batch we think, as its unlike any Sk1 ive seen since, as all have a lot more Afghani in the high and mix.
> 
> ...


I love this post mate its so true


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 10, 2009)

well grow said:


> Hey guys I must also say im very stoned so if this dosent make sence sorry guys..  out..


 
That about sums it up.....


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

i belive that if u left it to natural selection all weed would be poor hemp but grows like no bodys bussines. Its only mans interfearence that has kept the weed that gets ya wankerd. Thats my tupence lol. Time to skin up my wake an bake now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2009)

i reckon dope progression will happen in stages like in the 60's it was all weak n headache inducing then to the 80's they started refining the strains and you could get good sensimillia now the 90's onwards they've started blending and hybridising like fine malt whisky. i do wonder how it will progress in the next 20 years i think theyll actually start genetically modifying it so strains have more of certain canabinoids like CBD and CBN and the obligatory delta 6/9 for medicinal reasons firstly then it will leak into general consumption. 

thats my take on it anyway.... our bairns wont know what hit em...


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

well as the cheese aint changed in over 20 years and in my opinion still one of the strongest smokes and tastes supurb. Im skeptical with the new strains, remember my freaky AI? rushed genetics from ghs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah and thats why we have peeps like subcool crossing it with the top strains of today like c99 to make the dairy queen. 

that AI was crazy! lol totally unstable genetics at its best im surprised they released them, youd think they would have done a good test grow or two


----------



## ganjman (Jul 10, 2009)

And to think i always thought greenhouseseeds were reliable. 

BUT - as annoying as it is to not get what you want to buy, having unstable genetics can be a good thing... could even be a new cheese in the waiting....


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

To true it could, maybe its already been and gone and the guy who grew it didnt know to keep a cut lol, you never know. Must add that I think ghs on the whole is a great seed bank with some nice strains even if he did steal his mothers from babashanty? I can never remember the dudes name but i think hes working out of mr nice seeds and a few others now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah i remember readin that shantibaba or summat he was called. had the original white widow or black widow as it is/was lol


----------



## ganjman (Jul 10, 2009)

arijan i think his name is... well, ghs anyways


----------



## well grow (Jul 10, 2009)

ganjman said:


> And to think i always thought greenhouseseeds were reliable.
> 
> BUT - as annoying as it is to not get what you want to buy, having unstable genetics can be a good thing... could even be a new cheese in the waiting....


Guys im not stoned anymore lol, but this is what i mean the seed banks are just thinking about the money and arnt thinking about the quality. so in 20 years time the good seed banks will be too dear and the other sees banks will be offloading rubbish strains that arnt reliable because they havent been tested properly and by doing this they will be degrading the DNA so we will end up smoking S**T people get greedy and by doing this the quality will suffer as well as us. So this is why i said preserve the best DNA(seeds) now, so in the future if things did go wrong we have got the good stuff to fall back on.  out.


----------



## ganjman (Jul 10, 2009)

well grow said:


> Guys im not stoned anymore lol, but this is what i mean the seed banks are just thinking about the money and arnt thinking about the quality. so in 20 years time the good seed banks will be too dear and the other sees banks will be offloading rubbish strains that arnt reliable because they havent been tested properly and by doing this they will be degrading the DNA so we will end up smoking S**T people get greedy and by doing this the quality will suffer as well as us. So this is why i said preserve the best DNA(seeds) now, so in the future if things did go wrong we have got the good stuff to fall back on.  out.


You're right. Weed's getting shitter on the street for the same reasons. Bloody greed. No one is content anymore. It's a good idea to save the best genetics, so we can repopulate the planet with clones of great strains once more. At the same time, shitty genetics should be phased out and killed off, like the original "purple haze" so that theres ONLY good stuff... as thats all anyones interested in.


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

I think after a while of growing u tend to rely less and less on the seed banks and grow ur own creations and or clones lol. Talking of clones heres a cheese at 5 weeks in 12. Alsoo heres my last hgfs cheese bud at ten weeeks in 12/12.


----------



## ganjman (Jul 10, 2009)

You can see the rather large differnce in bud formations between the two variants... afghan is so obvious in that pic aint it?


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 10, 2009)

well grow said:


> Guys im not stoned anymore lol, but this is what i mean the seed banks are just thinking about the money and arnt thinking about the quality. so in 20 years time the good seed banks will be too dear and the other sees banks will be offloading rubbish strains that arnt reliable because they havent been tested properly and by doing this they will be degrading the DNA so we will end up smoking S**T people get greedy and by doing this the quality will suffer as well as us. So this is why i said preserve the best DNA(seeds) now, so in the future if things did go wrong we have got the good stuff to fall back on.  out.


like the doomsday seedbank lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2009)

well grow said:


> Guys im not stoned anymore lol, but this is what i mean the seed banks are just thinking about the money and arnt thinking about the quality. so in 20 years time the good seed banks will be too dear and the other sees banks will be offloading rubbish strains that arnt reliable because they havent been tested properly and by doing this they will be degrading the DNA so we will end up smoking S**T people get greedy and by doing this the quality will suffer as well as us. So this is why i said preserve the best DNA(seeds) now, so in the future if things did go wrong we have got the good stuff to fall back on.  out.



haha made much more sense this time round lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

Fook Knows what homegrown fantaseeds did to their cheese. I havent tasted any afgani in the first two i cut early lol.


----------



## ganjman (Jul 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> Fook Knows what homegrown fantaseeds did to their cheese. I havent tasted any afgani in the first two i cut early lol.


Maybe they crossed it back to skunk#1, although i doubt it.


----------



## well grow (Jul 10, 2009)

Lovin the pics Westie makin me drule lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

i recon its some fruity quick sativa myself.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> I think after a while of growing u tend to rely less and less on the seed banks and grow ur own creations and or clones lol. Talking of clones heres a cheese at 5 weeks in 12. Alsoo heres my last hgfs cheese bud at ten weeeks in 12/12.


Now I have the E cheese I wont be buying seeds just growing out the ones I have 8 skunk seeds 4 haze 1 morning glory.


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

I really like the taste of the morning glory i grew and smoked but compared to the cheese its inferiour


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> To true it could, maybe its already been and gone and the guy who grew it didnt know to keep a cut lol,
> 
> this is something i have thought of many times.
> i grew out 5 himalayan gold that where very unstable. not one same pheno between em and only one of those pheno,s was actually good and they where all COMPLETELY different.................. now that i think about it they grew like bagseed wtf


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 10, 2009)

they grew like shit bagseed you mean.

no offense


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

I say find a plant that u like and keep it going, tho Ill keep 20% of my grow for new things


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 10, 2009)

You're right Fred, keeping a good strain makes perfect sense, I wish i had coz i had a corker and now i ain't and now i'm gutted


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is the ten week hgfs cheese, I just checked the trichs and they bout 65% amber lol. wished id checked em b4 i gave it 700ml of water lmao. How long do u think i should wait for the water to be gone? or first thing in the morning?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 10, 2009)

Dunno mate but it looks fucking great. Has it got 4 tops?


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

yep thats one of the tops


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice job. I've just started 5 of my JF using bogroll and 2 plates. I canny wait lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2009)

good luck oscar lets hope u get a sat pheno on ya jack flashes


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i remember readin that shantibaba or summat he was called. had the original white widow or black widow as it is/was lol


yeah mate that is right, shantibaba introduced a few strains when he was at greenhouse. when he left he took the genetics but greenhouse kept the names. if you look at mr nice seed bank they have:
MEDICINE MAN- WHICH WAS WHITE RHINO
SHARK SHOCK-WHICH WAS GREAT WHITE SHARK
BLACK WIDOW-WHICH WAS WHITE WIDOW
this is what i have heard and may not be truth but i myself believe because i have heard alot of good things about shantibaba and mr nice seeds.



Jester88 said:


> they grew like shit bagseed you mean.
> 
> no offense


none taken mate....that is exactly what i mean



oscaroscar said:


> You're right Fred, keeping a good strain makes perfect sense, I wish i had coz i had a corker and now i ain't and now i'm gutted


yeah i feel for you,i my self have let go of some nice genetics. you always think there is something better round the corner.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> good luck oscar lets hope u get a sat pheno on ya jack flashes


I hope so too but i might struggle with height gain though coz my tent is only 1.8m tall and i use a 600w so i can't let them get too close to it, i do have a cooltube though and i got some growth stunting hormone a while ago when i first grew jack herer but i kept bending 'em so i didn't need it. Its sooo exciting doing a new strain and i haven't heard anything bad about JF


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 10, 2009)

yesssirrreeee .... looking b-e-a-u-ti-ful. Thanks fo the great updates!


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> I think after a while of growing u tend to rely less and less on the seed banks and grow ur own creations and or clones lol. Talking of clones heres a cheese at 5 weeks in 12. Alsoo heres my last hgfs cheese bud at ten weeeks in 12/12.


jus a quick pic bump of some buds ill take some more bit laters for yall. Morning, yawn on!


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 11, 2009)

morning westie. actually afternoon westie lol. 

she looks nice


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah i gave the ten week old hgfs chees 700ml of water yesterday and then saw that the trichs say cut cut cut, so probably tonight shell be defenestrated


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 11, 2009)

hey west you ever go on everyonedoesit.com?


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 11, 2009)

i would have chopped strait away bro.


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

i bought my 420 scope from them, wouldnt buy seeds there tho, no reason just better places at better prices lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> i would have chopped strait away bro.


im half way throu trimming it now im ona break lol. I took some pics ill put em up wen i have finished. This girl smells way more cheesey than the other two oo im getting excited lol


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 11, 2009)

westy should be a pretty happy chappy then. so are they the closest to the uk cheese would you say. hmm well i guess we will have to wait really lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

well this one smells niceand cheesey, but proof of puddings in the eating aint it lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> i bought my 420 scope from them, wouldnt buy seeds there tho, no reason just better places at better prices lol.


oh ok. they have just added a load of new breeders and seeds. but i here you on the price thing. been checking my frsh clones all day worried about herm growth because i had a bit of trouble last time.
begining to think my room is a herm maker.


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

i aint looked at ebdi for ages so maybe they ok the 420 scope was well ceep lol. wot u mean u think ya room is a hermi maker?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 11, 2009)

my fan is rigged up to a vent that leads outside so i am thinking it is getting too cold at night. if that is what the problem is then imagine what winter has in store for me. 
when your plants are just starting to flower do they just have pistils or other growth aswell.


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

ill just go look, what me looking for?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 11, 2009)

anything other than pistils.
you see i never really pay much attention to the buds until they are getting some size so i dont actually know what they should look like 1 week into flower lol(that sounds newbie).
but since my last herm issue i have been checking more.


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

theres like horns that the pistils come from behinde, no nothing other than that mate, be patient and see how it divelopes


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

Dont think itll be much more than a half oz wen its dry lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 11, 2009)

i,m gonna try get a close up pic


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 11, 2009)

looks nice west my man. wish i would have started my perpetual sooner than i did cos i only got 2 joints of blue cheese left and there is no way i,m buying weed.. so six week cold turkey for me.....


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

well i got 3-4 weeks till next out in my tent and that wont last me very long i wont go cold turky ill have to find some from somewhere lol as always


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 11, 2009)

i HATE buying the shit.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> well i got 3-4 weeks till next out in my tent and that wont last me very long i wont go cold turky ill have to find some from somewhere lol as always


 in my area ive been gettin weed that comes from dam very expensive tho 1.4 for£20 nice smoke tho smokin super silver haze at the mo waitin on my nycd so tempted to cut a little bud off


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

thats £40 for a 10th of an ounce of weed more than double the going rate man ouch


----------



## ganjman (Jul 11, 2009)

rasclot said:


> in my area ive been gettin weed that comes from dam very expensive tho 1.4 for£20 nice smoke tho smokin super silver haze at the mo waitin on my nycd so tempted to cut a little bud off



RIP OFF! Oh my god... WHY? Dont pay that joke of a price man, thats stupid! 

For 20 - 25 anyone can get hold of 3.5 of ssh/cheese/ak and all the other named strains.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 11, 2009)

my cousin was going into manchester and getting a gram for a 10er. i could never do that i dont even like paying for it at all lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 11, 2009)

so westy what,s comin down next.....


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

ganjman said:


> RIP OFF! Oh my god... WHY? Dont pay that joke of a price man, thats stupid!
> 
> For 20 - 25 anyone can get hold of 3.5 of ssh/cheese/ak and all the other named strains.



If i could get hat id prolly stop growing lmao


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 11, 2009)

so so cheesey ..... great pics .... you can smell it ...hahahaha!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 11, 2009)

I reckon you've got about an oz on that HGFS Cheese. I ain't bought any weed for ages I'd forgotten how expensive it was. 
I was looking forward to the cricket this summer, useless cnuts


----------



## ganjman (Jul 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> If i could get hat id prolly stop growing lmao


It dont come round often enough, maybe a named strain is about once a week or so, but still, growing your own is better!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 11, 2009)

ganjman said:


> It dont come round often enough, maybe a named strain is about once a week or so, but still, growing your own is better!


damn right mate


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I reckon you've got about an oz on that HGFS Cheese. I ain't bought any weed for ages I'd forgotten how expensive it was.
> I was looking forward to the cricket this summer, useless cnuts



lol, those buds on the card try with the scissors i put a few on back of light and im smoking it now, tastes cheesy too, good strong head stone. Couchlock for the brain 
Id be well chuffed if it was an oz hanging mate id do summersaults on the spot, true, I would.kiss-ass


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> so westy what,s comin down next.....


cheese x2 and a phsycho are at 5 weeks now and a blue cheese or superskunk not sure at 6 weeks in, so bout 3 weeks at the least id say lol. Itll never last me that long lol be lucky if it lasts next weekend lol.  Bugjam weekend next wekend yay!!!


----------



## DWR (Jul 11, 2009)

nice little harvest you got there man !

sounds like i want to smoke it  haha :;D


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheese x2 and a phsycho are at 5 weeks now and a blue cheese or superskunk not sure at 6 weeks in, so bout 3 weeks at the least id say lol. Itll never last me that long lol be lucky if it lasts next weekend lol. Bugjam weekend next wekend yay!!!


well i got one blue cheese joint and a few crystals, oh and 50g of cannabutter in freezer.......after that i am out for a couple weeks.
unless anyone wants to send me some buds lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

Id love to have enough to be able to send ppl bud lol, Ill be scratting meself ina week.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 11, 2009)

worth a try haha. could you imagine the uproar at the post office when they find that q of cheese..........2 stamps please and whats that smell lol.

hey west(or anyone) i am gonna go reg seeds for my last mother. any recomendations for a good indica from pickandmix


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

hada move round in my tent










happy cat


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheese x2 and a phsycho are at 5 weeks now and a blue cheese or superskunk not sure at 6 weeks in, so bout 3 weeks at the least id say lol. Itll never last me that long lol be lucky if it lasts next weekend lol.  Bugjam weekend next wekend yay!!!


fff I just ran out of my first headstash! I'm in between jobs AND I can't grow anymore for a little cause of moving issues!

>.<

I need my own place and a new job to get this going again.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.seedbay.com/index.php?a=2&b=1701


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> http://www.seedbay.com/index.php?a=2&b=1701



whats that wicked? Im not a member of that site lol.
On another not i been smoking the pop corn off that hgfs cheese and its really cheesey tastin, so 1 in 4 fem seeds i got a tall fruity one and a short fruity one and a short cheesey one and i gave the other to my mate so ill let ya know when hes dried it hes cutting it today at 8.5 weeks


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> whats that wicked? Im not a member of that site lol.
> On another not i been smoking the pop corn off that hgfs cheese and its really cheesey tastin, so 1 in 4 fem seeds i got a tall fruity one and a short fruity one and a short cheesey one and i gave the other to my mate so ill let ya know when hes dried it hes cutting it today at 8.5 weeks


sorry mate: http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=99875

UK Cheese x Tang Tang


----------



## matt86blue (Jul 12, 2009)

i love the cheese got bbc still nice covered in resin there 1 week in to bud and already big the only prob im havin is my temps its all about the cheese i want some of that exodus cheese the original very hard to get hold of ur lucky kid


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2009)

matt86blue said:


> i love the cheese got bbc still nice covered in resin there 1 week in to bud and already big the only prob im havin is my temps its all about the cheese i want some of that exodus cheese the original very hard to get hold of ur lucky kid



For cheese u can buy Id reconmend either ghs cheese and or homegrownfantaseeds cheese, ur bound tto get a cheesey pheno with either of them.


----------



## 001 (Jul 12, 2009)

i just picked up some cheese

I got 4 grams for £40....
I was getting sour desile for 6 grams for £40 but the dude wasn't answering today


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmmmmm cheese


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> hada move round in my tent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has the cat been helping you with your stash 

Tent looks nice and full mate 

I going to germ 1 mornig glory & 1 strawbury haze tonight I do like the haze buzz


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2009)

hmmmm haze lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah the coco is filling my tent with lushness, I love it!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 12, 2009)

cocolushness ... the only way to go!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2009)

i should coco old boy tents lookin full westy! whats next out?


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2009)

fucking ages to go b4 anything comes out now3-4 weeks next out will be blue cheese which was 6 weeks friday jus gone, then 2 uk cheese and a psycho a week younger, summer will be nearly over by then lol


----------



## DWR (Jul 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> fucking ages to go b4 anything comes out now3-4 weeks next out will be blue cheese which was 6 weeks friday jus gone, then 2 uk cheese and a psycho a week younger, summer will be nearly over by then lol



Sounds good man, i gota wait another 8 weeks  !

Is your summer good over there, ours is crap ! Hope these 2 last months are hot as hell !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2009)

christ i hope its not that hot, my tents been ravaged by the heat. 3-4 westy?!?! not like you fella?! blue cheese next on the menu tho will be a treat! ive yet to try blue cheese, ive only had blue moonshine which was a bit heavy, i potted my lone blue mystic this mornin, into its new coco home! so heres to some new blue!


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2009)

If u thought that blue moonshine was heavey hahahahahaha ur gonna lurrvve the cheese and psycho mate. If bms was like 100 tons heavey thease are 5 times as heavey lol.


----------



## ganjman (Jul 13, 2009)

DWR said:


> Sounds good man, i gota wait another 8 weeks  !
> 
> Is your summer good over there, ours is crap ! Hope these 2 last months are hot as hell !


We're having the best summer for about 3 years.... although, it's still not really THAT good... Its nice to SEE the sun a little bit though, normally it's grey cloud and thats IT! lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 13, 2009)

When are you going to crack your JTR beans?


----------



## DWR (Jul 13, 2009)

ganjman said:


> We're having the best summer for about 3 years.... although, it's still not really THAT good... Its nice to SEE the sun a little bit though, normally it's grey cloud and thats IT! lol


Sounds great, might come over for a week or so ... I need some walkers crisps !!!!!!!!!!!! ARGHHH  SALT N VINIGAR AHHHHHHHHH LOVELY !


yeah was in england bout 3 years ago, was super weather then, i think i hit the jackpot...  Lovely essex, south end on sea  haha

We've got hot weather for the next week, its like 30-36 degress or so they say... wich is very nice


----------



## ganjman (Jul 13, 2009)

DWR said:


> Sounds great, might come over for a week or so ... I need some walkers crisps !!!!!!!!!!!! ARGHHH  SALT N VINIGAR AHHHHHHHHH LOVELY !
> 
> 
> yeah was in england bout 3 years ago, was super weather then, i think i hit the jackpot...  Lovely essex, south end on sea  haha
> ...


Not far from me, really. I know essex well. Come back...


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> When are you going to crack your JTR beans?



when ive clear my veg room of the cheese an pstch mums, guess thatll be wen i take the next lot of gals out of bud 3 or 4 weeks lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## DWR (Jul 13, 2009)

ganjman said:


> Not far from me, really. I know essex well. Come back...


i used to live in rochford....



mr west said:


>



Wueee... lovely crystals !


----------



## well grow (Jul 13, 2009)

mr west said:


>


Looking nice westie +rep mate how much did you get from it? 
out mate.


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2009)

bout 20 grams give or take a gram. Im hoping to have much better yeilds from the coco plants


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2009)

mr west said:


>








heres an exodus cheese bud for comparasen


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2009)

*Hgfs cheese looks bloody gorgeous mate! good work
*


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *Hgfs cheese looks bloody gorgeous mate! good work
> *


cheers mate, it works really well too, im smashed, been sittin here with a bath run going cold for the last hour or two lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 13, 2009)

just as well, you,ll probably fall asleep in it lol
just put 7 more clones in mine west.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 13, 2009)

serious weeds ma man .... thanks so much for them pics ..... I knew I smelled sumthin special opening my computer this morning. Now if only I can dig it out and smoke it ..... sumthin tells me I'm dreaming ... LOL!!~~ Walk On!



mr west said:


> heres an exodus cheese bud for comparasen


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

altho im smoking a fat nice hgfsc joint i have a deal of slanty weed which smells of arse, 2.6g of damp arse for twenty quid, sucks nutsax


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2009)

i thought you'd have your rotation in order by now westy so as not to need the men in pyjamas weed?!


----------



## Mammath (Jul 14, 2009)

Any arse just ain't good, especially that much!

I can smell that crak from 're.
Whoooweee. Yeah... dats definitely crak 

WTF is 'slanty weed'?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2009)

lol guess you don't see many Vietnamese round your neck of the woods eh Mam


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

they cant rent houses anymore round here the private landlords are on to em lol tooo many fires and what not lol.


----------



## well grow (Jul 14, 2009)

Their filling our streets with wet unfinished weed, quick in and out jobs but big go on utube and see some of the police raids you see them hiding behind the door or crouched in the corned lol. funny but naughty people i think yes yes .


----------



## DWR (Jul 14, 2009)

Did i allready say that it looking very dank !

I would toke that evryday !


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

my stuff i try an chuff every day man, gota dry few weeks to come tho and this weeks gonna be tight i got Bugjam to go to lol. I want some nice weed for that lol.


----------



## crippledguy (Jul 14, 2009)

greetings lad!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

watcha CPG mate long time no type lol wasup?


----------



## JACQO (Jul 14, 2009)

nice buds mr. west hope i can grow sum like that soon..


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 14, 2009)

pollen is in round here. just crumbles in your hands and quite strong too.
was supposed too go cold turkey but.......well you know lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

i love that pollum stuff, wish i could score some of that. We had a fair bit though tyhese parts a few month ago but none again. Lucky Lucky Willy lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 14, 2009)

my mate smokes soap bar and he met a guy who goes to the same dealer and get,s pollum, so my mate went round and asked him and apparantly he has been doin it on the side of the other stuff for the past year and half but only too certain customers.
it was a "if you dont ask, you dont get" situation its 20 for 7.5 aswell which i thought was a steal......
oh and there is squidgy going about aswell. dont normally touch hash and shit but it was either that or sprayed import...uuurgh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2009)

man id love a bit of squidgy hash, its like hens teeth up north


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 14, 2009)

i,m up north don. in between manc and wigan.
i had ajoint of the squidge yeaterday. it was nice..really old school


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2009)

hahah man thats not north im in newcastle man


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 14, 2009)

i bet there,s some good green that way tho.
has anyone heard of a raid in warrington area?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah there's loads of green its all from the vietnamese types but its fuckin gash, and they all got raided last thursday so that wont last long, good gear will be hard to find soon, well unless you have a tent like in your spare room..... oh wait...

this raid?

http://www.warringtonguardian.co.uk/news/4369060.Man_arrested_after_cannabis_raid/

30 plants man hardly seems worth it


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

[youtube]/v/BDMu3r73Ko4&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

Jack Jack Jack! Yeah yeah yeah!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

oh wait ... yes ssssirreeee ... there is a tent next door. hmmm .... what's in the tent? it ain't a place for roasting marshmallow's that's for sure! LOL!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2009)

dang it tahoe the kids are campin out in the spare room again


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

Spare room, wtf is one of those????


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

hahahaha .... make sure the drugs they have r clean ... wait .... you have a stash don't ya .... the children need to be protected from bad weed


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

[youtube]/v/WzsUOmqpaeg&hl=en&fs=1&" type=[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

I dunt mix with younguns really lol and the only one who gets my stash is me and who evers with me. The sooner the slantys are squeezed out the streets and ppl start growing their own instead of buying it the world will be better for us.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

hey man .... cool .... yea ... totally said tongue in cheek .... nuf said ...... stash ...is mine. STFA .... FHO ..... yea. you gotiT!!~~


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> . The sooner the slantys are squeezed out the streets and ppl start growing their own instead of buying it the world will be better for us.


buy growing your own stash your helping the fight against organize crime.
a fact unseen ny the police/government and any other power hungry officals.


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

I think its starting to happen, I can think of a dozen growers of the top of my head that dont come here or any websites lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

best thung I ever din ....


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

I just wished i had started years ago lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

absolutely. But that was a different time too .... it fits very well now ... nd I really can't wait to get out on property in the country again and do the outdoor thing properly .....


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

I can Dream on mate lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> I just wished i had started years ago lol.


I heard that my friend.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

dreaming is good .... dreaming about weed is even better .... hahahaha! dreaming about weed while high on weed is the best ...... then dreaming about growing your own weed while being stoned on your own home grown is Fukin A!!! Walking On !~~~ after I sleep this off ... hahahaha! 


mr west said:


> I can Dream on mate lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

gonna try and have a cheese free day tomoz to save some for the party time, Im betting i dont last till 5 o'clock what do u guys think? I have about 2 grams of slanty weedto get me throught tomorrow lol, wish me luck


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

well afdter this joint ill have no cheese till its thursday lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

hahahaha .... yea never even left time for me to tell u us wuz gonna be toast ... 'n now ....ur toast ..... geezzzsshhhhh .... I really need to try that cheese. I like all kinds of cheese ..... I'm sure I'll like this cheesetoo. Good luck in making through ta thursday .... walking on!!~~


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 14, 2009)

Mr.west I took some photos ... do you like?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

very cool photos. great work.. looks like really serious smoke.


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2009)

well done weedsofdestiny, what bud is that? Looks tastey what ever.
Well its 10:21 and Im about to make my wake and bake, I want cheese, I dont want arsey slanty breakfast, but ill try one cuz i said i would lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

lol westy have yasen a bucket, maximise the slope dope!


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2009)

feel like making use of a bucket to be sick in lol the taste of this street weed, is like a cross between leather and hay, hmm yumster NOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## well grow (Jul 15, 2009)

Westi i havent gues wha man i think ive got swine flue ive been realy sick not good i havent even had a smoke lol.

Bad times my friend bad times.....  out.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

no shit? my girlfriends best mate her brother and his girlfriend and their baby all got it. so has my next door neighbour and the girl nextdoor but one has a sister and she has it. got a sore throat and shittin myself. hope your ok mate.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello mr west what day are you doing Santa Pod bug jam? If I can get my mate to come I will meet you there.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

call the hospital tell them your symptoms and if they think you got it they will send someone out with the meds.


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2009)

well grow said:


> Westi i havent gues wha man i think ive got swine flue ive been realy sick not good i havent even had a smoke lol.
> 
> Bad times my friend bad times.....  out.



EEEEEK or is it OINK!?!?
get well soon bro


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Hello mr west what day are you doing Santa Pod bug jam? If I can get my mate to come I will meet you there.



we is going down bout lunch time on the friday, have u got my fone number? if not ill pm u it and we can hook up and watch some fast campers on the bank in the sun smoking cheeeeeeeeseeeeeeeeesseeeeeeeeeeeeeesseseseeeesessess!kiss-ass


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

hey west i had some seed from a hermed blue cheese. so fuck it i threw em in some tiny pots under 12/12. hope they aint hermi cos i really like the blue cheese and if they show pistils i,m gonna give it my mate too mother.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 15, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> call the hospital tell them your symptoms and if they think you got it they will send someone out with the meds.


The meds are crap you get over it 1 day earlier WOW!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

'they' reckon that by xmas 4 out of 5 in the uk will have had it.


----------



## well grow (Jul 15, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> no shit? my girlfriends best mate her brother and his girlfriend and their baby all got it. so has my next door neighbour and the girl nextdoor but one has a sister and she has it. got a sore throat and shittin myself. hope your ok mate.


Thanks mate i just call the nhs direct and they told me to call my doctor and he has confirmed it as swine flue my girl has got to go the doctors and pick up my perscription and then she has got to go to a hospital and get my meds i dont feel good atall but on a happier note my grow is keeping me sain im wearing gloves and a mask to limit infection my docs idea, this is too real for me guys speak to ya soon out.


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey west i had some seed from a hermed blue cheese. so fuck it i threw em in some tiny pots under 12/12. hope they aint hermi cos i really like the blue cheese and if they show pistils i,m gonna give it my mate too mother.



I got the last of my blue cheese in flower no clones took, I can buy em again if i want lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2009)

well grow said:


> Thanks mate i just call the nhs direct and they told me to call my doctor and he has confirmed it as swine flue my girl has got to go the doctors and pick up my perscription and then she has got to go to a hospital and get my meds i dont feel good atall but on a happier note my grow is keeping me sain im wearing gloves and a mask to limit infection my docs idea, this is too real for me guys speak to ya soon out.



Id be shittin meself if i was u mate, but then im in the at risk group with having MS. Just hope we dunt get it but i recon we will cuz my gal works in tescos and its already in the next town lol. Keeep in touch wont ya mate lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> I got the last of my blue cheese in flower no clones took, I can buy em again if i want lol.


 yeah pick and mix got em if these herm i may just buy again. better watch out at bugjam possible swine flu.
i,m waiting for the illness that can only be cured by smoking copious amounts of bud haha


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2009)

oh wel u gotta die of something aint ya lmao


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 15, 2009)

Makes me laugh when the mask gets damp from your breath it offers no protection to you or anyone else.


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2009)

all i gotta do is keep a spliff in my mouth at all times lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

man i wish i was going to bugjam sounds reet larf its a bit far from the toon tho, and i think the v dub lot may take umbridge the missus ford Ka


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i wish i was going to bugjam sounds reet larf its a bit far from the toon tho, and i think the v dub lot may take umbridge the missus ford Ka



Nah mate Dubers aint snobs mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

naaa actually i know a few peeps that have them n their lovely


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2009)

i just dont think i could drive round in one of those things............... i dont have a license lol.hahaha


----------



## ganjman (Jul 15, 2009)

Look out for me near the drifting area of the pits, i'll be there. Once you see my rear window you'll know it's me.


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2009)

ganjman said:


> Look out for me near the drifting area of the pits, i'll be there. Once you see my rear window you'll know it's me.


r u taking a car to play with? Yourll know me by the ears lol massive and holey lol. Ill be looking out for ya wot car u bringing?


----------



## ganjman (Jul 16, 2009)

Sierra, it'll have "cos it's worth it" in the window, that's how you'll know its me... and im probably going to be smoking a reefa too haha. 

Anyone else a regular at santapod?

I'll be in a ford, so i'll be abit outta place at a VW fest lol... nevermind.


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2009)

well if u see me skulkin round ya car looking like i wouldnt say boo to a goose lol.


----------



## ganjman (Jul 16, 2009)

lol! If i see anyone about i dont mind having a shmoke... we can hotbox, although it's pretty uncomfortable inside - it's all bare metal. I'm only bringing a few spliffs though, as im fairly well known by old bill for smoking and driving.


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2009)

ganjman said:


> lol! If i see anyone about i dont mind having a shmoke... we can hotbox, although it's pretty uncomfortable inside - it's all bare metal. I'm only bringing a few spliffs though, as im fairly well known by old bill for smoking and driving.


should be cool mate, are u camping? I think we gonna try and get in on the guests campsite, massive blue 12 birth 4 pod tent witha flag hopefully lol. You want my phone number so we can hook up? or not cuz its gonna be busy lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2009)

heres a lookin my tent today for bita fun and a profile shot of a ww/bb thats over 4 foot now lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 16, 2009)

looking mighty sweet bah huh?!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2009)

too much goin on in my tent at min gotta few in that feed me feed me stage wen they first start to bud lol.lucky i got a good grower mate looking in and feeding my animals and plants. BUGJAM BUGJAM BUGJAM JET CAR JET CAR JAT CAR


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 16, 2009)

isn't that jat cer? hahahaha! walking on! have a BlasTT!!~~


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2009)

the other year the fireforce 3 jet car hit 336mph


----------



## ganjman (Jul 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> the other year the fireforce 3 jet car hit 336mph



I can do the 1/4 in less than double that time, but damn, i WISH i crossed at 300+ MPH hahaha!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 16, 2009)

My mate used to show his beetle and i lived in Newquay for 4 years in the mid 90's and rtts used to be a right laugh but my mate went a couple of years ago and said its shite now and a rip off.


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2009)

ganjman said:


> I can do the 1/4 in less than double that time, but damn, i WISH i crossed at 300+ MPH hahaha!


Are u saying ur cosy is a sub ten second car? Unfortunatly i canny mod my car up cuz itsa moterbility car, hey brand new car every three years aint bad tho. One of theses days I shall get meself a jaloppy and do it up a bit for the track, I wanna V8 in a golf lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2009)

shit ive seen top gear aint no way no how i want to be in a tin can doing 300 miles an hour unless its a jet going on holiday!!!


----------



## Mammath (Jul 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> Are u saying ur cosy is a sub ten second car? Unfortunatly i canny mod my car up cuz itsa moterbility car, hey brand new car every three years aint bad tho. One of theses days I shall get meself a jaloppy and do it up a bit for the track, I wanna V8 in a golf lol


If you want to go fast, get yaself a 2 wheeler Westy.
Shitload more dangerous... but that's da sacrifice!

I eat the 'tin lidders' for breakfast on my bike.



Weather permitting of course


----------



## 001 (Jul 17, 2009)

p.s i didnt like the cheese buzz, made me feel like I was going to go crazy or some shit....


----------



## ganjman (Jul 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> Are u saying ur cosy is a sub ten second car? Unfortunatly i canny mod my car up cuz itsa moterbility car, hey brand new car every three years aint bad tho. One of theses days I shall get meself a jaloppy and do it up a bit for the track, I wanna V8 in a golf lol


Yeap - That's how i measure a good car [fast] from a normal, 15 second run... a slow normal car. 

I'm as fast as most of the bikes.... but with 4 wheels.... 

Bikes going up a drag strip fast is nothing special - when a car does it quicker.... thats something special! 

8.77

I'm looking at my timing sheet drooling hahaha!  

BUT, it's cost me through the roof to get that. It's more than a hobby now 

Right, im going to leave for northants in about 15 mins, if i see you all there... we shall SMOKE!


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2009)

See ya mate, we gonna be leevin in the next hour


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 17, 2009)

Hope the weathers good for you mate its lashing it down here see you sunday!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 17, 2009)

gutted lads wish i could of got down and got smashed with you boys. have a good one.


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2009)

well im back now feeling pretty bartterd lol. Thats wot two nights on mdma will do to u lol. Smoked all my cheese and wont have any thing coming out for bout 3 weeks. Bug jam was wicked inspite of the rain lol and mud lol.


----------



## DWR (Jul 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> well im back now feeling pretty bartterd lol. Thats wot two nights on mdma will do to u lol. Smoked all my cheese and wont have any thing coming out for bout 3 weeks. Bug jam was wicked inspite of the rain lol and mud lol.



hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  

last time i took mdma was these mistubishis or something like that 

glad you had a great time  Hey mud & rain on mdma.. must be lovely


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2009)

Well it was nicer with it lol, im still on a floaty tripy comedown, with no pot lol. spose i better get drunk instead.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 19, 2009)

hey there mr.west. good to hear you made it back ...mostly alive. mdma ... and weed .... through in shrooms and you have my entire attendance at post secondary institutions .... hahahaha! I WAY too fukin old for that now. A glass of A nice Australian Syrah and my primo bud ... that the extent of it .... oh yea ... and some shrooms (also personally grown) just now and then .... Walk inG On!!!~~~~~


----------



## well grow (Jul 19, 2009)

Good to see ya back mr West did you camp down their?


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2009)

Cheers tahoe, yeah we camped in a 12 birth moster tent, its like a holiday for me lol, sad eh?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 19, 2009)

not sad at all ... I mean shit ... sounds like a total blowout blast .... well ok ...except for the rain and mud ....


----------



## well grow (Jul 19, 2009)

Wha you trying to say westie i love camping weekends away lol, theirs nothing better than the great outdoors no interuptions and weed and lots of it lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2009)

nah i love me camping


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 19, 2009)

You coulda tried to find an exodus party while you were down that way. I don't think are still going though, i went to one near guildford in the early 90's and it was a right laugh, E'd up all night and most of sunday, those were the days lol.. energy and sunrise do's were the mutts nuts then it all went spiral tribe parties that lasted weeks!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2009)

they exodus boys are doing something siomiler but they call themselfs laviticus. they operate in luton which is a bit far to drive lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 19, 2009)

Its wasn't that far from santa pod. Where you at Fred?


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2009)

san ta pod is on the edge of northants, Luton is in beds i think. There was plenty of partying at the pod lol, didnt need to go anywhere else lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome back my friend. Just rolled in myself. I hate unloading all the camping shit and the reality of work in the morning. All in all it was a great time. It was only 72 for a high and the humidity was way down. Much better than last year. Still got to see the girls showing off their titties and skanking around in their way to small for their way too fat asses bikinies... I'll be updating when the lights come on later.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2009)

oi oi westy boy sounds like you had a reet laugh mate, so pics n vids of bugs doin ridiculous speeds n birds with nee clothes on in the mud???


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2009)

haha I took a few pics of beatles but not as many as i normaly do. just got up an im a bit shell shocked lol and got no pot to help me straighten up propper lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2009)

ganjman said:


> Yeap - That's how i measure a good car [fast] from a normal, 15 second run... a slow normal car.
> 
> I'm as fast as most of the bikes.... but with 4 wheels....
> 
> ...


I was lookin out for ya all weekend mate, where wer ya?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 20, 2009)

did your tent mind you having a weekend away? I hate leaving mine


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> did your tent mind you having a weekend away? I hate leaving mine




nah mate my neighboure came over to feeed my cats and tend to my tent while i was away, he grows some lovely bud so it was cool.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 20, 2009)

thats handy a budsitter. ..... nice to have trustworthy friends and neighbours! Walk On!!~~ 


mr west said:


> nah mate my neighboure came over to feeed my cats and tend to my tent while i was away, he grows some lovely bud so it was cool.


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 20, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there mr.west. good to hear you made it back ...mostly alive. mdma ... and weed .... through in shrooms and you have my entire attendance at post secondary institutions .... hahahaha! I WAY too fukin old for that now. A glass of A nice Australian Syrah and my primo bud ... that the extent of it .... oh yea ... and some shrooms (also personally grown) just now and then .... Walk inG On!!!~~~~~


hehe we just wait for winter to arrive. and then go for a drive a little after we start recieving our first frosts. its better to go in the middle of the season we found.

lol
though lots of people used to cut sick so ya gotta know when and where to go now otherwise youll et pulled up. the farmers report cars they see driving around in winter time. it seems some people shouldnt take mushies and they have found people that have been lost for weeks covered in cow shit almost as if they had been bathing in th stuff lol. 

makes me glad i can still hold ma head on the stuff really lol.

p.s i quit quite some time ago now. im just reminising the good old days lol.



mr west said:


> Well it was nicer with it lol, im still on a floaty tripy comedown, with no pot lol. spose i better get drunk instead.





DWR said:


> hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> last time i took mdma was these mistubishis or something like that
> 
> glad you had a great time  Hey mud & rain on mdma.. must be lovely


if they had the mitzi sighn ie; three diamonds then yes they was.

there still some of the best pills ive eaten.

ya just had to be able to get the right ones there were a few batches with a few different bases. there was actually a few i liked and the red ones were insane if you got the right ones. all ya had to do is find the ones that had black flecks in them too and you were in for a good night lol. though they killed a few people ehy. same with the green ones you could tll which ones you were getting by appearance. i always grabbed what we call the double dippers. they were mainly good e with some other cool shit chucked in there.

p.s 
the rain doesnt worry me too much whn i off ma head. when i get on it i int happy till im pinging. generally meaning i end up sweating balls. 



mr west said:


> well im back now feeling pretty bartterd lol. Thats wot two nights on mdma will do to u lol. Smoked all my cheese and wont have any thing coming out for bout 3 weeks. Bug jam was wicked inspite of the rain lol and mud lol.


hehehe the good old days.. 
id shout ya bro but thats a bit hard lol



Mammath said:


> If you want to go fast, get yaself a 2 wheeler Westy.
> Shitload more dangerous... but that's da sacrifice!
> 
> I eat the 'tin lidders' for breakfast on my bike.
> ...


 the problem with two wheelers on stack cost me 2500 bux to fix. 

i crashed my car yesterday morning.... 50 dollars to fix and notime wsted in hospital lol



mr west said:


> Are u saying ur cosy is a sub ten second car? Unfortunatly i canny mod my car up cuz itsa moterbility car, hey brand new car every three years aint bad tho. One of theses days I shall get meself a jaloppy and do it up a bit for the track, I wanna V8 in a golf lol


hehehe im doing up a kinga.... slowly but surely it will get done lol.

question i though people in UK and surrounding mainly got mdma in powder form. AKA paintstripper speed as one of the most common forms.

sorry just had to ask

fuck this was a long one wasnt it lol

peace out 

oh this is for you guys lmfao

in case theres not enough.. heres the bowl

youll have to roll your own sorry.


----------



## ganjman (Jul 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> I was lookin out for ya all weekend mate, where wer ya?


I arrived on the friday evening, but then only stayed till about 12ish on the saturday because i had to get back and sort a mates car out [his head gaskit went and he's warped his head, had to skim it etcetc]

I was looking out for ya, sniffing for that cheesyness, i even walked around the camp site and normal car parks lol!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

i,ve no smoke either west and about 4 weeks till out time in my tent. gutted

edit:why did i say tent? i gotta room haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

spend ya life waitin on dope growing man hahah


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 21, 2009)

The secret is not to run out.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> The secret is not to run out.


hehe easier said than done>LOL


----------



## ganjman (Jul 21, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hehe easier said than done>LOL



EXACTLY what i was going to post, to the damn word. Co-incidence or what. Damn!


----------



## DWR (Jul 21, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> if they had the mitzi sighn ie; three diamonds then yes they was.
> 
> there still some of the best pills ive eaten.
> 
> ...



https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/87770-took-3-pills-im-so.html

yeah....... these ones m8......  

hahah had a great time, and was the last time i took mdma... dont think it will happen again.... maybe next year or in the winter again...


----------



## genfranco (Jul 21, 2009)

i think we all try to reach the point that i can have enough to last me till the next grow... have enough that i can at least leave a jar for curing for a full 2 months.... i just cant...this sucks... i end up waiting 2 months for a new crop all the time... LOL


Edit: NOT that smoking more pot than i ever thought of for the first 3 - 4 weeks is bad....LOL


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

perpetual is the way to go defo.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2009)

ganjman said:


> I arrived on the friday evening, but then only stayed till about 12ish on the saturday because i had to get back and sort a mates car out [his head gaskit went and he's warped his head, had to skim it etcetc]
> 
> I was looking out for ya, sniffing for that cheesyness, i even walked around the camp site and normal car parks lol!



Will u be going avon park in a few weeks to run it against the bikes? Bulldog bash, ill have some more cheese by then and some psychosis but maybe ill leave that at home. I smoked my self out of every thing at the bug jam lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

how many days is bulldog bash?
its like hells angel teritory aint it?


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2009)

6th 7th n 8th of august. yeah its an HA do, no trouble wot so ever lol unless u start it lol and no police anywhere on site too lol happy days


----------



## ganjman (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like a good'un to me.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2009)

not so far from london as northants either, stratford upon avon, so funny cuz its the tourist for shakespear country and thousands of hairy bikers turn up lol. They have their show and shine in a bigtop tent so it dunt matter if it rains and an all night dance tent


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 21, 2009)

Hells Angels and an all night dance tent that seems a bit chalk and cheese (no pun intended). I aint done e's for years coz they started to become further away from the e's i used to do, when i started doing 'em they didn't even have logos on and they were 20 notes, that was in late '88 acid house and all that. I'm showing my age but i was only 17 at the time lol. I did my 1st one at slough centre, what a night!!


----------



## genfranco (Jul 21, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Hells Angels and an all night dance tent that seems a bit chalk and cheese (no pun intended). I aint done e's for years coz they started to become further away from the e's i used to do, when i started doing 'em they didn't even have logos on and they were 20 notes, that was in late '88 acid house and all that. I'm showing my age but i was only 17 at the time lol. I did my 1st one at slough centre, what a night!!


Not sure... but im thinking the US hells angels are a bit different than the UK version... Isnt it still cool to ride vespas in the UK? Vespa hells angels?....LOL

dont think i like the US version of those racist pukes


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah but these hell angels can run a good party and they enforce rules too keep it all good for everyone. a mate of mine who i worked with went about 7 year ago and they caught some lads thieving in tents.....they where brought were everyone could see them, named and shamed and then used as an example. you start a fight you get sorted out. good rules me thinks.lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Not sure... but im thinking the US hells angels are a bit different than the UK version... Isnt it still cool to ride vespas in the UK? Vespa hells angels?....LOL
> 
> dont think i like the US version of those racist pukes


it was more the mods that ride vespas.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2009)

I dunt go to see the hells angels tho i go for the jet car and dance tent lol and its a cheap festy bike rally thing half the price of big commercial events.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 21, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Not sure... but im thinking the US hells angels are a bit different than the UK version... Isnt it still cool to ride vespas in the UK? Vespa hells angels?....LOL
> 
> dont think i like the US version of those racist pukes


Well, when you look at it, all version of Hells Angels, including the US one is the original and "badass, dickhead, racist pricks" image.

Even the French have vicious Hells Angels members. 

I think the UK version is just a bunch of nannies. Where I'm from, you can't even look at an angel the wrong way.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2009)

your obsessed with that jetcar man.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 21, 2009)

UK hells are a good bunch! Untill you cross the wrong one, didnt one get shot on a motorway from a car or somethink?Not so long ago.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah it was on the M40 near oxford. Any new pics Fred?


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2009)

heres some recent pics of my tent, i had to bend my safari mix plant at ninty degrees so it could get some light.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> your obsessed with that jetcar man.


I know the guy that pilots it man, he's mental and a really nice bloke.



welsh wizz said:


> UK hells are a good bunch! Untill you cross the wrong one, didnt one get shot on a motorway from a car or somethink?Not so long ago.


No it was a member of the outlaws that got shot on way back from last years do, I think there was good reason for it.




oscaroscar said:


> Yeah it was on the M40 near oxford. Any new pics Fred?


vwalah!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 21, 2009)

I see....... PLANTS


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 21, 2009)

keep up the good work


----------



## Mammath (Jul 22, 2009)

Treat 'em rough Westy, I like it.
Good 'ol MJ can take that sort of shit and needs to be shown who's boss 
Them safari girls can get tall...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2009)

damn that plant got the beat down hahah nice work west. there's LST and there's fuckin right angles YeeeaaaAAAHH!?!


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, itll either help me or hinder me i aint looked at her this morning yet so dunno if she still like the bonds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2009)

shell bounce back now worries she was a real fast one i wouldn't be surprised if you see a few big fat colas of the bit bent over


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> heres some recent pics of my tent, i had to bend my safari mix plant at ninty degrees so it could get some light.


pic bump for a new page


----------



## DWR (Jul 22, 2009)

what the biggest one ?

looking like some original hemp plant  haha... long flowering ?

good pic yo, like the 90° one


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

the one in the first pic is my young white widow blueberry cross lol shes packing on the fat ness even compared to that pic which was taken b4 the weekend ill get another in a min wen im chilled enough lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 22, 2009)

Bloody hell westy just snap the top off why dont ya






The Red Hair Skunk I grow gets very tall I bent here over but not to that extreme


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 22, 2009)

Genfranco will bitch at you if he sees you bent it during flower. He thinks you'll stress it to hermie, you should do it during veg.... I've done both


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

it was only the 1st week of 12/12 so not too bad i have dun worse in the past with fatastic resukts lo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2009)

im with 5 on this one you can top in flower you can repot in flower, you can i've done it and not had a hermie, hermie trait is genetic i don't believe you can stress a plant male its nonsense. 

loads of peeps have tried to hermie the Echeese how many succeeded? none


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

4 and half weeks in 12/12 ww/bb, I thank you


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2009)

shes gonna be a monster in a few weeks man! nice


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

Agrred .... she will be entered into the Monstro Category .... awesome ... thanks Man!!



mr west said:


> it was only the 1st week of 12/12 so not too bad i have dun worse in the past with fatastic resukts lo





mr west said:


> 4 and half weeks in 12/12 ww/bb, I thank you





Don Gin and Ton said:


> shes gonna be a monster in a few weeks man! nice


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

I raised my fan up to the top of the tent today and also my light so no one is banging their heads. lol i also, took my blue cheese at nearly eight weeks lol. So much better than the comercial slanty.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 22, 2009)

That BB/WW is gonna be kin huge, nice one Fred


----------



## DWR (Jul 22, 2009)

did you make that strain yourself west ?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 22, 2009)

DWR said:


> did you make that strain yourself west ?


Good question...... I ask the same!


----------



## DWR (Jul 22, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Good question...... I ask the same!



 Mr. West totally sneaky .... making his own strain likein dexters lab.. going crazy... muahahahahaha  

cool... i am going to make my own strain aswell.... currently planning on making 6 diffrent strains all crossed with afghani #1..... 

-

Mr. West when making own strains, do you have to look out for something with the males, how do you know a male is better than an other.. its not like i could test smoke em


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

well Ill be honest and tell u i got the beans off me mate, some local growers have been growing the same sort of white widow for years and one of the guys crossed it with a blueberry from dj shorts. This one i got smells just like ww, sort of like sweets, sherbert lemons. I have another of those seeds in bloom but a week or so younger and just a straight ww from the same ppl.


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 22, 2009)

shud start a diff thread for diff journals imo.. i think u got like 3 seperate grows in this one thread?


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

Im still growing cheese and showing cheese its just another thing in my box thats all, ill get some cheese porn up tomorrow wen lights come on. Im searching for a strain as good as the cheeese and im growing with cheese in mind. Id like to keep it all in one place if u dont mind Indicafatnheavey mate?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>blue cheese


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 22, 2009)

IndicaFatnHeavy said:


> shud start a diff thread for diff journals imo.. i think u got like 3 seperate grows in this one thread?


to each there own.... easier for me this way


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/217585-uk-cheese-cross-white-widow.html#post2778471
ok started new thread not that im closing this but i think this plant needs its own thread come join me >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Londoner (Jul 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> Im still growing cheese and showing cheese its just another thing in my box thats all, ill get some cheese porn up tomorrow wen lights come on. Im searching for a strain as good as the cheeese and im growing with cheese in mind. Id like to keep it all in one place if u dont mind Indicafatnheavey mate?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>blue cheese


Indeed.



mr west said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/217585-uk-cheese-cross-white-widow.html#post2778471
> ok started new thread not that im closing this but i think this plant needs its own thread come join me >>>>>>>>>>>>>


I iz onnit like a slag on a car bonnet! But fuck me i got some reading to do here man wow lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

cool really good to see ya back on the boards Londoer and back on my cheese thread as u was the first to post on this thread, 2739 posts and 45,095 views on here we are lmao cool happy days mate.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> cool really good to see ya back on the boards Londoer and back on my cheese thread as u was the first to post on this thread, 2739 posts and 45,095 views on here we are lmao cool happy days mate.


 
Pip pip and all. Lets have a spot of tea and celebrate....


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2009)

Cuppa tea is just whats needed this morning and a nice fat reefa hmmmm sluuurrrppppp puff puff surpp slurp puff passss>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>bluecheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

hey hey hey back in action MR L good to see ya man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

hahahah knew the bluecheese would never make it to 9 weeks man


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2009)

hehehe, well i had half the plants out the tent so me and my mate could lift up the fan and can and light and after taking its bonds away she fell into my lap and looked up at me with the shiney green eyes and asked for death rather than tieing her back up lmao. and as u can tell she works nicely, enough to make a dyslexic man rant on an on an on with no real purpose lmaro. Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 23, 2009)

Talking to an old mate this morning street prices have gone through the roof if you can find some, people are paying £15 on the gram its cheeper to smoke H! Don you should move your op down here and make a killing.


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2009)

its same all over my area the weed on the streets is crap but anything half decent goes for silly money lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 23, 2009)

Makes me consider an other tent for a commercial grow lol dont think I will get it past the wife.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

man its tempting but i only grow for me n me pals n im not greedy, thats when it goes wrong ive seen it several times and its just not worth it id rather flog a bit here n there to me pals n enjoy smoking good weed thats all im bothered about if truth be known.


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2009)

we gotta keep it as low impact as we can to stay safe.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man its tempting but i only grow for me n me pals n im not greedy, thats when it goes wrong ive seen it several times and its just not worth it id rather flog a bit here n there to me pals n enjoy smoking good weed thats all im bothered about if truth be known.


same here mate, but i just sort my mates out and get sorted in return. i got a mate who dont know i grow i tell him all the mint weed is off "my mate" and yesterday i text him asking can he get me an oz of homegrown of his mate, the fucker completely blanked me then text me an hour later with some stupid jacko joke. so guess who wont be having none of the fat widow thats in my room. what a prick


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

hahah like bean bag guns low impact but still crumples you to the floor


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> same here mate, but i just sort my mates out and get sorted in return. i got a mate who dont know i grow i tell him all the mint weed is off "my mate" and yesterday i text him asking can he get me an oz of homegrown of his mate, the fucker completely blanked me then text me an hour later with some stupid jacko joke. so guess who wont be having none of the fat widow thats in my room. what a prick



lol thats a bit rough like. unless he didnt get your text, i always find its better to speak with people, less confusion


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 23, 2009)

hey westy do they physical age test......smoke three fat spliffs then time how long it takes to get out of a bean bag chair lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol thats a bit rough like. unless he didnt get your text, i always find its better to speak with people, less confusion


he doe,s it all the time looks after number 1. he wouldnt get you weed if he thought it would mean less for him. my mate gave him three joints of his bluecheese head stash just because he,s a mate and then about a month later when my mate was dry he went round to his house dumped out a big jar of widow out on the table too show it off then made a joint give my mate a few measly toke,s then fucked off knowing my mate was going cold turkey.my mate was fuming.......what a kunt...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

say whaaaat?! guess youll be seeing less n less of him then...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 23, 2009)

he always arrive,s about the same time as my crop.....funny how that works. AHA sorry got alan partridge on the brain


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 23, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> he always arrive,s about the same time as my crop.....funny how that works. AHA sorry got alan partridge on the brain


WOOOOWWWWW I COULDNT EXPRESS ENOUGH HOW MUCH I HATE THOSE FUCKERS THAT ALWAYS COME AROUND WHEN ITS HARVEST TIME, and every time i run out of my homegrown, those bastards are GONE, so just about six months ago i just quit talking to those bastards, and now i just keep to my little circle of my 3 REAL FRIENDS +rep Great post man


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 23, 2009)

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2009)

is this ur cheese?


----------



## Londoner (Jul 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> cool really good to see ya back on the boards Londoer and back on my cheese thread as u was the first to post on this thread, 2739 posts and 45,095 views on here we are lmao cool happy days mate.


Cheers ma man


----------



## Londoner (Jul 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> is this ur cheese?


Looks nice dunnit


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2009)

Aye it does mate lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 23, 2009)

looks like cheese to me!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2009)

looks like primo cheese ya got there is it stinkin' bishop?


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 24, 2009)

hippiepudz024 said:


> WOOOOWWWWW I COULDNT EXPRESS ENOUGH HOW MUCH I HATE THOSE FUCKERS THAT ALWAYS COME AROUND WHEN ITS HARVEST TIME, and every time i run out of my homegrown, those bastards are GONE, so just about six months ago i just quit talking to those bastards, and now i just keep to my little circle of my 3 REAL FRIENDS +rep Great post man


so you follow the 5 finger friends dri now too huh??

you should always be able to count all your real friends on one hand guaranteed the others arent worth that much trust.

its a good rule to live by

peace out 
j88


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 24, 2009)

westy wheres the cheese at......


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 24, 2009)

West, What do the leaves on the Cheese look like? Are they long narrow fingers like a sativa or more like a cross with a thicker leaf? The DQ#5 is showing and it's a female. It has the double seration and purple stems. It's leaves are long and skinny like a sativa not like the JTR which has a fatter leaf. I'm getting ancy waiting on the roots so I can send these into flower.....


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> is this ur cheese?



Yeah thats my cheese from greenhouse seed co, this one was real special just a real intense flavor that tasted like fruity pebbles, and kind of menthol on the exhale. not really very cheesie at all SUPER STONED

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/217481-another-one-bites-dust.html

theres a link to some other nice pics of her +rep


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 24, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> West, What do the leaves on the Cheese look like? Are they long narrow fingers like a sativa or more like a cross with a thicker leaf? The DQ#6 is showing and it's a female. It has the double seration and purple stems. It's leaves are long and skinny like a sativa not like the JTR which has a fatter leaf. I'm getting ancy waiting on the roots so I can send these into flower.....




here's a pic of a greenhouse cheese leaf if helps you any


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll take a pic later but mine is more sativa than that one.....


----------



## well grow (Jul 24, 2009)

Ive got a mix with my cheese their is 2 very short and bushy indica and they have got some chunky dense bud on them all over and the others are all sativa their taller with thinner leaves but the bud isnt as dense as the short ones but they are at the tops their all the same bbc seeds but they have got a slightly diferant smell on them the tall ones are smelling strongest.


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 24, 2009)

sativa is definitely my favorite type of bud


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2009)

had a bit of a scary day today. Bout one pm a police riot van and two squad cars pulls up outside my flat lol, my heart sank for bout 5 mins then i realised they wernt coming for me lol, was someone up stairs but they wernt in and took no one away with them wen they went lol. Phew lol. so i went out shortly after that and only just got back in lmao, ill get ya something laters wen i wake up lol. Cheers guys  oh yeah this blue cheese i took at 7 weeks is fuking killer, its had me over twice, yewster day i had a whitey ffs lol, it was a clone of a seed i bought and the 1st one i left till nine and half weeks and it wasnt as strong as this 7.5 week stuff lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2009)

hippiepudz024 said:


> here's a pic of a greenhouse cheese leaf if helps you any


heres an exodus cheese leaf


----------



## Mammath (Jul 24, 2009)

Man I woulda been shitt'n myself.
What's your laws like over there for cultivation?


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2009)

max sentance is 15 years i thgink but a mate of a mate of mine got 100 hrs community service for 7 plants and an oz of speed and he had previouse lmao


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

that really reminds me of the DairyQueen ..... long pointy leaves .... hmmmm ...... I could be in for sumthin special .... hmmmmm .... I like special ..... Walk ing Onn!!~~~~~~


hippiepudz024 said:


> here's a pic of a greenhouse cheese leaf if helps you any


----------



## xlxALeexlx (Jul 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> Theres only a tiny bit of the bbc and id say its a nice smoke but not very cheesey atall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Them are so beautiful buds. Great job.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey West, will you back the camera up a little... I wanna get the whole leaf in view. I'll get a pic of mine up later today.....


----------



## Mammath (Jul 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> max sentance is 15 years i thgink but a mate of a mate of mine got 100 hrs community service for 7 plants and an oz of speed and he had previouse lmao


Man, he got lucky.
I would always hope to get a judge like that if worst came to worst.
Sounds like courts are a bit like here, and pretty easy on small time cannabis growers.
They're not so easy on the 'goeee' though.
Someone I know went to court the other day 4 for plants, hydro, second offense, and he got a $350 fine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2009)

thats not bad going for either of them $350 or a 100 hours is a lot better than a spell in the booty house. all our jails are full of proper crims thank god


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 25, 2009)

you up early don? and where,s west the cheesey fucker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah man woke up with a stinking head ache, overdid it on the beer n bongs last night the cheesefather wont be up for a while yet unless his cheesometer is reading below the line, he'll be wakenbakin right about now.....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 25, 2009)

hes still in bed the lazy stoner lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 25, 2009)

he,s cheesed in


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2009)

I is here muther flunkers. Im awake and baking ill take a live pic of cheese leafe on plant for ya wen i dowen this tea and biff lol.
Morning all twat like me left his phone 15 miles away at me mates house last night ffs so i have to get thaT SOMETIME SOON LOL.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 25, 2009)

That bloke probably got the comm service for the oz of speed he woulda got a caution for just the plants. A mate of mine about 3 years ago got caution for having 5 plants in flower and about 10 unrooted clones.


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2009)

heres a pic or 4 for ya see if u can tell wots wot?




















what the fuck lol i really was ready to cry lmao wen i see that pull up with its 2 mates lmao all good now tho im hoping haha


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 25, 2009)

noticed you got some nute burn.... me you and don make the world think us brits just burn plants lol. are we nute happy?


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah i shouldnt of posted that pic but its warts and all so hmm. Thats a psychosis and i fed the same as every one else lol. Thease things happen eh lol. Least im free!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 25, 2009)

i dont mind posting the nute burn pics. were all human and shit happens sometimes my first 6 widow clones were all fed the same yet two of them nute burned up bad. so i chopped em three days ago because they had stopped filling out cos of complete lack of leaves haha. smoked a tester and it is really strong and only at 7 week. i,m halfing my nutes next time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahah for every success there are a few failures... i generally dont nute burn mine just heat stress them till there crispy fried.... pleased the plod werent for you westy eh!


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2009)

bud looks grade A tho and its them we growing lmao, lets put things into perspective, i shuold chop all the bad off and take the pic agaiin lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 25, 2009)

yea ... but then she be like .... nekid .....ewwwww.....LOL! hahahaha! then u'd be busy with the crazy glue putting leaves back on .... it would just get realy messy ... hahahaha!


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yea ... but then she be like .... nekid .....ewwwww.....LOL! hahahaha! then u'd be busy with the crazy glue putting leaves back on .... it would just get realy messy ... hahahaha!



lmao tahoe, while she wants to hang on to her leafs i think i should let em stay lol. its messy enough here as it is lol. This early blue cheese fucks me up every time man, almost like the feeling wen ur coming up on some good E. I love this plant


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 25, 2009)

that is so freakin special ...to have plants like that ... to smoke .... but even better when u grewd them urselv ..... I am truly hoping that my BlackDomina gives me sumthin like that. The DairyQueen could to no doubt ...and thren the Mystery lady ..... aahhhh ..... I am itching to watch her kertsie! hahaha!


----------



## well grow (Jul 25, 2009)

Westie you have done a good job their mate its normaly the police taking pics of us lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 25, 2009)

well grow said:


> Westie you have done a good job their mate its normaly the police taking pics of us lol.


nice. lol.


----------



## DWR (Jul 25, 2009)

haha great pic of them police man 

hahaaaaaaaaa man, so many police hang outside my house.... i smoke on my balcony.. watching them.. heheeeeeeeeee i love the adrenalin that comes with it 

realy felt ya man hahaha.. u wanted to cry !

LMFAO IM LAUGHING SO HARD !

my girl just askd my wtf is so funny.. had to explain... she didnt find it funny at all  ROFL !!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2009)

its funny now but my arse went for 5 mins lol. The joint i had after they had gone was sooo sweeet lol


----------



## DWR (Jul 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> its funny now but my arse went for 5 mins lol. The joint i had after they had gone was sooo sweeet lol


yeah its allways funnier in the end  Just had this visual of you going white


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

recon i did go white, I watched em pull up behinde my car an i was jus quietly saying "fuck off, fuck off, fuck off" over and over lol. the addrenalin rush was intense.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2009)

I've got a copper living 3 doors down and i didn't have a carbon filter for my 1st grow, i was very lucky


----------



## DWR (Jul 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> recon i did go white, I watched em pull up behinde my car an i was jus quietly saying "fuck off, fuck off, fuck off" over and over lol. the addrenalin rush was intense.


 heh........ yeah i had them round 

hahaaaaaaa and they didnt go for my harvest and there were plants all over and leafs... well he took my leafs and the bud drying in the oven ROFL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## well grow (Jul 26, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I've got a copper living 3 doors down and i didn't have a carbon filter for my 1st grow, i was very lucky


He's probably growing his own lol watch out he dosent rob ya for cutings mate lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

friggin corruption is everywhere .... glad it all worked out well of course .... nasty moments .... and then another buzz .... hahahaha! Walk On!!~~


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

Its a buzz that can make u feel bad and make u feel fucking fantastic. That wasnt so good till the endorphines kicked in after, shakely walking on, limp limp!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

ohohohohohhhhh ...so freakin true ..... ever gone to bad space and time after an event like that? yea ... scary sh*t furshure. running luck fuk away from da bobbies!! hahaha!


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

I still aint found out wot it was all really about lol. No one got taken and they aint been backsince friday. Spoze ill have to go talk to my neighboures lol. My mate saw them pull up outside my flat from over the road and bout 2 mins after they left he rang me up lol and I went over and smoked a few with him laughing at it all lol.


----------



## well grow (Jul 26, 2009)

It was a close encounter mate your lucky lucky lucky lol have a look at my girls ive put some new pics up  out


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

my 7 week od psychosis, her days are numberd lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2009)

Have you got a nosey neighbour that you can ask?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2009)

What is the family tree of psychosis?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

same question as oascar .... very sweet looking buddage. tasty tasty!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

Its another clone only strain that the Exodus collective kept, they say its cheese ross super skunk from the old school superskunks of the early nineties. It smells sweeter than cheese but has cheese under tones and in my opinion is stronger than uk cheese. Its a well classy smoke to make ur brian melt, hence the name Psychosis


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

coly crumholy .... very cool ..... I got my own brand of that ! hahahaha~!!~~ 


mr west said:


> Its another clone only strain that the Exodus collective kept, they say its cheese ross super skunk from the old school superskunks of the early nineties. It smells sweeter than cheese but has cheese under tones and in my opinion is stronger than uk cheese. Its a well classy smoke to make ur brian melt, hence the name Psychosis


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

Yours is called CaRAZZZZey lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2009)

Who is Brian? lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

hahahah .... u think so .... I just call in LOUD! hahahaha! 


mr west said:


> Yours is called CaRAZZZZey lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2009)

LMFAO!! its my favourite show. the new series continues tonight. I've sky plussed the whole series


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> my 7 week od psychosis, her days are numberd lol


pic bump lol


----------



## DWR (Jul 26, 2009)

great pic west !

looks excellent  when you gona harvest her ?


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

well id like to give her an extra week but needs be wen the devil drives the bus shell prolly get one more watering then out on tuesday i think. All the trichs are already cloudy so i wont lose much taking her a bit early.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

you drive a bus? excellent .... is it Roger Daltery's Magic bus?


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)

more like a special needs bus with tail lift lol. Its free to ride if u gotta special badge.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

hahahaha .... ROFLMAO ..... excellent Sunday morning ...I be having ... many thanks MrWesTTERLIEssss .... hope your day is GRAND!


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

exzcellent work man ... yes ur day be grand furshure ..... walk inggg oonnnn!!~~~~~


----------



## Mammath (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Westy

Those last pics I assume ones cheese is the other that safari?
She's a tall spindly lookin dame hey?


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2009)

first 1 is the ww/bb at 5 weeks and the second is an out of focus cheese at 7 weeks lol, ill show u the safaari mix plant in a sec.


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2009)

this is the top of the safari mix plant


----------



## Mammath (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn lanky bitches, I personally hate them cause their yield is shitfull.
Though 'high' can be rewarding 

So that first pic is a widowxblueberry?

That's gonna be a long ass cola.
Are you planning on doing donkey dicks now too? 

Edit: Even out of focus I can now pick that ol' blighty cheese anywhere in your thread... It always looks nasty.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2009)

wow westy a few days and shes gone from horizontal to vert again you'll have to tie that biaaatch down again shortly.

n Mam i think were all on the donkey dick trail now man!


----------



## DWR (Jul 27, 2009)

Lovely pics m8 !


so im guessing your finger is trigger itchy   love it


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow westy a few days and shes gone from horizontal to vert again you'll have to tie that biaaatch down again shortly.
> 
> n Mam i think were all on the donkey dick trail now man!



dunno bout donky cocks, that ww/bb is a bit wispy, im giving her pk next week see if i can fatten her up lol. ww i have grown b4 has had solid rock hard nugs so hopefully they will go ard lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2009)

its still well early for the lanky dame unless im mistaken? surely she's not 3-4 weeks from finish?! i know i know stop calling you shirley...


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2009)

no i like it, call me surly not.


----------



## DWR (Jul 27, 2009)

westie, i dont understand the pk 13/14  im so stoned.. i dont know if it means week 4 starts from day 21 doesnt it m8 !?

so im gona have to be adding that tomorrow to my water huh ????

please clearify this for me... or is it day 28 thats week 4 ? i say 21.. is week 4.... and 28 is week 5 ?


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2009)

says on the bottel addd pk 13/14 once 3 weeks before harvesting to a full nutrition tank in the following propotions dissolve 150ml concentrate per 100liter of water add this mixture for 4-6 days. U tell me wot it means lol


----------



## DWR (Jul 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> says on the bottel addd pk 13/14 once 3 weeks before harvesting to a full nutrition tank in the following propotions dissolve 150ml concentrate per 100liter of water add this mixture for 4-6 days. U tell me wot it means lol


What are you using i am using hesi ....... for coco..... allthough i have earth.. but the guy said the coco is better for soil ... lets hope hes right.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2009)

5ml per litre 3 weeks from the end for a week. lol stoners


----------



## DWR (Jul 27, 2009)

4. week : 2.5 ml for 10 
5. week : 5.0ml for 10
6. week : 7.5ml for 10 
7. week : 15 ml for 10

-

Ok now tell me how the fuck can i measure 5ml thats like 0.05 dl ? correct !

fuck me........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2009)

where the hell did you get those measurements from DWR?! 

1 Imperial teaspoon = 5.91939047 millilitres


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2009)

hahaahahah im fuckin daft i just worked that our im feeding mine life 5 times what they should be getting. stoner...... aint had any problems tho, no burn


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 27, 2009)

I use a medicine spoon 2.5ml and 5ml and start feeding p/k at 4 weeks in but thats me lol.



edit pissed off with barnys mg never germed haze has poped.


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2009)

you guys lol.
Bad shit bout the morning glory dude i had one that didnt pop grr.

I use btween 1.5 and 2ml per litre of pk normaly in the 7th week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2009)

so were all over the shop between us on the pk haha 

i've only had 1 bean not germ and it was the most expensive bean i've ever bought.... fucking somango

sorry to hear that WW


----------



## rasclot (Jul 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> you guys lol.
> Bad shit bout the morning glory dude i had one that didnt pop grr.
> 
> I use btween 1.5 and 2ml per litre of pk normaly in the 7th week


 yeah i do 2 mine should b comin down in about a week n half im givin them an extra week 1 is ready for the chop with 100% cloudy trichs how do ya dry urs have u got a dryin box or somethin???
urs are lookin tasty i want sum exodus or psychosis


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2009)

westeeeeee. haha. just got a 10 of the exodus cheese of my mate and.....well.....i need a doctor........shit is strooooong


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2009)

ten clones? oh a ten bit lol how much ya get 1gram? 1.5?


----------



## DWR (Jul 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> where the hell did you get those measurements from DWR?!
> 
> 1 Imperial teaspoon = 5.91939047 millilitres





Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaahahah im fuckin daft i just worked that our im feeding mine life 5 times what they should be getting. stoner...... aint had any problems tho, no burn


So i was right ?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> so were all over the shop between us on the pk haha
> 
> i've only had 1 bean not germ and it was the most expensive bean i've ever bought.... fucking somango
> 
> sorry to hear that WW


dunno... guess i will start on day 21.... easy as that, and stop on week 7.

flush .. harvest... smoke.... b happy ^^

-


Yeah shit about the seed that didnt germ. man, i've had bad luck the whole time now :S
my ww didnt germ either :S


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2009)

lol i have no idea, i guess it cant hurt to use pk throughout the whole of the flowering period really seeing as all the stuff like overdrive and bloom boosters are just P & K, idk i could be wrong... it wouldnt be the first time ^^^ hahahah


----------



## well grow (Jul 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> says on the bottel addd pk 13/14 once 3 weeks before harvesting to a full nutrition tank in the following propotions dissolve 150ml concentrate per 100liter of water add this mixture for 4-6 days. U tell me wot it means lol


So from what westie said you should add 1.5 ml of pk13/14 to a litre but i dont know what the 4-6 days bit is all about but im going to use the coco pk for my girls cos i havent seen pk for soil but it should be good.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> ten clones? oh a ten bit lol how much ya get 1gram? 1.5?


i wish i got ten clones i asked the guy could he get 1 and he drew blank.......then said "its just in 10 bags" lol he be a bit *thick. *
but any way, yeah i got the dreaded gram. skinned up at about 3 and still feel like a couched spud. shit smells out the living room

good times


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2009)

the only bad thing bout it i think is wen uve smoked a good amount u dunt smell it like u did wen u first smelt it. U get desensetzed to the smell but not the stone lol. Total head candy lol love it.


----------



## Ray Fox (Jul 27, 2009)

What a fun thread!


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2009)

The fun aint over yet lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2009)

Psychosis bud


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 28, 2009)

Gorgeous, say where in this monster of a thread cand I find some of your cheeze pictures in late flowering. I want to compare with mine


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2009)

yes mate if u click the cheeses link in my sig it should take u straight to my first lt of cheese in late flower or click here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2009)

nice pic westy, not long to go eh


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2009)

nah they be lucky to see the end of the week lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

arrrr matey ... they be led to the block ... the chopping block alrighty .... fukintripleAAA incredible .... love your work westerlie!! Walking On!!~~


----------



## genfranco (Jul 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> Psychosis bud



god i wish i had something liek that going right now.... it would alreayd be in the vaporizer!....LOL... great job Mr. West!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 28, 2009)

fffffff i want. 

Is psychosis the same overall high as cheese?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 28, 2009)

your psychosis is built similarly to my PK (calyx packing, and bud structure)....... PK is a bit more densely covered by trichomes though..... what is the taste of the psychosis?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 28, 2009)

That won't make it til morning lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2009)

hey westy just wondering now that ive completely mixed them up is the really fruity one the cheese or the psycho? curse my lack of labels...


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2009)

It has a similer head mash stone to the cheese but also some body to it which cheese lacks, ur muscles feel like u just woke up after a joint of two. Alas there wasnt much left of her, over all id say i got 3 quarts off her and ive smoked half that already lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey westy just wondering now that ive completely mixed them up is the really fruity one the cheese or the psycho? curse my lack of labels...


The psychosis is a sweeter smell compared to the cheese but thill has heavey cheese undertones, hard to discribe lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> your psychosis is built similarly to my PK (calyx packing, and bud structure)....... PK is a bit more densely covered by trichomes though..... what is the taste of the psychosis?



The tatse is strong and fizzy, quite similer to the cheese but has a sweeeter after taste and quite a sharp first taste that tickels ur nose,kinda efavesant lol.kiss-ass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2009)

loving the porn your cheeseyness the BB is quite possibly devil born!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> The psychosis is a sweeter smell compared to the cheese but thill has heavey cheese undertones, hard to discribe lol.



yeah i think iknow what your talkin bout the psycho is the real fruity one and the other does smell very similar but has something else a bit more earthy tone to it, im soooo stoked im gonna come back off holiday and those girls will be kickin up fuss man!


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 29, 2009)

Mr West I seek you, great master of the Ganga! What is the best way to quick dry a little bud I want to sample early ?

Thanks for your time


----------



## Fyfe (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey bud 

All this lovely smoke being talked about and fyfe has none 

How ya doin westy? anythin changed since my last visit?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 29, 2009)

Gorlax said:


> Mr West I seek you, great master of the Ganga! What is the best way to quick dry a little bud I want to sample early ?
> 
> Thanks for your time


 
The best way is to let it dry natural.
I put it on top of the tv for a few hrs I think mr west puts it by the tent outlet.

Hi fyfe loads he has a new breed of plant on the grow. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/217585-uk-cheese-cross-white-widow.html


*Hi mr west




*


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 29, 2009)

Gorlax said:


> Mr West I seek you, great master of the Ganga! What is the best way to quick dry a little bud I want to sample early ?
> 
> Thanks for your time


Yea the best way I've found out, is to just let it dry naturally.

Put it in a dark place and if you want tester nugs, cut the bud into .2-.3 sections and leave it for a couple days in your drawer or something.

Come a couple days you'll have nice dry bud to roll up in a joint.

It's even better with 4-5 days drying and then curing for at least a week for a nice sample.


----------



## genfranco (Jul 29, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Yea the best way I've found out, is to just let it dry naturally.
> 
> Put it in a dark place and if you want tester nugs, cut the bud into .2-.3 sections and leave it for a couple days in your drawer or something.
> 
> ...



well guys .. IM sure you already know this...

But just in case... I never suffer when i have fresh buds... i have smoked plenty of resin in my time so taste is not always the goal...sometimes i just want to medicate... so if your out and want to get high...just cut a nice bud off and stick it in your vaporizer.... vaping fresh cut buds is nice...








​


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 29, 2009)

Cheeeeeeese?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

Grommit?...


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

i cant get in my tent cuz the safari mix plant has taken over, im gonna have top move her today and ill take pics for ya to keep my thread in line.


----------



## grow space (Jul 30, 2009)

nice journal man.


keep up the good work...


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

Couple of cheese buds nearly 8 weeks in


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

wow westy your gonna need a hole in the roof shortly hahaa lookin awesome man 

the exodus blue widow definitely has the structure of the widow rather than the cheese, how does she pong? looks like she'll be a good yielder too.

your nearly there cheeses look lovely but the mites are havin a field day


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

no longer wil they have any kinda day now lol i got some majic juice to wipe em out. Littel black bottel with plant vitality writen on it with a pic of a guy in pest killing clothes, mate in the hydro shop says its the best stuff by a country mile, he sold 7 or 8 bottels while we was in there. 50ml to 2 liters


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

righty ?! ive not seen it im waiting on me cancer strip to turn up


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

i aint seen it either its new to me and i think new to every one as its in a poorly designed


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> Couple of cheese buds nearly 8 weeks in


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

my oh my oh my mr.westies .... such big buds you have, such big smell you have, such .... oh fuk ...they're gorgeous .... as always .... the westerlies produce the goods .... how much longer will you leave them?


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

m aybe till the end of the week lol, might take one and leave one till next friday lol, well see.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

oic .. thanks .... I'm still just waiting on my girl. I looked her over pretty thoruoghly last night at lights out .... and fuk ... just more swelling calyxes and more fukin white hair popping ... is she ever gonna stop ... today is day 60!! and she's a 44d maturity ... yea WATTEV! chill go have a toke T


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> no longer wil they have any kinda day now lol i got some majic juice to wipe em out. Littel black bottel with plant vitality writen on it with a pic of a guy in pest killing clothes, mate in the hydro shop says its the best stuff by a country mile, he sold 7 or 8 bottels while we was in there. 50ml to 2 liters


The preditors worked for me!!
I tryed stuff that has been banned and that didnt work so good luck there mr west.

edit Dose it contain permethrin.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

im close to using napalm i tell ya!


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 30, 2009)

For such a small delicate mini bug I take my hat off to its resilience against pesticides! They were no match for the preds with the light on 24hrs.


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> oic .. thanks .... I'm still just waiting on my girl. I looked her over pretty thoruoghly last night at lights out .... and fuk ... just more swelling calyxes and more fukin white hair popping ... is she ever gonna stop ... today is day 60!! and she's a 44d maturity ... yea WATTEV! chill go have a toke T


thats the good thing bout cheese and psycho they will get u propper stoned at anything past 7 weeks, I had a ten week cheese the other wek and to be honest wasnt much stronger than wot im smoking now lol.

To welshy, it has no informartion on the bottle but it smells foul lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

hey there man ... that's sort interesting. have u seen that with any other strains ..... or is it pretty individual to plant pheno? just curious .... 


mr west said:


> thats the good thing bout cheese and psycho they will get u propper stoned at anything past 7 weeks, I had a ten week cheese the other wek and to be honest wasnt much stronger than wot im smoking now lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

hahaha the picture of the dude is priceless we should have a quote competition

' hey i just choked a bowl now im gonna smoke me some mites'


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats the good thing bout cheese and psycho they will get u propper stoned at anything past 7 weeks, I had a ten week cheese the other wek and to be honest wasnt much stronger than wot im smoking now lol.
> 
> To welshy, it has no informartion on the bottle but it smells foul lol


I can see why mr west got this product that guy has been shmoking some cheese even his out fit is cheeseeeeeee is he on a boat whats that all about lol.

If it dont tell you whats in it you DONT want to know lmao.

puff puff pass  echeese of cause


----------



## cali215 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice post.

I am posting a pic of 3 Cheese clones that I picked up from a local club. I am hoping somebody has an educated guess about which variation of Cheese I have going here. 

I smoked a few grams of UK Cheese last week, hoping that is what I have here. 

Thanks!


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

cali215 said:


> Nice post.
> 
> I am posting a pic of 3 Cheese clones that I picked up from a local club. I am hoping somebody has an educated guess about which variation of Cheese I have going here.
> 
> ...



they look good mate, Ive been growing uk cheese since november and they look good to me just like mine but smaller. the real test is wen its growing and the funk it gives offf lol. Happy cheese growing mate.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cali215 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply Mr West, and for the good news. + Rep and subscribed


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

cheers man >>>>>>>>>>>>>cheesey rep too


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 30, 2009)

closing in on page 300!!!! Bet it comes before Saturday.....


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

nine pages in a day and half lol we can try lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's to trying


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> Couple of cheese buds nearly 8 weeks in


bump for 300


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 30, 2009)

dAAAAAAAAAAammmmmmmmmmmm thats LOOOKIN TAAAAAAAASSSSSSTYY my cheese are currently week four of flower OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo i cant wait


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 30, 2009)

cali215 said:


> Nice post.
> 
> I am posting a pic of 3 Cheese clones that I picked up from a local club. I am hoping somebody has an educated guess about which variation of Cheese I have going here.
> 
> ...



I would say thats some UK cheese my buddy had that clone for a while but it died from him goin out of town, what a loss, bud anyways the plants looked like exactly the same as your pics


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

I pulled one of my cheeses out my tent shes now on my coffee table, Ill prolly chop her tomoz
sooo stinky lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 30, 2009)

I bet she don't get back in the tent lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 30, 2009)

do you take wine with your cheese???


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 30, 2009)

spidermites??????


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

nah shes pretty clean, im jus gonna be out of smoke soon thats all lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

and the run is onto 300 ..... go gitter westerlies .... fukin A class cheeseman! Walking On!!~~~


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 30, 2009)

She looks nice and healthy the leaves are still really green, good job Fred


----------



## Mammath (Jul 30, 2009)

Lovely mate


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> nah shes pretty clean, im jus gonna be out of smoke soon thats all lol


i think the westlands multipurpose was a bit too strong for them lol thats why its still green lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2009)

heres wots going in next lol three times the size of my finished plant lolkiss-ass


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

'n thats the triple cross one huh ... very cool .... that's gonna be some sweet smoke for sure! Walk On!!~~~~


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> She looks nice and healthy the leaves are still really green, good job Fred


 
I like your avatar......


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

many thanks ....com'n by the room, I do the occassional show .... and my man, he has a fabulous grow going on .... bring your girl, we might have a blast together ... Walking On!!~~~~ 


theloadeddragon said:


> I like your avatar......


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> 'n thats the triple cross one huh ... very cool .... that's gonna be some sweet smoke for sure! Walk On!!~~~~



Nah thats a pure Psychosis and i have a cheese the same size too, next seeds im planting are the jtr from tga


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> many thanks ....com'n by the room, I do the occassional show .... and my man, he has a fabulous grow going on .... bring your girl, we might have a blast together ... Walking On!!~~~~



Always the green girls u show tho, always teasing with the avatarkiss-ass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2009)

gorgeous girls you got there westy me man nice work, look really healthy n stacked with buds tho i imagine she's stripped n laid bare now...

like a chic you pull at a gig, all make up n fancy clothes n take her home n strip her down n do terrible dirty things with.....


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> nah shes pretty clean, im jus gonna be out of smoke soon thats all lol





mr west said:


> heres wots going in next lol three times the size of my finished plant lolkiss-ass


i thought id put all the pics together lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

excellent ... thanks .... psycho=cheese .... reminds me for some silly reason of Talking Heads ... Psychokiller .... hahahaha 

[youtube]l5zFsy9VIdM[/youtube]



mr west said:


> Nah thats a pure Psychosis and i have a cheese the same size too, next seeds im planting are the jtr from tga


well there can certainly be more ... but I'm guessing its all just inappropriate .....considering some of the comments that I have gotten ... from threatened fems on this site .... 



mr west said:


> Always the green girls u show tho, always teasing with the avatarkiss-ass


In a best Austin Powers .... that's Dirty ... just really dirty .... now isn't it .... oh yea baby .... 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> gorgeous girls you got there westy me man nice work, look really healthy n stacked with buds tho i imagine she's stripped n laid bare now...
> 
> like a chic you pull at a gig, all make up n fancy clothes n take her home n strip her down n do terrible dirty things with.....


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

Psychosis is cheeses naughty sister. Half cheese half super skunk= psychosis


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

_nah shes pretty clean, im jus gonna be out of smoke soon thats all lol














_
i think the westlands multipurpose was a bit too strong for them lol thats why its still green lol __________________

The Cheeses,  Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mammath*  
_He's not the messiah... he's a very naughty boy! lol _






   ​ mr west View Public Profile Send a private message to mr west Find all posts by mr west Add mr west to Your Contacts vBExperience
Points: 45,066, Level: 30












Level up: 31%, 1,384 Points needed












Activity: 36%











 vBExperience Ranking 
#*2923*   




07-31-2009, 12:22 AM 
 mr west





Super Stoner
*Mr. Ganja*
Join Date: Jan 2008​ Location: just over there behind that thing​ Posts: 6,881​ *Gallery: *​ *












































*​ 
























 






permalink





heres wots going in next lol three times the size of my finished plant lol


----------



## DWR (Jul 31, 2009)

Mr. west i see you have a dead plant  !!!!!!! 

only love for mary jane  Lookig good m8 !

looking good, the ams looks a bit like it aswell once it matures


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

that thing to the far right is an old fiscus plant ive had for many years lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> that thing to the far right is an old fiscus plant ive had for many years lol


Looks ok from where i sit lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

thats it ... thats all ur gonna give us?? .... we want more ... more than a damn .... friggin ..... whatever you call it ... com'n keep up the pace man .... hahahaha!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

I moved this lanky be-atch to the back of the tent and she still falls out wen i open up lol





talk about sativas were we?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

holy shit .... all over the place .... cool ... thanks ....!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

Its 2:21 over this side of the pond, Ill show you the tent on the morrow wen the gals awake. The cheese works lol it gave my girlfriend a whitey tonight wen we got back from the gig hehehehe.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

hahahahaha .... funny man ... thanks chill out ...later ...


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

night mate, Im so freaking mellow right now, if i didnt have skin id be a puddel on the floor lol nernight


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

excellent .... later bud!


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

so five pages short of 300, i didnt think wed get there by today lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

what is the big 'un again? I know you've already said but i'm thick and can't be arsed to go back plus its another post towards the 300


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

Forget about it. Its the WW/BB innit? 

Another post lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

no ur wrong its not ww/bb it is.....................


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

mandalas free seeds safari mix. Its from the kalichakra and white something breeding program rejects i think.


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

Mandala Cannabis Seeds Safari Mix (10 Seed Pack)
[mandala-safa] £20.99





 
 Mandala Cannabis Seeds Safari Mix (10 Seed Pack)
The Safari Mix contains a mix of seeds from various experimental crosses in our breeder lab. At the moment these are mainly hybrids related to White Satin and Kalichakra (parent plants vary), and they are equally well suited for outdoor (balcony, greenhouse, up to 45° latitude in the ground; further north the harvest time can shift to middle/end of October). The germination rate of our mix is just as strictly controlled as with all our products. 
The Safari Mix is ideal:


for a colorful variety of quality cannabis
to select unique mother plants
as a safe investment for beginners or budget minded growers
for growers that would like to buy many seeds at low cost
for indoor set-up&#8217;s on soil or in hydro
for potted plants on the balcony/terrace
as an inexpensive alternative for guerilla grows


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

Its a big fucker anyway. How long has it been in12/12? Has it stopped stretching yet? I'm interested coz i'm doing 2 hazes and i don't know how big to let 'em get before i pull the trigger and the others are supposed to sativas too but they look very indica


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

I left that way too long, its been in nearly 3 weeks now. I think i waited for preflowers and didnt repot it for ages, held it back. Was probable 7 weeks vegging I think.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

Does it look like its slowing down yet? I'm gonna top all the branches and main stems and root the off cuts then flower 'em and hopefully that will keep the height down a bit


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

Are you watching the cricket today if it stops raining? Or don't you care about cricket. I love it, its a great excuse to sit on ya arse getting smashed all day lol


another post lol, you'll get the 300 before the end of the weekend


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

We got the telly on but my gf is watching cheesey music pop vids on some dodgy channel lol. if it stops raining ill put it on if i remember. Ill be getting smashed today what ever ill be in front of my pc. Found 6 grams of cheese in my cupboard woo hoo lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## amsterdamned (Aug 1, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Does it look like its slowing down yet? I'm gonna top all the branches and main stems and root the off cuts then flower 'em and hopefully that will keep the height down a bit



bets 2 options for topping and fimming are found here 

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/200413-fimming-m-blaze-complete-how.html

the fimming is my preferred choice but you have to do that early on. also noteworthy is that fimming does not reduce the height of the plant so you may wish to look at uncle benss and modify his technique to suit your needs  hope that hellps

sup westy ... hows tricks  my cheese i pulled off was dank as fuck but not cheesey at all IMHO.. ill get a pic of a dried bud. also ive got 3 big uns in this time after vegging up for 5 weeks. also added a new light so should get some beaty cola;s this time around  what you got in.. i got 3 skywalker 3cheese and 2 armageddon.

oh also my mates got a stunning cheese from dna genetics. its a stunning pheno so this is the last ghs cheese im doing .. cant wait to show you pics of the new cheese we have its a cracker but thats about 12 weeks away eh ...

puff puff pass


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi mate the wife is pissing herself, your curtains.





I didnt notice honestly.
Hope your having a good one


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

fukin priceless westerlies .... fukin A. finding the cheese. There's gotta be a cartoon in there somewhere ... !!! 


mr west said:


> We got the telly on but my gf is watching cheesey music pop vids on some dodgy channel lol. if it stops raining ill put it on if i remember. Ill be getting smashed today what ever ill be in front of my pc. Found 6 grams of cheese in my cupboard woo hoo lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

6 gram of cheese, how the fuck did you forget you had that, you shoulda smelled it before you saw it lol. I've still got loads of that jack left, i've gotta go up the woods later and grab a handfull, i can't keep it in the house coz of the smell (my mrs stinks and i don't want her to taint it lol), i'm picking up 5 cuts of it next week, i ain't really got room for it but i wanna get it while i can


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

yea ... like he said ... how do you "lose" that? hahahah! good luck with them new babies Oscar ... walking on!!~~


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

Cheers Tahoe. I can't wait and this time i won't take 'em early. I hate to think what they would've been like if i let them finish properly, i took 'em at 7 and a half weeks and they were still awesome


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

yea ... ain't that frggin great .... its nice to hit it at the right time, I expect one (me) will get better at doing this ... particularly if you find a plant you really like and you just keep growing it out .... I am looking for my DQ to maybe be that plant? if she blossoms ....then I might have to start making real plans to accommodate cloning .... hahahaha! good luck man!! cheers back at ya!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm hoping to find a keeper pheno of my Jack Flash, I've got three to chose from and maybe a SSH, two to chose from.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

ohh ya nice. another couple that need to be on the Grows To Do list .... good luck!


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

I decided that when i started growing i was never gonna grow an "average" strain so if i messed it up i'd still end up with something half decent, well thats the plan anyway.

More posts to get get Fred to the 300 mark lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

hahahahaha ... yea .... that's exactly why I went with the TGA subcool gear .... and I got my list ..... more grows to come ... my REALLY big interest is a monstro-sative-outdoor-gro .... all in time, all in time!! Walking on!!~~~~~


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

Whats on your "to grow list" Tahoe?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

just a minute ... I'll grab it and .... here it goes ... at least a couple of them .... BlueMoonshine, GreenCrack, Headband, Hijack, MatanuskaThunderFuck, Moonshadow (Chem x C99), Raft, SuperSilverHaze, Satori, RoadTrip


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats gonna take a lot of time and space, you might wanna put sensi jack flash on that list if the smell of my ones in veg are anything to go by. I know its early but i'm getting excited about those. They smell more than the sensi jack herer i grew, but like i said though its early


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

in the Jack's ... I'm probably partial to Jack Herer ... but TGA also has some JC and JTR ..... and Qleaner ... which sounds awesome .... So Far I am not a Purple luver ... that might change.

The DQ and other TGA stuff that I am growing was also on the list ... but they're in process .... and I have a ton'o'mor seeds from TGA .... 

I got lots'a'time ... and hopefully by next year ... I have lots'a'sp[ace too ... walking on!!~~


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 1, 2009)

I haven't tried anything purple. I love the jack ever since i first grew it even though that wasn't that long ago, love at first sight lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

It was six grams of pop corn i took off the plant i harvested recenty lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

only two pages left to go till 300 come on lads????


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> _nah shes pretty clean, im jus gonna be out of smoke soon thats all lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i put the big psycho in flower so the switch gets hit at half nine lol


----------



## well grow (Aug 1, 2009)

Cant wait to see the buds on her westie she is gonna be nice, just thought id have a little pic bump lol







MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

push ... push ....push ...... com'n push .... a few more pages ..... grrrrr... .this is hard ... time to bake again .... Timeout!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> push ... push ....push ...... com'n push .... a few more pages ..... grrrrr... .this is hard ... time to bake again .... Timeout!


Seems like you and I ended up at the same location  ....... now, uhhh, Im really baked, so....... how do we get back to this place after we descend.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

descent? .... that means ....huh .... down there like .... you mean way down there? ... oh fuk .... It ain't EVER going back dowen there again LOL!!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't wanna come down!!!!!! Come down from this Cloud!!!!!


of smoke from puffin all these bowls.........

oh yeah thats part of how I got up here ..............


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

ROFLMAO .... hahahahaha! the clouds ....holy fuk that plane just about got me .... that was a plane full of straighters ... they didn't even see me .... losers .... hahahaha .... whoa .... the next level has been achieved .... please DO NOT hit reset or turn off this unit ... saving at the moment .... ahahahaha!


----------



## sweetsmoker (Aug 1, 2009)

one jus 4 the big 300


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

an anutha 1 for the cause .... LOL! I'll friggin do it on my own if I havta ....LOL!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> so five pages short of 300, i didnt think wed get there by today lol.





mr west said:


> only two pages left to go till 300 come on lads????





tahoe58 said:


> an anutha 1 for the cause .... LOL! I'll friggin do it on my own if I havta ....LOL!


 You said it couldn't be done? Sure it can.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 1, 2009)

Page one



mr west said:


> I managed to get a clone of the original exodus cheese the other week and I also planted a greenhouse seeds cheese and a big buddah cheese. Ive been waiting for the bbc seed to pop and emerge and yesterday the seed case came off but this morning its still no unferled and opend its leaves grr.


Page 100



mr west said:


> heres the new arrivals, 3 an half up lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Page 200



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> servers are dying boys. gonna be a sad day if they go down, i fucking love this website and learnt most the shit i know from here i dont even have an account on any other site....gutted


 

What's gonna start page 300?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 1, 2009)

Day's not over til I say it's over.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

sunday just started for me , cant be many posts left to make it to 300. Do it for sparta. im baked as a mutha fucker alll i can taste is weed like ive been eating it lol only got bout 2 grams left hehehehe>>>>>>>>


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 1, 2009)

It's only 7 PM here... Your baked and I'm baking, brownies that is...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 1, 2009)

It would take a mer 3 more post.... Am i the only one left?


----------



## vertise (Aug 1, 2009)

spartaaaaaaaaaaaa....lol


----------



## vertise (Aug 1, 2009)

good shit dude.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 1, 2009)

Consider it DONE!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

anti-climax, I was expecting balloons and streamers and party poppers lol. I have run out of skins too wich sucks big fat hairy ones. Cheers guys lol love ya men an gals tho not many gals


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

only 8 more posts to reach the 3000 posts to go with the 300 pages lol, Bong rips to send me to bed lolkiss-ass


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

mega-ultra-supremo-monstro-bong-rips......flyinng cross dat pond!!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> mega-ultra-supremo-monstro-bong-rips......flyinng cross dat pond!!!!


Just this sec put the bong down lol and im not coughing now yay. I do like a dirty joint tho. Im pulling a cheeese face too so im gonna go try sleep my self sober lol. Cool ill say ta tar for a bit lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

ta tar mr.westerlies ..... all's good ....and cheesey .... hahahaha!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2009)

ooooh its like watching the seconds tick down on ebay, whose gonna jump in at the last second n snatch that 3000th post?!?!?!? i might do it myself while your all in bed seeing as some berk has taken up powerdrilling in the building outside my bedroom for the second day running. half 8 2 blokes with powerdrill FFS....

with what should i fill it tho ? fat chicks or cheesey picks???


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

Ello every body peeps 2998


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ooooh its like watching the seconds tick down on ebay, whose gonna jump in at the last second n snatch that 3000th post?!?!?!? i might do it myself while your all in bed seeing as some berk has taken up powerdrilling in the building outside my bedroom for the second day running. half 8 2 blokes with powerdrill FFS....
> 
> with what should i fill it tho ? fat chicks or cheesey picks???



that sucks wen someones drilling in ya block


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

Fat lady is singing for 30000 posts


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

I think we should leave the 3000th for Fred or maybe not lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

maybe not lol but still we past that now whats next? Skin up some cheese puff puff puff out and relax>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> got some skins now yay


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

[youtube]/v/HtB0r1v9SU8&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
This is how im feeling today, nice and chilled.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

I fucking hate running out of skins coz i only smoke joints, i can't do bongs/buckets anymore, it makes me cough and wheeze for hours and i don't enjoy being stoned and drowning in my own lung fluids lol. I live miles from the nearest 24h garage and if i'm already mashed i can't drive coz i need my license for work as i'm a trucker


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

I buy the boxes of 5 packets of rizla, an average of 16 joints per packet if u dunt fuck up lol i need more than one pack a day for sure. Had to get red rizla instead of my faves greens lol fuking tescos shouldnt run out of anything lol.


----------



## DWR (Aug 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> I buy the boxes of 5 packets of rizla, an average of 16 joints per packet if u dunt fuck up lol i need more than one pack a day for sure. Had to get red rizla instead of my faves greens lol fuking tescos shouldnt run out of anything lol.



rips is the way to go m8... rips... rip the size off you desire..


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

[youtube]/v/pnvZpi3nbsc&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
Jus for laughs and that lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

DWR said:


> rips is the way to go m8... rips... rip the size off you desire..


im the old cnut that makes 3 skin joints lol, if tescos did rips id buy em lol


----------



## DWR (Aug 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> im the old cnut that makes 3 skin joints lol, if tescos did rips id buy em lol


lol........  

i got loads by my side  Instead of fruit on a bowl i got the rips in the bowl


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

got all my shit in reach too if u can spot it lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/pnvZpi3nbsc&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
> Jus for laughs and that lol.


 That was fuckin hilarious, i've never heard that before. are you a fan of Derek and Clive?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

What are the pills? owt good?


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

they are detrusitol XL 4mg I dare u to google it and see wot they for lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats why you are always taking the piss. That was the funniest thing i could think of. I'm no peter cook lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

hahahahaha I used to do that for a living, I worked in an old ppls home as a care assistant lol. I have to take them every day or i will have an incident where i get cought short and piss mesen lol. I aint found the strain yet that can help me with this but ganja works for many other symptoms lol. I like derek and clive peter cook was genious.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

"Piss mesen" are you a yorkshireman Fred?


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

Nah mate im a Londoner lol, aint lived in london for 20 years but you never forget lol. I only got bout half way up the country.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

Same here, i'm a londoner up north. been here up here for about 8 years


----------



## DWR (Aug 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> got all my shit in reach too if u can spot it lol



 the tea cup is the best 

ahhhhhhh english people.. love it 

you could clean up m8..... kiss-ass


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah im a lot messy, spoze if i didnt skin up wen i wake up i would feel the need. I see it as a sign of prosperity, if its clean means im not got a smoke lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 2, 2009)

or ganja princess cant b bothered cleaning it up coz its bk like that in half an hour lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

Heres some cheese buds for ya and my tent as of this morning>>>>>>>>>>>>>
cheese is 8 weeks 2 days


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

Fuck me Fred, that is a right tent full. you're gonna have to bend that safari in half again or just lay it on its side


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

nah shell be right i hope lol, shes 4 weeks in on monday so i recon shes stopped stretchin fingers crossed.


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

jus wait till the psychosis starts lol im kinda scared by the work its gonna give me lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats the big 'un thats not even on 12/12 yet innit? if that even doubles in size you're gonna have a monster, how much bigger in 12/12 does it normally get?


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

i put it in 12/12 on friday lol. Im not too sure how much shes gonna stretch, all will be reviled in time, bout ten days id say lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> Heres some cheese buds for ya and my tent as of this morning>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> cheese is 8 weeks 2 days


 

Thank You!!!!
Excellent job!!!
Looks just like my PK or sensi would about a week before chop!



Thank You


Thank You


I am in love with the nuggets....

Thank You


mmmmmmmm........

gotta tribute those pics with a phat bowl....

Thank You



and did I say?


Thank You.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2009)

daaamn man thats some frosty lookin cheese an only 8 weeks in?!?! thats going to be some bomb shit! 

good growin as usual fred!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

whoa ... the bomb for sure .... the entirety of the frosting is really super .... pardon the stoner but how long have you let this go in the past? ....looking awesome man!! Walk on!!~~ and Walk VERY Tall !!~~


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> got all my shit in reach too if u can spot it lol


 
At least the ash tray is empty, when I used to smoke in the house the ash tray used to be overflowing


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 2, 2009)

mmmmmmm my lord that is some dankety dank dank westie boy! 

that monster of yours is going to take over line vines! what strain is the sativa stretchy one? looks like a trainwreck or something crazy.


----------



## Mammath (Aug 2, 2009)

mr west said:


>


Pic Bump!

Now that is definitely gonna f*ck you up mate.
Looks nasty as hell.
How long she got to go?


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

i have let them go as long as ten weeks but this one is comin down on wednaday at 60 days lol.
This is what this threads about Cheese lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheese is a selected Sensi Skunk 1988 vintage. Purchased from the breeders shop in Amsterdam, from the man. The seeds where sprouted and this pheno has been kept and passed around in the UK since then.

Its for sure a rare 'sport' of Sk1. Which has been reported way back in the past. It is prior to there being any remake of the Sk1 strain in Adam, these where from the original seed batch we think, as its unlike any Sk1 ive seen since, as all have a lot more Afghani in the high and mix.

It has a almost pure Sativa high, with little to no body, unless harvested amber. It has a Sat dom growth profile and traits and will grow into a large diamond shape with multiple branches if left to bush. She clones easily, is still very vigorous indeed, grows fast and will go tall. Stetch from clone at 6 inch is to about 4feet in flower. 8-10 week flower, with a very adaptable cutting time, want it pure up, can be taken at 55 days, want to have you head on the desk with a cerabal 'couchlock' take it beyond 63, it isnt a Indica couchlock though, you could get up if your brain still worked. rofl.

Its a extreme resin producing plant, as can be seen in the photo above. It will choke itself eventually i think. The nugs are incredibly dense, hard. Every little piece you pull from the bud will be coated in resin, no matter how deep in the bud you go. The high is long lasting, hard to build tolerance to.

The plant has been a keeper for all who have tried her. Very strong potency overall.

It got named the Cheese due to its really pungent smell, a real chemy pungent smell thats unlike the typical Sk1, not fruity at all. Pure fuel/chem smell...it smells like a drug. From miles, one ziplock bag is not even enough for a nug, you will smell it. Serious odor control needed in flower


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

sounds ..... ah .... good ..... do you like it? hahahaha

j/k - that bud pic is captivating ....... I am seriously curious about my DQ and what she'll develop? Intrigue and Stank ... all in one tidy package ... Walk On!!~~


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2009)

well there seems to be many a cheese cross out there, some are good and some are rubbish lol lets hope this dairy queen is one of the good ones. Howmany have ya planted cuz im sure theres gonna be more than 1 pheno. Have you grown c99 before?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

yes I have many of the same hopes. The DQ could be nice .... we'll see. I only have the one plant. I have the rest of the pkg though. She's looking VERY sativa like ... very UNLIKE anything else I have ever grown for sure. It would seem that I WILL be able to grow out my BD and Vortex males - more space became available at the satellite .... so I be making room in the BBox for just them three femms. We be keeping a close eye on the DQ .... she May Just Be A Keeper .... I feel it?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheese is a selected Sensi Skunk 1988 vintage. Purchased from the breeders shop in Amsterdam, from the man. The seeds where sprouted and this pheno has been kept and passed around in the UK since then.
> 
> Its for sure a rare 'sport' of Sk1. Which has been reported way back in the past. It is prior to there being any remake of the Sk1 strain in Adam, these where from the original seed batch we think, as its unlike any Sk1 ive seen since, as all have a lot more Afghani in the high and mix.
> 
> ...





tahoe58 said:


> yes I have many of the same hopes. The DQ could be nice .... we'll see. I only have the one plant. I have the rest of the pkg though. She's looking VERY sativa like ... very UNLIKE anything else I have ever grown for sure. It would seem that I WILL be able to grow out my BD and Vortex males - more space became available at the satellite .... so I be making room in the BBox for just them three femms. We be keeping a close eye on the DQ .... she May Just Be A Keeper .... I feel it?


Cuz we got "high" hopes.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2009)

High, apple pie in the sky hopes.


----------



## DWR (Aug 3, 2009)

nice bud man


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

yezzum yezzumm yezzumm ....high hopes we do maintain  .... I should be able to photograph my teenbiatch tonight and we can share the cheeseiesttypology pics .... she be getting long and lanky ... and I can feel her filling up inside already ... yea wattever T .... walk on ... fuk he really does take it too far sometimes, now doesn't he?!~~


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Cuz we got "high" hopes.....





mr west said:


> High, apple pie in the sky hopes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> fuk he really does take it too far sometimes, now doesn't he?!~~



referring to yourself in th3 third person is mos def a sign of complete madness ya know!!! lovin it


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2009)

well user names are kinda a persona that might not be the real you. mMaybe Tahoe58s persona is taking over his own life similer to the mask but with less anoyance? I dunno im pretty baked this morning and my nose is running lol. Swine flu swine flu, maybe not lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

lets hope its mr west that has the swine flu n not the real you fella!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2009)

I think i wanna catch it so my emune system has something to fight lol, I dont even get colds ffs.


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a girl friend no names she has stoped eating pork, sausage & bacon thinks it increases the chances of catching swine flue dull dunce she is.


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2009)

oh i love me bacon sarnies lol


----------



## drummerforpeace (Aug 4, 2009)

oh wow. i got a good laugh outta that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

ahhahahahaahah tinfoil hat time.... 

i actually had an ex GF that tried to tell me it stopped harmful rays i nearly fell over, came in from work one day n she had a tinfoil skullcap on, i thought she was takin the micky. but no she was just a bit scatty


----------



## well grow (Aug 4, 2009)

hahaha girls do belive the funniest things its all them magazines that they read, and they take every word for truth lol. My girl thought that hydro was something you had to do high off the ground lol she dose keep me amuzed with the stuff she comes out with daily but when i try to explain what certain things are she has none of it lol half of the time i think wimen live in their own little world a seperat reality from ours haha.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

and all these girls have special othr talents I presume ... hahahaha! 


welsh wizz said:


> I have a girl friend no names she has stoped eating pork, sausage & bacon thinks it increases the chances of catching swine flue dull dunce she is.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahhahahahaahah tinfoil hat time....
> 
> i actually had an ex GF that tried to tell me it stopped harmful rays i nearly fell over, came in from work one day n she had a tinfoil skullcap on, i thought she was takin the micky. but no she was just a bit scatty





well grow said:


> hahaha girls do belive the funniest things its all them magazines that they read, and they take every word for truth lol. My girl thought that hydro was something you had to do high off the ground lol she dose keep me amuzed with the stuff she comes out with daily but when i try to explain what certain things are she has none of it lol half of the time i think wimen live in their own little world a seperat reality from ours haha.


----------



## DWR (Aug 4, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhh i laugh so hard........ keep em comin  loved the tinfoil one hahaaaaaaaaaaa

hahaaaaaaaaaa fuck i dunno why but i can imagin u and her even tho i dont know what you look like  i also think your name would be something like steve or something 

dunno guess im stoned... haha.... or tim... hah

man, stoned..................... !!!!!!! 

aint got a car !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

well to be honest they've got to be a bit special to be attached to us lot ahahaha

im named after the first high priest of the jews, not that im a jew lol


----------



## well grow (Aug 4, 2009)

hey don ive just googled what your name is man technoligy is fun lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

hahah the digital age eh 

occasionally i do have to get biblical with peeps


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahhahahahaahah tinfoil hat time....
> 
> i actually had an ex GF that tried to tell me it stopped harmful rays i nearly fell over, came in from work one day n she had a tinfoil skullcap on, i thought she was takin the micky. but no she was just a bit scatty


I would hav told her the radiation rays she's trying to protect herself from can enter anywhere there is exposed skin and given her a fresh roll 

Once shes all rolled up......... go drop her off some wheres ..... I mean really...... tin foil?

LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

oh man she was special that one lol i thought she was doing her hair you know highlights n shit, i guffawed for a good while


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh man she was special that one lol i thought she was doing her hair you know highlights n shit, i guffawed for a good while


 Thats some funny shit, I thought i'd had some odd birds but i can't even get close to that, i take it she was fit lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah but a bit of a hippy not my type really tho we were together 6 years lol she was all into yoga n aligning her chakras n bullshit like that. 

the new love of my life doesn't like gravy how weird is that????


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 5, 2009)

How can you not like gravy? what does she put on her chips?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

tomato purée......

occasionally shell have tomato sauce but usually purée i've even seen her put it on veg on her Sunday dinner..... bonkers eh


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2009)

Call me southern but I dont like gravey on chips, it makes em soggy and nasty. I like gravey on potatos and veg tho so im not totaly wierd lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

a little odd perhaps ahahahhaah jk do you never get fried rice chips n gravy from the chinese?!?! i love that shit when im baked 

i was considering getting the chinese symbols for it in ornate script tattoo'd down the back of my calf but the missus made me wait 6 months saying if you still think its a good idea then you can get it done...


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm a southern nancy boy too but gravy on chips is the business, i may of been up north too long and their ways are rubbing off on me lol.. I've got a tattoo on my finger that i shoulda waited 6 months to get but it still makes me laugh so i don't regret it too much lol its a bit faded now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

gravy on chips going out on the piss in blizzards of snow in a t shirt drinking too much and the occasional spot of ultraviolence. the norths great lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 5, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm a southern nancy boy too but gravy on chips is the business, i may of been up north too long and their ways are rubbing off on me lol.. I've got a tattoo on my finger that i shoulda waited 6 months to get but it still makes me laugh so i don't regret it too much lol its a bit faded now


Now that's some funny shit.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm a southern nancy boy too but gravy on chips is the business, i may of been up north too long and their ways are rubbing off on me lol.. I've got a tattoo on my finger that i shoulda waited 6 months to get but it still makes me laugh so i don't regret it too much lol its a bit faded now



ahahahahahah thats kool oscar, i have a pal with the same, he's got two tear drops on the other side so he can put it to his eye n take the micky out of people that are whinging


----------



## caliorange (Aug 5, 2009)

thats a beauty m8 im growing cheese too not as good luckin as yours but me first time . they are only two foot tall growing roughly 8 weeks and atarting too flower why so small im growing under 600 watt hps and feeding iguana bloom new to growing jus need few tips


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2009)

My tent lol. The safari mix plant at jus over 3 weeks in 12/12....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

looking pretty sweet westie .... thanks for the update.

you guys ever heaqrd of poutine ... i think it originates in Quebec (French Canada) .... fries, with fresh cheese curds and gravy .... no extra cholesterol allowed hahahaha! I fuggin luv the stuff ....


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> looking pretty sweet westie .... thanks for the update.
> 
> you guys ever heaqrd of poutine ... i think it originates in Quebec (French Canada) .... fries, with fresh cheese curds and gravy .... no extra cholesterol allowed hahahaha! I fuggin luv the stuff ....


SOOOOOOOOO GOOD

originated in quebec, yes.

I had that baked out of my mind 2x in Canada. 

One in a diner at like noon, gravy, bacon, cheese and pepper mmmm.

The other was a version at McDonalds!  They friggin have subs at Canadian McDonalds too! WHAT THE FUCK!?

We invented McDonald's and we don't get cool subs, shit.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 5, 2009)

how did the conversation go too gravy?...i been away a couple days and now this is the gravy thread...nice plants west....i love gravy on chips...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 5, 2009)

just like saying gravy...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

its all gravy baby!! 

that one would be my bad.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2009)

Gravy is nice but i like cheese best lol


----------



## DWR (Aug 5, 2009)

joooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

good evenin guys... mr. west...

heh.

-

looking good m8 ¨ i had safari mix, dont know what happend with em... no germ i think... :S


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 5, 2009)

You better adjust the plant or the light. Your top isn't getting any light.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

bend that mutha !! tho it didn't exactly slow it down the last time lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 6, 2009)

Try and get some of that growth stunting hormone. I got some when i grew my 1st lot of jack herer but i didn't use it in the end so i dunno if it works. that was helpful lol


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey mr west, I'm sure you have already dicussed this here but I could not find it. I was wondering if you could compare the different cheeses - the exodus, the big budha, and the green house. My green house one smells super sweet. I bit of cheese aroma if you rub the buds a little but mostly just sweet smelling.


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2009)

Of the cheeses ive grown Homegrown fantaseeds cheese is ythe most cheesey after the real uk exodus followed by ghs and then big buddah, i wouldnt bother with seed cheese if u can get hold of the real deal.


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 6, 2009)

Yea unfortunately where I live access to cuts is about as poor as you can get. I don't know anyone else who grows except from these forums and there aren't any dispensaries or anything like that within at least 1000 miles of me. Honestly I wan't really expecting too much from the GH Cheese. I've heard it's not as good as the real deal. I really got the mix pack for the Trainwreck and the Great White Shark which both smell a lot more promising at this point. The GWS is gonna be super funky. But thanks for your input bro.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd love to get a real e cheese, i almost got the ghsc cheese but i didn't want a copy


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Yea unfortunately where I live access to cuts is about as poor as you can get. I don't know anyone else who grows except from these forums and there aren't any dispensaries or anything like that within at least 1000 miles of me. Honestly I wan't really expecting too much from the GH Cheese. I've heard it's not as good as the real deal. I really got the mix pack for the Trainwreck and the Great White Shark which both smell a lot more promising at this point. The GWS is gonna be super funky. But thanks for your input bro.


I thought you was in the uk mared?


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> I thought you was in the uk mared?


LOL nah man. You couldn't tell by all my "flavors" and "colors" and "favorites" instead of "flavours" and "colours" and "favourites"? I'm from US dude.


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2009)

No, I am not too bright5 with splling at best of times lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2009)

How much bigger is that safari? Your gonna have to bend it again i reckon


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2009)

hahaha, i did bend it again back the other way lmao so its like a Z now lol i had to tie it up a bit and i hope it dunt hurt it too much ill take a pic laters wen im in there again lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 7, 2009)

safari Z plant haha. sounds good. hopw you been westy? not been on here as much cos i,m working now and always too tired/wrecked haha


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 7, 2009)

looking gud bbz, safari mix is going mental. that girl like a bit of LST, she rebelled against the 1st bend.


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2009)

she Hog tied now the bitch lol lets seee her get out of that one lmao.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2009)

I hope mine don't go that mental them being sativas and that lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2009)

u should be ok if you dont let em get too tall in veg, that was my mistake she was almost 3 foot wen she went in lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2009)

Those SSH(it) aint grown in days so i doubt they'll get too tall but the JF are coming on pretty good


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2009)

mr west said:


>


I thought i put two pics up. Oooer


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 7, 2009)

Kinnell its huge! whats the smell like?


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2009)

er not sure yet she not all that crystaly yet, early days, I think its gonna give me a fair amount, that second pic is left to right safari mix lol, the branches are doing really well.


----------



## Mammath (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey that's the way to do Westy.
Nice bit of LST there mate


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2009)

im hoping its not gonna fuck it up, zigged wen i should os zagged lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm here looking for the hog-bound-biatch ... anyone she the bitch ... I was told to come looking for her ... and when MrW tells me to do sumthin, I git right serious, and gittadoing it ... seriously like ... ya know ... like serious n'all!


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2009)

what did ya think buddy, im shit out of ideas now mate?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

holy crap she was sitting right on my face I I din'n't even know ... hahahaha! I particularly like the Z formation ... makes for easy access to the nuglets ... for fondling n'all ..... ok ... its Friday afternoon, and I really have totally lost it this time ... fug .... I'll be right back I got go lookingv for it? ! shit.


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2009)

Did u find it?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 8, 2009)

I fund it ... it was standing right behind me ... hahahaha! so I grabbed it and stuffed it into the safe ... for uh ahh uhmmmm safe keeping. But now I've lost the safe ... but at least I do know that it ... it in the safe and the safe are ... well safe.


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2009)

I took a few pics of the safari plant zee, hold tight.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2009)

shes turned up towards the light so i think shell make it


----------



## DubsFan (Aug 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> shes turned up towards the light so i think shell make it


The never ending thread. Can dank that smells like cheese smell good?


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2009)

The cheese is called cheese cuz of its stinky smell but its nothing like cheese, its very old school skunky fuely, itll take u back to wen u first smelt weed lol.


----------



## Froman (Aug 9, 2009)

look good, its sicc, keep it up


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2009)

I might be be getting an original exodus cheese cut soon if things go to plan. I'm glad you said it doesn't actually smell like cheese coz i can't stand the stuff, even if my mrs cooks a pizza i have to go out 'til the smell has gone lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 9, 2009)

looking gud westy hunni, keep up the gud work


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> The cheese is called cheese cuz of its stinky smell but its nothing like cheese, its very old school skunky fuely, itll take u back to wen u first smelt weed lol.


You just schooled me. I did not know that. Here I am thinking the Cheese was cheesey. I like the sound of skunky fuely MUCH better.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2009)

Remind me again Fred, whats in ya tent?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 9, 2009)

ill give u a lil run down as hes still in bed:
ww/bb - 6 weeks
ww/bb - 5 weeks
ww - 5 weeks
EBW - 5 weeks
safari mix - 4.4 weeks
phyco - 4 days
cheese - 4 days


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2009)

Cheers LGP. Its pretty chocka in there then. hopefully mine should be soon, I'm gonna flower my JFs soon, after i've taken cuts and labeled 'em properly coz i don't wanna keep the wrong mom lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 9, 2009)

no u dont wanna do that. ive just potted the 5 skunk special seeds and the 5 jack herer. repotted 3 cheese clones and 1 pshyco clone. its packed dis end no more room. an yet weve still got bout 5 clones to root


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 9, 2009)

these are the jack the ripper seedling.






these are the skunk special.

im spending out ma womanly vibes so they will all b girls for my west lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2009)

love ya babe, thanks for doing that for me lol, I'm not in the best of states after last nigh/this morning.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 9, 2009)

You bin over doing it Fred?


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2009)

I had bout a gram of mdma or the stuff they selling as mdma lol its a similer drug that at the mo is leagle, check this link


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> I had bout a gram of mdma or the stuff they selling as mdma lol its a similer drug that at the mo is leagle, check this link


oh shyte lemme know how that goes.

I used to experiment with chemicals and MDA/MDMA etc etc back in the day, but strictly pot and lsd sometimes. I'd like to try something new every now and then.


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2009)

its not bad but its no E, more speedy rushy, wide awake.


----------



## DWR (Aug 10, 2009)

i remember purchasing some powder mdma.. well it was powder form, the way to take it was pour it in ya drink 

All my m8's were freaking like dude, u cant take that shit.. and they were showing me pics of meth users... ! ROFL ! i was like fine guys.... pourd the whole bag in my drink gave em back there bucks... took it... was excellent ! the most clear high on MDMA ever so beautyfull... so many diffrent personalities i had, sad, happy, confused, excited, worried... all that  it was a blast...


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2009)

yeah this stuf was really trippy awell, ppls faces looked really weird lol. took it bout 8pm and didnt sleep till gone 9am the next day lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

I wish mr.west a good morning morning/evening/afternoon .... mdma ... I went to school with some twisted organic chemists, and they made some mdma ... and it was the rocket launcher of all ... went to an XTC and spent the next 8-9 hours doing body controtions and space flights ...... I woke up the next morning and there were sore muscles in my body that I didn't even know I had. What a BLasTTT!!!! 


mr west said:


> yeah this stuf was really trippy awell, ppls faces looked really weird lol. took it bout 8pm and didnt sleep till gone 9am the next day lol


[youtube]q8B3YVa4zQQ[/youtube]


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 10, 2009)

DWR said:


> i remember purchasing some powder mdma.. well it was powder form, the way to take it was pour it in ya drink
> 
> All my m8's were freaking like dude, u cant take that shit.. and they were showing me pics of meth users... ! ROFL ! i was like fine guys.... pourd the whole bag in my drink gave em back there bucks... took it... was excellent ! the most clear high on MDMA ever so beautyfull... so many diffrent personalities i had, sad, happy, confused, excited, worried... all that  it was a blast...


oh yea I experienced that in high school, they called it "molly".


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

Sassifrass will put you on your ass  ..... rollin


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Sassifrass will put you on your ass  ..... rollin


whats sissiass and how does she get ya on ya back lol?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

very very good question westie .... I wanna know that to ... never know when you might have to "apply" the knoweldge>>>>>


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

Sassifrass is molley, mauli, pure,  strait on the tongue impossible to press


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

does it have anything to do with this? 
*Sassifrass Parties*


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2009)

I wonna go to one of those partys, god do i wanna go lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 11, 2009)

u all gunna dress up as pretty lil princess.lol. all in tu tus


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

hahahaha ... and yu'all think I'M twisted !!! hahahahaha!


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2009)

well they say it takes one to know one lmao.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

hahahahaha ,,,, yes _they _do don't _they _...... hahahahaha!


----------



## crippledguy (Aug 11, 2009)

greetingsssss mannnn!


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> greetingsssss mannnn!


hiya cpg how goes it man?kiss-ass


----------



## crippledguy (Aug 13, 2009)

its going swell brotha, how about yourself?


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> its going swell brotha, how about yourself?



Not too bad mate tho i could do with a time machine and an auto feeder lol. my oldest is 7 weeks in 12 tomorrow and i have no stash left lmao but ive been here b4 and prolly will again lolkiss-ass


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

wierds hous us growers run out sometimes eh?


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4f4oy2M_Og
I woul;d of embeded it but its been turned off. Possibly the best wind up merchants Brass eye on drugs, worth a watch of all 3 parts lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

I do believe I will roll me a phAATTTiEE and put my feet up to enjoy this ... many thanks for sharing that .... 

btw - you've seen the Marijuana Nation (NationalGeographic) or Marijuance Inc (US News). these are pretty good too. 


mr west said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4f4oy2M_Og
> I woul;d of embeded it but its been turned off. Possibly the best wind up merchants Brass eye on drugs, worth a watch of all 3 parts lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I do believe I will roll me a phAATTTiEE and put my feet up to enjoy this ... many thanks for sharing that ....
> 
> btw - you've seen the Marijuana Nation (NationalGeographic) or Marijuance Inc (US News). these are pretty good too.



got any links? I've not heard of either of those. I did some essential pruning and got bout an 8th of wispy popcorn which i oven dryied for a few mins and now my heads banging lol, happy Friday


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

[youtube]dAbewt6ZGO0[/youtube]

[youtube]-og_J14xDFo[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice cheers mate


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't know if ya caught it but I got cheese balls. My DQ#2 that was showing what looked to be female turns out to be a man . Lets cross our fingers on 5&6.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

ahhh ...shit man ... sorry to hear that ... that really sucks .... ticde's gotta turn for ya .... good luck!!


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Don't know if ya caught it but I got cheese balls. My DQ#2 that was showing what looked to be female turns out to be a man . Lets cross our fingers on 5&6.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2009)

cheesey balls aint that bad if ur looking to use them but if ya not that sucks big salty ones mate sorry to here that.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm grabbing whatever i get. Somewhere down the line I'll find out what I made. I have pollen from SD, Vortex and now DQ. Something good should come from it I hope.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2009)

you the Daddy pimp, like having stud animals lol.


----------



## DWR (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry for hijack again m8 

could you do me a favor read this for all that have daily pics or weekly shots or whatever... take a peak... :

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/228327-if-you-have-day-1-a.html


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 16, 2009)

hello dwr, 5'o and ofcourse mr westue dude lmao!!! im goin to the black sea tomoz(dis night to be exact) im goin to b-real and psycho realm party in 19-th of aug... its gona be crazy.... im loaded with 5 gs of marijuana and a extasy lmao...


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 16, 2009)

hey westy i musr spread the rep before i can get u bk, ur going to have a really good time cheetah x


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> hello dwr, 5'o and ofcourse mr westue dude lmao!!! im goin to the black sea tomoz(dis night to be exact) im goin to b-real and psycho realm party in 19-th of aug... its gona be crazy.... im loaded with 5 gs of marijuana and a extasy lmao...



Have a good un mate, have it large


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 17, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> hello dwr, 5'o and ofcourse mr westue dude lmao!!! im goin to the black sea tomoz(dis night to be exact) im goin to b-real and psycho realm party in 19-th of aug... its gona be crazy.... im loaded with 5 gs of marijuana and a extasy lmao...


Lurker..... Good to hear from you Cheetah..... Have you checked out my new garden?


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> hello dwr, 5'o and ofcourse mr westue dude lmao!!! im goin to the black sea tomoz(dis night to be exact) im goin to b-real and psycho realm party in 19-th of aug... its gona be crazy.... im loaded with 5 gs of marijuana and a extasy lmao...



hey m8

-

Have fun man in the realm of psycho


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 18, 2009)

I've just gone back to the very beginning of your thread. Are all your adventures in cheese from that delicate little clone?


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2009)

yes indeedy my very good friend, it was touch and go for a week or two with the first clone lol. I have a few vegging at the min of both exodus cheese and exodus psychosis. Im thinking that the exodus blue widow cheese is gonna spank the tits off of the psycho for tatse and potancy, the smell if formidable.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 19, 2009)

the EBW smell soooooooooooooo gud. hope it smokes as gud as it smells. gotta wait aleast another 2 weeks. that tent's like a kid wid no money in a candy shop lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2009)

its a total wind up babe. Wouldnt be so bad if we had a fair amout of smoke instead of scratting for 3g here and 3g there


----------



## genfranco (Aug 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> its a total wind up babe. Wouldnt be so bad if we had a fair amout of smoke instead of scratting for 3g here and 3g there


Dont i feel ya on that man...dont i ....SHit sucks when your used to putting a way a few jars a week.... now trying to go back to 1/8 her and 1/8 there.... uggghh.... I just cant stand it!


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2009)

trying to make 3 gramms last u more than 4 joints lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 19, 2009)

ounces flow through like water these days...... sigh....... everyone and their mother (literally) is growing out here in cali ..... simply amazing.......... pic update???


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 19, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> ounces flow through like water these days...... sigh....... everyone and their mother (literally) is growing out here in cali ..... simply amazing.......... pic update???


 
I'm going going back back to cali cali...... I wish.... sigh (that's notorious BIG if ya didn't catch it.....)


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 19, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I'm going going back back to cali cali...... I wish.... sigh (that's notorious BIG if ya didn't catch it.....)


 
LOL.... yeah I did.... thought I was on Hodgegrowns thread though


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2009)

your on my thread tld, ill take some pics tomoz


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2009)

my higeldepigaldy tent today lol.







heres my psycho and cheese 2 weeks in the tent, i had to bend the psychos top over so it didnt burn on the bulb lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 20, 2009)

The chernobyl's have been putting on quite a stretch for me also. Way taller than the JTR that's in the box. Looking good my friend. It's hard to believe any light gets to the lower buds in that tent. It looks jam packed.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2009)

it is jam packed with 7 at min, no not much light is getting through to the bottom buds


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 20, 2009)

Have you thought of putting some small CFL's at the bottem of your plants under the canopy? I used some 4' flo's on my last grow and the bottems of the plants looked just like the tops. Just a thought.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah good idea, I think my mate has a few spare t5's I'll have to ask him next time i see him lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks busy in there Fred, nice work man


----------



## DWR (Aug 20, 2009)

Great pics my man 

-

Loving them donkey dicks !


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2009)

cheers guys its nice to hear ya thoughts and fancies


----------



## rasclot (Aug 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheers guys its nice to hear ya thoughts and fancies


 very nice mate every time i check ur thread it gets fuller n fuller good job mate


----------



## welsh wizz (Aug 21, 2009)

Doing better than me sir




kiss-ass
The cheese aren't doing a lot 7 weeks into flower somethink is wrong but dont know what?
Haze has burnt in the west soil too hot for it

Plus Fk all to smoke Im going cold Turkey 

apart from that Im good


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Doing better than me sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to trim a few branches of wispy ww/bb today so i got a smoke for tonight so i understand i was cold turky yesterday and it sucks. Ill be sorted in a few weeeks lol
 ill posty apic of my two week cheese and psycho next post.


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2009)

this is my 2 week in cheese. Below is a two week psycosis which i had to bend lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks great as always Fred. You think your jonesing? I have to get a new life ins policy so I have to stop for at least 3 weeks til the blood is drawn..... I put everything away so I won't be tempted to sneak any lol.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2009)

jonesing? Im not familer with this expression, im guesssing its like itching for a smoke or something lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 21, 2009)

Something like that. It's like when a junkie has needed a fix for a few days and their body is screaming at them to get another one fast.....


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 22, 2009)

Yo mr west. I finished up my GHS Cheese and am pleasantly surprised. It's pretty dank if you ask me. Not skunky or fuelly but actually cheesey. I've had some strains where the smell doesn't really come through in the taste but this one tastes very strong like cheese just like the smell. Plus the potency is very good IMO. I guess if the original cheese is actually skunky and fuelly then yea this one is nothing like the original. But it's still very satisfying smoke I think. Not the best I've grown but still better than the majority. Plus it was the fastest finisher by more than a week in that 5 strain GHS fem mix pack I got. Hope you don't mind if I put some pics here. Somehow I am cursed to have a dog hair in every single bud pic I ever take LOL.


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2009)

looks nice mared, Yeah the ghsc is a tatsey smoke, the only thing with ghsc is there is a few phenos so 1 seed wont nesseraly give u what Arjen had in mind but much better than the big buddah imo. Seems like there is loads of cheese crosses out there now. None as good as the ww/bb cheese cross i got lol ( i dunt really think that but its very good )


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 22, 2009)

You do really think that lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 22, 2009)

If you watch the greenhouse cheese video on youtube he says he makes the big buddha cheese seeds for them. I could be wrong but thats how i remember it, it was a while ago when i saw it


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2009)

yeah I heard that too but the ghsc has deffo got something that the bbc aint.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 22, 2009)

Maybe he kept the best for ghsc so he'd sell more than bb


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2009)

maybe big buddah thought hed try a sly one stick his own creation in


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 22, 2009)

I doesn't affect you though coz you're one of the lucky few to have the original, jammy twat lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 23, 2009)

Hows the safari doing? Has it stopped growing yet?


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2009)

its full of buds at 6 an half weeks in 12, ill take a pic wen ive had my icecream nugget lol gp is on too lol so bare with me lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 23, 2009)

No worries Fred, i'm glued to the cricket. I'll watch the start of the gp during the lunch break


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2009)

its tricky to get it all in the pic but here she is lol.











heres the bent psychosis and cheese still climbing i think just gone 2 weeks since trigger was pulled lollove me weed


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2009)

heres my wind up of a tent, like ya chick sittin round in her skimpys with a headache lmfao


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 23, 2009)

this thread is cheesy..im outta here..lol...


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 23, 2009)

She's a freaking monster Fred!! Nice. When is the next one coming out?


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2009)

haha its been coming out in branches ata time lol cuz im out of smoke the ww/bb is gettin pruned and qd lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 23, 2009)

Whats qd? Do you think Hamilton is gonna win?


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2009)

quick dried lol. Im hoping hes gonna win he's a dude lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 23, 2009)

Doh! I prefer Jenson Button but he's going backwards now


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2009)

jenson is shit, even with a good car he cant step up lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 23, 2009)

Were you hoping scheuy was gonna race again?


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2009)

lol yeah hes the kiddy or was lol, do u think he'll try and get fit for future?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 23, 2009)

hey fellas .... MclarenMB 1-2 huh!. Haven't watched in a while .... but keep tabs on it. Badouer performance almost shameful? I doubt Schui will be back ... what for .... I guess I hope he doesn't. He's in middle age, beyond wealthy, beyond mere recognition, world titles out the yingyang .....leave it alone. Let Bruno Senna be the next star of F1.

Plants looking very very good as usual. Pruning her as you go. yea, me too with my top44. But now that it is jarred, its all good. And I will be able to leave the DQ alone until she's properly finished.

You see the release of the new Noble M600. A Propoer Proper monster according to autocar.co.uk. A purist's proper Bristish Supercar! hahaha! The sound the thing makes is delirium in a can. 4.4L V8 twin turbo, 650bhp and only 1250kgs. Bugatti Veyron type power-weight ratio. knot to 100 .... 3 sec flat.


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2009)

propper rapid like the caterham super 7.


----------



## XXPABLOXX (Aug 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> the only time i ever went to scotland was ayr for working thing at butlins jus b4 it shut down lol, i endied up getting fired for a twat grassin me up for having a spliff with him, fukin cock.


 ayr is a nice place .butins is not tho and we ant all grass,s in scotand hate sneaky bam,s . i have 3 gh cheese on the go 2 weeks old i will post some pics for use 
..would like to no what use think


----------



## XXPABLOXX (Aug 23, 2009)

XXPABLOXX said:


> ayr is a nice place .butins is not tho and we ant all grass,s in scotand hate sneaky bam,s . i have 3 gh cheese on the go 2 weeks old i will post some pics for use
> ..would like to no what use think


ok guys hears ma babys 2 weeks old from germ under a 150 hps . is that enough light ? ma tent is quite small 600mm x 600mm x 1400mm. it gets quite hot in there about 90 when ziped up .what kind of yeild would u expect under those conditions . there gh cheese


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2009)

have u got a extraction fan in ya tent?


----------



## sweetsmoker (Aug 23, 2009)

depends how long u veg for m8, also as westy and for longer who knows poss3 or 4 said do u have ventilation as that will be a factor on growth quality, if vegged for 4-5 weeks prob 1 1/2 oz, go for 6-7 and prob about 3 , the questions a bit like how long is a piece of string? 150w will be fine 250 better 400 even better but temps will always be an issue . either way im sure u will love the outcome, big cheesy smile


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 23, 2009)

mr west said:


>


Is it just me or did one of your plants get depressed and hang its self? lol.....


----------



## XXPABLOXX (Aug 23, 2009)

no not yet going to get a carbon filter will that work for extraction ? i have a clip on fan blowing just under light all the time with doors open a bit to keep heat down


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2009)

XXPABLOXX said:


> no not yet going to get a carbon filter will that work for extraction ? i have a clip on fan blowing just under light all the time with doors open a bit to keep heat down


if u get a carbon filter u will need a fan to suck through it and blow out the tent, They bout 60 quid or something check the link....http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Growroom-Products-20/-In-Line-Fans-Fan-Filter-Deals-108/Budget-Fan-Filter-Packages-830.asp


----------



## XXPABLOXX (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah more light would be better but no chance of geting rid of the heat. were u taking about per pant yield or total ? was thinking about mabay some cfls in for flowering but that will be more heat again .. how would u get it to be a strong stone like weed from the dam and taste good because i have growin b4 but it had a shit taste and got the same stone of council hash. so dont want a repeat performance .i am however using proper canna soil with the proper feed this time


----------



## XXPABLOXX (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah i seen the compleat kit on ebay is this what i am looking for http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100mm-4-VENT-CARBON-FILTER-FAN-KIT-HYDRO-GROW-LIGHT_W0QQitemZ270443573310QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN?hash=item3ef7b1703e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

well well well westy a lots happened since ive been away one constant tho your tents chocca with cheeeeesey goodness! much like me own! you must be near to pulling a couple out judging by the donkeys in there!


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2009)

one is in its 9th week this week but it needs to swell more b4 i chop it doon. Congrats on beating the eagles lol told ya ur beat us lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

well ill be honest with ya westy no one has been more surprised by the toons recent form that me 1 draw 3 wins joint top of the table ?!?!? shola ameobi top scorer??!"?"?"?"?!?!?!? had you said this to me at the end of last season id have laughed you off the thread lol 

only scary thing is were flogging all our players were getting to the stage where if we dont make signings before the window closes they wont let us compete cos the squads too small. our people in charge ( i cant call them management, its a lie) dont have a scooby doo.

glad to see ya have weed out comin out ya backside fella! chat soon ive got 2 weeks of catching up with work to get through


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2009)

i aint got weed coming out of anything don mate. Im not surprised the toon is rising to the top of the championship lol. Palace have won one lost two and drawn one ffs glad all over bollocks lol. I took anothe r branch off the wwbb thats eldest in my tent to see me through today possibly . At this rate ill have fuk all wen its finished lol. get ya msn on


----------



## genfranco (Aug 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> heres my wind up of a tent, like ya chick sittin round in her skimpys with a headache lmfao


sweet man... I like that bug o cola there... I have been noticing that my safari one is taking longer than the others to mature... might be because it gets more sun so it started flowering later... But i sure hope it ends up with colas like yours bud....

good growing man... i like how full your tent is these days!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2009)

shes jus over 6 weeks and still quite wisp but plenty of it lol


----------



## genfranco (Aug 25, 2009)

well hopefully she finishes in the next 4 eh...LOL


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2009)

itd be nice genfranco mate, packet says 10-12 weeks but who can say il keep me eye on her and check the trichs lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 25, 2009)

Looking good Fred


----------



## rasclot (Aug 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mr west*  
_





heres my wind up of a tent, like ya chick sittin round in her skimpys with a headache lmfao_

didn know u r growin a donkey dick looks spot on mate ras


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2009)

the main cola is all thats gonna be left of it if i keep nicking branches to smoke lol


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 25, 2009)

lookin nice and cheesy


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 25, 2009)

I had a donkey dick last year..... few of em actually..... very nice


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 26, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I had a donkey dick last year..... few of em actually..... very nice


Nobody asked you about your sex life friend lol.... Just kidding.....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 27, 2009)

i,m back...anyone missed me?......no?.... 

hows it going westy my good man? you smokin too much again? yeah me too lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

I can't remember what size light you got, is it a 600w?


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

four hundred watt high powerd sodium.


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i,m back...anyone missed me?......no?....
> 
> hows it going westy my good man? you smokin too much again? yeah me too lol.



Yeah I missed ya willy, I missed u 3 times then i gave up and threw my gun away. I dropped it on its barrel its fucked now and wont shoot straight lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

Do you think you get the same with a 400w as you do with a 600w? I'm thinking of getting a 400w to replace my 600w coz of the heat, i've done all i can to control the heat and its still a bit too high. The cooltube made a difference but not that much. 
How are the JTR doing?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

im thinking the exact same thing next summer drop it down to a 400 or just keep the mothers going and have august off completely


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

I was thinking of getting a bigger tent but it would take over the spare room and the mrs wouldn't have it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

haha i keep joking to the missus im getting a bigger tent she dont like it


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

You ain't joking, you're testing the water coz you know you'll get a bigger one eventually, i know this coz i'm doing the same lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2009)

absolutely spot on oscar! she eventually said yes but i then realised wed have to move into the small bedroom or move house so i decided against it hahaha


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

I've got the room but the spare bed would have to go and i don't think she'd agree to that, but i'm working on her lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 28, 2009)

be gentle .... unless she likes it rough .... LOL j/k!! Walking On!!~~~ 


oscaroscar said:


> I've got the room but the spare bed would have to go and i don't think she'd agree to that, but i'm working on her lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## smokinmayne (Aug 28, 2009)

What day of flowering is that bud in the first two Pics?


----------



## husalife (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh I know that cheese is just gonna be that Flame.


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

those two are a bud of cheese and 1 od psychosis and they just16 days or so flowerin 2 an half weks lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> Yeah I missed ya willy, I missed u 3 times then i gave up and threw my gun away. I dropped it on its barrel its fucked now and wont shoot straight lol.


so much has happened in so little time. i feel sad for missing it. got some good pics i,m gonna get up soon


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

well dunt forget to spam a link in here or something, id hate to miss it again lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

Fuck me two and half weeks thats chuckin' out the trichs


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah the cheese and psycho do push the trichs out from early on lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 28, 2009)

Excellent.... they pack more in too, and you get more of a mix of amber/clear/cloudy too, right?

either way 

You are an inspiration to many

and that is something to be proud of


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Excellent.... they pack more in too, and you get more of a mix of amber/clear/cloudy too, right?
> 
> either way
> 
> ...



Thank you so much tld mate, glad I make a possetive impact somewhere lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

jus updated my book and the cheese and psycho are 3 weeks not 2 n half lol soz soz soz


----------



## smokinmayne (Aug 28, 2009)

I was Gona say west that I got two blue cheese goin at 21 days and they look just like your first two pics


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

this threads massive which pics u on bout?


----------



## smokinmayne (Aug 28, 2009)

The page before this 
the last pics u posted
I would quote but I'm on me phone and it won't let me


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

ah yeah i get ya now. Are they big buddha? They seem to be more cheesey than the big buddha cheese


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

this is my cheese blueberry white widow cross looks alot like blue cheese


----------



## smokinmayne (Aug 28, 2009)

NAh I'm doing barneys vs. Buddhas BC
but I find that barneys blue cheese is better than big buddhas blue
it grows faster smellier etc.
Your pics shows that u have way more crystals forming z bit quicker than mine
I haven't done buddhas regular cheese tho


----------



## smokinmayne (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice girl ya got there
my next beans are Gina be blue moonshine falling in love with the blueberry taste mane


----------



## amsterdamned (Aug 29, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> Nice girl ya got there
> my next beans are Gina be blue moonshine falling in love with the blueberry taste mane



hi all and hope your all well 

im just gonna start flushing the cheese (GHS) thats at six weeks on sunday.. its in with 3 skywalkers that finish at 8 weeks so im on timing for that really.. the ghs cheese pheno i have is a very strong stoned (i did it last crop) but its not a cheesey one at all ...

so ive done some hunting around and my next set of 8 will be.

2 blue cheese Big buddah stylee)
2 bubble cheese (bubble gum and cheese cross)
2 BBC (cheese 1)
2 HG fantasy cheese)

the HG fantasy cheese is the nearest ive got to the exodus and its the best cheese ive been able to get 

cant wait for my nex lot and ive got 2 weeks left on these... ill post some o fthe pics oive took asap fo ryou to peak at as ive added another 600w light to my room and its looking quite good 

peace and speak soon...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

I love BlueCheese .... especially with turboscreaminghotwings .... an after wings smoke of bluecheese would probably go over very well.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> well dunt forget to spam a link in here or something, id hate to miss it again lol


done it mate link in my sig....


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I love BlueCheese .... especially with turboscreaminghotwings .... an after wings smoke of bluecheese would probably go over very well.



I recon my chees blueberry widows gonna be turbo chared and screaming


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

maybe we should have a "drag" race yours against my DQ .. hahahaha! how cheesey can it go! hahahaha! 

I'll roll a spliff and you roll a spliff, we each drag and see who falls down fist ...LOL! I've fallen and I can't get up .... pass me a beer! hahahaha!



mr west said:


> I recon my chees blueberry widows gonna be turbo chared and screaming


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2009)

unfortunately mines gonna be chopped by friday, how long has ur DQ got left?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

you won?!!! grrr .. ok .... next time buddy ... hahahahahah!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 31, 2009)

I finally got my DQ to root. Now I just have to wait til the roots can support the plant in soil and put it in flower. Then I'm getting out the DQ pollen and going to town. I'll be pollen tossing this Friday on the Chernobyls and JTR. I've got 4 males to try out. I'm going to mark the branches and keep track of the seeds so I don't get them all mixed up.


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

nice one Five mate, sounds complicated splashing multi spluff on dif plants good luck. Just hope u dont end up not knowing where the seeds came from not that it really matters cuz itll be 1 or the other lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> you won?!!! grrr .. ok .... next time buddy ... hahahahahah!


yeah for sure tho im not the competative type lol (spoken like a true loser) lmao all bout the weed


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

i took some random cheese and psychosis bud shots jus b4 lights on today they are 4 weeks in today and looking sexy. The remaing ww/bb at 8 weeks4 days and my tent lol the safari mix plant is 8 weeks 5 days and not nearly ready to go lol.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn Westy, looking mighty fine mate.
Your raising the bar dude!
Heaps of good bud almost there and on the way.

What's that one right at the top in the last pic, looks like a seven headed beast?


----------



## amsterdamned (Sep 1, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Damn Westy, looking mighty fine mate.
> Your raising the bar dude!
> Heaps of good bud almost there and on the way.
> 
> What's that one right at the top in the last pic, looks like a seven headed beast?



+1 looks great westy laaaa


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

that'll be the safari mix plant thats all bent over or its the ebw tucked underneath its mighty bouws


----------



## Mammath (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, that top is going to be real interesting now she's all bent over, looks crazy.
So much more of her is exposed to the light.
Should make for some great buds shots


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

its hard to get a good shot of her wen shes tied up and all over the tent, there are branches of hers on every wall of the tent its mental. Her smell is rather dissapointing tho, kinda remindes me of my first crop of bagseed rubbish


----------



## Mammath (Sep 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> its hard to get a good shot of her wen shes tied up and all over the tent, there are branches of hers on every wall of the tent its mental. Her smell is rather dissapointing tho, kinda remindes me of my first crop of bagseed rubbish


Maybe you just been smelling that cheese too long


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

well yeah that dunt help cuz nothing smells as potant as the cheese what ive grown anyway lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

top draw westy brudda! hmmmm cheese i've been in pretty much a constant state this weekend off the cheese n psycho its a lethal combo 

tents lookin mighty fine man!


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

cheers dude, so a great time was had by don this weekend, kool as fish with knifes on skates going backwards lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah man tho im still paying for it today im just not built for 3 day sessions any more.


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

i had six cans of wife beater last night, didnt feeel that drunk and didnt get aggy once but i feel it today lol i not built for any kinda booze session. Bring on the white drugs tho and green drugs all day every day lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

man that plant food MEOW business is possibly the nicest drug ive had its like your first E without any of the midweek blues n no comedown seriously nothing at all just hazey bliss but thats from the not sleeping for a day lol 

tastes like shit tho n the pain of doing a line of it was like being shot in the face. like someone had dragged a red hot needle across from your nose to the back of your skull then popped it out the back....


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> i took some random cheese and psychosis bud shots jus b4 lights on today they are 4 weeks in today and looking sexy. The remaing ww/bb at 8 weeks4 days and my tent lol the safari mix plant is 8 weeks 5 days and not nearly ready to go lol.





mr west said:


> that'll be the safari mix plant thats all bent over or its the ebw tucked underneath its mighty bouws


pic bump lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 1, 2009)

plant food MEOW ... yea that REALLY turns my cran kk ......... yuppper .... yessirreee .... I've had sum good a dat ...... WTF am I talking about? I have no friggin idea ... plant-meow! a pussy venus snapper extract?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

hahahahahah yeah that's about right Tahoe! my sentiments exactly....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 1, 2009)

hey DGT ... could fukin believe it ... went cycling the other day ... came across a young couple with a dog EXAACTLY like your avatar from a bit back ..... I was SO high ... I started laughing outloud ... almost fell off my bike ... I saw the fukin penguin-dog .... and almost cried and peed my shorts!! hahahaha!


----------



## DWR (Sep 1, 2009)

Respect Mr west.. excellent buds


----------



## seedmadness.com (Sep 1, 2009)

nice pic,s fred i mean mr west  keep um coming


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey DGT ... could fukin believe it ... went cycling the other day ... came across a young couple with a dog EXAACTLY like your avatar from a bit back ..... I was SO high ... I started laughing outloud ... almost fell off my bike ... I saw the fukin penguin-dog .... and almost cried and peed my shorts!! hahahaha!



hahahahaha the lesser spotted doguin! classic. i can just see it now excuse me i was just admiring your half dog half penguin it looks just like my ..... erm oh yeah ...... 

giggling on.............


----------



## haze, son (Sep 1, 2009)

After about 4 months of lurking, I'm gonna burst my forum cherry; I would like to say that those are some gorgeous cheeses. My guy brought back some good cheese seeds from Amsterdam when he went this summer. Brought back some chocolate chunk, the church (this and the cheese is all the rage out there right now), some haze #1 and some other beauties. I'm gonna keep my eye on this. Gotta love some cheese.

I would really like to see some strawberry cough crossed with some cheese. Would make a wicked, wicked fruity plant.


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2009)

glad u broke ya silence mate, dunt be a strager.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice mr west......

Don why the fk are you snorting plant food that dont sound good to me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2009)

well its not like im doing massive slugs of big bud powder hahahaa its a new research chemical aint been classified yet, they whomever 'they' may be are proclaiming it the saviour of clubland etc etc drug hype shite... 

but if you like mdma and you like coke, youll love 4mmc or MEOW as it seems to be called lol like your first E but without being confused its a very clear high only down side is youll be awake for days. but theres no comedown... thats right NONE not even a hint of feeling a bit ropey. £10 a gram from the interwebz ffs


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2009)

_



































i took some random cheese and psychosis bud shots jus b4 lights on today they are 4 weeks in today and looking sexy. The remaing ww/bb at 8 weeks4 days and my tent lol the safari mix plant is 8 weeks 5 days and not nearly ready to go lol._
Quote:
Originally Posted by *mr west*  
_










that'll be the safari mix plant thats all bent over or its the ebw tucked underneath its mighty bouws.
pic bump
_


----------



## Mammath (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Westy, after a long 10hr day on the grindstone, I needed that


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Thanks Westy, after a long 10hr day on the grindstone, I needed that


your very welcome mammath ma man lol, I know its only a pic bump but i like to see them, Ive noticed a bit of heat stress on the cheese i cant raise my light any more so ill hae to weigh it down with some thing lol


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 2, 2009)

Cheese is gettin sugary mane


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> Cheese is gettin sugary mane


cheers mayne, I love the resin production of the cheese and the smell and taste hmm cheese


----------



## Mammath (Sep 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> your very welcome mammath ma man lol, I know its only a pic bump but i like to see them, Ive noticed a bit of heat stress on the cheese i cant raise my light any more so ill hae to weigh it down with some thing lol


Yeah, tie her down a bit.
If heat's ya enemy get than pole mounted fan blow'n across and up from the canopy.

You gotta work that hot air 'up and away'.
Looks like it's pointing down in the pics.
Lower it, and point it up, and across, towards your outake...

(Assuming your out-take air is opposite to your intake, which the fan is near by... lol).

hehe... that sounds just like your 'nute riddle' in your other thread


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

I be haveta do sum research ... never heard of anything like that ....


Don Gin and Ton said:


> well its not like im doing massive slugs of big bud powder hahahaa its a new research chemical aint been classified yet, they whomever 'they' may be are proclaiming it the saviour of clubland etc etc drug hype shite...
> 
> but if you like mdma and you like coke, youll love 4mmc or MEOW as it seems to be called lol like your first E but without being confused its a very clear high only down side is youll be awake for days. but theres no comedown... thats right NONE not even a hint of feeling a bit ropey. £10 a gram from the interwebz ffs


this der dat is der dat da schnitzel!  yea its fukin English ....  ok ....  maybe a little hard to understand. But its all good  ... espcially your girls ! Walk on!!~~~~


mr west said:


> cheers mayne, I love the resin production of the cheese and the smell and taste hmm cheese


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2009)

i got a 5" ruck fan sucking air through a carbon filter and out the top of the tent the carbon filter is at the same level as the light lol and intakes at the botton the fan u see in the pics is just to move the air round


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 2, 2009)

I had to buy a new filter yesterday $75. The new genetics are stinking up the place. How are your JTR's coming along Fred?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

this is a good thought, I'm wondering too whether or not to grab a backup as my DQ oozes. If mine were to fail mid maturity here .... and need to be replaced, I might be hooped. I think I will order that extra piece c..... thanks for the prompting folks! Walking ON!~~~~~


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 2, 2009)

My hydro guy showed me where the screws were on my filter to take off the end cap so I can take the carbon out. He said to wash them with very hot water and lay them flat in the sun to dry. This recharges the carbon and then just put it back together. He said it will last only half as long but I will have a back up if I ever needed it.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

very instructive. thnks to you and ur hydroguy ... Walk on!!~~~ 


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> My hydro guy showed me where the screws were on my filter to take off the end cap so I can take the carbon out. He said to wash them with very hot water and lay them flat in the sun to dry. This recharges the carbon and then just put it back together. He said it will last only half as long but I will have a back up if I ever needed it.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

looking really good... keep it up


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 2, 2009)

sorry to highjack ya thread bbz, but cheack out mine. its in ma sig


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I had to buy a new filter yesterday $75. The new genetics are stinking up the place. How are your JTR's coming along Fred?



They ned potting on from their small pots, ill take two big plants out my veg tomoz and ill take some pics for ya they nice and helthy looking, one of them is a 3 branch out the top instead of two. None of them have shown any signs of sex yet well i aint spoted any lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> They ned potting on from their small pots, ill take two big plants out my veg tomoz and ill take some pics for ya they nice and helthy looking, one of them is a 3 branch out the top instead of two. None of them have shown any signs of sex yet well i aint spoted any lol.


My JC2 #1 is like that. It didn't transfer to the side branches though. I almost didn't flower the top but thought what the hell I have the mom so it really didn't matter. I'm not growing bushes.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 8, 2009)

im a cheese head!


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2009)

Ima white cheeseberry head tonight lol>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'ma a stoned head .... ****EDIT**** with aspiration of joining the cheesehead ranks by doing a dank job of growing the DQ. LOL!


----------



## Maraju what? (Sep 8, 2009)

yo so im to blazed to scroll through all the posts to find out what happend to the clone, so....... what happend?


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2009)

Maraju what? said:


> yo so im to blazed to scroll through all the posts to find out what happend to the clone, so....... what happend?





Join Date: Jan 2008​ Location: just over there behind that thing​ Posts: 7,457​ *Gallery: *​ *












































*​ 
























 





*7 Weeks in 12, Cheese update!!!!! ( porn )* 
permalink










Exodus cheese.










Ghs cheese.










bb cheese
__________________

The Cheeses,EBW  Quote:
Originally Posted by *Mammath*  
_He's not the messiah... he's a very naughty boy! lol 

this is what happend to that clone, then it got dried and smoked and I got very high
_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2009)

good job i bought meself some travel hankies.....

nice work man


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 9, 2009)

the cheese is coming the cheese is coming .... run for your lives .... hahahahaha. Great work my man. and great photos. great plants. can smell it across the pond! Stankin' on brutha!!~~~~~~~


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> _this is what happend to that clone, then it got dried and smoked and I got very high_


LMAO!!!
..........


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2009)

My tent today.............







The cheese.........







The psychosis............







And the safari mix monster.............









The cheese and psycho are 6 weeks, safari is nine lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 9, 2009)

smeelly AND suuperb .... luvin' ur grows mAN!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2009)

Cheers Tahoe and Im in awe of ur grows lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> My tent today.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


page bump


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

Lookin nice and chunky there west, always the best


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3053835]Lookin nice and chunky there west, always the best[/QUOTE]


cheers sick, hows it going?


----------



## Maraju what? (Sep 9, 2009)

wow. oh my god wow! thats err... wow. 

thats one hell of a clone.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 9, 2009)

its the chunky cheese


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking the business as usual Fred


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheers sick, hows it going?



its goin good man, enjoying the cool weather, about to step out and get Medicated 

keep us posted


----------



## genfranco (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks for the page bump on them pics man!!!... I need to stop hitting last page or i miss all of your pics...LOL... 

Looking awesome. ( 9 weeks... Fuck how did i miss that...)

can you get more of a close up of the trichs on it at 9?.... 

thanks anyway!


In any case man.... Make sure you pick up a pack of the 8 miles high... i think you would love how dense the colas are....


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2009)

it does have trichs but not many for nine weeks ill get in there tomoz and see if i can do her gargantuan stature justice lol. Cheers for popppin buy>>>>>>>> exodus chees cross white widow blueberry is getting me fooked mostly today with a bit of just ww/bb baked to perfection me lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> it does have trichs but not many for nine weeks ill get in there tomoz and see if i can do her gargantuan stature justice lol. Cheers for popppin buy>>>>>>>> exodus chees cross white widow blueberry is getting me fooked mostly today with a bit of just ww/bb baked to perfection me lol


aaah the blueberry.. i still need to get some of the cheese beans...


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 9, 2009)

love ya westy.. 


ugh im so jealous your growroom with melting with chesses!! ahhh !! all of them look FABULOUS! keep it up


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2009)

its only half a dozen plants, hence the girlfriends grow lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> My tent today.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha Mr West's dungeon of tortured weed... 

That last one looks like you hung the bugger haha!

Great madness of lovely bud mate.


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL the tourture garden, think maybe i was a dungeon master in a previous life lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

no blood. just surface bruising. no skin breaks. its all good. Grow on!!~~~~ LOL!!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

Absolutely, you got a knack for it I think lol.

You've got it set perfectly though for your bulb.
Almost grandstand style, with bodies strung up against the outer walls lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2009)

It was a case of having to lol, without the string they would all be in a heap in the middel going mouldy lol. I do try and keep the taller ones to the edge.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah it's effective growing dude. I like it. Adaptation, is one of the keys to growing I think.
You never really know what your going to get, you have some idea but...
So you adapt to what MJ, and her many pheno's, are gonna throw at ya!

What else can you do with tall dames other than to make them stand at the back lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

bend them over and stand in behind them? oh wait .... that's sumthin else ... 


Mammath said:


> What else can you do with tall dames other than to make them stand at the back lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> bend them over and stand in behind them? oh wait .... that's sumthin else ...



thats what ponytails are for, holding on aint it?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats what ponytails are for, holding on aint it?



aaaah those were the days.... your taking be back mate


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

absofukinlutely!! and some good soccer/football cleats! 


mr west said:


> thats what ponytails are for, holding on aint it?





Mammath said:


> aaaah those were the days.... your taking be back mate


----------



## DWR (Sep 10, 2009)

lovely m8 ! 

Love the safari mix


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

splendid .... splendid indeed ... what's the genetics of the safari?


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2009)

*Type:* indica and sativa hybrids*Cultivation:* indoor/outdoor*Flowering time:* 62-75 days/September- end of October*Yield:* 400-550 gr/m2 (dry weight)*High:* from cerebral, &#8220;up&#8221; high to stimulating and deep relaxation, the full spectrum of positive vibrations can be experienced.*Potency:* 6-9/10 *SAFARI MIX*
*The Safari Mix contains a mix of seeds from various experimental crosses in our breeder lab. At the moment these are mainly hybrids related to White Satin and Kalichakra (parent plants vary), and they are equally well suited for outdoor (balcony, greenhouse, up to 45° latitude in the ground; further north the harvest time can shift to middle/end of October). The germination rate of our mix is just as strictly controlled as with all our products. Please remember to read our tips on how to plant seeds by clicking the link on the left sidebar.*
*The Safari Mix is ideal:*


*for a colorful variety of quality cannabis*
*to select unique mother plants*
*as a safe investment for beginners or budget minded growers*
*for growers that would like to buy many seeds at low cost*
*for indoor set-up&#8217;s on soil or in hydro*
*for potted plants on the balcony/terrace*
*as an inexpensive alternative for guerilla grows*
 

copied this off mandalas website


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

no really ...... Ib was looking for a little MORE detail ..... LOL! j/k many many thanks my (fried)friend ...

y would the range of potency be 6-9 .... that seems like a lot? or no?


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2009)

i dunno mate they seem to be covering all the bases from medokour to fairly good lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> aaaah those were the days.... your taking be back mate


 Have got short hair now then?
Sorry Mam, i couldn't resist lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 10, 2009)

nice shit mate!  my outdoor skunk passion is flowerin from 10 days or so hehe


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Have got short hair now then?
> Sorry Mam, i couldn't resist lol


Very funny, hardy ha ha.
But your right about the hair.
I've had long hair all my life because I've always been a dirty, mean, arse kick'n biker.
Had it all cut off at the beginning of the year though.
Trying to improve my image 
Smart arses like you would probably still be afraid of me if you met me though


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 10, 2009)

I used to have long hair too, but i cut it off coz i got sick of looking after it, i'd let it go into dreads then brush it out every few months.


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> nice shit mate!  my outdoor skunk passion is flowerin from 10 days or so hehe


Yo man long time no speak, did u get the trainers?


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2009)

Ive always had easy care hair, skinhead all the way every few weeks lol


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 11, 2009)

before my last haircut and shave people started saying i looked like Jesus lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 11, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> before my last haircut and shave people started saying i looked like Jesus lol


Only Jester would admit to looking like jesus


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2009)

i got a mate who looks like jesus, after about 10 years living on the streets, like a chav jesus


----------



## Mammath (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Jester, good to hear from you dude.
I need support. 

Jesus will do....


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2009)

only joking, I love every one lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 11, 2009)

That's exactly what Jesus would say!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N-isGzfYUZ4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N-isGzfYUZ4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2009)

niiiiiiice!


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 11, 2009)

wrong plant.... and the one i showed off was at least 60 feet tall and potent as fuck. it truly was a miracle.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 11, 2009)

ah westy going to check on my 2 girls outside. be back in 2 houyse with some pictrures


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> ah westy going to check on my 2 girls outside. be back in 2 houyse with some pictrures


im a waiting getting graduly more shtonedeed


----------



## Mr Blue Cheese (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Mr West & buds, Just been looking at your supa weed pics....lookin really good ppl. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcome to RIU


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2009)

Mr Blue Cheese said:


> Hi Mr West & buds, Just been looking at your supa weed pics....lookin really good ppl. Keep up the great work.


hi mate, what ya got growing?kiss-ass


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2009)

where the cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese at


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2009)

heres my ww shes ten weeks in 12 todaykiss-ass


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 11, 2009)

Her days/hours/minutes/seconds are numbered LMFAO, she's probably already been chopped up into bits and curing under the patio Fred West stylee


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 11, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Her days/hours/minutes/seconds are numbered LMFAO, she's probably already been chopped up into bits and curing under the patio Fred West stylee


Did'nt he kill them in the *bath* or am I thinking of another child killer? A bit like osca just osc shoots them




 lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> heres my ww shes ten weeks in 12 todaykiss-ass




m m m m mmmmm

toasty


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2009)

I could murder a smoke>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 12, 2009)

puff puff pass






Cheese 1 branch 1 week dry dose the job though lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>: white widow blueberry cross ww pheno n smell/taste. That stuff for mites i sent ya should kill everything its sprayed on.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 12, 2009)

I took a lung full myself did I boff










Cant get anyone to go picking 1s in work 1s doing com service 1s going to Bristol on the piss lucky fk dont fancy on me jack jones dont know who you will bump into lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2009)

itll have to be tomorrow then, me and the princess will come down for day out in the mountains, guess we'll have to leave bout 9 am lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> heres my ww shes ten weeks in 12 todaykiss-ass


Im gonna try and leave her a bit longer lol need to check the trichromes today


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 12, 2009)

Iv got one cut and hanging lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2009)

nice, did u oven dry any?


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 12, 2009)

No havent tryed that what temp do you set it at?
I put a bit on the tv


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2009)

if ur really gagging u can put some in the oven then set it to 150 and set the timer for ten mins so it drys as the oven heats up. If its still a bit damp just turn the oven off and leave the door open and set the timer for ten mins again.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 12, 2009)

I will have roast bud now lol I got a slow cook setting I will try lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2009)

just keep an eye on it cuz if it goes over itll be nasty and prolly a waste


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 12, 2009)

I set the oven to defrost doing the job lol


----------



## Mr Blue Cheese (Sep 12, 2009)

Thnaks you guys for your kind words.. I have grown the blue cheese (got pics in my profile)... I liked it alot. I'm now growing the Edelweiss from Flying Dutchmen. will update when flowering..


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>: white widow blueberry cross ww pheno n smell/taste. That stuff for mites i sent ya should kill everything its sprayed on.


I use kill-a-mite
*1*-2ml per litre of water gets rid of any pest i encounter.... not advised for flowering period though. but i know plenty of people who make exceptions im just not one of them. it sounds like some deadly shit *but it works*.

jesters seal of approval lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

tasty and toasty ... hahahaha! looking great man!


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2009)

checked the thrichromes today with the hope i could chop her lol but i saw many clear chromes, some cloudy and even some amber but too many clear for my heppyness lol. so i have to wait lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 13, 2009)

i fink she wants to wait the 12 weeks. buty i hope not


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 14, 2009)

I love the world of weed under the scope, its like how baked do you want to get Clear headed, murky headed or totaly messed up





Whats the furthest youv pushed the cheese?
Im on day 70 lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2009)

I took one to 72 days littel while ago, its like u can feel ur brain just sliding under the door and fucking off leaving u blank and vacant lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> I took one to 72 days littel while ago, its like u can feel ur brain just sliding under the door and fucking off leaving u blank and vacant lol


I like the sound of that


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 14, 2009)

defintely lol. 

now thats medicine


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 14, 2009)

it aint the whole cheez until i showd up.....lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> it aint the whole cheez until i showd up.....lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 14, 2009)

Dam you given me the munches now Im going pizza


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2009)

see cheese on toast, want cheese on toast. Sorry welshy mate lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 14, 2009)

subliminal messaging wins again lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2009)

I frigging hate cheese (the dairy product) it stinks so bad it makes me wanna puke. When the mrs puts it on spag bol i have to go out for an hour lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 14, 2009)

oh u gotta love cheese. a big wedge of nice creamy edam cheese lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2009)

Cheese is FILTH! case closed. lmao


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 14, 2009)

pmsl...........


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 14, 2009)

what does that mean? i don't know all the abbreviations. i'm pretty new at this computer malarky. from what little i've seen of the real cheese i already know that i love it mmmm and i kanny wait to get a harvest


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2009)

piss my self laughing. Not nice to relive yaself all over my floor lgp lol


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 14, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/cappeeler09-163150/albums/blue-cheese-1st-grow-8333/81254-bluechedd9.ajpg
https://www.rollitup.org/members/cappeeler09-163150/albums/blue-cheese-1st-grow-8333/81252-bluee-cheese.ajpg
https://www.rollitup.org/members/cappeeler09-163150/albums/blue-cheese-1st-grow-8333/81251-bluechedd3.ajpg
https://www.rollitup.org/members/cappeeler09-163150/albums/blue-cheese-1st-grow-8333/81247-blue-ched-crp2.ajpg

this is my first grow and im growing blue cheese heres a few of my pics tell me what u think


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2009)

u seem to have a couple of difrent pheno types there, could be really nice, did u take clones?


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 14, 2009)

they wer clones but i didnt take them myself....what do u mean a couple of different phenos


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 14, 2009)

he means the traits we can see or experience

ie: color, leaf shape and pattern, smell, taste, etc even the high is counted (ie. couch lock indica stoned or motivating sativa etc)

j88


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2009)

cappeeler09 said:


> they wer clones but i didnt take them myself....what do u mean a couple of different phenos



yeah i meant did u take clones before u put these plants into 12/12. Have u got any in veg?


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 15, 2009)

i tried 1 and it ended up rooting....i dont no much on doing clones....i had it under a 60w lamp it was just under a foot and the lamp fell on it and ended it......i should of done a few thinkin about it now....im gonna buy some seeds and try and make some....heres a pic of it about a week ago....i think i could be wrong....tell me it looks good for a 1st try 


https://www.rollitup.org/members/cappeeler09-albums-blue-cheese-1st-grow-picture81255-bluechedd.jpg


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 15, 2009)

cappeeler09 said:


> i tried 1 and it ended up rooting....i dont no much on doing clones....i had it under a 60w lamp it was just under a foot and the lamp fell on it and ended it......i should of done a few thinkin about it now....im gonna buy some seeds and try and make some....heres a pic of it about a week ago....i think i could be wrong....tell me it looks good for a 1st try
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/cappeeler09-albums-blue-cheese-1st-grow-picture81255-bluechedd.jpg


gotta start somewhere mate. here,s some rep to get you on your way.
oh and cloning is a piece of piss good luck.


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2009)

cappeeler09 said:


> i tried 1 and it ended up rooting....i dont no much on doing clones....i had it under a 60w lamp it was just under a foot and the lamp fell on it and ended it......i should of done a few thinkin about it now....im gonna buy some seeds and try and make some....heres a pic of it about a week ago....i think i could be wrong....tell me it looks good for a 1st try
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/cappeeler09-albums-blue-cheese-1st-grow-picture81255-bluechedd.jpg



yeah looks good mate, now u have the bug ull be upgradig ur set up lol. As hobbies go its fairly cheap concidering what u get back lol. Good luck mate rep+ too u aswell


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2009)

cappeeler09 said:


> i tried 1 and it ended up rooting....i dont no much on doing clones....i had it under a 60w lamp it was just under a foot and the lamp fell on it and ended it......i should of done a few thinkin about it now....im gonna buy some seeds and try and make some....heres a pic of it about a week ago....i think i could be wrong....tell me it looks good for a 1st try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rasclot (Sep 17, 2009)

hey westy wot do u think of coco??


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

I love it its made my world so much nicer to be in lol


----------



## rasclot (Sep 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> I love it its made my world so much nicer to be in lol


 same here mate less waterin dont u think and u can control the health much easier check out my update we have a healthy garden lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Westy can we get some bud pics up here dude.
I haven't seen any pics for a while and I know you got some goodies on the go...


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah ill stick me head in a snap some just for u mam i was thinkin the same thing thismorning wen i woke up. Ill take some now and later wen the lights off lol but that wont be for another 9 hours or so lol. brb.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll be lookin forward to them mate.
I haven't sniffed a fresh bud for a couple of months


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2009)

hmmmm cheese porn for breakfast.........


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

the safari mix at ten weeks in 12 tomoz.






cheese bud 6 weeks tomoz.






psycho bud at 6 weeks friday.





I stuck a few younguns in to sex I already confirmed 1 skunk specdial fem and its bk in my veg room now lol.





another shot of the sm gal.





a group pic kinda lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 17, 2009)

I like the sm skewer of bud very nice mr west kiss-ass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2009)

that safari mix is gonna be a producer! have you had a butchers at her trichs?


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

theres hardly any trichs on it lol im hoping shelll produce more b4 the end lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2009)

really?! thats odd. how long you think she has left? you should maybe think about the 48 hours dark before you chop thing?


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

couple of weeks by the look of her but shes got untill i run out of stash lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2009)

bout 5 more mins then eh westy hahah


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Sep 17, 2009)

lawl exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> the safari mix at ten weeks in 12 tomoz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there purrrdy lol.
A+


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll take The Cheese please....







f*ckin' love this stuff! and it's still got a few weeks to fill out some more!


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

cheers guys i didnt really do em justice taking pics with the light on but mammath asked and i jump wen he syas so ill do one or two wen lights go off if i remember bout 9.20pm uk tyme lol. few im out of breath from that last sentence lmao puff puff give smooth white widow m>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 17, 2009)

toke toke... Bogart.. toke toke.. oh shit does anyone else want a toke lmfao.

finally i made it on a pic update lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 17, 2009)

thats safari is a hugh girl. loads of bud hardly any trics not a gud sign for 10 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 17, 2009)

agreed....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 17, 2009)

fink she needs to buck up her ideas lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

agreed she does lol, be a shame to chop her b4 she reaches potential lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 17, 2009)

Noooo dont cut her early please lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

send care pakages to Mr F West, 101 Bubblebath lane, puddelton-beck, Ericshire. EE14 5FA


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2009)

i think your postie is crooked tho westy


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah he could be lol. Hes always been nice tho lol and ive never lost any seeds yet lol


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 17, 2009)

that shits lookin raw


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2009)

i wet myself every time you post these updates


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3098581]i wet myself every time you post these updates [/QUOTE]
oh dear lol nasty kiss-asskiss-ass


----------



## Mammath (Sep 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> the safari mix at ten weeks in 12 tomoz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aahhhh... thanks Westy. I needed that.
I can smell it all from here.
Don't mind if I have a bit of a rub n sniff of them all do ya?
Looking chokaz as usual mate. Nice.


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> agreed she does lol, be a shame to chop her b4 she reaches potential lol


yeah exactly it looks to have a fair bit of sativa in it and ive seen sativas tht are covered in fuck all trichomes that still do the job.. its the drawback to sativa plants sometimes .


----------



## jesters missus (Sep 18, 2009)

Your girls are beautiful Mr West 
Good work 
Peace


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2009)

the seedbank say 65-75 days and iuts 70 days today lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

in my experience and im sure most of us its at least another weak on top of what the seed bank tell ya but christ 82 days?!?!?!?! lordy


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 18, 2009)

hehe just make sure that trichomless bitch dont decide it wants to become a lesbian lol.

though that bud on the right looks cool lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2009)

12 days from now lol, I recon i can do it, dont think my stash will last that long but ill try lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

aint you had a wee tester yet fred?


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2009)

no lol, I aint yet but im sure thatll change next week wen i run out lmao


----------



## Mammath (Sep 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> couple of weeks by the look of her but shes got untill i run out of stash lmao


Is this what your smoking while you wait mate?
Why does it look it slept in a shoebox overnight? lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2009)

what kinda small thing wears tiny shoes that would fit in a box that small?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 18, 2009)

Thumbalina?


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 18, 2009)

the old woman who lived in a shoe
she had so much bud she didn't know what to do. 

i guess thats how the story really goes lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2009)

ive made a m,assive dent in that pile i can tell ya itd be gone by tonight lol


----------



## lippy p (Sep 18, 2009)

i have not long smoked all of them the green house cheese is very nice the bbc is differents but nice but the original O MY GoSH
im jealous


----------



## lippy p (Sep 18, 2009)

wot weed is that in ur hand


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2009)

thats white widow lol and its very yummy lol smells like sweets lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 18, 2009)

serbert lemons hhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

serbert


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 18, 2009)

hey hey westy what happening chief? you got your worry head on about the safari mix? i,m sure all will be well with it mate, i once had a himalayan gold with hardly any trics but it was a real strong high, real head churner


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 18, 2009)

hey westy hope ur well,

thats is a massive bud wowow

yep i did rep u alright lately, cant remember if i left my name..


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2009)

I found a leaf with a few trichs on it and i saw a few clear a few amber and a majority cloudy lol, so I reckon she might be dun by next week lol. The buds have deffo firmed up loads almost rock solid now lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 19, 2009)

sounds promising


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2009)

i gave her a last feed with canna coco a + b and som pk and boost, ill flush it from now on lol


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 19, 2009)

good boy. i like to flush for as long as i can once decided normally. 

though with this soil i make i dont really gotta use nutes just a little p and k and im right normally. 

if your using good nutes like canna coco the nutes should be used up pretty fast and youll be right i reckon. 

well yet another good westy grow id say.
i cant hardly wait to see the next run lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2009)

I noticed my cheese has started foxtailing now, right on time they say six weeks lol. if im not trashed by half nine tonight ill take some pics.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> I noticed my cheese has started foxtailing now, right on time they say six weeks lol. if im not trashed by half nine tonight ill take some pics.


thanks man.. take some pics brotha!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2009)

its only just started and isnt reaching for the sky just yet but deffo swelling lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2009)

random cheese and psycho shots.

the safari and it few trichs lol






and the main cola of the sm


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 19, 2009)

well done mate!!!

i love all your bud porn!

take care westy, ill be in touch!


----------



## jesters missus (Sep 20, 2009)

*drools* lol

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2009)

sexy westy just fuckin peachy mate you a proud daddy!!! the SM is gonna be a while yet by the looks of the crystals


----------



## DWR (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Excellent man ... looks like some hardcore stuff


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2009)

I checked the trichs on the sm, some clear some amber and mostly cloudy so shes not far off lol


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 20, 2009)

id give it another *2*-3 weeks


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 20, 2009)

well shes bucking her ideas up now. u gave her a gud talking to mr west lol


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah you lied

its got more trichomes than this crappy commercial Sativa stuff i honestly dont understand why they keep growing it just because its a big yielder 100% sativa though its just no good for my medicine ya know.

RAIDS ATM and were kinda in a drought


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 20, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> yeah you lied
> 
> its got more trichomes than this crappy commercial Sativa stuff i honestly dont understand why they keep growing it just because its a big yielder 100% sativa though its just no good for my medicine ya know.
> 
> RAIDS ATM and were kinda in a drought


ye sorry. it didnt look tricy to me. started to show itself now


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah but least now use should be happy at least she has some nice colas


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 20, 2009)

ye i am. i fink mr west has done a wonderful job


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 20, 2009)

hard work always pays off. 

id be getting pissed at the big colas shading the smaller ones lol.


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 20, 2009)

thats some fine ass shit west,lovin it,how far into flower is that


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2009)

I did a bit of essential pruning off the sm, I took one branch. Might be 3 8ths on it hard to tell wen its wet lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2009)

bumpin ma bitches lol




mr west said:


> random cheese and psycho shots.
> 
> the safari and it few trichs lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> I did a bit of essential pruning off the sm, I took one branch. Might be 3 8ths on it hard to tell wen its wet lol


the chopping has begun lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2009)

we'll be smoking the sm tester branch tomoz and prolly the day after lol


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 20, 2009)

peace bro...im gonna try more next time


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2009)

cappeeler09 said:


> peace bro...im gonna try more next time




wat ya growing at the min?


----------



## ganjman (Sep 20, 2009)

The WR i've got now tastes so pungent, i've got some quick dried skunk #1 in the joint as well, but it's the WR i bought thats giving it the flavour

Did you go VW action westy?


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 20, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ye i am. i fink mr west has done a wonderful job


Batfink and his wings of steel!!!







Sorry, I couldn't get him out of my head after I read your post. Too funny. Batfink was the shit.

I'm not knocking your use of the word so don't take offence or anything, I just love it, cos it makes me fink of Batfink! LOL


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2009)

ganjman said:


> The WR i've got now tastes so pungent, i've got some quick dried skunk #1 in the joint as well, but it's the WR i bought thats giving it the flavour
> 
> Did you go VW action westy?



Nah just the bugjam, im up for a new car in dec ill try and get a van on motorbility lmao


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Batfink and his wings of steel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your bullets can not harm me, my wings are like a shield of steel. lmao i have that on my phone lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 20, 2009)

i've just been looking at your cheese pics and they look really like that barnsley jack i grew, barnsley jack is supposed to be an old sk#1 pheno. Do you think they look similar or is it just me? BJ freakin stinks too.


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2009)

looks similer yeah, but untill i get my hands on it its gonna be hard to say lol


----------



## Nordyuk (Sep 20, 2009)

I got a 6 ft 2 cheese plant flowering, never smelt anything like it


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 20, 2009)

once again westy my boy, i have wet myself during your last update, simply wonderful mate


----------



## genfranco (Sep 20, 2009)

what up westY!... THanks for the pics man... yeah that safari looks just like mine... Damn i thought that it was just late ....


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2009)

I cut a branch yesterday off the smquick dried it ad am smoking it now lol, not bad for qd stuff but defo not ready yet. More ready than the slanty weed off the streets tho.

Sicc mate u either need a nappy or u really should go b4 u enter this room lool


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> random cheese and psycho shots.
> 
> the safari and it few trichs lol
> 
> ...








Looks bloody lovley mate


----------



## rasclot (Sep 21, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Looks bloody lovley mate


 i agree with u on that 1 it give me the twinge


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2009)

looks A ok to me westy bet she tastes lovely!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2009)

got weeks to go b4 i can taste it lol, the ultimate wind up lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2009)

truly the ultimate wind up... you got somethin else coming out soon?


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2009)

only that safari mix plant monster thingy which im already smoking. Dont taste that great but it works fine lol, creepng and then soaring, great for listening to ya fave tunes with


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2009)

sweet man but will it see curing for weeks or be smoked by the weekend?!?!?! lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2009)

i only got a brach worth lol, bout three 8ths. Ill be scrumpin more tomoz i recon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2009)

hahah you reckon lol do bears shit in the woods


----------



## Mammath (Sep 21, 2009)

Pic Bump!
Somehow I must've missed this update.
F*cking beautiful Westy.
Good show ol' chap 




mr west said:


> random cheese and psycho shots.
> 
> the safari and it few trichs lol
> 
> ...


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

westy westy lookin frosty mate, had commented before but this bump is truly wonderful chap

when will harvest be my man


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 22, 2009)

Makes me hungry for Cheese..... Really coming along since last time I saw them Fred. That safari has plenty of tric's. There all up in the bud where they belong.....


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2009)

the tester branch is getting me nicely stoned this morning


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Pic Bump!
> Somehow I must've missed this update.
> F*cking beautiful Westy.
> Good show ol' chap



Cheers mammath mate, think i put them up friday night or sat. Weekend update dont get the trafic of midweek ones lol.kiss-assthanks for stopping by and seeing my babys, I think theres twoish weeks left on em lol, we'll see how long i can leave it 70days is faverit


----------



## Mammath (Sep 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheers mammath mate, think i put them up friday night or sat. Weekend update dont get the trafic of midweek ones lol.kiss-assthanks for stopping by and seeing my babys, I think theres twoish weeks left on em lol, we'll see how long i can leave it 70days is faverit



You can pull your buds any time from now on and it's gonna be good.
Excellence lies in leaving it a little longer and drying and curing for ages. eg. 3 months. 

In saying that, I realize that only older, Kona'sirs like me, have that sort of life 

I really want you to be able to smoke some of your gorgeous buds nicely dried and cured.

Take some now and tuck it away...seriously lol.

Are these your first ladies in coco?


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2009)

everything since my first ww/bb ebw and safari also the cheese n psycho all in coco. First time in coco for everything. I love it just wish i had more veg room lol


----------



## genfranco (Sep 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> everything since my first ww/bb ebw and safari also the cheese n psycho all in coco. First time in coco for everything. I love it just wish i had more veg room lol




so mr west... in a nutshell... coco difference and worth it? did you change your nutes or just give them the shit you already had?


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> everything since my first ww/bb ebw and safari also the cheese n psycho all in coco. First time in coco for everything. I love it just wish i had more veg room lol


It seems loads of people are switching from dirt to coco these days. There were just a couple of coco growers on here a few years ago....now there's shit loads!  I'm a newly converted coco monkey and I haven't even finished my grow yet. The improvement using coco is already very clear to me.


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2009)

when i bought the canna coco i bought the nutes that went with it coco a + b. The canna coco pro+ medium was 11 pounds and the canna nutes for 2 liters was 11 pound too so it was really cheap to do.


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> It seems loads of people are switching from dirt to coco these days. There were just a couple of coco growers on here a few years ago....now there's shit loads!  I'm a newly converted coco monkey and I haven't even finished my grow yet. The improvement using coco is already very clear to me.



yeah I should of done the swap 10 monthsago wen i got my cheese cut. Oh well I'm a stoner and take responsability for being lazy. On it now and am kicking myself for not doing it sooner


----------



## genfranco (Sep 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah I should of done the swap 10 monthsago wen i got my cheese cut. Oh well I'm a stoner and take responsability for being lazy. On it now and am kicking myself for not doing it sooner



well sweet, man... Gonna have to do the switch when i run out of my nutes.... NO need to waste them... plenty of years of growing left....LOL... 

What benifits are you seeing sir?... faster growth? lusher greens?.. I dont feel like searching through coco threads right now... Stoner...lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah I should of done the swap 10 monthsago wen i got my cheese cut. Oh well I'm a stoner and take responsability for being lazy. On it now and am kicking myself for not doing it sooner


Same here, there will be no going back now though, now that we know better!


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2009)

yes much faster growth in veg and basicly its like doing hydro in coco. Shit im baked on sm ill post u a link for good info on it mate lol.

here u go she will explain it better than i could lol
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/163510-coco-growers-unite.html


----------



## genfranco (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks brotha!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 22, 2009)

The main thing with coco is its just a medium, an inert place for roots to grow.
If you do passive hydro like Westy it's still hydro.
That means constant supply of nutes, every watering.
Flush only once or twice a grow.
It doesn't hold onto salts like soil but needs to be kept moist and rinsed with goodies 

Coco is the shit all soil growers need for indoors


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

Amen mam! preach brother preach! lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2009)

ah lol all the coco loco nuts come out now lol to help a brother out lol. Good gwan guys lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm cocolocolossal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2009)

i think were all one coco nut shy of a tree...


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> random cheese and psycho shots.
> 
> the safari and it few trichs lol
> 
> ...


page and picture bhump


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> page and picture bhump


Thanks for the bump.... Fucking delicious Mr. West. I never get tired of looking at them





Mammath said:


> I'm cocolocolossal


Im with you Mammath. Coco Coir is great stuff!! Sometimes I mix 50/50 Fox Farm Soil/Coco Coir. 

It seems like the Coco Coir retains more water, but is still light and airy to help promote faster root growth. And Fox Farm mixed in with it gives it proper nutes for easier growing.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm seriously thinking of going coco for the cheeses and physcos


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 22, 2009)

wots good willy,heres some of my new pics of my blue cheese....tell me what u think

https://www.rollitup.org/members/cappeeler09-albums-blue-cheese-1st-grow-picture82835-blue-cheese-3-camera.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/members/cappeeler09-albums-blue-cheese-1st-grow-picture82834-blue-cheese-12-camera.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/members/cappeeler09-albums-blue-cheese-1st-grow-picture82836-blue-cheese-4-camera.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/members/cappeeler09-albums-blue-cheese-1st-grow-picture82837-blue-cheese-15-camera.jpg


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 22, 2009)

thats some fine ass shit westy man,i cant stop lookin at it,fukin rawness bro,hers some of my pics of my blue cheese


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 23, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6NUoiW-0wBc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6NUoiW-0wBc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

hehehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

never get tired of seeing those girls westy! top work. whats for breakfast? i had me a nice bowl of cheese?!!?!? been a long time since i toked before work.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 23, 2009)

I think Westy's have a little sleep in?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

cheese overdose?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 23, 2009)

hehe That'd be nice.

Thing is, these days I don't wake and bake unless it's a weekend.
During the week I don't smoke till hometime.

Responsibility, is a heavy responsibility! 

At least he'll think we care if we keep his thread ticking over while he's all cheeeeeesed out on us lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet he is over at lgp fixing that light fk they were lucky, just hope he uses somethink better this time lol.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 23, 2009)

I drew a map


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

hahah responsibility is a cross we all must bare lol well part from westy .actually i think hes working today jut to contradict my previous statement  he's cleaning out a cattery i think.

yeah his girl was really lucky. that could have been disastrous. n mam you know how you said you shouldnt say it comes in 3's well i think its just folks linked to me i was talking to mastakoosh in another thread n his porr cats been run over! so the light was actually the 3rd thing... that i know of. superstitious crap i know....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

haha hes just logged in


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 23, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I bet he is over at lgp fixing that light fk they were lucky, just hope he uses somethink better this time lol.


i fink hes at his mums at the min. gotta get the materials 1st


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 23, 2009)

hehe scratch that i was a page back lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

greetings greetings .... looking fine and fine my friend .... seems you and me took some leave of absences ... hahahah!


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> greetings greetings .... looking fine and fine my friend .... seems you and me took some leave of absences ... hahahah!


Thanks Tahoe mate glad u could make it sorry u had to look for the pics and glad u like lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

Psychosis at 7 weeks in 12/12.





cheese same age lol.





the tent lolkiss-ass


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 26, 2009)

I wish to make a request of her master .... is the tent available for sleeping in ... I do believe that in the presenceof such psychosis and cheese auras and aromas would be rather theraputic .... uggin fuggin fuglygully figgin gorgeous .... yea really really really did that made sense .... for a brain on DQ ..... fuk am I wasted


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 26, 2009)

oh yes mr west....very nice indeed mate! 



mr west said:


> Psychosis at 7 weeks in 12/12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

id swap ya some psycho for some dq. Checked the trichs on my safari mix plant and stil;l a fair amout of all three types, its 11 weeks and one day now. wen will it be ready lol, the branches ive had off it have got me well stoned :s


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> oh yes mr west....very nice indeed mate!


cheesy cheers mate, they are stacking up nice now lol, gave them their last dose of feed today water from now on lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I wish to make a request of her master .... is the tent available for sleeping in ... I do believe that in the presenceof such psychosis and cheese auras and aromas would be rather theraputic .... uggin fuggin fuglygully figgin gorgeous .... yea really really really did that made sense .... for a brain on DQ ..... fuk am I wasted



You can set up a hamock in my tent lol Tahoe mate with pleasure lol i hope ur only 4 foot tall tho or ityll be a squeeze


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> the tent lolkiss-ass


Whats come out the tent dont look so full  is that a gap


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah its a bit of a gap lol its got young plants in it a skunk special and two home grown fantaseeds cheese itll fill out soon enought lool


----------



## Mammath (Sep 26, 2009)

Damn Westy, looking might fine mate


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 26, 2009)

Skunk, one hell of a lanky girl in my expo great smoke




some more z bends love it mate.


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

so far i got 3 of the skunk specials possibly 5 lol the confirmed fems are very lanky at over 2 foot b4 the 12/12 trigger lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Whats come out the tent dont look so full  is that a gap


Also the gap has been made by me scrumping branches of safari mix to fund my viciouse weed habit lol muhahahaha


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 27, 2009)

but the safari off the lil branches do the job for me mr west


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2009)

theres a monkey on all our backs westy yours i have to say is kong esque


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> Also the gap has been made by me scrumping branches of safari mix to fund my viciouse weed habit lol muhahahaha


nah bullshit. cannabis is non addictive  

it only becomes a vicious habit when ya start massacring young girls *westy* and chopping off their girly bits and shit like that lol.


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 27, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> nah bullshit. cannabis is non addictive
> 
> it only becomes a vicious habit when ya start massacring young girls *westy* and chopping off their girly bits and shit like that lol.


 


 haha chukle chukle giga de goo!


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 27, 2009)

They are frosty as hell, great looking cheese dude. I really can't wait (rubs hands in anticipation) Whats better cheese or psycho?
Last feed today? Do you let 'em have 10 weeks? So you don't feed them for the last 3 weeks, right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2009)

saaaay whaaaat? no feed for 3 weeks?!?!? crazy talk.. in coco you can feed full strength till maybe 3 days before chop i flush for about 5 days normally. 

cheese is stronger but the psychos a little more flavourful. both are wicked.


----------



## amsterdamned (Sep 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> so far i got 3 of the skunk specials possibly 5 lol the confirmed fems are very lanky at over 2 foot b4 the 12/12 trigger lol



hi m8 looking nice  

2 things ie done the SK spec about t 2 years ago and it does move up ... nice allrounder though... takes ages to cure imo...

2nd is ive got a new chese strain to try in teh form of bubblecheese. they are 6 " tall atthe mo so ill let you kknow how i go etc...

oh and i finallygot a fantaseeds clone to try aswell so we will be able to check how each other go ...

speak soon and look forward to seeing your phys and safari cured...


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> saaaay whaaaat? no feed for 3 weeks?!?!? crazy talk.. in coco you can feed full strength till maybe 3 days before chop i flush for about 5 days normally.
> 
> cheese is stronger but the psychos a little more flavourful. both are wicked.


heres me thinkin like i was doing in soil lol. So should i keep feeding with pk aswell lol?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> heres me thinkin like i was doing in soil lol. So should i keep feeding with pk aswell lol?


It's not recommended to run the PK all the way through flowering.
I don't know why?
Maybe it has something to do with the fact that it's 'pharmaceutical potash' and we're not meant to consume it in our smoke.
I only give them a burst of PK for a week to 10 days around weeks 4 to 6 of 12/12.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah im with mam on this one i drop the pk out for the last week or so. i give a good feed of pk at 3 weeks another at 4 then run it for a couple of weeks at medium dose. 

both you guys are easily at the stage of knowing by eye if your overfeeding!


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2009)

i have given then 3 doses of pk starting begining of week 6last one was on week 7. so should i just keep the a+b going at full strength?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 27, 2009)

Now that you have dropped out the PK I would recommend sticking with that same PPM that the nutes were with the PK ,but make up the difference using more of your A & B.
That works for me.


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2009)

bout 1500ppm?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> bout 1500ppm?


If that's what you were on before while using the PK with your nutes.
I wind my girls down PPM wise toward the latter stages of a grow so when I do the plain water it doesn't shock shit out of them.
Your pretty close to the end so 1500 may be too high.
Maybe aim for something like 1200 would be better if you were previously on 1500.
Even a 1000 would be fine at this stage I reckon because they're almost done aren't they?


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 27, 2009)

WOTS GOOD BRO,HERS SOME NEW PICS OF MY BLUE CHEESE 1ST GROW,TELL ME WHAT U THINK AND THE REST OF YALL,

THIS IS THE 39TH DAY OF 12/12


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

Im over 6 foot tall and she beat me wen she straightend up lol.






once i let her stand up on her own she snapped herself lol. We weighed it in at 218.9gramms wet bud and ive had seven eighths off her allready in scrumping. So if it drys to bout 60 gramms thatd be 3 oz plant yay lolkiss-ass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2009)

jesus man all that was in that tiny pot! good going bro!


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice one mr west




you got some smoking to do over the next few weeks 
_Whats that on your door?_


----------



## genfranco (Sep 29, 2009)

pimpin... nice colas... thanks for the pics bro...


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Nice one mr west
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a felt tip skater template thing. I cant wait to try some time dried safari lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Sep 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> Im over 6 foot tall and she beat me wen she straightend up lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mr west said:


> Thats a felt tip skater template thing. I cant wait to try some time dried safari lol


Your going to let her dry natural no oven roasted 
I use paper when using felt tip pens


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

the door needs painting anyway i think it looks kool lol


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow I timed that nicely, hello mate thats a juicy looking smoke you got there.
I gave up with the widows I had and got some cinderella clones the yield was good but it didnt have a great deal of taste.
I am now trying a few different strains, I have half a dozen G13s, a 3 or 4 widows, 2 Armageddon and another Cinderella.
My pc packed up and I have only just got it repaired. Mostly because I have been busy so most of my spare time is taken up 
looking after the plants etc. I Am just making a 3rd grow room because the space is a bit tight.
Good to see you again.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 29, 2009)

hey barking mad glad 2 hear that u are bk. welcome to the family with open arms


----------



## cappeeler09 (Sep 29, 2009)

how many oz a plant do u think i will get


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

cappeeler09 said:


> how many oz a plant do u think i will get


its so hard tto tell without actualy gettin ur hands on em. Ive been so wrong in the past I wouldnt like to say


----------



## rasclot (Oct 1, 2009)

mornin westy jst havin a cuppa n a fat 1 of ghs cheese from dam its alright not as good as the cheese i got from free party now that was cheese i want sum more of that lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 1, 2009)

Did you take the pics off?
First spliff 6am & Im still dizzy.lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2009)

1st spliff 8am and im still dizzy. Yeah i got bit para bout the pics lol u can see too much of me, if anyone who new me saw it they would suss straight away. Going for an 18 now see if i can hit the bloody thing again lol. 119 is the score to beat lol


----------



## Mammath (Oct 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> Psychosis at 7 weeks in 12/12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never will it be possible see too much of this!

I'll bump some of ya pics for ya Westy mate.
Relax... You are a grower of personal stash!
Goodness, you growing, means there's one less dude roaming the streets looking to buy smoke which supports the commercial marketers!

Fear not Freddo, no law inforcement should have the time or resources devoted to taking down personal growers who don't bother no-one.
I get para' too sometimes but at the end of the day us personal growers don't get bothered to much by the law because surely there's more serious shit going on to keep them busy!

Posting pics on the net is always unwise but fuck'em I say.
This is a social network of personal medicinal growers, and we like to connect on a social level. 
Growing our own weed is just something we have in common which helps us connect on an international level


----------



## DWR (Oct 1, 2009)

great pic bump !!!!!!!!

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

chuffin spliffs at 6AM hahahah n 8am lol gone are my days of tokin before work. my eyes are like sheeps fannies after a couple of hits work would sus straight off.

damn nice tweed you got there west! think ive seen it somewhere before


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2009)

the cheese and psychosis were 8 weeks on monday, so 59 days lol, so i migfht take em at 65 days. Yay cant wait to taste the psychosis and cheese again. The safari mix is nice and after a few joints ur muscles relax so much lol, gets hard moving anything lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 1, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Never will it be possible see too much of this!
> 
> I'll bump some of ya pics for ya Westy mate.
> Relax... You are a grower of personal stash!
> ...


agreed but its always best to be careful i got busted last year. dont worry westie i can synthesise with ya lol. i hate being scared just cos i like to grow myself some medacine which i very much need might i add. 

i only grow two plants now so if they want to waste tax payers dollars to get even less off me than last time go for it. a hash pipe i said i used to smoke ma stem resin afterall im on crappy wage caring for ma mother. 4 grams our border got done with ten grams, they got my four seedlings and missed everything else. 

grand total of a little under $1500

i myself would have to disagree i am paranoid as fuck posting on these forums (though theres a couple ppl i fel i can trust here , which is funny cos i dont like too many people these days but i definately dont trust the rest of the world lol ) and thats why yas never really see a picture of me. and my few personal medicinal girls.

to post pics annonymously that dont lead back to your own camera can be hard. you need programs to remove serials and shit. 

*bottom line is it seems they dont have better things to do* *though* 
(i got told via pm that they wer currently looking on these forums for growrs (freaked the fuck outa me thats why i aint been round much l8tly amongst other things ive read over the net)

*but im sick of it if they wanna waste tax payers coin to take my two personal plants go for it *(thats not an invitation of any kind though)*. ill just chuck another two in. *assholes i need my medacine.* (if they came now they would be really surprised i literally have nothing lol)* 

i smoke for various medical reasons and to help deal with shit. im constantly in pain and have to care for my mother so this shit really helps with my painand when m feeling depressed ya know.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Jest', now you've made me paranoid! lol
I understand what your saying though mate.
This is why I only grow one plant and make it very clear that it's for personal supply for medicinal reasons.
I would assume that any law enforcement lurkers here on RIU would be targeting commercial growers not people growing one plant inside a fucking cabinet!

You didn't get busted from being on RIU though did you?
In saying that though I have seen a few people just mysteriously disappear from the forum 
I'm glad that where I am they don't lock up small time personal growers.
Still would not be nice to get ya medicine taken away and slugged with a fine and criminal record.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

ease up on the scaremongering jester will ya! live up to your namesake n make us happy laughin people fella! 

way i see it were not out robbing grannies of their pensions or hangin round school gates flogging tenner bags. And were not commercial, putting money into the black market or lining some Vietnamese kingpins pockets so why worry obviously take precautions a little healthy paranoia is good keeps you on your toes.

i know it must be hard after you got pinched but you know someone snitched on ya not like the po po found you through their own hard work eh


----------



## Mammath (Oct 2, 2009)

I basically think that if your commercially growing, you'd be a real 'dumb ass' to post shit here on RIU.

Many of us here are not that way inclined.

Let the fear run it's course, and then... Can we get back to growing some fine smoke for ourselves?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

its all lines in the sand mam...

get your toke on!


----------



## ganjman (Oct 2, 2009)

Because i know the old bill quite well around me [dont smoke in your car, you get caught, almost 100% of the damn time] i've been speaking to em [without letting TOO much on] but they actually prefer personal grows because of the fact your removing yourself from the criminal aspect [drug dealing, supply, giving money to the criminals to fund other crime] AND they've all virtually said as long as it's in your own house and isnt a public matter, they just dont care. I've had police in my house who have seen my 1/4 on kitchen table, picked it up and put it back down again. I had 2 pots of soil in there too, ready for seedlings and they didnt say a word. Where-as if it was in my car or on the street, i would have got done [almost for sure] 

It's class B now though so they might be tougher, but at end of day, im not hurting anyone, im not selling it, im not doing anything wrong. Therefore, surely, im not breaking the law as laws are to protect sociaty and victims... me smoking a joint isnt the same as putting an old lady in hospital just to steal a fiver to get a hit of smack.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

amen! ganjman.

they upped it to class b again shortly after that oxford uni masters daughter was stabbed to death by a schizophrenic crack n smack fiend. high profile story and weed was obviously to blame as he was a skunk smoker.... 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-467971/Fathers-tribute-fashion-designer-daughter-butchered-Oxford-University-junkie.html

i ant out of the uk as fast as i can.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2009)

I love this shit lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 2, 2009)

If you cant do the time dont do the crime lol.
My grow is just a figment of your imagination lol.
The money I save growing my own will pay the fine if I get caught.
Dont know which one to put in my sig


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

glorious westy! nice timbers! i wonder what would happen if you 12/12'd from clone i might just give it a try


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

not implying that i grow obviously all this is hypothetical. i visualise a tent and in it there is weed growing its a bit like Schroedinger's cat there could be anything in the box but until you open the box no one knows.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> I love this shit lol


That looks really nice Westy.
Commercial fellas never get to see that because they don't let them go that long 
Stunning.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2009)

yeah ill deffo give em a full photo shoot wen i take them lol. its mad cuz i think i grew em too tall for my light. the bottom quarter of the plant, the buds have not swollen like the buds higher up. Oh well live and learn lol, I either need bottom lighting in my tent or i shouldnt let em veg so long lmao.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Thanks Jest', now you've made me paranoid! lol
> I understand what your saying though mate.
> This is why I only grow one plant and make it very clear that it's for personal supply for medicinal reasons.
> I would assume that any law enforcement lurkers here on RIU would be targeting commercial growers not people growing one plant inside a fucking cabinet!
> ...





Mammath said:


> I basically think that if your commercially growing, you'd be a real 'dumb ass' to post shit here on RIU.
> 
> Many of us here are not that way inclined.
> 
> Let the fear run it's course, and then... Can we get back to growing some fine smoke for ourselves?


mwahahahaha spread the fear lol. nah im over it like i said my dreams are just for some good quality personal medicine too 

still glad i could share the paranoia around bro.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ease up on the scaremongering jester will ya! live up to your namesake n make us happy laughin people fella!
> 
> way i see it were not out robbing grannies of their pensions or hangin round school gates flogging tenner bags. And were not commercial, putting money into the black market or lining some Vietnamese kingpins pockets so why worry obviously take precautions a little healthy paranoia is good keeps you on your toes.
> 
> i know it must be hard after you got pinched but you know someone snitched on ya not like the po po found you through their own hard work eh


....ok... lol



mr west said:


> yeah ill deffo give em a full photo shoot wen i take them lol. its mad cuz i think i grew em too tall for my light. the bottom quarter of the plant, the buds have not swollen like the buds higher up. Oh well live and learn lol, I either need bottom lighting in my tent or i shouldnt let em veg so long lmao.


fuck it there still pretty bro 

they got all the bits in the right places lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> I love this shit lol


bumping the dodgy lights on pics lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 2, 2009)

how bout a staggered harvest???

Looking GREAT!


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2009)

well theres only two at that age so wouldnt be very stagard lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

what you mean loaded he is staggerin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

i fuckin am.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2009)

i think theres a wonky floor tile in my living room lol im stagering and tripin and fellover already lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> amen! ganjman.
> 
> they upped it to class b again shortly after that oxford uni masters daughter was stabbed to death by a schizophrenic crack n smack fiend. high profile story and weed was obviously to blame as he was a skunk smoker....
> 
> ...


What a fucking shame.

Beautiful girl too with so much potential.

It's truly a tragedy.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 2, 2009)

Your cheese looks very similar to that barnsley jack stuff i grew. It was really smelly and its supposed to be an old SK#1 pheno like the cheese. I should ring the bloke i got the clones off and do a side by side grow with cheese but from what i've seen of the real cheese it could be a one horse race lol mind you barnsley jack is no slouch lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2009)

yes it was a tragedy true. We should really get back on topic, cheeeeeeeeeese


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 2, 2009)

If you guys had to choose 1 type of cheese in seed form, who would be the breeder?

I'm thinking of picking up dairy queen from TGA just cause I hear amazing things, but I'd like a straight up cheese, not mixed.

I actually have the availability to start up again soon westy 

Was trying to situate myself with a sufficient apartment/housing but I finally found it. Should be moved in by Nov1 the latest.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Your cheese looks very similar to that barnsley jack stuff i grew. It was really smelly and its supposed to be an old SK#1 pheno like the cheese. I should ring the bloke i got the clones off and do a side by side grow with cheese but from what i've seen of the real cheese it could be a one horse race lol mind you barnsley jack is no slouch lol


yeah it does look like the cheese, was that the main cola or a side branch?




w1ckedchowda said:


> If you guys had to choose 1 type of cheese in seed form, who would be the breeder?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up dairy queen from TGA just cause I hear amazing things, but I'd like a straight up cheese, not mixed.
> 
> ...


I would go for home grown fanta seeds cheese. I got one cheesey pheno out of 4 seeds i planted but it was very cheesey or u could go with greenhouse seeds cheese they are very close to the cheese too.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 2, 2009)

_



















I love this shit lol

there still pretty ladies bro.. reguardless of light on or off lol*

my missus would prolly be getting jeleous of all the attention id be giving them at that stage lol.*
_


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah they are still gorgeouse lights on or off lol cheers for the bump jester mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

man i never tire of lookin in your tent westy fella! when are your DQ's gettin popped?


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i never tire of lookin in your tent westy fella! when are your DQ's gettin popped?



well theres a question Ive been pondering of late. I think once ive got the christmas gals in the flower tent after my cheese and co come out. Im waiting for space enough for at least 4 or 5 gals, gonna be tight again. Ive identified one male out of the jack the rippers ive planted so that can stay as a houseplant in my living room lol. sO IN ANSWER TO THE ORIGINAL QUESTION ILL PERHAPS POP 2 WEN THE CHEESE AND PSYCHOSIS COME OUT LOL. Soz capskiss-ass


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2009)

just thought i could do a side by side DQ EBW grow lol. Oh shit now im excited lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

i bet you are haha dq AND ebw man your going to have a stellar new year. blinding news on the JTR spooge too mate. i hope i get a male of the dq id love to cross it with the psychosis


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2009)

jack the ripper meets norman bates we could call it *Sociopath*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

hahahaah yeah


----------



## ganjman (Oct 3, 2009)

Ahhh they're looking damn tasty westy ... I've got AK-47 [hardly any though] and some very very smelly skunk #1 thats just started to cure and gets its smell [and my god! it reeks]


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 3, 2009)

I bent 'em all over so there wasn't really a main cola on any of 'em. My cheese mum is smelling real nice and its only in veg, oooooooh i canny wait!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah i love it wen u handel the cheese by the stem or stalk and then smell ya fingers , hmmm yummy lol.


----------



## smokinmayne (Oct 3, 2009)

Cheese n psychosis lookin chunky mane

I got some blue cheese ending in a week
I noticed that the bud formation and buds look totally diferent than my kush's and widows.

Lovin the cheesy blueberry smell

keep it up m8


----------



## DWR (Oct 3, 2009)

You have realy masterd this grow m8 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2009)

The only thing i did different is change to coco. So there u have it coco is a way forward with little or no effort lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

goottaa pick that up on the next grow furshure.....coco all the way!


mr west said:


> The only thing i did different is change to coco. So there u have it coco is a way forward with little or no effort lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> goottaa pick that up on the next grow furshure.....coco all the way!



You wont be sorry Tahoe, I wished I had started in november wen i first thought about it lol. Thats a lazy stoner for ya, I was scared of change lol. Glad im there now tho lolkiss-asskiss-ass


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 4, 2009)

come to the dark side westie lol.

AND gathering minions i see hmmmm


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah i love it wen u handel the cheese by the stem or stalk and then smell ya fingers , hmmm yummy lol.


When I open the lower vent I inadvertently rub the cheese I then smell the whole house out.


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

I just looked in on mine at 62 days i wanna take some, In fact im ganna take the pop corn tonight lol hehehe cheese for supper lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> Cheese n psychosis lookin chunky mane
> 
> I got some blue cheese ending in a week
> I noticed that the bud formation and buds look totally diferent than my kush's and widows.
> ...


blue cheese is something else, lovely smokin


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> The only thing i did different is change to coco. So there u have it coco is a way forward with little or no effort lol.


Thanks Westy You have just made my mind up. I was thinking of changing to coco, the guy I get my clones from uses it and he loves it.
I just hope I find it. Last time I tried to get some I couldn't find anyone who sold it. A couple places didn't have a clue what I was on about.


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

Any hydro shop will stock it
http://www.greensea-hydroponics.co.uk/shop/Online_Shop_Canna_Coco_Professional_Plus_82.html


----------



## DWR (Oct 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> The only thing i did different is change to coco. So there u have it coco is a way forward with little or no effort lol.


yup, its true....

all ppl that have grown longer use coco or most do. I guess next run  

got to finish my el nino, trainwreck, big bang and 8 haze. 


--

what brand u use ?


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

DWR said:


> yup, its true....
> 
> all ppl that have grown longer use coco or most do. I guess next run
> 
> ...



I use the best, canna coco pro+


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks really nice mr west, shout out for the southside shuffle!!! coco is cool.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> jack the ripper meets norman bates we could call it *Sociopath*



haha whhhat this is nuts.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah it does look like the cheese, was that the main cola or a side branch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for the heads up mate 

I'll be jotting that down to be the 3 strains I'm working with.

I wanted a Cheese as close as possible and 2 strains from TGA Subcool: Vortex and Chernobyl. The description and smoke reports I've heard from them are out of this world. Then again, everything from TGA is 

How's Jack the Ripper? I was thinkin of grabbin it since it's sposed to be a definite keeper, but uncertain.


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2009)

my jtrs are on the verg of going into flower as we speak lol jus waiting for some space to give em lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 5, 2009)

good luck with those huh westie .... walking on!!


mr west said:


> my jtrs are on the verg of going into flower as we speak lol jus waiting for some space to give em lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> good luck with those huh westie .... walking on!!


cheers tahoe mate i should get some pics of them up, ill do that after golf tomoz lol staggering on


----------



## Mammath (Oct 6, 2009)

I love the golf Westy.
So good you getting into it mate.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 6, 2009)

I think he will be lucky to get a round in, hi winds & rain here.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

Well Ive only had 4 propper games so far but yeah its chalenging. We was gonna go today but the rain stopped play lol 1st lot of raing since august ffs lol. I think i wanna be a fair weather golfer lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I think he will be lucky to get a round in, hi winds & rain here.



u was right the sky fell in this morning so we never botherd so ill have another spliff and play tribalwars.net lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 6, 2009)

Driving in the wind & rain is a pain unless you can control your fade and draw and putting the greens go super slow.

Good excuse to stay in and get baked


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 6, 2009)

hehe ive only played a few times and yeah i was baked.. it was what gave me the inspiration to give it a shot lol. 

i went golfing after a hard weekend once lol(not That fun ppl)


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

Cheese at 64 days.






Psychosis at 64 days.










Home grown fantaseeds cheese at 32 days.







My tent today, theres 4 skunk specials ive added over the last week.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 6, 2009)

tents looking pretty as always there westy. 

how the skunk special holding up against the others you've tried so far?


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

well its early days yet few more days b4 i can tell lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

lookin grand there westy they cant have much left eh? well both be swimming in buds shortly!


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

i might take em at 9 and half weeks or i might wait till next monday and cut at ten weeks, when u cutting urs?


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> well its early days yet few more days b4 i can tell lol


hehe i was more refering to growth pattern.

i know the old skunk was a somewhat stretchy plant that yielded well yet left more to be desired for, the buds looked somewhat like they grew in little clusters of balls and the smoke was insane. taste and smell well how can i explain it ...skunky sorta petrol like... lmfao.

new page huh
guess its my turn ti pic bump for ya bro lol.



















Cheese at 64 days.






Psychosis at 64 days.










Home grown fantaseeds cheese at 32 days.


----------



## DWR (Oct 6, 2009)

Buds is looking great m8, as i said b4 amazing bud there  

how many weeks ?


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> hehe i was more refering to growth pattern.
> 
> i know the old skunk was a somewhat stretchy plant that yielded well yet left more to be desired for, the buds looked somewhat like they grew in little clusters of balls and the smoke was insane. taste and smell well how can i explain it ...skunky sorta petrol like... lmfao.
> 
> ...



yeah errmm they all seem to be the same leggy tall galls think i got 4 tall ones and a short one which is not in the tent yet lol


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 6, 2009)

hmm lets see what the shorty brings.. sounds like it could be promising


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

on further inspection she aint so short lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

ill probs be chopping in about a week or a week n half ish depending on how amber she gets i have just given them a dose of gravity to finish them off so probs be a week ish ahaha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

lol.... not so short eh? hehehe seems a bit better than mild round your parts! look at those foxtails!! Sick! yummy....... mmmmm


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the porn mate thats going to be some killer shmoke


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

i could cut it now and put it in the oven for 20 mins and it would still be a classy smoke lol, but i wont do that lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't do that either..... Im very against microwave dried pot! 

especially something so worthy of a full cure as that!

Great job my friend, cold here..... cold....


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2009)

Cheers TLD, they a very satisfieing plant to grow too. Its wet here lol wet and misrable


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

was looking at the weather forcast..... its favorable for the outdoor season... looks like I will get a good ending to the season.... just cold to ME... hehehe...... so much to do, so little energy and time!
.... And whats up DWR???? 

Im considering adding cheese to my menu.... I really need to sit down and formulate a plan for growing...... another thing to add to the list..... sigh..... time to be busy


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> on further inspection she aint so short lol


starting to stretch out a little later than the others huh? im interested in this one lol. 

my ak were like that the smaller one i had was a beauty thought that was gonna be the female till it showed preflowers and shot off leaving the faster growing one as the female a combination which may i add appealed to me. 


edit
i fucked up lol

pic bump. guess i may as well start being useful rather than an off topic sideshow ehy westy lol. sorry bout that bro



















Cheese at 64 days.






Psychosis at 64 days.










Home grown fantaseeds cheese at 32 days.







*and theres your prety girls.. so can i date one of your daughters.. i think it will be worth the breakup lol j.j. *






*ill take even better care of her than this guy lol.*


----------



## Mammath (Oct 6, 2009)

Damn Westy I don't remeber your cheese being that ropey before and i know you've taken them to 10 weeks before.
Do you think they look a little different this time or am I just tripping?

Edit: Ropey is good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

dripping foxy tails west! i know what mams sayin is this the first run of norm n cheddar to go 10 weeks in the coco??


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

Its nice wen ur plants do what u want them to do, all thoses days using compost and trying to get the feed balance right when all i needed was a bag of coco and some coco nutes lmao. Oh well onwards and upwards. To jester, I got a jack the rippewr male which has a 3 leaf top rather than a two leafed one, he's chillin as a house plant at min and needs potting on too lol. I might try and make some f1 jtrs and some ripper cheese. Im hoping the light outside will be enough for him to grow some huge bollocks, if not ill have to slip him in wen i take the old cheese and that out lol. Im on the very brink of doing something exciting lol. Kinda like the pre nightout butterflys.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> Its nice wen ur plants do what u want them to do, all thoses days using compost and trying to get the feed balance right when all i needed was a bag of coco and some coco nutes lmao. Oh well onwards and upwards. To jester, I got a jack the rippewr male which has a 3 leaf top rather than a two leafed one, he's chillin as a house plant at min and needs potting on too lol. I might try and make some f1 jtrs and some ripper cheese. Im hoping the light outside will be enough for him to grow some huge bollocks, if not ill have to slip him in wen i take the old cheese and that out lol. Im on the very brink of doing something exciting lol. Kinda like the pre nightout butterflys.


 coco is the bollox my growin life is so much easier i love it as much as i love ur cheeses im tryin to get cuttins of the cheeses to join ya 1 of these days


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> Its nice wen ur plants do what u want them to do, all thoses days using compost and trying to get the feed balance right when all i needed was a bag of coco and some coco nutes lmao. Oh well onwards and upwards. To jester, I got a jack the rippewr male which has a 3 leaf top rather than a two leafed one, he's chillin as a house plant at min and needs potting on too lol. I might try and make some f1 jtrs and some ripper cheese. Im hoping the light outside will be enough for him to grow some huge bollocks, if not ill have to slip him in wen i take the old cheese and that out lol. Im on the very brink of doing something exciting lol. Kinda like the pre nightout butterflys.


hehe same here with my ak and otega


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 7, 2009)

First to bags on a ripper cheese seed






Welsh man at the front of the que  form a line 

I will be breeding next year once I get a male skunk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

man i want in that line! fo sho! i hope i get a DQ male seems were all going to be seed slinging haha


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

well if they gonna make it criminal to buy and sell seeds in the uk we better pull our fingers out lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i want in that line! fo sho! i hope i get a DQ male seems were all going to be seed slinging haha





mr west said:


> well if they gonna make it criminal to buy and sell seeds in the uk we better pull our fingers out lol


If mr west is right we will have no choice to don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

is that really the crack? if so i think picknmix will be getting a fat payment from me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

i live close to the Dam ferry port lol


----------



## rasclot (Oct 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i live close to the Dam ferry port lol


 im gonna bring sum back from jamaica to stock up lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 7, 2009)

Wishing for males? Trying to make the next cheese or norm, sounds like fun lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah I bet i couldnt do bettter than wot accidently happend with the exodus blueberry widow lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

the REAL blue cheese haha anyone for port n stilton???


----------



## Mammath (Oct 7, 2009)

Just make sure all your next seed orders are all your favourites in regulars not fem's.
Then we can all go on a pollen chucking frenzy and do away with needing seedbanks altogether.
More fun that way too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

im game! im thinking of making a male box kinda like one of those baby incubators so i dont have to open the door a pair of long rubber gloves and a screen on the side so i can keep it in the room with my tent.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im game! im thinking of making a male box kinda like one of those baby incubators so i dont have to open the door a pair of long rubber gloves and a screen on the side so i can keep it in the room with my tent.


Get ya boy rooms ready


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2009)

im gonna cut a good branch off my cheese, my m8 was smoking his cheese on the golf course and now i want the cheese lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 8, 2009)

The saying is true then mate you see cheese you want cheese lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2009)

Totaly, if ya got it smoke it lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 8, 2009)

Iv had to ban myself to a time otherwise I get jack shit done around the house.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah cheese makes ya lazy as fook lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 8, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Just make sure all your next seed orders are all your favourites in regulars not fem's.
> Then we can all go on a pollen chucking frenzy and do away with needing seedbanks altogether.
> More fun that way too.


Watch what you say my friend. If it weren't for the seed banks and the dedicated breeders out there a lot of the pot you are smoking now wouldn't exist.

Hey Fred. Been busy with life and not much time to check the computer. Will be doing an update tomorrow. The Ch's are about to come down and I think I found the first pheno to be eliminated from my garden. The JTR#2 is wispy and doesn't have near the tric's as the others so out it goes..... Still waiting for a JTR#1 to make it to flower. When I was having all the problems with the cloner I lost almost all the JTR#1 clones.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

hahah makes me cook up a storm steak 2 days running followed by chicken tikka massalla too many beers and general flatulence


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 8, 2009)

hey westy guess what? I'm going to smoke my first batch of cheese that a mate of mine got, legit UK clone 



WEEEEEEEE I am SO pumped!


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2009)

cool mate I hope u l;ike the trippy high and sublime taste, I cant get enough of it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2009)

ahahah from so pumped to sooo sluuuumped


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

where da porn at then westy???


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

Its actualy taking longer than i thought lol, lgp is knee deep in buds at min triming and racking lol.
















thats the cheese, still got similer sized psychosis to cut laters lolkiss-asshappy days lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> where da porn at then westy???



er here r mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

happy daze in deedy mate nice!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

i dont think theres as much as the sm m0onster but maybe 2 oz of primo bud lol. Made a nice sized finger hash ball to be added to the lump lol, much more than wat we got off the safari. Gonna wait till its a fair size b4 i smoke it lol othwise itd be a wind up lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

man i love scissor hash that stuff is so tasty


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

Ill just keep savin and savin till i got bout an 8th then ill have a night on it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

thats askin for bother hhaahaha love it


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

Just a tiny bit in a pipe is enough to floor anyone lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2009)

tell me about it, its like the BHO


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Its actualy taking longer than i thought lol, lgp is knee deep in buds at min triming and racking lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Knee deep in buds I like it mate.


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

lol slight exageration(spl?) Maybe shin deep in a shoebox lol. I need to go to the shop and get some more coco and nutes lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 9, 2009)

You have spoilt my fantasy now




not knee deep in bud


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

sorry sorry sorry I mean to say shes up to her hairy armpits in bud and leaf


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 9, 2009)

lgp's not German hairy armpits indeed






5 week cured cheese sir


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm very nice, smooth and intoxicating hahaha


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Hmm very nice, smooth and intoxicating hahaha


Puff & passout


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

hu, wa? eh? Oh yeah, what am i doing?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> sorry sorry sorry I mean to say shes up to her hairy armpits in bud and leaf


hairy hu u calling hairy. ive shaved honey. might have a bit of stubble lol


----------



## genfranco (Oct 9, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> hairy hu u calling hairy. ive shaved honey. might have a bit of stubble lol



"ive shaved"... LOL



funny shit mr west... 


So dude.. i was going to buy 1 cheese strain.... which one bro?


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

Its a toss up tween Ghs cheese and homegrown fantaseeds cheese, both do a nice representation but nothing to beat the real deal.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Its a toss up tween Ghs cheese and homegrown fantaseeds cheese, both do a nice representation but nothing to beat the real deal.



alright then... i just wanted to buy 1 of them... LOL

Now i cant decide.. you cant decide.. lets let price decide then... 

LOL


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

go with greenhouse then ur more likely to get a good one.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Its actualy taking longer than i thought lol, lgp is knee deep in buds at min triming and racking lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice work Fred. I just cut 9 cheese clones so hopefully i'll be up to my blotchy white arse in cheese by crimbo lmfao


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

u gonna stick em straight in to flower?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah pretty much. I'm gonna give 'em maybe a week veg once they've rooted which usually takes about 10 days so hopefully in 17 days i'll be flowering my 1st real deal exodus cheese. I'm not sure if i've mentioned that i can't freakin wait lmfao


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 9, 2009)

HA couldn't have put it better Gin.

I went from gigglin and having a shit eating grin, to straight up LAID OUT.

2 hits of the cheese on my roor sent a wave of euphoria over my body. 

Amazing, can't wait to grow out my own hopefully.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 9, 2009)

makes me wanna grow some cheese......


----------



## Mammath (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice Westy mate.
Enjoy that nuggatory cheese feast.
Looks delish!


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2009)

smells fooking awesome


----------



## rasclot (Oct 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> smells fooking awesome


 i want sum pls


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2009)

aint there no one on cloud 9 thats gotta cut?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> aint there no one on cloud 9 thats gotta cut?


 no mate im still searchin i will get a cuttin soon i hope got my new lights today just uploadin now check em out


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2009)

kiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass


----------



## rasclot (Oct 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> kiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass


 mmmmmmmm i can almost smell it lol looks lush


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks mate, nice and ropey. My flat stinks to high heaven im well para bout it shut all the windows anddoors and got loads of air freasheners and insense and oils lol, oust, glade the lot still fucking soo skunky lol


----------



## danrasta (Oct 10, 2009)

Fucking nice westie, what is pyscho another pheno type of cheese or what? Every time i look at this thread you got something sweet on the go!


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah i think its a cheese cros a sensi superskunk pheno from the 80's also but im not sure


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 10, 2009)

I read that psychosis is an old Sensi NL#5xHaze pheno. I dunno how true that is though lol. There is probably only a few people who REALLY know


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2009)

well wen u got it in a joint u will deffo say its cheesey, I think that nl5 haze rumour is just that lol. Its sort of cheesey but sweet instead of fuely, stilll increadabley skunky from the old school.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 10, 2009)

Whats better? Harry Hill would know how to find out lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2009)

I think its a tiny bit stonger and longer lasting than the cheese, marginaly lol. Stalagmites and stalagtites lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

so you put those cheeses strait into flower??? how tall were they when you put them into flower??? I went reading back through your journal.... but, i mean...... way too much to sift through....


----------



## Mammath (Oct 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> well wen u got it in a joint u will deffo say its cheesey, I think that nl5 haze rumour is just that lol. Its sort of cheesey but sweet instead of fuely, stilll increadabley skunky from the old school.


Hmmm.... Sensi NL5 x Haze 

That's next for me I think 

Psycho looks delish Westy. Gorgeous


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah thgey were 6inch clones wen i put them in once they had veged till they was 3 feet tall lol
kiss-ass


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

heres a pic of one of them before i flowerd it lol on the left lol


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 11, 2009)

purrrdy girls weren't they westy


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

Just had my first qd psychosis spliff and my heads buzzing, very stoned for the time of day here hahaha


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 11, 2009)

sounds like a real treat .
lucky bastard im left with second rate smoke atm .


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> sounds like a real treat .
> lucky bastard im left with second rate smoke atm .



Must be better than nothing tho?


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

1973 point(s) total  Latest Reputation Received
thats the year i was born lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

[youtube]/v/yJynygnjMC0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></[/youtube]

Nice sunday song for ya lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 11, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hmmm.... Sensi NL5 x Haze
> 
> That's next for me I think
> 
> Psycho looks delish Westy. Gorgeous


I was gonna do Sensi's NL5 x Haze but i was a bit concerned about how big they'd get so i went for Jack Flash which i don't think i'll be dissapionted with yeild wise but the proof is in the smoking lol. I just want my tent to be empty so i can start the cheese. I don't think my psychosis' are gonna make it they've stopped growing and look awful but i'll carry on coz i don't wanna lose 'em, the cheese mother is going really well i've taken 12 decent sized clones off it and given 3 to a mate incase i fuck something up and i can get a cut back


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

Whats happend to ur psychosis Osc mate?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 11, 2009)

I dunno, its just stopped growing


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

do the leafs look ok? I found it to be abit faster growing in veg than the cheese. R u feeding it?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah i'm feeding it but its not drinking it so it stays wet for days, FFS


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

has it got enough groth to take a clone from it? might be as well trying to save it that way, lket it grow some new roots


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 11, 2009)

I was thinking that too but i don't think its got owt big enough. I'll plod on with it


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

did u only get one of them I cant member?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 11, 2009)

I got two of each and only one has really taken off. I might repot 'em coz when i repotted the bigger cheese that started growing pretty quick but i ain't that much room.


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

I know all about not having the room, I got som cuttings still in small pots from weeks ago that need pottin on lol. I find they really appricate it wen I pot em on if they been weeeks in one pot lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> Must be better than nothing tho?


ummm yeah kinda. get the odd bit o hydro here and there but mainly this is all there is. 

gotta get my ass into gear me thinkz lol.



mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/yJynygnjMC0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></[/youtube]
> 
> Nice sunday song for ya lol


kevins a siic cunt 

dont know why but it reminded me of this song. kinda katchy really 
[youtube]<object width="580" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pPo9ISQpzvM&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pPo9ISQpzvM&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="580" height="360"></embed></object>[/youtube]
*
PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCS*


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

71.6gramms off the cheese dry yay im so happy


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

im liking your new jars man... not too shabby... how many more plants you got to cut?

LOve harvest time!


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

I just got one more drying at the min bout the same as this one, ill put it in jars in a few days lol. I should take a pic of the tent ,,, runs off and shots the insde of the tent lol.






Inthe tent i have 2 home grown fanta seeds cheese at jus ovr 5 weeks 12 and 5 skunk specials at bout 2 weeks and 2 jack the rippers i put in on friday but u cant see them in the pic.tyme for medication lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

woooohaaaaaaa nice haul westy!!! nice jars too, i need to drink more coffee...

1 more to jar 1 more in a few days lol whats coming out next ?


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

wow mr west.. those are some strains!... 

cant wait for you to get those going bud!... Gonna have some be raised over at your girls too?..


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

the homegrownfantaseeds cheese is next out in bout 4 weeks lol. Check this for luck, i bought 10 reg seeds 5 jack the rippers and 5 skunk specials from nirvana and tga and i only got 1 bloody male out of the ten lol. The boys in veg at min.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> the homegrownfantaseeds cheese is next out in bout 4 weeks lol. Check this for luck, i bought 10 reg seeds 5 jack the rippers and 5 skunk specials from nirvana and tga and i only got 1 bloody male out of the ten lol. The boys in veg at min.



is it cause you wanted a boy so they wouldnt give you one..LOL


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

I wanted 50% boys really, that would give me room to mess about but as it is all the girls need flowering and it WILL be a green christmas lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> 71.6gramms off the cheese dry yay im so happy


I was shocked lol. I already dried and smoked 10 grams wen i wieghd it up and was expecting maybe 20grams but wen the first tub was full and weighed 42 grams i nearly shit as i still had the main cola to wiegh which was 19.6g


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

". Gonna have some be raised over at your girls too?.."

ahh no shes bringiung one back here cuz it stinks too much lmao. I feel like the old woman who lived in a shoe, he had too many girls he didnt know what to do


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> ". Gonna have some be raised over at your girls too?.."
> 
> ahh no shes bringiung one back here cuz it stinks too much lmao. I feel like the old woman who lived in a shoe, he had too many girls he didnt know what to do




hahahah what a problem to have eh... So your girl brings over more girls... pura vida!


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

lol ideed much better than scorched pots and dead plants lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> I was shocked lol. I already dried and smoked 10 grams wen i wieghd it up and was expecting maybe 20grams but wen the first tub was full and weighed 42 grams i nearly shit as i still had the main cola to wiegh which was 19.6g


just found two lil cola's 11.2 so that means a total weight of cheese is 82.8g


----------



## genfranco (Oct 13, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> just found two lil cola's 11.2 so that means a total weight of cheese is 82.8g



Bam! 82 grams... lets see ... it would last me ... maybe... 23 days or so... maybe less... probably less...LOL.. 

so now you need to do that x3 and then you got your 3 months worth... well about ya know.. 

3.5 in a day of a grower is no problem...LOL


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 13, 2009)

A tidy haul Fred, nice jars too lol. Your tent still looks chocka even after the evictions. That cheese looks handsome BTW


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

lol wen ive got plenty 3.5 a day is being modest lol but wen Im running out ill get by on 2g a day lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> A tidy haul Fred, nice jars too lol. Your tent still looks chocka even after the evictions. That cheese looks handsome BTW



Cheers osca mate im well pleased. yeah theres a vacume in my tent anything that comes out is replaced by two others lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 13, 2009)

Thats how bacteria breeds lol 1 turns into 2 and 2 into 4 and so on lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

lol and that way we'll take over the world


----------



## Mammath (Oct 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> 71.6gramms off the cheese dry yay im so happy


Very nice Westy.
Quantity is important but quality is what gets you ripped 
80g of this nasty gear is a job well done.
Now don't smoke it all at once lol.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 13, 2009)

lovely mate smoke 1 for me lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

rasclot said:


> lovely mate smoke 1 for me lol


ill make one now for ya


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Very nice Westy.
> Quantity is important but quality is what gets you ripped
> 80g of this nasty gear is a job well done.
> Now don't smoke it all at once lol.


exactly 
even id make it last me a fourtnight perhaps. , no promises though. j.j

but true im like Thomas the Tank Engine pause-packpause-pack
---->

NICE LOOKING MEDICINE YA GOT THERE WESTY


----------



## cappeeler09 (Oct 13, 2009)

this is my 1st grow ever its 10 blue cheese in a 1.2 metre square tent with a 600w

these pictures are about 5 minutes before they wer put on flush,they have been on 12/12 for 54 days im gonna flush them for 7 days so that will bring it to 61 days

ive had to harvest early as ive got a few problems,but does it look like it could do with going on flush now


----------



## PlantWhisperer (Oct 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> 71.6gramms off the cheese dry yay im so happy


sorry i couldn't find where in the thread that i'm guessing you already said this - but, which plant is the one that you just harvested and got 71 grams? i mean i know it was cheese but the original clone? or the green house or what?





 amazing plants by the way. looks great. +rep


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

hell yeah buddy... great job!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 14, 2009)

cappeeler09 said:


> this is my 1st grow ever its 10 blue cheese in a 1.2 metre square tent with a 600w
> 
> these pictures are about 5 minutes before they wer put on flush,they have been on 12/12 for 54 days im gonna flush them for 7 days so that will bring it to 61 days
> 
> ive had to harvest early as ive got a few problems,but does it look like it could do with going on flush no


Sorry Westy but...

Yo cap!
Just post a link to your journal if your intent on spamming someone elses 'grow journal' with ya pics bro!
Buds look good but start your own fucking thread for the love of Pete! 
Your grow deserves it's own thread man, so fucking start one!
Did I say start your own thread!
Post a link to it if you must, that's all.... and give us somewhere to go to converse with YOU about YOUR grow.
Your spamming and I fucking hate spam!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

kinda bothered me too..... and its not even my journal.....


----------



## Mammath (Oct 14, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> kinda bothered me too..... and its not even my journal.....


haha I know Westy is a nice guy, and it maybe not my place to vent, but...

The dudes buds are great so I'm not being a cockspank in saying 'start your own thread'.
It's a compliment to the grower.
They deserve there own thread.

There's just a time, a place, and way to post pics of ya buds.

 What do I really care


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> 71.6gramms off the cheese dry yay im so happy


 
I see the goddess Felicitas has paid you a visit *very nice




*


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 14, 2009)

PlantWhisperer said:


> sorry i couldn't find where in the thread that i'm guessing you already said this - but, which plant is the one that you just harvested and got 71 grams? i mean i know it was cheese but the original clone? or the green house or what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was the origonal exodus cheese


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2009)

PlantWhisperer said:


> sorry i couldn't find where in the thread that i'm guessing you already said this - but, which plant is the one that you just harvested and got 71 grams? i mean i know it was cheese but the original clone? or the green house or what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



original exodus clone. the other plant wich im weighing in later today is an exodus psychosis clone only strain


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2009)

Mammath said:


> haha I know Westy is a nice guy, and it maybe not my place to vent, but...
> 
> The dudes buds are great so I'm not being a cockspank in saying 'start your own thread'.
> It's a compliment to the grower.
> ...



cheers for steming that flow mammath mate lol, it all goes on we im in bed asleep


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 14, 2009)

That cheese hung in the box is awesome, no yellow leaves or anything, well grown great genetics, does it get any better than that? I don't think so


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> That cheese hung in the box is awesome, no yellow leaves or anything, well grown great genetics, does it get any better than that? I don't think so



pics a lot over exposed i was too close with the flash, the leaves did start to go yellow towards the end but it didnt get as far as the buds really.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 14, 2009)

very nice westy.....I wish I had me some jars of cheese! ENJOY!


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> very nice westy.....I wish I had me some jars of cheese! ENJOY!



Cheers SnowWhite i gotta make it last me 4 weeks tho o cant really enjoy it too much lmao


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheers SnowWhite i gotta make it last me 4 weeks tho o cant really enjoy it too much lmao


LOL....a man after my own heart! Good luck with that....the cheese is just soooo moreish! It's the taste....I just can't get enough of it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 14, 2009)

That lot would last me about 2 months lol


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 14, 2009)

*sorry westie i couldnt help maself ehy * i took up as little space as i could though lol






thought id follow trend but at least the last ones worth it ehy 2 more nice girrls for the thread.


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2009)

Lunatick u r jester but i loves ya lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>> psychosis to help u sleep lol


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks bro i slept well last night believe it or not lol. at first i had a storyline thread stealing pics but then i realised it was a bit too long lol. 

your medicine looks good ill be useful now and ill pic bump it for ya.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 15, 2009)

The winning pic is


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> The winning pic is


I agree lol, but then we all like a bit of


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is our new edition lol, 3 months old.


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2009)

Just weighed the psychosis in and it was a very pleasing 74grams


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

now that's a pleasing site westy! should last you till the weekend or so eh!


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> Just weighed the psychosis in and it was a very pleasing 74grams


Cant moan at 2½oz mate.


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2009)

Normaly im a modest man but i feel like yelling "in your face!!!" Im as happy as a pig in shit whith pizza. I had a good round at golf today too for a beginer, I had two 59's which i think is good lol better than before lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 15, 2009)

check this guy out. couldnt help it. just remembering the first time i got a good look at some titties. priceless lmfao.

the face is classic.

hehe ill stop taking the thread off topic now bro i couldnt help but be a smart ass lol. besides as you said i do most of my work when your asleep lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 15, 2009)

fuck you guys write quick when you wanna lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2009)

who wouldnt look tho eh??


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 15, 2009)

damn strait. 

congrats on the harvest by the way. your getting a bit better at this arent ya lol. wasnt there only 3 jrs last time or did you have more cuttings?


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2009)

i got 82g off one plant and the 74g off one plant, was only two cuttings that time. I have a perpetual grow rolling in my tent and have about 9 plants in my tent at any one time lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> damn strait.
> 
> congrats on the harvest by the way. your getting a bit better at this arent ya lol. wasnt there only 3 jrs last time or did you have more cuttings?



of the two lots of pics ive put up recenty, the cheese is in the bigger jars 500g coffee jar as the psycho is in the 25g cofffe jars


----------



## genfranco (Oct 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> of the two lots of pics ive put up recenty, the cheese is in the bigger jars 500g coffee jar as the psycho is in the 25g cofffe jars


happy days my man.. !!! good job!


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2009)

Lmao my cheese has just had my mate over lol he had a massive whitey and is now fast asleeep on my chair breathing like a great dane having a night mare hehehehe i love it wen this happens lmao


----------



## Mammath (Oct 15, 2009)

lmao... your a cruel bugger Westy.


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2009)

not so fun wen he dont go home tho cuz hes sparked out lol


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> i got 82g off one plant and the 74g off one plant, was only two cuttings that time. I have a perpetual grow rolling in my tent and have about 9 plants in my tent at any one time lol


thats the way to do it.. westies got game lol



mr west said:


> of the two lots of pics ive put up recenty, the cheese is in the bigger jars 500g coffee jar as the psycho is in the 25g cofffe jars


cool. so ifg people see this bloke walking around uk with a big cheesy grin its you huh? lol




mr west said:


> Lmao my cheese has just had my mate over lol he had a massive whitey and is now fast asleeep on my chair breathing like a great dane having a night mare hehehehe i love it wen this happens lmao





mr west said:


> Lmao my cheese has just had my mate over lol he had a massive whitey and is now fast asleeep on my chair breathing like a great dane having a night mare hehehehe i love it wen this happens lmao





mr west said:


> not so fun wen he dont go home tho cuz hes sparked out lol


 hehe its worse when yo and the missus start feeling raunchie believe me lol.

could be worse though he could be on the whites trying to talk to you on the edge of the bed whilst your trying to get some lol. 

NOW THATS A PAIN IN THE ASS and NADS 



Mammath said:


> lmao... your a cruel bugger Westy.


Nope id say hes a good friend. a cruel bugger would be me cruising in pretending im a lightweight and smoking all his stash lmfao


----------



## DWR (Oct 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> Normaly im a modest man but i feel like yelling "in your face!!!" Im as happy as a pig in shit whith pizza. I had a good round at golf today too for a beginer, I had two 59's which i think is good lol better than before lol.



on 9 holes ? or 6 holes  

i know u didnt shoot 59 on a par 72...

rofl... am i missing soming , Jo btw. i am training to be a golf pro.

Hit me up for a round of golf in england, gona be in sleeford next week... going down to essex afterwards to meet up some m8s and party 

 i know your old.... But i can make you feel young  

hahahahahaa nah m8 dunno what the fuck im talking bout, stoned out of my brains.. didnt smoke anything the last 3 days... was moving.... 

im single now.

anyways.. love your harvest... 74 g's is a nice yield


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 16, 2009)

DWR said:


> on 9 holes ? or 6 holes
> 
> 
> i know your old.... But i can make you feel young
> ...


why DWR i bet mr west never knew you had these kinda feelings for him im sure hes going to be quite shocked.... honored of course but shocked LMFAO. Dont be surprised passes on that offer though lol.

im not sure how lil ganja princess is gonna feel about this either lmfao

sorry i couldnt help maself 

...bad jester


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

hahhah westies a heavyweight ! sparkin out contenders! i imagine him jumping about his flat to the rocky music dun dun duh duh du du dan dan du da daaaaaaaa 

eyes all blacked n swollen shouting ganjaaaaa princeeeeeess

hahah man i had a bit too much in the pipe this morrning :lol great yield westy i should coco!


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahhah westies a heavyweight ! sparkin out contenders! i imagine him jumping about his flat to the rocky music dun dun duh duh du du dan dan du da daaaaaaaa
> 
> eyes all blacked n swollen shouting ganjaaaaa princeeeeeess
> 
> hahah man i had a bit too much in the pipe this morrning :lol great yield westy i should coco!



Coco is the way for lazy ass bastads who want results lol.

It was so funny watching this 6foot 7 lerch ass muthafuker turn white and slightly green and then him running off to the loo for 20 mins lol wished id taken a pic lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2009)

"i know your old.... But i can make you feel young  "

Im 36 thank u very much lol and lgp keeps me young, she'll be 21 in feb hahaha. 

The golf course is a par 69, ive only had about 5 rounds in my life lol, least im hitting the ball more often than miss it now lol just gotta stop topping it lol. Id be up for some lessons as long as u dunt make me feel anything but the shaft of the club lmao


----------



## Mammath (Oct 16, 2009)

Pics woulda been good Westy 

Yo D' ... just cause your single doesn't give you the right to be a fucking stoned wanker 
Get a grip pro'
haha I know ya stoned! So am I

Edit: Keep ya head down Westy, you'll get underneath them that way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

lol i'm only good in two holes....or the 19th but not the second after the first .............


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2009)

Keep ya head down' thats al anyone says to me lol. Im still in the very early stages learning all the time


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you take a run up? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

hockey styleee


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 16, 2009)

is cheesed


----------



## rasclot (Oct 16, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> is cheesed


 hey westy great harvest mate njoy smokin her
just managed to get sum cheese x sour deisel smokin the first 1 now its lush 1.5g for £20 tho i dont care its all about the quality not the quantity n its from dam happy smokinras


----------



## DWR (Oct 16, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> why DWR i bet mr west never knew you had these kinda feelings for him im sure hes going to be quite shocked.... honored of course but shocked LMFAO. Dont be surprised passes on that offer though lol.
> 
> im not sure how lil ganja princess is gonna feel about this either lmfao
> 
> ...


^^ 

i only want his cheese(weed) ..

pshhhh


----------



## DWR (Oct 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> "i know your old.... But i can make you feel young  "
> 
> Im 36 thank u very much lol and lgp keeps me young, she'll be 21 in feb hahaha.
> 
> The golf course is a par 69, ive only had about 5 rounds in my life lol, least im hitting the ball more often than miss it now lol just gotta stop topping it lol. Id be up for some lessons as long as u dunt make me feel anything but the shaft of the club lmao


36... nope that aint old.... thats old goat style..



-

congrats on the younger girl... i understand you, you see... lol... i cant blv im gona say this dont take offence.. but it seems that younger girls shut the fuck up with the older guys... enough said.. i bet you have a gud relationship mine sucked all till now... prob cuz i had same age... might go for a younger one this time... she will have respect enough..

ya hear me.. lol.

lol.. man..... just talking ya know. 

-

Sure can teach you....  you'll have a great swing in no time.. and topping the ball.. is you pulling your arm up before you hit the ball.. its called chicken wing... 

anyways... i think you have that.. when you hit the ball your left arm should be straight ( logic is for right hand players ) .... a little lesson now..

You might feel awkward at the beginning feeling like that you have no chance of hitting the ball with a straightnd left arm. But after 200 shots you should be not thinking about it anymore realy... 

also the grip is very important your thumb & indexfinger should form upside down V ( right hand over the left )... Also this grip might feel awkward.. cuz it feels like your swolloing the shaft in your hand.. its not the case, this lets your right hand turn allot faster and preciser and the down swing.

--

LOL !

What the fuck am i on about.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2009)

lol yeah i need to hold the club tighter too i got a bruise on the inside of my third finger of my left had from the shock of hitting the ball through the index finger of my left hand. lol


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 16, 2009)

DWR said:


> ^^
> 
> i only want his cheese(weed) ..
> 
> pshhhh


yeah yeah. thats what they all say lmfao.

j.jk'n man bad jester... bad. bad. jester 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> *lol i'm only good in two holes*....or the 19th *but not the second after the first* .............


lmfao 

now your talkin dirty bro lol.. gee wizz westy this thread is almost getting cheesy enough for another pic bump i think lol.
*
to welshy*
cool new friend bro


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 17, 2009)

mmmmmm ....... medincine ...... sleep medicine .... happy medicine .... hmmmmmm ... (yea I'm wasted ...lol!)


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2009)

Medication, medication, medi-vacation frees the nation


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 17, 2009)

at minimal it will free your mind for a period of time. hat being when your stash runs out and the harsh reality of not being bent kicks in. 

oh the horror


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

our stash never runs dry no more jester!!!!! im severely broken today. still high. body has a warm glow arms feel tingly head drifting in and out. just want to feel straight again now. cup of rosey will soothe the jangles methinks


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2009)

I aint gonna run anywere, not on thease legs lol. I need another tent to sort my veg rooom out lol, might re-open my funky drobe and flower in there as well lol. Any one want to buy a marks and specers double breasted prince of wales check brown suit? Ah fuck it my clothes can go in the shed ffs lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

choice threads westy! i think my ever extending gut means il have to pass


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 18, 2009)

what nutes are you boys running in your coco.....gonna switch soon....hopefully


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh and what lights you running


----------



## rasclot (Oct 18, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> what nutes are you boys running in your coco.....gonna switch soon....hopefully


 im usin canna a+b n canna boost im sure ul love the switch over


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 18, 2009)

good shit, 
gonna use hesi coco and pk myself


----------



## rasclot (Oct 18, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> good shit,
> gonna use hesi coco and pk myself


 i got pk aswel not sure wen to start usin it im 6 weeks n 3 days in 12/12 im gonna flower them for 12-14 weeks wot do ya reckon??


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 18, 2009)

rasclot said:


> i got pk aswel not sure wen to start usin it im 6 weeks n 3 days in 12/12 im gonna flower them for 12-14 weeks wot do ya reckon??


I dont understand why you would pre date end of flowering when the teches are amber its ready, as for the p/k I would hit them now if your at 6 weeks.

Hi mr west sounds like you need a bigger flat.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 18, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I dont understand why you would pre date end of flowering when the teches are amber its ready, as for the p/k I would hit them now if your at 6 weeks.
> 
> Hi mr west sounds like you need a bigger flat.


sage take 12weeks to flower n its always best to give them an extra week than it says on the packet thats wot i reckon n e way


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 18, 2009)

hesi says start at the 4th week at 2.5ml per 10L building up to 15ml per 10L over 4 weeks and continue threw until flushing.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 18, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hesi says start at the 4th week at 2.5ml per 10L building up to 15ml per 10L over 4 weeks and continue threw until flushing.


I start at ½ strength hesi tnt, then full strength, at flowering I add ½ strength bloom on top, then full, + pk full strength at 6 weeks into flower I used to start at 3 weeks ½ strength.
I give 5ml per ltr hesi bloom, 5ml per ltr hesi tnt, & 2.5ml per ltr canna pk 13/14 in 1 ltr of water 1460ppm.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 18, 2009)

The PK should be used 3-4 weeks before harvest for 1 week.
So depending on expected flowering period that's will determine when to use it.
eg. A 12 week strain I would run it through week 8 or 9.

Just my 2c.


----------



## DWR (Oct 19, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I start at ½ strength hesi tnt, then full strength, at flowering I add ½ strength bloom on top, then full, + pk full strength at 6 weeks into flower I used to start at 3 weeks ½ strength.
> I give 5ml per ltr hesi bloom, 5ml per ltr hesi tnt, & 2.5ml per ltr canna pk 13/14 in 1 ltr of water 1460ppm.


why are you giving them tnt in flowering ??????


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2009)

why are we discussing this here? and were is my gaurd dogs? lmao


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 19, 2009)

equipped with guns and all kinds of crazy chit.

is that good enough?


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2009)

lol, yeah thatll do lol. I aint got much goin on in my tent at min. The eldest sk special is full of trichs and looking like a ww lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 19, 2009)

hey westy how you been mate long time no speak, been checkin everyones journals and shit and noticed alot of cheese poppin up .lol
i got about 40 seeds off a blue cheese that hermed pretty bad about 6 month ago i kept 2 and threw the rest....anyway i planted two grew em and took a cutting off each, one was hermie and the other a female. i still got the mother of the female plus a 12" clone at 7 week flowering....the pheno is better than any i got from the original seeds....its smells fuckin insane and at 7 weeks all trics are cloudy with some amber.....i,m buzzin with it


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey westy how you been mate long time no speak, been checkin everyones journals and shit and noticed alot of cheese poppin up .lol
> i got about 40 seeds off a blue cheese that hermed pretty bad about 6 month ago i kept 2 and threw the rest....anyway i planted two grew em and took a cutting off each, one was hermie and the other a female. i still got the mother of the female plus a 12" clone at 7 week flowering....the pheno is better than any i got from the original seeds....its smells fuckin insane and at 7 weeks all trics are cloudy with some amber.....i,m buzzin with it



Hi mate lol, yeah the cheese fairy has been busy round here aint she? Yeah I loved the blue cheese and it sounds like u got a nice keeper. My veg room is full at min as is my flower tent, cheese, psycho and im also got jack the ripperx4 and 5 skunk specials. I still donno wot im gonna do with the ones in veg that are big.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 20, 2009)

yas cant do indoor outdoor over there? the weathers not that bad is it  

makes me glad i can plant all year round no hassles lol. dont get me wrong i love my indoors, but to be honest i like good bush and over here with our lighting sitcho and weather we can actually grow hydroponically outdoors easily enough or grow indoor outdoor most of the year round lol. 

truth be told if everyone took care of there babies outdoors over here theres literally no differance beetween indoor grown cannabis if anything the outdoor stuff can be better when cared for propperly. 

indoor/outdoor kicks ass though its easy to get the best looking cannabis and buds any time you want. just food for thought westy. its not hard when you only gotta keep em safe for a flowering cycle.


----------



## DWR (Oct 20, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> yas cant do indoor outdoor over there? the weathers not that bad is it
> 
> makes me glad i can plant all year round no hassles lol. dont get me wrong i love my indoors, but to be honest i like good bush and over here with our lighting sitcho and weather we can actually grow hydroponically outdoors easily enough or grow indoor outdoor most of the year round lol.
> 
> ...



outdoor weed gets me high as f !!!! 

 if grown in a good area....


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2009)

Well coming from England my out door choices are very limited, best i could do is get some out in mayt and hope theres no freaky weather till september lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> Well coming from England my out door choices are very limited, best i could do is get some out in mayt and hope theres no freaky weather till september lol.


yeah all ya gotta do is start it inside till its a size that you wanna flower it at considering the double to trebble in size (youll know your strains capabilities by now so that should be easy). When you think its time put the baby outside to flower. 

depending on time of the year a 24 hour schedule light would be advantageous ie: in the longest parts of summer over here (if put out at the wrong time the plants will start revegiing and require a shade box.. 24 hour scedule avoids this) though i think by the sounds of it you may be able to just use your regular 16 i used to most of the time. 

then all you really have to worry about is the flowering phase which is much faster . 

though ive had debates with people saying its totally unaplicable to there climate. sure if there vwas heavy snow or some shit but yeah the weathers not that terrible over there is it?



DWR said:


> outdoor weed gets me high as f !!!!
> 
> if grown in a good area....


exactly. were only trying to mimic the suns 10000 lumens per square foot inside. and well never get the vast array of spectrum's though we can fiddle around with blue and red spectrum and throw some uv's in there. but on the bright side indoors doesnt have mother nature and pests to contend with so both have there advantages


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2009)

"exactly. were only trying to mimic the suns 10000 lumens per square foot" surley this varies if theres cloud cover and time of day?


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 20, 2009)

in my oppinion yes it does vary but ive already had the arguement with a few ppl that think it doesnt. Bricktop generally seems like a smart man and hes of the oppinion it doesnt so i could be wrong

the differance isnt really that bad the plants still get plenty of light. they just dont get as big as fast for numerous reasons. over here we grow nice plants in winter they arent as big as a plant from a better season but they are nice shorter plants with big nugs so yeah. i havent actually though about if it varies as the day goes on but i dont assume it would be too much different for most of the day. just as dark approaches cos it normally aproaches slower than the sun seems to rise in a season thats more favourable for growing. 

all i know is the sun puts out a lot of usable spectrums that the plant can use where as the lights vary ie red to blue. so this probably makes up for that in tern or something like that. but i think its more just the entensity that changes

i dont know but i could find out for you if ya want?


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2009)

I found this and am still none the wiser lol
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23205


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Understanding orchids: an uncomplicated guide to growing the ... - 
*

by William Cullina - 2004 - Gardening - 260 pages
The _sun's_ position and _intensity_, as well as _day_ length, are fairly constant through the year near the equator, with _changes_ mainly from the incidence of *...*
books.google.com.au/books?isbn=0618263268*...

i guess you could say i was right and i guess you could say i was wrong
*


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2009)

dipends where u live init lol. Global dimming is a big factor too i'd think.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah were right were i live though id reckon theres plenty of sun most of the year round clouds are sometimes welcomed with open arms.


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> I need another tent to sort my veg rooom out lol, might re-open my funky drobe and flower in there as well lol. Any one want to buy a marks and specers double breasted prince of wales check brown suit? Ah fuck it my clothes can go in the shed ffs lmao.


I just rebuilt a drobe that had been dismantled for the last 10 years. 
After about 6 weeks of vegging in it, I had to find a bigger space, now Im using under the stairs but I have no shelves left to put my clothes back on, 
At least the bar is still there so I can hang some.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 21, 2009)

meh who needs clothes.


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2009)

ppl with unsightly bodies jester mate, we can all be golden beach bum gym rats like u mate


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah i guess without superior people like me.

dont go to the gym but im just abnormally naturally talented and good looking lol.


----------



## cappeeler09 (Oct 22, 2009)

suck my dick


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2009)

cappeeler09 said:


> suck my dick


No NEED !!!!
what ya hating for?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 22, 2009)

cappeeler09 said:


> suck my dick


no thanks


----------



## rasclot (Oct 22, 2009)

cappeeler09 said:


> suck my dick


 no thanx go n have a wank


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2009)

isnt there something good w can talk about, i still got loads of cheese and psycho left yummy lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 22, 2009)

Im fkin well stoned









Been bent over a car all day moms head gasket on her car was wazzed.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 22, 2009)

im well stoned to smokin super lemon haze i cant smoke a full spliff in 1 go yet have to put it down half way thru been smokin it for bout a month n my tolerence hasnt got n e better it must be good shit cannabis cup winner 08


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

riu full of haters lately eh. no need... 

im toking some 3 month old chiesel. nowt special to be honest


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm smoking immature jack flash and its promising.
What was that "suck my dick" thing about? I wasn't paying attention lol


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> isnt there something good w can talk about, i still got loads of cheese and psycho left yummy lol


How much bud do you think came from here? Dry weight.
Bear in mind the central stalk lost the main cola, (about 7 inches, not included in the weight).
The strain is Cinderella.
I bet its less than you think?


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 22, 2009)

ps, Plus rep to anyone within 3 grams either way.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2009)

I reckon 14g


----------



## Baggins (Oct 22, 2009)

i go with 23g


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 22, 2009)

plus rep for you Baggins


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 22, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I reckon 14g


You should get a minus for that


----------



## Baggins (Oct 22, 2009)

sweet!!! nice smoke though??


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2009)

You did say it was less than you think lol
what was it?


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 22, 2009)

Baggins said:


> sweet!!! nice smoke though??


Yes I give it about 7 from 10.
The buzz is pretty spot on, I have had nicer tasting bud though. Its not harsh or anything, just devoid of any flavour that stands out.


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 22, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> You did say it was less than you think lol
> what was it?


24 Baggins was spot on!


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2009)

19 grams>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2009)

Barking Mad said:


> 24 Baggins was spot on!


#
doh lolkiss-asskiss-ass 24 is pretty good it looks les lol


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 22, 2009)

cappeeler09 said:


> suck my dick


can your dick reach your ass....



...............................................if so go fuck yourself then.



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> no thanks


agreed youd prolly need a 100 times scope to find he fucker. people like this always like to talk themselves up ya know



rasclot said:


> no thanx go n have a wank


like i said hell have to find it first perhaps some pepper and tweezers he could catch it when it sneezes



welsh wizz said:


> Im fkin well stoned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds boring ive been fixing up my car for a while now . im completely over it i aint done shit in two days



rasclot said:


> im well stoned to smokin super lemon haze i cant smoke a full spliff in 1 go yet have to put it down half way thru been smokin it for bout a month n my tolerence hasnt got n e better it must be good shit cannabis cup winner 08


youll get there grasshoper but in the meantime enjoy your current tolerance youll miss it in the future lol. 



Barking Mad said:


> How much bud do you think came from here? Dry weight.
> Bear in mind the central stalk lost the main cola, (about 7 inches, not included in the weight).
> The strain is Cinderella.
> I bet its less than you think?





mr west said:


> #
> doh lolkiss-asskiss-ass 24 is pretty good it looks les lol


i was gonna say half an ounce or two thirds to be nice lol. though i didnt look at the height and shit when compared to the background. 
AKA 14 - 23 plus i cant seee how dense the nugs are

was that dry weight? if not i still reckon a half lol or just a tiny bit over ie 2 thirds 18 grams ish but 24 seems easily done when compared in size to the firplace behind it



mr west said:


> isnt there something good w can talk about, i still got loads of cheese and psycho left yummy lol


PICS  maybe a comparison beetween uk and psycosis would be cool. u got a decent camera. 

BTW do you change the details a\in accordance with the photos theres programs to do that. just thought id mention it. though your not a paranoid fucker like me lol. fuck it im slowly getting over ma thread phobia lol.

hehe 
mission completed
​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

the cheese n psycho pretty much structure wise leaf shape bud formation are exactly the same red stems double saw blades the only way to tell them apart is the psycho smells fruitier in flower.

i noticed after a few foliar feeds with purple maxx the psychosis did turn very slightly purple. bout the only difference i know


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

barking im surprised cinderella is a knockout strain smells like pineapple sherbet n is a real racy high


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2009)

the biggest bud is cheese and the rest r psycho


----------



## smokinmayne (Oct 23, 2009)

lookin tasty mane


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2009)

cheers myne, jus wish u could smell it wen ive ground it up hubba hubba


----------



## jack0161 (Oct 23, 2009)

Good job mr west. I am also a cheese lover.

See my big bud cheese 

What you think ill yield from this one plant ?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/253823-big-buddha-cheese-small-area.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

real nice jack! im gonna shoot at 6 to 6.5


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 23, 2009)

That is one helluva plant jack nice one. i reckon about 8oz


----------



## jack0161 (Oct 23, 2009)

Noooooooooooo i am soo happy . wow really off the one plant 

thanks for the comments. I recommend using a screen of green to all


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2009)

looks spankin, maybe 6.5 id say but who can tell wen its on the plant?? not me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

big bud cheese?!? a new cross?


----------



## jack0161 (Oct 23, 2009)

100% big bud cheese from the Dam

All looking good. I smoked it in the dam and was hooked. I know some ppl dot really rate big bud cheese although i loved it. 

Sorry to hog your thread mr. west.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

looks like you got a bit of burn there jack?! aggressive feeding???


----------



## jack0161 (Oct 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like you got a bit of burn there jack?! aggressive feeding???


Yeah a little burn . Stopped feeding a week ago although i don't really care now as the buds look awesome.

Will continue to flush


----------



## jack0161 (Oct 23, 2009)

jack0161 said:


> Yeah a little burn . Stopped feeding a week ago although i don't really care now as the buds look awesome.
> 
> I will take note for my next grow (advice always welcome) kiss-ass
> 
> Will continue to flush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

wasnt picking fault man everyone gets a bit of burn from time to time. your buds are truly top notch. i wasnt aware they'd crossed cheese with big bud. have you had the exodus cheese?


----------



## jack0161 (Oct 23, 2009)

not had the exodus cheese although ill try when i go to the dam next week.

what coffee-house have it??

++rep Don Gin and Ton

Might try the blue cheese next as i love blueberry (why not mix the two together )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

not sure which coffee house will have it but make sure you ask for the exodus uk cheese n you'll find it i'm sure! 

have a good time in the dam man! 

blue cheese is a lovely toke btw!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 23, 2009)

jack0161 said:


> not had the exodus cheese although ill try when i go to the dam next week.
> 
> what coffee-house have it??
> 
> ...


if you can try a few different blue cheese,s then you should, some are more cheesey than others, my blue cheese strays more to the blue side.

oh and you gotta have 6 ounce minimum on your beast rep+ for the grow


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2009)

Don its big buddah cheese not big bud cheese, tho i recon that might work lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 23, 2009)

you up and running again yet? 

I wanna see YOUr cheese


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> you up and running again yet?
> 
> I wanna see YOUr cheese



who me/? Im still running im just slack and aint took any pics yet i wanna wait till all the plants are budding lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 23, 2009)

hehe.... quietly and patiently I wait in the meantime....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> im just slack


wow westy would,nt say that too people, might get the wrong idea lol


----------



## jack0161 (Oct 23, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> if you can try a few different blue cheese,s then you should, some are more cheesey than others, my blue cheese strays more to the blue side.
> 
> oh and you gotta have 6 ounce minimum on your beast rep+ for the grow


Cheers for the rep. 6 ounces sounds great.


----------



## jack0161 (Oct 23, 2009)

jack0161 said:


> Cheers for the rep. 6 ounces sounds great.


mr west send some pics +rep for you my friend and ill shut up now and watch


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

drop dead gorgeous westy man i especially like the red background


----------



## Mammath (Oct 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> drop dead gorgeous westy man i especially like the red background


haha I agree, beautiful mate.
The red background gives a kinda kinky feel to it. Yeah baby!


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2009)

its actualy a pink sweater worn by lgp lol


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 23, 2009)

oooh donkey ears i like


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice Fred nice. how long did you flower that one?
How much does cheese stretch X2 X3??


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2009)

It can stretch up to 2.5/3 times, all dipends how much u veg em if they at 3 foot itll prolly stretch a foot an a half


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2009)

heres my tent and the tops of my two home grown fantaseeds cheese at 7 weeks twelve


----------



## jack0161 (Oct 24, 2009)

Mr west i thought mine looked good although your is awesome. 

Cheers for the rep.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 24, 2009)

fantaseed seems best to me appart from the psyco and uk

vert purrdy


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2009)

the two fgfs cheese phenos that I have growing here arent the cheesey pheno, they are a sweet smelling weed bit like tropicana. I didnt take any clones from them so i wont be having them again


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 25, 2009)

hmmm what a let down then 

but hey this is a cheese thread get rid of em lol. or complain well vouch for ya (lol if it were only that easy)

edit.
but them buds be nothing to complain about IMHO


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 25, 2009)

They're looking nice Fred how long do you think they've got left?


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 25, 2009)

also all jokes aside i thought you said that fantaseeds were the closest to uk cheese uve come across yet. whhat changed now im all discombobulated lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> They're looking nice Fred how long do you think they've got left?


Id say couple or three weeks the hairs are starting to turn now and ive given them two shots of pk 13/14, ill start toneing odwn the feeds after this week




Jester88 said:


> also all jokes aside i thought you said that fantaseeds were the closest to uk cheese uve come across yet. whhat changed now im all discombobulated lol



I had originaly 4 seeds from hgfs i kept 3 of em and gave my mate one . Out of the 3 i had 1 was really cheesey and the other two were nice but not so cheesey, I took clones from the two uncheesey phenos and missed the cheesey one lol. doh doh doh lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 25, 2009)

aaah now im up to pace lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2009)

Im glad some one is mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> heres my tent and the tops of my two home grown fantaseeds cheese at 7 weeks twelve


awesome mr west ! the fantaseeds bud structure is well different from the real deal. just as frosty tho


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2009)

Cheers Don mate, no ropey towers here yet lol.


----------



## Bifta (Oct 25, 2009)

they look nice m8 
im day 23 under 6000 watts 
wouldnt grow any other lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 26, 2009)

Bifta said:


> they look nice m8
> im day 23 under *6000 watts*
> wouldnt grow any other lol


I wouldnt want your power bill


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I wouldnt want your power bill



no or the heat issues and paranoia, ill spread my 900w over a few rooms lol. I tried to check out Biftas grows looking for 6000w bud porn and all i saw was Photo bucket removed logos?


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 26, 2009)

hmmmmmm suspicious


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 26, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks better in the pic than in real life lol, ill be glad wen thease are finished and i can get some more room in my veg lol


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 26, 2009)

wat ya chuckin in there next? same (being more of the uk and psycosis) or something different?


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2009)

psycho and ripper lol
gonna slip my stud in there wen they go lol ripper male next to the uk exodus psychosis to create ...............?Mira Hindley? i dunno lol


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 26, 2009)

aaah fancyful names i see what about the ex missus then lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2009)

I dont have an ex missus i was a virgin b4 i met lpg


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 26, 2009)

hmmm blue balls aint had them since i was 12 j.j

well ill inform you then. ex missus's can be brutally psycho (psychosis). 

you got the exodus there so you can call it ex missus. especially once the ripper puts some attributes. that can be for how they rip your hole.


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2009)

Bedlem


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2009)

good strain name west


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

bedlem! choice westy!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2009)

how about http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zs4sMgI94uwhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zs4sMgI94uw


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 26, 2009)

someone needs to show me how too post a video instead of a link


----------



## Bifta (Oct 26, 2009)

a pic of my 6000 watt grow


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 26, 2009)

Is that 6 1000w 10 600w or 15 400w lamps Bifta?
Boss I bet you got some good venterlation!!
Puts my single 400 to shame but its only for me lolololol


----------



## Bifta (Oct 26, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Is that 6 1000w 10 600w or 15 400w lamps Bifta?
> Boss I bet you got some good venterlation!!
> Puts my single 400 to shame but its only for me lolololol


12" carbon filter extractor + 10" inlet fan 
and 4 X 10" fans for circulation
10 X 600 watts
plagron bat mix
plagron all mix
plagron alga grow/alga bloom
plagron green sensation
not cheep lol


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 26, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> someone needs to show me how too post a video instead of a link


if its youtube ya just get the embedded url from the video and to post ut on riu youl need to paste that embedded url in beetween this {youtube} {/youtube} 

note 
change *{* to *[

*it will look smothing like [youtube]...embedded url...[/youtube} *=* ] 

it wont display if i write the whole sequence sorry.


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 27, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> if its youtube ya just get the embedded url from the video and to post ut on riu youl need to paste that embedded url in beetween this {youtube} {/youtube}
> 
> note
> change *{* to *[*
> ...


Mine always fk up 

[youtube]-7NoOhmVMac&hl=en&fs=1&"><[/youtube]


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-7NoOhmVMac&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-7NoOhmVMac&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Which bit do you copy?
I uesed the bit in blue.
See I just get a blank screen.
Iv got it I copying the wrong link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7NoOhmVMac

[youtube]-7NoOhmVMac[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

your almost there all you need is the blue bit less >< after the " 

that should then work maybe without the initial - too
[youtube]-7NoOhmVMac&hl=en&fs=1&"[/y.o.u.t.u.b.e]

...................................without the dots^^^^


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 27, 2009)

I got it to work with [youtube]-7NoOhmVMac[/you.tube.]_no dots lol_

Hi mr west sorry for the take over kiss-assyou can blame willy


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2009)

Im always blaming willy, poor thing gets such a beating bless him lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2009)

[youtube]/v/vu97ctxg8hk&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> Im always blaming willy, poor thing gets such a beating bless him lol.



poor sods only got one aye and they make him go into dark crevices day in day out. overworked underpaid......


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah he dunt stop till he vomits lol. I didnt quite understand you total loss regarding ur mate that got lifted. Any news on him?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

well he's out and hasn't been charged but i think that's cos they're waiting on test results to see what they found actually is. then they'll charge him. good news is they have no proof of any dealing activity so i think they'll have to do him for a shit load of percy. its all up in the air at the mo. 

im helping him move house tomorrow.


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2009)

guy i kno got cought with 7 full grown plants and an oz of speed and a bag with traces of coke on it and he only got like 150hrs cs and a hefty fine


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your almost there all you need is the blue bit less >< after the "
> 
> that should then work maybe without the initial - too
> [youtube]-7NoOhmVMac&hl=en&fs=1&"[/y.o.u.t.u.b.e]
> ...


now that was way easier to understand than my interpretation lol. 



mr west said:


> guy i kno got cought with 7 full grown plants and an oz of speed and a bag with traces of coke on it and he only got like 150hrs cs and a hefty fine


true, that just doesnt happen over hear they look for whatever they can fuck you over with it. you guys get all the cool shit this sux .

i got a 1200 dollar fine for four seedlings (i was a dumb shit though i couldnt be fucked ad just admitted it was cannabs and smartassly said ya never know it could be hemp).. if anything i should have just said they were hemp to small to identify.. but ultimately i should have kept ma mouth shut PERIOD. but then again i didnt go to court either i just said i was working and went about my business as usual...im still paying those assholes back slowly but surely i got more important things to spend my money on. "like my medacine " _ (which is becoming rediculously hard to find even for me these days it sux_..)

but to bring the thread back to a more happy point
managed to get something decent today though durban poison X northern lights (or vice versa cant really member atm and im not really careing )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah i reckon he'll probably get similar. a hefty fine and some time planting bulbs in roundabouts haha


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 27, 2009)

When a cop reads your rights to you, say "you dont understand and you want a solicitor before saying anythink else"
From that piont on anythink you do say they cant use because you dont understand you rights lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 27, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> When a cop reads your rights to you, say "you dont understand and you want a solicitor before saying anythink else"
> From that piont on anythink you do say they cant use because you dont understand you rights lol.


great way to do it .play dumb


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 27, 2009)

Play dumb only to start with stops you hanging yourself like jester did.


----------



## jesters missus (Oct 28, 2009)

Two pages without pics???? :O

















VERRRRRY nice Westy!

Peace


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 28, 2009)

ud think this was a womans thread with the amount of talk that goes on in ere lol


----------



## jesters missus (Oct 28, 2009)

Haha, you said it LGP


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 28, 2009)

Its a chit chat thread have you seen how many pages you have to read from start lol.

[youtube]u7E6zm37hro[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Its a chit chat thread have you seen how many pages you have to read from start lol.
> 
> [youtube]u7E6zm37hro[/youtube]




Whata tune lol makes me feel 19 again lol. Time for a few new picis.






the tent.







Shorter pheno hgfs cheese.







The taller pheno hgfs cheese.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

Have you found anything as good as the uk cheese in seed form cheesey or otherwise?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

Whats the front left plant? It looks like its gonna be a monster


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

sorry man, but whats hgfs?

Looking great btw.


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2009)

Hgfs is home grown fanta seeds. I havent grown anything stronger than the psychosis but some come close like the white widow. I have 5 skunk specials of dif ages thats what the other plants are and i got 2 jack the rippers at front of tent at 2 weeks in. The skunks are coverd in crystals and smelling shap and crisp tiny bit fuely defo nice tho.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> Hgfs is home grown fanta seeds. I havent grown anything stronger than the psychosis but some come close like the white widow. I have 5 skunk specials of dif ages thats what the other plants are and i got 2 jack the rippers at front of tent at 2 weeks in. The skunks are coverd in crystals and smelling shap and crisp tiny bit fuely defo nice tho.


thanks man...never heard of them before. Just checked em out and they have some real nice strains! Made a mental note to try some in the future. Look forward to seeing your rippers develop.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Whats the front left plant? It looks like its gonna be a monster


thats a jack the ripper, but its on a pot. i took it down off its pedastal 2day when i feed them


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats lgp's ripper but the boo dwah is full _I see lmfao




_


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Thats lgp's ripper but the boo dwah is full _I see lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Err no thats my ripper in my tent lol, lpg has a dank dairy cheese x cheese bx1 in my tent. the boo dwah is very full just how i like it lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> Time for a few new picis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the bx1 is that the one from sub cool where they changed the sex of the plant for breeding? How is it looking?


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 29, 2009)

wizz mate, quick Q for you? Did I read somewhere you ran a dehumidifier? What do you use, capacity and stuff? I'm just getting a bit nervous about bud rot ya see. Just replaced the batteries in my digi weather station and my humidity is at 70% lights off! Not liking that at all.

EDIT: wrong thread.....fuck....sorry westy. Bad day!! Hope you don't mind.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> the bx1 is that the one from sub cool where they changed the sex of the plant for breeding? How is it looking?



Its not from subcool but dank dairys, which also sell their wares on the same website as subs cannaseur
http://www.cannaseur.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=36

Yeah its looking nice nd full of vigour, it has the double serated leafs and smells the part in veg, shes just started buding now so ill keep an eye on her to see how she developes lol. Ur right dank dairy used silver sulphate to shange the sex of the uk cheese to make a male to make cheesey babys lol.


----------



## Barking Mad (Oct 29, 2009)

Wassup Westy?
Looking pretty damn good ay?





















So is this a blue cheese you're growing? best looking Stilton I've ever seen.
Do you go crackers when you smoke it, te he. 
Man I'm jealous, I would happily swap my flower room and 9 plants for your tent with 6. It is 6 right? 6 is good, after all, I only want one so that leaves five for you, haha. puff puff....puff puff....puff puff....puff puff. Oops sorry I forgot to pass it, you will have to roll one for yourself. 

Proper Job!


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2009)

lol no its home grown fantaseeds cheese, a couple of clones i had left to grow out. The 5 skunk specials and 2 jack the ripper not to forget the dank dairy cheese x cheese bx1 which makes ten i think lol. So i guess i wont be expecting good numbers per plant wen it all is ready lol


----------



## Mammath (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, look at the size of those calyxes!
I gotta get me some of that.
Looking the ducks guts as usual mate.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah they have defo gone better in coco than wen i first did them in compost. Dont think they will yield much tho not compared to mamms grows any hoo all of them put together maybe lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 29, 2009)

mammath has room on his side and you guys aim for totally different things. i like your grows westy and as we all know im normally a fan of big plants so thats saying something. 

much respect bro


----------



## Mammath (Oct 29, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> mammath has room on his side and you guys aim for totally different things. i like your grows westy and as we all know im normally a fan of big plants so thats saying something.
> 
> much respect bro


Room? I'm growing in a fucking 900 x 450mm steel cabinet! 

I like your perpetual style too Westy mate.
Like I've said before, if you grew your plants the way I grow mine, you'd probably only fit 2 or 3 in your tent at one time.
That would probably mean saying goodbye to your perpetual harvest.
Plus the reason I grow mine the way I do is because I really need them to yield ... I only have the cojones to grow 1 plant at a time lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah i shouldnt compare my grows with mammaths, I wanna cut the numbers down in my tent but my eyes are too big for my belly lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2009)

Im hoping i will last til the hgfsc comes out but im not sure if the hgfsc wil last me till xmas lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2009)

Barking Mad said:


> Wassup Westy?
> Looking pretty damn good ay?
> 
> 
> ...


cheers for the bump Barkin mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> Yeah i shouldnt compare my grows with mammaths, I wanna cut the numbers down in my tent but my eyes are too big for my belly lol


remember westy less is more unless its ganja!!!

puff puff pass dat shit boi! >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 30, 2009)

stolen and toked right down to the last little bit. umm scratch that there aint even a roach left



mr west said:


> Yeah i shouldnt compare my grows with mammaths, I wanna cut the numbers down in my tent but my eyes are too big for my belly lol


can that happen. i dont think its possible personally lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> stolen and toked right down to the last little bit. umm scratch that there aint even a roach left
> 
> 
> can that happen. i dont think its possible personally lol.



you saying im fat???? lmao


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 30, 2009)

yup..... ya caught me 

nah im aying there can never be enough green lol


----------



## DWR (Oct 30, 2009)

so true jester


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 1, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> yup..... ya caught me
> 
> nah im aying there can never be enough green lol





DWR said:


> so true jester


I dont know we had a bust close to us, it was reported that the only living space was in the bathroom where the guy slept in the bath the rest of the 4 bedroom house was growing the weed!

A bit ott I think well for me anyway.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah that is a lot over the top. I think im taking the piss with plants as house plants and propergators all over the kitchen lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Iv never tryed just sticking a weed in the livingroom, I get too many visitors one of them would spot it. 
You a bizzy boyo at the mo are you mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah where is westy?! off spoiling a good walk again?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Racing around stoned up in the buggies trying to hit a ball.
I wouldnt fancy it in this weather too cold and wet for me sunny day golfer me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

hahah i can just see him fleeing round in a buggy spliff hanging out his chops playing golf like polo. im not really into golf to be honest unless its on the wii


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i can just see him fleeing round in a buggy spliff hanging out his chops playing golf like polo. im not really into golf to be honest unless its on the wii


I can just picture that.









I bet he stops to check for magic mushrooms.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

lol you know it! maybe he's eaten them n is lost in a bunker somewhere


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

I just hope the fella is alright put my mind at rest when he comes and tells us off.

Lost & tripping in a bunker had me rolling around the floor.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

hahahah like homer on the crazy chillis lost in a bunker. unusual for him to be away this long tho eh


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 4, 2009)

[youtube]P1Hd16NtiDU[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I can just picture that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny u should say bout mushys lol, ther was a boy and a girl in the field next to one of the holes and they were deffo shrooming lol, we watched em for 3 or 4 mins lol. Soz i aint been bout muchj today i bin busy init lol. I chopped the shorter pheno of the home grown fantaseeds cheese today at 9 weeks an five days. It was a bit cold this morning but it soon warmed up by 10 lol Staied dry all day till this eve lol. yeah i was wazzing around on a buggy with a  out my chops, only losty two balls today yay lol. Heres a few pics of the shorter hgfsc i chopped today


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2009)

oops the main cola pics outa focus grr soz guys lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry bout fuzzy pic lol.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice and resinous there mate.
That should get the job done. Enjoy.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 4, 2009)

well west boy, i wet my pants YET again, thanks for the porn

how much do you usually harvest off a plant?

+REP -tips hat


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 4, 2009)

whens the next real cheeses expected to make a pic bump westy?

ya cant complain with those plants really though lol. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i can just see him fleeing round in a buggy spliff hanging out his chops playing golf like polo. im not really into golf to be honest unless its on the wii


hehe golf on the wii aint too bad ehy lol. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol you know it! maybe he's eaten them n is lost in a bunker somewhere


hehe thats why they call it a trip.

mushrooms are funny things ive tripped as hard of seven of them as i do after eating or drinking 120 or the equivilant.. tjust lasts nowhere near as long but then again i never used to trip or ping as hard as a lot of people i know.. i had a tolerance for most things lol

spose i should mention that i aint touched anything other than weed, my prescribed drugs and literally a couple of drinks in two years. 

oh shit i forgot to introduce myself
Hello, ummm. my name is jester.... i used to partake in recreational drug use, and love to fuck, what of it lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 4, 2009)

BTW westy does your cheeses get many narnas. if so why not polinate some preflowers of the next run and see how that goes. 

also once the plant has a seed or two it will be less likely to force itself to reproduce. well in theory anyway lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

J88 the clone cheese dont grow narnas even if you take it out of flower and mess its light schedule up its such a solid pheno silver sulphate will change its sex if you know what your doing.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

ooooh im even more jealous. 

thats a good thing its a true female then and a good starting point for fem seeds. from what i see its


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> Sorry bout fuzzy pic lol.


Is that clay pebbles I spy in your pot mr west?

That hgfsc looks the dogs mate.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

helps with drainage. 

i always try to line the base of my pots with things of the sort


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2009)

yes its clay pebbels u spy. Im smoking my first taste of hgfsc for my wake and bake. Yummy and im only an inch into it lol. Its making me cough which is a sign i put too much inthe joint lol. Not bad at all. 7 out of ten for cheesenes lol which puts it streets ahead of the big buddah cheese for cheesenes.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

so which is the closest yet? hgfs??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> Sorry bout fuzzy pic lol.


bitchin westy! glistening nuggets seem to be the order of the week round our groups threads. jesus we've become like lasses, were all synchronised?!?! i think i need a hot water bottle and a chocolate bar


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah man....totally gorgeous that it....








I hope I'm not dissapointed with my Big Buddha Blue Cheese. You don't rate buddha's then no? How about GHS....although I thought buddha and greehnouse were basically the same. But IDK.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bitchin westy! glistening nuggets seem to be the order of the week round our groups threads. jesus we've become like lasses, were all synchronised?!?! i think i need a hot water bottle and a chocolate bar


 HAHAHAHA!!! We'll be doing each others nails n shit next


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 5, 2009)

you,ll love doin my nails...got loads of resin stuck under em after last nights trimming sesh. you alright west man...


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah man
> I hope I'm not dissapointed with my Big Buddha Blue Cheese. You don't rate buddha's then no? How about GHS....although I thought buddha and greehnouse were basically the same. But IDK.



Ive grown big buddah blue cheese and wish id kept a clone lol i rate that for sure its more cheesey than their attempt at jus cheese. Defo keep bbbc is lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bitchin westy! glistening nuggets seem to be the order of the week round our groups threads. jesus we've become like lasses, were all synchronised?!?! i think i need a hot water bottle and a chocolate bar




I could do with a waxing if anyone wants to vaulenteer?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 5, 2009)

yummmyy....munch munch munch ... mmmmmm....mmmmmmm......goood!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> I could do with a waxing if anyone wants to vaulenteer?


just whack some of ya herb on ya back and rip it off bro lmfao


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> Ive grown big buddah blue cheese and wish id kept a clone lol i rate that for sure its more cheesey than their attempt at jus cheese. Defo keep bbbc is lol.


cheers westy...that is very good to hear, especially from the cheese master of RIU  It certainly stinks the part, that's for sure. I smoked some BC a while ago and totally loved the taste and flavour and high, I just had to grow it. Glad I choose it over their normal cheese now! I took clones from all three BC's I have and will be growing them all again.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> cheers westy...that is very good to hear, especially from the cheese master of RIU  It certainly stinks the part, that's for sure. I smoked some BC a while ago and totally loved the taste and flavour and high, I just had to grow it. Glad I choose it over their normal cheese now! I took clones from all three BC's I have and will be growing them all again.



one thing to say.........
[youtube]/v/XG63OtsKC7k&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2009)

So heres my tent and the 5 skunk specials 1 hgfs cheese 2 jack the rippers and a dank dairy cheese of various ages from 4 weeks to 9 weeks lol. So here goes with the pics lol.























































last pic is of the jtr male i put in to mix things up some lol. I weighed in the hgfscheese i chopped the other day and it was 43.1grams so im happy with that considering the amount of plants in my tent


----------



## inked (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice bro.....what medium/nutes you using? No way im reading through 400 pages lol... i'm using bio canna, but switching the coco for my next grow, might have a dabble with Advanced Nutrients aswell


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 7, 2009)

Some jucy bud there mate.






What you hoping to polinate not all of them I hope?


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2009)

inked said:


> Very nice bro.....what medium/nutes you using? No way im reading through 400 pages lol... i'm using bio canna, but switching the coco for my next grow, might have a dabble with Advanced Nutrients aswell


cheers mate im using canna coco and canna coco a+b nutes with canna pk and boost as and wen needed


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 7, 2009)

they all look like they're gonna smoke you into the earth, gimme gimme gimme


----------



## Mammath (Nov 7, 2009)

Looking good Westy.
Nice but of variety there mate.
Next time label the damn pics so we know what what! lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 7, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Looking good Westy.
> Nice but of variety there mate.
> Next time label the damn pics so we know what what! lol


 I agree with Mammath, label 'em please Fred


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2009)

it goes 1 tent 2 jtr pheno 1 at 4 weeks 3 dank dairy cheese at 4 weeks. 4skunk special at 4 weeks, 5 6 and 7 are skunk specials at 5 weeks. #8 is skunk special at 6 weeks 12/12 #9 is jack the ripper pheno 2 lanky lemon cyrystal machine at 4 weeks, next is the hgfs cheese at jus oiver 9 weeks in flower. Sorry to keep u guys guessing, my stoned bad lazy as ever which means the pot is still good yay!


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2009)

bumpety bumpingshire



mr west said:


> So heres my tent and the 5 skunk specials 1 hgfs cheese 2 jack the rippers and a dank dairy cheese of various ages from 4 weeks to 9 weeks lol. So here goes with the pics lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mammath (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Westy, it's nice to know what w'ere looking at mate 
That JTR peono1 looks a bit dodgey? Rest look great.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 7, 2009)

this one??

agreed WTF is going on here westy lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2009)

fook knows man, recon subcool could answer that lol, tho its only 4 weeks in ands has plenty of growing left in her lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats last pic pic looks like one of my SSH's at 10 weeks. The rest are looking looking tasty Fred


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 8, 2009)

westy i had one of my last nemesis clones go like that^ no others did and they where all of the same mother....wierd eh..


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 8, 2009)

not really.. its called clone stress bro


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2009)

jtr pheno 2 lanky lemon.






Jtr pheno1 ???hmmm but its still early days jus four weeks in 12 for both of them


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> jtr pheno 2 lanky lemon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


talk about sativa dom, that shit is going to be at least 10 weeks.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 8, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> not really.. its called clone stress bro


how does this happen? i had 12 nemesis all flowering in the same tub and just one turned out like that. they where all treated the same in everyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2009)

and then some man. but oh will it be some sweet ganja


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 8, 2009)

alreet westy and don, i just put my first 6 clones in coco into 12/12 so i am officially in coco.....cant fucking wait to see the first coco yeild....oh they where kushberry by the way..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2009)

bumpin taco


mr west said:


>


top draw fella your gonna have a right good xmas westy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 8, 2009)

and a happy new year


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2009)

7 weeks till x day is it friday just gone? gonna be fun to see which one fioinishes closest to the day lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 8, 2009)

looking mighty special westie .... growing on !!~~~~~~ 


mr west said:


> 7 weeks till x day is it friday just gone? gonna be fun to see which one fioinishes closest to the day lol


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 8, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> how does this happen? i had 12 nemesis all flowering in the same tub and just one turned out like that. they where all treated the same in everyway.


what do you mean all flowering in the same tub... they are in seperate pots huh.. if not the others may be taking all the goodness away from that specific one. 

also maybe you just sliced this one wrong, did you steralize often enough, perhaps the tissues just didnt heal propperly, age , to be honest there are a multitude of things that could have happened to be honest. clone stress happens the important thing to remember the genetics are exactly the same though it just may look different to the rest lol. ie; stressed. 



w1ckedchowda said:


> talk about sativa dom, that shit is going to be at least 10 weeks.


i was thinking that could be the case maself.. she may surprise us yet


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 9, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> what do you mean all flowering in the same tub... they are in seperate pots huh.. if not the others may be taking all the goodness away from that specific one.
> 
> also maybe you just sliced this one wrong, did you steralize often enough, perhaps the tissues just didnt heal propperly, age , to be honest there are a multitude of things that could have happened to be honest. clone stress happens the important thing to remember the genetics are exactly the same though it just may look different to the rest lol. ie; stressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2009)

Chopped the last taller pheno of the home grown fanta seeds cheese the other day. She coulkd of gone a couple of extra weeks but needs be wen the devil shits on ya pizza


----------



## Mammath (Nov 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Chopped the last taller pheno of the home grown fanta seeds cheese the other day. She coulkd of gone a couple of extra weeks but needs be wen the devil shits on ya pizza



Bump!
Nice Westy. Shame to have to pull the pin early but still good to see a constant supply coming out your tent.
That's what you need hey?

By the way I've been meaning to ask "What's the Skunk Special?"


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2009)

the skunk special is from nirvana, reg seeds but i got 5/5 fems lol how lucky?


----------



## Mammath (Nov 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> the skunk special is from nirvana, reg seeds but i got 5/5 fems lol how lucky?


haha yeah damn lucky.
You don't often hear of those odds.
You must be holding your tongue right when you germ' them lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 9, 2009)

special looking and smelling I'm sure too huh?! Excellent man!!~~~~


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> special looking and smelling I'm sure too huh?! Excellent man!!~~~~



Im sorry did ur nipples just say something? lol cheers for popin in on my mess tahoe mate lol. I so need a bigger place to live so i can have a few more tents then my life would be perfictish lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

mr west said:


>


thats it man when the devil shits in ya kettle, you make tea!!! lol looks lovely westy!


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2009)

Cheers donald mate. The quick dried pop corn is nice to smoke. Its gota really fruity tatse bit like tropicana sort of mangoey and apricoty. Cant wait for the rest of it to dry. not mango like the comercial growers grow that tastes like cardboard armpits but actual mango taste lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

hahahah cardboard armpits?!?!?! im gonna ask my dealer next time to hook me up with a bag of mango armpit skunk n see what he can do lol!


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2009)

lol thgat slanty tasets bad lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> jtr pheno 2 lanky lemon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and the only thing that changed was the color of the tric's.

That JTR looks just like the one I chopped down. My #2 pheno that sucked balls. It was airy and I've pushed her into the 12th week and the only thing that changed was the color of the tric's. The JTR must have a shity pheno that floats through it's genetics. Very very lemony but didn't produce and didn't get you stoned.....


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 10, 2009)

It reminds me of that AI you grew mr west but she has plenty of time to prove us wrong.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

i keep meaning to ask westy what's with your pink jumper fetish???


----------



## inked (Nov 10, 2009)

easy geez.....posted a couple more pics.....they've beefed up since i last checked em on friday


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> and the only thing that changed was the color of the tric's.
> 
> That JTR looks just like the one I chopped down. My #2 pheno that sucked balls. It was airy and I've pushed her into the 12th week and the only thing that changed was the color of the tric's. The JTR must have a shity pheno that floats through it's genetics. Very very lemony but didn't produce and didn't get you stoned.....


so should i just chhop the airy pheno then five? and be dun with it


----------



## kronic1989 (Nov 10, 2009)

Anyone tried greenhouses cheese?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 10, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> Anyone tried greenhouses cheese?


Thats a funny question to ask the cheesemister. 

Pink is the new black in mr wests life its called lgp.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> so should i just chhop the airy pheno then five? and be dun with it


Dont do it yet thats the diary queen is it not, just hit it with some love like pk and ride it out.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 10, 2009)

Its time we started somethink.







Oh no its fat men this time, on you Don!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 10, 2009)

Fuck me Fred you really do let 'em get tall. Looks the business mind. I'll rep ya when it lets me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Its time we started somethink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


viva la revolution.....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> so should i just chhop the airy pheno then five? and be dun with it


All I can tell you is that I got rid of my mother plant and any clones I had rooted because it sucked balls. The bag seed I was growing was way better. It smells great and has a nice covering of tric's it just was very airy and had mostly stem in the buds. I am planning on using it in the brownies I want to make.



welsh wizz said:


> Dont do it yet thats the diary queen is it not, just hit it with some love like pk and ride it out.


even molasses didn't give them any weight. If you are wanting to flower something else I would get rid of it now, otherwise if you got the space and you want to see for yourself go for it. but be prepared for the "I told you so" because it will be coming.....


----------



## Barking Mad (Nov 10, 2009)

I like this one but they are all good.

By the way Westy, where can I get this coco from, I would like to give it a go.
I asked the bloke in my grow shop he had no idea what I was on about.


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2009)

any good hydro grow shop will sell it barkin
http://www.greensea-hydroponics.co.uk/shop/Online_Shop_Canna_Coco_Professional_Plus_82.html


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

Had a bust up with the hydro shop, tryed selling me the plagron coco he said "canna is 50% tree bark".

From the canna web site, 

"Canna Coco Professional Plus consists of 100% coco flakes, produced in India while processing coconuts. It is specially prepared for fast growing plants.

I bet he makes more cash for himself on the plagron.

You ok mr west you seem a bit off?


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

A bit off??? Nah im a happy stoner like always lol. I dont get how some grow shops claim to not know bout canna coco, it has to be one of the most popular growing mediums around lol every one and his wife is on coco lol or should be lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

I've moved the leggy lemon jak the ripper to the front of my tent so she gets more head room, ill go take a few pics wen ive had this joint lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> A bit off??? Nah im a happy stoner like always lol. I dont get how some grow shops claim to not know bout canna coco, it has to be one of the most popular growing mediums around lol every one and his wife is on coco lol or should be lol.





mr west said:


> I've moved the leggy lemon jak the ripper to the front of my tent so she gets more head room, ill go take a few pics wen ive had this joint lol.


Glad your good mate!

Im speed drying some haze no dry bud for me to smoke. 

110 grams wet so whats that an oz dry, very dense solid nugs.

A hydro shop thats never had coco strange.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

its like going into tecos and them saying we dont sell bread, just flour yeast and eggs.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Glad your good mate!
> 
> Im speed drying some haze no dry bud for me to smoke.
> 
> ...



Least u got something to speed dry init lol, ur wet unready weed is gonna be infenatly better than the commercial rubbish thats out there.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> Least u got something to speed dry init lol, ur wet unready weed is gonna be infenatly better than the commercial rubbish thats out there.


With out a dought its better mate the thc is very dark with some amber, the only thing amber on street weed is the price

Its taking an age to speed dry its so dense.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

which method u using to speedy dry this? I AVE A SLOWER DRYING QUICK DRY THAT TAKES BOUT 24HRS oops caps, 20 mins in the oven normaly does it for the needed quick smoke lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

It was on the eco 7 heater all night & still wet its on top of the tv now, might just have to put a bit in the oven set to defrost it worked a treat last time.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> It was on the eco 7 heater all night & still wet its on top of the tv now, might just have to put a bit in the oven set to defrost it worked a treat last time.



Why wait, stick the oven on and do a few grams to see u through the afternoon and roberts ur auntys husband


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

or if your auntie had balls shed be your uncle??


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

oven is on quick dry setting lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

U might have to sacrifice some tatse for thew oven method lol. How longs this haze been growing?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

9 weeks in flower and yer its going to taste young but if it chills me alls good.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

its all bout sacrifice lol wen the devil drives the bus


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2009)

Eye and he is too, time to build its dry! lol
My kitchen smells like a coffee shop in dam now.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Eye and he is too, time to build its dry! lol
> My kitchen smells like a coffee shop in dam now.



NIIIIICEEE!!!!! coffee and weed the stuff of legends


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

i dont like coffee that much maybe thats why im just a jester lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 11, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Eye and he is too, time to build its dry! lol
> My kitchen smells like a coffee shop in dam now.


I have used this same method and WOW! did it ever stink up the house. You could smell it for most of the day and I had left the window open.....


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 12, 2009)

It tastes a whole lot better today.






The buzz is totaly dif from my first time growing haze, this is a couch lock not the head clicking upper.


----------



## Barking Mad (Nov 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> which method u using to speedy dry this? I AVE A SLOWER DRYING QUICK DRY THAT TAKES BOUT 24HRS oops caps, 20 mins in the oven normaly does it for the needed quick smoke lol.



Hey Mr West, how ya doing?
I finally uploaded some pics, but I haven't put this one in my journal. So you have the exclusive!! 

Here's where the dryings done.


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2009)

nice lol, i hang mine in a box on top of mt tent with the fan blowing into it lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 12, 2009)

I lay mine out on newspaper with the dehumidifier blowing it's exhaust across it. Takes 3 days and straight to jars.....


----------



## Barking Mad (Nov 12, 2009)

mr west said:


> nice lol, i hang mine in a box on top of mt tent with the fan blowing into it lol



As long as the air is just circulating and not blowing directly onto the bud its just about perfect for drying.
Mine takes 2 to 3 days to dry depending on the plant,


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah2-4 for me if the buds are dense lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 12, 2009)

what's up fred? I haven't seen you in my neck of the woods for some time.....


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 13, 2009)

Your all invited to a summer bash just need to come up with a venu everyone is happy to go to in the uk.
Who would be interested in meeting up you can *pm *me with ideas 
so far Glastonbury or Bestival.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2009)

Glastonbury is MASSIVELY overrated, unelss you're talking the festival, it's really just a head-shop dump of a town, ask any single person on the street and you'll be hooked up with the shwaggiest shwag  i'll certainly have a think about a good venue location etc, what kinda bash are we thinking about? loud music drugs drugs booze and drugs, or just everyone chillin around a big fire in the middle of some hills or sommat


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 13, 2009)

you might be better doin this via private messages....you never know...
or maybe i,m just paranoid


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 13, 2009)

I did say pm me lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2009)

other post was my bad, that was nothing more than my opinion on glastonbury  get the message though


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 13, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I did say pm me lol


but i,m a stoner


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 13, 2009)

So am I harhar the love is true 

[youtube]fjZ_UhvgL_8[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> what's up fred? I haven't seen you in my neck of the woods for some time.....



Sorry i get so trashed lately that wen i look at all my threads i hardly ever can think of things to say or i get side tracked and swtuff i do visit daily tho lol soz


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> So am I harhar the love is true
> 
> [youtube]v=fjZ_UhvgL_8[/youtube]



wtf?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> Sorry i get so trashed lately that wen i look at all my threads i hardly ever can think of things to say or i get side tracked and swtuff i do visit daily tho lol soz


i think that happens to everyone lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 13, 2009)

this just in.

duuude your doing something wrong lol.





origional exodus that mutated. apparently
daaaaaaaaamn. 

i got medicine that looked like that once the shit was like hash cut with bud lol. drop it up and down a few times ya got a nice pile of hash lol. 

j.j yours looks basically like all the other decent cheese pics ive seen but this one just takes the cake lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> Sorry i get so trashed lately that wen i look at all my threads i hardly ever can think of things to say or i get side tracked and swtuff i do visit daily tho lol soz


I do that too. No worries..... 



Jester88 said:


> this just in.
> 
> duuude your doing something wrong lol.
> 
> ...


Where did you find that pic?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 13, 2009)

google.

pics ultimately from thc farmer website. i was just looking up cheese on google.


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

Ive seen that pic b4, yes its on thc farmer in the original exodus cheese gallery at the bottom of the firsty page. Ive yet to try the cheese outdoors lol maybe i should lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 14, 2009)

The ex chesse would be the dogs if we had the sun for long enough, Iv put pots out in the garden while in veg and the plants love it, Im not brave enough to flower in the garden Iv got a spot out in the sticks. Hey we could hold our bash close by.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

wow that's friggin like velvet in that pic .... mutated huh? thanks for the great stories ....


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> wow that's friggin like velvet in that pic .... mutated huh? thanks for the great stories ....



That pic came from here lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

wow that's freakin crazy huh ... but we bin seeing your awesome cheese filling the room for months .... amazing sh*t .... amazing!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 14, 2009)

you should try fucking with one of your cuttings every now and then lmfao.


nah yours is still amongst some o the best pics i seen westie dont worry lol. i was just kinda like that looks kickass when i seen it lol. thats just like extreme exodus lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

Although the smoke is awesome i dont like the way the exoduc cut grows, it takes ages to get it to thicken up.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 14, 2009)

rome wasnt built in a day.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 14, 2009)

holy fff shit that bud is reDANKulus.

I really bet you could drop it a few times on the table and get a shit ton of kief.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 14, 2009)

Where did the exodus cheese come from? I know the original cheese is from a crazy pheno of Sensi Seeds Skunk #1 right?


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

It was the Exodus collective community project that kept and passed round the original cheese cut, if u check out that link i posted a few posts back there is more information than i could give you


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am falling in love with the dank of the DQ such an earthy bitch .... that is ONE special moofuker!


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I am falling in love with the dank of the DQ such an earthy bitch .... that is ONE special moofuker!


I fell in love with the pictures of urs mate, im gonna plant a few of them laters to see if i can get an intresting beauty like urs


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 15, 2009)

that cheese overtone is freakin awesome ..... deep and earthy ..... and a total mind melter ..... but I expect you have your brain full of those experiences from all the cheese ... this DQ certainly confirms the strong cheese influence .... but remember too, she was the spindly one with the long thin leaves too ... very sativa like .... anyoohhhhooooo ..... I am sure you'll have a fabulous crop and we'll pipe some down together .... A Full Head of Chesse on!!~~~~~~~~~


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2009)

I found that the last jtr that i put in my tent is a male, so hes coming out cuz hes way too big for wot i want from a male lol i need the space for wots left in my tent.


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2009)

Ive had a week or so off the full on cheeseyness smoke and me mate has just pulled some out of his drying box. One joint smooshed my brain lol, glad i got some coming in bout 8 weeks lol jus after xday lol, stumbeling on and on and on and oops too far, stop breath go!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 15, 2009)

hahahah .... sh*t ... that's no good .... but then .... the ladies might have a different perspective on that? hahahah!


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2009)

well i got a lot of skunk special and a couple of jack the ripers to see me till then , my elsest being a 7 week ss


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 15, 2009)

oic ... I can't wait until I can have a more perpetual and continuous grow .... it would be freakin sweet'n'lovely to keep a garden year round and shift from indoors to outdoors. All in time glasshopper ....lol!


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2009)

I perhaps need to be more diciplined with what goes in and wen so it works propper for me but im a lazy stoner lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm the same, some times I out 2 trays in every 2 weeks. Some times it's 1 tray every week. What ever I feel is ready and I try not to space them over 2 weeks. I'm finding most of my strains are 9 weeks in my set up though so I might switch to every 3 weeks and try to keep a constant 4 tray cycle. This shit is so good I will be able to stop all growing by spring and not have to grow again for several years. It will be nice when I don't have to worry about the garden andd know I'm going to have good smoke for a good long time.....


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2009)

i dont think i could grow enough so i could shut down for any length of time lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 16, 2009)

plus you can never have enough medicine. as far as the laws concerned you can but in my personal opinion you can never have enough lol.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 16, 2009)

lawl westy I feel ya on that one mate. Seems the buds can't be produced fast enough for me to toke >.


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2009)

need a plant that will grow 14 grams a day and never dies lol


----------



## nuera59 (Nov 16, 2009)

because the cheese is such a legend in my manor, I've packed all the cheese I can in from E cheese, blue cheese and chiesel, all strong and healthy women.
I lost my bubble cheese seeds to mold. it's true I nearly cried.


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2009)

that is sad man, i would of cried ive lost 4 jack herer seeds to mould


----------



## nuera59 (Nov 16, 2009)

35 squid down the drain! you still doing that E cheese west


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 16, 2009)

you know you're are true stoner when: 14g/d of cheese is your daily dosage of medcine, and you cry when you lose seeds to mould. hahahaha!!!!~~~~ Too Funny man! I feel for ya ... and totally understand!!  but I'ma gonna smoke some MOE ogf DAT purple sh*t. 


mr west said:


> need a plant that will grow 14 grams a day and never dies lol





mr west said:


> that is sad man, i would of cried ive lost 4 jack herer seeds to mould


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2009)

yes I am but I havent got anything in flower at the min appart from an exodus psychosis.


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> you know you're are true stoner when: 14g/d of cheese is your daily dosage of medcine, and you cry when you lose seeds to mould. hahahaha!!!!~~~~ Too Funny man! I feel for ya ... and totally understand!!  but I'ma gonna smoke some MOE ogf DAT purple sh*t.



What happend tahoe, did u shit the bed or something or aint ya gone bed yet lol. Care to join me with a fat waker and baker?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2009)

hey westy i have been hearing alot about people sending rooted clones via a courier. do you think this would work? and do you wreckon the courier,s do any checks?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 19, 2009)

ayy westy if ya get bored I started my new grow thread. I'll be on here posting much more now I think.

sig sig.


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey westy i have been hearing alot about people sending rooted clones via a courier. do you think this would work? and do you wreckon the courier,s do any checks?



Err possibly, if its an over night thing. I dunt think the messengers have time to check every parcel thoroughly


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 19, 2009)

I used to work for one of the big overnight parcel companys and fuck all gets checked if its staying in the country but if its going overseas it WILL be checked thouroughly for anything dodgy


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

Only a fool would truy and send a clone over seas during this terroristical age lol


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> yes I am but I havent got anything in flower at the min appart from an exodus psychosis.


Any pics Westy?


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> Any pics Westy?



No i aint got any pics of the psychosis yet lol, Its only just starteed budding lol. I might tke a pic of two laters for ya jm


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 20, 2009)

OH so the girls get special treatment huh westy....



thats it i dont think i can be your friend anymore hmmph lol. *just kidding* i cant wait to see the pics lol. oh and the blueberry... so you can make the riggy diggy blue cheeze and try it for yourself now. whenever you want.. lucky man


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> Only a fool would truy and send a clone over seas during this terroristical age lol


How else we sposed to get the exodus/psychosis?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> Err possibly, if its an over night thing. I dunt think the messengers have time to check every parcel thoroughly


thats what i was thinking



oscaroscar said:


> I used to work for one of the big overnight parcel companys and fuck all gets checked if its staying in the country but if its going overseas it WILL be checked thouroughly for anything dodgy


even though you told me this i would probably be still too paranoid too go through with it lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> How else we sposed to get the exodus/psychosis?


i think ya best bet to get cheesey weed if u dont live in the uk is to buy yta self 5 ghs cheese and 5 homegrown fanta seeds cheese and see what ya get and clone that


----------



## declassified 1 (Nov 20, 2009)

ADmD is right mate its not like anything else its fucking nuclear . nothing kills the smell of cheeze ! believe , my neighbours do::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> i think ya best bet to get cheesey weed if u dont live in the uk is to buy yta self 5 ghs cheese and 5 homegrown fanta seeds cheese and see what ya get and clone that


Sounds like a plan!  

I'm most definitely going to grab some cheesy beans once I'm in the position to.


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2009)

troubel is after uve had a good cheese smoke you get hard pushed to match it. It kinda makes a rod for ya back lol


----------



## rasclot (Nov 21, 2009)

where could i get sum cuttins exodus or psychosisive been askin around for ages n all i can get my hands on is seeds cheese cuttins n there not wot im after n e ideas westy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 21, 2009)

rasclot said:


> where could i get sum cuttins exodus or psychosisive been askin around for ages n all i can get my hands on is seeds cheese cuttins n there not wot im after n e ideas westy


i have taken to walking the streets witha sign saying "NEED EXODUS, WILL WORK" no results yet mind lol


----------



## Barking Mad (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey baby I got the big one


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 21, 2009)

Im off to bm's for a smoke next week.

Nice one


----------



## jweedy (Nov 21, 2009)

mmmmmmmm.....cheeeeese


----------



## Barking Mad (Nov 21, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Im off to bm's for a smoke next week.
> 
> Nice one


Yes I must confess to being the proud father of that beauty, well sort of, when I said it was my seed I meantttttttt.......


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 21, 2009)

So what you sayin bm, you jerk off




over your plants to boost protein levels,




looks like it worked.


----------



## Barking Mad (Nov 21, 2009)

Like father like hermaphrodite girl/boy as the saying goes lol.

Oh man, off topic, I am getting soooo pissed off with my signature, I have edited it to go to my current journal but the link goes to my old one.
this is the link https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/257399-mixed-bag.html 
it should work (I will find out in a sec) If you look in my sig its the same address but takes you somewhere else?
Whats that all about? A real head game this is.


Edit: I have just typed in the address as its shown in my sig and it goes to mixed bag but if you click it
it goes to my old journal, how is that? man I have to stop smoking, or smoke some more, yeah I think I will try that first lol


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 21, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> How else we sposed to get the exodus/psychosis?


videocase or something of the sort.

few cuttings and hope to fuck you can keep it alive and generate some new growth when it arrives to you. *(or so they say) *

this is why there are seedbanks clones are hardly viable to ship. 

perhaps someone should invent the hydro video box which contains a *small* water and lighting source lmfao. though i think its a far better idea to put that knowledge to making the postal computer.. like the ones ya see on some movies or ads where the shit comes out of the TV. that shit would be bad ass. id never leave RIU


----------



## Mammath (Nov 21, 2009)

Like Westy suggests just get some of the GHS or HGFS cheese and pick the cheesiest pheno'.
Plus there are some really good cheese crosses out there too.
I like the fact that the real genuine cheese belongs and resides in the UK.
If we could all have it wouldn't be so special anymore.
Also, there's so many good strains out there these days who gives a f*ck, as long as I'm getting seriously ripped off what I'm growing, what do I care what I'm missing out on?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 22, 2009)

And to think that the seed came from a government research lab.

So if jester wants a seed you will have to write to the uk *House of Commons* London SW1A 0AA. 

Or find someone that works there.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 22, 2009)

the what diddy what what.

shouldnt the exodus crew be the people to contact. 

anyhoo ive already got some cheesyness to plant when i want. may not be the exodus but it will be plenty good enough for me. i was just mentioning how to send clones like i said it may be viable withing your own country but from others it would be mre difficult. i was more just mentioning the fact that people did it.


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> And to think that the seed came from a government research lab.
> 
> So if jester wants a seed you will have to write to the uk *House of Commons* London SW1A 0AA.
> 
> Or find someone that works there.


 Are you getting cheese and g13 mixed up? Cheese is a selected Sensi Skunk 1988 vintage. Purchased from the breeders shop in Amsterdam, from the man.

The exodus collective has changed now and is now called laviticus or something ill find ya a link,http://www.myspace.com/exodussouljahs
I think on there it says what they are doing now.


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2009)

Heres what they are doing now lol
http://www.myspace.com/leviticuscollective


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 22, 2009)

awsomeness they seem pretty cool

but enough about them hows the blueberry going


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> Are you getting cheese and g13 mixed up? Cheese is a selected Sensi Skunk 1988 vintage. Purchased from the breeders shop in Amsterdam, from the man.Probably.
> 
> The exodus collective has changed now and is now called laviticus or something ill find ya a link,http://www.myspace.com/exodussouljahs
> I think on there it says what they are doing now.


Partying hard


----------



## rasclot (Nov 22, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Partying hard


 lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2009)

tent on friday.











Lanky lemon pheno jack the ripper.
















3 Skunk specials at 7 weeks 12

er there are others in the tent cant think right now tho soz.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 22, 2009)

i just tried to rep ya but i cant gotta spread some more love fuck it. 
i think i be liking the skunk specials lol. keep up the good work bro


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2009)

theres 5 skunk special in there and 2 jack the rippers i choped the airy pheno to make room for the psychosis which is in one of the pix in front of one of the skunks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2009)

wow westy the lanky lemon is reaching for the stars eh! man your skunk specials are just that aswell special! towering up a storm!


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah I think shes stopped growing up and now i want the fatness to start. I didnt get a full compliment of my skunks. I took a tester off of the 8 week old one today to sample laters. It smells like armpits feet and arseholes with a bit of belly button cheese. Nastyest weed ive smelt in a good while lol. Alas i didnt take any cuts off my ss so its just for a one time thing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2009)

hmmmmm toejam nasty eh hahhah


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 22, 2009)

checkout how many pages your thread is @ westy 

(damnit I FUCKED IT up by posting!)


----------



## rasclot (Nov 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmmmm toejam nasty eh hahhah


 sounds like it smells good in a nasty sort of way


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> checkout how many pages your thread is @ westy
> 
> (damnit I FUCKED IT up by posting!)


lol well spotted tho least ya brought atention to it lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2009)

sorry i missled ya this ss is 8 weeks old lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2009)

thhat genuinely looks like a seed-bank picture  looooovely. what is SS again to save me going back a page  (other than smelly, can't really associate 's' to 'cheese' )


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 22, 2009)

skunk special. the pic looks awrsome on the ps3


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2009)

silly sod lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2009)

super macro on the main 42" tv via ps3


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> super macro on the main 42" tv via ps3


oooh suit you sir


----------



## Mammath (Nov 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> This ss is 8 weeks old lol
> It smells like armpits feet and arseholes with a bit of belly button cheese. Nastyest weed ive smelt in a good while lol. Alas i didnt take any cuts off my ss so its just for a one time thing.


haha... I'm familiar with that smell mate because that's exactly how my latest barneys stinks, and I love it!
Looking mighty fine there Westy.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 22, 2009)

OMGFGFGFG>>>>>>that's looks like its gonna be compleltely white when she's done .. great work man! splendid in every way!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Nov 23, 2009)

cheetah is bak. i have a pc in ma home lol


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 23, 2009)

congratulations hopefully ill be getting another one soon.. the pc i got now is fine but i want another one to use for different things.


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> cheetah is bak. i have a pc in ma home lol


jesus christ i was jus talkin bout u the other day saying we miss the cheeky chappy that is cheetah. Good to see ya man, hows it growing?


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> OMGFGFGFG>>>>>>that's looks like its gonna be compleltely white when she's done .. great work man! splendid in every way!


unfortunatly shes gonna be done b4 her time prolly, im gonna check the trichs wen lgp wakes up lol and prolly chop it anyway cuz im a weed monster smoking trees and chafing knees


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 23, 2009)

so you and lgp favour doggy then


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2009)

Shhhhhhhh, I would never say, I'm a gentalman hahahahaha


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 23, 2009)

oh yeah sorry man, your secrets safe with us lmfao


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 23, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> cheetah is bak. i have a pc in ma home lol


HOLY SHIT!!! I thought you were one of the fallen for a while. Welcome back.....


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2009)

Skunk Special at 8 and half weeks, sacrifice to the lung god.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 23, 2009)

67.3g wet for da main cola aint bad. got sticky fingers


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2009)

altogether wet its 174.5g wet buds lol so maybe ill get my 42g per plant numbers lol.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 23, 2009)

jeeeesus that's a huge nug.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> Skunk Special at 8 and half weeks, sacrifice to the lung god.







Nice job mr/mrs west


----------



## rasclot (Nov 23, 2009)

thats a lovely nug well done westy


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 23, 2009)

diggity dankness westy, schmoke the fattest j you've ever schmoked.  

+rep on ya.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 23, 2009)

wooooooo, now that is what i'm talking about.

was it love and experience that got her that porky? or do you use some magic juices towards the end of flower etc?


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 23, 2009)

wooowwwzers what a cola, nice work m8, hope ur well


----------



## Mammath (Nov 23, 2009)

Very nice Westy. Enjoy.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 23, 2009)

Holy moly Fred!!! Hows it smell? I owe you rep


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 23, 2009)

that is epic!!!!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 23, 2009)

Pic bump....

Nothing short of amazing Fred.....


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 23, 2009)

i cant fucking rep dammit..


anyoo whats all this........... i have an early night and westy has a harvest and the thread goes crazy lol.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 24, 2009)

rasclot said:


> thats a lovely nug well done westy


yeah, agreed. Lovely fat cola! Nice work man!! I can't rep you either damn it! Need to whore it up a bit first! LOL


----------



## DWR (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!! That plant looks like it should be mine 

When can i pick her up ?


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow thanks guys i didnt think ppl would like. i was expecting,"it needs another week lol". I did check the trichs and would never take a plant that wasnt at least mostly cloudy with very few clears and a few ambers lol. I only use canna coco A+B nutes and canna boost and pk.
She smells like a skunk if u can get that, armpity feety afgani smell.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey mate its your grow its only got to satisfy you not us lot, pics never do justice but that looks fkin ace!





Happy days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2009)

frickin hell i go away for an afternoon and you pull that out! frickin top work marra! seriously epic cola!


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2009)

just hope it dries nice and ain got any budrot lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 24, 2009)

I always trim the buds off the stem except for the last 4 or 5 inches so I get a nice even dry in about 3 days. I'm not selling it so I don't need to impress anyone with the size of the top.


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2009)

You could use that bud as a new measuring standard, e.g - 3 Westy Buds = 1 Metre (or a yard - whatever flicks your metric) Very cool indeed.

DST


----------



## Barking Mad (Nov 24, 2009)

Well well, like that is it?
There's me feeling proud as punch posting this in my journal








You say "fukin el barkin thats a huge cola"
-------------------------

 Then you go and trump me with this!!!
_





Skunk Special at 8 and half weeks, sacrifice to the lung god.







Well thanks for nothing.

Oh, one more thing....
Fuckin 'ell Westy thats _HUGE!!!_

Nice one mate. 
_


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> Skunk Special at 8 and half weeks, sacrifice to the lung god.


ive seen better!.........no i'm lying lolkiss-ass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

knowin westy he'll have smoked most of it by now  still. blinding work man


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2009)

Not even smoked a whole 8th yet lol. Today is the day for testing it propper lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

man i wish i was sitting at home getting baked today.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2009)

I am but supplies are very low




need to catch a train to westys and help him as if he needs it lmfao.


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2009)

its very sunny where i am today might have to shut the curtains lol. Quick question for u guys. Powder mildew, whats the best thing to get rid of it cuz the blueberry cut i was given has started to display signs of that. it seems quite mild at the min very slight but i know thyats wot it is cuz me mates got it over the road.


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> its very sunny where i am today might have to shut the curtains lol. Quick question for u guys. Powder mildew, whats the best thing to get rid of it cuz the blueberry cut i was given has started to display signs of that. it seems quite mild at the min very slight but i know thyats wot it is cuz me mates got it over the road.


I've never had it yet, but I hear Neem is good for early signs of it. Neem is good for everything though! So I would start there with a good Neem foilar spray. Sulpher is the next level up I believe, but I have no experience with sulpher as I haven't had to deal with it before.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2009)

i think its down to environmental conditions westy but im not 100% ive not dealt with it.

id probably just let it ride a bit n see how she goes


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 25, 2009)

shes bin isolated coz shes a poorly blueberry


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 25, 2009)

Powdery Mildews like dry enviro's with no wind bad light and plants huddled together.

too much N also causes drooooopy saggy leaves where it becomes more suceptible to fungi.


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2009)

well ive only had the cut bout a week and it had it wen i got it but he did spray it with pmt which obviously aint worked that well. Its no biggy if i cant sort it ill kill it lol and plant one of my blue strains, hmm which one tho I have a few blueberry seeds and some blue kachina also some deep purple and querkle and something called floater hahaha im gonna do a floater lol just cuz it sounds like im takin a dump lmao.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2009)

Id go with snow and the neem oil.
Iv seen it on house plants and neem was sprayed over the leaves and it cleared up.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> its very sunny where i am today might have to shut the curtains lol. Quick question for u guys. Powder mildew, whats the best thing to get rid of it cuz the blueberry cut i was given has started to display signs of that. it seems quite mild at the min very slight but i know thyats wot it is cuz me mates got it over the road.


damn bro it sux your mum to be has problems . give her a valium and see how she goes lol, that should calm the bitch down j.j

umm
copper, sulfer, neem, baking soda-- water and oil perhaps with some dishwashing liquid 

trimming effected leaves and making sure there's good air circulation and theres not to much moisture around the plants... also disposing of the trimmed leaves carefully. (apparently rubbing the milk on the leaves is a good preventative measure for that.. 

its more than likely because its been transferred on to your cutting so keep it quarantined. there are also plenty of things you can buy from the shop for this problem as well. so just make sure the plants in conditions that are well ventilated and not that damp.. perhaps even water less. 

otherwise any of those choices sounds good lmfao.


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2009)

I had real bad powdery mildew, you can keep it back but it is a fight to the end. I used a product by Ecostyle which is completely organic and is used on fruit/grapes.etc. It's called Silinal which has natrium silicat (translated into English is Glass water - i think - sodium of some sort) Works well!!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 26, 2009)

the midew has gone. coz the plant has been chopped. no room in the tent for weaklings


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2009)

youve been in the game 6 weeks and your already a hardliner lgp! like the style


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 26, 2009)

well it wasnt my words. they were mr west when he chopped her


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2009)

haha k well one day grasshopper you will become the teacher im sure!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 26, 2009)

i am a padowan


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 26, 2009)

You will hear them, when you learn to clear you mind. lol


----------



## weedyweedy (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh my, I can't wait to get my little hands on my seeds! I ordered bigbang, cheese and trainwreck. I'm mostly excited about the cheese and trainwreck


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2009)

I happen to of just bought some seeds that are cheese trainwreck hybrids.




"Summary: 

*Combination of world renowned Heirloom Genetics 
*
*Gorgeous plants *
*10 Seeds Per Pack*
*Very Potent*
*Unique Cheese Cake smells and tastes, combined with sweet citrus, limes and grapes.
*
Overview: 
For over three years we have inbred, back crossed and selected the finest of plants within the Trainwreck gene-pool and have selected special males to combine perfectly with our Cheese clone derived Skunk 89 line, a 4 times in-crossed Cheese derivative. Taking the stabilised Kachina line as the mother of the ''BlueKachina'' we have crossed to our exceptional Pure Purple Chitrali males to create a purple/blue Kachina with a amazing taste combination. 

BlueKachina contains some wonderful genetics that have stood the tests of time, the Cheese derived Skunk89 line, the Trainwreck and the very special pure Indica Chitrali combine wonderfully to produce a amazing depth and range of flavours. 

The high is all Kachina, up, strong, deep effect without ceilings. Very hard to build a tolerance to. 

Plants grow to typical Skunk types, a xmas tree frame with large dense buds which in some plants are fully purple and range in the line between blue, pink's and purples with a occasional greener type. Very easy to grow and enjoy.

Specifications:  

*Sativa/Indica:* Sativa effect, 75% + Sativa growth traits
*Indoor/Greenhouse:* 8 -10 Weeks
*Outdoor finish:* Late October, 35 degrees latitude and South.
*Odor level: *Medium
*Mite resistance:* High
*Mould Resistance:* High
*Stretch:* 2.5x and greater
*Yield:* High
Details: 

*Seed Lot:* Created Season 09





* Select a Picture * 







lol might be worth a grow eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2009)

Snap  .


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2009)

I need to pop some seeds tomoz running low o n gals


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> I need to pop some seeds tomoz running low o n gals


but but you gota baseball bat bud.

haha it's probably only a golfball now though


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2009)

you aint wrong, i weighed that bud up today and it was just 16g dry lol. major shrinkage lol.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> you aint wrong, i weighed that bud up today and it was just 16g dry lol. major shrinkage lol.


Still a good $200 bud though


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Still a good $200 bud though



True true thats money i dont have to spend on street slant yay. Cant member last time i bought street garbage happy days and i got 3 more skunk specials to come out in the next few days. theres some strange main colas to come lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> True true thats money i dont have to spend on street slant yay. Cant member last time i bought street garbage happy days and i got 3 more skunk specials to come out in the next few days. theres some strange main colas to come lol


sigh if only I didn't have to worry about that. 

One day though.... _one day. _


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2009)

its not to hard to do if a lazy ass stoner dude can do it. im by no means rich, i live on state benifit cuz i cant work lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

16g's is a kanny bud size westy kudos to ya bud! smoke report soon??


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2009)

shmokes like a heavy afgani skunk tired body stone with slight head buzz on the 3rd bowlfull of spliff.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 27, 2009)

Nicely done Westy. Always love your harvests mate.
I can tell your someone who's just in it for the smoke alone 
The way things should be.


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2009)

definately, cheers mammath. Are things back to normal now for ur user now?


----------



## Mammath (Nov 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> definately, cheers mammath. Are things back to normal now for ur user now?


yeah hopefully all sorted.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 27, 2009)

I had the same thing mamz, pics gone, threads looked basic, I even had to reset my password, the electronic world whos watching now,lol, shit haze got a bit of paraz about it.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 27, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> I had the same thing mamz, pics gone, threads looked basic, I even had to reset my password, the electronic world whos watching now,lol, shit haze got a bit of paraz about it.


haha yeah, that's why I stay clear of the sativas lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 27, 2009)

Hell no mamz Im here now.
[youtube]98P-gu_vMRc[/youtube]


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 27, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Hell no mamz Im here now.
> [youtube]98P-gu_vMRc[/youtube]


this song makes me want to do mushrooms.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 27, 2009)

i like this one 
[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Qg7tCXBP5g&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Qg7tCXBP5g&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]

plus it dont matter what the medacine i used to like music that pushes ya that's shrooms included, though the odd occasion a more mellow feel was greatly appreciated lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2009)

sweet afghani funk eh westy enjoy ya hazy weekend fella!


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2009)

unfortunatly every days pretty much the same. I shall enjoy the weed tho like i always do.

[youtube]/v/enBCvL1zl6s&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2009)

you not got them pics up westy?!

loving the ELO !


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2009)

nah man i gave up, it was taking to long to upload a pic and it was signing me out of riu b4 it could do it so bollocks to updates sorry ppl but take it up with riu and get the servers fixed cuz im not wasting any more time waiting for pics to load up lol. least not today anyhoo lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2009)

furry muff man shame. early mornin porn fix woulda been good


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2009)

no fair i saw that one yesterday! haha


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2009)

wel i didnt take any pics today yet lol, heres a tent shot for ya. if it ever lets me upload it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2009)

wooohooo cheers bud, like epping forest in there!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> wel i didnt take any pics today yet lol, heres a tent shot for ya. if it ever lets me upload it lol


Looking sweet bro.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wooohooo cheers bud, like epping forest in there!


 if it was really like epping forest it would have loads of shallow graves full of peeps that couldn't pay their coke bills.... lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2009)

theres only one dead body in there


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2009)

All the other dead bodys are around the house and in the celler. Oh and theres one at the bottom of a gate post near my old village lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2009)

Lookin good westy my boy


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2009)

cheers mate


----------



## rasclot (Nov 28, 2009)

lookin lovely as always westy


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 29, 2009)

tents looking lovely as usual westy...


glad i signed in today to check shit out... ive been a bit busy the last few days lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2009)

is there something we should know bout you westy? haha


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks great west !


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2009)

its no secret, my crimes are well documented and ive served my time.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2009)

DWR said:


> Looks great west !


no thank u for the quick 1000$ mate, bet uve lost more than that now lol. Poker in the rear and liqour in the front lol


----------



## crippledguy (Nov 29, 2009)

hello mate westyyy!


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> hello mate westyyy!



Hiya CPG long time no speak, alls well i hope?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 29, 2009)

mooorniing westy. hows tricks?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> All the other dead bodys are around the house and in the celler. Oh and theres one at the bottom of a gate post near my old village lol.


You should be more careful. I use a deep freeze and when the body parts are nice and frozen i send them through the wood chipper into the hog pen. A quick hosing of the chipper and light up a fatty.....


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 29, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yBGWj2c-E6s&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yBGWj2c-E6s&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]
from dont be a menace to south central.


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2009)

so i diceided what to plant to acompany my cheese and psychosis in the new year and its 2x deep purple and 2x querkles both tga strains. Thats cuz i had a taste of querkle the other week and fell in love with the funky taste lol. I might plant some more in a week or so lol.kiss-assI love this hobbie it makes I happy


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 30, 2009)

that goes without saying bro. growing is the best hobby for any man/woman to have.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> so i diceided what to plant to acompany my cheese and psychosis in the new year and its 2x deep purple and 2x querkles both tga strains. Thats cuz i had a taste of querkle the other week and fell in love with the funky taste lol. I might plant some more in a week or so lol.kiss-assI love this hobbie it makes I happy


niccceee how is that querkle by the way? I've been dying to get a purple strain in my OP, hoping to fill that gap with some TGA purps or purplewreck. 

I hear deep purple is amazing as well, but mostly the taste.


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

It wasnt the colour it was the tatse and stone. Deep purple is named after the band rather than cuz it gets purple lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

heheh the bands what i first thought of when i heard it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

i frickin hate deep purple i used to date a chick who's dad was obsessed by them like he'd sit and fingerpick his guitar for hours wishing he was richie blackmore.

all that shit sucks cream deep purple black snake. all utter gash. put down the guitars you old wrinkly bastards.

sorry had to vent... hope the bud rocks


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

cheers for that don nice to know ur feelings lol. I hate bon jovi for similer reaasons lol. I really hate bon jovi cuz they gash, all that long hair and denim ffs come on.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

i love my guitar 

hehe yeah a few of ma family members liked deep purple lol. when i seen the name it was what i thought of first lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheers for that don nice to know ur feelings lol. I hate bon jovi for similer reaasons lol. I really hate bon jovi cuz they gash, all that long hair and denim ffs come on.


you love that shit bro lmfao


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

ok i like the denim look lol, must get me some dungerees lmao


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

i like whips chains and leather goods its all good bro (j.j btw). its more a case of if they come along they come along lmfao


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

yay lets have a glam rock revival lol. Come on, come on, come on, come on come on, I say!..............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

first gig i ever went to was gary glitter. how shit is that!


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> first gig i ever went to was gary glitter. how shit is that!



Did he touch you Don? I think theres a phonenumber u can ring if u were touched by mr gad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

hahaha I NEED AN ADULT !!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

So i guess u didnt wanna be in his gang then lol.


----------



## Mammath (Dec 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> Did he touch you Don? I think theres a phonenumber u can ring if u were touched by mr gad


LMFAO
We all do thing we regret Don haha


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

In all honesty I bet it was great. Ive had a few friends go see his christmas shows and they said it was brillient. Shame the guys a cunt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

actually yeah the show was pretty good he came on stage on a motorbike with 30 other gary glitters in masks you couldnt tell which one was him till he flew on stage on a fat motorbike. 

shame hes a horrible nonce. sooner or later someone will get at him


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

bringing back mems don lmfao.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

hehe couldnt resist it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

i was never a member of the up the gary gang


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

wasnt saying you were i just thought it would be funny lol. 


may i ask why not


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

up the gary glitter?!!? up the shitter gang errr no thanks matey

i know things are upside down in Oz but come on man


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

ehy we aint that bad lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

.


----------



## Barking Mad (Dec 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> All the other dead bodys are around the house and in the celler. Oh and theres one at the bottom of a gate post near my old village lol.


Are you saying your first name is Fred then? lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

Barking Mad said:


> Are you saying your first name is Fred then? lol


well my wifes called rose lol, we'r not together any more tho lol


----------



## Barking Mad (Dec 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> well my wifes called rose lol, we'r not together any more tho lol



Bit of a thorny marriage was it? 

Dear oh lord, what an awful pun.
People have been beaten up and/or prosecuted for less!  puff puff...pass


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

lol chug chug cough cough puff pas>>>>>>


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> well my wifes called rose lol, we'r not together any more tho lol


He calls her rose because shes burried under the rose bush. Not together but not far apart.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

dear me barkin a pun by any other name would smell as foul


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2009)

I planted two deep purples and two querkles and one of each has energed in just 36 hrs lol yay just the next two and im set lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

and so it begins again! here's to a purple Easter well valentines ish haha


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2009)

well i dont think either strains are especialy purple in colour are they. Didnt ur s have a slightly blue tinge?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

querkle is deffo purple mine would have gone more if id left them another week or more im sure. 

subcool bread the querkle with the specific intent on knowing it will turn purple without cold temps or stress.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 2, 2009)

*Deep Purple*
Urkle BX / Purple Urkle X Querkle
This strain was created to lock down more of the Urkle dominant traits and bring out more of the musty grape taste that Urk is famous for.
The strain produces a wide range of female plants and not all of them will exhibit colors at all. The ones that do however are highly sought after and several people concider there Purple Grape females amoung there best Indicas strains. Not a huge producer or a fast growing plant, it makes up for it in taste and high quality.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 2, 2009)

*Querkle*
This Indica dominant hybrid has a great taste and out of a 5 plant test run all 4 females turned a nice shade of purple with warm temps throughout. Our goal was to recreate the nice grape flavor but ad some speed to the slow Urkle mom and the results are better than we expected and finding 2 keeper moms from the very small test run we did. Results from the field verify mild variation, good yields and fantastic flavor and colors. This hybrid has been featured in both Skunk and Hightimes magazine.

Phenotypes &#8211;Two main females one Short and very purple with grape flavors, the variation is a slightly more SQ dom with a taller frame and more sativa buzz.
Height- Short and dence does well un topped but faster than Urkle.


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2009)

lol thats me told then lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 2, 2009)

It's not you getting told but more of an education..lol..


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice info 5


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> It's not you getting told but more of an education..lol..



Yeah sorry i forgot to say thanks five mate. I have a real bad memory and i had read the info on both strains a while ago and forget stuff lol. Glad someones on the balll.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 2, 2009)

No problem friends. Thats what it's all about, sharing info and helping each other isn't it?


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep as far as im concerned it is. My other querkle and deep purple have both sprouted now all the lights have gone out for the evening lol just my luck lol im sure not too much stretching will happen wile im in bed lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 3, 2009)

the deep purple has been put in a pot as the roots were coming out an invading one of the qwerkle jiffy pots.


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2009)

hahaha yeah it was like it was fucking the other jiffy, bound to be a male then init lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

hahahah thats the earliest sexing ive ever heard of  randy buggers


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 3, 2009)

could be a hardcore lezo????


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 3, 2009)

That was fast rooting too reminds me of the Trwk.


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2009)

The one that was penitrating the others jiffy, im guessing will be a littel stressed after being gently removed and potted on lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 3, 2009)

then it might learn to keep its hands to itself next time lmfao


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2009)

Slap its dannys lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 3, 2009)

this thread is crazy. i come on here and first thing i hear about is plant rape.
how,s thing,s westy.
have you ever heard of a strain called super lemon grass?


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2009)

sounds like an ingrediant for some thai curry lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> sounds like an ingrediant for some thai curry lol


lmao maybe thats what,s in thai green curry, i just been to my mates to gift him a couple grams of my nemesis and he gave me some of that so called "super lemon grass". fucking stinks of citrus and is covered in trics. i had it out in the missus car and it stunk for about half hour after i put it away.....not smoked any yet.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 3, 2009)

had a closer look at the green and realised its a haze...so i put 2 and 2 together and found this http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/green-house-super-lemon-haze
he must have got names mixed up


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> had a closer look at the green and realised its a haze...so i put 2 and 2 together and found this http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/green-house-super-lemon-haze
> he must have got names mixed up



good sloothing willy, ive found quite a few strains to have that lemoney twang.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> good sloothing willy, ive found quite a few strains to have that lemoney twang.


i had a joint of it earlier and it was pure couch lock.... not really good for me cos i got shit too do lol...still be good for tomorrow night ..till then its back on the nemesis for me


----------



## danrasta (Dec 4, 2009)

Yea that super lemon haze won the cup this year,how's things westy what you got on the go now?


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2009)

I got a couple of skunk specials a couple of jack the rippers a psychosis and a cheese. with a slight sprinkel of powder mildew lol . Fukin winter lmao. Just popped 2 querkles and 2 deep purples from tga seeds


----------



## rasclot (Dec 5, 2009)

mr west said:


> I got a couple of skunk specials a couple of jack the rippers a psychosis and a cheese. with a slight sprinkel of powder mildew lol . Fukin winter lmao. Just popped 2 querkles and 2 deep purples from tga seeds


 bring on the new babies they sound good mate


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2009)

ill get a pic up wen i get home tomoz night and show em off lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 5, 2009)

westy, what the fuck we gonna do if rollitup goes down for good?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 5, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> westy, what the fuck we gonna do if rollitup goes down for good?


why is everyone saying it might go down for good? 

is this based on the fact that the site just keeps having maintenence shit and the site shuts down?

or is it really falling off? 

I hope to christ we don't have to go anywhere else. RIU rules.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 5, 2009)

seems to be working ok now. theyve been doing a lot of maintenance lately and i think they changed servers, were updating and shit like that so once its all back on track it should stay there for a while now. 

its been pissing me off to guys


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2009)

Skunk special 9 weeks2 days lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 6, 2009)

Very very nice Fred. What is skunk special? Is that a harvest shot or is it going back in?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 6, 2009)

is that for me westy? you should'nt have


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2009)

nah i chopped it after the pic lmao, needs be an all that lol
you can have it willy mate, what ya gonna trade me for it?
the skunk special is from nirvana
http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/nirvana-skunk-special


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> nah i chopped it after the pic lmao, needs be an all that lol
> you can have it willy mate, what ya gonna trade me for it?
> the skunk special is from nirvana
> http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/nirvana-skunk-special








*i,ll give you a beard and i,ll chuck in this gorde.*


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> *i,ll give you a beard and i,ll chuck in this gorde.*



Its avery nice beard but not the kinda thing i was after. Ill have the gorde, still seems a bit one sided tho. Wat els ya got????


----------



## ajkmatter (Dec 6, 2009)

how much you get from that plant looks good


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2009)

I have no idea yet its nstill drying i only cut it this afternoon lol. Should be ready for jars by wendsday with my fan on it lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> Its avery nice beard but not the kinda thing i was after. Ill have the gorde, still seems a bit one sided tho. Wat els ya got????


 ok i'll give you 4 turnips a carrot and a jar of my finest headstash


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> ok i'll give you 4 turnips a carrot and a jar of my finest headstash



ok u gotta deal, u hyad me at turnips lmAO


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> Skunk special 9 weeks2 days lol


Looks to be coated with sugar. Very nice.....


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah itys fairy crystaly. the quick dried popcorn is quite very strong.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 6, 2009)

I've just been staring at that for 5 minutes lol its a big bugger. you let you plants get well big i might try growing big 'uns. My tent is shorter than yours though. I'm thinking of upgrading to a 1.2 tent and just growing 4 plants at a time and giving them a good few weeks vegging and doing the bending thing and topping all the branches so i get a wide bush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2009)

looks like another whopping cola from mr west! top work fella!


----------



## Mammath (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah that's colarific mate!


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 6, 2009)

mr west said:


> Skunk special 9 weeks2 days lol


It looks like she is sticking her thumb up.


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2009)

hceers guys lol, luv ya all lol


----------



## JoeCa1i (Dec 6, 2009)

skunk#1.....


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2009)

JoeCa1i said:


> skunk#1.....


Cheese is a selected Sensi Skunk 1988 vintage. Purchased from the breeders shop in Amsterdam, from the man. The seeds where sprouted and this pheno has been kept and passed around in the UK since then.

Its for sure a rare 'sport' of Sk1. Which has been reported way back in the past. It is prior to there being any remake of the Sk1 strain in Adam, these where from the original seed batch we think, as its unlike any Sk1 ive seen since, as all have a lot more Afghani in the high and mix.

It has a almost pure Sativa high, with little to no body, unless harvested amber. It has a Sat dom growth profile and traits and will grow into a large diamond shape with multiple branches if left to bush. She clones easily, is still very vigorous indeed, grows fast and will go tall. Stetch from clone at 6 inch is to about 4feet in flower. 8-10 week flower, with a very adaptable cutting time, want it pure up, can be taken at 55 days, want to have you head on the desk with a cerabal 'couchlock' take it beyond 63, it isnt a Indica couchlock though, you could get up if your brain still worked. rofl.

Its a extreme resin producing plant. It will choke itself eventually i think. The nugs are incredibly dense, hard. Every little piece you pull from the bud will be coated in resin, no matter how deep in the bud you go. The high is long lasting, hard to build tolerance to.

The plant has been a keeper for all who have tried her. Very strong potency overall.

It got named the Cheese due to its really pungent smell, a real chemy pungent smell thats unlike the typical Sk1, not fruity at all. Pure fuel/chem smell...it smells like a drug. From miles, one ziplock bag is not even enough for a nug, you will smell it. Serious odor control needed in flower.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 6, 2009)

*DROOL*


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

no dribberling in the room theres tissue near the exit>>>>>>


----------



## amsterdamned (Dec 7, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Looks to be coated with sugar. Very nice.....


been away for a while 

good job on the SK spec.. had it around 4 years ago and kept it for at leats a year

its good alround smoke but it seems to take weeks to cure westy,.. enjoy \

im just aboutto crop some BB cheese, amrmageddon and the mighty bubble cheese.. all look good so ill get some bud pics up hen i get chance

happyy smoking all


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

amsterdamned said:


> been away for a while
> 
> good job on the SK spec.. had it around 4 years ago and kept it for at leats a year
> 
> ...


unfortuynatly it wont get much chance to cure lol, maybe a week if its lucky lol. I didnt take any cuts and im glad cuz i didnt get the pheno i wanted lol smell wise, theres too much afgan in this mix lol. Stilll a good all rounder tho. I was after that 1990's coffee shop smelling skunk but to no avail. Keep on trying tho, its out there somewhere lol.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry West I am really late, it truly looks amazing. I hope you don't mind I will go back and try to read as much as i can. 

The Cheese just looks amazing. Cheers bro, great job.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

go for ya life mate best pics i think are in the sig link lol. But theres a few grows now ion here lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 7, 2009)

does anything you grow ever get a chance to cure bro


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> does anything you grow ever get a chance to cure bro



yeah its normaly the last 8th in the jar lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> Skunk special 9 weeks2 days lol


shameless pic bump


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 7, 2009)

hows it goin westy? thats really nice , no shame in bumping that sexy cola, 

is it just me or do ye hate that teeth cleaning and new cigs adds??


----------



## Sc(@[email protected])KusH (Dec 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> shameless pic bump


Spent the past 2 hours starting from page one read the entire journal what a trippy ride its been very nice work Mr.West Working on my 1st grow myself i started a journal, Am newb of newb's but disabled and determined to grow some quality smoke with journals like this one to read and learn from i know i will be successful with my endevers +rep


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

Sc(@[email protected])KusH said:


> Spent the past 2 hours starting from page one read the entire journal what a trippy ride its been very nice work Mr.West Working on my 1st grow myself i started a journal, Am newb of newb's but disabled and determined to grow some quality smoke with journals like this one to read and learn from i know i will be successful with my endevers +rep



Congratulations on sticking with it and reading the whole thing lol. Dunt we talk some rubbish eh? lol been over a year since i first got the uk exodus cheese and psychosis wonder how many more years il keep them


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> shameless pic bump


Dude!

Awesome man... SO now u know how much to cut off next time eh?... great work my man!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> Congratulations on sticking with it and reading the whole thing lol. Dunt we talk some rubbish eh? lol been over a year since i first got the uk exodus cheese and psychosis wonder how many more years il keep them


I would think it would depend on how hard it would be to get the genetics again if you let them go. If I had some clone only strains I would be inclined to keep them around for a very long time even if it ment keeping it in veg and not flowering it for several years while i tried other strains.....



genfranco said:


> Dude!
> 
> Awesome man... SO now u know how much to cut off next time eh?... great work my man!


Say it isn't so! Hey man how ya been? Long time no see.....


----------



## growerboyxam (Dec 7, 2009)

safe mannnn, westy what was the best cheese ?


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Dude!
> 
> Awesome man... SO now u know how much to cut off next time eh?... great work my man!


wow good to see ya genfranco. i dunt understand wot ya mean know how much to cut off next time??


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Say it isn't so! Hey man how ya been? Long time no see.....


hehehe. I know right.... See what happens when marijane falls in love back with u ...LOL.. 



mr west said:


> wow good to see ya genfranco. i dunt understand wot ya mean know how much to cut off next time??


Whatup my man!.. Dude i mean the first i dont know 12 to 18 inches off the bottom of the plant... you know all the green that barely made any bud (although u know ill use it...LOL ) but you know that little suff? wasted effort to produce and keep those leafs green... (not that u do anything) but the theory is that the plant will use that otherwise wasted effort on the main results. Kinda lke the whole theory on lollipopin... ? Ya dig?

im always too lazy to do anything about it.... but this next batch im gonna...they are tall already...so the light wont reach that low. 

ANyway man.... good luck and good to see u too!


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 7, 2009)

Yer gen its either big top/s or have the lower pop corn I like the lower branches they seem to have more trichs on them to me.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 7, 2009)

I try and keep 'em short so the lowest branches get light too and i don't waste time vegging plus my headroom is only 1.8m lol. My last grow of jf the bottom branches had the biggest buds. Different strokes and all that lol


----------



## genfranco (Dec 7, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Yer gen its either big top/s or have the lower pop corn I like the lower branches they seem to have more trichs on them to me.



hmm... i guess now that i dont waste nothing with me bags then i wouldnt care... I never realized that about the trichs.... ill check them out. 

thanks man!


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

its about 2 footfrom the edge of the bulb to pop corn buds maybe a tad more lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 8, 2009)

yaaay pictures 










ill have the top cola soon to be a big nugg to go please Mcwesty . oh and a coke and a large fries to please.

[youtube]<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ihk9-lO5cQc&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ihk9-lO5cQc&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>[/youtube]
the whole ordering something and saying it wasnt there trick works to people lol. especially when theyre busy lmfao. i got a free chips last time though i had to take in two burgers that literally werent what i fucking ordered after a 15 minute wait to be served


----------



## bender420 (Dec 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheese is a selected Sensi Skunk 1988 vintage. Purchased from the breeders shop in Amsterdam, from the man. The seeds where sprouted and this pheno has been kept and passed around in the UK since then.
> 
> Its for sure a rare 'sport' of Sk1. Which has been reported way back in the past. It is prior to there being any remake of the Sk1 strain in Adam, these where from the original seed batch we think, as its unlike any Sk1 ive seen since, as all have a lot more Afghani in the high and mix.
> 
> ...



Man I am so in love with cheese, I just wish I could get my hands on UK Cheese in the States. Don has been really turning me onto UK Cheese. 

I always think, UK Cheese is to the Brits as OG Kush is to the Americans, specifically Californians. Both extremely potent, dense, diamond shaped, medium yielding. 

I see some breeder have hit the UK Cheese with some good males, I might try one of those one day.


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Man I am so in love with cheese, I just wish I could get my hands on UK Cheese in the States. Don has been really turning me onto UK Cheese.
> 
> I always think, UK Cheese is to the Brits as OG Kush is to the Americans, specifically Californians. Both extremely potent, dense, diamond shaped, medium yielding.
> 
> I see some breeder have hit the UK Cheese with some good males, I might try one of those one day.


If u buy seeds from http://www.cannaseur.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
you might get some free dank dairy cheese x cheese bx2 seeds. Im growing a dd cheese x cheese bx1 at the min and its deffo got that cheesey smell at 7 weeks lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> If u buy seeds from http://www.cannaseur.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
> you might get some free dank dairy cheese x cheese bx2 seeds. Im growing a dd cheese x cheese bx1 at the min and its deffo got that cheesey smell at 7 weeks lol


noted thanks bro


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> noted thanks bro



Didnt u already get some free seeds from an order that came from cannaseur?


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah but ive noted that ive finally got a promising cheese cvandidate that seems to have westies seal of approval of being most cheesy so far. 
im as happy as a pig in shit.

just a little longer bro cant wait to see em action now.


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> If u buy seeds from http://www.cannaseur.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
> you might get some free dank dairy cheese x cheese bx2 seeds. Im growing a dd cheese x cheese bx1 at the min and its deffo got that cheesey smell at 7 weeks lol


I wont pics




Il show you mine if you show me yours. 

Have it high trich count supper sticky frosty cheesee!


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2009)

oh ppl i had a mare last night, i sprayied my gals in the tent with bi-carb in water bout one heaped teaspoon to a litrer of water. I did this to try and stop some powder mildew i piked up off that blue berry clone i got off me mate. Anyway all the new fresh white hairs have gone golden brown and burnt or something i dunt wanna takew pics of it its sad lol


----------



## Mammath (Dec 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> oh ppl i had a mare last night, i sprayied my gals in the tent with bi-carb in water bout one heaped teaspoon to a litrer of water. I did this to try and stop some powder mildew i piked up off that blue berry clone i got off me mate. Anyway all the new fresh white hairs have gone golden brown and burnt or something i dunt wanna takew pics of it its sad lol


Shit Westy mate I think the correct dosage is a teaspoon per gallon, which is 4 litres.
I don't know what you can do to rectify it.
Hope they come good for ya.


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Shit Westy mate I think the correct dosage is a teaspoon per gallon, which is 4 litres.
> I don't know what you can do to rectify it.
> Hope they come good for ya.


 They will either come round and shrug it off like a good weed or itll slow them down and stop em. I only got 5 plants in my tent at min as u can imajin i dunt wanna put good plants into the tent at the min as it stands lol.. Kill or cure death or glory shit or bust lol


----------



## Mammath (Dec 9, 2009)

I reckon they'll come round mate just like a good weed does.
You cant kill MJ, just slow her down a bit.
At least the mildew will be gone


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm sure they will come good man. Wouldn't the same thing happen even if you sprayed the white hairs with just plain water anyway? I thought that was one of the reasons to avoid spraying in flower unless really needed, like for mildew or mites or whatever.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 9, 2009)

daaaaamn lol. 

someone tried something new whilst medicated i see lol. hope everythings back on track soon. hmmm looks like your princess may be your saviour yet bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

they'll pick up man probably stunt them till the last 3 weeks but you can bet your last nug when you boost the pk in new hairs new calyx's or double your nug back


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2009)

well i only got 5 in the tent at min and il be taking 2 maybe 3 of them out over the next week or two. Once ive done that ill ghet in the tent bleach the walls and floor and then ill put a psychosis and a cheese in while my new seedlings veg up good. Knowing coco it wont be long b4 they get flowerd lol. All i needed to do was leave the light off tilll the morning lol and i might of avoided this lol. Like jester said i tried something new while medicated lol. I do everything medicated to some degree lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 10, 2009)

me to bro  

im charging a few billies every 10-15. if im not stoned then im just not interested. and im sore lol. so fuck it i reckon. why not be intrigued and have less pain.

man ive got some stories lol, a lot worse than misslabelling so ya can feel better now don lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

hahah i bet man, touch wood ive been lucky my mistakes havent really cost me that much.

ive jinxed it now i can see im gonna have some epic disaster lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 10, 2009)

nah you touched wood.. plus i touched it for ya (and no not the one in my pants  )
don't talk negative bro, think happy thoughts 

but im also of the opinion if you always expect shit in life then only good things can happen


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

im just doing some shopping for some extra red spec for my under lighting im thinking a red spec or maybe a purple cfl cant decide


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 10, 2009)

dont you already use a hps???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah 600w i just want something for the popcorn. maximise my output for a fractional cost increase


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 10, 2009)

okay cool i think i got ya. more bigger trichomes and shit????

umm couldn't say which is the best as i dont really use them lol. though i do know this the theory is there and seems correct. personally id go with a uv light though as i said i know some people that use them and i have read a bit about them as ill probably incorporate something of the sort eventually.

but they all say the same thing not to use to much as its bad for the plants and possibly you as well if you spend to much time in there lol. 

less water also helps in some cases 

*or are you talking about the lower buds????*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

hahahaha im talking both getting a uv bulb but running it on a rotation of like 

1st 3 wks of flower in the first 3 hours of 12 light
2nd 3 wks middle 3 hours of 12 light 
3rd 3 wks last 3 hours of 12 

so its mimicking the sun, i had heard too much is not only bad for your girls but could give you burns or skin cancer if your exposed for too long. i want wicked buds not fucking melanoma haha

and the cfl red spec for the lower buds under the main canopy, every grow i see that has supplemental under lighting be it strip light or cfl has popcorn that would pass as bud from the canopy top


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah that should work a treat imho 

also try allow for as much light penitration as healthily possible. i dont think i have to say this but depending on how you get the lights in the bottom of the canopy ya should make sure the cords are white and as thin as possible or come in from strait under perhaps depending on setup and light penetration.

hehe cant wait to see your results bro. seems were all forking out some dosh as of late lol. and not only for christmas lol. also if ya want to mimic the sun a little blue spectum is good too 

is anyone else using the excuse its christmas or its a gift to yourself perhaps i know ive used it lol.

ive also noticed generally plants surviving on less water but happily tend to have more (and bigger) trichomes. there also there to help the plants in hotter less moist climates as well as pest and uv controll.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah i was reading that less water in the coco was better for building root structure so i switched from giving my girls 10 litres every two days and the medium being soaked to 5 litres everyday and it being a lot drier. cant say as ive noticed any difference really the roots being in the coco n that haahaha

yeah man im treating me n the missus to a new tv this xmas. lets face it whos going to buy you the exact present you want for xmas but yourself! tis the season for giving 

what have you got your eye on ???


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 10, 2009)

i was referring to the fact were all setting ourselves up for a better next run lol. 

ummm im getting a chainsaw and a computer for myself. got everyone else there gifts today. still got a a few more gifts to get maself yet though lol. . got the money put away but now im broke as fuck and wont have any money spare for a while. got to get some metal welding done to my car and rego comming up soon plus a few other poxy bills lol.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 10, 2009)

being broke around christmas sucks. for 2 straight years. 

especially when your birthday is right around the same time.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 10, 2009)

i get bombardered too bro lol. thats why this time im taking a stand lol. 

total in presents for other people from me went to over $370 dollars today .


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 10, 2009)

ehy were lucky westy fucked up other wise im sure hed be quite rocked perhaps slightly pissed at how far his threads come along huh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

a chainsaw to self for xmas is fucking kool man 

naaah westy wont be pissed


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2009)

I dunt care as much as u might think lol. less plants means more bud lol. it dont look good in my tent the plants are like a painters radio lmao.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 11, 2009)

yeah i cant wait to get the chainsaw.

it would still make an interesting pic bump though


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2009)

U have to take an action shot of ya new saw dude, I wanna see sawdust flying lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 11, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> yeah i cant wait to get the chainsaw.
> 
> it would still make an interesting pic bump though


 do you actually need a chainsaw? or is it just purely for fun?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 11, 2009)

He's trying out to replace jackels front man in that song lumberjack lol...


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 11, 2009)

Heres th leaf from th DQ#5.














Looks like a wicked bug...


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks very cheesey. looks lovely and almost a charcachure of a cannabis leaf.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 11, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> do you actually need a chainsaw? or is it just purely for fun?


ye i do im sick of paying for firewood, at least this way every now and then people can pay me lol. 

its also for fun and things of the sort 
the one i just got is a husky 353 20".... i found a great deal 

ill also be getting a smaller saw though this will just be a cheapie. prolly mcolloch or whatever it is lol. this ones just to get small shit out of my way when i go out in ma 4wd. thats my story and im sticking to it 



mr west said:


> U have to take an action shot of ya new saw dude, I wanna see sawdust flying lol.


ill have to see what i can do . 

hehe thats if i ever get it payed for lol. i had to wait for the missus o finish buying something and then transfer funds to paypal so ill have it within the next few weeks. and westy ill even show ya were i hide the dead bodies. j.j (i havent really killed anyone........ yet lol..)


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2009)

they found all the bodies i hid the rotten bastads lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 12, 2009)

stinky bastids.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> they found all the bodies i hid the rotten bastads lol


oh well at least they didnt find you bro


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 15, 2009)

They did then he faked his own death lgp had to dig him up.


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> They did then he faked his own death lgp had to dig him up.



that fake noose was itchy, shame my brother went the same way but actualy died lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 15, 2009)

Got some more cheese for me????

I don't grow it

I don't smoke it.....

I USUALLY get enough CHEESE PORN to keep my CHEEZY hunger at bay...... from right here


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Got some more cheese for me????
> 
> I don't grow it
> 
> ...


funny u should say about cheese, we have a dank dairy cheese x cheese bx1 at 72 days in my tent, she had a heavey dose of bi-carb and i think shes stunted a bit and also in a small pot so well see tomoz wot she looks like and stuff lol. Stay tuned for more cheese.............. u should smoke some its really nice lol.


----------



## Mammath (Dec 15, 2009)

Have we seen pics of the bi-carb over load yet Westy.
I think that could be quite entertaining lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Have we seen pics of the bi-carb over load yet Westy.
> I think that could be quite entertaining lol.


im sure it would lol, theres only 2 left in my tent i can take out ill see wot i can do for ya ina min lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2009)

I would upload a couple of pics but lifes too short lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 16, 2009)

hmmmmm this problem has been around for a while now lol. this sux


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

some of my tent after the bi carb treatment lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

at fucking last lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2009)

fat buds westy which ones that n the close up? the ripper?

bicarb doesnt look too bad man!?


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

this is a skunk special at nine an half weeks but ten weeks now loooking like a painters radio lol. The other close up is my psychosis thats coverd in bicarb too lol. In the tent pic its the big one on the left thats the jack the ripper same age as the co but not as covered in carb lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2009)

looks just about done all bar the shouting, see ill not be the only one with the shears out this weekend


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 18, 2009)

everyone is chopping for christmas..


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

Happy chopping.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

My beautifull girlfriend fed it yesterday by mistake so ill give it a day or so to use that then a flush n chop lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 18, 2009)

dont make me sick lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> dont make me sick lol


beg your pardon lol?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2009)

moving from post to post and trying to keep things making sense in this thread, pointless, what the hell is going on most of the time! this page seems to be nothing but bi-carbed plants, chainsaws, and lots and lots about dead bodies!


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> My beautifull girlfriend fed it yesterday by mistake so ill give it a day or so to use that then a flush n chop lol


You lucky sod, LGP looking after you grow while you get stoned to fk.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah im not sure if this thread is coming to a natural end what with all the death and nasties.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2009)

judging from what i've read, there will be nothing natural about it


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

lol, ill get back in the swing of things soon enough with a cheese and 2 psychos in my tent. Specialy now i know the dose for bi-carb


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 18, 2009)

without scrolling back pages, what was the bi-carb for? c02? (although the logical part of my brain is saying in that case why is it all over the plants themselves? )


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

it was to beat powder mildew, i read it on a gardening site lol experimenting lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 18, 2009)

did it beat the mildew?


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

the jurys still out on that one lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 18, 2009)

hahahah, it was worth it then!! lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

well i fucked lgps dank dairy cheees with it and most the plants have come out the tent that were bad so its hard to tell till the nest lot get big lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 18, 2009)

well i hope it gets sorted for you mate. fuckin blueberry clone fucked with your shit


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

thats the one, I blame don for making me want a blue berry lol (jk)


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 18, 2009)

i had one last week, was only a little seedling..it died and i dont even know why


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

lpg has two blue berry seedlings in my veg room at min hpe they do wot we want lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 19, 2009)

Westy just spray hi ph water on the plants at lights on but move the light way up for 30 min works a treat!! On mold spores.


----------



## nanskies (Dec 19, 2009)

nice


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

[youtube]/v/XdsMqAVMJKg&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]

sat in on a sat night lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2009)

knew id get the blame hahahaha


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> knew id get the blame hahahaha


well its not really ur fault don mate, its the guy my mate got the djshorts blueberry off of he keeps his plants outside in the summer and then brings em in wen it gets cold. Never mind eh once we get lgps tent up ill sort mine out lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2009)

back on track blood! sweet. man i dont log in for days and have 100 pages to read lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2009)

I noticed uve been away mate u ok?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2009)

aye just mad busy what with xmas and drinking man, im winding down now had the xmas do's and just looking forward to some time with the missus and family, looking forward to getting the dope out the house its stinking up the gaff like somethin rotten.

hows yasen ? SHtoooooooooned is my guess?


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye just mad busy what with xmas and drinking man, im winding down now had the xmas do's and just looking forward to some time with the missus and family, looking forward to getting the dope out the house its stinking up the gaff like somethin rotten.
> 
> hows yasen ? SHtoooooooooned is my guess?


Aye yeah as always lol. My mum dropped a bomb on me today, my older brother who had a stroke the other month has been diagnosed with MS, what are the chances? Its kinda blown me away lol. Now i gotta hope for the two of us lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2009)

man thats harsh that really is. i feel for ya both fella. the chances are pretty unlikely or are they roe likely being brothers? im not sure. either way man rough as fuck.

hows he taking it?


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man thats harsh that really is. i feel for ya both fella. the chances are pretty unlikely or are they roe likely being brothers? im not sure. either way man rough as fuck.
> 
> hows he taking it?


well i dont know as such we live miles and miles from eachother and rearly talk my mum told me to email him but i dunno wot to say lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 21, 2009)

hey westy, do you flower your mothers after a couple months to get an extra yield, then just take clones to turn into new mums?


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> well i dont know as such we live miles and miles from eachother and rearly talk my mum told me to email him but i dunno wot to say lol


 All the best with that Mr West. It's always easier than we think getting back in touch....i just found my old man after not seeing him for 10 years....your bru is probably sitting thinking the same thing. Give him a bell man. Good luck.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> well i dont know as such we live miles and miles from eachother and rearly talk my mum told me to email him but i dunno wot to say lol


AS DST says man hed probably appreciate someone to talk to that knows. but as you say getting back in touch is hard. bah effin humbug bro. keep ya chin up n ya nose smokey <<<<<<<<<<< speed dried dairy Queen.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> AS . keep ya chin up n ya nose smokey <<<<<<<<<<< speed dried dairy Queen.


 here here Don!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> hey westy, do you flower your mothers after a couple months to get an extra yield, then just take clones to turn into new mums?



Thats wot i have been doing yeah, not sure if its the best way to go but im tight for space and cant really keep larg mothers and have room for everything else lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2009)

I aint posted any pics in a while cuz of pm but i gotta show ya this lol the jack the ripper pheno#3 has leaf bud lol, check it out>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2009)

is it just the one or all over?


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2009)

as of yet ive only spoted the one as we were cleaning the leafs with surgical spirit to try and kill the pm lol. It was lpg who spoted it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2009)

surgical spirit eh ! careful with that man on overdose of that would be catastrophic


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2009)

Itll kill or cure it lol. only dabbing it off with cotton wool gently gently caty monkey an all that lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.zazzle.co.uk/the_cheese_fairy_tshirt-235573377035819607


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2009)

[youtube]/v/3mpqm64kX3E&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
god im bored lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> http://www.zazzle.co.uk/the_cheese_fairy_tshirt-235573377035819607


 lol do u reckon the cheese fairy has got1?


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 23, 2009)

hehe im baaaaack. 
Merry Christmas People 
​ 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> back on track blood! sweet. man i dont log in for days and have 100 pages to read lol


hehe i know what you mean bro lol. mission finding where i was on this thread last.

dont worry bro chrisy's been hectic for me too lol. 



w1ckedchowda said:


> hey westy, do you flower your mothers after a couple months to get an extra yield, then just take clones to turn into new mums?


ummm taking clones after a plant flowers too many times wil; cause the plant to clone stress far easier. not only that but you will generally realise its not really a great way to do things as your plants go through extra stress and yeah basically to put it simple the plants quility will degrade and the clone will show signs of clone stress far easier. ie; may start to look different and possibly mutate. 

the important thing to remember here is that the genetics are exactly th same so if that time arises and you have some great male pollen lying around it would be a good idea to use that IMHO.

Again Merry Christmas
for all you guys though you may have to share sorry 


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

j88

​


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 23, 2009)

merry xmas too mang. 

to respond to my last post, I meant does westy take clones off his mums *THEN *flower them for max yield, or does he just take multiple clones and sog/something?

Reason I ask is I'm not sure what is more productive: Flowering mothers after you root clones from them (to make new mums), or just flowering the clones you take from them and making new mothers later in the future?


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

what i do is grow 2 or 3 clones till they are 2 feet touch. Take a few clones then flower. Bah humbug to christmas and the christians. I will wish u all happy holidays tho and welcome back the sun. Wish everyone ahappy new year too.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 24, 2009)

didnt santa get u what you want  ??


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> didnt santa get u what you want  ??


I always get wot i want from santa lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 24, 2009)

even if it was a nice blondie with nice long legs, big bresteses tight booty and a face that just says come fuck me???

if thats the case talk to santa for me hook a brother up lol. 

dont worry i believe you though... everyone knows santas been pimping since long before any of us were around.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 24, 2009)

im in trouble for that one


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> im in trouble for that one



What ya gonna be in truble for?????


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr West, Have been reading your thread..very funny and informative at the same time. Sorry about your Brother.
Was wondering if you remember a golfer named HRH Mr. Tony Jacklin?

It looks as if you may get around a bit was wondering
Any good stuff on Amy, yes that Amy,,,,, winehouse


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

Hemlock said:


> Mr West, Have been reading your thread..very funny and informative at the same time. Sorry about your Brother.
> Was wondering if you remember a golfer named HRH Mr. Tony Jacklin?



Thanks for reading Hemlock, Im unfamiler with that golfer. Ive only started plaing in the last few months lol, Im rubbish lol. Sorry


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 24, 2009)

He was the tiger of his day, 69 Open Chamionship and 70 US OPen champ. Won several ryder Cups as a player and Capt. 
He was the 1st UK golfer to come to America, play full time and win. As you know during the 70's UK tax rate was like 70-75%
Fuckin crazy that, but it looks like we'll be gettin a dose of it here in America before ya know it.

any dish on Amy.


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

only that she hit someone at a pantomime in milton keynes lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> only that she hit someone at a pantomime in milton keynes lol


Poor Amy...everyone picks on her LOL


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

Me and me mate made some bubble hash the other day and im enjoying it tonight. Also got some soft black hash but i prefer my bubble hash tbh tho its very close lol. Happy christmas RIU


----------



## danrasta (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey westy happy x-mas to ya! looks like santa came early and left ya some bubble hash, smoke nice does it? Had bit of that squidgy black my self nice smoke well i thought it anyway!


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah the soft black is very nice heavy stone and beutifull hashy taste. The bubble hash is amazing much better than i thought itd be for a first time using my bags lol


----------



## danrasta (Dec 24, 2009)

Yea it looks nice, i look forward to a day i harvest enough to make some bubble hash! How much you use to make it and how much you get?


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

oh yeah happy xmess to everyone too lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

I used bout an oz of trim and got bout an 8th or so back


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

no more than bout 5 or 6 plants worth of trim


----------



## danrasta (Dec 24, 2009)

That aint to bad at all, to think of all the trim i've wasted! I order some bubble cheese the other day from big buddha what do you reckon will it be any use?


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

could be their blue cheese is very good so theres every chance the bubble cheese will be


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 24, 2009)

merry christmas westy


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> merry christmas westy



Cheers mate puffin a fat one for ya now lol ccktail spliff >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 24, 2009)

i still need to get me some bubble bags...

you know I've never really smoked hash? I've smoked it like once and got super duper stoned. 

I really wana make my own this time around.


----------



## danrasta (Dec 24, 2009)

Yea hopefully it will be, i think il use it for my next grow! Haha enjoy that cocktail spliff i aint had one of them since i was last in the dam!


----------



## eza82 (Dec 24, 2009)

wow, this thread is still alive.... This is still one of THE BEST BUDS i have ever growin !!!!!!! I suppose this thread is testament to that !

NIce one Mr west !!

What you useing these days in way of nutes and additives ??


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

I havent found anything as powerfull yet so its still cheese for me lol. tho i just made some bubble hash which if very nice>>>> cough cough pass out catch ya laters im beat nernmight


----------



## eza82 (Dec 24, 2009)

What you useing these days in way of nutes and additives ??


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> I aint posted any pics in a while cuz of pm but i gotta show ya this lol the jack the ripper pheno#3 has leaf bud lol, check it out>>>>>


wtf a leave bud that so weird


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry crimbo everyone


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2009)

eza82 said:


> What you useing these days in way of nutes and additives ??



Im using the canna coco range. Medium, nutes and boosts.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 25, 2009)

haha u have leaf bud its madness
Originally Posted by *mr west*  
_




_


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2009)

rasclot said:


> haha u have leaf bud its madness
> Originally Posted by *mr west*
> _
> 
> ...


shame its just the one leaf, ive seen it on other ppls grows but many leafs lol, maybe next time cuz i got a clone of this strain jack the ripper


----------



## rasclot (Dec 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> shame its just the one leaf, ive seen it on other ppls grows but many leafs lol, maybe next time cuz i got a clone of this strain jack the ripper


 itl b good 2 have loads of them n save em up for a fat1 lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 25, 2009)

Love that JTR...I don't that Pheno. But the one i have is a tastie treat
Merry Christmas


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2009)

yeah ive had jtr b4 2 dif phenos but they both had a nice taste and good strong stone, lemon haze like they say. I forgot to pk and boost and its 7 weeks today so i gave her some this feed lol


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 26, 2009)

happy christmad mr west and ganga princess


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> happy christmad mr west and ganga princess


cheers caliboy. hope ur having a good one, hows tyhe weather down ur end? lol all the snows gone round here yay thank fuck


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 26, 2009)

got rid o that little problem yet bro??

or tent still not empty lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2009)

Nah im trying to battel it on the grow lol. Surgical spirit and cotton wool and just wash the affected areas gently


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 26, 2009)

what about a burner?? may be worth looking into then

hope all gets better soon though.


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2009)

i got cats and fish i cant go burning stuff in my bedroom lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 26, 2009)

hmmmmm 

yosa point is well taken.... 

have you seen spun??? when the dogs hair changes color lmfao.


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> yosa point is well taken....
> 
> have you seen spun??? when the dogs hair changes color lmfao.


no is spuna film? Lgp has me watching racing stripes the film bout a zebra who wins races lol, full of sentiment and emotional music. u not on msn?


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 26, 2009)

nah lol. 

and yeah spuns a movie lol. not bad imho (britney murpheys in it)
anyhoo in the movie the dogs in around cook to long and its hair changes color.


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2009)

Obviously lol. Nah i aint seen that lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 26, 2009)

its a good movie you should watch it


----------



## rasclot (Dec 26, 2009)

hey westy wots the strongest n strongest smellin out of the exodus n psychosis??


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2009)

they both about the same in stank the psycho we belive is half cheese half sensi super skunk eraly ninetys stock. The co is a sweeter smelling cheesey version an i think is a bit stronger stone than the cheese.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> they both about the same in stank the psycho we belive is half cheese half sensi super skunk eraly ninetys stock. The co is a sweeter smelling cheesey version an i think is a bit stronger stone than the cheese.


 wicked mate cant wait


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2009)

dunt get me wrong the chees stones ya real good in the head but has littel body to it


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 27, 2009)

i like being stuck to the couch only problem is when ya get the munchies and cant be getting anything...

guess thats what the missus is good for lol. j.j ya all know i live her hehe


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> i like being stuck to the couch only problem is when ya get the munchies and cant be getting anything...
> 
> guess thats what the missus is good for lol. j.j ya all know i live her hehe




I know u love her mate not sure wot u said tho ???


----------



## bender420 (Dec 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> I know u love her mate not sure wot u said tho ???



Happy holidays westy mate.

LOL I think he means, when he is high sitting on the couch and cannot move to get anything the misses comes in handy to get him food.


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2009)

bender420 said:


> Happy holidays westy mate.
> 
> LOL I think he means, when he is high sitting on the couch and cannot move to get anything the misses comes in handy to get him food.


its over aint it christmas? lol I knew what jester was on bout lol, i was taking the piss at his typos


----------



## eza82 (Dec 28, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> i like being stuck to the couch only problem is when ya get the munchies and cant be getting anything...
> 
> guess thats what the missus is good for lol. j.j ya all know i live her hehe


 
How are you big fella ? Except the stuck on couch bit


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 28, 2009)

same old same old, i can always complain...

what ya been doing with yaself these days?? werent ya leaving RIU to start a business??


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2009)

your memory is better than mine jester


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 28, 2009)

ive actually got a pretty shitty memory lmfao.


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2009)

who are you again?


----------



## eza82 (Dec 28, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> same old same old, i can always complain...
> 
> what ya been doing with yaself these days?? werent ya leaving RIU to start a business??


I did !...now im sick of it ! Im over chilli seeds for now. It dose its thing. www.chilliseedbank.com.au

I am moving to USA, and decided to open this froum; 

http://medicalmarijuanawisconsin.prophpbb.com/ 

(only 2 days old- still workin on it,, few weeks before full luanch)

So Im off and gettin rid of the chilli biz, & will likely be around here more again... as my only real passion is this .


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> who are you again?


umm i cant remember 



eza82 said:


> I did !...now im sick of it ! Im over chilli seeds for now. It dose its thing. www.chilliseedbank.com.au
> 
> I am moving to USA, and decided to open this froum;
> 
> ...


sorry bro but i gotta put ma foot down if your going to promote a pro cannabis site... fuck off the stupid slang you aint mexican are you.

this is another thing we all must adopt, marijuana/marihuana is mexican slang for cannabis and was later used as a name to help abolish the plant and peoples writes to grow it, a racist play on words. 

if your running a pro cannabis site you should try to adhere to this as it sets a good example for your visitors. 

another thing your going to need is someone who knows there shit as sstaff members to help thos med patients sucessfully grow.

other than that cool. i wish you well on this one hehe


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 28, 2009)

did he say chili,,,,????WTF


----------



## eza82 (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes I said chilli, I luv it !
Jez ?? You cant remember me ? Man you must smoke as much as I do  



Jester88 said:


> umm i cant remember
> 
> 
> sorry bro but i gotta put ma foot down if your going to promote a pro cannabis site... fuck off the stupid slang you aint mexican are you.
> ...


True, but Cannibis just dant fit... tried to figure one out but FAILED. lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2009)

umm i prolly smoke more than u  possibly .j.j though it helps me take less painkillers and sleep easier. and i was saying i cant remember who i am lmfao.


----------



## eza82 (Dec 29, 2009)

Well its been almost a year since I posted on here, you guys didnt miss my BS then ?


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2009)

so everything you posted was bullshit then? j.j

if you did dribble shit and take threads off topic i dont remember it lol. and i doubt anyone else would they got me to contend with lmfao.

im the official thread hijacker as far as i knew... i certainly hope they dont mind me doing this.

i remember your hormones thread 
ummmm i still got an argument. get it changed as it really is the truth a hormone can be used at any time in a pants growth, not only when there at there optimal growth. they will still do what there supposed to do.

think of us if we have disorders that are cured or compensated for with hormones and plants are the same.

basically a hormone added at any stage of growth is going to work. per se. it only helps that the plants are in tip top condition.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 29, 2009)

jester is the thread hijacker.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2009)

hehehe  = me
(im going to request an official smiley how ya think that will go down ).

i truly am sorry guys i try and make up for it at times. yas can tell me to shut up anytime just say something like ehy jester shut he fuck up, i wont be offended lol. what can i like to speak my mind.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 29, 2009)

ok, u can speak ur mind ere and on ma thread. its a free country on mine lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2009)

technically you own us don't you lol. well used to hehehe

we had to survive 2 famins surviving on cannabis seeds and what not lol. did you guys know that one??


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 29, 2009)

thats all u deserve convicts lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2009)

they gave birth to us, they brought us up, its all there fault. hmmmph.

maybe they should have learned to take care o kids better and got some morals about em and not just worried about telling there wives about the syphilis the prosty has given them both and beating her around a little. 

what say ye to that.
meh im just fucking wid yas im glad im where i am hehe thanks guys. anyhoo im off to bed nitey nite ppls.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 29, 2009)

ok joking wid u to m8. its all gud in love and war


----------



## eza82 (Dec 29, 2009)

This is Hilacking for sure (sorry westy !) Id rather talk about ya cheese 

Hormones; Its not that you 'cant' use them at any stage. But IMO its only going to perform well with optimal conditions and good timing. Much like useing Co2.... Its just not worth your time unless everything else is humming.
Yes Hormones will help any plant any time. But to get best results, you are better off adding Hormones to an already successfull program at the right time.
is all,
EZ



Jester88 said:


> so everything you posted was bullshit then? j.j
> 
> if you did dribble shit and take threads off topic i dont remember it lol. and i doubt anyone else would they got me to contend with lmfao.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2009)

Cheese did someone say cheese? I like to talk about cheese.

I know how to make a hormone, dunt pay her.


----------



## eza82 (Dec 29, 2009)

ROFL, hmmmmm dont give me ideas 

I remeber your first harvest of cheese (almost), or it was just after ..... I assume you are still running it ? What gen ?


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2009)

i got a chese girl in at 2 weeks 3 days in lol and a psycho at 11 days 12/12 and a jack the ripper at 7 weeks and a psycho at 7 weeks.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

i think this thread is as old as the wake n bake

EDIT: nvm lol seems like it


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2009)

It is for sure at least 14 months old i got my first cut of cheese in november last year


----------



## eza82 (Dec 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> It is for sure at least 14 months old i got my first cut of cheese in november last year


Pretty much when I got here  - Its like i never left 
(though a 12mth absence)

Nice one westy, I did get a FEM cheese seed from Pick N Mix, it was *hermi*  - not happy ! 

Skunk #1, lemon skunk, AMS, Purple Og, all went well though


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> Cheese did someone say cheese? I like to talk about cheese.
> 
> I know how to make a hormone, dunt pay her.


or stick it in her ass
its like this but without the spewing (unless some good drugs are taking there effect that is then the pukes a possibility hehe.



eza82 said:


> This is Hilacking for sure (sorry westy !) Id rather talk about ya cheese
> 
> Hormones; Its not that you 'cant' use them at any stage. But IMO its only going to perform well with optimal conditions and good timing. Much like useing Co2.... Its just not worth your time unless everything else is humming.
> Yes Hormones will help any plant any time. But to get best results, you are better off adding Hormones to an already successfull program at the right time.
> ...


MUCH BETTER. 

though theres one product that i know of that will help a plant of any status yield better and beyond there genetic capabilities.

i wont post it often though as i wont use it for the point of the whole unknowns over prolonged use, but heaps of people use it, it sells like hotcakes ma mate at the store says hehe. 

ive tried it once and was impressed it does literally double to triple your usual yield. on any plant and even if they look shitty (note if branches are too skinny may cause some problems hehe)

and dont worry bout the hijacking as mentioned before this is what i do best. though i/everyone would love a pic update i bet westy . how long till shes back at her former glory you guestimating??



Lil ganja princess said:


> ok joking wid u to m8. its all gud in love and war


true so the banging on the head rule still applies..... shiiiit and i been using clever tactics all this time when the answer was still so simple..

hmm i think ill start small and work my way up *HEY WESTY *wheres that moaning hoe at???? im not paying either


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> or stick it in her ass
> its like this but without the spewing (unless some good drugs are taking there effect that is then the pukes a possibility hehe.
> hmm i think ill start small and work my way up *HEY WESTY *wheres that moaning hoe at???? im not paying either


i go away for one minute and you lot are talking bout pushing whores xmas dinner back in....... 

hehehe


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2009)

ill take a quick pic of my tent at min i aint looked today so itll be a treat for me too lol brb


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2009)

Only 4 plants inthere at min lol. From back to front left to right we have Cheese, psychosis on the back row and jack the ripper and another young psychosis.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 30, 2009)

still a treat to look at... im happy now lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 30, 2009)

nothing but a b=bunch of horney boys in this thread lol


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 30, 2009)

ehy blame the girlfriends obviosly yas are doing something wrong 

edit
my missus says im an ass hehe


----------



## eza82 (Dec 30, 2009)

(nod)
 - im married,, though it still dose not stop the mind .....


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 30, 2009)

mr west said:


>


 You've come a long way Fred


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2009)

Two sylables for ya, CO-CO. Lol Even tho Ive come a long way I still have shitloads to learn.. Give a lazy man a dificult job and he'll find an easier way of doing it.


----------



## eza82 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great quote !
"Give a lazy man a dificult job and he'll find an easier way of doing it."

And yes they are looking sexual. Compared to early days


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> Two sylables for ya, CO-CO. Lol Even tho Ive come a long way I still have shitloads to learn.. Give a lazy man a dificult job and he'll find an easier way of doing it.


theres always more to learn. anyone that says they know everything about this plant is full of shit and you will soon realize 8 times out of ten they dont know shit lmfao.

people like westy are smart they keep learning and learning striving to improve knowing theres always ways to improve and more to learn. 

you know more than half the commercial rip off merchants here do anyways.


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2009)

cheers mate means alot lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

carefull jest his head wont fit through the door  jks

besides come off it man dont be modest your dialling your shit in better every grow, dealing with the setbacks and striving forth.


----------



## eza82 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey Don !

Same guys same shit , i luv it !


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2009)

man this pm has gfotten me down. Im sitting here watching my screen saver wich is of my pics and seeing the early signs of pm and wishing i knew then what i know now lol. Hindesights abitch and could of saved lives lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

eza82 said:


> Hey Don !
> 
> Same guys same shit , i luv it !


sup Eza,

did you expect any change hahaha hows tricks fella




mr west said:


> man this pm has gfotten me down. Im sitting here watching my screen saver wich is of my pics and seeing the early signs of pm and wishing i knew then what i know now lol. Hindesights abitch and could of saved lives lol



ah bro these things are sent to try us, i remember feeling the same guttedness with mites, mould, pisspoor yeild lol the list is endless but one thing it does mean is that you will overcome it eventually bro! 

im gonne hit a pipe, i suggest you do too bud


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2009)

feel like hittin something lmao, lgp will pass me a spliff soon and things will get forgotten, ah cannbliss


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 30, 2009)

here ya are mr west puff puff pass >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 30, 2009)

heres another 

you'll get on top of it bro. 

otherwise you could always take advantage of lgp  clean up and continue as usual,


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2009)

well thats the plan, limp on with mine and wen lgp is going good strip mine down and start again lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> well thats the plan, limp on with mine and wen lgp is going good strip mine down and start again lol



Ah yes a little stripping..Do have a good strip...LOL


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 1, 2010)

happy new year everyone


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2010)

happy new year jester. hope u and the misses had a great nite


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 1, 2010)

umm nah it was pretty shit actually lmfao


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2010)

we went round a m8s an played on the wii


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2010)

nad today has been a right fucking laugh, not.


----------



## g0ds3nd (Jan 1, 2010)

hey ive got the following cheese genetics in the post 
Greenhouse cheese
big bhudda cheese
big bhudda cheesus
big bhudda cheisel
big bhudda bubble cheese
nirvana swiss cheese
barneys farm blue cheese

out of the cheese's youve grown apart from the exodus obvz which is the biggest yeilder and has the most potent ched smell


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2010)

urd be best off with bb blue cheese, im not sure bout the rest dude. could be good being a cheees cross tho lol


----------



## g0ds3nd (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah i read about the barneys farm blue cheese after i bought it lol your cheisel looked amazing how did it smoke dude ?


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2010)

the cheeezle was ok, smelt the bomb . Id grow it again, maybe lol.


----------



## g0ds3nd (Jan 2, 2010)

i cant wait to try it anyway you got any pics of your exodus ive got to page 241 of your journal lol gonna take me another 2 or 3 hours of toking to get throughit lol congratz on being a cannabis cannaseir


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2010)

g0ds3nd said:


> i cant wait to try it anyway you got any pics of your exodus ive got to page 241 of your journal lol gonna take me another 2 or 3 hours of toking to get throughit lol congratz on being a cannabis cannaseir



Cheers dude er check my album for some cheese pics


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2010)

pics are good on this page https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125765-cheese-whole-cheese-nothing-but-348.html#post3108284


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2010)

pics are good on this page https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/125765-cheese-whole-cheese-nothing-but-348.html#post3108284


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2010)

Ill take pics tomoz but im down to two in my tent at min lol. ! cheese and 1 psychosis both very young but fairly big. Hopefully i got the pm beat we shall see if it rears its ugly head now theres just two in there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

fingers crossed westy fella with two in there you should have plenty space to manouver and beat its ass if it does show again.


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2010)

fingers crossed itll be all gravey from here on in lol, as yaz said the only way is up!
[youtube]/v/PeyOnNple4M&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

daaaaamn yaz was ne oil painting......


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 3, 2010)

Good Sunday morning Mr West. A Bit cold here in the states looks as if its snowing over in the UK.
Have a great week


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 3, 2010)

westy i cant rep you mate. its let me rep other people twice before it will rep you mate. wtf is wrong??????


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 3, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> we went round a m8s an played on the wii


i like the wiis lol. 

the policeman that raided me today was asking all kindsa q's about the rechargable batterys and charger acting like we was mates or something lol. a right out douche lmfao. 



mr west said:


> nad today has been a right fucking laugh, not.


ya reckon i got raided today so there wasnt much laughter here . actually there was some. 

what a fucking stupid day its been.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 3, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> i like the wiis lol.
> 
> the policeman that raided me today was asking all kindsa q's about the rechargable batterys and charger acting like we was mates or something lol. a right out douche lmfao.
> 
> ...


damn mate... I'm so sorry to hear that, horrible news. How did it go down?

Seems like everyone is getting busted recently..  

Makes me wonder if posting on this site helps any..


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 3, 2010)

What is pm??


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 3, 2010)

private messaging??

and to wickid 
meh im getting used to it but you know what... its only now that ive settled down that im getting in trouble lmfao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

wtf!? raided?! i take it they found nowt? shit man seems everyones getting pinched lately. hope shits ok bud


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> What is pm??



In this case pm = powder mildew unfortunatly, id much rather have an issue with the private messeging system lol.


Stop presss! jester got busted???? Now come on jester if u got felt up but the filth please do tell us what happend and all the gory details. Its obviously not that serious or u wouldnt be posting atall lol. Come on man dunt leave us guessing u know how bad us stoners can get what with our paranoia an alll lol??????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

hope its nothing too bad and im guessing they havent taken his computer so hes not in jail.

how was your ruby murray westy? you have a hot one ?


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats a real shame, hope it all works out for ya Jester.


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hope its nothing too bad and im guessing they havent taken his computer so hes not in jail.
> 
> how was your ruby murray westy? you have a hot one ?



i had a jalfrazzi and yes it was scrummptious man im defo going back for more laters in the month for my birthday lool

my arse is gonna be sore in the mornings lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

toilet paper in the freezer job eh! haha i cant take the hot ones dont mind spicy chinese but cant do the indian heat.


----------



## DWR (Jan 3, 2010)

eheyy guys how was your fuking new years.. i was totally smashed on some lsd..  !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

kanny nowt spectacular to be honest just some friends booze and a bit of a smoke


----------



## DWR (Jan 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kanny nowt spectacular to be honest just some friends booze and a bit of a smoke



 nice ! havnt done lsd in 8 years.. 2. time.. next time will be in my 30's...


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2010)

DWR said:


> eheyy guys how was your fuking new years.. i was totally smashed on some lsd..  !


I nearly did some mushrooms but didnt fancy it after last year. Last year i had a wicked time tripping my tits off laughing so hard at nothing and watching the walls melting lol, just didnt fancy it this year lol. We had a nice quiet time with plenty of smoke and good cheer lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wtf!? raided?! i take it they found nowt? shit man seems everyones getting pinched lately. hope shits ok bud


im hoping it will be too lol.



mr west said:


> In this case pm = powder mildew unfortunatly, id much rather have an issue with the private messeging system lol.
> 
> 
> Stop presss! jester got busted???? Now come on jester if u got felt up but the filth please do tell us what happend and all the gory details. Its obviously not that serious or u wouldnt be posting atall lol. Come on man dunt leave us guessing u know how bad us stoners can get what with our paranoia an alll lol??????


pm hehe. sorry bro i was only half here laast night lol. 

umm well its a long story and if i play my cards right i could be ok. theres been lots of fuck ups and shit so i think i can pull something off here. 
i admitted ownership to a bong and the last crumbs in my tin.... under a gram lmfao. and nothing else 

the other shits the worry umm that could lead me astray lol. umm im sticking to my guns and my knowledge and will report later hehe.. sorry guys but i gotta keep my aces up my sleeve and you never know who the lurkers are hehe. some shit just dont match up and im almost certain they cant pin me for what they wanted me to own up to thats why they pushed for an admition and tried bribing me with my girls money . which would have been way less than the fine.. $1,300 for $13,000 fine i dont think so buddy. (and isnt this a bribe lmfao) judge will be hearing about that one lol.

anyhoo everyone except my missus got done for something so she should get her money back and im working on gettig it all sorted as we speak, even still my brains ticking hehe. ive got a good feeling though. dont be paranoid its from complaints and as said before i seldom run out of medacine even if theres none arount people get jeleous thus creating haters. though its still a lot deeper than that. i may chat to ya tnite lol. may have to call the family lawyer though. but they took all our cash i had to borrow money to put my cat down cos he was sick and they scared him that was my only request for compliance and they fucked up. 

*hey westy*
umm one of the popo was a pom lol. we said he look like one of the fuckers off the bill lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hope its nothing too bad and im guessing they havent taken his computer so hes not in jail.
> 
> how was your ruby murray westy? you have a hot one ?


umm yeah i was creaming they left the pc, i shat myself, ummm if thiings dont go my way im afraid i am fucked lol so ima make the most of what i can lmfao


----------



## eza82 (Jan 3, 2010)

Shit Jez that suxs arse, play medical card and use whats going on in the USA a defense.
Prefer it over scripts etc, it worked for  my mate .

hope shit works out.
ez

------------------------------------------------------------------
*I dont know which staste your in - But **NSW is ;*
Possession is criminal, but with less than 15 grams, offenders can receive up to two cautions.
The rest of the actual laws for each state are here.
http://www.deeppencil.com/marijuana-laws-in-australia/


----------



## smokebros (Jan 3, 2010)

huuuge thread


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 4, 2010)

eza82 said:


> Shit Jez that suxs arse, play medical card and use whats going on in the USA a defense.
> Prefer it over scripts etc, it worked for  my mate .
> 
> hope shit works out.
> ...


thanks ez and yeah im already using that defense partially as its a big reason i consume so much. 

looking into a good lawyer sioon as i think i know how i can beat it ill try a few free legal aids but if they aint up to scratch ill have to go with the families good lawyer.


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2010)

Hope u get it sorted soon dude


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 4, 2010)

mee too bro. me too


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> mee too bro. me too


so are they charging u with anything?


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah there trying. theyve got me on posession and a used impliment for sure . but thats fuck all the rest is the worry


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2010)

fuck em mate hopld ya guns and stand ya ground CUNTS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2010)

thats fucked up. sounds like someones got a hater club going. fuck em jester head high, if they could pin it on you they would have done already sounds like they went off half cocked.

fingers crossed for ya bud. ever thought about moving ? sounds like too many people know who what how where n why. i know money dont grow on trees well actually !?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2010)

i cant see no pics westy man???


----------



## eza82 (Jan 4, 2010)

I would move too Jez, go country


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i cant see no pics westy man???



just for u matelol















here see em now?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your aggro Jester. I hope it turns out as good as it can for you man. I'm more frightened of my mrs than the old bill. She couldn't care less what happened to me as long as the old bill took their shoes off before they came in the house lol

What pics Fred?


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2010)

well Ive uploadfed emm twice now and i can see both lots so if u canny see pics its not my fault i have tried lol


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> well Ive uploadfed emm twice now and i can see both lots so if u canny see pics its not my fault i have tried lol


 the second lot I can see, very bushy and very nice lookin Mr West, excellent. 

The first pics......nadda, but I am guessing they would also have been just as bushy...lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2010)

-same pics lol. I like how the cheese goes bushy gonna have to rig up lost of string in a week or two lol


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2010)

I see what ya meant about the leaves on my mystery clone now....that also seems like a sturdy little bitch as well, and bushy. I've been told they grow massief!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2010)

aw your good to me man! looks like another tent full of joy right there!!!

i miss that viney biatch


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2010)

Lookin good westy my boy, i have wet my self once again, bravo sir, bravo.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 5, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Sorry to hear about your aggro Jester. I hope it turns out as good as it can for you man. I'm more frightened of my mrs than the old bill. She couldn't care less what happened to me as long as the old bill took their shoes off before they came in the house lol
> 
> What pics Fred?


yeah im more worried about my cat myself. 

THANKS FOR THE PORN WESTY


----------



## rasclot (Jan 6, 2010)

lookin good as always westyras


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats some tastie lookin cheese Mr West.


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2010)

Cheers Hemlock, it will be in bout 6 weeks lol.


----------



## eza82 (Jan 6, 2010)

I want your cheese westy !


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2010)

eza82 said:


> I want your cheese westy !



I dont think the cheese fairy does international deliverys lol soz man .


----------



## eza82 (Jan 6, 2010)

is it toe or arse ? 
sory bad jk

All good ..... ill be US soon 

Get some skunk#1 - !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2010)

Ear cheese 4 days old, nothing but ripe juicey foosty dankness.


----------



## eza82 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rofl, jar or tube ?
Certified ?
Expiry on it ?


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2010)

well its a half jar now cuz i canny get enough of the cheesey crack


----------



## eza82 (Jan 6, 2010)

No deal  lol
ill have to find my cheesey goodness elswhere.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 7, 2010)

you alright westy chief...i aint been on in days been far to busy with the snow and smokin excessive amounts of white rhino till i fall asleep dribblin..lol...hows things with you?


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> you alright westy chief...i aint been on in days been far to busy with the snow and smokin excessive amounts of white rhino till i fall asleep dribblin..lol...hows things with you?



yeah alls cool in this camp lol, been smoking too much psycho and jack the ripper>>>>>>>>>>>> it slaughters u lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah alls cool in this camp lol, been smoking too much psycho and jack the ripper>>>>>>>>>>>> it slaughters u lol


definately pun of the week that mate lol.
i think i got probably the best pheno of w/rhino i could of got. it is complete munchie inducing couchlock high and thats just with all milky trics, if i would have let them go complete amber it would prob be a one spliff wonder.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah alls cool in this camp lol, been smoking too much psycho and jack the ripper>>>>>>>>>>>> it slaughters u lol


ooooo how's that JTR west bud? 

It was going to be my first subcool strain but I just couldn't resist the Jillybean taste and smell pheno selection


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> ooooo how's that JTR west bud?
> 
> It was going to be my first subcool strain but I just couldn't resist the Jillybean taste and smell pheno selection



Well i planted a 5 pack of jtrs and got 3 fems, of them 3 fems i had 3 dif phenos. 1 was airy and shit 2 was solid buds and lanky and 3 was nice. Just like goldie locks it was just right. All three phenos had the lemon haze stone and taste and all were potant.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 7, 2010)

hehe lucky mofo i had to settle for fuck all these last two days youll have to light one up for me bro 

on a side note i started napping today and reached that semi dream like state and in that dream i was having a session... and yes i was woke up as the bong got to me 



eza82 said:


> No deal  lol
> ill have to find my cheesey goodness elswhere.


dank dairy closest chance we have yet.. 

you gotta search around but you should find a good bank somewhere that ships to oz perhaps..... i know a lot of places aren't anymore.

gee wizz ez you should know better than to ask for an international shipment on a public forum. were mainly personal medical users here  plus tradings not allowed without expressed permission im fairly sure and you do realise cheese is a skunk pheno right?? are you collecting them?



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> definately pun of the week that mate lol.
> i think i got probably the best pheno of w/rhino i could of got. it is complete munchie inducing couchlock high and thats just with all milky trics, if i would have let them go complete amber it would prob be a one spliff wonder.


i once had a nice white rhino


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> definately pun of the week that mate lol.
> i think i got probably the best pheno of w/rhino i could of got. it is complete munchie inducing couchlock high and thats just with all milky trics, if i would have let them go complete amber it would prob be a one spliff wonder.



Whats the taste smel and stone like with White rhino willy?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 7, 2010)

So I take it the JTR knocks you on your ass huh?  

I heard it just gets you so high, you just sit there staring at stuff without saying a word, just completely zonked.


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

bit heavy for my personal taste, it give u a very tired body stone, lewaves u a bi dazed. Im keeping the 3rd pheno for a while lol.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 7, 2010)

haha oh man I wish TGA's beans weren't $100 a pop @ attitude, I'd purchase some JTR and DQ right freaking now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> bit heavy for my personal taste, it give u a very tired body stone, lewaves u a bi dazed. Im keeping the 3rd pheno for a while lol.


yeah i tend to find with heavy indica body stone i get a real weird weed hangover, you ever get that anyone?


----------



## speedyseedz (Jan 7, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> haha oh man I wish TGA's beans weren't $100 a pop @ attitude, I'd purchase some JTR and DQ right freaking now.



$77 plus shipping at speedyseedz.com


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i tend to find with heavy indica body stone i get a real weird weed hangover, you ever get that anyone?



Yeah i get that wen i ben on the psycho and jtr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

ive been getting it with the remainder of me querkle it tastes fantastic but the stone is a bit much for me


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive been getting it with the remainder of me querkle it tastes fantastic but the stone is a bit much for me



Im really looking forward to my querkles, cant wait and i hope i get fems lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

man i loved its smell the high wasnt quite me.. i keep going back to try it tho just in case i change me mind hahahah


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 7, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> $77 plus shipping at speedyseedz.com


noice they ship to US?


----------



## speedyseedz (Jan 7, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> noice they ship to US?


we ship internationally, it is up to the purchaser to check their own laws before ordering,


----------



## eza82 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Speedy do you send to AUS ? and how bout the US ? OUR LAWS SUX< AND WILL BE TAKEN IF FOUND. So can you conceal them ?
Thanx
Ez


----------



## speedyseedz (Jan 7, 2010)

eza82 said:


> Hey Speedy do you send to AUS ? and how bout the US ? OUR LAWS SUX< AND WILL BE TAKEN IF FOUND. So can you conceal them ?
> Thanx
> Ez



We will ship to anywhere in the world, our seeds are sold as souvenirs or for storage for a time when growing them is legal, should it ever happen.

It is up to the purchaser to check their own laws before ordering.

We do understand however that people required our shipping methods to be discreet and not have them fall out of the envelope as you open them.

Obviously I can't go into any detail about how they are packed.


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> just for u mate lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eza82 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanx mate, will pass info along  you may have a few orders form over this way !


----------



## eza82 (Jan 7, 2010)

I still luv your chesse Westy !


----------



## cappeeler09 (Jan 7, 2010)

yo westy check out my cheese grow i need your help bro check it out then we can talk on my journal 

i'd appreciate the help m8

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/277194-cheese-journal-2nd-grow.html


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> Whats the taste smel and stone like with White rhino willy?


the taste and smell is strong citrus really lemony and its a real heavy head stone with waves of couchlock. if i lay down on the couch after a joint i fall sleep.
a few years ago i grew out 8 of the same seed and got about 3 diff pheno's but none were like this


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2010)

The lemoney will be the white widow init im guessing.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> The lemoney will be the white widow init im guessing.


 yeah most probably mate...just bought these westy.....proper english strain haha http://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/auctiondetails.php?id=116826


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yeah most probably mate...just bought these westy.....proper english strain haha http://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/auctiondetails.php?id=116826



Looks cool mate. The last page i wanted open was bidzbay lmao now ill be looking for new strange strains lol. I still got some floaters and blue kachinas to pop from there lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 8, 2010)

will be interesting to see how much the e cheese comes through in it.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 10, 2010)

westy do you know how long a plant would live if you shake all the coco of the roots and put it in a bucket of water?....if that makes any sense at all. lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2010)

no idea atall m8 sorry, why u ask that? Is that what uve done to something? not long i dunt spoze cuz the roots need O2 and co2


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 10, 2010)

Good Morning Mr West
Hope the CHEESE is well.....


----------



## cappeeler09 (Jan 10, 2010)

yo hemlock check out my cheese journal
tell me wot u think m8

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/277194-cheese-journal-2nd-grow.html


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Good Morning Mr West
> Hope the CHEESE is well.....


Morning mate tho its the next morning an i just got in lol howzit gwan?


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 10, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> westy do you know how long a plant would live if you shake all the coco of the roots and put it in a bucket of water?....if that makes any sense at all. lol


how log is a piece of string. j.j

that all depends on how much stress was involved to the plant. the thing that will cause the problem is there is no air in a bucket of water for the roots to survive on. this is why they invented the bubbler hehe. 

but yeah depending on the circumstances a couple of dayss to a couple weeks etc. ive had cuttings work from just a pot of water with no air beiing pumped into it and they lived. so yeah

i know that is just all one big contradiction but thats the best answer i can give sorry bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

there are various things you can do to keep things going without an air stone, like using lemonade instead of water or a 50/50 mix or crush up an aspirin and add that to normal water. 

ive kept a cheese plant alive for nearly a year in a bucket of water, in fact it grew better than it did in soil. but cheeseplant roots like growing out of the medium so make of that what you will haha.

sup my cheesey brother! birthday treat for you this year


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 11, 2010)

lemmonade????? and wouldnt that be like sugar watering your buds hmmm i dont like it lol. 

you could just change the water every now and then too i suppose.


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2010)

random chit chat, blah blah blah.


----------



## eza82 (Jan 11, 2010)

lol ............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

rabbit RABBIT rabbit RABBIT rabbit RABBIT rabbit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> lemmonade????? and wouldnt that be like sugar watering your buds hmmm i dont like it lol.
> 
> you could just change the water every now and then too i suppose.


the carbonated water keeps shit alive a lot longer than just plain h20


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2010)

I hate only havin two plants in flower lol i also hate the powder mildew tho its not harming the buds any at the min if left to be itll harm the plant by robbing its light grr. Just bought some potasium bicarbonate, gonna try this but im up for trying anything


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> random chit chat, blah blah blah.


what do you think the world would be like if it was in fact square??

imm thinking funny waters at corners and edges, everyone thinking its the end of the world and not knowing of other lands etc... blah blah that good enough for ya 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> the carbonated water keeps shit alive a lot longer than just plain h20


yeah i gathered thats what you meant but yeah i was just being a cunny funt lol. 



mr west said:


> I hate only havin two plants in flower lol i also hate the powder mildew tho its not harming the buds any at the min if left to be itll harm the plant by robbing its light grr. Just bought some potasium bicarbonate, gonna try this but im up for trying anything


you still emptying the tent after this run and cleaning up??


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 11, 2010)

well the clean up didnt realli work. its still present


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> no idea atall m8 sorry, why u ask that? Is that what uve done to something? not long i dunt spoze cuz the roots need O2 and co2[/QUOTE
> 
> i was just wondering about maybe flushing a plant by puttin the roots in a bucket with an airstone rigged up in it. and if it was possible to build a flushing system so that i could get them out of my room a week early and get the next plants in. but how good would it work? that is the main question...i was gonna make a thread but then i just decided on jackin yours lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> mr west said:
> 
> 
> > no idea atall m8 sorry, why u ask that? Is that what uve done to something? not long i dunt spoze cuz the roots need O2 and co2[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

i looked into this a while back and the theory is sound but its a bit of a hassle if you've got more than one plant really i cant imagine how hard its going to be to keep the thing upright in a bucket of water once you've chopped its roots off haha


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2010)

xmass tree stand modified to fit the slender bowes? Just a thought


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> xmass tree stand modified to fit the slender bowes? Just a thought


 That would be ideal, or two bits of 2/4 nailed to each other in a cross with leveling blocks on the undersides of the top piece, then just nail this through the base of the plant (i.e a home made Xmas tree stand.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

not a bad idea i had visions of string everywhere, ill stick to flushing the normal way as they say if it aint broke


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok, so this is one of the threads I read (not on RIU) I am still convinced there is a cat on here that described it as well. Oh well, this looks quite natty
http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/how-too-emergency-flush-using-bubbler-t29346.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

hahah thats the thread i read many moons ago. i think in emergencies fair enough but as most of us are in coco these days and flushing is nearly not necessary.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah thats the thread i read many moons ago. i think in emergencies fair enough but as most of us are in coco these days and flushing is nearly not necessary.


Very true, I still flush though in the last week, but I just don't use half the water supply of Europe to do it anymore, lol. Just enough to get a decent run off that is mainly clear. 
Talking of Run Off, need to get to the shop.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

haha i flush but still dont have runoff the beauty of coco you dont need flush solution just a weak feed for a day or two


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2010)

cheese and psychosis.





cheese bud at 4weeks in 12 on the 8th jan.





cheese top.






Psychosis at 3 weeks 12/12 on the 8th jan.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

why is it a sad update!?!?! looks fine n dandy to me westy!?

all that canopy for 2 plants is good signs man and a 3 n 4 weeks your gonna get great yield fella, chin up!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah westy chin up mate that canopy reminds me of my last grow n wot happend to it explosions!!

urs







mine
Originally Posted by *rasclot*  
_3WEEKS N 5 DAYS IN 12/12

yeah i thought they were gonna stay short but their not! the tallest is 108cm tall!! their comin along nicely now. i uped the a+b to double the strengh n today im gonna up the boost hopefully they like it here they are




_

i got faith in ya westy


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2010)

I wanna put 4 more in but Im holding off cuz of this pm shit lol. Im used to having up to 11 in my tent lol


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

The beauty of Headband - mold resistant. While all around are getting a bad dose of head and shoulders, the Headbands say, "come on, give us all you can MoFo PM" Very tollerant to mildew thems are.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 11, 2010)

nice update mang looking good.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello Mr West,
I think the tent set up looks good.

Was wondering about Don and Gin's comment about No flushing?
I too am using coco, perlite and hydron,,,,, we don't have to flush
Now thats great news. Does anyone know the reason we don't have too.
and what percent of coco do you use in your mix?
Just wondering


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Hello Mr West,
> I think the tent set up looks good.
> 
> Was wondering about Don and Gin's comment about No flushing?
> ...


Organic compounds break down naturally....I believe.


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2010)

I use 100% canna coco and nothing else. I normaly stop feeding in the last week and only give em water and thats my flushing lol. I think they say u should flush coco but im a lazt stoner. Check out the coco growers unite thread and ask there, they will tell ya for sure.


----------



## eza82 (Jan 11, 2010)

COCO is the ONLY way to grow ! The best soilless buffer IMFAO !


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> I wanna put 4 more in but Im holding off cuz of this pm shit lol. Im used to having up to 11 in my tent lol


defo wait bro do a big clean up its the right thing and you know it  



Hemlock said:


> Hello Mr West,
> I think the tent set up looks good.
> 
> Was wondering about Don and Gin's comment about No flushing?
> ...


if your using the correct products at thee propper doses there would be no beed to flush but in most cases you still have to even in coco. 

as mentioned before the plants ferts are all based on grades and these grades relate to chelation or how readily available the nutrients are for th plant t uptake and use. ie. agricultural, commercial, pharmaceutical etc...if your in coco its best to use coco ferts as these are made not to bond with the medium as other ferts woult leaving salt buildups and an abundance of bonded Ca to the coco( i think it is dont quote me on that one lmfao). 

FUCK IT
what im trying to say is when good ferts and the right ferts for the job in the right dosages you will always be able to get away with not flushing as the plant uses it at the correct rate and doesnt waste time converting and using as it would sheaper ferts. 

this is still to hard to figure out which is why a flush is always recommended... even if its only for a few days in coco that will be plenty as long as your not an over feeder. id still flush for like a week myself.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the help ya'll....


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> cheese and psychosis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can we get back to the cheese now?
bloody kids jacking me thread haha, no respect these days  I blame the parents myself lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL sorry Sir

Ah the Cheese, very Nice


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> can we get back to the cheese now?
> bloody kids jacking me thread haha, no respect these days  I blame the parents myself lol.


umm nah i had a shower today sorry bro. ill try harder to not clean as well next time if ya want 

sorry about that bro ... ill try stay on topic fom now on.. also hemlock isnt a kid is he?? (im hoping not)


----------



## eza82 (Jan 12, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/291803-man-code-extended.html - just for westy... "small hands" lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

crack that cheesey whip westy!


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking gud m8 

You sticking with the cheese forever ?  ? I wish someone would sell clones, dont wana start a seed grow  sold all my stuff for veg.... oh well...

just keep looking here to see what the results are and imagin it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

there's some really good crosses about DWR ive just ordered cherry cheese


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's some really good crosses about DWR ive just ordered cherry cheese



yeah, i cant be bothrd with all the work thats involvd with seeds anymore...  alltho i got a White Widow Afghani Cross growing at a girls place.. all cool... might be taking some clones from it, but def. not gona grow it yields are to low..

need high yielding bomb strains, like b52...  or maple leaf.... just excellent...


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> umm nah i had a shower today sorry bro. ill try harder to not clean as well next time if ya want
> 
> sorry about that bro ... ill try stay on topic fom now on.. also hemlock isnt a kid is he?? (im hoping not)



LOL
Thats my unit on the cover of time on my sig.
that was 1991 and I was kid then. Running around Kuwait Killing anything that move.
AHHH those were the days..OLD SCHOOL


Sorry, back to the cheese....


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 13, 2010)

hehe cool had me worried for a bit there lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2010)

does anyone know the correct dose for this stuff when giving it to a plant to cure powder mildew?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium_bicarbonate


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

can't really find anything about potassiun bicarb dises but if you use baking soda it's 1 tsp per gallon then use as a spray on the leaves.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 14, 2010)

id probably stick to what these guys are saying. 

perhaps get a sample plant (non cannabis) spray the leaves and see if it leaves a little bit of shit behind once dry. if a little is left *not a lot* id apply the mixture. 

i should als note i think it cn get rid of it but its more for keeping the mildew in check untill the plant builds a tolerance or the environment no longer suits the disease ie: too hot, i think even to wet can inhibit it too though it can also allow for more stuff to move in lol.

the best bet would be use some potassuim mixed with an antifungicide but as your later into flowering i think your shit outa luck hough it wont kill you, probably just taste like shit.

you should just make it to the end of this run then give the tent a good clean with bleach and possibly some hydrogen peroxide too . at least then you should have a perfectly sterile environment to start working with again. then your cheese and tent would be back to there origional glory and easily maintained. 

otherwise burn some sulfur perhaps.

sorry i couldnt be more help bro. i normally just get rid of weak genetics or sick plants. 

we all know i like to be healthy as i possibly can but a lot of the shit i recommend you guys seem to think of as brutal. ie: kill-a-mite (best product ever). though its some deadly shit and i highly recommend using during flower thouh ive had to at times and im fine


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2010)

I took all the plants out and bleached the tent last week. Didnt work, I dunt wanna spry the plants with this stuff but jus was thew affected areas, as u may of read that potasium bicarbonate is a great fire retardent which got me thinking bout that weed that dunt burn maybe the buds got covered in thius stuff.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

hey, good thinking, i've had to smoke that shit before and yeah, it's a PITA, solid white ash an stuff.


----------



## DWR (Jan 15, 2010)

doesnt the mildew come from high humidty ? 

u should try and lower the humidity, the only reason its there ?????

cuz i had it aswell thank god only on the leafs. damn. I know that electrocuting water with sepcial silver poles, silverquartz.... its called... u give it to your plant and she will be fucking super strong against any type of infection.

but mildew is cuz of high humidty, prob the reason why i couldnt get rid of it.

??

or is it something else ?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

nah, it is from high humidity. just needs a good spray with an alkaline solution


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> I took all the plants out and bleached the tent last week. Didnt work, I dunt wanna spry the plants with this stuff but jus was thew affected areas, as u may of read that potasium bicarbonate is a great fire retardent which got me thinking bout that weed that dunt burn maybe the buds got covered in thius stuff.


its main objective is to controll and stop spread. plus your supposed to bleach, peroxide etc after the runs finished westy lol. 

umm as for the leftover you could always try a water cure


----------



## DWR (Jan 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> nah, it is from high humidity. just needs a good spray with an alkaline solution



I say, just keep the humidty down from beginning to not deal with it.

 westie, have u got a drainage system... cuz im gona build 2 more for my other 2 rooms.... i totally forgot to take out the water below the table last time, prob why humidty was so high... same as you with the water that was left in there ?

cheers.


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2010)

humidity has been around 43-46. I was fine untill i brought a plant in froma mate that had it then it got in my tent that way cuz of the fan circulating through the flat.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah the dummy.

now were all suffering lol. j.j west ur cool


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2010)

Are we gonna get some porn soon? lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2010)

do u know u might just get some on sat afternoon wen weve cleaned thepm up a tad, the cheese is looking good dispite the white problem lol. I had a white problem a few years back so i understand lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 15, 2010)

yaaay7 i cant wait. 

no shit bro i got raided and i cant even look at your babies... 

BTW its sat arvo asshole, i cant believe you lied to me ( im gonna have a cry now) lmfao. cant wait to see the pics bro despite the prob, youve ben fighting a good battle so far lol. keep up the good work bro.

just wandering 
you do have some good cheese cuttings aside dont you?? im really hoping so or can ya just get more lol. i rather like your cheese thread bro. sdomewhat sentimental lol. met a few good people on this thread


----------



## DWR (Jan 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> do u know u might just get some on sat afternoon wen weve cleaned thepm up a tad, the cheese is looking good dispite the white problem lol. I had a white problem a few years back so i understand lol.



 spoink.


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

lookin good westy man, the pm battle still rages i see, thought you were waiting to get the older girls out to clean before the bairns went in?


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2010)

the older gals are onlt 4 an 5 weeks in 12, so fuck it jus keep cleaning and wiping, im secretly planing a big iunsurance job and gonna raise my block to the ground lmao, jus as soon as i can save the money for some petrol and a policy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

ahahaha yeah i hear ya man gotta insure that gaff afore you raize it lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2010)

oh by the way im smoking slanty weed this weekend, got 13 g for £65, it tastes like thew inside of dura72's mouth but after a few joints u feel kinda stoned, so forgive me if i spare u the expirence by not puff puff passing lol>>>>>X


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

aw man at least its green tho bud shady slant half is better than sump oil and lego bricks bud!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2010)

Slanty weed? are you being punished for something? lmao
Everything looks good man. Scrump a few lower limbs, did you say that you know someone who took cheese at 4 weeks and was happy?


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2010)

i got a buble bag run to do but canny be arsed lol. I need to stop smoking for an hour or two lol. I dont like taking buds pre 7 weeks


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 16, 2010)

And I thought I'd be reading on your thread for days. I remember when I'd miss a few days and have to read 7 pages. Looks like everyone slowed down these days. I harvested the DQ#6 last week and it's already gone. I only had one plant because the mom was so picked over trying to get a clone to root. It's on the rebound and should be ready again in the next clone chop. The smell of it was like a honey melon or a canalope. It made my mouth water like I wanted to eat it. The pavlo effect I guess. I still wish there was a way to get the origional cheese here.....


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 16, 2010)

lawl this conversation is funny. Pre-mature bud is so... bleh. 

gotta do whatcha gotta do sometimes though eh? 

I just harvested one Jillybean @ 56 days, nugs look fantastic but I definitely could've waited a week.

*I NEED ME SOME SMOKE NOW THOUGH.  *


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2010)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> And I thought I'd be reading on your thread for days. I remember when I'd miss a few days and have to read 7 pages. Looks like everyone slowed down these days. I harvested the DQ#6 last week and it's already gone. I only had one plant because the mom was so picked over trying to get a clone to root. It's on the rebound and should be ready again in the next clone chop. The smell of it was like a honey melon or a canalope. It made my mouth water like I wanted to eat it. The pavlo effect I guess. I still wish there was a way to get the origional cheese here.....


sounds nice, hmmm. I aint been bout as much as i normaly am lol the threads not dead tho i think i might of sorted the powedery mildew but time will tell. Stoned of nasty slanty weed tonight lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2010)

mr west said:


>


now this was a shameless bump lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2010)

You should be ashamed lol


----------



## 1982 (Jan 16, 2010)

can anyone show pics of fully mature hermi


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome to RIU man.
I doubt anyone would let a full hermie mature


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 16, 2010)

1982 said:


> can anyone show pics of fully mature hermi








you asked ....

but seriously we try avoid these (i kill hem all) just google it bro


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

i almost choked on my tea.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 17, 2010)

lol. i wasn't the one who asked, i merely provided a possible answer. 


i could have went really mature


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> lol. i wasn't the one who asked, i merely provided a possible answer.
> 
> 
> i could have went really mature


if u was a puppy jester id take u to be seen to by the vet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

aye for the big blue injection  jks


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

chincky weeed wake and bake aint too nice >>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

the cheese fairy must be branching out. She was flying past my gaff the other day and dropped off some seeds for me to try, 8 seeds in total. Ive planted 4 of these and i belive they are a kush sour diesel cross of some type lol.

new year new decade new week and new seeds lol. Same old problems tho lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 17, 2010)

youll get on top off em bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

i hear that man. og sour diesel is a well sought after strain fella. congrats

gonna hit some dairy queen


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

just had a peek at em and no signs yet of wanting light lol, I only planted em friday night tho so early days yet. They were nice fat stripey seeds so im confident they willl show soon lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

as the WuTang said westy 'Tiger Style'!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

I need an umpalumpa to get in the back of my tent and wash some leaf for me or some one of 3-4 foot in stature lol.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 17, 2010)

ive got my hands on sum pollen from a male nycd the female matey had out of the seeds only harvested half oz but its was the bollox never tasted any thin like her before im gonna do sum breedin with the kandy kush n wotever else tickles my fancy


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> you asked ....
> 
> but seriously we try avoid these (i kill hem all) just google it bro


 You wanna hope your missus don't look at your browsing history mate. You'll have some serious explaining to do lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry for bumping that pic


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 17, 2010)

u should b thats a disgusting pic, even by my standards lol j.k


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 17, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> You wanna hope your missus don't look at your browsing history mate. You'll have some serious explaining to do lmao


meh ive always got explaining to do lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

no rep for u oscar and jester u dirty boys, dirty, dirty boys. In ur bed!


----------



## cappeeler09 (Jan 17, 2010)

yer thats fukin dirty man
thers no need


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

be nice if ppl spamed me with nice things to look at. I couldnt put this thread in my forum cv now can i?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2010)

[youtube]6d_JmZvj6I0[/youtube]

failblog make you happpppppy


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

thats quite funny lol cheers, cheese?


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2010)

Evening all, Sheesh, that was a def improvement on the pic, Dreaming dog was kinda funny.


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

yeah i like animals doing stoopet stuff


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 17, 2010)

westy i cant rep you mate...ive repped lgp,oscar,don and jester twice since the last time i repped you and it still says i gotta spread some first haha your un-reppable lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2010)

animals doing silly stuff just works for me. love that video of the cat, where is it now.

[youtube]5by6Sp-P3PQ[/youtube]

a classic but i can't not repeat and repeat  i tend to light up a joint and get all caught up on youtube at times


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> westy i cant rep you mate...ive repped lgp,oscar,don and jester twice since the last time i repped you and it still says i gotta spread some first haha your un-reppable lol.



Hahaha that wouldnt surprise me lol, i know i canny get any more squares lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> animals doing silly stuff just works for me. love that video of the cat, where is it now.
> 
> 
> a classic but i can't not repeat and repeat  i tend to light up a joint and get all caught up on youtube at times



Yeah i do that quite often lol


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> no rep for u oscar and jester u dirty boys, dirty, dirty boys. In ur bed!


i havent been able to show my friends some love in like 3 weeks 



mr west said:


> yeah i like animals doing stoopet stuff


upside down dogs bro. 

just Google it 

btw im cool
i went t the vet the other week with my cat


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2010)

i spend money at the vets all the time lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

its worth the insurance for cats n dogs ive had dogs out of nowhere need £400 operations n stuff n its a nightmare

reppin the room! sorry TTT your on the next rotation too early for ya.


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2010)

ANYHOO!


*my new seeds are popping now 2 up an 2 to go*.
Anyone care to have a guess at the name of the strain? Now i know u need to be reading the thread for the clues. Ok ill repeat mesen. They are i think an og kush sour diesel creation, aparently this strain improves ur tennis lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Any idea on what type of Sour Diesel? ECSD? Oh I love the Diesel....

......which is a bit of a turn around since we use to get hash in Scotland that had been infected with Diesel...anyone else have the misfortune of experiencing that? mid 90's i think it was....fekkin gank.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

HEADBAND westy!??!?!

dst i remember that getting hash that had been smuggled in the diesel tank hahah its been a while


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 18, 2010)

Mr west why the change from the cheese????


----------



## danrasta (Jan 18, 2010)

I reckon its still been brought in fucking diesel tanks, any soapbar i've seen in the last while had the distinct smell of car exhaust lol! Just googled that head band looks decent enough where ya pick that up westy and hows the pm battle going!


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2010)

the cheese fairy droped off some seeds on her way back from holland lol. She didnt tell me much about em but i know someone whos gotta thread to inform me thank goodness. Yeah soap bar turned into sump bar years ago and i doubt itll ever be reet again, its jus the greedy gangsters cutting it up to get more money. Stoopet thing to do in my eyes but i like the taste of hash lol.
I still got cheese and its mental sister, I wont be losing them just yet pm or no. Im still fighting the pm and hopefully winning


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Mr west why the change from the cheese????



Im not changing Hemlock just a companion for the girls. Im not clued up on the strain of headband, its all new to me but i heard it was good with moulds and mildew so thats why im growing it lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im not changing Hemlock just a companion for the girls. Im not clued up on the strain of headband, its all new to me but i heard it was good with moulds and mildew so thats why im growing it lol.


I see well much luck with it.


----------



## lutonblazzer2009 (Jan 19, 2010)

chesse was first cloned in my town i get it all the time very very nice but i bag stinks the whole flat out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive been reading up on another clone only called blues that looks the business looks like a new fairy may be in town 

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=149498&page=6


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 19, 2010)

i read about that on another website mate...thing is can you get hold of a cut?...i can give you a link too a clone only strain with pink buds and i mean* totally pink buds... *there is supposed to be a shit load of clone only strains in the uk...only problem is gettin hold of them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

aye its like hens fricken teeth man. there was talk in someones thread about the blues or livers but i cant remember whos it was haha it'll come up soon enough tho man ill hollar when i remember or maybe westy will remember lol and im not stoned hah

as for pink buds ive literally just ordered a cherry uk cheese cross of heaths black rose which is basically pink cheese haha buyt id still quite like the link out of interest man!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 19, 2010)

its called purple afghan...looks more like pink to me tho..the colours are deep in it too


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 19, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Sorry for bumping that pic


That was wayyyy wrong!! No one and I mean no one should have to see that shit twice. It was bad enough scrolling past it the first time.   



Jester88 said:


> i havent been able to show my friends some love in like 3 weeks


You gotta do a rampage like I do. Find your friends threads that have people you don't know in it and if they seem worthy set them up. Usually they return the favor so it's a bonus...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> its worth the insurance for cats n dogs ive had dogs out of nowhere need £400 operations n stuff n its a nightmare.


I thought about it when it came out years ago and should have invested. My 12 year old dog just injured it's back leg and it will be another costly surgery to fix it. This is the 3rd $1000 surgery I've faced on animals in the last 8 years.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye its like hens fricken teeth man. there was talk in someones thread about the blues or livers but i cant remember whos it was haha it'll come up soon enough tho man ill hollar when i remember or maybe westy will remember lol and im not stoned hah
> 
> as for pink buds ive literally just ordered a cherry uk cheese cross of heaths black rose which is basically pink cheese haha buyt id still quite like the link out of interest man!


I saw your post about the Cherry Cheese. looks very interesting...


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2010)

its oscaroscar who has the livers cut don. Ive been smoking bubble hash all night and ive jus run out of skins so smoking it through my dirty bong that tastes like oil lol


----------



## danrasta (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea lads there is a list of UK clone only strains around the net some where to busy playing poker now to check, that purple afgan looks the shit dont think i've smoked a purps yet!


----------



## cappeeler09 (Jan 19, 2010)

westy i put some new pics up on my cheese journal 
check it out m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> its oscaroscar who has the livers cut don. Ive been smoking bubble hash all night and ive jus run out of skins so smoking it through my dirty bong that tastes like oil lol


cheers bud! i went through my subbed threads n found it. seems to be basically anything bred with that fabled old skool skunk from sensi waaaay back in the 90's is pure gold.

seems to be the backbone of a lot of our clone onlies.

my bubble bags are no more, all bar one have been fucked by mould 

i havent toked a bong in TIME man i used to love a good hit of the tommy chong


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers bud! i went through my subbed threads n found it. seems to be basically anything bred with that fabled old skool skunk from sensi waaaay back in the 90's is pure gold.
> 
> seems to be the backbone of a lot of our clone onlies.
> 
> ...


Shit u fooked ya bags man I best got wash mine out good and stik em on the radiator Cheers for the heads up. Least they wernt 300 quids worth of branded bags man lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

aye yeah im gutted. it wasn't even mould in my flat !!! after washing them the mould was gone but the black stains on the fabric weren't and they still smelt foisty so my lass said just chuck them ill get you a set.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

£22.99 for a 5 bag set!


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 20, 2010)

i got herborizer bags, ill be getting some Bubblebags soon. see how different they really are though i must say the 20gal ones i have are pretty sweet. 

the herborizer bags come with a free pollen press

you should try con an upgrade out of the missus hehe ssshh..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

well i fucked up n ordered the 1 gallon set instead of the 5. ive asked the seller to swap the order.


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2010)

I find the 1g set just perfict for my needs, 2 or 3 plants worth of trim at a time lol. Fits nice in my bucket too lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 20, 2010)

I almost picked up a grinder but have went with a silk screen and paper bags. I find when I grind up a bunch of leaves and tilt the bag letting the heavier plant matter rolls off, the tric heads get stuck in the paper fibers and can be tapped off and the process be repeated. Works very well in a pinch.... If I want to get finer I silk screen it.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 20, 2010)

i fucked up too don.

i must have been thinking of an upgrade lol.
i have 5 gal they fit the 20 the liter buckets. hehe managed to find some good bush yesterday hehe . 

*to 5 o clock.*
thats kinda how i get the leftover green and calyxes away from my seeds hehe


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 20, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> its called purple afghan...looks more like pink to me tho..the colours are deep in it too


ill take that off your hands if you dont want it lmfao.. its still pretty hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

man thats some pink dope!! love it!!

I got the order switched im getting the 5 gal bags for 38.99 happy days. cant wait to knock up some hash off me dq's


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

jus looked in my book and my heart sank as my oldest cheese is only 6 weeks tomorrow. It kinda takes the joy out of talking bollox to I-friends wen u are str8. We had one side off the tent yesterday to get in round the back with the hoover and pm wash.

Im seeing the reason why pink is a girls colour lol, it makes grown men go dappy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

you out of bud dude!?!


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

Ive been out of bud for days now lol that half of slant didnt last me three days ffs, i bought some thia street yesterday but thats almost gone now lol i have about a j worth of bubble hash witch im saving lol. Its my birthday on sat week and i cant see me having any for then ffs lol. Happy days


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to the "save that last J" club  i have to trawl backwards through my thread to work out what date what went into what 

and that plant is just banging. i must have one!


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah i always used to be a fully paid member of that club lol, oh how growing spoils us lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

saturday week you mean a week on saturday right? im sure youll have some decent toke for then man.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> Ive been out of bud for days now lol that half of slant didnt last me three days ffs, i bought some thia street yesterday but thats almost gone now lol i have about a j worth of bubble hash witch im saving lol. Its my birthday on sat week and i cant see me having any for then ffs lol. Happy days


i feel your pain bro. i too am having a hard time getting my medicine at p[resent and im one of the people that can basically always get ( this is by choice though really since the raid ive just been taking it easy waiting for court and they can come back in for the next 30 days.. )
id send you a bud if it would clear customs bro lol. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> saturday week you mean a week on saturday right? im sure youll have some decent toke for then man.


someone from over there should send him some i thinks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> someone from over there should send him some i thinks


waaay ahead of you jester  tis his birfday after all.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 21, 2010)

worst case scenario drive to amsterdam hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

hahah our shits better than most of theirs anyway


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

U guys, brought a tear to me eye lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2010)

i normally get tears in both eyes. which eye are you talking about?


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

was my left one, which is normaly a sign of a migraine coming on lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 21, 2010)

i,ve got 3 eyes...1 normal 1 brown 1 jap


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 21, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> ill take that off your hands if you dont want it lmfao.. its still pretty hehe


before anyone gets the wrong idea this is not my plant, i just found the pic it a uk clone only....dont wanna be takin cred for someone elses work


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> before anyone gets the wrong idea this is not my plant, i just found the pic it a uk clone only....dont wanna be takin cred for someone elses work


specialy not in someones grow jurnal lmao






cheese porn anyone lol. I wish this was still around this was a grow from just b4 christmas oh fond memorys lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> specialy not in someones grow jurnal lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bute westy...you just made my missus wet haha lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

i have that pic as my desk top to reminde me of how it can be lol


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

The good times will be back mr West. Just like growing old, it comes along sooner than you think, lol. And I agree with Don, homegrown is the way forward (although there is still good gear out in the Dam shops - you just need to know where to look) ours is still better.

Peace and hopefully the weed fairy is good to you on yer B-day..

DST


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

question for the cheeeeeeeseys. should i be trimming back for a hanful of larger buds, or does the cheese like to be left to her own, she seems to have bud sites absolutely bloody everywhere with branches here there and whoaaaaaa nelly! i'm thinking with a 400w it would be sensible to trim a lot of it away


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

DST said:


> The good times will be back mr West. Just like growing old, it comes along sooner than you think, lol. And I agree with Don, homegrown is the way forward (although there is still good gear out in the Dam shops - you just need to know where to look) ours is still better.
> 
> Peace and hopefully the weed fairy is good to you on yer B-day..
> 
> DST


i got it all crossed lol, eyes, fingers, toes and even my nuts are slightly crossed lol. Its always darkest befor the dawn they say. Tho if i carry on with no meds ill be a twiching wreck by the end of the day lol. One of my mates has just cut an hawian snow at 9 weeks so i might go an beg some off him as he owes me a deal lol. Its now u hope all the helping ppl out wen they hard up comes good for me soon lol. Tho i think i got more chance with the cheese fairy robbing someone for me lmao. Just waiting to sing "finaly the herb come around" lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

You know i got your back playaaaa lol birfday present will be with you before 1pm tomorrow


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

sweet lol, I just worrie about the missin care pakages from last year lol, hope my postie is a nice person tomoz lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

i took care to ensure it gets there  but fingers crossed


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 22, 2010)

i agree youll be back to your former glory 

look at the bright side bro least your battle is with pm not the fucking police 

to don
your a champ 

which matchbox car did you send him, Red means they go fast hehe .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

it was the Rolls Royce silver cloud


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 22, 2010)

nope not good enough take it back its blue 

or did you get jibbed the one on the cover is red... guess u have to be let off this time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

haha its my first time honest guv....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 22, 2010)

if you can get you now what in the mail then why not a clone?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

i was thinking about trying to send a clone up north via RMSD even if jsut to see what happens. i'm sure it's pretty possible


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 22, 2010)

i would love for someone else to grow my w/rhino just to show what it can do. it could be the next clone only strain


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

its been known willy


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> question for the cheeeeeeeseys. should i be trimming back for a hanful of larger buds, or does the cheese like to be left to her own, she seems to have bud sites absolutely bloody everywhere with branches here there and whoaaaaaa nelly! i'm thinking with a 400w it would be sensible to trim a lot of it away


itsbest topped with plenty of support , like oscars 1st one


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it was the Rolls Royce silver cloud


that must of cost loads m8 i love it lol


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

Afternoon gents (and lady lurkers), only letter from the bank for me today...but my birthdays not for at least few years, decided at my age it's time to change my birthday to the 29th of Feb, then it'll be a good while before I hit 40, lol
Just been oot in the shed dae'in some re-pottin of barbagseed.

What's your opinions on sativa varieties taking longer to start flowering? Mangos at 12 days and I'll be damned if I can see a fekkin bollock or a minge around anywhere???


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its been known willy [/QUote}
> 
> the man took a single plant and handed out a few cuttings here and there and before you know it is spread nationwide, now everyone who knows anything about weed has heard of cheese.....so if i handed out say 5 cutting's of the w/rhino pheno i have but called it something else how long would it be till someone mentions that strain back to me...if that makes sense


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 22, 2010)

it all depends on the strength and its traits. and weather its a smoke that every1 is gunna wanna have, coz the clone only stains that are around now adays have both of theose things and another plus is weather its easy to clone.

well that ma 2 pence worth lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 22, 2010)

i agree and thats why i think this strain would do well, it stinks like musky citrus and at 9 weeks the trics were all milky no amber ones at all and it was still couchlock, if you let it go till the trics are amber it could get nasty lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

well send some this way and i'll tell you whether you shold be posting me a clone  the thing about the cheese that attracts me a lot is the total inability to hermie the thing. both a good and a bad thing i guess  not to mention it just seems to be a perfectly behaved girl, no hissy fits yet


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> well send some this way and i'll tell you whether you shold be posting me a clone  the thing about the cheese that attracts me a lot is the total inability to hermie the thing. both a good and a bad thing i guess  not to mention it just seems to be a perfectly behaved girl, no hissy fits yet


i agree if u treat her right she will live up to her name.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

haha, well we'll see about that. almost killed her outright yesterday with some brute man love


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Afternoon gents (and lady lurkers), only letter from the bank for me today...but my birthdays not for at least few years, decided at my age it's time to change my birthday to the 29th of Feb, then it'll be a good while before I hit 40, lol
> Just been oot in the shed dae'in some re-pottin of barbagseed.
> 
> What's your opinions on sativa varieties taking longer to start flowering? Mangos at 12 days and I'll be damned if I can see a fekkin bollock or a minge around anywhere???


lol. 12 days aint that long mate


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

the og's and headbands et al were like a bunch of girls in puberty within a few days, mango fekkin girls, they aint even playing with barbies yet!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

i thought mango was an indi dom plant thats the strain the chinks grow and cut early and sell wet lol


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

god knows, but I got an ounce of mango when i went back to scotland at xmas, it had been delivered wet and my mate had about a day to get it in a dry shape so it wisnae the best ken, the mangos are not exactly giving me the horn. 

Thinking of taking a journey donw the yellow cheese road soon. What do you reckon to an outside cheese? Can stick it in a tomato-kast (not sure of the english word) Veg inside, put into 12/12, then stick it outside for the whole summer, start end may/june (i,e instead of finishing end of sept/oct, you can finish them end of july since they are flowering already! or mid August. Depends in what state you put them outside in I guess. Whatcha think?

DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

I have seen a monster cheese grown out doors its some were in this thread, ill try and dig it out for u mate hold tight brb.....


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

taken from Here


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

Holy shit, that is a monster. Ok, that's the plan (or part of it, lol)


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

just have to post again, those calyx's look like the size of gobstoppers!!! holy shmoley....


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

its a beute aint it. Theres quite a bit of info on the ppl who kept thee original cut on that site i linked lol


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 22, 2010)

hehe i think i posted that pic.

from what i gather the people say it was a mutant cutting or something. id love to be smoking that, it looks primo lol.

kinda like this shit i got at one stage. 

you could drop an ounce of bud on the bench a few times and you would get a shitload of resin glands to smoke. (pollen i think you call it) and the best bit was there was vbasicallyy no green plant material as the miniscule amount that dropped off was easy enough to seperate hehe.


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2010)

that pic was taken from thc farmer dunno who found it b4 then but that threads on thc has been around bout 18 months i think.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 23, 2010)

hehe makes ya dream of importing a cutting or starting deep tisssue culture lmfao. 

then realism kicks in and you realise that customs would have to be stupid to let a cutting through. though you could get lucky and the guard be a smoker an just pass it through lol. 

one can dream i suppose hehe.. one day this may all be possible aaah the possibilities hehe. though tbth im a bit against legalisation though not medicated use  
i like the fact that nnot only big companies can have acess to this medicin what i hate is the thought of the lost proffits to the battlers and going strait to the fucking black coates who already get enough money.. meaning the government.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh damn that looks goooood


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 23, 2010)

Man thats a cool looking plant now...WOW


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2010)

wish i could say that it was mine lol, defo worth a try if the weathers right tho lol


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 23, 2010)

i cant believe you haven't tried it already lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2010)

I only got the clone november last year for fucks sake lol, ok year b4 last but still. If u lived with the uk weather urd understand the latency of putting stuff out lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 25, 2010)

westy can i ask you what you use with your coco i.e boost or pk or whatever


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2010)

he uses PK 13/14 i fink. i just look after the nursery


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> he uses PK 13/14 i fink. i just look after the nursery


lol. when he is around ask him does he use any other additives please ...thank you


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2010)

he said he uses pk 13/14 and canna boost. he sitting nxt to me but were playing tiger woods. and im beating him lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> he said he uses pk 13/14 and canna boost. he sitting nxt to me but were playing tiger woods. and im beating him lol


haha nice....


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2010)

yes yes yes thats wot i do


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 26, 2010)

sorry to steal ur thunder bbz


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2010)

nah its cool babe. So Im gonna plant 4 or 6 seeds tomoz, might do some fem seeds for a change lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

ooooh errr fems eh!? what's getting popped???


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2010)

well I was thinking about my ebw seeds to go with my 4 headband seeds, I aint gort an awefull choiice but i could also buy some thing if it lep out at me and said plant me plant me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2010)

id be well tempted to pop the headband beans


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2010)

I gotr 4 of em up and repotted at min lol. Done that already lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> random cheese and psycho shots.
> 
> the safari and it few trichs lol
> 
> ...


Blast from the past lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> Blast from the past lol


 lovely mate bet u wish u had that now eh


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2010)

aye I fukin do mate but gota be thankfull for things past and to come lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2010)

You dont have any girls flowering? i was gonna say where the hell is the porn haha

Cant wait to see that Headband, some killer stuff for sure


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2010)

i have one psycho flowering at 6 weeks 12 today and a querkle and deep purple 2 weeks in 12 and a couple of boys of the same names lol. I got a cheese and a co and a jack the ripper all gagging for 12/12 treatment but im gonna wait for a week so i can get the co out cuz shes poorly with a powder problem lol. So there aint much to see so i did a clip show like on the tv lol. 4 headbands potted into 6" pots in coco. If u wanna see them i dont mind showing em lol brb with a pic .............






Headbands.






Cheese n co waiting for 12.






the sad sorry tent a former shadow of its former self for sure lol. Fuking powdery mildew bollocks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2010)

man the wind of change is blowing, youll be right as rain in a few weeks powdery mildew bollox be gone! 

nice bit of porn man, never get tired of lookin at the cheese n sis.


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> i have one psycho flowering at 6 weeks 12 today and a querkle and deep purple 2 weeks in 12 and a couple of boys of the same names lol. I got a cheese and a co and a jack the ripper all gagging for 12/12 treatment but im gonna wait for a week so i can get the co out cuz shes poorly with a powder problem lol. So there aint much to see so i did a clip show like on the tv lol. 4 headbands potted into 6" pots in coco. If u wanna see them i dont mind showing em lol brb with a pic .............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Page bump cuz i didnt realise it was last post of the page lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2010)

lol im always doing that soz westy mate


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 29, 2010)

ye the big girl in flower is looking realli healthy from powder mildew. the spray is realli doing the job.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2010)

the cheese n co are going to effin huge by the time they hit 9 weeks man


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Westy, the little HB babies are looking kool and the g. And that cheese certainly does look like it's itchin for some equator sunshine. Glad the spray is working out for ya bru, it certainly saved my OG's in the last grow. Have a good weekend in blighty folks....back to typisch NL weather, been pi$$in doon for the last 2 days....back to having Tidal wave dreams again, lol. better get the rubber dingy ready.

I saw a Rab C episode last night on the box, didn't realise he had gone t-total!!! Still a cunny funt though.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2010)

Look good as always westy my boy!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2010)

cheers guys, its feels like my tent is on the up now. Just need to pack it with rare and wonderfull things now lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2010)

oh by the way i turn 37 in 5 hours lol, I was born on a tuesday morning at 5.45 am on the 30th peace and calm times for all my buddies >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 29, 2010)

Felt this was fitting mate.

Happy Birthday man. 

Keep growing on.

[youtube]nvWADo6KPzA[/youtube]


----------



## rasclot (Jan 30, 2010)

have a wicked day mate happy bdayras


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2010)

Happy birthday Fred. I hope you get all you want but I doubt you will coz no one is gonna give you a bin bag full o weed lmao


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 30, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO. 

hope LGP took care of your every need lol . its was your birthday after all, she should have pulled out all the stops.


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Happy birthday Fred. I hope you get all you want but I doubt you will coz no one is gonna give you a bin bag full o weed lmao



Its cool i was given a big bag of weed last weekend yay my friends are GRRReaTTT!!! jus bout to make my wake and bake lol>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 30, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO.
> 
> hope LGP took care of your every need lol . its was your birthday after all, she should have pulled out all the stops.


 dont worry his needs have been taken care of lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 30, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> dont worry his needs have been taken care of lol


 insert smutty joke here........


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2010)

happy birthday dudee. 
*Roll That Shit, Light That Shit, Smoke It! (name the film that's from )
*


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 30, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WESTY. i wish you many more cheesey years to come


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> happy birthday dudee.
> *Roll That Shit, Light That Shit, Smoke It! (name the film that's from )
> *


I googled "*Roll That Shit, Light That Shit, Smoke It!" and got method man lyrics lol, I give up wot film???? 

I had a happy birthday thanks peeps gona have one more rolled by lgp then hit the sack as im up in the mornings lol cheers>>>>>>>>>>>>>
*


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> dont worry his needs have been taken care of lol


 it was a typo, she meant my knees have been taken care of. They were hurting me but she helped by rubbing.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> I googled "*Roll That Shit, Light That Shit, Smoke It!" and got method man lyrics lol, I give up wot film????
> 
> I had a happy birthday thanks peeps gona have one more rolled by lgp then hit the sack as im up in the mornings lol cheers>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> *


That's cause it's, "Roll that shit, Light that shit, Smoke that shit!"

Same artist, just in a movie.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2010)

Happy B Day man, hope it was a good one, sorry im a lil late


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2010)

Its cool man, this is me up early on a sunday morning lol. wake an bake then off out to help my mum out lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> That's cause it's, "Roll that shit, Light that shit, Smoke that shit!"
> 
> Same artist, just in a movie.



i was just investigating wot u told me and wot u told me wasnt correct how can i be expected to guess it?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2010)

haha, i was mashed, i almost got it  tis from how high


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2010)

Is this filum worth a download?


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Mr West, HAPPY BIF-DAY bro, albeit yesterday, or is it today? Anyway, good lad, go and help yer Mum!!! That's what we like to see on a Sunday morning after yer birthday, helping others. Will come back 3 fold Westy. 

Peace bru, DST


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2010)

it's definately worth a download, just a very funny stupid stoner film


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 31, 2010)

mr west said:


> it was a typo, she meant my knees have been taken care of. They were hurting me but she helped by rubbing.


nup thats the wrong way around bro  ... it should be her knees that are sore. ie: carpet burn perhaps


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 31, 2010)

haha

and fuck me is canna boost an expensive product. local shop is charging £70 a liter :O got me some pk though


----------



## rasclot (Jan 31, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha
> 
> and fuck me is canna boost an expensive product. local shop is charging £70 a liter :O got me some pk though


 shit man thats alot down my way its £48 per litreits good shit tho


----------



## mammal (Jan 31, 2010)

bloody hell westy, i dont post here for a year and look what happens to this thread! 500 bloody pages!


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2010)

mammal said:


> bloody hell westy, i dont post here for a year and look what happens to this thread! 500 bloody pages!



has it really been that long? Spose it must be lol. How the bloodyt hell are ya doin?


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 1, 2010)

rasclot said:


> shit man thats alot down my way its £48 per litreits good shit tho


rasclot is that an ozsolot cat in you avatar..way cool


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 1, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> rasclot is that an ozsolot cat in you avatar..way cool


Good Morning Mr west.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 1, 2010)

mammal said:


> bloody hell westy, i dont post here for a year and look what happens to this thread! 500 bloody pages!


 welcome back mammal u gonna get a journal goin again???


Hemlock said:


> rasclot is that an ozsolot cat in you avatar..way cool


 no mate its a bengal cat hes mad as


----------



## mammal (Feb 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> has it really been that long? Spose it must be lol. How the bloodyt hell are ya doin?





rasclot said:


> welcome back mammal u gonna get a journal goin again???


im doin good thanks guys. aye im toying with the idea of a new grow, smaller scale tho, maybe a 2 plant 250w scrog or something similar.

im thinking about a cheese too, maybe a chiesel?


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2010)

chiesel is nice man, i found her afussy eater tho but i aint tried in coco yet.


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2010)

Least we got something to smile about lol.
[youtube]/v/KkxsNmrlJmI&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 3, 2010)

and the pm problem..... are we all fixed there??

i want to see your tent in all its old beauty bro. ive said it before and ill say it again i like big plants but your thread has entrigued me from when i first found it. i liked seeing the girls all mingling nicely and looking all happy ways


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 3, 2010)

Camera broke were waiting for a new meory card to b delivered


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2010)

pm is under control for now but a turn in the weather could turn it upside down lol


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 3, 2010)

dont say shit like that bro. (touch wood)

your winning the battle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2010)

fight the good fight man! im sure youll win that stuff from Dst still doing its magic!?


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah i fink so defo dunt look as bad a s it was now an i got 5 plants in at min


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 3, 2010)

hotter weather comming up to huh? 

that may be helpful


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2010)

i very much doubt it jester mate this is England after all lmao.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> i very much doubt it jester mate this is England after all lmao.


LOL..so true


----------



## mammal (Feb 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> chiesel is nice man, i found her afussy eater tho but i aint tried in coco yet.


how about cheesus westy? have you grown it? i was thinking of doing a 2 plant grow, one 

BLZ bud ( http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/seedism-blz-bud )

and one 

Cheesus ( http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/big-buddha-cheesus )

to have a whole devil/jesus kinda deal


----------



## rasclot (Feb 3, 2010)

mammal said:


> how about cheesus westy? have you grown it? i was thinking of doing a 2 plant grow, one
> 
> BLZ bud ( http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/seedism-blz-bud )
> 
> ...


 i got blz bud growin at the mo they reckon its sum strong shit only time will tell


----------



## mammal (Feb 3, 2010)

rasclot said:


> i got blz bud growin at the mo they reckon its sum strong shit only time will tell


aye ive just been reading some so/so things about the cheesus so ive gone for 5x BLZ bud cos ive heard loads of good things about it.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 3, 2010)

mammal said:


> aye ive just been reading some so/so things about the cheesus so ive gone for 5x BLZ bud cos ive heard loads of good things about it.


 yeah mate blz is meant to be a 1 hitter quiter lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2010)

mammal said:


> how about cheesus westy? have you grown it? i was thinking of doing a 2 plant grow, one
> 
> BLZ bud ( http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/seedism-blz-bud )
> 
> ...


nah i aint tried em yet im gonna try LA cheese next seed cheese im gonna try


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2010)

ill vouch for the blz bud its crazy strong G13 x super silver haze x trainwreck


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2010)

I gotta card for my camera and my tent is looking so much better lol. I need a card reader so i can up load but it wont be here for a wile ebay and that u know how it goes lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> I gotta card for my camera and my tent is looking so much better lol. I need a card reader so i can up load but it wont be here for a wile ebay and that u know how it goes lol


 il look forward to the pics glad to hear that things are on the up mate


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

lalalala raeding too phfmasched to give relateice reaply but i like?  hark


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> lalalala raeding too phfmasched to give relateice reaply but i like?  hark


 a lil 2 smashed by the looks of it TTT lol. well at least ya having a gud time


----------



## eza82 (Feb 5, 2010)

lol........


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2010)

eza good eza good to see ya wats a crackin??


----------



## eza82 (Feb 5, 2010)

A good root and a fart would kill me, & Drier than a nuns nasty really :heads to fridge for turkey:.. NOW with bong & turkey in hand, missus by the side & dog out back, Dig a hole and bury me, it just doesn't get better than this.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2010)

lol, when lifes constantly pretty good its a nice surprise for it to get better and all too expected to get worse lol.


----------



## eza82 (Feb 5, 2010)

to be honest If I fell in a barrel of bosoms, I'd come out sucking my thumb. My luck suxs lately.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2010)

im a possitivly cynical optermist.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2010)

or something like that jus weighed in half oz of popcorn psychosis so shant be with it fo many minuits lool


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2010)

My tent pm free, cheers for all the help I got, couldnt of done it with out ya.






Tga Querkle @3weeks in 12/12.






Deep purple @3 weeks 12/12. the other two in the tent are cheese and psyc.






jack the ripper still under going pm treatment but wot a bush lol.






deep purple balls lol





Deep purple male chillin in the cfl glow lol.

Bump for the boys who arent here at the wekend lol and gals


----------



## eza82 (Feb 6, 2010)

Are you doing the breeding thing mr west ?


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2010)

Im gonna give it my very best attempt yes lol. So far ive been really lucky with wot ive grown and hardly had hermi/ fem seeds in a grow from stray boy narners so hopefully with some fuill blooded true male we can make some head way lol


----------



## eza82 (Feb 6, 2010)

If all goes well will be happy to help stabilize.... chuck a few beans in mail


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 6, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> That JTR is HUGE Fred. Is it in 12 yet? Tent looks very nice


 no its not. im planning to take a few cutting of it for ma nxt grow. as it such a lovely bush.

ive sorta neglected the jack the ripper in terms of the PM spray, as i was more worried about the girls that were in flower. ill spray her 2nite and she should b fine for mr west to put her into 12/12. i hope that answered ya question sorry bout the rant in smashed on 7 week Pshyco lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> My tent pm free, cheers for all the help I got, couldnt of done it with out ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 glad ur gettin rid of the pm the tent looks good mate


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 6, 2010)

eza82 said:


> If all goes well will be happy to help stabilize.... chuck a few beans in mail


that wouldnt really help him much bro lol. 

unless you bred them appart in two seperate colonies so that one day when you reunited beans for a cross it would create a somewhat hybrid vigour effect. Captain seven turtles style i think it was lol rrs... too much effort imho and then his work is hardly his oown the best option is to have trusted seed testers whilst you stabilize. this is what established breeders and seedbanks do. 

if you were to help him stabilize youd need a clone of the mother, the father and some of his progency possibly .. and even then you will more than likely come out with two similar but different things. hense the rrs to get hybrid vigour beetween your strains but thats just in theory. and as i said before rather hard... id much preffer to just be a tester lol. 
======================
thats a nice dp though westy cant wait to see what you come out with bro i believe its going to be something rather nice ...

hehe glad the cameras fixed lol. for you  500 pages bro


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 6, 2010)

nearly 5000 posts westy


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2010)

Yay at last I can talk about me again lol yesyes my threads 500 pages long and will soon have fivehundred posts, only seems like the other week we were going on about 300 pages lol. I think the word for wot im doing breeding wise is called a dabble, the boy opend up a few today so i snipped em off into a wee jam jar i handily got sent. Ill wait till my co is starting to bud then ill see wot i feel lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2010)

3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2010)

2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2010)

i will never give in!


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i will never give in!


You now have the power of fivethousand pimps for 500 minuets for getting the 5000 post well done i was seeing to lgp and forgot about the thread for 20 mins lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> This could go on for a while LMFAO


i'll give it to westy  until about an hour when i have some dutch courrage inside me and i go to warrrr  the ents are going to war!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2010)

This is the 4th time i've nicked this, and it probably won't be the last lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2010)

haha, gone again  the real question is how long can you edit posts for?  this thread could rapidly start dissapearing from the middle out  i deny all wrongdoing!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2010)

We're gonna end up with one post in this entire thread lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2010)

U guys are fighting for the power lol bless ya ur both winners in my eyes, Im happy with having the very first post all those months and years ago lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2010)

fuck you he's not a winnar. noone builds up super team champion points like i do! oscars nowt but a artificial shaddow of the pine tree?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2010)

The 5000th post says different hahahaha 

I'm such a prick lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2010)

eating scallops, but i'll be back 

edit: i can't cook worth two damns!


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> My tent pm free, cheers for all the help I got, couldnt of done it with out ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


page and fight bump lol.kiss-ass


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 6, 2010)

someone needing a little attention?   eskimo's


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 6, 2010)

just jumped on, interested in the e-cheese gonna be best by far! noticing by ur pics thats long gone, i'm only 3 pages in only 498 to go lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2010)

I got a cut of echeese on the go now lol, its a keeper lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 6, 2010)

you alright westy? just been chopping the w/rhino again...should be back in my couchlock coma before the end of next week...see you have started winning the battle of the pm....cant be long till its gone for good.


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2010)

Im hoping the weather will turn and help it fook off lol


----------



## mammal (Feb 6, 2010)

well i got my BLZ bud seeds sittin in some wet kitchen roll right now germinating, i re-bought a grow tent (after foolishly selling my old one.) and i also bought some plagron soil today

just need to wait for a cheapish 400w HPS to appear in the next couple of weeks on ebay and i'll be set.

really dont know if im going to scrog or not tho, decisions decisions!

i'll start a grow journal as soon as the little ladies are a week old or so


----------



## rasclot (Feb 6, 2010)

mammal said:


> well i got my BLZ bud seeds sittin in some wet kitchen roll right now germinating, i re-bought a grow tent (after foolishly selling my old one.) and i also bought some plagron soil today
> 
> just need to wait for a cheapish 400w HPS to appear in the next couple of weeks on ebay and i'll be set.
> 
> ...


 fair play mate post me a link wen u all set up
check my jungle out


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 6, 2010)

I use plagron batmix. I like it but i don't really know how good it is coz i've never used anything else so i have nothing to compare it to


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2010)

roll on 5 or 6 weeks its gonna be bud city in my tent then i hope or ill cry lol. Wen this monster jack the ripper goes in i think itll take over thewhole tent lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2010)

I gave my mate 3 oz of bat shit today lol, i must remember to make some tea up for the girls


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> I gave my mate 3 oz of bat shit today lol, i must remember to make some tea up for the girls


 Hope it makes him high like flying bat, lol. How goes it Westy?

Nice update brother, me like a lot, bit of treatment and she'll be 100%. What a bushy beast.


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

shes sittinin my living room at min, sprayed her last night jus need to prune her so air can get in to thetrunk lol, think shed like a repot b4 i twelve her, cant be arsed lol


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

I was going to ask, what size of pot is she in? I was down at the garden centre yesterday and saw nice square 37l jobs, 40cm square (24 euro each though!) The round ones I am using ar epissing me off and I am thinking of going monster plants next run.


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

theses are littel 6ltr squares i got some 11ltrs squares but nothing bigger lol. Does anyone know what happens if u stress a male? Ive been switching him between my living room with eqivilant 200w cfl 2x 100w equivilents bout 60 actual watts and under my 250w realw hps. I know hes not gonna throw female flowers but will it be detrimental to him ?


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

I suppose it depends on how long you want to keep it Westy. I have just left mine in another bedroom, haven't even watered them for a week. They also haven't even been getting and special light except what is coming in through the window. And the height of the sun at the moment, that ain't that much. It will be fine as long as it gets around 7 hours of light. I've grown plants on windowsills over winter and they are fine bru.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh, worse case scenario, it will stretch a bit, which mine have, but like I give a fek, they ain't getting entered into any competitions, lol. Your guy look hunky mate (that just sounds wrong) and it's the genetics you want innit!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Oh, worse case scenario, it will stretch a bit, which mine have, but like I give a fek, they ain't getting entered into any competitions, lol. Your guy look hunky mate (that just sounds wrong) and it's the genetics you want innit!


 carefull ... easy ... lol lol. i havent feed mr west DP male since i found out it was a male. thats bin about 2 weeks now lol. dont like males no time for them lol


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 7, 2010)

Good Morning Mr west, looks as if your breeding is well on its way.
Male plants looks good. 
have a great week I'll be watching to see how it goes
Cheers


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

Hiya Hemlock, yeah its starting to happen at last but a good few hurdles to jump yet wen i try fetilize some buds lol. I feel a lot of hate towards the male population of the cannbis plant. I think urlll get out what u put in. Ill feed mr DP, Ill do it right now gd damn it


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

done lol 1 ltr water + 4 ml of A & B and 2.5 of cannazym. I need to make some guano tea up ive forgoten it for a good wile


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> Hiya Hemlock, yeah its starting to happen at last but a good few hurdles to jump yet wen i try fetilize some buds lol. I feel a lot of hate towards the male population of the cannbis plant. I think urlll get out what u put in. Ill feed mr DP, Ill do it right now gd damn it


Just from hangin out here, if anyone can do it Mr west can!!!!!! What trait are you going for in your breeding


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

well not really going for a trait as i only had two males to choose from, I chose the most sturdy nicer looking of the pair which also smells fuking handsome if u rub his shaft and smell it lol ooooer mrs lmao.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> well not really going for a trait as i only had two males to choose from, I chose the most sturdy nicer looking of the pair which also smells fuking handsome if u rub his shaft and smell it lol ooooer mrs lmao.


 i dont think my breedin attempt has worked i put the pollen on 1 bud 3 days ago n the pistils still havent gone brown


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 7, 2010)

fresh pollen?? if not how was it stored?? how did you pollinate?? 

also it often can take a while for the pistils to change colour. your pollination will more than likely be sucessful imho. if you puit it there it will work. though every now and then you get some that dont really cross well together or produce few seeds due to compatibility but this is not really often a problem.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2010)

I didn't really notice any difference to the bud with my attempt at breeding but i still don't know if its worked yet, i'm drying the "pollenated" buds separate from the rest so i'll know in a few days or so


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

Ah yeah the early cheese hash was it?


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 7, 2010)

can you see any seeds pods??


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> Ah yeah the early cheese hash was it?


 Yeah it is, hermie pollen from a 7 week sensi hash plant, its very nice too really couchlock lol and its quite a yeilder too. all the ingredients for a good strain are present lol but genetics are a funny ol game saint. they certainly are greavesy lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

have u spotted any seds in the bud oscaroscar mate?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 7, 2010)

westy can i ask you a few questions about your bubble bags mate.


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

sure mate what ya wanna know?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 7, 2010)

just which ones you got and how much you can put in at once. i got about 6-7 oz of tric coated trim


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2010)

I got the 1 gallon ones, the link to the ebay shop is somewhere a few pages back. U prolly wont the bigger ones 5 gallon bags for that much trim. U might still have to do a couple of washes.

Heres a link to the guy i got mine from mate.........http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220522686586


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 8, 2010)

herborizer bags arent bad  come with a free pollen press and all.. 

though i still want some ridgydidge bubblebags one day these bags have my ok. the ones for a 20 lite bucket 5 gal will be best for you bro. i also like to make my first run kinda soft compared to the rest i find it gets me the best stuff, and loosens everything for an aawsome second run . 

another thing is when/if you use the electric beaters be carefull as you may beat the ice to a point it starts becomming a hassle during the filtering process.. (meaning you get slushie ice in with your hash and its just an outright pissoff. i use a rolling pin to stir mine )

i do 3 runs sometimes 4 depending on quality/quantity and i separate the runs as i go.... and that gold bag being the best is a load of shit i like the last bags


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2010)

Cant wait to do another run of bubble hash


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 8, 2010)

dude i wish that would make it through the post lol. cheese hash yummmmm


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> My tent pm free, cheers for all the help I got, couldnt of done it with out ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump for the boys who arent here at the wekend lol and gals


----------



## rasclot (Feb 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> Bump for the boys who arent here at the wekend lol and gals


 morning westyhow are ya today


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2010)

ill be reet wen i get me more tea lol, fucking snowing outside at min ffs. Alls good in this camp and lgp is going to town today to buy a small fan heater for her bedroom to keep the temps even, dunt want purple blueberrys do we? lol we probably do but not cold purples


----------



## rasclot (Feb 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> Cant wait to do another run of bubble hash


 lookin at that i cant wait to do my first lol


mr west said:


> ill be reet wen i get me more tea lol, fucking snowing outside at min ffs. Alls good in this camp and lgp is going to town today to buy a small fan heater for her bedroom to keep the temps even, dunt want purple blueberrys do we? lol we probably do but not cold purples


 do ya reckon thats why oscars cheese went purple coz of the cold weather???
sum of my mates blueberry went a bit purple ive got half a black sack of trim to put through the bubble bags wen they get here cant wait should be here any day now


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2010)

I like to use snow off the ground to chill my water for making hash but ice cubes work as well lol. Be nice to get some of that sof black in the pic again, that was nice too.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

Tasty looking hash, Westy....don't think my lump of bubble hash will last me another 4 weeks...ah well....

I must be a lazy ba$tard, I just tend to wash into 1 bag to get one lump...all this grade of this nonsense, grade of that, bah, just get it on the bong and light it up..although someone is bound to say, FAIL, you are doing it wrong because this grade gives you a slightly tinglier feeling to the frontal lobe than this grade which is better for an active soring high...whatever. lol. All I know, my bubble hash it's better than any hash I have bought in the last 17 years. Anyone remember Golf Ball pressed hash? (that's what we called it at the time) They even started doing rip offs of that as well.


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2010)

golf ball, kinda rings a bell, maybe im too young lol i only started smoking in 89 i was a late starter lol, theakstones old perculier and blow backs lol i was sooo sick that night.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2010)

old peculiar and blowbacks lol hell of a combo westy, man i aint had a blowback in a long time haha shit i remember i used to see a chick that recycled buckets like exhaling back into the bottle to re-take the fucker, i think i saw her do 4 cycles off one bowl. 

nice lookin hash man, and the male looks ready to pop at any moment! top work


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2010)

wish i still had some lol it was too easy to make and smoke lol


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

Old Peculier, now that rings a bell!! 
Golf ball would have been around 92/93 as I remember going down to Manchester to a night my girlfriends cousin was running. It was called Obsession and the flyer was a mock up of the Calvin Klein perfume, haha....

At least starting in 89 you had a couple of years of good old moroccan hash and real afghan/nepalese (before it went hard like brick and stinky like armpit) Oh those heady days of sweaty top lips!!!

EDIT: Recycled buckets, now that sounds gross. Was she using tobacco as well!! I remember having a bucket with baccy, sheesh my head was blown off with the nicotine rush!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2010)

good god no nae tobacco, but she used to scrape the oils out of the neck of the bottle to stash in case someone else came and nicked it, she used to have a bucket kit hidden in the woods. what the fuck did i see in her?!?!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 8, 2010)

don was it you that got them 5 gal bubble bags?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2010)

it was! still need to buy a couple of bins to use with them. 6 plants worth of trim to run through em in a couple of weeks


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 8, 2010)

how many oz of trim do you think you could put in before its overloaded?
i got about 6-7oz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2010)

couldnt tell ya willy im a noob to the whole thing ive done 2 runs and got not a lot to show for it i shouldnt think 7 oz of trim would be too much but i could be wrong?! is the trim wet or dry?

i did wet and wasnt impressed with the amount back next time im going to dry it then freeze it before i wizz it


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 8, 2010)

dry and frozen....the missus wants it out the freezer...cant say i blame her lol

i,ll stop jackin your thread now westy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> dry and frozen....the missus wants it out the freezer...cant say i blame her lol
> 
> i,ll stop jackin your thread now westy lol


aye it makes everything stink like. my lass was complaining the bread for her lunch was stinking at work

enough jacking off


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

You def want it dry, and def frozen. My suggestion which I got from Heads Up and I find it easier now for sure, use a bucket to mix up yer shwag in with the ice cubes and water. And yes, mix manually, then less green and shit in your hash, then I just pour through the bags. Then when finished return all the gunk back into the first bucket, liquid and mush, then mix up again and pour back through the bags. This means you can mix as much as you want at a time and it doesn't matter if you got small bubble-sacks (couldn't resist using the word sacks,) and they won't get damaged (I throw any fans leaves that I have as well, and small bits of twigs I collect from my buds over time, which are always loaded with trichs....

Anyway, apologies Westy, back to your cheese la.


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2010)

u sounded like my mate malysian wife lol she says la after everything she says la. Its all good as i aint got muchh to say right now apart from i gotta be up in 7 hours to take my car in to be serviced lol, its the walk home im not looking forward to u know lol its only bout a mile an hal;f but its all up hill lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> And finaly the exodus cheese which is the best smoke ive had in 20 years toking


finished reading for the evening on this quote. nice grow bump 2 u bro


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 8, 2010)

DST said:


> You def want it dry, and def frozen. My suggestion which I got from Heads Up and I find it easier now for sure, use a bucket to mix up yer shwag in with the ice cubes and water. And yes, mix manually, then less green and shit in your hash, then I just pour through the bags. Then when finished return all the gunk back into the first bucket, liquid and mush, then mix up again and pour back through the bags. This means you can mix as much as you want at a time and it doesn't matter if you got small bubble-sacks (couldn't resist using the word sacks,) and they won't get damaged (I throw any fans leaves that I have as well, and small bits of twigs I collect from my buds over time, which are always loaded with trichs....
> 
> Anyway, apologies Westy, back to your cheese la.


this is kind of like i do things hehe,* defo saves the bags* and once you have a pattern down pat worth the effort.. 

mine looks something like this... *stir*... *slowly tilt & tip*.... *pull out bubblebag*... *shake*.. *get missus to hold*...* scrape product whilst she holds*... i find its easier to get it all in the centre whilst its a bit wet still. and it beats shaking it to the centre/together by far.. *get the missus to dip the bag and clean while i put the hash on cardboard.*. *move on to next bag.. *

once complete i get her to put the bags back in the bucket whilst i stir mash again.. a perfect cycle lol. 

i proffer to get rid of the twigs and anything that i fee could caue a threat to the bags or the precious filters at the bottom. especially if you were to stir in the bag



Don Gin and Ton said:


> couldnt tell ya willy im a noob to the whole thing ive done 2 runs and got not a lot to show for it i shouldnt think 7 oz of trim would be too much but i could be wrong?! is the trim wet or dry?
> 
> i did wet and wasnt impressed with the amount back next time im going to dry it then freeze it before i wizz it


i preffer dry material 

umm the freezer before you start ive done a couple of times but not noticed much differance, i think a bit more in the first run when compared, as the resin glands are already cold and easily broken.. 

_ive used a big bag of stuff that was left in the sun once.. the shit done nearly melted all my ice i had to buy more_. i like using a fair bit of ice. i can stir slower and knock off more resin glands that way. so yes id say cooling it before you start helps. i normally let it sit for a few minutes before i stir anyway so as long as my starting material is cool i just use it.. 

*a note willy*.
before you pull the bags up let it sit and if seem a bit crouded to you do what i do just poke the matter with my rolling pin (stiring utensil ) making room for the loose resin glands trapped in the mash to fall before you start filtering.. though they will come through in the next batch so its up to you but like i said i like getting themost in each bag per run and i make sure to keep seperated because as the runs go on you will notice the differance. quite often i can go beyond the 3 or 4 filtering processes but to me its not worth it. you could have most of the best resin glands by then with little plant matter. 

but yes my bucket quite often ends up crowded and this is how i feel happy that ive got all i can from each separate run 

anyhoo thats enough shit dribbling for now.


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> finished reading for the evening on this quote. nice grow bump 2 u bro


cheers mate glad uve injoyed it its been a hard road but not as hard as it would of been without the cheese.NOM NOM


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> u sounded like my mate malysian wife lol she says la after everything she says la. Its all good as i aint got muchh to say right now apart from i gotta be up in 7 hours to take my car in to be serviced lol, its the walk home im not looking forward to u know lol its only bout a mile an hal;f but its all up hill lol.


She has probably lived in Singapore then. I spent a lot of time in Singapore in the late 80's early 90's, I actually lived over in Brunei for about 3 years (on Borneo island.) But in Singapore they speak Singlish, which is a mix of English and Singaporean slang slung on the end. Everything they say has LA on it. So if you asked someone to go to the shop to get you skins, they will Reply, "can do la", and if you then said, can you also pick me up a lighter, they then say, "also can do la" but in a Chinesey accent. Cracked me up big time. Nobody understood my Scottish accent, so I just started throwing La at the end of every sentence, then I was fully understood, mad!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 9, 2010)

my lil pence. i got sent this


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2010)

if only 6% of ppl in bulgaria have smoked then that must be cheetah and his buddies lol


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

It makes you wonder who they actually ask. One of the hardest things about doing a survey is getting the right proportion of people of different age groups, income levels, etc, to actually answer the questions. It's like when you see the people doing surveys in the street. How many of these people would stop a 6 foot 3 skinhead and ask their opinion....?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> cheers mate glad uve injoyed it its been a hard road but not as hard as it would of been without the cheese.NOM NOM


learned a load, thought that the canna a+b was a bit lacking in N myself got myself some nitrozyme. 

what u using terra or bio? i wanna go bio myself, done bio bizz/compost then canna coco just having a play around.

what happens after the cheeses coz i'm at page 136 and theres over 500 pages as i'm sure u know lol


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Feb 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> I managed to get a clone of the original exodus cheese the other week and I also planted a greenhouse seeds cheese and a big buddah cheese. Ive been waiting for the bbc seed to pop and emerge and yesterday the seed case came off but this morning its still no unferled and opend its leaves grr.


At least your gonna be getting lots of Vitamin "D"ank


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2010)

Querkle @ 3 weeks 12 on friday just gone.






deep purple @ sasme age not so many trix but fatter lol go figure lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> learned a load, thought that the canna a+b was a bit lacking in N myself got myself some nitrozyme.
> 
> what u using terra or bio? i wanna go bio myself, done bio bizz/compost then canna coco just having a play around.
> 
> what happens after the cheeses coz i'm at page 136 and theres over 500 pages as i'm sure u know lol



Im using canna coco pro + and canna coco a + b nute and they all wok fine together i dont find it lacks anything, u can see how green mine are and i still havent made some bat tea yet lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 9, 2010)

aaah its purrdy again. yaaaay


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 9, 2010)

nice healthy looking plants westy.

that querkle looks like it's gonna be a keeper!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 10, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> nice healthy looking plants westy.
> 
> that querkle looks like it's gonna be a keeper!


 yeah mate she does look like a keeper trichs at an early age is always a good sign
im off to make sum bubble in a min cant wait!!!! probly gonna have to do 5-6 runs got loads of trim n 1 gallon bags
should of got the 5 gallon bags


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2010)

rasclot said:


> yeah mate she does look like a keeper trichs at an early age is always a good sign
> im off to make sum bubble in a min cant wait!!!! probly gonna have to do 5-6 runs got loads of trim n 1 gallon bags
> should of got the 5 gallon bags



I did say to get the 5 gallon bags too lol. I have a clone of each of the dp and querkle but im not sure which is which in my prop lol.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> I did say to get the 5 gallon bags too lol. I have a clone of each of the dp and querkle but im not sure which is which in my prop lol.


 i know u did mate thats wot happens wen u get stoned n start orderin things on the net lol
u should b able to tell them apart by the way the leaves are thats wot i done n e way im off now for bubble makin il post sum pics up wen i get back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> Querkle @ 3 weeks 12 on friday just gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey hey hey back to business as usual man. good lookin girls!

loving the early resin on the querk she's gonna rock your boat good n proper mate


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im using canna coco pro + and canna coco a + b nute and they all wok fine together i dont find it lacks anything, u can see how green mine are and i still havent made some bat tea yet lol.


thats exactly what i was using but i was using 100% RO water. i've read that coco can soak up the calcium so maby it was more that way than a nitrogen deficency. the leaves went a pale green then yellow, similar 2 nitrogen. live and learn my friend, live and learn 

what extras u throwing in? u still go organic boost etc?

edit - organic boost


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2010)

er nothing but pk 13/14 at the min i run out of boost and too lazy to make some tea up lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2010)

this is probably around somewhere or googlable but if anyone will know westy will.

if you add pk to your mix do you drop the dose of the other nutes? (we're being oblivious to EC and PPM here, lazy feeding) or do you just do your 4/5ml A+B and then 1.5ml pk, i tend to just chuck a full dose of everything into the pan and give it a stir


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 10, 2010)

sorry to answer this for ya westy but lol.

normal feed. 3ml per LT AB
P/K feed. 2ml per LT 1.5 pk.

well thats what i do when i feed his girls


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 10, 2010)

evryone's grow has perked up and mine seems to have taken a turn for the worst


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 10, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> evryone's grow has perked up and mine seems to have taken a turn for the worst


why, whats problematic for u in ur grow?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 10, 2010)

everything lol, be sorted by the end of the week tho. payday


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2010)

whats green and gets u pissed? Payday!!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> Querkle @ 3 weeks 12 on friday just gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah! Sweet bru, late pic bump


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 10, 2010)

holy crap...? look at the bottom left fan leaf. Is there THC _on that mofo?  








muh fuh is gonna be *covered.*_


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 10, 2010)

yup agreeed.

i do believe westy should be a pretty happy man with that one hehe


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2010)

u know me jester, im never happy lol, tho im pleased theres no pm in my tent no more lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

i bet he'll be like a pig in shite when he gets to bubble bag the trim from this lot!


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2010)

well maybe but it dont look like theres gonna be much on the trichy querkle


----------



## natures medicine (Feb 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> well maybe but it dont look like theres gonna be much on the trichy querkle


 Just want to say spent the last 2 hours going thru ur post Mr West I'd be happy as hell if my buds came out lookin half as good as yours nice job on all your grows good luck with that bubble hash. when would u suggest topping a plant in veg ? after its a couple of weeks old taken from clone about 8 to 10 inches tall. 7- 8 nodes on it and then when do you top it again ? thanks for any advice u can give.


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2010)

er, Im still learning with topping. I do like to do my first top at bout 4th node and maybe 3rd of second set.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

give it time westy lad she'll come goood


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2010)

Dunno if anyone rmembers me saying i was gonna grow some la cheese? Well i got some seeds though the door yesterday but Im doing a new jurnal for em if ur intreted its here>>>>>>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?p=3778950


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2010)

my veg space and 4 repotted head bands greedy fuckers want loadsa feeding and I got a mutant one too lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2010)

wow thos are some fat indy babies man.


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

be nice wen they get over the shock of repotting and show me wot they got to give lol


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 13, 2010)

Good Morning Mr west. Just Checking in..Trust all is well. BTW what is a VAT tax??


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

value added tax, u have to pay it on most purchases in the uk. Its 17.5% at min but itll be 20% soon enough lol. Why u ask such a mudain question wen we doing naughty illegal stuff ?


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> my veg space and 4 repotted head bands greedy fuckers want loadsa feeding and I got a mutant one too lol.


bumpin the repots lol


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 13, 2010)

Well maybe..LOL...
I was doing some reading about UK poltics seems all of your politicians want the tax 
but no one want to admit they want it. 20% man thats a lot. So 100 pound purchase is really 120.
Now I see why Tony Jacklin left for the USA.


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

yep it really kicks ya in with ya shoppin bill lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 13, 2010)

man... you guys will forever love taxing.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 13, 2010)

not me! :O


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

in some ways i do i claim mine back so i pay less in my return 

but yes on the whole it sucks, pays for things you never use. n when you need stuff it should be spent on like grit for the roads there isnt any money and the mp's are fiddling for bird houses . woh wooah calm calm deep breaths enough i need a toke


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

got the start of roots on my cheese and co clones Don so calm doon lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2010)

cant be talking politics on a sunday......plus we are mere peasants with no power to do anything lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

I think they are getting over the repot.






the freaky head band lol and the jack the ripper streching for light lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

wow man haha like the corner veg area kool. thats going to finish monstrous! good news on the roots! irie mon. 

whats the cut in the water?


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

that cut is the end of the psychosis branch i took for clones, it has the tinyest of fine hair like roots, ill cut it propper soon lol im too lazy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

lol it can wait its doing no harm eh. why do today what you can put off till tomorrow!


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

lol indeed and COME ON PALACE!!!!! 2-1 up


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2010)

hey westy that trim i told you about the other day...well i just weighed it in at 229.7grams. just over 8 oz and its a mix of blue cheese, w/rhino, kushberry and nemesis....should be fun lol....
anyone know where i can get buckets for the bubble bags


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

i dont think there are special buckets for bubble bags id go bnq or focus for buckets they dead cheap


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

this is the bud I tried to fertilize, its pistils have stated browinging up lol fingers crossed eh lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 14, 2010)

Fertilise what? with what? you prolly already said, but i can't rememeber lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

its a querkle and i dusted it with deep purple jizz lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 14, 2010)

hoo wee skeetin plants seems fun.


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2010)

its the first time ive attemted this lol, so we'll see in a few weeks lol. Just waiting for my lovely psychosis to form a nice round bud and i shall do it again lol, probably at the end of the week lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

i cant wait to have a crack at it mesen!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2010)

I tried to do it but it failed, i reckon my sensi hashplant pollen was shooting blanks lol. I was excited about the cross too but i've got a lot on me plate atm so it was prolly a blessing coz i wanna try and keep my numbers down


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 15, 2010)

i,m just waiting to see if my pp is a male and then i,m on it.....cant wait


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2010)

Are you meant to grow the seeds that come from the cross then grow those to get a male and female then make seeds with those. seems like a lot of aggro, I'll buy beans lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2010)

nah f1 beans have hybrid vigour and thats wot u get wen u cross pollinate strains, better than any bought bean i think.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2010)

Ah thats what F1 means, so F2 is what i just described?


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2010)

er yeah i think, were's jester wen u need him lol


----------



## mammal (Feb 15, 2010)

i'll happily buy/trade a few of your querkle/purple beans mr west if you want some test growers!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> er yeah i think, were's jester wen u need him lol


he'll turn up...always does


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 15, 2010)

mammal said:


> i'll happily buy/trade a few of your querkle/purple beans mr west if you want some test growers!


i second that notion....i,m always lookin for something a bit new


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2010)

mammal said:


> i'll happily buy/trade a few of your querkle/purple beans mr west if you want some test growers!



Yourd do as well buying some i only spluffed one small bud lol, be lucky to get ten for meself lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 15, 2010)

why did'nt you do more westy? i would have done a shit load.....well i plan too soon actually, and i would be glad to gift some to a few people if they want to grow a few out....i really cant wait for this...


----------



## mammal (Feb 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> Yourd do as well buying some i only spluffed one small bud lol, be lucky to get ten for meself lol


shame, i wouldve loved to have grown some of WESTS BEST.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> er yeah i think, were's jester wen u need him lol


 ive dusted my e cheese with nycd pollen from soma not sure if its done anythin tho


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2010)

cuz im t4ryin a control method lol my self control, i like sensi too much lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> cuz im t4ryin a control method lol my self control, i like sensi too much lol


haha i know what you mean but i have waited a long time for this so seeded bud aint an issue for me mate.....


----------



## exodus mission (Feb 15, 2010)

*Hello all just wanted to say your pics are impressive im not a grower as i dont have a licence yet fingers crossed hay lol should have 1 soon when the big bro sort there ****ing heads out >>>peace !!!!!*


----------



## caliboy80 (Feb 16, 2010)

WESTYYYYYYYY GANGA GIRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL hi


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2010)

ooo ello there mate, how about you?


----------



## caliboy80 (Feb 16, 2010)

i well 'n urself?

wat strains u growing at the moment?


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> nah f1 beans have hybrid vigour and thats wot u get wen u cross pollinate strains, better than any bought bean i think.


your answer is pretty damn close bro. but no to be honest it will not guaranteed be better than any bought bean. breeders are always using the best genetics and utilize propper breeding regimes to get the best results possible. at least id hope they are. 

they will grow fast, have really noticeable features ie, shape and veins in the leaves things like that..... basically they just look more vigorous overall... the reason for this is because its a new cross they have completely different genetics and grow out to be a happy little boy or girl. 



oscaroscar said:


> Ah thats what F1 means, so F2 is what i just described?


f2 varies. though genertally the beans from this batch will be more uniform and show more of the traits you/the breeder were looking for. esecially if the result of a backcross to one of the parents... by the f5 generation your plants should all be fairly uniform and if all goes well you will have a good ibl or true breeding strain on your hands...

now IBL is in bred line these plants will be uniform but at a price the hybrid vigour we were just talking about will not be so noticable unless of cours your use rrs over two related crops thus allowing you to breed for similar results over two similar crops and crossing beetween them thus allowing you to create hybrid vigour in your ibl sttrain.. its called in breeding depression... would you like to have sex with your sister, mother or auntie, uncle, brother or yeah you get the point lol.

true breeding strain is a lot easier that is it only has to be true breeding for whatever you or the breeder are after say constant purple, big, resinouse buds are the goal. then all you have to do is breed for them traits (the methods vary but usually some back crossing and things of the sort are done though not always ie: the just fucking around method) once stable there are test grows and breeds to make sure them traits do in fact carry through and continue doing so in subsequent generations they will have an ibl on there hands. the plants dont have to be uniform in fact they only really have to breed true for the traits expected.... 

landrace strains may be totally unifrm or completely unpredictable (usually pretty uniform though) but to be a landrace strain the strain in question must be grown in a countries environment for a number of generations or that is untill the strain has become used to the countries environment etc. generally just the best male taken and bred with the female. ive read different things reguarding the actual basis behind a landrace strain but im fairly certain that a strain must be growing in that environment for ten years. though i dont know how this applies to places like where i live that i can grow over 4 times a year... though only 4 propper breeding times.. my question is this... most of these theries come from places where growuing once a year outdoors is possible or perhaps twice.. now does that mean i could do it that much faster or not and if the answer is yes then my otega should have been landrace long ago

anyhoo that was a really shitty explanation sorry guys lol but im in a hurry atm just thought id check out westies thread quikly hehe)



mr west said:


> er yeah i think, were's jester wen u need him lol


umm im here bro.. sorry if i missed too much but i went back like 5 or 6 pages.



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> he'll turn up...always does


yeah ive been busy lately court comming up and all. glad to see you guys miss me lol. j.j 



mr west said:


> Yourd do as well buying some i only spluffed one small bud lol, be lucky to get ten for meself lol


you should get more than that i thinks. youll be surprised at how many beans you can get i reckon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

informative as ever jester! id love to have the climate for a landrace lol id settle for the climate to grow outdoors every year.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 17, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> your answer is pretty damn close bro. but no to be honest it will not guaranteed be better than any bought bean. breeders are always using the best genetics and utilize propper breeding regimes to get the best results possible. at least id hope they are.
> 
> they will grow fast, have really noticeable features ie, shape and veins in the leaves things like that..... basically they just look more vigorous overall... the reason for this is because its a new cross they have completely different genetics and grow out to be a happy little boy or girl.
> 
> ...


 Thanks jester that was very imformative. You certianly know your onions mate


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

caliboy80 said:


> i well 'n urself?
> 
> wat strains u growing at the moment?



Strains? Well as u might think im gfrowing cheese and psycho, im also growing querkle and deep purple and a jack the ripper. IN veg I have some headbands some la cheese seedlings and a wembley. Thats all at the min lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 17, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> your answer is pretty damn close bro. but no to be honest it will not guaranteed be better than any bought bean. breeders are always using the best genetics and utilize propper breeding regimes to get the best results possible. at least id hope they are.
> 
> they will grow fast, have really noticeable features ie, shape and veins in the leaves things like that..... basically they just look more vigorous overall... the reason for this is because its a new cross they have completely different genetics and grow out to be a happy little boy or girl.
> 
> ...


 I just tried repping you but it said i had to spread it around so i repped a load of strangers and now it says i can't rep anyone coz i've repped too many peeps ffs, i'll rep you when i'm allowed


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

I just repped the jest and it felt goood!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> Strains? Well as u might think im gfrowing cheese and psycho, im also growing querkle and deep purple and a jack the ripper. IN veg I have some headbands some la cheese seedlings and a wembley. Thats all at the min lol


and that is all!!!

hahah nice selection box westy some top draw genetics!!

wonder how close the LA will be to the real real?!?


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and that is all!!!
> 
> hahah nice selection box westy some top draw genetics!!
> 
> wonder how close the LA will be to the real real?!?



if its anything like the pic ill be well chuffed. Im gonna give 4 of em to my mate laters today just waiting on the last wembley to crack but its dragging its feet might havve to conplain to the seed bank lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

hahahah get on the blower n give them what for westy!! were they fems or regs i forget?


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I just tried repping you but it said i had to spread it around so i repped a load of strangers and now it says i can't rep anyone coz i've repped too many peeps ffs, i'll rep you when i'm allowed


hehe happens to me quite often. (ie: im still trying to be able to rep westyt for beating the pm dammit . anyways the fact that the info was appreciated was more than enough.. ive had a few painkillers tday so im more just glad you guys could make out what the fuck i was saying. i knew what i was on about though lmfao


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

all fems for this run lol
u cracvk me up jester mate >>>>>>>the last joint out of my stash


----------



## rasclot (Feb 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> all fems for this run lol
> u cracvk me up jester mate >>>>>>>the last joint out of my stash


 the last joint aint a good sign mate i dread that moment lol
quick question for ya how much is ur electricity bill n wot u runin in the grow department?
i think ive got rid of my pm aswell 
i pulled the leaves off that were infected put the heating on in the bedroom at night wen the lights are off n put a tower fan on oscilating at full speed n its been 2 days n still no sign of pm lets hope thats done the trick my humidity was 60%-75% before its now below 50% at night no wonder a had mould problems


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> all fems for this run lol
> u cracvk me up jester mate >>>>>>>the last joint out of my stash


well share it then.. puff..puff..puff. pass 

hehe i left ya half bro. thanks for that.
actually youve inspired me to go have a session hehe, ill have one for you bro. ya never know if we try real hard i may be able to telekinetically pass the stoned to you hehe


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> I think they are getting over the repot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bumpin for my homies


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

just chopped the male into tiny pieces lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

ta westy lad! really they need to be in flower ASAP unless your raising your ceiling!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah the jack the ripper has to go in to 12 asap lol but im a lazy stoner and keep thinkin itll be good for 50 clones and some if anyone wanted to do a sog lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

lol not surprised looks like its in a kitchen bin, how big is that pot westy?!


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Man, looking so good, seriously man when I go to UK where do I get that cheese that you and Don fux with.

Oh yeah the new log is up, and saving a seat for you.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Man, looking so good, seriously man when I go to UK where do I get that cheese that you and Don fux with.
> 
> Oh yeah the new log is up, and saving a seat for you.


I got there b4 i read this lol but cheers for the heads up bender420. Don mate thats only an 11ltr square pot. Gota nuva cfl for my living room its like fuckin blackpool illuminations here, all for the jack the ripper. I really need someone with an empty tent and a good light for it lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

i've got an empty tent! surreeeeee  haha

not quite sure even my wardrobe would be big enough for that once it gets going


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

lol she does get tall prolly 6ft+ but well worth it for the stone, very madicinal


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

bloody two foot tall would be a good stone you nutter


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

shes 28" in veg shell grow at least a meter i recon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

fuckming palace let me down tonight westy i had a 4 match accumulator all the home teams to win buyern munic rangers the toon and crystal effin palace who the fuck are reading anyway.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckming palace let me down tonight westy i had a 4 match accumulator all the home teams to win buyern munic rangers the toon and crystal effin palace who the fuck are reading anyway.


lmfao don sorry on behalf of the whole team, we going through a tough time at the min sorry again mate


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 17, 2010)

_





I think they are getting over the repot.






the freaky head band lol and the jack the ripper streching for light lol







*bump hehe. *
im interesed in seeing how the big one turns out bro 
_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> lmfao don sorry on behalf of the whole team, we going through a tough time at the min sorry again mate


hahaahahah divent be daft man i thought it would be the toon that let me down tbh  

you've had a few good results, 2-2 with villa last week but your mob are hovering dangerously close to the drop. 

lol empty tent indeed


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

Football is not my faverit sport lol. I much prefer sometrhing that goes over 300 mph. Im very intrested to see hoiw the jack the ripper does, im gonna give her a good prune then squeeze her in with the rest lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

furry muff fella its not everyone's cuppa.

cant wait to see what she's like when she's done should be some bush


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

here she is in her bushynessness


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 18, 2010)

its getting to your outdoor season soon isnt it??


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

hahaha ur havin a laugh aint ya jester mate its still rocking bout 3°c outside at min during the day.

I forgot to post a pic of my headbands again lol here they are?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckming palace let me down tonight westy i had a 4 match accumulator all the home teams to win buyern munic rangers the toon and crystal effin palace who the fuck are reading anyway.


 at least rangers did it for ya. 11 points clear i think they are


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> hahaha ur havin a laugh aint ya jester mate its still rocking bout 3°c outside at min during the day.
> 
> I forgot to post a pic of my headbands again lol here they are?


er fuck rangers lol, what about the plants?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

every other team in the 4 managed the win lgp, i didnt put much money on, its more for the fun than counting on the money back


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 18, 2010)

theyre looking nice bro A+


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

enough football.

your clone in water looks like its on its last westy or is she in soil now?


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 18, 2010)

hehe i didnt see the little one on the right at first lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah coco i think it was a long shot in the first place, we'll see lol


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> I think they are getting over the repot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And another pic bump Mr W. I like the HB at the back right, looks like a stunner. And you even got a mutant! 

Nice, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> hahaha ur havin a laugh aint ya jester mate its still rocking bout 3°c outside at min during the day.
> 
> I forgot to post a pic of my headbands again lol here they are?


Bollox, mist this last page and have bumped your last HB pics, (will remove it if you want...wow these girls are going good ma man!!


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 18, 2010)

that one in the cup have you been changing the water regularly and also it looks pretty long so its harder to keep them alive. but done easily enough ive done it before many a ime sucessfully hell my mother has too. one of my branches broke once and she put it in water it started rooting and that and then we got raided and it was confiscated along with my plant and a few other odds and ends


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Jester88 (Feb 18, 2010)

oooh full to the brim and pretty as a picture oh wait it is a picture. 

glad to see the tents back in shape. aaah (great relaxed sigh)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

mr west said:


>


now thats more like it!


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

only prob is the jtr lol how me gonna squeeze her in there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

man i really dont know if you will ?! you could stack it on the edge of 3 pots bet even then its going to cause probs, cant even see a bit of floor!?


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

I know maybe ill flower it in a box in the living room lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

is there any room in lgp's tent?

not that getting it there would be easy haha


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

no not really i might try and give it away lol shame tho cuz it fucks u loads


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

mercy kill one of the ones in the tent, gives you some smoke and room!?!?


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

maybe in afew weeks but they just kicking in at 5 weeks tomoz


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

hmmm seems like a case of the uncontrollable monster dope plant?!?!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 18, 2010)

how many come out in 2 weeks westy? can u not wait till then to put her in? maybe prune it abit and let it grow back over the 2 weeks.


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 18, 2010)

Slappin da bass mon!


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

I packed her off to live with wiked uncle Ernie, I drove ten miles in the drivin snow storm with her in a big box with bin bag over her head so no one recognises her. Uncle Ernie will have a fiddel about with her and hopefully ill get a cut back lol.






Good to see u cpg, how ya been? ITs snowing like a motherfooker at the min in my bit of the uk, i felt like an ice road trucker tonight taking that beast to me mate lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 18, 2010)

LOL your crazy man, thats a damn mission, one routine traffic stop and you would'a been fucked.
Glad she got a new home tho, im sure she cried as you left you behind, hopefully you two shall be reunited


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

well my mate will prolly scrimp and save and not give her the best end to life but hes got rooma dna a 250w hps. I took over a load of canna coco nutes and told him to give her 4ml of each every feed. Hes not grown in coco b4 so its all new to him lol. Itll be fun watching him cope with it as she stretches lol. At least i dunt have to worry bout her for a few weeks lol now lol and it frees up my living room for more wafes and strays to hang oiut b4 12/12 lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

hahahh its like a dope cat n dog shelter! pleased its going to a home it would have been a crime to see her binned.

ive done several missions like that with boxes just like that. gets the blood pumpin i tell ya. last time i moved my grow i swore i wasnt going to move it ever again.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 19, 2010)

boy you been growin some good SHIT


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> random cheese and psycho shots.
> 
> the safari and it few trichs lol
> 
> ...


Tent of old but im so pleased with that one it deservs a bump lol. I spluffed my deep purple pollen on a few choice psychosis and cheese buds today as they wer 3 weeks today. 





^^^ my tent the other day^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

its a jungle in there!!!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its a jungle in there!!!


 fillin out nicely mate its always good to see a jungle in a tent


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

Loved the archive shots bru, and yer tent sure is looking good, "and fwesh like daisy!"


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 19, 2010)

whole tent





Deep purple 5 weeks





qwerkle bud he spluffed last week





cheese left, DP right






Co and cheese 3 weeks

temps when pics were taken


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks LGP, great pics. some tall ass trichs on those leaves....


----------



## bender420 (Feb 19, 2010)

Cheers princess, the deep is frostaaay as faaaahhhhhk. Dope job.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 19, 2010)

oh ye btw i was doing it coz westy was washing up


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2010)

haha, and so he should be!!! And not just cause it's your birthday!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2010)

I keep forgetting to do a decent update, cant wait for the cheese and co to start sparkeling.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 19, 2010)

i know what you mean i aint done a proper update in ages, i just been sooo busy. i'll do one this weekend but i've only got one plant (cheese) in 12/12 atm, its got a 600w to its self, i've got 4 psycho's to pot up and shove in this weekend


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 19, 2010)

boy o boy that deep purple...


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> whole tent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pic bump ......


----------



## rasclot (Feb 20, 2010)

bring on the swell westy ur garden will be heavin b4 u know it
im smokin my last joint of blueberry n keif cocktail looks like its back to buying crap or shit deals
unless i can blag my mate for sum of his armageddon i know hes got 6oz of it but he said hes keepin it all for him self maybe i could do a swap wen mines ready fingers crossed


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2010)

well u hope thats the case but i find ppl sya one thing and do anotther lol well my mates do I still got weed owed me from a similer deal.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> well u hope thats the case but i find ppl sya one thing and do anotther lol well my mates do I still got weed owed me from a similer deal.


 here u go westy a nice 7g of geddon





im happy now


----------



## Cheese101 (Feb 20, 2010)

rasclot said:


> here u go westy a nice 7g of geddon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice Looking M8 
And Nice Journal Mr West Bit To Much To Read It All Lmao But What Ive Seen Excellent Man


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 20, 2010)

that geddonn looks a1...but look at all those trics sticking to that plastic bag, could be better in a glass jar


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 23, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> whole tent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


random bump[age to create a page of pictures!

my cheese are looking near identical to yours mr west (duh? ) and yours look niiice.

got another bud in the oven, and got sticky fingers from puling the leaves off. and i mean REAL fucking sticky fingers. put my hand in my pocket and it came out with 3 pound coins stuck to my fingers


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2010)

3 quid lol wish i had 3 quid lol. Might do an updat tomoz lol, peeiss out


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

So will that be today, or tomorrow? lol.

la-la-la......
:
:
:
:
:
:
still here.......

Okay, tomorrow it is.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2010)

today, laterrs wen i get back from the hydro shop, after lunch i think lol.>>>>>>>>> jus chillax and ill be back laters lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

Okdoky Mr West. Chillaxing, just trying not to scream at Photoshop, it's amazing how stupid you can feel when you don't know how something works!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2010)

tent today all still a way off yet lol i did take more pics but fuked em up so no show lol


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

Well it will keep me from moaning for a while Westy......cheers bud.

Q. my Dark Secret tent leaks light from the zip, I am beginning to think it's a snide copy (it was only 55 squiddlies)......Do you have any light leakage probs?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

sated for now! lol looks good in there.

i need a new tent myself the zips come away and the pin prick light leaks all round the damn thing where the stitching is. mines the dark room 120


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sated for now! lol looks good in there.
> 
> i need a new tent myself the zips come away and the pin prick light leaks all round the damn thing where the stitching is. mines the dark room 120



what you got growing atm don gin and how far along are you and what strains you considering for your next effort.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2010)

I've got a budbox tent and i can't fault it and i got a darkroom40 for vegging and its a pile o crap. The zips have come away and broken its really flimsy. I was being careful with it and the zip still broke.

If you're getting a new tent Don go for a budbox IMHO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> what you got growing atm don gin and how far along are you and what strains you considering for your next effort.


alreet speedy! ive got 5 dairy queen about a few days from chop 3 weeks on there's a chiesel / heavy duty fruity/ early durban to come out then going in there place willbe cali orange/ sweet afghan delicious/ jack47/ tga floater x 2 and a couple of sensi star x purple 

next round will be when i move but im going to do a sog with a couple of ten packs to find some keepers for mothers. uk cherry cheese / heaths black rose and the thrid slot i aint decided probably blue kachina but who knows



oscaroscar said:


> I've got a budbox tent and i can't fault it and i got a darkroom40 for vegging and its a pile o crap. The zips have come away and broken its really flimsy. I was being careful with it and the zip still broke.
> I looked at the budbox, my pals got one and you cant fault it the big heavy duty zips ans velcro are a winner, what tipped me to the shit tip i have now was it was lined with mylar not white, wish id gone with the box
> If you're getting a new tent Don go for a budbox IMHO



cheers i will do!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2010)

My tent is lined with silver mylar. What size are you gonna get? 1.5?


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet speedy! ive got 5 dairy queen about a few days from chop 3 weeks on there's a chiesel / heavy duty fruity/ early durban to come out then going in there place willbe cali orange/ sweet afghan delicious/ jack47/ tga floater x 2 and a couple of sensi star x purple
> 
> next round will be when i move but im going to do a sog with a couple of ten packs to find some keepers for mothers. uk cherry cheese / heaths black rose and the thrid slot i aint decided probably blue kachina but who knows
> 
> cheers i will do!


seedism have just released an nyc diesel strain, I'm just looking for someone with some ability to show case it and smoke report


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

im gonna get the meter one for me percy scrog and eventually upgrade the other one down the line or not depends i might get 2 x 1 meter, ive been toying with turning it on its side and running either 2 x 300w cfls or 2 x 250 hps doing SOG i aint decided yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> seedism have just released an nyc diesel strain, I'm just looking for someone with some ability to show case it and smoke report


im honoured youd consider me speedy, got a link for me?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 25, 2010)

did,nt they change the white lined bud box tents to silver mylar like^ oscars. i had a white lined and all my plants went funny so i did some research and found out that the earlier bud box's where made witha type of glue (that they use to stick the white inside to the black outside) and when it got hot it supposedly gave off a nasty gas......there is a few threads about it on here....


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im honoured youd consider me speedy, got a link for me?


only one site has the info up so far, attitude don't have anything on it, i've got the seeds right here waiting to go, 

http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/Seedism_Seeds__NYC_Diesel_Feminized.cfm?iProductID=8312

thats the only site atm that has listed it, news letter will be going out to all the seedbanks shortly from the supplier about it. It's that fresh off the press.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah ive heard similar stuff about the pvc being toxic another reasoni went with a mylar one. i doubt it makes a great deal of difference when it boils down to it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> only one site has the info up so far, attitude don't have anything on it, i've got the seeds right here waiting to go,
> 
> http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/Seedism_Seeds__NYC_Diesel_Feminized.cfm?iProductID=8312
> 
> thats the only site atm that has listed it, news letter will be going out to all the seedbanks shortly from the supplier about it. It's that fresh off the press.


any info on the back story? is this seedisms f2's or what? 

nycd if i was going to buy it, id probably stick with somango's original version unfemmed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> ^^^ my tent the other day^^^


bump for the new page


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> tent today all still a way off yet lol i did take more pics but fuked em up so no show lol


this is the recent one don lol


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any info on the back story? is this seedisms f2's or what?
> 
> nycd if i was going to buy it, id probably stick with somango's original version unfemmed


seedism seem to be pretty hot with clone only genetics, from what I was told its actually nyc diesel x sour diesel clone, they are fems.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn lookin good westy my boy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> seedism seem to be pretty hot with clone only genetics, from what I was told its actually nyc diesel x sour diesel clone, they are fems.


sounds tasty sour diesel has some reputation and nycd is nice stuff.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 25, 2010)

I just toked on some nice cheese + chem d mixed blunt 

some stinky ish.


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

I got 4 og kush x eastcoast sour diesel waiting to be flowerd lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

[youtube]/v/jiAx8US4HqY&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the Friday tune Westy!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

[youtube]/v/jiAx8US4HqY&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any info on the back story? is this seedisms f2's or what?
> 
> nycd if i was going to buy it, id probably stick with somango's original version unfemmed



confirmation of the strain


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> confirmation of the strain


cheers man


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheers man


email me an address to send it to in the next 20 mins and it will go out today,

[email protected]


----------



## Biggybuds (Feb 26, 2010)

I didn't see anyone mention greenthumbs original u.k. cheese and its the fire


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/jiAx8US4HqY&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


yes mr west loving the track


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

It was more a statement than a chek this out lol but things have gotten better since then and i have some sensi to chuff on now lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

My veg space and 4 head band 707's wich is more on topic than recent posts lol. There are cheese and psycho clones in the shot lol.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> My veg space and 4 head band 707's wich is more on topic than recent posts lol. There are cheese and psycho clones in the shot lol.


 u got sum fat fingered bitches in there lets hope they have fat buds aswell im sure they will


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2010)

WhOAAAAAAAAAAAA I'M A LITTLE TEAPOT SHORT AND STOUT!


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

HERE'S MY HANDLe AND HERES MY SPOUT! lol wtf

they getting too big for my veg room need top flower and clone dem fat ass bitches


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2010)

it was like my first big toke of the day and that was the only way i felt i could convey my presence. no other way was fit enough. call me eccentric

the are indeed looking rather healthy and AVE IT YOU SHLAG (in the sense that they don't let shit get in the way of growing> this is more jointtage speak now )


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

u shlag, u blew the wistle on the blag, you shlagg! Its all good and well talking bollocks but can u dribble to back it up?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 27, 2010)

morning motherfuckers


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> My veg space and 4 head band 707's wich is more on topic than recent posts lol. There are cheese and psycho clones in the shot lol.


Looking fat which I should have spelt with a PH...


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2010)

PHATT? Cheers guys , Ill have to get soime decent pics of the buds i have growing for inspection. It'll be laters today or mondays as we got a well busy weekend cat sitting lol


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2010)

Morning Westy, phatt indeed. 

Have fun with the cats!! hehe

DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2010)

we'v jus nipped home to feed my animals lol. Its non stop this weekend jus as well i aint got much to smoke or half of it wouldnt get done lol. There was a news report saying how rubbish the royal mail is the other night ffs jus wot we need lol, fingers crossed the morrow D.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2010)

damn your babies look fat indi man ! happy days


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 28, 2010)

I think the royal mail is ok, i used it twice last week and they got the job done lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2010)

true true, internal stuffs ok its the international stuff i worry about
or the stuff i sent


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn your babies look fat indi man ! happy days


Love the avatar..to cool


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

muchos gracias!


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2010)

the tent with 1 cheese and 1 psychosis and 1 dep purple and one querkle. The dp and q are 7 weeks on friday and the cheese and co will be 5. Dunno if any one remebers but i tried to fertilize a few buds with some dp male polen few weeks back and it seens only the querkle took, tel me which buds u think have seeds ok.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2010)

looks like its dripping in crystal, all of them! nicely nicely!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 2, 2010)

damn thats frosty


----------



## rasclot (Mar 2, 2010)

now that looks the bomb
frost is wot we like to see


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2010)

the frosty pics are the querkle and the first bud is the one i tried to pollinate lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2010)

nice one westy, got some good crystals on there


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 2, 2010)

Dripping with resin mate. I didn't nitice any sign of seeds when i tried and and the buds i jizzed on didn't give me any seeds but i found a seed in another bud ??????
That looks frigging chocka for having 4 plants, less is more lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2010)

the bud i got and the buds i didnt get do look difrent to me but its still early days.


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## tip top toker (Mar 3, 2010)

i'm confused about what you grow these days : but they look fabulocious! the white buds in the grounp photo seem to be saying things to me...

i can make out a large C for cheeeeeeeeeeese and a vague U for you playa!?  either that or it's wonky breasts.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 3, 2010)

Is the last pic co? it looks so dark green and healthy. 
Whats in there? cheese, co and?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 3, 2010)

pic 1 - whole tent
pic 2 - qwerkle
pic 3 - deep purple
pic 4 cheese


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2010)

there is a co in there aswell but the pic i took of one of its buds was bit too out of focus


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 3, 2010)

sup people 

umm guess i missed a whole bunch huh 

have been unable to log in for a while now and damnn am i pissed.


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> sup people
> 
> umm guess i missed a whole bunch huh
> 
> have been unable to log in for a while now and damnn am i pissed.


damn jest u come on wen i cant sign in. How did the court date go man?


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

Very nice Mr West...trichome planetville....

not sure if I could tell if there was seeds in that bud or not (you given it a wee squeeze yet?)


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

DST said:


> Very nice Mr West...trichome planetville....
> 
> not sure if I could tell if there was seeds in that bud or not (you given it a wee squeeze yet?)


no ive not fondled it yet looks delicate lol but defo difreent from the rest, its 7 weeks tomorrow in12 and its an 8 week strain. I spluffed it on week3 so hope 5 weks is enough to grow a seed lol.


----------



## gloomysmokes707 (Mar 4, 2010)

if my greenhouse seeds of cheese would of ever sprouted maybe i could get my hands on some cheese. lol I think ill just smoke my og kush.


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

thats a parent of the head band 707 im growing at the min, ill keep my ogk till the summer


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

ogkush is a real bitch with PM, it's just so danky This time round I have had no problems, and my humidity has been way high. Even in my house the humidity is up at 66% (that's what happens when you live under the sea..)

I have been using a product from a company called BISON. They are like dehumidifiers that you pour this rocklike/pellet mixture into. This extracts all the shitty stuff from the air and soaks it through the rocks...if they sell them in the uk get one (mine cost 10 bucks, and the refills are like 10 bucks (last roughly about a grow). Remind me I will get a pic of it for ya.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 4, 2010)

DST said:


> ogkush is a real bitch with PM, it's just so danky This time round I have had no problems, and my humidity has been way high. Even in my house the humidity is up at 66% (that's what happens when you live under the sea..)
> 
> I have been using a product from a company called BISON. They are like dehumidifiers that you pour this rocklike/pellet mixture into. This extracts all the shitty stuff from the air and soaks it through the rocks...if they sell them in the uk get one (mine cost 10 bucks, and the refills are like 10 bucks (last roughly about a grow). Remind me I will get a pic of it for ya.


 keep us posted on that seems like alot of peeps got pm includin me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2010)

mr west said:


>


holy shit batman look at that DANK


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 4, 2010)

mr west said:


>


Have you smoked any of the deep purple yet West? Hempdepot has restocked and is carrying it again, thought about getting some.. I'm looking for a more stoney high than a racy high..


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

i have scrumped a couple of lower branches of the deep purp. Its at 7 weeks so its gonna be racey but i think itll be stoney too in facty ill jus go skin one up brb.....puts skins together,half a super king fag lol bout two or three buds of dp, roach and light. It smells like lychees says lgp i think its quite vinigory. I can feel it after 1 puff and its anice head buzz on the lobes, very contetplative or stairy. I have loved querkle wen i smoked it and this is just like the stuff i smoked in taste and smell but a bit raceyer as its young bud lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheers, looking foreward to the finished product report. I'm looking to get away from the cloning for a while other than a few of my plants that I don't want to loose..


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate cloning and only ever do wen i have to. Bloody clone only strains lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 4, 2010)

i've no issue cloning, that takes like 5 seconds or so, i hate fucking transplanting! i'm killing so many birds with this DWC stone of mine 

jump on my one man bandwagon! then we can be a duet!


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

i wish i had the space to make something but i aint lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 4, 2010)

Its all about space, you never seem to have enough even if you got loads lol

how long has that cheese been in 12 coz it looks about the same as mine but i forgot to make a note of the date ffs you're far more organised than me lmao


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

its 5 weeks tomoz mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheers mate that seems about right for mine i think lol
Does anyone think co has got a slight chocolate kind of smell?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 4, 2010)

Chea westy mate 5 weeks dawg


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 4, 2010)

anyone else got purple cheese?


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 4, 2010)

I got cheese and i turned it purple lol Dunno how i did it


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 4, 2010)

the tips on the buds of both've mine have and are turning


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

only purple stemns and stalks lol, tho there is a slight blueish undertones to the underside of the leafs


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> only purple stemns and stalks lol, tho there is a slight blueish undertones to the underside of the leafs


nuhhuh, i got me sone purple buds   haha. i got 3 joints tonight, it's all rock n roll, or well was until just then ironically when a violin piece came on  it's allllllll good though.

re-reading it now makes different sence so maybe the reply to this thought pattern would be i wonder what might be the cause then 

smoke toke smoke hit drop roll smoke and ....

FLASH MOB!
[youtube]vCHqLCbb8P4[/youtube]

bahahaha, love it :lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 4, 2010)

lol that was p funny I will admit.

I love the first 2 guys who start it off.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 4, 2010)

wow, dang cheeese, i want to try it so bad.


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

Cant wait till they start foxtailing in about a weeek or so lol ill start the pk thing soon.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 4, 2010)

great looking bunch westy


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> damn jest u come on wen i cant sign in. How did the court date go man?


got my ajurnment and my free legal aid.. 

now i just gotta getoff my lazy ass and se the lawyer and get my copy of all the evidence they intend to use against me. 

hehe least i wasnt the only one.. though i couldnt log in for two weeks nearly it sux wonder y riu been playing up?

the girls look lovely btw


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

Loved the Hammer Time, hehe.


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

I have moved the three stongest hb seedlings into my living room with low light to give the other a chance to catch up and give me some time to clear some space in the tent for em lol.















See the freaky ones a bush and the others a pole?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 5, 2010)

they are like lorrel and hardy mate lol little and large big and ...well you get the point. lol

hey westy i had some of that la confidential on wednesday it was really nice, could,nt give you an accurate smoke report cos i was pretty far gone. should be good with the cheese thrown in the mix......but then again anything cheesey is niiiccee


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> I have moved the three stongest hb seedlings into my living room with low light to give the other a chance to catch up and give me some time to clear some space in the tent for em lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i forgot the pics.....how rude of me lol....soz west heres the proper bump


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

the branches on the freaky one are almost the same hight as the top, never had a plant do that lol


----------



## rasclot (Mar 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> the branches on the freaky one are almost the same hight as the top, never had a plant do that lol


 welcome to my world lol thats all they seem to do for me


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

normaly have to top to get em all up at the same hight i use them bendz too they ok for a bit.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> normaly have to top to get em all up at the same hight i use them bendz too they ok for a bit.


 i cant wait to try my cheeses i think im in love lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

the smell is amazing, it blows everything else out the water.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> the smell is amazing, it blows everything else out the water.


 yeah mate wen i open the closet u get a good wiff of the cheeses thats all u can smell in there lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

I feel sorry for all the other strains that get grown alongside it


----------



## rasclot (Mar 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> I feel sorry for all the other strains that get grown alongside it


 im sure they dont mind they seem happy enough


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

but they will never become the main keeper while the cheese and co are ruling the roost


----------



## rasclot (Mar 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> but they will never become the main keeper while the cheese and co are ruling the roost


 ur right there mate she rules the roost my mate that i gave the cheese cuts to gave me sum cuttins but he dont know wots wot n the co n e cheeses look the same to me in veg is there a way to tell them apart or do i have to wait till the buds are smelly?


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

u have to wait till they are smelly even then its not easy lol. The stone will tell ya tho, its like the cheese but it relaxes ur muscles too with head and body couchlock. Where as the cheese just locks ya head to the desk lol


----------



## rasclot (Mar 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> u have to wait till they are smelly even then its not easy lol. The stone will tell ya tho, its like the cheese but it relaxes ur muscles too with head and body couchlock. Where as the cheese just locks ya head to the desk lol


 so if u had a cocktail it would relax ur muscles to ur head n body couchlock ya head to the desk?lol


----------



## WheresWaldosBUD (Mar 5, 2010)

this is going to my first outdoor grow and i have 97 seeds. I'll appreciate all the help i could get or just come by and check my grow journal out and subscribe. see how everything turns out for my gorilla grow!


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

rasclot said:


> so if u had a cocktail it would relax ur muscles to ur head n body couchlock ya head to the desk?lol


thats the beauty of the co its the whole package in its self u dont need to cocktail it.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 6, 2010)

for all the fantastic things you hear about cheese, you make it sound almost ominous mr west  mine wiillll be dry in mere dayyyys


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

we just culled a blueberry so we'll have nice dry buds in bout 3-4 days lol. Its not that its ominous its just that its been pointless growing anything with it unless u want a lesser smoke for daytime stuff. There are some real nice trains out there that come close to cheeses greatness but few and far between lol. Oh yeah i stuk two of the headbands into the tent today, 8 weks or so ill be chopping headband. Thiey need to do a bit of streching b4 i can take cuts from them lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 6, 2010)

Thats a coincidence i'm sparking up a co and cheese cocktail. I've got a tiny bit of livers left so i'll do a one skinner with that for match of the day lol

Its a bit of a pain keeping mothers but well worth it, i've got three ladies to keep happy


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

Im quite excited bout the headbands, wanna see wot the fuss is. Ive grown master kush b4 and liked it and sour diesel jus sounds nice lol og kush must be similer to masterkush?? I dunno really lol smoking the qd blueberry and feeling nice and warm an fuzzy duck lol


----------



## Juggalomidgetfahker (Mar 6, 2010)

that is beautiful.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

Juggalomidgetfahker said:


> that is beautiful.



wot is? My thoughts on the head band?


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Westy, sounds like your freaky Headband could be like my thelma, lots of main colas without topping, fantastic. I think you'l need to go more than 8 weeks before chopping her though...i would go 10-11, but I am still trying to figure the best lenght for them.

As I keep repeating myself...can't wait to smell a bit of Cheese in the tent (bit early yet though since they still got their husks on, lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2010)

oce the husks come off tho its a nice smelling vegger, very oldschool weed smell. I could jus smoke the leafs for the taste


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2010)

My new fish tank lol just waiting for my new 200w heater to arrive then i can get some fish in it lol. I allready got a tank with 5 fish init in my kitchen so ill only need a few extr fish, any suggestions for tropical fish that dunt fight or eat other fish. Id love an oscar but my big plec wont like it lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 7, 2010)

I can't swim lmfao


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 7, 2010)

this is an oscar fish


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> My new fish tank lol just waiting for my new 200w heater to arrive then i can get some fish in it lol. I allready got a tank with 5 fish init in my kitchen so ill only need a few extr fish, any suggestions for tropical fish that dunt fight or eat other fish. Id love an oscar but my big plec wont like it lol.


easy mate can answer this for a change! i have cory catfish, swordtails, barbs, cribensis, cardinals, mollys, small plecs, koolie loach, clown loach, harliquins and silver tipped tetras in my community tank. even get some babys lol. will upload some pics if interested? oh yeah not forgetting my congo frogs, about the size of a 50p, eveyone loves em 

edit - my mates got an oscar in about ur size tank quite big, he's so aggressive rams the tank when u go near it, bit of a loner lol


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

nice, keep posting more pics of the fish. 

and hell yeah i want to see that community take, sound like a huge tank Fingers.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 7, 2010)

shark! then you have reason to visit the fair get verily blazed and wineth ye goldfishe


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2010)

lol.gold fish are for ponds lol. Ill get some guppys to feed my mates pirana lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2010)

bender420 said:


> nice, keep posting more pics of the fish.
> 
> and hell yeah i want to see that community take, sound like a huge tank Fingers.


i wont jack westys thread as i know everyone likes to lol. but i will stick a link up to it in a few places i'm sure. i've got a few old pics, not much recent. its about 40-50gal. the one i'm getting is 110gal, 6ft long lol. just set up in kitchen at mo, not lookin pretty, just functioning. 

saying all that and what have i done, jacked westys thread pmsl


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2010)

sounds like a bigger version of wot i got in the kitchen ayt min. Please post some pics of ur tank and fish man i love it all


----------



## bender420 (Mar 8, 2010)

mo bud an mo fish pic plea


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

Bit big for the tank Westy?






All my laittle cheesey kaas babsies are out of there husks now, looking green like plant things do.


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2010)

heres an old pic of my tank that bust lol


----------



## bender420 (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice West, I like the Pot House it is living it, pun intended. 

Guess what clone has made it to the other side of the pond, "UK, MUTHAFUKIN, CHEESE" 

I couldn't believe it when I read it in a magazine, definitely gonna see if I can get a clone. I reckon you and donny mentioned that cheese would be very helpful for my pain, and the yield ain't as bad as the OG.


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

That god damned Cheese Fairy been at it again, hahaha. There is no holding her back. How about this for an idea.

So sending clones via the post is probably not the best thing unless doing it internally in your own country - next day delivery guaranteed.

I am sure you get thse things in the UK and Holland (I first saw them in the Far East in Singapore when I brought Orchids back) Basically you have a vile that is filled with water and the clone or cut flower is put into that. The vile doesn't allow water to escape. This can also be acheived with a cotton wool ball soaked and carefully bagged up around the base of the clone. Next you get a small bit of tubing (or even a bottle) and you hang a little bicycle lamp in there - we get them in Holland, they are tiny little lights you can attached to your jacket or your bike (about the size of a 1 euro coin). You could put this inside the bottle/pipe with the clone and then package and post.......

I wonder how long it would last???


----------



## bender420 (Mar 9, 2010)

DST said:


> That god damned Cheese Fairy been at it again, hahaha. There is no holding her back. How about this for an idea.
> 
> So sending clones via the post is probably not the best thing unless doing it internally in your own country - next day delivery guaranteed.
> 
> ...



LMAO. 

The Cheese Fairy fears none and fly's free. 

I won't have to worry about shipping or anything. I am a medical patient, I will most likely get it at a dispensary.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2010)

hahahah fish geeks, fairies, banter and bud this threads got the lot! westy for PM of the new eutopia!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

crystal palace are gaaaaaaaay


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah fish geeks, fairies, banter and bud this threads got the lot! westy for PM of the new eutopia!


and my first banishment is...................


tip top toker said:


> crystal palace are gaaaaaaaay


Haters lol


----------



## bender420 (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL, more than half the time I have read shit twice in here to understand how you "over the pond folk talk"


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

Shire folk is we


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> crystal palace are gaaaaaaaay


who do you follow then ttt?


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

I found a seed in some tuti fruti





Buger knows wen ill plant it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

i know a certain sambo that would kill for that bean


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

One million pounds or the highest bidder lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

i think he can get a cut for £250 lol 

knowing your luck it'll be a boy westy, actually i think that would be good luck it would be killer crossed with the cheddar


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

lol yeah that would be nice cheese with a purple tnig and fruity taste. Tho i think u will end up geting brown with all the difrewnt colours geting mixed together


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

hahah yeah itll all come out brown but tasty


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

my chees and co are staRTin to shine at nearly six weeks and my querkles hairsa are mostly brown now at 7 and half weeks but the dp still has plenty white hairs on her lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know a certain sambo that would kill for that bean


its a shame he dont visit here aint it lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> who do you follow then ttt?


i don't actually seriously follow anyone, it's a boring game  but i've been a tottenham supporter since i was yaeeeeeee small, but my comment was in regard to a local team  they'll get a new stadium and then they'll be laughing!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

i reckon about the time it takes me to write this he'll be here....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i don't actually seriously follow anyone, it's a boring game  but i've been a tottenham supporter since i was yaeeeeeee small, but my comment was in regard to a local team  they'll get a new stadium and then they'll be laughing!


a boring game!?!?!?!?!?! do you have ADD TTT?


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know a certain sambo that would kill for that bean


ive killed for less Don lmao

thought hard about paying there fucked up clone prices but i just carnt bring myself to do it lol offered BB clones in exchange aint heard nothing so fuck em!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

theres better out there sambo believe, fuck them and their parky pot snobbery


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i don't actually seriously follow anyone, it's a boring game  but i've been a tottenham supporter since i was yaeeeeeee small, but my comment was in regard to a local team  they'll get a new stadium and then they'll be laughing!


even if you do think its a boring game at least you support the best team in the country tip, yid army!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> ive killed for less Don lmao
> 
> thought hard about paying there fucked up clone prices but i just carnt bring myself to do it lol offered BB clones in exchange aint heard nothing so fuck em!



If i get another mate u can have one, gift like


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i don't actually seriously follow anyone, it's a boring game  but i've been a tottenham supporter since i was yaeeeeeee small, but my comment was in regard to a local team  they'll get a new stadium and then they'll be laughing!



so u in sydnem, penge or crystal palace propper?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a boring game!?!?!?!?!?! do you have ADD TTT?


people ask me this more often than n ot 

i find football on television about as exciting as well fuck, it just aint, but it's better than rugby that's for sure. cricket on tv is good fun as every bowl, something could happen, wheras football, what's he gonna do, oh that's right, he passed the ball backwards into his own half, never expected that yawwwwwwwwwwwwn 

now ice hockey is a game i can get involved with! even got a team here that i've been in touch with in recent years about joining

and i need a contact down south, i've got more cheese cuttings than i can shake a stick at, and i've nothing to do with them other than bin em. also got two mothers that i don't need that could do with flowering by someone


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> so u in sydnem, penge or crystal palace propper?


and once again in english?


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

Come on the Pars, like the Toon Army we are not in the League we should be in (hahaha) We also play in black and white, and we also sing...(or stole the song) Walking down the Hulbeath Road......we only came to drink yer beer and shag yer (profanity) women.....I know, sad but true.

250 quid for a clone (does it come with an ounce of weed for free?)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

more delusional southerners hahahahaah 

tho im deffo not going to go as far as say the toon are anywhere near the best in the country. 

back to the cheese i think this is the third time ive jacked westies thread to footy....


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 10, 2010)

DST said:


> Come on the Pars, like the Toon Army we are not in the League we should be in (hahaha) We also play in black and white, and we also sing...(or stole the song) Walking down the Hulbeath Road......we only came to drink yer beer and shag yer (profanity) women.....I know, sad but true.
> 
> 250 quid for a clone (does it come with an ounce of weed for free?)


unfortunatly it dont come witha free oz lol fucking should tho i agree!

im ina area where the e cheese and pycosis whatever its called were both said to be made/cloned/created so of course there clones are said to be from the purest/best genes! load of bollax imo buts thats there justifacation for them prices.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> unfortunatly it dont come witha free oz lol fucking should tho i agree!
> 
> im ina area where the e cheese and pycosis whatever its called were both said to be made/cloned/created so of course there clones are said to be from the purest/best genes! load of bollax imo buts thats there justifacation for them prices.


Elitist bullshit......I use to hate weed cliques in the UK. Just not mellow at all, look at us we got the best weed, bully for you. If they were really that cool everyone would be smoking the best weed....cause it would be all love and chiefs!!! Bah.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

have you toked the real deal cheese D? was thinkin its going to be hard for you to rate it against the BX1 otherwise!?


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

Cheese @5.5/12





Cheese same plant





Psychosis @5.5/12.





Psychosis same plant.





querkle at 7.5/12





Deep purple at 7.5/12





Dp same plant





Querkle @7.5/12





Whole tent


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

Only Cheese I have smoked is:
Big Bhudda Cheese
Blue Cheese
and some Cheese that a friend bought at the GreenHouse when he was over (GHS Cheese I guess)


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

ghs cheese is better tha big buddah in my limited exxperiance lol


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> cheese @5.5/12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump for Westy's cheeseness. lovely mate.

Soz lad, will remove my puney little ting tings from your thread..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

man westy that DP is growing some golfball nugget up top eh, much of a pong coming off her? like the querkle?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 10, 2010)

f-f-f-f-f-f-f-fat nuggets


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 10, 2010)

i agree tottally wicked


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 10, 2010)

just re-read the news story, well just read it, my mistake.

HAVE THAT YOU SLAGS PALACE!!

i like that DP  yummmmy


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 10, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i agree tottally wicked


you've got quite the greenthumb as ur ball and chain there princess!


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> Cheese @5.5/12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


de quated me b4 i ediuted it lol ooer this is the right line up of pics lol. Cheers guys


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

some wicked plants there west you got some lovely strains m8, would love to hear a smoke report on the querkle and deep purple av been looking into them 2 strains recently myself is this your 1st time growing them two?


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 11, 2010)

Good Morning all.

You plants look wonderful Mr west.. As always photo's look great..
a bit rainy here in the southern US today.


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

watcha mate its cold here but dry for the min lol


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

Dry, I thought LGP just harvested Westy? lol. The Drought Season.....


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

dry as in not raining D, stash is fine for now if she dunt sell anymore


----------



## rasclot (Mar 11, 2010)

lovely as always westy


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks ras mate, got a lot to do b4 it looks as good as ur tent lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 11, 2010)

The Querkle looks almost ready at 7.5 weeks. I can't believe how much my DQ5 looks like your cheese. It just lacks the smell. One day we will be legal in this state, they are very close to passing a med law. I hope to one day get my hands on the real thing.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 11, 2010)

hey westy what you rockin in your flower room?

is it like a 3x4 closet with 1 light? How far above the canopy is the light? Reason I ask is it looks a lot like my flowering room.

Just wondering... I need to rearrange my flower room so more light hits stuff. It's gettin pretty friggin busy in there.

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2010)

nice and frosty


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> The Querkle looks almost ready at 7.5 weeks. I can't believe how much my DQ5 looks like your cheese. It just lacks the smell. One day we will be legal in this state, they are very close to passing a med law. I hope to one day get my hands on the real thing.


Checked the trichs on the querkle tonight and still a few too many clear ones but the hairs have gone brown lol, least another 5 days lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 11, 2010)

I guess that's why we check the tric's instead of guessing by the hairs lol.....


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

Both sides of the same head band.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2010)

were they fem seeds?


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

No they were selfed seeds


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

Mmmn, interesting. Is that an early hairio is spy?


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

or an early bollock or both lol, time will tell. If anyone remembers the jack teh ripper monster i gave to me m8 to flower, here she is 2 weeks 12/12 under a 250whps.







and my two new gupy males comet (yellow) and cosmo (blue)


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 13, 2010)

our new guppys darling lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

soz babe mwah


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 13, 2010)

nice one on the fish bro what else u thinking of getting?


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

I got my big plec to put in and a med sized cat fish aswell as a large pink kisser to transfer but im not looking forward to it. Ill get some more guppys next week some females for the boys to bother to they explode lol. I was looking at glass catfish in the pet shop loook pretty cool but aint so hardy ive been told. This is dave my plec doing his river dance. Hes bout 13-14 years old now lol, gonna be hard to get him in the bucket to get him in the new tank lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2010)

riverdancing fish now hahhah llooks mean westy. looks suspiciosluy like a ball on the headband fingers crossed for ya


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2010)

So I choped my querkle a few days ago or so lol.
















Its dry now and i weighed it in at 33g wich isnt much but its a quality smoke and I have a few seeds from the breeding i did with the deep purple.















He he im a happy stoned boy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like a nice frosty haul there fred!


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2010)

it is terribly frosty, i wont put it in my grinder cuz all the kiff comes off lol


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, so that's what you been busy doing. Looks loverly and frost lad. And little tiger babies to boot!! sweet

DST



mr west said:


> So I choped my querkle a few days ago or so lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2010)

the deep purple fem in my tent has much larger bud struckture so im hoping the f1 deep querkles will be fatter versions of theses frosty babys.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 19, 2010)

i,m buzzing for you mate. and got some new seeds to get going aswell
i,ve got an amazing pineapple punch male that is sativa dom and i,m gonna cross it with everything i got in approx 2 weeks


----------



## MR. MAGNUM (Mar 19, 2010)

Those buds are so Sticky!


----------



## rasclot (Mar 19, 2010)

well done on ur breeding mate mine didn work n u got ur self sum frosty shit fair play
pm still there then mines gone for now


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice, i got some Deep Purple myself, only reg seeds but im going to grow some out soon


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3927933]Nice, i got some Deep Purple myself, only reg seeds but im going to grow some out soon[/QUOTE]
well worth it mate if u like a nice fruity medical stone


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2010)

rasclot said:


> well done on ur breeding mate mine didn work n u got ur self sum frosty shit fair play
> pm still there then mines gone for now


pm is virtualy gojne mate, it shows up now and then lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> the deep purple fem in my tent has much larger bud struckture so im hoping the f1 deep querkles will be fatter versions of theses frosty babys.









Looks like we all have some of our own shit to play around with now.....


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 20, 2010)

Very well done sir!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2010)

cheers guys, got plenty seeds to mess bout with now. Stil hoping for seeds in my cheese and psychosis from the deep purple pollen. 2 more weeks and we'll see lol. Now that would be a fucking charm if i got some of those seeds top mes with


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2010)

nice one westy looks pukka bro congrats on seeds


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2010)

Cheers mate cant wait to see if i got some in the cheese n co yaya


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> So I choped my querkle a few days ago or so lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lazy assed pic bump


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 21, 2010)

Lazy reply, looks good man


----------



## bender420 (Mar 21, 2010)

Although, its one of those "resin on a stick" type of strains. It looks dank as hell. I reckon you much be super stoked on your crosses. I am definitely looking forward to seeing them in action. Good luck with the beans hope your find a good keeper with a high yield.


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

My glamorous assistant LGP repotted the two head bands i still have in veg ready for 12 later this week lol cheers babe.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2010)

Looking gloriously healthy Mr West.


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

dunno wether to stick em in the tent now or wait a week to get over the repot, thing is i aint got much light in the living room


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2010)

i'd go with the week bro, let them get over it and the roots can fill the pot a bit more  looking pukka mate, proper healthy


----------



## bender420 (Mar 21, 2010)

Since the light sucks in the living room, I would just moved it in, but to each their own.


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

thats wot i thought at first, think ill rethink lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 22, 2010)

are they in your living room? going for stealth eh?


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2010)

yes they are mate chillin with 3x 100w quivilat cfls


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 22, 2010)

that is one bushy bitch, Should be a good yeilder.....


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2010)

hope so five mate, I aint got nothing else to go into twelve yet tho the LA Cheese and wembley wot be far behinde


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2010)

you gonna pinch n bend that bush westy? shes prime for it


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2010)

I have been pinching and bendin the main stem not quite a gen fanco bull dozer but i did make a wee hole in the main stem lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2010)

haha get amongst it lad!


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2010)

rubbing the stems wen im twisting and bending, they smell like ripe armpit lol


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 23, 2010)

Man they look great Mr West. trust all is well in your neck of the woods.
Don't know if you have seen alice in wonderland 3D but what a wonderful show when 
ur stoned..Had a blast!!!
Semper fi


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 23, 2010)

westy you there? was wondering how you smoke your bubble hash. do you have to roast it to crumble it? i just finished making mine.....got 27.6g from 300g of trim


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 23, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> westy you there? was wondering how you smoke your bubble hash. do you have to roast it to crumble it? i just finished making mine.....got 27.6g from 300g of trim


should b able to just break it off an crumble it


----------



## rasclot (Mar 23, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> should b able to just break it off an crumble it


 or rollitup into a sausage lol no burnin


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2010)

dupends how dry it is


----------



## inked (Mar 23, 2010)

them bushes look bad, as in 'good' that is  when they goin in flower? whats there final pot size? shud be a nice yield!


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2010)

they in thier final 11ltr pots and ill buing em in the tent at the end of the week lol. Still need to take clones lol


----------



## inked (Mar 23, 2010)

cool....think im using the same 11litre pots with mine...i done my final repot a couple of days ago which was a right mission!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under-2.html#post3944252


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 24, 2010)

i,ve been sausage rolling it lol. heres a pic


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)

looks nice mate how dry is it tho? Looks bit moist still


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 24, 2010)

it is very dry. maybe a little moisture in it. i did like fdd does, played with it till all the wet comes out.


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2010)

I like the name of your scale OneEye!! hehe.

Alrighty MR W. Get those HB's cloned, you know it's the way, you better keep taking sneaky peaks up her skirt to check for you know whats!!! Looking superb though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2010)

nice lookin chunks of hash man! looks like it will write off your afternoon in a heartbeat


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)

the ones in the tent have started buding at last after nearly 3 weeks in twelve.





















groovery extra leafe growth lol.


----------



## inked (Mar 24, 2010)

niiice....what size tent they in m8?


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2010)

oh well, and I thought you might have the first male HB....cancel the lottery ticket. The little Cheese is okay, seems mite free, but it does look a bit worse for wear...I am sure it'll pull through. Perhaps the mites noshed the maleness out of it, lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 24, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice lookin chunks of hash man! looks like it will write off your afternoon in a heartbeat


its a strange smoke mate, prob cos its the trim off 4 diff strains. knocks you on your back tho.


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)

inked said:


> niiice....what size tent they in m8?



Its a 1m square 2m tall tent, bud box large i think its called lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)

DST said:


> oh well, and I thought you might have the first male HB....cancel the lottery ticket. The little Cheese is okay, seems mite free, but it does look a bit worse for wear...I am sure it'll pull through. Perhaps the mites noshed the maleness out of it, lol.



Nah no maleness yet but they grow another budsite like out of branch and leafe creases almost the start of a second branch lol


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2010)

How long would you take your cheese seedlings through veg mate? b4 going 12/12 that is.


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)

i like a long veg for my seedings up to 8 weeks lol, u have to give the clones a good veg to get them to yeild


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2010)

cheers bru....8 weeks, shit, better get the ones for outside on the go then, lol. Off to the pub, catch ya later.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> the ones in the tent have started buding at last after nearly 3 weeks in twelve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lookin good fred..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2010)

nice puppet show westy!


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)

cheers mate


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 24, 2010)

well done Sir


----------



## bender420 (Mar 24, 2010)

You and your bitches are fucking killin it man. Got damn, wonderful updates. Cheers.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> i like a long veg for my seedings up to 8 weeks lol, u have to give the clones a good veg to get them to yeild


how does 2 weeks sound  i'm slightly wary from alst grow that the cheese doesn't produce the most amazing amount of bud, nor rock hard either.


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2010)

dunno wot cheese ur growing but the exodus cut has rock solid buds


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 25, 2010)

my buds are like sponges


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2010)

oooer mate sorry to hear that mate, u using pk and boost?


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 25, 2010)

used PK but couldn't be bothered to pay store prices for boost, will be ordering some after pay day.

i think a lot of issue is that the 400w is in a narrow space so there's not too much light to go around when there are 5 bush plants in there. looking at 600w lights now and will be better manicuring theses ones me thinks.

all is well though


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2010)

cool, I jus bought a 600w balast and bulb. All in was 92.92 lol


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 25, 2010)

i'm looking at a digital ballast. where'd you find yours? i'm looking around the £200 mark :S hopefully can shift my 400w to offset it


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree with Fred exodus cheese buds are rock fucking hard lol. I used this stuff called ripen for the last week (you don't need to flush it out) and that made 'em even harder. 3/4's looked like an oz it was that dense
Tent looks the bizzo btw


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i'm looking at a digital ballast. where'd you find yours? i'm looking around the £200 mark :S hopefully can shift my 400w to offset it



I use this place mate
http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-Lights-182/


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 26, 2010)

Looking good as always Fred. Is that the HB that wouldn't give up it's buds for 3 weeks?


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2010)

yes it was the head band lol. I got my new 600w ballast today with bulb. REun it for half the day and its groovey and maxibright lmao


----------



## inked (Mar 26, 2010)

do u use anything else along with canna a+b for the duration mate? 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under-2.html


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2010)

i use bat shit tea an pk and canna boost


----------



## inked (Mar 26, 2010)

tea?!?!? i've got myself pk and boost for the final leg, but at the mo i'm using hdrozyme on the advice of the geeza at the shop...u know owt about that mate?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under-2.html


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.somaseeds.nl/magazine_articles/GrowingwithGuano.html


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2010)

inked said:


> tea?!?!? i've got myself pk and boost for the final leg, but at the mo i'm using hdrozyme on the advice of the geeza at the shop...u know owt about that mate?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under-2.html


nah i dunt kno owt bout hdrozyme, soz ill google it now tho lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2010)

oh its bit like cannazyne i use that lol, forgot to mention cuz i aint used it in few waterings lol


----------



## inked (Mar 26, 2010)

haha that bat shit sounds interesting....mite grab maself some next time i'm at the shop


----------



## inked (Mar 26, 2010)

I did a little super cropping a few days ago and the side branches grew kwik fire...will be interesting to see the outcome once flowering begins


----------



## DST (Mar 28, 2010)

inked said:


> I did a little super cropping a few days ago and the side branches grew kwik fire...will be interesting to see the outcome once flowering begins


Super cropping is the shiz-nit! Hope it works out.

Hey Westy, lovin the new 600. So what did you get for the 92 bucks, is that Ballast and Bulb? what sort of bulb did you get? You are going to love the 600 on the super fat Cheesey colas of yours...sounds a bit rude

Have a Sound Sunny Sunday, it's a shining over here today and the clocks have lept into Spring (in case you forgot!)

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 28, 2010)

lept out of spring and into British summer time. Yeah i got a maxibright 600w ballast and duel spectrum agro bulb. Ill take pics of box n stuff wen i get home laters, im still at me mums lol but its nice and sunny over here in the middle.


----------



## mr west (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Gorlax (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Mr West, how are you buddy? What's in the boxes? What do you have growing at the moment?


----------



## mr west (Mar 28, 2010)

the boxs are basllast boxes. Im grand G mate long time no see. Whats bin happnin brother? Im still growing cheese and psycho and now some head band, and u?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2010)

welcome top the big 600 westy! rock n roll matey!


----------



## mr west (Mar 29, 2010)

cheers mate, cant wait to reap the benifits lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2010)

youll see the difference in no time man


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2010)

mr west said:


>


Nice one, Mr West. You'll def be happy with the upgrade, I know I am!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 30, 2010)

did u upgrade from a 400w?


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> did u upgrade from a 400w?


Indeed I did. Well I kinda just added a 600 and changed my 400 to a ballast that could handle both mh and hps. So it was more of an overhaul than an upgrade, haha.

However, the results are all in the weight I guess (which in my case is more than doubling). But a lot of that has got to do with my vertical set up as well I think. I'll have a final wieght in a day or so. Thelma has just gone into a bag to finish off the drying process.

Peace out, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 1, 2010)

A 600 hundred, very nice Mr west...I put 1000's in about 6 months ago.
Man what a difference...you'll love it


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2010)

i could put my 400 in wen i get my cool star hood making it 1k ina 1meter square tent lol. Maybe if it gets realy cold


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> Deep purple male chillin in the cfl glow lol.


easy bro hows it going? how much did ur boy smell? did u have it in the living room all the time under the small cfl?

edit - running 1k in a 1m tent, can be done with some super vents lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2010)

well it was in my tent till it started flowering then in the living room till i killed it


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2010)

so u didnt need 2 keep him alive that long i take it? read jester88's thread on breading, just havent got the space but they dont really smell or use much light by the looks of things. did urs smell?

hope ur cool bro?


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> so u didnt need 2 keep him alive that long i take it? read jester88's thread on breading, just havent got the space but they dont really smell or use much light by the looks of things. did urs smell?
> 
> hope ur cool bro?


hey guys,

the smell of the plant comes out more when it is warmer or has more intense direct light. So if you got it at a window sill for example and the sun is beaming on it direct then it starts to smell more and more, in my experience.


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2010)

I didnt notice the smell tbh, tho the light wasnt that strong.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2010)

DST said:


> hey guys,
> 
> the smell of the plant comes out more when it is warmer or has more intense direct light. So if you got it at a window sill for example and the sun is beaming on it direct then it starts to smell more and more, in my experience.





mr west said:


> I didnt notice the smell tbh, tho the light wasnt that strong.


thanks chaps i think i've got all the info i need now. was hoping for a girl, now i want a boy lol (got 1 free reg seed with my order the other day, thai haze)


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2010)

http://b3ta.com/links/David_Dimbleby_gets_mashed_up
http://b3ta.com/links/Two_Kittens_Chatting_in_Unison_Translated
http://b3ta.com/links/Dont_bring_Lou_Lou

>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> http://b3ta.com/links/David_Dimbleby_gets_mashed_up
> http://b3ta.com/links/Two_Kittens_Chatting_in_Unison_Translated
> http://b3ta.com/links/Dont_bring_Lou_Lou
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>


 
LOL wake and bake..those were funny


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2010)

morning mate was a fun wake and bake today lol


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> morning mate was a fun wake and bake today lol


Yes it was..Gettin ready for the day with a huge smile. A bit of golf today and a lady friend coming over for the weekend. It gets better, I'm just not sure where..LOL


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Yes it was..Gettin ready for the day with a huge smile. A bit of golf today and a lady friend coming over for the weekend. It gets better, I'm just not sure where..LOL



bastad i was sposed to play golf yesterday but couldnt be botherd getting up lol. Im pretty shit at golf but i only got a second hand set of clubs off ebay for 25 quid in september lol. I hit a 112 the other week on a 69 course lol so long way to go yet lol. Girlys are always the cherry on the cake for a fun weekend lol. My lady is still in bed lol i might go jump her in a bit lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2010)

I got 4 headbands in as well 2 at 4 weeks and 2 at 1 week.





9 week uk cheese.





uk psychosis @ 9 weeks flores.





ecsd pheno headband707.





ogk pheno headband707.
Yeah i still fighting the pm on the cheese n co. Ill take them in a few days tho and bleach the tent out, no sign on the hb.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 2, 2010)

Its busy in there, just how it should be lol
Have you been scrumping the cheese and co? they don't as full as they did 
Whats gonna be going in next?


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2010)

as soon as ive got the cheese n co out im gonna clean the tent good clean and bleach. I have the LA Cheese and wembley to go in the tent to fill the sp[aces.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2010)

Deserving of a bump Mr West. Cheese looks great. I am still fighting the cheese mite war but I will prevail.
Ur HB's are also coming along nicely. Stoked to see how they turn out...

Have a good un matey.

D


mr west said:


> I got 4 headbands in as well 2 at 4 weeks and 2 at 1 week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2010)

and no PM on the Headband!! long may that continue, lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2010)

i did get it right didnt i wityh the dif phenos on the head band? The darker green leafed one is og dom right and the lighter is the ecsd dom side?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 3, 2010)

Mr west nice grow am running the cheese at the min but my tent is to hot an my leaves are taking to praying if ya no wat I mean an in ur pic ur leaves seem simlar is this just the way cheese go's am nearly 5 weeks in 12/12 also seem to av stalled in bud production is your temps a bit high? Cheers


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2010)

the leafs on my cheese and co are fucked lol, ive been batteling powdery mildew all winter and tried loadsa stuff on em im surprised they still hanging in there and also i just upgraded my light frm 400w to 600w last week so the temps are a bit high too.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2010)

think you're on the mark there Westy. There is not a massive amount of height difference, but the sour d ones tend to be slightly taller as well and a shade lighter (like Thelma's type of green) from what I have seen anyway.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 3, 2010)

Mine is really high hits a 100f every now an then but the leaves on my cheese are fucked too going yellow an dropping off I also have a White ice plant that is fine the bud on the cheese was rapid last week but that was due to the pk13/14 I did but this week seems slow hope they pick up again coz was looking like could be a gud yeild for me an gud quility.


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah my cheese drops leafs all through flowering lol, helps with the manicure at the end lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 3, 2010)

Whats going on in your veg cab Fred? I'm interested to what clones you haves knocking about and if they are healthy lol


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah my cheese drops leafs all through flowering lol, helps with the manicure at the end lol


Was thinking that meself lol the heat in my box they will be dry to lol that puts my mind at rest a bit am gona get another extractor for intake for next grow keep the temps down av got a 600w hps in a grow tent that is 75-75-200cm lol cheers for the replys aswel


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah its all mental in veg at min need to get some plants oot so the others, ill just go shoot em and post a pic brb>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2010)

as u can see its pretty choca in there. My two newest clone onlys from the cheese fairys liasions with truck driving men in laybys, The livers clone.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 3, 2010)

Mine is also exodus cheese I had my delivery a couple months ago I ended up get three cheese mothers 2ft tall an 1 White ice mother near 2ft also so took some clones an flipped the mothers wat does livers clone mean?


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2010)

Livers is the name of the clone strain. Have u got a jurnal up yet Bobbybigbud?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> Livers is the name of the clone strain. Have u got a jurnal up yet Bobbybigbud?


I sort of started 1 but went to shit called it grow tents am more of a reader pop in every now an then lol av got pics got to my album they are from last week might start 1 with the cuttings.
Av been watchin u for sometime that's sounds wrong dun it lol nare av been watchin ur grows.
is ur girl floating round this forum 2?
Never heard of livers wats the bck ground of it our is it like the exodus a fuckin long story.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 3, 2010)

Those livers look like they are starting to grow again, they should pick up properly soon. 
I dunno much about livers other than its a strain thats been around for about twenty years and is possibly an old northern lights and some people call it the blues. But like i said i don't know too much about it, and it has been getting passed around the sheffield/barnsley/rotherham area. I've smoked a tiny bit of it and its very nice and very smelly lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats on the livers bro, look forwards 2 a smoke report  a mashed fingerez passing through


----------



## mr west (Apr 4, 2010)

cheers mate, il prolly mother one and flower the other lmao


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 4, 2010)

Av been Reading bck threw this thread coz was board an just 1 question wats ur best yeild from the e-cheese 1 plant coz just relised am at 5 1/2 weeks not 4 1/2 dnt no if am happy bout that coz ther dosnt seem that much bud she dosnt seem to fill out like some other strains av done was this the same for u?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 4, 2010)

IMO e cheese has a growth spurt from week 6 til about week 8 and after that the calyxs swell like fuck and shoot off in all directions. Fred has way more experience with it than me but thats what has happened with me. My biggest yeild with e cheese was 5 n half oz and the plant was only just over two feet tall, i had taken a lot of clones off it though


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 4, 2010)

That was it at almost 8 weeks, I miss that plant lol it was the 1st e cheese i grew


----------



## mr west (Apr 4, 2010)

beats mine of 3 an half with six in the tent lol, im expecting over two oz off the one thats coming out on tuesday.at 68 days 12 12


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

wow, 10 weeks flowering. i read about that over on some other e-cheese thread, might've been the one you threw my way. is that from other peoples suggestions, personal preference or simply the physical fact that you're waiting on the trics to change? pretty sure don keeps saying 8 weeks


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 5, 2010)

Av been told by the locals that it's gotta do the 10 weeks.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 5, 2010)

well that kinda throws my perpetual cycle a little but also increases my yields a bit more. extra week veg!


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2010)

well ya both right cuz its all bout personal taste. @ 8 weeks the trichromes are mostly cloudy and @10 weeks they a good mix of amber and cloudy. Im gonna cut mine tomoz at 67 days.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 5, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> IMO e cheese has a growth spurt from week 6 til about week 8 and after that the calyxs swell like fuck and shoot off in all directions. Fred has way more experience with it than me but thats what has happened with me. My biggest yeild with e cheese was 5 n half oz and the plant was only just over two feet tall, i had taken a lot of clones off it though


nice1 for the reply think its just me thinking they have slowed down because I pk13/14 at three weeks inn so she was rapid putting the weight on an now she is growing at normal rate dnt think il get ur yeild hope get three might be suprised hope so lol


----------



## bender420 (Apr 5, 2010)

Damn that cheese, now there is a new cheese going around to make me jealous. The cheese fairy never flew over my home. I saw it from far away but she got away.

Man both of your UK clone only girls look amazing. They look so diff from my American girls.


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2010)

cheers bender mate. One of my headbands is defo og kush influenced lol such dark green leafs, wished id topped her now lol.


----------



## bender420 (Apr 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> cheers bender mate. One of my headbands is defo og kush influenced lol such dark green leafs, wished id topped her now lol.



That sounds sweet man. HB is def a fav smoke of mine. Most definitely all these dinky strains, especially kushes do really well supercropping and fimming. 

I am not sure why folks still top when they can fim. May be I am missing something, fimming has always worked better for me. Is it strain dependent, that some plants do better with topping than with fimming. I have tried topping and fimming on a handful of strains and the fimmed section recovered faster with way more new shoots.


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2010)

Fimming is a bit hit and miss for me, i fimmed all the gals in veg but only ojne worked the rest ended up being topped lol


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it is strain dependent because I fim'ed me cheese she loved it recovers well with 3 tops but all the side arms caught up so there is 17 I think tops I also fim'ed White ice she didn't like it to slow to recover for my liking also toped one cheese an left one an there's not much of a differents between them 2.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 6, 2010)

Top of the morning to you Mr west. Just came by to take a peek at the cheese..

On a different note, I don't know if you remember when I asked you about the
VAT (value added tax) There are some rumors that Obama is trying to get this tax
to offset all the spending he has been doing.


----------



## macrael (Apr 6, 2010)

what s the high like on the cheese, i went by a friends house a while ago and he had some high times books and they had a cover story on cheese it was like a golden green dream lol made me salivate is the stone all there or is it more moderate?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

personally i'm not really seeing they hype. it's a nice smoke but my dealer has handed me countless of buds of far superior quality. i need to grow it lts more before i can genuinely call it naff though


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 6, 2010)

The main strain round my way is cheese mostly ghs, bb but the odd hgf an exodus pop up an got to say some of them are hard hitting but some are really shit think it depends on genetics the grower the exodus I had 2 days ago was very nice smooth the high just sunk in which was different to his last harvest witch was like being hit over the head with a bat I also tryed cheese wreck the other day strong the lads say it will send u pshyco I didn't have enough to tell.


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2010)

the cheese stone is a pure sativa head buzzing not knowing what ya doing stone, the taste is totaly unique that fizzes in ur nose on the exhale. Quite often u get cheese sneezes. Very fuely totaly cerebral and lovely and moreish.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> the cheese stone is a pure sativa head buzzing not knowing what ya doing stone, the taste is totaly unique that fizzes in ur nose on the exhale. Quite often u get cheese sneezes. Very fuely totaly cerebral and lovely and moreish.


 
Omg.. yum.., Cant wait to try Cheese ive never had it but soon will . 

How you doing Mr. West ?


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2010)

Ive been trying to get online for the last few hours and finaly it works jus as im having my night time bifta. Hows ya self?


----------



## Tatan (Apr 6, 2010)

Good... moved to south america... weed here is aweful lol... all i can get is leaves from crappy plants no buds, but the good news is that it probably means ill savour my new strains better when they get chopped ... lol.

Wow Mr. West I was looking at your plants and they are even better than before... nice job man


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 6, 2010)

ehy hows it going bro whats been cracking??


----------



## Tatan (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey Jester good to see you just happy to be back here looking on your grows


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 6, 2010)

good ta see you too. as i said before although it sounds soppy ive actually missed you guys and RIU lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

aww and ive defo missed u jester lol, get ur arse on msn and tell me wots been happening bro? Ive been pimping my plants and have a couple of really grroovey crosses. deep purple psychosis hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm * homer slavver* deep purple psycho

nicely nicely.

welcome back jester man!


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

We chopped the stinky girls yesterday and lgp found a seed as she was manacuring the psychosis so thats a good sign my pimping has worked yay. Deep psychosis. Im guessing the cheese has some too so cheese deep purple is on the cards too yay hahaha


----------



## trystick (Apr 7, 2010)

Damn, yall got a few mr. Ganjas headen up this thread. Mad love for the long timers here. Gotta love the big cheese! props to all the growers around the world. I just watching and learning from ya...getting my babies right and learning bout the good strains.

peace Stick


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

trystick said:


> Damn, yall got a few mr. Ganjas headen up this thread. Mad love for the long timers here. Gotta love the big cheese! props to all the growers around the world. I just watching and learning from ya...getting my babies right and learning bout the good strains.
> 
> peace Stick



Welcome *aboard* trystick mate >>>>>>>> pull up a chair or log, beanbag and relax, spoze i better try and get some pics of the drying weed now lol. Brb mfs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

damn straight man feinding for some shots


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

ecsd pheno headband.





og kush pheno headband both at 4.5 weeks 12.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

ding fucking dong man thats an awesome sight!


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes indeeedy i cant wait till friday so i can go loooking for seeds lol and get a cheese face on lol


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 7, 2010)

West av u every dryed ur plants as 1 whole plant ya still trim if ya no wat I mean coz it's ment to be gud for the flavour looking gud


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats on the broccoli harvest Mr W, looks rather tasty. Hope you find some new exciting beans to mess around with. My little DPQ's seem to be loving the outdoors (well, greenhouse outdorrs at the mo!) Excited to see how they turn out.... The first HB looks a lot further on than the second more OG looker. Also interested to see how these turn out. Any signs of hermi nanners?

Peace bru, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

no not yet mate, the ecsd one has a very intresting perfumey smell i cant finger lol. ooer sounds a bit rude lol. 

In reply to bobby i aint hung a whole plant to dry cuz itll take up too much room and in the uk if ur poor space is alweays an issue


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

watch it fred or we'll start calling you arjan or maybe franko yes franko fits better. edam hunter


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 7, 2010)

Ano mate am from uk an also poor my veg an flower rooms take up no more space than a single bed I hang a plant from bedroom lights it's one of them posh ones lol her wen I moved in


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

I kno u shouldnt post pics of ur self but hey its out now im a bit of a cheese nut.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 7, 2010)

are you the one in the middle???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

wow has he eaten all the bits he's chiselled off?


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

prolly why he looks a bit sick lol


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice cheese Mr west. The dude trimming the chesse is loving his job..


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 7, 2010)

id preffer to trim westies cheese


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

its a sticky job and lpg has already done it lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 7, 2010)

cheese......i have nothing else to say....


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

Ill be smoking some cheese laters, got a few gramms on the back of mt flood light


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> I kno u shouldnt post pics of ur self but hey its out now im a bit of a cheese nut.


i think this guys been smoking some good shit . his eyes are practicaly shut and hes just carving away. lmao


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

i think hes eaten too much of the trimmings


----------



## Tatan (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow Mr West, that yield looks huge... how many ounces was that harvest ?


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

dunno yet its still drying lol, ill weigh it all up on friday or sat


----------



## Tatan (Apr 7, 2010)

You said you also getting new seeds on friday... what you getting this time ?

Also, speaking of seeds, there is one thing I dont understand, being in south america there is no way I can get an e cheese clone, why cant they make one of those clones to hermie so you can get seeds ? Would love to grow some exodus cheese

Stil happy here though cause im growing ghs cheese


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

the seeds im getting are seeds ive bred. They will be psychosis and cheese crossed with deep purple from tga seeds. I had a male dp so i fertilized a few choice buds and got some seeds but i wont know till its dry and i have found them all. Got one psycho dp seed already lol.


----------



## Tatan (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice ! Congrats man... hope your crosses come out awesome


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

psychosis and cheese crossed with deep purple 

man that could truly be one of the greatest cheese n co crosses going.


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2010)

cheers mate, defo gonna be intresting finding out wot u get from em lol. Gonna be propper tastey i hope, hope it dunt clash with its self tho lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice harvest west


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2010)

Afternoon, Deheer Kaas aka Mr West


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2010)

afternoon mr dst sir im grand today, shmoking some cheese and its tastey lol>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm sure it is lad, I 'm sure it is....just need to wait a few more hours then I can have a shmokey mesell. Can't smoke at work, the owner (the sensible half of my brain) would have a fit!!! hahaha.


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> ecsd pheno headband.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bumpin the pics, im gonna jar up the cheese an co today the 600w fan exhast is a bit warmer than my 400 lol drys it a bit quicker double bonus


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 8, 2010)

psychosis and cheese crossed with deep purple! omfg that sounds too nice.


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2010)

well one seed so far lol cant wait to see wot i get lol


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 8, 2010)

SOLD


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2010)

£900.00 and its urs but u have to come get it lol by bike


----------



## Tatan (Apr 8, 2010)

Im soo jealous mr west  hehehehe


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 8, 2010)

A tidy haul Fred, how long will that last ya? a week?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 8, 2010)

it has to last him till the HB's come out an there 4 weeks and 2 weeks at the min i fink


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2010)

yes a long time, at least 6 weeks lol prolly 8 lol. Prison joints from now on lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2010)

weighed in the cheese and co. The cheese was 127.3 and the co was 109.4 so jus over 8 oz of both plants lol get in there


----------



## Gorlax (Apr 8, 2010)

Great work as always , those look tasty. I have 2 Bcheese flowering and I am germinating some amnesia haze, what are you gros next?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> weighed in the cheese and co. The cheese was 127.3 and the co was 109.4 so jus over 8 oz of both plants lol get in there


Nice mr west is that ur pb "personal best"?


----------



## Tatan (Apr 8, 2010)

hats a really nice yield congrats


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2010)

Gorlax mate good to see u still about. Im growing headband 707 at the min and have 2 la cheeses and 1 wembley to go in tomorrow. Bobby yes it is a pb for me and these strains and to be honest any ive grown in the last two and half years growing. Cheers Tatan mate Im such a happy boy. Now dose anyone think the week of the new 600w helped a great deal with the haul?


----------



## Tatan (Apr 8, 2010)

Got a question for you Mr. West, since we cant get exodus cheese outside the UK, how would you say other Cheeses compare to the original . In particular, do you think gsh cheese is good (thats the one im growing now) ?


----------



## eza82 (Apr 8, 2010)

I want the cheese


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2010)

Tatan said:


> Got a question for you Mr. West, since we cant get exodus cheese outside the UK, how would you say other Cheeses compare to the original . In particular, do you think gsh cheese is good (thats the one im growing now) ?


 of all the other seed cheeeses iv grown id put ghsc at bout #2 it is nice and cheesey but u can tell theres something difrent in the mix. If u can get hold of any dank dairy cheese x cheese bx1 they are pretty much the same thing. Also home grown fantaseeds do a nice version.


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2010)

eza82 said:


> I want the cheese


 Man long time no speak, hows it crackin geeza?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 9, 2010)

8oz is nice going Fred, i'm sure the 600 didn't do any harm lol. Did you top those mate?

It still won't let me rep you FFS


----------



## Big Worms Way (Apr 9, 2010)

i just germed 5 female greenhouse cheese, 5 church, 5 barneys sweet tooth, a bunch of purps, some lowryder and auto assassin by short stuff... supadupa stoked as ive never tried any of these strains....goin outdoor with all of them. The cheese is fuhsho the one im most excited abt tho.


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2010)

oscar yes i did top em mate im well happy lol. Big Worms Way mate ur gonna love the ghsc just hope u get a good one cuz they a bit hit and miss, might get 2 good phenos out of ten seeds.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 10, 2010)

Are you a convert now lol now try the selotape lmfao


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2010)

i went through a fase of wanting single big main colas for a bit but after seeing lgps grows and now how mine have done i wanna top or fim everything lol. I got a new bong today same as dons lol. They sent a free pak of skins in case i didnt like the bong lmao. As u can see ive christened it well. I had to buy a baby bottle brush for wen i clean it lol.


----------



## rik (Apr 10, 2010)

hey man what do you look for in the ghsc phenos to have the closest one to the echeese.thanks man


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2010)

er well its all in the stone id say but the sat dom phenos that smell like old school skunk from the 90's with rock solid crystaly buds


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 10, 2010)

nice bong westy. I had one exactly like it before I sold it!  

I've got to invest and get another one - all these blunts day in and day out isn't helping my throat.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 10, 2010)

I haven't grown any seed cheese but i'd say the things you look for in cheese seeds/plants are dark green shiny leaves, thin and flimsy branches that will need support after a few weeks flower and and a sativa looking plant. Oh yeah, i almost forgot the unholy stench lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2010)

im making joints inbetween bong rips lol dunno if this is helping or making things worse/better lol


----------



## Tatan (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info Mr. West, and glad you putting that bong to good use


----------



## rik (Apr 10, 2010)

cheers peeps


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 11, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> A tidy haul Fred, how long will that last ya? a week?


lmao if that mate...hes probably half way though it already lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2010)

lol theres still an oz or two left lol i aint sold much and only smnoked a bit lol. Setteling in for the long run till next chop


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 11, 2010)

i managed a bit of breeding the other week westy...white rhino x pineapple punch and kushberry x pineapple punch. just a few more weeks to go cant fuckin wait


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i managed a bit of breeding the other week westy...white rhino x pineapple punch and kushberry x pineapple punch. just a few more weeks to go cant fuckin wait



Nice one mate, in a few weeks we shoudl get all our beans to gether for a photo shoot. I havent found any more in my cheese and psychosis yet lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2010)

nice bongo matey! hits lovely eh!


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2010)

The classic, lets buy a bong to reduce the amount of joint smoking going on, which slowly reduces itself to joints with shotgun Bong hits....hehe. Gotta love it. Handy that they sent you some skins!!! Been a while since I saw ye olde Green Rizla!!! Best thing for cleaning is rocksalt (the stuff they use for dishwashers is good) and 97% cleaing alcohol. Have fun bru.

DST


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 12, 2010)

Good morning Mr west. I'll be making a run of hash meself today. Will post some pic of what I get.

Chow baby


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Good morning Mr west. I'll be making a run of hash meself today. Will post some pic of what I get.
> 
> Chow baby



nice one mate i need to do a run myself lol maybe u can inspire me lol or put me off lol


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> nice one mate i need to do a run myself lol maybe u can inspire me lol or put me off lol


OK here it is Sir, Took about 3 hours but a very nice haul. A little washing machine Hash.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> OK here it is Sir, Took about 3 hours but a very nice haul. A little washing machine Hash.


Nice Hemlock!!!

Don't you think someone should consult with the washing machine manufacturers to get them to add another wash cycle to their machines. They could just stick a little Ganja leaf on the dial so you don't mix up your undies wash with yer trim wash!!!


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 13, 2010)

toke report??

hehe i may be doing a mini run soon myself.... and i mean mini just wanna see if theres a lot of difference in the budder.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 13, 2010)

hey jester long time no hear. how is everything going? hows the misses?


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah i been a bit busy lately.. should be back on trick in no time (well hopefully lol)

the missus is doing great.. shes playing mario atm


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2010)

washing machine hash??? never heard of it b4, looks nice tho.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> washing machine hash??? never heard of it b4, looks nice tho.


 Ozzy mates of mine use to do it in the Dam. Bag attached to the out-tube of a washing machine, trim, ice and on you go, full cycle.

Has anyone else noticed that when you post on a thread and go back to your control panel, the thread disappears until someone posts on it again. For the first time this afternoon I had no subscribed threads!!! Now they are coming back, must delete, must delete, must delete....aaaaagggh, fuk it, I am off to the pub.


----------



## rainz (Apr 13, 2010)

where can i get some exodus cheese from??? im from London myself any help would be GREATLY appreciated. happy growin everybody!!!!!


----------



## Tatan (Apr 13, 2010)

I still dont get how you use a washing machine to get hash...


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 13, 2010)

exactly the same principal as bubble bags, i think, just automated. i'm a little vague on just how you catch the hash etc, without it all running straight outta the drain.

i believe FDD does the same method for making his, maybe because of just how much he has to use


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 13, 2010)

Do you use a spare washer coz it would make your clothes stink of weed lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2010)

oh yeah heres a light s off shot of my tent at min. 4 Headbaands 2 la cheese anda wembley 






lovely


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 13, 2010)

*wolf whistles* looking wicked mate  u dont top or anything do ya? ou naturelle??? lol


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 13, 2010)

damn nice and healthy


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> washing machine hash??? never heard of it b4, looks nice tho.


Its easy, you will love it.

4 gallons of r/o water in the machine. add ice get water to 41 degree add frozen trim in material bag. put in machine, wash for 12-15 mins. 
drain contents on spin cycle into work bag.
that water will go into a bucket thats lined with a 73 micron screen bag. Pull bag out of bucket andif you did it right you should get a nice handful of wet hash, let dry for 24 hours. 2 hits and i'm done...

thanks DST,,, you rock

Nice pics Mr West .. LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 13, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Do you use a spare washer coz it would make your clothes stink of weed lol


LOL yes I do


----------



## Tatan (Apr 13, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Its easy, you will love it.
> 
> 4 gallons of r/o water in the machine. add ice get water to 41 degree add frozen trim in material bag. put in machine, wash for 12-15 mins.
> drain contents on spin cycle into work bag.
> ...


 
Wow Didnt know you could make hash that way... sounds pretty cool.


Nice going on that closet Mr. West  Plants looking nice !


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

Cheers guys ur all so lovely lol. 

A couple of weeks and we'll see just how many tops are in there. Jus need to not run out of smoke lol, tho we ok this week i recon.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2010)

"Oh the Green Green grass of"....Westy's tent. Love the lights of shot bru!! With that sort of lighting the greenness really gets picked up!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah i love the darknes of some of them, specialy top right corner, headband og pheno lol very dark indeed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

nice contrast the new greenshoots to the dark headband!


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

a question for DST, do the difrent pheno head bands take longer to start flowering than others?


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> a question for DST, do the difrent pheno head bands take longer to start flowering than others?


Do you mean, does one pheno take longer to start flower than the other pheno? i.e the OG one longer than the ECSD one? The ECSD is certainly a longer flowerer in my experience (thelma was like 11+ weeks) the other OG ones, around 8...

I was quite surprised that one of your ones took 3 weeks to kick off!!! Mine normally start showing hairs in a couple of days....

Generally the ECSD should take a bit longer to show....but working with HB's bring new surprises all the time. Not sure if that really helped, but if you need any more useless information, just ask, lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

nah mate as always u was spot on cheers.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2010)

canne wait big lad


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

the eldest is nearly six weeks in so not too long to wait on one of em lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 14, 2010)

A vision of beauty Fred, lovely


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

I keep looking in and checking em bit like with my first ever grow lol im excited that my tents gonna explode in not too many days/weeks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2010)

i reckon the 600 will smash the granny out of your previous yeilds mate. i reckon thats what your keen on seein eh!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah yeah yeah i am. Tho id be almost as excited if i had my 400 still lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 14, 2010)

"Smash the granny out of it" I aint heard that in a while pmsl


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

I didnt know there was a granny in it to be honest, wouldnt she come out of her own accord if u asked her nicely maybe tempted her with a nice slice of Dundee cake and a cup of tea?


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> "Smash the granny out of it" I aint heard that in a while pmsl


Very funny, was also pmsl Not heard in a long time.



mr west said:


> I didnt know there was a granny in it to be honest, wouldnt she come out of her own accord if u asked her nicely maybe tempted her with a nice slice of Dundee cake and a cup of tea?


Dundee Cake, classic.


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

I know Grannys lol used to work with them for a few years taking the piss and folding the pants


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

You on stealth mode these days Westy? hiding away from those Granny's, haha.


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

Well if i invited u in to my flat, I dont spose itd be long b4 u noticed i was growing cannabliss. I got bags of coco that have been used hanging round cuz i dunt wanna chuck it but dunt wanna use it lol. U end up collecting all the empty nute bottles as u dunt wanna trow them in the rubish. We need to do a black bag run to the tip aND DITCH ALL THIS SHIT WE'VE BEEN SAVING LOL.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

hahahahahaa if only you could coax girls grannies with just a bit of dundee cake n a cuppa. beats buying them drinks in the toon anyday hahaha


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

the trick is not to go to bars and pubs wen ur on the hunt for grannys they more than likly be at BINGO sing it B I N G O


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

bingo wings and mecca dobbers lol id rather deep fry my jacobs mate


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

Nannagedon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

hahahah knitting needles of doooooooooom


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

LMFAO^^^^

The Big Blue Rinse.....I tell ya, there was a million of the Blue Rinse mob at the Keukenhof last week (tulip fields in Holland)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

hahaha they may look old and infirm but i tell thee ive seen them cut up rough. 4pm down the marks n spencers all the cakes get reduced. its like a rugby scrum all boney elbows getting thrown about callin each other worse than you hear down the bigg market


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Jester88 (Apr 15, 2010)

definately repworthy.. yet RIU thinks not .

beautiful as almost always i see westy.


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

cheers J mate it gets better every day too lol im like a nube again lol, cant stop looking at em lol


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 15, 2010)

i know what you mean bro... 

i grew up around this magical herb and it still amazes me at times. i can look at them for ages, it just makes me feel at peace somehow which is a rare thing for me lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

we al need a littel calm in ut lifes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

KEEP CALM 

and 

CARRY ON


----------



## bender420 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey Westy, how is it going. Long time no talk mate. 

Girls are looking healthy and set.


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

STOP!!!!!!



Hammer time


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Hey Westy, how is it going. Long time no talk mate.
> 
> Girls are looking healthy and set.



Cheers mate im pleased at the min with the tent and stuff.. Been a tough winter lol


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

With this tent I tthnk you should be happy Westy....thank god winters finished....on the whole.


mr west said:


>


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

I think ill do an update with lights off again tomoz night and try and sort out the individuals for ya and their repective times in flores


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

amen to that lads. ive got me first bbq done last weekend roll on summer! might pop me out doors tonight


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

of course lol the clothes come off in the ne a few weeks b4 the rest of the country dont they? Tho ill admit ive seen some ppl in shorts the last few days lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> of course lol the clothes come off in the ne a few weeks b4 the rest of the country dont they? Tho ill admit ive seen some ppl in shorts the last few days lol.


 I think that applies to the whole of the north of the UK lad.....images of not so white bra's over very white skin kicking around Glasgow parks on chilly Spring days...eeeeck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

hahahah lads ive been out in shorts n a hawaiian shirt in 6 inches of snow

its standard practise round the toon, why pay to put your coat in a cloakroom, your going to get too pissed lose the ticket fght with the attendant ala cheryl cole end up getting collared.

and youve got the beer jacket for the way home. coat = redundant


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 15, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/322023-fav-movie-seen-line.html#post4040042


----------



## Tatan (Apr 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> I think ill do an update with lights off again tomoz night and try and sort out the individuals for ya and their repective times in flores


Good going, want to see them in flower !


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

ill get em up after the dentist in the morning lol. im off to bed now or wen ive finished this biffta lol nernigh>>>>>>>>> coktail alaskan ice and psychosis lo l deverstating


----------



## Tatan (Apr 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> ill get em up after the dentist in the morning lol. im off to bed now or wen ive finished this biffta lol nernigh>>>>>>>>> coktail alaskan ice and psychosis lo l deverstating


 
Sigh lol... I want some too... im stuck smoking bad stuff til my grow is ready


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 15, 2010)

shiit i went to the dentist monday just gone .. im not scared of much in this world except dentists and spiders.

ive been smoking seventeen.. OTEGAS sister strain really its rather nice


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2010)

I dont like dentit ether. Its the anesthetic i dont like, if uve had a bit to smoke b4 hand it dont work as well and i normaly have to get him to stab me twice.


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2010)

[youtube]/v/6vHH5Hon6M0&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]

Whata bassline


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 16, 2010)

i have to take like 5/6 valium and get numbed multiple times lol


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/6vHH5Hon6M0&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
> 
> Whata bassline


crackin tune mr W!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2010)

Full tent 











two head bands at 6 weeks 12.

























and the rest wich is 2 x head band and 2x la cheese and a wembley.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> Full tent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 comin along nicely mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice update Fred, it looks like you'll be swimming in bud again in a few weeks.
Your green fingers are working their magic again lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2010)

cheers mate im loving the dark greens im getting this run. I was thinking there aint no cheese in my tent, then rememberd the la cheese is half cheez and i dunt feel so bad now lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2010)

two head bands at 6 weeks 12.










these are the two other head bands 





thjis is the wembley and the other two la cheese lol


----------



## Tatan (Apr 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> cheers mate im loving the dark greens im getting this run. I was thinking there aint no cheese in my tent, then rememberd the la cheese is half cheez and i dunt feel so bad now lol


 
Yeah lol... you arent allowed not to have any cheese on your grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> Full tent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


luscious greenery man  that headband is so dark man.


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

welcome to the Darkness, come with me and hold my hand, I think I know the way......


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 17, 2010)

what happened to the exodus and uk cheesyness 

bro i aint holding another dudes hand either... im not a kid in primary school anymore so thats just wierd... besides ive been on the dark side for many years i know my way around i thinks  lmfao


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

Exodus are live and well in my veg cab alone with the livers blues, a jack the ripper and a querkle clones, clones clones


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 17, 2010)

lookin good westy

see that late united goal today? ol scholesy coming through


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2010)

Ginger ninja eh? No i was out in the garden this afternoon, was it good?


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> Exodus are live and well in my veg cab alone with the livers blues, a jack the ripper and a querkle clones, clones clones


you scared me for a little there bro lol.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 17, 2010)

westy mate, out of all the subcool strains you've tried, which have you enjoyed the most?

I'm pretty much sold on Pandora's Box, so I'm thinking either Dairy Queen or Jack the Ripper next. 

Chernobyl looks interesting too.

any input's appreciated, grabbin some beans in the next few weeks


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2010)

well ive grown deep purple querkle jack the ripper, i got a couple of chynobils i was thinkin they might be good. lol its up to u mate ive not been tooo disapointed with tga yet


----------



## Essex (Apr 18, 2010)

hi, mr west

I dont want to bug ya but I was wondering what the out come on the cheese from greenhouse seeds was? like I tryed looking but ya got 500 pages and it was takin ages! its just im growin it now and id like to know if its worth the space?

Also what would you recommed I grow? Im after something for SOG with a nice yield and fast turnover?

You seem to be the man in the know! so +rep if ya can help this noob.


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2010)

lol, I found the ghs cheese to be ok but not the same as the clone. It does have cheesey qualitys tho, its cuz they added something to make the seeds. If uve never had cheese b4 its a very nice smoke and u wont be disapointed. I only grow in a small 1M2 tent so everythings sog lol. I understand ak 47 from serious is a good soger from my more experienced grower friends, that or chronic from serious. Hope this has been of some help essex. Ive only been at it a couple of years so im a noob too lol >>>>>>>


----------



## Essex (Apr 18, 2010)

Ta man, I owe ya a !

Feelin ya about the tent only for sog, im in a 1M2 tent to. Always feels too small! Im runnin at 24 plants it feels a bit rammed, how many do you normaly grow?
speedyseedz only fem from serious is cronic, looks like I found my next stock. Fem seeds are just as good right?

You aint no noob, not with cola's like that!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2010)

the only thing with fem seeds is the tendency to hermi at the the slightest stress. I like reg seeds then clone wot u wanna grow lol. I got 7 in my tent at min lol but u cant see the floor lol. All of the plants i got in are fem seeds so im on the look out for boy bits lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2010)

boy naners, the scurge of my tent lately...


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> boy naners, the scurge of my tent lately...



from fem seeds don?


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> boy naners, the scurge of my tent lately...


aaaw c'mon don they just wanna spread some love  lol.


----------



## Essex (Apr 18, 2010)

lol, who would of though fem seeds are such dikes they try to grow boy bits!

Could you boys look at my second grow as im a bit conserned I have put to many plants in 25, if you only have 8!


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 18, 2010)

oh i forgot... if it gets to be to much perhaps just prune them and do some training and pinning/pegging if needed to maximise the usage of the space....


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

Hope you had a good weekend Westy. Heres to another sunny week with no dust clouds in the sky.

DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Hope you had a good weekend Westy. Heres to another sunny week with no dust clouds in the sky.
> 
> DST


mORNING MATE YEAH ITS BRIGHT AND CLEAR ROUND HERE soz caps lol. Everything is coming up roses lol


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

Indeed it is....even my climbing roses are budding.


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2010)

man jus adda lok in my tent and its all happening. Jus ad to raise one of my clip fans cuz the la cheese under it is well on a charge, must of grown 7 or 8 inches over night lol, might have to take it of the pot its percherd on soon lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

id say be careful grandstanding pots westy but then again your not a drunk tool like i am so your probably fine!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> man jus adda lok in my tent and its all happening. Jus ad to raise one of my clip fans cuz the la cheese under it is well on a charge, must of grown 7 or 8 inches over night lol, might have to take it of the pot its percherd on soon lol.


Man thats some good growin there Westy.. Glad to hear things are sunny in your part of the UK.


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2010)

Bang slap in the middel and it looks like rain but i think its passing


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 19, 2010)

nice weather here today .


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> nice weather here today .


thats cheating tho u live in Australia ffs its always nice lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2010)

hahah i know any country you can grow outdoors in winter in is just demoralising


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2010)

If u dont live there lol


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2010)

Sunny here, with a fine hint of Dust cloud....


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 19, 2010)

Westy how u determan it's time to harvest the e-cheese it's just my trics are mostly clear but my pistles seem to have receeded into the calyx not all mind but most of them I have a 20x mag I am only 8 weeks in 2morrow was gona let them do 10 but they maybe done b4 then I also have White ice which is indica Dom an still no swelling with clear trics an like 80% Amber pistiles there fucking with me this is the first time iv run either strain.


----------



## thatguy858 (Apr 19, 2010)

hah So California is paradise. Always 75 degrees F. 

Hey Mr West, after our conversation the other day about cathair, I vacuumed my whole apartment and cleaned everything up, lol. I even had a dream, I shit you not, where in my dream, I designed a filter system for my passive air intake. If thats not obsession, I dont know what the fuck is. Check out my improvements! haha


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2010)

well still havent seen any volcanic ash. Happy 420 ppl hope ur smoking loads and coughing hard


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2010)

Sunny and 80 here in the southern US today.

Hey everyone Diggin some *Donovan season of the Witch.........Oh YEAH,,,smokin lots!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

not playingany more lol, ill try one more time eh.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

Cat's always look like they are sooo fekking comfy....


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

Right D, how the fuck did u do that? Insert the image so it goes big up???


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

Presenting Dons sweet purple sensi star lol. Was trying to work it out and dons pic was on my clipboard lmao looks good tho dunt it


----------



## Essex (Apr 21, 2010)

The lucky cats probaly stoned from the fumes! How are you and your girls today Mr West?


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

Im stoned and my gals are jus warming up, we're gonna pull em all out the tent laters wen the light goes off and rearange them again for the weekend stint were ill not be about so much lol. Ill shoot the girls wen we pull em out the tent. Ill tray and update but im gonna be busy all weekend as me mums goinng intop hospital and i gotta look after the zoo lmao.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like you got it sussed bru. Happy weekend Cat sitting.


----------



## blaze1camp (Apr 21, 2010)

well i havent started to grow them but i will soon be dropping a couple Cheesus in the dirt soon...Has anyone grown this strain b4???


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

no no cheesus soz, i grew chiezel once, quite nice but the mites got most of it lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Looks like you got it sussed bru. Happy weekend Cat sitting.


Cheers mate not much sleep to be had this weekend lol


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2010)

I had to laugh at the packaging, especially the staple over Cheesus's hand, haha. Cheesus looks more like Buddha to me.


----------



## Near (Apr 21, 2010)

I can only imagine how angry right-wing Christian groups would be over a weed strain named 'Cheesus'.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> Cheers mate not much sleep to be had this weekend lol


 
No rest for the wicked...LOL


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

Got all my big fish in the new tank now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2010)

hahah i'm dave and so's my mate...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 22, 2010)

its dave and david lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2010)

lol i dont fancy yours much


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

I just hada twenty min cheese doze 40 winks type trip lol, i love a power nap.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 22, 2010)

powernapping is for WINNERS westy


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2010)

i can abrely sleep 4 hours let alone power nap! even with lots of bud, i mong, but can never ever sleep


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

Aww I love the feeling of drifting off the waves hit u like rushes as u sink deeper deeper deeper, ur eye lids are getting very heavey.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 22, 2010)

my girlfriend,,,lol,,,


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

Is that a nipple slip i spy?


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes it is...LOL


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2010)

I love a Slippery Nipple, yum yum...


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> Is that a nipple slip i spy?



nipple slip? tit bra dress fail more like!


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe its called a "wardrobe malfunction" lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 22, 2010)

Its hard to believe all the cheesy adventures came from this shabby on deaths door cutting, very well done fred for keeping this alive. bravo mate


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2010)

Hahaha wah?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2010)

from humble beginnings came a cheese army


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 23, 2010)

nice and clean tank westy looking good bro. amy whinehouse. just no. yuck. pmsl


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2010)

its amazing the cheese has been around over twenty years and is still growing strong lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2010)

and you truly have been doing some justice! Love bro


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2010)

Yup, fekking good darts indeedy, Mr West!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2010)

Cant wait to do a cheese under my new 600w, spose the la cheeese will be a good test


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 23, 2010)

I was in the Dam a few years ago and the Cheese was the shitz....Everyone wanted it. In every coffee shop


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2010)

ive not found anything to come even half way close to the greatness of cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2010)

the psycho is as close as it gets but then it is a cheese cross


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2010)

Psychosis is my all time fave, top of the tree nicest weed ive ever had


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 23, 2010)

I know this is th eCheese thread, but you might wanna try Cash Crop Ken's Nuken...Man is it strong.
Great taste...


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Its hard to believe all the cheesy adventures came from this shabby on deaths door cutting, very well done fred for keeping this alive. bravo mate


Just goes to show how excellent genetics will out. I cant belive i hung in there with it, id defo chuck it out now if it was mine lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> I know this is th eCheese thread, but you might wanna try Cash Crop Ken's Nuken...Man is it strong.
> Great taste...


another thing to google lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you pay for that cut? I gave away some cuts a few weeks ago and i was embarrased at the state of those but that one i would of gave up on. i'm sure there are some peeps that are grateful that you didn't give up on that one. humble beginnings


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2010)

the guy gave me a psychosis and 2 cheese cuts and he said that he could sell em at £25.00 each but i could have them for gratis. This was very good cuz it meant i didnt have to hit him over the head with a jack handel lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 24, 2010)

Talking of cuts, how are your new additions?


----------



## eskick (Apr 24, 2010)

i also found a cheese clone supplier from birmingham for £25 each, how can i tell its the real deal?


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Talking of cuts, how are your new additions?


 the new addditions have taken off and need repottin if there was room, maybe next week dipending on the headband in my tent and wen it comes out lol.




eskick said:


> i also found a cheese clone supplier from Birmingham for £25 each, how can i tell its the real deal?


well its pretty hard to tell from a jus cut clone, the odd double serration on the fan leaf is one sign and a viney groth is another and slight purple stripes on the older stalks and stems. Do they look like anything uve seen in this thread? When i get home ill post a photo of one of my cheese clones that needs potting on lol


----------



## eskick (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, i haven't seem them yet a friend of a friends collegues boyfriend is bringing some back from birmingham and hes a grower apparently and hes bringing some for himself and could get some for me


----------



## eskick (Apr 24, 2010)

i know someone who paid £20 for just 1.0-1.3 gram of the exodus cheese (he just said its the best weed he smoked and he heared it was cheese so its probably exodus and i cant find it anymore so i really want to grow it


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2010)

eskick said:


> Thanks, i haven't seem them yet a friend of a friends collegues boyfriend is bringing some back from birmingham and hes a grower apparently and hes bringing some for himself and could get some for me


Cool u could be in luck then, there certainly are enough ppl growing it round the midlands.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 24, 2010)

easy westy my poss uk has all them signs  is it "floppy" gonna need holding up type thing?


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking forward to Mr West's update on his tent.....if he survives the weekend.


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2010)

i keep comin back to tend the girls but never take pics lol. Im a big fuking tease lmao. Will do an update tonight we we get back and a full update tomoz wen ive had a bit of time with them lol. Oh yeah i get my new car tomorrow at 11am, fucking diesel tho init so im not to excited lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2010)

yaaaaaaaaaay, canal boat. any reason you're getting a diesel against your desires?


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 25, 2010)

Diesels aint so bad thesedays. My mate has got a focus and i didn't know it was diesel until i borrowed it and had to put some fuel in it, i did put the right fuel in lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2010)

Cuz It was nill diposit and at the time of ordering it i was skint lkmao. 1.6 tdi polo, like a golf but not a golf lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2010)

had one of those a few years back after i turned my 1.9 sport into a cube  now i'm on a 1.2 skoda. basically VW. slowly working my wway down to the 1.0 mark before i suddenly go mad and buy an M3


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2010)

my mates got an m3 with a lpg covertion kit so u can run it on gas or petrol, lovely car.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2010)

i think i need to wait just a handful of years or so before i could insure anything over 1.2L


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2010)

have u had a few accidents then T mate?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2010)

aye haha. little bit too much of the magic sauce  learnt me lesson. although ironically the very first day back in my car, i almost crashed into the airport racing some guy in a vaxhaul that cut me up. i get terrible road rage. nothing serious just cursing the sky black and blue and sometimes possbily tailgating 

my last flatmate, who is still asleep in the sunshine 11 hours later, we were at a set of traffic lights, and a car slowly pulled off infront of us, so he jsut drives upto their tail, literally 10cm, and jsut sits there honk honk honk honk ho ho ho ho ho honk etc, laughing and grinning, not road rage in any way, just found it absolutely hillarious. i cannot comprehend that kind of mentality.

if i could do anything other than grow and smoke my weed, it would be a touring car driver, or some sort of race driver. driving my pissy little skoda to and from work, i have rarely been happier. i love driving. if i lose my job i'll see if i can get on as a delivery driver  white van madness!


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2010)

my dads an indipendent white van man lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 25, 2010)

DPD? I looked into doing that but i didn't like the idea of sorting my own tax out, the taxman don't fuck about you HAVE to pay him or you're in jail.
I've never understood tailgating coz if anything happens you're the first person to die.
UPDATE?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2010)

haha, i don't stupid tailgate. i just tailgate for a minute in a safe manner (i'm not on a death crusade ) to let them know they're being dicks, such as driving at 30 in a 60, or bad driving etc, i let people know when they're driving like a cunt


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2010)

I canny be fooked to do a propper update today cuz im nakerd lol but heres a tent pic i hope urll like.







evrything is budding now lol


----------



## Tatan (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn, Mr West those plants are everywhere in there... looking nice


----------



## Kratose (Apr 25, 2010)

Mr WEST! Long time no see. Im back!

Nice grow!


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

the tents looking happy bro .

JFYI
i get road rage something cruel. granted i allow for mistakes here and there we all make them but some people dont deserve a fucking license and i make dam sure they get as pissed off as i am. theres been a couple cases where ive gone to get/gotten out of the car ready to smash on. though most people are chikenshit or realise what they do was fucking stupid and oppologise. even though at times you can tell its just to save there ass on the spot, the fuckers will be doing it again in another ten minutes. 

im not afraid to say it lol. 
also when people tailgate me i just chuck the brakes on or slap it into reverse if im at lights . just coz i can and coz im a prick


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2010)

Lookin nice and lush westy


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2010)

Tatan said:


> Damn, Mr West those plants are everywhere in there... looking nice


 Its mental init, I got anoither cupboard full of plant waiting for the tent too lol. Im thinkin of 12ing my veg space aswell lol


Kratose said:


> Mr WEST! Long time no see. Im back!
> Nice grow!


Yes its been a wile mate how ya doing? 


Jester88 said:


> the tents looking happy bro .
> 
> JFYI
> i get road rage something cruel. granted i allow for mistakes here and there we all make them but some people dont deserve a fucking license and i make dam sure they get as pissed off as i am. theres been a couple cases where ive gone to get/gotten out of the car ready to smash on. though most people are chikenshit or realise what they do was fucking stupid and oppologise. even though at times you can tell its just to save there ass on the spot, the fuckers will be doing it again in another ten minutes.
> ...


 Jester mate we all make mistakes and i think we should be more tollerant
[QUOTE="SICC";4081664]Lookin nice and lush westy[/QUOTE]

Cheers sicc mate its getting mental in there.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah but im an asshole hehe... 

but again in all honesty ive seen some stupid drivers in my time... and like i said its not the odd mistake here and there thats a problem its when someone really shouldnt have a license.. fair go i may drive a bit faster than most normally and if someone was pissed at me for speeding past them in a ridiculous manner there agression would have just cause and id appologise and make up for it any way i could.... and if they get out of the car and start on me good on em and if they so happen to beat me well by golly more power to them. it may even be beneficial being on the losing end for a change ya know knock some sense into me or something but hey that day hasnt happened and i have a feeling wont happen in a hurry so untill then you guys have to put up with the self obsorbed,, knowitall smartass that you all know as jester  

yeah thats right my shit dont stink...... but my medacine's do  lmfao j.j


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome looking tent....1 pic update will do until the next time I guess, lol.....Funny you mention your veg tent, I think my veg tent is soon going to be a deidicated flower space as well. Just need to see how long these cheeses take to get their swerve on.

I always like the flick on and off of the fog lights, makes tailgaters think you are breaking when you are not!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2010)

if someones tailgating me i slow right down and increase thew space between me an the cur in front. D, my tents suffering a touch of the dreade pm so wen lights off we're gonna have a spray fest with the sillinal. Its not that bad tbh but enough to make me wanna spray em lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2010)

Nooooooo, not the PM, fek. Although with the amount of bush you got in there!!! So whats the main culprit?

I am tellin ya, you need to get yourself one of the Bison jobs, takes dampness and humidity out of the air. They cost me a tenner (plus the refills) I am sure you can get them in the UK. Even if you got high humidity, it takes skankynees out of the air.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

dunn dunn dunnnnn....

fuck westy... may just be easier to finish up and buy another tent for you lmfao j.j...
cant believe it you have pm again!!.. that shits like herpies bro,


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2010)

Itll be fine im sure its hardly noticable but im gonna treat it anyway


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2010)

at a boy Westy, if in doubt, instead of PM, PMA: Positive Mental Attitude.


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh yeah im a great advocate of possitive things happen to possitive people


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2010)

fricken hell man PM again?!?!!? just the beginnings or full blown ?

man the cheese fairy popped up north for the celebrations this weekend. kicked my and a few others teeth clean out.....  for the chef


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2010)

very very early signs of it lol. I jus done a thing i said id never do and that is buy a barneys farm seeds seed. Well i bought two of em lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Pineapple chunk


----------



## rasclot (Apr 26, 2010)

mate sorry to hear bout ur pm that shit is everywhere!!!
not in my closet tho i gave it a good clean with dettol 99.9% it seemed to of done the trick.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

DST said:


> at a boy Westy, if in doubt, instead of PM, PMA: Positive Mental Attitude.


.......................................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2010)

for reals westy barneys bollock factory beans?!?!?!? im suprised. just looked em up. lol fems only westy?!?! double shocked. looks like a good cross though have to say. high thc & cbd good yeild and flavour. fingers crossed dude


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> very very early signs of it lol. I jus done a thing i said id never do and that is buy a barneys farm seeds seed. Well i bought two of em lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Pineapple chunk


 you lucky wanker lol (woops i mean i think your going to be masterbating when the whole lot is done lol). man dont be too down on em i really wanna try it lol that and grape ape.... so that will be 2 more packs i gotta add to my wishlist lol.

if you manage to pull some good pheno's your laughing i think it would b a keeper at least for a while anyways


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 26, 2010)

if you havent tryed already try the super lemon haze its a very nice strain although 9 to 10 week flower but well worth the wait


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2010)

is the SLH only available in fem? 

and west i finally managed to locate some echeese n pycosis cuttings that aint gonna be costing me silly money just swapping em for blueberry n ppp cuttings sweet, did you plant that tutti seed you had?


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 26, 2010)

yea true i started slh with cuts though ive been looking for exo for ages but everything ive got has turned out to be some other shit ive been back and fourth to amsterdam and was talking to franco from greenhouse and he rekons he has exo which he got from here in the uk last year and rekons pips will be available soon but with no males im guessing its gonna be mixed with knowing them a haze of some kind........ as you can see from my name im on a mission lol


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 26, 2010)

sorry yes they are fems only


----------



## Kratose (Apr 26, 2010)

Im good. Still growing. Got some white widow going. Finally got some time for the forums. I missed this place.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 26, 2010)

for reals westy barneys bollock factory beans?!?!?!? 

Ya'll are funny..Love the banter!!!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2010)

exodus mission said:


> yea true i started slh with cuts though ive been looking for exo for ages but everything ive got has turned out to be some other shit ive been back and fourth to amsterdam and was talking to franco from greenhouse and he rekons he has exo which he got from here in the uk last year and rekons pips will be available soon but with no males im guessing its gonna be mixed with knowing them a haze of some kind........ as you can see from my name im on a mission lol


i been on that exodus mission myself for a while now im very close to the area it was supposidly created and the only people i could find with it wanted between 100-250 a cutting! price depended on how matey you were with em lol and there reason for the price was that there cuttings supposidly has the best genetics as like i said im very close to where they say it was created.

but after 7-8months of trying ive finally well hopefully they are the real deal but aranged a swap of e cheese n pyscosis for ppp n blueberry.


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 26, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i been on that exodus mission myself for a while now im very close to the area it was supposidly created and the only people i could find with it wanted between 100-250 a cutting! price depended on how matey you were with em lol and there reason for the price was that there cuttings supposidly has the best genetics as like i said im very close to where they say it was created.
> 
> but after 7-8months of trying ive finally well hopefully they are the real deal but aranged a swap of e cheese n pyscosis for ppp n blueberry.




well you are closer to the area than me im about 80 miles from there. as they are asking that kind of p for them they must be gd if there is a possibillity ********************** as you know im on a mission lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 26, 2010)

im like 8miles away m8 but i still think they r just using that to charge the that price! i refused to pay it that just crazy money for a cutting. they have another strain aswel called tutti every heard of it? is my fav strain fucking lovely.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2010)

we need to organise a secret cutting giveaway in central england or somewhere, we all just drive down with a bunch of rooted cuttings for everyone we know that's always wanted one, and have a big smoke up at the same time  i know i'd love to get hold of the psycho and the tutti sounds great, a friend from co durham grows tutti and ww, all he has ever grown and never plans to change it up. and he's bveen growing 15 years now. i want tuttti


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> i been on that exodus mission myself for a while now im very close to the area it was supposidly created and the only people i could find with it wanted between 100-250 a cutting! price depended on how matey you were with em lol and there reason for the price was that there cuttings supposidly has the best genetics as like i said im very close to where they say it was created.
> 
> but after 7-8months of trying ive finally well hopefully they are the real deal but aranged a swap of e cheese n pyscosis for ppp n blueberry.


Wow, I heard they sell Smack in £2 bags, gets you real fuked up quickly.....seriously, £250 for a cutting. that is extracting the ....!! Elitist weed growing cliques have been going around for decades...load of bollox IMO. Go out and find your own decent genetics, buck the trend.

I was given a bit of UK cheese in a coffeeshop the other day (a guy had brought it over from the UK) and was giving it large about how it was the real deal, blah blah blah...didn't smell of cheese in the slightest!!!

I am with TTT, a big cloning and swap session. Free the weed godamit!! 

good luck with your missions.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

well lass if it all falls through mate im sure the cheese fairy wont let u go hungry for long lol. So Dst what did u think of the cheese? Ive taken some l;ights off pics but dunno wot plants are wot cuz lpg pulled em all out the tent to bleach it agaion bless her but ill upload em and see if u can tell me wots wot lol, the hb will be easy to spot well the two eldest will. enough chit chat on with uploading lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

well here they all are Ill tell u wot i got in and u sort it out lol. 4 headbands 2 la cheese and a wembley lol


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> well lass if it all falls through mate im sure the cheese fairy wont let u go hungry for long lol. So Dst what did u think of the cheese? Ive taken some l;ights off pics but dunno wot plants are wot cuz lpg pulled em all out the tent to bleach it agaion bless her but ill upload em and see if u can tell me wots wot lol, the hb will be easy to spot well the two eldest will. enough chit chat on with uploading lol.





mr west said:


> well here they all are Ill tell u wot i got in and u sort it out lol. 4 headbands 2 la cheese and a wembley lol


I didn't even smoke the Cheese, I gave it back to dude behind the counter at the Grey Area....it looked like it had been in the guys pocket for about a month, haha....

Well you got some mighty fine dank looking girls there Mr West. The first few pics are the HB's I think. Stunning deep greens. And pic 7 in the list, is that a HB close up? That just looks like OG Kush to me!!! hahaha. Really stoked for ya man, hope you are happy with them when they finish. You cloned them yet?

p.s I don't think I have had my girls that green since way back when. Top notch darts buddy!! Double 18 nine darter for sure!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

oh, and a pic bump for Westy


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

lmao i was saying to lgp the other day we need to take some clones lol but no ive been really slack with clones lol i figure if there is an outstanding smoke ill do a thelma and reveg it lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

the 2 la cheeses are the least budding plants. yes the close ups are the headbands lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> lmao i was saying to lgp the other day we need to take some clones lol but no ive been really slack with clones lol i figure if there is an outstanding smoke ill do a thelma and reveg it lol


Sounds like a plan old parts, the Thelma reveg is coming along nicely. one of the calyx's has opened up and it has a leaf developing out of it...looks quite mad.
If you ain't happy with the smoke, I will eat a hat sandwich on yer behalf.


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

the ogk pheno out of focus soz lol. this will be 8 weks on friday wen can i take it DST mate?


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks fit to go for a while yet Westy. I would say check up middle of next week, if not, then let it go through to week 9. That's the crazy things with the HB's, some go 9, some 10, some 11 weeks.

Have you flushed her yet?


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

nah i jus finished pking her lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2010)

that i so dark,  top notch westy treble 20's all round


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> nah i jus finished pking her lol


Stinky pinky eh!


----------



## husalife (Apr 27, 2010)

That looks like it would be pretty easy to hide if a man were to try one outside. 
Lookin Good Mr West


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

ill give her water this week and check the trics on friday lol. Yeah u could hide it in amongst other dark green leafy plants wich there are many out side lol.


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 27, 2010)

hello all im off to dam again in a couple of weeks just thought id tease you lol........
im going to meet a few bosses out there as im trying to enter the cup next year big things big things, 
if only they would issue licences here uk gov are wank although lib dem rekons a new policy on drugs em what you lot think?
big talk or do they think fair for us brits who knows uck it im a start my shit in dam if it comes here then i will follow.
i have a seedbank comp and equip comp so all thats left for me is a cafe, please uk gov sort it out.................free the weed


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> well here they all are Ill tell u wot i got in and u sort it out lol. 4 headbands 2 la cheese and a wembley lol


the last pic is that the ecsd hb pheno thingy ma gig? lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

this is she ecsdphb even thats a mouthfull lol also the pic d bumped of nugs is the ecsdphb


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

thanking you please  doing a pukka job with her so far bro, lush colour.

edit - come on my little seedling that made it, ecsd hb pheno please


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah shes starting to crown a bit now so im hoping a few more weeks looking at her. I cant tell u how much i love bat shit tea for my gals it keeps em nice and green all through


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2010)

im lost off with the anacronyms help a brother out here? exo cheese sour Diesel (p) headband but whats the P??


----------



## mammal (Apr 27, 2010)

yo westy, yknow when you made some seeds yourself by putting a little bit of pollen on one branch, did it effect the growth of the buds on the rest of the plant? im growing a astroqueen regular seed atm and if it turns into a male im gonna do a load of different crosses to supply myself with seeds for the forseeable future.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

lol might be able to help u don. p = pheno ecsd = east coast sour diesel lol

ahh so u use the bat crap, just got myself some for my canna bio - coco medium grow

edit - any usefull links for making it up or a quick explanation? thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2010)

hahahah i feel dumb now lol so simple eh p = pheno lol


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2010)

ABC, easy as 1,2,3.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 27, 2010)

That is a thing of beauty Fred, i reckon it'll look like a bunch of frozen peas in a few weeks. i use batmix soil and my plant are always nice and green in veg.

If you want the real e cheese you have to be prepared to go that extra mile. I drove a 260 mile round trip to get mine, it was free though, if i knew then what i know now i probably would've walked it lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

mammal said:


> yo westy, yknow when you made some seeds yourself by putting a little bit of pollen on one branch, did it effect the growth of the buds on the rest of the plant? im growing a astroqueen regular seed atm and if it turns into a male im gonna do a load of different crosses to supply myself with seeds for the forseeable future.


not mreally no the buds swelled more but that6s cuz there was a seed inside


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> That is a thing of beauty Fred, i reckon it'll look like a bunch of frozen peas in a few weeks. i use batmix soil and my plant are always nice and green in veg.
> 
> If you want the real e cheese you have to be prepared to go that extra mile. I drove a 260 mile round trip to get mine, it was free though, if i knew then what i know now i probably would've walked it lol


yeah thats another shot of the ecsdphb east coast sour diesel pheno head band for the ppl mwith no imagination lol. Yeah well worth the extra effort to secure the right genes.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> That is a thing of beauty Fred, i reckon it'll look like a bunch of frozen peas in a few weeks. i use batmix soil and my plant are always nice and green in veg.
> 
> If you want the real e cheese you have to be prepared to go that extra mile. I drove a 260 mile round trip to get mine, it was free though, if i knew then what i know now i probably would've walked it lol


bloody hell mate. fair play. i toddled 15 minutes over the bridge and grabbed a pair for free


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

im gonna put another tent up in my grow room/ bedroom lol, its a meter square like the one alreay in, its my girlfriends tent and lights and fan n can but im gonna put it up to flower off some cheese and co for the summer. That will put my grow at 1100w 600w in one tent and 500w in the other via 2x 250w.


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 27, 2010)

thats wat i like to here west cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese what ballast you using


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

one of the 250ws is a power plant the other is an old wall light ballast my m8 put together. Basicly its littel ganja princesses tent and lights lol, what she used in her last grow


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 27, 2010)

id travel the extra mile plus pay the ps for the ex C if your looking to share the love let me know .................


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 27, 2010)

ok so your using around 11amps you might wanna trying E2G digi as they will cut the bill in half


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

I got a couple of 22amp timer switches so we'll be fine


----------



## Primz (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all have to say great thread. Did try and get my hands on the original UK cheese clone but didnt have that much luck. went with the Big Buddha Cheese in the end, as thought it would be the next best thing, smoked some in dam and it was nice, nothing like the original but was close in regards to taste (i think)

Have got a journal link of the BBC in my signature just have put them into flowering a few dya ago, check it out let me know your throught everyone.


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

Primz said:


> Hi all have to say great thread. Did try and get my hands on the original UK cheese clone but didnt have that much luck. went with the Big Buddha Cheese in the end, as thought it would be the next best thing, smoked some in dam and it was nice, nothing like the original but was close in regards to taste (i think)
> 
> Have got a journal link of the BBC in my signature just have put them into flowering a few dya ago, check it out let me know your throught everyone.


cheers mate will do lol>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2010)

i thought i was big in the game with my 1000w in 1m2 (pulled the 400w now). go on westy, look forwards 2 seeing what u do with that


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

its gonna be a night maare my bedrooms only 3m2 and with two tents and a double bed there wont be any space atall left lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 28, 2010)

all i can say is it will b a squeeze, but it will only b for 11 weeks at the most hunny.

anyway it me thats gunna have fun trying to get in and out of bed with 2 tents in the room. gud job in flexable lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2010)

doctor doctor i keep thinkin im a wigwam and a teepee. doc says "ur too tents"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2010)

lol rock on fella 2 tents in the bedroom hahahah just sleep in the bath.


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2010)

orderd this last night for my 600w http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-Lights-182/Reflectors-471/Cool-Star-125mm-1065.asp


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 28, 2010)

I reckon you should kip on the sofa and put 6 600w's in the bedroom and go for it

btw that joke was awful, i wasn't pmsl..... lol


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2010)

2 tents now westy...

SHIMMY.

also oscar's may be onta something here mwahahaha, its time to take over the world pinky hehe


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 28, 2010)

matey as long as theres room for all urs bitches who care right lol


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 28, 2010)

thats an ok website westy but mines better lol cheaper also


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2010)

meh fuckit just deck the room out in the most convenient way possible change the light schedule and have lights off time when you sleep and turn on when your awake, think of it as a backup alarm lmfao... and believe me they can be good alarm clocks lol

it could be like sleeping in am awsome jungle of our favourite plant hehe ...


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 28, 2010)

looooooooooool


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2010)

jus an excuse to walk round in ya pants all day lol


----------



## eza82 (Apr 28, 2010)

How are things crackin westy ?


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2010)

we dont do whips chains and leather goods here bro.... whell not very often anyways lol.


----------



## bender420 (Apr 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i can abrely sleep 4 hours let alone power nap! even with lots of bud, i mong, but can never ever sleep



Same thing here bro, I have chronic insomnia. Lol no pun intended. 


Hey Westy how is it growing mate.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 29, 2010)

hehe its like another fdd's insomniac's thread breaking out lmfao.. 

my hands up for that one too lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2010)

eza82 said:


> How are things crackin westy ?


eza good eza good hes ebaneza good. Yeah im cracking along at a nice steady rate, busy busy busy, welll lgp is lol. And yASELF???


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

Busy delegating again...it's a hard life being at the top. haha.


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2010)

heres were we gonna put the tent next to me at my pc lol


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2010)

nice lol, my tent is going to be in my room as well


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2010)

you nutter fred.


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 29, 2010)

So wats that the 3rd tent or are you not putting the 2nd one in the bedroom...


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2010)

there is no 3rd tent just 1 in my bedroom an 1 in me living room. i have a veg cupboard wich is in the kitchen but its only 23cm square lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2010)

nice and green


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 29, 2010)

Front right looks like a beauty mate. What is it? Whats in the new tent? Pics?


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2010)

aint set the new tents light up yet so its just the unput together cajn and fan and light, need to get the chain from lpgs flat, we forgot the bits lol. That plant is an la cheese u spyed at front right Oscar mate its gonnaa be huge wen it goes lol


----------



## Essex (Apr 29, 2010)

yum they look so dark green and lush, with a nice white frosting........

Wish I could add some more tents, never enough room or weed. lol


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey mr west if I had the room I'd fill it with tents lol
I weighed my bud today
White ice 2oz 6g
fimm'ed e-cheese bang on 3oz
untouched e-cheese 3 1/2 oz
topped e-cheese 83g
all plants had lst 
so off 4 plants 11 oz that's my personal best yay plus I made a few errors so next go should be good my aim is 20oz off 4 plants under a 600w hps.


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2010)

nice one bobby big bud any pics?


----------



## eza82 (Apr 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> eza good eza good hes ebaneza good. Yeah im cracking along at a nice steady rate, busy busy busy, welll lgp is lol. And yASELF???


Goood , movin to USA in about a week.... that will be scary and exciting all at same time. So shit is turned on head here. Give me a few weeks and will settle in and start new grow 

Q: R u in UK ?

Eza


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2010)

I couldnt be more in the uk if i tried Eza mate


----------



## eza82 (Apr 29, 2010)

haha, sweet... I had brain fart & thought that you may be in USA.

But then come to think of it you sound "pom" in alot of your posts now that I re-read them with accent 

LOL, Respect
Eza


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2010)

i talk all cockerney cuz im from the souwf


----------



## eza82 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yep, you would have thick accent ... And down a pint rather quickly also 

I think me and you will have to get together one day and have a brew 

Eza


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2010)

lol, the only brew i drink these days quickly is a nice hot cup of tea. Anything stronger has me over lol. Ill stick to super strong weed for my kicks.


----------



## eza82 (Apr 29, 2010)

"brew" here is ; a bowl, a chop .... heheh = a smoke. I still have a few scotch/whiskey now and then but thats about it.


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2010)

anyway i have a hot 21 year old waiting for me in my bed so what am i doing sitting up chopsin and smoking wen i could be sleepin lol, or something lol. Catch ya laters eza >>>>>>> uk psychosis


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 29, 2010)

I avint took any pics since 7 weeks in the cameras we have got arnt that gud the bud dosnt look right on the pic an u can't realy get a close up coz it goes blury il try an take one of the buds curing I had the best problem today I ran out of tubes to fill this problem is the best to much weed for my little old tubs then I found a few wat was in use then used them will go an buy some more 2morrow.
By the way since I have been doing 4 ml per gallon my plants are like yours rapid growth an dark green not to dark just right cheers for that info again


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2010)

thats the dose that it says on the bottle tho the stuff i get is in dutch, numbers are same in any laguage tho lol. Lgp has uped that amont and now gives 8ml of each to 1.5 litrs, seems to be workin at the min lol.


----------



## husalife (Apr 30, 2010)

lol "numbers are the same in any language" funny shit West


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 30, 2010)

Morning Westy,
Thought i'd stop in wish you a good weekend, however, it sounds as if you got your weekend off early.
A 21 year old in the bed waiting for ya, atta boy Westy, u the man!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2010)

lgps tent im my living room with my 600w and cool star hood all set up and running.















Headband @ 5 weeks.





La cheese @3weeks.





Headband @8 weeks.





La cheese @ 3 weeks.





headband @5 weeks.





headband @ 8 weeks.





Wembley @ 3 weeks


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 30, 2010)

Very Nice Westy...Looks really good.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice westy very nice so how's the light system with the cool shade is it gud?


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah Its really good you can put ur hand on the top of the hood wen its beeeen on for hours and it hardly feels hot its wiked


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2010)

the real test will be tomorrow morning as im burning through the night to cut costs a bit


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

Lookin real nice Westy my boy real nice. 

how tall are them ladies?

+REP


----------



## Essex (Apr 30, 2010)

I wouldnt like your electric bill westy, wid all them lights and pc's sittin about! ya corner shop must love you if ya on a key meter, lol


----------



## husalife (Apr 30, 2010)

Just Beautiful, Im lovin that setup.


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2010)

SICC";4101957]Lookin real nice Westy my boy real nice.
how tall are them ladies?
+REP[/QUOTE]
Cheers Sicc the tallest ones are bout 4feet from top of the pot wich is 1 of the lacheeses and 1 of the headbands the 2 eldest hb are bout 3 feet out the pot as is the other la cheese and the wembley is bout 4 feet out the pot lol.
[quote="Essex said:


> I wouldnt like your electric bill westy, wid all them lights and pc's sittin about! ya corner shop must love you if ya on a key meter, lol


 Its not that bad i recon with the new tent its gonna be bout 30 quid a week, its 20 with jus the 600 and 250 and 3 fans and pc and ps3 n tv. So the extra 400w ( im gonna go with my old 400w cuz i kent be fuked humpin lpgs 2x 250w ballasts down the stairs and back to mine lol)



husalife said:


> Just Beautiful, Im lovin that setup.


 Thanks husalife, good to see u here>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cheesey goodness puff puff pass out


----------



## Essex (Apr 30, 2010)

Mind u ya dont need heatin wid a 600  that saves some cash!
Im only on £15 a week, but how much can ya get away with in 1 room, lol. I use a 21w laptop now as my gaming pc uses 660w!!! so stays off permanty since I started growin.


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2010)

2kw per room easy no bother, wot if u had an electic 3 bar fire theres 3000 wats jus keeping warm washing machines pul quite a bit, i really wouldnt worry if ya under 10kw in ya house


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 30, 2010)

very nice pics west i would put a journal on here but im a paranoid bitch lol anyway keep up the gd work you know wat i was thinking of getting someone to plant a big one out side downin st ..............  wat ya think lol


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 30, 2010)

might even get em to take a pic and send it to the sun


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2010)

doubt ur get into downing street at the min mate least aloen plant something without getting spotted. next few weeks is gonna be hectic lol


----------



## Jester88 (May 1, 2010)

medublah blah hublah muduhublah????

is that what you were getting at bro? lmfao


----------



## bobbybigbud (May 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah Its really good you can put ur hand on the top of the hood wen its beeeen on for hours and it hardly feels hot its wiked


Il have to get 1 the littlest fan it takes is a 125mm init i just run the 100mm fan so il need to buy a fan aswel money money money lol


----------



## Essex (May 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> 2kw per room easy no bother, wot if u had an electic 3 bar fire theres 3000 wats jus keeping warm washing machines pul quite a bit, i really wouldnt worry if ya under 10kw in ya house


Lol, £100 quid a week for 10K on 12/12 at 12p a unit! I would crap myself spendin a ton a week in electric and using over 40A!

Ya got to have some set off balls if ya do that m8!


----------



## Hemlock (May 1, 2010)

What about magnets on the meter.....not saying its the right thing to do...But in tuff times
ya do what ya gotta do....
I know a dude that used them and his electric bill went from 1500usd per month to 300usd.


----------



## husalife (May 1, 2010)

I would stray from stealing power with those magnets, that could end in big trouble.

Although 1500 to 300 ......damn it man.lol.


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2010)

Imnot worried, I heard on the grape vine that a guy in the block of flats oppersite mine has 2k in his attic. So i got fuk all to worrie bout lol


----------



## Essex (May 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> Imnot worried, I heard on the grape vine that a guy in the block of flats oppersite mine has 2k in his attic. So i got fuk all to worrie bout lol


True ya will b fine, my next grow is going to be a whole room wid 2.4K and 50 chronic plants from serious seeds (like ya recomended b4) but luckily its a friends house


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2010)

Essex said:


> True ya will b fine, my next grow is going to be a whole room wid 2.4K and 50 chronic plants from serious seeds (like ya recomended b4) but luckily its a friends house


lol thats cool news man I hope ur not disapointed with the chronic mate lol


----------



## Essex (May 1, 2010)

Me 2! Im disapointed with my GHS cheese, my skunk #1 from sensi is kicking its arse! bigger buds and more frosting, its only been 3 weeks so time will tell.........


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2010)

I decided last night that it wouldnt be worth the hassel of a monkey out door grow lol, not wen i got thousand watts flowering indoors. Just adds to the risk and im added up to the eyeballs lol. Weird my bedroom light came on at 6 this morning and i started dreaming about school and skinning up in class it was very strange i can tell ya, u know how dreams get lol. Le to find the one i know where it is but the building cllapsed so i canny get to it loleeast it wasnt the one were im franticly looking for a toilet and not being able. It normaly ends with me waking up and runing to the loo or not, which i hate lol.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2010)

Digging the HB phenos Westy, looks like you got the range there bru. First one looks like it's leaning to the ECSD side, but got that dark green of the kush, so does the second and third, the one at 8 weeks looks like it's a bit more on the kush side. But after it dries you will probably get a real intense sour smell to it...they went from smelling like moldy og kush to a sour grape like smell. 

So me old china plate. Whats the deal with the Cheese feeding. Since I topped mine they just went into shock I think....I gave them a bit of a run through with water and just a pinch of nutes, as I thought I'd over fed at first but now they are looking like they need fed again...fussy little bitches haha (well I hope they is bitches) Any advise?

Have a good Sunday parts.

DST



mr west said:


> lgps tent im my living room with my 600w and cool star hood all set up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2010)

the cheese is ahungry bitch, i grew one once in like 50% bat gauno the other year it didnt need feeding then lmao, actualy think it was too much and the buds didnt grow the way i was expecting them to. It stayied green til the end. Now my feed is coco and bat tea we've been putting 8ml of A and 8ml of B into 1500ml of water with a 20ml bat tea. I make my bat tea like this lol. 1.5 oz of bat gauno vinige odour free from plagron or something to one litre of water then every time u give it give it a mighty shake so its all moving and in the water. U can push it till the leafs start to tip burn if u want, think i was one of those feeder blokes in a previous life lol. Just one more piece of cake sweetheart it suits u lol.


----------



## Essex (May 2, 2010)

Hehe, I think Im a starver. come on gal ya dont want a cake have some air instead, we dont want ya to get fat! lol


----------



## exodus mission (May 2, 2010)

im into fats ladys very fat lady emmm yer not lol... only in the tent mannnnnnnnnnnnnn i thought about it and im gonna show you lot how my bubble cheese and slh are doing at 3 weeks veg tomorrow. im gonna take some pics......fuk it.

ive gotta get hold of some exo cheese if any one out there wants to show some luv. the p is waiting.


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2010)

U gonna get a jurnal up em? Tip top toker has an exodus cheese mum he dunt look after lol, maybe u could give her the love she needs. On another note I planted two psychosis deep purple seeds on friday. They are the only seeds out my cheese or co ive found so far. Also had to seal my light unit today cuz it was leaking smelly goodness out the exhaust port, I woke up this morning and smelt it and it took me ages to figure it out. It didnt smell full on grow smell but defoo a weedy smell so i taped up the gaps and it seeems fine now lol.>>>>>>>>>>>>> psycho blunt


----------



## exodus mission (May 2, 2010)

well matey if you need sum equip or any upgrades let me know coz ive got. may be i could give you one of the digital ballasts i designed its 600w but will be less electric than the 400 you got (fav for fav) you know my mission hook me up and i will hook you up if you wanna contact me im on ebay my name on there is ishays_production drop me a message if you need anything westy i think its sleepy time later


----------



## Essex (May 2, 2010)

exodus mission said:


> well matey if you need sum equip or any upgrades let me know coz ive got. may be i could give you one of the digital ballasts i designed its 600w but will be less electric than the 400 you got (fav for fav) you know my mission hook me up and i will hook you up if you wanna contact me im on ebay my name on there is ishays_production drop me a message if you need anything westy i think its sleepy time later


Wow! where can I get a "magic" ballast??


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2010)

the only equit i need is an extra bedroom or two lol, maybe a private garden.


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2010)




----------



## eza82 (May 3, 2010)

NIce one westy ! Looking Goooood.


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2010)

thanks man, im still well impressed ith the cool star hood from maxibright. lol I sound like an advert lol. I liked it so much i bought the company. Still no sign of the psycho deep purple i planted but still early doors yet. Hows ur weekend Eza?


----------



## Hemlock (May 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> the only equit i need is an extra bedroom or two lol, maybe a private garden.


LOL,,,Me too Mr west, ,, Me too


----------



## Jester88 (May 3, 2010)

*looking good westy...*


----------



## exodus mission (May 3, 2010)

not magic mate just good tech E2G Ballast put out 3.6 amp the normal ballast put out 6.2 amp if you interested let me know they are £85 quid each.........


----------



## Essex (May 3, 2010)

exodus mission said:


> not magic mate just good tech E2G Ballast put out 3.6 amp the normal ballast put out 6.2 amp if you interested let me know they are £85 quid each.........


 I'll take 4 when my grow is finished, but think ya bigging specs up a "little" to much?

600w/240v = 2.5A (bulb)
708w/240v = 2.9A (magnetic ballast)

so ya MUST mean at 110v

600w/110v = 5.4A (bulb)
708w/110v = 6.4A (magnetic ballast)

so you manage to get 600w from 110v with 3.6A????

110v X 3.6A = 396w (at 100% efficiency!)

so your ballast runs at 150% efficiency defying the laws of physics???


----------



## exodus mission (May 3, 2010)

spec ::::::
voltage thd 2.3%
effective current 2.597A
peak current 3.673A
power 621.5W
power factor 0.984
input frequency 50hz
voltage of lamp 108.9v
power of lamp 576.0W
oscillation frequency 42.20k 
cf 1.42 
efficiency 92.6%

ive had these running for 48hrs non stop and no hot spots also i think its a good bit of kit ive also got some being made as we speak which runs 400w 600w and 1000w plus a super lumen switch for each setting...il keep everyone informed on progress.....


----------



## Essex (May 3, 2010)

NICE SPEC'S!

But when comparing to a "normal" ballast I would say yours use 2.597A and magnetic uses 2.9A else ya make it look "magic" (or yours 621w normal 708w)

Is it the same as this company's http://www.equip2gro.com/epages/es133845.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es133845/Categories/Lighting/E2G_Lighting_Systems coz they say it has a 600w output and 94% efficiency?

Give it 5/6 weeks and i'll definitely take 4 and do a journal with em


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> *looking good westy...*


hiya mate, always miss u on the boards these days. Sort it out will ya?


----------



## eza82 (May 3, 2010)

Yer, where you been Jez ?


----------



## Hemlock (May 3, 2010)

Jester,,Whats shakin man


----------



## exodus mission (May 4, 2010)

yea it is the same as the above company the company website is still under progress as you can see ive still got to put a lot more pics. anyway im not a lab tester for these i just get the test papers and i except them or not but everyone ive given these too have swapped everything they had for these but yea when your ready let me know ill sort you out.... im gonna go and and tend to my ladys now i will take some pics for my journal today ill post them tonight...


----------



## Jester88 (May 4, 2010)

ehy hows it going guys, thanks its good to know i was missed too lol. its funny but i miss u guys when i dont get much of achance to get on here... least the threads stay on topic ehy lol.

not much really guys, last day in court in about two weeks. operation sometime after october i have one more meeting with a specialist to get booked in. have hwever managed to get my moneys back from the dog cunts hehe. now ill just have a nice little fine to pay if i dont go so well in court or prefferably a little one if it does. i cant be fucked bullshitting anymore i admit freely ima medical user and they can suck my left nut as its never going to change so if all goes well ill only get charged with implement and half a gram. there trying to go me for cultivation. got me a barrister so well see how she goes though i think i could do better as she doesnt listen much... oh well if she pisses me off ill fuck her off and finish myself or get the real family lawyer i dunno.. but if i looks like fuckall i dont really give a shit ive been paying these cunts for ages as soon as i clear one another appears  i gotta breadk his cycle lmfao.

they tried to bribe me, itimidate me and when it didnt ork they realised there little kindergarden bully tactics wont work on me theyve gotten cheekier... fuck i cant wait to move lol. (i got pulled up this weekend to lol). meh its a long story and i wont bore yas with the details atm bt i wil however see how the case goes and report back.. hehe may even have a few cool tricks for you guys that i dnt mind to keep in mind .

it doesnt get to me to much as i like being a cheeky cunt to them hehe (tastefully naturally) but ill admit theres been many times where i was about to go for it and would have considered the taze worth it lol.



mr west said:


> hiya mate, always miss u on the boards these days. Sort it out will ya?


heehe again been misssin the chats too westy lol. umm should be sorted soon. 

ive been on here a bit lately to see what yas have been up ta but i always seem to be on when your not lol. pus i been setting the girls laptop up. i tried to use that but it takes getting used to from a 22" screen to a 14/15" lol

my appologies guys ill make more of an efforet lol


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

Too bloody right an all jester mate. Its dragging out loads this court case thing man. I still cantt get how u can have a victimless crime.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> Its dragging out loads this court case thing man. I still cantt get how u can have a victimless crime.


Hey Mr West, don't they fekkin always!! I got a court case with my business, looks like it may go into it's 2nd year!!! Bored now, please go away.

Good luck with it whatever happens, Jester.

Punishing people for growing weed should be a crime in itself!!!


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

STOP! new flash, one of my psycho dp's has popped and is straightening up. Yay go my seed lol.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2010)

Congratulations bru. One of your own offspring, aren't you a proud Daddy. p.s the youngling DPQ's are still lovin the greenhouse.


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

DST said:


> Congratulations bru. One of your own offspring, aren't you a proud Daddy. p.s the youngling DPQ's are still lovin the greenhouse.


yes i am very proud daddy, i feel like ray winstone im that much a daddy today lol big up me chest. Listening to richard cheeese and smoking psychosis for breaky lol. I got my eye on the younglings dunt u fret they doing a proud job so far. lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 4, 2010)

Mr West is quite the Dad around town...
Congrats on your your youngin....


----------



## Jester88 (May 4, 2010)

woohoooo so wheres the thread bro???

u must make 1


----------



## DST (May 4, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Mr West is quite the Dad around town...
> Congrats on your your youngin....


throwing his sticky white love pee all over the place, hahaha..


----------



## Hemlock (May 4, 2010)

Jester hows it hangin Brother


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

ok I guess im gonna have to start a new thread for the babby or should i just update friends here?


----------



## DST (May 4, 2010)

Oh no, not another thread to Sub too........Computer say's NO!


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

thats wot i was thinkin lol, itll be more work for me and more for everybody else. Maybe i should have a poll in another thread and ask every one lol or i could jus build a spliff and do something else lol. Im holding back on waiting for the other seed to say hi b4 i showcase them to u guys.


----------



## Jester88 (May 4, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Jester hows it hangin Brother


 not to bad bro, could be better but for me not to bad bro lol, im thinking bout doing another little batch of honey oil not sure yet lol. its getting late

and yourself??? 



mr west said:


> ok I guess im gonna have to start a new thread for the babby or should i just update friends here?


a new thread i also think it may help you keep a better eye on it 



DST said:


> Oh no, not another thread to Sub too........Computer say's NO!


 hehe i know what ya mean but all i can comment to that is i always got time for westys threads lol


----------



## DST (May 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> i could jus build a spliff and do something else lol.


That's what I would do lad!!! haha.

Ask a nice moderator to change the title of your Wembley grow journal to something more general. Like.....
"Everything but the Cheese" and have a Song by "Everything but the Girl" as your theme tune......ok, I think I need a spliff too.


----------



## blaze1camp (May 4, 2010)

here goes a pic of my cheesus 2 days above dirt...


----------



## Jester88 (May 4, 2010)

i think yasshould watch this clip who do you see 27/28 seconds into it..... sorry i just miss the guy he was a champ and yeah im pretty sure its him 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co3GH6xOmbs&feature=related

rep to the first answer providing i can... you should know it ppl else ill be disapointed.. and no i aint talking bout the rappers/hiphopers in the background nor am i reffering to slash.... this is someone who deserves all our respect for eternity .

hehe i like this one too 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcuTiz2C1vo

cypress and kottonmouth kings are the best there is imho. though i like a fair few artists really but yeah i just like em, especially the piss test hehe


----------



## Hemlock (May 4, 2010)

Mr West,
My vote would be to stay here....Good people hang out here!!!


----------



## Jester88 (May 4, 2010)

thats a very good point mr hemlock hmmm im happy either way just give us nice updates on your girls bro, speciallyonce the get bresteses


----------



## oscaroscar (May 4, 2010)

exodus mission said:


> well matey if you need sum equip or any upgrades let me know coz ive got. may be i could give you one of the digital ballasts i designed its 600w but will be less electric than the 400 you got (fav for fav) you know my mission hook me up and i will hook you up if you wanna contact me im on ebay my name on there is ishays_production drop me a message if you need anything westy i think its sleepy time later


Seriously mate? Tapping folk up for cuttings and trying to flog stuff. You'll get yourself and others thrown off this site. Thats all i have to say and good day


----------



## exodus mission (May 4, 2010)

westy ive made an album check it out........


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

the moderators dunt seem to come on this thread. But thats why i aint taken the bait lol, u never know whos watching do ya oscar?


----------



## exodus mission (May 4, 2010)

if there is an unhappy exo thats not gd think of me as a exo rescue centre lol na jokin ur right ive slapped my wrist


----------



## exodus mission (May 4, 2010)

ive only just read the policy opps


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

lol an old folks home for ex ravers lol


----------



## exodus mission (May 4, 2010)

?
westy wat does that mean mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

do u not know what the exodus name refers to? and why its called exodus cheese? Maybe u need to do some investigating and find out.


----------



## exodus mission (May 4, 2010)

yea ive read up on it and who the exodus crew were and wat they stood up for and where the first on the strain came from and why it aint avaliable now in pips but now youve said it i get it ............ i thought you were talking about the album have you checked it out ?


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

lol kool u gotta also remember im pretty smashed most time im on the boards lol


----------



## exodus mission (May 4, 2010)

ok im new here so i will find this out in time lol i bet most are smashed on here unfortunatly i havent smoked it in 6 years and wont but i still do wat im doing for the love also im trying to enter the cup next year so im busy breeding at the moment............


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

wot starins ya breeding with? I love F1 beans they grow jus peachy lol. Yeah go figure that ppl on a weed sight are stoned eh lol.


----------



## exodus mission (May 4, 2010)

lol true ive done lems with blue berry its ok but not the one i think i have something special im dabbling with but cant disclose untill we are done its fuking long though the processes but i have high hopes ive got a under a year to get it right once its done i will fly to dam 
to start the process i will keep you informed wish me luck lol........im gonna need it as the cup is probably bought by greenhouse before the comp starts


----------



## Essex (May 4, 2010)

exodus mission said:


> ok im new here so i will find this out in time lol i bet most are smashed on here unfortunatly i havent smoked it in 6 years and wont but i still do wat im doing for the love also im trying to enter the cup next year so im busy breeding at the moment............


I dont trust any1 who dont smoke, lol

how can you breed if you dont smoke?

Ya girls are lookin lovely as aways westy!


----------



## eza82 (May 4, 2010)

I agree, breeders need to be smokers !


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

Here's my two newest seedlings the deep psychosis purple or wot ever i call it lol


----------



## DST (May 5, 2010)

Hello little ones. how sweet.....hope they grow up to be big nasty bud brassers


mr west said:


> Here's my two newest seedlings the deep psychosis purple or wot ever i call it lol


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

Im actualy hoping for one of each as i still aint found any more seeds lol


----------



## DST (May 5, 2010)

ok, I rephrase, lets hope one turns out to be a pimp, and the other is a big breasted bud brasser (BBBB)....


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

BBBBB and he can be the big bollocked super splufer or bbss lol


----------



## DST (May 5, 2010)

Lets hope they both have Elaphantitis of the privé parts.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

Checked the trichs on these two and both have clear but amber balls very strange


----------



## DST (May 5, 2010)

a good sign imo. The bulbous heads is where you want the amber colour...sounds like it's nearly done.


----------



## Essex (May 5, 2010)

Well done westy! ya gona use them sugar leaves for hash? aint seen trichs all over whole leafs like that, looks mad strong!


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

check out the mr nice


----------



## exodus mission (May 5, 2010)

i smoked for 8 years every day all day untill i started having panic attacks im not sure what caused it i did have mushrooms in dam which fucked me up so it could of been that but since then i havent been the same so i gave it up although i miss it but i know wat will happen if i even take 1 pull so i wont do it i still love the bitchies though lol also my business partner tests it, i know wat im looking for visual wise touch wise, and he tells me wat the smokes like. but hay if you want to discriminate essex although i would of said the same in my day of smoking thats fine mate i wont hold that agaist you lol i did put some pics up but took them off after westy see them anyway trust will come in time probably when im holding the cup lmao later


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

Essex said:


> I dont trust any1 who dont smoke, lol
> 
> how can you breed if you dont smoke?
> 
> Ya girls are lookin lovely as aways westy!


im gonna be strait up this is why people love or hate me i guesss lmfao, though i think i haave a few more haters lmfao. and dont worry bro i do smoke i just made some more oil, (as far as your concerned mr exodus it was olive oil) nice amber olive oil, very flammable stuff i think don would be envious lol. 

anyhoo what i have to say
exodus you may be a great bloke but from what ive seen i just dont trust you, im thinking that light purchase would come with a nice little recorded addy and a servailance system thats not mine?? something like that lol perhaps a strait up pair of cuffs (false addy wouuld fuck ya up though wouldnt it) 

fuck its like if i started offering every tom dick harry and jill some beans id expect them to be suss on me... btw i think you just dont have the knowledge to compete in a cup and create a strain. 

yes it is hard work to create a proper strain and smoking is a nessesity (one of my mates grows better medicine than most people on this forum and hasnt smoked in years) though he is trustworthy and knows his shit so thats not meant as an insult to people just food for thought hes was in it for years, even more than me so .

another thing you come on here with the exodus mission as a name, this is the main thread you post on, dont seem to know shit but have the solution to everyones needs. damn i heard the uk had new laws but i didnt think it would be this fucked up westy lol.


IF I AM WRONG SORRY BUT IF YOU ARE LEGIT U WOULD UNDERSTAND WHERE THE FUCK IM COMMING FROM these things are my dreams and i have had to go through a lot of shit to get where i am knowledgwise (i break no laws either exodus etc.). someone of your calibre just couldnt pull it off not now at least and i doubt youd pull it off at all. like i said these are my dreams and i can guarantee its a lot harder than ur making it out to be.... helll ya can tell the world jesters an asshole and id understand but at the moment your word doesnt mean shit to me bro. you seem like a cool bloke but i just cant bring myself to trust you for reasons already stated by me and others. man ths is already much longer than i intended lol good amber yummy. 


oh btw what cd you wouldntsay and i couldnt reffer what you came back with to anything previously said, sorry just that lies arent a good way to gain trust...

hmmm i should probably use this excuse to say i lost my otega haze too ppl . 

anyhoo 
jester out


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

just seen the new post.

that wasnt a personal attack i just like being up front bro.
btw id love to see u holding the cup one day bro.... hehe put a big fuck u jester next to the name lmfao. if it ever happens if youfd be keen id be keen for a chat to lol. i like talking advanced shit with people its fun, i aim to be a breeder amongst others one day but yeah not to fazed about cups more just people understanding i only like good genetics if ya know what i mean... a cup would just be something that put u on cloud nine ya know.

for convo sake how long u been breeding the ?? strain? sorry i couldnt make much sense of your last post lol. 

peace out
j88


----------



## Essex (May 5, 2010)

Ya aint subtle are ya jester, lol

But I doupt a UK cop would bother trying to entrap ya online, shorely there are murder's and rapeist's who need locking up?
Ya would go to court and get a slaped hand and a fine for personal/genetic research coz no room left in our prisons for bird! lol, hardy going to get ya a promotion if ya a cop.

As for gettin any grow equipment from someone who clames 3 different spec's and will do it £100 off retail, hmmm. like my mum said if it sounds to good to be true................

NO ONE ON RIU REALLY GROWS ITS ALL A JOKE AND ALL PICS ARE STOLEN FROM OTHER SITES!


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

hehe stealings bad there borrowed from other sites bro lol.

but nah i aint subttle, like me, hate me, love me its all the same to me i just hate liers (though there has to be secrets on sites like this) and bullshit artists lol. like i said i prolly have more haters but hey im a paranoid fuck, and as said anyone shouldd be able to understand that

umm havent you done any research bro it seems that popo are targeting forums likew these these ddays . its a sad day i know but as long as ya dont give out personals and shit or say buy soething of someone and be stupid about it you should be right.. afterall we all borrow our internet connections to dont we .

but yeah like i said for all we know he may be a cool bloke but my gut says to becareful. hehe fuck it im always in trouble i cant be fucked with it anymore lol. its actually just a piush to go harder ya know (in dreamworld that is).

*hey bro wanna buy a ???? doesnt matter what it is i got it, cheap 2. come to me. umm just give me your adress, phone number, bank details and a thourough description of yourself lmfao. *truth be told i do have handcuffs got em from the sex shop *.* 

alright ima stop being an ass now he seems ok i just wantee to have som fun and was pretty medicated still am actually, bout to jump in the tub lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 5, 2010)

Essex said:


> I dont trust any1 who dont smoke, lol
> 
> how can you breed if you dont smoke?
> 
> Ya girls are lookin lovely as aways westy!


I haven't trusted or responded to any of his posts. Hey we were all the new guy at one time. But this guy seems to be full of well,,,himself...
no sure if hes a cops or a kid with to much times on his hands.

Breeder?
Can't name the stains? (BS)
going to the cup? fuckin pipe dream
I'm kinda like Jester,,,,,up front.
Ya'll be careful with this dude/cop/crimnal informant


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

hahahah jester calling a spade a spade lol


----------



## DST (May 5, 2010)

Random DST comment.:
To enter a HT Cannabis cup you need to be a coffeeshop as far as I am aware. Judges pay to be judges and then go round the different shops checking out and picking up their judges pack. Which has that specific coffeeshops entrant(s) in them. Other people can also buy the judges pack. To eneter I think you need to put up about a half kilo, which again would need to be represented through a coffeeshop.

Here's where the sting in the tail comes. Most coffeeshops already got growers who grow for them. When the cup is presented, it is the owners of the coffeeshops up there holding up the cups...may be I am wrong. I think there is a breeder cup, not sure though. Anyhoo's, it's not just like turning up with a bag of weed and getting them to smoke it. This is the bare bones of it. If you know people in a shop who have enough cash to enter the cup, and they then take your weed and enter it, then maybe, just maybe, if that coffeeshop picks judges up in limnos at the airport, provide them with free weed to constantly smoke, probably brassers as well as other tings...then maybe, just may be you could win a HTCC. Personally, I think the whole cup thing has past it's day.......

DST out "for a joint of Casey Jones. slurp, and a Cider and some Cheesey crackers."


----------



## Essex (May 5, 2010)

Few tips to avoid the pigs tracking ya on forums. (I hope we all do this!)

1, Use a "proxy server" or 2 not based in England, so its a pain to track ya IP (a physical address assigned to your home internet provider)
2, Use a 4 mile Wi-Fi link, so ya at LEAST 1 mile away from "someones" IP address. (more hoops 4 em to run around)
Link to build one, https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/327180-truely-anonymous-free-internet.html

3, Dont ever use any trackable stuff on this connection e.g. address, name or credit card!
4, Dont "abuse" the open connection with downloading, else ya "neighbour" might twig.

If the pigs can be arsed/manage to get ya ID from this its a fair cop and they earn my respect!

hehe......


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2010)

hey DST, i watched every cannabis cup vid i could find  and like you say, as far as i recall, there is a breeders and a coffeeshop cup. i recall that there was some random guy that had a big bag of random, but amazing bud, that he called ookikaboooki or such, and claimed that he was a breeder and this was his strain. i recall it went pretty far in the comp


----------



## DST (May 5, 2010)

ookikaboooki...gotta get me some of that shiz!

A lot of things go far in the comp, but never as far as Barneys or the greenhouse. Anyway, I heard the Bulldog are going to enter for the first time in their history, and they claim they are going to win every category. Or so my china at the Grey Area told me...so watch this space, Bulldog revival....not sure if I should laugh or cry...


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

hehe yeah we were al the new kid on the riu block. but its like jail dont go ng cheyour ass ant cly the cocky ones that dont last long...

hmm gee wonder why im still here lol.

if he can pull it of good on him put a fuck u jester in there.

also i assume it would be possible to enter yourself but dst seems right for the most part.

though a lot of breeders are underground and cant represent themselves his is why the coffeshop or frontpples take the credit. who cares its just a medal i would just be happy knowing 100% im a contender hehe.


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> I haven't trusted or responded to any of his posts. Hey we were all the new guy at one time. But this guy seems to be full of well,,,himself...
> no sure if hes a cops or a kid with to much times on his hands.
> 
> Breeder?
> ...


 prolly a kid with a complex. but like i said im a paranoid fucker buit to be honest i take it back cos to me there fighting words lol. old skool through and through bro

gone are the days when you could trust a lot of people


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2010)

hehe, stick it to the man! hasn't shown his head again? ran away tail between his legs.

as people may be aware due to behind the scenes activity, i don't trust him once cent  especially seeing as other than 1 echeese post elsewhere, he has been nowhere other than this thread, and then suddenly he can suply you with everything you need, magic addition, from ebay, that safest of safest of websites. oh, and then did he also lay claim to that being his website and company or something?

sorry that we've kind of mobbed up in your thread westy, we'll dissipate at some point


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

but anyone who felt uinapreciated would do that... i would but id leave it with a nice big fuck you lol. and if ya lived somewhere i had friends id be careful lol j.j naturally .

but yeah i got the same vibe bro. doesnt know much, then runs a hydro light business and hes a breeder. all of a sudden. only after we show signs of weakness and tell our friends about a bean we have come to posses. 

right here it is.... he can end it to one of my mates free of charge of course to prove it, ill make ure its one of my mates in a diffo state that gets up to no illegal activities and wont dob on me, he can then inspect-repack and send it off to me... either that or ill get my mate to order me some (400mh 100 dollars brand new just a little bulky with the reflectors) hell e can just make a new one for me hes a metal welder by trade. lol j.j

but true i was wandering why he just up and left.... made me feel bad nd shit.. what if on the flipped side i was just a paranoid fuck and he was cool but as far as i can see mjority rules says NO DEAL lol. pitty woulda ben cool to have someone else to chat more advanced shit with lol. id like to hear more abut this secret strain really


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

dbl post to say somethin to westy...

your a bunghole dude... say i gotta make an effort to be on when you are and your never here now lmfao.... ima hijack yo thread some more mwahahahahaha. either that or he bought a light dun dunn dunn .. he the delivery people must have arrived quik lmfao j.j.

i think im gonna drop it now, i think exodus realises respect is a thing earned now lol. that and we aint idiots and he shouldnt be either. 

though he could set up an accout pretty safely with some sites and sell ya know, just never acess from home or areas near etc. there would be precautions and things ya know


----------



## oscaroscar (May 5, 2010)

Fuck me i wish i hadn't have said anything. I've opened a right can o worms. Sorry peeps


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

what i was gona say something anyway i was just to smashed whe i read it and then thought it may just be my paranoia... anyhoo i like you guys and yeah we all gotta look out for eachother.. hell this is like initiation if hes a good bloke hel naturally earn our respect and that.. well thats the way i see it. 

but like i said im surprised ya put up with my ass lol. i kinda dribble some shit at times lol. but fuck someones gotta do it. 

OH I MEAN YOUR A DILLHOLE OSCAR THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT (it takes blame off me so its cool j.j) we all had something to say and said it, i think hell take it in a stride with a bit of luck and realise were just being careful--especially now i said it) though our veggies fo need lights at times. i grow pineapples... ad yeahhis heart could have been in the right place. oh wells hopefully im just a paranoid cunt and hes a good bloke and we can all be friends or something like that i dunno.

fuck i wouldnt worry about it oscar is not the end of the world, hell with a name like that and not knowing the meaning he had to be willing to cop at least a little crap.

besides i was the biggest ass


----------



## oscaroscar (May 5, 2010)

I hope he comes back and gives you a load of shit back Jester lmao
There is a right way to go about things and i think he just didn't understand that but i'm pretty sure he does now.

Anyways Fred, stop hiding the candy and show us some of your beauties


----------



## Essex (May 5, 2010)

He is a lier at least, cop or con artist at worst.

ebay is just stupid! register to empty house, use free local phone no. through ya PC to register. buy 100 jpg wallpapers at £1 each on prepay credit card to get 100 positive feedback, sell expensive pretend stuff with paypal for a week. buy real stuff with this paypal cash and get delivered to the empty house. (good job I aint nasty, lol)

It is not paranoid to be carefull!


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2010)

http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=ishays_production&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true

as you say, not much feedback related to growing kit

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hydroponics-JOB-LOT-used-ballasts-/250623519601?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a5a536b71

that's his gains from the last suckers to buy through him haha.


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

id like for him to give me shit back lol. i kinda expected it already. i hope we didnt scare hom off as lomg as he aint a narc or nuttin that is


----------



## Essex (May 5, 2010)

lol, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/hydroponic-JOb-LOT-/250614817715?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a59cea3b3

£4,500 = 100x 600w + fans + filters? thats a big grow bust for a cop! or a lot of cash 4 a con artist! lol

how did someone with little growing knowledge end up with over 150 x 600w ballasts! who never sold or bought hydro stuff before?

funny how he went home when poked a little, I'd be like "u lot are twats believe what ya want losers I got 150 ballasts whos the big boy now!" wouldnt you?


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

Essex said:


> He is a lier at least, cop or con artist at worst.
> 
> ebay is just stupid! register to empty house, use free local phone no. through ya PC to register. buy 100 jpg wallpapers at £1 each on prepay credit card to get 100 positive feedback, sell expensive pretend stuff with paypal for a week. buy real stuff with this paypal cash and get delivered to the empty house. (good job I aint nasty, lol)
> 
> It is not paranoid to be carefull!


 hehe we have another thinker aboard.. lucky we both arent fucksticks lol..

took me one customs letter to find the way around that lol.


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

yeah, vut at the same time i wouldnt give a shit what yas said though id prod back for shits n giggles.

sorry btw just had a few random ppl asking me wierd questions of late too. so yeah my paranoia is a bit up there lots of double buyers there too hmmm. 
man i dunno. lets all just play nice and take it he has heaps of used ballasts..

where the fuck did ya get em bro and could we just go to the pace you get em as i think they must be dirt cheap ehy... again almost to good and cheap to be true. if it is all legit your a lucky bloke but i dont need 50 ballasts lol.


----------



## Essex (May 5, 2010)

jester, if I said to you your a cop or lier or whatever, what you would say? no I aint ya stupid idiot!

if ya flamed on a forum u flame back!

not "but hay if you want to discriminate essex although i would of said the same in my day of smoking thats fine mate i wont hold that agaist you" or "ive only just read the policy opps"

Its the internet, people love slagging matches online!


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

i know ya constantly see me in them lol. nd like i said id be a right prick if someone said that to me... like i aid ther fighting words where i come from especially dog (aussie word for informant) 

im a spiritual person believe in karma and all that, i try to be nice and treat people how i want to be treated but by the same time try treat me like an idiot or something and ill come out on top lol. 

anyhoo i think we should leave the poor ummm duude alone for a bit lol. everyone has feelings bro


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

Hello everybody peeps, seeems ive missed a whole lotta stuff today lol


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

aaaah final frigginly.... and you blamrd it all on ,e bro lmfao.. whats the happs bro?

thught ya bought a light for a minute ther lol. j.j

im really gonna drop it now lol


----------



## Essex (May 5, 2010)

yer think ive posted enough unrelated rubbish in poor Mr wests thread! (sorry m8!) its nice in here though, lol


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

i do it all the time.. surprised i aint blacklisted lmfao

sorry bro... ive been a bad boy dont worry ill go to my room soon


----------



## exodus mission (May 5, 2010)

you are right you need a coffee shop or a seedbank company which i have....... look we all have dreams and this has been mine for around 4 years you lot who knock this dream of mine can get fucked me a police man get fucked again and a rat fuck you lol 
jester i will be sure to where a t shirt with ur name on it and underneath will be get fucked (high i mean lol) look lads i will no longer offer any tech gear or any advise nor ask for anything im sorry to offend anyone i didnt mean to, but you are true with something i wouldnt trust anyone at first glare either any way speak soon


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> aaaah final frigginly.... and you blamrd it all on ,e bro lmfao.. whats the happs bro?
> 
> thught ya bought a light for a minute ther lol. j.j
> 
> im really gonna drop it now lol



I bought a light the other week and a hood last week, Im not in the market for anything in the near future lol. Spent 60 quid up the grow shop today jus buying coco and and a fan and some bat shit lol, chah ching! thank u very much lol.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> Here's my two newest seedlings the deep psychosis purple or wot ever i call it lol


Fuuuuuuuuck, back to the plants plz guys ffs


----------



## Essex (May 5, 2010)

what they in m8? looks strange, lol


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

exodus mission said:


> you are right you need a coffee shop or a seedbank company which i have....... look we all have dreams and this has been mine for around 4 years you lot who knock this dream of mine can get fucked me a police man get fucked again and a rat fuck you lol
> jester i will be sure to where a t shirt with ur name on it and underneath will be get fucked (high i mean lol) look lads i will no longer offer any tech gear or any advise nor ask for anything im sorry to offend anyone i didnt mean to, but you are true with something i wouldnt trust anyone at first glare either any way speak soon


mwahahaha no thats what im talkin...
bout didnt that feel good exodus lol. 

dont get me wrong if its your dream go for it... its mine too i hope at least one of us can pull it off. ya finally got the balls who knows ya may get somwhere yet .
and yes who are we to stand in your way.. id actually love a copy of the fuck you jester shirt lmfao. make me one too please lol.

for you 

*to westy*
ff's what am i sposed to do i been waiting ever so patiently now its nearly bedybye time.. hmm that was your evil plan wasnt it... and yas know im a shit stirrer

*oh yeah congrats on the two lovely kids again btw*


----------



## exodus mission (May 5, 2010)

i will be flipping my bc and slh this week wooooo the ladys are looking gd i will put up some more pics in 2 weeks.i finished the mangos last week i had they done well although the smoke was medium grade so i was told wont be doing that again.


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

Essex said:


> what they in m8? looks strange, lol


that be looking like cling wrapped coco in that pic lol .


----------



## exodus mission (May 5, 2010)

no probs jester ill do a shirt just for you but fuck "how the hell will u get it"? it might be a set up or have a tracking device built in lol u sure u want it?


----------



## Essex (May 5, 2010)

intresting pot idea Mr west, lol

Sorry to poke ya exodus, ya eather a snitch or a SERIOUS MAN! 150+ used ballasts on e-bay, you grow BIG! WAY BIG! BIGGER THAN I EVER SEEN! A 105000W GROW IS A MAD IDEA! 437A draw needs ya own sub station! but seemed wrong with specs n after contact with ppl, etc. So ya can see why we are a bit wairy of someone with 30 posts who acts like this! but whatever, this is about westys beautiful buds!

so sorry, ya may well be the next king of cannabis!


----------



## exodus mission (May 5, 2010)

no probs essex i didnt know what to say on here but hay ho i do know lol ive sold loads of that stuff on ebay in october i run out of secondhand equipment nearly on my face so i decided to sell new if you check my previous name on ebay u will see my name was equip2gro thats where i got the idea of a name to open my on line shop equip2gro.com begining of this year i finally got through to the admin of the cannabis cup compo and they told me the requirements to enter hence me opening my seedbank called sea of seeds in which the website is still being designed i have just finished the logo but now have started the design for the pages,

westy thats an inventive way of starting them why did you not just use cubes or peat pellets? not that it matters it is doing the job they look healthy keep up the good work matey


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2010)

those lil cling wrapped coco pots you so aptly describe, they're just peat pellets  got bloody hundreds of them in the attic with nowt to do with


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

the seedlings are in jiffy pellets they a tad dry lol


----------



## Essex (May 5, 2010)

I might have to try them! I tryed about 70 rockwool cubes but never got any through so gave up wiv it, I use a 50/50 mix of perlite and sandy seed soil now, get 98% good clones. 

Been ages since I saw seedlings, they look so weak and small. they need ya lovein m8!


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

exodus mission said:


> no probs jester ill do a shirt just for you but fuck "how the hell will u get it"? it might be a set up or have a tracking device built in lol u sure u want it?


i was more admitting id love to be proved wrong bro.

but yeah anyways bro nice balls whered ya get em??? RIU lol. 

anyhoo we better stop fucking around now westies thread is suffering, it was fun while it lasted, i cant wait to see the pics you were talking bout bro..


----------



## Jester88 (May 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> those lil cling wrapped coco pots you so aptly describe, they're just peat pellets  got bloody hundreds of them in the attic with nowt to do with


hehe yeah i know what they be but in the pic they look like ther coco wrapped in plastic (lighting etc). i just thought it was funny.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

got a couple of pics of my m8s ak, aka jetlag jester if ya intrested? well here they r so if quality ia dodgy.













as u can see its gotta bit of pm lol


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2010)

hows the smell on that lanky lady?


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

quite green and weedy but nothing too outstanding to be honest. I think it could easily go anothe rweek or so but me m8 says needs bee wen the stash jar is low


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2010)

haha, think i'm going to chop a cheese a week early to save myself a tonne, then chop the other 3. that's got some nice colours and weight it would seem


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

cheese is great cuz u can take it anytime from boout 7 weeks an itll still work nice lol jus not as nice as 9 week cheees


----------



## Essex (May 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> cheese is great cuz u can take it anytime from boout 7 weeks an itll still work nice lol jus not as nice as 9 week cheees


I think ill let mine go the full term  its just GHS cheese though. dont think i'll use em again, not so impressed with there seeds. most didnt germinate despite there silly colour coating stuff!


----------



## bobbybigbud (May 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> cheese is great cuz u can take it anytime from boout 7 weeks an itll still work nice lol jus not as nice as 9 week cheees


My 3 cheese come down at 9 weeks an it's the dogs dangly bits it's got bits of purple init realy compact an by eye u think 2oz max the wen u weigh it it's like 3 1/2 oz lol an it fuckin stinks took to little buds into work for some lad coz he thought he add the exodus an it was bigbuddha he just bought a few oz's well mine stunk the hole of the locker rooms out an the offices the big bosses stunk I went an wipe my prints off the bag coz all the staff was going on about it lol I was para as fuck. The peeps who have had ago are all raving about it I think my head is swelling lol am happy coz it's all mine the White ice sinks in a bit of a heavyer stoned but that was lika a pure indica wen it was growing.


----------



## Primz (May 6, 2010)

Dam huys you makeing my mouth water, have the BBC inflowering now, just wish it was the exodus tho lol


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

Has ur bbc got an afgani smell to it? I found the bbc was quite heavey with it?


----------



## smokey111 (May 6, 2010)

hi mate i'm loveing the journal fair play 2 you just started a journal growing chiesel,blue cheese,cheesus and a few others check it out and good luck on the grow


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

smokey111 said:


> hi mate i'm loveing the journal fair play 2 you just started a journal growing chiesel,blue cheese,cheesus and a few others check it out and good luck on the grow


gotta link mate?


----------



## smokey111 (May 6, 2010)

not sure how to do it im new to all this lol


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

just highlight the adress at the top on ur jurnal the bit starting http://www then copy it into a post and or ur signeture


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

smokey111 said:


> not sure how to do it im new to all this lol


just like this, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/328410-1-st-grow-2-x.html (smokey111's grow journal)


----------



## smokey111 (May 6, 2010)

lol thanks mate told you i was new


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

smokey111 said:


> lol thanks mate told you i was new


do u know how to cut and paste?


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> My 3 cheese come down at 9 weeks an it's the dogs dangly bits it's got bits of purple init.


 both of mine went purple, looked funky! makes me want to grow out some blue strains for the immature va va blueeeeeeee factor


----------



## smokey111 (May 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> do u know how to cut and paste?


 yea i got it now i think lol check it out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/328410-1-st-grow-2-x.html


----------



## blaze1camp (May 6, 2010)

smokey you ever grown cheesus b4 i have a seedling in veg now been above dirt for only 4 days...intersted to see how she grows and smokes...


----------



## smokey111 (May 6, 2010)

blaze1camp said:


> smokey you ever grown cheesus b4 i have a seedling in veg now been above dirt for only 4 days...intersted to see how she grows and smokes...


 no its my first time from seed and you dont really get any good starins for cuttings by me so i thought id have a go


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2010)

hey mr.west,being you know your cheese,you think you can give mine a look,i just want to see if it is worth keeping in the graden.


----------



## Hemlock (May 6, 2010)

Good Morning Mr West, Have a great day and I hope your guy wins the election today.
Well I gonna start a journal....

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/328449-heavy-frutie-duty-nuken-jtr.html


----------



## oscaroscar (May 6, 2010)

I've had the cheese get some crazy purple action but i did let it go 11 weeks lol


----------



## Essex (May 6, 2010)

Oscaroscar, that is some tight bud man!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 6, 2010)

like i say, the plant does all the work lol


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I've had the cheese get some crazy purple action but i did let it go 11 weeks lol


gotta bump the 11 week cheese


----------



## tip top toker (May 6, 2010)

is that typical of 11 weeks with the cheese then? or somehow it turned freakydeaky?


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

no idea mate never left it 11 yet lol


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 6, 2010)

MR WEST IS IN THE BUILDING. wats growing on mr west???


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

Assasins creed II lol and shmoking some nice erb


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 6, 2010)

COD MW2 and smokin some NICE master widow, with a TID BIT of amber hash on it  back to WAR with me!!!!


----------



## DST (May 6, 2010)

Hey folks, just thought I'd throw another piece of info in. You can enter HT if you got a seed company name like EM said. These entrants pay more than the Coffeeshops (like two or three times.)

Hey Westy, my cheese x things have real skinny piddly looking branches. ies one of the down today (still not really sure of the genetics, but as you know, I can be forg.....eh!) They are taking their time to grow, but then they have been abused with mites, heavy temps, and a shock topping (they really did not like that!) But they are bouncing back. Will keep you posted when there is something decent to look at. Peace bru.

DST


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2010)

give em time they will bounce back D mate. Quite often my clones go through a slow stage and the bang they take off. A viney structure is the norm for cheese


----------



## Hemlock (May 6, 2010)

11 week cheese man thats looks really good heres some Heavy duty frutie thats about week 8 and some Nuken just flipped to bloom

Oh and a little tit for Mr West...LOL
More pics in my Journal I just started. Stop by and leave a note


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 7, 2010)

heres my cheese MR WEST. from greenhouse genetics too. about a month maybe more along now, and a week into flower with a FIMMed top for a bunch of colas...


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2010)

A littel tit eh, I feel like one quite often lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2010)

whats the obsession with amy wineho hemlock? she was so fit before she took to the pipe


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats the obsession with amy wineho hemlock? she was so fit before she took to the pipe View attachment 922672


I love the skank look, mum would be so proud if ya draged her home, lol


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

Nothing like a pair of Junkies Sparrow legs to pit ye right oaf yer dinner!!!


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2010)

dam.....looks like someone overnute'd her....


----------



## husalife (May 7, 2010)

I see a lack of light too i think...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 7, 2010)

At least she would be a cheap date, if yall go to dinner that is. DONT TAKE HER TO THE HOOD THO, bitch will run(SUCK) u dry for some rock.


----------



## Hemlock (May 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats the obsession with amy wineho hemlock? she was so fit before she took to the pipe View attachment 922672


I don't know really Don, Maybe it the bee hive, the new tits, but the coke whore drives me nuts. Now I don't think i could fuck her at this point.
That fuckin Blake has ruined it for me.

I was hopin one of you guys would get me an autograph
Something like
To my Man Hemlock
Thanks for all those nights
come back to the UK and Look me up I miss you big Man............................LOL
LOVE
AMY
Don, Westy, Jester, DST you'll take care of this for me?


----------



## smokey111 (May 7, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> I don't know really Don, Maybe it the bee hive, the new tits, but the coke whore drives me nuts. Now I don't think i could fuck her at this point.
> That fuckin Blake has ruined it for me.


 lol i like that


----------



## smokey111 (May 7, 2010)

how they looking today mr west are things good


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2010)

still sleepin i might wake em up with a ligts off pic lol cuz it goes on ina min lol brb,


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2010)

tent and 9 weed hedban


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2010)

Nice westy, how long have the ladies been flowering now?


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2010)

2 hedbans at jus over 9 weeks 2 hedbans at jus over 5 weeks and 2 la cheese jus over 4 and a wembely at jus over 4. Had a tester branch off my ogkp hedban and it was scrummy nice strong stone and foosty taste with a sweet purfuney edge loadsa presure in the crainium giving the 80's tennis player effect lmao


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> 2 hedbans at jus over 9 weeks 2 hedbans at jus over 5 weeks and 2 la cheese jus over 4 and a wembely at jus over 4. Had a tester branch off my ogkp hedban and it was scrummy nice strong stone and foosty taste with a sweet purfuney edge loadsa presure in the crainium giving the 80's tennis player effect lmao


lol, sounds fun!


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> 2 hedbans at jus over 9 weeks 2 hedbans at jus over 5 weeks and 2 la cheese jus over 4 and a wembely at jus over 4. Had a tester branch off my ogkp hedban and it was scrummy nice strong stone and foosty taste with a sweet purfuney edge loadsa presure in the crainium giving the 80's tennis player effect lmao



lol nice, how long will you let the HB go?


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4134132]lol nice, how long will you let the HB go?[/QUOTE]

well i gave her ph'd water tonight so maybe 10 weeks or jus under, let her use that up first lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 7, 2010)

Those Look Great Mr West...I gotta try me some of that HB...


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2010)

the stuff ive smoked reminds me of a blueberry i grew, in looks and smoke nice strone head stone for sure.


----------



## Hemlock (May 7, 2010)

I love a nice heady stone.
Did your party do well in the election?

new pics up in my journal


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2010)

I didnt have a party i jus voted against the oppersition lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 7, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA
Mr West so witty
So I may be headed your way with Mr Jacklin for a bit of golf at the Belfry


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2010)

cool im bout 2 hours or so from there but never played there, infact id never heard of it till u mentioned it lol. I got my first bag of clubs last september so its all new to me the golf thing lol.


----------



## Hemlock (May 7, 2010)

Its a game for life thats for sure.
Go out with your buddies and spend 4-5 hours playin outside...shit it don't get no better.

Tony is trying to get the R&A to pay our way. If it happen I'll let ya know.


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2010)

I havent played for bout 3 weeks but i have been going once or twice a week but im shit lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 7, 2010)

Go hit balls and putt putt putt,
A great book a amazon .com
Best book i ever read about the basics of golf
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0684852128/


----------



## DST (May 8, 2010)

Hey Mr West ye olde squire, hope you enjoyed your HB buzz. Hopefully that extra ten days will also bring in the upper body buzz you should get well. It really gives me a, shoulders relaxed feeling as well as the Bjorn Borg head tingaling. 

Golf eh? This working class hero image that I had of you Westy is slowly fading, New car smells and rounds of golf lad, hehe, all sounds a bit cucumber sandwich with the crusts cut of to me!!! hahaha.

Glad you enjoyed the first rip.

FOUR!

DST


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

I spoze to some pure golfers i may be considerd one of the oiks or something in my trainers and jeans with a 7 inch fat one hanging out my mouth riding around on the carts like a rally driver lol. I play Xtreem golf fuck the fairways thats for kids and losers lol, I play from rough to rough and still nearly par it lol.


----------



## DST (May 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> I spoze to some pure golfers i may be considerd one of the oiks or something in my trainers and jeans with a 7 inch fat one hanging out my mouth riding around on the carts like a rally driver lol. I play Xtreem golf fuck the fairways thats for kids and losers lol, I play from rough to rough and still nearly par it lol.


Kinda Skiers vs Snowboarders vibe.


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

LOL or twats vrs golfers lol. They must hate us, we play the disabled card to get buggys wen they aint letting buggys out cuz its so wet lol, them blue badges go a long way lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 8, 2010)

Working class? Don't you need a job for that lol
Only messing fred, you're just class mate


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

[youtube]/v/vrxctAvchjQ&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (May 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/vrxctAvchjQ&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


How weird, that's one of my all time faves, and is on a playlist on my ipod called RIU!!!


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

its one of mine too lol


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 8, 2010)

ever heard of showtek?? FTS is the song im listening too!!  hardstyle.


----------



## Hemlock (May 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> lol or twats vrs golfers lol. They must hate us, we play the disabled card to get buggys wen they aint letting buggys out cuz its so wet lol, them blue badges go a long way lol.


 
lol........


----------



## Tatan (May 8, 2010)

Nice progress on those plants Mr West , kind of looking forward to the la cheese.


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

I am looking forward to the la cheese too. Its gonna be nice to make some room in the tent soon with the ousting of the older headbands. Im also looking forward to smoking the headband, gonna be fire.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

So you chopped the first HB's lad?


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

nah not yet im gonna give her till tuesday or wendsday let her use up the water i gave em yesterday


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

You gonna give em a bit of darktime before chopping?

EDIT: OR just straight in for the kill!!!


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

well as the lights are on a nightime cycle i can take them in the middel of their natural dark time if i want. I never founjd it did much difrence taking them in the dark. I used to put them in a cupboad for 36-48 hrs b4 chop but that didnt seem to do much either


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

Straight in for the kill it is then, mwhahahaha. Looking forward to seeing the end results.


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

Il see how dry she is tonight wen i get home lol could be monday lol, we planted a couple of deep qurkles the other day and a suspected ai seed they will need putin under the light tonight i think.


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

I've brought my three little DPQ's into my veg tent. The sun has been shit over here of late. I am thinking of throwing those two headbands into my flower room as well. Just stick em up on the shelves..

One of my clones had flopped over this morning, more fekkin neglect...needed watering. Time to go check on it.


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

yeah u canny neglect em for too long mate, they dunt like it, some of em do like but not all .


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2010)

my lsd and sage are looking like they have almost rooted (over a week now, still healty) gotta take my HB clone in a few days. hope she makes it


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

i forgot to take hb clones off my four but i still got a few seeds so all not lost lol. I got areally nice looking seed off the tester branch i had the other night lol almost purple seed it is lol


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> i forgot to take hb clones off my four but i still got a few seeds so all not lost lol. I got areally nice looking seed off the tester branch i had the other night lol almost purple seed it is lol


Even when you don't see nanners, they still seem to appear (downside of growing from seed with HB - if you are selling it and people don't want seed) This goes away in the clones with only a couple of seeds appearing.
Do you not have an OG Kush seed? I would def go for that, think you'll like it. Would be great to clone and bread with as well!


----------



## Jester88 (May 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> well as the lights are on a nightime cycle i can take them in the middel of their natural dark time if i want. I never founjd it did much difrence taking them in the dark. I used to put them in a cupboad for 36-48 hrs b4 chop but that didnt seem to do much either


 ive noticed if you go by hair colour that more seem to go brown if you expose them to more dark... but thats just from personal experience and oppinion... appart from that yeah like westy said i see no real point...

plus continuous cycles could potentiially be fucked unless you do as westy said and find another dark room. to me and in all honesty theres no real benefits or negatives to doing this.



DST said:


> I've brought my three little DPQ's into my veg tent. The sun has been shit over here of late. I am thinking of throwing those two headbands into my flower room as well. Just stick em up on the shelves..
> 
> One of my clones had flopped over this morning, more fekkin neglect...needed watering. Time to go check on it.


................ one of the worst problems a grow can face.... 

but dont worry bro theres a time when we gotta leave em alone for a while but the thing we must remember is to minimize the amount of neglect we allow into our lives 

my biggest fuck up to date is i lost a strain because a series of unfortunate events caused me to lose the last of my seedstock.. a sad day.... this was a strain enjoyed by many in my state from before i was even smokling... me and some mates/the origional breeder refined.... though in the end they went one way and got there strain 17 (which they are tired of and have decided to try something different) and mine was otega it was a fast flowering haze, with whith awsome genetics, completely inbred but we both decided to pursue different things... 

my mate was actually going to try again and see if he could manipulate it to his liking from my offsprings, would have been a bit harder as the traits i like were the most stable but he would have been able to do it none the less.... that was untill my stupid ass fucked up.... on the bright side 17 isnt a bad smoke its actyually one of my favouriytes atm, but really its jut a fast flowering commercial grower which more just a stoney efect where as mine retained bettter flavour, smell, had a slightly longer flowering time but still fast usually 7-9 weekks depending on tastes. and the high was a stoney, earthy, enjoyable feel good stoned. fuck i wish i didnt fucl up on this one... it had sentimental value lol. first strain i ever started working on and the strain where my mates tought me about breeding first lol. i was actually quite happy my version of the strain was turning out better too hehe. the vigour was far superior too (its funny when student frinally surpasses sensei lol). anyhoo at least now i can finish/focus on one thinh and possibly start on some new things i guess lol. 

got a few people chSING A CERTin something so ima try make there wishes come true someday soon hehe....

oh yeah court next week so yeah at least i finally get all this shit sorte then and back vto regular life lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 9, 2010)

oh yeah court next week so yeah at least i finally get all this shit sorte then and back vto regular life lol 

Best of Luck Jester, I'll say a prayer for ya!! Semper Fi


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

Good luck with the court Jester!! All the best with that. My court case the fukkers I am fighting have gone into appeal and that is now going to stretch on until next year now, some people just wont let it alone.
Clones back up and praying to the sun god, just real thirsty!! No more neglect!


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> my lsd and sage are looking like they have almost rooted (over a week now, still healty) gotta take my HB clone in a few days. hope she makes it


just checked em. one lsd has roots out the side all others are still healthy 

good news on ur clone, my HB's bottom leaves are yellowing slightly and drooping. over water i'm thinking at the mo, fed it some nitrozyme yesterday as it was looking a little lime green.


----------



## Tatan (May 9, 2010)

Yeah... and im waiting for my great white shark to be done.. so i can put my ghs cheese into flower , it will be my first cheese... im excited


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

took a sneaky tester branch off the ecsdp hedban tonight and it smells special, cant coment on it at min cuz i bin smoking psychosis and alaskan ice and jack the ripper tonight lol and playing GOD of WAR collection on me mates station lol, the jtr has a sicky sour gone off lemon milk kinda smell wot stays up ur nose lol but it sure does stone ya good lol.


----------



## Tatan (May 9, 2010)

Im jealous... smoking leaves here til my grown is done.. lol


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2010)

its something we all have to endure, not having anythging to smoke was quite common for me and im sure itll happen again lol. Not this week tho


----------



## Hemlock (May 10, 2010)

Is it true about Don hes quitting?


----------



## Dr Jones (May 10, 2010)

Hi Westie, How's tricks Buddy? see you're into the old Golf now - Superb. I gave it a pot last season but couldn't get out much, thats what 2 toiddlers does to your social life. I paid my fees again for this season and ive actually managed to get out a few times. I think its a sign of improvement when you come back in afterwards and you still have some balls left. Im all with you on the rough to rough strategy, at least thats the way it ends up. I feel its a fluffier lie in the rough, LOL.

Delighted you're still going strong, im thinking of firing up again myself, I have a couple of Kush clones taken in flower about three weeks ago. They've rooted well, are now in 10cm pots and are stretching. Prolly about 12cms tall now and they are just going back into veg mode, in that just single leaves are appearing from the top of the plant. I expect this to resolve itself and we should have fully developed leaves coming through within couple weeks. Im planning to veg to 50cms and flip. Im waiting too on some mail order weed to arrive, hopefully this week as i been smoking crappy resin for a month now.

I miss the days of perpetual harvest and when you had a choice of greens to be smoking


----------



## Jester88 (May 10, 2010)

Dr Jones said:


> Hi Westie, How's tricks Buddy? see you're into the old Golf now - Superb. I gave it a pot last season but couldn't get out much, thats what 2 toiddlers does to your social life. I paid my fees again for this season and ive actually managed to get out a few times. I think its a sign of improvement when you come back in afterwards and you still have some balls left. Im all with you on the rough to rough strategy, at least thats the way it ends up. I feel its a fluffier lie in the rough, LOL.
> 
> Delighted you're still going strong, im thinking of firing up again myself, I have a couple of Kush clones taken in flower about three weeks ago. They've rooted well, are now in 10cm pots and are stretching. Prolly about 12cms tall now and they are just going back into veg mode, in that just single leaves are appearing from the top of the plant. I expect this to resolve itself and we should have fully developed leaves coming through within couple weeks. Im planning to veg to 50cms and flip. Im waiting too on some mail order weed to arrive, hopefully this week as i been smoking crappy resin for a month now.
> 
> I miss the days of perpetual harvest and when you had a choice of greens to be smoking


[youtube]<object width="980" height="765"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/buXJlBd3Mf8&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/buXJlBd3Mf8&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="980" height="765"></embed></object>[/youtube]
sorry seen the name in the replies and couldnt help it....


shit song but stuk in my head now dammit 

sharings caring.... spit roast anyone????............ i got the front 2:18 into it lmfao


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2010)

Yo DJ, glad u popped by. Yeah still going strong and fighting the good fight lol. I always thought mail order weed was a scam?


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

mail order is most certainly not a scam  you just have to find the right sites. the one i use is refferal only and they have "transfer windows" such as in football for reffering memebersr snad how many you can do it. all very legit and illegal, and all veryyyy tasty.

i like golf, but i'm crap  i have a rather annoying tendancy of shredding the fairway

and i ent even got resin (can't be arsed to extract it ) so i'm smoking trim. sod dry spells, there's always a way


----------



## Jester88 (May 10, 2010)

glad im over mine for the time being


----------



## Dr Jones (May 10, 2010)

Aye, the dreaded Dry Spell. The resin is bought, its a cross between diesel, dogshit and maybe just a sniff of dope! Really Bad. I have a lot of trim, but its about a year old. I even have the bags to extract the trichs from my trim but I just havent got round to it. I had some success doing this a couple years back and if i recall, my mixing bag began coming away at the seams. I had to take the screen from the bug and duck tape it to a large pot. IT does the job fine but id need to inspect all the other bags first. Hmmmm got me thinking.

RE the mail order. My supplier is the same set-up. You need a recommendation to join. I have to admmit its my first order, I was quite wary sending cash to people im never gonna meet but its a leap of faith. My envelope was very discreet and yes, they acknowledged receipt of my cash at the weekend. Order dispatched so im just dying to taste it. I know people who have had cash lost etc but if you aint careful and the posties suss there's cash to be had, we'd prolly steal it ourselves.

Will deffo let you know if its a winner.


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

i got some white widow, that was a stonker. the weed is cav-packed twice, then placed isnide coloured card (i think genuinely meant to be doubled up as roach paper after) whihc is then inside a congratulations card. literally arrived a flat envelope with a birthday card. next thing you know there's an 8th of widow inside  prices are rather steep on the whole though. i think the 8th worked out at £30 or so


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2010)

fuck 30 quid an eighth i couldnt pay that much a day every day till my next crop lol.


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

nah, iirc it was the postage that was largely the killer, £8 or 9 i think, daylight robbery, we fou/nd (this was all a few years ago, havn't had to in a while) that if we split the cost between a handful of friends it came down to like £22 an eigth depending on what you bought. but then again on the same reccord you don't really want to risk losing £100 or such purely to get postage down haha


----------



## Dr Jones (May 10, 2010)

hmmm, aye its no cheap. Im looking at 140 for a half oz. The exchange rate is pants so its not a long term cure, more like a pick me up treat, or hopefully that'll be a knock me over treat.


----------



## Tatan (May 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> its something we all have to endure, not having anythging to smoke was quite common for me and im sure itll happen again lol. Not this week tho


Yup, the good thing though is that ive gotten used to smoking leaves, so when my plants start getting chopped in a few weeks... its back to happy times.. lol..


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2010)

lol at a few weeks to go i'm pulling buds of. i take my hat of 2 u sir


----------



## Tatan (May 10, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> lol at a few weeks to go i'm pulling buds of. i take my hat of 2 u sir


Hmm...  im taking leaves cause I really dont have buds big enough yet lol... my plants are at 4 weeks... so ... by a few weeks to go I meant 4-5 weeks .... hehehe


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2010)

Im gonna be chopin b4 my jars are empty this time, just hope i get enough to last me till next one in bout 4 weeks lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 10, 2010)

i'm halfway through week 7, and the temptation to snip a branch off this evening and shove it on some foil in the oven, it's tooo great, but i won,t no, bad boy nonnonono, he convicned himself knowingly


----------



## inked (May 10, 2010)

just uploaded my 5 week update westy.....peace brother


----------



## DST (May 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i'm halfway through week 7, and the temptation to snip a branch off this evening and shove it


Glad I read the whole sentence, at first I was like, "No, TTT, don't shove it there, the sun don't shine up there....."


----------



## Hemlock (May 11, 2010)

Good Morning All,
Mr West the HB is looking real good.
What a day today. Sunny 75 with a light breeze...

Oh they call me the Breeze I keep rolling down the road..................


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2010)

So I cut my ogkphb today at nine weeks 4 days 12 and heres some pics


----------



## Tatan (May 11, 2010)

Damn Mr West, those calyxes look really big.. nice job, and you got some seeds as well 

As for me... I just followed Fingerez advice and I took a small bud at 4 and a half weeks... and omg.. i feel like first time ive been high in months,... cause was smoking leaves before...
I know 4 and a half weeks is pretty lame, lol... but when youve had crap the whole time.. wow...
Which makes it even sweeter when my plants are done... im stoked


----------



## oscaroscar (May 11, 2010)

Thats a mighty thick stem. Hows the smell? 
Weed throught the post, i've never heard of such a thing, eh Fred lol


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2010)

cheers guys it smells nice foosty and piney too lol, we'll see in a few days i recon itll get better with a cure lol


----------



## Essex (May 11, 2010)

U do it every time, thats a cronic lookin plant! it looks ill from thc poisonin, lol


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 11, 2010)

thats a very unique looking plant there MR WEST! congrats, looks like some great smoke!


----------



## DST (May 12, 2010)

Mad as a box of frogs Westy. Some real interesting growth developments on that one for sure. Def got the looks in the bud leaf of the OG Kush pheno (characteristic small dark green downward facing leaves on the flowers)
It should start to really hone once dry and then after about a week in the jars...fuk me it stinks weird. Not one to be carried on public transport for sure.

Hope your happy with it bru!

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2010)

I am happy with it tho i doubt itll yeild much more than an ounce lol, the other one at same age looks finished too


----------



## DST (May 12, 2010)

That's the one downside to HB, OGK, etc, etc, very nice, potent, but not the biggest yielders.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2010)

always the same old trade off eh the stem on that bad boy looks like it could support a lot more, wonder how it would fare outdoors


----------



## laceygirl (May 12, 2010)

Just gonna say the same thing, sometimes there's the trade off between great yield and great smoke... I know I'm still looking for the Holy Grail of MJ...lol....


----------



## Hemlock (May 12, 2010)

Always a first class Job Mr West..They look awsome.


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2010)

having a look at the trays today Id say 14 grams all in all, kinda sad that considering it took all those weeks and light lol, i stuck a half dry bit on back of me light for half an hour to see wot its like lol


----------



## Jester88 (May 12, 2010)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay pornography... of my favourite kind lol. 

true real porn dont do much for me i figure why watch when you can make your own easy enough.... 

lmfao.... i remeber this on time at band camp... well it ws my cousins house lol anyhoo
everyone piked and me and the missus at the time were sitting there, anyhooozers after browsing through the covers we seen an ok looking one and chucked it on. 


you know how theres times when the covers are deceiving...... well this was one of those. the movie was jam packed full of chicks getting bumped up the bootyhole. after a little i turned the movie off and we started watching another one... well long story short i think the last one got the missus at the time thinking... anyhoo by the time i finished another dring the fouplay was on and BAM the question, she wanted to try it... well its not exactly the first thing id chooseto do but i figure fuck it the lady gets what whe requests.... with limits of course.. no double dude one chick action lol. though nearly did that onceto but there was no frangers adnd i startedsobering up, it was right about when my friend stuck it in her ass that i just clicked this is too much andhad to bail lmfao.

anyhoo yeah it wassome funny shit ehy back on track my cousin came in realised what was going on, quickly grabbedanother drink and with a nice abrubt continue he left, but yeah that was a nigt i wont forget in a hurry lol. actually both are lmfao.

moral of the story be careful what pornos ya watch, or at leasst be informed lol. bud pornrocks lol.. least this way if the missus gets any ideas theres a chance i can either be stoned or weed related lol. chained up whilst she tickled me with a nice sized bud or leaf and then BAM ITS ON 


god damn what a shit dribble that was lol

p.s
with a bit of luck it will be some fine smoke though westy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2010)

ahahahah jesta your true to your name sake man thats some funny shizzzle

every man needs to get his brown wings tho. its a right of passage, back passage hahahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Essex (May 12, 2010)

Yer I second that notion, ye aint a man till ya pot the brown.

hows thing's westy?


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2010)

Things are good i just shaved 2 weeks worth of beard off and im loving the smooth face lol. Ive ran out of psychosis now lmao all gone, only a littel bit of cheese now lol. Oh well it was nice wile it lasted. Im thinking the ecdp hb is looking ready but i will take it after the weekend or maybe next week


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2010)

why do beards so often grow ginger?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 12, 2010)

You like to share don't you Jester lol
I must be in a minority of one coz the gary glitter don't interest me one little bit, it seems a bit too close to being gay to me plus i imagine it would be smelly and sex and poo don't mix IMO unless its 2 broads and one cup lol


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2010)

its genetic, u prolly got ginger in ur family


----------



## Essex (May 12, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> why do beards so often grow ginger?


 doggy phono? lol

Only bit of cheese, lol I'm dry till tonight 
What seed ya recon is nice n strong wiv fair yeld? I going to do the cronic still but want some stronger stuff too, lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 12, 2010)

Essex said:


> doggy phono? lol
> 
> Only bit of cheese, lol I'm dry till tonight
> What seed ya recon is nice n strong wiv fair yeld? I going to do the cronic still but want some stronger stuff too, lol


Sensi jack flash is good with a hefty yeild, well it was for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2010)

serious bubblegum weight flavour and kick. TGA's querkle or nirvana's AK48 ( i know nirvana, right ) all top smokes, great balance of power


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> serious bubblegum weight flavour and kick. TGA's querkle or nirvana's AK48 ( i know nirvana, right ) all top smokes, great balance of power


wot he said lol. I dunt do seeds really well i do but ui cant buy my seeds cuz i made em mesen lol. Spoze id better update yall on the psychosis X deep purple seedlings i got brb......


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2010)

deep purple psychosis should be a winner westy colour kick and taste i reckon if you get a 50/50 with the flavour of those two it will be wicked mate


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2010)

its quite exciting cuz I have no idea wots gonna come out of just the two plants but with luck itll be a keeper lol, F1 seeds hahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahhahahahaahahahahahhaahah!


----------



## exodus mission (May 13, 2010)

i tryed to put some pics on earlier but the server was down, so i will put on tomorrow now how do i put the pics on so everyone can see i only know how to do an album lol.......


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2010)

imageshack.us


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

exodus mission said:


> so u just upload pics on that site then i take it you can transfer from there to here


just upload to an album on RIU, then click on the album image until you see the pic, then copy and past that into your reply. Easy.

Interesting subjects on the Cheese thread this morgen. Jester bringing up the rear, hehe.

It's Friday and long weekend time.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

long weekend as in im gonna have to be awake for most of it looking after cats and a mental gsd bitch


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2010)

i've some damned charity fund raiser i haven't been able to get out of, or find someone to bring along, plan failure. maybe i'll be the bigger man and just run away from it and never show my face in public again. i fancy a weekend of smoking dope watching films and playing with cats


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

I dify anyone to be dipressed wen there is kittens involved unless they die lol


----------



## husalife (May 14, 2010)

If you wanna bond with your cat, eat boomers to start a good trip, then sit with those kitties lol.


----------



## Hemlock (May 14, 2010)

Kool Kats Mr west....How many ya got there??
Have a good weekend everybody


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

theres loads me mum breeds em lol, prolly bout 20 in the house and 10 outside lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2010)

jeesus, there was me thikning the 5 there would be a handful. if that was me they'd alllllllllllll be coming inside, and allllllll into one room  they're gorgeous. i like the fella on the right of the second picture, good posture


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

I wouldnt post recent pics up incase they get recongnised by anyone and that could lead back to me but me mum is very sucessfull breeder and shower


----------



## Jester88 (May 14, 2010)

i miss my kitty


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> I wouldnt post recent pics up incase they get recongnised by anyone and that could lead back to me but me mum is very sucessfull breeder and shower


just the smattering of items outside the window in the pic, looks like a fairly nice neighborhood, nice big tree in the front garden etc 

know what you mean, i always take very distinctive pictures of my cats, so i always know it's a bit of a risk, why my family would be looking on RIU, but i try and play safe.


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

Thats the only thing wrong with being a pet lover. At some point they die.


----------



## husalife (May 14, 2010)

And thats the worst.....


----------



## exodus mission (May 14, 2010)

wats gd tippy hows your cheese mummy doing?


----------



## Hemlock (May 14, 2010)

Mr West Just stopping by for peek at the cheese......


----------



## Hemlock (May 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> theres loads me mum breeds em lol, prolly bout 20 in the house and 10 outside lol


Thats a lot of pussy Mr West..LOL


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2010)

I love weeed, I mean I LOVE it! But not as much as I love PuSSY


----------



## Hemlock (May 14, 2010)

well put Mr West...LOL...Me too!!!!


----------



## Tatan (May 15, 2010)

Nice cats Mr. West. But damn it sucks when you get so attached to them and they go off and die.


----------



## Essex (May 15, 2010)

Tatan said:


> Nice cats Mr. West. But damn it sucks when you get so attached to them and they go off and die.


 they go to cat heaven to chase mice so its ok  

thanks 4 the strain guides lads ------->


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2010)

made it back from the kitty boot camp lol, feeling tied tho, was up at 6fuking thirty this morning fuking dog making silly noises at the bottom of the stairs lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 16, 2010)

6 oclock...Mr West you'll have to train that dog stay in bed till u get up, thats what I do....LOL
Have a good Sunday Night...See ya in the AM


----------



## Tatan (May 16, 2010)

Hey Mr. West, im sure youve been asked this before, but whos the guy in your new avatar ?


----------



## Hemlock (May 16, 2010)

Tatan said:


> Hey Mr. West, im sure youve been asked this before, but whos the guy in your new avatar ?


Thats a good question


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2010)

that is Rab C Nesbit
[youtube]/v/8k7VoFiagfs&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><[/youtube]


----------



## mammal (May 16, 2010)

i remember watchin rab c nesbitt as a kid and there being one episode where he has loads of flashbacks to his abusive father and at the end he picks up an egg whisk and stands up to him when his dad promptly has a heart attack and dies and he says

"lucky bastard i was about tae whisk the shite outa him"

i dont think ive laughed so much since.


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2010)

classic i love all the rab c shows lol


----------



## Tatan (May 16, 2010)

lol he was funny


----------



## Jester88 (May 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> Thats the only thing wrong with being a pet lover. At some point they die.


 and its almost guaranteed to be before you in most cases... unless u had a turtle 



Tatan said:


> Hey Mr. West, im sure youve been asked this before, but whos the guy in your new avatar ?


 alright ya found it out its me.. dammit now i needa go get that face reconstruction  lmfao... im joking naturally

its my cousin ronald ronsan j.j... had ya fooled though didnt i... come on admit it, dont be shy lmfao

umm ill shut up now


----------



## Tatan (May 17, 2010)

yeah that guy is pretty cool


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2010)

so i cut the ecsd pheno head band yesterday


----------



## Hemlock (May 18, 2010)

Looks really good Mr West.. I gotta try me some of that Cheese...lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2010)

lookin goo d westy man, little blurry on that last one, whats the word on the quickdry?!?! is it killer?


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2010)

its very nice lol. Kinda reminds me of old school superskunk from the ninetys, a complex fruity soiur smell and taste


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2010)

nicely nicely man


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2010)

it kinda remnds me of the deep purple a bit


----------



## DST (May 18, 2010)

Rab C Nesbit is on the wagon as far as I am aware, haha...nae fur long though.

Nice fat top on the lad, got some good dread action starting there as well. Hopefully you will get the extreme stankyness coming through in the finished cured product....sure looks like it is going to be nice. Solid job lad. 

Finally my 3 little cheeses have been praying to the sun god today, the tops I snipped off of them, only one has rooted, the other two were just too small...again not listening to the It's not a race theory! Anyway, all the leaf growth was upright and praying like a mofo, so even though they looks like a fresh shark attack down below, the top side is okilydokily. They got another month and a bit of veg to go before I am going to be able to do anything, they may have started flowering naturally by then as light should be dropping.

Anyhoo, enjoy the ecsdphb....

Peace, DST


----------



## walterredroot (May 18, 2010)

just a simple question from a simple bloke, lol. What dose 'gsd' mean??


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2010)

If it was me who said gsd it means german shepherd dog. The ecsdphb is very nice with the quick dried bit. It reminds me of something ive smoked years ago lol. I got 2 more coming out in 3 weeks or so so hope this shit lasts me lol. Ive pretty much done in the ogkphb, it weighed in at 29g all in lol got bout 2g left lol


----------



## walterredroot (May 18, 2010)

oh ok, lol,


----------



## Tatan (May 18, 2010)

Looks nice... how is the smoke?


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2010)

well ive had most the day on it and im gonna have one more b4 bed . it defo has great potential.


----------



## Jester88 (May 19, 2010)

wohooo westys gonna be happily medicated for at least a couple days me thinks...


sucks how far our meds really go


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2010)

yeah the post harvest blues wen u can see the end b4 u start lol


----------



## Tatan (May 19, 2010)

damn ... i want to be medicated as well... waiting for grows sucks lol


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2010)

jus weighed in the ecsdphb and it was 48.6g, got bout 26g left lol soon goes


----------



## Tatan (May 19, 2010)

I wonder how it was in the old days, cause supposedly strains werent as potent say in the 70's. Sometimes I wonder if its all seedcompany hype, but if it is true that strains are getting significantly better (yield and potency), who knows what we wil be getting in a few years


----------



## oscaroscar (May 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> so i cut the ecsd pheno head band yesterday


These pics deserve a bump, very very nice Fred
hows the livers looking mate?


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2010)

only 48.6g all in tho so could fof been much better im used to 100g+ thease days lol cheers oscar mate for the bump jus hope no one spots the spots of pm lol.


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2010)

so this is my tent the other day


----------



## Tatan (May 19, 2010)

Really nice long buds congrats


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2010)

im quite impressed with the 600s penitration


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2010)

bet you wished you made the switch waaay back eh westy


----------



## laceygirl (May 20, 2010)

600's are awesome Mr West, I use them in the summer time.. They look lovely by the way...


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> so this is my tent the other day


Very well done Sir


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2010)

That looks perfect mate, all crammed in there and not an inch is wasted, great job as always


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

christ, you can prolly see your reflection in that big leaf bottom right. shinnnny waxy sheeeeeeen


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2010)

not waxy its wety lol, had t o give em a squirt of sillinal. Yeah wish i had started out with a 600 lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2010)

Mr West I left a note for you in Don's Journal...LOL...


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2010)

A note, for me??? Do u mean the amy winehouse comment. I tell ya this if i ever see her walking or stagering down a street im on ill whisk her off to west an lgp rehab were u do nothing but smoke weeed and drink refreshing tea till she sees sense.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2010)

Fred you may be able to answer this. What does it mean when someone reps you but the square next to it is blue?


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Fred you may be able to answer this. What does it mean when someone reps you but the square next to it is blue?


It means that they are fairly new and dont have any rep of thier own to give out so u get a nutral rep


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2010)

Cheers Fred


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2010)

your welcome mate. I had a lovely day at golf today, saw a dear run accross the fairways and a couple of rabbits too lol. My games still gash but im not cold wet and pissed off going round now lmao.


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> A note, for me??? Do u mean the amy winehouse comment. I tell ya this if i ever see her walking or stagering down a street im on ill whisk her off to west an lgp rehab were u do nothing but smoke weeed and drink refreshing tea till she sees sense.


 
Thanks Mr West...When ya get her, let me know I'll join here, that sounds like a SWEET rehab..LOL


----------



## tip top toker (May 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> your welcome mate. I had a lovely day at golf today, saw a dear run accross the fairways and a couple of rabbits too lol. My games still gash but im not cold wet and pissed off going round now lmao.


i was up the golf course yesterday, no rabbits, just some biker trashing through the woods scareing me while i had my blunt, and then about 50 deer stampeding past, always nice, weather is beginning to kick some arse


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> your welcome mate. I had a lovely day at golf today, saw a dear run accross the fairways and a couple of rabbits too lol. My games still gash but im not cold wet and pissed off going round now lmao.


And thats what I love about golf...


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2010)

Only got my first set of clubs in september qand the winters been pretty shitty for golf lol. I hit a 55 on the front 9 and then we cought up the ppl in front of us and the game went down hill a bit and hit a 60 coming back lol. First time ive playied golf with out a jumper and hat on lol


----------



## Hemlock (May 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> Only got my first set of clubs in september qand the winters been pretty shitty for golf lol. I hit a 55 on the front 9 and then we cought up the ppl in front of us and the game went down hill a bit and hit a 60 coming back lol. First time ive playied golf with out a jumper and hat on lol


 
LOL..................Come on down south USA baby,,,sun shines all the time!!!! Sunny and 90 today


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2010)

lol if only it was that easy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

i have this crazy vision of you in plus fours a cap and a massive spliff hanging out ya chops shouting FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUR 

im going to give disc golf a go this summer i think a foot long jakey hanging out ya gob is a pre requisite for disc golf apparently


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2010)

is that chucking a frizzbee around a feild ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

thats the one! well round a golf course with like basketball nets instead of holes with flags


----------



## Hemlock (May 21, 2010)

don gin and ton said:


> i have this crazy vision of you in plus fours a cap and a massive spliff hanging out ya chops shouting fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooour
> 
> im going to give disc golf a go this summer i think a foot long jakey hanging out ya gob is a pre requisite for disc golf apparently


lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Hemlock (May 21, 2010)

Off for a bit of Golf meself today..Playin with the boys we play a little game called WOLF HAMMER...


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2010)

WTF is WOLF HAMMER.????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> wtf is wolf hammer.????


ditto!?!?!?!


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2010)

I know of better ball but not this wolf hammer lol even wen i google it i canny find anythin.


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2010)

http://golfoutingsonline.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=1&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1

only thing i could find


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> http://golfoutingsonline.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=1&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1
> 
> only thing i could find


good find man lol, im not a gambeling man so i wont be playing that lol


----------



## Tatan (May 21, 2010)

Yeah if you got an HPS, 600 would be the way to go... but I still like CFLs hehehe


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> so this is my tent the other day


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2010)

damn it didnt start a new page lol, ill have to bump a  some more or some one will lol.


----------



## Tatan (May 21, 2010)

Yeah... hehehe nice...im liking how that cola to the right is so damn long and big already


----------



## oscaroscar (May 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> so this is my tent the other day


I'll bump it lol


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2010)

Knew i could rely on u oscar my friend


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2010)

well that big long cola is an 8 week headband so its only got maybe 2 or 3 or 1 weeks left to go if that lol specialy if i keep smoking how i am


----------



## oscaroscar (May 21, 2010)

Show us the blues Fred i wanna see how its looking compared to how mine was at 2 weeks. Is it really dark green? but not shiny like the cheese.


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Show us the blues Fred i wanna see how its looking compared to how mine was at 2 weeks. Is it really dark green? but not shiny like the cheese.


u made me do a sneaky one and take a pik of the clone tent










the edge of the livers soz osca


----------



## Hemlock (May 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> u made me do a sneaky one and take a pik of the clone tent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funkin Bumpinnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2010)

thge light had been off a good couple of hours, thats why they all droopy hey was asleep lol all for osca and hes not even seen em lmao


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2010)

jus gota letter from the counsil, i got an annual gas boiler check on the 7th of june lol. My living room tent might have to come down b4 then lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 22, 2010)

I'm outa my stinking pit now, they look cute, all sleepy lol is that cheese, co and blues in there
Don't bother answering that q in you other thread now.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2010)

in that tent is 2x cheese 2x psychosis 1x querkle and 1x liver/blues. Wont be long before i can set up the 600w over them lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 22, 2010)

That'll be one helluva a smelly tent 8 weeks in


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2010)

yeah i Know and i aint changed my carbon filter for well over a year lol, still works tho for the min lol


----------



## Tatan (May 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> jus gota letter from the counsil, i got an annual gas boiler check on the 7th of june lol. My living room tent might have to come down b4 then lol


Ouch, where are you going to put the plants ?


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2010)

Tatan said:


> Ouch, where are you going to put the plants ?


im gonna chop and dry em lol they 7 weeks today and its 2 weeks till they come and im gonna put them off a couple of weeks lol


----------



## Tatan (May 22, 2010)

Nice you are going to be chopping that one with the big long cola


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2010)

all of em yeah the head bands r @8 wweeks n rest r 7 so couple of weeks and they be finished lol


----------



## Tatan (May 22, 2010)

omg... lol from those pics that harvest will be huge


----------



## Hemlock (May 22, 2010)

I just wanna celebrate,,teah, yeah, another day of Living...YEAH

78 today boys had a good start bad middle, good last 8 holes..Got me swing back!!!!!!! 
Just goes to show ya, I 3 putted 3 holes and four putted 1 hole. if I just two putt those holes I shot 74..Guess thats why they call it DOPE


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

Well like i say i never hit a ball till september lol. If i hit the ball every time i swing for it im having a good day. Im not of the standard where i keep score, i only count the ones that i connect with lol.


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> so this is my tent the other day


----------



## Hemlock (May 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> Well like i say i never hit a ball till september lol. If i hit the ball every time i swing for it im having a good day. Im not of the standard where i keep score, i only count the ones that i connect with lol.


 
Ahhh But its sounds like your a golf junkie, hooked for life...LOL...Tent looks really Good Me West, as usual, Have a great Sunday. ME and my gal are off to play golf at a new course..Should be fun.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2010)

i can picture the scene now, mr west tellin the coucil bloke no im sorry its just not convenient i dont care if my boiler explodes your not coming round hahaah

girls are looking all gravy westy! going to be a stonking harvest


----------



## Tatan (May 24, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Ahhh But its sounds like your a golf junkie, hooked for life...LOL...Tent looks really Good Me West, as usual, Have a great Sunday. ME and my gal are off to play golf at a new course..Should be fun.


Damn... i hate golf, its like playing pool but slower.. anyway can you smoke any while playing golf ?


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2010)

Mr West Mr west Mr West Mr west!

i think you might be onto something with the cheese being damned good, and that i just have a tolerance. took 1/4 to a bbq yesterday and no one managed more than 3 or 4 tokes and were fucked thereon out  it's certainly growing on me, i jsut need something to mix in that'll kick my feet out, faceplant head crazed madness!


----------



## "SICC" (May 24, 2010)

Lookin good Westy!


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2010)

i smoke bout 6 joints round the eighteen starting on hole 7, thats the green hole for me lol. the cheese is good, i love killing my mates with it, very satisfying smoke for so many difrent reasons. the psychosis has a fuller stone to it wich will get ur body too. Cheers sicc good ta see ya man>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>headband and bubble hash


----------



## Hemlock (May 25, 2010)

Tatan said:


> Damn... i hate golf, its like playing pool but slower.. anyway can you smoke any while playing golf ?


Its a must...LOL


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2010)

smoking dont help ya game but it really helps u not lose ya head as well as the ball


----------



## DST (May 25, 2010)

Tatan said:


> Damn... i hate golf, its like playing pool but slower.. anyway can you smoke any while playing golf ?


No offence meant, I have not played a lot of golf but I can't see how its like playing pool (or do you mean Snooker...which would make a little more sense) Pool is a quick game, in the pubs we play in you are lucky to get another shot if you miss!!! Which is a pain as there are always lads waiting to play...


----------



## tip top toker (May 25, 2010)

haha, indeed, they are rather different. in pool you can twat the buggers in any old direction and more than often do something good, as well as bad  in golf you try that you lose your ball and well, the fuck good was that! both are fun, although never propperly played golf, jsut the touristy kind where you grab a chipper putter and smacker and do what you feel like.


----------



## Hemlock (May 25, 2010)

chipper putter and smacker and do what you feel like

Sounds likes hes been watchin me play...LOL


----------



## Tatan (May 25, 2010)

DST said:


> No offence meant, I have not played a lot of golf but I can't see how its like playing pool (or do you mean Snooker...which would make a little more sense) Pool is a quick game, in the pubs we play in you are lucky to get another shot if you miss!!! Which is a pain as there are always lads waiting to play...


Well... the way I figured is that in pool you have to get balls in a hole with a stick just like in golf, but the "pool table" is a lot bigger in golf so you have to hike around.
Or maybe ive smoked too much


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2010)

heres my clone tent @ 2weeks 4 days and a happy cat


----------



## Tatan (May 25, 2010)

Awesome plants , they look really big too, that yield will have to be massive


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2010)

I am hoping so lol cuz itll have to do us a good while


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2010)

just to say sorry to anyone whos asked a question and been ignored it isnt personal i jus forget to reply to every one and once a day or so has passed it gets lost. So if anyone did ask a serious question wich i ignored nows ya chance cuz the mrs has jus gone out and u got me to ur self lol>>>>>>>>>>> psychosis x jack flash brainmelter


----------



## tip top toker (May 26, 2010)

man, your clone tent is doing better than my flowering tent by the looks of things 

all i know is i would NOT have a cat, in that kind of mood, next to an ash tray


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2010)

damn thats one happy cat lol clone tent fit to burst too i see 

good work westy!


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2010)

that cat is such a sweety shes scared of my fish lol. Yeah im happy bout the clone tent and so far no signs of pm lol gonna be a cheesey end to july yay hope the weathers nice too lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2010)

what more could a man need sun cheese and happy cats.


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2010)

icecream and blowjobs lol


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> View attachment 956609View attachment 956608
> heres my clone tent @ 2weeks 4 days and a happy cat


oh and plenty of page bumps lol


----------



## laceygirl (May 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> oh and plenty of page bumps lol


Beautiful photos, both of them... Fat happy cat....lol..


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2010)

she should come with a warning on her that cat, "Caution may cause some bleeding"


----------



## dubzavell (May 26, 2010)

yo yu a fooooool


----------



## dubzavell (May 26, 2010)

cheese is my favorite smoke. where you get the seeds from


----------



## bender420 (May 26, 2010)

girls are looking great westy. nice pussy too.


----------



## tip top toker (May 26, 2010)

dubzavell said:


> cheese is my favorite smoke. where you get the seeds from


heaven..

it's clone only


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2010)

they aint seed cheese dubz, i think the original seed came from sensi and was a rare skunk#1 from the 1990's


----------



## Hemlock (May 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> icecream and blowjobs lol


LMAO.......Well said Sir


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2010)

well heres some pics for ya bitches>>>>>>>>>>>>































nice thick trunk eh?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 26, 2010)

Very nice and healthy looking Fred, great job mate.
Has that blues stretched much?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 26, 2010)

fucking butifull westy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> well heres some pics for ya bitches>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops i forgot to bump. how rude of me lol


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Very nice and healthy looking Fred, great job mate.
> Has that blues stretched much?


bout the same as the cheese an co, i cant tell by looking at em which is which i have to look at the stick to find out lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 26, 2010)

Those headband pics came up after i posted that. It looks very nice. have you smoked any yet?


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2010)

yeah i had one of each pheno the other week and ive smoked ni on all of it now lol hence the chop lol.


----------



## Tatan (May 26, 2010)

Well im just hoping that greenhouse seed cheese eventhough not the original will still be cheesy enough to be worth it. I saw a lot of people bad mouth it, but its the same strain as the one big buddha won a cannabis cup with right ?


----------



## Tatan (May 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> well heres some pics for ya bitches>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg lol that trunk is huge


----------



## oscaroscar (May 26, 2010)

Tatan said:


> Well im just hoping that greenhouse seed cheese eventhough not the original will still be cheesy enough to be worth it. I saw a lot of people bad mouth it, but its the same strain as the one big buddha won a cannabis cup with right ?


I don't know this for sure but i read that big buddha just grew the original and entered that and not the outcome of some of his seeds. Don't take my word for that though coz i don't know for sure


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

Two Bob Bit Branch, phat as the modern generation would say. Nice Mr W. How were the trichs on it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

lol dem trees be Phat widda capitol PH, broseph!


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Two Bob Bit Branch, phat as the modern generation would say. Nice Mr W. How were the trichs on it?


fgair amount of cloudy and a few amber quite nice looking actualy


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

Back to the cheese...heres the clone from the Bx2 Fred.


----------



## Tatan (May 27, 2010)

Very pretty leaves on that clone


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

Tatan said:


> Very pretty leaves on that clone


thanks Tatan, it's coming along, but you should see the mothers, they are mullered. Hope to rescue them through sheer bloodymindedness, and a bit of help from Mr West the Cheese guru, natcho.


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

I wouldnt say i was a guru, cheesey brother maybe lol. D does that clone have any double serations on its leafs anywhere i couldnt see in the pic?


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

Not really from what I see at the moment...it is a skinny thing at the mo. Will keep ya post natch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

can we see a side shot D, in my limited experience if its not got the viney structure its not right. the odd sawblade is one tell but the viney structure is prevailant through cheese/ psycosis/ livers/blues


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2010)

true arms and legs everywhere like a pissed up gymnast


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

ok, Mr Bailey is on it...back in a bit with side shots.


----------



## bender420 (May 28, 2010)

Damn that was one nice fat bitch Westy. How does she smoke? 

Cheesy ehh!!


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

So here's some side shots.

This is the only top that has rooted so far:






Seed 1






Seed2






Seed 3 Mom to clone pictured above






As I said, the went snaggly after I topped them and have never been the same since. Showing signs of getting a bit better....any suggestions welcome.

DST


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

They are all like Crack whore models...touch of the Amy's.


----------



## exodus mission (May 28, 2010)

been on holiday well needed man.......nice pics west, dst top pic looks lovey ....


----------



## Hemlock (May 28, 2010)

DST said:


> They are all like Crack whore models...touch of the Amy's.


Whos touchin Amy,,,I wanna touch her too...LOL

Mr West trustin all is well with you Sir.


----------



## Hemlock (May 28, 2010)

DST i'm no bointist but I do fuck them up regularlly..LOL,,,
I always Flush with a mild complete fert and epson salts a 1 teaspoon per gallon
seems the ES helps cures several defencies..but what the fuck do I know...just a WANKER

Pissed up gyminist...LMAO


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2010)

I have been sent an 8th of livers from the cheese fairys mate, and boy is it strong, tastes like psychosis very efavesant pure fuely skunky lovelyness. My muscles were twichin after a few of these lol, head buzzy too and i have a mild buzz in my finger tips, very medicinal. Ive been smoking that and headband today and beeen on the brink of whitey town a few times lol, in fact im sweating now lol. Time to build  i think bubble hash and heabdanb should send me nicely ogver into la la land or sum such nonsense. Thank goodness i duntr have to klimb any stairs to get to bed lmao i wouldnt make it lol. night all my lovelys lol


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> well heres some pics for ya bitches>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump the chopage lol, so far i have weighed in 31.7g of the pop corn, Ill weigh up the stuff thats hanging laters with a total wei9ght


----------



## las fingerez (May 29, 2010)

easy westy bro hows tricks? i smoked a j of the possible cheese ive got and without ur help i can tell it aint the real deal. the main reason is it aint dark enough and its no way the strongest and dont taste like it. we get one round here thats dripping wet but when u dry it it stinks and is one joint on ur ass type stuff  i'm guessing thats the uk, not the one i've got. probs a cross as it has the purple vains and some double jagged edges.

dont get me wrong it wasnt a bad smoke but just not strong enough for my liking for an "evening/bed time" joint lol

hope ur good bro, got a bit of catching up 2 do ;0)

Fingerez


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2010)

Oh well Las mate least its a smoke eh lol. my good m8 sent me an 8th of the livers yesterday and ive scoffed it all ready lol, so nice tho man. Propper green crack


----------



## las fingerez (May 29, 2010)

lol that kinda scares me into wanting to smoke some now. i like a mellow smoke during the day but an arse kicker in the evening, that sounds lush bro been watching u and another riu'er taking about it lol. the lemon i grew is pretty nice, i know u said u dont like lemony weed but if someone has it give it a go its pretty strong @ 10 weeks no amber trichs 

edit - broke my airstone earler getting some prawn from out the back of it. off 2 the fish shop lol. been loosing fish about one a week, dont really know whats going on


----------



## exodus mission (May 29, 2010)

i like the smell of the super lemon haze although the bc im doing is starting to smell nice too 
westy i see your using a six now gd news matey..... lumens baby LUMENSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS the ladys love em lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> Oh well Las mate least its a smoke eh lol. my good m8 sent me an 8th of the livers yesterday and ive scoffed it all ready lol, so nice tho man. Propper green crack


prropper gren crack lad!!!


----------



## Hemlock (May 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> Oh well Las mate least its a smoke eh lol. my good m8 sent me an 8th of the livers yesterday and ive scoffed it all ready lol, so nice tho man. Propper green crack




LMAO...Good evening Mr West...


----------



## bender420 (May 29, 2010)

how is goes westy. I saw a local seed company in cali selling feminized UK Cheese beans, I was waiting for this to happen.


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2010)

bender420 said:


> how is goes westy. I saw a local seed company in cali selling feminized UK Cheese beans, I was waiting for this to happen.


so thatll be cheese crossed with????? what now?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2010)

word peeps hope everyones havina good weekend !?

theres some very promising breeding been done and the guys over at potpimp are about to be releasing cheesy beans i think they reversed the sex. 

the livers is lush smoke seriously, like psycho but a little bit different really clear high. 

im tommy chonged


----------



## bender420 (May 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> so thatll be cheese crossed with????? what now?



I got a chance to talk to someone working at the company. He didn't answer much questions but said that it was pure UK Cheese and they only had fem seeds. 

So I am assuming they just made pollen from a cheese clone with colloidal silver and pollinated them with a cheese. The same way all the clone only strains are now coming in seeds.


----------



## Hemlock (May 30, 2010)

Cool, I'm gonna get me some Cheese....Had some when I was in the Dam and loved it....


----------



## exodus mission (May 30, 2010)

id watch out for them at potpimp ive read up on that company and there are a lot of people being scammed check out the potpimp thread here at rollitup .......[url]https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/278011-pot-pimp-seed-co.html[/url]

my mission is to get the exodus cheese but i dont think i would be buying of them


----------



## Tatan (May 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> I wouldnt say i was a guru, cheesey brother maybe lol. D does that clone have any double serations on its leafs anywhere i couldnt see in the pic?


Mr West, what do you mean by double serrations ? also what should cheese leaves look like ? I have a ghs cheese and wanted to see if my pheno turned out ok


----------



## Heisenberg (May 30, 2010)

Londoner said:


> BB cheese is uk cheese (fem clone) x afghani (male)
> 
> GHS cheese is the same, Arjan ripped it off from BB, all his strains are ripped off from another breeder.



The way I understood it, from watching the greenhouse cheese grow video, BB developed the strain and turned it over to greenhouse to be feminized. They then released the strain together in 2007. Franco and Arjan both thank BB several times during the video. Not sure that consitutes a rip off.


----------



## Tatan (May 30, 2010)

Heisenberg said:


> The way I understood it, from watching the greenhouse cheese grow video, BB developed the strain and turned it over to greenhouse to be feminized. They then released the strain together in 2007. Franco and Arjan both thank BB several times during the video. Not sure that consitutes a rip off.


Yeah... thats the same take I got on that video, and that strain did win a cannabis cup, so it must be good stuff


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

Big Buhda is ok, but from what the UK lads say, it ain't the Mature Cheddar, ya know!


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

yeah what ever they bred it with its still only half cheese. I call that a fail in my book. The guys who reverse the cheese with silver have more chance of getting a real cheese, least they aint adding plants in the mix to get their seeeds. Jus shows u how strong the cheese is if they have to use silver to stress it into hermi ing.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 31, 2010)

I read somewhere that big buddha won the cup with the real cheese buds but his seeds are X'd with an afghani of some sort. I've let cheese go to 11 weeks and i didn't see a single narner and they wasn't a seed in any of it and there was more than ten oz of it. Oh yeah, i had a timer break and they had constant light for 36 hours and i also had a ballast go and they were in the dark for 48 hours. I'm surprised they got it herm even with silver stuff lol
It a tough fucker that cheese and the weed is superb. Its a shame i can't smoke any. i've got some i just can't smoke it FFS


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

The irony of it Oscar mate I really feel for ya, tho i dont really know how straight feels anymore lol. Hows things in normal world today, u having a good weekend? Did u see any of the F1 yesterday??? wota race fuk me it was exciting lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 31, 2010)

Nah i missed it was watching the cricket and i had to go to the tip to dump a load of cardboard and other crap and i got a nail in one of my tyres and that cost me 90 fucking quid coz quikfit didn't have a cheap tyre FFS


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

aww mate sounds liike anti-fun. I would of got part worn tyre for 15 quid and be done with it. Theres a great yard not far from me, if ever i buy tyres i go there.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 31, 2010)

It was a sunday and my car has got funny trye size so i had to go a town over to find one FFS


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

shit that szucks man. Glad I get a free set of tyres with me motability car lol, im on a brand new set at min to go with my brand new car lol. Its a weird one my polo tdi, its really low reving. At 3000 rpm in 5th gear the clock says im doing 100mph so bout 96 in real terms lol weird fuking diesels lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 31, 2010)

I've never had a brand new car. the one i've got now is a good car but its 7 years old


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

Ive been spoiled with new cars. Perks of disability lol. Anyone wanna see my headband thats over 9 weeks in 12? Tough ur gonna have to turn away now to not see it lol.
shit over exposed bollox but heres one


----------



## oscaroscar (May 31, 2010)

Looks ripe to me mate. when is it coming down?


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

nearly took it today but its gonna have to be this wek cuz gasman.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

Does look ready for plucking...


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

DST said:


> Does look ready for plucking...


ur my headband guru so if its ready, we gave it some water today so ill wait a day or so for it to use that then tek it doon


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

Yeh, I don't think you'll get it much riper mate....are the buds quite hard? 

It seems that the seeds I got from the original DNA headband that I grew are tending to finish up week 8-9. Mine are already solid and I am just on week 7, and they don't look like they got much to go....but then when you check the difference on Thelma (which was the remaining seed from the DNA bag I got, she has still got ages to go)....

So the 2nd generation seeds are def finishing quicker.

EDIT: So they are a bit all over the place....will be interesting to hear if you think any of the bud produced is different in taste or effect.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

well 
as u mention it the ogkp one i took the other day really remindes me of afgani is this a throw back or am i tripppin


----------



## Hemlock (May 31, 2010)

mr west said:


> Ive been spoiled with new cars. Perks of disability lol. Anyone wanna see my headband thats over 9 weeks in 12? Tough ur gonna have to turn away now to not see it lol.
> shit over exposed bollox but heres one


Bumpin the Mr Wests Headband...Very tastie looking


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

i messed round in photoshop so u could see the pics better lol


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

Yup, looks so much like my non Thelma cuts I got going, that's ready for sure this week I think. You could probably take it longer if you wanted but I don't think it'll be a slouch if you took it down now.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

non thelma? Has the thelma cut got difrent bud structure?


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

Thelma:


Non Thelma:


Non Thelma (left) Thelma (right)


The non - Thelma bud is already rock hard and looking at finishing off (the plant as well has started it's finishing process as far as I can see) The Thelma cut is still going strong.

I wouldn't say they are worlds apart, but there is something going on that makes one finihs early, and the other much more bushier and late finishing....imo.

Whatcha reckon Fred?


----------



## exodus mission (May 31, 2010)

hello all, them ladys look gd lads keep up the gd work.

heres some pics ive just uploaded. SLH pic 2 and 4 and BC pic 1 and 3


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

DST said:


> Thelma:
> 
> 
> Non Thelma:
> ...


I recon ill defo be planting some more wen i have a space in anywhere lol. They a nice plant in all the variations d


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

exodus mission said:


> hello all, them ladys look gd lads keep up the gd work.
> 
> heres some pics ive just uploaded. SLH pic 2 and 4 and BC pic 1 and 3


looks 9ok if a littel blurry lol how old is they all?


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

mr west said:


> I recon ill defo be planting some more wen i have a space in anywhere lol. They a nice plant in all the variations d


a diamond in the ruff mate. 

My second cheese clone looks like it has rooted (third top I already threw away it was so small) So whatever state the doners are in when it comes to my next run, they going in for sure, may just help them out a bit as well.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

I found the best thing for cheese clones is time an cannazynne lol


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

I put my clones in soil (seed/cutting soil fae the local garden centre) and unless they are tiny they generally do ok. I use rhizotonic and mist spray and then a wee spray direct to the base of the clone.

I will however look into the cannazynne you speak of Mr West.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2010)

cannazym sorry D my memorys shot lol that and Trichoderma Powder.


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> i messed round in photoshop so u could see the pics better lol


funny pic page bump lol. (funny strange not funny haha)


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 1, 2010)

yer cam is shit lol the ladys are on 3rd week in them pics


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2010)

wot u talkin bout willis? the pic is shit cuz the person taking the pic was too lazy to light the room b4 taking the pic and relyed on the flash. The camera is a canon 300d. I dunt know any strains that throw towering cylxs at 3 weeks mate lol?


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2010)

me finks ExMission was saying the pics he put up are at 3 weeks...

not sure what he meant by "yer camera is shit!"


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 1, 2010)

yes the ladys are 3 weeks and 3 days flower the camera is a phone cam lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2010)

lol fair enough lol. Ptuuuy .... here have ya head back em mate lol. So i choped the headband that was left today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2010)

love the under leaf frosting man you dont get that that often. you saving your trim for hash?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 1, 2010)

thats headband also had towering calaxes on the popcorn bits. bloody amazing thing to chop just so much of it


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks awesome Westy, really good job with that one for sure. Little man that claps X LOTS.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes don all trim goes for hash. Im lucky enough to forget bout the trim for ages lol. Cheers D mate, it smells amazing, foosty, insensey and very unique but familer, nostalgic.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

It's getting to that time for some of my headbands, 7 weeks now and they are looking and smelling great. Really stoked that you like this one Mr West. 
FYI: I killed Barbagseed yesterday...


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2010)

barbagseed was a tricky bitch, big hands and nae tits.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> barbagseed was a tricky bitch, big hands and nae tits.


Funny that...LMAO


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

hairy palms as well...


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2010)

well it will teach you not to pick up girls from bars now


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> well it will teach you not to pick up girls from bars now


tell that to the wife, I met her in a bar...haha

But I promise to behave from now on Mr West, honest guv'nor


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2010)

Now I would dig that in my grow room, just for the giggles....


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2010)

well its not far from my grow room its hanging off my curtains in my bedroom


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2010)

think of the extra colour spectrum they should do it in maylar sheet form haha


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 4, 2010)

Good Morning Mr West...Been away for a few. Glad to back.
Trust the inspection went well??
How is the Cheese


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2010)

Inspections not till monday the 7th of june lol. Everythings ok


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 5, 2010)

its a bit quiet in here lads hows the ladys?


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2010)

ladys are fine, we'r all getting ready for the gas man tomorrow lol. Bascly we gotta wake up at 7 and shift 3 big plants into mybedroom then take the tent down and hide it. So the gas man can come and service my boiler for 10 mins. Then we gotta set it all back up again, repot some of the vegging girls and start all over again lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd do all the work tonight so the smell woulda died down before the gas man turns up plus if he's early you could find yourself in a tricky spot, just a thought. Good luck with the move mate. When i've had to move plants late in flower i gather it all up so it looks like a bunch of flowers and tie a peice of string round it, that way you shouldn't snap any branches.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2010)

im gettin up well early to make a start, jus wont answer the door till its all kushty


----------



## 420exotic420 (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is a great nyc delivery service, email: [email protected] .......just reply with number and they will call u to comfirm. $100min.


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 6, 2010)

i dont envy u matey but gd luck let us know how it went................


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 6, 2010)

good luck 2day bro


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2010)

were up and the tents down and in my bedroom safe with the 2 lacheese and wembly lol. Jus gotta wait till gasman comes lol i gort my door open so nothing but freshair and cats food u can smell lol


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck MR West, hope it all goes to plan.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like the gas man cometh, his vans outside and i guesse hes working through the block lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2010)

if all else fails youll just have to tie him up fritzel style till the grows finished.


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2010)

there was too of em and they hada henry hoover jus like mine lol. They made a joke about me knicking my henry from em last year lol and then did the service and bobs related to u some how. Tenn6ts up and running full lumen out put for the 400w light lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2010)

rock on tommy!


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet as a puppy, Mr West. Glad all went well and you are back to full speed ahead....


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 9, 2010)

hello lads west im glad it went ok so whats new in here. i got some news my mission is over yeppi  i have the strain.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 9, 2010)

How do you know its the real deal? coz i have a mate that has been growing 'cheese' for over a year then i gave him a cut and he knows what he had was no where near the real thing and he paid 50 notes for it too


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2010)

yaeah em get a pic up we'll tell ya


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 9, 2010)

I was just looking on another forum and there is a seed company giving out blues seeds to test growers. The seed co is called underground originals btw they've been using blues in crosses called killerskunk and smellyberry


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2010)

u gonna get some for wen u satart up again osca?


----------



## bloochedder (Jun 9, 2010)

iv been after some killer skunk for awhile but ugorg's site has been down where they dishin out them seeds lad?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I was just looking on another forum and there is a seed company giving out blues seeds to test growers. The seed co is called underground originals btw they've been using blues in crosses called killerskunk and smellyberry


me n westy looked on there a while back looked like some kanny crosses £60 a pop tho


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 9, 2010)

I won't be getting any of those beans coz if i start up again i can get my blues, cheese and psychosis cuts back. 60 notes aint that bad when you think a Q can set you back about that.
They weren't selling em they were giving em away for peeps to grow/test so they'll prolly be selling em in the future if they are any good.


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2010)

the cheese fairy will sort u out osca wen the times right


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 9, 2010)

a friend of a friend has been growing his cheese for 16 years he told me where he got his cuts so it seems the real deal but who knows! im closer than ive ever been at this stage but i will take some pics when its time....


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2010)

so close but yet so far lol, I know that one lol


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 9, 2010)

haha west you lot should wish me luck or show me luv lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2010)

all the luck in the world to u em lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> la cheese, cheesey pheno


----------



## rasclot (Jun 10, 2010)

hows tricks westy? hope all is well mate im missin this growin lark


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

exodus mission said:


> haha west you lot should wish me luck or show me luv lol


dude if your looking to make a breakthrough into the breeding world you should be looking for the ortiginal sensi skunk pheno used to make cheese psychosis blues/livers/ smellyberry & killer skunk.

if there is still an old timer out there with a bean or a mother of that pheno its worth more than its weight in gold.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2010)

rasclot said:


> hows tricks westy? hope all is well mate im missin this growin lark


alright mate long time now gear lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 10, 2010)

exodus mission said:


> haha west you lot should wish me luck or show me luv lol


Good luck mate but if you have got your mitts on the real thing you won't need any luck, it grows itself lol my 1st plant with it gave me nearly 6oz and i had no bother with it whatsoever
If you put a pic up the folks on here will be able to tell ya if its likely to be it, Westy and Don know their onions where cheese is concerned lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 10, 2010)

cheese and onion hhhmmmmm,,,.....................sorry im smashed lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2010)

cheese and apple


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 10, 2010)

i have s1 already and still popping........they should be the ones i will put a pic up soon i need a better cam.lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 11, 2010)

Good Morning Mr West. Stopped in to say hello.
Trust the Cheese is well???


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Good Morning Mr West. Stopped in to say hello.
> Trust the Cheese is well???


hiya mate hows things?


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2010)

heres the clone tent which has the 600w init now.


----------



## mammal (Jun 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> heres the clone tent which has the 600w init now.


i have no fucking clue whats going on in that tent, all i do know is that i likes it!


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2010)

there is six plants in there 2 x pyschosis 2x cheese 1x liver/blues and 1x querkle. All at five weeks flores.


----------



## mammal (Jun 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> there is six plants in there 2 x pyschosis 2x cheese 1x liver/blues and 1x querkle. All at five weeks flores.


looks lush mate!


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> hiya mate hows things?


 
Hangin in there my Brother,,, gettin ready for a little trip to play in a golf tourney and enjoy the NE USA weather..Its hot down south Bro.

Mr West tent looks OUTSTANDING as usual. Looks like a bumper crop Mr West.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 13, 2010)

Westy, how is it going bro. Haven't seen an update in a min, hope all is well. 

Happy Sunday, enjoy the games. I am excited for the Lakers game tonight on top of the WC.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 13, 2010)

Hows the PM Fred? I can't see any on those pics


----------



## bender420 (Jun 13, 2010)

Woo I missed the pic you posted. Very nice bro.


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2010)

pms a lot worse than it looks and loads better than it could be lol.


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> heres the clone tent which has the 600w init now.


Beautiful, looking like you give them lots of love.
Forgive me for asking, but there are almost 700 pages, what are the dimensions on that tent?


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2010)

its a bud box xl wich means its 1 meter square ans 2meters tall. Cheers>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2010)

crazy westy, looks like theres only 1 strain in there, id have thought id been able to spot the querkle in there easily but hell no


----------



## bender420 (Jun 14, 2010)

Got damn PM man, always a fucking bitch to have it.&#9824;


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2010)

the querkle is at the back on the right two colons. The pm is a constant battel i hate it.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 14, 2010)

Donny is right, it has a forest feel, and hard to pick out the diff strains. 

Hate to see you suffering with PM, I increased the air flow and also used green cure in veg a few time and also in pre-bloom, it has kept the pm away. 

green cure is apparently species of bacterias that eats up molds, fungi, etc.

Sorry I forgot, was it you or may be Donny who suggested something similar.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

Tent looks crumptiously cheesey....I put the 3 cheeses into flower just to see if I could sex em for their clones...but they are even less happier than before!!! Clones seem ok though.

When you getting your ozone gen Westy?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 14, 2010)

You wanna get some pea netting up in there Fred, it saves fucking about with all that string. 
Thats gonna be a stinking mess of plants falling all over the gaff in a week or two, its gonna be great lol
I reckon you're gonna have a good day and a half of trimming with that lot.
I'll rep you when i'm allowed


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2010)

well i gt the ozone generator off ebay from china so itll be here ina week or two. Dont spoze u have a link for this green cure do u bender?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 15, 2010)

I always miss your pics lol, lookin good West


----------



## bender420 (Jun 15, 2010)

SICC";4285844]I always miss your pics lol said:


> www.greencure.net[/URL]
> 
> I spent a lot of time searching for the safest product for PM that was also organic and could be used very close to harvest. GC was the only one I could find. You can use it up to the day of the harvest.
> 
> I reckon raiderfan also uses this.


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2010)

cheers Sicc mate, im not posting many pics anymore but thanks for sticking with it >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 15, 2010)

why aint you posting many pics Fred? is it lazyness or some other reason? i for one enjoy your pics


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2010)

mostly lazyness and pm lol


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

as long as it's not pmt....


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2010)

I do get tenseion, befor during and after. I dont buy minstrals now tho make me fat.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you worried about spreading the PM to us, I don't think that could happen mate. 

I was worried about posting some pictures of the nanners from my first run, I was scared of pollinating all the other girls on the forum, I think 99 percent of the girls of the forum didn't get pollinated. 

I think this might be a good time to go to bed. 

All joking aside bro, I enjoy the hell out of your pictures, fuck pm we all have it, so no biggie. Smoke a blunt and get off your lazy butt to share some love!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2010)

ffs ill be back in a min with a lights on pic hold tight>>>>>>>>>> 90% weed la cheese


----------



## bender420 (Jun 16, 2010)

ohhh yeahh, getting my lotion and tissues ready.


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2010)

so heres the ten letters so i can preveiw the pics and then get the big pic and post ish












they all just 5 an half weeks 12/12.


----------



## bender420 (Jun 16, 2010)

Wooooo hoooooo, that was very nice of you West. Thanks a bunch mate for sharing the love. Look bombfuckingtastic bro, your pics made my insomnia a whole lot worse, now I am hell of excited looking at the cheese. Hard to spot the querkle in the back, how is that one doing?

Got damn man, if you spot the cheese fairy make sure to catch that bitch and tell her to visit bender with a cut or two, I don't think she likes me, never flies over my place.


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2010)

this is the querkle soz its a bad pic


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice lad....thanks for the share....wasn't too hard now was it, hehe. 

Got some latest pics of the BX2 on the thread, check it and give us yer Cheesey opinion!


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 16, 2010)

You coulda done a lights off pic FFS lol 
is that the blues?


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes Oscar mate i belive it is, could of sworn i topped it too but it looks like a single coloa


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 17, 2010)

i aint bin around alot mr west bin tending to plants. lovely looking grow there looks like its had a female hand lol


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey there LGP....has he been hogging the PC as well as the joints!!!??? haha


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>here are boys take care it wiped out one of my mates last night, lmao he wasa picture of whiteness lmao


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2010)

Nowt funnier than a mate taking a whitey...oh you mustn't laugh.....actually, yes you must, ahahahahaha.


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2010)

the only prob with that is they fall asleep either in the loo or on the armchair for upto and onwards of two hrs getting there heads straight enough to drive lmao.


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130395619359&var=430002882254&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

jus bought these ona midnight shoping splert lol


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130395619359&var=430002882254&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> jus bought these ona midnight shoping splert lol


I like them!!! And only 25 bar....how much they charge for shipping?

Meant to ask you, can you throw up that bubble bag link you had for the reasonably priced bags? I said to Pangcake I would ask you...


----------



## mr west (Jun 18, 2010)

Here u go D/ pang

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-5-GALLON-5-BAG-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE-/320540839002?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa1b90c5a


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks lad....


mr west said:


> Here u go D/ pang
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-5-GALLON-5-BAG-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE-/320540839002?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa1b90c5a


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2010)

tents really filling out nicely westy, hows the ozone carry on going? still smell like its going to rain?


----------



## mr west (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah it does wile its on but soon passes after its gone off lol dunno how to gauge if its working or not but it wont hurt i dunt think.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 18, 2010)

I heard them ozone doodads are dodgy to run in your house, poisonous or some shit


----------



## mr west (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah they can be if u have them on constantly but u cant set it to anything more than 30 mins


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I heard them ozone doodads are dodgy to run in your house, poisonous or some shit





mr west said:


> yeah they can be if u have them on constantly but u cant set it to anything more than 30 mins


if you have them inside a tent with a carbon can you should be right though? surely the can would do something says the clueless amatuer scientist......


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2010)

its only a problem wen u have it on for hours n hours.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2010)

How things going westy?


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4305151]How things going westy?[/QUOTE]

things are going good, im giving the tents 30 mins twice a day of ozone lol. dunno wot the best way to kill pm using my ozone geenerator lol. I htink i got bout two or three weeks left on the clone tent so that should be fun lol. How u doin Sicc? Thought u was busy elsewere if u kow wot i man. Id come ovver there too but i aint got the energy for two of these, something this is too uch.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 22, 2010)

It's going good, im getting ready to flower in a couple weeks.
Im active here and there, i kno what you mean tho, it is alot trying to keep up at different places.
i didnt kno you were still dealing with that PM, i hope things get better.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2010)

I was wondering why things had gotten quiet round these parts, you all jumped ship but kept one foot in the boat!?!


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2010)

I aint anywhere difrent im jus a slack stoner lol thgats the only reason its quiet here and the fact that ppl are bored with my shits now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2010)

dude whut! peeps aint bored seeing your sweet sensi, just thought peeps had jumped over to speedys site!? 

whats going on in the tents then bro you still trying to work your way through all the clone onlies and bitching crosses from over the pond?


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2010)

oh i still got my project on the go, deep purple psychosis and dp querkles too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2010)

wonder if there'll ever be a male to marry the two!?


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2010)

well i planted two of each and so far i think i see hairs on a psycho purple, gonna take more clones laters lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 23, 2010)

Get some pics up Fred you lazy oaf, no offence lol
You know what i wanna see lmao


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2010)

a couple of candid lights off shots on the living room tent. Which has init 1x livers and 1 x jack the ripper and 2x deep purple qurkles and 2x psychosis deep purple


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2010)

cant half tell the difference of the querkle side of them haha great fat indi leaves.

looking good fred


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah the pp has double serations too lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2010)

this is the psycho purple lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2010)

any early indication of a cheesey/ psycho smell?


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice pics Fred, whats the story with the DPQ's how long they been in flower. I want to know if mines are boys or girls before I go away!! they have only been in for a couple of days though...

Whats up with Speedyseedz dot com. Everyone keeps pming me or rep'ing me saying. come to this forum, leave the idiots behind, hahaha. SO If i stay I am an idiot then.....christ, one forum is enough, Speedyseedz will soon enough have enough idiots on it as well......


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2010)

my dpq's arent as old as urs, cuz i see urs and planted mine i guess they gotta be 4-5 weeeks veg. i only flipped em on friday night so itll be a wile b4 sexy time lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2010)

the size difrence tween the liver and jtr and the seedlings is emense might have to put em on pots on pots lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 24, 2010)

You got some lovely bushes going


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4319965]You got some lovely bushes going [/QUOTE]

cheers sicc, i feel i can do beter with a bit more effort lmao


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> this is the psycho purple lol


this bad boy is a bad boy, its got bits and everything lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 25, 2010)

Are gonna wank it off lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2010)

[youtube]HlvLTI3wOQc&hl=en_GB&fs=1&[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2010)

im thi nkin of jus leaving it in the tent as is lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2010)

haha almost as nature intended, like the style man, set up a mini fan behind it for a few days or somethin haha


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2010)

nah i dunt want a million seeds lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 25, 2010)

nothing wrong with a million seeds


----------



## hectorius (Jun 25, 2010)

i grew this skunk in 94 and i lost the strain along with the 94 champagne i had, i was young back then but i have never seen it before and looking at this thread i saw that the exodous clone looked almost identical but mine had purple hues. but i had gone 10 weeks then i stumbled on the pic where someone let it go 11 weeks and its her omg i miss her so much. cheese i believe is a skunk 1 phenom from serious, maybe they will come out with a true cheese. im gona try ghsc, the 94 cheese i had was the best smoke ive ever had and i still remember her im glad it is still around  cheers i wish i still had her


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2010)

tell ya wot. Thios la cheese is fucking nice, all the belt round the head of cheese and the full body stone of the la confidential. Fruity and skunky and vey hceesey. well worh the 66 quid or something for 6 fems.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds delicious 
Thats one i want to try and grow one day.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2010)

hey Westy, hope all is good, sounds like the LAcheese is a winner. Did you ever get the Casey seed to pop?


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2010)

still waiting for em, bloody things lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2010)

the moon tonight was stunning


----------



## growinman (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey there, _*mr west*_! Long time.......
I hope you dont mind me barging in here and asking a question that I am sure I could find the answer to if I spent the day reading this thread............as if that's the first time I asked that question, haha!
Big Budha Cheese......? I know you started it with this thread, but where did you let it go and why? I mean I am assuming you dont run her any more as she's in none of the last few pics. I have a few moms of the BBC but am practicly afraid to put any into 12/12 due to the huge ass leaves and the massive amounts of branches, healthy/stout as they are. It clones real fast!--4-5 days! But I am running in a GH AF20 and the aero/nft is so tight for space as it is, only filling half the spots right from clone w/12/12 they grow so fast......
So I am debating letting it go or gifting them out for a sog or something. I run G-13's WW and Serious's AK47 and now putting in Pineapple Express to try......

Could you tell me your experience with the bbc please? How'd they do for you---and are there any pics somewhere----I 'll check this thread later, as there must be here somewhere.

Thanks Much!! I hope you get your pm problems solved completely---thought I had rid my grow of it a few years back and it just takes a few spores.........bleach, bleach........
Happy Growing To You, SIR!!

gman


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2010)

I didnt think the bbc was cheesey enough to keep about.


----------



## growinman (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks *mr west*! I am thinking the same thing..........


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> the moon tonight was stunning




looks like a giant ball of cheeseeeeeeee


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4328980]looks like a giant ball of cheeseeeeeeee[/QUOTE]
right up Mr West's strassa then


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2010)

it was taken at the end of my street so it was there for a min or two lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 27, 2010)

I was gonna take a pic of my 'moon' but i thought it might be only me that would think it was funny lol its not as pretty as the real one but its just as blotchy and white lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I was gonna take a pic of my 'moon' but i thought it might be only me that would think it was funny lol its not as pretty as the real one but its just as blotchy and white lol


eeeew thanks for that oscar im glad u didnt, u shoulkd use sudacrem on them blotches tho mate, nappy rash is a mare.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> its just as blotchy and white lol



LOL


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2010)

news flash, after bout 10 days germinating one of my bastad daughters of casey jones has finaly popped. Im excited now hope the other one pops soon lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 27, 2010)

damn i would have gave up already lol
i usually give up at 7 days


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2010)

I would normaly but they casey jones seeds so it has to be a sucess lol


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> I would normaly but they casey jones seeds so it has to be a sucess lol


Can't remember how long it took mine but they certainly were not quick out the blocks. Nice one though lad!! I am repotting mine today and sticking them into flower before I head off!! They are not very big but will give me enough to know that the seeds are good.

Have a nice day in the sun

DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2010)

its given me some hope, i may try and pop a cali orange headband at some point


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> its given me some hope, i may try and pop a cali orange headband at some point


You would have thought that they would be ready to be sown now....i think they were just a bit too fresh at the get go.


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2010)

cool ill pop a couple then lol if i can lol


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 28, 2010)

lmfo u nutter


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2010)

I am a nutter its true


----------



## exodus mission (Jul 3, 2010)

how we all doing lads i thought id put up some pics for you, mind you it is from phone cam.
you are looking at slh on the left and bc mid and right but in my mind looks more cheese than bubble wat you think westy?


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2010)

u wanna see cheese? brb. The clone tents a mess today every thing is falling over everything lol>>>>


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2010)

u can see wota mess my tents in at min in the last few days. I fuking hate powdery mildew bolocks lol. Its ok untill the last few weeks of 12 wen I personaly dont like to spray my stuff on em incase of budrot.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 3, 2010)

Fuck me Fred thats a horror show in there mate. A very nice smelly horror show lol it look effing mint mind. When is it coming down
I think you should give the pea netting a go, it saves a lot of aggro if you put it up early enough.


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2010)

lol fuking nightmare indeed mate. Neeed to chop them all soon lol. but i dont wanna cuz itll be messy lol.


----------



## growhand (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi every1.I was just ready the forum and looking at the great pics.Im got some cheese,chiesel and cheesus on the growing.Here are some pics.The first 1 is cheese the second 1 is cheesus and the last 2 are chiesel.Like u said its all about the cheese....View attachment 1023929View attachment 1023930View attachment 1023931View attachment 1023932


----------



## growhand (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi every1.I was just ready the forum and looking at the great pics.Im got some cheese,chiesel and cheesus on the growing.Here are some pics.The first 1 is cheese the second 1 is cheesus and the last 2 are chiesel.Like u said its all about the cheese....


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 3, 2010)

exodus mission said:


> how we all doing lads i thought id put up some pics for you, mind you it is from phone cam.
> you are looking at slh on the left and bc mid and right but in my mind looks more cheese than bubble wat you think westy?


How is you e cheese getting on? Have you got one in flower yet?


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> u wanna see cheese? brb. The clone tents a mess today every thing is falling over everything lol>>>>



DR Frankenstein


----------



## TCurtiss (Jul 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> u wanna see cheese? brb. The clone tents a mess today every thing is falling over everything lol>>>>


I hope I can look forward to those kinds of problems

My Cheese plant @ 21days


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2010)

looks goog tcurtis mate, very reminicant of young cheese without a care in the world


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 4, 2010)

there u go all tided up


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 4, 2010)

That looks a lot tidier in there now. I bet you friggin stink after wrestling them lmfao. Whats left in there?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 4, 2010)

Have you noticed any difference using a 600w? Are the buds harder or bigger? Coz if i start to grow again i was thinking of using a 400w instead of a 600w


----------



## paulcwn (Jul 4, 2010)

how many onzes do u think u will get per plant


----------



## TCurtiss (Jul 4, 2010)

I am hoping 2 or 3 oz from mine but she is small but fat boned


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2010)

maybe 3 oz per plant. to osca, the buds are much bigger farther down possibly twice the yeild as a 400w.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 5, 2010)

i know that the seasons are a changin but how've the temperatures altered between the 400w and 600w? i've been tempted for months on months now, but not persuaded yet


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i know that the seasons are a changin but how've the temperatures altered between the 400w and 600w? i've been tempted for months on months now, but not persuaded yet


2 thirds tyhe yeild again from a 400w


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 5, 2010)

this is a big buddha cheese from attitude seeds bank in a few weeks of floweringView attachment 1027108 the tree on the left is the big buddha cheese


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2010)

Monsta monsta monsta


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 5, 2010)

Come on Fred, you're holding out on us. Break out the bud porn lol i know you've got some, you got some 8 week beauties that we wanna see


----------



## rastadred22 (Jul 5, 2010)

1st pic: is some grape ape i grew a couple yrs bac 
2nd pic: ak47 
3rd pic: the 2 oz yeild from grape ape wen fully cured (bagged for sales)
4th pic: anotha ak47 bud
5th pic: a bud of this grape kush!! on the best ive grown
6th pic: afghan kush...grown outside





sorry no bud pics of the 1024 or big buddha but there are some old pics of others ive harvested...more to come...(only just started picturin my trees..neva liked havin pics around)


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Come on Fred, you're holding out on us. Break out the bud porn lol i know you've got some, you got some 8 week beauties that we wanna see


seriously they not worth shooting in their state im j gonna chop soon an maybe a bud shot of dried cheese/liver and co ill take lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2010)

fukin pm bollocks but other tents fine so i know ive cracked it yay.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2010)

easy there fred!

what you think has turned the tide?


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2010)

potasium bicarbonate in veg. Bout 1 table spoon to one liter sprayed on in low light


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 6, 2010)

Can you transfer it on your hands or clothes onto the good tent?


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2010)

er i guess wen its live yeah but if the conditions aint right it wont survive for long. I really dunt know lol, i keep blastig it with ozone lol thats spozed to kill killl


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Jul 8, 2010)

Seems i wet my self once again, lookin good westy


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2010)

[youtube]/v/eAMaNz98gH4&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1"></[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 9, 2010)

"one sheeeet does plenty" cracks me up that advert 

oh and looking nice bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2010)

sup ma cheezy brethren! lookin awesome fat puppets boi!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 9, 2010)

chopped two today a cheese and a phyco. he's had alot of people around. busy busy boy


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup ma cheezy brethren! lookin awesome fat puppets boi!


Dude i was starting to wonder if aeveryone had unsubscribed to this thread. Hope ur well mate aint gassed on msn in a wile lol>>>>>>>>>>>livers which is like psychosis relly lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 9, 2010)

We're all here westy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2010)

yeah man i aint been at work for a fortnight with my girls bro in the intensive care ive been pretty much living in the hospital. and anyway like id unsub from this haha


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2010)

i'm just clunking around the background at but still here


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2010)

SICC";4375437]We're all here westy :bigjoint:[/QUOTE]
[quote="Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man i aint been at work for a fortnight with my girls bro in the intensive care ive been pretty much living in the hospital. and anyway like id unsub from this haha


You guys>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm still here i just aint got owt to say. its the whole site thats quiet. I dunno why though, has every one fucked off to that speedy seeds forum? i'm loyal to riu me lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2010)

that or ppl are enjoying the summer and wer left behinde like kids in summmer school lmao.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 9, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i'm just clunking around the background at but still here



what up top? haven't seen you in a while



mr west said:


> that or ppl are enjoying the summer and wer left behinde like kids in summmer school lmao.


haha probably, im usually at homie, everything comes to me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2010)

word this place be like a ghost town, im kinda pleased. ive been off for a couple of weeks id have had to read for about 3 to get caught up haha. aint even had a joint with the inlaws living with us. bodied best part of a bottle of gin and brandy mind.

so owt new on the horizon fred? how are the deep psycho's doin?


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey Mr West, How are things going buddy?

Your buds are looking great as always, I have 4 Amnesia Lemon flowering right now, should be ready in 3 to 4 weeks I guess.
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328642-want-know-if-your-plants-90.html

What do you think? 

I am looking for curing tips, I have build a dry cab out of big cardboard bow with a pc fan as an extractor that I will have running for 15 every 4 hours for a week to 10 days before jar my lovely ladies. Good plan?

Thanks for your time buddy


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2010)

1x deep psychosis male and one female, the boys out the tent and the girl is in the tent, i shall be splufing on all the gals in the tent next week lol


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 10, 2010)

My last batch Barney's Farm Amnesia Lemon Feminized, enjoy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 10, 2010)

you'll have strains comin out yer ears mate.........nice


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2010)

Gorlax said:


> My last batch Barney's Farm Amnesia Lemon Feminized, enjoy



good to see ya gorlax mate long time indeed, plants look lush. Did u have enough of ur blue cheese?


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> you'll have strains comin out yer ears mate.........nice


yeah thats the plan lol then i kno no ones smoking the same as me lol


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 10, 2010)

My girl just loves Amnesia, who am I to say no?

Still debating what to grow next, I have some http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-sharksbreath/prod_16.html very curious to try. 
Then again I ll be in Amsterdam in a couple weeks, I am sure I ll find some groovy seeds


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah G urll find some beutys in dam. Keep an eye out for casey jones fem seeds, i read somewhere someones gonna be briging em out


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2010)

Am I the only one to find tiny seeds in each cheese harvest?


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2010)

the cheese i grow has never given me seeds with out me putting male pollen on it lol. I got a psychosis deep purple malke im gonna bukak on my gals this week lol


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jul 12, 2010)

I've got a Cheese gal going. She started showing trichs around day 16!!! Very impressed with her except for the fact that she's much more susceptible to calcium and/or magnesium deficiencies than my others. Nothin' a little cal-mag couldn't fix though.

Day 28:
View attachment 1040451View attachment 1040452View attachment 1040453


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2010)

uk e cheese has strong fem genes hard if not almost impossible to hermie with jus stress. PPl have used silver sulphate stuff to get it to hermie tho lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2010)

ttt i reckon your seeds are from other strains in your crop herming ive only ever seen a naner on my cheese once and there was no pollen in it.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 12, 2010)

It's all cheese. When the bud is ground up there are lots or tiny (couple grains of sandish) things which resemble seeds. Pale, almost greenish. I read something somewhere of a similar occurence. I'll see if my camera is up to the job


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2010)

hmmm interesting yeah if you can get a pic up id like to see it man


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 13, 2010)

break from cooking, have some pictures. you can quite clearly see the "seeds" or whatever they turn out to be in the joint mix, and those are just 3 examples i pulled out and tried to photo, look at the grain of the wood for size, smallllllll. 












and just some bud shots cus yay, bud shots. my cheese just grows fox tails..


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats some mighty fine cheese you got there mate. Looks awesome


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2010)

nice m8, fuk knows wot the seed things r lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah thats weird haha, the bud looks delicious tho


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 13, 2010)

hello againah! puff puff pass>>>


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2010)

hiya mate hows it going >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> puffpuff give


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 13, 2010)

im nice and toasty


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2010)

I got my shirt off catching the night breeze shmoking some nice cheese and pollum cocktail>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4391284]im nice and toasty [/QUOTE]

i gotta spread the love and give strangers rep they dunt deserve so i can rep my good buddy "SICC"


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 13, 2010)

lol same for you, i cant rep


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> break from cooking, have some pictures. you can quite clearly see the "seeds" or whatever they turn out to be in the joint mix, and those are just 3 examples i pulled out and tried to photo, look at the grain of the wood for size, smallllllll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im baffled my best guess is that somehow its self seeding, looks like you let this plant go a long way over 9 weeks tho ttt all the hairs have receded which on a normal strain if there were naners they could develop into those tiny beans in the last dying stages. have you tried to germ any of them, never know this could be the golden goose man.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 14, 2010)

i must admit 2 things.

1. i am getting a little confused with it's trichs, they just plain and simple are not turning amber, not sure if this is normal for the strain 
2. i forgot when i planted them so just pulled them whenever.

i've nothing to put in the cab yet so i've actually left a bud or two on each plant which will go a further 4 weeks just to see what happens. i am curious to see whether there really is anything in this, as at present they're all unviable seeds, but would be mint!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2010)

tis seeds alright  got 4 "germinating" to expected total failure naturally, but maybe with fingers crossed and touching my fake veneer, the 4 buds left growing are going to plump up, i can feel them inside the calyxs. wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2010)

lol fake veneer hahah i usually touch my head. 

fingers crossed they germ man you never know your get the holy grail an exo cheese male


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2010)

indeed, i think that the seeds i stuck in some paper towel are completely unviable, but i have fingers crossed on the other stuff, how much is UK cheese worth to the american population eh eh eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2010)

its already there man, subcool made dairy queen out of it and i hear its floating about some clubs in the US. people would take your arm off for a male cheese cut tho


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah cheese is a big of old news now really init? stil a fuking excellent smoke


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 16, 2010)

wasn't aware of that, figured it would be in lots of clubs and US threads  maybe they just don't like it


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2010)

hey my cheesey loving friends. Hello from Cheese and Clog country...


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2010)

Dam brother, been too long lool. Got a quick question for the subscribers. What happens if u stress a male? I took my male deep purple psychosis out the tent and he reveged but i want seeds so i put him back in the tent to re flower cuz all his bollopx shriveled up and fell off out the tent lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 17, 2010)

I left a male un watered for a couple of weeks when I went on holiday, it just opened up and w_nked all over itself....needless to say it was dead when I got back, but there was tonnes of pollen everywhere.

I am sure you can get it going again. My male cheese clone is looking crap at the moment...like all my clones....boohoo.


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2010)

DST said:


> I left a male un watered for a couple of weeks when I went on holiday, it just opened up and w_nked all over itself....needless to say it was dead when I got back, but there was tonnes of pollen everywhere.
> 
> I am sure you can get it going again. My male cheese clone is looking crap at the moment...like all my clones....boohoo.


well we both know its hard to kill a plant if ur not trying to lol, im sure his cheeseyness will bounce back too. Defo not expectin sensi this timew round lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2010)

pick the bones outa that lol


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 17, 2010)

lots of nugs mate u must be a happy man


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2010)

they are neglected fuks lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2010)

yes, i was a bit aprehensive about that stem that is bent over and near touching the ground again, exactly how my dead cheese looked


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah they were all tied up wen there was 6 plants inthere but as ive took em out they have flopped lol. Gonna let the tent be empty for a wile hopefully get shot of the pm


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 17, 2010)

I'd still hit it


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2010)

the buds are fine and potant, theres nothing quite like the smell of some fresh cheese and psychosis drying lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2010)

hell no fred ill second that one fo' sho' im having my first day to myself for a while an im gonna get straight up baked to fuck. hookah in the bath with some very special shisha 

cali O x sensi star >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 18, 2010)

haha, i have smoke from now and then in the baht, just zone out in the steam for an hour or so  brother bought a hookah for his new flat, first thing he did was chuck the still hot coals straight in the bin and ignore the burning smell till it had melted out the bottom of the bin and through the carpet


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hell no fred ill second that one fo' sho' im having my first day to myself for a while an im gonna get straight up baked to fuck. hookah in the bath with some very special shisha
> 
> cali O x sensi star >>>>>>>>>>


Sounds like you're gonna have a nice day mate, my sunday is fucked i gotta do dinner, stew and dumplings which is a piece o piss but i have some some other shit to do in the garden, cutting the grass is a huge pain in the baws but it needs doing, i started it last week and gave up and i gotta finish it today ffs


----------



## greenjambo (Jul 18, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> this one??
> 
> agreed WTF is going on here westy lol.


 Its obviously a Sativa and in that case whats the prob with it?


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Its obviously a Sativa and in that case whats the prob with it?


blimey thats an old pic, i think that was opne of the jack the ripper phenos i got a few ranging from solid tight buds to airy fairy buds lol. I do belive that plant did fill out to be rather nice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i have smoke from now and then in the baht, just zone out in the steam for an hour or so  brother bought a hookah for his new flat, first thing he did was chuck the still hot coals straight in the bin and ignore the burning smell till it had melted out the bottom of the bin and through the carpet


 haahaha yeah they can be a bit dicey to light i generally use tongs and the gas ring ive burnt me fingers several times the things are like a giant match head.


oscaroscar said:


> Sounds like you're gonna have a nice day mate, my sunday is fucked i gotta do dinner, stew and dumplings which is a piece o piss but i have some some other shit to do in the garden, cutting the grass is a huge pain in the baws but it needs doing, i started it last week and gave up and i gotta finish it today ffs


 aye thank fully i have about 6 flagstones the front garden is the upstairs flats responsability thank god. stew and dumpers eh, nisely nicely ive just bodiesd a bacon sarny am gonna do a zoot n head up me pals for a few britneys and a toke. aint had a slack sunday in a while


mr west said:


> blimey thats an old pic, i think that was opne of the jack the ripper phenos i got a few ranging from solid tight buds to airy fairy buds lol. I do belive that plant did fill out to be rather nice.


 aye if memory serves all the rippers turned out pretty stonkin in the end. you crossed it with clone onlies too dint ya?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 18, 2010)

This was the "used" coal, he figured it was out and cold. Hehe.

Just to update you, the seeds in the still growing buds seem to be getting bigger and i can see them poking through the greenery..


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2010)

don i think i tried to cross it ubt wasnt sucessfull, I still have a clone tho so its still there to get spluffed on wen dpp grows some more bollocks


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2010)

just found 13.4 grams of cured cheese, oh happy days lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2010)

fuck me how did you lose near on a half. ahahah better than a tenner thats been through the wash for sure


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah cuz theres no room to dry i ferrit away in draws and forget bout it lol. It was much better than finding money lol, less it was like 80 quid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2010)

hahah yeah and who loses 80 sheets eh. hahaha


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah and who loses 80 sheets eh. hahaha


not without a massive panic and turning the house upside down lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah and who loses 80 sheets eh. hahaha


I reckon a few visitors to the windows in the Dam loose more than 80 sheets. lol....



mr west said:


> not without a massive panic and turning the house upside down lol.


nice find indeed Westy, result for the start to the week....


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2010)

DST said:


> I reckon a few visitors to the windows in the Dam loose more than 80 sheets. lol.....



haha, friend was "visiting" that area one evening and decided that he'd haggle the going rate, so does what he has to do, walks out thinking he just got a bargain and get's held up by the "pimp" a minute later for 100 euro's


----------



## LTZ (Jul 19, 2010)

the same happened to me but she took my trainners lol


----------



## LTZ (Jul 19, 2010)

got them back when a got a hold of my pal for another 20 euros lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2010)

ahaha ive heard of dealers makin folks leave one shoe but never whores in the dam lol


----------



## LTZ (Jul 19, 2010)

a had to walk about for 15mins tryin to find my pal because a gave him my mny .lol


----------



## LTZ (Jul 19, 2010)

a think she liked my shoes lol


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

LTZ said:


> a think she liked my shoes lol


sounds a bit kinky.....

would never frequent a window in the Red Light or any other District, you are just asking to be fukked.....eh, I suppose thats alright in a way....I prefer paying for sex in the more traditional way, buying drinks, acting smoothe, bragging about manhood, etc....after all, it's all part of the chase! 

And if that doesn't work, I guarantee you will always feel better after a quick w_nk and still having 50 euros in your pocket! After all, A w_nk a day doesn't keep the doctor at bay, but it's better than a fekkin Apple!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2010)

DST said:


> sounds a bit kinky.....
> 
> would never frequent a window in the Red Light or any other District, you are just asking to be fukked.....eh, I suppose thats alright in a way....I prefer paying for sex in the more traditional way, buying drinks, acting smoothe, bragging about manhood, etc....after all, it's all part of the chase!
> 
> And if that doesn't work, I guarantee you will always feel better after a quick w_nk and still having 50 euros in your pocket! After all, A w_nk a day doesn't keep the doctor at bay, but it's better than a fekkin Apple!!


haha, that last bit amused me. I kept my money to myself as well, however world class and professional they may be, yuck, no ta


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, that last bit amused me. I kept my money to myself as well, however world class and professional they may be, yuck, no ta


exactly, I love all you guys (and girls on RIU) but would not want to share the holiest of holies with anyone...especially not if it had just been visited 5 minutes earlier....and I guarantee these girls ain't showering in between...double yuck!!

Anyone got anything Cheesey to say...will get a pic up of my cheese in a minute...mwhahahaha....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2010)

hahahaha up north in newcastle we ont pay for whores shit i havent even seen one in toon for years. you go to a bar buy em a few brews n their yours in the phone box haha


----------



## LTZ (Jul 19, 2010)

a was young


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahaha up north in newcastle we ont pay for whores shit i havent even seen one in toon for years. you go to a bar buy em a few brews n their yours in the phone box haha


lmao, even the old whores get hit with Demand and Supply....


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

Some cheese for MR West....not sure how long it's been since they been in 12/12, any guesses? I think since mid to end of May???


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 19, 2010)

maybe less


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Anyone got anything Cheesey to say...


Nick nack patty wack


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2010)

what cheese i that?


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> what cheese i that?


something from a little seed fairy, luckily I got a girl from 3. I always need to ask our Cheese guru the exact linneage, but its a backcross and there are two versions, this is the second.


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2010)

She looks bout 5-6 weeks flower with 3-4 to go. Yeah they wer dank dairys cheese cross cheese back crossed twice. They took the uk cheeeese and made it hermi with silver sulphate or something and spluuffed on the girl cheeses to make seeds.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2010)

the cheese guru is never far....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2010)

some say his veins run with liquid blue cheese others that he poops straight camembert, all we know is his names fred west


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some say his veins run with liquid blue cheese others that he poops straight camembert all we know is his names fred west


lmfao....nice one Donny.

I bet you he can handle a bong better then the Stig as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2010)

hahahah even in the wet, no doubt.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 20, 2010)

shitting camembert, mmmmm, lovely thought to wake upto


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2010)

u should feel my guts this morning i recon theres a whole edam wedeged up there


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2010)

can anyone remember who made this pic?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 20, 2010)

Haha, i was up all night drinking yankee piss water. Liquid Karma.


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2010)

budwiser?????


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 20, 2010)

Spot on. Terrible stuff, had a tempting price on it though, cheap is good.


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2010)

tell that to ur insides T, im sure they feel the same too lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 20, 2010)

haha, i'm sure they appreciate my financial situation, if not i'll go half way house with em and have a big joint, disguise any ill feelings with a cloud of fuzzy


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2010)

budweisser is rancid imo....that's all they sold at the stadiums, and it was 3x dearer than anything else, barf.

Love the Fred West Tinned Cheese!!! Brilliant!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2010)

DST said:


> budweisser is rancid imo....that's all they sold at the stadiums, and it was 3x dearer than anything else, barf.
> 
> Love the Fred West Tinned Cheese!!! Brilliant!!!


yeah I cant remember who made the pic lol. The cheese in the pic on the tin is big budda cheese (cheese x afgani) which is a cheese cross really but i wouldnt know how to change it to the real cheese


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 20, 2010)

Budweiser was the official world cup beer or something, god knows why, just watery pissy garbage! although it's a toss up over which is worse, bud or fosters, when drinking fosters i see if it's actually possible to drink irresponsibly 

How bloody fantastic would it be to pull something like that off the shelf when someone comes over, now how does one go about obtaining a home tinnery


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2010)

whats wrong with jars man lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> whats wrong with jars man lol


you and that cheese,
im still looking.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 20, 2010)

Nowt wrong with jars, jsut me and my bad sense of humour  i like the idea of pulling a sealed, glossy labelled everyday looking tin off the shelf cracking it open and having buds inside, reminds me of tins of truffles or tins of wafers.. hehe i'm an oddball.

Just remembered that as of last night my grow is no longer as secret as i'd like, damned brother walked in and just started opening draws and cupboard doors cus why not, cheeky bastard, think he was suspicious tbh, he only saw one side of the veg tent though which is a slowly drying dead cheese haha, either way he's one of the people i would have told last so am a little bit annoyed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> can anyone remember who made this pic?


londoner bro! wonder how he's gettin along. block must be done by now and back on form ?!?! who knows


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2010)

I aint spoke to him since, well since i cant remember. Hope hes doing well. I think i emailed him around bout april 20th cuz it was 420 but didnt hear anything back.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 20, 2010)

That needs to be your avatar lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 20, 2010)

heya ppl i know i aint bin around in a while.

here's ma lil baby. if u are familiar with my last grow, someone found a seed. im well happy, it the only one that was found in the entire grow.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> heya ppl i know i aint bin around in a while.
> 
> here's ma lil baby. if u are familiar with my last grow, someone found a seed. im well happy, it the only one that was found in the entire grow.
> View attachment 1055691View attachment 1055689


Hiyaa LGP, looking good. Hope all is well.

Peace, DST


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> whats wrong with jars man lol


I'll hazard a guess at whats wrong, you've spelled psychosis wrong? Do i get a prize? Perhaps one of the jars lmao


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2010)

psychsis is the shortend version for easy of reading oscar it was quite intentonal honest guv


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Hiyaa LGP, looking good. Hope all is well.
> 
> Peace, DST


Ditto, they look nice


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

Heres a sneek peek at the new strain from me lol. Its a deep purple crossed uk psychOsis. I only got two seeds from this cross and only one was fem so i got a clone and am growing the seed out shes bout 5 weeks ish at min. Here she is
.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2010)

wooohooo stand back peeps that looks like its going to be killer, it looks like its taken the structure from the cosis alright, does she smell of cosis or deep purple?

welcome back LGP!


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

more a dp smell to it like querkle sour vinigery smell


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2010)

Certainly looks evil enough lad.....

I am really liking the DPQ, she's a right looker as well.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah they good plants too i did take a pic of the ones i have in  i think i ll go look brb,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2010)

awesome! gonna have flavour and kick.


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2010)

cool, i just posted one on my thread as well.....going to take a sniff at the cheese to see if it has fromaged anymore....


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2010)

killin it with the strains here westy! how old is that?


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

Everything inmy tent was 2 weeks 12 on the 1st of july so 5 weeks on friday i think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2010)

just getting in gear for a good boost up the shoot eh


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

pk from friday yup and some good old bat shit tea lol


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> pk from friday yup and some good old bat shit tea lol


correct me if I am wrong, but the hairs on your DPQ are also quite short like the ones on mine? 5 weeks, you must have sneaked yours in ahead of mine, hahaha, I underestimate your sneakyness squire.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

well urs veged longer than mine lol its only 4.5 weeks at min


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

mr west said:


>


errr i hadnt noticed the hairs lol, looks fine to me lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice porn westy, I had some DP seedlings but they never made it


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4422546]Nice porn westy, I had some DP seedlings but they never made it [/QUOTE]

now thats a damn shame, its a lovely smoke and sexy plant as the next few weeks will show if it dunt go all barry white on me lol. DST is growing some too the dpq's that is


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

I think the hairs are just shorter than some other strains...just something I noticed and it looked similar on yer girl there as well. Okay, so I think we are on the same time as min is also 4.5 weeks....


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2010)

DST said:


> I think the hairs are just shorter than some other strains...just something I noticed and it looked similar on yer girl there as well. Okay, so I think we are on the same time as min is also 4.5 weeks....


and urs look much better than mine lol


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> and urs look much better than mine lol


i wouldn't go as far as that.....mine have certainly picked up since last week, thats for sure after the "phantom central heating monster" left the building.


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2010)

Off to see Audiobullys on sat at the bugjam lol
[youtube]/v/NqCxqS7mCUc&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

I really like them, have you seen them before? I get the impression that he will probably be like Ian brown live, (not a great singer really) 

I haven't hear their new album, will investigate further...the one above is certainly banging!

Peace ma bru,

DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah the name of the new album is called 'higher than the eiefel' theres two of em I think. You and the good lady wife should come over for the bugjam next year its dead cheap, like 50 quid for a weekend ticket bing a tent and we'll creamate some burgers or something lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.bugjam.co.uk/

for those who missed the link on the other post


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 23, 2010)

i rememba u were on that bugjam years ago


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2010)

I go every year cheetah i love it lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 23, 2010)

BUGJAM ere we come.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah the name of the new album is called 'higher than the eiefel' theres two of em I think. You and the good lady wife should come over for the bugjam next year its dead cheap, like 50 quid for a weekend ticket bing a tent and we'll creamate some burgers or something lol.


Christ, you just need to mention Tent to my wife and she'll be there, haha....she loves a bit of camping...me I prefer the 5 star option but have been known to settle down in a tent once in a while. I would have come this year but I got a friend arriving tonight....you'll need to remind me lad. If you are into festivals the Lowlands over here is a good one to go to.....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 23, 2010)

we are reminding ya now


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> we are reminding ya now


hehehohoho, if only my memory was still that good, can you remind me in about 350 days or so??? please.....

okay, entering into diary now!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2010)

enjoy the jam peeps!


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2010)

fucking cock sucking audio bullys didnt turn up, didnt think it was a big enough event or got a better offer more like. So in their sted Doctor and the medics did and hour impromptu set wich was very well recieved by the bugjam crowd lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 25, 2010)

I looked on the audio bullys myspace and they hadn't advertised that they were playing there. Is it the same company that that does the run to the sun beetle bash in newquay? coz they used to say bands and DJ's were gonna be there and then blame the band/dj for not turning up and then have the front to say they don't care about the fans when they hadn't even attempted to book them, they are a right bunch of rip off merchants. If bugjam has nowt to do with them cowboys, sorry.

All that matters is that you had a good time Fred and i hope you did


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah me and the good lady girlfriend had a wicked time. Im not sure if them guys u was on bout run anything at santa pod, they run things cuz its a race track. They did advertize the audio bullys and it did seem to put everyone out including Doctor and the medics lol. I think cuz pendulum and the prodigy were playing milton kynes this weekend too, recon they were up the arses of those guys instead of coming to us lowley at the pod lol. I only go to see the jet car lol and check out our disco ball in our mahoosive 12man tent lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 25, 2010)

Thats an awesome tent Fred. I woulda gone if i knew about it a couple of weeks ago. I don't have a tent so you would've had some squatters lol can you take dogs? 
Is it cool to smoke there as long as you're not chugging on a huge bong walking about lol if you're sensible and disreet its cool.
I just watched that jet car on youtube, fuck me thats one hell of a machine, i bet its something else to see it in the flesh. Is it noisy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2010)

12 man disco tent FTW looks like you had a blast man, shitter bout the audio bullies. sounds like oscars hit it on the head if they are involved. still least you had a good un man. and your still with your mrs after it!


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah I hope she is lol. I was very sensible this weekend, just stuck with my weed and everything was fine lol sisnt have a pill of any sniff or even a drink lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2010)

im kinda wishing id just stayed in this weekend believe me. the money i spent i coulda done a week in spain


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2010)

you dunt have to stay in u just need to say no to the things that are gonna fuck u up lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah i spose but wheres the fun in that lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2010)

laughing at all the idiots that cant say no lmao its something u need to do is see ppl off it wen ya str8, itll shame u. I like a bit more control of things these days lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah i know what ya saying man, half the stupid shit ive done in my life was mostly down to being under some influence.


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2010)

id say 98% of the stuff ive done im not proud of alcahol has been involved.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah ditto man i should give it up to be honest. hence im going to learn to drive so i dont drink as much.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 26, 2010)

driving hasn't stopped the amount i drink, jsut the amount i drive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah i can see me paying more for taxi's to pick the motor up the next day than i do now in bus fare


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 26, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> driving hasn't stopped the amount i drink, jsut the amount i drive


I concur




........


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 26, 2010)

anyone grown that? http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/big-buddha-cheesus
or that http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/reserva-privada-confidential-cheese


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 26, 2010)

Westy grew the LA Cheese


----------



## inyourhead (Jul 26, 2010)

PRAY FOR DA CHEEEEEEESE YOU HAVE MY BLESSING HELP A BROTHER OUT https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/352122-help-one-dead-very-quickly.html


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4441376]Westy grew the LA Cheese[/QUOTE]
oh yeah?? westie... where are u mate


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah if my memory serves me right lol, either that or he was about to grow it but im pretty sure he did, all this damn cheese has thrown me off a lil


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 26, 2010)

im in search for the best scroging plant for my next year outdoor grow


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice westy, im loving the Frost, how long has she been flowering?
+REP!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 27, 2010)

hmmm.. ur not waistin any time.  yum yum


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 27, 2010)

yep.... its always the Best, From Mr. West


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 27, 2010)

hes in bed at the min. lazy lol love ya bbz


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 27, 2010)

well ofcourse he'll be in bed its 8:30 god damned lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 27, 2010)

well im up. but thats coz im not going on ma shitty course


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

they are the deep purple psychosis and the deep purple querkle, they both 5 weeks friday jus gone


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> they are the deep purple psychosis and the deep purple querkle, they both 5 weeks friday jus gone


they are damn sexy girls, that's what they are....

bah to the Audio Bullies, they will be deleted from my playlist in respect of their fascist no show behaviour....fekkin bugs me when bands do that...who the fuk are they anyway....just bloody people at the end of the day....c_nts, and that's all I'll say!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah the 1st and 3rd pic is the same plant lol, the deep psychosis. I think shes took on the bud structure from her daddy lol, it looks like the dp i grew out last run, I wonder if shell go purple lol my last run didnt lol. The other one is a dpq which to my eye looks like her mother with trichs driping off her lol.


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 27, 2010)

looing bomb ass fuck bro great job


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

it was funny wen Doctor and the medics were calling the audio bullies "fucking one hit wonders" lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

heres a quick one of the other dpq and the jtr. think its jtr 1st...................jack the ripper rocks





just realised the other pic is guff so i wont make it big lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2010)

wooooooot that looks like some funk right there broseph!


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

Its official, Im in love with a new gal lol


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2010)

I wonder what's hard???

[youtube]q7YmqBaH2jk[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2010)

looks like a winner fred!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> heres a quick one of the other dpq and the jtr. think its jtr 1st...................jack the ripper rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks da bomb mate!


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2010)

LMAO docctor hook had a bez type dude, fucking excellent lol. Yeah u can see why i kept this cut of jack the ripper. We was just talking bout that a few pages ago wen some one bumped an old pic of the jtr and u commented remember cheetah?


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 27, 2010)

I like em Hairy!


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2010)

managed to find some la cheese seeds that are still in stock or were last night wen i orderd 3 of em lol
http://www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/single-pick-n-mix-reserva-privada-confidential-cheese-feminised-seeds-2267

worth a buy if u can


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 28, 2010)

i will have money in friday..maybe ill proceed lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2010)

oh yeah LGP found a few seeds starting to form in my deep purple psychosis yesterday. Im so happy, more new plants to grow out. Im well impressed with the dpq's aswell but no seeeds spotted yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2010)

BINGO deep purp psycho eh! new strains a go go


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2010)

im not holding my breath tho, could be empty white seeds lol we'll see in 4 weeks or so.


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> managed to find some la cheese seeds that are still in stock or were last night wen i orderd 3 of em lol
> http://www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/single-pick-n-mix-reserva-privada-confidential-cheese-feminised-seeds-2267
> 
> worth a buy if u can


they arrived today in a groovey littel pot. Super fast jellyfish


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 29, 2010)

you alright westy mate. i,m gonna start searching for another male myself. soon as i sort this mould situation out........just bought a dehumidifier the other day to run at lights out time. i,ve just popped a few of my own cross's aswell, they are w,rhino x pineapple punch. gonna be searching through them for a keeper pheno. also i got some kushberry x pineapple punch but i probably wont get to them for a good few months


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah im grand buddy. Thats it aint it too many plants to grow and not enough time or space to grow em all to the best we can.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah i know what you mean mate, i got 5 mothers plus 3 of my own cross,s in veg and clones of the 5 mothers in flower


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2010)

I got one of my tents set as a veg room as well as my veg room and now i need another tent agaion lol


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> I got one of my tents set as a veg room as well as my veg room and now i need another tent agaion lol


sounds like you need a new house lad!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2010)

DST said:


> sounds like you need a new house lad!!


id love a new house but im a council tenent, in a small one bed flat for single ppl with my gf. Id need to get her in the family way to get a 2 bed flat lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 30, 2010)

Get earning then boy! My dream is to one day buy up a nice cottage and try and do a "good life" operation with some veggies and some animals and such


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> id love a new house but im a council tenent, in a small one bed flat for single ppl with my gf. Id need to get her in the family way to get a 2 bed flat lol.


oh dear, that would be a bit extreme, lol.



tip top toker said:


> Get earning then boy! My dream is to one day buy up a nice cottage and try and do a "good life" operation with some veggies and some animals and such


i am with you on that TTT, I am kinda half way there with my greenhouse, just not sure the neighbours would appreciate a cow on my balcony, lol (cow in Dutch is pronounced like many a Scot would say cow, i.e Koo, there are a lot of words in Dutch that are pronounced like the Scottish dialect)...I ramble..


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 30, 2010)

DST said:


> i am with you on that TTT, I am kinda half way there with my greenhouse, just not sure the neighbours would appreciate a cow on my balcony, lol (cow in Dutch is pronounced like many a Scot would say cow, i.e Koo, there are a lot of words in Dutch that are pronounced like the Scottish dialect)...I ramble..


When i was in amsterdam i was besieged by penniless scotsmen with a heartbreaking story of business failure and divorce and and and yes, he's an alcoholic who came to amsterdam for drugs and hookers and now he's stuck, my money bitch!


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> When i was in amsterdam i was besieged by penniless scotsmen with a heartbreaking story of business failure and divorce and and and yes, he's an alcoholic who came to amsterdam for drugs and hookers and now he's stuck, my money bitch!


haha, there are a few bods around like that for sure.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 31, 2010)

looks like i'll be joining him lol na just kiding gonna be on the rock and roll for a bit though lol.

hows u westy bro? everythings looking great in ur tents mate


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Jul 31, 2010)

mr west said:


> I got one of my tents set as a veg room as well as my veg room and now i need another tent agaion lol


 lmao


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> looks like i'll be joining him lol na just kiding gonna be on the rock and roll for a bit though lol.
> 
> hows u westy bro? everythings looking great in ur tents mate


Im good all things considerd lol. When eveer ive gone dam its allways been in the dead of winter to avoid hobos lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2010)

Deep Psychosis and deep querkles and the jack the ripper and livers. U have a guesse which is wich


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2010)

fuck knows which is which but they look fandabbydozy westy lad! good drills mate that cola second from last is gonna finish PHat


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2010)

thats a jack the ripper cola, think theres 4 of em and thats the fat one lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> Deep Psychosis and deep querkles and the jack the ripper and livers. U have a guesse which is wich


gotta bump it cuz i love it


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2010)

Mmmmm, it does eem to justify a re-post after just two posts, boys got some game! Tis chop day for me today  little side by side comparison test again. Seeds don't appear to have worked on the last one, although she is now 15 weeks into flowering and looking great


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Mmmmm, it does eem to justify a re-post after just two posts, boys got some game! Tis chop day for me today  little side by side comparison test again. Seeds don't appear to have worked on the last one, although she is now 15 weeks into flowering and looking great


wot ya got at 15 weeks flowering? wheres the pics man???


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll grab some pictures tomorrow. the flowering cab has now been switched off. I have 2 9.5 week cheeses in there, and i've 3 cheese plants with a nice bud on each which are 15 going on 16 weeks flowering now. the 2 whihc jsut have sugar leaves, the buds dried up and fell to pieces, the plant with 1 fan leaf on, is beautiful and shiny, it's amazing to really see just how important fan leaves are. They're all in the same bucket so no other variables really. Need more space so i can grow more strains, getting tired of the cheese, got an lsd seed going in rockwool but i'm dubious about my ability. Also thinking about changing medium or going verticle etc, a cheese is about to go in for my first scrog, but i am never satisfied. Lot going on behind the scenes haha. 

You still got the good ladies tent in the flat alongside your own?


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)

yep thats what the deep psycho and that are in. the tents set up next to my pc in the living room, right next door to were i set i can touch it lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)

i wa sthinkin of doingfa scrog in my tent but im too fuking lazy for that tgph


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 5, 2010)

haha nice, both of my cabs are within touching distance, but i often don't open the door for days on end. Right now i feel i'm being stealthy for no purpose though. I have psychic abilities. (it's not relaly being psychic, just a complete analysis of the situation and making the most probable outcome, i'm magic! )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> Deep Psychosis and deep querkles and the jack the ripper and livers. U have a guesse which is wich


yueaaah boi on an poppin! 'that' cola is getting fatter an fatter. someone say fat girls......


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)

i get psychic on psychosis>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2010)

daaaaaaaaaaaaamn thats a big woman.


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)

defys belife lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2010)

lovin the pics,
them plants look good as hell too!!!
sexy BBW


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2010)

hahhaah you couldnt kick butter that shape fred!


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)

hmmmmm butter


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2010)

Not sure why I missed the pic post lad, soz! Looking really nice, I think the third from last pic is kinda dpq'ish, but then I thought other things as well, all damn nice as pie.

2 more dpq beans getting laid doon as we speak.


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Not sure why I missed the pic post lad, soz! Looking really nice, I think the third from last pic is kinda dpq'ish, but then I thought other things as well, all damn nice as pie.
> 
> 2 more dpq beans getting laid doon as we speak.


get crackin D mate lol i wanna kn0o if they fems


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2010)

let battle commence!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 6, 2010)

heya as u know mr west has a fish tank we have had 3 female guppies and 1 male, along with some other fish.

we had a birth a month or so ago and heres what we got. at 1st we called her glorie coz all the signs pointed that she was a female, as of today she is now a he called gary lol.






this is Gary the baby formally know as gloria






this is cosmo, he was the only male






an this is the mother's sister. unfortunatly the mum died due to stress


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2010)

gary gloria eh hahah oh well. how can you tell ? extra 'tail'


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gary gloria eh hahah oh well. how can you tell ? extra 'tail'


that's the first thing I thought of....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 6, 2010)

well the male top fin aint attached and he has a thicker botton fin, which is his cock


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2010)

great minds hahahh greatly messed up


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 6, 2010)

15 week cheese


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

15 week cheese, that's a ripe un!

Lovely jubbly Mr West! just uploading some jazz on my thread...lots of cheesey wheeseyness.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2010)

wow 15 week cheese fred whats going on there!? reveg?

deep psychosis looks fine as man cant wait to hear what she tastes like. no sneaky tester buds yet fred?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 7, 2010)

mr west said:


>


 awesome shit mate!


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2010)

yeah its all cool except there is a tiny bit of pm showing its ugly head ffs. Cheers guys, i aint tested it yet ill wait for 8-9 weeks lol


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello all,
longtime i hope all is well everyone i see its as cheesy as ever in here..lol.....
i would like some feedback if thats ok ppls,
my new website is in the making and i was hoping you all could give me a little in site to what you would expect as a consumer ordering from a seedbank. also some feedback on what you would like to see that other sites dont have etc etc...... any feedback would be nice........ thnks ppls also keep up the good work pics looking nice.......


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2010)

free blowjobs with every order over one hundred pounds lol. I think wot ppl most want is something they cant get anywhere else. Like funky seed crosses that aint the major seedbank rubbish. Something unique and funky. Paypal would be good too.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> free blowjobs with every order over one hundred pounds lol. I think wot ppl most want is something they cant get anywhere else. Like funky seed crosses that aint the major seedbank rubbish. Something unique and funky. Paypal would be good too.


I agree with Westy, unique crosses that don't have power plant in them (hahaha) - sponsor the small grower!!!

Peace out,

DST


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 8, 2010)

thank you westy and dst for the positive feedback. eemmm i could offer blowjobs but there might be a problem!!!!!! the bitchies might nick your shoes lol

anymore in site would be nice thx ppls


----------



## mammal (Aug 8, 2010)

exodus mission said:


> thank you westy and dst for the positive feedback. eemmm i could offer blowjobs but there might be a problem!!!!!! the bitchies might nick your shoes lol
> 
> anymore in site would be nice thx ppls


the thing i hate most about seedbanks is the cookie-cutter description of the strains directly from the breeder, often completely misleading. try and get descriptions from people who have grown the strains!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 8, 2010)

lookin damn good westy!


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 9, 2010)

you are right matey ive been pissed off in the past thinking i would get this and in fact i got that.........im sure all on here can help me with real discription and pics if needed lol. thanks for the feedback mammal


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4491910]lookin damn good westy![/QUOTE]

cheers mate always a plesure to see u here.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 9, 2010)

Its a pleasure just being here westy


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2010)

fucking yowzers!!! 

thats got the deep purple/ querkle/ urkle bud structure to it. hows she smell?


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

It's a stonker for sure, ye can smell it fae here!!!!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 11, 2010)

daaamn, cant fuken wait my ladies to start budding agrrrr


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 11, 2010)

shame i cant rep ya...


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> daaamn, cant fuken wait my ladies to start budding agrrrr





Mr. Cheetah said:


> shame i cant rep ya...


its a pain waiting for gods 600w to flip to 12/12 lol. Just think every new bud site is more buds


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fucking yowzers!!!
> 
> thats got the deep purple/ querkle/ urkle bud structure to it. hows she smell?


the smell is very much like the deep purple but with a potant skunky fruity sour vinigery skunky sweet and deep lush smell.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 11, 2010)

i jus fuken did my last training on the net. maybe 70% from 2x1 meters screen is filled out and im lettin the ladies to grow up... update tomorrow


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> i jus fuken did my last training on the net. maybe 70% from 2x1 meters screen is filled out and im lettin the ladies to grow up... update tomorrow


cant wait lol


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 13, 2010)

*STRANGER IN THE HOUSE.*

Hello mr west me old mucker.
I just couldn't pop in without giving you a wave.
I hope everything's good with you.

puff puff.."shit its gone out, sorry"...pass


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh and my sig still don't work even though its a different link it still goes to my first journal! wtf is up with that???


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 13, 2010)

hey dude wasuuup?


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2010)

fuck me bakards its barking mad, how the bloody hell are ya?


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2010)

mr west said:


>


bumpin the latest piccy for the weekend we have 7.5 week in12 deep psychosis


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 13, 2010)

Damn nice and frosty, i always miss the updates man lol, yall are too fast for me too keep up


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 13, 2010)

yum yum westieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2010)

i shall do a more detailed up date on monday or tuesday, ill be cutting the jack the ripper then an maybe the livers


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 14, 2010)

cant wait for that mate.......hhhhhmmm livers....its going around my area now but under the name of blues,


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> cant wait for that mate.......hhhhhmmm livers....its going around my area now but under the name of blues,


its vertualy the same as psychosis to smoke and grow, got that full body stone aswell as the cheese head belt


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 14, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> hey dude wasuuup?


Hey Cheets I'm good. nice to see you still about, will look in on you shortly.




mr west said:


> fuck me bakards its barking mad, how the bloody hell are ya?


Yo bro. I was fine until I saw your juicy looking beaut of a psychosis, now I'm depressed about my Widows. lol


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Westy, how long you letting your DPQ's go for?


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2010)

well i had a testre bud the other night and think ill let em go to at least 9 if not longer if i can be strobng. lovely tasting tho for early bud lol


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> well i had a testre bud the other night and think ill let em go to at least 9 if not longer if i can be strobng. lovely tasting tho for early bud lol


Cool, good to hear.I plan on flushing today and letting them dry out until next Saturday (perhaps a little drinky midweek if they are lucky), that'll be 9 weeks from showing flower. Don't think I can wait nay longer...they certainly look like they are finishing.


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2010)

DST said:


> Cool, good to hear.I plan on flushing today and letting them dry out until next Saturday (perhaps a little drinky midweek if they are lucky), that'll be 9 weeks from showing flower. Don't think I can wait nay longer...they certainly look like they are finishing.


Yeah mine have started to finish now they jus on water, hairs browning nicely and swelling like a teenager sat funny


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 15, 2010)

that deep psychosis makes me wanna kick your door in and rob you lol......only joking mate i would never do that......where do you live anyway? lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2010)

I live vertualy bang slap in the middle of the country, well bout 20 miles off centre.


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> cuz well I like a bit of variety plus the cheese is a bit too strong for a daily shomke, I like to get lifted as well as smashed lol. Also its like anything u wouldnt drink only 10 year old port and only eat choclate gataux. It wont stay special if u had it all the time lol. I had a quick dried morning glory spliff this mornin and it has hit the spot perfecly. I got some seeds in the post this morning from subcool, for £26.50 I got 5 jack the rippers and ten free testers from dank dairys cheese x cheese bx1 Im over the fuking moon yay. Just need the time and space to grow em lol


for u DST to see how long it was wen i get the bx1 seeds lol


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> for u DST to see how long it was wen i get the bx1 seeds lol


May be if you had said, I got 5 seeds for 3 and 6 pence, I would have got a better feeling for how old it was, lol!!! 

So when was that post mate? Do they still do 50pences in the UK, are they worth anything now? lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2010)

if u clik th blue speech quoats it taks ya to the post but it was posted on 06-02-2009 11:50 AM so not sure if it was feb or june lol. It also is the time i got the jtr seeds lol


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> if u clik th blue speech quoats it taks ya to the post but it was posted on 06-02-2009 11:50 AM so not sure if it was feb or june lol. It also is the time i got the jtr seeds lol


Ah, you learn something new everyday. 
The next post date was the 06-03-2009 so I would say it was June 2009 unless everymonth in 2009 just had the 6th day....I wondered why 2009 went soo quick!lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2010)

lol ah u are too clever for me DST i should of seen that lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2010)

my cat was sat by my tent so couldnt open her up for detailed shots lol, jus a teaser of the deep psychosis @ 8 weeks and4 days lol and my cat.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice bud, Nice Cat, very shiney looking fur!! Do you run your lights at night Westy?


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2010)

I do in the 400w tent in my living room yes but i run the 600 in my bedroom during the day


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> I do in the 400w tent in my living room yes but i run the 600 in my bedroom during the day


Seems like a plan, at least you don't have sudden lecky surges in the morning and at night! And running a 600 in yer bedroom while sleeping cannot be fun, lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2010)

the lecys bout 20 quid a week at min lol. heres some of the cats we was looking after this weekend lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> the lecys bout 20 quid a week at min lol. heres some of the cats we was looking after this weekend lol.


Quality shots Mr West, love em both!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2010)

lol, talking of breeding. Im finding my deep purple x psychosis male did his job on my jack the ripper, so another funky new cross. Fuk knows what to call em lol


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> lol, talking of breeding. Im finding my deep purple x psychosis male did his job on my jack the ripper, so another funky new cross. Fuk knows what to call em lol


It's all getting a bit Mitsubishi in here.....perhaps just something close to your Heart, like Little Ganja Princess....now is that not what Rose breeders use to do, name their new Rose after their sweetheart!


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

Mr Fred West, well I have just had the first scrump of cheese from the line....it's been up 3 1/2 days drying and was pretty much all good to smoke without anything needing to be done to it. Although I did only take a couple of smaller buds, the rest is sstill hanging.

The smell is coming back on the sickly rotting fruit side, tropical durian smell. I was very surprised how smooth it was already, but then I can perhaps put some of that down to my own skills (hahahaha - gotta claim something ffs) Anyway, back to the cheese report: As I said, the smoke was smooth and just a couple of tickly coughs in there, so I am sure it's going to cure a beauty. I just have the feeling that it won't get the chance to. Ah well I'll have the daughter to chop in a couple of weeks. Tasting a tad like the very best Buhhda cheese I smoked , a real anaseed flavour, intense sweetness. I think she is very much going to be what i would call, a "Breath Taker"....which I was getting already even without the cure.

Effect: Again, very surprised at the HIGH (in capitals for a reason.) t's a real clear high, not fuzzy in thinking patterns, but I have like an out of focus feeling around the side of my eyes....quite weird. And my whole body is also feeling nice and warm, with a slight heavyness to the muscles. Total package I believe.

I could go on with my ramblings but I'll sum up by saying, thanks Cheese Fairy, this is definitely a "no brainer" as a keeper for sure.

DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 17, 2010)

that deep psychosis is looking like its gonna be smoked sometime in the near future lol i tried too rep you but was denied. i'll have too owe you one


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> my cat was sat by my tent so couldnt open her up for detailed shots lol, jus a teaser of the deep psychosis @ 8 weeks and4 days lol and my cat.


pic page bump. Good to hear bout the cheese, i think i like the euphoric feeling u get from it and the buzzy tripyness of the high clears ur thoughts with every toke like sand draining through an egg timer


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 17, 2010)

Damn westy!








I love this pic


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2010)

shame about the fukin pm


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 18, 2010)

very nice mate. my prozak started the budding process earlier then al other ladies. lol thats strange, coz shes the youngest plant


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> very nice mate. my prozak started the budding process earlier then al other ladies. lol thats strange, coz shes the youngest plant


Thats prozak for you, unpredictable as f....lol. I can't believe someone has called a strain prozak! that's brilliant!


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 18, 2010)

lmao  it was the badest, toughest, hardest smoke ive eva smoked lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

I was on prozac for bets part of ten years, then i started growing and havent needed em since lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> I was on prozac for bets part of ten years, then i started growing and havent needed em since lol.


Bet yer glad you got that monkey off your back. My sister had real problems with it.


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

nasty stuff man, u feel numb to everything. I tried many others aswell dothapines were fun but if u forgot to take em u could possibly kill someone lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 20, 2010)

now then now then! been out of it this weeks peeps but am back and on track. seems its all go round here! cheese reports and lots of kitties. sweet. 

that deep psycho looks absolutely mouth wateroing westy fella! hats off . i want one! haha. or 6


----------



## bender420 (Aug 20, 2010)

Westy West, how it goes mate. Forgot about your ol pal bender. It's been a minute. 

Anyways I am back from a break and got my garden crackin again. It was a pleasure seeing some terrific flowers from westy, cheers. LOL I see you still got mad love for phat bitches.


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2010)

much love for my bendy mate, it has been a while man. Got a thread up? gis a link


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice and frosty! How much longer are you going to let her flower?


----------



## machnak (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks delicious!


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2010)

well shes 9 weeks tomorrow, i might let her go another week lol


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2010)

think i'll be chopping the dpq's tomorrow...the psycho is looking champ lad.


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2010)

ur dpq's are nine on monday aint they?


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2010)

think ill leave mine another week if i can lol


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> ur dpq's are nine on monday aint they?


tomorrow and looking ripe for the plucking. All 3 have been sitting right next to the vertical light, literally within a few inches. Will check them in the morning anyway.

EDIT: Here's one from the other day


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2010)

DST said:


> tomorrow and looking ripe for the plucking. All 3 have been sitting right next to the vertical light, literally within a few inches. Will check them in the morning anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Here's one from the other day


thats a super sexy shot. Im gonna knick ity for my personal collection lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 21, 2010)

that is covered in crystals lads.....have you both got the same pheno's?


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2010)

same seeds from same bud lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 21, 2010)

some pretty stable genetics then? looks good


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2010)

all they are is deep purple male x with a querkle female so the genetics are all sub cools


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 21, 2010)

i would of expected multiple varying phenos from crossing 2 subcool strains


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2010)

but i think deep purple was created to lock down a certain pheno of querkle. It was my first mess about with seeds lol, i liked the querkle so thats why i crossed em lol and cuz i got a male from the deep purple i grew lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 21, 2010)

its all good mate..i will be testing my own cross soon.....i have just built an earo cloner so i will be testing that out


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2010)

cool i hate doing clones lol


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2010)

There was def initely two different phenos I had. The pic above, the calyx's looked liked upside donw artichokes, and the other was a more traditional calyc shape, not as large. However, the buds on the first pheno (pic's above) are very tight and small compared to the other. Massive leaf to bud ratio on it...but those nugs do look very compact (so not a great yielder, but I am looking forward to the smoke.)
Will be interesting to see what phenos come from the next 2 seeds. I think the cross is a super one and I ain't even smoked it yet. I still laugh thinking of the name, Deep Purple Querkle......just has a ring to it.

I think I'll call my BX2 Cheese, Fred West's Killer Cheese, hahaha. I think it's quite appropriate.


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2010)

BX2 Cheese, Fred West's Killer Cheese. Im honerd mate lol i didnt do anything sept keep the seeds lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> think ill leave mine another week if i can lol



mmmm porn


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2010)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to "SICC" again.


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2010)

made some hash today 245g of trim and after 1 wash i got this lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmm love a nice chunk of the good stuff. always leaves your brain in a state


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> made some hash today 245g of trim and after 1 wash i got this lol


Nice, don't tell anyone how much you got they will never believe you, haha. Do you also just use the 1 bag to collect?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 23, 2010)

i was thinking that did'nt look much but then i spotted the 2 pence piece.....nice haul westy ladyou running it again?


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 23, 2010)

that bud looks fuckin evil westy....in a good way..your definately on to something with that cross


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree with Willy, super looking strain Mr West


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2010)

mr west said:


>


page bump jus shame about the pm, i thought i had it beat grrrrr more potasium bicobonate i fink next few in that tent


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't look at the mantel piece when I am poking the fire westy!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2010)

Love the shape of them buds man!..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2010)

DST said:


> I don't look at the mantel piece when I am poking the fire westy!!


hahah right on D. pm or not thats a gorgeous lookin bud


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 23, 2010)

hey westy i just read online a few peeps claiming that psychosis, is the same strain as blues/livers...so i typed psychosis blues livers into google and and found a page talking about postpartum psychosis AKA postpartum blues. what do you make of that chief? coincidence?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 23, 2010)

That's some nice looking hash! i did a bucket run last night and came out with a thimble. Tempted by some bags when i have monies.


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2010)

having a cut of each the psychosis and the livers/blues, they are virtualy the same plant to look at and to smoke lol. im tempted to chop the deep purple psycho, i have a livers to chop first lol. I still got the second and 3rd washes to do on my trim but the lump is dry now and weighs 14.03 g cuz i got fancy 2point scales now lol, ill weigh it again tomoz tto see if its lost any n get bbk to u's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

a half oz chunk of some brain melt hash eh! fuckin top work broseph


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2010)

cheers mate, it lost two grams over night but its dry enough to smoke now and it makes ya back all warm creaps round the back of ya head and destroys the cognative centre lmao.


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2010)

I had to cut half the deep psychosis tonight as i accidently snapped it bout 20inches down , im gutted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

aw fucksticks oh well im sure it cant be that far off is it?


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2010)

nah it was nine weeks and5 days so it was bout there i jus wanted to waitt ill the one i chopped today to dry


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2010)

swimming in top end buds again then! happy daze broski


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> nah it was nine weeks and5 days so it was bout there i jus wanted to waitt ill the one i chopped today to dry


oh well, guess u gotta early sample. the rest will finish up nicely.


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah bit more like taking half the plant as a sample not sure the rest will survive after that carnafge lool well see tho


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 25, 2010)

i thought it was only me that did clumsy shit like that.....oh well westy just means it will be smoked a few days earlier lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

yep in bout a day and half maybe with my 600w blowing on em lol, im propped gutted it was the top 2 feet of plant more or less the primo buds ffs, still it did look kinda ready lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 25, 2010)

shit happens mate......not like you cant grow a hundred more donkey dick buds is it mate.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

worse things have definately happened at sea westy. lol its usually me that snaps plants when im drunk


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> yep in bout a day and half maybe with my 600w blowing on em lol, im propped gutted it was the top 2 feet of plant more or less the primo buds ffs, still it did look kinda ready lol


All is far from lost then, it certainly looked muchas smokable!!! Just waiting for the fekkin cleaner to go so I can chong my JtR, hehe.


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

I wasnt drunk lol, it happend first thing yesterday morning wen i tookthe livers out. The main cola wasnt supported enough for its weigty buds i shoulf of tied her to the mast but i didnt so its my own bloody fault lol. Got the clone in veg ready to go now lol, jus need to clone her and we r away again lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

badabing badaboom circle of life begins anew. ill be taking a round of cuts this weekend livers & cherry cheddar(though non look very cheesey sadly) i think ill leave the bubblegum. gonna be busy time for the fairy 

when you next setting about the clones westy?


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

hopefully the clones i took last week will take and i could possibly take some off them in a few weeks. I got a deep psychosis mother in my veg i wana clone. Need to get the big shit out of veg lol casey jones red diesel and pinapple chunk(moster plant)


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 25, 2010)

seriously to lads you should get yourselfs an earo-cloner....or do what i did and build one.it seriously the easy as fuck to build one and only cost 50 quid all in. but now i never have to buy plugs again. oh and i rooted my first clones in it this week.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

im kinda stuck in my ways i like peat pellets i tried a while back to make one but it just didnt work i think i know where it went wrong though & it was loud having the bubbles/pump etc


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

i was naughty last night and bought 5 fem seeds lmao iced grapfruit http://www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/single-pick-n-mix-female-iced-grapefruit-x_line-feminised-seeds-2374
I cant help my self lmao. I dunt need em lol jus fancied em lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

hahahah easy done init man. lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

Im dangerous wen i got money lol tho i think i snagged quite a bargain there


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im dangerous wen i got money lol tho i think i snagged quite a bargain there


sounds like you got some female chromozones creeping through there Westy, lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

only with beans and balasts lol, im no shoe whore like some guys round here lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

DST said:


> sounds like you got some female chromozones creeping through there Westy, lol.





DST said:


> sure thing love!!! First the JtR.....after me slice of Lemon Drizzle cake that is....


hahaha seems its catching


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha seems its catching


Oh for sure, I am totally in touch with my feminine side, hehehe.....I believe its called being, A New Man!!....and catching a bargain is just part oh the Scottish way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2010)

i tend to go for the half caveman half new man approach allows a lot more scope haha


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

I too am totaly emotinaly literate even if i cant spell it lol. Half cave man as in looks not actions i hope, I look like the hairy end of a cave man at min lol. Might go for the full beard for winter lol. Ive always liked that biker look where ya head hair is like 2 mm and ur chin hair is like 4".


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

Haha, I just shaved off my beard and tache about 2 weeks ago!!! It was totally going grey the old beard. Kinda miss it now! One thing though, it certainly grows back,ffs I forgot how much of a chore shaving is!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah i love a clean shaved face but dont like shaving lol


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 25, 2010)

...I see alot of the same folks here that are on the 600 watt thread. I dropped pics on that thread also, but...here's my cheese.


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

very nice fiend, i can see why ur postin in everyones thread lol. good work


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 25, 2010)

Westy you blow me away everytime. I mean, I have grown some nice plants in my limited experience but you seem to pull off
blinders every time. Crikey you even have leaves that look a better smoke than some of the bud I have produced!


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 25, 2010)

Try my sig again if you would and let me know where it takes you.
Thanks


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

Barking Mad said:


> Try my sig again if you would and let me know where it takes you.
> Thanks


lmao wot did u do it takes ya to ebay now lmaro. I cant take all the credit its down to the coco and the plants im growing. Genetics is key and the canna coco range of nutes and boosters and bat shit tea lol


----------



## Barking Mad (Aug 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> lmao wot did u do it takes ya to ebay now lmaro. I cant take all the credit its down to the coco and the plants im growing. Genetics is key and the canna coco range of nutes and boosters and bat shit tea lol


That is some funked up sig I got aint it? I mean where in that address does it say ebay?? Mental.

Anyway. Talking of canna. My whiteberry's are all in canna coco and I have all the coco nutes and booster to go with it too.
I used the nutes on my G13s which are in soil and wondered if that was what hurt them but it is more likely to have been the spray.
i got 3 widows that are only a few weeks from cropping (3 or 4 hopefully)2 of them hardly look frosty at all but 1 does.
I'm not that worried, the last widows didn't look great but they smelled and worked just fine. (should that be smelled or smelt?) Either way they really stank and I loved it.
I'm off to watch some footy now, see you again in a few months no doubt lol.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 25, 2010)

hello fellas, take a peak at my thread


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> hello fellas, take a peak at my thread


u know im there dude


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2010)

I recon the dpp will be dry enough for a tester tomoz lol, ill take a pic of it wen i take it off the stalk lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2010)

bring the noise!!! where dem snaps at west


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 27, 2010)

yeah i second that....bring on the weekend bud porn


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

eeerh ok ill shot the box in working with now lol




the deep purple psychosis i snapped off lol. and my livers ready for jars.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> eeerh ok ill shot the box in working with now lolView attachment 1122367View attachment 1122368
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

aaaah i needed that


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2010)

Loverly jubbily Mr West!!! I think you had that accident just at the right time!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

i still got the bottom half in the tent the buds are having a spurt on wots left has new growth lol, gave it two litres of ph'ed water last night to see if it swells some more


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2010)

wooooooooooot thats some nice lookin bud right there west, the deep psycho looks like it was just bout done anyway! you had a test run?


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

I tried to nik a bottom bud of fthat branch but it didnt wann give it up so its not quite there


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 27, 2010)

westy do you trim when dry or wet?


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

i trim as im chopping so wet lol it gets messy if u wait for it to dry i find


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2010)

i tried it a while back as it was said to improve the flavour leaving the sugar leaves on, but in the side by side i did it just took an extra 2 days to dry and made little to no difference really, well apart from the mess as you say haha


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 27, 2010)

oh fuck that then...i've seen loadsa people do it dry but never tried myself....i'll take your word on it lads


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2010)

looks like the perfect fuck up..


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

I think the trics are cloudy


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 27, 2010)

fuken great mate. well done. puff puff pass>>>> and im goin to mw2 world lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> fuken great mate. well done. puff puff pass>>>> and im goin to mw2 world lol


i dont like it there. too many 13 year olds with grenade launchers.....lol.....more of a bioshock kinda guy


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 27, 2010)

mofuka i love my gl, how bout dat


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 27, 2010)

u console gamer or pc?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 27, 2010)

your not 13 are you? lol


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 27, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> your not 13 are you? lol


 lmfao  nah im not, im 24 .... 13 years old kid runnin 2x1 meters scrog on hes roof lol


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Aug 27, 2010)

soz for floodin ur thread westie, i will bump the pic for ya for the new page lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> soz for floodin ur thread westie, i will bump the pic for ya for the new page lol


wen ya ready then lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>livers and buble hash  lol 13yo with a scrog on his roof lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> soz for floodin ur thread westie, i will bump the pic for ya for the new page lol


are you associated with pick n mix?.. i keep thinkin its an ad, but its your grow lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2010)

page 700??


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> page 700??


for me its page175 lol i have the linier disp[lay to fit the most posts per page


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

still almost 7000 posts bro, cant wait to meet ya in person it should be a reet laugh man.


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> still almost 7000 posts bro, cant wait to meet ya in person it should be a reet laugh man.


You lads should do a business trip to the Dam, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

i am there in a heart beat maybe off peak after xmas? might not be as easy for further down the country to fly but shouldnt be much more£


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2010)

me and the princess have now got our birth certificates so it jus a small expence to get a passport.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 28, 2010)

that would be crazy guys.....don would be influencing you all too take loadsa white hahahaha......you all prob dont need that much influencing mind


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> me and the princess have now got our birth certificates so it jus a small expence to get a passport.


 aye its not cheap like bout 89 bar i think could be wrong like


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> that would be crazy guys.....don would be influencing you all too take loadsa white hahahaha......you all prob dont need that much influencing mind


 who moi????? a RIU jolly boys outing lets make it happen


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2010)

gutted i found a bit of bud rot in my cola. I cut it out and it was only a gram or so.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> gutted i found a bit of bud rot in my cola. I cut it out and it was only a gram or so.
> 
> View attachment 1124113View attachment 1124112



*big bump for the 7000th post *


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

woooop wooooop! a gram lost is good going with mould usually its much worse by time you notice. stobking cola though still westy!


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> gutted i found a bit of bud rot in my cola. I cut it out and it was only a gram or so.
> 
> View attachment 1124113View attachment 1124112


new page bump lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2010)

fuck sorry im always doing that westy haha im chuffed virgin aint cut my service off!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2010)

the whole thing isnt moldy is it? iv'e heard of people cooking with moldy weed.


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2010)

nah was only bout a gram wen i cut it all out lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 28, 2010)

cool, smoke safe


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 28, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/339548-tga-others.html?highlight=subcool

westy you should really check this thread out its a sticky by subcool. he has asked everyone to post pics of there tga grows and cross's. you should defo throw up a couple of pics your cross's.


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2010)

I would if i was happy enough with the grow lol. wen i get the pm licked and have a clean grow ill post there lol


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/339548-tga-others.html?highlight=subcool
> 
> westy you should really check this thread out its a sticky by subcool. he has asked everyone to post pics of there tga grows and cross's. you should defo throw up a couple of pics your cross's.


He's a savvy bloody chappy aint he...lets start a thread so that everyone can see how delicious the beans I sell are...very clever! Fair play to the fella.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2010)

sorry lads, was replying on the new page, missed this one....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i am there in a heart beat maybe off peak after xmas? might not be as easy for further down the country to fly but shouldnt be much more£


You could all sail from Newcastle....hahaha...my mates done it when they came over and fitted my kitchen - just don't drink on the ferry too hard as they breathalise you as you are leaving when you arrive in Holland, haha.



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> that would be crazy guys.....don would be influencing you all too take loadsa white hahahaha......you all prob dont need that much influencing mind


lmao....none of that stuff for me...turns me into a right annoying kaaaant! So Will, you down for the Dam trip?



mr west said:


> me and the princess have now got our birth certificates so it jus a small expence to get a passport.


Get on it my son!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye its not cheap like bout 89 bar i think could be wrong like
> 
> who moi????? a RIU jolly boys outing lets make it happen


I agree!!!



mr west said:


> gutted i found a bit of bud rot in my cola. I cut it out and it was only a gram or so.
> 
> View attachment 1124113View attachment 1124112


Still looks delicious to me!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 29, 2010)

lmao....none of that stuff for me...turns me into a right annoying kaaaant! So Will, you down for the Dam trip?

i would love to come but i doubt i would be able too make it.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i would love to come but i doubt i would be able too make it.


Well it would be good to have more of the lads in tow!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2010)

DST said:


> Well it would be good to have more of the lads in tow!!


so we canny come on our own then lol? Had to take the dpq's last night cuz of same problem grr


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 29, 2010)

i would have to bring my missus.......she smokes more than me so it could be costly lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah might be cheaper than leaving her at home tho with the main stash lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2010)

You can visit on your own anytime Westy, yer a big boy now, hehe. the more the merrier is all....and the weed is plentifull! And I am sure I could arrange some decent prices at my local as well! Am not sure Don's misses would let him go on his own anyway, not with his recent antics, hahaha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

my misses would never let me go alone, and im not sure i'd want to. but we were/are plannin for nov. but idk now with these kids on my hands.


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2010)

I wouldnt want to go with out my princess, shes my world lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> I wouldnt want to go with out my princess, shes my world lol.


i know what you mean.
sorry bout the mold man, i just opened some bags of trim i was saving and it was moldy, like furry.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> I wouldnt want to go with out my princess, shes my world lol.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i know what you mean.
> sorry bout the mold man, i just opened some bags of trim i was saving and it was moldy, like furry.


The pair of you are making me all teary eyed...


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2010)

tears of joy i hope, we'll have no signs of weakness infront of the ladys lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2010)

haha, 

Balan Singh, very funny Westy!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2010)

hahah lads ive done the ferry a few times and theres no way in hell id do it again. on at 5 bored by 6 pissed by 8 hung over in the AM in a cabin under the deisel engines and car decks with a nice rocking motion swilling the duty free round your gut, then you realise that those plastic bags arent for rubbish. 

flights are like £40-50 more your there in an hour after having a cuppa in flight. 

i doubt the mrs would want to come as she doesnt smoke ( i know haha) but we talked about going soon ish anyway on the proviso that i wasnt all day chonged in a coffee shop. dont think shes going to want to flit round the museums on her todd like.


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2010)

last time i went was with a woman, non romantic type and we dfid every museaum the dam had to offer lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2010)

[youtube]/v/hGSAOPWSleg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2010)

mr west said:


> last time i went was with a woman, non romantic type and we dfid every museaum the dam had to offer lol.


I've been here 10 years plus and I ain't even been round all the museums....did you manage to sleep Westy? lol....

Nice tune.


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah we hada local coffee shop called kiff kiff we used to sit nd play cards till they kicked us out


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah we hada local coffee shop called kiff kiff we used to sit nd play cards till they kicked us out


It is now called Het Wolkje by all accounts: which means the Little Cloud
http://www.coffeeshop.freeuk.com/RealThing4.html


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2010)

DST said:


> It is now called Het Wolkje by all accounts: which means the Little Cloud
> http://www.coffeeshop.freeuk.com/RealThing4.html


Thats mental, its still there lol much better than the turisty places. I shall show my mate wen i see her shell be weell chufed lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 31, 2010)

I went to dam for a week over new year in 98 i think and got the hotel free coz the guy thought i was staying another day. I was walking to reception to pay and he asked me if i was gonna pay in cash and i said yeah and his phone rang and he covered the mouth peice and said just pay before you leave tomorrow, result lol he didn't have any of my details so i got away clean lol i'd like to go back but my mates that have smoked my weed reckon it knocks the dams into a cocked hat. They're prolly going to the wrong places tho
My mrs doesn't smoke either Don, its cheap that way lol drinks like a fish mind


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> They're prolly going to the wrong places tho


I would say so...90% of the stuff sold is grown commerically with no love or care...and then the coffeeshops call it whatever they think the tourists will buy....

The weed you want to buy is grown by people just like you and me and sold in various decent coffeeshops. And sometimes you can get lucky with a batch at a Mom and Pop coffeeshop, but it depends on your Donald Duck.

Most decent weed is going to be 10 euro plus per gram these days. For OG Kush, some Cheese, good Haze varieties you can pay between 13/14 euro up to 18 euro per gram!!! (shocking!!)
Ranges from 6-10 euro for pollem and then Ice-olator, bubble hash, etc, 10 euro up to whatever price you imagine (I saw grams at over a 100 euro once)!! ridiculous.)


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2010)

All i really recall was running out of money within a day or two of arriving


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2010)

I remember i had a 500 pound over draft wich got maxed out. Its easy to spend loadsa money in the dam. Whats the crack with smoking your own home grow in a coffee shop if u buy a coffee?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> I remember i had a 500 pound over draft wich got maxed out. Its easy to spend loadsa money in the dam. Whats the crack with smoking your own home grow in a coffee shop if u buy a coffee?


Think next time i go i'll only buy as much as i ell of my own prior to going. Once you've had your first large jar, it suddenly become very hard to justify spending £10-£20 for an evenings smoke


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah couldnt afford to smoke like i do and pay for it.


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> I remember i had a 500 pound over draft wich got maxed out. Its easy to spend loadsa money in the dam. Whats the crack with smoking your own home grow in a coffee shop if u buy a coffee?


"Consumptie is verplicht", which means Consumption is required, and you can consume anything you want, be it coffee, coca cola, or a joint. As long as you buy something you can smoke whatever weed you want.
There is only one coffeeshop that I have ever been told I couldn't sit down because i was not buying weed, and that was the KADINSKY coffeeshop, please do not ever go there, they are a bunch of C_NTS! Can you believe it!!! I was also with my Mum which was even worse, she couldn't believe how rude the minimum wage "oh this is only a temporary job until I become a fukking LEGEND" bitch behind the counter was!!! Apart from that, a few changes in that some coffeeshops have seperated their selling area from their smoking area (due to smoking laws.) 

Anyway, Yes you can smoke as much as you like. However if you pull out a large bag (more than 5 grams) you will probably be asked to leave a lot of places. If the police came for a raid (which they tend to do around 2X per year for the big shops) and there was someone in your shop with a lot of weed on them...this can bring hassles!!! Not only to the person with the weed, but also the shop....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2010)

thats crazy the shop can have kilo's under the counter but the punters can only have less than a Q bonkers, still a mile better than we got in blighty like


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2010)

so keep it in small bags then lol


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

I am not 100% of what stock limits are, but inside the shop they are allowed a max of 500 grams of product. The police raid and check this, all product is weighed. I think with stock limits in pace it also means it is difficult for planning. If someone has the best gear around, and your stick is full, realistically you cannot buy it....it's all a bit of a Grey Area...hence why they called my favourite coffeeshop the Grey Area...

They are allowed to sell you max 5 grams, so if you get caught in the shop with more it can look suspicious. I have never heard of anyone getting done for having more, but there's always a first. 

And yeh, you see like tourists with about 10 bags of 1 gram deals...makes me laugh because 50% of it is probably the same haha.


----------



## LTZ (Sep 1, 2010)

a would say you have to inspect your weed in the dam before you buy it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 1, 2010)

haha, if i came u gotta gimme a list if the "good" local hometown faves.. i dont wanna get screwed


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2010)

heres my sixhun tent the other day.


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

LTZ said:


> a would say you have to inspect your weed in the dam before you buy it





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, if i came u gotta gimme a list if the "good" local hometown faves.. i dont wanna get screwed


I would say you gotta check your weed wherever you buy it! 

My favourite, T is a secret cupboard with lovely glass jars right next to my grow cab, haha!

Speaking of grow cabs, looking sweet Westy. Could you not raise those lassess on the left a bit towards the sun? Providing you don't invite Don round to do it when he's on the sause! lol.



mr west said:


> View attachment 1130597View attachment 1130596
> 
> heres my sixhun tent the other day.


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

looking at them again, I see they are alreayd raised, lol.....higher buckets needed!!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah its a mission, im gonna take a few plants out and put them under my fourhun lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah its a mission, im gonna take a few plants out and put them under my fourhun lol.


How you finding driving the 600?


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2010)

this is the second tent full under it, i loved the yield last run lol


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> this is the second tent full under it, i loved the yield last run lol


Yup, that's what I like as well, the yield!! makes my jars last a lot longer haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2010)

all present and correct eh westy lad looks good man. people seem to have this idea i do silly things when drunk....

whats the lanky one to the right fred?


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2010)

thats the ai x bb out of lgps buds lolthe only seed she got from her grow lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2010)

de ja vu!?!?!?!? lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 1, 2010)

haha, full from corner to corner.. love it.
do you trim the lower branches and what-nots beneath the canopy, or no? just wondering, come late flowering you might be not be able to get that thing closed, a full house is a happy house(or tent, in your case)


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, full from corner to corner.. love it.
> do you trim the lower branches and what-nots beneath the canopy, or no? just wondering, come late flowering you might be not be able to get that thing closed, a full house is a happy house(or tent, in your case)


in the past ive saved the bottom crap for smoking or selling but i might get in there wih th shears and clear some space.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 2, 2010)

Just started checking out this thread, I was reading on page 100 and some thing and looked and realized there was over 700 pages, so much for catching up on all of that. I have a single Cheese going from Greenhouse, its a nice little plant, the shorty of my whole group. It has leaves that look mostly sativa to me, but the plant is determined to stay short.I put it in the middle so it would get the most light, and the damn thing still didnt get very tall. Switched to 12/12 yesterday I will see how she stretches. Cheese has always interested me and I wish I could get one the exodus clones. Mr.West your tent looks a lot like mine being that it is crowded as fuck. But I am hoping for the best, as in more top buds, Im not worried about the lower stuff, Im going for a canopy of goodness. I dont chop off the all the branches on the bottom because some of them have grown to the canopy, I just snip off all the little shit like lower secondary branches that will never give me more than a one hitter or something like that once its done drying and curing.


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2010)

all them littel bits add up tho


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 2, 2010)

You can look at it that way, another way too look at it is they are taking energy from the bigger buds, I think it at least evens out, and the top buds are usually the best parts.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2010)

My argument for not liking fluffy popcorn is it's a pain to trim in comaprisson to a nice hard cola, can just run the scissors along the bud, with popcorn i normally have mini anger tantrums and chuck the thing in the trim pot instead


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> My argument for not liking fluffy popcorn is it's a pain to trim in comaprisson to a nice hard cola, can just run the scissors along the bud, with popcorn i normally have mini anger tantrums and chuck the thing in the trim pot instead


couldve never said it better, i saved all my popcorn cuz i was gonna make butter.. blah, it turned all moldy on me.. but now i just let it dry leaves n all.. n hide from myslef for hard times..


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

Well my popcorn gets treated like all my weed. It gets trimmed and put into jars. If it's not finished by the next round it either stays in the bottom of the jar and gets added to, or gets flung into a bag with ice and water to make hash...we call it schwag in the Dam....still gets you bloody stoned if you grow good weed, lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2010)

I had over an oz of schwag from my last cheese run from 2 plants so its worth hanging on to or hashing or selling or giving away its worth hanging on to


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> I had over an oz of schwag from my last cheese run from 2 plants so its worth hanging on to or hashing or selling or giving away its worth hanging on to


Too right old parts, when my father was around we use to get beat up if we didn't finish the food given to us....same principle applies to Green. I would actually be interested in seeing how much of the theory about removing the lower buds actually adds to the tops? Does the same apply to other flowers or fruit for example?

EDIT: And even more so when it's cheesey, haha!!!
.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Too right old parts, when my father was around we use to get beat up if we didn't finish the food given to us....same principle applies to Green. I would actually be interested in seeing how much of the theory about removing the lower buds actually adds to the tops? Does the same apply to other flowers or fruit for example?
> 
> EDIT: And even more so when it's cheesey, haha!!!
> .


 i was laughing at the first part, i hate wasting food(no leftovers here).. dogs, mice eat all that! 

im not sure if it helps to trim the lower, but popcorn buds are a pain to manicure, plus with the bushiness of his canopy i doubt those lower buds gettin any of that hps goodness


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2010)

imma have to buy schwag today, ill sho u guys a pic too, so u euro's can see sum ugly mexican schwag


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> imma have to buy schwag today, ill sho u guys a pic too, so u euro's can see sum ugly mexican schwag


Believe you me, there is enough schwag around Europe and the UK, we seen it all here lad, hahaha....stuff that smells of Diesel (real diesel that is!!!) and stuff that even Bubbles (in a bad plasticy way) when you burn it...not too mention all the tricks they get up to these days with glass and metal filings, etc...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2010)

oh yea, i heard bout the glass issue in the uk, thats sick. our schwag has no smell, but if i had to say the closest thing id say it smells like black pepper, then it super dry n compressed.. ugh i hate smokin it, but im gonna try a water cure this time.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Too right old parts, when my father was around we use to get beat up if we didn't finish the food given to us....same principle applies to Green. I would actually be interested in seeing how much of the theory about removing the lower buds actually adds to the tops? Does the same apply to other flowers or fruit for example?
> 
> EDIT: And even more so when it's cheesey, haha!!!
> .


 Actually it does apply to fruits and vegetables as well. If you want to grow a giant tomato, you clip all but one out of a bunch, there are several bunches on a tomato plant, and it will keep producing them, this way all the energy goes to fewer tomatoes, and they get bigger. I was curious about that myself and tried it in my garden this year and it worked. Didnt taste better or anything, was just bigger. And I know they do a lot of trimming to the apple, peach, and pear trees around here when they are young, mostly lower stuff like we are talking about. As for the swag, I dont know where to rate most of what I get here, it ranges I guess from mid grade to crap. Anything good is expensive as hell, that is why you just gotta grow your own where Im at. Unless your ok with the mid grade and the crap. Fuck I hate crap weed. Whats up with the glass pieces you guys were talking about? Thats some dirty shit puttin glass particles in someones weed.


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2010)

So six of one and half a dozen of the other really then?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> So six of one and half a dozen of the other really then?


sounds about right to me....lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2010)

i planted some of my prodigal seeds tonight 2 x dpp x jack the ripper and 2 x dpp x livers and 2 x Dog. SHould be a fun holiday season


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2010)

lol, i love the name.. livers


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 3, 2010)

A nice line up Fred. Whats DOG?


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2010)

D stands for divet og kush its a cross of head band and og kush, one of DST's seeds lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> A nice line up Fred. Whats DOG?


i thought u was a member oif the 600 club???? its all on that thread


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2010)

and it's oh so stinky!.. n stretchy lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2010)

the livers grows like it half sister cheese very viney and sativay


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 4, 2010)

Good Morning Sir. Trust all has been well as I've been away.
I'm sure your takin care of me Amy..LOL


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.omgmusic.com/news/amy-winehouse-single-again


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2010)

just ready for u hemlock she looks good in that pic lol






kiss-ass


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> just ready for u hemlock she looks good in that pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She does actually. Lovely dark hair

EDIT: Mind you, looking at that wrist omg...


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 4, 2010)

DST said:


> Mind you, looking at that wrist omg...


LOL yeah she's nothing but skin and bones.


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2010)

just had a fatty of my deep purple x psychosis and am propper cained.


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2010)

Let me show u the leafs of my deep purple psychosis or deep psycho as i shall now call her. Also my casey jones seedling lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2010)

she looks so nice n uniform... good job


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2010)

Lights of piccs


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

The Casey looks spot on Westy, exactly same leaf formation as on the original!!! Nice.

The DP X P leaves also look very similar to the cheese? Very spacious Star like shaped leaves....if you know what I mean?!?!?!

All is well then in the tent!


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2010)

Its the mad double serations i was looking at much more than the cheese


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> just ready for u hemlock she looks good in that pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHHH my girl, drugs are terrible thing when abused......LOL...we've all done that a time or 3,4, anyway.

Dope looks Great as always Mr west...!!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2010)

worset thing is wen u lose the weight on yas wrists and neck its very hard to put it back on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2010)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit west looks like you might have unlocked a bit more of the SK1 from the psycho side ive never seen livers cheese or psycho have THAT many serrations.  top work fella


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2010)

Hold up, Livers and Psychosis are both cheese cuts?.. i've only heard of the exodus cheese.. beside ghs, barneys and such


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2010)

well its a bit controversial but yeah basically. cheese is simply a sensi skunk#1 pheno. livers and psychosis are crosses of it. dont ask me what tho i have no idea

id leave the ghs and barneys well alone their mostly afghan with a hint of cheese.


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2010)

lovin the pics mr west,im gettin closer too gettin me some real cheese!!i hope.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2010)

so that being said, if i order sensi's skunk #1 , i could find the "cheese" pheno. im sorry if im blabbering on.. i love genetics n the rumors/stories behind them..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2010)

totally man mighht take you a hundred beans but you could find that golden bean man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2010)

lol, i think i'll go with dr.greenthumb, they say there's is a s1 of the original cheese


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 7, 2010)

My GH cheese is a tiny fucker. Isnt skunk#1 a bad ass plant? You can get a cherry pheno, a lemon pheno, a cheese pheno, super skunky, light skunk, orange smell, grapefruit smell, Im sure it goes on from there. But the growth is pretty consistent for something that can range so far. But you are more than likely going to get a skunky smell pheno, the others are more rare, and you would have to keep doing full grows of just skunk#1 to find one of the others.


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2010)

skunk #1 of 20 years ago is a bit difrent to skunk #1 today cuz they intruduced afgani to the mix and that kinda over rides everything else, i would say trying to get a cheesye pheno from a cheese seeed strain is more doable. Thats my 2 cents worth


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> Lights of piccs



Lookin damn good westy my boy!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2010)

cheers "SICC" mate


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 7, 2010)

Ay up. Hello mate, just stopping by.
I need a new camera AGAIN I wanted posted a couple of pics before I harvested.
I've just taken down both my G13s and a widow. The G13s are a week or 2 early but I had some issues with them and they had to come down.
They're still nice though. 

As cramped as your tent looks I bet I could fit my sleeping bag in there!  

Baked


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 8, 2010)

It all looks mint in there Fred.
Livers also goes by the name "blues" and a seed company called underground originals use it in a couple of the strains they make. I read somewhere that livers is an old Northern Lights but its so like cheese i'd say its an old SK#1 pheno but there is prolly only a handfull of ppl that actually know and they probably can't remember lol out of the clone only plants i've grown, cheese, psychosis and livers. Cheese is defo my fave in all areas, taste, high and its a dream to grow and it looks amazing all the way through veg and flower


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2010)

Barking Mad said:


> Ay up. Hello mate, just stopping by.
> I need a new camera AGAIN I wanted posted a couple of pics before I harvested.
> I've just taken down both my G13s and a widow. The G13s are a week or 2 early but I had some issues with them and they had to come down.
> They're still nice though.
> ...


ypo barking mate everytime i come by this thread im super baked stoned out my face lol g13 sounds good man. I might swap a few plants about to my other tent wich only has 4 plants in theer at min. Anyway good to see ya barlin mate blast from the paast. I was seaking to londoner the other day if anyone remembers him? Hes doing ok jus waiting for the couincil to come and do his windows and hell be bak on it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2010)

cant wait to see the fella from the big smoke get some trees on the go. man was one of the handful that showed me the ropes


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah I doubt he'll have a jurnal on here, I think hes too para for that but im sure hell send me a few pics wen he going. Bout 2 months he rekons if all goes well with the council. I converted him to coco aswell so should be fum.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2010)

i should coco !! sweet well send him me best mr west


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 10, 2010)

Good Eveing Mr West..

Question,,,,, didn't you grow some SharksBreath a while back?

I got a Fem Seed and was wondering how you did on the yield, did ya like the Stone ect..
Thanks


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2010)

No mate ive never grown sharks breath sorry>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Sep 11, 2010)

looks good sept the nute burned claw effect on one of ur ladies


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

nothin wrong wit a lil burn.. she'll keep on pushin


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2010)

that burn u see isnt nute burn but a brush with the hot glass moving it around lol. Dunno why its clawing?


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2010)

Seems to be a common thing amongst very tall and thin sativa types.


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2010)

theres wads of buds on it tho, ill take some pics tonight if i remember lol


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> theres wads of buds on it tho, ill take some pics tonight if i remember lol


The other reason I think the leaves might be like that are due to the height of it. that cola expects the light to be super high above it, but it's practically looking down on the light. I have seen the same things on the leaves on some of my girls on the top shelf previously. As another suggestion. Has it been like this since it gained it's height?

Anyroads, alright lad!

DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2010)

yeah its just the leafs that arnt under the light lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2010)

here i come to return a compliment, and i'm afraid all i can say is those look rather funky :/ can they be bent and tied or would it compromise stuff growing beneath?


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2010)

id be aswell lopping the topps off lol


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> id be aswell lopping the topps off lol


It may be an idea just bending them over like TTT said. Even a slight snap might help pump some extra nutes in there....


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice grow. I thought cheese was an indica tho??


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh no, don't recommend a TT idea, you can't hold me responsible! Won't be held responsible! I work with trial and error. Error is the operative word here


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2010)

[email protected] ttt, Not everything in my garden is cheese these days SB garlic


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh I see. I didnt read the whole thread yet.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 13, 2010)

Same thing happened to my more sativa super lemon haze with the leaves, in a previous grow, actually one I helped with, it was heat, your temps are probably higher above the light, heat rises.


----------



## hondo46er (Sep 13, 2010)

I feel for ya man even though you gotta awesome looking grow its always that one bud that you can't quite fit under the light. I'm gonna have that same problem eventually but I'm hoping a little SCROG and a lot of fimming, topping and lst will mitigate it.

Your plant is fucking huge. Just thought I'd point that out if no one else has yet. 

Hope mine end up like that. SUBBED!

If you get a chance maybe you could check out my grow and give me some pointers. Always lookin to improve!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah its just the leafs that arnt under the light lol.



might i suggest my patented High Stress Training tech for this one!?!?! not seen a lanky lass like that in your tent for a while bro


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 13, 2010)

Good Morning MR West. Man those bitches are tall. Can ya tie them over???


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2010)

did some hst today, whdo ya think?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

nice work westy!! bitches love getting bent over!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2010)

four twenty uk bump lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## whietiger88101 (Sep 13, 2010)

May god save the cheese !


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2010)

It wont be god that saves it, it'll be us keeping the clone alive that are saving it lol.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 13, 2010)

I hope my Cheese smells like some kind of cheese by the end, because right now it doesn't. She has grown up a bit but still doesnt look like she will yield much, but I could be wrong.


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2010)

it dont actualy smell of cheese, it smells much nicer than that. It was named cheese because og the pungent potency of the fuely skunky intence smell even through a few baggies itll stink ya car out in no time.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 13, 2010)

To the touch, while growing, it is incredible citrusy


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 13, 2010)

Citrusy huh? Well I will have to check mine out I think it just has more of a good pot smell, thats about the best I can describe it, but it just started to flower so we'll see.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> It wont be god that saves it, it'll be us keeping the clone alive that are saving it lol.


Very true Mr West very True....and a rather witty remark may I add, haha.



mr west said:


> it dont actualy smell of cheese, it smells much nicer than that. It was named cheese because og the pungent potency of the fuely skunky intence smell even through a few baggies itll stink ya car out in no time.


I was down speaking to a grower at my local coffeeshop (old skool geez with a zz top beard, haha) and gave him a wiff of the cheese. He was like, "well I can't really smell the cheese, I would be interested to know what they used to back-cross, I mean, Exodus cheese must have something to do with leaving the original strain because of the name Exodus...blah blah blah.." at which point I had turned off and couldn't really be bothered telling him the difference between indica based BigBuhdaCheese, Greenhouse cheese, etc and this strain. Ah well, I am still happy with the BX2 Cheese I got, it's a winner for sure.

Top work on the HST, they are gonna be fat knuckles.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2010)

just stuck my napper in the tent to see wot if anything has happend since the bending and they havent tried to get straight but the buds are turning towards the light yay does a happy dance. I worry about the plants that have had it flop into thier space, Poor headband. I shall start some pk action this week as they are coming up to 6 weeks flores on friday. I cut a couple of potential clones off the casey jones and jus stuck em in a glass of water under my light and the one of em has thrown a few roots into the water lol, spoze i should do the decent thing and bury em lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> just stuck my napper in the tent to see wot if anything has happend since the bending and they havent tried to get straight but the buds are turning towards the light yay does a happy dance. I worry about the plants that have had it flop into thier space, Poor headband. I shall start some pk action this week as they are coming up to 6 weeks flores on friday. I cut a couple of potential clones off the casey jones and jus stuck em in a glass of water under my light and the one of em has thrown a few roots into the water lol, spoze i should do the decent thing and bury em lol.


Good work, the Casey's do seem to be quick rooters!!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 14, 2010)

I understand that its not the same, the gh cheese, compared to the exodus cheese or whatever. I just had the idea, I believe from a few smoke reports that it had a unique funk to it, that was similar to some kind of cheese, what cheese i dont know. Oh well, Im not a big cheese fan as far as food goes anyway.


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2010)

Advisory provided by	Google
Safe Browsing
Diagnostic page for rollitup.org/toke-n-talk

What is the current listing status for rollitup.org/toke-n-talk?

Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this website may harm your computer.

Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 1 time(s) over the past 90 days.

What happened when Google visited this site?

Of the 47 pages that we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 31 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time that Google visited this site was on 2010-09-14, and the last time that suspicious content was found on this site was on 2010-09-14.

Malicious software is hosted on 1 domain(s), including cnjug.com/.

1 domain(s) appear to be functioning as intermediaries for distributing malware to visitors of this site, including drads.net/.

This site was hosted on 1 network(s) including AS46176 (SKIPL).

Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware?

Over the past 90 days, rollitup.org/toke-n-talk did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites.

Has this site hosted malware?

No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.

How did this happen?

In some cases, third parties can add malicious code to legitimate sites, which would cause us to show the warning message.

Next steps:

* Return to the previous page.
* If you are the owner of this website, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Centre.

Updated 24 hours ago

©2008 Google - Google Home

so apparently this is an attack website now ffs????


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2010)

Hard to find websites like these with this many users that will not have some sort of malware, etc. As long as you got a decent firewall, etc then you should be right.....it's the same as walking down the street lad, sometimes you are going to step in dog shit if you ain't looking where you are going, doesn't mean the streets are throwing dog shit at us, hahaha.


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2010)

yeah but google tell me every page i look at and its a pain in the arse. My pc is wellprotected but google nanny says i cant play lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2010)

me too this blows


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah but google tell me every page i look at and its a pain in the arse. My pc is wellprotected but google nanny says i cant play lol


Google nanny, hahaha, what a fanny pain she sounds. I always opt not to have the tool bar flashing light thingymajig.


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2010)

sorted it now in the tools, page info, security tag


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 15, 2010)

ive just been told this site is unsafe......not a good thing for a paranoid stoner lol .....hope all is well westy.......and anyone else present


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2010)

all is fine and tickaty boo! Im confident in my anti-virus software/ firewall, aint had a trojun thats fucked me over in the 9 years or so ive been online.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 15, 2010)

good to hear mate. i dont believe i myself have ever had any major virus's


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2010)

Its just google being hyper sensertive lol. Stupid dinner lady mentality.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2010)

hahah google dinner nanny lol balls to em im round back of the bike sheds puffin on a fatty >>>>>


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2010)

Ill be there as soon as the bell goes save us twos plz


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 15, 2010)

I will SCROG the Cheese!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> Ill be there as soon as the bell goes save us twos plz



hahahah twos on that aaaahahahah nee bosh wor skid!


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2010)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet puff puff cough cough pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2010)

pure waxer green that like hew! cough cough......


----------



## pimmline (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi mate, nice cheesy cheese you got here, may I ask if its still the exodus cut U are growing ? sorry if u talked about it in one of your post I have stopped reading page 30 :-s


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2010)

tatsed like a hair lol, didnt know u had pets?


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> I managed to get a clone of the original exodus cheese the other week and I also planted a greenhouse seeds cheese and a big buddah cheese. Ive been waiting for the bbc seed to pop and emerge and yesterday the seed case came off but this morning its still no unferled and opend its leaves grr.


if u read the first post i belive ur find it is.


----------



## pimmline (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes I saw it was just wondering if it is still the exodus cut you are growing like in actually in your cab at the moment because you started the thread a while back so i thought at the moment you might have a completely different strain anyway you implicitely answered my question and want to say respect I thought this cut was a legend considering how difficult it is to get.


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2010)

pimmline said:


> Yes I saw it was just wondering if it is still the exodus cut you are growing like in actually in your cab at the moment because you started the thread a while back so i thought at the moment you might have a completely different strain anyway you implicitely answered my question and want to say respect I thought this cut was a legend considering how difficult it is to get.


fair enough question wen u put it l;ike that. Yes im still growing the same cut or two cuts as i got exodus cheese and exodus psychosis at the same time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2010)

both of which i want back in the stable!!!! stuffs like crack for dope fiends once youve had that stuff other shit is like supermarket own brand beer. does the job but you want the stella


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2010)

very true that, aint been much ive grown in the last 3 years to even come close to being as nice, I love it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2010)

theres a reason the whole country is chasing the cut eh!


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah u should see my inbox, gis a cut plz from total strangers, straight in there with the can i haves rather than how am I doing its rude itell ya


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2010)

haha i bet man. as my mam used to say 'i want never gets' lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2010)

I understand that the cheese fairy has issues


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2010)

its a hard life on the road or in the air lol hahahah


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

Kids don't know the phrase "I would like" anymore....it's all WANT WANT WANT....that got drilled into me at an early age I can tell you.

It's quite funny when someone does that. As if you would walk up to a complete stranger in a bar and say, "get the round in fella!" surely you would try to get to know the person first....ffs, whats the world coming too!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2010)

or the other one i particularly enjoy is charvers walkin up to you asking for the lend of a tab like they're going to bring it back when their finished with it ffs. 2 things that get under my skin. cheek and bad grammar. i used to give them a hard time now i just asay i dont smoke. i particularly enjoy it when im smokin a pliff hahah the divvies


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Kids don't know the phrase "I would like" anymore....it's all WANT WANT WANT....that got drilled into me at an early age I can tell you.
> 
> It's quite funny when someone does that. As if you would walk up to a complete stranger in a bar and say, "get the round in fella!" surely you would try to get to know the person first....ffs, whats the world coming too!!![/QUOTE
> 
> yeah and its funny how everyone wants to be your friend when you have something desirable in your possesion. and if they are cheeky enough to just straight up ask for a cut when they dont even know you they would most probably sell the same cuts for 50 bar.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

Aye, worlds full eh douche bags like that. I've got a list of people longer than my arm that I don't speak to because of shyster tactics like that. Once bitten twice shy!


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2010)

this is the first time ive been able to get on riu all day lol, well since this mornings lol


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> this is the first time ive been able to get on riu all day lol, well since this mornings lol


welcome back son!! lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2010)

cheers mate >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2010)

Heres a littel look at my living room tent with the lights off. It has a very tall red diesel a deep psych a casey jones seed and a vanilla kush thats older lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2010)

rockin on man! bastard PM


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2010)

bumpin the casey jones for mr dst


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> bumpin the casey jones for mr dst


Looks great MR West. I am sure you'll do it justice. Update on the two ones from seed I just chopped. The better looker is now getting her soury casey smell on nicely. Hoping you got a similar pheno, certainly looks bang on! Rep when it lets me natcho.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 18, 2010)

casey looks awesome man.. im fallin in love with the way sativa buds grow.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 18, 2010)

Looking Good Mr West..How are you?


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Looking Good Mr West..How are you?


Im good thanks Hemlock mate and urself, hows hemlock?
[youtube]/v/Ms97mz3H69E?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2010)

Top of the mornin to ya Westy. 

Found your thread, your setup and your girls look nice brotha very cool. I'm not watching anyone elses girls grow so I'll keep an eye on yours (oh wait a minute yes I am..haha sorry donny: - )

Me baby has to work today, oh darn, so I get to play all day


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2010)

Cats away the mice get stoned and play lol>>>>>>>>>>>> deep psychosis wake n bake ish lol


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> Cats away the mice get stoned and play lol>>>>>>>>>>>> deep psychosis wake n bake ish lol


haha, wake and bake mid afternoon stylee.....Casey Jones and a glass of Shiraz...been waking and baking for 5 hours now...loverly juberly. Enjoy yer Sunday afternoon Mr West, regards to LGP.


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2010)

just got back from tescos bahh my wake and bakes worn off, must remidy that imedietly lol. How grey is it in the DAm? Its fooking grey here.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2010)

it's right John Major here, has been all day.


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2010)

hope it stays dry for tomorrow im golfing it in the morning


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 20, 2010)

hey westy hows tricks bro? might be gettin a psyco cut in the near future, my mate just got 2, gotta wait till she's ready for clones 1st obviously. he said it was "sold" to him as a real vigorus grower does that sound like the co that u know? 

i wanna belive him but i've been burned this way before (not that i paid owt).

looking smashing in ur tent as always, cant wait for a few more weeks for the CJ to start filling out 

take it easy,

Fingerez


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2010)

i reckon CJ could be in the running for one of my SOG trays in the near future.... lookin good westy lad!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> hope it stays dry for tomorrow im golfing it in the morning


Hit'em strait Mr West.. Watch the Club hit the Ball..LOL


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Sep 21, 2010)

We're getting a grow room set up. First grow will be a 'dry run' with some seeds from plants we grew from bagseed. It'll be our first grow inside and our second overall. We're gonna do this one just to get our footing. After that I have some Blue Cheese seeds sitting in the stash drawer and MAN OH MAN I am SOOO super stoked to get my hands on this weed! It sounds like the kind of weed I've always dreamed of.


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2010)

heres a random bunch of photos lol of my tent.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2010)

knuckle porn...how goes it with the supercropped girls. the knuckle on the pic seems to be starting to bulge


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2010)

it seeems to be fine the buds are all trying to get in the light box lol as u can see from the first pic


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2010)

looking good with the supercropping,it realy makes the buds stand up.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2010)

instead of tying them up, you could always hang a string with a small weight on the end to the super cropped branch (like a plum line)...this will apply constant downward pressure which the plant will work against!! Could be like adding a turbo to it....

EDIT: Would be interesting to see how much weight the plant could lift up...have a weight lifting contest with your supercropped plants, haha.


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2010)

aint really got room underneath cuz theres a headband there lol. I would otherwise


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2010)

ah, tie it to the headband then, mahahahaha. plant bondage, throw some whips in and invite Amy round!! lol.....oops, soz LGP


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 22, 2010)

DST said:


> ah, tie it to the headband then, mahahahaha. plant bondage, throw some whips in and invite Amy round!! lol.....oops, soz LGP


Haha. Seeing as all the stems in my scrog were meant to stayh the sme size i braided some together with the aim of a super cola, only one grew more, so i supercropped it, and now i have a big Y


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice pics west awesome little grow room you have there, very convienent. 

So that chick with the tats...she yours westy lol?


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2010)

which chick? in dons thred thats amy winehouse with her titys all the way out lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2010)

K didn't want to poke fun at anyones chick  Hey you got me motivated to take some pics of my garden. Got some Blueberry shots and I'll take some pics of the Qleaner at close to six weeks when I get back. Out of steamed bonemeal, good shit and cheap,,,here I am, kinda out in the middle of nowhere and there is a hydro store 10 min from me castle. 

Stoned to the bone on kief right now, all out of weed damnit! lol

You thinking your going to work your Qleaner seeds into your rotation this winter??????


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2010)

im thiunking ill grow em side by side with my deep purple x psychosis x jack the ripper and see how similer they are lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2010)

Cool. Got a sativa Qleaner that I put in a week ahead of everyone else cause I knew that I would be out of weed. That one will be coming down in a few days. The indica phenos are getting fat as hell


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey Mr West hows it growing? ive been a constant reader of your post and journals and i must say that you always have your plan down pat and well executed..I wont to know since you grow mostly cheese strains what is you favorite cheese atrain to grow and which one is the best yielder? I've only grown one myself and it turned out male but the smell was really outstanding it was swiss cheese..Peace


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2010)

G0tta say my fave at the min has to be my deep psycho


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> heres a random bunch of photos lol of my tent.


pic bump 

lookin great westy!


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2010)

forgot to posty these pics lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2010)

lol nice hammer, you're gonna need that to break up those rock hard buds once they're ready


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2010)

man im suprised that bud is holdin that hammer up.. a good thing indeed.


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

We need Ditty's post with the Darth Vader hammer dance, hehehe


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2010)

[youtube]/v/Vr21MblV0Bw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 24, 2010)

Good Morning Mr West Just Digging some SADE this AM thought I would share....

This may come 
this may come as some surprise 
but I miss you. 
I could see through all of your lies 
but still I miss you. 
He takes her love 
but it doesn't feel like mine 

He tastes her kiss 
her kisses are not wine 
they're not mine. 
He takes 
but surely she can't give what I'm feeling now. 
She takes 
but surely she doesn't know how. 

Is it a crime? Is it a crime that I still want you? 
And I want you to want me 
too. 

My love is wider 
wider than Victoria Lake. 
My love is taller 
taller than the Empire State. 
It dives and it jumps and it ripples like the deepest ocean. 
I can't give you more than that 
surely you want me back. 

Is it a crime? Is it a crime that I still want you? 
And I want you to want me 
too. 

My love is wider than Victoria Lake 

taller than the Empire State. 
It dives and it jumps 

I can't give you more than that 
surely you want me back. 

Is it a Crime?


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2010)

your love is king!


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

sade is loverly.....i use to love listening to her album and getting blazed...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> forgot to posty these pics lol


hahahahah awesome fella! at first i was like interesting choice, most people go for a bic lighter to compare size!? lmao must have some legs to need weight like that to keep her in check tho i guess a hammer would keep most chicks in check.... mental note.....


good weekend all


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 24, 2010)

Fred West is taking a leaf out of Peter Sutcliffe's book and bashing up broads with a hammer lmao

Looking real good in there mate. What are the big sativa looking ladies?
I aint been posting much coz my computer is on the fritz but i've been lurking around the usual suspects threads lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Fred West is taking a leaf out of Peter Sutcliffe's book and bashing up broads with hammer lmao
> 
> Looking real good in there mate. What are the big sativa looking ladies?
> I aint been posting much coz my computer is on the fritz but i've been lurking around the usual suspects threads lol


the big one is a seed found in lgps last crop, we think its ai related by well pretty much everything appart from this time the bud structure is a bit more solid rock hard nugs as opposed to wispy muthas on the last alaskan ice lol


----------



## eza82 (Sep 24, 2010)

gday Mr West,, im state side now ! how the hell are you ?


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2010)

eza82 said:


> gday Mr West,, im state side now ! how the hell are you ?


eza geeza what ya bin doing bro?


----------



## eza82 (Sep 25, 2010)

well I have made a move to USA, and now in a state where I can grow ligit ! 

HOw is things in your neck of the woods ? Still got the cheeese or have you moved on ??


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2010)

still got the cheese and cosis, and now ive made crosses with the cosis and another clone only livers/blues with some tga stuff.


----------



## eza82 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds like you have been experimenting !


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2010)

heres a little veg room update lol.





these were planted at same time dpp x livers and dpp x jtr and a dog. my veg room....


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 26, 2010)

Good Morning Mr West...

I see your small plants have a bit of yellow Mine do too. Any thought on why?? Not enought nitrogen????
Have a great sunday...I'm off to golf, dinner and a nice sunday afternoon shag with an old Girlfriend..Ahhh the perfect day...


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2010)

Im gonna shag the mrs then play golf in da mornings lol perfict start to the week lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2010)

im using bat chit tea to get the green back


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm going to throw the suggestion as a possible micro nutrient problem, which I reckon Mr West's Bat Shit tea will sort out.

I don't know 100%, but when I changed my coco before I had this problem. I had given them low doses of feed, high doses, and it seemed like every bloody plant I done was going yellow. After having a proper good read of the coco bag (which was written in Dutch and French) I discovered it was unlike the coco I had bought previously that was effectively active. this stuff was recommended for the base of plants and beds. I switched back and no problem...just got thrips now, hahaha, fun never ends.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Sep 26, 2010)

Sucks about the thrips DST, I had a fungus nat problem in my last grow that ruined the whole thing, got buds and all but the potency wasnt there, and everything took forever. I was using LEDs for the most part, the 600w saved it in the end, and actually grew the buds, ha ha. But the bugs fucked shit up bad, no problems yet this time. Fingers crossed none will occur. Damn bugs. Part of working with plants though.


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.gardening.co.uk/i-kk-blockout-pad-1/JUST-BLOCKOUT-PESTICIDE-SPRAY/
this is also good for thrips d, i got some u can have wen i see ya


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> http://www.gardening.co.uk/i-kk-blockout-pad-1/JUST-BLOCKOUT-PESTICIDE-SPRAY/
> this is also good for thrips d, i got some u can have wen i see ya


obviously good stuff...it's sold out!! I was going to have a hunt around today but the weather is soooo bad, I ain't stepping out ma house!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2010)

i was gonna play golf but fuck that lol. My mates went inspite of the dwizzle loll nutters.


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2010)

quick visit to the supermarket...golf??? you havin a giraffe, that can't be fun in that rain that soaks you through.


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2010)

yeah i didnt fancy it, im gutted cuz i got some new sticks i wanna try lol, apparently thursday looks good lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2010)

Weather is shitty over on your side in Old England huh? Terrible over hear in the New One as well.....Outdoor crop really needs a couple of more weeks, and nothing but rain in the forcast. I guess they will be coming down a tad early, better that than bud rot that shit spreads quick. Not much time or effort went into outdoors this year so I dont really care...lot of time and effort going into the inside though lol


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Weather is shitty over on your side in Old England huh? Terrible over hear in the New One as well.....Outdoor crop really needs a couple of more weeks, and nothing but rain in the forcast. I guess they will be coming down a tad early, better that than bud rot that shit spreads quick. Not much time or effort went into outdoors this year so I dont really care...lot of time and effort going into the inside though lol


Highlander, you must know my garden and thoughts.....bloody rain rain and more drizzle here. I have just chopped about a 1/2 oz off one of my girls outdoor with bud rot! Looks like I may need to chop her very early, like you said, spreads like wildfire....most of the hairs are still white!!! Outdoor growing in Northern Europe is big pants on heid!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2010)

im kinda glad i kept my plants inside this year fucking rain, I jus want it dry so i can go learn my new golf clubs lol


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> im kinda glad i kept my plants inside this year fucking rain, I jus want it dry so i can go learn my new golf clubs lol


Next year mine are getting put out in flower...fuck this waiting for the seasons to be right, it don't work when you get a whole month and a half of rain either!!

Come on weatherman, Westy wants to try out his new golf clubs!!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2010)

i just had to format my hard drive and reinstall windows cuz of a virus that fooked me up lol. So today I be mostly reinstalling stuff and getting wound up lmao. Oh oh and i got bout 3 joints worth of meds to get me through lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 28, 2010)

Three joints now your talking, that should get you through it!

Dehydrated a couple of buds that I have drying, this morning and going out soon to pull one girl that I know will get bud rot if I dont. Big and gooey. The other few are a sativa strain (stupid) and are staying out a few more weeks wether they like it or not lol

Good luck with yer puter today


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> im kinda glad i kept my plants inside this year fucking rain, I jus want it dry so i can go learn my new golf clubs lol


LOL...KNow that feeeling..


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2010)

WHERE WOULD YOU BE IF:


YOU HAVE ALL THE MONEY YOUR HEART DESIRES
YOU HAVE NO WORRIES
YOU COME HOME AND THE FINEST MEAL IS AWAITING YOU...
YOUR BATHWATER HAS BEEN RUN...
YOU HAVE THE PERFECT KIDS...
YOUR PARTNER IS AWAITING YOU WITH OPEN ARMS AND KISSES...
SO WHERE WOULD YOU BE...










In the wrong frickin house!


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

Finest meal, or hot bath, that's a tricky one.


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2010)

Hot baths fuck me up good and propper lol. It used to be a way of diagnosing ppl with ms, cuz the hot bath exagerates ur symptoms to quite a degree lol. Time to skin up 10:56 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> WHERE WOULD YOU BE IF:
> 
> 
> YOU HAVE ALL THE MONEY YOUR HEART DESIRES
> ...


hahahah fuckin right... i live on my own now so its more like i get in run a bath make a doob, cook my tea and watch some porn....


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2010)

quick hi fae DST on the move!!! catch ya later westy...

Don, you living on yer own now? what happened with the lass?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

i kicked her oot man always whining n tha. 

naa not really, she couldnt deal with living in a house full of pot so shes gone home to save for a deposit and im doing full tilt for a year, then plan is we get a place and i scale back.

so your in bonny england eh fella?! brought the bloody weather with you have ya


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2010)

DST said:


> quick hi fae DST on the move!!! catch ya later westy...
> 
> Don, you living on yer own now? what happened with the lass?


Geeza jus running round like aheadless chiken trying to sort out my tiny flat for a guest lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2010)

Bachelor for a while eh don that sounds friggen nice

Pulled a little over 3 oz off an outdoor girl yesterday (wet weight x .22), with minimal loss to bud rot. I was pretty pumped bout that, little more than expected. Got three vortex that are going to stay out for another couple weeks, weather be damned


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

hahah im definately not single HC but it is nice to have a little more freadom fo sho! 3 oz is a nice tidy haul! whats all this x .22 business? some calculation on a dry weight?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2010)

Yup thats exactly what it is. I multiply my freshly cut buds by .22 and gives me what the dry weight will be


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

surely you mean divide?i always end up with less bud when it dries ?! or am i being daft ?


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2010)

if u times something by a fraction say 350 x .22 = 77


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Westy dont think Don saw the decimal point


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

hahah my bad i thought i was mistaken lol you wouldnt believe i work for a maths IT firm


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2010)

who came up with that equasion thats wot i wanna know lol


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah my bad i thought i was mistaken lol you wouldnt believe i work for a maths IT firm


LMAO....Oh DOn


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

Probably just the typical ratio of dry weight to wet weight with a tweak here and there from personal experience. I tend to work along the line of my wet weight being 5 times my dry weight (so wet x 0.2). Never closely looked at it to make it more accurate.


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2010)

divide by 5 or times by .2 its all the same lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

I know  just making it relevant to Highlanders equation.


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2010)

I know mate, i was just making it clear for myself really.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

hahahah your overthinkin it boys i dont even try to guess theres too many variables at play


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

I personally just weigh by sight. (nowt to do with spilling a pint on my scales and being too lazy to buy more, honest )


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2010)

haha, i just weigh it wen its dry, I got some great digi scale for a tenner off the bay.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

You went for 0.01g sales didn't you. i'm just after some scales that allow me to weigh up harvests at more than 2g at a time


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2010)

cheeky cunt, they max out at 350g


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> who came up with that equasion thats wot i wanna know lol


Ha ha...thats just an average, now if ya wanna split hairs I use .23 for fat dense nugs and like .21 for fluffier stuff. I have a distributer who takes it all (cutest blonde long legged young scandinavian hottie I shit you not) and puts in orders in advance and I kinda have to know exactly how much I have lol

Hows it going Tip Top


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> cheeky cunt, they max out at 350g


That's not a bad effort. Mine maxed out at 100g, which wasn't much use unless i made a paper cone, selotaped to a shot glass, filled with bud, stuck on the small scale pan, and fall over onto the carpet.

Things ent too bad ta Highlander, all outta bud but i've got a bowl of prawn mayo and some stella so it's all good


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> cheeky cunt, they max out at 350g


LMAO..Cheeky cunt..Still LMAO


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2010)

I use a two ltre ice cream tub to weigh in, can normaly get2 or 3 oz in one dipending on dencity lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

Haha, we're a right bunch of lazy sods at times


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2010)

im a lazy sod all of the time lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

Haha, i tend to be pretty good until it comes to emptying the washing machine and putting the bins out haha


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2010)

ooo well reminded its bin day tomoz lol brb lol


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 29, 2010)

Haha, i just reminded you who reminded me, doh. Got a pissy letter from the folk next door demanding i don't put my bags out until the morning. Fuck them, council site says on the day, i'll wait till midnight then make a hell of a racket falling down the stairs drunk with 5 bags of glass bottles  rebel, yeah!


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2010)

phew that was close lol


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2010)

Not sure I should have smoked the DP joint I had a while ago, I am still high, haha. note to self, don't smoke DP before bedtime. Cheers bud,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2010)

"Last edited by DST; 09-30-2010 at 01:53 AM. Reason: being high"

lmao westy school ya?


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2010)

aye lad!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2010)

4 inches of rain expected in these parts I get to play hooky again. Gots to be a lot of unhappy guerilla growers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2010)

hahah me for one HC my outdoors was pitiful mate i couldnt even bring myself to post pictures it was too depressing


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2010)

DST said:


> Not sure I should have smoked the DP joint I had a while ago, I am still high, haha. note to self, don't smoke DP before bedtime. Cheers bud,
> 
> DST


yeah its quite a buzzy high the deep psycho, cant wait for the next dp to finish in 4 weeks lol. 8 weeks tomorrow for my bedroom tent yay, gonna take the cheese and co and livers first, try and let the headbands got for nine weeks lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah me for one HC my outdoors was pitiful mate i couldnt even bring myself to post pictures it was too depressing


Yes but now your going to make up for it with your indoor op. Very chill of your girl to take a hiatus from the household and let you do your thing. And absence makes the heart grow fonder and yadda yadda blah blah blah and all that crap


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2010)

G afternoon Mr West whats the flavor of the day?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah its quite a buzzy high the deep psycho, cant wait for the next dp to finish in 4 weeks lol. 8 weeks tomorrow for my bedroom tent yay, gonna take the cheese and co and livers first, try and let the headbands got for nine weeks lol


 damned long 4 weeks eh westy!! not long for the cheesey goodness im longing to hit a good bit odf cheddar again its been far too long


Highlanders cave said:


> Yes but now your going to make up for it with your indoor op. Very chill of your girl to take a hiatus from the household and let you do your thing. And absence makes the heart grow fonder and yadda yadda blah blah blah and all that crap


 with a bit of luck man yeah, and believe me, she wasnt kool about it lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> G afternoon Mr West whats the flavor of the day?


Hiya mate todays been good for a change managed to get out on the golf course today to hit my new clubs lol, Im still rubbish tho lol. Playing better ball me and me mate scored an 82 on a 69 course.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2010)

Thats nice! Good to get out there too I bet. Not a golfer myself : ) what!! A Highlander huse noot a goufer??

Been rained out of work for the last day or two and looks another one tomorrow. Niiiiiice lol. My garden benefits when I stay close to home. Took down the lone purple 10 this afternoon, only one of them in this batch...3 in the next batch. 47 days to finish, damn she was quick. Figured on 7.5 wks. Oh yeah trics looked real cool...there was a vein of reddish/amber in the stalk that holds up the mushroom head of the trichomb. The more done the tric was the bigger the vein was! Never seen that.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> 4 inches of rain expected in these parts I get to play hooky again. Gots to be a lot of unhappy guerilla growers





Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah me for one HC my outdoors was pitiful mate i couldnt even bring myself to post pictures it was too depressing


I haven't been to my guerilla grow since i turned up the last time and they look like they had been raped! I did give them plenty of food but they will probably be mullered...

I think I will get an average haul from my outdoor garden though...will be interesting to see what the smoke is like...better than this slant I bet!! hehe.



mr west said:


> Hiya mate todays been good for a change managed to get out on the golf course today to hit my new clubs lol, Im still rubbish tho lol. Playing better ball me and me mate scored an 82 on a 69 course.


Did you like the new clubs then?

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

DST said:


> I haven't been to my guerilla grow since i turned up the last time and they look like they had been raped! I did give them plenty of food but they will probably be mullered...
> 
> I think I will get an average haul from my outdoor garden though...will be interesting to see what the smoke is like...better than this slant I bet!! hehe.
> 
> ...


yeah the clubs are much better than wot i was using, just need to play loads now to get the hang of them lmao. In this weather i got fuk all chance lol, last year we was on the golf course through to late december so u never know lol. It really baffels me the comercial weed can taste so crap and be such poor quality, wen its just as easy to grow decent weed lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah the clubs are much better than wot i was using, just need to play loads now to get the hang of them lmao. In this weather i got fuk all chance lol, last year we was on the golf course through to late december so u never know lol. It really baffels me the comercial weed can taste so crap and be such poor quality, wen its just as easy to grow decent weed lol.


I really think that if they didn't treat it the way they did in the end, i.e cutting it and throwing it in bags to sell wet. Then it would be 100x better. But it does seem daft I agree totally.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> Hiya mate todays been good for a change managed to get out on the golf course today to hit my new clubs lol, Im still rubbish tho lol. Playing better ball me and me mate scored an 82 on a 69 course.


 
Well Allright!!!

WTF goin on over there Mr West...Ryder Cup STOPPED due to weather in Wales at Celtic Manor..Hows it lookin for the weekend.


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

Its raining now and has ben all day, looks ok tomorrow but sunday may be bad. lol I think the pros should play in all weathers anyway lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2010)

Am i right in thinking you said cheese was good to go from 7-9 weeks Westy? I'm at 7 today so trying to decide whether to start the week flush.


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

go for it, itll be more buzzy i think but im taking mine bout week 8 this time too


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> go for it, itll be more buzzy i think but im taking mine bout week 8 this time too


Cheers man. Realised that there's still about a tenner of nutes in the bucket so i'll let it go till monday


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

u could try the water cure if u wanna feed it till the end mate


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> u could try the water cure if u wanna feed it till the end mate


I've heard a lot of negative things about watercuring. As it is, still tuning in my drying and curing. Never quite satisfied with the cured product atm, bit harsh.


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

u should try the water cure at least one time its spozed to uller tastin bud


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> u should try the water cure at least one time its spozed to uller tastin bud


Prob give it a go in the future, just trying to get the rotation back on track atm so can't afford to cock up the bud i get on this plant. I'm always open to trying new things  Unless it's at the chinese where it's pork and mushrooms every time


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

ribbs and pancake roll every time for me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2010)

i tried the3 water cure on one bud and to be honest its pretty good but it does shrink your bud. upside is by default that makes it stronger! wouldnt do a full crop that way tho.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

[youtube]/v/qrLGRnu5JK4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></[/youtube]
this is what were doing today lmao. No were not were doing this oop soz
[youtube]/v/wZ_RI931Otc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok so some of u might of noticed i deleted a few posts, in perticular a post asking for you guys to help a friend on his first grow. Basicly he made a nubi mistake and had to start again so here it is again lmao https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/372325-new-grow-friendly-help.html#post4719697


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2010)

lols mornin chief>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2010)

busy day over at the cat ranch today lol. I took my livers at 8 weeks on friday still got 2 x headbands an a ww an the monster ai x bb lol and a cheese and sycho hap hap happy days


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 3, 2010)

i like the way you appear offline at all times westy.....you sneeky fucker


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 3, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i like the way you appear offline at all times westy.....you sneeky fucker


LOL...Not Mr West....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> busy day over at the cat ranch today lol. I took my livers at 8 weeks on friday still got 2 x headbands an a ww an the monster ai x bb lol and a cheese and sycho hap hap happy days


Happy days indeed!! Thinking Donny should mosey on down your way his are still a few weeks. Im starting to harvest this week too, hell we could all mail him some

And love your new avatar


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2010)

I got a bit tired of see a pic of me wen i was 7 lol, Ill dig Rab out leters wen i get back home lol. Its called being a ninja.
[youtube]/v/49fVYmO3yv0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## inked (Oct 4, 2010)

weeesty hows things bro? got my shit together at last and have finally finished my latest setup.....so have cracked 12 lowryders for a kwiky to get things started, take a butchers...hopefully they will surprise me and others


----------



## exodus mission (Oct 4, 2010)

how we all doing lads and ladys its been i while but im here to share some news for you all i now have access too something you might like the new minimax 150w growlight here is the spec.......


Finally the lighting solution revolution has arrived. Following a three year period of research and testing The MINIMAX 150 micro-processor ballast has finally completed trial testing, qualifying the Minimax 150 for CE registration. Fully tested and registered the Minimax 150 is now ready for the market. 
Running at less than 0.7amp we feel that this little unit will revolutionize indoor grow lighting. No longer do we have to compromise with CFL bulbs or LED panels. The MINIMAX 150 operates with either Metal Halide (blue vegetative) or, High Pressure Sodium bulbs (red flowering). Test results have shown that two MINIMAX 150 units produce larger yields than any one 600w Digital unit. The 600w Digi ballast is rated at 2.75amp whereas the MINIMAX 150 is rated at 0.64amp. In real terms you could run five Minimax 150 units for the same power consumption as one 600w digital unit. 

Advantages of the Minimax 150w include the following

&#8226;	Draws only 0.63 amp
&#8226;	Reduced power consumption. Uses a fifth when compared with the 600w ballast
&#8226;	High lumen output
&#8226;	Low bulb temperature. Reducing the need for high volume cooling fans
&#8226;	Added stability for the environment 
&#8226;	Full RF filtration
&#8226;	No need for costly contact/relay controllers Operates when used with any timer
&#8226;	Operates with either M/H or HPS 150w bulbs
&#8226;	The Minimax 150 Ballast carries a full three year guarantee
Considering the above advantages we confidently conclude that the MINIMAX 150 is the most environmentally friendly Ballast available, producing maximum output for minimum power consumption.
The Minimax 150 is not a standard electronic ballast; The Minimax 150 is a completely new way to control light/energy omitted from your bulb. The most technically advanced electronic ballast available anywhere.
Why is The Minimax 150 so different? The reason is not merely about reduced power consumption. The Minimax 150 electronic ballast uses the latest micro-processor technology to regulate and control the energy to light ratio. This allows for the use of either HPS or Metal Halide bulbs.

The Minimax 150 ballasts contain new technological micro-processers which regulate the ballast as follows

&#8226;	Makes continuous adjustments based upon lamp type used 
&#8226;	Monitors the bulb to maintain the optimum light output to power ratio 
&#8226;	Reduces energy consumption and bulb temperature producing maximum light 
&#8226;	Adjusts to compensate for bulb degradation 
&#8226;	Controls light output to bulb temperature efficiency, (maximum light, minimum energy)

The Minimax 150 is programmed to soft start. No need for the usual initial start-up power surge to ignite the bulb. This will extend bulb life and allows for several units to start at the same time, without a large draw on power.

The Minimax 150 
&#8226;	Completely silent in operation. 
&#8226;	Fully compliant with all CE Regulations for safety.
&#8226;	Each unit is factory tested for a full twelve hours to ensure product quality and reliability.
Minimax 150 electronic micro-processor Ballast Technical specifications
Voltage - AC 240 volt 
Current - 0.63 amp. 
Rated power - 150w 
PF &#8805; 0.99 
THD &#8804; 10% 
CF &#8804; 1.7 
Operating frequency - 50/60Hz 
Working temperature -10&#8304;C to 50&#8304;C

this is just for information purposes only there is about 2 to 3 companys selling it at the moment search the net you should find it here is a video.......
www.metalhalidegrowlight.com/minimax-150w-growlight-grow-light-mini-max-150-watt/


happy reading speak soon........


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

300w of those superior to a 600w... Don't be surprised as i call BS on that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2010)

dude if youd said a minimax 600 we might be interested who wants 5 mini ballasts in the grow room dont mean to come off like a dick.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd like to have someone explain how two bulbs rated to output 16,000 lumens each will prduce higher yields than a 90,000 lumen 600w bulb, purely by being slightly more efficient. I simply don't see how a ballast that is 0.02A more efficient than any other 150w ballast can as a result, outperform a 400w as they state. Not the first time you've advertised magical grow lights to us mate..


----------



## exodus mission (Oct 4, 2010)

look its just info, there not my ballast ive just come across them im in the process of testing them for myself i thought i would share the gos the bulbs that come with them are 21k lumens hps i do see where ur coming from but as i said just info maaaaannnnnnn anyways how is all?


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2010)

i aint bin able to post picks since the weekend ffs im pissed offffffffffffff


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> i aint bin able to post picks since the weekend ffs im pissed offffffffffffff


Don't know that I ever seen you pissed of Mr West....However I was looking forward to a little Bud Porn,
Have a good Evening Sir


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 5, 2010)

I was overly unimpressed by that 150w hps. I didnt expect much, and I think it looked dimmer than I expected. Cant see growing with anything less than a 600w. Could use those 150's to veg a couple plants, at least for a little while, and then they would out grow them.


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

Stil pissed off cuz i canny upload pics, ive tried deleteig em off the album but dont help ffs no porn for u guys sorry  On the up side im off to play golf ina min lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

wtf's up with your pooter man? or is it riu thats got beef.

hope the weather stays for ya man


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

Send us some pics by email then and we'l post em up for ya! Enjoy the gowf! lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

I is back from goloff, I did think to send some to someone lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 5, 2010)

.....................................


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

these look great mr west, despite thee that shall not be mentioned....went out today to get myself something for the thrips and other stuff and the place was closed. doh!.....


mr west said:


> I is back from goloff, I did think to send some to someone lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

what we lookin at with the frost in the middle westy my man? looks damn tasty bro


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what we lookin at with the frost in the middle westy my man? looks damn tasty bro


that be the bastard love child of the casey jones clone (cuz she seeds a bit) the top pic is of the headband ogk pheno and of course the monster AI x BB. The cj is 5.4 weeks and the others are 8.4 weeks 12/12. Thank you so much DST u are lovely mate kiss-ass


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what we lookin at with the frost in the middle westy my man? looks damn tasty bro


she's a bute for sure, looks as good as I remember!!!

I got one in a 7litre pot and it's a mammoth thing, never seen something so big for a small pot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2010)

deffo she's a looker that lassy. rest are none too shabby neiother lad


----------



## exodus mission (Oct 5, 2010)

dont worry about that they are being tested against 600w there are 4x 150w against 4x 600w the rooms have just switched so i will keep you informed i will get some pics as well......


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks like you tipped over a bowl of sugar on top of her.

She's very nice Fred!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

She smells amazing too, kinda like my ecsd pheno headband, yummy.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 5, 2010)

How was Golf Mr West. Did Ya play better with ur new sticks???????


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

yeah Im hitting the ball about 30% farther than i was with the blades lol. I just gotta learn them now and play lots lol. I can actualy have a chip on the green from 150 yards away rather than punching on to the green with my rescue no.2 wood lol.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice to see some pictures on here and not just golf talk. Looking nice and frosty. I always seem to end up with a tall plant myself, everything grows like I want it too, but one always does a mad stretch on me and becomes the monster in the corner.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2010)

Yo Donny, ya think that your not into golf,,,,,,these guys have been talkin bout the ryder cup...untill last night, when I saw it on the news I thought it was soccer or rugby or somethin!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

hahah yeah im sure its never been that widely publicised in the uk but this year seems its been huge, probably helped by all the tiger woods shenanigans, no doubt


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2010)

super journal. so much cheese im constipated


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

hahhah gout tastic


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

dont talk to me about constipation.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2010)

sorry man, was just messing around .
still a great journal


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2010)

Yo westy man....bentonite clay, no joke look it up,,,,everyone should use it. Unbelievable stuff


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> dont talk to me about constipation.





mane2008 said:


> sorry man, was just messing around .
> still a great journal


hehe, i wouldn't worry bru, you just gotta get with the humour of, Mr West's Cheese thread!


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

looks good i may have to get some lol, cheers mate>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Coir-Blocks-Coco-Peat-Soil-Expands-70-litres-/120560288826?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item1c11f4043a

got some of this shit today, i only orderd the smaller one but they sent me the 70 ltr lol. Im trying to hydrate it at min but looks ok


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

DST said:


> hehe, i wouldn't worry bru, you just gotta get with the humour of, Mr West's Cheese thread!


yeah i should of added a smiley face or something i was only having a laugh too lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 7, 2010)

how big was the block when you gopt it mate?


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

bout ten inches square


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 7, 2010)

Good Evening Mr West.
Love the old Avatar pic you put back up.
Can U tell me about it????

Played golf with a young girl today, young, shes 22-24, going on the LPGA tour.
I shall be on her bag for her final rounds of the LPGA qualifer....Will keep ya posted
Shes hot and she can play. Not a muffin munchier like the most of them.


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Good Evening Mr West.
> Love the old Avatar pic you put back up.
> Can U tell me about it????
> 
> ...


im cool and very stoned watching the end of van helsing waiting for the free practice to start in japan, F1.


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

the avatar is a guy called Rab C Nesbitt
[youtube]/v/8k7VoFiagfs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 7, 2010)

idk why i thought it was jack black.


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

cuz u never grew up watching uk tv maybe?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 7, 2010)

i'm not familiar with much tv at all..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2010)

Westy my brother I thought it was you lol


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 7, 2010)

Rab's pretty funny. LOL..
You tell me, you tell me


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

I use to live a few miles from where it was filmed....Rabs a legend!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

waz he sain wazee sayin!! it never really made it down south no bugger could understand him past about middlesbrough


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> the avatar is a guy called Rab C Nesbitt
> [youtube]/v/8k7VoFiagfs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


ahahaha, "ye sit there wie yer haircut and yer o-levels....." I like Jamesy at the end as well , " I fought for people like him,....ah lost like!"


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

jus watched the baldy mans hamlet advert lmao i aint sin that in fooking years lol still funny .


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

haha^^^

i love Fridays doing nix.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

DST said:


> haha^^^
> 
> i love Fridays doing nix.


welcome to my world >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> (no Tobaco)


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> welcome to my world >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> (no Tobaco)


Nice, baccy free is the way to be...


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

im a dirty addict lol i need tobaco like a baker needs doh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

blunts for breaky eh westy noooice


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

well it is Friday!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> bout ten inches square


70l in such a small package.....thats impressive


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

It made a fucking mess i can tell ya, good job i hada empty bag to put the majority of it in lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 8, 2010)

i was imagining a stoned mr west scratching your head wondering what to do with a bath full of coco lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

nah i had it under control, nearly got really messy, thankfully u dont need 70ltrs of water to get it lol bout 6 i think in the end lol.


----------



## BluffinCali (Oct 8, 2010)

Just started harvesting a few outdoor Big Buddha Cheese's, real bushy plants, about 6ft tall, thin sativa-like leaves, light green in color and rock hard medium sized colas. Earlier this year a friend and I ran 10 fem seeds and took clones off the best plant, it was pretty stable, but there was 1 other pheno along with a weird mutant plant out of that pack. For the first few months of veg outside they were clearly the biggest plants but they basicly stopped getting any taller and just bushed out for about a month before it started flowering, so I ended up with many other strains that were bigger. Overall Im pretty darn happy with how the plants turned out, smallest one was just over 2.5lbs while the biggest was just over 3lbs, I'll try and get some pics up so you guys across the pond can have a peek and tell me how this outdoor compares to the good cuts you have over there. Figured since I saw this thread I should post, still got some manicuring to get done with some before it gets jarred, overall pretty happy, smokes great but really no noticeable funky cheese smells or anything, but good herb. Peace to everyone...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> It made a fucking mess i can tell ya, good job i hada empty bag to put the majority of it in lol


do you mix your coco with anything or just go right in with str8 coco?


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

straight coco for me lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

bit of headband porn for the friday peeps still hanging. 66 days 12/12


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> bit of headband porn for the friday peeps still hanging. 66 days 12/12


Looks great lad...really great!


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

cheers D mate i cant wait to take em lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

yeeeeeaaaaaah boi thats some porn bro shiiiiiiiiit almnost doesnt look real like plastic version of weed they use for props in films.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 8, 2010)

wish i could smoke blunts, cant wait for my first harvest, footlong should do the trick!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2010)

My headband flowered the exact same way, and the buds were rock hard, i thought mine were seeded. Good smoke!


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah they are hard as marbles lol. this is the second run of this pheno headband, i still got a few ecsd pheno seeds in my draw lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah they are hard as marbles lol. this is the second run of this pheno headband, i still got a few ecsd pheno seeds in my draw lol.


You just answered myquestion was going to ask if youd smoked the headbang before,,,heard good things. A 9 scooper day westy lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

yes i have smoked this headband b4, I think if u wanted to u could go bk in the thread and find a pic similer to what i posted yesaterday but from a few months back. This is the problem as the years tick by, its hard to remember everything u plant and grow unless its nice and special.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> yes i have smoked this headband b4, I think if u wanted to u could go bk in the thread and find a pic similer to what i posted yesaterday but from a few months back. This is the problem as the years tick by, its hard to remember everything u plant and grow unless its nice and special.


I've long (i say long i've only been in this game a year and a touch haha) entertained the notion of putting together a book of pressed leaves, photo's, information etc on each strain i grow out, would be something nice to have and also something informative for years down the line


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah you could do TTT if u could be botherd. I think urd need to laminate the pressed leafs or they'll jus turn to dust in a few weeks lol. I got bags and bags of old leafs old coco and old branches sans buds lol. Sounds a bit like school work, documenting past grows and that, not the sort of thng i like to do on my time off lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha, it would ertainlyl be something i'd need to kick myself into keeping on top of, but i have too much free time and i have a very hard time keeping myself occupied, i sometimes watch the same film 3 times in a week cus why not  I do enjoy getting down and dirty with pen and paper and doing serious work, although granted this is a little more basic than teaching myself law and such, but hey  Oh, and i can't recall what was good, why i enjoyed X etc, so would be beneficial to me in learning and remembering what weed does what for me, could come in handy. As it is i just recall all the strains and such as "STONED!" and little more


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

everything ive grown in the last almost 3 years is here in this thread, pics and everything lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2010)

you should take up model viking catamaran building westy its great!


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

Ha Im really shit at making anything other than a mess lmao or a nice cup of tea. Cant even put a shelf up straight.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 9, 2010)

I dont document anything either, I'm pretty good at remembering all the details of my grows and strains, though I haven't been in this game very long myself either, Its whut I did last week thut I have a hard time rermembering


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

If i need to know anything bout my grow i have to wade through this entire thread untill i find it lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2010)

I love the variety you've got going on Fred. The breeding is looks to be paying off too. What males have you got to play with atm? 
The PM looks like its under control, is it?


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2010)

it will be at the end of this grow i hope lol. I have 2 x dpp x jtr nd 2 x dpp x livers seedlings up and ready for their big pots lol, maybe one of them will be male lol. Its kinda all backed up wile i finish the 600w tent, clean it with sheep dip and restock it with lotts of things lmao


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 9, 2010)

Just Checkin in Mr west. any Golf Of late???
I played today 3 over on the front 4 over on the Back

I few pages ago I told you I was gonna be cadding for a young girl in the final stage of the LPGA qualifer.
My Mrs met her today...Fucking hell,,, she lost her mind. Lets just say my Mrs is older than 45 and this girl just out of University,,,This is already not
going well. My Mrs of course think I'm out to fuck her. and I'm not. But shes gone completly Bonkers...Fuckin cryin on the course today..Holy hell what to do??
Mrs on the couch while I type this hasn't spoke 5 word since we got home from golf....LOL its kinda funny to me cause i love the Mrs but this young girl is let just say VERY strong, fit, short skirts, the whole 9 yards...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2010)

hahahah dude thats to be expected. lol of course if you were tryna get into this girls plus fours youd have taken the mrs to meet her wouldnt ya. lol

like me tellin the mrs i went to a strip club..... epic mistake


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh nadgers Hemlock, im sensing trust issues and possibly abandonment too. I hate it wen women play the unreasonable card cuz there aint no talking to them, everything u do turns into something about something else. All u can do is reasure, ask her to caddy ur sack wile u cady the golf bag or something lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2010)

oh dear, I am sure she'll come round if she's reasonable, hemlock or do what westy said, and invite her along to watch or something! just make sure when your checkin out the fit girls rear end your Mrs ain't clocking you looking ffs!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 10, 2010)

Westy being serious for a change!! Oops not quite just caght the last part!

Hate ta tell ya hemlock but my girl would encourage it and then ask ta join in. If it was someone that turned her on lol sorry bru couldn't hep it 

But my ex would have acted yours to a t


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2010)

yeah my gal would only be pissed off if i didnt include her in any shananagans


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2010)

shit where do you find these gals!?!?!? my old ladies been out of action for 8 weeks from an operation. till today that is  donny got more oats than a sack of porridge


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah I like how some little thing happens to them like having their period, having an operation, got a tooth ache, just lost both legs and arm ina tractor accident, ya know shit like that and its,,,,"soory cunt hep ya out but you dont mind right honey? lol


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah dude thats to be expected. lol of course if you were tryna get into this girls plus fours youd have taken the mrs to meet her wouldnt ya. lol
> 
> like me tellin the mrs i went to a strip club..... epic mistake


EPIC!!!!!!!! It hasn't ended either,,,took me till midnight Sat and good hour long shagin to calm her down...Fuckin hell. Been a while since I shaged for an hour, gotta take a break every now and then, slap it on them titties for a bit, then back to it...LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> Oh nadgers Hemlock, im sensing trust issues and possibly abandonment too. I hate it wen women play the unreasonable card cuz there aint no talking to them, everything u do turns into something about something else. All u can do is reasure, ask her to caddy ur sack wile u cady the golf bag or something lol.


 
Oh MR west I do thank you for your words of guideance...Caddy me sack...LMAO


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 11, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Westy being serious for a change!! Oops not quite just caght the last part!
> 
> Hate ta tell ya hemlock but my girl would encourage it and then ask ta join in. If it was someone that turned her on lol sorry bru couldn't hep it
> 
> But my ex would have acted yours to a t


I was really hopin she would ask me to ask this youngin to join, I think shes afraid of gettin turned down....LOL


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 11, 2010)

DST said:


> oh dear, I am sure she'll come round if she's reasonable, hemlock or do what westy said, and invite her along to watch or something! just make sure when your checkin out the fit girls rear end your Mrs ain't clocking you looking ffs!


 
Never thought of that D she could watch,,,, and rub one out in the corner..LMAO


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2010)

always dangerous play when theres 3 involved. kool as if your all 100% secure anything less and its fireworks man


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2010)

is she on this list?
http://www.pgatour.com/r/players/


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> is she on this list?
> http://www.pgatour.com/r/players/


Not yet, She goes to the final stage of the qualifing school in Nov or Dec. If she makes it thru that,,,, she will be on the list.
She just graduadated from Arizona State, Finished 8th in the country, Name Jacklyn Sweeney. 

Sorry bout the thread Jack Mr West, but I did think it turned out to be a laugh..

Here is a link for the last LPGA event she played in as an amature.
http://www.lpga.com/content_1.aspx?pid=25719


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2010)

http://thesundevils.cstv.com/sports/w-golf/mtt/sweeney_jaclyn01.html


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://thesundevils.cstv.com/sports/w-golf/mtt/sweeney_jaclyn01.html


thanks Don...Yeah thats her...Oh lord, she fuckin tight!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd let her play with my wood


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2010)

badum tisssssss nice hahaha shine yer balls n such


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 13, 2010)

easy westy hows it going? just been catching up on the thread, some funny shit mate lol




mr west said:


> u should try the water cure at least one time its spozed to uller tastin bud


whats the crack with the water cure, like i've seen DST in the milk cartons, chop it off at the stem off and let it sit for a while in plain water? 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> waz he sain wazee sayin!! it never really made it down south no bugger could understand him past about middlesbrough


i'm a soft southerner but i liked rab when it was on then i was younger, my dad used 2 watch it 




DST said:


> Nice, baccy free is the way to be...


some1 once when i was younger said they smoked hash pure, couldnt really see how that would work, still cant! not long left for some auto for me



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i was imagining a stoned mr west scratching your head wondering what to do with a bath full of coco lol


that was classic, could imagine me doing something like that lol



mr west said:


> straight coco for me lol.


i mixed some bat crap in with my coco for my k-train, i'm hoping for the similar effects of the bat crap tea, i'll let u know what happens, been 3-4 days and she's looking ok so far 



mr west said:


> yeah you could do TTT if u could be botherd. I think urd need to laminate the pressed leafs or they'll jus turn to dust in a few weeks lol. I got bags and bags of old leafs old coco and old branches sans buds lol. Sounds a bit like school work, documenting past grows and that, not the sort of thng i like to do on my time off lol.


my mate has one of the biggest (outdoor) leaves i've seen framed in his room (non grower) he just put some selotape neatly over it, been there for as long as i've known him



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I'd let her play with my wood


lmao willy, enjoyed that one


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2010)

nice little recap fingers dude. I rehydrated the coco in a coco bag so no mess yet lol. I need some coaching regarding golf, im rubbish lol. Unfiortunatly i cant upload pics now so no updates for a bit lol


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2010)

sorry mate, can't help you there....only ever owned one gold club, and it was a 5 iron with a wooden stem...t'was my Grandads, hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2010)

ive owned a couple of clubs sadly only for self defence kept behind the front door haha


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2010)

DST said:


> sorry mate, can't help you there....only ever owned one gold club, and it was a 5 iron with a wooden stem...t'was my Grandads, hehe.


GOLD club...wish it was gold....


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2010)

I hadnt owned a golf club untill september last year lmao, now im on my second set, like anything u get out what u put in and me being a lazy cnut aint putting in the hours up the range and hence canny play so well lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2010)

I need some coaching regarding golf,

You know I'm here for ya.

A few tips from the caddy shack

Keep head still, chin out of chest, let you body rotate under your chin/head.
See the impact, watch the club hit the ball, see the impact, if you can't you are swinging to fast.
And keep a lucky ball in your pocket in case your playin for money...


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2010)

I shall defo try that next time im golfing lol. Im keeping the triangle till im at the top of the swing b4 i break my elbows lol


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2010)

Shout "Fore" alot, that's about the only tip I can give! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2010)

only thing i know is the 19th hole is the best!


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> only thing i know is the 19th hole is the best!


Ive only had a drink after golf once many moons ago lol, two pints of guinness and very nice it was too but didnt help the rest of the day lol.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 14, 2010)

I had to zoom in and crop these pics, sorry about the quality, I never seem to remember to take a good picture of my cheese for you guys. Its not much, its kind of been in the shaded part of my garden so to speak, its getting much better light to the top as of yesterday though. It was just the runt, so what doesnt perform for me gets pushed off to the side. But I kept it just because I wanted to try it. Smells so fucking good, super funky. Any way here are the pics, sorry I would say something about golfing but the most golfing I have ever done is on Tiger Woods 09 for xbox 360, and that was maybe a couple of hours of game play. FOUR!


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

talk about supercropping Outdoor....is that your Ganja passport photo? lmao....jokes! Come on, stop teasing and give us a bigger photo when you can.


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah i clicked the thumb and a thumb came up lmao.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 15, 2010)

Ha ha, sorry about that guys, I will try to remember to get a shot of her for you today.


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh my ten weeks and i got 3 left in the tent 2 x headbands and 1 x alaskan ice x bb fuking monster plant.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah i clicked the thumb and a thumb came up lmao.


xxxxxxxxxxneedxxxxxxtenxxxxxxxcharactersxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^funny HC!

Looking mighty fine Westy. How have those monster plants buds done..they look like they have certainly packed on a bit, are they firming up?


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah im quite chuffed they seem quite soild under the ginger hairs


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

Default


Quote Originally Posted by mr west View Post

yeah i clicked the thumb and a thumb came up lmao.
xxxxxxxxxxneedxxxxxxtenxxxxxxxcharactersxxxxxxxxxx xxxxx 

too funny man im still chuckeling away lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2010)

That monster looks very similar in bud structure to one of the SSH's i grew, i hope its better than it tho. You were being polite when you said it was nice but we both know it was harsh and shite lmfao
That HB looks well nice, is it hard? oooh matron lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 15, 2010)

I had a super lemon haze that looked similar, was shit as well. I guess thats the shit sativa pheno to watch out for and ditch as soon as you notice the monster stretch.


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

oscar i cant remember it being that bad atall lol. heres some more eye candy from my 400w tent casey jones deep psychosis and red diesel.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2010)

Very frosty mate very frosty. I'd love to have a bit more variety.


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Very frosty mate very frosty. I'd love to have a bit more variety.


any plants is more variety init osca? As ur not growing officaly lol. Im sure if u asked the fairy she could sort ya out a couple of headbanging clones lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 15, 2010)

i might ask the fairy when i start up again for a nice hybrid, i'm sure she'll ablige lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

good drills westy lad they look a treat mate i popped my casey's in tonight. yours dst's and benders look like somed serious ganja


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

all 3 plants in the 400 tent smell fucking handsome


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2010)

exceptional frosty goodness fred


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2010)

The Casey is just the bomb, real happy that I got that cut....it's gonna be in the Cannabis Cup this year (or so I have heard - the guy who gave me the cut is enetering it though my favourite coffeeshop) so will be interesting to see what it does. Just need to beat all the big guns who spend lots of cash on the competition.

I was actually thinking of making the casey my mother plant to try the grafting experiment. 

Awesome stuff mate!!! Hope you have a good un!

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2010)

cannabis corrupt cup they should call it lmao. unless your mate is pumping them with free shit and whores i doubt itll place man. i popped my casey beans last night. looking for a winner man yours freds and benders look devine.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

Im tempted to take a tester 7 week one day small bud of the cj just to whet my whistle lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2010)

scrmp away lad we wont tell no one


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

lol dunt say that ill have half the plant doon before tea time lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2010)

im playing mafia 2, no one fucks with the code bro, silence is golden hahah


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> oscar i cant remember it being that bad atall lol. heres some more eye candy from my 400w tent casey jones deep psychosis and red diesel.
> 
> Yeah man that IS some mean eye candy! NICE!!! Looks tasty


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 16, 2010)

Buds look Great Mr West...
Trust your having a great weekend 
I'm off for a bit of golf


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im playing mafia 2, no one fucks with the code bro, silence is golden hahah


 That game was alright, but way too short. Unless you want to go around and find all of the playboys and wanted posters, but Im more about doing what has to be done, going around fucking shit up, and the game was very lacking on shit to do outside of missions.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Buds look Great Mr West...
> Trust your having a great weekend
> I'm off for a bit of golf


Im playing monday and tuesday weather permitting lol


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2010)

take a snip, take a snip, take a snip.....

so yeh, take a snip, why not ffs. lol. And even bigger LOL, weather permitting, fekin Northern European climate, bah!

EDIT, do hope the weather stays nice though, just for another week or so.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

Me too even tho i aint got plants out side , it stayed fairly dry up untill december last year we was out on the golf course few days b4 christmas last year lol


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im playing monday and tuesday weather permitting lol


LOL, LOL, well have a great day I did shot nine over par. saw the young girl golfer today.
She said that it down to Me and another guy for the caddy JOb. I said well I don't compete, I stand on my record...Which is good...so I meet her parents tommrow, for fucks sake feel like I'm 15 again.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

LOL thatll be fun, NOT! lmao, I havent even met my girlfriends dad yet and we bin together over 3 years now


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> LOL thatll be fun, NOT! lmao, I havent even met my girlfriends dad yet and we bin together over 3 years now


Its nice to be a little older and that shit doesn't matter....


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 16, 2010)

Ive only met one of my girlfriends dads, its pointless to me, what would we say, oh good game last night, oh yeah I wouldnt know, I was too busy putting it to your daughter, HA! He would get mad, and I would be like what, you wanted to meet me and now you did. You know who I am, the guy who bangs your daughter and doesnt give a fuck about you. Glad to meet ya. I dont do well in social encounters. But hey I like you guys. If Im ever in the UK I gotta meet one of you guys and try the real cheese.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> That game was alright, but way too short. Unless you want to go around and find all of the playboys and wanted posters, but Im more about doing what has to be done, going around fucking shit up, and the game was very lacking on shit to do outside of missions.



yeah its just a tide me over till COD comes out. im near done at 10 hours on hard id be pissed if id paid full price for it. 

dude you sound like my kinda people, no nonsense. straight from the hip.


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2010)

morning guys hellova day today, bright clear and sunny, hope it stays like this tomoz.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> LOL thatll be fun, NOT! lmao, I havent even met my girlfriends dad yet and we bin together over 3 years now


Thats too funny westy,,,,been with my girl 3 and a half years, her parents live 3 miles away and I haven't met them either ha ah


----------



## Londoner (Oct 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> bit of headband porn for the friday peeps still hanging. 66 days 12/12









That looks fuckin lovely man


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2010)

Londoner fuk me bakards, how longs it been since you were here?? Like the bump too lol hope ur not jus flying a visit lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 17, 2010)

I say don't take a tester, wait 'til its properly ready and dry and cured for at least a couple of weeks hahaha i doubt thats gonna happen


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 17, 2010)

lovely westy


----------



## Londoner (Oct 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> Londoner fuk me bakards, how longs it been since you were here?? Like the bump too lol hope ur not jus flying a visit lol


Been a while mate I know, just hope no-one looks at my old posts with someone else's shitty plant pics in 'em lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2010)

yeha that happend to a lot of ppl i heard mate.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 17, 2010)

'Tis wrong mate, least they can do is delete the wrong pics in other ppls posts upon request.


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2010)

i got some of this stuff to clean my tent wen its empty lol should do the fucking trick >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Virkon


----------



## Kratose (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Mr West. How you doing? You still growing the cheese. I haven't been around in a long time, you might not even remember me its been that long. Finally got some time, and im back on the forums


----------



## Londoner (Oct 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> i got some of this stuff to clean my tent wen its empty lol should do the fucking trick >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Virkon


Failing that, negotiate a nuke from somewhere lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2010)

casey, deep psycho, red diesel at 7 weeks 2 days lol. Yeha pm is still a bit there but nohwere near as bad as ht 600 tent.

























i think i didnt post a pic of the red diesel soz mostly casey with 1 deep psychosis lol had a joint or two tgh imo


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2010)

Lovely looking girls mate.


mr west said:


> casey, deep psycho, red diesel at 7 weeks 2 days lol. Yeha pm is still a bit there but nohwere near as bad as ht 600 tent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah they have been on ph'd water the last three feeds now and the cyalxs (spl) are towering nicely


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2010)

cyalxs, is that not something to do with the pharoahs, hehe. What is the last one?


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 17, 2010)

Very Nice Sir


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2010)

deep psychosis, my brain child lmao. I deleted my photobucket account so dunt kno how long the pics will stay up soz an that lol


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh yeah I missed the golfer girl and her dad today, they left after Nine holes.....????


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2010)

oh well it perhaps wernt to be then


----------



## brock (Oct 18, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Ive only met one of my girlfriends dads, its pointless to me, what would we say, oh good game last night, oh yeah I wouldnt know, I was too busy putting it to your daughter, HA! He would get mad, and I would be like what, you wanted to meet me and now you did. You know who I am, the guy who bangs your daughter and doesnt give a fuck about you. Glad to meet ya. I dont do well in social encounters. But hey I like you guys. If Im ever in the UK I gotta meet one of you guys and try the real cheese.


funny shit!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2010)

cracking stuff westy bro, nearly finito!


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2010)

well they look like they will be in the next week or two


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2010)

sweet as fella happy days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

pics from mr west!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2010)

Cheers don mate il give u rep wen it lets me lol. My 600w tent is getting rather emptie now with only two plants left init as i took a head band the other day and left a head band in the with the monster Alaskan ice x bb.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 20, 2010)

Golfing these days Westy?


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Golfing these days Westy?


Yes mate i had the best game of my life yesterday lol, I hit the ball more often than not and i hit farther than i ever have lol. It all came together cuz of this guy rj who played with us and coached me all the way rounmd it was awesome lol. I was hittting mt new driver like it was an old fave lol. Me and me m8 still got beat by bout 10 shots but we scored a 92, cant wait to get out again and see how much i remember lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> Yes mate i had the best game of my life yesterday lol, I hit the ball more often than not and i hit farther than i ever have lol. It all came together cuz of this guy rj who played with us and coached me all the way rounmd it was awesome lol. I was hittting mt new driver like it was an old fave lol. Me and me m8 still git beat by bout 10 shots but we scored a 92, cant wait to get out again and see how much i remember lol.


It's good to have someone come out and show you a few little tricks and tips maybe A few places where you been going wrong especially with something as hard as golf. That is one hard sport to master.


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh mate i was holding the club all wrong and everything lol. My swing was too slow aswell lmao. and i didnt have top pay him hehe


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> Cheers don mate il give u rep wen it lets me lol. My 600w tent is getting rather emptie now with only two plants left init as i took a head band the other day and left a head band in the with the monster Alaskan ice x bb.


anyway wot bout me plants lol, is every one bored with my headbands and ai? It is dragging on a bit lol, 10.5 weeks today and the pics were taken the other day.


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 20, 2010)

leave ma AI alone


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 20, 2010)

leave ma AI alone lol


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 20, 2010)

Well DOne on the golf course. A playing lesson is so much better than a range lesson. Glad to hear you played well. Its what keep ya comin back!!!


BTW got the caddie Job..


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2010)

You did lol, has the wife met her yet?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 20, 2010)

What's the AI pheno like? Still airy buds? It's a weird one that AI greenhouse must have fucked something up somewhere along the line


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2010)

the buds on the ai are really nice and hard solid buds, its gonnna be a yeilder for sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

beautifuyl stuff westy that thigns gonna have serious weight to it. i reckon easy a 6er!

headband sure does have some funky looks about her


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah, very strange bud strucrture weird leafy things, i dont expect them to yeild much tbh, be happy with an oz lol


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

fek me, that Headband fell out the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down...haha, looks a bit evil though!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 20, 2010)

What seedbank is the headband?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

looks freaky but i bet its banging smoke dude


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> What seedbank is the headband?


it was a sneaky selfed seed i got off some headband i grew from a few seeds grower friend in amsterdam sent me.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

This bud looks like it would kill you if shot at you with a bow!!


mr west said:


>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

should be an easy trim job. time for the bags to come out!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2010)

Ive left the topper most lill leafs on to dry it lol it was a very easy trim job and i got more than enough for another run in the bags lol


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

What would you guys normally do with a bag full of fan leaves? I generally have everthing mixed in but with the outdoors I went through the painstaking effor of trying to keep them seperate, which I did on the whole. These big fekking fans leaves, you can feel the trichs on the stems of em, the stems are all about a foot long! I am thinking just run a seperate lot from the smaller trim? Any other suggestions welcome...peace,


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2010)

i like my trim an stuff to be dry and crispy b4 i make hash i grind it up so maybe wak it all in and smash it up


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 20, 2010)

Im the same as you for the hash westy, everythings gotta be bone dry. I'm gonna be havin a bash at making some oil and then turning that into budder.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

good thinking batman


mr west said:


> i like my trim an stuff to be dry and crispy b4 i make hash i grind it up so maybe wak it all in and smash it up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

aye bone dry loose chop with the scissors then into the freezer before use is my mo. powerdrill and a mixing bit and half an hour of thinking the neighbours must be thinking what the fucks going on next door. haha

you could make butter with it if youve got a shit load D, wont be as strong as if using sugar trim but probably easier to get the dose right lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 20, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Well DOne on the golf course. A playing lesson is so much better than a range lesson. Glad to hear you played well. Its what keep ya comin back!!!
> 
> 
> BTW got the caddie Job..


Nice job Hemlock!! Way to go!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 20, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice job Hemlock!! Way to go!


Thanks HC!!! In this economy I'll take what I can get!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> You did lol, has the wife met her yet?


Well not just yet,,I'm sure it will go over like a lead fart...
How am I going to break this to her.

hey honey, I off to caddy for a 21 year old lady golfer. did I mention we will be staying in the same villa, oh and eating every meal together.
But no worries, I love you, hell I just want to shag her...LOL
Boy this does not sound good, I'm fucked...


I'm wondering what would RAB do


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)

rab loves mary very much i dont thionk he would intentialy hurt her


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)

I did a naughty thing, I took a small brance off the casey jones dried it over nite and am chuffing on it now, hard to discrie the taste but its very fresh tasting almost sweeet, nice and the stone is very careebral heady lol. Glad i got a nice fat juicy clone in veg lmao and obviously i cant wait for the big gal to be finished lol 7weeks 6 days today. haha i uploaded a pic.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2010)

your a bad man west.... lol i took a whole plant last night..


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your a bad man west.... lol i took a whole plant last night..


did u quik dry some? This casey packs a punch for sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2010)

yup its on the top of the lights as we speak and ive got a bud at work im just about to skin up! its stinking the place out!


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)

yay, now ya ballin. Whats it like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2010)

gotta quick call to make then im gonna blaze it up!


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)

did u not try any last night?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2010)

nah i found a bit squirreled away in an old jar. test run this after!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 21, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Thanks HC!!! In this economy I'll take what I can get!


Your welcome! Yeah I hear you big time. Very competetitive market the last four years when bidding on jobs. Sometimes working for half of what I used to make and happy just to have the job lol

Later


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

Glad the CJ turned out well Westy. Good darts lad.


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)

its nice, i think i may have to doze tho, its very sopariphic


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Mr. West. You seem to be the man for the cheese. Just wondering if you've grew the Chiesel yet? Got a couple in flower just now, looking good, and one Purp pheno! Not alot of info about this strain, and with it being fairly new, not alot of journal's. Ive smoked it once in the Grey Area, just wanted to if you knew where the purple is likley to be coming from: The Diesel side ????


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)

I grew it one tiime and the spider mites loved it lol. It was b4 i changed to coco. It was a very fruity flave as i remember lol


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, got that lemon smell to it. I'd prefer if it wasnt so fruity as i have a real nice Pineapple in clone. Thanks for the 2 cents though man!


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)

if u get a cheesey pheno itll smell intensly skunky and fuely


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2010)

i have to say i grew a couple out and didnt get any of the diesel side or a cheesey pheno it was average at best.


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet, I just came in to check out the porn and I'm just in time! I wet my self once again!


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

mr west said:


>


Loving the purp coming through on the HB.....dank colour for sure.


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

11 weeks today, i should really take it shouldnt i?


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> 11 weeks today, i should really take it shouldnt i?


She kinda looks reay yeh! haha.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> 11 weeks today, i should really take it shouldnt i?


One would think so Mr West. They look ready huh?


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

trouble is its holding up the alaskan ice lmao


----------



## exodus mission (Oct 22, 2010)

hello lads just an update on the wonder ballast lol great with the electric bills but does not match up to the 600w as said on the ashford hydro website worth a try but hay unless you put 4 of them in a 1.2 x 1.2 tent its not happening even saying thats u could stick 2 600w in a 1.2 tent so unless u want to save bills instead of performance forget it..............speak soon


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2010)

I've had cheese go purple so its in the mix somewhere


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 22, 2010)

That looks like its trying to re veg, maybe put it on 10 hours of light for the last 4 weeks if you grow it again. Looks evil mind


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

I took it lol















And the alaskan Ice x bb monsta monsta monsta


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2010)

+ rep westy thats some fine looking herb. Is that all for you and your honey? Does she have a journal going on, I thought she used ta?

Getting toasted on some BB right now getting ready to go out with my honey!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice westy, she is a beast


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> + rep westy thats some fine looking herb. Is that all for you and your honey? Does she have a journal going on, I thought she used ta? Yeah she used to but i have her tent in my living room now lol.
> 
> Getting toasted on some BB right now getting ready to go out with my honey!


 hope u have a lovely time hc>>>>>>>>>

[QUOTE="SICC";4804849]Nice westy, she is a beast  [/QUOTE]
she is at that im loving the buds on the ai they are solid this time where as the last one we grew was a bit airy compared lol. The buds ion the hb are like ball barings hard as granite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2010)

buds like ball bearings!! nice westy mate she looks a yeilder for sure


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 23, 2010)

Shame the AI had to be crossed with something to get it's full potential. The straight up ai seemed second rate


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah and shame i aint got more of those cross seeds lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2010)

U never know some of the headband polen from the freaky mutant might of get in a bud or two in this ai, fingers crossed eh?


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

she sure is a monster lad.....fingers crossed for some cheeky seeds.


mr west said:


> I took it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2010)

Its now a fine balancing trick keeping the ai from fall face first into the side of the tent. Shes cool if shes just been fed but as she uses the water ich she still is the pot gets light and she topples lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 23, 2010)

String that bitch up like a puppet hahaha


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 23, 2010)

i think that there is easy 4 oz on her. the plant which the seed came from i grew and it weight in just over 4oz and i accidently snappened a branch


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 23, 2010)

this the AI that the seed came out. i would say the bud structure is a lot denser than the one in the picture. 

we have 2 thoughts to how the seed came about:

1, hermied but it was the only one seed that was found.

2, this blueberry seeded it coz i found lil boy flowers when i chopped


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2010)

the buds on the current one are twice as fat if not fatter than twice lol, shes double fat lass with legs up to her armpits lol like silvesters stalones ex, cant think of the big birds name lol


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2010)

Brigitte Nielson....ye wouldnae steal her crisps!!


mr west said:


> the buds on the current one are twice as fat if not fatter than twice lol, shes double fat lass with legs up to her armpits lol like silvesters stalones ex, cant think of the big birds name lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2010)

well imajin if Bridget had a bigger ginger and green sister


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 24, 2010)

My rollitup unsubscribed me from your Fred mr west...... Cheeky kunt it is


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> My rollitup unsubscribed me from your Fred mr west...... Cheeky kunt it is


well u have to stand in the corner on one leg repeating "I must not ignor the cheese"


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

must be nearly chop time eh fred?


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah itll happen this week, jus having 1st smoke of thee ultra grarly looking headband, wish me luck lol>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2010)

strap thyself in lad!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 24, 2010)

Luck! 

How is it??

Getting Vortexed myself lol

Good mornin ta everyone


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 24, 2010)

Good Morning All, hold On Mr west...Blast off


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 24, 2010)

just been picking out some seeds from my buds i now have my rhinopunch x devil, rhino punch x blue cheese and rhinopunch x bubbleicious. i'm catching you up on the pollen tossin antics westy........or maybe not lol...you got any new strains on the horizon for ya self.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 24, 2010)

I was just looking on the greenhouse website (dunno why i was, i just was) and they are releasing "exodus cheese" 
WTF is the cheese they are currently selling? They must think we are all fucking stupid


----------



## Outdoorindica (Oct 25, 2010)

Not sure wtf it is either oscar, but it smells super dank, at least the one I have going does, and is nice and frosty, though she will not yield much when its all said and done, just small nugs on that girl. Not something I would grow again, but something worth a try, she was my runt plant but I kept her anyway just try out the strain. Looking at the all the trichs and going by the smell, I dont think I will be disappointed in her other than yield.


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2010)

I just weied in that gnarly headband and its 81 grams bone dry yay


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 25, 2010)

Fuckin A star mate. What's the smook like?


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 25, 2010)

nice bro, how long did u veg her for?


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2010)

The smoke is nice spicey peppery foostyness that clamps ya head in a vice and forces u to chillax lmao. I vegged em bout 4 weeks i think i was in a rush lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 25, 2010)

Wicked nice yield for 1 plant Westy man!! Awesome!


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2010)

heres my casey jones and deep psychosis>>>>>>


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 25, 2010)

Well done Mr West


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

here here, well done indeed brother West!!


Hemlock said:


> Well done Mr West


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 25, 2010)

almost 3oz, nice work mate. That plant looked evil too


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 25, 2010)

good work bro, nice one. bet she tastes good 2


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Fuckin A star mate. What's the smook like?


Hey Will, always meant to ask, when you signed up where there honestly 443 other OneEyedWillys? or is the 444 a secret ting nah? My avatar is from an 80's hooligan gang I was in, haha.


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

DST said:


> here here, well done indeed brother West!!


I was just complementing those lovely pics, but nice yield as well from ye olde HB. Very good darts


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Will, always meant to ask, when you signed up where there honestly 443 other OneEyedWillys? or is the 444 a secret ting nah? My avatar is from an 80's hooligan gang I was in, haha.


 One eyed willy is a goonies reference and all so a reference to being a dick lol. And 4 is my lucky number but I don't know why I put it 3 times. My whole username is the aftermath from getting really giggly high and stumbling onto a weed forum. Glad I did tho.


----------



## DST (Oct 25, 2010)

the goonies was the best film!!! me and my mates loved it....i was just trying to figure out the 4's, lol.


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> One eyed willy is a goonies reference and all so a reference to being a dick lol. And 4 is my lucky number but I don't know why I put it 3 times. My whole username is the aftermath from getting really giggly high and stumbling onto a weed forum. Glad I did tho.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 25, 2010)

I was high hahaha. You know how it is lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2010)

I know how stoned is yes indeedy, headband as the name sugests stones ya head and ya body too a very peppery foosty taste.


----------



## Kratose (Oct 25, 2010)

Good morning Everyone. Hey I need some opinions of experienced growers. Im having a little problem with one of my OG plants. So I don't jack the thread I made a post in the plant problems. If you guys could check it out and let me know what you think it would be much appreciated. Sometimes even experienced growers need help. 

Here is the link to the thread https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/378751-need-second-opinon-og-kush.html


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> heres my casey jones and deep psychosis>>>>>>


bump to the umpth


----------



## Kratose (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks tasty. When she going to be done?

Thanks for your post in the plant problem thread. I think its mag too. Going to add some Epsom salt and see what happens.


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2010)

No worries, my pinapple chunk is showing similer sptoms. Its quite common in coco or low calcium water areas


----------



## Kratose (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah Mag Def seems to be a very common problem. Is that what the plant is above? Pineapple Chunk? What happened to all the cheese's you were growing before. Its been awhile since we talked so I have no idea what you been up to. 

I tried giving you rep but it would not let me. Last time I gave you rep was in 2009. Wonder how much I gotta spread around before I can give more.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 25, 2010)

Damn west, nice work


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2010)

nah my cheese is in the wings waiting for the next run. "SICC" cheers man cant wait to take the casey loll


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 25, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump Mr West, nice plant..lookin forward to that I'm sure..Tastie treat!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

yowzers man fine work westy lad


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2010)

heres a couple of casey buds and a deep psycho nestled with a red deisel lol nine weeks on friday.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2010)

Casey is the Bomb bru!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

think i see a seed in the middle pic! congrats


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 27, 2010)

Red diesel? Either you don't mention all these strains or I'm going simple. I always fancied the red diesel oh and White diesel aswell.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> No worries, my pinapple chunk is showing similer sptoms. Its quite common in coco or low calcium water areas


Pineapple Chunk?!?! Westy ya always got something up your sleeve lol. Let me know how that one comes out mate.

Couple of things that helped me with that problem, though I know nothing about coco just a dirtbagger lol...

1) keep the ph a bit higher to avoid lock out, around 6.8

2) add dolmite lime to the soil, couple of teaspoons per gal of soil 

3) STEAMED BONE MEAL awesome shit, very high in calcium 18% and phosphorus

4) man am I stoned hehehehe


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 27, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Pineapple Chunk?!?! Westy ya always got something up your sleeve lol. Let me know how that one comes out mate.
> 
> Couple of things that helped me with that problem, though I know nothing about coco just a dirtbagger lol...
> 
> ...


 

LOL me 2 mate,,,me too


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Casey is the Bomb bru!!!


 yeah im really cuffed with her shell be a keeper for a wile i recon lol 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> think i see a seed in the middle pic! congrats


 yeah I thought that wen i see the pic too, ill have a rummage wen the light goes on .


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Red diesel? Either you don't mention all these strains or I'm going simple. I always fancied the red diesel oh and White diesel aswell.


 yeah i slipped the red diesel in ages ago, it smells really sweet and potant.


Highlanders cave said:


> Pineapple Chunk?!?! Westy ya always got something up your sleeve lol. Let me know how that one comes out mate.
> 
> Couple of things that helped me with that problem, though I know nothing about coco just a dirtbagger lol...
> 
> ...


 cheers for the tip HC mate ill try and find some bone meal if the epsome dont work lol.


Hemlock said:


> LOL me 2 mate,,,me too


Cheers guys


----------



## genuity (Oct 27, 2010)

so yummy looking.......sticky icky icky.....


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Casey is the Bomb bru!!!





Don Gin and Ton said:


> think i see a seed in the middle pic! congrats





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Red diesel? Either you don't mention all these strains or I'm going simple. I always fancied the red diesel oh and White diesel aswell.





Highlanders cave said:


> Pineapple Chunk?!?! Westy ya always got something up your sleeve lol. Let me know how that one comes out mate.
> 
> Couple of things that helped me with that problem, though I know nothing about coco just a dirtbagger lol...
> 
> ...





mr west said:


> heres a couple of casey buds and a deep psycho nestled with a red deisel lol nine weeks on friday.


i feel it needs a bump


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

damn straight bro looks like green gold!


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2010)

looks like half the bud is seeded judging by the hairs dunt it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2010)

nah i wouldnt go that far probably be just a couple of selfed for future use!


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2010)

we'll see next weekend hahaha illl take her at nine and half weeks lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> looks like half the bud is seeded judging by the hairs dunt it lol


Yeah that may have happened to my BB this go round. I do find the occasional seed in my BB but this batch the hairs turned early and the nugs are a lot smaller. They are at 6.5 weeks and are not going to get much bigger the fookers lol. Still trying to dial in the new nutes for those finicky girls so it might be that as well.

Nice pic that last go round mate your showing some keen growng skills....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 27, 2010)

Most definately


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> heres a couple of casey buds and a deep psycho nestled with a red deisel lol nine weeks on friday.


page bump>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2010)

Just my 2 cents, but when a calyx has been germinated the hair crinkles up and withdraws back into the bud, and looking at those pics I am not sure that has happened, looks more like the stigmas have just matured...possibly, could be wrong. And the little thing that looks like a seed, could it be the start of a male flower? Can you check further and confirm mate? Interested to find out what it is.

DST throwing in a curve ball. lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2010)

Its not a seeed, its squishy lol prob a male flower like u sed. I wont get a chance to take it till well after the weekend lol, oh well lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice pics Mr West...Lookin very good!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 28, 2010)

Morning Westy what's the good word!

Recharging my battery this time of year lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2010)

Im busy looking after my mums bussiness and house for the long weekend lol, lots of cats lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 28, 2010)

Ahhh. After all moms do its nice to be able to help them out too. 

Later


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

Don't be walking around in bare feet lad....you know what can happen!!! lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Don't be walking around in bare feet lad....you know what can happen!!! lol


cold runny shit between the toes aye I have some memory of that lol, yukk!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 28, 2010)

Lmao. Gotta love them kittens


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2010)

It was one of my mums breeding queens all mixed up hormonally, shes now on the pill and don't piss and shit everywhere now so hopefully the morning wont have any squishy surprises


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2010)

Catshit is fucking awful, next doors cats shit in our flowerbeds and my dog eats it then jumps on the sofa and sits on my lap. It makes me wanna spew my freckle up. Treading in it first thing is no picnic though lmao

Buds are looking sweet as usual mate. That casey looks very similar to one my jack flash phenos


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2010)

Ill get my phone and put the light on wen ever i move tonight lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2010)

we chopped the monster AI x bb today>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2010)

Ello there ya big beauty!!! You gotta be happy with that lad!!

And there's your beautiful partner in fun , LGP presenting the said monster in such a favourable manner, lol.

Peace,

DST


mr west said:


> we chopped the monster AI x bb today>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes and my love chopped and trimmed and I hanged all in a few hours ona lunch break back to mine lol. So far I have been told itll be 6 oz and some say 4 oz. Im open to offers lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 29, 2010)

i would say 6 is more then possible mate. i just pulled 5 1/2oz off something that was'nt nearly as big as that fucking monster. honestly mate if the buds are heavy and tight you could possibly pull near 7 off it...dont hold me to that tho cos i'm only scaling from the size of the tent in background.......i hope it tips the scales for you mate


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> we chopped the monster AI x bb today>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


forgot the bump!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2010)

Well if i get 7 it'll be a new personal best. 127 grams is my best and that was a cheese lol. 



[youtube]/v/Wi4g_U0hoOg&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></[/youtube]
I want one of these


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 29, 2010)

She's a beast for sure!! Still trimming my Ice and getting pretty sick of it lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2010)

My gf trims most of my stuff just lately lol, apparently i make a mess lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 30, 2010)

Its a feckin monster mate. I'm gonna say 6 n half.


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2010)

so from 4 to 6. cuz i got the 600w off for the min the ai is drying over a cool exhaust outlet so itll be longer than ie got used to to dry lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> so from 4 to 6. cuz i got the 600w off for the min the ai is drying over a cool exhaust outlet so itll be longer than ie got used to to dry lol


A slower dry = nicer tasting bud. Morning Westy!


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> A slower dry = nicer tasting bud. Morning Westy!


Morning Hc sir hows the sun over there now its bright and clear here. Im rushing between my flat and my mums house looking agter animals and stuff busy weekend this time lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 30, 2010)

Dusting of snow this morning and no sun in the near future,,,,Thats ok though, the shittier the weather the more comfortable I feel holed in me castle workin on me girls lol

Your girl sounds like a sweetheart 

Snow on the ground and Ice in the cave...this is what I'm up to this morning, last one thankfully!


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2010)

so all trimmed and ready for dark airy place


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2010)

Yummy!!!!!!!!


mr west said:


>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> so all trimmed and ready for dark airy place


Exactamundo lol. Though stoner that I am, I'm going to have to reveg her because after 2 years this is the first time I didnt end up with any cuttings. And out of all my strains this baby is pure rocket fuel. I get to keep almost 2 oz of this run,,,going to be a very high fall 

Later man have an awesome day!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey D whats up man. She really is yummy! Fuely taste, smoke and grow report in one of the links below


----------



## raiderman (Oct 30, 2010)

looks great,wat kind of yield yu gettin off ea.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 30, 2010)

They are not huge yielders...about 6 oz in a 5 sq ft area under a 400 (the little budroom lol, with a lot of lumens), the light is easy to keep cool so the plants can get quite close


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> we chopped the monster AI x bb today>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


 woah dude that thing is like something out of day of the triffids. i'm having visions of it shouting 'FEED ME SEYMOUR' 

epic mate. nice work 

nice fat nuggies there too HC!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 31, 2010)

LOL don

She is a damn beast, fucking impressive Westy


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2010)

bin smoking the pop corn buds the last few days and shes alllright man very hazey widowy and strong to boot lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 1, 2010)

Crack those Qleaner beans!!! lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2010)

yes i will i got an ac diesel and a headband from a reserva aswell i can stick in the mix lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

so what was the final weight man, or is it still drying?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 1, 2010)

Sexy avatar don lol

opps but now its gone


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so what was the final weight man, or is it still drying?


i weighed off 8.5 grams and am leaving the rest to go another day or so and then jar it up


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2010)

Crack'em Mr West....


----------



## dancingmaddog (Nov 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> we chopped the monster AI x bb today>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


OMG, lost for words well done Westy


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 1, 2010)

It tastes very nice indeed, I could feel it after half a j. Gonna b battered when I finish this blunt!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2010)

[youtube]/v/DvRmG2xGBCE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
devastating


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hahaha devastation in a good way?


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2010)

yes indeedy, this will get better with age i recon


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

will you be aging in Oak barrels? lol


mr west said:


> yes indeedy, this will get better with age i recon


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2010)

One hundred and fifty three point four something grams. Just shy of 5.5 ounces yay.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> One hundred and fifty three point four something grams. Just shy of 5.5 ounces yay.


i'd say thats a success..you'll be sittin in the clouds for a while now. no drought for you anytime soon.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> woah dude that thing is like something out of day of the triffids. i'm having visions of it shouting 'FEED ME SEYMOUR'
> 
> epic mate. nice work
> 
> nice fat nuggies there too HC!


You got a real beast of a plant there , how talls that? 5.5 ozs i'd be well chuffed with that. You doing a smoke log?

Triffids


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> You got a real beast of a plant there , how talls that? 5.5 ozs i'd be well chuffed with that. You doing a smoke log?
> 
> Triffids


It is stil curing but its very much got the sweet citrusy tatse of ww, hold tight ill make a biff to give u better discription>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice one Westy, that's about what I got from my outdoor monster!!! I bet you the buds on your girl are a lot denser though!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

hmmmmmmmm yes its very much like white widows citrusy pheno, also there is quite a strong haze taste on the exhale. The stone is strong and soring, quite ceribral. This is a very relaxing stone but quite manageable for a daily smoke. I had a joint of my deep psycho for breaksmoke but i can feel the ai ontop. So hazey widow, I didnt get any earthy blueberry undertones wich is a little disapointing so maybe it was a solitary self seed.


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Nice one Westy, that's about what I got from my outdoor monster!!! I bet you the buds on your girl are a lot denser though!!!


they aint the densest buds but a littel does go a long way so yeah well happy. How ya doing this fine midweek D? Ive jus recoverd from the cat sit, my mum got two cirtificates and one second place. International grand champions.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

Glad it was cat sit, and not cat shit...lol (sorry, bad pun)

All is good mucker, got 20 grams of some fine bubble hash and my 1/4 of but rot grains.....and still around 2 ounces of outdoor weed that I am donating to the hash cause. Got one of my mates from Scotia land appearing in a couple of weeks so just ramping up on the solid smokables. lol. 

So does your old dear get a lot of business out of the shows, or is it mainly for the awards and the kudos that brings? When I think of animal breeder, I just think of the videos with the pupply alsatians, and makes me want to go and get one.....not allowed though. boo.



mr west said:


> they aint the densest buds but a littel does go a long way so yeah well happy. How ya doing this fine midweek D? Ive jus recoverd from the cat sit, my mum got two cirtificates and one second place. International grand champions.


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

Well its the prestige more than anything. Looks good on the pedigree.


----------



## Kratose (Nov 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> One hundred and fifty three point four something grams. Just shy of 5.5 ounces yay.


Damn, that's a hell of a nice harvest. Big plant too. How tall did she finish out at? And how long did you veg her for?


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

she took 3 cats over on the pets passport thing lol. Talking of passports, im half way through saving up for ours lol. Loving the deep co its really nice lol its a grapey filthy skunky treat


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

The DPP seedlings are the nicest looking of the whole bunch!!!! FYI.



mr west said:


> she took 3 cats over on the pets passport thing lol. Talking of passports, im half way through saving up for ours lol. Loving the deep co its really nice lol its a grapey filthy skunky treat


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice work Mr west. Nice results on the cats as well.

Need to read up on the procedure for travelling without a passport.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

You can travel anywhere you want in Europe without a passport, just don't expect to get back into the UK very quick without one, lol



tip top toker said:


> Need to read up on the procedure for travelling without a passport.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2010)

DST said:


> You can travel anywhere you want in Europe without a passport, just don't expect to get back into the UK very quick without one, lol


"very quick" is the key phrase, they cannot stop you leaving or coming back by law. It's all a matter of the process involved with arranging the travel. The passport is essentially just the fasttrack ticket. Essentially it's about obtaining an invitation, but i have not read further than that, for sure it wouldn't be a fast proceedure, the governemnt doesn't want you to know you can do that, they want yoiu to buy a passport 

edit: you write to the countries embassy taht you would like to visit and tell them how long you would like to observe and partake in their hospitality, when they send you a letter initing you, you simply show this to the passport checkin


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

well i hate waiting so ill go to peterborough pass port office and wait there for my passport then i gotta wait to save up enough to travel lol i must be a massachist


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2010)

I want to try out the idea of using my passport for cheeky free travel


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

MOre grief than it's worth, say what you like, a British passport is worth it's weight! imo or any European passport nowadays.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 3, 2010)

DST said:


> MOre grief than it's worth, say what you like, a British passport is worth it's weight! imo or any European passport nowadays.


To each their own  I'll take the right to grow as much weed as i can lawfully find room for over the right to travel across borders without let or hindrance  (although should add last time people tried this concept in large numbers, well, um, england went to war with america, that's the catch )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2010)

gonna get yours sorted red? were due a day out where the fairy roams!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 3, 2010)

Ahh European travel, one day, maybe I will make it to amsterdam...


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> well i hate waiting so ill go to peterborough pass port office and wait there for my passport then i gotta wait to save up enough to travel lol i must be a massachist





Don Gin and Ton said:


> gonna get yours sorted red? were due a day out where the fairy roams!!


Ah ken, when are you pair of 'erberts getting your erses in gear!!!



Outdoorindica said:


> Ahh European travel, one day, maybe I will make it to amsterdam...


It'll still be here.....


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh its a definate for us next year, gotta repay the visit i had from DST, and my gf has never been to amsterdam so itll be an expirence for her lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2010)

Business or pleasure, lol.....


mr west said:


> Oh its a definate for us next year, gotta repay the visit i had from DST, and my gf has never been to amsterdam so itll be an expirence for her lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2010)

Possibly a bit of both all things going to plan lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2010)

casey jones and red diesel are left and a massive pinnapple chunk lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

cracking stuff man looks like its ready for the blade.

that pinapple must be all of 5 ft n more. gonna finish sideways that one man haha


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2010)

Going for the couch lock Westy...10 weeks on a CJ...must have some new genes in her.


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2010)

well it was a seed rather han the cut lol, shell be th enext one coming down for sure as soon as the deepchosis is dry lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah don the pc is nearly 6 foot, I bent the tallest one over lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 4, 2010)

It a fucker when they grow ove your lights it's all bent stems and puppet strings from there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2010)

how far in flower is she?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2010)

Is that velcro on your door? I need to come up with a better design for my door. It's rather make shift and a pain in the arse


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> casey jones and red diesel are left and a massive pinnapple chunk lol.


Your buds looks very nice mr.west, your pineapple chunk looks like my coletrain did at that point, I was disappointed until I bent over the top and she started putting on some very nice looking buds.


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2010)

The pc is bout 3 weeks i think now, i bent another arm tonight


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2010)

The pc is bout 3 weeks i think now, i bent another arm tonight


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 4, 2010)

DST said:


> Business or pleasure, lol.....


Fred's business is pleasure lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 4, 2010)

The cheese I never show you guys, and the coletrain your pineapple chunk reminds me of..
View attachment 1250128View attachment 1250129


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2010)

Got one for ya mate,,,,little while ago was mixing some soil up for a top dressing and I start pulling little cat turds up the foogers. I wasnt sure wether to be pissed or laugh but I thought you would get a kick out of it. So after a few seconds of being pissed I found some humor in it and ended up cracking up. Aw it was only a couple gal of soil and if I'm dragging my ass bout changing their box I cant get too upset lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> casey jones and red diesel are left and a massive pinnapple chunk lol.


page bump if u have maximum posts per page like me lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Got one for ya mate,,,,little while ago was mixing some soil up for a top dressing and I start pulling little cat turds up the foogers. I wasnt sure wether to be pissed or laugh but I thought you would get a kick out of it. So after a few seconds of being pissed I found some humor in it and ended up cracking up. Aw it was only a couple gal of soil and if I'm dragging my ass bout changing their box I cant get too upset lol


bad Highlanders cave, u should sort the kitty litter out. I have to pik the shit out of up to 30 difrent litter trays at my mums lol


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> The cheese I never show you guys, and the coletrain your pineapple chunk reminds me of..
> View attachment 1250128View attachment 1250129


That's a crazy looking cheese plant...


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> page bump if u have maximum posts per page like me lol



Half way down the page on mine  I need to pick up a litter tray and such at some point. Me mams is too far to go on a daily basis just to find there is plenty of food left.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

if thats cheese im a monkeys uncle. looks fine and frosty tho outdoor


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2010)

well the ghs cheees is a kush cross so maybe its a heavy indi pheno cheese cross.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 5, 2010)

I chop my blue cheese tonight and it may be for the last time aswell because my mother died. Gonna have too look into maybe revering it. I'm gonna miss having that cheesy smell in my grow room. Oh well life tics on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

thought you had mislabled a cut so it was all good?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 5, 2010)

I miss labeled 3 cuts mate but they where already in flower by 3 weeks before it got noticed. I tried revegin some clones but they didn't take. Maybe I could reveg what I have in now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

aye it takes forever but its more than doable man. good luck!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I miss labeled 3 cuts mate but they where already in flower by 3 weeks before it got noticed. I tried revegin some clones but they didn't take. Maybe I could reveg what I have in now.


Man that sounds familiar Will,,,got the same thing going on here with my favorite strain the Ice. I'm pretty sure she will reveg though. They usually do anyways with very little help and this one is getting lots lol. Reveg that bitch


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2010)

potted on a few from veg today, i think they needed it lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2010)

Healthy roots they must be happy. They'll prolly have a party they be so excited. Check em out in the middle of lights out,,,you'll see!

Potted mine a few days ago going with bushes this time around. That will be dif lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> potted on a few from veg today, i think they needed it lol.


When the roots grow thru the top surface is usually a pretty good sign to re-pot.
Beautiful, healthy plants...who said you have you have large containers to grow high
quality plants?


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2010)

not quite party cup growing but almost lol. So i potted on two dpp x jtr and two ddp x livers and they all have pre flowerd and i only got one male a dpp x livers lol my chosen stud boy for this erotic four way adventure


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 5, 2010)

Looking good buddy, u gonna let the male spluff then?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> not quite party cup growing but almost lol.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

Great looking roots lad, they are going to be monsters!!!!

And at least you got one male. Hope it's a nice pheno!!!

Have anice Saturday mate, regards to the better half LGP.

DST



mr west said:


> not quite party cup growing but almost lol. So i potted on two dpp x jtr and two ddp x livers and they all have pre flowerd and i only got one male a dpp x livers lol my chosen stud boy for this erotic four way adventure


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2010)

Lgp is having a well deserved lie in today bless her shes had to get up at 7 the last 11 days straight bless her lol. Yeah i dunno wot to do cuz they really talll at min and i aint flipped the switch yet cuz i like to give em a week after repotting they gonna be massive by christmas lol but not finished lmao.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

would be perfect for a vertical scrog, get fat nugs all the way up a 6 foot plant!! nice lol


mr west said:


> Lgp is having a well deserved lie in today bless her shes had to get up at 7 the last 11 days straight bless her lol. Yeah i dunno wot to do cuz they really talll at min and i aint flipped the switch yet cuz i like to give em a week after repotting they gonna be massive by christmas lol but not finished lmao.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2010)

I wish i had the weeforall to make a vert tube but i can eveen hang a horizontal shelf right lol and uve seen my tiny flat and tents lol do u think it could be done?


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

I think it could be done but I don't know how more efficient it would be.

You have a cooled hood at the moment, swap the cool hood for a cool tube, connect one end to your air ducting and then hang the thing vertically in the middle of your tent, easy as that bru....but you have to buy a cool tube, and then I would say you would probably need 2 to be honest since your tent is probably about 6ft plus? Buds need to be a few inches away, but I think you would find that your canopy space would be increased....what are your dimensions and I'll do some scribble to see if I think it would work, just for a giggle, not saying you have to do shit bru, haha.



mr west said:


> I wish i had the weeforall to make a vert tube but i can eveen hang a horizontal shelf right lol and uve seen my tiny flat and tents lol do u think it could be done?


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2010)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> shame i cant rep ya...


was taht u that just repped me sneeky ninja?


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2010)

oh yeah b4 i forget, that deepchosis of mine that got the rot ended up weighing in at 98 grams so if it haddnt got that bit of rot it would of broke the hundred grams lol. Its such a nice smoke too


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

sounds like a good yielder to boot!

i also got rep in your thread, but from someone new as it was a blue block


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2010)

was it for a really old post? Yeah im chuffed with it regardless of the tiny bit of rot lol. Getts me really stoned too my muscles feel liquid. Now did u know that if u had a swimmin pool full of treacle u could swin just as fast in it as u could in a pool full of water?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 6, 2010)

Speaking of cats...they do earn their keep even though they shit in my mixing bucket the other day lol. Couple of extra set of eyes and ears, they pick up on everything. I can hear the dog on the porch if anyone shows up and when he is on break ha ha the cats let me know. Highlanders high tech security lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Speaking of cats...they do earn their keep even though they shit in my mixing bucket the other day lol. Couple of extra set of eyes and ears, they pick up on everything. I can hear the dog on the porch if anyone shows up and when he is on break ha ha the cats let me know. Highlanders high tech security lol


cats are awesome critters


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 6, 2010)

mr west said:


> was it for a really old post? Yeah im chuffed with it regardless of the tiny bit of rot lol. Getts me really stoned too my muscles feel liquid. Now did u know that if u had a swimmin pool full of treacle u could swin just as fast in it as u could in a pool full of water?


You been watching mythbusters?  love that stuff on a lazy morning with a smoke.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> You been watching mythbusters?  love that stuff on a lazy morning with a smoke.


Im guessing sopme of my visitors to the flat must of seen mythbusters, Ive sena couple of em. Smoking some really nice headband that my mate grew and he got a much nicer pheno then the one i just grew lol. Lots of gingers hairs on this one and it tastes and smells amazing just the right mix of sweet sour foosty and nostalgic


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 6, 2010)

i love a mythbusters, gotta grab me the new one, i've seen em all pretty much (shameful hahaha)


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

sounds nice.....has he kept a clone?



mr west said:


> Im guessing sopme of my visitors to the flat must of seen mythbusters, Ive sena couple of em. Smoking some really nice headband that my mate grew and he got a much nicer pheno then the one i just grew lol. Lots of gingers hairs on this one and it tastes and smells amazing just the right mix of sweet sour foosty and nostalgic


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2010)

nah it was a seed i gave me mate for his first grow lol he vegged it outside and flowered it in a tent lol. It gave a few seeds tho so the mutant headband continues to get grown. The seeds i get from it go into my ecsdp hb bag lol. defo worth a clone in future.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 6, 2010)

I love Mythbusters too. That bird in it is a bit/lot irritating tho. She had had to eat a couple of insects and made a HUGE deal out of it and the Japanese guy had to have his head in a box of big lively spiders and just got on with it.
Remind me again Fred, DPP?


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2010)

deep purple psycho


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 6, 2010)

Chopped down my cheese except for the top and a few buds right below, hoping they bulk up a bit. What a shitty yielder, worst I have ever dealt with. I know its not the real cheese, its from greenhouse seeds. It was a freebie from attitude. I might have an eight there when that shit dries, and probably about the same in leaf. Too damn leafy thats for sure, I think I was more or less timming leaf to look like buds. But it smells good. I will smoke it, but it wont last long. Might even just use it for hash or butter. I would post pictures but Im ashamed to even show it, maybe the top will be decent when it gets done.


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Chopped down my cheese except for the top and a few buds right below, hoping they bulk up a bit. What a shitty yielder, worst I have ever dealt with. I know its not the real cheese, its from greenhouse seeds. It was a freebie from attitude. I might have an eight there when that shit dries, and probably about the same in leaf. Too damn leafy thats for sure, I think I was more or less timming leaf to look like buds. But it smells good. I will smoke it, but it wont last long. Might even just use it for hash or butter. I would post pictures but Im ashamed to even show it, maybe the top will be decent when it gets done.



Aww mate. It'll be quality lacking the quantity. Long veg is wot ya need to get the cheese to yeild lots of topping and supercropping. Its not easy to get a good yeild with the exodus cut either, but worth it wen u have a fat jar of the best smelling gear around.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2010)

i feel your pain outdoor my trimming yesterday was much the same. sucks balls. high leaf to calyx bullshizzle. im gonna rock a couple of commercial strains for a bit get some good bankroll flowing on the side to the exotics

quick dry cherry cheese for breaky>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2010)

what ya thinking don AK? Chronic? or something else?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2010)

well i was deffo looking at serious ive fgot a couple of massive bubblegum going at the moment i was thinking of just snipping that n running it for a bit, but to be honest its n ot as flavourful as i remember. doesnt honk like it should imo. 

i dunno i might go critical mass or big bud haahaha maybe not like


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 7, 2010)

Good Morning Mr West. How the golf?


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2010)

Im off to golf tomorrow morning. Really looking foward to it too lol. I aint played in bout two weeks. Hope its fine like today. Hows things ur end Hemlock?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 7, 2010)

It was tuff week. I'm glad to be back home with the Dogs and enjoying the fact that I don't have to caddie to put food on my table.LOL..Espically for a women.
Hit it straight tommrow. New sticks and I remember you just had a playing lesson, have fun, should be a great day.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> what ya thinking don AK? Chronic? or something else?


 I like my chronic so far, though it might be called a "commercial" strain, it is just as frosty as everything else in my room, and big to go along with that frostiness. If it is as good as it smells, its will be some killer shit too. I might even reveg her and clone her if she is good enough, because the top sure is big enough. The Violator Kush looks like it will be a big yielder too, probably my biggest top bud. Wembley is a nice big top bud too, its ak47xbubblegum. Smells good and frosty, hmm maybe I just know what Im doing... About that cheese though, its smells good, but there is no way the potency is going to be worth the low yield, it would have to knock me on my ass from standing to be worth that. The sour kush is really good, taste, buzz, smell, everything, but still not worth the low yield. Im hoping the violator is some killer shit, because that top is huge, worth keeping the genetics if she is as potent as she is big.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2010)

"Smells good and frosty, hmm maybe I just know what Im doing... "

Ha ha Outdoor, I'm thinking you know exactly what your doing lol. Heard nothing but good reports about the VK. Get some feedback from you about it when you get that point? That would be cool man thanks


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im off to golf tomorrow morning. Really looking foward to it too lol. I aint played in bout two weeks. Hope its fine like today. Hows things ur end Hemlock?


Have an awesome day on the course westy may the golf gods shine down on you,,,,,we know that the ganja gods do


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2010)

rain rain fucking rain today no golf for me, lets jus hope my mate dont wanna play eXtreeme golf today cuz its cold too lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

soggy course.....

rain never hurt nae one Westy, haha.



mr west said:


> rain rain fucking rain today no golf for me, lets jus hope my mate dont wanna play eXtreeme golf today cuz its cold too lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2010)

dunt hurt u but it pisses u off lots. Im over 21 and i dont think i wanna put my self through the soggy socks and runny nose and then try and hit a ball round a field lol. Nah ill stay in with my weed and tea.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

Weed and Tea....beats any golf course!!!



mr west said:


> dunt hurt u but it pisses u off lots. Im over 21 and i dont think i wanna put my self through the soggy socks and runny nose and then try and hit a ball round a field lol. Nah ill stay in with my weed and tea.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2010)

oh yeah i took the casey at 71 days on sat. Ive not quicky dried any lol so dunno wot its like but i took some pics ill jus resize em and brb>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

The Bastard child looks lovely mate....hope she tastes just as nice as she looks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

looks a cracker man! your pulling some monsters out of late fred!


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2010)

I kent help it medook, its the strains lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> rain rain fucking rain today no golf for me, lets jus hope my mate dont wanna play eXtreeme golf today cuz its cold too lol.


 
LOL Oh my eXtreme golf..LMAO, yeah if its below 50 I'm not playing.
Heres hoping you get another good day soon.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2010)

below 50 lmfao, you would hardly ever get a game in the uk lol. Gonna be testing some of my casey jones now smells fanastic


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 8, 2010)

Damn West you grow some tall plants. And yieldy fookers too lol. And quality!

Yeah I'm home with my garden most of this week,,,,love it lol


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

I work on the opposite side of the wall to my girls...always tempting to poke my head into the Jardin...and RIU. Bugger all work to do at the moment!


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2010)

DST said:


> I work on the opposite side of the wall to my girls...always tempting to poke my head into the Jardin...and RIU. Bugger all work to do at the moment!


fancy doing some potting on for me mate lol?


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

you still working with the party cups, lol

was checking the girls...as you do, fukkin seeds galore in there. One of the DOG's has been having a right old leg humping time, lol. All planned spluffing is looking A1 as well. The cheese is just redankulous, reaking badly, and buds flopping over all over the shop....even with the net. I think with the number there is I could easily have covered the whole of the ground floor...ah well, good to know, might just do a 1 plant cheese scrog the next run on the ground floor, lol.



mr west said:


> fancy doing some potting on for me mate lol?


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 8, 2010)

Mr. West, I've given up trying to look for your final grow/smoke report on the various cheeses you've grown. So, who won - Exodus, Greenhouse, or Buddha??? 

And isn't it that Big Buddha gave Greenhouse rights to sell his (Mike's) backcrossed Cheese; so they're both the same correct?


----------



## bigboyarron (Nov 8, 2010)

www.amflooring-uk.co.uk


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 8, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> "Smells good and frosty, hmm maybe I just know what Im doing... "
> 
> Ha ha Outdoor, I'm thinking you know exactly what your doing lol. Heard nothing but good reports about the VK. Get some feedback from you about it when you get that point? That would be cool man thanks


 Yes sir, Im sure there will be a smoke report on everything I got, just gotta stop into the Club600, and watch for when I post em, but I will let you know in here when I do.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 8, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> Yes sir, Im sure there will be a smoke report on everything I got, just gotta stop into the Club600, and watch for when I post em, but I will let you know in here when I do.


That would be awesome if you did,,,I know 2 or 3 growers on here who fell in love with VK. I think its a 9 or 10 week strain though, I like to pump em out pretty fast. Going to take some updated shots of the budroom soon, check them out in my journal if you'd like. Later man I'll check out club 600 too.

Snowing here today westy lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 8, 2010)

Ill be at 10 weeks wednesday, and I dont think she will be done, temps have been dropping low at night, so I think thats slowing everything down.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2010)

Exodus cheese won, cuz everything else is a cross


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2010)

beautiful, kinda looks like a crown.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 8, 2010)

mr west said:


>


Beautiful, now send her to me for a taste test.



cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2010)

will an ounce do ya Cof? I t6hink shes too smelly to send via long shanks's pony, if I get any bastad seeds ill defo send ya some.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

Please sir, can I have some more?????


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Please sir, can I have some more?????


I think u have had enough already young man. I did a bad think I topped about 18" off the top of my 3 female seedlings cuz they wer too tall for flowering safely lol. Seems a shame to throw away the best half of the plant so i gave 4 of the tops to my mate and hes gonna clone them lol. This has pushed bk my flowering time, best get em flipped for my birthday in jan ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

wait wwhaaaat westy giving out samples.... shiiiit sign me up! where do i get my judges pass from bro?!?!


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

sounds like you chopped em in half, lol. xmas come early for yer mate!! You don't want to be sitting smoking swag on yer b-day lad, get it together.lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wait wwhaaaat westy giving out samples.... shiiiit sign me up! where do i get my judges pass from bro?!?!


Yeah me too haha


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wait wwhaaaat westy giving out samples.... shiiiit sign me up! where do i get my judges pass from bro?!?!


Yeah me too haha


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll have some as well...........


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Please sir, can I have some more?????


Ha ha ha

One of my ex's favorite lines. She worked it in everywhere


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2010)

109 grams on the casey bastad so that wernt too bad. Cheeeers cj fairy ur a super elfy thing


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

That is nice Mr West!! We do love ye olde fairy...bless her hemp socks!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2010)

Its a shame the seed fairy dont have a shop lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 10, 2010)

You never know lad, one day eh!!



mr west said:


> Its a shame the seed fairy dont have a shop lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 10, 2010)

Morning Mr West, any Golf Today? 
I think I might give it a go...


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Morning Mr West, any Golf Today?
> I think I might give it a go...


Yes had a nice day and i scored an 89 woo hoo but the winning score was 84 so it was close all the way round. gotta chop my red diesel laters lol ill take some pics for u guys if it dunt look shabby


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> Yes had a nice day and i scored an 89 woo hoo but the winning score was 84 so it was close all the way round. gotta chop my red diesel laters lol ill take some pics for u guys if it dunt look shabby


 How long was the flowering time on that red diesel? I almost popped one of them down the other day, but the sativa scares me off, I dont need more 6 foot plants like my coletrain. So I guess more importantly for that issue, how was the stretch?


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> How long was the flowering time on that red diesel? I almost popped one of them down the other day, but the sativa scares me off, I dont need more 6 foot plants like my coletrain. So I guess more importantly for that issue, how was the stretch?


No pics im afraid soz it looked manky lol. Err it was a good 5 an half feet tall, bout 3x stretch id say


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 10, 2010)

Ah well, glad I decided against it then. I have a great selection of sativa beans that I will one day grow, when I have a tent just for sativas. At this point I have one tent, and a pretty half ass veg area. Not where I would like to be yet.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 11, 2010)

Well 89,,,that gettin there my friend. Looks like the lesson paid off. I love a good tight match!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 11, 2010)

Whats the good word westy mate??

Chop day at the cave today. My chick works evenings on thurs so thats usually harvest day around here. Got Qleaners coming down. One more run of them in the budroom right now and then that strain gets put on hold for a while


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey, ive been really slack the last few weeks, I blame the strong weed lol. Still got 6 plants to pot on and take clones from


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2010)

well if I can pick up 100litres of coco and cycle home with it, you can get yer potting on, lol....put said digit out and get percy throwering...

OR, light another Casey, weyhey....I can't talk, I laid the pots out in my greenhouse, and they are still sitting on the ground...waiting to be cleaned and blah blah....



mr west said:


> Hey, ive been really slack the last few weeks, I blame the strong weed lol. Still got 6 plants to pot on and take clones from


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)

thats the thing i need more canna coc to mix with this brick stuff i got, dunt facy doing it all in the brik stuff


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2010)

ah, new dimensions are added, the mission gets trickier....



mr west said:


> thats the thing i need more canna coc to mix with this brick stuff i got, dunt facy doing it all in the brik stuff


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)

too much weed anything gets tricky lol


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2010)

it's st nicholas day today here and all the kids go around trying to get sweets from the neighbours, it's thunder and lightning, torrential rains, heavy winds, and the little fukkers are still out and about....I am hiding, hahaha, I've only got half a bag of sweets.......



mr west said:


> too much weed anything gets tricky lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)

fuking kids bagging, its disgracefull


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2010)

ah, the cloggies are like the scots man, nae shame, haha.


mr west said:


> fuking kids bagging, its disgracefull


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2010)

almost as bad as pikeys lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

its funny the world over has a different name for kids begging at your door haha round our way they want a quid or your house is egged or worse


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

do you also get the wee scallies wanting to look after your car on match days?? little fukkers!!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> its funny the world over has a different name for kids begging at your door haha round our way they want a quid or your house is egged or worse


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

hahaha oh aye, fuckers are never there when you come out hahaha


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

Ah kids, dunt ya just love em???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

yeah you cant beat em...... sadly


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

Most of my mates from home that skipped the broon are all parents now, gonna be 40 in a couple and I still feel like a teenager! I am not sure what scares me more, having the responsibility of a child 24/7 or, the pressure that parents these days are under to conform to all the bullshit parenting laws (legal and non legal) that are about. Everyone wants little Johnny to be the next bloody rocket scientist, who can walk the first, talk the first, read, write and do algorithms the first, the UK seems to have gone from liberal parenting back to being anal and super conservative!! 
Sorry for the rant, but even my best mate in the Dam sat down in the pub and took me through a 30 minute story and slide show of how he made carrot bloody cake with his daughter and how clever she is....luckily I had plenty weed to sit and smoke and the bar not 5 yards away......

I really am not knocking people with kids or who want kids, and I know all the pleasures etc...but I can honestly say at the moment that unless I can give em back after a few mins, hours....no thanks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

amen D fo sho, never say never but im happy enough without the pressure ta. lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2010)

I plain can't sink to the googoogaga mentality that children require. We get young kids of 2 years odd at work with their parents and all the employees will crowd around clucking and cooing and talking like a twat as if it's easier to understand that way, i'm just stood in th background smiling out of courtesy but thiking wtf are you doing?  defo know what you mean about mothers trying to make their kid the best, whether it's school, sport, music, clothes, hell, even the pushchair nowadays it seems, they look like damned intergalactic starships or somesort!


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

A magician pulls rabbits out of hats. An experimental psychologist pulls habits out of rats.


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 12, 2010)

I once pulled a hare out my arse, thats almost a rabbit


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I once pulled a hare out my arse, thats almost a rabbit


lmao u silly sod


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 12, 2010)

How ya doin westy. Ya got dank out drying still or is it all in jars?


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

i weighed in 57 g of the bottom buds of the red diesel still got the tops hanging lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 12, 2010)

Thats cool. Everyone seems to be stocking up quite nicely. Can't go into winter without some cured dank lol. Need to figure out why my harvest was down this month. Quite a lot. Had a light leak at least a few times during that run. Would that mess them up so much to cause weight to be down by almost a third. No hermies though even though there was a leak.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> i weighed in 57 g of the bottom buds of the red diesel still got the tops hanging lol


 Nice yield on the lowers, I am doing less plants this run in hopes that my lower stuff fills out nicely as well, sad looking shit down below the canopy in the tent now, too many plants with too long of veg.


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2010)

I am a fucker for vegging my plants too long lol, bout 3 weeks time ill show u a roof cannapy @ 2meters


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 14, 2010)

Whats the good word westy mate? Repotting day?  My chick is out of state this weekend at a horse show, kinda liking the me time lol


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 14, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Whats the good word westy mate? Repotting day?  My chick is out of state this weekend at a horse show, kinda liking the me time lol


I love having my gal come over, but I do love my alone time during the week


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 14, 2010)

Best of both worlds hem!


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 14, 2010)

Mr West Out Golfing today???


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2010)

no we was watching the final race of the formular one. It was a wiked race lol. Everything is repotted now and all thats left is to take a few clones of one or two that are now in flower lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2010)

Man, was it Schumacher? Who got that tiny nudge and ended up being driven into head on by the guy behind. That could have been a brutal accident.


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Man, was it Schumacher? Who got that tiny nudge and ended up being driven into head on by the guy behind. That could have been a brutal accident.


that was quite mental wernt it shoomy was jus bout to drive off and wham a force india in the face lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2010)

[youtube]/v/w51DlzBjvjw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2010)

That's the one, i thought something was about to happen when i saw the three cars enter the first part of the corner at weird lines (one of them coming in at a heavy angle) and next thing i know he was spinning. I have a habit of tuning into shows just as people get bowled out or crash etc. Can never get through a whole race


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2010)

this season has been epic, the best season for years. I cant wait till march and it starting again lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 15, 2010)

Is it me of have the rear spoilers narrowed quite a bit since i last watched some grand prix, could have sworn they looked all narrow and odd  While i ca't do the whole 85 laps or whatnot, i can certainly sit for 20 minutes and watch the madness, cannot imagine the speed their brains are working, i remmeber that top gear episode where hammond can't even get the car going fast enough to put warmth through the tires to break and turn, full respect for them.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2010)

we have nascar mostly in the states, i love watchin the last few laps as they fight for spots.. i just love to see em battle for good placement


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2010)

i have driven a formula ford before, was quite something, gears on it were a bugger like! I didn't get out of 3rd, haha (there were only 4 gears..)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2010)

DST said:


> i have driven a formula ford before, was quite something, gears on it were a bugger like! I didn't get out of 3rd, haha (there were only 4 gears..)


That is sweeeet bru!


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2010)

DST said:


> i have driven a formula ford before, was quite something, gears on it were a bugger like! I didn't get out of 3rd, haha (there were only 4 gears..)


im really jelous man


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2010)

anybody watch that show last night about james hunt and barry sheen?, now they were some real racers!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> im really jelous man


I looked into doing one of those high power experience days. They float for the same price as a holliday. Madness. Always wanted to try a lotus elise


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2010)

That's why I love my wife...hehe. It was a great day...quite long, lots of waiting around but really worth it. Was also in a BMW 130 racing car, and my per fave which was the Porsche 911 turbo racing car! that was like a buggy on steroids, any issues and you just put the foot down a bit more!! And I also got to ride passenger with one of those mad drifting cars!! Man the whole car would fill up with burning rubber as they took the corners...they have a button inside and a huge water tank in the boot that sprays water down onto the wheels as they skid! I think they go through about 2 sets of tyres every session. It cost around 300 euro for the day so quite pricey.


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2010)

For a similer price u can go in the 2 seater drag car and do a 6.5 second quarter mile, shame ur not driving it lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, now that is pricey fun!!!! I've often thought about looking into doing one of those old fighter jet flights, they have them in Cape Town where you can fly up to the stratosphere or something like that!!! Now that would be something...I think you are talking 1000's though. Best start a new piggy bank!



mr west said:


> For a similer price u can go in the 2 seater drag car and do a 6.5 second quarter mile, shame ur not driving it lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

A dear friend sent me some everclear grain alcahol for making tincture. Im gonna go with the green dragon recipe.
http://boards.cannabis.com/concentrates/58414-definitive-green-dragon-cannabis-tincture.html


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2010)

Westy with alcohol....well of course THC has to be involved!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah I cant drink alcahol in any quantity cuz it makes me peculiar lol. 1 can I can feel it a littel, 2 cans I feel it alot, 3 cans and anyone can feel it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

hahahahahaha i reckon 1 shot of the dragon will have you catered westy lad! i just started off a bottle of green rum for xmas, ive got all my stalk saved up, actually too many to fit in the bottle so im going to empty and repeat the process with a new load of sticks once the thc is absorbed! should be some spicey fire! wont be a patch on the dragon tho. everclear is damn strong west


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

yeah ill only drop drops in my tea i dunt wannna get pissed, i wanna get enlightend lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

seems a waste of drink ?! but that most likely just me haha


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

itll be puely for medical comsumption lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

man thats what i say when its cold too


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 17, 2010)

That recipe looks wicked, but I question as to why the cooking process? The everclear is 190 proof with a low boiling point and why heat the mj to 325? Like my name I'm a curious old fart.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

apparently it speeds up the extraction process if u read further down the link it explains it for ya Cof


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah ill only drop drops in my tea i dunt wannna get pissed, i wanna get enlightend lol


LOL I don't wanna get pissed,,,, just enlightend....Oh Westy Funny


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

GIVE ME THE CHEESE.. WHATS SO GOOD ABOUT GROWING CHEESE. HOW DOES IT YIELD? IS IT SRONG? not like LA CONFIDENTIAL INDICA STRONG I BET


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

itll make ur head buzzzz, very ceribral indeed.


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

im sure i already posted my 1st tincture attempt. I used a q of ground casey jones bud and 120ml of everclear. It already looks evil. I didnt cook it in the end just shake it a few times a day till next wek or longer lmao.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

mMmm.. .i love pickle juice.


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2010)

recon that stuff will pickle anything including u lol


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

i just tried to order ReCon but it wouldnt let me so i had to order Aurora Indica from nirvana


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

lmfao....

westy have u tried bhang before?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2010)

Morning mr west. Making crazy tinctures and shit. The fun never stops in this thread. Any new breeds on the horizon?


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

well i have a very nice deep purple x psychosis x livers male getting ready to pluff like a prize stallion. Also i have a female of the same and 2 fems of dpp x jtr, also in the stud tent are two dog kush, so watch this space...........>>>>>>>


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sounds good mate. You gonna make some seeds with the deep purple x psychosis x livers male and female. They would be f2s right?? I defo plan on doing some breeding with the livers I'm thinking livers x querkle should be a killer. Maybe one day we could grow each others breeds out. You got some corkers in your bank.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Sounds good mate. You gonna make some seeds with the deep purple x psychosis x livers male and female. They would be f2s right?? I defo plan on doing some breeding with the livers I'm thinking livers x querkle should be a killer. Maybe one day we could grow each others breeds out. You got some corkers in your bank.


I think thats a real possibility one day


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2010)

At present tho it seems we both have seeds comin out our ears.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

Are u having a headache with choosing ur next run of seeds? I buy seeds and jus chuck em in my draw lol so on top of my own creations i got a few other things i could do lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2010)

More like a migraine mate lol. I got at least ten diff ones from breeders and 5-6 of my own creations. Should be tasting the first lot of my first creation in a couple of months. Nothing better than having seeds that you know no other fucker has because you bread them.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> More like a migraine mate lol. I got at least ten diff ones from breeders and 5-6 of my own creations. Should be tasting the first lot of my first creation in a couple of months. Nothing better than having seeds that you know no other fucker has because you bread them.


Oh yeah thats fucking awesome unique smokes rock as does my deep psychosis, well the clone rocks maybe ill plant some of the f2's i have of it and see wot i get lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hope you get a few different but decent phenos mate. Varying phenos are another plus off home breeding, unless of course your trying to lock down a certain trait.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey if it gets me stooned and tastes nice, which it will, im happy bunny.


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 18, 2010)

man all this talk about breeding is getting me all excited  lmao. sounds wicked bro making ur own strains out of ur favourite stuff, got any planned uk cheese crosses or are u leaving her pure lol?


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

well the psychosis is a cheese cross anyway so indirectly i am


----------



## ghb (Nov 18, 2010)

i want some damn livers NOW!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

I know a guy whos just harvested some but i think hes sold it all, filistine


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2010)

I Got the livers in veg ready to snip. It's really annoying knowing I have it but won't be puffing on it for a few months. Sea of green is a slow process......oh well just have to see what the fairy brings me on her next flyby.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2010)

You get to be our official testor for tincture. Having read the green dragon recipe, I can see where it would be highly potent. When you come to after trying it, you must give us a report.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

i only used the ratios of bud to alcahol i didnt bake it or warm it, im gonna leave it for a few days instead cuz i aint in no hurry lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

http://ukcia.org/wordpress/?p=494
intresting read


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

it's a fukkin joke mate!! I just can't get my head round why the government in it's current state isn't thinking, hold on, we could make a mint out of this, our frekin budget deficit would be wiped out in 1 crop!! If the UK got ahead they could even start exporting to The Netherlands, haha.


mr west said:


> http://ukcia.org/wordpress/?p=494
> intresting read


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah no brainer really I dont have the interlect to understand why they are waiting


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah no brainer really I dont have the interlect to understand why they are waiting


To think like an mp you need to have your brain removed and replaced with a wet kipper...... Stoned


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

[youtube]/v/ing31q_YKTM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
this is stuck in my head on a loop


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

mornin westy lad, that tincture looks well mean. 1 shot of that and youd be in a right old mess.


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

That's my second laugh of the morning Mr West!!! I use to love MR!!! They don't make em like they use too!!!



mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/ing31q_YKTM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
> this is stuck in my head on a loop


EDIT: Strange sugar cube eating animals...oh aye


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

BOING said zebadee


----------



## ghb (Nov 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> BOING said zebadee


 
zeba-fackin-dee


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2010)

That should be dons name because he loves the powder. Lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2010)

Thats old don we have new improved don now, much more stable and solid.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2010)

Good stuff. The White is good and everything but long term abuse can melt your brain. I went through a 6 months stint sniffing everyday after my brother past. Shit killed my bank account and nearly me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

im a reformed character hahahah like shite i just dont let it take a hold of me, ive been close and know to back off now


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2010)

oh yeah itll have ya money faster than a really fly tricky chick whome u adour lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

true dat. i need a detox before xmas


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> true dat. i need a detox before xmas


AMAZING SHIT! Everyone should google Bentonite clay and learn up


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2010)

The AMAZING SHIT! comes after uve taken it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

hahahahah sink the bismark


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> The AMAZING SHIT! comes after uve taken it lol


Hahahaha


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im a reformed character hahahah like shite i just dont let it take a hold of me, ive been close and know to back off now


Good thinkin Don...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

mos def hem lad! i considered smokin it then thought how much i enjoy the smell of it n thought hooooold up son slow down....


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

had one of them bitches....she did like taking my car to show off at work, and not paying towards the mortgage, or every buying weed, or...you know!...little whore would fuk anything given the chance, I had the last laugh though when I wee'd over her, hahaha...anyway, enough of that have a good weekend Mr West...and the rest of you lovely RIU smoking peeps.

DST


mr west said:


> oh yeah itll have ya money faster than a really fly tricky chick whome u adour lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 19, 2010)

You pissed on her?! Hahaha classic


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

Yup, we split up a couple of weeks after that....was all a bit weird.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 19, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> You pissed on her?! Hahaha classic


Oh Now thats funny....On my....


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mos def hem lad! i considered smokin it then thought how much i enjoy the smell of it n thought hooooold up son slow down....


THat right Don,,, Slow it down...if its white it ain't right...walk away, walk away


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

love it haahahah i can proper see it deadpan, so aye then i just pissed on her.......

everything in moderation hemlock man, theres a time n a place to kick the arse out of things...


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2010)

I kicked the arse out of it years ago now i have to wear arseless pnats lol. Pissing on someone wouldnt spring to mind if i wannted shot of a chick but ill keep it in mind lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> I kicked the arse out of it years ago now i have to wear arseless pnats lol. Pissing on someone wouldnt spring to mind if i wannted shot of a chick but ill keep it in mind lol.


Me either Mr west. However, knowledge is power and now we have the knowledge..LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 20, 2010)

Haha Maybe thats what my bitch needs. Crack meself up one side and down the other hehe


whats say hem brother!


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2010)

I got my presser and made these, aint smoked any but ityll be the same as the 2g ive already smoked b4 i pressed it lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 20, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha Maybe thats what my bitch needs. Crack meself up one side and down the other hehe
> 
> 
> whats say hem brother!


How you livin HC...I'm hangin in there..thats about it...gonna Make a little washin machine hash monday nite..


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 20, 2010)

that looks like it'll fuck you up good n proper Fred. How much trim and time went into making that? 
A word of advice mate, chuck the scales away. I know you don't sell your weed but if the worst were to happen you'd have a job explaining why you have scales. Its prolly bad karma to mention bad stuff but i'd hate to see get crap you don't deserve


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 20, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> How you livin HC...I'm hangin in there..thats about it...gonna Make a little washin machine hash monday nite..


Been better brother. Mon nite,eh? I'll be making a little more on mon myself, after things slow down around here. Must be hash season,,cheers!


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2010)

Im still waiting for the 3rd wash to drip out the finest bag lol been over 24hrs now lol. I need my scales to weigh out my medicine and herbal remedies and sutch. Yeah bad juju talking of things coming on top, think possitively, we cant be far from accepting the benifits of medical herbs such as the beloved hempus falldownus.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2010)

Pffft, give me a jury trial and the set of scales in my room no longer mean anything. Evidence of dealing lol, it is no more and no less likely that the scales were to weigh bud i buy, so that i know if i've been ripped off. But hey, now they're trying to scrap trial by jury for anything under £5000 udner the pretence of saving money. Saving money is not more important than my magna carta rights


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2010)

woooot nice hash pucks westy lad!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks very nice brother! Did the press make it dark like that or working it with your fingers or something? I cant work mine for much more than a few seconds before its all crumbly. I'm climbing up the curb though lol. My grower buddy is coming over sometime to turn his trimmings into hash and he has a press that I can try. He also has an oil making tube that I'll be trying out too


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2010)

it got that dark cuz i put it on the back of my floodlight for bout ten mins till the press warms up and then i tok it out and its just solid now


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey HC, wrap the hash in some cellophane/food wrap and press it in your hands that way....if it is not sticking it may still be a little bit wet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2010)

wish id had that tip yesterday......... fingers smelt like a nepalese monk


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 21, 2010)

alright Westy, how u doin m8. Just to let you know that Chiesel I was running came real good man! Got some nice Pic's in my Sig. link


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> I got my presser and made these, aint smoked any but ityll be the same as the 2g ive already smoked b4 i pressed it lol.


 You just siffting your trimmings and pressing it west? Any idea where to get a screen?


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2010)

any stationay shop should do silk screens or u could try ebay where i got my bags from.
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=bubble+ice+bags&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2010)

So what's going on in the tents atm?


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2010)

Ha ha, thank you tip mate I did wonder if anyone was intrested lol. In my 600w tent in the bedroom there are 1x deep purple x psychosis x liver male and a female of same strain and 2 x female dpp x jack the rippers and 2 x D Ogs. In th e 400w tent next to me in the living room are 1 x cheese 1 x psychosis 1 x jack the ripper 1 x liver/blues and 1 x pinapple chunk. The pc is 4 weeks 12 and the rest are 1 week 12.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey HC, wrap the hash in some cellophane/food wrap and press it in your hands that way....if it is not sticking it may still be a little bit wet.


Good tip D, thanks. I just did what Crusty did in Jamaica and pressed it in the screen and sat on it while I worked on the next run lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> Ha ha, thank you tip mate I did wonder if anyone was intrested lol. In my 600w tent in the bedroom there are 1x deep purple x psychosis x liver male and a female of same strain and 2 x female dpp x jack the rippers and 2 x D Ogs. In th e 400w tent next to me in the living room are 1 x cheese 1 x psychosis 1 x jack the ripper 1 x liver/blues and 1 x pinapple chunk. The pc is 4 weeks 12 and the rest are 1 week 12.


Christ alive man.I wouldn't mind for any of those strains growing in my cupboard, let alone what they'v now been crossed into  I gotta bump up my game a bit if i want to keep up with you guys in any ways, there was me thinking hah, i've a 600w now as well  never ending expenditure


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> any stationay shop should do silk screens or u could try ebay where i got my bags from.
> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=bubble+ice+bags&_sacat=See-All-Categories


 Thanks for that heads up Westy, been wasting too much trim, especially when I see wot others are gettin!


----------



## macey92 (Nov 21, 2010)

here is a pic of my greenhouse cheese four weeks into flower under a 400w gro lux bulb what you think


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice, what do u think?


----------



## macey92 (Nov 21, 2010)

few weeks after got nicked by the pigs just wanted to know how much ganja i wud hav had off tht first ever grow


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2010)

was that the only plant? looks like it might of been 30 grams maybe wen it was finished but its so hard to tell


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> Nice, what do u think?


Very nice CHEESE sir....snow just dripping off


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

Shame the Po-po came and took it away!!! What a bunch of c.n.s.


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2010)

Heres my two D Og's and my stud boy dpp x livers/blues one week into flower.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

POOOOOOOOOOOOOOW monsters! even the male


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

They look like Alien DOG's Westy....what's happening with the curly over leaves? Have you been walking them enough, lol?


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2010)

the curly leafs are a heat stress hang over from wen they was in veg.


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

kind of like Cocker Spaniels, lol. 

The "dppl" stud sure is a beast of a man Mr West!!!!!!



mr west said:


> the curly leafs are a heat stress hang over from wen they was in veg.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

attack of the CLAW!!!!! lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2010)

He is im very proud of him lol.gonna try and harvest a bit of his jizz and get the clone onlys in the other tent with it too


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

Sticky White love!!!!! or in this case, slighty greenish sticky white love...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

stinky green love errr cranberry juice?


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

I stay away from Cranbeery juice....either that or I need to be close to a toilet if drinking it!!!

May seem a strange Q, but has anyone ever heard of licquorice as a laxative?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> I stay away from Cranbeery juice....either that or I need to be close to a toilet if drinking it!!!
> 
> May seem a strange Q, but has anyone ever heard of licquorice as a laxative?


I have dst, another that surprised me was tabbaco and chewing tabbaco


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

chewing baccy.....wow. funny you should mention that, my mate was over at the weekend and was looking for some for a guy at his work...I really didn't think people dug that anymore. I think it is quite big in the UK.

EDIT: I mean USA....not UK


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

think it just speeds the metabolism the smoking and chewing baccy.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 22, 2010)

Chewing baccy? Why?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

i know hahah its big in europe these funny pellet things you stick to your gums. looks friggin manky to me


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 22, 2010)

Would rather lick my own arse hole


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

It's just plain wrong

EDIT: Chewwing baccy that is.....

I mean, if people could lick their own arseholes, I am sure everyone would have given it a try at least once...but chewwing baccy...NEVER!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

aye i imagine its much the same crack


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2010)

Nicoteen irritates the bowels as does caffeen lol. Are we gonna talk some more shit or sensible stuff lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

[youtube]jF2ImyQjzyc[/youtube]


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 22, 2010)

Have you seen the version of happy talk live where he drops his pants and wipes his arse with the mic?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> It's just plain wrong
> 
> EDIT: Chewwing baccy that is.....
> 
> I mean, if people could lick their own arseholes, I am sure everyone would have given it a try at least once...but chewwing baccy...NEVER!!!!


 i live in the souther u.s. chewing baccy is like a staple to the people here. yuckmouth is normal here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

jeeeeeeeeeesus i thought only meth made your teeth like that


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2010)

one of the songs that always makes me smile lol


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

deserves a woof...


mr west said:


> Heres my two D Og's and my stud boy dpp x livers/blues one week into flower.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 22, 2010)

DST said:


> I stay away from Cranbeery juice....either that or I need to be close to a toilet if drinking it!!!
> 
> May seem a strange Q, but has anyone ever heard of licquorice as a laxative?


Late in on this but good, well, only one thing i've had worse than licorice for a laxative and that was sugar free polos in rather great exces  Licorice seems to be well known for for this kind of effect by the older generation, much like grapes, was taught that lesson recently


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 24, 2010)

looking good there westy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 24, 2010)

Hows my friend Mr West?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 24, 2010)

Good morning Mr west...


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2010)

I hada a good game of golf today on frozen greens lol


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

Supposed to be -9celcius here next week, with a chill factor taking it to -13.....brrrr! I guess the UK will get it as well. Get yer woolies out lad.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> I hada a good game of golf today on frozen greens lol


I can imagine they were a little quick...sounds like it's time for a hot tea.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2010)

the balls kinda gathered up the frost as it went like a snow ball lol, frozen leafs are hard and will change the path of your ball lol


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> I hada a good game of golf today on frozen greens lol


How did ya hit it Lad???


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2010)

well I scored my game at 107 which for me is the best ive hit. I havent scored my own game in ages as we always play better ball. Last time i scored my own game i was 117 or something so Im happy withit lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2010)

Most of the golfers here play in the 70's, cause if it gets any colder, they stay inside. Under the circumstances your score sounds reasonable...you're a braver man than me.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2010)

It wasnt that cold really wen u wrap up with plenty of layers on. I hope to get under the 100's come spring.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 25, 2010)

i want to cry.. wheres all the eye candy im gone all this time and it seems everyone goes down hill lol j.j but true wheres my eye candy dammit





So hows everyone been
missesd you guys lol.. especially missed looking at ur tent westy. was gonna say cheese but that just dont sound right lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2010)

wlecome back jester fella!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome back Jester


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh thats why u was a bit wierd on msn jestter lol, I really should check my thred more lol. All i got to show at the min is balls no buds lmao, buds will come laters i hope lol


----------



## stickybob (Nov 25, 2010)

where's all the cheese?


----------



## stickybob (Nov 25, 2010)

bit under par this topic


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2010)

ill get some pics of the chees up in the morning, 2 weeks 12 not much to show but if itll keep things on topic. Its not like this thred is short of pics lol


----------



## stickybob (Nov 25, 2010)

i know, my cheese failed so im jealous


----------



## Outdoorindica (Nov 25, 2010)

My cheese is looking a little better since I removed all but the top and a few branches right below the top, and it gets better light now that some of the other plants are down. I liked what I smoked of it before, the stuff that went a several weeks longer should be pretty good shit. Still not what I was looking for in the size department. Man Im fucking stoned from that white russian, even with no cure, glad to have that sitting for a bit before I touch it again. Sorry, had to mention that, I drifted off for a second and thats all I was thinking. I will keep rambling going off into various subjects that has nothing to do with my cheese if I dont shut up now, thats the kind of buzz it is, but with enough body to have me sitting here typing shit instead of being physically active. My Cowboys lost tonight, god damn it. Yes I will take some cheese with my wine. Later cheese people.


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2010)

haha


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)

yeah i dunno, i just googled cheese people lol thats what i found so kind of band i think


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 26, 2010)

Alright Westy, just stopping by for a quick swatch! Some nice Thing's been going on eh!


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)

Did some hst on my d og's and the boy is dpp x livers/blues


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2010)

Your young male looks quite stout. Who's the lucky lady(ies)?


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)

well there is 2 x dpp x jtr an 1 x dpp x livers and two d ogs.
Friday night mash up joint>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> well there is 2 x dpp x jtr an 1 x dpp x livers and two d ogs.
> Friday night mash up joint>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Pass it over here!


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)

No bother ill make another one to share lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 26, 2010)

Just smoked some very nice hash me sen


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)

cool, its a hashy friday i fink today


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 26, 2010)

hehe, tempting! nowt but an early night for me, got half of a cheese scrog in the freezer ready to be hashified tomorrow


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 26, 2010)

I got some budder hash aswell haha it's evil stuff


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 26, 2010)

Firing up some hash now. Does anyone here remember hash under a glass...???


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)

yes i do stick it on apin and set fire to it then put a cold glass upsiddown iver it and drink the smoke lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 26, 2010)

It must be hashday coz my mate gave me about a teenth of some really soft squidgy black yesterday and its lovely not mega strong but lovely none the less. I've been off work for the last two days, i booked the time off to watch The Ashes through the night and i've still got about a spliffs worth of it left which i'll spark up about midnight. I was gonna make a livers cocktail spliff but i want to savour the last bit on its own. It came from a friend of a friend who has been backpacking through India and Nepal and smuggled 2 oz back.
I wish i'd made use of all my trim coz i just binned it and the only bonus i got from trimming was scissor snot which i just use to fuck my mates up with lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2010)

how do u smuggle 2 oz of hash bk? u ya arse lol


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats sounds like a bit of the standard black thats kicking about not worth smoking! More crap in it than soap bar!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> how do u smuggle 2 oz of hash bk? u ya arse lol


can't comment on the packaging methods, but that's how i experienced my first hash, bout 4 or 5 years ago, the current flat mate ame back from india and bought a good many ounces back with him, lovely lovely stuff. Put me on my back quite literally.


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

No imported hash for me its all made on the premisis and no arses involved


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2010)

hahaa regular cottage industry eh lmao lovin the HST man


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

they look even better now they turned their heads up to the light. Just squezzed the life out the finest mess bag and got a wee lump drying spozed id better start my second run lol today lol


----------



## exodus mission (Nov 27, 2010)

hello all pics are looking great keep up the good work,

so i have just come back from the cannabis which was great i got to meet some important ppl which is a plus.
i met franco from greenhouse in which we had a good chat, 
i will obtaining the original exodus fems (no mixes) which has taken him a long time to get seeds out of them that are fertile. i will send a couple of ppl some to test as he needs feedback from the uk,s exodus underground the batch will be ready in december when it is he will forward me some. let me know if you do i will only be picking ppl who have worked with the clone for many years remember you will be one of the first to try before it is released......

i also met jerry the owner of barneys very nice guy he gave me a lot info on the whole competition world and other things.
Im happy he won even though i know the greenhouse slh is better than his new tangerine ur probably thinking how can i know if i dont smoke lol well i did smoke hehe and i missed a quarter of the compo due to mad panic attacks (now i no why i gave up smoking) lol 

ok everyone just to let you know the seedbank is being worked on and im trying to get things done for end of feb 2011 i will keep you updated i have taken onboard some the advise that you lot gave so i should be able to satisfy everyone needs if there is more advice you lot wish to add that you would like to see in a seed bank let know asap,
thanks for reading and most importantly keep up the good ....peace........


----------



## exodus mission (Nov 27, 2010)

hello don how r u...... woow for a moment there i thought this was live chat lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> No imported hash for me its all made on the premisis and no arses involved


apart from the one making it lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> No imported hash for me its all made on the premisis and no arses involved


 Haha this made me giggle



GreenThumb2k10 said:


> apart from the one making it lol


And this increased the giggles


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2010)

exodus mission said:


> hello don how r u...... woow for a moment there i thought this was live chat lol


sup man! am good thanks yaself? enjoy the cup??? id love to go just to see the spectacle of it all


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

I hear i dont wash ma hands niether lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 27, 2010)

Tell me it aint so Joe,,,Westys an arse!?!?: !)


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

Ask my gf and she'll tell ya im an arse hole but only sometimes lol, think we all can be at times lol.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 27, 2010)

A


mr west said:


> they look even better now they turned their heads up to the light. Just squezzed the life out the finest mess bag and got a wee lump drying spozed id better start my second run lol today lol[/QUOTEAlright westy, just considering macking my first bit hash myself. Dont know what method do use yet? seen some good bubble and good pressed kief. What you recomend man?


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

well u getter a nice return off of bubble bags. My kiff catchers is propper blocked up and i need to clean it cuz its really fine mesh, its been like this ages lol. Butane extraction gives u less but its the upper most quality but its a fuking mess about getting it out in a useable form lol.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry bout my last post, feck knows what I done there? But Think i'll get me some bubble bags, and a screen! Made a wee bit othet day with kief from my grinder, the snout packet film, and paper, oven, freezer way, and it was ok. I've got one of those bolt compressers too and the hash was good. Need to up the game though! Will let you no how I get on M8. take it easy!


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

have a hashy night if ya can, I think its a winter thing lol.
Ive done two lots this time soft and hard pressed.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2010)

I miss my hash, i blew thru my 7 grams i made like nothing lol, this next batch should be better


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 27, 2010)

Been using a sharp knife to scrape shavings off into powder and mixing it with my bowls. Bowls seem to be lasting a lot longer lately for some reason lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2010)

im just twisting up a hash/livers mixup mash up, after seeing yours my head just said you know you want one!! have a good weekend peeps, im settling down for being snowed in next week muahahahaaaaa


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

yay cold weather payment here we come 25 quid thank u very much.


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Been using a sharp knife to scrape shavings off into powder and mixing it with my bowls. Bowls seem to be lasting a lot longer lately for some reason lol.


we used to do that with a nutmeg grater back wen hash was everywhere. Makes it last loads longer dunt it?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 27, 2010)

Cheers westy!!!!!!!!!!







this ones for u lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2010)

ive jus dun a wormey headbandy one for u mate >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 28, 2010)

*




*
I was to lazy to type this again lol

Good relaxing Sunday to ya all.

Hey I have ancesters who came from your neck of the woods in the mid nineteenth century, in the north possibly closer to Don, 3rd great grandfather's family. Anyone know thier geneology a bit. I know towns and names,,,,anyone want to play?  ​


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 28, 2010)

Thats cool no prob 

Some of you may be familiar with this area and I do do know quite a bit bout that side of the family history back to my fourth great grandfather and a bit beyond even. My third great grandfather came to the US in 1843 and settled on top of the highest mountain in this state and became road commisioner as did his son in a few of the surrounding towns, so I guess you could say they pretty much built most of the roads around here. I live only a few miles away from the family farms that they bought in that era and my girl stables her horse just down the road from them lol.

So,,,, ha ha I hope I'm not from the wrong side of the tracks or anything over there, things so could be touchy when I tell ya where they are from, hope its not like got a bad rep or anything but I'm thinking we just cant be from opposing clans haha. 

Going to go put on a pot of coffee and grab some more hash and be back with the second half of,,,The history of highlanders ancestors from northern England lol

Gotta love lazy stoney Sunday afternoons


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 28, 2010)

Oops, forgot to put the cuppa in there with it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 28, 2010)

...back to the story, hope someone is getting a kick outta this I think its pretty funny.

So we are talking about the Yorkshire area late 1700s. My 4th greatgrandfather was born in 1796 near Ripton in Yorkshire and his son who came to this state was born in North Yorkshire, both were named William. These folks were farmers but apparently their ancestors came from the east coast of Scotland and something about owning a castle but we're getting to far back now. My 4th greatgrandfather was buried in the churchyard at Bishop Monckton at the age of 93 and longevity on that side of the family is still quite pronounced all around me here! And I also know that he lived and worked in the Dishforth region, Littlethorpe and Copt Hewick, and had relatives in Dishforth.

So you guys dont have give any info about yourselves, I guess that wasn't cool the way I originally put it lol, but I'm not worried about posting his last name and if an of you guys find out that we are like cousins 20 times removed or something then kool kool! His last name is Burnett. Catch ya Later


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2010)

My family are from London as far back as we can remember lol although i have a scottish surname (mcwest) but i dont know when or where bouts they came down lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2010)

Westy McWest LOL >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 28, 2010)

Westy McWest...LOL..Stop it SICC,,,,No way,, really Mr west or you just puttin us on


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2010)

Of course my real name isnt anything like west but it is a scottish name lol. Tho its a very common name in the uk.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> Of course my real name isnt anything like west but it is a scottish name lol. Tho its a very common name in the uk.



Lol i kno i was just sayin  it went together perfectly


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4962160]Lol i kno i was just sayin  it went together perfectly [/QUOTE]

Oh SICC, Still LMAO,,,,It does Kinda go together..LOL,,can't stop


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> Of course my real name isnt anything like west but it is a scottish name lol. Tho its a very common name in the uk.


Oh I'm fucked I can't stop laughing...FOr fucks sake...Westy McWest,, Fuckin SICC started it..LOL

is it Bond, Like,,,,, bondi, mcbond


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 28, 2010)

Helloo my name is West. Westy Mcwest


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2010)

Licienced to chill>>>>>>>>>


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> licienced to chill>>>>>>>>>


roflmfao......................


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh I can see us all laughing passing a joint around watchin westy Mcwest roll another fattie..LOL
Have a great evening everyone.
SICC started it..LOL Thanks for the laugh


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2010)

Its all i can do but I dont worry about it


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2010)

The hash is getting to me now lol, my eyes are gunked up and im yawning like a hippo. I need to see if i can get me some tarten slippers and a tarten house coat. Cheers guys now lgp knows what to get me at xmass now lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh well then we'll have to call you West McHefner

Loving my hash, made some more tonight. My chick played the sick card and bailed out on our plans tonight so I think its going to be MickyDees. Oh well I can roll with it lol


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 28, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh well then we'll have to call you West McHefner
> 
> Loving my hash, made some more tonight. My chick played the sick card and bailed out on our plans tonight so I think its going to be MickyDees. Oh well I can roll with it lol


Missin my gal but lovin my hash...attta boy...see ya hashy mcdee


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2010)

Mr McWest eh, I always knew you had some good blood in ye man!! haha. 

I have a family tree that goes way back into the 1600-1700's into the highlands of Scotland (Spey valley area) and no, I will not tell you my clan since that is also in my name...but apparently there were a lot of Crofters and Fisherman in my family.....my Grandads family come from the Lowlands (Belgium/Netherlands)...A friend of our family works in The Births and Registrars office in Edinburgh so he done our whole tree for us!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2010)

aye ive got scots roots too well ish my dad is a robertson, traced his line direct back to robert the bruce and further to the normans after that, he loves the history. 

westy mc west lmao for some reason all i can think of is some kind of benny hill parody wstarring westy McWest as the fastest joint roller in the west. weeeeeeeeeeeeeessty 

[youtube]8e1xvyTdBZI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye ive got scots roots too well ish my dad is a robertson, traced his line direct back to robert the bruce and further to the normans after that, he loves the history.
> 
> westy mc west lmao for some reason all i can think of is some kind of benny hill parody wstarring westy McWest as the fastest joint roller in the west. weeeeeeeeeeeeeessty


Benny Hill is a legend.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 29, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Missin my gal but lovin my hash...attta boy...see ya hashy mcdee


Funny Hemlock my friend!



DST said:


> Mr McWest eh, I always knew you had some good blood in ye man!! haha.
> 
> I have a family tree that goes way back into the 1600-1700's into the highlands of Scotland (Spey valley area) and no, I will not tell you my clan since that is also in my name...but apparently there were a lot of Crofters and Fisherman in my family.....my Grandads family come from the Lowlands (Belgium/Netherlands)...A friend of our family works in The Births and Registrars office in Edinburgh so he done our whole tree for us!!!


Yeah geneology is so cool. After my grandmother died I did some research on our roots and also one of the relatives wrote a book with a lot of the history in it. I would love to go back further than England though to the east coast of Scotland. If it was the northern east coast our clans could have known each other lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye ive got scots roots too well ish my dad is a robertson, traced his line direct back to robert the bruce and further to the normans after that, he loves the history.
> 
> westy mc west lmao for some reason all i can think of is some kind of benny hill parody wstarring westy McWest as the fastest joint roller in the west. weeeeeeeeeeeeeessty
> 
> [youtube]8e1xvyTdBZI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB[/youtube]


I was jess wondering if any of those areas I mentioned around Yorkshire were familiar to ya. I know their street address too ha ha. Robert the Bruce, huh? Thats interesting! Since that part of the family came from Scotland in the 1600s I'm pretty sure why they were all named William! Catch ya later


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2010)

Well good morning Don..Top of the day to ya Lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> I was jess wondering if any of those areas I mentioned around Yorkshire were familiar to ya. I know their street address too ha ha. Robert the Bruce, huh? Thats interesting! Since that part of the family came from Scotland in the 1600s I'm pretty sure why they were all named William! Catch ya later


 nah lad yorkshire is still south to me mate. 


Hemlock said:


> Well good morning Don..Top of the day to ya Lad


 and the rest of the day to yourself hemlad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2010)

hahaha for a minute i thought id read you were mixing ground nutmeg into your doobs. hahahah think im still wrecked lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2010)

inbox is full westy mcwest


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> Of course my real name isnt anything like west but it is a scottish name lol. Tho its a very common name in the uk.


mc smith? lmao. hows tricks bro?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 29, 2010)

Yo Westy, how did those Jedi seeds got hat you got a while bac? i know some one who is wanting to get some lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2010)

I didnt get any jedi seeds that was raclot i belive, cant remember what he said about em. Couldnt of been any good i donnt supose lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?q=St.+Andrew's+Day&hl=en&prmd=ivnus&source=univ&tbs=nws:1&tbo=u&ei=5UL0TIniN4mLhQfJoZycDA&sa=X&oi=news_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CDIQqAIwAA
Happt st Andrews day


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=St.+Andrew's+Day&hl=en&prmd=ivnus&source=univ&tbs=nws:1&tbo=u&ei=5UL0TIniN4mLhQfJoZycDA&sa=X&oi=news_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CDIQqAIwAA
> Happt st Andrews day


Oh Aye laddie...Happt St andrews day to you as well.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2010)

In keeping with the scottish theme lol. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>casey and bubbble night cap


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> I didnt get any jedi seeds that was raclot i belive, cant remember what he said about em. Couldnt of been any good i donnt supose lol.



LOL oh yeah thats right, shit i totally forgot about Ras


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2010)

he is about i think he popped on his thred bout a moth ago to say hi


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

Morning/Afternoon McWesty the Skunk scoundrel! lol. All is good in Westy country? Just having a surf while I wait for some "tricHOMIES" to sink(I like to think of them as my homies, hehe) ....lah de dah......come on peeps, sink ya little homies!


----------



## ghb (Nov 30, 2010)

the hash, the whole hash and nothing but the hash


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey guys i had a wee accident wen i wen to see my dogs this morning i kinda anapped two knuckles on one of my doggies and well ive tapeed them up but i dunt hold much hop[e out lol. I got a jug of manky water with some trichromes i think at the bottom of it im gonna jar it up and see. Sunk is the word


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

Brings a new meaning to the phrase "Dogs abuse"...lol...

On my 3rd run now. Still got another box in the freezer, and a jar of bud to hashishafy.

Chopped the DPQ seed donar, and my last DOG yesterday (the one that went in straight to 12/12) Just the cheese and the HBxBlackjack (both of which are getting some dark and will be chopped 10 weeks tomorrow....cheese smells well lush!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah i cant wait till my cheeses is honking lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

My Pinapple chunk has been a pain from the get go, 1st off i thought it had mag dif so i treated it with epsom salts then i thought it may be root rot so i treated it with liquid oxygene. I have just had to treat it for spider mites cuz look wot it looked like yesterday b4 i sprayed with plant vitality







As u can tell im a bit pissed off>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2010)

Dude!! I knew spider mites liked a nibble here and there, but never thought they went to that extent, damn, makes me lucky i've yet to encounter a single major bug or issue in a year and a half, but saying that, i bragged a week ago about never having had a powercut in 4 years for the entire area of town to go down so touch wood, never say never or easy and all that lot


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 3, 2010)

hey bro sorry 2 see what the nasty little s**t c**ts have done 2 ur lady  hope she gets better soon


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

well if it dunt its coming out 5 weeks early lmao. Ill get a shot of em laters.


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2010)

fred, it has to be said that is the worst spider mite infestation i have seen. it could be used in an advert for a spider mite detterent as a before shot. please make sure to hit us with an after shot when she's back to full health.

also how long had you left the plant before checking?


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

well was in the tent every other day but the pc was at the back and in the corner , that bud was hiding behind the fan lmao.


----------



## ghb (Dec 3, 2010)

your in for pot luck with the PC, my mate grew 5 from seed and every one was a different pheno.
one was pineapple cheese, one was pineapple, one was spicy peppery skunk and two others were utter shite cheese. 

heres hoping you get the pineapple cheese pheno


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2010)

holy shit i knew they built webs, mine did but nothing like that. you sure you havent got a tarrantula in there fred!?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah I'm thinking tarantuala too. Do you have any cuttings of her?


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

the pinapple chunk? nah didnt like it much wen it was in veg lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 3, 2010)

Good Morning Mr West...Trust you day is going as planned.
Off for a bit of Golf today. Almost to chilly but I'll give it go...
Have a good weekend


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

it needs to thaw a littel and dry up for me to play golf lol too snowy at presant lol. I didnt really plan anything today tbh, i have lazy days followed by lazy days. Im so laid back im almost upside down lol. Got my heating on and my gal with me and plenty of nice smoke, the cupboards are full and my nutsacks empty lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> it needs to thaw a littel and dry up for me to play golf lol too snowy at presant lol. I didnt really plan anything today tbh, i have lazy days followed by lazy days. Im so laid back im almost upside down lol. Got my heating on and my gal with me and plenty of nice smoke, the cupboards are full and my nutsacks empty lol


I'm sure it gets better somewhere...But I don't know if I would leave what cha got!!LOL,,, SOunds Like good times!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

spidermites are my only prob at min lol but i did give em what for yesterday so might be all good by now lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> it needs to thaw a littel and dry up for me to play golf lol too snowy at presant lol. I didnt really plan anything today tbh, i have lazy days followed by lazy days. Im so laid back im almost upside down lol. Got my heating on and my gal with me and plenty of nice smoke, the cupboards are full and my nutsacks empty lol


Haha Now that there was funny Mr West, specially the last part lol jess had to thank ya fer pootin a  on me face


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

Life is good in genral and shit in places, Im and optermistic cynic lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

Well here's a Casey J with Cheesey hash worms...

Looks like we both been on the Spint fight....spint being the Dutch word....makes me itch less.


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice one D mate lol, i jus didnt want you to suffer alone mate lol. Now thats friendship lol


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

a mite shared, is a mite halved!!! haha. Yer a true bru!!!


mr west said:


> Nice one D mate lol, i jus didnt want you to suffer alone mate lol. Now thats friendship lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

Eric the halfa mite lol


----------



## dancingmaddog (Dec 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> Life is good in genral and shit in places, Im and optermistic cynic lol.


would that make you a cynical optamist or an optamistic cynic Mr West?


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

The latter dancingmaddog lol. The glass is half full but its probably gone off by now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2010)

mr west said:


> The latter dancingmaddog lol. The glass is half full but its probably gone off by now.


can't rep ya but i will soon.. i thought that was funny,im like that.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 3, 2010)

Where do you think they come from? The spider mites I mean. They work fast them little fuckers.


----------



## dancingmaddog (Dec 3, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Where do you think they come from? The spider mites I mean. They work fast them little fuckers.


Spiders??


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

[youtube]/v/9GGc7KcvqtE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey, hows that Pineapple chunk doing?, ooh that pic gave me the heeby jeebies i dont ever want to walk in my tent to a face full off cobwebs (shudders) god i hate spiders hope things sort themselves out  Just like im hoping my plants will suddenly spring into life lol- just popped the compost tea in- time to wait and see if it does the job 

Agent x


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 5, 2010)

Who gets the axe next westy and when??


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2010)

Heres the pinapple chunk looking pretty shit still but no webs lol.


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 5, 2010)

Cool, i know the answer is here somewhere lol but how long has yours been flowering/how long left? One of mine is starting to change colour on the pistils but the other one is still white- considering they are same age i think ones deffo gonna finish well ahead of the other one. The Euforia should have finished by now and its nowhere near ready- groans- looks like i wont have any finished in time for xmas  bah


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2010)

it was 5 weeks flowere on friday i think or 6. Thats the only thing i got coming out b4 xmass the rest will be late jan lol for my birthday.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2010)

mornin chief chiefer! y6eah she's lookin a little ill that gal, you reckon youve gtot them on the run?


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2010)

Well as a before and after she certainly at least looks like a plant now, lol. I found that with my OG kush that was infected, the buds just haven't developed they way they should have, all light and airy basically....I hope you can get her though okay mate.......

[youtube]GgTqPUtYT7A[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2010)

Bud is bud 

She'll burn up nicely >>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4996283]Bud is bud 

She'll burn up nicely >>>>>>>> [/QUOTE]

very true "SICC" mate and i know to avoid that strain in future. Dont even have a nice funk kinda smells sweet sweat not cheesey in the slightest. Its a lanky streak of curled burnt leafs and piss.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 6, 2010)

Good Morning Mr Westy, Stop in for a look at the mites...Glad you got them on the run...


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the Rep Westy, can't be getting invaded AND let them take the piss!


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

well I hope ive done enough or ill have to wash em again lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2010)

do you use any particular product? my mate give me some mite-rid, haven't seen a single one since, then again they weren't quite so webbed up as the pc you have.

when you started this thread you grew greenhouse cheese, if i remember rightly you thought it was quite good, but no proper cheese. i'm growing one from seed atm and i'm not all that impressed, it is stretching like hell and doesn't seem so cheesy. was yours like this or do you reckon i am just growing a dodgy pheno? it seems very sativa dom to me.


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

ghb said:


> do you use any particular product? my mate give me some mite-rid, haven't seen a single one since, then again they weren't quite so webbed up as the pc you have.
> 
> when you started this thread you grew greenhouse cheese, if i remember rightly you thought it was quite good, but no proper cheese. i'm growing one from seed atm and i'm not all that impressed, it is stretching like hell and doesn't seem so cheesy. was yours like this or do you reckon i am just growing a dodgy pheno? it seems very sativa dom to me.



have u got it in flower? The uk cheese clone grows like a vine very sativa like. I use plant vitality on mites and it works a charm. http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/pd-plant-vitality.cfm


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2010)

that plant vitalty sounds like good stuff, is it odourless/tasteless?.

my ghs cheese is 5 weeks in and it looks sativa dom to me, long colas, medium leaves. it's defo more a cheese than aghan but smell isn't quite honking yet. it might develop more of a cheesy smell as it goes (i hope so anyway).


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

it smells like a shed, kind of creasotey, I havent noticed a taste in the bud at end


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2010)

i used mite rid and it smells similar, maybe the neem oil or something, i would be scared of tainting my budswith it during the last 3-4 weeks. what is the latest you have used it without noticing any taste/ irregular burning?


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

I used it quite close to harvest one time and the buds tasted just fine


----------



## ghb (Dec 6, 2010)

well thats good to know, my mate had bud rot while he was drying a massive crop of cheese. he sprayed with bud rot stop and the weed tasted like arse wipes, the punters didn't complain because the cheese was so strong but i could tell a mile off.


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 6, 2010)

hey mr west hows it going bro. just tought ill ask you this, as your the best person to ask this, wich is the best stongest cheese (aka blues) plant, i heard blue cheese is the best, but just wanted to know wich one would you say in your experience????


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

imo its phsychosis or livers/blues or in seed form i do like blue cheese or la cheeses but theres fukin loads out there now so prolly anyones guess everyone is difrent init


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

man i cant wait to get my laughin tackle round a fat psychosis reefer. its been too long. 8 weeks to go still .....................


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2010)

I got 5 or 6 weeks to wait for psychosis and livers lol unfortunatly its only one of each lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

feels like forever eh. you got plenty to keep ya head reet tho man !?


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2010)

*I got 5 or 6 weeks to wait for psychosis and livers lol unfortunatly its only one of each lol *




i need more cheese strains, the above two would be very nice indeed, people go crazy for them


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2010)

Iwillalwaysbeamember said:


> i am going to skull fuck your cheese bitch!


lmao. u must have a tiny penis then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

random troll tuesday or somethin?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 7, 2010)

Isn't this nice, well done chaps.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2010)

random pic from the past.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

beauty man. cheeselicious


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2010)

thats some pyschosis alright!, i did get it right didn't i?.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2010)

ghb said:


> thats some pyschosis alright!, i did get it right didn't i?.


nah i think that was a casey bastad bud


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2010)

check again, lol. either way casey looks sweet as bruv.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

nice bud westy


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

Fact: Mites are harder to get rid of than trolls. We love Bastard Casey!!!!


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2010)

pc update please mayor west, any better?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey mate whats going on! Whats the flavor of the day? Got a sore back from shoveling snow last night, trying to numb it with some Void this morning. 

Later man have a good one


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Fact: Mites are harder to get rid of than trolls. We love Bastard Casey!!!!


Yeah, but you can kill mites.


cof


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Yeah, but you can kill mites.
> 
> 
> cof


legally... lmao


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 7, 2010)

Good Morning Mr West.
Have a nice hit of the Hash this AM, it wil probably fix my arse to this chair for a few hours...
Did ya see HC coffee, looked really good. May try a bit of that today. To cold for golf...


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2010)

i think im gonna have to spray again sometime this week just to be sure, fucking things


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 7, 2010)

Whats up westy, hope you get those mites cleared man! Nice bud shot! Take it easy man.

jambo:


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2010)

Heres a few bud shots of the dogs and dpp x livers and dpp x jtr......


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2010)

Still can't get my head round that monster male!!!! It's a handsome chap for sure!!! Is the Dog bud the 3rd pic?


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah I think it is lol either dog or a dpp x jtr lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2010)

good lookin tent there westy my bro from another mo. that male looks fit to bust a nut! you going for a pollenate everything approach!?


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2010)

yes in that tent i am aye, i kinda made the mistake of puttin it in the back


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2010)

lmao oh well youll not be short of beans for a while then


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2010)

Ive been ok for beans for ages now lol. Hmmm what to do what to do lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2010)

seed shop?


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about that things being in the bag (back I meant), when i (I meant IT, the plant not me!!) start shooting out love piss, everything will be covered....you'll have to make about 10 kilos of hash, hahaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2010)

stand back!!! love piss fountain alert!!!!


----------



## ghb (Dec 8, 2010)

i never fuck about with males, have you ever tried smoking the pollen, or used it to make hash?, just curious.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 8, 2010)

bump for the boy and girl porn!


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> Heres a few bud shots of the dogs and dpp x livers and dpp x jtr......


bump it all lol, but thanks for the bump anyway


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 8, 2010)

Lookin good westy, are those F1's?


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes they are. I planted 3 deep purple x psychosis f2's today with 3 engineers dreams(dpq x casey jones)f1's today so more funkyness to come in the new year


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 8, 2010)

Handsome Looking males Great pics! Im wishing i could get another tent and start vegging some fresh plants! - plan for the next time i think  Thankyou very much for the rep btw- mucho appreciated


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> Handsome Looking males Great pics! Im wishing i could get another tent and start vegging some fresh plants! - plan for the next time i think  Thankyou very much for the rep btw- mucho appreciated


you are very welcome agent. I need to move somewhere bigger so i cann get one of my tents out my living room lmao


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> Yes they are. I planted 3 deep purple x psychosis f2's today with 3 engineers dreams(dpq x casey jones)f1's today so more funkyness to come in the new year



Hell yeah, i love breeding


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2010)

inspite of all the problems its still better than its ever been lol


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2010)

i think you would probably get a sorer head than what I have got at the minute if you tried smoking pollen...



ghb said:


> i never fuck about with males, have you ever tried smoking the pollen, or used it to make hash?, just curious.


I was confused at first when I came ot the Dam and saw Pollum on all the menus, but soon realised, 1 it was spelt different, and 2, it wasn't Pollen, lol.


----------



## ghb (Dec 9, 2010)

DST said:


> i think you would probably get a sorer head than what I have got at the minute if you tried smoking pollen...
> 
> 
> 
> I was confused at first when I came ot the Dam and saw Pollum on all the menus, but soon realised, 1 it was spelt different, and 2, it wasn't Pollen, lol.


so their only use is making seeds then?, thats a shame really, i would have thought you could chop up a male to use in bubblehash making.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2010)

I believe you can still make products with the plant material, hash, butter, etc....but never done that before...just add them to my compost heap if I don't want them.


ghb said:


> so their only use is making seeds then?, thats a shame really, i would have thought you could chop up a male to use in bubblehash making.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 9, 2010)

Thats some nice shot's Westy, cant wait to see the outcome of the engineers dreams! Sure you'll do a fine job Sir!

jambo:


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2010)

wel so far nothings broken ground, im a littel disapointed tbh but its still early days yet. might have a routle round tomoz if nothings showing lol.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 11, 2010)

dawn im lucky looking at that webbing im glad i caught them when i did. only problem is the spray burned the plants


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

thanks for the kind words ppl. Germination has begun, 2 ed's an 2 dp's have surfaced. way hay lol


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> thanks for the kind words ppl. Germination has begun, 2 ed's an 2 dp's have surfaced. way hay lol


let the grow begin


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

so many strains, so little room! This is the bain of my new life being a grower in a tiny one bedroom council flat. I need to pop some seeds for a couple of mates, get them growing too, its the only option.


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2010)

i'll help you grow out some of those strains if you are short on space,lol. have you ever considered getting a sofa bed and converting your bedroom into a jungle?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 11, 2010)

My friend only has one light, which he keeps on 12/12 so I give him clones. He'll have to wait for his dpp/jtr's, for they are just starting to veg well.


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

cool stuff cof, Im liking the dpp x jtrs very much, cant wait to taste some lol, with luck itll give the lemon skunks of this world a serious beat down lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2010)

a little birdy told me that a fariy might be sending some lemon skunks around to try.....

oh, morning Mr West's Cheesey thread


mr west said:


> cool stuff cof, Im liking the dpp x jtrs very much, cant wait to taste some lol, with luck itll give the lemon skunks of this world a serious beat down lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

Morning D, yes all the 6 seeds i planted on wednesday have broken ground today. Im hoping for a male from each and couyple of fems but i have been riding my luck with reg seeds of late and recon ill get mostly males lol but we will see eh.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2010)

cool news, good to hear about the engineers!!!!




mr west said:


> Morning D, yes all the 6 seeds i planted on wednesday have broken ground today. Im hoping for a male from each and couyple of fems but i have been riding my luck with reg seeds of late and recon ill get mostly males lol but we will see eh.


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

Lol it seems wen i pop someof my seeds for other ppl they get males lmao


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

Here we are ppl, all 6 beans germed and here they are. The engineers dreams are at the top and the deep psychos at the bottom lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2010)

Proud pappa,,,these a mr west creation, right?


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

half my creation lol kinda. Engineers dream is (deep purple x querkle) x casey jones, designed by our own DST, take a bow please.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2010)

Neat cross. Trying to remember what I know about those strains...did some reading up on the casey jones after I saw Dons. Tight nodes good colas and very potent. Deep purple I have just seen pics and Querkle for...taste and weight? Is this the maiden run or have there been others?


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

this is the maiden run as far as I know HC. I crossed the deep purple and the querkle which is kinda like crossing it with its self, the original mothers dp was a good grapeys yeilder with strong body stone and the querkle was just dripping ion tricks and also a grapetastic taste and floooring stone. The casey is as uve read train wreck and thai crossed so this should be intresting sweet and sour heaveyness lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2010)

Thats so cool! Be fun watching what they morph into. Considered popping my breeders cherry with the Chimera gear but decided against it. Maybe with the next strains lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

theres nothing to it. If u wanna keep it small scale its dead easy to just polinate one bud at a time


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 11, 2010)

my mate grew a barny's blue cheese, he just gave me 3g, just smoked it i must say cheese take it to a hole next level, its bludi knoked me out straight!!!!, my next grow definitely going to be big buddah blue cheese!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

tommy chong.............


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 12, 2010)

Haha that is quality mate. I bet you wish that was a real doob


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2010)

I reckon that would be at least a 2 ouncer. 

Brilliant get up Westy!!! hehe. Looks like a fun night!



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Haha that is quality mate. I bet you wish that was a real doob


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2010)

Was too busy giggling to the Chong pic, but I did actually read all the posts after and think this one is deserving of a bump. The Little yins! SWEET!

http://[URL]http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0030.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0033.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0049.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0053.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0048.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0042.gif








(the last one is a scouse smiley,hehe)




mr west said:


> Here we are ppl, all 6 beans germed and here they are. The engineers dreams are at the top and the deep psychos at the bottom lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2010)

The funny thing was i made a handfull ofblue peters to take with me to the party and forgot em lol so i had to make joints in my freezing car then trot bk to the party lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2010)

haaaaaaaaaaahahahah the resemblance is quite frightening westy lad! good get up fo sho!!! 

i was having a little think, what with there being a load of your and D's creations fairrying (sp????) round the globe, maybe a thread to showcase them would be kool ? what you think. kinda get all the crew to have a collective journal maybe? 

anyway good drills on the new yins man!


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2010)

good idea donny m8


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> thanks for the kind words ppl. Germination has begun, 2 ed's an 2 dp's have surfaced. way hay lol


 Had every faith in them showing today bro! Will be watching these close! good luck wi them m8.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> Lol it seems wen i pop someof my seeds for other ppl they get males lmao


its not funny, can be devastating!!! lol


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was having a little think, what with there being a load of your and D's creations fairrying (sp????) round the globe, maybe a thread to showcase them would be kool ? what you think. kinda get all the crew to have a collective journal maybe?


I 2nd that


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2010)

heres some pics i took this morning..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 12, 2010)

She looks real healthy man, trying to look her best for her bo


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 12, 2010)

Mr west can you make hash outta the Male flowers after breeding?


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2010)

there are 3 dif plants 1st pic is dog1 the second dog2 then livers, riper, livers livers i think lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Mr west can you make hash outta the Male flowers after breeding?


i dont know to be honest some say u can but i dunt know how much


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the Rep Westy! Would love to give it rite back! need to spread some around ffs lol! Nice Livers btw!

jambo:


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2010)

well its not stricly livers its a deeep purple x psychosis x livers to be precise. I was thinking of calling it deep blues but we will see how she grows


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 12, 2010)

i feel like i have to burst in ere and spread ma hormones around. lol. all this talk of balls makes me wanna put pictures of " honey pot " 's but that would b a bit distasteful lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2010)

doubt we'd complain much pet!


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2010)

morning don mate, i took ur advice and started a thred to show case the breeding. https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html#post5027017


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> morning don mate, i took ur advice and started a thred to show case the breeding. https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html#post5027017


hey westy i have some ghs cheeses that just started flowering but it seems like 2 phenos any cheese traits that i can spot at this point to tell the cheesiest?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> morning don mate, i took ur advice and started a thred to show case the breeding. https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html#post5027017


BADMAN!!!! nice one bro, it wont let me rep you. cant wait to see whats going to pop up in there.


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2010)

shishkaboy said:


> hey westy i have some ghs cheeses that just started flowering but it seems like 2 phenos any cheese traits that i can spot at this point to tell the cheesiest?


shiskaboy, The cheese grows very sativa like and much like a vine so id kep an eye on the tsrechyer of ur bunch. It is hard to tell at a young age tho good luck mate.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> morning don mate, i took ur advice and started a thred to show case the breeding. https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html#post5027017


Sounds like a kool idea, Im on board! Soon as the seed fairy visits me anyways

Later gents


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey hey westy lol half way through your whiteberry cheese thread.

And I thought I liked them young ha ha way to go my brother!! My girl is like 11 years younger than I am but 16 years?? Your baby moost be around 27. And I'm sure you treat her good too, can tell your a gent 

Oh great, now I'm thinking about how long its been since I've seen a 27 year old's honey pot..... haha christ now I feel old lol. Westy your the man!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 13, 2010)

nearly HC but shes younger than that lol, Hope u dont mind me sayin (Westy & LGP)


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 13, 2010)

Just stoppin by to say High, cant wai to watch up on this new thread! Think me need's a new Fairy! :>(


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2010)

lgp will be 22 in feb. Hmm creamy white skin and everything tight and right.


----------



## bender420 (Dec 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> lgp will be 22 in feb. Hmm creamy white skin and everything tight and right.


damn it westy, reading that made me a little horny.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2010)

Mate im horny all the time, think ill die a few years earlier than i would of lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> lgp will be 22 in feb. Hmm creamy white skin and everything tight and right.


Thanks west rub it in lol. 21 huh?! Hey thats the same age as my scandie distributor baby. Came so close to a threesome couple of years ago with her but my chick chickened out. Funny too...my chicks daughter has seen scandie baby's car here a couple of times and thinks we are having an affair lol!! 

Found a nice chunk of hash last night that stands out above the others. One or two hits this morning and I am fukin there


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> Mate im horny all the time, think ill die a few years earlier than i would of lol


at least it will be with a smile on your face


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> at least it will be with a smile on your face
> 
> 
> cof


Oh yes smiles all round lol.

A few off light shots of my clone tent and pc.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 14, 2010)

Lookin Good Mr West!!! Bump Bump BUmp!!!!!




mr west said:


> Oh yes smiles all round lol.
> 
> A few off light shots of my clone tent and pc.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 14, 2010)

yep same as above


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

Well the PC is a gazzillion miles better than the last scarey cobwebbed shot...went o/s to my hallway where I have some of my plants from my greenhouse, and spider mites had slowly done the same thing to my strawberries.....I just binned em though, it was a spider mite fest and a half.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah the pc is putting on a bit of weight at last lol still looks shit but. Fucking mider spites are cunts, kill them all.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> Mate im horny all the time, think ill die a few years earlier than i would of lol


lol, couldnt rep you.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, couldnt rep you.


no bother i think ill be round a wile yet lol


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 14, 2010)

has any one grown big buddha blue cheese? any tips?


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2010)

dont eat yellow snow


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

nas2007 said:


> has any one grown big buddha blue cheese? any tips?


i have, she didn't like nutes or maybe the ph? but i would grow it again just to smell it mmmm.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> dont eat yellow snow


never eat soggy waffles


----------



## nas2007 (Dec 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i have, she didn't like nutes or maybe the ph? but i would grow it again just to smell it mmmm.


did you grow it in soil?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

yes, i GREW it in soil. i would really grow it again from the smell alone, it was like blueberry muff.ins. i have ordered and grown it twice, forgot to mention i had a bad yield with it twice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2010)

mr west said:


>


bump that shizzle!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)

cheers donny mate, not the best looking tent but itll do for now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2010)

its like a child its at that half grown up awkward stage eh it will grow into its ears honest!


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 15, 2010)

so far for the greenhouse cheeses i have one that smell way better than the rest of them but its not the viney one i will keep them all until i can test them all out in the end but i still do appreciate ur input. Check out my new journal with all my strains in it new link in sig.


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)

As a parent i have faith that the child will be what its spozed to be in the end and thats ash lmao


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2010)

ahses to ashes, dust to dust...we all go the same way as our joints....


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)

DST said:


> ahses to ashes, dust to dust...we all go the same way as our joints....


Deep man, deep.


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2010)

not as deep as the bowl on my bong, that goes aaaaaaalllllll the way down, and it is always ash too.


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)

thats pretty deep. I think women who say size dosn't matter are shallow


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> thats pretty deep. I think women who say size dosn't matter are shallow


lol, you are a regular jimmy tarbock


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2010)

I use the smallest bowl on the roor, I like that as you can take a couple of hits and reload....and reload, and reload...I love reloading. 

I have been down at the Grey Area trying out their new bong, The Hitman...here's a vid on youtube of some little spaccy guy taking a hit with one...the only thing, once you take the bowl of and clear the chamber, it then makes a gurgling noise like a toilet, haha

[youtube]pq0S8fjOUyI[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> thats pretty deep. I think women who say size dosn't matter are shallow


Just trying to recall which show it was that that line is from. Was on just the other night, thinking buzzcocks, stand up comedy show, can't recall though  maybe it was the bald headed comedian


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Just trying to recall which show it was that that line is from. Was on just the other night, thinking buzzcocks, stand up comedy show, can't recall though  maybe it was the bald headed comedian


aye it was on something the other night lol. I'm by no means original half the time lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2010)

unless it comes to the deep purple psychosis! then you are indeed alexander graham bell my ganja guru.


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)

He attacked everything in life with a mix of extraordinary genius and naive incompetence, and it was often difficult to tell which was which.
- Douglas Adams


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> thats pretty deep. I think women who say size dosn't matter are shallow


Your right- size most definately does matter lol! That goes for the size of my harvest too lol- looks a bit meagre atm lol hahah they better fill out bah

hows it goin?


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)

goings good agent my dear, my pc's are starting to fill out some what now at 7 an half weeks. Still look like shit tho lol


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> goings good agent my dear, my pc's are starting to fill out some what now at 7 an half weeks. Still look like shit tho lol


Lets hope its a knock out smoke to compensate for our troubles hehe


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 15, 2010)

ya cant blame her for looking shit look what shes been through. mayb u might get summit out of her but i dont recon it will b her full potentional due to whats happened.


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)

Nah but i recon its gona be better than i first thought


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;JwQZQygg3Lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwQZQygg3Lk[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

some of the worst lookin dope can turn out to be diamond eh


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 16, 2010)

This is a bit random but the other day I was chatting too this lad at work about growing. He was telling me he had a grow on but he got busted by the 5.0. He said it was bag seed but it must have been something real special because it had red stems multicoloured leaves that twisted round and the veins wher bright yellow. I just nodded and smiled, didn't have the heart to tell him he had just explained the symptoms of about 5 deficiencies. He then went on about clones being unnatural and how people should only use seeds because growing clones under artificial lighting is like genetically altering plants and there for makes ''dodgy'' weed. 

Some people should really do some reading before they open their mouths. If only he knew what I did in my spare time hahaha


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 16, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> This is a bit random but the other day I was chatting too this lad at work about growing. He was telling me he had a grow on but he got busted by the 5.0. He said it was bag seed but it must have been something real special because it had red stems multicoloured leaves that twisted round and the veins wher bright yellow. I just nodded and smiled, didn't have the heart to tell him he had just explained the symptoms of about 5 deficiencies. He then went on about clones being unnatural and how people should only use seeds because growing clones under artificial lighting is like genetically altering plants and there for makes ''dodgy'' weed.
> 
> Some people should really do some reading before they open their mouths. If only he knew what I did in my spare time hahaha


hey Oneeye
Its unreal, seems everyone knows how to grow. I with ya I had someone do the same thing to me and I had to just bite me tounge.....


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

sounds like a real DOPE! with a real dope strain. 



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> This is a bit random but the other day I was chatting too this lad at work about growing. He was telling me he had a grow on but he got busted by the 5.0. He said it was bag seed but it must have been something real special because it had red stems multicoloured leaves that twisted round and the veins wher bright yellow. I just nodded and smiled, didn't have the heart to tell him he had just explained the symptoms of about 5 deficiencies. He then went on about clones being unnatural and how people should only use seeds because growing clones under artificial lighting is like genetically altering plants and there for makes ''dodgy'' weed.
> 
> Some people should really do some reading before they open their mouths. If only he knew what I did in my spare time hahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> This is a bit random but the other day I was chatting too this lad at work about growing. He was telling me he had a grow on but he got busted by the 5.0. He said it was bag seed but it must have been something real special because it had red stems multicoloured leaves that twisted round and the veins wher bright yellow. I just nodded and smiled, didn't have the heart to tell him he had just explained the symptoms of about 5 deficiencies. He then went on about clones being unnatural and how people should only use seeds because growing clones under artificial lighting is like genetically altering plants and there for makes ''dodgy'' weed.
> 
> Some people should really do some reading before they open their mouths. If only he knew what I did in my spare time hahaha


Cheers mate for chuckle this morning. Can def use it


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 17, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12014653

just a bit of news


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 17, 2010)

http://www.gmp.police.uk/live/disorderly.nsf/index.html?readForm


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 17, 2010)

> Know someone whose behaviour warrants some time with us?
> 
> Organise them a surprise stay by ringing us direct on 0161 872 50 50.


Ahahahahahhaaaaaaa, great find LGP, what on earth is that on the police site for. They're trying a mind fuck!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 17, 2010)

heres the news story sory i thought i put both

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/Drunken-Disorderly-Inn-Polices-Spoof-Hotel-Website-Designed-To-Stop-Alcohol-Driven-Christmas-Crime/Article/201012315857006?lpos=UK_News_Second_UK_News_Article_Teaser_Region_0&lid=ARTICLE_15857006_Drunken_Disorderly_Inn%3A_Polices_Spoof_Hotel_Website_Designed_To_Stop_Alcohol-Driven_Christmas_Crime


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2010)

funny how they never let stoners out early!!!!! always the peado's!!


Lil ganja princess said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12014653
> 
> just a bit of news


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 17, 2010)

i found the 1st story gob smacking, but the 2nd story is just a laugh and a half. ill try and find more news storys to spam mr west thread whilst he's asleep lol (evil laugh) lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2010)

not any more im not honey


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm not too alarmed by the first one, i've been accustomed to that type of cock up for a good while. There is an open prison in my area, there are monthly news alerts of violent types, sex offenders, sometimes murderers, who've just wandered off and caught a bus to town, the public are warned not to approach him as he is deemed dangerous and should contact the police immediately. It is still totally whack though.


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> Oh yes smiles all round lol.
> 
> A few off light shots of my clone tent and pc.


bumpin cuz i cant be botherd to take fresh pics lazy cnut


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2010)

lmao well i doubt we'll get any fresh ones after youve walloped the tincture into yourselves! lmao


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah dunno if we goona try today lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2010)

Heres a freaky light bleach thing i think. Also a couple of my dogs lol just for fun.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2010)

May be it's the equivalent of teenage acne.

Nice doggies btw!!!! lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> Yeah dunno if we goona try today lol


that stuff looks evil  (in a scary/good way) have fun bro lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> Heres a freaky light bleach thing i think. Also a couple of my dogs lol just for fun.


Bumpin the DOG!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 17, 2010)

Mr West my friend...you are the dog!!! I still cant get over you gots yourself a 21 yr old hottie (hi lgp). Too funny, niether one of us have met our chicks folks either lol. I've been with my girl for almost 4 years and her parents live in the same town lol. 

Waken n bakin with BB this morning, really need to stop procrastinating and get my ass out to the stores today. Thats the game plan for anyways.

Later man


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2010)

the dog is a wonderful thing, i hope my last seed is a fem, or a sexy male.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

hmmmmmm tasty man, mine looks pretty much identical, not quite as fat tho !!


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)

hst mate, your an advocate to it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

treat em mean n all that


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)

show em whos in control


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2010)

i thought when Don was hst'ing, no one is in control?!?!?! or am I thinking of some other sort of training. Morning lads!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)

Dons methods are a touch lacking in finesse but the theroys there


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2010)

who's Theroy, does he also wear ankle warmers??? or is that Don's partner in crime, lol...couldn't resist sorry mate.


mr west said:


> Dons methods are a touch lacking in finesse but the theroys there


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)

your right i dont think there was a theroy till it happend lol. Sort of like reverse engineering lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

hahahaqh when drunk i have all the style grace and finnesse of a baby elephant learning to walk. cute tho


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahaqh when drunk i have all the style grace and finnesse of a baby elephant learning to walk. cute tho


I was always the happy hour done and passed out by 8:30..LOL...


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 18, 2010)

Good Morning Me west, Thanks for rep my man,,,Hope your having a good holiday


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)

My lifes one big holiday lol, got new need for speed gme today lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

oh shit did that get released today!?!? i need me some of that


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 18, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> I was always the happy hour done and passed out by 8:30..LOL...


Yup those were the days,,,pub was a block away and those damn 65 cent happy hour pitchers. Many a night I was done by 8:30 also hem lol


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> My lifes one big holiday lol, got new need for speed gme today lol


Happy holidays! ty muchy for the rep  Now i think its time for hair of the dog for me with some crabbies!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 18, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> Happy holidays! ty muchy for the rep  Now i think its time for hair of the dog for me with some crabbies!


OK Agent crabbies?????WTF is that


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol Crabbies Alcoholic Ginger beer LMAO!- Love it! 

http://www.crabbiesgingerbeer.co.uk/login.php?redirect=/crabbies_tv.php


----------



## rasclot (Dec 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> well its not stricly livers its a deeep purple x psychosis x livers to be precise. I was thinking of calling it deep blues but we will see how she grows


great cross mate fairplay to ya ras


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)

God to see ya rasmate


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2010)

Micheal Barrymore is an alcoholic ginger beer


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 18, 2010)

Just into to have a quick Gander at amaster's work! lol. How you doing Westy!
Gonna be an even busier next week, but will not overlook a cheesey guy like yourself bud!

jambo:
P.S loving the Showcase! Much Respect Bro!


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Just into to have a quick Gander at amaster's work! lol. How you doing Westy!
> Gonna be an even busier next week, but will not overlook a cheesey guy like yourself bud!
> 
> jambo:
> P.S loving the Showcase! Much Respect Bro!


cheers jambo fella


----------



## rasclot (Dec 19, 2010)

wot u got in ur tent these days westy??


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmmmmm tasty man, mine looks pretty much identical, not quite as fat tho !!


Whats this not so fat thing your talking about? Talking bout going off topic Don lol

Alright Westy, How's it man!


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh shit did that get released today!?!? i need me some of that


Think its been out a while cuz i got it for 25 quid, looks lovely and slick too


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Whats this not so fat thing your talking about? Talking bout going off topic Don lol
> 
> Alright Westy, How's it man!


Im sound gj mate, was spozed to be going down to the big smoke today but we aint gonna bother wiv all the snow and tha lol. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>alaskan ice wakeybakey


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

rasclot said:


> wot u got in ur tent these days westy??


one tent i have my breeders, dpp x livers male and dpp x livewrs fem and 2 x dpp x jtr and two dogs. In the other tent i have 1 x cheese 1 x psychosis 1 x livers 1 x jack the ripper 1 x pinnaple chunk 1 x casey jones and 1 x deep purple x psychosis. around about the 5 weeks flores mark.


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

Goedemorgen meneer West! groetjes aan juffvrouw LGP!!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

morgen mate the princess is blowing bubbles in the bedroom. Ice ice booby but no snow lol. Have u seen any more scarey almost crashes?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> one tent i have my breeders, dpp x livers male and dpp x livewrs fem and 2 x dpp x jtr and two dogs. In the other tent i have 1 x cheese 1 x psychosis 1 x livers 1 x jack the ripper 1 x pinnaple chunk 1 x casey jones and 1 x deep purple x psychosis. around about the 5 weeks flores mark.



christ its like einsteins equation for dank so many X's


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

Ex marks the spot or is it ex spots the mark?? Maybe its mark spots the ex. Im really confused now lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

Saw quite a few people stuck yesterday! Had a snowball fight with a bunch of moroccan lads. I don't think they expected it, but they done me as I cycled past so I gave them the bird and cycled on. Then stopped a bit further up the road and arm'ed myself. Then just started pelting the little fuks, haha. It was only two of them in the group that had thrown in the first place and the other lads started laughing at them, it was all good although one of the little shits tried to smash me in the face with a snowball as I cycled off....some people just have to take it to the next level! He missed though and caught the edge of my hood, annoying all the same!


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

fighting in the street eh lol. Thats always the worry with strangers going too far and beond a joke. I used to got to a school that was mixed comp but had a boys grammer school right in the building next door. There used to be epic snowball fights and the comp always done the tecky boys as we uesed to call em lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

we had similar things, but with catholic and prody schools!!! bigoted scotland eh!! 

the moroccans tend to get stigmatised here, but I have met some right sound lads, and also some right sound Turkish lads, and Dutch, and German, and American, etc, etc (even one or two English, lol)



mr west said:


> fighting in the street eh lol. Thats always the worry with strangers going too far and beond a joke. I used to got to a school that was mixed comp but had a boys grammer school right in the building next door. There used to be epic snowball fights and the comp always done the tecky boys as we uesed to call em lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 19, 2010)

good one d, makes me wanna go have a snowball fight lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> good one d, makes me wanna go have a snowball fight lol


.....and make a snowman


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

After having a few drops this morning of the green dragon i decided to up the dose and have 4ml







I added some lemonade and it wen this colour lol.







Wish me luck lol, god i wanna joint lol.


----------



## ghb (Dec 19, 2010)

traditional cloudy lemonade!, takes me back fred!


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

It was clear lemonade it made it look like that


----------



## ghb (Dec 19, 2010)

i know, you could bottle it and sell it in the coffee shops. how did it taste?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

its on now!! hahah good drills lad.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2010)

G luck buddy lol. You wish you could smoke a joint?? Your not out of weed are you West?


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

It tasted like bitter lemon, rather yummy. Well 24 mins since taking it and i have had a joint lol but feel pretty normal, so far..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2010)

Normal being relative of course. Purty stoned on BB n hash this morning, thats normal lol


----------



## ghb (Dec 19, 2010)

theres not much you could do to disguise the taste i suppose, knock it back in one. thats the problem with digesting weed takes a couple of hours normally then you are fucked all day, did you notice anything with the cuppa you made?


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

ghb said:


> theres not much you could do to disguise the taste i suppose, knock it back in one. thats the problem with digesting weed takes a couple of hours normally then you are fucked all day, did you notice anything with the cuppa you made?


nah not really. I did last night with a few drops on my tongue. It kinda fast worwarded me to bed time stoned rather than 7.30 stoned lol. I think this will take me well beyond bedtime stoned hopefully. My shoulders are warming up now32 mins in. I think im gonna carry on like i hadnt had any and skin up as normal cuz i can always put it down if i feel funy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

get your gigglestick on fella!!


----------



## ghb (Dec 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> nah not really. I did last night with a few drops on my tongue. It kinda fast worwarded me to bed time stoned rather than 7.30 stoned lol. I think this will take me well beyond bedtime stoned hopefully. My shoulders are warming up now32 mins in. I think im gonna carry on like i hadnt had any and skin up as normal cuz i can always put it down if i feel funy


hahaha you're an animal!, i'll check in later and see if you're still concious. gonna go out and brave the snow, it's fun driving the van in these conditions, like the spinball wizzer in alton towers for those who know it.


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

ghb said:


> hahaha you're an animal!, i'll check in later and see if you're still concious. gonna go out and brave the snow, it's fun driving the van in these conditions, like the spinball wizzer in alton towers for those who know it.


thats a good idea, my car is still fairly warm lol, shame i cant think of anywhere i can go lol, no wheres better than home at min i thinks lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

mr west said:


> thats a good idea, my car is still fairly warm lol, shame i cant think of anywhere i can go lol, no wheres better than home at min i thinks lol.


bring some deep blues to my house


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

that wont be ready for a wile yet lol. well an hour and 20 mins and i feel fine and normal ish lol, ill be gutted if this is it lol


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2010)

The last time I saw the green dragon it was still in the jar with all the product, what have you done with it since then?


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

i strained it and put it in a small bottle. Smoked the bud that was in it wen it dried and it was mild at best but still worked lol. Nearly two hours and i feel fine and not mega stoned as id hoped. Might have to let it evaporate a bit and try again lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2010)

I was going to suggest that. They either leave the jar open or use a double boiler in water over an electric heat.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

i reckon a mere mortal would be in a corner wanting their mammy by now


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm sure they would lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2010)

Shit Don you and westys avatars look alike, I thought that was Mr West who I was responding to


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

Hahaha santa blindness lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

earth to westy come in westy! that smujst mean its time for a change eh hc


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

im feeling nicley relaxed and almost bedtime stoned but its stopped coming on and sort of platauing now. Im gonna dig out a bud or two of casey see if i can push the celing.


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

Just stopping in to see what's up, doesn't sound like it has given you the dunt you were expecting mate?


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

Nah not really. Maybe if i trebeled the amount next time itll be wot i want. The casey j's helped lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 19, 2010)

It always does sir, it always does..LOL


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

i feel like i aint done anything now well i feel stoned but no more so than any other night lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

aww dayum.. thats sucks then huh ? what u think happen to it.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 19, 2010)

Do you think adding more bud or condensing would have helped? 


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Do you think adding more bud or condensing would have helped?
> 
> 
> cof


I think its just me being bit too tollerant, might jus let it dry up and smoke it as oil lol. I think the strength is there at that ratio. I jus need a break lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2010)

Top of the mornin to yall,,,,feeling the Blueberry buzz this mornin


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

Morning HC mate. Im having red diesel keiff for breakfast and lunch today


----------



## rasclot (Dec 20, 2010)

mornin westy psycho cheese for breaky today -11c down my way not good!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> Morning HC mate. Im having red diesel keiff for breakfast and lunch today


Now that sounds good!! First pot of coffee is almost gone and its not even light out over here yet lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

Its the equinox tomoz yay thank fuck only 3 months of winter left lol


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

And here was me berating a guy for saying Summer is coming and asking questions about growing outdoors in Eastern Europe...3 months eh, better get my outdoor plan on, lmao.


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

well yeah if u want them nicely vegged b4 u put them out lol, u going for 12 foot monsters next year? I hear the timewarp will get that tall outside.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> Morning HC mate. Im having red diesel keiff for breakfast and lunch today


Did you steal that Red Deisel fae ma site when a was having a wee nap lastnight Westy! lol How's it mate! liking the new avatar, say's it all, proud of you man!


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

Its ok gj rather fruity. When i first smelled the cured bud i thought of oranges, guessing it was more red then diesel but has a good strong body stone with a nice buzzing ceribral fencing


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

What more you wantin mate. Enjoy your rewards mate! More than sure its REAL nice man!


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

Im down to crumbs in all my pots now tho. My pc is 9 weeks on friday but dunt look half ready yet lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

That don't sound like a very merry crimbo mate.....nothing in the side lines to tide you over?


mr west said:


> Im down to crumbs in all my pots now tho. My pc is 9 weeks on friday but dunt look half ready yet lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

not really lol, i recon i could scrape together an ounce maybe oz n half ill be reet


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> not really lol, i recon i could scrape together an ounce maybe oz n half ill be reet


 LOL should be ok then afterall? Seems im gonna be without- i've decided to wait it out with the plants that are nearly ready- i'll just have to look for a source til then to tide me over..... think it mightbe a bit optimistic to find any other than that in my tent at this time of year lol but hey ho 

Agent xx


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 20, 2010)

Harvest time is directly proportional to the level of the stash jar.


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> Harvest time is directly proportional to the level of the stash jar.
> 
> 
> cof


very true, if i have two tents with 12 plants in at 7 or 8 weeks and it gets down to my last jar, I'll chop a sacrifice plant or two to see me through


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a jar of green dragon in waiting and an observation from the preporation was that when I did the heat bit (325 for 4 min) I noticed that it appeared to leave the oil on the pan surface, which makes me think that heat is not a good idea.
I added the heated portion to the original mix because I felt as if there was not enough mj in the slurry. It was made with trim two weeks ago and is still aging. I'll probably try it on new years and will let you know.


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

cool cof, Ill defo raise a glass at new years lol or half a glass. I think the baking bit is unessesary.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2010)

lol, at least 12 weekes til my next harvest. so i feel ya pain westy.


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2010)

Im not in pain lol, waking and baking on some deep psychosis. 12 weeks is a long time to wait man, u could finish a few strians in under that with a few weeks veg time lol. Whats gonna take so long man?


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2010)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TrynaGroSumShyt again. Urll get some b4 new year mate and i hope u get the other too lol>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2010)

Think I'll follow your lead Mr West and get baked on some DP!!! then off for some Crimbo shopping....


mr west said:


> Im not in pain lol, waking and baking on some deep psychosis. 12 weeks is a long time to wait man, u could finish a few strians in under that with a few weeks veg time lol. Whats gonna take so long man?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> Im not in pain lol, waking and baking on some deep psychosis. 12 weeks is a long time to wait man, u could finish a few strians in under that with a few weeks veg time lol. Whats gonna take so long man?


Lol.. because they are not even popping thru the soil yet.. ill say ten weeks at the very least on one of the Headband..they finish kinda fast. i was plannin on doing a two week veg under my mh for about two week.. do you think this would make a big difference yet? i am scared to do 12/12 from seed.. i have seen too many bad results and i dont wannt screw up.. have u 12/12 from seed under your 6 and if so how did it go ?
edit:
do you think it would make more sense to do the 400 as the perpetual light and the 6 as the scrog.. or the other way around? i havnt set my room back up cuz i cant decide


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2010)

Its easy to get lost in smoke with the deep psycho, very thought provocing


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2010)

CANT SAY THE SAME FOR THIS MEXI BRICK IM SMOKIN. lol i miss it all..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol.. because they are not even popping thru the soil yet.. ill say ten weeks at the very least on one of the Headband..they finish kinda fast. i was plannin on doing a two week veg under my mh for about two week.. do you think this would make a big difference yet? i am scared to do 12/12 from seed.. i have seen too many bad results and i dont wannt screw up.. have u 12/12 from seed under your 6 and if so how did it go ?
> edit:
> do you think it would make more sense to do the 400 as the perpetual light and the 6 as the scrog.. or the other way around? i havnt set my room back up cuz i cant decide


I would do the scrog under the 400, might just be a little easier/smaller space to work with. I hate fukin scrogs but they do have their time and place lol.

Following westy and D's lead with some blonde crumble on top of my bowl before I head out hehe.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2010)

Didn't mean to rub it in tryna, we posted at the same time lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2010)

Its such a wind up sometimes this growing lark lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> I would do the scrog under the 400, might just be a little easier/smaller space to work with. I hate fukin scrogs but they do have their time and place lol.
> 
> Following westy and D's lead with some blonde crumble on top of my bowl before I head out hehe.


lol.. no prob HC. maybe i wont do a scrog.. im thinkin use the 6 for the perpy for bigger plants as 'tweeners


----------



## ghb (Dec 21, 2010)

i dont think a 2 week veg makes much difference TGSS, the plant doesn't start "vegging" until the second set of serated leaves, which is normally around 7-14 days after germinating. i have got a critical plus and an og~18 that have grown 12/12 from seed, i'm expecting nice results, they are bigger than my cheese clones that had a week veg time, the cheese was from a mature plant so it flowered quicker where the seedlings stretched.


this is 2 weeks after i saw the first pistils on the critical+
she is a decent height (around 24") i expect half an oz, just a sample to see if i like it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2010)

thx g. i have about 6 that just popped ground, so i guess i throw em under the hid. u did those from seed right?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2010)

Noot yet my friend : !)----<


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

I was thinking this through the other night, T.

People, or I do anyway, tend to start my seedlings on a 18/6 regime, however when thinking of early spring and new shoots rising in good old nature, well they are not getting 18/6 hours of light, more like summer times when light and dark are equal. So starting of a seed from 12/12 I don't think will be a problem. I have 15 seeds that have just broke ground and I am thinking of doing a similar thing, but with a week or so veg before I transplant into slightly larger pots...

good luck anyway bru,

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats all well and good but if ur growng perpetualy and only have one veg space messing with the lights is gonna mess with the plants.
Finaly we have some snow in the middel and my cars windscreen wipers have packed up ffs, reckon the motors gone or a fuse. Stranded in the snow lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

Pea soup here today and still snowy!!!!

Normally a fuse with wipers..


mr west said:


> Thats all well and good but if ur growng perpetualy and only have one veg space messing with the lights is gonna mess with the plants.
> Finaly we have some snow in the middel and my cars windscreen wipers have packed up ffs, reckon the motors gone or a fuse. Stranded in the snow lol.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> Thats all well and good but if ur growng perpetualy and only have one veg space messing with the lights is gonna mess with the plants.
> Finaly we have some snow in the middel and my cars windscreen wipers have packed up ffs, reckon the motors gone or a fuse. Stranded in the snow lol.


Hope you got out that snow Westy! Been putting a shift in (Twice Dialy) just clearing my street, just incase, god for-bid my lass needs to get her moter out quick-shit! But never had so many card's fae my neighbours lol.
Take it easy m8.

jambo;>)


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2010)

got a bloke coming to sort my car, perks of being a motorbility car lol, shant be stranded for long lol. Cheers Greenjambo mate u can do my street too its a white out today lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

i was gonna say man, I thought you just picked that car up, lol. They Wolks people dinnae make cars like they use to!!!


mr west said:


> got a bloke coming to sort my car, perks of being a motorbility car lol, shant be stranded for long lol. Cheers Greenjambo mate u can do my street too its a white out today lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2010)

yeah it was just a fuse lol sorted in ten mins, yay im free again to stay home and not go anywhere lmao


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

too funny.....

you don't fancy nipping down the shops and getting some food in for my Xmas dinner since yer free, haha.



mr west said:


> yeah it was just a fuse lol sorted in ten mins, yay im free again to stay home and not go anywhere lmao


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2010)

aldis do a nice gooose for 12.99 and its only up the road?


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

Supermarkets in the Toon are bloody empty due to the snow. It's like living in Russia in the heavy years, lol. I am just going for a nice freerange chicken roast this year. Turkey just reminds me of when I was a student and couldn't afford to buy chicken.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 22, 2010)

DST said:


> I was thinking this through the other night, T.
> 
> People, or I do anyway, tend to start my seedlings on a 18/6 regime, however when thinking of early spring and new shoots rising in good old nature, well they are not getting 18/6 hours of light, more like summer times when light and dark are equal. So starting of a seed from 12/12 I don't think will be a problem. I have 15 seeds that have just broke ground and I am thinking of doing a similar thing, but with a week or so veg before I transplant into slightly larger pots...
> 
> ...


im not clear on it so u gonna start on 12/12 then go up to 18/6 to veg then 12/12 em?


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2010)

Think i had noodles for xmas dinner wen i was in dam defo some kinda chinese lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

they are on 18/6, but I was looking at them and thinking about this. So they will be on 18/6 for a week or so, then I will repot and 12/12 them....this time. Next time I may just try a straight 12/12....


shishkaboy said:


> im not clear on it so u gonna start on 12/12 then go up to 18/6 to veg then 12/12 em?





mr west said:


> Think i had noodles for xmas dinner wen i was in dam defo some kinda chinese lol.


Noodles for Xmas, sounds like the Dam. Just about to throw a pic of the yins up in the showcase lad.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> Think i had noodles for xmas dinner wen i was in dam defo some kinda chinese lol.


general tsos chicken i my #1 holiday meal if i dont cook myself.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Dec 22, 2010)

mmm General Tso's chicken...and sesame chicken, with fried rice and an egg roll..fucking stomach is growling now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

Outdoorindica said:


> mmm General Tso's chicken...and sesame chicken, with fried rice and an egg roll..fucking stomach is growling now.


 thats the deal!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2010)

i had a big bowl of shreddies this morning. I wont eat now till 7pm lol


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 22, 2010)

DST said:


> they are on 18/6, but I was looking at them and thinking about this. So they will be on 18/6 for a week or so, then I will repot and 12/12 them....this time. Next time I may just try a straight 12/12....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heading right over for a butchers D. Sure there will be some green Porn.
How's it Westy! All good I hope m8!

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

not you n all, starting the Fasting Westy? lol.



mr west said:


> i had a big bowl of shreddies this morning. I wont eat now till 7pm lol


mind you, shreddies does lock that fibre in, hahaha.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Heading right over for a butchers D. Sure there will be some green Porn.
> 
> jambo;>)


haha, mare like kiddy pr0n


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 22, 2010)

DST said:


> haha, mare like kiddy pr0n


Kiddy wahat? this is a Grammer teacher D, Get it the-gither man! jking lol


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

i thought i would write that since i was mentioning kiddies in the same sentence, we just had a discussion on the 600 about the use of the word pr0n on the internet, instead of the word "porn"......used to get through firewalls, etc, etc, etc, blah techie bore..blah. lol.



greenjambo said:


> Kiddy wahat? this is a Grammer teacher D, Get it the-gither man! jking lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2010)

nah i dunt fast for any reason than ill eat at tea time wen ive finished wot i gotta do this afternoon, kinda feeling bit peckish now as it happens i might have a biscuit or 9 lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2010)

this is my munchie fave and a nice hot cuppa pg tips lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

is it german chocolate?


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 22, 2010)

Aye the tunnok's buiscuits are No. 1 in my book! ( not meaning to go off the weed topic lol ).

jambo;>)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

lol.. i like snickers


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 22, 2010)

lol british born and bred  so is the tub of roses im tucking into right now


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is it german chocolate?


Say's where on wrapper mate! Uddingstonn. Sco. U.K!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

lol, yall make me feel like a lost tourist.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> this is my munchie fave and a nice hot cuppa pg tips lol.


caramels are ok, had em loads in school packed lunches though. The marshmallow bad boys are freaking great though, might have to pop a box on my shopping list this evening.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

Can't beat a tunnocks tea cake!!! I use to live quite near to Uddingston.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> nah i dunt fast for any reason than ill eat at tea time wen ive finished wot i gotta do this afternoon, kinda feeling bit peckish now as it happens i might have a biscuit or 9 lol.


My stove shit the bed close to a year ago and been without one till last night. Home cooked meals again, thank fuking god! Switched over from oil to natural gas heat this fall and picked up a new gas stove couple weeks ago. My cousin is a heating and plumbing guy and him and I hooked it up last night. Gave him a nice block of hash for his efforts lol, he liked that. He thinks I'm just an outdoor grower  My baby and I broke it in this morning with a nice big breakfast. And dessert was nice too


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is it german chocolate?


No much smaller country of production mate.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey westy or anyone else. What a good amount of edible grade hash to put in with a box of brownie mix


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> No much smaller country of production mate.


lol, i wiki'd it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 22, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey westy or anyone else. What a good amount of edible grade hash to put in with a box of brownie mix


My Scandie baby was over today, I gave her a half oz of hash for a holiday president,,,she's a real good mover for me. Anyways half of that was some pretty good edible grade. She said she was going to go home and make hash brownies and was wondering how much to use? I said I dont know, use it all lol (1/4 oz). She thought that seemed like a lot  so I told her I would ask some bros over here. Ill prolly just call her soon and tell her, sure use a qtr oz.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

id go a 1/4 to a lb of butter if u want my input. buti have only tried butter once.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks tryna


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2010)

I ut an 8th of ground bud into 1 pkt of brownie mix, works just right


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> I ut an 8th of ground bud into 1 pkt of brownie mix, works just right


I haven't made browinies in a long time,,, but they sound good...Good Luck and Happy Bakin Mr West


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I told her about the butter method, not sure if she is going to do that or just pour it into the mix. 7 grams of good grade of edibles, 12 brownie squares is what she is going to do hehe. Her new rich boyfriend does not smoke, she said she is going to give him one,,,your going to tell him that there is hash in them, right baby...oh no she says with an evil laugh. Hmmm...


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2010)

lol well at least he wont die cuz of even if he feels like he wants to lmao. Spikings bad abuse lol dont condone it.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 23, 2010)

DST said:


> Can't beat a tunnocks tea cake!!! I use to live quite near to Uddingston.


where Did you maen Duddingston D. j-king, morning lad's

P.s no intention to make you feel like a lost tourist Tryna,G-S-S. lol How you doin mate!

janbo;>)


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

I feel lost sometimes in my own thred, im sure there was a topic to it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>> livers wakey blunt

who needs a point


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 23, 2010)

That's what tends to happen when there's aren't lots of pictures!


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

heres a couple of random recent bud shots lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 23, 2010)

Good Morning Mr west,
Thought you like to see this....700 thats a lot



Damn 700 bux for seeds?? 
*The Doggies Nuts Seeds Armageddon x Sirius Skunk Feminized*

*Price: $733.42***         *Feminized Seeds Per Pack* 10 Seeds Quantity: 




*Overall Rating:*




*Sex :* *Feminized*
*Type :* *Mostly sativa*
*Flowering :* *Photoperiod*
*Genetics :* *Armageddon x Sirius*
*Flowering Time :* *Medium*
*Outdoor Harvest :* *Unknown*
*Height :* *Medium*
*THC Level : Medium*
*Characteristics :* *A true all rounder* 

Would you pay that for these seeds....I assume these are for pro growers not for home use. Anybody heard of EM or knowanything about em What really gets me is its THC level is medium...for that price should be off the scales LOL 


​


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah they been about as long as ive been growing. Rasclott got some jedi seeds off them for silly money the other year. They are rips in my opinion


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 23, 2010)

Quick read around and they appear to be no different to people such as BC seeds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2010)

aye its all a big con imho we never really did see any plants of those beans rasclot got if memory serves me dont know if they were bunk or he didnt grow them or something happened i cant quite mind. 

besides whose going to drop 700 bones on any pack of beans where the write up is average/average/average......


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye its all a big con imho we never really did see any plants of those beans rasclot got if memory serves me dont know if they were bunk or he didnt grow them or something happened i cant quite mind.
> 
> besides whose going to drop 700 bones on any pack of beans where the write up is average/average/average......


i was reading on a dif forum that the breeding game is way worse than i thought it was. its weird because where im from people like ghs and dna get all the credit for whats taking place over there. i have been finding out that the picture is way more detailed than that. like i read a story about the pre 98 bubba kush. and the actual heritage of the affie used for la confidential. and how the breeders will even lie/leave out important info to protect there intrests.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2010)

Whats why you breed your own strains, i never got why people spend the money on fem seeds, and buy seeds over n over when you can get one 10 pack, cross a male and female and get 3x as much seeds for the price of 10.


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5079024]Whats why you breed your own strains, i never got why people spend the money on fem seeds, and buy seeds over n over when you can get one 10 pack, cross a male and female and get 3x as much seeds for the price of 10.[/QUOTE]

its a no brainer. More like a hundred times the price of a ten pack. the hardest part bout breeding is names.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2010)

Haha yeah i still haven't named my cross, hopefully one day it will come to me in a vision


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

heres some more relivant pics of the other tents beautys lol psychosis ad cheese and a jack the ripper















and this is a deep psychosis leaf cuz i loVe em lol


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice and frosty West! +REP!

How long have they been flowering.


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

think they 5 weeks friday jus gone lol or maybe 4. I think this tents a week behinde the other lol 4 and half weeks my final answer lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2010)

mr west said:


> heres some more relivant pics of the other tents beautys lol psychosis ad cheese and a jack the ripper
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mr west said:


> think they 5 weeks friday jus gone lol or maybe 4. I think this tents a week behinde the other lol 4 and half weeks my final answer lol.


Lol nice, cant wait to see them ripen up 

That psychosis looks really tasty


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

this tent should of bin my xmas crop lol but i was lazy and fuked about a couple of weeks lol


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5079366]Lol nice, cant wait to see them ripen up 

That psychosis looks really tasty [/QUOTE]
Wow Westy! What a lovley bit prOn to wake up to! Love that psyco leaf! Great work Sir.
Catch up wi you later bro!

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

Frostynesses from Mr West. Ah well, just look at what you are gonna be chiefing in 2011, good darts old bean!

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

cheers guys lol. I took D's advice with my clones.the ones that didnt root and seemed to be droopy i jus wiped em out of the jiffys and stuck em in a glass of water for a few mins and then put in a fresh jiffy and they r looking good today >>>>>>>>> cheers dst mate.


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

Good skillz lad. It's funny, some seem to do that, the bottom of the stem just goes black and start rotting, generally an air bubble that is trapped and stops the plant from getting access to water. I snip my clones under water and it still happens sometimes...I have got 6 cheese clones in water, just changing it every couple of days, gonna see if they root



mr west said:


> cheers guys lol. I took D's advice with my clones.the ones that didnt root and seemed to be droopy i jus wiped em out of the jiffys and stuck em in a glass of water for a few mins and then put in a fresh jiffy and they r looking good today >>>>>>>>> cheers dst mate.


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

they will do if left long enough. Last few clones i took wer sat in glasses till i saw white bumps at bottom of cut then straight into medium and no humidity domes needed.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> they will do if left long enough. Last few clones i took wer sat in glasses till i saw white bumps at bottom of cut then straight into medium and no humidity domes needed.


i just tried a little trick for the first time with suprising results. i read some where to water 20-30 min before snipping. and i must say it def works. im talkin 6 days tops. but this is with dome tho. it just made sence to me but its something i wasnt doing before. but now i always will


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah it really helps things, timing is everything lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey shiska whats going on! Looks like we are neighbors, almost lol. Other side of Champlain and up near the border. Later man


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 24, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey shiska whats going on! Looks like we are neighbors, almost lol. Other side of Champlain and up near the border. Later man


hell man thats close enough i went to school up there. n im pretty sure ice is something people r chating about right now down here


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 24, 2010)

shishkaboy said:


> hell man thats close enough i went to school up there. n im pretty sure ice is something people r chating about right now down here


Yeah there's enough colleges around here isn't there, and the bars and pubs to go with them too. The local U is the recipient of almost all of my...love 

Cooking up a roaster chicken in my new oven, with all the trimmins for a late night dinner for my gal and I. 

Hey westy my scandie girl made those hash brownies, sounds like they were a hit and VERY good, cant wait to talk to her in person and see how it went. She saved one for yours truly...very nice!! Settling down with a pot o coffee and couple of bowls of BB and some post holiday shopping chillaxin

Good luck at that dinner mate


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

cheers mate. When we made brownies in the summer they went down very well, 1 was nice, 2 was stoney and 3 was sleepy night night time lol. I love my mums cooking, we'r having goose yumm


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 25, 2010)

morning westy hope u and ur family have a good one bro 

Las


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes mate u have a merry hoho too mate


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 25, 2010)

merry crimbo to all on this thread hope u ave a gud day


----------



## exodus mission (Dec 25, 2010)

*&#9733;Merry&#9733;* &#12290; &#8226; &#730; &#730; &#731; &#730; &#731; &#8226;
&#8226;&#12290;&#9733;Christmas&#9733; &#12290;* &#12290;
° &#12290; ° &#731;&#730;&#731; * _&#928;_____*&#12290;*&#730;
&#730; &#731; &#8226;&#731;&#8226;&#730; */______/~&#65340;&#12290;&#730; &#730; &#731;
&#730; &#731; &#8226;&#731;&#8226; &#730; &#65372;&#30000;&#30000;&#65372;&#38272;&#65372; &#730;And a Happy New Year&#8226;&#730; *&#9733;To everyone &#9829;


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas Mr west, May God Bless you and yours!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

we havin a turducken @ west.. i guess all my old aunts are tryin somethin new. i love havin the old people cook.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry X mas West!


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> merry crimbo to all on this thread hope u ave a gud day


 love u babe mwah.


exodus mission said:


> *&#9733;Merry&#9733;* &#12290; &#8226; &#730; &#730; &#731; &#730; &#731; &#8226;
> &#8226;&#12290;&#9733;Christmas&#9733; &#12290;* &#12290;
> ° &#12290; ° &#731;&#730;&#731; * _&#928;_____*&#12290;*&#730;
> &#730; &#731; &#8226;&#731;&#8226;&#730; */______/~&#65340;&#12290;&#730; &#730; &#731;
> &#730; &#731; &#8226;&#731;&#8226; &#730; &#65372;&#30000;&#30000;&#65372;&#38272;&#65372; &#730;And a Happy New Year&#8226;&#730; *&#9733;To everyone &#9829;


 cheers mate.


Hemlock said:


> Merry Christmas Mr west, May God Bless you and yours!!!


 Nice one Hemlock, hope u have a good day with ur loved ones mate.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> we havin a turducken @ west.. i guess all my old aunts are tryin somethin new. i love havin the old people cook.


 That was the best chrimbo dinner ive had in many a year
[QUOTE="SICC";5087202]Merry X mas West![/QUOTE]

easy "SICC" mate have a good un too>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

awww @ the lovey doveyness.. and yea im on my way to my fam now so i can chow down. cheers to u!


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2010)

didnt even see her get on the poota lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry crimbo to everyone, oscar


----------



## rasclot (Dec 25, 2010)

merry xmas westy mate much respect! ras


----------



## rasclot (Dec 25, 2010)

rasclot said:


> merry xmas westy mate much respect! ras


and oscar n don have a good1 ras


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2010)

Cheers ras an osc, hope every one had a lovely day and had lots of nice things to eat and drink lol oh and smoke lol im smoking some deep psychosis at min. I tried the quick dried pinapple chunk earlier but didnt think much too it, sweet and mild really lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey Westy, hope the Goose was to your liking yesterday. Epic scran all round here!!! T'was a good day indeed.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2010)

word my brother! hoe you n LGP have had a cracking crimbo lad, gotta say man the deep psycho has more DSL than fuckin talktalk haha


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2010)

Im confuddled don dsl??? We had a nice day yesterday nothing too hectic. Got a text wile watching doc who asking if we wanted to go to a bah humbug party but we was too full of food and drink to go partying so we jus came home and watched a film resident evil afterlife. Cracking film imo plenty of action and sexy actresses and killer flowerheaded zombies jus like the game lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2010)

sounds like a perfect day bru....kind of like mine. 

well talk talk is an internet provider, and dss (I will leave that, I meant dsl of course, not the department of social security..if it still exists, lol) is a digital subscriber line (used for internet access, but using telephone lines instead of fibre channels, etc) I am thinking Don means the amount of branches (lines) it has....lol. "I could be wrong, I've had a bong"..



mr west said:


> Im confuddled don dsl??? We had a nice day yesterday nothing too hectic. Got a text wile watching doc who asking if we wanted to go to a bah humbug party but we was too full of food and drink to go partying so we jus came home and watched a film resident evil afterlife. Cracking film imo plenty of action and sexy actresses and killer flowerheaded zombies jus like the game lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh riiiight, I see now lol. I think lol.


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> Cheers ras an osc, hope every one had a lovely day and had lots of nice things to eat and drink lol oh and smoke lol im smoking some deep psychosis at min. I tried the quick dried pinapple chunk earlier but didnt think much too it, sweet and mild really lol.



uh oh that doesnt bode well  hope mine is worthwhile now ya said that lol  how was the goose- was tempted with going with that this year but got moans that it was supposed to be greasier than an oil slick? lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah there is a bit more fat but u jus drain that off for ya roastys, Nothing finer than roast tots in goose fat. We also had one of them christmas puddings with a candied orange in the centre which was scrummy yummy and apparently were going on ebay for silly moneys after waitrose sold out of them lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2010)

lmfao, people selling on Xmas puddings to turn a buck...ffs, the Xmas spirit eh!!


mr west said:


> Yeah there is a bit more fat but u jus drain that off for ya roastys, Nothing finer than roast tots in goose fat. We also had one of them christmas puddings with a candied orange in the centre which was scrummy yummy and apparently were going on ebay for silly moneys after waitrose sold out of them lol.


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 26, 2010)

oh my god i couldnt resist looking up that pud on ebay some cheeky bugger is trying to sell one for 275 quid! but fear not as someone else is offering to sell their half they didnt eat- with a nice pic of some used cutlery next to it! hmm a definate contender that! lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2010)

I took a pic of my slice but cany bluetooth it to my pc for some reason. took the pinapple chunk today at 9.2 weeks it could of gone a good few more but fuck it it looked horrid and i need a smoke lol.











And i also took some pics of the jack the ripper, psycho, cheese lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> uh oh that doesnt bode well  hope mine is worthwhile now ya said that lol  how was the goose- was tempted with going with that this year but got moans that it was supposed to be greasier than an oil slick? lol


I think westy had some probs with that pineapple chunk and there dif phenos too soo,,,good luck with yours hon!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

esty if u were to put your buds in a lineup of almost ready buds, i would kno it off the look alone, they have that westy touch.
lookin good patna'


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> oh my god i couldnt resist looking up that pud on ebay some cheeky bugger is trying to sell one for 275 quid! but fear not as someone else is offering to sell their half they didnt eat- with a nice pic of some used cutlery next to it! hmm a definate contender that! lol


 herees my slice and it was yummy but rich as ud expect lol


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 26, 2010)

that looks tasty- i've had to resort to a mini pud for one as the rest in my household cant stand it! - can you believe it! lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2010)

Hows it going westy  Think I'm going to make some hash brownies in a little while when I get my garden chores done. Its looking like a perfect day for it. Hope your day is going good as well mate and by the way that pud looks way way good!! Gotta love family dinners!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2010)

And Agent, I dont know who's avatar is sexier yours or Kiwis' but I love them both lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2010)

hows them brownies now hc?i might have a hefty slug of the green dragon tomoz for shits and giggles as the snows spozed to be coming lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey there westy, I'll be maiwing down on some brownies tomorrow lol I'll get baked with ya. They came out real real good.

We have had this continueing snow flurries for the past month but nothing like south of here is getting now. Lotsa peeps in beantown and the big apple are going to have the day off tomorrow. Thinking the cities will be shut right down. Later man


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 27, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> And Agent, I dont know who's avatar is sexier yours or Kiwis' but I love them both lol


LOL- xmas over now  will have to change avatar soon lol. Hows the brownies going?


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

i necked about 10 ml of tincture earlier and everything is sureal at the min very strange but cosey and safe lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> i necked about 10 ml of tincture earlier and everything is sureal at the min very strange but cosey and safe lol


Hehe. what alcohol did you start off with? This is the type of thing i'd have to do over a long weekend, just know i'd go a bit potty and end up on my back for a few days


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2010)

as long as your cozy n comfy youre good.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> i necked about 10 ml of tincture earlier and everything is sureal at the min very strange but cosey and safe lol


Love it,,, the life and times of Mr West...LOL


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

It was everclear grain alcahol a dear friend sent me from america


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 27, 2010)

dat stuff is dangerous
if u ever run out of gas
just pour it in
youll make it home lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

bit expensive way to get home tho, had a glass of it on chrisy eve topped up with lemonade and it was lovely an buzzy stuff, not being a drinker one was enough lol


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been putting it in hot chocolate...no funny taste and almost immediate effects.


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

curious old fart said:


> I've been putting it in hot chocolate...no funny taste and almost immediate effects.
> 
> 
> cof


now thats an idea lo, but not on top of what ive done today lol


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> now thats an idea lo, but not on top of what ive done today lol


....only if you want to get friendly with your pillow and do a thorough study of the inside of your eyelids


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

I been comtemplating snoozing already, i want a pick me up i think lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> i necked about 10 ml of tincture earlier and everything is sureal at the min very strange but cosey and safe lol


Way to go Westy!! I'll be there soon lol



Agent Provocateur said:


> LOL- xmas over now  will have to change avatar soon lol. Hows the brownies going?


Brownies came out quite nice hon! Want ta share a couple  Slow simmered 1/4 oz of hash in a stick of butter for a half hour and made 14 brownies. Had a couple last night and just finished a couple more a little while ago, should be a nice afternoon,,,nowhere that I have to go, beautiful snowy day up here, just finished a little trimming and smoking some finger hash and bb. Well I have a bowl of it packed lol not really smoking it though!

You know Agent, when you change your avatar they have to be better than the last one,,,thats the law baby! Lovely dark hair, beautiful eyes and gorgeous legs and boobs you have Agent, pm me if you would like


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2010)

no everclear in the uk??? what bout bacardi 151??


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

Dont think so but u could use http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=ISOPROPANOL+IPA+Isopropyl+Alcohol+99.9%+Pure&_sacat=See-All-Categories but i wouldnt drink it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2010)

lol, no we get everclear here in the us at least where i am. as well as moonshine.. its not really a partry drink unless u makin a cocktail or punch or somethin. too strong alone.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 27, 2010)

What crackalackalckalin Mr McWest. Getting my garden chores done but finding ways to procrastinate more so today for some strange reason. Thinking maybe I should get something in my tummy besides brownies hehe. Hope your having a nice strong tincture buzz. Or is he just crashed out on the couch lgp? I think you, like I, have tolerances so high that our doses would kill a mere mortal lol. I should prolly quit for a week to lower my tolerance a bit. Well, maybe for a day or two. Thing is though I know it wouldnt be that easy ha ha

Hae a good one brother


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

yeah im feeling fairly normal now jus called a curry and will be much better wen i have the food lol, think ill have to treble the dose to effect me lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2010)

mmmmmmm curry! beef?


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

chicken balti and onion bhajis or how ever its spelt lol, still waiting for it tho


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2010)

ahh i see. bowl of cereal for me this mornin. its 12:56pm .. im a lil late


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 27, 2010)

Pretty postal girl comes in a few


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2010)

High olerance can be a otherfucker at imes. Makesa lot of peoples offered smokes just seem like cigareeswhich sucks


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Pretty postal girl comes in a few


we dunt get post today its bank holiday cuz xmas was on a weekend lol


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> High olerance can be a otherfucker at imes. Makesa lot of peoples offered smokes just seem like cigareeswhich sucks


TTT, problems with your T's, that surprises me, lol.

Morning Westy, hope the ruby murray was enjoyable....

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2010)

it was yummy, well worth 20 bux to fill ya belly . Its beenm raining here today all the snow has fuked off lol, urd think my cats would be happy but they still lurking around getting under ur feet lol


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

Cats don't really like wet do they? Supposed to snow here today but that ain't happening. It was cold last night though. wondering if my wife will have some more painting jobs for me to do today, ffs, haha. On holiday and working. Figure that one.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 28, 2010)

DST said:


> TTT, problems with your T's, that surprises me, lol.
> 
> Morning Westy, hope the ruby murray was enjoyable....
> 
> DST


I'd like to say it's the old laptop i was sat using while watching films last night, the truth is we just got blind drunk last night 

My cat used to like nothing better than running around in the rain then running back inside 20 minutes later looking for hugs, all she got was a big towel thrown over her


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2010)

my ums cats love the water and are quite often knee deep in the water bowl. Least wet pussy dunt smell as much as wet dog lol. Well sometimes it does >>>>>>>>


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 28, 2010)

mr west said:


> View attachment 1346035 herees my slice and it was yummy but rich as ud expect lol


i know this was a while ago but it was heston blumentile i fink thats how u spell his name. the mad food scientist


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 28, 2010)

Wet pussys?!? Now your talking!!

How ya doing today westy. Slept in a bit this mornin dont usually do that lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 28, 2010)

now now highlander keep it down lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 28, 2010)

but it wont stay down lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 28, 2010)

an there is nothing i can say to effect that coz im a woman lol. need ta get mr west in settle this lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 28, 2010)

oh highlander mr west said to say has the post girl bin yet?


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice lookin cake, givin me the munchies....

hey LGP, hope all is good with you.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 28, 2010)

ye all is kool. mr west said ur growing a tash. u gotta send a pic when its finished


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2010)

whats a tash?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 28, 2010)

tash is short for mushtach


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2010)

ohhh, i used to have one.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 28, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> oh highlander mr west said to say has the post girl bin yet?


She cums around two so thats 4 hours from now. Ill let ya know


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 28, 2010)

had one for 25 years before shaving it off. My favorite line was "...I got the same thing growing wild on my ass."


cof


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 28, 2010)

ok highlander. are u snowed in over there?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice Cake!!!! Can I come over for a bite...LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 28, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ok highlander. are u snowed in over there?


Bright blue sky today, one of the few days it hasnt snowed here this month lol. Don't usually get snowed in...4 wheel drive rig is a must around here. The worst of it was a little south of here yesterday, millions stranded at the airports hehe oh I'm so bad


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 28, 2010)

bet ur loving it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 28, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> bet ur loving it


What, that its a beautiful day or that I think its funny that so many peeps are stranded at the airports lol? Both baby!!


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

I use to have a moustache until about 5 months ago when my old dear and my wife ganged up on me and told me, "that my excuse for having a moustache and beard to make me look older wasn't working, as it was now making me look even older than I was...."...in fact that was mainly my Mum, but the wife has never liked the sratchyness of the beard so kept shtoom. Ah well, back to razor rash, hahaha.

will send you'se a pic because I think it had been chopped when i met you.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 28, 2010)

How goes it D my friend! I have all my morning garden chores done and about to go make some bubble hash..yum! I'll let you know how it comes out. Boy do those brownies make me frisky, we were having some after dinner cuddling in front of the fireplace last night and my girl kept giving me shit about her face getting scratched cause I hadn't shaved in a few days lol.


----------



## exodus mission (Dec 28, 2010)

hello all i see we all had fun at crimbo time. may the new year bring more delights.

right i no its not the cheese but i have started testing super critical for GH i thought i would share this with you all here are some pics.........


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2010)

babys awww blass


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 29, 2010)

Fingers are crossed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 29, 2010)

Thats a beautifull thing, hope the mission succeeds mate!

Alright Westy! How you doin mate! Gonna be doing your DPQ's some justice soon bro!

jambo;>)


----------



## exodus mission (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks HL.........


----------



## exodus mission (Dec 29, 2010)

thx jambo...i hope so toooo...lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Thats a beautifull thing, hope the mission succeeds mate!
> 
> Alright Westy! How you doin mate! Gonna be doing your DPQ's some justice soon bro!
> 
> jambo;>)


quality mate, urll love em. Gonna plants some meself soon i fink


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2010)

man my jtr x dpp are lookiun great, cant wait to get em flipped. reminds me, should i be topping them lad?


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

well i topped mine and wish i hadnt but i cut half the plant off it lol and they didnt have much recovery time im gonna flower an untoped one next


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 29, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Fingers are crossed!!!!!!!!!


indeed westy bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> well i topped mine and wish i hadnt but i cut half the plant off it lol and they didnt have much recovery time im gonna flower an untoped one next


hahah fuck i topped all of em, oh well...


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

oh well never mind, did u clone any?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 29, 2010)

JTR is sativa I think, right? Whats the DPP again...deep purple something? Sativa's I would top usually, but if your going for weight, I think ya gotta pack em. Had a point in there somewhere haha, smoke another hit of bubble maybe it will come back lol.

Watching my favorite sitcom,,,Two and a Half Men


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

think jtr is an 8 week sativa, the deep purple somethings will be good bout the 9-10 wek mark. That dippy bird in 2 n half men is fine lol. shhh. is her name Rose?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah she certainly has some beautiful knockers doesn't she lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah she certainly has some beautiful knockers doesn't she lol


I said shhhh lol


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2010)

My Psycho Killer (DPxPschosisxJTR) is one of the nicest of the bunch. I have left mine to grow natural, hoping for a nice big top, but the side branches are well vigorous as well and are forming a nice healthy Xmas tree shape with long sides, which are surely gonna pull some weight on them as well. First week or so of 12/12 and not too much stretch either, the male is a bit taller, and also a hunk eh funk. Looks like it will be a killer indeed. Thanks Mr West!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2010)

Genetics will out is all i can say, put enough good shit in ur gonna get some good shit out lol


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2010)

pics in me journal of the psycho..in a min.


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2010)

kk Im there with bells on..............


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> I said shhhh lol


Haha didn't catch that part. Hows it going westy. Happy new years eve bit early but thats ok


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha didn't catch that part. Hows it going westy. Happy new years eve bit early but thats ok


LOL its new years eve eve, I know what its like living in the mountains today as its foggy as pea soup. Im coool HC how is u ????>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2010)

Ah ok lol. Girlfriend's being selfish as usual about my son coming over tonight. Oh well, I just dont listen to her when she's being unreasonable and she just left for work anyways so doing better now lol. Hey this hash is making my weed stash last a lot longer haha


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah ok lol. Girlfriend's being selfish as usual about my son coming over tonight. Oh well, I just dont listen to her when she's being unreasonable and she just left for work anyways so doing better now lol. Hey this hash is making my weed stash last a lot longer haha


Lol itll do that but ur hash stash is gonna take a bashing lol. How old is ur son? what does he wana do tonight?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 30, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah ok lol. Girlfriend's being selfish as usual about my son coming over tonight. Oh well, I just dont listen to her when she's being unreasonable and she just left for work anyways so doing better now lol. Hey this hash is making my weed stash last a lot longer haha


See that's where you and i differ HC, you substitute weed for hash, so it lasts longer, i add hash to weed so i get jelly headed


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2010)

hash is defo a night time addition in my eyes lol or an afteroon, morning lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2010)

everytime i try it im fubar for 30 mins end up washing up or doing something to keep my brain from imploding

did someone mention psychosis?!!?!?!?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> Lol itll do that but ur hash stash is gonna take a bashing lol. How old is ur son? what does he wana do tonight?


He just turned sixteen, 6' 2" and still growing, blonde, blue eyes, can grow a beard if he wants to, and his band just opened for a big show (hey Don, found out that band D.R.U.G.S. is a newly formed band this year of a bunch of top names in that genre so you might recognize some of them) fooker has to fight the girls off lol. Thinking we are going to the cinema if there is something worth seeing, lot of times we just chill with the tube and fun foods though.



tip top toker said:


> See that's where you and i differ HC, you substitute weed for hash, so it lasts longer, i add hash to weed so i get jelly headed


Not that dif ttt my friend lol....No screens for any of my glass so I have to use a bit of weed for a screen. Not sure which strain had the bigger tric heads and got caught in the 120 micron bag but started smoking some about an hour ago and its pretty friggen nice!! Two or three hits and I'm there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2010)

dude i dont think i know any of the new music stars past about 79 haha its still kool he's living the dream man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude i dont think i know any of the new music stars past about 79 haha its still kool he's living the dream man!


Myself as well lol. My bad, thought you said you were into that scene  Yeah he was chillin the other night with these guys and knows a couple of them. Its all greek to me, anyone else recognize any of these bands??

The band's members include vocalist Craig Owens (ex-Chiodos), drummer Aaron Stern (Matchbook Romance), guitarist/vocalist Nick Martin (Underminded), guitarist/vocalist Matt Good (From First to Last), and bassist Adam Russell (Story of the Year).[3]
On August 17, 2010, Owens announced the name of the band


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 30, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Myself as well lol. My bad, thought you said you were into that scene  Yeah he was chillin the other night with these guys and knows a couple of them. Its all greek to me, anyone else recognize any of these bands??
> 
> The band's members include vocalist Craig Owens (ex-Chiodos), drummer Aaron Stern (Matchbook Romance), guitarist/vocalist Nick Martin (Underminded), guitarist/vocalist Matt Good (From First to Last), and bassist Adam Russell (Story of the Year).[3]
> On August 17, 2010, Owens announced the name of the band


Glad hes living the dream as well, I don't know any of the bands...Man we're gettin old..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2010)

ah man no i know a bit about post hardcore punk but only a bit mind haha those names are new to me bro.


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2010)

errr pass lol. Im a raver lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2010)

All my playlist are classical....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2010)

.....Not!! Classic rock for the most part haha


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2010)

wot like hooked on classics lol
[youtube]/v/17dP0QvjsOU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 30, 2010)

Man, classical music rocks. Piano music rocks even harder


----------



## exodus mission (Dec 30, 2010)

hello all i hope you all have good new year


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2010)

Maybe tomorrow lol. 

Breeding question for you though. I have a couple of plants that showed their sex 2 or 3 weeks later than the other Chimera gear and they are both C-4 males of the same pheno. Very nice tight nodes and thick stalk. I guess I cull which ever one I deem lesser of the two. So I'm assuming in order to breed the male and the female should be flipped at around the same time, so if thats the case I guess what I will do since all of his sisters were fipped 2.5 wks ago, is take cuttings from the male keeper and let them grow up along side of the female clones. By then I will be getting an idea of which Calizhars and which C-4 phenos to keep. The spluffing part I can learn about when it's getting to be that time (or I should say you can teach me lol). Any tips would be great and I guess the question was is my thinking correct. Oh and they both have the same father if that means anything...Shiskaberry

Thanks westy and have a good night my brother. Time for me to go stealth my house. Seeing Tron tonight with my son lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2010)

cool im glad ya got some time with ya son. I tend to flip the boys with the girls the boys mature quicker than the girls so maybe half a week laters


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

Aw that best to the Cheese Thread, happy hogmanay Westy!!!

peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2010)

Appart from a thumping headache im fine lol. Hope everyone has a good one tonight.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year mate. I hope all your skunk in 2011 is filthy.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 31, 2010)

Whats going on Mr West. Thumping headache, huh? Wonder why. Sometimes if I eat chocolate late at night I wake up with a splitting headache. Wierd huh lol. 

Tron was awsome if your into that sort of thing!! Better than we thought it was going to be. Liked Jeff Bridges from way back

Have a good one brudder, keeping my fingers crossed lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey Mr West,
Sorry to hear bout the heacdache. Have a great new year. Lookin forward to the cheese thread in 2011


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2010)

happy new years westy.


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2010)

Had two cans of budweizer for breakfast today and it got rid of my head ache lmao. Back on the tea now lol. Lets hope next year is better than this year tho this year was fucking ace lol. May we never ave to buy weed on the streets>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2010)

lol, beer usually brings along a headache for me.


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2010)

worked a charm today i had a really nice beer buzz topped witha nice weed shmoke lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2010)

have you and lgp a wicked one man! no prisoners!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 31, 2010)

alright mr west hope ur good bro? all the best for 2011 to you and lgp.

cheers for the rep, need 2 spread lmao


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2010)

lol wish i had two beer's for breakfast


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Years Mr West, Don buddy, D, Hem, Agent, Las, Tryna and everyone else! I think most of ya are 6 hours forward of me. Except you Hem we're in the same zone


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 31, 2010)

lol hc i thought u was scottish lmao. cheers bro, same 2 u


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 31, 2010)

happy new year peeps hope u have a good one


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year guys its been a wild year and itll be wilder this year i recons


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2011)

Big things to come indeed Mr West....all the best, DST

p.s some fukkin toaly is up at 11am sanding and doing wood work across the road!!!! what a c0ck....noise reduction headphones...ON.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 1, 2011)

So westy my breeder turned out to be a girl. Not sure why she was so shy, but it took her over three wks longer tham anyone to show sex. Still one more that has not shown but its kinda a carbon copy of the other one



las fingerez said:


> lol hc i thought u was scottish lmao. cheers bro, same 2 u


Haha Scottish heritage. Long line of Williams in my family going back to the 1700s in northern England and before that the east coast of scotland in the 1500s. Thats my pops side. Quite Irish on my mums side.


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> So westy my breeder turned out to be a girl. Not sure why she was so shy, but it took her over three wks longer tham anyone to show sex. Still one more that has not shown but its kinda a carbon copy of the other one


sorry for asking but which strain is this breeder? Did u clone her?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 1, 2011)

Well its not a breeder any more lol but the strain is C-4


----------



## exodus mission (Jan 1, 2011)

hello all i am opening a seedbank as i said before i am trying to get the website open for feb sometime some info on what you would like to see would be great pls pm with some ideas and thoughts im already gonna run promo's month there will be freebees with every order, discrete and stealth packaging, delivery aimed within 2 to 3 days, with a wide collection of breeders etc.... any new thoughts as i said would be helpful,

thanks 

Exodus mission


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 1, 2011)

No shipping. Lol..


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> No shipping. Lol..


Nailed it in 1. There are no strains of freebies you can offer which the like of attitude won't do already, sort out free shipping somehow and you'd have customers.


----------



## exodus mission (Jan 1, 2011)

no shipping costs?


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 1, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> no shipping costs?


exactly. now ur cookin with gas


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2011)

And be able to pay wioth paypal lol.

C4 is that a cindy cut?


----------



## exodus mission (Jan 1, 2011)

payment with paypal is do able but the thing with paypal is they are very much up there own ass untill cannabis is legal in the uk it would cause problem i.e shut the account a week or tooo into the project or hold ur money for 180 day before releasing to the company also people who are not honest can dispute against the transaction even though they was not a problem and then paypal would then refund against companys wishes i know this because they done it with my hydroponics shop


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> And be able to pay wioth paypal lol.
> 
> C4 is that a cindy cut?


Whats going on Mr West. C4 is Cotton Candy x Shiskaberry. Shiska ia half bb and CCs mum is Frostbite


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Whats going on Mr West. C4 is Cotton Candy x Shiskaberry. Shiska ia half bb and CCs mum is Frostbite


I dont know wots gwan man, I do try to read the forums im subed to but what u just sed is alien to me i think i recognise shiskaberry but now i think bout it not sure


----------



## exodus mission (Jan 1, 2011)

C4

Indoor
Explosive! Our largest and most potent Cotton Candy mothers fertilized by shiskaberry pollen, resulting in these seeds that are mostly indica in stature. Both parental lines are exceptionally high yielding varieties; the shiskaberry brings down the flowering time and the fragrant mothers improve upon the flavour and aroma in the resulting generation. Post harvest processing is very rewarding
as the trim from these flowers makes excellent quality hashish when either dry sifted or water/ice extracted; both technique yield large returns making post-harvest processing worthwhile. Some of our clients grow these plants solely for the production of resin for hashish.

Genetic Heritage by region: Afghanistan, Thai, Mexico

Flowering indoors 45 to 55 days.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> I dont know wots gwan man, I do try to read the forums im subed to but what u just sed is alien to me i think i recognise shiskaberry but now i think bout it not sure


Haha you made me spill my coffee. Damn I'm fuking tired from trimming all day lol, gots ta spend some time with mein frauline now. 
.


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2011)

LOL time with the woman shouldnt be a chore but sometimes its hard work i'd imajine lool


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

bhhaah i hear that ! hope you had a cracking time lad. im still feeling rough this morning. sign of too much fun methinks.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> I dont know wots gwan man, I do try to read the forums im subed to but what u just sed is alien to me i think i recognise shiskaberry but now i think bout it not sure


I'm with ya there sir,

Hope you are having a great Sunday, starting my day off with a little HASH...


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2011)

I did well but i managed to catch a cold in the end, snotty and coughy and conjested bastad lol. I took a load of pics today but dunt like any of em to show ya so soz lol.

.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 2, 2011)

Headaches, colds, ya fallin apart man lol. Kool peek into your tent westy heres to feeling better soon


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 2, 2011)

i hate tryin to be a photographer.. go look at the pics n they are all blehh!


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

Is that the male in the back? Looks mammoth.


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2011)

yeah thast him ill call him jaffa from now on lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 2, 2011)

looks good from here bro  that boy is huge lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 2, 2011)

Hows Mr. West tonight?


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2011)

still full of stinking cold, my nose is red raw and wen i cough it feels like a my throat is being ripped out lol ive gone through 3 loo rolls with my snot and I just dont like it any more. Make it stop!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 2, 2011)

that dude looks like he was under the sun . hey westy i just got a querkle male and noticed the leaves are doulbe serrated like the cheese almost, how about urs. i think mine is more urkel dom.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 2, 2011)

Good luck westy I dont envy you


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> that dude looks like he was under the sun . hey westy i just got a querkle male and noticed the leaves are doulbe serrated like the cheese almost, how about urs. i think mine is more urkel dom.


yes there is some double serations on the querkle and deep purple. My dp x psychosis has excellent double serated leafs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

man i feel for ya i had that manflu last week its not good. a speedy recovery to you westy lad.


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2011)

chers mate, feels like ive snorted meow all night up both noses and rubbed it in me eyes too lol. Im not enjoying my spliffs today. I think a shot of tincture is in order lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

good drills lad! itll help soothe the throat too.


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2011)

nearly blew my head off lol, slightly over half a shot of tincture and toped with lemonade lol, hella strong booze buzz lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2011)

now i got bout an hour to do my chores and get tescos out the way lol


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2011)

chores chores, got all my invoicing sorted out, lecky company called....pidgeon removed from greenhouse!!!, lol, food removed from freezer, food removed from fridge, ice blocks removed from ice maker, water wiped up off floor, siemens called, fridge freezer just out of guarantee, of course!!! 

Luckily I bought a second hand Whirlpool fridge freezer 8 years ago for around 50 bucks and it works like a dream (an American couple were moving home and had only just bought it!) I could have bought a small car with the price I paid for my fridge freezer, and it is broken after 2 years! Happy New Year, hahaha.

Have fun at tescos, off for a trip to the garden centre...

DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2011)

cheers mate. U been busy today all ive done so far is washed up and had a tom tit lol. On to tescos now tho hahaha


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 3, 2011)

tom tit

dumb yank wants to know what is a tom tit?????


----------



## DST (Jan 3, 2011)

hehe, A $hit


Hemlock said:


> tom tit
> 
> dumb yank wants to know what is a tom tit?????


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 3, 2011)

Not dumb yanks hemlock, just you Euros have more slang words than every gang in america put together. Half the time I wonder what something means but I don't ask, just look at the sentence and put 2 and 2 together. We certainly don't speak the same language. You speak English, we speak American. The fact that its called the same language doesn't really make sense when you listen to one of you folks talk, and one of us. Like DG&T there, good drills, wtf is that supposed to mean. I imagine he means drills as in steps to accomplish something, and not a tool. But its just a guess. And I believe it was either Mr.West or DST that once said to me "Thats just good darts." I certainly wasn't playing a game, I would have to think he meant I had a good point, or something of that nature. But don't take me as bashing you guys, I find it interesting, and wonder what I will hear next on TCTWCANBTC, as well as Club600. Take care everyone, I must say, a tom tit, being a shit, is one of the more odd things I have heard you say, fucking hilarious.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 3, 2011)

DST said:


> hehe, A $hit


LMAO........Thanks D


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 3, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Not dumb yanks hemlock, just you Euros have more slang words than every gang in america put together. Half the time I wonder what something means but I don't ask, just look at the sentence and put 2 and 2 together. We certainly don't speak the same language. You speak English, we speak American. The fact that its called the same language doesn't really make sense when you listen to one of you folks talk, and one of us. Like DG&T there, good drills, wtf is that supposed to mean. I imagine he means drills as in steps to accomplish something, and not a tool. But its just a guess. And I believe it was either Mr.West or DST that once said to me "Thats just good darts." I certainly wasn't playing a game, I would have to think he meant I had a good point, or something of that nature. But don't take me as bashing you guys, I find it interesting, and wonder what I will hear next on TCTWCANBTC, as well as Club600. Take care everyone, I must say, a tom tit, being a shit, is one of the more odd things I have heard you say, fucking hilarious.


Aye I enjoy the Banter, I caddied for and english Gentlemen in the HRH, Got to travel Europe with him and was greeted with open arms, good folks good times.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

if only you could actually here us speaking this stuff you wouldnt have a jiffy lad. ive learned to tone my accent down as i use a phone for my job and majority of folks just cant understand a geordie talking at full speed. the scots can and vice versa but past yorkshire and it might as well be martian


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> if only you could actually here us speaking this stuff you wouldnt have a jiffy lad. ive learned to tone my accent down as i use a phone for my job and majority of folks just cant understand a geordie talking at full speed. the scots can and vice versa but past yorkshire and it might as well be martian


LOL,,,LOL,,,LOL I think I would enjoy speaking to you on the phone, maybe skype would be better


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2011)

im watching the live world championship darts at the min. Very entertaining


----------



## exodus mission (Jan 3, 2011)

hello all, westy m8 you need to drink 1/4 bottle of of some strong medicine burn that cold away cant have you dripping snot all over them ladys now lol...... get better soon m8,
i was hoping for a nice smelly male from a strain am doing and i got one im delighted ive done 30 pips to get him now i can crack on lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 3, 2011)

hes just being a typical man. can handle a bit of a runny nosy. hes a picture with sudacrem rubbed all over his nose lol.

hope u dont give it to me


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2011)

Take a pic of his nose lgp lol even better if hes asleep


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2011)

third day of feeling shit, going for a 4th


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 3, 2011)

i feel your pain lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

i like the way when u start getting up north the accent changes quick from town to town lmao


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2011)

[youtube]/v/A8k7ajlq0eI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]

lmao


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 4, 2011)

really enjoyed this LOL
North yokshire,,,LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2011)

How goes the battle with the cold today mr west? Heres hopin its on its way out for ya


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2011)

I recon it is its dried up quite a bit but im still sore and coughing a fair bit. Watching that severe clear documentryt lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2011)

http://torcache.com/torrent/798BD58CAF0EFE4C215EFE8B6B18B3482E18D461.torrent


----------



## DST (Jan 4, 2011)

I am not a torrent person, so when I click on that it gives me a file to download, is that right? I hate when the internet wants me to download stuff....lol. normally fairly techie savvy but nae this time...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2011)

Started to download it to my limewire playlist but it was pretty big so I stopped it...What is severe clear?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/A8k7ajlq0eI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
> 
> lmao


loving it m8 lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Started to download it to my limewire playlist but it was pretty big so I stopped it...What is severe clear?


its a documentry of the advance on bagdad in 2003 filmed by a marine, pretty grusum but an unbiased story by a soldier. Worth a watch


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2011)

gotcha thanks


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey westy you got a harvest coming up soon, hows this one looking? I forget sometimes too what peeps have in their gardens lol. I can remember something from 10 yrs ago like it was yesterday but,,,what was I doing yesterday at 1 pm, shit I'll have to think about that for a bit lol. Short term wha?!?


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey westy you got a harvest coming up soon, hows this one looking? I forget sometimes too what peeps have in their gardens lol. I can remember something from 10 yrs ago like it was yesterday but,,,what was I doing yesterday at 1 pm, shit I'll have to think about that for a bit lol. Short term wha?!?


thatll be the black hash lol. yeah i got cheese, psycho, livers/blues, jack the ripper, 2 dog kush and 2 psycho killer and one deep blues all at aroun 7.5 weeks at min


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2011)

Gotta love having dif strains mate, helps with the tolerance thing. Im so spoiled with weed I can tire of smoking the same strain after a few days, guess that means time to get some new strains in there


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 4, 2011)

it horrible waiting for the cheese and the phyco. aint had it in a while gunna taste so gud i aint gunna want anything else. but then smoking phyco all the time will just fuck ya up lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 4, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> it horrible waiting for the cheese and the phyco. aint had it in a while gunna taste so gud i aint gunna want anything else. but then smoking phyco all the time will just fuck ya up lol


 Ur right there lgp u gotta love psycho she tastes n smells so good n every spliff u have 
just blows u awaye I gotta wait 5 more weeks to smoke sum just finished my oz 2weepks ago.
How u doin west hope things are good down ur way ras


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 4, 2011)

rasclot said:


> Ur right there lgp u gotta love psycho she tastes n smells so good n every spliff u have
> just blows u awaye I gotta wait 5 more weeks to smoke sum just finished my oz 2weepks ago.
> How u doin west hope things are good down ur way ras


withing 2 weeks u will b wishing they were ready sooner lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2011)

things are good my cold is defo on the way out as is my stash lol, ill take my own advice and sacrifice something. Maybe the jack the ripper lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> things are good my cold is defo on the way out as is my stash lol, ill take my own advice and sacrifice something. Maybe the jack the ripper lol


aww damn. how long away is harvest ?


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2011)

they will all be 8 weeks on friday so no biggy the jtr is bomb at 8 weeks anyway lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 4, 2011)

lol just waiting for mine to dry. got some quick dry bits about though


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

i used to always pluck away close to harvest time. but im going to try and not do that as much as i used to. i know it'll be hard tho .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2011)

that accent vid was hilarious westy! good find!


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

well im officialy out of my own home grown goodness, im on council hash for now till my nose gets better and then ill chop sumink


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

i have never used more than boost and pk and a and b. If u have a ppm meter try and keep it under 15000ppm u should be oik then. edit: 1500 ppm


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 5, 2011)

Ha ha, I pretty sure you mean 1500 mr.west, 15000 would be some crispy ladies. I usually shoot for keeping it below 1000. I think above that is more than a plant needs. Thats my theory at the moment and Im sticking to it, but I might get brave and try to break 1000 on one of my ladies this grow, and if she does ok, try the rest.


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah without dusting off my ppm meter 1500 then lol


----------



## exodus mission (Jan 7, 2011)

i give my ladies what they ask for which most of the time ends with 1600 ppm i never use boost or pk 13 14 my ladies get A B and ME lol always show the love  peace......


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 8, 2011)

You got some heavy feeding ladies there Exodus. Most plants would burn by that point, but I guess it depends on what you have gotten them used to over their life span. SO maybe Im wrong with my theory, but I had some nice fat juicy nugs last grow and kept it well below 1000. Saving nutes is one thing Im doing with that theory if anything.


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2011)

by the time my gals are out of veg they on 4ml per ltr water of a and b and suplement with bat guano tea my own personal ppm dunt get much past 1100


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2011)

I use a different ppm, my girls send me PPM's, they are called Plants Personal Messages...when they thirsty i water, when they hungry i feed. But I'm a spaz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2011)

its working just fine so far you spaz! lmao im just the same liike


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2011)

DST said:


> I use a different ppm, my girls send me PPM's, they are called Plants Personal Messages...when they thirsty i water, when they hungry i feed. But I'm a spaz.


lmao silly spaz


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 8, 2011)

I keep feeding until the tips burn, usually at just over double strength then flush the soil through with full strength and carry on at double. The last ten days they go on that ripen stuff. I used organic so you can take the piss a bit more. 
I might start up again in the next month or so, i'll carry on with my old journal if i do


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2011)

wasn't sure if that word was still pc or not...prolly not.

blerry miserable over here today, old dear was flying from scotland to italy today and was fretting due to heavy snow at Edinburgh, you guys getting any of that nonsense?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2011)

few flakes last night in the toon gone this morning.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2011)

Got a few inches so far this morning, very pretty and peaceful here


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2011)

How are you and the miss mr west? Yall got a terror alert going on over there in London, heard on the news yesterday they were at their highest alert?


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2011)

Interpreting a Terrorist Threat

The English are feeling the pinch in relation to recent terrorist threats and have raised their security level from "Miffed" to "Peeved." Soon, though, security levels may be raised yet again to "Irritated" or even "A Bit Cross." The English have not been "A Bit Cross" since the blitz in 1940 when tea supplies all but ran out. Terrorists have been re-categorized from "Tiresome" to a "Bloody Nuisance." The last time the British issued a "Bloody Nuisance" warning level was during the great fire of 1666.

The Scots raised their threat level from "****** Off" to "Let's get the Bastards." They don't have any other levels. This is the reason they have been used on the front line in the British army for the last 300 years.

The French government announced yesterday that it has raised its terror alert level from "Run" to "Hide". The only two higher levels in France are "Collaborate" and "Surrender." The rise was precipitated by a recent fire that destroyed France's white-flag factory, effectively paralyzing the country's military capability. It's not only the French who are on a heightened level of alert. Italy has increased the alert level from "Shout loudly and excitedly" to "Elaborate Military Posturing." Two more levels remain: "Ineffective Combat Operations" and "Change Sides."

The Germans also increased their alert state, from "Disdainful Arrogance" to "Dress in Uniform and Sing Marching Songs." They also have two higher levels: "Invade a Neighbor" and "Lose."

Belgians, on the other hand, are all on holiday as usual, and the only threat they are worried about is NATO pulling out of Brussels.

The Spanish are all excited to see their new submarines ready to deploy. These beautifully designed subs have glass bottoms so the new Spanish navy can get a really good look at the old Spanish navy.

Americans, meanwhile and as usual, are carrying out pre-emptive strikes, on all of their allies, just in case.

And in the southern hemisphere... New Zealand has also raised its security levels - from "baaa" to "BAAAA!" Due to continuing defense cutbacks (the air force being a squadron of spotty teenagers flying paper aeroplanes and the navy some toy boats in the Prime Minister's bath), New Zealand only has one more level of escalation, which is, "****, I hope Australia will come and rescue us."

Australia , meanwhile, has raised its security level from "No worries" to "She'll be all right, mate." Three more escalation levels remain: "Crikey!," "I think we'll need to cancel the barbie this weekend" and "The barbie is cancelled." So far no situation has ever warranted use of the final escalation level.


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How are you and the miss mr west? Yall got a terror alert going on over there in London, heard on the news yesterday they were at their highest alert?


hey there mr cave, we r very good thanks.


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2011)

Heres some pics of the bastad casey monster, the deep psycho, the jack the ripper and the psychosis looking like crack whores with too much money or like whitney. lol..

Casey b






deep psych






jtr whitney lol






An Psychosis bitch


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2011)

They look good how far along are they! damn pm on the jtr whitney huh, is that what that is?

Who is getting sacrificed to the ganja gods this weekend


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2011)

well the cheese fell on her sword for the team the other day but jtr will be next out the oler ones are 8.1 weeks now and the younguns 3.1 lol


----------



## exodus mission (Jan 8, 2011)

i tell ya something west i pissed myself reading that terror shit you are a funny guy...


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> Interpreting a Terrorist Threat
> 
> The English are feeling the pinch in relation to recent terrorist threats and have raised their security level from "Miffed" to "Peeved." Soon, though, security levels may be raised yet again to "Irritated" or even "A Bit Cross." The English have not been "A Bit Cross" since the blitz in 1940 when tea supplies all but ran out. Terrorists have been re-categorized from "Tiresome" to a "Bloody Nuisance." The last time the British issued a "Bloody Nuisance" warning level was during the great fire of 1666.
> 
> ...


priceless...needs a bump...as soon as I can get up from the floor from looking for my ass


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> Heres some pics of the bastad casey monster, the deep psycho, the jack the ripper and the psychosis looking like crack whores with too much money or like whitney. lol..
> 
> Casey b
> 
> ...


awesome looking wenches


cof


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2011)

S'all looking rather wonderful there Westy


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2011)

Page bumpage for the pics






mr west said:


> Heres some pics of the bastad casey monster, the deep psycho, the jack the ripper and the psychosis looking like crack whores with too much money or like whitney. lol..
> 
> Casey b
> 
> ...


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2011)

2 page bumps in a row, you filthy little whore you  worth it


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> 2 page bumps in a row, you filthy little whore you  worth it


he's just slow on the draw


cof


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, ya can't really blame him considering what he pulls from the pots


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2011)

Its a combination of me being distracted all the time and this site fucking me about every ten mins lol. Fuck it tho smoking some nice oils tonight >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2011)

Oils,,,nice another ave I have yet to try. Distracted by what westy, chit chatting on riu lol?

I'm getting pretty stoned now too, got a nice piece of meat marinading, but not oil stoned haha. I'm about to get a little closer to that altered state with some good hash on top of the bowl. Man I'm proud of that shit it taste so good and gets you fuked fuked up. Be running out next week, looking forward to making some more. 

Ya I was thinking about bumping the pics of my new strain, took an hour or two ta shoot em and only hem and tryna took a peek haha


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2011)

distracted by whats going on in my flat lol. Nothing exciting jus mundane shit very boring. Ill go over now to see this beauty mr cave>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> oil be seeing u in all the old familer places lol


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

I laughed very much at the terror threat post, v-funny mate!!! Shame about the powder but the girls are looking top all the same bru. Bastad Casey is a bastarding big un eh!!! fek me.

easy like sunday parts.

DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2011)

yep shes a beaut brute, best to flower under 3 feet tall. I think vegging till they the size of washing machines is a bit too much unless u have an 8 foot+ grow space.


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oils,,,nice another ave I have yet to try. Distracted by what westy, chit chatting on riu lol?
> 
> I'm getting pretty stoned now too, got a nice piece of meat marinading, but not oil stoned haha. I'm about to get a little closer to that altered state with some good hash on top of the bowl. Man I'm proud of that shit it taste so good and gets you fuked fuked up. Be running out next week, looking forward to making some more.
> 
> Ya I was thinking about bumping the pics of my new strain, took an hour or two ta shoot em and only hem and tryna took a peek haha


so HC your new strain?? ooo ella?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

Ooo ella? I'm thinking that means,,,, well?? ooo ella wella?


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2011)

its my badly spelt french for "where is the"


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

Hahaha. There are some picks of my Calizhar on the next to the last page of my thread. About halfway down or so. #1 is really smelling gross, garbage can like. The other ones just smell kinda gross lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## greenjambo (Jan 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> Nice to see ya caliboy80, im soo nervous the clones gonna die and this will all be a waste of time lol


Long time and many changes since the that post and the clone in question! Much respect Man!

jambo;>)


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Long time and many changes since the that post and the clone in question! Much respect Man!
> 
> jambo;>)


i still hate clones but it seems a necessary evil ill have to live with untill i mastered the breeeding so that i can consistatly have better than clone only plants in seed form. Long way off yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

your getting there bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2011)

Good morning mr mcwest


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Got a few inches so far this morning, very pretty and peaceful here


 Had an hour drive in the snow that morning, wasn't that bad though, a bit of wind, a few accidents, but my trip was safe. Everything around here is still covered by a few inches.


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2011)

wall to wall blue sky here today and bout 7degrees c today but the wind makes it feel like 0.


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Good morning mr mcwest


Aye lad im grand mate hows the cave today?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

snowy down in the southeast this morning as well.. sucks because we are not used to it.. things gettin crazy.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> Aye lad im grand mate hows the cave today?


Hey hey westy! The cave is real good, chick is messing with my head though again. I knew I jinxed myself last night lol. Thoroughly enjoying my time off from work the last couple of months. Like hem says though...broker then a one armed paper hanger haha. Like Freddy says though...better to have weed and no money than money and no weed hehehe





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> snowy down in the southeast this morning as well.. sucks because we are not used to it.. things gettin crazy.


Hey bro now I have an idea of where your are! Up to 6 inches there I hear??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

haha close HC.. im from the palmetto state.


----------



## exodus mission (Jan 10, 2011)

hello all i have some new GH super critical due to be released in july pics pulled down from my friend (google) 13 days old looking gd so far.......


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey hope all is well with you Mr West  im quite literally dispairing over my plants now- they arent finishing and starting to show varying problems again. now im chopping the rest of the euforia tonight but i was wondering whether it would be of any benefit to give the others another dose of compost tea. the PC's are fattening up but pistils are not browning- just paling leaves and now purpling veins are a prob. The ww is just generally getting yellowing droopy leaves and the LSD's have got the darkest green/purple leaves with the older not growing really in any way budwise or other and in fact the leaves are not only pointing to the sky but rolling inwards in a rather alarming way - flushing it hasnt helped so im scratching my head over why this one is playing up so much- the leaves have been pointing up for what seems like years now but rolling in is making them look worse lol


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

try cutting down the light time agent. should speed up the finishing process.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2011)

Hows it going D. With tomatoes, if you want them to ripen faster towards the end of the season, you can cut a semi circle around the plant with a shovel. Try doing the same with a couple of your plants with a long knife Agent, we will see if it works with mj too


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 10, 2011)

lol i might try the light reducing technique lol i did mention it a while back but it was mentioned that the plants take 2 weeks to tell the difference in light change and whether it would be worthwhile but its getting rediculous now 11 weeks plus and no real sign of the finishing line. As for getting all psycho bitch on my plants?- i might leave that as a real last resort HC lol- im not that brave yet lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2011)

flushing also helps agent hun, any more feed will make em keep growing and wont finish ime.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2011)

Chillaxing with some black hash in the bowl. Tending to the vegging girls a bit and going over to my gals in a while to go for a walk in the snow. Road is a bit rocky


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 10, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> hello all i have some new GH super critical due to be released in july pics pulled down from my friend (google) 13 days old looking gd so far.......


Look cool exodus,,,keep us posted..

How is the cheese Mr West...We know the Buns in the oven..LOL


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Chillaxing with some black hash in the bowl. Tending to the vegging girls a bit and going over to my gals in a while to go for a walk in the snow. Road is a bit rocky


i like rocky road deserts


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey westy whats going on. Your sacrifice to the ganja gods last weekend must be dry enough to smoke by now. Have you had jtr going for a while now? I'm going to make some hash today. All the trimmings are blueberry. It's Thursday, my girl works tonight so I have all day and all evening to myself : !)

Later man, hope your having a good day


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2011)

lol the 1st sacrifice has been smoked lol we on the second now the jtr. I first bought a 5 pack of jtrs couple of years ago it seems now, of them 5 seeds i got 2 males and 3 fems which i only kept the bushy pheno . It works really well if ya acheing in the muscles. Fresh lemony hazey smoke


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah I have heard a lot of good things about, it comes up a lot when peeps are talking about which of subs strains are more potent. And with a good taste too, huh, nice!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2011)

it has a good gfenetic make up iwth some really oldschool starins

Sex : Regular
Type : Mostly sativa
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Pluton X Purple Haze X Lambsbread X NL X Jack Herer X Romulan X Cindy99BCGA
Flowering Time : Long
Outdoor Harvest : Sept / Oct
Height : Tall
THC Level : High
Characteristics : Good for extreme pain relief and potent edible


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

So I just shoveled the maibox out just to make sure she had room to get to it lol. Shoveled the steps and a path out to the mailbox...was going to start on my driveway and said fuk it! Got my truck and went up and down it a bunch of times and packed it all down. Its pretty much stopped snowing here, total at my house since yesterday...13 inches.

Gotta go, catch ya later


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2011)

13 inches, gulp said the actress


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Sooooooo................were is that breeding thread again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

13 inches of snow ina day, hahah were paralysed with one or two


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sooooooo................were is that breeding thread again


https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html


----------



## greenpower000 (Jan 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> it has a good gfenetic make up iwth some really oldschool starins
> 
> Sex : Regular
> Type : Mostly sativa
> ...


That's one hell of a genetic make up.......... Damn i bet that is some really potent smoke!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 13, 2011)

just stoping by to say loving the cheese.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

evening lgp cheesey grins all round!?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 13, 2011)

ye and fighting the nuesea


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

oh no, can the quack not sort you somwething for it ?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 13, 2011)

its summit that i can put up with


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

made of stern stuff eh !


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats what the weed is for


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 13, 2011)

im also trying to kick the nictone. waiting for a present of a lil pipe from kind gentlemen to arrive then i will be kicking nicotine for gud


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> im also trying to kick the nictone. waiting for a present of a lil pipe from kind gentlemen to arrive then i will be kicking nicotine for gud


 trying shouldnt be the word lgp, gotta kick the baccy. im doin too. and u hae way better reasons than i do .


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 14, 2011)

Have I missed much? 

I just need to do a little reading


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2011)

welsh wizz said:


> Have I missed much?
> 
> I just need to do a little reading


Bloody hell, he hath returned. Hope you're all swell and dandy mate.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> trying shouldnt be the word lgp, gotta kick the baccy. im doin too. and u hae way better reasons than i do .


well my pipe came today it is so beautiful. i have already had a j today so gunna start the pipe full 2morrow.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 14, 2011)

welsh wizz said:


> Have I missed much?
> 
> I just need to do a little reading


the WIZZ is Back yay yay lets have a boogie


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey there westy, hey there lgp how are you all doing. Heading out for lunch with my mom and my daughter, had to get my garden chores done early today lol.

Catch ya later, stay high


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry for jacking ya thread bbz but i just gotta show yas


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2011)

Pretty colours. Although bottom pic the white looks vaguely like a deformed feotus  Maybe that's ust me seeing that. Ive only used my pipe a few times, just isn't the most pleasant of smokes, burns my throat real good.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

That is a nice one, very pretty. Paws off Mr West!!!! lol



Lil ganja princess said:


> Sorry for jacking ya thread bbz but i just gotta show yas


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Pretty colours. Although bottom pic the white looks vaguely like a deformed feotus  Maybe that's ust me seeing that. Ive only used my pipe a few times, just isn't the most pleasant of smokes, burns my throat real good.


its not a deformed fetus its just not fully formed.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2011)

nice looking pipe-hope you enjoy


cof


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2011)

welsh wizz said:


> Have I missed much?
> 
> I just need to do a little reading


uve missed quite a bit of talking and smoking and laughing and forgetting, some growing and pest problems, same old same old


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> Last edited by mr west; 01-06-2011 at 03:59 AM. Reason: fucking stoner and itts well late for me too. i blame the baby and its not even born yet lol


OMG your going to be a daddy congratz to you both!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2011)

welsh wizz said:


> OMG your going to be a daddy congratz to you both!!!!!!!


Cheers mate, still in shock lol. She'll be 8 weeks on monday, still a long way to go yet.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2011)

Say what now.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Say what now.


LOL...LOL.. I know Right


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2011)

he put the announcement in the Club 600 breeding showcase...was that where the conception took place?


cof


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, never saw that one  Big congrats to the boths of ya  wasn't expecting that when i commented on the pipe


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2011)

lol Cheers guys anyone seen my puppy?


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

With a bouncy waddle and a wagging tail....hehehe. nice one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

nice pipe lgp! FDD put a baby on the end!?!? woah thats crazy.


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2011)

lol, today is gonna be the first nicoteen free day for lgp so i got no one to pass the  to now>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> flails jointage at the wall lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 15, 2011)

yup thats right. no nicotine as of today its not realli bothering me. im just trying to forget about it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2011)

it wont bother u too much LGP, its gonna bother westy with no one to pass the dank too. i still ask my wife everytime i smoke and its been a year for her now, lol. old habits die hard.


----------



## greenpower000 (Jan 15, 2011)

It's Gonna be alright ! Just stick in there LGP !


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2011)

Well done LGP!! You'll never go back now!!! (I hope anyway)

lol, _flailing joint at the wall_, haha.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2011)

poppage, nice I gotta do some poppin too soon lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes matey! I'm stoked!! Westy would you do me the honor of being their Godfather 

I'm so toasted haha supposed to be making shepards pie right now for dinner for us but just got done taking a bunch of pics at lights out, I'll post em up in a bit. I hope lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2011)

i love shepards pie , hmm yummy lol. yes id love to be a god parent lol. Itll get me in practace for august lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 16, 2011)

Haha right!! gotta run buddy catch ya later

And thank you! lol


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2011)

Gestampte muisjes!!!!! _a dutch tradition when someone has a baby, they get given candy that is called effectively...Stomped Mice!! _lol.


EDIT: haha, there is even a wiki page about it.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muisjes


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 17, 2011)

ahhh congrats bro lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

fred west the godfather!l just when he thought he was out.... they pulled him back in! haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

I know this question has been asked already but its a huge thread and i would like to know how close is the big buddha cheese to the exodus cheese?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

haahah youll be telling me i need a fan to strengthen up my stems next WBW!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haahah youll be telling me i need a fan to strengthen up my stems next WBW!


lol why you say that?buds leaning over too much


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

hahahah no not quite, for some reason every now n then i get a totally random comment from someone in my journal that i need to get a fan in there to strengthen my stems, its happened about 10 times so far. 

likewise fred gets asked which of the cheeses is the best on the regular too. he should put it in his sig haha


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 17, 2011)

not close enough to be called cheese from what ive heard. cheesequake is prolly better
don u got cheesequake right?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> must of done, I still aint found a male flower and belive me it wasnt intended. My advice is dunt get big buddah cheese unless u want seeds and an afgan type smoke.


Okay after searching i found a answer.So i guess the ghs cheese is better huh?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah no not quite, for some reason every now n then i get a totally random comment from someone in my journal that i need to get a fan in there to strengthen my stems, its happened about 10 times so far.
> 
> likewise fred gets asked which of the cheeses is the best on the regular too. he should put it in his sig haha


 cool im going to your thread right now to tell you you need a fan to strengthen up your stems lol..

@shish-Yeah cheesequake was something i was looking into..


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 17, 2011)

ghs cheese is big buddahs cheese selfed. so its less cheesy. more variation.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello there westy lad!!! Long time no speak. Congrats to you and lgp on the baby news. I hope everything goes well for you my friend. Your gonna love being a dad mate it really is an indescribable feeling.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

yeah i got the cheesequake going she looks nice so far.... bout 8 inches tall lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

Top of the morning mr west. Were you able to get your car probs taken care of


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 17, 2011)

Morning Mr West, hows tricks?
Hows the Car?


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Top of the morning mr west. Were you able to get your car probs taken care of





Hemlock said:


> Morning Mr West, hows tricks?
> Hows the Car?


the dealerships pikin it up tomoz bastads so no kebad tonight lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 17, 2011)

got a confession to make. i didnt make it with stopping nictonine. i lasted half the day and then wanted to rip mr west's head off coz he wonted to go shop. 

i think going cold turkey aint for me, ive managed to stop smoking fags inbetween joints. fink im gunna cut down that way


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> got a confession to make. i didnt make it with stopping nictonine. i lasted half the day and then wanted to rip mr west's head off coz he wonted to go shop.
> 
> i think going cold turkey aint for me, ive managed to stop smoking fags inbetween joints. fink im gunna cut down that way


It's tough to quit. I did it once by buying a pound of a cheap, but decent weed, and everytime I wanted a cigarette I would just fire up a joint.

It's been over four years since I had one, but I still want it, just not as bad.
Hang in there


cof


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 17, 2011)

im cutting a down a cigerette at a time. now i got ma new pipe as a substitute


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

Evening LGP evening Mr West. How are things cross the pond tonight. I hope your pampering your honey these days westy!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 17, 2011)

he playing GT5. Training the 2nd stig up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

cold turkey is the best fastest way, plus u gotta think about mini west!







u dont want these issues..


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2011)

any more info on that poor soul tryna? Wtf?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

i googled that pic, im not sure on the story behind it. but it is well known how bad baccy is for us, imagine how it is for a fetus and its completely undeveloped lungs or brains? or being high even??

http://www.ehealthmd.com/library/smokingpreg/SAP_smoking.html 

i have know people who smoke weed during pregs, but not cigs.. i wont let my wife do either.
this is where i got the pic from tho. completely unrelated. http://www.baltimorechronicle.com/2009/102009Lindorff.html


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Evening LGP evening Mr West. How are things cross the pond tonight. I hope your pampering your honey these days westy!!


im ok thanks brother, my lady has gone bed so im jus left playing video games listening to run dmc and smoking my new strain psycho killer kes cu say? the quick dried stuff is like lemon feet to smell but there is a strong underlaying psychosis face hugger stone there, almost smells like nice afgan ish


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

I envy you because I'm getting quite sick of what I'm smoking lol, well a little anyways! Just got back from the grocery store, brrr its friggen cold already +1F. Making up some chicken fajitas tonight


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I envy you because I'm getting quite sick of what I'm smoking lol, well a little anyways! Just got back from the grocery store, brrr its friggen cold already +1F. Making up some chicken fajitas tonight


i aint had fajitas in ages lol, im gonna have one more spliff then bed for me its gone 1 am in the morning lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 17, 2011)

What games you play Mr.West, you got XBox live? I also, cant wait until my next run is done, so I have something new to smoke, or something to smoke for that matter, Im almost out of my home grown chronic, and you would have to live in my area to know how bad its going to be to have to go and buy what they pass as weed around here.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

this would be the only time that lemon feet sounds appealing. g'night west.


----------



## greenpower000 (Jan 17, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> What games you play Mr.West, you got XBox live? I also, cant wait until my next run is done, so I have something new to smoke, or something to smoke for that matter, Im almost out of my home grown chronic, and you would have to live in my area to know how bad its going to be to have to go and buy what they pass as weed around here.


I hear ya !!!! Its hella expensive for what they call " dank " around here.... most everything is keifed before sold around here.... and the risk... ahhh @an be crazy at times. I live in a bible belt, where the local sherrifs tend to make specticals of people caught with a quarter O . Plus the whole ..knowing a dealer.. driving to the gheto ... and the drama that comes with that.

Thank god for closet growing!!!!!!

Keep up the great work mr. West... I really admire your gorws!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> I hear ya !!!! Its hella expensive for what they call " dank " around here.... most everything is keifed before sold around here.... and the risk... ahhh @an be crazy at times. I live in a bible belt, where the local sherrifs tend to make specticals of people caught with a quarter O . Plus the whole ..knowing a dealer.. driving to the gheto ... and the drama that comes with that.
> 
> Thank god for closet growing!!!!!!
> 
> Keep up the great work mr. West... I really admire your gorws!


 i live in the bible belt as well, and i live in the ghetto ontop of that lol.. i just got it bad huh ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> i aint had fajitas in ages lol, im gonna have one more spliff then bed for me its gone 1 am in the morning lol


Gal ended up being to tired to come over to eat so it ended up being dinner for one


----------



## greenpower000 (Jan 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i live in the bible belt as well, and i live in the ghetto ontop of that lol.. i just got it bad huh ?


Didn't mean to offend.... its just hard to get some Decent smoke around here.... much respect.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i live in the bible belt as well, and i live in the ghetto ontop of that lol.. i just got it bad huh ?


 Bible belt, like living at my grandmothers 24/7. Fuck that. As far a living in the ghetto, your grow isnt too ghetto, so you don't have it too bad. Could always be worse.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello fellow Cheeseheads... I've been watching from the eves for quite some time, but those days are drawing to a close. Today I participate. 

Decided to start an inside setup for myself again after having done some successful outdoor cycles. Big Buddha Cheese was my strain for this round (Hence the reason I'm here-- duh!), and I will be flowering under a 600 w Horitilux. Right now I'm letting these babies get a little more established under some VHO Flo's before I kick them over to the HPS.

I must say, these weren't the best looking clones I've ever seen when I got them, but shouldn't be anything a little TLC can't help fix (Stems were already purple when purchased-- is this normal for this strain?). Gave them a quick dip in some pH balanced AzaMax (diluted 1/2 oz per gallon), and once they asked for it, a drink of water spiked with a very weak dilution of OMRI certified Root Juice. After I did the dip, the leaves stayed a little droopy, but are starting to reach towards the light a little better now... Suffice to say the enriched water seemed to help perk them up. The dirt I'm starting them in is Black Gold, and the main nutes I'll be using will be organic from the General Organics line, with some Budswell once the time comes. I've also got some fulvic/humic acids,hygrozyme as well that I'll be adding to my soil to make everyone happy. Hooray!

Sorry for the poor quality of these initial pix. The next ones will be better-- promise.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2011)

the start of good thing Bobtrank....


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Gal ended up being to tired to come over to eat so it ended up being dinner for one


aww mate i really feel for ya. Aint nothing worse or more annoying than someone whos too tired to visit and eat.


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2011)

[youtube]/v/yWg2vLEyRZc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 18, 2011)

Totaly off topic hey westy have you unlocked the Bugatti Veyron on gt5 what a car!!

Puff pass lemon skunk


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2011)

welsh wizz said:


> Totaly off topic hey westy have you unlocked the Bugatti Veyron on gt5 what a car!!
> 
> Puff pass lemon skunk


err had to stick it on to find out and now im bk to training my second driver lol. no i aint unluocked it yet, well cant find it to buy lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

Another totally off topic comment...the Czechs sure know how to build race tracks lol

Welcome to RIU Bobtrank. The Black Gold that I'm familiar with does not come with perlite in it and is very rich and heavy. If that sounds like what your using I would add 10 - 20% perlite to help the roots get more oxygen


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 18, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hello fellow Cheeseheads... I've been watching from the eves for quite some time, but those days are drawing to a close. Today I participate.
> 
> Decided to start an inside setup for myself again after having done some successful outdoor cycles. Big Buddha Cheese was my strain for this round (Hence the reason I'm here-- duh!), and I will be flowering under a 600 w Horitilux. Right now I'm letting these babies get a little more established under some VHO Flo's before I kick them over to the HPS.
> 
> ...


 Your going to be surprised at the quality difference of outdoor compared to indoor, though its probably going the be the opposite of what you expect. Your indoor might not ever reach the quality of your outdoor grown big buddah cheese. The sun does something to the plants that no indoor light can produce. That is with a skilled gardener at the helm of the said plant growing.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm afraid that I find the opposite to be true and I grow indoors and outdoors


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

likewise but i live in the freezing cold north of england. my outdoor was piss poor 

in countries with abundant sunshine, the only difference i could see would be more UVB than youd normally get with HPS indoors but these days more and more people are using UVB in their grows.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

Whats the good word Westy??


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 18, 2011)

There is more than just a difference in UV. You could stick every light on the market in a tent and still not end up with the exact spectrum of the sun, which is what a plant needs to perform at its maximum. I did say with a skilled gardener doing the grow didn't I? Not just anyone is going to get the same results as someone with experience. That and some people got it some people dont, I think the old folks call it "having a green thumb". And outdoors, that seems to come into play. I have had the chance to smoke the product of clones taken from outside, finished inside, to test the end result, same feed and all, the outdoor is always more potent. And always more of a pain in the ass to trim due to more leaf.


----------



## greenpower000 (Jan 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> likewise but i live in the freezing cold north of england. my outdoor was piss poor
> 
> in countries with abundant sunshine, the only difference i could see would be more UVB than youd normally get with HPS indoors but these days more and more people are using UVB in their grows.



Lovin the new avatar Don !!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks, its not a patch on the old one


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Whats the good word Westy??


the good word is i jus done in a whole 50ml pbottle of plant viality on my veg room, 13.50 thank u very much gotta get somke more next giro lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

you rate the stuff westy? ive been thinking about upping my micro life for a while, was just going to get the canna stuff rhizo n stuff


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

what about a soil wit micro life already ready @ don..?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

Haha crack me up... did you just say old folks call it having a green thumb lol. Anyways Ive grown the same strains in and out and your right...there is no comparison.

Going to ask for your blessings soon godfather, just waiting for the third one of that gang to pop her head above the soil. Hmm, maybe I should name them...any ideas anyone : ?)

Ill post up a pic of the first two little caseys


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Another totally off topic comment...the Czechs sure know how to build race tracks lol
> 
> Welcome to RIU Bobtrank. The Black Gold that I'm familiar with does not come with perlite in it and is very rich and heavy. If that sounds like what your using I would add 10 - 20% perlite to help the roots get more oxygen


The Black Gold I picked up has perlite in it, and is weak enough for seedlings (according to the good peeps down at my local shop). When it comes time for the real deal, I've got something richer to put them in that has plenty 'o perlite. Thnx!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

And the journey begins.....


Casey Jones ( or Headband x Casey Jones )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> what about a soil wit micro life already ready @ don..?


coco comes totally devoid of all life tryna. kinda why i was looking at stuff to boost, been reading up in trichoderma

http://www.basementlighting.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?page=1/PROD/Cannatrichoderma

along side rhizotonic and cannazyme


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 18, 2011)

Hope they go well for you HC.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

ok i see, heres what im usin. i usually go foxfarm soil
http://www.ncwgs.com/just_right_xtra.php


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> The Black Gold I picked up has perlite in it, and is weak enough for seedlings (according to the good peeps down at my local shop). When it comes time for the real deal, I've got something richer to put them in that has plenty 'o perlite. Thnx!


No problem bobo, anytime


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Hope they go well for you HC.


Kool man thanx


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

casey headband eh, should be knockout for sure


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

Right buddy thanks I guess casey would go first if the headband pollinated it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

hadnt even thought bout it bro haha


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2011)

casey band jones head


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

caseys skullcap?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> casey band jones head





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> caseys skullcap?


Haha no I meant names for the individual plants, ya know like hughie, louie and dewey or larry curly and moe. Cept all those are boy names lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

lol.. marilyn


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe Kikki, Agent and Amber


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2011)

molly dolly and lolly


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

Welll......maybe not lol. All three are up now and doing wonderful


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Welll......maybe not lol. All three are up now and doing wonderful


young babys seem to be the topic of the year for us lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll go take a pic and if you would be so kind godfather as to give them your blessing?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

This be them buddy!


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2011)

the one on the left looks like a leena


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

Well thats good enough, I guess their blessed  Thank you kind sir......Kikki Leana, I like!


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2011)

oh sorry i forgot my Blessings lol. Blessed be these young ladys, may they bare many fruits >>>>>>>>


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

lmao westy


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lmao westy


i had to run out back and get my robes on so it could be a propper blessing lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lmao westy


.

Oh my god I am too haha. Haven't laughed that hard in a while brudder lol

Thank you Godfather they will make you proud!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 19, 2011)

an i can jsut imagine him running for his robes aswell. rofl mr west


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2011)

Now i got the grapes out my mouth, but the brilcream stays, i havent had this much control over my hair since i was a greasey teen


----------



## greenpower000 (Jan 19, 2011)

You guys are priceless !!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright Cheeseheads, as I mentioned in my last post this was my first time dipping my clones in OMRI certified Azamax before putting them in my tent (or outdoor for that matter). Going by the recommendation of my local, I used a 1/2 oz Azamax to a gallon of water, mixed well, and dipped them right in. Within 24 hrs. tho, I could tell they weren't happy. I figured I'd wait it out for a day or two, and see what happened. Normally my cuttings are raging by now (day 5), so I took matters into my own hands with some ph balanced water in a spray bottle. I sprayed them well this morning, and upon returning home they were all looking substantially better. We still have a ways to go before I'd call these little girls "healthy," but we're headed in the right direction.

For those of you who are thinking of using Azamax, I'd recommend using a slightly weaker dilution if you're working with cuttings. My leaves were literally burned in a couple spots, and a slightly yellowed-- overall no bueno I'm sure this stuff works well when mixed properly, but I'm not sure I did so this time! Live and learn.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Alright Cheeseheads, as I mentioned in my last post this was my first time dipping my clones in OMRI certified Azamax before putting them in my tent (or outdoor for that matter). Going by the recommendation of my local, I used a 1/2 oz Azamax to a gallon of water, mixed well, and dipped them right in. Within 24 hrs. tho, I could tell they weren't happy. I figured I'd wait it out for a day or two, and see what happened. Normally my cuttings are raging by now (day 5), so I took matters into my own hands with some ph balanced water in a spray bottle. I sprayed them well this morning, and upon returning home they were all looking substantially better. We still have a ways to go before I'd call these little girls "healthy," but we're headed in the right direction.
> 
> For those of you who are thinking of using Azamax, I'd recommend using a slightly weaker dilution if you're working with cuttings. My leaves were literally burned in a couple spots, and a slightly yellowed-- overall no bueno I'm sure this stuff works well when mixed properly, but I'm not sure I did so this time! Live and learn.


Clones are looking like their on their way to recovering nicely. Good luck with your gro!

Little babies are doing great westy!


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 20, 2011)

Alright Westy, just stopping by to show some love and say HIGH.

Stay Safe
jambo;>)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

From what i have learned, omri doesnt actually certify organics, i hear that all u hae to do is pay the 300,000usd price for u to be listed. no actual testing.. also heard that fox farm didn't wanna pay that is why their products dont have.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Mr West Just stoppin in for bit of cheese and to say hello


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Miss Princess, can Freddy come out and play : ?!)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> From what i have learned, omri doesnt actually certify organics, i hear that all u hae to do is pay the 300,000usd price for u to be listed. no actual testing.. also heard that fox farm didn't wanna pay that is why their products dont have.


Really? Has anyone else heard about this? Nothing would surprise me these days.. Thnx for the heads up. I'll look into it...

Another question, though, that I should have asked is: Has anyone used Azamax before? And if so... what were you mixing it at? And how old were the plants being dipped? 

Cheers. . .


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hey Mr West Just stoppin in for bit of cheese and to say hello


 hello, soz been absolutely batterd off this psycho killer>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Highlanders cave said:


> Hi Miss Princess, can Freddy come out and play : ?!)


hey there HC mate its been really busy here with ppl popping in and stuff and being smashed too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey man! Yeah my chick just came over and got some on her lunch hour. Love me and leave me, boy do I feel cheap lol. Prolly make a run to the hydro store soon for a couple of bags of soil...got some transplanting to do tonight


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 20, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Really? Has anyone else heard about this? Nothing would surprise me these days.. Thnx for the heads up. I'll look into it...
> 
> Another question, though, that I should have asked is: Has anyone used Azamax before? And if so... what were you mixing it at? And how old were the plants being dipped?
> 
> Cheers. . .


Azamax is an insecticide, what is your infestation level of what insect?


cof


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man! Yeah my chick just came over and got some on her lunch hour. Love me and leave me, boy do I feel cheap lol. Prolly make a run to the hydro store soon for a couple of bags of soil...got some transplanting to do tonight


lunch time booty call. U know for at least a few hours after shes gonna be feeling u


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Azamax is an insecticide, what is your infestation level of what insect?
> 
> 
> cof


 None, yet. It was more as a preventative measure. I'm trying to avoid bringing home bugs from the club where I got my clones. This is only my second foray into indoor gardening (done plenty of OD), but my first one was plagued by bugs that piggy backed their way in. The rat bastards. So I was trying to be proactive this time. I also got my cuttings from a different source. Thnx. . .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

whutup wit sum pics westy??


----------



## splonewolf (Jan 20, 2011)

so someone sum it up for me, cuz im not about to read 883 pages of bullshit,what cheese was the best?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 21, 2011)

I think the Cheese was the best cheese out of the cheeses. The one that is the cheesiest of the cheeses out of all the cheese tested. It was by far more cheese than the other cheese test subjects. The cheese was so cheesy, one could not handle the cheesyness of its cheese stench. It left your hands cheesy, your jars and scissors cheesy. You would think you just ate some cheetos cheesy. Hows that for some bullshit.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

lmao, ask a bullshit question, get a bullshit answer.....

Yo splonewolf, just because it's the internet there is no need to be so brash geezer. The best cheese is the Exodus Cheese, simple. However you have cheese variants like Psycho and the Livers which are also equally as good. Being in Canada, I doubt you'll get your hands on those genetics though....



Outdoorindica said:


> I think the Cheese was the best cheese out of the cheeses. The one that is the cheesiest of the cheeses out of all the cheese tested. It was by far more cheese than the other cheese test subjects. The cheese was so cheesy, one could not handle the cheesyness of its cheese stench. It left your hands cheesy, your jars and scissors cheesy. You would think you just ate some cheetos cheesy. Hows that for some bullshit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

westy your gonna have to put somethin in your sig man, im thinking of putting a line about how i need a fan in mine...


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

ssssh, don't mention fans, it might be catching.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> westy your gonna have to put somethin in your sig man, im thinking of putting a line about how i need a fan in mine...


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2011)

splonewolf said:


> so someone sum it up for me, cuz im not about to read 883 pages of bullshit,what cheese was the best?


the Exodus cut dummy


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2011)

DST said:


> ssssh, don't mention fans, it might be catching.


I was looking at ur early thred don last night and almost bigged up a pic of ur first fan lol but instead bummped ur buds lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

bless ya westy for the life of me I can't remember what she was, possibly bagseed.

Lulz @ the exodus dummy comment


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 21, 2011)

I,d like to k ow which cheese responds best too having a fan blowing on it
.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

Boooooooom there goes the neighbourhood


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2011)

to be honest with ya willy, I've never had the room foa a fan in my veg space lol. I'd of thought they all would respond well to having a fan on them lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

Fans are similar to Supporters I heard.....


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2011)

Fan/stalker, two sides to the same coin? I like the attention but no I dont, stop it. Fucking tease


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2011)

I was looking at this thread a guy posted about pressing the ignore button on RIU (I didn't even know there was one, lol) Anyway, his thread just started into a big slagging match and of course attracted a troll, too funny, sometimes I wonder....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> the Exodus cut dummy


Lol ..........


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey hey westy what do ya say?! Snowing here again lol its like almost everyday. I'm the only one that can get in and out of my driveway with my 4 wheel drive with all this snow. Which is nice! Almost as if I had planned it that way lol

Later mate!


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2011)

blue skies again today over this end, still feels cold but its not that cold bout 2°c


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2011)

Going to brave the weather and go take my son out of school for a dr app. At least thats what we call it when we go out for pizza at lunchtime during school lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 21, 2011)

Its funny when you eat something after you mess with your plants and you can taste the resin on your fingers, I wonder which that taste was, or maybe just a little of them all, the one I touched the most was the big devil. Hope she tastes like that... Oh and I broke her in half trying to pull her over with a weight instead of just tying the bitch down like I normally would. Experimenting doesnt always work out in a positive manner. Accidental super cropping they call it in the biz. At least she is almost done, or maybe that makes it worse? Oh yeah, this is the cheese thread, umm cheese.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

it is nice n sunny here, temps around 45f.. but for some reason it feels warmer.


----------



## greenpower000 (Jan 21, 2011)

Love the thread Mr. West !!!! I read every day ! .... and some times post in it.
Wacha smokin on right now?
I've got some bag seed growing.... Does anyone have any Exp. with "de-budding" and trying to re-grow your plant .... I could re-veg, but everything in my box is dependent on a 12 / 12 cycle at all times... I ask cause I de-flowered my first plant on my first grow .... way to early, she probably still had another 2 -4 weeks left to go... but she was an awesome buzz, I'm kicking my self for not letting her finish.. she had potential.. have I ruined my plant? Or will she bounce back and shoot out new sprouts and buds? (I do have two little leaves that have sprouted at the base of the plant and have already shot out really small pistols) Am I wasting time hoping the plant will fill back out on a 12/12?

Any Advice is Greatly Appreciated !!!

Hope everything is going good on your side of the pond !


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

it will most likely die after it feels its too old, unless you put it on 24-0 or somethin it will most certainly die.


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2011)

I just put out a deep purple x psychosis x jack the ripper( psycho killer) and its gooooood. Plants will reveg if there is enough leaf and bud left on it but itll take a long time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Its funny when you eat something after you mess with your plants and you can taste the resin on your fingers, I wonder which that taste was, or maybe just a little of them all, the one I touched the most was the big devil. Hope she tastes like that... Oh and I broke her in half trying to pull her over with a weight instead of just tying the bitch down like I normally would. Experimenting doesnt always work out in a positive manner. Accidental super cropping they call it in the biz. At least she is almost done, or maybe that makes it worse? Oh yeah, this is the cheese thread, umm cheese.


sup outdoor! you need schooled in the art of HST its like LST but drunk im a black belt....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

time'll be worth it man. anytime u have something that u actually enjoy smokin.. or prefer.. it's worth it.


----------



## greenpower000 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Guys.... yea, I was getting worried .. it wasn't doing anything.. I had left some fan leaves on it.... and it just started to droop... I flushed it, and everything perked back up! Now i have the two little ... little leaves at the bottom growing... with two very little pistols.... Maybe I should dedicate a closet in the house to it with it's own light on 24/0 and try n re-veg her.... She was very young ... but very potent .... blew my mind ! Way better than anything i get on the street.... Thats the only reason i even re-consodered putting her back in my box, cause she was soo good, and wasn't even close to being done!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 21, 2011)

Some strains re-veg faster than others, a month is what your looking at for a faster revegging plant before she has enough to get a decent amount of clones, I have a little bush MK Mom, that gives me nice healthy clones, one I stuck into 12/12 today. Im going to see what I can get from her in just a solo cup. Revegging is definitely worth the time. Just throw her in 24 hours of light and start with the veg nutes. Well don, I hst'd my coletrain last run and it worked out great, I just like to tie my girls down, Im dirty like that, and its less stress on them. I dont want hermies as Im working with femmed seeds. Its an auto though, and like I said its almost done. And smells fucking good, funky fruity kinda smell. I wont get much from her dry, but I will be glad to have it none the less, Im almost out of last run. I can hope that the stress makes her pissed off and she puts out more resin to protect itself. That would be nice. After all trichomes are the plants defense against attack. Back to the revegging, Im so glad I revegged the MK, the stuff I smoked of it was ok, but I had let it dry to fast, I have been smoking on the top which dried perfectly and has been curing over a month, and it will punch you in the head, then move to your body about 10 minutes later. Oh yeah.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2011)

"theres a good chance they will be reall lookers HC the casey is something else"

Evening Westy hows it going. Hey thats what I like to hear! Wont be long lol They are doing great,,,day 4 today ​


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2011)

think this is a casey bud highlander


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 22, 2011)

I've just been speaking to some one in the know and out of the strains that Livers could be its probably a late 80's Northern Lights. I don't know which seedbank. It wasn't bred it was just a lucky find.
Thats still just rumours but the guy that told me is good mates with the guy its named after.


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I've just been speaking to some one in the know and out of the strains that Livers could be its probably a late 80's Northern Lights. I don't know which seedbank. It wasn't bred it was just a lucky find.
> Thats still just rumours but the guy that told me is good mates with the guy its named after.


dont make much sense considering how exactly the same it taste as the psychosis which is obviusly a cheese cross something. I thought nl was a mosrtly indi strain. Myth and legend dont help us who want to kno the truth, wheres mouldy and scutter wen u need them?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 22, 2011)

i dont know f++k all about it but maybe is exodus x NL? just the 1st thought that came to my mind, probs not right but hey lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i dont know f++k all about it but maybe is exodus x NL? just the 1st thought that came to my mind, probs not right but hey lol


well some say the psychosis is cheese x nl5 so could be. But i dont know


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 22, 2011)

now i know why they call u the cheese master, never heard/read that before  cheers


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2011)

http://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/news/local/drug_baron_is_wanted_for_7m_cannabis_haul_1_2292734


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2011)

Morning godfather : !) Blue sky but its not going to get above 0 for a couple days. Fookin North Atlantic Oscilliation or whatever the hell they call it lol. It doesn't bother me any, I'm nice and toasty.

Catch ya later


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 22, 2011)

I think Livers is older than Cheese coz my mate (who told me about the NL and knows the guy) was smoking Livers at school in '89 and exodus didn't start doing parties until '91/'92. Some one shoulda been taking fecking notes FFS. All i know is cheese is my personal favourite smoke, the taste and stone are just as like it. If i could only smoke one strain forever it would be cheese.

BTW which cheese would you say was the best out of GH, big buddha and exodus? lmao
This is the 4th time i've written this coz my computer is on the fritz so if it doesn't work this time the bastard laptop is going through the fecking window


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2011)

in my opinion that its the exodus cut of the cheese is best by far all others are just crosses


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 22, 2011)

Dint throw that laptop.... I read loud and clear


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 22, 2011)

From what i understand Livers isn't a cheese cross its just a pheno of something, possibly NL. It was a commercial grower that found it so he probably slung any males before they had a chance to breed.
What i see going on in these threads the new clone onlies are being created and in 20 years there will be folks saying "psycho killer is this or that" and they'll probably be wrong lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2011)

Triplets are doing good


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2011)

looking nice and fresh, which is which?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2011)

haha from left to right.....Kikki is the tall one, Amber is in the middle she is a day behind the other two and Agent on the right.


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2011)

kikki is quite a chubber aint she lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 22, 2011)

i never knew anything of cheese until i saw mr.west . so i dont know what livers is, but it sounds disgusting so it must be good. i had a question tho, is the blues is your blues related to the blues on attitude?


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i never knew anything of cheese until i saw mr.west . so i dont know what livers is, but it sounds disgusting so it must be good. i had a question tho, is the blues is your blues related to the blues on attitude?


blues is another name for livers, I dont know what attitude are selling sorry


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> http://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/news/local/drug_baron_is_wanted_for_7m_cannabis_haul_1_2292734


some crazy shit westy.............thanks


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2011)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> some crazy shit westy.............thanks


would explain a lot eh?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 22, 2011)

Defo, like the way they said "we dont think it was for northamptonshire" lol i bet it fuckin was lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> kikki is quite a chubber aint she lol


Haha don't tell her that! Strechy buggers they were I had to keep adding soil to the containers but they have settled in and are starting to focus on getting chubby lol

Checked out that link....big time stuff happening in your hood. Never heard of Cuban weed but thats were the shipment originated from it said. Don't be getting caught in the wrong place at the wrong time brother. Later!


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2011)

i dunt mess with them sorts of boys lol. It makes sense as its a central point of the country be a good distibution point.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2011)

damn thats a lot of ganj. theres going to be a lot of unhappy chappies and a dry patch for a week or two. glad im not buying...


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2011)

but if u read it it was earl last year they busted it so we living the drought lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2011)

hahah oh well, had you noticed? lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey westy hows it going. Pretty funny conversation we ended up having yesterday


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey westy hows it going. Pretty funny conversation we ended up having yesterday


lol yeah i was like wtf is goin on lol. We a silly pair of fuckers lmao


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah oh well, had you noticed? lol


yeah the street dope scenes been really dia all last year but it was probably one of many trucks and this was only one they stopped lol. Im glad im out of the street dope thing aslong as my plants keep yeilding ill gladly stay away lol. Ten key of oil man could u imagin sticky sticky sticky


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the Kind Words Mr West


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Thanks for the Kind Words Mr West


your very welcome hemlock, im gagging for a game of golf, maybe this week lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> your very welcome hemlock, im gagging for a game of golf, maybe this week lol.


Well good Luck, I hope you can get out to play....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2011)

ten kg of oil!?!?!? who the hell can get oil? ive never seen it in all my years of knowing people that arrange beneficial herbs.


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2011)

the boys that take the risks i guesse that or the top end of the chain. Maybe they make 100kg of stinky soap out of it lol


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2011)

that's more likely what would happen to it. We use to get oil all the time in the 80's. 15 for a gram straw...was real shit the bed stuff, turned you into a proper lazy bas.


mr west said:


> the boys that take the risks i guesse that or the top end of the chain. Maybe they make 100kg of stinky soap out of it lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

iv'e never even see oil in real life, or hash(other then mine) on the street.


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2011)

street oil used to be about along with about 4 or 5 difrent types of hash but theses days its a bit thin on the ground


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> iv'e never even see oil in real life, or hash(other then mine) on the street.


It's not around here either. My weed goes all day every day, but I had 2 oz of hash and couldn't even get rid of it all. Apparently they were like..."What is that?" lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> "What is that?" lol


heathens!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

Local U kids lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2011)

first thing i ever smoked was some red seal soft black hash, didnt see weed for many years and if i did it was so expensive


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> It's not around here either. My weed goes all day every day, but I had 2 oz of hash and couldn't even get rid of it all. Apparently they were like..."What is that?" lol


You know HC that was the same reaction I got,,Had some of them try it and they keep coming back for more now...LOL


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2011)

im having a soapbar cocktail for my last  b4 bed lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> hmm council hash


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

Enjoy it and we'll catch ya on the flipside! Downloading some pics of the girls right before they go to sleep, if your still up in a few check them out. Later


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's the update on my girls. Making their recovery slowly but surely. 

[video=vimeo;19108069]http://vimeo.com/19108069[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

Cool video dude, your right their coming along!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Cool video dude, your right their coming along!


Thnx. Yeah, talk about a rough start.  When it's flower time we'll pull out the HD cam. Right now I feel like there's no point, tho, so it's just me and my crap iPhone, lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a little Cannon PowerShot but it gets the job done. Had a pretty nice Cannon but about 5 yrs ago at my daughters softball game it got hit by a pop foul behind the home plate fence. I just left to walk my dog for a minute and I get back and this dude is like....uh I think that foul ball landed on your camera. Sure enough, smashed to shit what were the friggen odds?!? I was thinking to myself...Well why didnt you catch it? lol

Just threw a bunch of pics with that little Cannon of my op up on my journal. Take a peak if your interested

Later bro


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 23, 2011)

Man, that is nuts... bad luck! You're right tho, Canons are the best. And they totally get the job done. I'll go take a peak.


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2011)

my fucking right click dont work anymore on my mouse ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2011)

oh balls westy council hash and now your mouse is donald.!?!? hows tricks otherwise me old china?


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2011)

sound as a pound lol. Broard smiles all round or shit eating grins. Downloaded the who discogrophy the other day lol, got it all on vinal but i aint got a deck set up no more lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

Mornin westy! A bit on the chilly side here this morning...-26F. Most of the schools are closed lol. When it get that cold, farenheit and celcius are not to far apart. Not sure why that is and not really sure I even want to know


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Mornin westy! A bit on the chilly side here this morning...-26F. Most of the schools are closed lol. When it get that cold, farenheit and celcius are not to far apart. Not sure why that is and not really sure I even want to know


brrrr that is cold, what happend to global warming??? 
6°C
Current: Mostly Cloudy
Wind: NW at 11 km/h
Humidity: 76% here today


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

The other side of the world is feeling its rath now


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2011)

extream weathers nothing new tho is it, bin happenin for many many years lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 24, 2011)

ug the caveman got one hell of a shock 12,000 years ago thats for sure, us humans are hardy animals alright.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2011)

what makes me laugh is that humans are worried about destroying the planet...we couldn't fukin do it if we tried with all our might....all we will succeed in doing is destroying ourselves. The planet will do it's thing for a few thousand millenia, and then some other species will come crawling out of the dirt....may be they will do a better job next time. I hope they have ganja as well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea we'll be extinct way before the planet, mother natures got all the ingredients.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

DST said:


> what makes me laugh is that humans are worried about destroying the planet...we couldn't fukin do it if we tried with all our might....all we will succeed in doing is destroying ourselves. The planet will do it's thing for a few thousand millenia, and then some other species will come crawling out of the dirt....may be they will do a better job next time. I hope they have ganja as well.


Hey isn't our planet about due for its polar flipflop thing...every how many thousand years?? Shit now I'll to look it up, I forgot. We may not have time to destroy ourselves!

Edit.. no fewer than 51 geomagnetic reversals have occured in the past 12 million years according to wiki. I guess that averages out to about once every 250,000 years with the last one being 780,000 years ago

Have a good day hehehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2011)

i think its already happened hc polar north shifted, funnily enough some kid at work was asking me what my new star sign was ffs i just laughed.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

Haha! No I'm talking about when the earth does a complete 180 degree switch in the matter of days or weeks. Talk about survival of the fittest, eh lol. I think I would be going subterrainial like at those half dozen spots around the globe that are supposed to lead to the bowels of the earth. Way way way down! They even found skeletal remains from sacrificial ritiuals and shit from thousands of years ago! Spooky !!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

But I did hear something about a new astrological sign. Or that all the signs had moved a few days or some weird shit like that?!?! Hmmm not sure


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2011)

not heard of this 180 flip thhing hc think ill get tommy chonged and have a dig on tinterwebz


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2011)

180 shift= we're all fucked. Hopefully it doesn't happen for another few years, lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha! No I'm talking about when the earth does a complete 180 degree switch in the matter of days or weeks. Talk about survival of the fittest, eh lol. I think I would be going subterrainial like at those half dozen spots around the globe that are supposed to lead to the bowels of the earth. Way way way down! They even found skeletal remains from sacrificial ritiuals and shit from thousands of years ago! Spooky !!


180 degrees we are fucked then, come on down south we'll get as far south as we can go. Roll a bunch of fatties and wait to see if Jimmy buffet comes and saves us..LOL


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-12207811

star signs explained lol ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

good news westy the suspected herm was a boy, left it going a bit longer and no more hairs, all the others are showing lady parts its all good in tha hood bro


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

must have missed that one...which one be that Don?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> good news westy the suspected herm was a boy, left it going a bit longer and no more hairs, all the others are showing lady parts its all good in tha hood bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

i had 3 males out of the 8 or 9 dpp x jtr's and id binned 2 and isolated one. then out the blue i was feeding and noticed balls all over another one, when i looked closer it seemed to have the very odd hair aswell, i let it go another few days and looked again and couldnt find the hairs again !? make of that what you will. it was a short squat plant whereas all the other males were reaching for the heavens. i dont know. as im the only one out of must be half a dozen running it i reckon i must have had a freak. who knows


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2011)

Mornin' all--

Was wondering where you guys normally get your seeds from. A week ago I placed an order from Attitude, but then read horror stories on the thread about Attitude (I then was able to navigate to growshopalien.com, from where I will never leave!). I got my seeds, and some freebies, but wanted to know what the experience was of all of you here. Are they good? Bad? Wankers? Thnx... 

Cheese update to come. 

Oh, and here's a snap of what came to me from the 'Tude...

Got some Bubbleberry fem to muck around with. Freebies that came with it are: Blueberry, Blue Widow, White Widow, Pineapple Express, and lastly Hashplant.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

Damn straight bobo! Those are awesome frebbies!! Especially the first three, fooooook me way to go brooo, nice job.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2011)

Thnx, yeah, just hope they're all legit. A lot of people have been saying bad things about the Attitude, but fawk, as far as I can tell, they're all good from the looks of things. Now jus'ta crack 'em! That'll be the true test... 



Highlanders cave said:


> Damn straight bobo! Those are awesome frebbies!! Especially the first three, fooooook me way to go brooo, nice job.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

Start a journal!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2011)

I've got one going for the BBCheese right now (feel free to swing by and check it out), but prolly won't give the beans a go until I'm farther along in this grow. 

Man, this shit's dangerous... if I had a greenhouse, you can bet your ass I'd have a mother of every strain going. That's a pipe dream for now, though. Instead it's just me and my 3x3 



Highlanders cave said:


> Start a journal!


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i had 3 males out of the 8 or 9 dpp x jtr's and id binned 2 and isolated one. then out the blue i was feeding and noticed balls all over another one, when i looked closer it seemed to have the very odd hair aswell, i let it go another few days and looked again and couldnt find the hairs again !? make of that what you will. it was a short squat plant whereas all the other males were reaching for the heavens. i dont know. as im the only one out of must be half a dozen running it i reckon i must have had a freak. who knows



Really good news bout the non hermio mate lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

Hows it going mr West


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hows it going mr West


good mate thanks had a nice day on the golf course, didnt hit too well but was teaing off ok, chippin on to the green let me down today. But concidering i aint hit a ball in bout 5 weeks was a good day.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

Good to get out I'm sure! Long as it wasn't to cold or crappy out lol. I'm pretty content with hibernating in the winter. Just broke into the last of my stash...lil over 1/2 oz of bb tops with a months cure. Looking forward to trying out some new strains in a couple weeks. Hmm lets see, I smoke about a 1/2 oz a week easy. Harvest is 2 weeks away. And I have a half oz of smoke left. Doesn't quite add up does it lol.

Glad to hear your doing well man!


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Good to get out I'm sure! Long as it wasn't to cold or crappy out lol. I'm pretty content with hibernating in the winter. Just broke into the last of my stash...lil over 1/2 oz of bb tops with a months cure. Looking forward to trying out some new strains in a couple weeks. Hmm lets see, I smoke about a 1/2 oz a week easy. Harvest is 2 weeks away. And I have a half oz of smoke left. Doesn't quite add up does it lol.
> 
> Glad to hear your doing well man!


have u got anything to sacrifice? I wasnt as cold as last time i went b4 christmas so was good. IK actualy pared a par 3 with an excellent 2nd shot out the bottom of a brire which left me less tha a foot from the pin yay i did a happy dance.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

I haven't figured out which one is going to finish first or which one I'm going to sacrifice lol. They are at day 43 and I'm hoping they will be done at 8 weeks. They are starting their bulking up stage, yesterday I hit them with some cha cha ching and its getting hard to stop looking at them


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2011)

anyh essential pruning needs doing for the good of the main crop, cutting the pop corn off is a good one lol and u dont ruin the colas lol. Its late an im off to bed guys catch ya ina few >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2011)

Organic Cheese Update. . . Just gave 'em a drink w/ a lil root juice. Gonna start real nutes next watering, prolly in 2-3 days. Cheers.. 

[video=vimeo;19200257]http://vimeo.com/19200257[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> have u got anything to sacrifice? I wasnt as cold as last time i went b4 christmas so was good. IK actualy pared a par 3 with an excellent 2nd shot out the bottom of a brire which left me less tha a foot from the pin yay i did a happy dance.


Great Par Mr West....Glad you got out to play!!!


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 26, 2011)

How you doin mate! All good i hope man. Love your work Westy!


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks greenjambo, hc, things are very quiet in my grow at min. Got two dogs at ten weeks in with the younguns engineers dreams and deep psychos. Thats under my 600w and in my 400w tent there is a psychosis at 10 weeeks adn a livers the same age with a deep psyco and caSEY JONES AT 6 WEEKS ISSH AND A PSYCHO KILLER AT TWOP WEEEKS LOL. soz caps


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

is that all....not a lot going on then, hehe.

how are the muscles after the flog yesterday mate? feeling the burn today?


mr west said:


> thanks greenjambo, hc, things are very quiet in my grow at min. Got two dogs at ten weeks in with the younguns engineers dreams and deep psychos. Thats under my 600w and in my 400w tent there is a psychosis at 10 weeeks adn a livers the same age with a deep psyco and caSEY JONES AT 6 WEEKS ISSH AND A PSYCHO KILLER AT TWOP WEEEKS LOL. soz caps


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2011)

I was feeling it wen i got bk yesterday but feel fine today. Apparently we got more snow coming tomorrow ffs


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

It's 0 hero today so quite nippy, supposed to go to -3 with a chill of -8, yippee.


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2011)

lol its like an old codgers weather thread lol. We do love talking bout the weather tho lol its integral to a farmers life lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

tits arse and fat chicks....... -4 tonight up here.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> thanks greenjambo, hc, things are very quiet in my grow at min. Got two dogs at ten weeks in with the younguns engineers dreams and deep psychos. Thats under my 600w and in my 400w tent there is a psychosis at 10 weeeks adn a livers the same age with a deep psyco and caSEY JONES AT 6 WEEKS ISSH AND A PSYCHO KILLER AT TWOP WEEEKS LOL. soz caps


Someone is going to be rolling in a lot dank very soon, sounds great westy, good strains too!! I wouldn't mind seeing what the Casey looks like before you give her the chop, if ya don't mind lol


mr west said:


> lol its like an old codgers weather thread lol. We do love talking bout the weather tho lol its integral to a farmers life lmao


I meant to mention this on my thread...temps Monday morning around here, -26F at my house, -35 two towns away and -37 up at the border. Christ you would think I lived in Alaska lol.
Guess we sent it your way, heat wave here today 20s


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

snow angels and a walk with a doob in the snow!?!? dont forget the hip flask  mine never leaves me when it snows


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2011)

Psychosis at over ten weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER hahah you takin her ?


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2011)

ill take her in a day or so wen everything else is dry lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> Psychosis at over ten weeks


do u check trichs or just know the strain by now. i really wonder what percent ambers u would have on that right now. nice fading


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2011)

ive gotta scope i tend to go by time tho ill check em right now jus for curiosity, brb>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2011)

mostly cloudy but a good few ambers too not many clears now yay


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

How do you like her ?


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How do you like her ?


any time after bout 66 days is good for me, I like a nice mix possibly more amber


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Cool, so more of a laid back smoke?


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2011)

the cheese and psychopsis are both very buzzy smokes anyway very narcotic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

i cant wait to sample some of the psycho again. mine down in a week or so, might take a cheeky tester... shhhh


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> the cheese and psychopsis are both very buzzy smokes anyway very narcotic


Hey Westy is psychosis a clone only, or are there seeds, too? Looks to be a local phenomenon from what I can tell. . . Thnx.


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2011)

that right its a clone only but it prolly wont be long before something has it init or something lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2011)

for instance the deep psycho lol. Tho we'r still stabalising it lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html
theres a bit of info on the deep psycho in here. Just waiting for my next harvest and ill write a bit bout it lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> for instance the deep psycho lol. Tho we'r still stabalising it lol


Well keep at it, my good man. Sounds like it's the ultimate as far as yield/stone goes. . . Would you say better than the cheese?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html
> theres a bit of info on the deep psycho in here. Just waiting for my next harvest and ill write a bit bout it lol


Tits, can't wait.


----------



## exodus mission (Jan 26, 2011)

hello all just popped in to c how u are,

westy mail me m8 when u get started.....

peace all.....


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2011)

will do mate


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

Bump goes the Psychos' heid!!!!!! Would love to sample a bit oh that for scheesey.


mr west said:


> Psychosis at over ten weeks


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doggerland
so this is where the dogs come from


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Mr West
Heres a shot of my Green Horse Seeds UK CHEESE...Shes a Fem Seed, Just transplanted today..She will be a mother..


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> View attachment 1405077View attachment 1405075View attachment 1405072
> Hey Mr West
> Heres a shot of my Green Horse Seeds UK CHEESE...Shes a Fem Seed, Just transplanted today..She will be a mother..
> 
> View attachment 1405068


does she smell like bubble gum?my best ghs cheese pheno was bubble gum goodness


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2011)

Heres my exodus cheese mum. Smalls of nettels lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2011)

lookin good n healthy there westy lad.


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2011)

Its root bound to fuck lol. Jus found halfa bag of canna terra profsional plus in my cloak room


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 27, 2011)

View attachment 1406127 my babies. 1mo veg from seed  AURORA INDICA from nirvana Fem.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2011)

Doggerland had Lions in it...ffs. lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have mother in a 5oz pot and it's doin fine. It is a bush now around 8 inch width and height. 
Well it was until last night when I took 4 cutting off it.


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Doggerland had Lions in it...ffs. lol.


and hippos and mammoths. Apparently dutch fishermen trall the bottom of the north sea daily and get archiological finds, lots of bones. See if u can watch the time team drowned briton


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2011)

[youtube]/v/qNZ1MMlsMMU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2011)

doesn't surprise me, the dutch are always trying to make cash from a bit of old tat, lol.....

Going to look into that series, sounds interesting, right up me strassa. 

Off to buy a pitch fork fae the garden centre, going to burn down some village this evening, haha...well actually just turn my compost patch....ho hum.


mr west said:


> and hippos and mammoths. Apparently dutch fishermen trall the bottom of the north sea daily and get archiological finds, lots of bones. See if u can watch the time team drowned briton


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

Alright mate! Love you's exodus mum Pic. still trying to catch a snip of her! not that i dont think the Livers is'nt going to be danky doo, or trust that that and the Psyco are'nt in Par. with the exodus, but untill i try myself i'll never know lol. And to have the elite cut would be something in itself!
Anyway, hope all's good mate.

jambo;>)


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2011)

the livers is defo up there with the elite its the same as psychos in my eyes and lungs, is better than cheese so u needent worry there


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

Evening westy mate. Those 3 are doing great, they have been moved out of the nursery and are hanging out with the big girls now lol. Working on their second and third node


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Evening westy mate. Those 3 are doing great, they have been moved out of the nursery and are hanging out with the big girls now lol. Working on their second and third node


Im good thanks, this dppx livers is killing it with a heavey stone lol. Will u be waiting for pre flowers on them 3?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmm let me think about for a min. I'll go grab my calander lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

They will be going in the week before St Paddys Day so I thinking they will have showed their sex


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah they should be nice big girls by then, what are they now 1 week?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

Yupper thats what I'm thinking : !) Today is day 10 since breaking soil so couple of more days of seedling stage then on to veg


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2011)

lol i have a bastad casy jones in my 400 tent that over six foot with a hst s bend in the trunk lol, hope u got lots of room


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

Drinking a few cuppas and a toking couple of bongs of bb. Starting to get there lol! Got Two and a Half Men on the tele and going to give all the new little yins some attention in a while. Love that show, Charlie is my hero lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

Right haha I haven't done any homework on it yet. And if it's a cross it should be even more interesting lol.

Is what your growing what I have?


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2011)

possibly yeah either this which was a selfed casey jones seed or a cross with the headband


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you grown it out before


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2011)

yes a couple of times and i like it so much, i have a few clones in veg wanting new homes lol. I cant remmember who posted about this car in 2009 but its ready for production now if any one has some spare cash im starting a car fund lol.
http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/noble-m600-production-ready-2011-01-27


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

Got a little bit of Purp 10 trim that I'm going to go put in the freezer for a lil dif buzz for tomorrow. Should get a bowl maybe two, going to just kief it lol. Be a nice change to have something different. Idea!!!! I have nothing going on tomorrow and about 3 grams of real good edible grade. Thinking I'm going make some butter. I keep forgetting about it, its been in the freezer for a month or two lol


Wow!! What a screamer man, sleak as all get out. Tapped out though until harvest, youll have to wait until then


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2011)

we got the first midwifes appointment at half 9 in the morning, its almost 1 am now and i know i shouldnt but jus a quick hit lol. Purple kief sounds yummy>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah LGP mentioned that earlier in the week! Just looked in the P10 bag and popcorn buds galore lol. Some dif to smoke, I'm golden. About to fire it up. LGP will be fine tomorrow but I think we should all wish Westy luck hehe


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 27, 2011)

Coming along...[video=vimeo;19281224]http://www.vimeo.com/19281224[/video]


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

Just in to say morning bro! Well, i take your word on the cheese as gospal anyway Westy, Im sure i'll do fine with the Livers. 
Cheers Mate

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2011)

Well it's your birthday on Sunday, so who knows, if you are a very very good boy....lol.


mr west said:


>





mr west said:


> we got the first midwifes appointment at half 9 in the morning, its almost 1 am now and i know i shouldnt but jus a quick hit lol. Purple kief sounds yummy>>>>>>>>>>>>


Good luck with it to LGP and you. exciting eh!!!

Peace, D


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Just in to say morning bro! Well, i take your word on the cheese as gospal anyway Westy, Im sure i'll do fine with the Livers.
> Cheers Mate
> 
> jambo;>)



you wont be disapointed gj mate the livers is outstanding


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2011)

Yay i want a car for my birthday, ive been everso good honest guv. Ive even helpped helpless kittens into the world. The good thing is the m600 is part volvo school bus, so itd be good for the school run lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2011)

safe as well I guess.


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2011)

its safe if u dont turn the traction control off and the vid clip jezza says u can wind down the engine power from 600 odd to 400 odd lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey westy hope your princess's app went well.

In the middle of reading a good journal on the Casey, they may get flipped a bit sooner than I thought lol. Catch ya later mate!


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah the appoint went cool jus took some blood and filled some forms out lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey westy hope your princess's app went well.
> 
> In the middle of reading a good journal on the Casey, they may get flipped a bit sooner than I thought lol. Catch ya later mate!


wot ya too excited to smoke some lol or aint got the room?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2011)

Little bit the size that can grow to, but that's fine really. Them being a 10 week strain though, if I put them in a couple of weeks before the rest of that batch they should all finish about roughly the same time. And I have heard nothing but high praise for that strain. 

Relaxing with a bongfull right now, been tending the girls time for a break. God I work hard lol

Talk to ya man!


----------



## exodus mission (Jan 28, 2011)

this is incase i dont get on for your bday m8y.......:-


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2011)

Caseys should finish around 8 weeks Highlander, certainly the cut that you are looking at...although I think Westy went a bit extra on his.


Highlanders cave said:


> Little bit the size that can grow to, but that's fine really. Them being a 10 week strain though, if I put them in a couple of weeks before the rest of that batch they should all finish about roughly the same time. And I have heard nothing but high praise for that strain.
> 
> Relaxing with a bongfull right now, been tending the girls time for a break. God I work hard lol
> 
> Talk to ya man!


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Little bit the size that can grow to, but that's fine really. Them being a 10 week strain though, if I put them in a couple of weeks before the rest of that batch they should all finish about roughly the same time. And I have heard nothing but high praise for that strain.
> 
> Relaxing with a bongfull right now, been tending the girls time for a break. God I work hard lol
> 
> Talk to ya man!


Sound's good to me H.C
Morning Westy, another early one for me the day man! Even wi na school i'm still up after crashing-out on the couch watching the Mr. Nice film. You seen it? I read the book many years back while doing a bit porrage at H.M Crime Uni. But the film was still a no-bad watch! Funny court scenes hahaha!
Catch you later homie


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2011)

cheers em m8 lol.
i always go that bit extra lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2011)

[youtube]/v/NKX8v46Z11E?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]

couldnt find the richard cheese version but this is the song for all the new cuts


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 29, 2011)

DST said:


> Caseys should finish around 8 weeks Highlander, certainly the cut that you are looking at...although I think Westy went a bit extra on his.


That's good to know, I'm thinking that I'll know them quite well soon!! They are doing real good : !) There are a couple of dif Casey cuts, did this one have a name that you know of!

Thanks DST have a super Saturday!


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's good to know, I'm thinking that I'll know them quite well soon!! They are doing real good : !) There are a couple of dif Casey cuts, did this one have a name that you know of!
> 
> Thanks DST have a super Saturday!


I think this one comes from Head Seeds. Ed Rosenthal done a right up on it as well if you find that. I know there is a longer 12 week job but at 8 I am hapy with mine. Light feeder on the whole, lay off the bloom boosters a bit (if you use them) until nearer the end. Then it starts to spit off its fan leaves but continues to pack on weight on its buds. Fairly easy to grow.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 29, 2011)

Koolkoolkool!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 29, 2011)

hey westy hope ur good bro?


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2011)

im good mate thanks, gotta 2 hour drive to see my sister tomoz for a curry and a party for my niece lol its also my birthday tomoz 38 years young, my mean age is 29 tho lol if u add it to my girlfriends and divide by two lmao. So lots of driving and no drinking on my birthday lol. Hows everyuone tonight?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> im good mate thanks, gotta 2 hour drive to see my sister tomoz for a curry and a party for my niece lol its also my birthday tomoz 38 years young, my mean age is 29 tho lol if u add it to my girlfriends and divide by two lmao. So lots of driving and no drinking on my birthday lol. Hows everyuone tonight?


 Happy birthday! enjoy your 38th.
drive safe, dont forget the travel pack n sum paper.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah, happy birfday, Westy! Yer still young


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 29, 2011)

Had a question for the group. Wondering how big I should let my plants get before I kick them over to flower. They're about 7-8" right now, but I've never grown the BBC. Seems a bit more stretchy, the one I've got, judging by it's leaves. Not as heavy an indica in this pheno, perhaps? In any event, I reckon they could probably get at least double what they are now, and maybe even wait until they're 18"... thoughts?

Here's a vid of my tent, to help put things in perspective in terms of what I have to work with space wise. I know the Cheese tends to be a bit bushier, and I was planning on doing a lil lollipop to 'em once they really kick in.

[video=vimeo;19336548]http://www.vimeo.com/19336548[/video]


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2011)

Cheers chaps. Got the misses doing some blue peters for the drive down. Might do a shot of tincture jus b4 we leave and try and get there b4 it starts working lol.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 29, 2011)

I dont understand why original exodus cheese can only be found as a clone and not seed. So no one can get hold of a male to pollinate?


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2011)

bobo i wouldn't let em get much over 18", they can nearly treble in size in flower.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 29, 2011)

i'm good tonight thanks bro, pretty high off my blue cheese  happy birthday for 11 mins time bro, oh 10 mins time lmao 

edit - 9 mins by riu clock lmao


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 29, 2011)

whot?! holy shit... I was expectin em to do a double. I think I'll push em over at around 16" this time around, and see where that takes me. Thanks for the heads up, Westy. +rep



mr west said:


> bobo i wouldn't let em get much over 18", they can nearly treble in size in flower.


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2011)

yay its my birthday happy getting older to everyone lmao>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm gonna go vaporize one for ya 



mr west said:


> yay its my birthday happy getting older to everyone lmao>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2011)

im smoking some quick dried dog, tastes like headband to me >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> yay its my birthday happy getting older to everyone lmao>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Happy birthday mate. Hope you have a good one and all that jazz lol. I shall blaze 1 in your honour.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday westy! I'll catch ya tomorrow


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2011)

happy fucking birthday to me up at 8am on a sunday cuz i gotta do a 2 hour drive to my sisters. they can all come to me next year ffs lol. Got some ready rolled joints for the jurny wich im started already lol. HGope everyone has a good day i should be back by 8 tonight hopefully lol


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2011)

Yay, Gefeliciteerd Mr West en LGP.

In The Netherlands you also congratulate the partner and family in the persons Birthday. So all visitors congratualte the whole family which is kind of cool, makes is nice and cosy, or as my Cluggy friend say, Gezellig!.

Have a great day, an awesome curry, good times with the family and safe journeys. Peace bru, DST


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd really like to take a clone of the original cheese plant, im from london if anyone is interested.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2011)

hahahahahah id like a go of rhianna too....on yer bike sunshine...

have a cracking birfday matey! hope the parties a good one man, ne doubt youll be shtoned to the bone on a motorway somewhere presently.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2011)

That shot of tincture should be kicking in at just the right time for ya buddy, should make everything fun times,,,and tolerable lol!

So I got you that car that you wanted for your bday but it's sitting in my garage and I think I'm just going to keep it for myself, sorry pally : !) I'll send the fairy your way soon instead, k my friend : ?)

Happy Birthday Mr West, here's hoping that you have a great day!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahahah id like a go of rhianna too....on yer bike
> 
> Hahaha no shame some folk


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahahah id like a go of rhianna too....on yer bike sunshine...
> 
> have a cracking birfday matey! hope the parties a good one man, ne doubt youll be shtoned to the bone on a motorway somewhere presently.


Never a dull moment with Don

Happy Birthday Mr West...


----------



## rasclot (Jan 30, 2011)

Happy birthday mate hope you have a great n mellow day ras


----------



## rasclot (Jan 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> i didnt get any jedi seeds that was raclot i belive, cant remember what he said about em. Couldnt of been any good i donnt supose lol.


got sum growin at the min il post sum pics of em later they been in flowerin for 8weeks n their a good 7foot tall!!!! Crazy plants!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 30, 2011)

LMFAO! Classic.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahahah id like a go of rhianna too....on yer bike sunshine...
> 
> have a cracking birfday matey! hope the parties a good one man, ne doubt youll be shtoned to the bone on a motorway somewhere presently.


----------



## exodus mission (Jan 30, 2011)

Happy birthday m8y i managed to get on to say that lol...... wavey you notice my username lol been looking for ages your best bet is to go on a mission pmsl
wats up all hope you are ok speak soon!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2011)

I didnt take the green dragon today lol, i got plent stoned smoking joints on the motorway lol. I didnt want to appear fucked out me face wen i got down or my sis would of made me stay there to sober up lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 30, 2011)

Aaaw well at least you know she cares mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey hey westy what say man! Well. now you have more of the dragon for some other time lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 30, 2011)

I want a cut lolol


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

coming along nicely, not long to go now lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey westy what say man! Well. now you have more of the dragon for some other time lol


yeah i can do it in the safty of my own yard lol, wich if iom gonna push it over the edge is a much better place than the m11 motorway lmaoi


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2011)

tears running down face....hahahahahaha......


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahahah id like a go of rhianna too....on yer bike sunshine...
> 
> have a cracking birfday matey! hope the parties a good one man, ne doubt youll be shtoned to the bone on a motorway somewhere presently.





Hemlock said:


> Never a dull moment with Don
> 
> Happy Birthday Mr West...


Yer not wrong lad, wetting massell.



mr west said:


> I didnt take the green dragon today lol, i got plent stoned smoking joints on the motorway lol. I didnt want to appear fucked out me face wen i got down or my sis would of made me stay there to sober up lol


Glad to see yourg ood lady got you through with the joints and taking all those annoying messages, hehe. Peace my young brother.

DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2011)

DST said:


> tears running down face....hahahahahaha......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers for all the texts, was nice to hear from you whilst negotiating actics withoput breaking the speeed limet lol. Bloody avarage speed cameras fucking annoying lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2011)

they are the worst...empty road ahead......slowly moving along at 50! grrr. We have them all over NL, pain in the arse. My brain is moving at 100mph, need to try and slow down. Catch you later brother, glad you had a good one, even with all the "Driving miss Hazey".

Will drop you a mail in the morgen. Slaap lekker. D


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 30, 2011)

FFS, you really have average speed cams? I didn't think they were real. With all the CCTV in England, how do you guys not lose your fucking minds?


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes its true the uk is a NANNY state, we jus do as were told lol. We should take a leafe out of tunisa ans egypts book lmao. Could u emajin it?


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2011)

aye lad, it's going off big time in Egypt eh....I thought when the students kicked off the other month we were going to see more riots like in the 80's, Brixton, Toxteth (spelling..)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2011)

i was just thinking the same thing the other day. and i reckon were beginning to see it with the student riots complaining about the fees and being lied to by cleggy. race riots will follow if the immigration problem isnt sorted.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

So westy, today is day 14 for the little girls. Wont be able to call them seedlings any longer lol. One of them has had a tendancy to be taller than the others right from the time it broke ground. Just waiting for them to get some more feet under them before I pot them up, possibly in another week. Hang on I'll go snap a shot of them haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

This be them godfather


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2011)

they look in the best of health there, nice very nice.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 31, 2011)

When it really all goes down, worldwide, it's going to be nuts. It's not just Egypt or Tunisia... it's gonna be the whole world. We're all be led by these bullshit powers who are taking away our liberties in the name of freedom-- foook me. Speed cams on the highway? I was just listening to a radio show the other night saying that cameras at red lights actually cause more accidents than they do prevent them. Sorry to get off subject and rant, but man, I'm pissed FOR you guys. Bobo's gonna come and break all the cameras!

Highlanders, they're looking top notch so far 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was just thinking the same thing the other day. and i reckon were beginning to see it with the student riots complaining about the fees and being lied to by cleggy. race riots will follow if the immigration problem isnt sorted.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was just thinking the same thing the other day. and i reckon were beginning to see it with the student riots complaining about the fees and being lied to by cleggy. race riots will follow if the immigration problem isnt sorted.


I went to 1 of the riots and it was fucking crazy!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Bobo! I hear ya brother, cameras everywhere but in the mountains. Shit wait a min...they had one set up near the school for a while last year lol. But new york city man, that is nuts especially times square. Don't get me started about loosing rights and getting to seem more and more like living in a police state. Time for another rip haha


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey everybody,
Plants look great HC...when will you start nutes? and what ppm will you start them at??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hey everybody,
> Plants look great HC...when will you start nutes? and what ppm will you start them at??


How ya doing Hemlock. I took those pics this morning...you should see them after a day in the sun on the window sill lol. They are doing great! First time I've thought about nutes for them but I would say with these girls maybe a half dose at 4 weeks. Going to take it easy with them this first run. What the fuk is ppm?! parts per million, right ok lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 31, 2011)

BBC Today.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

They look happy brobo!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jan 31, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> This be them godfather
> 
> View attachment 1414146


 What are those fat leaved beauties? I love the short bushy plants, they are my favorite.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 31, 2011)

yea i love the fat leaved girls too.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, I think they are. And tomorrow they might get a transplant into 3 gal SmartPots, too, at which point I have to get real and turn on the 600 watter  I'm hoping it doesn't screw my temps in there. I'm only running a 4" fan instead of 6". It's in a cool garage, tho, so I'm semi optimistic. 



Highlanders cave said:


> They look happy brobo!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks Bobo! I hear ya brother, cameras everywhere but in the mountains. Shit wait a min...they had one set up near the school for a while last year lol. But new york city man, that is nuts especially times square. Don't get me started about loosing rights and getting to seem more and more like living in a police state. Time for another rip haha


word up next is face recognition and im fucked. commin to tha dam


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> What are those fat leaved beauties? I love the short bushy plants, they are my favorite.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea i love the fat leaved girls too.


Those leaves are a bit decieving. Kinda like a baby with a big head, needs to grow into it lol. Those 3 little yins are Casey Jones



Bobotrank said:


> Thanks, I think they are. And tomorrow they might get a transplant into 3 gal SmartPots, too, at which point I have to get real and turn on the 600 watter  I'm hoping it doesn't screw my temps in there. I'm only running a 4" fan instead of 6". It's in a cool garage, tho, so I'm semi optimistic.


Oh yeah just when you think you get your temps dialed in, the seasons change. I'm in an unheated, non insulated bedroom and its 0 degrees outside lol


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

nice cj's HC. For a strain with a good deal of sativa in it, it certainly throws out some chubby leaves, kind of like conker leaves.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Those leaves are a bit decieving. *Kinda like a baby with a big head, needs to grow into it lol*. Those 3 little yins are Casey Jones
> 
> 
> jus made my day....my dad use to tell me that.
> nice plants too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

whats going on in ya tents lad, been ages since we seen in.


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2011)

got 3 males out of 6 plants so far needd to do some things in town and ill come bk and update


----------



## del66666 (Feb 1, 2011)

kill kill kill


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2011)

Catch up with ya later mate. I should prolly go take a branch off one of my zhars,,,I'm down to my last half of a bud of weed lol. At least it has a fine cure to it : !)


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2011)

Bit late but whooo and yay and that lot westy 

Might be slow on the uptake, but has anyone seen the S1 Exodus cheese clone feminized seeds from Dr greenthumb bearing a rather strange looking picture?


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2011)

heres the pics i promised lol







Heres the deep psycho male 






and the two engineers dream males lol. Sausage fest or wot?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

How long did you veg those dudes?


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

The 2 Engineers look lovely mate, bottom one looks like its got a more skinny sativa look to the fan leaves, top one looks a bit more CJ in general.....and the Deep Psycho is a beast!!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2011)

He sure is a beast u can see him in his fullish glory in the group shot. Tryna, i vegged em all bout 5/6 weeks i think


----------



## greenpower000 (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome plants West !!!!!! Even tho they are males .... they still look beautiful ! very well grown !

I would plus rep ya... but i have to spread it around first.

West.. if you don't mind.. I would like to ask a favor of you .... 

If you have some free time ... or just killing time... roll threw my journal and tell me what ya think. I would really like some advice or criticism or what ever you would like to offer, I'm on my second grow now (I'm just keeping everything in one thread). It would be greatly appreciated .. especially coming from some one I hold in regard as a very skilled professional. 

I will have an update tonight some time on my second grow. ( my wife is growing in small party cups with me this time.)

Keep the beauty growing my friend !!!


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks about a foot bigger, and has massive looking side branching as well. Get some of that on a Casey, can you imagine the size of the plants you could grow with that cross


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah im gonna have to take clones for this one or have selected buds and spluff one side deep psy and one half the ed


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

turned out nice, i really like the look of the second one, and once again i really like the name engineers dream.


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> heres the pics i promised lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


page pic bump


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

Which one is the compact one on the left in the big pic?


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2011)

the back left is the engineers dream fem


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2011)

ok, and the one at the front on the left? Is that one of the Male ED's? I really like the look of it anyway. lol....nowt wrong with finding male MJ plants handsome is there?!?!?!


mr west said:


> the back left is the engineers dream fem


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2011)

DST said:


> ok, and the one at the front on the left? Is that one of the Male ED's? I really like the look of it anyway. lol....nowt wrong with finding male MJ plants handsome is there?!?!?!


nah i think ur sexuality wont be questioned. at least not by me. im mj bi-curious too.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2011)

No-Homo. No more Ball. More Buds !


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2011)

MJ bi curious, I like it shishka!!! lol.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 2, 2011)

Morning homie! Great jod on the E.D as allway's Westy! Respect man.

jambo;>)


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 2, 2011)

You got to appreciate how one microscopic speck of pollen can carry all those genes and traits and apply them to a the seeds of a female. It really is amazing


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2011)

the group shot from left to right we have a fem ed, male ed, fem dp. then front row from left to right we have a fem dp male dp and a male ed


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 2, 2011)

great stuff bro! did u rep me yesterday or the day before? if so cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

that deep psycho male looks well sativa dom compared to my girls. seems everything you touch is gettin in the family way !


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2011)

seems like i need to turn my fertile switch to the off setting now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

just keep it a t a rolling boil lad!


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2011)

maybe could use it as a marketing gimik, buds to make babies by. Better than ivf.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> maybe could use it as a marketing gimik, buds to make babies by. Better than ivf.


Lol, name it immaculate conception


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2011)

[youtube]/v/M9gLogVt-Ao?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2011)

Evenin westy bro! How's it going : !?)


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Evenin westy bro! How's it going : !?)


goiongs good my friend, Jus made a fat Dog spliff and am listyening to my mates coughing lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2011)

Haha way to go!! I haven't had anything super potent for a few months. That would be my Ice lol. Smoke them up Westy!!!

Talk to ya, suppose I should go shovel my steps : !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Whoops, sorry for the last post. Was in the wrong thread. I'm a fawkin' tard! lol cheers


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/M9gLogVt-Ao?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


good tune, heard it a few times but never caught that. theres one tune on his last album "is that lemon".... "na its cheese blud" lmao  hehehe


edit - caught the cheese reference at 2:40 ish


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

lol. when i was lsitening i was waiting for it to get to 4:20 til i noticed that it wasnt that long.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 3, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> good tune, heard it a few times but never caught that. theres one tune on his last album "is that lemon".... "na its cheese blud" lmao  hehehe
> 
> 
> edit - caught the cheese reference at 2:40 ish


Can someone tell me what video this is? It won't show on my iPhone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> goiongs good my friend, Jus made a fat Dog spliff and am listyening to my mates coughing lol



yeaaah you aint getting off without a good cough


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 3, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Can someone tell me what video this is? It won't show on my iPhone


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-Tkpas4oo8 

try that on youtube?????

chase and status - heavy ft dizzy rascal


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks las man


----------



## ghb (Feb 3, 2011)

westy i think it has to be said, the deep pyscho male on the front row is the daddy, i would let him spluff on my ladies any day!.


edit. bump that for all the people with only ten posts per page, check out these nuts.






second edit. how long in 12/12 is he?


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2011)

two weeks tomoz lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

What's going on Mr West! Some of your last chop must be getting a little cure to it now? Gotta love having some full jars lol. Whatcha ya tokin this evening.

Liking the potency of this C-4 bro! Just went up and sacrificed a few more buds to the cause lol snip snip. Cause highlander wants to get high!


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2011)

smoking some dog kush and its hitting the button alright. Chopped my livers today lolso thatll be a new flavour to try in a few days


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

Sound nice n potent lol. Hey I must have missed the council memo on the new riu LIKE feature, whats the dealio with that


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

Caseys have been potted up one size and doing well godfather, I'll keep ya posted. Thanks for the good vibes!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 3, 2011)

Well Chopped the Livers, did ya. Should be a tastie treat..
Just wanted to stop in and se how ya doin Bro..


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah its a stinker alright lol, lukily its very windy outside so i keep letting some stink out and getting fresh in lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

cold n rainy here , whats gonna replace livers under the lights?


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cold n rainy here , whats gonna replace livers under the lights?


its already in there and its a psycho killer (dppxjtr)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2011)

Psycho Killer Qu'est Que C'est!

Better... run run run run run run run run awaaaaaaayy!!!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 4, 2011)

lol, I was gonna ask if David Byrne was naming strains 



Highlanders cave said:


> Psycho Killer Qu'est Que C'est!
> 
> Better... run run run run run run run run awaaaaaaayy!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2011)

well its deep purple x psychosis x jack the ripper, could only be called psycho killer hey?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Feb 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;1uaPs8sxqB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uaPs8sxqB0[/video]

your dogs are definatly barking mate, im so stoned i dont know what to do with myself, balance is fucked keep wobbling all over the place, quality smoke +rep if it will let me


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 4, 2011)

very appropriate!



mr west said:


> well its deep purple x psychosis x jack the ripper, could only be called psycho killer hey?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> well its deep purple x psychosis x jack the ripper, could only be called psycho killer hey?


That's deep


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 4, 2011)

Deeply disturbed


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2011)

pathic>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2011)

Pathetically deeply disturbed....


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey there Westy. Finally found my way over bro lol. Interesting reads galore to catch up on hehe


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2011)

It leaves u feeling quite pathetic after an evning on it lol. Buzzing head and lead limbs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

cant wait to see mine in full swerve, they look gorgeous now. gonna let a few have a 600 to themselves too muahwhwahahahaa, sup fred!? kung hey fat choi or however the hell they spell it.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

yo Donnald mate good to see u here. Ive seen the filum kung pow "my finger point"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

hahaha well happy new year either way.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

oh right, happy new year again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

aye happy chinese new year. year of the tofu or some codswallop


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 5, 2011)

Year of the rabbit. It's my year so expect to see some monster frosty buds from me lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Year of the rabbit. It's my year so expect to see some monster frosty buds from me lol


i expect nothing lesss from u willy mate


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

[youtube]/v/CSK1D3bZhRs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
printers eh we all hate em


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

i had a fight with my printer yesterday, the cat was a grateful loser cuz i tossed mine. ink cost more than the printer, ill get a new one. i usually fix electronics by beating em a few times.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Feb 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/csk1d3bzhrs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_gb"></[/youtube]
> printers eh we all hate em


roflmfao....................


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> i expect nothing lesss from u willy mate


Haha I'll be throwing a new thread up in a few weeks. I'm gonna try run the distance with this one instead of getting bored again lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

Haha can't get bored with this gang lol

Hows it going westy? Caseys are on the window sill soaking up some rays! Your not going to recognize them!!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 5, 2011)

HAha, funny cat. Just harvested some cheese, boy oh boy that smell is funked! been a couple of months and i had forgotten it's extent  the flat is ever so slightly pongy!


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

thgat cat had us in tears lol it was lgp who found it. Hc have the girls grown antlers or something?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

haha. I'll Take a pic in a bit and give the godfather a look see. Should be able to see soon if she was fuking around with the mailman


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> haha. I'll Take a pic in a bit and give the godfather a look see. Should be able to see soon if she was fuking around with the mailman


or the milkman lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> or the milkman lol


Haha right!! Hang on I'll download a pic of this casey girl, she's a little dif


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> thgat cat had us in tears lol it was lgp who found it. Hc have the girls grown antlers or something?


This is the little one...Amber


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

looking beastly


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 5, 2011)

HC's Horny PLant..LOL A new strain...LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

Haha good one Hem, she's taking after her daddy I guess lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha good one Hem, she's taking after her daddy I guess lol


i always had u down for a 6 footer at least hc. She'll easy get that tall if u let her.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

They are starting to get their third real node, one more and i'll top them or pinch them to get some cuttings. Flip them in a few weeks!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

so u gonna try and keep em short, defo worth keeping a cut of. Have u noticed any diffrence between the three girls?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

They could get up to five ft if they want, that would be fine, any higher and I'm thinking the middles will be getting a lot of light.

Kikki has been taller than the other two right from the gate, and the other two are very similiar with each other with possibly a slight diference between them

Def be cloning the bejesus out of them, 4 -6 off each one, run them a few gen and pick out the best!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2011)

mr west said:


>


gratuitous horny muff shots, do my eyes decieve me?!?!


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2011)

glad someone has the time and space to do this kind of selection.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 6, 2011)

The fairy should like it. After the cream rises to the top, the best of the best will get bred and the favor returned


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> The fairy should like it. After the cream rises to the top, the best of the best will get bred and the favor returned


thats cool mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

How ya doing westy. Had to shovel myself out yesterday lol. feeling it a little today : !)

Hope all is well over your way


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2011)

Mornin' Westy 'n crew. HC, nice rack, btw...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey brobo how's it groing! That was a young deer, I let it walk the previous year as it was just a spikehorn then. I started doing my own management a few years before the state did lol.

Have a good one!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 7, 2011)

Westy my good man can I ask you what's the earliest you have taken the livers? I've got 1 at 7 week that has all cloudy trics and a few Amber. Was wondering if this was the norm because I could really do with the early chop lol.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey Westy, how's it growing man. just stopped in to say HIGH mate


----------



## mr west (Feb 7, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Westy my good man can I ask you what's the earliest you have taken the livers? I've got 1 at 7 week that has all cloudy trics and a few Amber. Was wondering if this was the norm because I could really do with the early chop lol.


ur in luck, the guy i got the livers from originaly said the guy he got it off said it was an 8 weeks strain sogo ahead make you day and chop away lol. Sorry i nt been on all day busy doing nothing hydro shop runs take up a lot of the normal day lol. I got docs at 830 am so nippin off to bed after this dog kush lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> nernight guys and gals lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2011)

hope you get nothin but good news in the AM.


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2011)

Its a varuca im seeing doc about bloody annoying painfull thing lol


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

Morning Westy, just to say the P.K is real nice mate! Respect to THE MAN!

jambo;>)


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Morning Westy, just to say the P.K is real nice mate! Respect to THE MAN!
> 
> jambo;>)


its nice init? lemoney sicky hazey soury sweet fruity feet ish lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

hmmmm sounds good  hope ya good westy and lgp?


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

a very complex aroma of skunkyness indeed. Top $$ imo.



mr west said:


> its nice init? lemoney sicky hazey soury sweet fruity feet ish lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2011)

complex, thats the word i was looking for lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

i cant wait to get some lemony weed in me lungs. *lemoney sicky hazey soury sweet fruity feet ish... *sounds the business well maybe not the feet bit lmao


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2011)

lemon foot balm whilst in use


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

It'sh the shizz for shure, lemonsh and cheesenesshes, hahaha. How many weeks did you take the PK at Mr West?....dst patiently waiting for an answer and rubbing his knees in anticipation of the chop...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

hahaha hmmmmm feety


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2011)

DST said:


> It'sh the shizz for shure, lemonsh and cheesenesshes, hahaha. How many weeks did you take the PK at Mr West?....dst patiently waiting for an answer and rubbing his knees in anticipation of the chop...


I think i took it fairly early bout 8 weeks, the mother jtr was knock out at 8 weeks but if left till nine for maximum swellage. So dipends on how great the need is really.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

cheers mucker, I thought you said you took it at 8.....will try and be patient with her though!


mr west said:


> I think i took it fairly early bout 8 weeks, the mother jtr was knock out at 8 weeks but if left till nine for maximum swellage. So dipends on how great the need is really.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 8, 2011)

Morning Mr West how you doing. I had to look up what a varuka was lol

Need to get moving around and get some blood flowing me thinks, a bit sore this morning.


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2011)

lol, she gave me some asprin gel lol, apparently they go in a few years lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 8, 2011)

What's tokin today bro? You must have some cured weed by now? Haha I would be happy with just some proper dried. Well a little later this week lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's tokin today bro? You must have some cured weed by now? Haha I would be happy with just some proper dried. Well a little later this week lol


i just scapped the bottom of an ice cream tub that had psycho killer in it and my heads blown up buzzin, almost like im full of cold but can breath easy lol and no snot


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> ur in luck, the guy i got the livers from originaly said the guy he got it off said it was an 8 weeks strain sogo ahead make you day and chop away lol. Sorry i nt been on all day busy doing nothing hydro shop runs take up a lot of the normal day lol. I got docs at 830 am so nippin off to bed after this dog kush lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> nernight guys and gals lol


I may take mine at 8 weeks.... Really cant wait to get some of that musky sour fruit shizz


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> i just scapped the bottom of an ice cream tub that had psycho killer in it and my heads blown up buzzin, almost like im full of cold but can breath easy lol and no snot


I just kiefed some stuff and topped my bong with it. Very light colored too. Working on my second bong of the day, then going to chop. 

My poor dog lol. He always does his duty far away from the house but with all this snow he's been getting closer and closer to the house and when I let him out this morning the snow was so high he had nowhere to go. I look out and he's taking a dump at the end of the driveway haha. They closed the schools around here because the snowbanks are so high.

Just had one rip off the bong,,,thinking I'll be were your at pretty quick


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2011)

poor dog lol. Loadsa snow man, is there any end in sight. Weve had a lovely day today very sunny and bright all day and the wind has died down too


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

Well it was also a beautiful day here as well. When I got back last night my fence had blown down though so I had to rig that back up with wiring while the wind belowed the thing back and forth...t'was not fun....can't say our landing was much fun either, preceded by flying around Amsterdam while we waited for a space due to only one runway being open! Long live clear days!!!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> i just scapped the bottom of an ice cream tub that had psycho killer in it and my heads blown up buzzin, almost like im full of cold but can breath easy lol and no snot


Alright matey, that sound's like how i felt after the P.K doob i blazed with DST. Great work Man!

jambo;>)


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I may take mine at 8 weeks.... Really cant wait to get some of that musky sour fruit shizz


Ive seen some of that livers been talked about around here latly it looks like some dank and from what i ear its better than the exodus Whats your oppinion ?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Ive seen some of that livers been talked about around here latly it looks like some dank and from what i ear its better than the exodus Whats your oppinion ?


I wouldn't say better, when you get to that level its about preference. Some would prefer Livers and some would prefer Cheese. Livers stinks the worst but cheese imho tastes better and i love the high. Livers batters you but like i said i prefer Cheese, don't get me wrong though coz Cheese can batter you. I know thats not helpful but like i said its about preference.

Blimey, i overprefered the pudding a bit there lmao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well the livers I had was amazing I didn't grow it but someone I know who is a really good grower did. He did an amazing job so I am now growing it. 
As for it being better than the exodus. I wouldn't say it's better more like it's on par with it. The exodus and the livers are both good in there own way. The e cheese is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

intresting . I havnt grown either but GOD would i love to . Whats the yeild on them considering a normall veg say about 4 weeks veg.?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2011)

so did Livers come around much like the cheese did, by cutting only?



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Well the livers I had was amazing I didn't grow it but someone I know who is a really good grower did. He did an amazing job so I am now growing it.
> As for it being better than the exodus. I wouldn't say it's better more like it's on par with it. The exodus and the livers are both good in there own way. The e cheese is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> so did Livers come around much like the cheese did, by cutting only?


i belive soo


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 9, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I wouldn't say better, when you get to that level its about preference. Some would prefer Livers and some would prefer Cheese. Livers stinks the worst but cheese imho tastes better and i love the high. Livers batters you but like i said i prefer Cheese, don't get me wrong though coz Cheese can batter you. I know thats not helpful but like i said its about preference.
> 
> Blimey, i overprefered the pudding a bit there lmao


How do Oscar mate? Long time no speak. You beat me to the crunch with that reply, said the same thing but you worded it better lol. I dropped a pic of my livers in your thread mate after remembering you asked how mine was doin. Hope all is well in your world mate.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> so did Livers come around much like the cheese did, by cutting only?


Yeah it's cutting only. I believe it's a northern lights snip or cross. I have had a look at a few northern lights and the buds are very similar to that of the livers


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> so did Livers come around much like the cheese did, by cutting only?


It is a clone only the same as cheese but cheese is a Sensi SK#1 and Livers is still being discussed as to what it is. As far as i'm aware its a cut of NL but when you grow it is similar to cheese but it can't be a cheese cross as its a few years older. The guy that its named after (and grew the original seed) told some one recently that its NL which it could be as its dark green and doesn't stretch a lot but NL is meant to be low odour which Livers ain't. so in conclusion, fuck knows


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks rolla, willy, and oscar. I've been wondering what Livers' lineage was for quite some time, but figured asking that question would be asinine as the answer is probably buried in a thread around here somewhere. I fucking love NL, tho... just haven't smoked it in about, oh 10 years. Anybody know if there's a NLxCheese?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks rolla, willy, and oscar. I've been wondering what Livers' lineage was for quite some time, but figured asking that question would be asinine as the answer is probably buried in a thread around here somewhere. I fucking love NL, tho... just haven't smoked it in about, oh 10 years. Anybody know if there's a NLxCheese?


Sensi's Shiva Skunk is NL#5 X SK#1 so thats kind of it but the specific pheno of SK#1 that Cheese is probably wouldn't be that well represented in it


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> intresting . I havnt grown either but GOD would i love to . Whats the yeild on them considering a normall veg say about 4 weeks veg.?


Cheese yeilds good if you veg it good and prune it to a nice wide bush. I've got a mate thats been getting over a gram a watt with Livers and thats with no special treatment


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2011)

Ahhhhh, thanks. Yeah, I'd imagine not given it's one-off pheno. Looks like there's something to be worked on in the breeding world, then.



oscaroscar said:


> Sensi's Shiva Skunk is NL#5 X SK#1 so thats kind of it but the specific pheno of SK#1 that Cheese is probably wouldn't be that well represented in it


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2011)

Holy shit. That's amazing. I've got mine at about 12'' so far, and they are bushing like hell right now. Was thinking of cutting off a few bottom branches, but wasn't sure about topping or supercropping them. I've got 9 of em under a 600er in 3 gallon smartpots, and it's my first go at this strain (and my first indoor grow for about a century), so I'm kinda in it to learn no matter what.



oscaroscar said:


> Cheese yeilds good if you veg it good and prune it to a nice wide bush. I've got a mate thats been getting over a gram a watt with Livers and thats with no special treatment


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone care to refresh this stoners memory as to what the cherry cheese is again in my livers x cc...I think a cross of a cheese or two with one of them being exodus? I say cheese around these parts and peeps are like,,,huh?


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Cheese yeilds good if you veg it good and prune it to a nice wide bush. I've got a mate thats been getting over a gram a watt with Livers and thats with no special treatment


Thanks osca what part of the u.k does it cercuilate ?


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2011)

Its all over the place but it started in south yorkshire, sheffield area. Well thats the story as i know it


----------



## rollajoint (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the infomation .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

Mornin buddy! So yesterday I walked around the yard in waist high snow, making trails for the dog lol. Went next to a few trees for him to pee on haha. Its almost like a tunnel for him and he's tall...comes up to my hip lol

What's crackin? : !?)


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2011)

smoking some nice cured dOG kush and its hitting the spot. LOL thats funny tale bout ya dog and the trails lol tail trail tale hehehe


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> smoking some nice cured dOG kush and its hitting the spot. LOL thats funny tale bout ya dog and the trails lol tail trail tale hehehe


lol, i see it hit the spot right on.. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2011)

hell yeah i was mixing blues and DOG into the same spliff last night, i was still stoned this morning!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

lol, im on day 3 of sobriety.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, im on day 3 of sobriety.


How ya doing with it?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

lol, im good. on a fucked up notew. im re-addicted to cigs. suck n its weird cuz i kno i want to quit but i alwas say today sthe last day ill stop tomorrow. never works. n i was off em for a good year


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, im good. on a fucked up notew. im re-addicted to cigs. suck n its weird cuz i kno i want to quit but i alwas say today sthe last day ill stop tomorrow. never works. n i was off em for a good year


 That sucks, I was a smoker, got back into paintball in 2009 after not having played for years, and realized how bad of shape I was in. I quit smoking, it was a good 4-6 months until I played again, and man what a difference. I could actually run without having to stop behind a tree to catch my breath so I didnt pass the fuck out because I am a mad man out on the paintball field. If you bunker down, Im coming for you, there wont be a gun fight, Im coming, one of us is getting out. Anyway, hope you can muster up quitting again, that shit does you no good, if it doesnt get you high, whats the point?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, Tryna, you can quite that shit. Just think about how much money those corporate fuckers at Phillip Morris are making off you, and that'll help. That and, oh, a phatty. Have a good day everyone. . . 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, im good. on a fucked up notew. im re-addicted to cigs. suck n its weird cuz i kno i want to quit but i alwas say today sthe last day ill stop tomorrow. never works. n i was off em for a good year


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

Lol, i ont buy by the pack. i buy em 2 at a time 50cent a cig. pricey as hell. I CAN QUIT.. lol. its 1041 am n i aint had one yet so im on a roll huh?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 10, 2011)

For sure man, stay strong, and be richer, or something. lol Yeah, morning cig was always the best one for me too, especially w/ coffee. Now it's off to just have coffee. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i ont buy by the pack. i buy em 2 at a time 50cent a cig. pricey as hell. I CAN QUIT.. lol. its 1041 am n i aint had one yet so im on a roll huh?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

Crackalackalin Mr McWesty?? Must be around dinner time in your neck of the woods! Taking a break from shoveling with a bong of C-4,,,I can now see why they named it that lol

Have a good evening mate, you and your princess!! Hope she is doing good : !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Crackalackalin Mr McWesty?? Must be around dinner time in your neck of the woods! Taking a break from shoveling with a bong of C-4,,,I can now see why they named it that lol
> 
> Have a good evening mate, you and your princess!! Hope she is doing good : !)


lol, it must be "the bomb".


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah prolly after dinner, smokie lovie cuddlie time for the love birds!


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah prolly after dinner, smokie lovie cuddlie time for the love birds!


ive just finished a plate of quchie and hash browns lol, chuffing on some nice mindbending livers lol . Th e princess is thikening up a bit now 11 weeks in 29 to go lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> ive just finished a plate of quchie and hash browns lol, chuffing on some nice mindbending livers lol . Th e princess is thikening up a bit now 11 weeks in 29 to go lol


you should get her one of these for the day she returns home from the hospital, after the yung'n is sleep of course 
ve had a few of em, pontless unless its a nice occasion, its 23cm's long.


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you should get her one of these for the day she returns home from the hospital, after the yung'n is sleep of course
> ve had a few of em, pontless unless its a nice occasion, its 23cm's long.


gotta link as to where to get em tryna?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

they sell em in headshops around me but here. ive had grape and green apple? or maybe it was melon i just know the box was green. one we rolled a giant ass blunt with 14grams, and the other we packed in 10 grams but it burnt for over an hour with 10 or more people on it, honest.

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/juicy-blunts---super-blunt---mango-papaya-twist.cfm?iProductID=3205


----------



## greenpower000 (Feb 10, 2011)

Keep in there tryna !!!!!

Mr. West .. Thos Livers treating ya well huh? Quick question..... What is Cheese all about.. what makes it better? Just curious... I'm looking at buying some beans soon... comparing strains.

If anyone's intrested.. I just upgraded my lights.. nothing big.. just a little extra boost. went from 130 Watts to 260 Watts... still need more light tho !!!

Take it easy fellas


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

lol. westy u should keep the history of cheese in Notepad so u can copy n paste it every few weeks.


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2011)

The Exodus Cheese(clone only) has been in the U.K for over 20 years and has been very popular around the Bedfordshire region and Birmingham (Midlands) since late 80's. Cheese Pheno was first found in the late 80's in a pack of 15 Sensiseeds Skunk#1 that was originally bred by American breeder living in the netherlands called Sam the Skunkman. The Cheese Pheno was found by a grower from Abbots Langley just 16 miles away from Luton (UK) who was a Boaty on the grand union canal in a disused garden center situated at Hunton Bridge, Abbots Langley. Spiral Tribe, an old music group were there for a while fitting a music rig into their coach,during this time Spiral Tribe recieved the Cheese pheno from the Boaty and from there it passed to the Exodus crew[a underground music movement who traveled around the UK, originaly from Haz manor Luton, Bedfordshire area]who have kept the original strain still to this day[in clone], After recieving the clone Exodus crew decided to name it Cheese and this was not because it smelt or tasted anything like the edible cheese but because it had a distinctive stench a smell different from other skunks,a smell which lingers so much the word which best described it was cheese hence the name.The cheese smell is one of the strongest pungent moorish smells you could ever smell, it has earthy musky with a slight fruity licourice taste with rich skunky smell, its that sublime old school flavour from back in the days ,which is again available for us thanks to the Exodus crew. Exodus Cheese buds look lime green with high calyx to leaf ratio, the buds grow like whispy corn pods, foxtail off nicely and are covered in glistening T.H.C crystals and are also very sticky and a decent carbon filter would be needed.The Strength of Exodus Cheese can vary depending on flowering times and it also depends 100% on the growers methods and experience just like with most cannabis plants, from my personal experience growing the cheese i would harvest week 8-9 for a trippy high buzz but if your looking for medicinal value i would flower Cheese for 10-12 weeks for that narcotic couchlock effect, 12 weeks Cheese will give you the effect of extreme lazyness and is very sleepy buzz and is good for those with eating disorders but it will have to be takeaway.I have been growing Exodus Cheese since 2002 and smoking since 1994, it was passed to me by an old Exodus crew member in his early 50's and he said he had been smoking it for years and its strongest skunk going around since late 80's, ive had this clone only plant in my mother room ever since and the only other strains that could compare to this are like eg OG Kush,East Coast Sour diesel(clone only). I would say Exodus cheese(clone only) is one of the best Elite cannabis strains out there, because you can not say one strain is the best in the World, there are so many flavours and strengths of Cannabis out there and i would be ignorant to think that Exodus Cheese is the best strain in the World ,but it certainly is one of the best. Before BigBuddha released his cross version of Cheese x Afghan into Hightimes cup hardly anyone had heard of it, exept the UK homegrower, so after BB took won the cup every homegrower around the Globe wanted that stenchy sublime old school Cheese skunk in there garden, but with BB Cheese you will be lucky to get anything close pheno to the real exodus Cheese but this is the only way others around the World will get to taste Cheese unless they sum how manage to obtain the real clone,it is just like with ECSD it is also only available in clone but most of us are satisfied with seed version becuase that will the closest most of us will get to tasting the real deal. Exodus Cheese(clone only) is now available around most parts of Europe and i have also heard sum growers in the States & Canada claim they have it now also,i have seen so many growers in the UK claim they had the real Exodus Cheese but they had a slightly watered down version, so i would like to clear the waters by showing you guys pics of the real Exodus Cheese(clone only) and i will also like to invite everyone to come join us at www.thcfarmer.com home of exodus Cheeseheads, you will find so much info on Cheese and we also have a thread dedicated on Cheese(original Exodus Cheese Gallery).If you look into our Cheese Gallery you will notcie the characteristics of the real Cheese, Exodus Cheese leafs are double serrated and you will also notice unlike the BB version exodus Cheese is more of a lime green colour and she also foxtails in week 7. Exodus Cheese is high yeilder but this is totally depending on the growers methods and experience, i would also recomend making Bubble/ice o lator hash out of Exodus Cheese as it will taste of moorish Cheese concentrate and the high will be unbelievable that will leave you dazed and confused.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 10, 2011)

Brilliant. Both of you.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol. westy u should keep the history of cheese in Notepad so u can copy n paste it every few weeks.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

Morgen Fred, keeping the cheese folk happy! Hope you have a good day lad.

Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Feb 11, 2011)

so what would be the best fan for strenthening the stem on the best cheese then?


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2011)

ghb said:


> so what would be the best fan for strenthening the stem on the best cheese then?


that would be a diesel turbo fan from a DAF truck


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Morgen Fred, keeping the cheese folk happy! Hope you have a good day lad.
> 
> Peace, DST


It has to be done now and again. Its a shame i cant bosh out clones left right and centre lol. Still I had to find a cut so it cant be that hard, jus need to keep sopme fairy food in ya pocket at all time lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

Fairy food, is that similar to bird food, lol. I have a 5kilo bag of bird food that I feed my daily visiting feathered friends! Well I actually have one main visitor, a wood pidgeon who bullies all the other birds and tells them to fek off, quite hilarious to watch....ramble ramble...off to ramble elsewhere, haha.


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Fairy food, is that similar to bird food, lol. I have a 5kilo bag of bird food that I feed my daily visiting feathered friends! Well I actually have one main visitor, a wood pidgeon who bullies all the other birds and tells them to fek off, quite hilarious to watch....ramble ramble...off to ramble elsewhere, haha.


if i published the recipe for fairy food id get done in by the elves council, dragged off to the woods and left in a shallow grave.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't Fuk with the Elves....where they a gang on the Warriors? haha


mr west said:


> if i published the recipe for fairy food id get done in by the elves council, dragged off to the woods and left in a shallow grave.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

[youtube]cRrbx0YdFZY[/youtube] ahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

hahaha dont mes with the elven council man... lmao i have a preminission something is being chopped....... pics fred?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> that would be a diesel turbo fan from a DAF truck


offtopic, but that is a nice ass truck.


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2011)

somethinjgs been chopped lol unfortunatly it was a quick death with not much trimming and plenty for the bubble hash tray lol no pics cuz it looked dead b4 i started it still smells bomb tho psychosis at 11 weeks lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 11, 2011)

DST said:


> [youtube]cRrbx0YdFZY[/youtube] ahaha


Awesome movie! Highly recommend it if ya hadn't seen it. "Don't fuck with the Warriors" lol

Morning everyone!


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2011)

whats the quoat bout 20,000 hardcore members lol bin sampled to fuck lol. They control the day but we control the night


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2011)

[youtube]/v/nSN2kAo-y40?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
Can you dig it????


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> that would be a diesel turbo fan from a DAF truck


I heard one of the fairies delivers cuts in one of those lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I heard one of the fairies delivers cuts in one of those lmao


duhhh! XF is for Xtreme Fairy lol


----------



## Airwave (Feb 11, 2011)

wot about fantasies cheese is it beter than exadus


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

lmao check the cheesefathers sig Airwave


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

lmfao.. thats better than the copy n paste


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> wot about fantasies cheese is it beter than exadus


\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I heard one of the fairies delivers cuts in one of those lmao


i understood she didnt drive the trucks as such more like the roughty toughty truck drivers lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

She does what she needs to do to get job done, lets leave it it that, poor love, can you imagine, lol.


mr west said:


> i understood she didnt drive the trucks as such more like the roughty toughty truck drivers lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

yea man, the places she's been.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Feb 11, 2011)

can picture here in that dark closed space, good job shes not clostraphobic, she's a proper trooper lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2011)

im thinking of planting a fairy garden, might be too many strains to do in a oner


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2011)

saucy


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> saucy


wish i could grow one of these but i think dats down to the princess and itll be a long time b4 it looks as good lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2011)

lol yeah me 2, just wish she'd come and deliver lmao  sorry luv no cash will payment in kind do? hehehe


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> im thinking of planting a fairy garden, might be too many strains to do in a oner


as they say..."variety is the spice of life"

Have you made any oil from the everclear? I got a better yield from oil than I do from hash and it's a lot stonier. I'm making some now and will post pics in the 600 shortly.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> im thinking of planting a fairy garden, might be too many strains to do in a oner


What are you going to grow westy, fairies? 

Gotta go, just stopped in for a quick hi!

Hi!!


----------



## Airwave (Feb 13, 2011)

Airwave said:


> wot about fantasies cheese is it beter than exadus


I didn't make that post, my noobie brother made it when I was in the shower. 
I know Exodus is the best, plus I can actually spell "what", "better" and "Exodus". Also, it's called _Fantaseeds_, not _fantasies_.
He's such a noob.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2011)

damn if the fairy looked like that id doubt shed make it too far from the first stop lmao mornin fred! bongs for breakfast? >>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> as they say..."variety is the spice of life"
> 
> Have you made any oil from the everclear? I got a better yield from oil than I do from hash and it's a lot stonier. I'm making some now and will post pics in the 600 shortly.
> 
> ...


i havent no but i still have half of what i made, hoiw long does it take to evaporate?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2011)

Morning Westy, hows it going : !?)


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Morning Westy, hows it going : !?)


very well thank mate hows the snow? Have u made any more tail trails for ya doggy?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> very well thank mate hows the snow? Have u made any more tail trails for ya doggy?


Haha I think I'm going to have to,,,,his trails that I made last week are getting poop covered lol. I think a couple of inches have melted cause it's been a little warmer, but there is still 2 or 3 ft on the ground. Prolly more than 10 feet at the top of the mountain a few miles away.

Time to say good morning to the girls,,,they are just waking up lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2011)

I love that moment wen the timer kicks in and the light flicks on


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> I love that moment wen the timer kicks in and the light flicks on


Amen brother.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> i havent no but i still have half of what i made, hoiw long does it take to evaporate?


I used a combination of heating pad (3 hours) and hair dryer (1/2 hour) to clear away the alcohol this time. I have used a double-boiler (electric heat only-no flames) to distill and it usually takes 1/2 hour. pics are in the 600


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> I love that moment wen the timer kicks in and the light flicks on


CLICK, VRMMZZZMMMMMZZMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. I love it to.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't hear my lights, ballasts, or anything come to think of it, the fans to loud, lol.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> CLICK, VRMMZZZMMMMMZZMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. I love it to.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> CLICK, VRMMZZZMMMMMZZMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM. I love it to.


i like the smell bout an hour before. i keep lookin around for some bud on the floor or something. cause all i smell is cheese and theyve been harvested only 3 left small ones too. but the smell is so overpowering


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2011)

Ive jus put a massif cheese plant into flower


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 14, 2011)

i know mine is not the real deal. but i can smell it. and if the real one is worse. i prolly would need more exhaust scrubbing power. i think its more smelly than sour d. the sour my buddy had didnt smell this bad.


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2011)

thats why it was called cheese cuz it stinks powerfully. They shoul;d of called it garlic lol cuz uve only to touch it and u stink of it for hours lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> Ive jus put a massif cheese plant into flower


Mornin' Westy, you should post a pic of it.


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2011)

the oil from wot was left of my tincture lol which was under half of wha i started with lol. Smokes lovely melts ya brain


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> the oil from wot was left of my tincture lol which was under half of wha i started with lol. Smokes lovely melts ya brain


...isn't it wonderful?
I did that all day yesterday, it's to strong to attempt to work.


cof


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2011)

Im deffo gonna do it again, the glass ashtray i did it in is gonna be dedicted to making oil in lol. Its a much better thing to do with alcahole lol


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like crude man!! lol


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2011)

One of your dpp/livers at day 20 of 12/12. There are two dpp/jtr and one dpp/livers boys in another room so some lower buds may be violated.




cof


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2011)

looking good cof, whats tha chopped plant on the right of the pic, a re-veg?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

dont miss a trick our westy


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> looking good cof, whats tha chopped plant on the right of the pic, a re-veg?


she's a shackzilla with some good phenos that I didn't have a clone from so hence...


cof


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2011)

im revegging an engineers dream clone at min. Good luck lol. Has the dppxlivers shown any trichs yet, hows she smell if u molest her?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> im revegging an engineers dream clone at min. Good luck lol. Has the dppxlivers shown any trichs yet, hows she smell if u molest her?


The lights just went out so I could not get a loupe on the buds, but a quick rub of a leaf produced a big lemon odor.


cof


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 15, 2011)

Cof could I ask what alcohol is best for making oil?


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Cof could I ask what alcohol is best for making oil?


really strong alc willy 
this is cheap stuff and u can get it in the uk
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ISOPROPANOL-IPA-Isopropyl-Alcohol-99-9-Pure-1-Litre-/180612462128?pt=Computing_ComputerComponents_Fans_Heatsinks_SR&hash=item2a0d577630


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice one westy me old mucka. I'm on an extraction hype at the minute. I've doin a bit of dry sift, some bubble hash, oils made with butane and then I made budder out of some of that oil. Now that I've seen your finished product I defo want a go at that. 

Few questions tho. Do you know the trim-alcohol ratio? And how long do you soak for? 

Looks like some pure evil shit!!!..... In a good way of course


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Nice one westy me old mucka. I'm on an extraction hype at the minute. I've doin a bit of dry sift, some bubble hash, oils made with butane and then I made budder out of some of that oil. Now that I've seen your finished product I defo want a go at that.
> 
> Few questions tho. Do you know the trim-alcohol ratio? And how long do you soak for?
> 
> Looks like some pure evil shit!!!..... In a good way of course


enough alcohol to cover the trim. I usuallly soak for a least 2 weeks.
she'll hurt you...


cof


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> enough alcohol to cover the trim. I usuallly soak for a least 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> cof


i think i used too much alc or not enough buds lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't suppose it would matter westy considering the alc is gonna be evaporated anyway.at leat you know you got the best that you could out of it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2011)

I was going to make hash this week but with the oil talk, I'm reconsidering lol. Not sure if I have the patience to wait two or three weeks if I go the alchohol route though. Got another harvest of about a half lb coming up in a couple of days so I think that trim will get soaked! Purple 10 and BB. Yupper that's what I'll do


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 15, 2011)

From what I have been told you don't really need to soak anything in alcohol for more than 3 days. By then all of the resin should be off of the plant and the material can be strained out. Now I cant confirm that, just sharing what I have been told. When I make oil I plan on using butane. Much cleaner. Water is polar and butane is non polar. Alcohol contains water which will break down the chlorophyll which is why alcohol made oil is black or green instead of amber or honey colored. Butane is non polar so it will only break down the resins in and on the plant, and when purged properly you are only smoking cannabis resins and not cannabis plant material. Don't get me wrong nothing against alcohol made oils. Wish I had some, hell I might take the tiny bit of trim from my autos and make some up with some 90% rubbing alcohol or what I can find. Just to try the method out. Its not like smoking chlorophyll is bad, we do it every time we smoke some bud.


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2011)

well ive had a very stoned evening smokming bubbble hash and oil joints, skirting whitey terretory lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cream of the crop top brick off the chimeny stack. Im gonna do some more tonight well start the prosses of makinjg the oil.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 15, 2011)

sounds good!!! that reminds me i got 1 run of bubble to do psycho style


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2011)

i jus ground up 7.12 gramms of psycho killer anmd covered it with alcahol. I got a bubble bag run to do aswell yay


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 15, 2011)

Wont get much oil from that will you? Or will you?! I havent made oil that way yet so Im interested to see what you can get from 7.12 grams of material.


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Wont get much oil from that will you? Or will you?! I havent made oil that way yet so Im interested to see what you can get from 7.12 grams of material.


well last time i did it with a q and drank half of it b4 i evaporated any lol, it may of beeeen a gram. ill try and weigh wot i get out this time tho lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2011)

the good thing is ill still smoke the bud after its strained and dried lol, its still way better thann any street


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a jar that I put together Saturday-3 days ago and will distill tonight and see what it yields.
I've always used a longer time because that was how I was taught in the '70's.
I'm never too old to learn-or try


cof


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I have a jar that I put together Saturday-3 days ago and will distill tonight and see what it yields.
> I've always used a longer time because that was how I was taught in the '70's.
> I'm never too old to learn-or try
> 
> ...


does it have a good colour?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2011)

I poured it thru a 100 micron bag and squeezed it by hand to wring as much dark green goodness as possible and my hand was well coated with a stickiness...I'll double boil shortly and we shall see.


cof


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2011)

double boil? what float it in a pan of boiling water?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2011)

Exactly, 
I'll post pics later, but it's finished and tested and Outdoorindica is correct, 3 days is sufficent. Yield is close (I have a tendancy to over dry) and the smoke is equal. I'll post pics and more details shortly.


cof


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 15, 2011)

Woo Hoo +1 of the Outdoor man! Ha ha, glad to help. I can't wait to try it myself. Awesome you are able to cut down your time pretty significantly.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 15, 2011)

COF, the double boiling is probably your best bet, I would take it down most of the way with that, then use a coffee warmer for the rest. Its slower but you wont burn off any of the good stuff, just evaporate the bad. But of course you use what you have. I want some oil, wish I had at least enough trim to make some, looked in my box and was saddened by the amount that the trim dried up to. Oh well, I will just have to wait.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 15, 2011)

I was cooking supper and everclear at the same time and the oil is now a grease, but wickedly good. Outdoor-again your right, I should have stopped while it was still liquid and just let it evaporate.
The pics show the chrome serving ring that holds the bowl 3/4" from the surface and makes the perfect vessel for the double boiler. Last pic is with the earlier run, which is thinner in consistancy and easier to spread. That run was allowed to dry easier.






cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2011)

Holy shlt, COF. That stuff looks dangerous. I like. +rep


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2011)

Does it taste any good cof?


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2011)

A man with multiple pie dishes lol, i had to make use of a glass ashtray for mine, big thick crystal cut pub ashtray bout an inch thick. I jus put it and the alch on the back of my light to evaporate it off, works a treat. Mine tastes soo nice, all thoses flavours that remind u of weed and very smooth too just makes ur head feel like ur neck is made of solder iron lol and ur heads filled with heelium(sp)


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds very clean!


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Sounds very clean!


for something that looks like it could seal ur leaky roof its surprisingly nice and yummy and moreish. Been trying to confirm or deny the statement that oil is a class 'A' drug in the uk or not lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Does it taste any good cof?


Mr west has the right answer, smooth and tasty...and strong


cof


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2011)

i was smearing it on my joints all last night lolwatching it bubble as the cherry burnt it. So 72 hours is the way forward then eh? Ill have some more for jus b4 the weekend then lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> A man with multiple pie dishes lol, i had to make use of a glass ashtray for mine, big thick crystal cut pub ashtray bout an inch thick. I jus put it and the alch on the back of my light to evaporate it off, works a treat. Mine tastes soo nice, all thoses flavours that remind u of weed and very smooth too just makes ur head feel like ur neck is made of solder iron lol and ur heads filled with heelium(sp)


If my girl was a bit ticked off cause I was so toasted the last two nights I wonder how she'll be when I smoke that. Perhaps when miss buzzkill isn't planning on coming over might be a better time to enjoy lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 16, 2011)

Damn cof that oil looks good. I want some of that for my morning bong... I was just checking my tent and before I was a bit mad I didnt do more pruning down below on the plants, because there is a bunch of stuff that wont ever amount to much, but its still frosty as fuck, and as Im looking at all that stuff this morning all Im thinking about is making it into oil.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Damn cof that oil looks good. I want some of that for my morning bong... I was just checking my tent and before I was a bit mad I didnt do more pruning down below on the plants, because there is a bunch of stuff that wont ever amount to much, but its still frosty as fuck, and as Im looking at all that stuff this morning all Im thinking about is making it into oil.


That should make a quality oil...all I am using are trim leaves, no buds.


cof


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 16, 2011)

Diggin this oil making class..


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;fFJEA351x6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFJEA351x6I&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;DYRhOo91gdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYRhOo91gdE&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;B1npJXRovco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1npJXRovco&feature=related[/video]
WARNING!!!-->DO NOT USE A PLASTIC BOTTLE WHEN MAKING BHO IF YOU CARE ABOUT YOUR HEALTH!!!METAL or GLASS ONLY!!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 16, 2011)

I didnt put the first 3 vids, they only show how to make canna butter, and I think we all know how to use bubble bags by now.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2011)

Head Up had suggested adding kief to the oil to make a hash. Also. it can easily be placed into capsules and it can be added to an oil in cooking...some varied suggestions.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh good work, COF. I'm all over those capsules. . . Been wanting to make some for awhile. Still have about an ounce of trim from my last OD stint that I've been saving for a rainy day. Oh look, it's fooking pouring outside! Looks like I'm makin' oil lmfao 

So what's the consensus here, then? Hash oil much better than bubble then, fellas? Or is it just "different?"


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 16, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh good work, COF. I'm all over those capsules. . . Been wanting to make some for awhile. Still have about an ounce of trim from my last OD stint that I've been saving for a rainy day. Oh look, it's fooking pouring outside! Looks like I'm makin' oil lmfao
> 
> So what's the consensus here, then? Hash oil much better than bubble then, fellas? Or is it just "different?"


better...much better


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

Well if you go by the 80% thc on outdoors vid well,,,,,,,I'm thinking so lol. Been a long time since I have smoked any of oil. It came around every now and then in the 70's when I was in school. Kicked ya in the head fer sure!!


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 16, 2011)

I dont know how accurate those numbers are in those vids, but the methods are legit.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2011)

How thing going westy?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well if you go by the 80% thc on outdoors vid well,,,,,,,I'm thinking so lol. Been a long time since I have smoked any of oil. It came around every now and then in the 70's when I was in school. Kicked ya in the head fer sure!!





curious old fart said:


> better...much better
> 
> 
> cof


Holy shnykeez. That's fooking strong! I cannot wait to try this...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

Misterrrrrrrrr West I presume? haha bowl break in between trimming. 

Hope you evening is going well mate!


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2011)

SICC";5319939]How thing going westy?[/QUOTE]
very good man stoned as hell on some psycho killer at min
[quote="Highlanders cave said:


> Misterrrrrrrrr West I presume? haha bowl break in between trimming.
> 
> Hope you evening is going well mate!


having a nice stoned eve chilled watchin ncis, hows th weather? its bin like sping today 10°c


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey westy I was reading back through your thread before and on the first couple of pages you were talking about running out of soapbar and having to go cold turkey hahaha..... Not seen them days in a while eh?? You've cone along way in a couple years mate.


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah made a rod for my own back lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey there mr west, what's the good word! Seems like most everyone has some dankness at the same time lol, we all making hash or oil this week too : ?) I am 

We are getting a bit of a thaw westy, a couple of more weeks and the sap will be flowing,,,time to start thinking about starting to build up an army of clones for this spring!


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2011)

cool loaddsa out door girls. I got a bag of trim im not sure wot to do with lol. I got some oil extracting at min bout 24 hrs so far lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> cool loaddsa out door girls. I got a bag of trim im not sure wot to do with lol. I got some oil extracting at min bout 24 hrs so far lol


Koolkool sounds good man. I have to run but I'll catch you tomorrow,,,going to make some hash tomorrow. Later


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

Morning Mr W, hope you and LGP are good on this fine Thursday morning.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2011)

very good D mate well i am lmao, lgp is bk an 4th to th bathroom lol. I still feel stoned from yesterday and the livers aint helping lol well it is but it aint if ukno wot i mean?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

subbed lol 

hows tricks me old china? londons back!


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> subbed lol
> 
> hows tricks me old china? londons back!


bout time mate i fort ud fell out with me lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

hahahah give over. >>>>>>>>>>> ill pass im still a bit queesy


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2011)

so a scissor hash joints out the question then?>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

think id keel over mate..


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2011)

it wasnt as strong as i thought it may be lol was a very spase joint lol i didnt even cough lol


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

I bonged the whole lump of scissor hash I got from my trimming the other day in a oner...t'was very nice indeed. I can't wait to trim the cheese, I think the taste comes through in the hash so much more (I mean the leaves even stink bad)...anyway, need to pm you and don about that, lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2011)

well my inbox is fairly empty mate lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 17, 2011)

I was expecting a message as well... The fairy doesn't mind waiting, but she is ready for departure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

im saving all my scissor hash, have been for a while now in a little pot. gonna mix it all up mash it back together.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 17, 2011)

yum. I agree-- scissor hash is the extra little treat you get for all your hard work, and has the best flavor out of any of them, imo. we trimmed a few pounds of the widow over the holidays, and got a rock the size of a golf ball. happy holidays to us, lol we were blitzed for days


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> well my inbox is fairly empty mate lol


sent it sment it.



Outdoorindica said:


> I was expecting a message as well... The fairy doesn't mind waiting, but she is ready for departure.


oh, i thought i had also sent...checking noo.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> yum. I agree-- scissor hash is the extra little treat you get for all your hard work, and has the best flavor out of any of them, imo. we trimmed a few pounds of the widow over the holidays, and got a rock the size of a golf ball. happy holidays to us, lol we were blitzed for days


A rock size lump of scissor hash ahahaha...I love it! Nice brobo, nice!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 17, 2011)

Man, we earned it lol. Me, my wife, and my two brothers in law, trimming our asses off for what seemed like days (I think we had between 80-100 6' plants!). My wife didn't even save hers, either. When she trims, she's in it to win it, with no desire for finger hash. She doesn't even smoke, and she's the best trimmer out of us all lol. Hell, she's been doing it since she was 6 years old! That's what growing up in the boonies in Hawaii does for ya, I guess. later bro!



Highlanders cave said:


> A rock size lump of scissor hash ahahaha...I love it! Nice brobo, nice!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

thats a kool tale bobo im gonna get a spinpro you ever see them?

http://www.thespinpro.com/


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats a kool tale bobo im gonna get a spinpro you ever see them?
> 
> http://www.thespinpro.com/


I've seen them, but never tried them. I was actually going to try and get one before we started trimming the monster batch, but my wife said that a lot of times they don't work as well as you'd hope, and that they never do as good a job as a pair of hands (mind you, my wife is a trimming snob-- has to have the right scissors, everything laid out perfectly at her little station-- total ocd jus' like me!). That said, I still have not tried one, but the youtube vids look pretty interesting. If it works half as well as you'd hope it does, it'd be a lifesaver... or at least a back saver lol! When you get one, please report back... would love to know your thoughts.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2011)

fdd had one and retired it after one season, something about making more trim than bud.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 17, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> fdd had one and retired it after one season, something about making more trim than bud.
> 
> 
> cof


Ahhh, veeerrrry interesting. Maybe save your money then... those things are pricey! Thanks, COF!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

hmmmm intereshting mishter bond in an ideal world id like the hydro shop in my city to have one that you can rent... theres more chance of them coming over to help me trim lmao

thanks COF man


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2011)

Aye, they have these at my local, and I think you can also rent the canna cutter as well....fek that, why spend 3 months making lovely plants just for them to be chewed up in a machine....like cof said, I think they would create more trim than bud...seriously why do we get so anal about the scissors we use, lol. Jaws of death, stay away from my buds, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

im due a couple of new pairs my poor parnter in crime is a southpaw and i have no lefty scissors for him at all. i said last tiome ill get some for enxt time he said naa dont bother no one has them ive just got used to right handers now. lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2011)

jnus realised my casey jones in y living oom tents 9 weeks flores today lol, i aint flushed her atall lol better give her plenty of h2o next feed lol same as the deep psychosis i have aswell. They have had plenty of food lol, still look like a mites playground lol well not quite but almost lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

she must be lookin pretty done at 9 weeks eh lad one of mine looked done at 8 the other is just finishing up. whats this now youve got mites back!?!?!


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2011)

they never went away i dont think just i didnt see em till they built the taj mahal over a bud i realised i had given them all th epermits and everythin lol. Plant vitality, u jus have to not leave anywhere un spayed lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2011)

Little fookers huh? I had them all taken care of this winter but one of the little bastards were hiding out in the chamber on some cuttings. They spread quick if ya don't catch em, think they are under control again here


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2011)

pest control, thats wot its called keep em under control as best u can tho i wanna make the fuckers extinct, might have to get some hot shot strips lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

aye man keep the cats out the road for a day or two and fire in the hole!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2011)

Your payment for US $44.05 has been processed by PayPal. Cancer strips on the way at great expense lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 18, 2011)

Man, everybody seems to be fighting the damned mite right now. 600 thread was on the topic almost for a whole day yesterday or so... ffs, we need to stop the madness lol

I'm keeping my mouth shut on my bug status, in a bold attempt to not jinx myself. What kinda strips you using Westy?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

aye they arent bloody cheap eh it always annoys the hell out of me when the item costs less than the postage. humboldt nutes are another example...


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2011)

i had em when i first moved in but i used ice water and a fish and sesame oil organicide for a week every 3 days. mites no more. but i caught them waaay b4 they started to colonize. the cold slows there metabolism. u gotta smash the eggs too or theyll be right back in 5 days. good luck bro its our number 2 enemy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> i had em when i first moved in but i used ice water and a fish and sesame oil organicide for a week every 3 days. mites no more. but i caught them waaay b4 they started to colonize. the cold slows there metabolism. u gotta smash the eggs too or theyll be right back in 5 days. good luck bro its our number 2 enemy.


Lol, whats number 1?


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, whats number 1?


the establishment


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> the establishment


Fuck the pigs and eat the rich...

Hey shiska I forgot to ask my scandie baby what the dealio is around town but I'm seeing her again on Sunday so...


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 18, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> the establishment


here here! ::shaking fist in air like revolutionary Egyptian::


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 18, 2011)

if I had the ability I would post nwa's fuck the police..... But I'm computer illiterate lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2011)

What do ya think godfather!


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2011)

Conker trees, yah!!!!!!^^^^


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 19, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> if I had the ability I would post nwa's fuck the police..... But I'm computer illiterate lol


[video=youtube;WiX7GTelTPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiX7GTelTPM[/video]

love ren's bit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> i had em when i first moved in but i used ice water and a fish and sesame oil organicide for a week every 3 days. mites no more. but i caught them waaay b4 they started to colonize. the cold slows there metabolism. u gotta smash the eggs too or theyll be right back in 5 days. good luck bro its our number 2 enemy.


 broke 45 tme. i smashed them with the hot shot strip 


shishkaboy said:


> the establishment


 right on. tho at the moment my swollen brain is taking front runner.


Highlanders cave said:


> Fuck the pigs and eat the rich...
> bacon and egg butty hasnt restored equilibrium, this is deffo a number #5 rating hangover
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> [video=youtube;WiX7GTelTPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiX7GTelTPM[/video]
> 
> love ren's bit


Haha yeah man

"But take off the gun so you can see what's up 
And we'll go at it punk, I'ma fuck you up"

One of his best lines.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> broke 45 tme. i smashed them with the hot shot strip
> 
> right on. tho at the moment my swollen brain is taking front runner.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What do ya think godfather!
> 
> View attachment 1448640


looking like the lights not above them lol, doing the jazz hands thing, so u got two taller phenons and a bumpy one lol. Have u got a clone or three off em yet? My casey bastads over 9 weeks flores now need to water water water


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2011)

just chopped my casey today at 9 weekios, smells like the funk.

Hey Westy my man, by the smells of things (I have not smoked yet) the Deep Psychosis is much more cheeseyer smelling than the Deep Blue, (which is Deep Psychosis X Livers - correct me if I am wrong) The deep blue has some sort of earthy kush in it somewhere (yet another complex smeller!) Anyway, chat for the breeding thingymabob. 

DPQ joint this morgen was lovely....so crystally, yum! Like a sour sugar covered jelly sweet.


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2011)

morning D mate yeah I cant explain it, the deep psycho seems to have taken a lot of psycho on board. I was hoping the deep blues would be more clone only in smells and appearence.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2011)

Well I was smoking it last night and the Deep Blue is real nice. The buds are terrific, so hard and dense, and in just 7 weeks! incredible really. I have written up a smoke report on it and will post it up at some point in the future, may be when I have a chance to compare it to the Deep Psychosis..


mr west said:


> morning D mate yeah I cant explain it, the deep psycho seems to have taken a lot of psycho on board. I was hoping the deep blues would be more clone only in smells and appearence.


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2011)

heres that oil from 7.1g of bud, looks more than wen i use butane. The bud was psycho killer btw and its gorgeous yumm


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 19, 2011)

lookz like some black gold


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks wicked. What's your opinion compared to the long soak?


cof


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Looks wicked. What's your opinion compared to the long soak?
> 
> 
> cof


seems bout the same to me, what was ur opinion?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> seems bout the same to me, what was ur opinion?


no point in doing a long soak, three days is sufficient.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 19, 2011)

Some of the boys from the boys club
dpp/liver on the left and dpp/jtr on the right


two dpp/jtr's Which pheno is dominate in which plant?



cof


----------



## mr west (Feb 19, 2011)

right the sat dom plant is psycho dom and short node spacing is jtr, the dp was kinda in the midel lol, livers grows viney aswell as the psycho. hope this helps sort it out lol the jtr has a very lemoney smell to it. livers and co are fruity skunk fuel smelling. Dp was very sour grape smells lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2011)

Gotta love hash oil


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> morning don. Did my first livers chop last night. Ona gels all over the gaff haha


 hahah now you know the funk!! its one of the few strains that tastes gorgeous right off the bat. even quick dried


mr west said:


> heres that oil from 7.1g of bud, looks more than wen i use butane. The bud was psycho killer btw and its gorgeous yumm


 cant wait to try this one out myself, how intense is the high? >>>>>>>>>>>> casey


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah now you know the funk!! its one of the few strains that tastes gorgeous right off the bat. even quick dried
> 
> cant wait to try this one out myself, how intense is the high? >>>>>>>>>>>> casey


Ordered my alCohol the other day..... Cant wait


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2011)

hard to say holw intense, its a bit like having 3 or 4 joints at once>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

sounds pretty intense lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2011)

but then u jus push the bounderies and load an oily J with some kind of weed, livers or psychosis will do or dog kush will do, anything to break through the cieling. It can make u strip ur shirt off like a greedy crack head thats taken a too bigga lick lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

lmao gettin the sweats off smokin a jakey ?!!? ive got about a Q of the DOG curing up nicely. dont think that needs any help in smashing your teeth out lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 20, 2011)

Just don't go running around the hood naked my friend lol

Good Sunday morning westy! Was going to say afternoon but I believe it's still morning there. Third cup of coffee and second bong. First one doesn't really count though, it was a leftover from last night lol.

Have a good one!


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Just don't go running around the hood naked my friend lol
> 
> Good Sunday morning westy! Was going to say afternoon but I believe it's still morning there. Third cup of coffee and second bong. First one doesn't really count though, it was a leftover from last night lol.
> 
> Have a good one!


hahaha, i took my half bottle of everclear over to my mates and got him making some oil lmao, couple of nips covers the bud lol


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> hahaha, i took my half bottle of everclear over to my mates and got him making some oil lmao, couple of nips covers the bud lol


spreading the love?


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 20, 2011)

I think we're all spreading the love lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to curious old fart again.
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Highlanders cave again.

looks like i need to spread some love round here too lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2011)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


it's the thought that counts...


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 20, 2011)

aww dayum, b4 i could get any love!


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2011)

Like an alcoholics convention in here, haha. And there was me thinking Mr West wasnae into a wee dram either, haha. As long as it's laced with THC! Just the ticket. Having a bong break between 2 recorded episodes of Silent Witness (wife is addicted to crime drama and I don't care because I am stoned) Waiting for my Cheesecake to be made...DPQ with blond hash joints are lovely as well. Have a nice evening Mr Westy lad.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2011)

wow that oil looks like some heavy weight business  just see the cuppa above it and reminded me about my one i had on the side


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> it's the thought that counts...
> 
> 
> cof


How ya doing today Cof? Bird has landed, her eggs are safe ; !)


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> wow that oil looks like some heavy weight business  just see the cuppa above it and reminded me about my one i had on the side


see a cuppa, want a cupper lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> spreading the love?
> 
> 
> cof


Irather it go to oil than drink it lol, that amount of booze would last long even if it is 95% alc lol. Least the oil will last a day or so lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> Irather it go to oil than drink it lol, that amount of booze would last long even if it is 95% alc lol. Least the oil will last a day or so lol.


...and you'll feel better the next day


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2011)

i think you pair should start a new thread..."COF and Westy's oil slick thread, haha.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mornin mr west. Shitty weather were havin down here today. Even had a bit of snow come down fcukin summers coming pffft. My alc should arrive today mate hopefully if it does I'll be token some crude oil come Friday.


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2011)

Now all we need to do is produce a few barrels a day and we can start selling it to the enviromentalists to fule cars and busses. Could u imagine it, the smoky rush hour turns into happy hour with pollution getting ppl stoned instead of sick lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah mate hose pipe up the exhaust and threw the window. Instead of killing yourself would just end up stooned as fook... Haha


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2011)

hot boxing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

sup westy me boyo did you tell me a while back there was ahow to oil production guide?


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup westy me boyo did you tell me a while back there was ahow to oil production guide?


yeah lodoner did a HONEY OIL how to i got it as a word file, if u want to see it ask me on msn lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

lol it was the oil recipe with alcohol i meant but cheers lol ive got the bho one, i gave the tube away i dont need bho oil in my life lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah u do don


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

My alcohol has come..... Yay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah i do if i wat to kiss my life goodbye haha excess in moderation....


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i do if i wat to kiss my life goodbye haha excess in moderation....


everythings alright in moderation mate


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> My alcohol has come..... Yay


Sorry, trying to save myself some digging. What kind did you order, Willy?


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ISOPROPANOL-IPA-Isopropyl-Alcohol-99-9-Pure-1-Litre-/180612462128?pt=Computing_ComputerComponents_Fans_Heatsinks_SR&hash=item2a0d577630


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ISOPROPANOL-IPA-Isopropyl-Alcohol-99-9-Pure-1-Litre-/180612462128?pt=Computing_ComputerComponents_Fans_Heatsinks_SR&hash=item2a0d577630


How does the taste compare to the everclear?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ISOPROPANOL-IPA-Isopropyl-Alcohol-99-9-Pure-1-Litre-/180612462128?pt=Computing_ComputerComponents_Fans_Heatsinks_SR&hash=item2a0d577630


Thanks Westy! With all the rain came work last week, and no time to make oil, so hopefully this week will be the week of the oil slick at my pad. After I get some of this stuff, of course. . . 

Have a good one


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> How does the taste compare to the everclear?


i dont know but would think itd be any diffrent, i hear u can do it with acetone too


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

Im on it like a fat kid on a cake. Filled a jar half with trim covered it in alcohol and I've swilled some about in all my jars completely stripped em of thc and thrown that in there too. Can't wait for Friday.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2011)

For your glass storage jars that are sticky
You can add a couple of ounces of alcohol to your storage jar and swirl it around and clean all of your jars with it and then evaporate the alcohol for the oil or add it to your trim soak.


cof


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm gonna use my mixing bag from my bubble bags to strain it. Any reason why I shouldn't????


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2011)

I use my 100 screen.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

top tips lads cheers! godspeed fairy!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## indecline (Feb 21, 2011)

hey i have a question, i was told this was the original cheese... does it look cheesy to you? i have 3 of them at the moment.. at around 8 weeks veg from clone.
View attachment 1453795


also i have a blue cheese going but it seems very very sativa to me considering all the cheese grows i have seen are around the 50/50 mark... do you have any pictures of your blue cheese around the second or 3rd week of flower to compare mine to? thanks


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Feb 21, 2011)

indecline said:


> hey i have a question, i was told this was the original cheese... does it look cheesy to you? i have 3 of them at the moment.. at around 8 weeks veg from clone.
> View attachment 1453795
> 
> also i have a blue cheese going but it seems very very sativa to me considering all the cheese grows i have seen are around the 50/50 mark... do you have any pictures of your blue cheese around the second or 3rd week of flower to compare mine to? thanks


ive just harvested a Bubble Cheese, looked quit indica to me, didnt or dosent look very cheesey to me either, but it sure does smell like some cheese.
Peace, Stay High


----------



## indecline (Feb 21, 2011)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> ive just harvested a Bubble Cheese, looked quit indica to me, didnt or dosent look very cheesey to me either, but it sure does smell like some cheese.
> Peace, Stay High


I would like to try the true cheese, so i can see if its as good as they say.

I would also like to try a true satuva, dont think ive ever come across one.

now that im growing i might have to try one, any you could recomend?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Feb 21, 2011)

im new to the game bro, but theres definatly ppl out there that can and will help you man, its all love here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

that actually does look the real deal for once haha fred will cast his eye when he wakes no doubt. i similarly hadnt tried a straight sativa so i bought Ace seeds panama red. its been in flower just over 5 months now .....it better be some dank


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that actually does look the real deal for once haha fred will cast his eye when he wakes no doubt. i similarly hadnt tried a straight sativa so i bought Ace seeds panama red. its been in flower just over 5 months now .....it better be some dank


i guess they do look kinda cheesy. ive got a bx2 that looks carbon copy. panama red polly needs more than 12/12. like 10/14 otherwise itll prolly flower indefinatly. i would give her a an extra 2-4 hrs in dark alone


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2011)

Upon recent reading, the concensus was that anything below 12/12 doesn't assist the flowering process....so would be interesting to see if this is actually true or not. Most tropical areas receive around 12 hours of sun all year....

Today in Panama, lol
Sunrise at06:35in direction100°East




Sunset at18:28in direction260°West




Duration of day: 11 hours, 53 minutes (27 seconds longer than yesterday)
Sun in south at 12:31 at altitude 71° above horizon


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2011)

i tried to find a pic of my cheese in veg but couldnt find one grr looks ok but the real test is flowering and u will know for sure wen u can smell it from 2 streets away


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> i guess they do look kinda cheesy. ive got a bx2 that looks carbon copy. panama red polly needs more than 12/12. like 10/14 otherwise itll prolly flower indefinatly. i would give her a an extra 2-4 hrs in dark alone


 like i could remember to do that every day lmao. but it does interest me, i knew a guy who grew a sativa dominant offspring of a selfed lowryder. it went for 6 months and could have gone on for more no problem, it was 6 months he cut his losses.


DST said:


> Upon recent reading, the concensus was that anything below 12/12 doesn't assist the flowering process....so would be interesting to see if this is actually true or not. Most tropical areas receive around 12 hours of sun all year....
> 
> Today in Panama, lol
> Sunrise at06:35in direction100°East
> ...


 interesting, she's deffo stacking weight but not looking any nearer finished. i could do it with gravity but idve come this far now, it'd be a shame to prematurely finish her


----------



## indecline (Feb 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that actually does look the real deal for once haha fred will cast his eye when he wakes no doubt. i similarly hadnt tried a straight sativa so i bought Ace seeds panama red. its been in flower just over 5 months now .....it better be some dank


5 months... jesus.. kind of puts me off even more ha, guess ill have to keep it in the corner of the flower tent for a few runs them, how do pure sativas yield? 



mr west said:


> i tried to find a pic of my cheese in veg but couldnt find one grr looks ok but the real test is flowering and u will know for sure wen u can smell it from 2 streets away


Well its smelling prettty dank at the moment, second floor bedroom aand i can smell it before i turn the key to my house, going to need a decent filter.

did you happen to grow any blue cheese then? I would love to see some other examples of the little lady. having a problem with it, all my chronic are quite uniform but the blue cheese is a good 2 foot taller. had stick it at the back of the tent and bend that side of the reflector horizontally. ball ache.

even though it has just started to flower, i can smell the blueberry in the stem, very sweet smell, where as the cheese alsmost smells like its been chopped and cured alllready, you wouldnt gues it was still in veg.


----------



## indecline (Feb 22, 2011)

dont know about you guys in America but i was watching this documentary on 4od. its only 20 mins long but it was very interesting after a few J's.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/half-ton-veg/4od


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2011)

indecline said:


> dont know about you guys in America but i was watching this documentary on 4od. its only 20 mins long but it was very interesting after a few J's.
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/half-ton-veg/4od


Tried watchin' it, but without success. I guess it's not available here... in America. Prolly bc they're afraid of the information it would provide to all of us trying to grow 1/2 ton nugs lol


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 22, 2011)

Mr West How are you my friend? got any cheese atm?


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2011)

heres my cheese and livers needing flowering lol.






Livers/blues.






Cheese.


----------



## nog (Feb 22, 2011)

indecline said:


> dont know about you guys in America but i was watching this documentary on 4od. its only 20 mins long but it was very interesting after a few J's. http://www.channel4.com/programmes/half-ton-veg/4od


yes ive watched that, but the cabage leaves taste like shit in a bong, they are worse in joints, however the parsnip is quite nice if you cure it properly.


----------



## nog (Feb 22, 2011)

most of em aint cheese


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2011)

lol^^^^


big cocks, can't watch the video, service not available...


----------



## indecline (Feb 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> heres my cheese and livers needing flowering lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how much a yield do you get of those bad boys, mine are a similar size, dont usually let them get that big so im curious. do you just let them go or trim them up a bit first?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> heres my cheese and livers needing flowering lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice trees westy! those babes getting a tent each or between em?


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2011)

upto and above 3 oze if i hang em right lol. I gotta squweeze em in with two others lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> heres my cheese and livers needing flowering lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna be monsters them westy. They're all ready a couple of huge bitchs


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like a Brazilian under her skirt might help. I like the Roses, you being nice to LGP Mr West? good man!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 22, 2011)

lookin good mate! maybe he got the roses for the 2 fat girls in the veg tent lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2011)

it was LPG's birthday on sat and she got a couple of buncheses. Ill trim down below wen i stick em in lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> it was LPG's birthday on sat and she got a couple of buncheses. Ill trim down below wen i stick em in lol


Hey hey westy whatcha say! Nice looking bushes mate. Hey did you say your going to trim up your johnson before you do it with your gal he he. Sorry lol!!


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE GANJA PRINCESS !!!*


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2011)

I keep a trim deck HC lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

lmfao Happy birfdy LGP pet!


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2011)

information overload, information overload, haha.....

still not sure what NOG meant with "most of em aint cheese"...??


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmfao Happy birfdy LGP pet!


yeh, sorry for being rude, Happy Belated Bifterday...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Westy, how's it going. Having a couple of cups and some BB, getting geared for work lol catch ya later!


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hi Westy, how's it going. Having a couple of cups and some BB, getting geared for work lol catch ya later!


you back to work today mAN that sucks big hairy salty ones that does. LGP thanks every ones for the wishes and love lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> you back to work today mAN that sucks big hairy salty ones that does. LGP thanks every ones for the wishes and love lol.


Ha ha yup! Ah that's ok though I was getting a bit to comfy at home and I'll be done by the end of the week. Bankers hours too lol. Got my old foreman/buddy/growing mate to help me the last couple of days refinishing a floor. I've set him up the last couple of years with clones for his outside grow, and I told him I would do it again...he was happy. I give him some clones and he makes mums out of them to make a little outdoor army. Usually ends up with two or three pounds for him and his girl.

Catch ya later


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2011)

Fair enough as long as the vibes right and ur not making some faceless corp money lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy belated birfday Westy. Hope it was cheesey, man


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Happy belated birfday Westy. Hope it was cheesey, man


my birthday was cheesey and LGP's birthday was oily lmao. Just gotta think about wen ur harvests come and notable dates u must have loadsa weed for and grow accordingly


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 23, 2011)

happy birthday LGP


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> Fair enough as long as the vibes right and ur not making some faceless corp money lol


That wouldn't be me lol....I've had my own business for like 33 years now. It's slowly turning into a front for my grow op : !). Flown below the radar and stayed in the cracks my entire career


----------



## exodus mission (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey all just thought id drop in to see how you all are doing,

Anything new started yet west.......nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> Hey all just thought id drop in to see how you all are doing,
> 
> Anything new started yet west.......nudge nudge wink wink


well i took chese clone today so ill guess ill pop a cheese seeed tomoz lol


----------



## exodus mission (Feb 23, 2011)

gd gd westy keep me informed peace to all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That wouldn't be me lol....I've had my own business for like 33 years now. It's slowly turning into a front for my grow op : !). Flown below the radar and stayed in the cracks my entire career


is there another way to live??????  playing life with a straight bat gets you diddley squat. my family worked honestly and hard all their life for not a lot at the end of it. fuck that for a game of soldiers i say.


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

Celebratory Growing Cycles!!!! yah!!!!


mr west said:


> my birthday was cheesey and LGP's birthday was oily lmao. Just gotta think about wen ur harvests come and notable dates u must have loadsa weed for and grow accordingly


----------



## Outdoorindica (Feb 24, 2011)

I had a bunch of stuff for my B-day, but I was playing paintball from 9am-4pm so I didnt do much smoking until I got home...I think I mostly smoked SAD and Coletrain that day, oh and some Sour Kush, it was nice...


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 24, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> I had a bunch of stuff for my B-day, but I was playing paintball from 9am-4pm so I didnt do much smoking until I got home...I think I mostly smoked SAD and Coletrain that day, oh and some Sour Kush, it was nice...



paintballing must have been fun, i went to some proper sick one a bit outside london i think and it was nutz!bad thing was my cousin got kicked out because he took of his helmet while we were paintballing <- DUMBFUCK lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2011)

I managed to snag a few of these beans >>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/green-house-exodus-cheese
I got some exodus clones im gonner run along side to see how real it is lmao


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> I managed to snag a few of these beans >>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/green-house-exodus-cheese
> I got some exodus clones im gonner run along side to see how real it is lmao


Ohhh yes mr west, i'd like to see who the seeds turn out. Hope you start a journal


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2011)

itl be here mate no use in starting another cheese thred lmao


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> itl be here mate no use in starting another cheese thred lmao


Oh klkl westy, i'll keep a look out.


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2011)

.....woody notes!?!? curing in oak caskets maybe.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 25, 2011)

Mr west Sir, How r U???
Thought you would enjoy a good laugh. As i understand it, Don is currently at the Ice cream place getting us all tastie of this tastie Ice Creaqm..LOLOLOL

LONDON (Reuters) &#8211; A specialist ice cream parlor plans to serve up breast milk ice cream and says people should think of it as an organic, free-range treat.
The breast milk concoction, called the "Baby Gaga," will be available from Friday at the Icecreamists restaurant in London's Covent Garden.
Icecreamists founder Matt O'Connor was confident his take on the "miracle of motherhood" and priced at a hefty 14 pounds ($23) a serving will go down a treat with the paying public.
The breast milk was provided by mothers who answered an advertisement on online mothers' forum Mumsnet.
Victoria Hiley, 35, from London was one of 15 women who donated milk to the restaurant after seeing the advert.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> I managed to snag a few of these beans >>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/green-house-exodus-cheese
> I got some exodus clones im gonner run along side to see how real it is lmao


If it's for real, "Exodus, meet the World." Highly doubtful, I'm guessing.


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2011)

Ive got wood lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 25, 2011)

OOOPS,,,,,looks like I stopped in at the wrong time lol, catch ya when ya don't have wood haha. See ya buddy!


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2011)

some wood i should say lol, its gone now i built a birdhouse in my soul lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

wow cant believe thyey have the nerve to call it exodus.....


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2011)

well exodus was the name of the community that kep the cut going.
http://www.myspace.com/video/exodusrave


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exodus_Collective


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2011)

Dr greenthumb also sells a feminized seed that he claims is "*[S1 Original Clone NOT a cross] Exodus cut" http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm
*


----------



## exodus mission (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello people i have interviewed the man about this exodus and the other strains soon to hit the market he seems pretty sure its the one but i will wait to hear what the cheese man says (westy) lol......
Also i would like to thank a few people for the info i asked for while building my website (You know who you are) which will be open very soon im sure you all will be impressed to what we have to offer.....Lets just say you will get more then ur money worth.... i will keep you posted Peace.....


Westy speak soon matey


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Dr greenthumb also sells a feminized seed that he claims is "*[S1 Original Clone NOT a cross] Exodus cut" http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm
> *


"Sold Out"


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2011)

spoze i had better run a clone of the seed ec to compare cuz seed plants ingenral are better plants lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 26, 2011)

Morning westy how's it going today. Getting ready to pull the trigger on the caseys, their going in with the next batch within a week. My son's coming over later on but I'll get some pics up on Mon. Two phenos, one is pretty stretchy and the other looks like she's built to carry some weight,,,xmas tree shaped with nice tight nodes. They all have had cuttings in the chamber.

Moving a bit slow this morning lol, working on my third cup in the past hour and smoking some HM x BB, very nice tasting and smells tropical fruity and very potent : !). Body is starting to feel better, less pain ahh that's good haha. See ya!


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

Those stretchy ones are also good phenos bru, they should bulk up and give you big colas. combo of the thai and trainwreck and sour d (all big growers with vigour), it's like crossing a 7 foot Dutch guy with a 6.5foot Dutch women...you are gonna get tall baby cloggies, hehe.

I know us indoor growers like compact plants and people always go on about having tight nodes, but then complain when they get mould, lol, but in the correct terroir, a lot of these plants are stretchy as mofo's......anyway, I am sure you will be happy with both.


Highlanders cave said:


> Morning westy how's it going today. Getting ready to pull the trigger on the caseys, their going in with the next batch within a week. My son's coming over later on but I'll get some pics up on Mon. Two phenos, one is pretty stretchy and the other looks like she's built to carry some weight,,,xmas tree shaped with nice tight nodes. They all have had cuttings in the chamber.
> 
> Moving a bit slow this morning lol, working on my third cup in the past hour and smoking some HM x BB, very nice tasting and smells tropical fruity and very potent : !). Body is starting to feel better, less pain ahh that's good haha. See ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 26, 2011)

Ha ha D how's it going brudder! Makings of a good weekend going I hope. I kinda figured that, and I'm training the strechers...it's kinda fun shaping them. Didn't want to give the impression that I thought any less of the tall ones haha. Really gotta get moving around and get my blood flowing and do some stretching myself. Work out some aches and pains and take advantage of this nice sativa I'm enjoying!

Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## exodus mission (Feb 26, 2011)

sold out lol im not haha i have shit loads of packs still waiting for the site to go live lol its soooooooooo fusttttrrrratinggggggg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> well exodus was the name of the community that kep the cut going.
> http://www.myspace.com/video/exodusrave


yeah i know i just mean the exodus collective were all about giving the cut out free for the love of it.


----------



## exodus mission (Feb 26, 2011)

Dont worry don i will bring back the meaning of freeness my friend lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2011)

A website offering beans for free?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

Kool EM, i think it just irks me to think they have released yet another not quite there cross of ti but ill wait and hold off judgement till i see it grown out.


----------



## exodus mission (Feb 26, 2011)

you will have to wait and see tok lol


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 26, 2011)

So basically no


----------



## exodus mission (Feb 26, 2011)

pmsl @tok as i said tok you will get a lot more for your money than anywhere else say no more


----------



## nog (Feb 26, 2011)

they are sick fucks.that london is full of arseholes with too much money mind you they will all have to fuck off soon because once the govt has reduced housing benefit to £500 no dossers will be able to aford to live there and the sick wankers paying £14 for tit milk wont have any poor people to work for them, serves the soft bastards righ. i could buy a quarter for £14 wen i was a lad.mind you it probably cost £50 in that london because it had shit smeared on it, or tit milk.


Hemlock said:


> Mr west Sir, How r U???
> Thought you would enjoy a good laugh. As i understand it, Don is currently at the Ice cream place getting us all tastie of this tastie Ice Creaqm..LOLOLOL
> 
> LONDON (Reuters)  A specialist ice cream parlor plans to serve up breast milk ice cream and says people should think of it as an organic, free-range treat.
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 26, 2011)

nog said:


> i could buy a quarter for £14 wen i was a lad.mind you it probably cost £50 in that london because it had shit smeared on it, or tit milk.


this made me laugh.. pretty fookin hard.  have a good day Westy/everyone...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 26, 2011)

heya ppeps soz aint bin around alot latley but mr west has been hogging the computer. hope everyone is ok. and every1s girls are looking great


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

hey LGP !?! long time, hows tings hope you and bump( if you have one yet???) are doing good!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 26, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> heya ppeps soz aint bin around alot latley but mr west has been hogging the computer. hope everyone is ok. and every1s girls are looking great


Good wishes to ya both hun


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

Westy getting to hog the joints and the pc....nowt much changed there by the sounds, lol. Hi LGP, hope you'se well. D


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2011)

ello cheers guys for the well wishes, we went for our first scan on friday morning and got 6 lovely pics of what looks like an alien lol. It was such a buzz, I was buzzing all day. Still cant belive my dick works lol, after all the anti smoking campaigns that say smokers are less fertile lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> ello cheers guys for the well wishes, we went for our first scan on friday morning and got 6 lovely pics of what looks like an alien lol. It was such a buzz, I was buzzing all day. Still cant belive my dick works lol, after all the anti smoking campaigns that say smokers are less fertile lol.


aaaw mate thats amazing. all seems so real once you see that first scan, i can still remember standing outside hospital ringin the jew too tell him i had a son.

edit: i actually cant remember if i ever said on here that i had a kid lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> aaaw mate thats amazing. all seems so real once you see that first scan, i can still remember standing outside hospital ringin the jew too tell him i had a son.
> 
> edit: i actually cant remember if i ever said on here that i had a kid lol


well you have now mate lol congrats too lol. D recons it maybe a boy but i said from the first few weeks it was gonna be a girl, fek knows lol as long as its a baby and works propper i dunt care. Cant find any super blunts in stock with out paying silly moneys so i got so othjer blunt wraps, we'll see what they like wen they get here lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> well you have now mate lol congrats too lol. D recons it maybe a boy but i said from the first few weeks it was gonna be a girl, fek knows lol as long as its a baby and works propper i dunt care. Cant find any super blunts in stock with out paying silly moneys so i got so othjer blunt wraps, we'll see what they like wen they get here lol.


Geez, yer spluff just gets everywhere, lol. Don't know what is was about that pic, I just saw you and Colin Farrell squashed into a baby image, lol. Anyway, lets hope it gets LGP's looks instead of yours, hehe, j/k. Have a good one, laters, D.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2011)

ah man, made up for you both!! and you can actually stick 2 normal wraps together fyi


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 27, 2011)

Sup mr west congrats on the bun in da oven. i got my own lil princess prego now. wonder if she passes the cheese test. i think so what about u?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 27, 2011)

Well this is the profile pic the nurse managed to get, she said it was a wriggler and that everytime she tried to take a pic it moved. lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2011)

nice one shishkaboy lad


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 27, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> View attachment 1464896
> 
> Well this is the profile pic the nurse managed to get, she said it was a wriggler and that everytime she tried to take a pic it moved. lol


I'll stake a guess,,,,it's a little early but if ya carrying the little darlin low in your belly, I would say we will have a little westy joining the club. 

Top of the mornin to ya both!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'll stake a guess,,,,it's a little early but if ya carrying the little darlin low in your belly, I would say we will have a little westy joining the club.
> 
> Top of the mornin to ya both!!!


good morning mate lol. Just about to start to watch scotland play ireland in the 6 nations rugby championships and they bady need a win lol.
A littele rugby player would be wicked, I played for the school in second row wen i was a yoot


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> good morning mate lol. Just about to start to watch scotland play ireland in the 6 nations rugby championships and they bady need a win lol.
> A littele rugby player would be wicked, I played for the school in second row wen i was a yoot


Ahaha nice!! g luk! Just took a couple of pics of your godchildren, not sure if I have time to post them right now but I will on my thread tonight. Bout to go pick my gal up for some much needed lovin lol.

Later : !)


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2011)

Scotland gloriously lost but it was a tight game lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2011)

The two ghs exodus cheese seeds i planted are up not quite nodding but wont be long lol.


----------



## laceygirl (Feb 28, 2011)

Good to see you are still cranking it here Mr West.... I'll pop in from time to time.... 

The exodus sounds like a wicked girl...

Laceygirl...


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2011)

laceygirl said:


> Good to see you are still cranking it here Mr West.... I'll pop in from time to time....
> 
> The exodus sounds like a wicked girl...
> 
> Laceygirl...


hey Lacy long time no see. Lgp is sat behinde me saying hi and high lol


----------



## ghb (Feb 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> The two ghs exodus cheese seeds i planted are up not quite nodding but wont be long lol.


please explain ghs exodus cheese? greenhouse seeds have come out with another "original uk cheese fem seed"?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 28, 2011)

Morning Mr West how's it going brudder. I really need to catch up with whatcha got growing on! Hey that's cool that you have a couple of their exodus cut started, ya heard much about it : ?)


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Morning Mr West how's it going brudder. I really need to catch up with whatcha got growing on! Hey that's cool that you have a couple of their exodus cut started, ya heard much about it : ?)


Ive been growing the clone only cut of the exodus cheese. It was callewd the exodus cut cus it was the name of the group of ppl who kept the cut going for many years and passed it round freely. The ghs have brought out a seed form of this cut or so they say so im gonna run a couple alongside the real cut to compare lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2011)

The Exodus Cheese(clone only) has been in the U.K for over 20 years and has been very popular around the Bedfordshire region and Birmingham (Midlands) since late 80's. Cheese Pheno was first found in the late 80's in a pack of 15 Sensiseeds Skunk#1 that was originally bred by American breeder living in the netherlands called Sam the Skunkman. The Cheese Pheno was found by a grower from Abbots Langley just 16 miles away from Luton (UK) who was a Boaty on the grand union canal in a disused garden center situated at Hunton Bridge, Abbots Langley. Spiral Tribe, an old music group were there for a while fitting a music rig into their coach,during this time Spiral Tribe recieved the Cheese pheno from the Boaty and from there it passed to the Exodus crew[a underground music movement who traveled around the UK, originaly from Haz manor Luton, Bedfordshire area]who have kept the original strain still to this day[in clone], After recieving the clone Exodus crew decided to name it Cheese and this was not because it smelt or tasted anything like the edible cheese but because it had a distinctive stench a smell different from other skunks,a smell which lingers so much the word which best described it was cheese hence the name.The cheese smell is one of the strongest pungent moorish smells you could ever smell, it has earthy musky with a slight fruity licourice taste with rich skunky smell, its that sublime old school flavour from back in the days ,which is again available for us thanks to the Exodus crew. Exodus Cheese buds look lime green with high calyx to leaf ratio, the buds grow like whispy corn pods, foxtail off nicely and are covered in glistening T.H.C crystals and are also very sticky and a decent carbon filter would be needed.The Strength of Exodus Cheese can vary depending on flowering times and it also depends 100% on the growers methods and experience just like with most cannabis plants, from my personal experience growing the cheese i would harvest week 8-9 for a trippy high buzz but if your looking for medicinal value i would flower Cheese for 10-12 weeks for that narcotic couchlock effect, 12 weeks Cheese will give you the effect of extreme lazyness and is very sleepy buzz and is good for those with eating disorders but it will have to be takeaway.I have been growing Exodus Cheese since 2002 and smoking since 1994, it was passed to me by an old Exodus crew member in his early 50's and he said he had been smoking it for years and its strongest skunk going around since late 80's, ive had this clone only plant in my mother room ever since and the only other strains that could compare to this are like eg OG Kush,East Coast Sour diesel(clone only). I would say Exodus cheese(clone only) is one of the best Elite cannabis strains out there, because you can not say one strain is the best in the World, there are so many flavours and strengths of Cannabis out there and i would be ignorant to think that Exodus Cheese is the best strain in the World ,but it certainly is one of the best. Before BigBuddha released his cross version of Cheese x Afghan into Hightimes cup hardly anyone had heard of it, exept the UK homegrower, so after BB took won the cup every homegrower around the Globe wanted that stenchy sublime old school Cheese skunk in there garden, but with BB Cheese you will be lucky to get anything close pheno to the real exodus Cheese but this is the only way others around the World will get to taste Cheese unless they sum how manage to obtain the real clone,it is just like with ECSD it is also only available in clone but most of us are satisfied with seed version becuase that will the closest most of us will get to tasting the real deal. Exodus Cheese(clone only) is now available around most parts of Europe and i have also heard sum growers in the States & Canada claim they have it now also,i have seen so many growers in the UK claim they had the real Exodus Cheese but they had a slightly watered down version, so i would like to clear the waters by showing you guys pics of the real Exodus Cheese(clone only) and i will also like to invite everyone to come join us at www.thcfarmer.com home of exodus Cheeseheads, you will find so much info on Cheese and we also have a thread dedicated on Cheese(original Exodus Cheese Gallery).If you look into our Cheese Gallery you will notcie the characteristics of the real Cheese, Exodus Cheese leafs are double serrated and you will also notice unlike the BB version exodus Cheese is more of a lime green colour and she also foxtails in week 7. Exodus Cheese is high yeilder but this is totally depending on the growers methods and experience, i would also recomend making Bubble/ice o lator hash out of Exodus Cheese as it will taste of moorish Cheese concentrate and the high will be unbelievable that will leave you dazed and confused.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

thats gotta be the dozenth time ive seen you post that west! never gets stale the cheese lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2011)

well ppl are asking and its easier for me to repost the stolen shite thann for them to go back a few pages and look lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> The Exodus Cheese(clone only) has been in the U.K for over 20 years and has been very popular around the Bedfordshire region and Birmingham (Midlands) since late 80's. Cheese Pheno was first found in the late 80's in a pack of 15 Sensiseeds Skunk#1 that was originally bred by American breeder living in the netherlands called Sam the Skunkman. The Cheese Pheno was found by a grower from Abbots Langley just 16 miles away from Luton (UK) who was a Boaty on the grand union canal in a disused garden center situated at Hunton Bridge, Abbots Langley. Spiral Tribe, an old music group were there for a while fitting a music rig into their coach,during this time Spiral Tribe recieved the Cheese pheno from the Boaty and from there it passed to the Exodus crew[a underground music movement who traveled around the UK, originaly from Haz manor Luton, Bedfordshire area]who have kept the original strain still to this day[in clone], After recieving the clone Exodus crew decided to name it Cheese and this was not because it smelt or tasted anything like the edible cheese but because it had a distinctive stench a smell different from other skunks,a smell which lingers so much the word which best described it was cheese hence the name.The cheese smell is one of the strongest pungent moorish smells you could ever smell, it has earthy musky with a slight fruity licourice taste with rich skunky smell, its that sublime old school flavour from back in the days ,which is again available for us thanks to the Exodus crew. Exodus Cheese buds look lime green with high calyx to leaf ratio, the buds grow like whispy corn pods, foxtail off nicely and are covered in glistening T.H.C crystals and are also very sticky and a decent carbon filter would be needed.The Strength of Exodus Cheese can vary depending on flowering times and it also depends 100% on the growers methods and experience just like with most cannabis plants, from my personal experience growing the cheese i would harvest week 8-9 for a trippy high buzz but if your looking for medicinal value i would flower Cheese for 10-12 weeks for that narcotic couchlock effect, 12 weeks Cheese will give you the effect of extreme lazyness and is very sleepy buzz and is good for those with eating disorders but it will have to be takeaway.I have been growing Exodus Cheese since 2002 and smoking since 1994, it was passed to me by an old Exodus crew member in his early 50's and he said he had been smoking it for years and its strongest skunk going around since late 80's, ive had this clone only plant in my mother room ever since and the only other strains that could compare to this are like eg OG Kush,East Coast Sour diesel(clone only). I would say Exodus cheese(clone only) is one of the best Elite cannabis strains out there, because you can not say one strain is the best in the World, there are so many flavours and strengths of Cannabis out there and i would be ignorant to think that Exodus Cheese is the best strain in the World ,but it certainly is one of the best. Before BigBuddha released his cross version of Cheese x Afghan into Hightimes cup hardly anyone had heard of it, exept the UK homegrower, so after BB took won the cup every homegrower around the Globe wanted that stenchy sublime old school Cheese skunk in there garden, but with BB Cheese you will be lucky to get anything close pheno to the real exodus Cheese but this is the only way others around the World will get to taste Cheese unless they sum how manage to obtain the real clone,it is just like with ECSD it is also only available in clone but most of us are satisfied with seed version becuase that will the closest most of us will get to tasting the real deal. Exodus Cheese(clone only) is now available around most parts of Europe and i have also heard sum growers in the States & Canada claim they have it now also,i have seen so many growers in the UK claim they had the real Exodus Cheese but they had a slightly watered down version, so i would like to clear the waters by showing you guys pics of the real Exodus Cheese(clone only) and i will also like to invite everyone to come join us at www.thcfarmer.com home of exodus Cheeseheads, you will find so much info on Cheese and we also have a thread dedicated on Cheese(original Exodus Cheese Gallery).If you look into our Cheese Gallery you will notcie the characteristics of the real Cheese, Exodus Cheese leafs are double serrated and you will also notice unlike the BB version exodus Cheese is more of a lime green colour and she also foxtails in week 7. Exodus Cheese is high yeilder but this is totally depending on the growers methods and experience, i would also recomend making Bubble/ice o lator hash out of Exodus Cheese as it will taste of moorish Cheese concentrate and the high will be unbelievable that will leave you dazed and confused.


Lovin' it. Was wondering when we'd see this again lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 28, 2011)

haha greenhouse seeds exodus cheese? cheeky bastards....when they made that claim i bet they werent counting on the cheesefather to be growing em out. we will have to see how they compare to the original.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 28, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> haha greenhouse seeds exodus cheese? cheeky bastards....when they made that claim i bet they werent counting on the cheesefather to be growing em out. we will have to see how they compare to the original.


haha im pretty sure they didnt think of that. Oh well, i really cant wait until we find out the difference between the 2.


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2011)

Like i was saying earlier, it wont be fair comparing a seed plant with a 20 year old clone so i think ill have to clone the ghs cheese seed plant 1st.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> Like i was saying earlier, it wont be fair comparing a seed plant with a 20 year old clone so i think ill have to clone the ghs cheese seed plant 1st.


At least you're being fair, Westy lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 28, 2011)

if we are looking for cheese traits then it would be totally fair. Lets see
1)double serrated leaves
2)viney structure
3)early trichs
4)foxtailing buds
5)the roadkill smell
I can see what u mean with the comparisons being unfair. but i would think that would relate to size and sped of growth/vigor. if we are just looking at these traits then it should be a good match up. hopefully. My question is what about the customers that bought the first ghs cheese? By releasing these it tells me i got duped. of course after i by mine and grow em out to find there not stable at all and should not be called cheese he releases a new improved exodus cheese. i want a free pack. even tho there prooly just dr greenthumb rips. and by the way how did dr greenthumb get the uk exodus cheese clone to hermie. i read a lot of places that it woulnd produce sacs.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> hey Lacy long time no see. Lgp is sat behinde me saying hi and high lol


Please say hi to Ganga P for me...


----------



## ghb (Mar 1, 2011)

maybe greenhouse felt they got left behind when it comes to the cheese, i grew one out last year and it clearly wasn't cheese. no smell or taste worth noting, it also produced very little resin.


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2011)

laceygirl said:


> Please say hi to Ganga P for me...


ganga and bump say a yawning morning lacygal


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> if we are looking for cheese traits then it would be totally fair. Lets see
> 1)double serrated leaves
> 2)viney structure
> 3)early trichs
> ...


it will be obviouse if its been crossed with anything. Once ive taken cuts from it it will get flowerd with a clone for bud looks smells and tastes. Ive tried stressing a cheese to make it do something anything but its a pretty hardy cut and wont hermie for love nore money fuking with the light cycle


----------



## ghb (Mar 1, 2011)

if you let it go for an extended period of flowering (12+ weeks) would it not hermie to try and pollinate itself to continue the genetics?


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2011)

ghb said:


> if you let it go for an extended period of flowering (12+ weeks) would it not hermie to try and pollinate itself to continue the genetics?


u would think lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

fair play oh cheese father but i'm thinking i already know what the out come is gonna be. good luck mate, not that u'll need it me old china


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2011)

Cheers las mate, I dont need luck I need room lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

haha i know that feeling  soaked some bx2 cheesy surprises last night ready for putting in pots today lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha i know that feeling  soaked some bx2 cheesy surprises last night ready for putting in pots today lol


i got some of them somewhere i think lol. I got a draw full of odd beans lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info earlier my friend. Clarifies things lol. 

Got an easy day today garden wise, sun's out and a bunch of young girls are sitting in the windows soaking it up...actually it's all of the new yins from your iland. Hey I must live under a rock ahaha...the 012 Olympics are going to be in London next year?!? Get ready for a circus!!


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2011)

Scotland would come top of the world league for Glorious defeats, lol


mr west said:


> Scotland gloriously lost but it was a tight game lol


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> fair play oh cheese father but i'm thinking i already know what the out come is gonna be. good luck mate, not that u'll need it me old china


i hope you get one that has been crossed with the dpq...man those are frosty mofo's.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

DST said:


> i hope you get one that has been crossed with the dpq...man those are frosty mofo's.


i was just saying to donny i hope that i get a bx2 exodus cheese f2 male and a bx2 x dpq male  that dpq looked like cough candy lmao


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a couple of dpp x dpq up at the min, cant wait for them lol


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2011)

I know you hear about this happening, but it's like anything, I think it'll depend on the genetics of the plant. 

Okay, plants do not have a brain as such. chemical reaction within cells I would imagine are what triggers the plant to carry out its cycles of life. One thing a mj plant does when it is nearing the end of it's cycle, as we all know to well, it throws a whole load of energy into the buds to ensure the seed crop is good, strong, viable, etc. they are genetically pre-dispossed to do that. What I cannot get my head round is why a plant that goes past 12 weeks or past it's recommended flowering period would just all of a sudeen produce male sacs and hermie when the plant itself has no conceivable idea that it has not produced seed. I truelly believe this is a trait that exists in plants with possibly a recessive hermaphrodite allele that only shows at certain times when the plant is dying off.

I have and I am sure others have lefts buds and fan leaves on plants to reveg. I never saw any signs of herm (and that particular example I think of was a headband) Other plants do this, the Romulan Timewarp I have just now is throwing out nanners out of calyxes that are swollen to buggery. But then that plant started it's life looking male then decided it wanted to be a girl..classic to herm after a certain period of flower.

If we used the example of plants continuing to receive sunlight and energy in nature, then surely they would all just be throwing out male sacs unless they were farmed....some chance of that happening, haha. Anyway, I just think there are a lot of holes in that theory and just wanted to share my stoned though Deep Blue/Livers joint after a ruby murray and a choco cup cake, thank you very munchingly.




ghb said:


> if you let it go for an extended period of flowering (12+ weeks) would it not hermie to try and pollinate itself to continue the genetics?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Mar 1, 2011)

I think plants can tell when they are going to die and some might try to self preserve. I don't know a lot about that subject but I would think it to be possible. Whats crazy to me is how plants that are flowering in crappy light for a few weeks and then get good light basically start flowering all over again. Its happened to me 2 times now. This grow with the messed up bulb and the grow I tried to use just LEDs and then added an HPS with about 3-4 weeks left in flowering.


----------



## exodus mission (Mar 1, 2011)

hey all,

whats good,

i must say the old ghs cheese was shit i hope for there rep this is the real thing im sure it is but i will wait and see......


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2011)

well u can tell cheese from a cheese cross so we'll know in 12 weeks is lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2011)

What's happening westy. Was just over in strain reviews, stirring up the pot hehe


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's happening westy. Was just over in strain reviews, stirring up the pot hehe


causing truble hc?? things r good here if not a tad chilly lol. kinda scoffed most my casey bud lmao, dun bout 30 grams in bout 4 days lol, only got 68g off it lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah you know me lol, must have been bored at the time. Just planted 4 dog seeds and 1 og seed, another og still in the paper towel. 

That's a lota weed brudder haha...that's why we grow our own. Catch ya on the flip side westy : !)


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> causing truble hc?? things r good here if not a tad chilly lol. kinda scoffed most my casey bud lmao, dun bout 30 grams in bout 4 days lol, only got 68g off it lol.


you're allowed to take a breathe without smoke in it, unless you live in Los Angeles.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Cof, hey I sent you a pm yesterday. Did you get it?


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> you're allowed to take a breathe without smoke in it, unless you live in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> cof


Or London lol, one of th ereasons we moved out of london was the polution lol. Now im in the country where i can smoke as much as i can stuff down my neck. Happy days bt not for long lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 2, 2011)

"Happy days but not for long"?

Why? You two moving back to London? Actually that's were I thought you were lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2011)

nah we up in the middel of the country now far from london lol. Wont be long till i have to curb my shmoking cuz of littel lungs lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

splash out on a vape maybe? wrap the tabs on the head.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> nah we up in the middel of the country now far from london lol. Wont be long till i have to curb my shmoking cuz of littel lungs lol


Ah you'll figure something out lol. I bought a couple of air purifiers recently, one for the budroom and the bigger one for wherever, but when I blow smoke that way it cranks itself up and sucks the smoke up very quickly.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 2, 2011)

I flowered the cheese cut for 11 and a half weeks (only coz i'm lazy and couldn't be arsed to chop it) with zero herming so i think it'd take chemicals and fucking with the lights, high and low ph plus any other aggro you could chuck at the fucker. 
I think gh should give replacement packs of exodus cheese to anyone that can prove they bought a pack of gh cheese, that would be fair imo


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2011)

I was looking at the strain hunters website forum thing at the exodus test grows and they dont all look the same unfortunately


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 2, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I flowered the cheese cut for 11 and a half weeks (only coz i'm lazy and couldn't be arsed to chop it) with zero herming so i think it'd take chemicals and fucking with the lights, high and low ph plus any other aggro you could chuck at the fucker.
> I think gh should give replacement packs of exodus cheese to anyone that can prove they bought a pack of gh cheese, that would be fair imo


thats the exact point i was making. it would be fair then otherwise its not. I am gonna send them a message about it too. Bbut they dont ship to where i am so it wouldnt matter anyways. i just got screwed. that would be a lot of free seeds to give away too. they wouldnt do it anyway


----------



## Outdoorindica (Mar 2, 2011)

Whats this about Greenhouse Exodus Cheese? Is that something they have coming out in the future, because all I see on sites is their regular cheese, which I personally had a bad experience with yield and potency wise...


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2011)

Outdoorindica said:


> Whats this about Greenhouse Exodus Cheese? Is that something they have coming out in the future, because all I see on sites is their regular cheese, which I personally had a bad experience with yield and potency wise...


http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/green-house-exodus-cheese
you gotta keep an eye out they are released and out there mate


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> out there mate


Is there anybody..........
[youtube]Kpy7seH5Hc8[/youtube]

Have a nice weekend Mr West, LGP!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2011)

Weekends are the same as week days for us, everyday is a holiday for the infirmed.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

well enjoy it regardless, lol.


mr west said:


> Weekends are the same as week days for us, everyday is a holiday for the infirmed.


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2011)

DST said:


> well enjoy it regardless, lol.


thats why i tray and start my flowering on a friday so every friday they are a week farther into flower. Yay suns out to play today, still could be a few ° warmer but wrap up well and we'll be fine. Cheers D mate hope u and the mrs have a rejouvenating and relaxing.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2011)

afternoon fred! hope you n the princess + bump are good!


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2011)

yeah we are all fine donny boy, the princess is sat knitting furiously and im wondering wether i should pot the ec ghs seeds into coco or let em strech in the prop a day longer lmao. Hows ya sen? Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2011)

good good fella!, nothing major planned just a quiet one i think, a big weekend might kill me haha, *tiger blood don, tiger blood*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey there westy hows it going. Thinking I'm ready for spring here


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2011)

hiya HC mate, i think we all are gagging for some springtime lovelyness
[youtube]/v/98P-gu_vMRc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there westy hows it going. Thinking I'm ready for spring here


wish i could send some of our weather to u. we've been having weather in the70-80s lately. the tree's in my yard are lowering like its spring


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> wish i could send some of our weather to u. we've been having weather in the70-80s lately. the tree's in my yard are lowering like its spring


I wish that you could too bro lol. We have a season here before spring actually...it's called mud season haha. Seriously!


----------



## indecline (Mar 4, 2011)

I dont know if you remember the Blue cheese i was asking about. IT was LST'd early on hence all the branching.

well heres the blue cheese next to one of my chronic, both at week 4 flower.. anyone ever grown a blue cheese like this?

(allready posted on club 600 but wanted to know a little more about my pheno. have my misses there so you get an idea of the height)


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2011)

indecline said:


> I dont know if you remember the Blue cheese i was asking about. IT was LST'd early on hence all the branching.
> 
> well heres the blue cheese next to one of my chronic, both at week 4 flower.. anyone ever grown a blue cheese like this?
> 
> ...








how tall is ya mrs?


----------



## indecline (Mar 4, 2011)

177cm or 5 foot 8.

the chronic is allready pretty frosty but the blue cheese has nothing, looks like im in for the long haul.


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2011)

a branchy blue cheese could be cheesey pheno, dipends whats in the make up of the blueberry that its crossed with tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2011)

looks well sativa dom that decline, more so than the cheese imo. mornin fred! wasnt expecting a stray nip shot first thing lol


----------



## indecline (Mar 5, 2011)

well i hope it doesnt take too long. i only have the 2 tents.
its 4 weeks flower right now.
i have to get another 6 chronic grown, clones 24 times, all flowered, dried and cured before the first day of august, so might even end up choppin git early if it takes too long.


heres a shot of the 3 cheese i have at the moment, there in week one of flower, not much going on yet, but in the process of putting a screen up because i have a feeling its going to shootup soon.


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2011)

they get a bit floppy in flower lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Westy, how goes it brother? Just figured I'd drop in and drop off a little cheese love for ya... here's my girls at the end of week 3. Have a good one!


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey Westy, how goes it brother? Just figured I'd drop in and drop off a little cheese love for ya... here's my girls at the end of week 3. Have a good one!


3 weeks?? they look bout 2 weeks, what ya growing in? theyt look nice an green>>>>>>
I need to go to bed need to do kitten ranch dutys in the morning lol ill maybe snap a few of the kittys for ya lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> 3 weeks?? they look bout 2 weeks, what ya growing in? theyt look nice an green>>>>>>
> I need to go to bed need to do kitten ranch dutys in the morning lol ill maybe snap a few of the kittys for ya lol


lmao I guess that's what I get for growing organic... some 'roots' soil and smart pots, organic nutes. lets see yers!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 5, 2011)

You snap a few of the kitties westy, I'm going to get my camera when my girl comes over and see if I can get her to play. Can't let indecline have all of the fun hehe


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 5, 2011)

fook me, actually, I guess they are looking a lil on the underdeveloped side. I must be on the slow train, too lmao


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> You snap a few of the kitties westy, I'm going to get my camera when my girl comes over and see if I can get her to play. Can't let indecline have all of the fun hehe


all hail the photographer and what ever he or she can shoot. Shoot for the stars and u might just hit the moon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2011)

may be you mean, two weeks since the pistils have shown? Was it a slow starter in the flowering department may be.....they look happy like Westy said.



Bobotrank said:


> fook me, actually, I guess they are looking a lil on the underdeveloped side. I must be on the slow train, too lmao


We want pics of pussy!!! And I don't mean you HC, don't want your girl beating you up for being a vert, lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2011)

lol, hc dunt u listen to mr D, u go for it if u can lmao but dont get caught lol. In my head i sounded like the old man in family guy lol. Get ur fat arse over here sonny>>>>>>>>>
preverts anonomous enter here
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=50589389893


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2011)

_D'on't forget to invite your friends. Don't lie, they're all perverts too. Takes one to know one. _


mr west said:


> lol, hc dunt u listen to mr D, u go for it if u can lmao but dont get caught lol. In my head i sounded like the old man in family guy lol. Get ur fat arse over here sonny>>>>>>>>>
> preverts anonomous enter here
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=50589389893


that's funny!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2011)

so did everyone else have the conversation bout posting pics of your 'other' girl????  600 readers wives thread in the offing right there hahaha. wheres me plastic mack......?


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2011)

it would just get stopped. And my misses would give me a swift kick in the gonads for even suggesting it  and she's got a reasonable round house with a good whipping action around her waist (great technique = devastating effects to gonads!)

perhaps i could put some protective gear on, then ask!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> so did everyone else have the conversation bout posting pics of your 'other' girl????  600 readers wives thread in the offing right there hahaha. wheres me plastic mack......?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 6, 2011)

DST said:


> may be you mean, two weeks since the pistils have shown? Was it a slow starter in the flowering department may be.....they look happy like Westy said.
> 
> We want pics of pussy!!! And I don't mean you HC, don't want your girl beating you up for being a vert, lol.





mr west said:


> lol, hc dunt u listen to mr D, u go for it if u can lmao but dont get caught lol. In my head i sounded like the old man in family guy lol. Get ur fat arse over here sonny>>>>>>>>>
> preverts anonomous enter here
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=50589389893





DST said:


> _D'on't forget to invite your friends. Don't lie, they're all perverts too. Takes one to know one. _
> 
> 
> that's funny!!!





Don Gin and Ton said:


> so did everyone else have the conversation bout posting pics of your 'other' girl????  600 readers wives thread in the offing right there hahaha. wheres me plastic mack......?


Goooooood Sunday morning!!!

Nooope....Got shot done real fast, maybe I'll wait till she has a couple of drinks in her! Or at least in a little better mood haha. Give me a week guys lol

Wakey bakey with some hm x bb, that's about all I have until after harvest this week. Or until I make some hash. Friggen CRAZY weather here...48F and raining, starting to see the ground even! Going to turn colder today and they are forcasting 18" of snow by tomorrow morning. Oiy vay

Have a good Sunday


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 6, 2011)

DST said:


> it would just get stopped. And my misses would give me a swift kick in the gonads for even suggesting it  and she's got a reasonable round house with a good whipping action around her waist (great technique = devastating effects to gonads!)
> 
> perhaps i could put some protective gear on, then ask!


DST, sometimes gear is not enough to protect our gear! I'd just ask over the phone... then don't come back for a couple hours 



DST said:


> may be you mean, two weeks since the pistils have shown? Was it a slow starter in the flowering department may be.....they look happy like Westy said.


Maybe I do only mean 2. It's been 3 weeks they've been in 12/12. Not to sound like a total friggin' idiot (I've mostly done outdoor where I'm not sure exactly when they've 'turned', so never done the week 1 flower, week 2, 3... just by the looks of the trichs), but do you normally give them a week to switch over to 12/12 before you start counting? I feel like I would have really missed something in my endless hours of reading I've done. Then again, I do smoke pot. 

They are happy girls, tho. Temps go from mid 50's to low 70's during the day, and humidity is around 50-somethin' percent most of the time. So maybe I'm just on the slow train... 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> DST, sometimes gear is not enough to protect our gear! I'd just ask over the phone... then don't come back for a couple hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive always been confused as to when to start ounting flowering. so now i just go from when i see first pistils.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ive always been confused as to when to start ounting flowering. so now i just go from when i see first pistils.


Thanks, Tryna! I guess I am about a week behind then... which is fine w/ me! As long as they are healthy, stinky lil monsters I'm happy lol...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

lol, i dont kno how long my youngin are in. lol, im goin by the hairs lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 6, 2011)

Day 1 of flower for me is the day after they get flipped.

I'm such a nice guy lol. It was pouring rain this morning so I went up to the horse barn to help my hottie out with her chores. 27 stables lol. Snowing giant sugar flakes (maple sugar for you flatlanders ; ) when I left. The kind that add up real quick!

Yeah don't ask your chick to bare her butt for the world to see when they are tired, sober and pms lol. Mentioned it again this morning and when she realized that I wasn't talking about using her face she seemed a bit more receptive to the idea. We shall see.


----------



## Psychild (Mar 7, 2011)

+sub +rep Been reading through your journal, great looking bud!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning Sir. How's it mate, all good i hope. Need to have a catch up some time man! Bet you could help me with some Q's on my new start with coco and my first dabb. at the x-ing. Managed to get a good cut of a real cheesey plant and a couple other's, so after having a wee look through you'r work, then you'r the guy who know's right off the bat exactly what i need help with learning! Don't worry, im not a complete newbie lol 
Take it easy man
Peace


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2011)

how can i help cindyguy?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning westy, hows it going mate


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Morning westy, hows it going mate


good than ks m8, busy choppin this morning lol. just eating now and then a livers joint, did u get that snow?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> good than ks m8, busy choppin this morning lol. just eating now and then a livers joint, did u get that snow?


Chop day, huh? Kool kool! Got a bit to do myself as well. A livers joint sounds nice, I should roll some joints...I always smoke out of my glass but never dubes, not really sure why. So livers is a NL phenotype huh. If I get a good producing cut in my l x cc, I'll prolly call it Northern Lights x CC. NL has a real good reputation in these parts and is supposed to be great outdoors too at this longitude. Not sure about the cherry cheese outdoors but if it's part AK48 then that should be a quick finisher too. Today is day 2 for them and the caseybands. All three of the godchildren have cuttings in soil now too....Great Godfather lol!!


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

oooh, day of sticky fingers....happy chopping Westy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

no ak48 in the cherry cheese HC. cherry assasin x exodus x black rose. everyone hopes for a fast finishing weighty number eh lol, i reckon theres a good chance.

where's the pr0n westy?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no ak48 in the cherry cheese HC. cherry assasin x exodus x black rose. everyone hopes for a fast finishing weighty number eh lol, i reckon theres a good chance.
> 
> Ah ok got it. I think ahaha. Did you make that cross?? How did BR get into things, if you know?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

came from potpimp that way bro, nothin to do with me, potpimp is no longer on the web either


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 7, 2011)

They had some killer crosses over there didn't they. Was checking them out at one time but all the bad publicity scared me off. Very cool you got some beans from him!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

yeah the guy did a moonlight flit owing a lot of folks. wish id snapped up some cali connect gear it was going at good prices. hell of a lot cheaper than they are now...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 7, 2011)

Just checked and we have 3 confirmed females and the other 2 haven't sprouted any sex organs yet. 

Smoking the last of the P10 right now, only had enough to fill half a bowl so I filled the other half with p10 kief haha. Get ready for take off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

blast off in T minus..... haha


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Mar 7, 2011)

hey ya fellas! jus got my speedy gonsales regular autos, 3 early skunks, ww x big bud and ppp femes


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Mar 7, 2011)

how ya bin doin westie?long time no see


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

I am not surprised Swerve charges so much for his seeds, I have seen him twice over in Amsterdam now in the last month; flashing around his wears, lol.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah the guy did a moonlight flit owing a lot of folks. wish id snapped up some cali connect gear it was going at good prices. hell of a lot cheaper than they are now...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2011)

swerve sound's like a good name for this dude! And that's me not having a scoobie doo what's what or who's who lol. Just in to say evening man!


----------



## dan walters (Mar 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> For jester. echeese bud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr west u truly are a ledge 'bows'


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 7, 2011)

sup cheetah long time bro. prolly dont member me


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2011)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> hey ya fellas! jus got my speedy gonsales regular autos, 3 early skunks, ww x big bud and ppp femes


fuck me. Blast from the past, bloody good to see ya man. What happend with the roof garden? Im sure im still subed to it lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2011)

dan walters said:


> Mr west u truly are a ledge 'bows'



man them pics are nearly two years old lol. Heres so newer pics lol.
Heres the engineers dream at 6 weeks 12/12 and two phenos of deeep psycho at same age.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

Is the top one the ED Fred? Looking hella frosty.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Mar 8, 2011)

omg westie, u have 14k posts lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Is the top one the ED Fred? Looking hella frosty.


yes mate thats the gal edweena


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2011)

Mr. Cheetah said:


> omg westie, u have 14k posts lol


yeah man, so much but like someone was saying rather nastily. 12 posts a day and u can bet most of its rubbish lol few gems of wisdom but mostly chit chat u know like we used to do all those years ago lol?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

looks like its going to be a reet stonking cola there fred mate, top draw draw!

sup cheetah! tell me you took pics of your roof grow finished up!?!?


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (Mar 8, 2011)

sup dude? nah, i didn't. no more pics on the net... its called paranoia lol. roof grow lasted me about 4 months which is very good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

lmao paranoia. dude you were growing on your roof hahahahaha oh well i guess everyone gets the fear now n then


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Westy ya holding out on us lol! Nice pics, must be your princess took them ; !)


----------



## dan walters (Mar 8, 2011)

lol yeh i know mate was reading through the thread from start to finish


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> yeah man, so much but like someone was saying rather nastily. 12 posts a day and u can bet most of its rubbish lol few gems of wisdom but mostly chit chat u know like we used to do all those years ago lol?


Congrats Westy! im almost at 20k lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2011)

my 1st ever Exodus cheese cut. Just shows ya what u can get from a plant i must of had dozens of ounces off this one cut lol, Epic>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Westy ya holding out on us lol! Nice pics, must be your princess took them ; !)


my mrs is scared of my camera lmao, she dont like touching it let alone using it lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey westy what's the good word today my friend! 

I was able to get my rig out by about 6 oclock last night lol. Another sunny day here so that's a shot in the arm, got a little trimming to do this morning. And then more shoveling haha

Later buddy, have a good day!


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2011)

we are great cheers matesmokinbg some deep psychosis at min the last thing to come down lol, nice but could maybe do with a cure lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 9, 2011)

Glad to hear that things are well. LGP showing yet??


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Glad to hear that things are well. LGP showing yet??


yeah if she lifys her top up theres no getting away from it lol gives me a funny warm feeling lol, I love her more than ever now lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 9, 2011)

That's really cool bro. Westys glowing! Your going to make a great dad, pops : !)


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

bless, he's a big softy at heart.


mr west said:


> yeah if she lifys her top up theres no getting away from it lol gives me a funny warm feeling lol, I love her more than ever now lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2011)

[youtube]/v/DGrffn_LKzE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

too funny. they could almost just change that advert at the end by making the package say Viagra, lol.


mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/DGrffn_LKzE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2011)

[youtube]/v/zpl5KvmWL5Y?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2011)

Monkeys in shoes! I totally agree.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 10, 2011)

Morning mate! How you feeling? Prob baked man lol. I'll hit-u-up later bro!

Peace


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 10, 2011)

he aint out of bed yet. sleeping like a baby. its not normal for me to be up 1st. his mum got a feel of ma bump yesterday shes starting to get excited to. its weird coz ive felt ma belly hardening for a few weeks now but mr west has only just realised lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2011)

Morning lGp, how you keepin luv? Getting to the exciting stage now. Whens the next scan?



Lil ganja princess said:


> he aint out of bed yet. sleeping like a baby. its not normal for me to be up 1st. his mum got a feel of ma bump yesterday shes starting to get excited to. its weird coz ive felt ma belly hardening for a few weeks now but mr west has only just realised lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning lGp, how you keepin luv? Getting to the exciting stage now. Whens the next scan?


im ok dis morning. ive gotten over the morning sickness part of it. just getting lil twinges and trying to figure out what it is and get used to the baby starting to move. its still a new experience.

i should have my 20 week scan at around the 8th april, but im waiting on a letter. coz the couldnt make my appointment when i had ma last scan coz the 8th was all book up so they were gunna try and squeeze me in around that date.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2011)

It's a long flowerer eh, week 20, phew. All my best wishes for it. Take it easy LGP. Peace, D


Lil ganja princess said:


> im ok dis morning. ive gotten over the morning sickness part of it. just getting lil twinges and trying to figure out what it is and get used to the baby starting to move. its still a new experience.
> 
> i should have my 20 week scan at around the 8th april, but im waiting on a letter. coz the couldnt make my appointment when i had ma last scan coz the 8th was all book up so they were gunna try and squeeze me in around that date.


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2011)

morning peeps Im tired this morning lol, too much dog last night, kent stop yawning today lol. Psychosis will sort me out and fire me up maybe >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

mornin fred and LGP! hope alls grand in babbylon!


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2011)

We good, got lgp killing strangers at a wiked pace on black ops lol and im shomoking dog still lol. Hows it going for u up there in the North?


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2011)

Bloody windy here today, hope the fairy don't get blown off course.....


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Bloody windy here today, hope the fairy don't get blown off course.....


Lol yeah next doors wheeelie bins jus gone over, frightening the living crap out of me wile i was pissing lol.Apprently the uk is the windyest country in europe lol. Any one remember the storm of 87?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

aye much the same here sideways walking haha im sat snug in the office, tunes on with the lights dim. a big cup of tea and a daft stoned grin on my face. happy days


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> Lol yeah next doors wheeelie bins jus gone over, frightening the living crap out of me wile i was pissing lol.Apprently the uk is the windyest country in europe lol. Any one remember the storm of 87?


yeah we got sent home from school and some of severnoaks oak trees got blown down, they replanted them since and theres 11 oaks now lmao. got an aunt that lives down that way


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah we got sent home from school and some of severnoaks oak trees got blown down, they replanted them since and theres 11 oaks now lmao. got an aunt that lives down that way


lol I used to live in the southeast of london at the time and we were off school, powerlines and trees down all over the place lol. Never seen such devistation


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone remember the power cuts in ther 70's with the miners strikes? I was only a lad but it was sooo exciting, I loved it when the power went off. Baked beans on the camping stove and card games all night. Good old Arthur Scargill, lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2011)

Alright Westy. I've got my Liver's going good and looking healthy. Going to Prob. need some advice on, best way's to to grow it and deal with the obvious oder thac comes with  Just as in topping, and what to leave without having alot of popcorn to mess with. There will no doubd be someone else that has grown it more freaquently and recently, but you'r advice is allway's stellar!


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2011)

no naked flames in my kitchen lol or url make all my cats do dog impressions lol.





Evaporations started early so i get a taste tonight lol fingers crossed i dunt blow the flat up b4 then lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2011)

aye vent well chief and watch where your sparking up!!! lmao


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah got the extracor on in the kitchen suckingair out lol and we only got one lighter between us and i have it in my hand so no candles or anything


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye vent well chief and watch where your sparking up!!! lmao


Says the man who was evaporating his earl on top of his hps lol...just giving ya shit donny boy  You done work for the week?

How's it going Westy?? Oil on the menu for this evening...very nice!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2011)

hahahah i was para till i got home n saw there were no fireengines about... pretty much HC not much in on a friday afternoon, pub about 3-4pm usually for a couple. my oil seemed to be a touch over evapourated but i think it will be easier to handle this way.

oil for tea fred?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah i was para till i got home n saw there were no fireengines about... pretty much HC not much in on a friday afternoon, pub about 3-4pm usually for a couple. my oil seemed to be a touch over evapourated but i think it will be easier to handle this way.
> 
> oil for tea fred?


Ahh happy hour...brings me back to my youth bro lol. The local pub was one block away and 5 of us close friends in our early 20's rented a 5 bedroom house just a few blocks from downtown. We had quite the rep,,,after hours party house, fri night poker till dawn, man we owned that town. Ya seen the movie Animal House?

Just took some pics of the hash that I made last night, I'll post em in a min


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2011)

hahahah animal house!?!?! you were that bad!?!?! lol yeah i know it haha.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2011)

I saw some popcorn buds that had been dipped in oil and sprinkled with kief. Sounds like a good way to imbibe.
You can add some alcohol to the sludge to loosen it and dip your buds just before it thickens.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2011)

imbibe or blast off hahaha sounds like fun, i think im just going to blow some of next crop on the oil bell for my bong and save a good chunk of the erl till then. might still make a couple of oily nugs tho just to try... purely in the interest of science of course.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah animal house!?!?! you were that bad!?!?! lol yeah i know it haha.


No we were that good 

What a fun city to grow up in...it's a college town with universities and schools galore! And enough bars to keep up with all of the kids (except the drinking age is 21 now). A few blocks from where we lived a couple of local hippies had a single/double scope ice cream shop on the corner. Those two boys went on and did pretty good for themselves. You may have heard of them, their names are Ben and Jerry lol. My first cousin was their PR spokesman up until a few years ago when he developed and later died from cancer. Jerry was at the funeral, Ben was away somewhere. Another local bunch of boys,,,the band Phish. Town is full of Phishheads now, also how ben and jerry came up with the name for their ice cream..Phishfood lol!

Ha ha there's some useless bits of tidbits for yall : !)


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2011)

hey every body lol kinda bin watching the earthquake on the news all day wile waitng for evaporation lol Terrible stuff happening. We got some ben n jerrys in the freeza lol ill lift a spoon afte dinner lol


----------



## stabone (Mar 11, 2011)

damn, I had no clue about that earthquake, crazy stuff


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> hey every body lol kinda bin watching the earthquake on the news all day wile waitng for evaporation lol Terrible stuff happening. We got some ben n jerrys in the freeza lol ill lift a spoon afte dinner lol


Waves are hitting the west coast as we speak... Santa Cruz, CA just got hit, and so did Crescent City-- again. Nuts...


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2011)

eating cookie dough as i type lol. hmm yummy lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 11, 2011)

hope all is good westy. been offline for a few days smoking on my rhinopunch and i am well proud of her i must say...


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2011)

Oil be seeing you in all the old familiar places


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2011)

If you smoke that you'll never make it...






cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2011)

well im doing a good job lol only had a few but it feels like a lot lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

hahaha good luck for when u do that shit bro, ur gonna be a space cadet  great work bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2011)

man mines like hard treacle  yours looks much more workable lol hope your good man! tho your probably sleepin it off lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2011)

juust got me lips on my wakeybakey d'ogy joint, watching the news still lol. Ill go look at the oil ina bit lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man mines like hard treacle  yours looks much more workable lol hope your good man! tho your probably sleepin it off lol


did u forget about it on the balast then cuz i was watchin mine ever 10 mins or so and as soon as it stoppped moving wen i lifted it up i took it off the heat and let it finish off naturaly


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2011)

aye i left it on the light hood for 12 hours


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i left it on the light hood for 12 hours


ooops, nah it works quicker than that, i put mine on at bout ten am and it was done by bout 7pmish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2011)

i might syringe a tiny amount of everclear into the jar n mix it a bit.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i might syringe a tiny amount of everclear into the jar n mix it a bit.


i was just thinking that. use a bit of everclear to loosen it up again


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2011)

I got a vaporisor today.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170491500010&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Temps to vape your meds
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LOW TEMPERATURE: up to 150C (302F)

Angelica: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)
Black Horehound: 100C to 125C (212F to 257F)
Blue Lotus: 100C to 125C (212F to 257F)
Calea: 100C to 125C (212F to 257F)
Chamomile: 100C to 125C (212F to 257F)
Clove: 125C to 150C (257F to 302F)
Corn Silk: 100C to 125C (212F to 257F)
Dandelion: 125C to 150C (257F to 302F)
Goldenrod: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)
Gotu Kola: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)
Horsetail: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)
Hyssop: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)
Lavender: 100C to 125C (212F to 257F)
Meadowsweet: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)
Motherwort: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)
Passionflower: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)
Peppermint: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)
Purslane: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)
Rue: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)
Sage: 125C to 150C (257F to 302F)
Saint Johns Wort: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)
Thyme: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)
Tobacco: 125C to 150C (257F to 302F)
Wormwood: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)
Yarrow: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)
Yerba Mate: 100C to 150C (212F to 302F)


MEDIUM TEMPERATURE: up to 170C (347F)

Anise: 150C to 170C (302F to 347F)
Caraway: 150C to 170C (302F to 347F)
Cat's Claw: 150C to 170C (302F to 347F)
Coffee: 150C to 170C (302F to 347F)
Comfrey: 150C to 170C (302F to 347F)
Damiana: 150C to 170C (302F to 347F)
Ephedra: 125C to 170C (257F to 347F) *use sparingly / increases heart rate*
Fennel: 150C to 170C (302F to 347F)
Feverfew: 125C to 170C (257F to 347F)
Hawthorn: 125C to 170C (257F to 347F)
Ginkgo: 125C to 170C (257F to 347F)
Guarana: 125C to 170C (257F to 347F)
Lion's Tail: 150C to 170C (302F to 347F)
Milk Thistle: 125C to 170C (257F to 347F)
Mugwort: 150C to 170C (302F to 347F)
Prickly Poppy: 150C to 170C (302F to 347F)
Red Poppy: 125C to 170C (257F to 347F)
Saw Palmetto: 125C to 170C (257F to 347F)
Sweet Flag: 150C to 170C (302F to 347F)


HIGH TEMPERATURE: up to 185C (365F)
Amanita Muscaria: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F) *purity important*
Barberry: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Burdock: 150C to 185C (302F to 365F)
Cannabis: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Couch Grass: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Evening Primrose: 150C to 185C (302F to 365F)
Fringe Tree: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Garlic: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Ginger 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Ginseng: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Hops: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Kava Kava: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F) *use sparingly*
Kola Nut: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Kratom: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Licorice: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Maca Root: 150C to 185C (302F to 365F)
Marshmallow: 150C to 185C (302F to 365F)
Sida Cordifolia: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Sinichuichi (Mayan Sun Opener): 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Turmeric: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Valerian: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Wattle Gum Leaf: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Wild Yam: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)
Yohimbe: 170C to 185C (338F to 365F)

ALWAYS start at the lower end of the temperature range and move up from there IF necessary. Most of the time, you can successfully vaporize at the lowest temp in the range.

ULTRA HIGH TEMPERATURE: up to 200C (392F)
Temps over 200C are not recommended

Salvia Divinorum: 200C (392F)

Toxic byproducts do get emitted at temperatures over 200C as you get closer to combustion. Due to that, we do not recommend anyone use continuous temps over 200C.

Herbs and Essential Oils are the easiest to vaporize.
Barks and Roots are harder to vaporize, make sure they are finely ground.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 12, 2011)

Westy, I don't see cannabis on that list... does this mean you'll only be vaporizing wattle gum leaves and chamomile? lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Westy, I don't see cannabis on that list... does this mean you'll only be vaporizing wattle gum leaves and chamomile? lol


4th one from top of high temps, helps if u read all of it lmao>>>>


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 12, 2011)

Between burdock and couch grass ( what is this? too many amber trichs?)


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 12, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Westy, I don't see cannabis on that list... does this mean you'll only be vaporizing wattle gum leaves and chamomile? lol


jeeezus. I am a fawkin' idiot, aren't I? I have no excuses. lmfao. . .


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2011)

One spliff at a time lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 13, 2011)

That's a wicked looking number westy! Going to invest in a Vape myself soon as the fund's allow lol. This tobacco shit is a killer lmao


----------



## rasclot (Mar 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> I got a vaporisor today.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170491500010&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> ...


shit man didnt know u could vapourize all of that shit lol i know wich 1 i would prefer lol do u still get the flavour of the weed u put in it if u do im gonna get 1 ras


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2011)

U kinda do yeah ras its a diffrent expiurence to smoking vaping much much cleaner


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2011)

Morning Westy bro hows it going. You vaping to save on your lungs and throat? I got one a few years ago but could not get used to it...something about a pipe in your hand and smoke in your lungs lol. Been thinking about digging mine out though, damn smoke in the lungs!


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2011)

i been vaping and smoking with gay abandon mate its jus an added buzz lol. lgp wont touch it so im on me joneses with it unless there are friends round lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 13, 2011)

Vapes are great. I was a skeptic for a long time, but now that I've got one I have a hard time going back. If you want to take it to the next level (and who doesn't?!), you can buy these little glass elbows that'll fit on the tubing from the vape, and then fit into a bong. That way you can rip the vapes through the bings, and, well... good stuff happens.

A big, fat joint will always send me to the moon, though. Enjoy yer vapes, Westy!


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2011)

heres my vape bulb thing lol should i rinse with warm milk?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

daaaaaamn son slow down haha youve only had the thing a day or two hahaa nice work westy broseph


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey there westy. I don't know if you caught it over on my thread yesterday, but before I closed up shop for the weekend I checked the Caseys again....and one of them fooled me! It's a girl!! Yes!!!

And I may be mistaken but those temps for cannabis are to high. I don't think your supposed to go much over 250F in your vape


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there westy. I don't know if you caught it over on my thread yesterday, but before I closed up shop for the weekend I checked the Caseys again....and one of them fooled me! It's a girl!! Yes!!!
> 
> And I may be mistaken but those temps for cannabis are to high. I don't think your supposed to go much over 250F in your vape


well thats good news mate lol, was quite pissed off about that lol. My vape has a temp control but no marks of actual temps its just a plus or minus dial and i only ever have it half way, maybe quarter way will make it less oily??


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> i been vaping and smoking with gay abandon mate its jus an added buzz lol. lgp wont touch it so im on me joneses with it unless there are friends round lol


I'm sure you'll get through it mate lol, how's trick's. Not had much chance to catch up with the troop's, but the gang in the garden are mighty fine looking man! So how's the vape working for you? Sound's like some more fun


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah the vapes a laugh, but for serious fun u canny beat oily blunts lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 15, 2011)

Taken me a day and an age to track you down westy! No wonder though bro, you're probably floating round in a haze after all the oil you've been smoking, haha.


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Taken me a day and an age to track you down westy! No wonder though bro, you're probably floating round in a haze after all the oil you've been smoking, haha.


oil is nice, does the trick u want. great for getting rid of unwanted guests but it also gives ppl reason to stay. I love ppl>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ghb (Mar 15, 2011)

never tried a vape, do you like?. as cof said the feel of smoke in your lungs is quite sexy, i would imagaine vaping to be like smoking a poorly lit joint when you just don't get a decent drag on it.

oil blunts are the future eh?, i might have a go next time round, my latest hash run was very oily indeed, i couldn't understand why, knocks you out though.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

ghb said:


> never tried a vape, do you like?. as cof said the feel of smoke in your lungs is quite sexy, i would imagaine vaping to be like smoking a poorly lit joint when you just don't get a decent drag on it.
> 
> oil blunts are the future eh?, i might have a go next time round, my latest hash run was very oily indeed, i couldn't understand why, knocks you out though.


the feel of cancer in your lungs aint so sexy........


----------



## ghb (Mar 15, 2011)

i can imagine, maybe if i ever get paranoid about my health i may invest


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

ghb said:


> i can imagine, maybe if i ever get paranoid about my health i may invest


how can you not be paranoid about your health when you smoke......i bought a volcano over 3 years ago and gave up smoking, its amazing how much better you feel even though you think you were already pretty healthy....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> the feel of cancer in your lungs aint so sexy........





del66666 said:


> how can you not be paranoid about your health when you smoke......i bought a volcano over 3 years ago and gave up smoking, its amazing how much better you feel even though you think you were already pretty healthy....


I'm not going to argue with you over your second statement because I'm sure your right on the money. However I don't agree with your first post, especially on a tokers site. There are health issues that can arise from the act of smoking weed but cancer is not one of them. At least more rare than other issues. A human cell is programed to die after a limited amount of time. Cells are being created and dying in our bodies all the time. Cancer occurs when a cell decides not to die and to keep dividing and eventually becoming a tumor. The chemical make up of cannabis kills those cells that don't want to die like they are supposed to. You have heard of the propaganda bullshit about pot killing brain cells..well that's only partially correct. 

I think I need to top my HM X BB bong with some bubble hash before I get to work on my girls, I be rambling to much lol ; !)


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2011)

Really we should all be eating it, haha. Even a vape still produces some smoke. I see people vaping all the time and there is like a slightly smokey look to the bag...a vape should be clear as far as I am aware? So nothing is 100% full proof.

Give up tobacco (the legal but highly poisenous drug that the goverment make lots of money on) and you are pretty much near the winning line, imo.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Really we should all be eating it, haha. Even a vape still produces some smoke. I see people vaping all the time and there is like a slightly smokey look to the bag...a vape should be clear as far as I am aware? So nothing is 100% full proof.
> 
> Give up tobacco (the legal but highly poisenous drug that the goverment make lots of money on) and you are pretty much near the winning line, imo.


Agreed, nothing is fool proof. I can say that since I've been vaping I've def noticed a difference. It's still combustion, tho, and that's not that great. Eating it is my preferred method when I have time to make butter. I'm thinking about making my own capsules this next time around, using some water hash and extra virgin coconut oil... Dont wanna get fat from too many cookies! Lmfao


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2011)

some bud porn to lighten things up a bit lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> some bud porn to lighten things up a bit lol.


oh, I'm feelin' light and airy now. What strain are those bad little girls, Westy? Exodus? Livers? Caseys?


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2011)

1st one is deep purple x psychosis or deep psycho second is the other pheno dpp and the third is the engineers dream all at jus over 7 weeks wen pic was taken


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 15, 2011)

The DP x psyc looks awesome westy, big fan. 

On the smoking note, I have tried giving up smoking 3 or 4 times now and the same thing happens every time, after about 2 days I subconsciously go down to the shop and buy some, then I come to when I'm back home having a fag lol, it sucks. I don't think I really want to give up though, I'm in my twenties and have only been smoking for a year now. I read somewhere that your lungs can recover upto 10 years of smoking, so it's not too late to turn things around, it's just getting round to it haha. I have never tried a vape though, maybe if I did and liked it I would have no reason to smoke ...


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2011)

Too late for me then ive smoked for longer than i havent lol started at 13 and im 38 now lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice bud shots Mr West I presume ; !)


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2011)

how ya doin hc m8?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 15, 2011)

Doing pretty good! Sitting on the porch with a cup and a bong......sun is on the other side of the house now so it's cooling done a bit lol. Had a great big lunch of left over meat and potatoes and cupcakes and then promptly crashed for a couple. Getting my second wind now : !)


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2011)

found a good way to vape small amounts of oil in my vaporisor, jus smear a lil bit on a small bit of tin foil and vape the lot. Very stoney indeed>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I know where mine is lol, I'll dig it out and try it


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2011)

trouble wen u do that, ur tollerance gets to high to keep up with lol. I feel a break comming on lol maybe.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha yeah I hear ya.....couldn't find my vape it wasn't where I thought it was going to be. I hid it a few years ago, just need to remember where lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha yeah I hear ya.....couldn't find my vape it wasn't where I thought it was going to be. I hid it a few years ago, just need to remember where lol


LOL is it a dear one volcano or something?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 15, 2011)

No not a real nice one like that but pretty nice nice. I gave the literature away a few years ago when I was trying to sell it so I can't think of the brand or model off the top of my head


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2011)

the one i got was only 20 quid and it really does the job nice


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VAPOURISER-VP-500-ELECTRIC-VAPOURIZER-ADJUSTABLE-TEMP-/170491503709?pt=UK_Collectables_Tobacciana_Smoking_LE&hash=item27b215e45d


----------



## wedgie (Mar 15, 2011)

i've been following your thread for a while now mr. west. i've wondered if you have stumbled upon a new cheese green house released? they claim it to be exodus cheese. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-seeds-exodus-cheese-feminized/prod_3075.html

considering grabbing a few myself for a run along with their kings kush (awesome genetics btw)!

keep up the amazing work west!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 16, 2011)

Morning Westy. Just doing my round's, been having some light trouble, but look's like its all sorted and in super quick-time, so the grow has'nt missed a beat and will get an update done soon as bro!

Stick-in mate 

cindy


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

we use to do Hot knives with oil. Cut small triangles of rizla paper then smear in oil, fold and plop onto the knife...that's followed by a small explosion of smoke and the bottle is filled to the brim ready to inhale....killer stuff, lol.


mr west said:


> found a good way to vape small amounts of oil in my vaporisor, jus smear a lil bit on a small bit of tin foil and vape the lot. Very stoney indeed>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2011)

HOt knives and fuckets lol i remember wen my lungs worked lol. Wedgie fella if u read the last lil bit of this thred urll see im growing the ghs ec agains the clone only. Ill take some pics to help thigs lol brb


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is the "exodus cheese" seedlings followed by the original cut.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

they do look different eh. not a great start lol. see if they sprout similar 5 leaf fans in a couple of nodes. cant fairly say a clone from a mother 20 year odd old is going to eb the same as a seed sprouted last week eh. 

psycho >>>>>


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah the seedling has to mature still, we'll keep a close eye on em


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they do look different eh. not a great start lol. see if they sprout similar 5 leaf fans in a couple of nodes. cant fairly say a clone from a mother 20 year odd old is going to eb the same as a seed sprouted last week eh.
> 
> psycho >>>>>


Yeah I was going to say the same thing westy, you might have to run your seedling for a couple of generations to know for sure


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2011)

like i was saying to me mate. The exodus cut must have resessive genes init that never come out in the clonee cuz its a clone. But making it a seed plant releases thoses ressesive genes to pehaps disply them selfs in fatter leafs or wot ever. I dont think itll work myself lol


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

Good point Fred, surely with selective breeding (because even if you reverse the fem to male) there will be phenos showing the recessive genes, and ones not showing the recessive genes......

To be able to do that I guess you need to know what you are looking for and not just, ok, lets reverse the cut and chuck the pollen to get fem seeds.

Those seedlings do look quite pretendica....actually quite like the Casey leaves which is a real mix.



mr west said:


> like i was saying to me mate. The exodus cut must have resessive genes init that never come out in the clonee cuz its a clone. But making it a seed plant releases thoses ressesive genes to pehaps disply them selfs in fatter leafs or wot ever. I dont think itll work myself lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2011)

So I'm doing a seed run myself very soon and just double checking....the female goes in a week before the male?


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2011)

sounds like a plan ther hc, males do get going a lot quicker than the gals lol


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

funny how women mature quicker than men in real life...or so they say.



mr west said:


> sounds like a plan ther hc, males do get going a lot quicker than the gals lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

ive been going with 2 weeks just to get the most out of it, 1 week theyve just started throwing lady parts well mine do anyway another week and youll get more beans


----------



## wedgie (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah looks to me like the exodus ghs is a tad heavier on the indica side?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 17, 2011)

So godfather....our caseyband (or whatever I end up calling her) is doing great, nodes are tighting up, she's going to be a double cola girl and right now she is at the same height in the canopy as the rest of the batch. Close to 2 weeks since she has been flipped. I binned the males yesterday but I have clones of all three so after the Black Rose breeding project I'll do some breeding with them


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool i was worrying about them all lol. I think my mindes set to worry now cant help it everything worrys me now lol, nah but seriously i was a tad concerned >>>>>>>>>>> casey bastad


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 17, 2011)

Mr prenatal Worry Wart West lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2011)

I was always that way even b4 anything to worry about lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 17, 2011)

Yo, Westy, came across this technique for making oil and thought everyone here might appreciate it-- at least you! peace bro. . .

http://phoenixtears.ca/make-the-medicine/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

eerrrrrr WTF?

"55 to 60 grams of high grade oil. This amount of oil will usually cure most serious cancers"

well stone the crows i must have missed the memo on weed curing cancer haha


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah i heard thc kills cancer cells in a testube, not sure how well it does in the human body tho lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2011)

all we need to do is find somewhere that sells labgrade benzine lol. Think its called petrolium ether in this contry lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

i deffo missed that bit of news. lol. mind you i can only imagine the things that would happen after eating 60 grams of hash oil.


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2011)

i remember seeing a tv show with marc emery in it he was covering his skin in thc oil saying should get rid of any skin cancers


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

Now wouldn't that be something. Who know's it may just be the future. I guess it's also being able to apply the correct dosage to the place it needs to be applied to. Ehter is well explosive. I am sure thats the stuff an old guy I know in Amsterdam use to make his oil with, but he said it was too difficult to get a hold of in the right amounts. I know he had cancer recently as well, not sure if he beat it.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 18, 2011)

You guys should really read into the whole curing aspect. I posted that link bc it had some good info on the extraction technique (which I knew you'd all fancy), as well as info about good, readily available shtick to extract with that starts with 'N' that, in my pre coffee state, I'm unable to remember the name of. That was the main reason I posted it. I think it was on RIU I also found a pretty insane video about melanoma, tho, that actually coincided with Rick Simpson's movement. This guy put, I believe it was Sour Deez oil on a terrible patch of skin cancer on his nose, and he fookin' cured himself. I'm gonna go find this shit. It's all poppy cock if there's no video. You prolly think it's poppy cock with video lmao 

60 g of oil is supposed to last you for about 2 months, taking about a gram a day orally with food (not smoked). So don't go trying to take it all at once lol . . . 

gonna go find this shit. brb.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPm0Jq9bj98


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful...what variety, and how much longer?


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2011)

it goes the big pics 1st pic is a f2 deep psycho at 8 weeks 12/12, 2nd pic is f1 deep psycho clone at 5 weeks 12/12, 3rd pic ios f1 engineers dream at 8 weeks 12/12, 4th pic is a casey jones clone at 5 weeks 12w/12, 5th pic is a f2 deeep psycho at 8 weeks 12/12. I think thats right loolo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful shot!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheers HC mate, hows your friday going?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 18, 2011)

happy friday indeed westy  (shame its sat now lol) looking smashing bro  cant wait to try out some of the deep strains u've crossed they do look lush


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> Cheers HC mate, hows your friday going?


Pretty good mate, girlfriend got called into work tonight so just chillen waiting for her to come over. If she's not to tired


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 18, 2011)

We have been on a bit of a dry spell lately, when we were briefly broken up the other night I told her that I'm not looking for anyone else but if I see someone I want to date, I'm going to ask her out. I think that woke her up a little lol. We'll see ; !)


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2011)

best keep her off the opily weedy joints then cuz they knocking me out. Yeah Las mate so far everythings been a winner from the deep selection so far, tho the purple fairy seems to be over the sea in dam lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2011)

mr west said:


>


I've wet my self once again!

+REP Westy!


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2011)

easy bruv>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cherry bon bon blunt wrap full of deep purple psychosis


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

cracking stuff westy man! ive never seen pistils like it. fine like hair. is that a light purp tinge to it too?


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah all the pistils were like that on the 3 seed gals, strange


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2011)

How you be Godfather McWest! So much for all of the bare ground here, another little snowstorm on it's way today lol. Gotta roll with it.

I'll try and post a pick of Casey later on today 

Gots yourself a busy day over at the club today I'm thinking! Have a good one my friend!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2011)

lol yeah lots of conflabbing lmao, shmoking the last of my casey at min lol. Gonna go golf tomoz cuz its a bit warmer now and dry lol yay. Shit bout the snow but wot can ya do but grow with it lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2011)

[youtube]/v/Klov0Yqqc3o?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## redeyez420 (Mar 21, 2011)

i love cheese!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Mar 21, 2011)

we smoke cheese round here we dont smoke chronic
its no joke, take a toke til u choke on it
tie a rope on it, but dont hold on to it
puff puff pass but dont loaf on it

IM SO HEAVY


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh Mr West is getting old...all that judging this morning he's prolly in bed already. With his honey of course ; !)

Ya suppose I shoulda mentioned that some of those buds in the pics yesterday were grown under a 400 in the Anne Frank Closet and not a 1k hehehe


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh Mr West is getting old...all that judging this morning he's prolly in bed already. With his honey of course ; !)
> 
> Ya suppose I shoulda mentioned that some of those buds in the pics yesterday were grown under a 400 in the Anne Frank Closet and not a 1k hehehe


haha chance would be nice thing lol I use a 400 in one of my tents, u can get some bloody good buds with a 400w
I wont say nothing lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh yeah easy. I can get more frost on the buds under the 400, it runs cool and only covers a small area. 8" under a 400 is a lot more lumens than 24" under a 1k lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2011)

So I told your goddaughter that you thinks she's lanky lol and now she's all self concious and hiding in the corner with all the Qleaners laughing at her ; !) I think she'll have the last laugh though when the duckling turns into a swan hehe

Wats crackin matey?


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2011)

Hiya mate. Things are good if u dont mention my tooth ache lol. How ya doing man?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2011)

just pm'd ya


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2011)

lol. Im well chuffed i shot 103 at golf today. I was expecting bout 20 more lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 22, 2011)

Does that mean you need to play golf when you're stoned with a toothache?


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah I think it does lol, the pain was making me very akward and ratty i think this helped me focus more lol. Also we was playing off the winter tees and it was much dryer than it has been so the ball was running on nicely lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 22, 2011)

report this knob - he's spamming everywhere



heavykush said:


> You gotta check out LEDBUDGUY's new confined space led afgani kush grow... un-fucking real trichome production!!!
> 
> http://ledbudguy.com/showthread.php/1-Confined-Space-1020W-LED-24-Afgani-Kush/page6


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> lol. Im well chuffed i shot 103 at golf today. I was expecting bout 20 more lol.


Golf ? I said if you wanted some fresh air like, but shit lol. How you growing man! Must have had a light dose of Med's before that round of golf eh westy! Or was tha the other way round and you were baked and whacking the thing all over haha. Sound's like better fun than moving tone's of re-cycled brick by way of spade n wheel-barrow all damn day!
"Fuck-it, where's me club's"


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2011)

I normaly take half a dozen ready rolled blue peter joint to golf and probably have the first one on hole 7 which is the green hole lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> report this knob - he's spamming everywhere



Quote Originally Posted by heavykush View Post
You gotta check out LEDBUDGUY's new confined space led afgani kush grow... un-fucking real trichome production!!!

http://ledbudguy.com/showthread.php/...ani-Kush/page6


hahahahah LED lol I still aint seen good results with em. seems hes been deleted now anyway


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey bro. toothache getting any better?


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah its hardly a pain today lol. I kinda over did it on the pain killers 3 500mg paracetamol with 2 200mg ibuprufel and 2 tramadol and then bout 3 hours later had same again with 3 lill cocodimols and i had a massive whitey all night lol silly me lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2011)

hahaha pushed the scripts a little far eh. nowt worse than feelin rough and wiped out


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2011)

ikt was ok at first lmao i felt a bit speedy lol then the sweats started lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 24, 2011)

lol, ive been there westy. Pushin the paracetamols a little too hard. When my gf got an operation on her knee she got a shit load of codeine so I just pop two of them instead now haha. Shes still got like 50 left so no worries on the supply


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2011)

well i wont be enjoying tramadol any more cuz that was the last of em lol. They are nice tho lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

aye tramadol are good shit, feel no ills after a couple of them and a pint. they say you shouldnt drink on downers like valium n codeine but i reckon they are much more effective with a little alcohol


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont drink ayway so didnt have any in the flat to help lol. On another note i cut a psycho killer yesterday and have been piking out loads of beans. Bout 70 so far lol thing is i dont know who the daddy is so im gonna call em crugers cuz freddy cruger was the bastad son of a thousand maniacs. Freddys sister if u like lol. the two possible daddys are the deep psycho and the engineers dream lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

sounds like bukkake time in Westy's tent.


----------



## ghb (Mar 25, 2011)

mr west said:


>


last friday pic bump, how about todays pr0n update for comparison westy?

edit: 



DST said:


> sounds like bukkake time in Westy's tent.


creampie party more like


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye tramadol are good shit, feel no ills after a couple of them and a pint. they say you shouldnt drink on downers like valium n codeine but i reckon they are much more effective with a little alcohol


Nah ya really shoudn't drink when your doing downers lol...or crazy shit might happen like, ending up in the pokey with you and your buddy when your 15 after a night of combining the two and then running away from home the next day and hitchiking to the ocean and becoming a beach bum until you hook up with some college kids and they let you stay at the condo they were renting cause you had weed lol. 

Ah hell, prolly builds character  Happy Friday all!


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

Or you could always stab your best friend by accident, then run away from high court bail and live in Spain for several years, only to be arrested for seemingly chopping someone up and sending their body parts around Europe in boxes...get let out when they realise it wasn't you, come home and serve 3 years in Scottish prison sharing E45 cream with everyone on your floor...you could always try that when mixing alcohol, downers, uppers, and round the fukkin benders, lol. Can I just have a bong sir?


----------



## Beansly (Mar 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> Quote Originally Posted by heavykush View Post
> You gotta check out LEDBUDGUY's new confined space led afgani kush grow... un-fucking real trichome production!!!
> 
> http://ledbudguy.com/showthread.php/...ani-Kush/page6
> ...


Hehe, I saw the journal he had where he got all pissed at some asshole just because he questioned the yeild from led's. He threw a homophobic hissy fit and got banned or something. Shortly after he stopped posting here. I can't beleive he actually got so pissed that he started his own board. That's smart but so childish. Ask HomeBrewer what he said. It was outta line lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

fuckin hell i generally fall asleep on the sofa when i mix downers and drink lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

yummy looking as always bro, u really got that coco performing for ya, not jelous or anything lmao  cant wait to try these new nute bits out i got, hopefully that should solve my problems with the coco 

theres another thead with the rest of the gang, come join in the banter bro 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/408757-dr-amber-trichome-super-lemon.html


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin hell i generally fall asleep on the sofa when i mix downers and drink lmao


I usually start on the downers when i've run out of the uppers lmfao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 26, 2011)

Top of the morning Westy and LGP! Hope you both have a great weekend. 2nd trimester now, huh LGP? Way to go guys!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Top of the morning Westy and LGP! Hope you both have a great weekend. 2nd trimester now, huh LGP? Way to go guys!!


So far so good lol. I felt it move last night wen i kissed the bump good night lol, kicked me in the nose the lill feker lol. Gonna be a high kicking chorus dancer lmao>>>>>>>>>> psycho killer run run run away


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2011)

Practicing the roundhouses eh, hehe. Cool stuff. Hope you and LGP have a good one sir. Take it easy. DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> So far so good lol. I felt it move last night wen i kissed the bump good night lol, kicked me in the nose the lill feker lol. Gonna be a high kicking chorus dancer lmao>>>>>>>>>> psycho killer run run run away


Ahh very nice! Wait till he/she has the hiccups haha. That prolly more towards the end though!! Sun's out and I'm being a goober bebopping all around listening to a radio station that plays all the stuff I grew up with before classic rock. Ma plants dun seem ta mine dow ; !)


----------



## exodus mission (Mar 26, 2011)

hey ya all well i must say the super c in pic 1 is a big yeilder but and i say but because i dont think it compares to the bad boys this genetic is like the mango only a little better i think i will leave that to the chinese. Anyway here some pics of the E/C ghs pips i do see about 4 to 5 nodes in it produces 5 fingers some fat leaves and some skinny what do think peeps? 

ps. i will upload some pics of the GHS E/C later today 3 weeks in peace!!!!


----------



## exodus mission (Mar 26, 2011)

This is the GHS E/C 3 wek pics West what you think? i Got a funny feeling its not gd lol let me know mate so i can give me feedback to the maker lol


1 min i have found a couple serated teeth on a few leaves if you look you can see some in pic 3 and 4 emm


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 26, 2011)

I know you can't say what phenos are what until you've finished the plant but this plant looks identical to a gh white widow i grew and i'm sorry to say it was awful, big yielder though


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2011)

Industrial Hemp thats what ghs produce


----------



## exodus mission (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats cold lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2011)

ok maybe a littel harsh lol. I havent grown anything from them in since that alaskan ice and followers of this thred will remember how that turned out 1st time. If not check my album towards the back there is a few choice pics of it lol i think. Well my ghs ec have been topped and are growing ok but are not the same colour as the clone exodus cheeese and im feeding the same lol, the seedling pales in comparisen. Ill take a pic or two tomoz wen im nay smashed lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I know you can't say what phenos are what until you've finished the plant but this plant looks identical to a gh white widow i grew and i'm sorry to say it was awful, big yielder though


the plant looks lovely and healthy, just dont look like cheese, looks like a kush to me lol. u never kno it might be better than the original lol. we'll see


----------



## exodus mission (Mar 26, 2011)

better than the original hmmmm "scratching his head while sipping some tea confused.com" lol dont think so


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 26, 2011)

Never grown anything from Greenhouse and with all that I have read over the years, I have no intention to


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2011)

Like any seed producers ghs have some nice phenos, u have to do lots of searching tho lol. Ive not kept anything ive grown from them


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 27, 2011)

Morning Mr West


----------



## exodus mission (Mar 27, 2011)

Morning all


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 27, 2011)

My first cheese, makes me wanna start up again lol


----------



## exodus mission (Mar 27, 2011)

lol u nutter


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2011)

Oscar, dear oh dear, you obviously missed my post in my journal.....that statement needs to be in your signature man "I need to start up again"..or words to that effect. lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 27, 2011)

Uhhhh ohhhhh... Oil TIME!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Uhhhh ohhhhh... Oil TIME!


Any last words?


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 27, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Any last words?
> 
> 
> cof


uhhmmm... lemme think and get back to you on that. or try to think. . . lmao


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Morning Mr West


soz ive been out all day lol. its morning now but monday morning lol 00:11. Gonna go bed ina min gotta play golof tomoz >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Mar 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> soz ive been out all day lol. its morning now but monday morning lol 00:11. Gonna go bed ina min gotta play golof tomoz >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


nother busy one today. I scored 98 today at golf and im well happy lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey hey beat your last score by what,,,5 strokes. Strokes haha. Never played a game of golf in my life before, barely know a stroke from a handjob


----------



## mr west (Mar 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey beat your last score by what,,,5 strokes. Strokes haha. Never played a game of golf in my life before, barely know a stroke from a handjob


two nuns in the park and a dirty old man flashes them, one nun hada stroke and the other nun couldnt reach lol. How u doing hc. Some say goplfs a good walk spoiled lol but with a buggy u dunt have to walk lol.


----------



## exodus mission (Mar 28, 2011)

You lot are on this Golf thing Hard im more a polo 1.6 man myself...lol how are you all its been hush hush in here the last few days aint no one got no porn to show?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> two nuns in the park and a dirty old man flashes them, one nun hada stroke and the other nun couldnt reach lol. How u doing hc. Some say goplfs a good walk spoiled lol but with a buggy u dunt have to walk lol.


Hahaha. Doing pretty good buddy, going to make some hash in about another hour. Smoking a bong, watching the news, drinking coffee and munching on some lemon bars that I made. Going to be out of weed in a couple of days so hoping for a fair bit of hash. Here's hoping all is well over there too!



exodus mission said:


> You lot are on this Golf thing Hard im more a polo 1.6 man myself...lol how are you all its been hush hush in here the last few days aint no one got no porn to show?


Just took a couple of pics bro, was just about to load them...


----------



## mr west (Mar 28, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> You lot are on this Golf thing Hard im more a polo 1.6 man myself...lol how are you all its been hush hush in here the last few days aint no one got no porn to show?


i have a polo 1.6 tdi lmao ten plate, goes like stink lol. Not as fast as my old gold 1.6 fsi, i miss that car lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hahaha. Doing pretty good buddy, going to make some hash in about another hour. Smoking a bong, watching the news, drinking coffee and munching on some lemon bars that I made. Going to be out of weed in a couple of days so hoping for a fair bit of hash. Here's hoping all is well over there too!
> 
> 
> 
> Just took a couple of pics bro, was just about to load them...


I seriously need to do some hash too, i got the ice aswell maybe tomoz. Heading over to ur place to see the pics


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> I seriously need to do some hash too, i got the ice aswell maybe tomoz. Heading over to ur place to see the pics


The icecicles are gone now, had some real big ones on the house lol. Made my own today, blocks are best, they have sharper edges when ya bust em up. Ice cold water too when ya start keeps em sharp


----------



## mr west (Mar 28, 2011)

lol all i got is bagged cubes that are kinda oval shaped lol. They soon melt down


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

quite nice in a decent whiskey too 



mr west said:


> lol all i got is bagged cubes that are kinda oval shaped lol. They soon melt down


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2011)

I've done a few runs lately with non dired trim. I must say, I think you get more yield from using dried trim. I don't really see any difference in the hash either.


----------



## mr west (Mar 29, 2011)

so dry trim it is then lmao


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2011)

well I am sure it was subcool who said using wet trim means you get less particles form the leaves in your weed (I mean hash). However, from what I see it makes the water far more greener using wet trim...christ, why did I change my method that works, peer pressure eh!


mr west said:


> so dry trim it is then lmao


----------



## shadowdarker (Mar 29, 2011)

hey guys im growing 1 cheese from greenhouse 2 died young. this 1 plant is growing 4 leaves from the top not 2 then 2 opposite has anyone else ever had this?? will be posting pics later.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

i always use dry frozen trim the return from wet wasnt as good if i remember right. wasted a boat load of good trim.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2011)

exactly.....I think my return is about double what I get from the wet!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i always use dry frozen trim the return from wet wasnt as good if i remember right. wasted a boat load of good trim.


----------



## ghb (Mar 29, 2011)

i get even more yield if i use dry frozen grinded up trim with no ice or water, it doesn't stick together though so i manipulate a normal piece of oily bubble hash into my dry mixture and it forms a nice lil lump.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

i must be missing something cos surely thats just a ball of sticky ground up trim? no ice or water?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey westy, hash day today? What Don and D said lol. Wet or semi wet trim cuts your yeild in half and the only way that is really any better is if you just stir for a couple of min on the first run

At least my shit turned more golden this morning but the trim wasn't fully dried, only got like 4 grams and the water was green. The last couple of runs that I did were with fully dry trim and the waste water was a nice dark golden honey color

Talk to ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 29, 2011)

If ya grind up frozen trim for more than a second or two you start getting a lot of green dust in your stuff. Me no like lol


----------



## exodus mission (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey all serrated edges what do you think? leaf still a little fat though hmmm...


----------



## mr west (Mar 29, 2011)

real test is wen u floer it lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> If ya grind up frozen trim for more than a second or two you start getting a lot of green dust in your stuff. Me no like lol


hiya mate, i aint had time to make hash todsay ill try in the morning lol hope ur well m8>>>>>>>>


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 29, 2011)

i see them funky arse serrated edges on another cheese copy but it didnt look one bit cheesy apart from that. aint the exo supposed 2 have some serrations, not all? never seen one serration on my blue cheese cut and thats pretty cheesy lol 

hope ur good mr west, lgp and the gang?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> hiya mate, i aint had time to make hash todsay ill try in the morning lol hope ur well m8>>>>>>>>


Had a taste of mine on the way home this afternoon. I have made better but this stuff is still kick ass, fuel tasting, put ya into orbit kinda stuff. It was a celebratory bowl on the way home from looking at an inside job that i'll start next week. Going to take a few weeks. About to go make nachos for the cracken and myself (stole that one from Don ; ) lol, catch ya later man!


----------



## mr west (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck mate>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha good one westy!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

hahah classic!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2011)

Howdy bro! Liked your nickname that used for your better half, so I borrowed it for mine too! Just let me know if ya want it back lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

hahah i flit between many. she who must be obeyed. her indoors. the stealth vommer.... ( only after she's been out without me.... )


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2011)

I had a deep blue finish two days ago and I just had my first taste, THANK YOU! I can't wait for her to dry some more for further tasting.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2011)

oh lucky you, cof i am jealous, I just finished my last joint yesterday of my Deep Blue stash, it was mid day, the sun was shining so my body decided it needed to fall asleep on the warmth of my terrace, one of those when you wake up and just keep drifiting back because you are so mellow and chilled from the joint, nothing else could be better. I can't wait for me next batch to go through. By the way, cof, how long did you flower you lady for? I was around 7 weeks.


curious old fart said:


> I had a deep blue finish two days ago and I just had my first taste, THANK YOU! I can't wait for her to dry some more for further tasting.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2011)

DST said:


> oh lucky you, cof i am jealous, I just finished my last joint yesterday of my Deep Blue stash, it was mid day, the sun was shining so my body decided it needed to fall asleep on the warmth of my terrace, one of those when you wake up and just keep drifiting back because you are so mellow and chilled from the joint, nothing else could be better. I can't wait for me next batch to go through. By the way, cof, how long did you flower you lady for? I was around 7 weeks.


She went 9 weeks and might have gone one more, 10% clear 90% cloudy and was bred to two different Deep Blues and a dpp/jtr and has a nice crop of mature seeds.
I just took some clones from a DOG that I have been lst'ing.
I have a Malawi that is shorter than yours at 6 weeks and appears to be able to finish in the next 4 weeks with denser buds...aren't different pheno's fun!


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2011)

9 weeks eh. well well.. that's a turn up. Well the F2's are based on the 7 week pheno so I am hoping for more of that trait in the F3's. A good 7 week strain for all those commercialites as it where. My Malawi is only about 18 inches high, you have a shorter one? wow.


curious old fart said:


> She went 9 weeks and might have gone one more, 10% clear 90% cloudy and was bred to two different Deep Blues and a dpp/jtr and has a nice crop of mature seeds.
> I just took some clones from a DOG that I have been lst'ing.
> I have a Malawi that is shorter than yours at 6 weeks and appears to be able to finish in the next 4 weeks with denser buds...aren't different pheno's fun!
> 
> ...


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 30, 2011)

Here she is just before the chop.



and a partial of the current grow with the malawi being the one with the yellow, mg deficiency

that's an og larry to the left of the malawi
my error, I thought your malawi was tall


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 30, 2011)

another smashed day for mei did start making hash but its gonna have to drain over night i recon lol, the bags i got are shit i must say lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2011)

I bet the result's are still K.O Westy! Need to get some bubble bag's man, alongwith everything else lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 30, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Here she is just before the chop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice seed porn cof, like d im jelous i ran out of deep blues ages ago >>>>>>>>>>>> got solme knock out deep psycho tho lol


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

If you hold the bags at the top and just bump them up and down to swish the water around, it drains within a few seconds. Basically you are just moving the trichs around and letting everything that is smaller through the microns. If you sit and let it drain it is collecting all the smaller bits as well, which I guess may give you more, but there may be a bit more gunk in it...anyway, makes the draining a lot quicker. lol. 

Enjoy the smoke regardless I am sure you will.



mr west said:


> another smashed day for mei did start making hash but its gonna have to drain over night i recon lol, the bags i got are shit i must say lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

aye what D said! give the bags a shake about a bit itll drain in 5-10 mins

nice deep blue there COF looks glistening


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

ok, a few seconds was an exago....everything in my life only takes a few seconds, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you.
The plant to the right of the malawi is a cheeseberry haze.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

Morning Westy, how's the hash coming! So typical weather for around here haha, spent the day doing yard work yesterday and there is a snowstorm coming tonight that's supposed to dump close to a foot or more of snow by tomorrow night! Oiu friggen vay lol. We always get a least one good spring snowstorm....this prolly won't be the last one. We call snow in the spring, poor man's nitrogen : !)

Catch ya later!


----------



## HuffPuppy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello Gents! I've read up the last 20 or so pages but forgive me for not scouring all 988 freaking pages. Two shy of 100 posts which I find crazy. Anyway, my woman and I were offered something while visiting Iowa that they called "Green Cheese" that knocked our socks off. One hit and we were grinning ear to ear, giggly like kids again, and were absolutely euphoric. We were both very casual smokers but it was THE best high we've ever had. Since there is no such thing as Green Cheese I was wondering how similar the various strains of cheese are. She'd love for me to grow something similar to what we smoked. Any ideas or suggestions as to what strain to pursue?


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 31, 2011)

might have been cheese by green house seeds....



HuffPuppy said:


> Hello Gents! I've read up the last 20 or so pages but forgive me for not scouring all 988 freaking pages. Two shy of 100 posts which I find crazy. Anyway, my woman and I were offered something while visiting Iowa that they called "Green Cheese" that knocked our socks off. One hit and we were grinning ear to ear, giggly like kids again, and were absolutely euphoric. We were both very casual smokers but it was THE best high we've ever had. Since there is no such thing as Green Cheese I was wondering how similar the various strains of cheese are. She'd love for me to grow something similar to what we smoked. Any ideas or suggestions as to what strain to pursue?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

HuffPuppy said:


> Hello Gents! I've read up the last 20 or so pages but forgive me for not scouring all 988 freaking pages. Two shy of 100 posts which I find crazy. Anyway, my woman and I were offered something while visiting Iowa that they called "Green Cheese" that knocked our socks off. One hit and we were grinning ear to ear, giggly like kids again, and were absolutely euphoric. We were both very casual smokers but it was THE best high we've ever had. Since there is no such thing as Green Cheese I was wondering how similar the various strains of cheese are. She'd love for me to grow something similar to what we smoked. Any ideas or suggestions as to what strain to pursue?





mantiszn said:


> might have been cheese by green house seeds....


Or a Cheese crossed with Green Crack mmm yum slobber drool lol

How are ya westy, laying low today? Got a lot of shit to do tonight..cloning, transplanting....chores lol. Hope you and your princess are good man.


----------



## mr west (Mar 31, 2011)

yeah soz for my absence today lol. Been running round all day trying to fix play stations lol with no sucsess, naddgers lol. smoking some soft hash and psycho killer lol gonna go an djoin my lovely girlfrind b4 i yawn and inhale the keyboard lmao. Nearly the half way point for jr west and starting to annoy our princess a bit now lol and this is only the start of the annoyence
>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

kooool....nighty night : !)


----------



## ianlfc1 (Mar 31, 2011)

hiya everyone long time grower but first time on this site and wrighting post's so bear with me i have been mastering the art of cultivating and fine tuning my systerm and thoughout my time i've used a few strains but by far was and is the bbc BIG BUDDA BLUE CHEESE! i must say it can be quite tempermental but once you crack it it must be said one of the nicest smell's and smoke you can wish for i've also found by adding pk on the 3 week of flowerin just wen the buds are craving for the patas and the rest use that for 2 two weeks flush for one week then use it fo 5 - 8 days from the 6 or 7 week then flush the plant out good and you should see the results its amazing the glisining is unreal they glow in the dark should try it how do i know someone has read this?


----------



## ianlfc1 (Mar 31, 2011)

hiya everyone long time grower but first time on this site and wrighting post's so bear with me i have been mastering the art of cultivating and fine tuning my systerm and thoughout my time i've used a few strains but by far was and is the bbc BIG BUDDA BLUE CHEESE! i must say it can be quite tempermental but once you crack it it must be said one of the nicest smell's and smoke you can wish for i've also found by adding pk on the 3 week of flowerin just wen the buds are craving for the patas and the rest use that for 2 two weeks flush for one week then use it fo 5 - 8 days from the 6 or 7 week then flush the plant out good and you should see the results its amazing the glisining is unreal they glow in the dark should try it how do i know someone has read this?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

I read it...


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

I read it twice! 

Hey Ian, you just need to come back and check your posts. I have also heard good things about the BBC, but I think the winner in this thread is always going to be the Exo.

Yo Fred, hope you, LGP and bump are good...the half way stage bru! Exciting.

Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2011)

have you given lgp any pk 13/14 yet i think she's about due some isn't she?.

only joking mate, hope all is good


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2011)

lgp is out doing volunteer work again so she dont get her benifit stopped lol. Shes on high amouts of potasium and phos lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 1, 2011)

Good to hear brother. Those prenatal vitamins are important to growing a dense, stinky, I mean, uhhh, CUTE, baby.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 1, 2011)

heya people, me and bump are doing ok, its getting bigger. like mr west said ive been doing a manditory work programme. this is only so the Joke center's stats down. got ma second scan nxt friday so realli excited bout that. got told today that this will b the last scan unless there are problems, so after friday we wont see it till it pops out lol


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2011)

pops out eh?, you make it sound so easy.
it's good that you don't know if it's a boy or a girl, my brothers girl is expecting any day now, she found out it was girl and my brother was gutted cause he wanted a boy, i called him a tit.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 1, 2011)

ghb said:


> pops out eh?, you make it sound so easy.
> it's good that you don't know if it's a boy or a girl, my brothers girl is expecting any day now, she found out it was girl and my brother was gutted cause he wanted a boy, i called him a tit.


im hoping that it just pops out. i dont wanna be one of those women thats in labour for days and days


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2011)

you'll be reet, just make sure westy is there to hold your hand and not in some stripper bar in hong kong.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2011)

ghb said:


> pops out eh?, you make it sound so easy.
> it's good that you don't know if it's a boy or a girl, my brothers girl is expecting any day now, she found out it was girl and my brother was gutted cause he wanted a boy, i called him a tit.


Ironically girls and their dads are usually a lot closer than boys and their dads. He shouldn't be gutted lol. So ghb, thinking your a brit using words like gutted and tit in that connotation. Jess wundrin so I hnow ya a lil betr hehe


----------



## HuffPuppy (Apr 1, 2011)

I felt the same way when I found out we were having a girl. I wanted a boy SO BAD! But I knew it didn't matter when I had a nightmare one night late in the pregnancy. I dreamed that she gave birth and the doctors got it wrong and we had a boy. I bolted awake sweating and terrified and feeling as if someone had stolen my baby girl away from me. At that point I knew it didn't matter. Once the little angel was born I was forever in love. I'd still love to have a boy but after a few miscarriages since you really start to care less about the sex and more about going full term and having a healthy child... regardless of gender. My baby is Daddy's little girl and always will be until she starts a family of her own. Teen girls are hell and I'm already freaking out. But from birth to 12 little girls can't be beat!


----------



## HuffPuppy (Apr 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> might have been cheese by green house seeds....


Just checked out Green House Seeds, thanks for pointing me in that direction. Considering the Iowa folk I got if from they could have just made up the name. But does my experience fit with the typical high from cheese? Would you say there is a big difference in the various cheese strains from different breeders or do they all give basically the same type of high?


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

seein as we're asking quesitons (lol) I've wondered HC, are you english? and do you and your lady post on here? Trying to figure it out is just beyond me!


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 1, 2011)

huff i wouldnt go for the normal ghs cheese its pants. ppl on here and many places would say the original exodus cheese is the best BUT you have to find someone with the cut although ghs have the seeds now BUT it is still in testing on here so i would hold back for now on that, i would probably go for big buddhas bubble cheese or big buddahs blue cheese but im sure theres many views on this lol.... 

good luck.


----------



## HuffPuppy (Apr 1, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> huff i wouldnt go for the normal ghs cheese its pants. ppl on here and many places would say the original exodus cheese is the best BUT you have to find someone with the cut although ghs have the seeds now BUT it is still in testing on here so i would hold back for now on that, i would probably go for big buddhas bubble cheese or big buddahs blue cheese but im sure theres many views on this lol....
> 
> good luck.


Got it. And I know, opinions are like a$$holes... everybody's got one. Although in this case I'm asking for exactly that. Not a$$holes, but opinions... wait, uh, oh screw it.


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 1, 2011)

i understand mate ur looking for opinions in another words a$$goodbudholes lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2011)

sittin in the dark with the pc moniter and vape lights and the orang glow coming out the vents on my tent, smoking bubble hash and psycho  and bubble hash in the vape lol im high as a nebula. Dont get us cheese heads wrong, the so called cheese seeds are ok and to some a very potant smoke but once u have had the original clone. It just blows everything out the water with taste and stone. Leagues above lol


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 1, 2011)

well said nebula lol how is westy tonight? other than smashed lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 1, 2011)

u still got the ghs exo ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> seein as we're asking quesitons (lol) I've wondered HC, are you english? and do you and your lady post on here? Trying to figure it out is just beyond me!


Haha ah you could say new english Wow. And no, she's not into this scene at all and as of today I'm a freebird!



mr west said:


> sittin in the dark with the pc moniter and vape lights and the orang glow coming out the vents on my tent, smoking bubble hash and psycho  and bubble hash in the vape lol im high as a nebula. Dont get us cheese heads wrong, the so called cheese seeds are ok and to some a very potant smoke but once u have had the original clone. It just blows everything out the water with taste and stone. Leagues above lol


Glad to hear your doing good westy. Long day here with too much coffee and not enough food lol. Plenty of hash though ; !) And I'm not going to bore you with the same old story about my chick. Cross your fingers for me bro, I think we're done.

Talk to ya man!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha ah you could say new english Wow. And no, she's not into this scene at all and as of today I'm a freebird!


It's only cause ive seen you say a lot of the stuff we say lol, at first I thought you could be scottish! Lol, you sound pretty happy about that so enjoy it mate!


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

Single for the weekend?? Yoyo relations ships suck, its on, its off, its on again. I couldnt cope with the uncertainty. Hope ur cool HC buddy


----------



## ghb (Apr 2, 2011)

still no bud shots westy?, i'm getting desperado here, aint seen no PK for a while she must be getting fat now.


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

all pk is long gone i have 1 deep psycho and one engineers dreem at 10 weeks that need to came out soon lol, one more flush today and should be it. Unfortunatley the princess is making the baby in the bedroom wile she sleeps and shes not had a lay in all weeeek so i wont disturb her lol ( more than my littel lifes worth). Hold tight ill take some veg shots to keep ya happpy yeah? brb...........


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

ive made sure u can see the exo clone agains the seedling lol.


----------



## ghb (Apr 2, 2011)

not as packed in there as it usually is, in fact i think it's as empty as i've seen it.

is the one on the left the ghs and the one on the right the real deal? also what has happened to the lower leaves, looks like somethings been munching on them.

that bud looks lovely in the lil pipe what be that?


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 2, 2011)

thats a wicked piece of glass westy, where'd you get it? If the 3rd pic is of the real exodus and the ghs one I think it's safe to assume ghs are full of shit, lol.


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 2, 2011)

whats the ED ? she look very said man i take it the 2 together are testers ghs on left real deal on right?


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

yeah the munched looking leafs is just wen i tried to fim it with my fingers lol pinched tops lol gropwn out. The ed is a re-vegged engineers dream. exo clone on right and seedling left >>>>>>>>>>>> that pipe sorted me ooot lol.


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 2, 2011)

lol i bet that pipe done ya that bud looked creamy the clone has grown some have you got closer pics of both on them?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> It's only cause ive seen you say a lot of the stuff we say lol, at first I thought you could be scottish! Lol, you sound pretty happy about that so enjoy it mate!


Umm...imitation is the sincerest form of flattery ; ?)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> Single for the weekend?? Yoyo relations ships suck, its on, its off, its on again. I couldnt cope with the uncertainty. Hope ur cool HC buddy


Yeah man i'm cool, thanks. Buncha shit but whatever lol. Sampling a little pre cured BB this morning, it's nice! Talk to ya


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Umm...imitation is the sincerest form of flattery ; ?)


Ochh aye hen


----------



## scunkworm (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi there guys, i hope you dont mind me asking but how do you mix the worm castings, bone meal etc...?
I wouldnt mind doing afew plants in just organic nutes, i got bone meal, blood fis and bone, dry'ed chicken shit, I think that the bone meal go's down the bottom so the roots grow down to it' dont know if thats true?
I would be so much more than grateful if you could point me in way to go and how to mix it would you recommend yourself's. ever so thankful guys


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

scunkworm said:


> Hi there guys, i hope you dont mind me asking but how do you mix the worm castings, bone meal etc...?
> I wouldnt mind doing afew plants in just organic nutes, i got bone meal, blood fis and bone, dry'ed chicken shit, I think that the bone meal go's down the bottom so the roots grow down to it' dont know if thats true?
> I would be so much more than grateful if you could point me in way to go and how to mix it would you recommend yourself's. ever so thankful guys


https://www.rollitup.org/organics/

Try asking in here mate, I couldnt help u i use coco soz


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Westy, is the ED a Male or Female reveg? (I think it looks cool for a re-veg btw, defo not sad!) The ED got the seal of aprroval from the lads at the Grey Area today. Half of my next lot have bust ground. Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey Westy, is the ED a Male or Female reveg? (I think it looks cool for a re-veg btw, defo not sad!) The ED got the seal of aprroval from the lads at the Grey Area today. Half of my next lot have bust ground. Peace, DST


Unfortunately its a female lol . I need to take my big gal of it cuz its over ten weeks flores now lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

casey porn 8wekks 1day


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2011)

She looks mouth watering watering westy, the high from Casey is amazing I hear. Thinking it's going to be my work weed this summer! Mine is 4 weeks behind yours. Looking forward to a smoke report in a couple of weeks maybe?


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> She looks mouth watering watering westy, the high from Casey is amazing I hear. Thinking it's going to be my work weed this summer! Mine is 4 weeks behind yours. Looking forward to a smoke report in a couple of weeks maybe?


yeah prolly next week. I kinda wanna get it choped as soon as cuz all my weed i got at min is full of seeds lol. Craving some sensi


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2011)

Is thAT FROM The fairy cut of csey? (cl ffs) lol.....the big ballish calyxes remind me of the hairdo from Princess Leia from star wars.


mr west said:


> casey porn 8wekks 1day


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Is thAT FROM The fairy cut of csey? (cl ffs) lol.....the big ballish calyxes remind me of the hairdo from Princess Leia from star wars.


nah this is the bastad cut uk born


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

the fairyian cut has jus been put in flower bout a week and shes stretchin like mad


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> nah this is the bastad cut uk born





mr west said:


> the fairyian cut has jus been put in flower bout a week and shes stretchin like mad


ya reckon the bastad cut is less stretchy...she sure does go for it this one. I reckon it's probably a good strain for growing like 40 straight to 12/12, having seen the set up of the evils harvest I think thats how they do it as well.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 3, 2011)

Those are some fucking massive calyx's haha!


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2011)

well it is part trainwreck, part thai and part ecsd i think lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2011)

Reason: dribble


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2011)

not sure if it's ecsd or just sd, but then who's sourd, is it the original sour d, or is it....blah de blah, hehe. That Swerve was going on about the guy who done the Casey Jones and how he wasn't a fan due to him steeling the cut of something, I am sure it was the sour d....I forget the original breeder of this Casey cut, I have said it before but my mind is addled, and i just opened another bottle of wine, lol.




mr west said:


> well it is part trainwreck, part thai and part ecsd i think lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2011)

smoking some ed, very reminisant of querkle in taste, sweet funky sheets with a sprinkle of wormed bubble hashish


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2011)

i have one that is a reet funky stinker as well (I think that's the one I am on the look out for in the next run), and one that is very casey jones, the third is very sweet and sour


mr west said:


> smoking some ed, very reminisant of querkle in taste, sweet funky sheets with a sprinkle of wormed bubble hashish


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2011)

its the 3rd one we want is it not?


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2011)

1st and 3rd one, 1st one is slightly more chunky budwise and a better yielder.


mr west said:


> its the 3rd one we want is it not?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 6, 2011)

How's it going westy. Feel good to get out on the green yesterday? Having a smoke of some BB and sucking down some coffee before work. Been raining for two days and we woke up to a layer of snow on the ground. Blue sky this morning though, things will be greening up soon

Have a good one


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going westy. Feel good to get out on the green yesterday? Having a smoke of some BB and sucking down some coffee before work. Been raining for two days and we woke up to a layer of snow on the ground. Blue sky this morning though, things will be greening up soon
> 
> Have a good one


yeah had a good day yesterday wanna go out again tomoz sunny here.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey hey Westy. How goes it bru? I was thinking about you as I was down in the cave, staring at my clubs next to all my ladies. I'm pretty new to the game, and need to get some more swing under my belt, if you know what I mean...

So I'd been down in the garden pullin yellow leaves off all the Cheese. It's starting to get close to chop chop time, and things are smelling great. I make my way upstairs, and upon entering the house am seduced by my wife (not that I need much seducing). We're doing it, and the whole room fucking wreaks of Cheese, and I can't help but smile happily and think to myself how fooking great it is. The only way it would have been better is if I were actually smoking some Cheese while doing everything else, which has in turn sparked a bad idea. I had to share that with someone, and it seemed no better place than here. Hope everyone is well. I'm out.


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2011)

lmao bob, I like to have a smoke wile im getting head. I got two cheese and one livers at bout 5 weeks now, already started the towering caylx thing yay. Shame the mites like em too lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

i once and once only have smoked a blunt while doing a chick she went fuckin nuts when i put the ashtray on her arse. she kicked off and i had a bed full of ash  good times!!! hows you today westy? good golfing weather what!?


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i once and once only have smoked a blunt while doing a chick she went fuckin nuts when i put the ashtray on her arse. she kicked off and i had a bed full of ash  good times!!! hows you today westy? good golfing weather what!?


not playing today couldnt be arsed getting up at 8 lol. Sat here with my back door wide open listening to the birds tweeeting and smoking some knock ya socks back in the draw cuz u get a pillow compulsion psycho killer. Getting nice rushes of relaxation all through my body shame i aint got much left lol. Good news, my two puppies have broken ground with their two partners the dpq, lets hope i get a nice male dpq or eithere a double deep psycho querkle may be my man lol. Either way the dogs are getting it with both barrels wen the times right MWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

I also got my patio doors open.....sun is shining but all I can hear is kids out playing. My mate the wood pigeon has yet to come round for his morning scran up, I wonder where he is at. Perhaps he found a better dinner to munch at!! Nah scruples these pigeons I tell ya!


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2011)

lol thankless flying rats, admittedly its only stalings that are making the noise screetch screetch screetch etc. At dusk we always get a flock of canadian geese fly over honking away lol nas they live in the park near by, it always remindes me of home hearing geese honking and seeing em flying in a v. Im gonna miss living here. I moved in in june 1996 so ive been here a wile lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

15 year stretch mate!!! Quite a while indeed.

Have some DOG Cheese to brighten up your day even more....


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2011)

cheese dog eh? sounds heavy lol jus having an engineers dream and some skips lol


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

healthy start to the day Westy, lol. We get crap crisps in Holland.....

EDIT: Paprika is looked at as being quite outlandish on the crisp front!! fekkin cloggy crisps.


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2011)

I love me crisps.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2011)

ooooh i aint had skips in years man proper good munchies haha 

that Dog Cheese looks fine D, look like a really good representation of each in there. on the bird ting weve got a kestrel hawk nest in the tower of the building at work, youngun makes a hell of a racket when he's hungry, which is all day usually...


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

well ma Wood pigeon just craps all over, hahaha. But it's funny watching him getting all noised at other pigeons that turn up. They don't really fight, they just jump towards each other, lol. Then poo and fly off.


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2011)

DST said:


> well ma Wood pigeon just craps all over, hahaha. But it's funny watching him getting all noised at other pigeons that turn up. They don't really fight, they just jump towards each other, lol. Then poo and fly off.


u should collect all the poo and use it as fertilizer lol i saw it in an ep of house the other week lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2011)

it's just the one pigeon, I am hoping that it's level of poo's do not turn into an industrial exercise, lol. Already had comments from the wife.


mr west said:


> u should collect all the poo and use it as fertilizer lol i saw it in an ep of house the other week lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 7, 2011)

DST said:


> it's just the one pigeon, I am hoping that it's level of poo's do not turn into an industrial exercise, lol. Already had comments from the wife.


lmao. mornin' guys! the wife will always be the first to comment...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 7, 2011)

Followed by ya mother?


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Followed by ya mother?


your mother follows every one lol


----------



## Wemp (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey mr. west

I know you've grown the BBC before and I went through the thread, nice cheeses by the way 

I am growing a BBC at the moment and was wondering how she is? any tips to growing it?

Thanks


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2011)

It was years ago since i grew that and iI didnt think it was very cheesey tbh. Dont get me wrong its still a nice smoke but jus not cheesey as the name suggests. They should of called it afgan cheese or something lol


----------



## Wemp (Apr 7, 2011)

Haha well it has an afghan father, but I just hope shes gonna do well in a scrog


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2011)

Ive never grown scrog style tbh, tho i think i perhaps probably should lol i just tie puppet strings from the roof of my tent lol


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 8, 2011)

i gotta try the exodus cheese.. i would def put greenhouse seeds 'cheese' in my top 5 fav strains any day..


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 8, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> i gotta try the exodus cheese.. i would def put greenhouse seeds 'cheese' in my top 5 fav strains any day..


which pheno do u have. i got the 50/50 fruity/skunky one that reminds me of blue cheese.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 8, 2011)

Good Mornig Mr West, stopping in for a bit of cheese...trust you and yours are well!! Have a great weekend


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2011)

HIGH Westy, just in to say i got a cheese suprise popped n potted man. You think it might come with colour? Soon see eh bro 

cindy


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2011)

heyy cheesey brethren. Heres the ghs ec seedlings against the exodus cut group shot see if u can tell which is wich?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

No way! now both invisible strains so you don't get caught 

edit: oh fuck me, now the pictures come through. for some reason they weren't loading at first. so much for being cheeky.

ex cut in upper right?


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2011)

u got it bobb


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

yyeeeee haw. I guess the leaves on my bbc look pretty darn similar, with those points shooting off at the tips of em. Hopefully the smoke is half as good lmao  scope coming today in the mail, can't wait to get a better look at my trichs  tomorrow marks 8 weeks... have a good one Mr West


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking at those plants it makes me wonder if that doughnut franco has even seen the exodus cut


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 8, 2011)

Instead of taking over D's thread. I thought id post a pic on ere


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2011)

Good foot shot!!

Hey westy, ya met the king and queen yet? My girl and I have been together for 4 year, her folks live in this same town and I've never met them. No plans to either ; !)


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2011)

ive met her mother and grandfather.. He was ok but shes a nightmare lmao. Dunt wanna meet her dad especialy as hes only a few year older than me lol, he''ll prolly kick my arse up and down the street lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 8, 2011)

Well at least he knows she's in Good hands mate


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Westy when do you normally harvest your cheese? I know you said BBC was 9.5 weeks for you. I'm at 8 and I'd say about half my trichs are clear, the other half cloudy. Another week, ya think?


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2011)

who Franco, don't you mean the Lord of Ganja, bahahahahahaha. Seriously, I am sure he knows his onions when it comes to growing, I mean ffs, it ain't that hard. But they are obviously not getting the real clone, or are being told bullshit by other people, or simply are unable to cross it correctly. There is no way that when you reverse, or when a plant hermies does it produce offspring with completely no resemblence at all to the initial product. Especially if there are putting out the first generation of seeds. Okay, you may get a representation of each parent plant in there, but the funky traits don't start appearing until subsequent generations as far as I am concerned. And if you are having one gene from each plant in there, and they are reversing the same plant, how does it produce something that looks different.

Sounds like the milkman has been in there fiddling with it.



oscaroscar said:


> Lookingc at those plants it makes me wonder if that doughnut franco has even seen the exodus cut


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah my deep psychos are more cheesey especialy the sat pheno but that has a propper home it came from and we know the mum and dad lmao.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 11, 2011)

lol i got some "cheese" gifted at the weekend for doing a friends laptop. was a nice smoke and all that but not a patch on my blue cheese strenght or taste, which dont even claim to be "pure" cheese lmao 

hope ur good mc west?

cool pic LGP, glad everything is well


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah the blue cheesew is nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

hows tings fred? you erled up? chillin out maxing shooting some b ball up side tha school?


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

sitting looking at the dark clouds thinkin well thats summer over lmao. Jus bin pikin seeds out my deep psycho dp pheno, sticky fingers lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

aw dinnae say that Fred, you'll have my wife pulling her hair out...positive vibes everyone, summer IS here....well at least it was this morning. lol.


mr west said:


> sitting looking at the dark clouds thinkin well thats summer over lmao. Jus bin pikin seeds out my deep psycho dp pheno, sticky fingers lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

hahah aye me n the lads were saying its going to be a lush april/may then a wash out wet summer. optimistic or what!!! going home shortly to start picking seeds out of my crop, not looking forward to it. got hundreds out of the ak48 im expecting a lot more out of the qrazy train.....


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 11, 2011)

I wish Spring would get here, pff you guys are talking about summer already. The weather hasn't been stable enough here to start anything outdoors. I was going to start something inside, but the plants get massive around here with just a normal season, let alone a preveg for a month or so. Not a big deal, the last plant I did outdoors was white rhino, and I didnt start it until the end of the first week in May, I transplanted it into a spot in the woods, where it stayed for 2 weeks getting shitty light, so I dug it up, moved it to a better spot and the fucker still got 7 ft tall, I would have had a serious monster on my hands if that plant had a full season to grow.


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

sounds like fun, the dark has gone and the sun shines again the middel lol


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 11, 2011)

its just started hammering it down here :/



mr west said:


> sounds like fun, the dark has gone and the sun shines again the middel lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> its just started hammering it down here :/


lol must of been that dark cloud lmao i blew it to u, with love from us >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

I was blaming hem for it and it was you westy who blew it in


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

haha my lungs aint that strong lol and anyway i blew that dark cloud southwards not north westwards


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

difrent type of rain too this looks much wetter


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

Nothing but heavy rain and high wind warnings flashing across the weather channel all morning. Helped in my decision to play hookie today


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 11, 2011)

I wonder who'll get the 10,000th post on here


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 11, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I wonder who'll get the 10,000th post on here


Something tells me you might just get it mate. Lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

just ten posts to go


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

The countdown begins...9 now


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 11, 2011)

eight...8


cof


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 11, 2011)

Ill help ya along..... 7.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 11, 2011)

My contribution 6


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 11, 2011)

.............5


----------



## lowryder666 (Apr 11, 2011)

.....................4


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 11, 2011)

............................3


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 11, 2011)

................2


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 11, 2011)

..............1 n half


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 11, 2011)

1 You were right willy and i've got a few to delete in case anyone tries to cheat lmao


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 11, 2011)

Now?


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> 1 You were right willy and i've got a few to delete in case anyone tries to cheat lmao


congrats m8


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 11, 2011)

huh?


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Now?


this was the tenthousand and first post


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 11, 2011)

I know I know. Only kidding. But seriously...   I'm doin the only thing I know how lmao


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

best make a new joint


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh you know it... specially with this shit smeared all over it


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

nice


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

Deserves a bump........


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 11, 2011)

Just tried the stuff, too... my legs are tingly. I think I likey


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Just tried the stuff, too... my legs are tingly. I think I likey


Its a no brainer really, much like having 3 joints at once lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> Its a no brainer really, much like having 3 joints at once lol


Gonna be making some oil myself tonight. My livers oil is nearly all gone. . How do west? Better weather today aroun these parts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2011)

woooot wooot zoooot!? 10 000 posts eh. which cheese is best? ive farmhouse country vintage cheddar. ive been loving the stuff if you gfet chance try some its lush. got crystals in it n everythang


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 12, 2011)

wensleydale i think mr west likes dont he?  hehehe


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey all just dropping in see how you all are.......


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2011)

I saw this really old cheese in the supermarket the other day, Ripened for 3 years it was!!! I had to laugh at the packaging, they had even written in English...."Very Old", I thought to myself, so the Dutch don't have a saying for "Very Old", how stupid...but they do, Echte Ouwe! But sometimes they just can't help themselves and have to use English words.....

Hey there EM, I am doing fine thanks, I think Fred is off loosing some balls somewhere!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah he said something about walking around a golf course all ref eyed and smiley faced.


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2011)

I is back lol 107 so not too bad not great either but hey i was in the sun>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 12, 2011)

well ppls this is 1 week into flip stage the leaves were fat at first but now they are thin and over 3/4 have serration, i think think these pics from google are ok what you think lol google is getting better.....

i love cheese my 1st option wood be the applewood emmmmm


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2011)

so these pics are off the internet found by google wen u looked for cheese?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Apr 12, 2011)

When you guys make your oil, what do you use? Last time I attempted to make it I used Everclear, soaked it for 3 days and then used a double boiler to evaporate the solvent. My oil kind of smells like it was maybe overheated, and from what I remember isnt that potent, but I haven't even tried to smoke it since I was sick and couldnt pack a bong bigger than you would for an ant. I think I may have evaporated the everclear off too fast. Maybe I should be patient and wait for it to evaporate on its own, anyone have any pointers they can give me, I can make some damn good, waxy feeling bubble hash, but I want some good oil. And apparently I need help because I fucked up somewhere along the line...


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 12, 2011)

When you google images of exodus cheese your 1st clone comes up Fred lol
I don't think you should get too hung up on double serrations EM, If you look hard enough you'll find them on most plants, its not the definitive feature of Cheese. IMHO its the sum of its parts that makes the whole and the whole is my fave. There are smellier and stronger strains out there but its the balance thats spot on


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 12, 2011)

I used 190 proof everclear and double boiled it for a few hrs. Mine came out great. Did u strain out all the green shit?


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2011)

i used ever clear too and evaporated it over the bk of my light balast 250w takes a few hours and u gotta watch it but works great ive found


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> so these pics are off the internet found by google wen u looked for cheese?


http://www.cheese.com/

its got its own in built "cheese searcher"


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 12, 2011)

ok oscar i only thought that because what ppl said about it... lol i suppose you have to grow the real thing in order to know the plant as all plants you grow..... does it look ok though? the pics i posted i mean.....


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2011)

OIL
190 proof everclear for a three day soak in finely chopped mj and then filtered thru a 100 micron filter and wrung out hard and left in a shallow glass dish until the alchohol evaporates. Heat seems to thicken the oil.
...and I just gave away the last of my oil, but I have a batch that's been soaking for awhile.


cof


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2011)

Get Cheese News 

Cheese by names

Cheese by names:

Presented below are the closest matches. Click on the name of choice or try another search.

* Exmoor Blue
* Explorateur 

but no exodus lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2011)

Cheeseish


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2011)

» Wensleydale «

Traditional, hard cheese made from cow's milk. It has a shape of cylinder with natural rind. Wensleydale can be used as table cheese and is very tasty with apple pie. This cheese is based on the recipe that can be traced back to the Cistercian monks who came over with William the Conqueror in the 11 century. There are two types of the British classic Wensleydale: White, a flat disc that is highly-pressed and has a honey flavor to it and Blue or Yorkshire, which has blue veins, double cream and is a cousin of Stilton - the blue variety comes in large drums. Good Wensleydale has a supple, crumbly, moist texture and resembles a young Caerphilly. The flavor suggests wild honey balanced with a fresh acidity. It matures in two to four months and has a fat content of 45 per cent.


Country:
England

Milk:
cow milk

Texture:
hard

Fat content:
45 %

Producer:
Wensleydale Creamery


----------



## Wemp (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I used 190 proof everclear and double boiled it for a few hrs. Mine came out great. Did u strain out all the green shit?


I heard to use 91 iso..

Have you tried both? if so which one works better


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 12, 2011)

I only did 190. Not sure about the other one, or where to get it. This proof was easy to find...


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> Cheeseish


Mmmm, Cheese 

My favorite Cheese is Pepper Jack! lol


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Is there any other types of alcohol you can buy from regular stores that works? I am not sure Everclear is sold in Holland.


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

I bought some iso off of the bay for my mate and hes very happy with the oil it made, he's been seeling grams of it haha, certain few ppl jumped on it for £35 a gram of oil made from trim lmao.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

wow, we use to punt it at 15 a gram!


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

Proving that there is an oil crysis lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2011)

stuffs too much, i've tried it twice now i can only hit it when i'm on drugs.  that or i'm wiped out wired wanting to run a marathon but getting as far as the fridge before sitting in front of starring into nowhere. still like to think i can handle it then hit it and think what have i done that for again. 

whats for breakfast fred?>>>>>>>>>::livers


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 13, 2011)

Damn thats a good price.

I'm sellin grams of bubble hash for 30 USD.. whats that 20 quid???LOL


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

jus chopped my deep psycho clone at nearly 9 weeks i think. smoking some deep cyco and listening to dj hype last weeks radio show lol.

http://www.realplayaz.co.uk/latest/dj-hype-kiss-show/


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stuffs too much, i've tried it twice now i can only hit it when i'm on drugs.  that or i'm wiped out wired wanting to run a marathon but getting as far as the fridge before sitting in front of starring into nowhere. still like to think i can handle it then hit it and think what have i done that for again.
> 
> whats for breakfast fred?>>>>>>>>>::livers


 
Never tried the oil. Is it that potent?


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> Its a no brainer really, much like having 3 joints at once lol


what he said mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2011)

seriously it was waaaaaay too strong for me. im no lightweight but im not a toker of mr wests calibre


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

i snapped my hobbie knife last nite wanting to do an oily one for bed but i need a new blade now grr


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 13, 2011)

3 draws of a nice green doobie and I start talking backwards. lol Wouldn't mind trying the oil. My m8 is just trimming as we speak. Says he is gonae make some oil. I let you guys know once I try it.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 13, 2011)

The oil I produced isn't the strongest I've ever had-- thank god. Still rightly messes me up tho when I smear a heaping of it on a paper before I twist one up...


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

spoze its relative to the quality of trim used


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2011)

Was discussing it with my buddy at work today. Where can ya get everclear I says...at the liquor store he says. Haha guess I'm clueless sometime, didn't even know what everclear was : !)


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Was discussing it with my buddy at work today. Where can ya get everclear I says...at the liquor store he says. Haha guess I'm clueless sometime, didn't even know what everclear was : !)


u can only get it in the states unless u paye extream postage charges lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah apparently you drink it lol. Yuck puke puke


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

rocket fuel that stuff is, tastes like vodka on steriods, very very buzzy. I only had a few nips with lemonade, i dont drink genraly as a rule.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't generally drink at all any more and that's not just a rule. I have it tattooed on the inside of my brain. 

Man I love this kief...I think I'm hooked lol. Me and my buddy had a good day at work lol. Just took a hit, here ya go>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

Niiiiiiiiiiceee!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh cheeeeesey day has finally come. Finally.


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiceee!













this guy said it all


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 13, 2011)

I posted a bunch on my thread. Didn't wanna clog yours up too much  

Alright, back to work for me. I'll check in later tonight


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I posted a bunch on my thread. Didn't wanna clog yours up too much
> 
> Alright, back to work for me. I'll check in later tonight


well its half 12 in the middel so im bout off to bed, ive smoked my self that stoned i dont want another joint lmao nernight all


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> well its half 12 in the middel so im bout off to bed, ive smoked my self that stoned i dont want another joint lmao nernight all


Yeah I gotta split soon too. Can't play any more lol. Gotta go to the O Garden and get some take out for my baby and I. 

Gnight Godfather


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOOOOOOOORNING, MR WEST (said in a loud Robin Williams good morning vietnam type voice.)


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 14, 2011)

good morning D. ur in a happy mood dis morining? sounds like everythings going to plan


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

think hes still blowing bubbles D bru. got the phones on transfer just about to do some potting on and i think a walk into town with a doob. its BEAMING sunshine today!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think hes still blowing bubbles D bru. got the phones on transfer just about to do some potting on and i think a walk into town with a doob. its BEAMING sunshine today!


 yup ur right hes still dead to the world


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

morning LGP.....I had a nice snooze and for a change woke up reasonably late today (well I was up at the crack of pi$$ but went back to bed, lol) Ach man, I need to give myself a slap sometimes just to remind myself how lucky we are.

Hows you and bump doing today?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 14, 2011)

DST said:


> morning LGP.....I had a nice snooze and for a change woke up reasonably late today (well I was up at the crack of pi$$ but went back to bed, lol) Ach man, I need to give myself a slap sometimes just to remind myself how lucky we are.
> 
> Hows you and bump doing today?


bumps not to bad, but its a night mover. its clam throught out the day but when i go to sleep it starts moving and kicking. 
got midwifes at half 12 so gunna c if see able to help me coz im stuggling doing ma work programme. with lil one haveing me up through the night


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

That's handy, you go to sleep and the little yin wakes up!!! It amazes me that the Brew have you working for benefit when you are pregnant. I just can't get my head around how the Govt are using people to provide labour to companies and only paying them benefit!! It's about time the brew made it worthwhile for people to take up normal employment and subsidie them. My mates girls got made redundant and she took a job 1 day a week to just do something. The money she earns there is taken straight of the top line of her benefit!! So whats the point of going to work......"oh but we can get people to work and just pay them benefit", oh how freaking clever, so what happened to paying people the minimum wage per hour!! Surely if they want you to work this is what you should get paid? Okay, sip off tea.....back to happy chilled state again, lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 14, 2011)

DST said:


> That's handy, you go to sleep and the little yin wakes up!!! It amazes me that the Brew have you working for benefit when you are pregnant. I just can't get my head around how the Govt are using people to provide labour to companies and only paying them benefit!! It's about time the brew made it worthwhile for people to take up normal employment and subsidie them. My mates girls got made redundant and she took a job 1 day a week to just do something. The money she earns there is taken straight of the top line of her benefit!! So whats the point of going to work......"oh but we can get people to work and just pay them benefit", oh how freaking clever, so what happened to paying people the minimum wage per hour!! Surely if they want you to work this is what you should get paid? Okay, sip off tea.....back to happy chilled state again, lol.


lol tea time, ive just made a brew aswell. i find it funny that if your on one of these work programmes u dont fall under the unemployment figures. thats one way the gov are showing that figures are down. its not coz ppl have got jobs its coz there on a training allowence instead


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a cool way to do it, didn't realise that. Oh, and lets call it "Training Allowance" so that it sounds even less like Benefit. 

Benefit in Holland is quite high, but they have over the last 10 years reduced how things are paid. It's funny though, when you get paid your benefit, you pax Tax on it on Holland, haha (how weird I know!) I lost my job a number of years ago and was on benefit, I was getting 70% of my previous salary paid to me. But then you pay quite high tax in Holland (min tax rate is 42%)


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 14, 2011)

shit thats alot. coz of my age im only entitlied to £51 a week.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2011)

Did some one mention tea? Yes please im gasping>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

Think I'll dive in for me 2nd cuppa Mr West.....just up potted 8 Engineers and stuck em in the flower cab.

51 squidlies a week, ffs LGP, tell them DST said that's oot of order!!! The base line benefit is around &#8364;1200/1300 per month (which leaves you around 900-950 after tax) in NL. But for the first year you get the 70% of your salary, 12 months it goes down to the base. Previously they just kept paying you the 70% though! They do not pay you any housing benefit here though.



Lil ganja princess said:


> shit thats alot. coz of my age im only entitlied to £51 a week.





mr west said:


> Did some one mention tea? Yes please im gasping>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2011)

Fuck that if ur on a shit wage to start with b4 u lose ya job lol


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

Luckily enough I wasn't 

But then if you are in sales (and earn commission), it's only the base salary they calculate....supposed to be a socialist way of running things here, yet I can't go to the hospital without receiving a bill for it. Everyone has to take out a bloody health insurance policy! I took out the highest one since I am an old codger, but my wife didn't, and she still has to pay quite a high % of her doctors and dentist bills. There are plus and minuses with the whole system, the Tax man does pay 42% of my mortgage interest payments for me though.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2011)

I gotta be thankfull for the nhs with the problems i have lol. If i had to pay for the medication im on i dont kno how id cope lol. Prolly not have it and end up in a wheel chair 20 years earlier then with the meds lol. Heres a useless bit of information for yas, Ive had ms as long as i havent had it, half my life lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

You still get very good care though Mr West. And the disability benefits here are also great (massive % of people on disability in NL). But you must get a good insurer if you need meds.

Man, half your life with it bru, I trully feel for ya lad. I know my poxy arthritis ain't much, but I have had a fukked knee more than half my life and so many operations. Handy having a portable weather barometer with you though!



mr west said:


> I gotta be thankfull for the nhs with the problems i have lol. If i had to pay for the medication im on i dont kno how id cope lol. Prolly not have it and end up in a wheel chair 20 years earlier then with the meds lol. Heres a useless bit of information for yas, Ive had ms as long as i havent had it, half my life lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2011)

now how much would u have to spend if u were to buy ur weed. I know i couldnt afford to smoke like i do without growing lmao.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2011)

Also wen u google exodus cheese images there is a few sneeky fat birds that pop up and im sure urll alll recognise em from this thred lmao.

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&biw=1024&bih=534&gbv=2&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=exodus+cheese&aq=f&aqi=g1g-m1&aql=&oq=


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaaaaa thats fuckin priceless! i reckon the one with the cake looks like the most cheesey lmao


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2011)

this one??


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

Based on retail prices from coffeeshops I use to spend around 1500 euro a month (but with a discount to around 800 euro a month)....which would be about a QP. 



mr west said:


> now how much would u have to spend if u were to buy ur weed. I know i couldnt afford to smoke like i do without growing lmao.


 
EDIT: 
I saw that one...is that a bit of cheese on that bread she is eating?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

hahaha aye thats the one bro. 

damn thats a lot of smoke and money. i can see you guys are going to smoke me right under the table...


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW D thats a lot of cash... Glad you grow huh!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

too right hem, I got paid loads in those days, until my coke snorting boss fucked up our business. Work hard play hard. Now it's just play hard, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

go hard or go home!!! likewise im down for just playing hard these days i do what needs doing and well but im an owt for an easy life kinda guy


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2011)

DST said:


> too right hem, I got paid loads in those days, until my coke snorting boss fucked up our business. Work hard play hard. Now it's just play hard, lol.


Robin Williams _"Cocaine is God's way of telling you that you'__re making too much money."_


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

very true COF


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

You know what cof, probably not a truer word said. One of my best friends I have gone around with since I was 9 years old ended up a Sales Director at Lehmans (even had his 15 minutes of bad fame with it!) And he sat there while chopping up a line with my sister saying, "MJ is a drug that takes away ambition, whereas Coke....", I don't even want to go on he pi$$ed me off so much that night...fukkin guys a millionaire as well and one of the worst conservatives ever...funny how you can grow apart from someone you were so close to at one point.



curious old fart said:


> Robin Williams _"Cocaine is God's way of telling you that you'__re making too much money."_
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 15, 2011)

The difference between coke and mj is that coke will steal your soul and become your god.


cof


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The difference between coke and mj is that coke will steal your soul and become your god.
> 
> 
> cof


and take all ya money, it gets in ya dreams too. I never dream about mj lol but i used to dream bout fat lines leading to a nice big rock of crack lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 15, 2011)

i tried sniffing coke once... the ice blocks got stuck in my nostrils


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

Ach man, nog een Boer mislukken, lol.^^^^


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2011)

tring to work out if hes trying to be funny or mixes his coke with meth lol


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

i never have problems when sniffing coke, my fridge crushes the ice for me....problem solved. lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 15, 2011)

Never been addicted to coke but sure do love the smell. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 15, 2011)

FACT: Cocaine was removed from the formula for Coca-Cola in 1903, after seven years of being a key ingredient.


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2011)

massive cheese bowl


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

Meeting my good lady for lunch so staying (un)stoned cold sober.....this afternoon it's ON big time though. Think'll I'll kick things off with a Brownie!!!


mr west said:


> massive cheese bowl


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2011)

IK been wondering about being straight and stone cold sober but i cant imajin it lol. Every morning b4 i skin upo the first i think wonder what its like.


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

It makes the resulting smoke all that nicer!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2011)

Ill have to try it lol. Need to go out as soon as i wake up and drive somewhere lolfor 8 hrs lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

well im cleared for take off not seeing the mrs till tomorrow evenin... fed the flock and got my rock. is it pub time yet.... im not normally this into it but today is a celebration. i just told mr barclaycard to get to feck.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 15, 2011)

I like looking forward to a spliff. On a sunday i wake and bake if i've got nowt on


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2011)

i like chopping cuz i know ill have some thing diffrent lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2011)

hahahah, hi cheesehead!!!!!!!! have a great weekend!!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll second that Dr.
HIGH, westy. I assume all's well, hope your getting better night's sleep than me! " It can knock a mobile phone of her tummy with one kick hahaha "

cindy


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 16, 2011)

oh mr west is having a great night sleep its me thats not. 
feels like im coming down with either hayfever or a cold, i find its more hayfever than cold. good dam u ive never had u before


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2011)

Im ok yeah he says yawning i had a nice nights sleep lol thanks.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2011)

Enjoy it while it last bru. Have a good day....peace, DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2011)

Mmmmmm...... sleep is good


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2011)

Im enjoying all the things I porolly wont be able to wen babe gets free


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 16, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> oh mr west is having a great night sleep its me thats not.
> feels like im coming down with either hayfever or a cold, i find its more hayfever than cold. good dam u ive never had u before


hey lgp, me and the missus are expecting our second child now hoping for a little girl this time. she is due around christmas. hope everyting is going well for you with the pregnancy. me you and westy should be having sleepless nights about the same time eh?


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey lgp, me and the missus are expecting our second child now hoping for a little girl this time. she is due around christmas. hope everyting is going well for you with the pregnancy. me you and westy should be having sleepless nights about the same time eh?


congrats mate lol, nice one lol. Well im used to sleepless nights wen i was a young chemical kid but this is diffrent lol. Plenty of caffeen me thinks lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

Top of the morning to you two lovebirds! And you too bump!! Bummer about the hayfever lgp, get better soon girl lol.

Pretty much have the weekend to myself...stoked about that, anti-social fuck that I am haha ; !)


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2011)

lol im in that club too but i have to put up with the odd visitor lol, dont mean i have to talk to em lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> lol im in that club too but i have to put up with the odd visitor lol, dont mean i have to talk to em lmao


Weed makes most people tolerable for me lol. For short periods of time hehe

Hows it going : ?)


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2011)

good man just straying for mites again cuz im so slack


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

Same here...I've been saying for the past month that I'm going to be proactive with those little bastards. Not lol. Need to do some spraying today too, good call lol.

Got about 8 grams of hash ( stuff that I posted last week, not the bubble hash ; ) first and second run that I'm going to make butter with today. should be pretty potent.

Off to wake up the harem. Later mate!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

My Casey at 6 weeks. She look like she's been fooling around?


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2011)

shes been missbehavin saving all her love for u, pimp daddy oh>>>>>>>


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 17, 2011)

Morning bro, i dind'nt realise you were on lastnight, or Prob. just after i logged off. " having trouble sleeping mate " ? Wait another few moon's and the whole sleep pattern goes out the window! ( guess that's why they call it window pain )


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning bro, i dind'nt realise you were on lastnight, or Prob. just after i logged off. " having trouble sleeping mate " ? Wait another few moon's and the whole sleep pattern goes out the window! ( guess that's why they call it window pain )


morning cindy mate lol i sleep very well pearsonaly but the baby is keeping the princess up all night tossing and turning lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> morning cindy mate lol i sleep very well pearsonaly but the baby is keeping the princess up all night tossing and turning lol


I hear that man, this thing can kick an i-phone of the tum!  I love it still, even though i know what's in the post ( and it aint no fairy lol )
We got a nice sunny sunday, so the Kink's are on and I'm going to laze thisafternoon  Have a good day Sir.


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2011)

Kool i jus had some bad news this morning one of my mates cats got run over last night ffs. She was a lovely creature aswell, very sweet baby.. Yeah listening to xzibit and playing crysis2 on the station lol. Gonna go watch the f1 later on the rerun lol, so news bad in the flat today lol. Cloak engaged>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey all ppl,

west whats happening with the test whats your thoughts so far my friend?...... any pics for us all.... im going to the ghs workshop soon so i need to get the research in order lol i hate to be the bearer of bad news lol ....

For all the ladys with bumps i feel for ya dont worry it wont last for ever just think of the happyness thats to come....

peace to all

EM


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2011)

well leaf shapes all wrong and theres at least 2 or 3 difrent phenos but saying that wen the stalks are rubbed they do smell like cheese. They have gone off for cloneing and flowering now at a diffrent grow, simply cuz i dinae have the space lol. Il get my mate to take pics wen theres something to see bud wise er.


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 17, 2011)

oky doky matey


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> Kool i jus had some bad news this morning one of my mates cats got run over last night ffs. She was a lovely creature aswell, very sweet baby.. Yeah listening to xzibit and playing crysis2 on the station lol. Gonna go watch the f1 later on the rerun lol, so news bad in the flat today lol. Cloak engaged>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


I don't blame you westy, hope your cloak helped at least a little. Really sucks buddy, very sorry to hear about your friends' cat and I'm sure she was your friend too, cat person that you are. I love cats and dogs...more than people lol!!! Except all you guys and gals


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 17, 2011)

Eveving mate, just about to logg off n thought of a song that somehow i think you mabe like lmfao..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aqb3zJGTYq8&feature=related
Cheese-Head


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

what up Fred!? sorry to hear bout the moggy man  hope alls good otherwise fella. crysis2 is kanny eh? i might have to get a ps3. start handing out beat downs lol till your mrs creams me to a bloody pulp. ( i hear she's a ninja at FPS! )


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2011)

Ello mate sorry i missed ya bin a scorchewr here today for time of year lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

best get out in it afore its winter again... golfin? shmoking?


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2011)

Both with gay abandon


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> Both with gay abandon


"ohh hello sailor"


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what up Fred!? sorry to hear bout the moggy man  hope alls good otherwise fella. crysis2 is kanny eh? i might have to get a ps3. start handing out beat downs lol till your mrs creams me to a bloody pulp. ( i hear she's a ninja at FPS! )


 ive had to put a fair share of time and effort into shooters to get at least a half desent score. better at playing them when ive had a few joints otherwise i get frustrated even tho i know im ment to get killed.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 19, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ive had to put a fair share of time and effort into shooters to get at least a half desent score. better at playing them when ive had a few joints otherwise i get frustrated even tho i know im ment to get killed.


gonna get xbox live at the weekend i think, i'll grab u gamer names of u and we can have a little shoot em up online sometime if ur up for it 

hope ur both well?

Las


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> gonna get xbox live at the weekend i think, i'll grab u gamer names of u and we can have a little shoot em up online sometime if ur up for it
> 
> hope ur both well?
> 
> ...


were PS3er's over ere Fingers. y pay for inter u may already use?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

ooooh eeerr missus! lmao fred.

hey lgp, i hear what your saying, im getting well sick of buying second hand titles that have online codes. i pay for gold live membership and now i cant play second hand games online unless i buy a pass for that specific game... aaaghh *shaking my fist violently towards bill gates* the bitch of it is tho a lot of games get preferential release dates on xbox over ps3. Gears of war 3 probably isnt even going to be released on ps3  i might just get my box chipped (oooh eeer missus ) n buy the titles new with the codes. begrudge lining that swines pockets i do.

hope you 3 are all good!? im gonna hit a bongo n get ready for work.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 19, 2011)

oooppps forgot about bump  lol

yeah my mate had his ps3 here when he was staying with me for a bit, i chipped my xbox and cancled my subscription to live. wanted 2 get a ps3 but with the job situation its spending a bit out of my means. i'll have one soon though lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

ive always said the 360 pad is the best theres ever been. the games for ps3 in the launch year were poop and they're still playing catch up imo. i was going to flog the wii and get a kinnect but i reckon ill probs trade in for a ps3. i know where that'll lead me though.... blue rays. and if im watching something in pretty hd im going to want to hear it in glorious surround sound. which means saying goodbye to my trusty marrantz amp for a one with a digital out. next thing you know ive overhauled the hifi and spent a fortune. 

might just get a nintendo DS


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

xbox artheritis or ps3 rsi lol personaly i prefer the ps3 but i have elegent hands piano players if u like. Gears of war3 is an xbox only tital. Its all shit really lol. Im gonna reserect my old alien tower see if i can rip some shiz pc style lol, need a shopping list


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

ah thats where im gannin wrong. ive got sausage fingers fred. lol, can craft a mean jakey tho  livers bong then oot the door. ttfn


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

cya mate lol deep psycho for me today and every day it seems lmao>>>>>>>>>>>>>> tis a grand spliff by anyone standards


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright Westy, how do's it bro. Got a grand sunny day down this way today man. Hopefully it stay's out and i can toss a couple snip's out, see how they fair!

Hope your having a ball man, ( a round n sticky one )
cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

deep psycho is the new go to eh westy. kool, ive been loving the psycho killer. honestly the lemon pheno is lovely but the musky less lemon is so thick n skunky. man if i dont get out into the sun for a beer n a j today there'll be hell on


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

you go get em tiger, have a cold one for me please and of course ill be puffin fatonez


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 19, 2011)

Mornin' Westy brother! What's new avatar ya got now? Is that hash oil smeared on her bum? lmao Have a good one bru


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

highya bobo, jus fancied a change and dirty arses was the pic of the moment lol. How u doing?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 19, 2011)

In that case, I like the switch 

Doin dandy here. Had some jobs slated for today, but they got pushed back, which is great. Now it's time to play catchup, and take care of a few things. Plus, I just smoked some Pepper Jack and I'm feelin fine lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 Mr. West. Hope you have a cheesey grin on yir chin aw day man.

cindy


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2011)

Cheers mate, fairly quiet here today im listenming top the birds singing outside lol havinf a spliff in the sun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

is there any better feeling?


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2011)

no mate its a fine fine feeling, just needed water lapping and id be in heaven. Also gives me a better view for the posty lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mowgly (Apr 20, 2011)

check my uk group got a ukcheese thread

https://www.rollitup.org/groups/uk-west-midlands.html

thx


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2011)

You doing good westy? And the family, pops : ?)


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Westy hope u are well my friend!


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> You doing good westy? And the family, pops : ?)


 Im super, the princess went bed at 8.30 pm tonight bless her shes busy making baby lol. Im shmoking some casey jones bastad and am watching the last samuri happy 420 mate love and light and other hippy stuff lol.


Hemlock said:


> Hey Westy hope u are well my friend!


 hey hemlock dude im going sweeet as cinnaman buns lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> fat one b4 bed casey yum yum lol


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2011)

sweet as ciiny buns well keep ya buns warm and tuck in tight!!! enjoy the final burn heading that way myself


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey hey westy! So what's the casey like? Mine is coming up on 7 weeks and is looking quite deadly. I checked how hard the buds were about a week ago and they were rock hard, she looks like she is just waiting to finish ripening! Should be an 8 or 8.5 weeker and there is a boy and a girl of the same pheno tucked away from everyone else making seeds right now!!

Scmooking some C-4 this morning, next chop starts in a week : !) Talk to ya


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 21, 2011)

Just lurkin'... hope you are all good in the hood, Mr West.


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2011)

im good now im home lol. Bank hoilday weekend starts here. The casey smokes real nice thick and heavy foosty fruity and skunky all at the same time very pot puri lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 21, 2011)

Cough cough here ya go cough cough,,,lemon qleaner kief. Getten spoilt lol. I had an oz and a half of qleaner for myself out of this last run and I've pretty much just been keeping it in a paper bag in the freezer. Doesn't look pretty after, the buds all turn to shake but I'm pretty sure I'm going to make earl outa what's left.

Yeah the Casey looks very intimidating, like some heavy hitting put ya into another world type a dank. Mt kinda stuff lol

Enjoy the rest of your day godfather, I'll talk to you


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Cough cough here ya go cough cough,,,lemon qleaner kief. Getten spoilt lol. I had an oz and a half of qleaner for myself out of this last run and I've pretty much just been keeping it in a paper bag in the freezer. Doesn't look pretty after, the buds all turn to shake but I'm pretty sure I'm going to make earl outa what's left.
> 
> Yeah the Casey looks very intimidating, like some heavy hitting put ya into another world type a dank. Mt kinda stuff lol
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day godfather, I'll talk to you


i hope u get a knockout pheno man


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2011)

there is a boy and a girl of the same pheno tucked away from everyone else making seeds right now!!

Licking me chops!!!! HMMMMMMMMM


----------



## growmomma (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Mr West, I have been reading through this thread since joining RIU. Obviously I haven't read all 1017 pages lol, but Ive read enough to know that you have one very green thumb and seem to be a cheese "expert". I haven't had the pleasure to smoke or grow any strain of cheese yet, but from what I've read abt the strain I think it will be a fave of mine as well. Anyways, my husband and I have just started our first grow (WW, link in sig ). I also have some Sweet Seeds Sweet Cheese. I was wondering if you have any experience/opinions of this strain??? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2011)

Speaking of cake....I just had a piece and a cuppa! That should kickstart things lol. One piece is equal to one gram of hash. So far I have been having it in 1/4 g and 1/2 slices but my tolerance is building so lets see what a whole piece does hehe

Catch ya on the other side westy buddy...or somewhere in betwixt lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Hey Mr West, I have been reading through this thread since joining RIU. Obviously I haven't read all 1017 pages lol, but Ive read enough to know that you have one very green thumb and seem to be a cheese "expert". I haven't had the pleasure to smoke or grow any strain of cheese yet, but from what I've read abt the strain I think it will be a fave of mine as well. Anyways, my husband and I have just started our first grow (WW, link in sig ). I also have some Sweet Seeds Sweet Cheese. I was wondering if you have any experience/opinions of this strain??? Thanks in advance!!


sorry haven't grown that many cheese crosses tho id say it crosses very well, you could get a cheesey pheno that will be knockout


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Speaking of cake....I just had a piece and a cuppa! That should kickstart things lol. One piece is equal to one gram of hash. So far I have been having it in 1/4 g and 1/2 slices but my tolerance is building so lets see what a whole piece does hehe
> 
> Catch ya on the other side westy buddy...or somewhere in betwixt lol



Hey mate had a really nice day with my mates grand kids lol, hes's got 5 under 5's lol lots of fun lol. Hope ur having fun mate. Hows that cake now?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2011)

It's pretty nice but my tolerance has really built up to it this week, thinking of giving the last piece away and see if I can put one more person under lol. Feels a lot like being medicated on oxy's. Tis nice! Been doing a lot of watering and would love to take a nap but it's just to damn nice outside. Was hoping to get a check from my customer today, so just been hanging out on the porch waiting for the postgirl...but she didna bring no check. I'm so broke, I think I have enough change for some half n half for my java but I'm going to walk to the store to save what little gas I have. Not sure if I'm bummed about this or if I should continue not giving a shit...obviously the latter 

Little kids like that are fun to play with at that age, I'm sure your going to be a natural pops!! Glad you had a good one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2011)

sun just makes everyone happier eh! door ajar tokin like a chimney yet fredf !? >>>>>:: livers hmmm yum. all this talk of cake.... you know where that leads fred


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

f,f,f,fAtttttttt chicks?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2011)

it is easter after all...


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

fat ginger chick. Happy chocolate eating season


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 23, 2011)

no avy is FIT mr west. good work lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2011)

How ya doing westy, whats going on! Getting my game on this morning with some lemon qleaner, going to start trimming soon. Fooking legit job...poo! I'll make my money the old fashion way...I'll grow it ; !)

Talk to yas!


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

im cool jus waiting for the princess and having a Casey biff. Still unseasonably warm lol. puff puff give>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> im cool jus waiting for the princess and having a Casey biff. Still unseasonably warm lol. puff puff give>>>>>>>>>>>>


That's good buddy. Yeah it looked like summer in those pics! Speaking of casey haha....I need to take some pics when I find my charger, because she is some of the dankest looking bud I have ever seen. And I've seen a little bit of dank in the last few years! Going to be a breeze to trim,,,its all rock hard bud!!

Rainy here, flood warnings, suppose to snow too but I don't think so. Chick is working a double today so I have the day to myself.


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

Happy days HC, the calyxes swell up nice like sugary pork cheeks, i love the structure of them buds.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll have some seeds of that pheno! The little boy has been doing some spluffing with his sister in the last couple of days. I have one in veg that's getting pretty big that's getting flipped next week that I should be able to get a half dozen good cuts from. Thinking she's a keeper!


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

thats good news that u keeping it man. I killed a dpp x dpq male today. Dunt fancy seeding the tent too many young things in there


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

[youtube]/v/bGCbDtng5MA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 23, 2011)

lmfao never eatin' ona those creamy little fuckers again lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2011)

they can be relly sickly lol


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 23, 2011)

i had a deep fried battered cream egg once... i could feel my arteries closing..


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 24, 2011)

deep fried mars bars yummy or even a deep fried snickers.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll stick to the cupcakes thanks lgp, lol. chippy around the corner from me use to do deep fried whatever you like. My mate use to get battered pizza suppers!!!

EDIT: in case anyone is not sure, that's a pizza, dipped in batter, then deep fried!!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2011)

nasty and repulsive and very bad for ya lol. Well of the 3 clones i took for the fairy one has monster roots and the other two dunt seem to want to root atall lol pffftt grr


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey westy how you doing. The princess and lil bump doing good? Nothing going on here, no egg day or nothing jess tending girls and chillaxen on the porch with some kief


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi mate, we went to me mums today for a leg of lamb roast dinner lol. Nice day but back home now.


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

sometimes just seems to happen bru. Leg of lamb sounds lekker!!!


mr west said:


> nasty and repulsive and very bad for ya lol. Well of the 3 clones i took for the fairy one has monster roots and the other two dunt seem to want to root atall lol pffftt grr


----------



## exodus mission (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey ppls happy egg eating day. im not sure about that egg squrty vid that wrong lol anyway hope you are all good......


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hi mate, we went to me mums today for a leg of lamb roast dinner lol. Nice day but back home now.


Lol that's what we're havin' here... and some cheesey joints, too


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2011)

i gotta wait for cheesy joints lol next week recon itll be time


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey MR West, Heres a Pic of the Jacks widow momma I'm blooming, bitchis gettin BIG...LOL


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2011)

u gonna have room wen shes finished stretching??


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> u gonna have room wen shes finished stretching??


No but I'm gonna do a 2nd tie down tommrow. Already tied one set of branches down


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2011)

lol high stress training lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2011)

When are you going to the Dam?


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2011)

when ever we can save enough cash together, id say soon in a couple of weeks maybe


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2011)

have you been on the new post section lately...sheesh, it's like the wild west, I think the sun is affecting peoiple, lol. You a bit para about flying Westy?


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2011)

bit para about spending more than i need to lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> when ever we can save enough cash together, id say soon in a couple of weeks maybe


If you go around the 26th of next month, you can meet my mover and shaker, my scandie baby. 

Been a real shitty day bro, totally drained by the cracken. And not in a good way.


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2011)

mover and shaker, my scandie baby.
who what ??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2011)

She's my friend. Blonde, long legs,Scandanavian descent, my mover, very pretty, pre med and a bit of a player ; !) She and a girlfriend are going to be in the Dam the 26th -28th. Thinking maybe DST will show her around the Grey Area and intoduce her to the owners 

ps ask donny if he remembers any of the stories that I told him about her last year hehe


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Morning Westy, So what's the word on Prices for a euro star to the DAMn!! All Good n cheap i hope  Hope you had a good easter bro. lol ( Plenty eggs-beans or what they thing's called?? )

Later Big Poppa


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like how ever we go its gonna be bout a ton each lol. Did anyone see the snooker last night? Ronnie O'Sullivan is a star
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/snooker/13181744.stm


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2011)

Snooker...missed it. Everything costs a ton these days, lol. I nearly fell of my chair when I was told how much it costs to get a train from Edinburgh to London (100's I beleive, I use to pay 67 quid return!) Old c_nt that I am, lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 26, 2011)

Morning Fred. Bit grim today on the weather side of things. Need plenty smokables to lighten up the day.


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2011)

Im on it willy mate lol, smoking some engineers dream and wanting my bed lol, after ive eaten the sofa. lol I saw the fairy off this morning too. Always anxiouse wenever the fairys in flight, but its cooler now and she shouldnt get too hot on her way south.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im on it willy mate lol, smoking some engineers dream and wanting my bed lol, after ive eaten the sofa. lol I saw the fairy off this morning too. Always anxiouse wenever the fairys in flight, but its cooler now and she shouldnt get too hot on her way south.


Yeah that fairy gets about eh? Think she might have to start subbIng her work out. Hahaha.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2011)

I will be sooo glad when this royal wedding is over lol...I can't turn on CNN without having to listen about it. I didn't realize that anyone over here gave a shit! My girl made supper the other night and I said what's this lol..."oh it's cottage pie, it's the princes' favorite meal" haha, oh christ that was funny. Was just at Hyde Park listening to peeps on Speakers Corner, that was kinda cool though

Grey and rainy for the next couple of days here. Quite sunny inside though! Going to be working with another one of your creations westy, Blue Dream ; !) The fairy made a visit yesterday.

Trics are about perfect on the Casey, gave her final flush yesterday now just waiting for it to dry out. She be coming down in 2 or 3 days! She looks very deadly!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2011)

lol well she works through all of us much like the force. I recon she dunt need help


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

the rocket is arguably the best snooker player the world has known. def my fave player. he's a tortured man tho. 

surprised the wedding's getting airplay on CNN. 

happy Tuesday >>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2011)

Airplay?!? Oh yeah man we are talking about 75% of CNN news!! oi vay haha


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2011)

The guy he beat shaun murphy is a local lad from a village up the way lol. Ronnie is the best tho by far. Watch this young lad Judd hes one to watch very reminiscent of a young jimmy white


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

i liked that chinese fella Ding junhui, he's going to be one to watch. its good to see some new blood coming through. i always loved steve davis as a kid lol most boring man in the world well second to shearer... who it appears isnt so boring. he's the footballer that the gagging order was about a while back. not giggs n gabby logan.

think im making some scran for a wedding party on friday. thinks the boys will play some karom out the back while they coo and discus in minute depth the dress blah blah blah


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Airplay?!? Oh yeah man we are talking about 75% of CNN news!! oi vay haha


And they are broadcasting from in front of Buckingham Palace lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Going to be working with another one of your creations westy, Blue Dream ; !) The fairy made a visit yesterday.
> 
> Hey westy when you gonna send some of your magic beans up my way? I must be the only one of the bunch that haven't grown out some of your finest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

hold him to ransom till he posts pick westy!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Highlanders cave said:
> 
> 
> > Going to be working with another one of your creations westy, Blue Dream ; !) The fairy made a visit yesterday.
> ...


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 26, 2011)

Ronnie O'sullivan is a huge talent but he's a big fecking baby. He always threatens to retire when he loses. He wasn't gonna play in this championship but the organisers said they wanted a written statement from him saying that he wasn't going to play and he changed his mind, as i said, big fecking baby


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2011)

Judd Trump the young lad lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2011)

Preview for ya westy day 52, trics are just about perfect she comes down in a few days. The buds feel like they are encrusted in jewels or glass of something and if I squeeze them, they are going to shatter lol. I chose this pic because Patches was in it...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

He's potted the green!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

How's it mate, Hope all's well n Healthy in the Fam. Bro. This breeding game is for young guy's i think 

cindy


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 27, 2011)

patches look beautiful. nice tortie girl


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

very nice hc, love a tortie cat too lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Preview for ya westy day 52, trics are just about perfect she comes down in a few days. The buds feel like they are encrusted in jewels or glass of something and if I squeeze them, they are going to shatter lol. I chose this pic because Patches was in it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm can I borrow a cup of that sugar?!?


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2011/04/hot-new-trend-posting-the-data-apple-secretly-collected-on-you/
intresting infon on iphones lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 27, 2011)

Not good if your outdoor gets busted then apple track you to that location


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2011)

i'm liking that judd trump 

dont like all them smart phones anymore was sitting in hamsted heath (oh er) having coffee with my iphone 2g not long after it came out. i hit that find me on google maps and it put me the other side of the road from where i was. same thing happened in cardiff. dont they "print" the gps code in the picture data? i've heard rollitup removes all this info when it uploads it, i've seen some of the nuts and bolts of an uploader when learning about building website so can kinda belive this is true. (plus they wanna save space on there servers)

hope u lads and lass's have a good day


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah I'm with you on that mate. They preach about how great these "smart phones" are but there's just so many flaws. I have the iphone4 and it's not improved my life as much as the hype would have you believe.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;nv584jRwh0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv584jRwh0s[/video]


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

top tune las m8 movement of jah people


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> patches look beautiful. nice tortie girl


Thanks lgp, she's a very lovable cat. She has another tortie friend around here somewhere too lol. Have a great day!



mr west said:


> very nice hc, love a tortie cat too lol.


How ya doing westy buddy! Got paid this week soo...time to make a trip to the hydro store. Feast or famine in this biz lol. Talk to ya later : !)


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

or feast and feast and feast but no one wants to eat cuz of money probs lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> or feast and feast and feast but no one wants to eat cuz of money probs lol


I think I moved up a notch on my belt this winter, been some lean times


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

yeah i hear ya man


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

yeh, I also hear baggy pants will be in fashion....


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

Did they ever go out of fashion?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 27, 2011)

i'm wearing mc hammer pants right now....

they keep me cool in the lovely summer weather...







oh yeaaaaaah


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

haha, nice pants mantis. 

You know, Westy I am not sure, baggy pants have always been a fave of mine, but the wife likes to see a bit of definition, lol. Plus baggies are a real cunt when you are cycling all the time...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

i live in baggy jeans or baggy shorts. im the most non 9-5 man doing a 9-5. everyone else thinking" you cant touch this dooooo do do doo"????? kool pants


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

the prices has a pair of hammer pants in black her only maternity wear lol


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 27, 2011)

i'd rather be seen in a pair of hammerpants than fekkin skinny jeans...

skinny jeans are natures way of castrating morons


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i'd rather be seen in a pair of hammerpants than fekkin skinny jeans...
> 
> skinny jeans are natures way of castrating morons


yeah making sure emos don't procreate


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

Fray bentos mash beans and gravy FTW


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i'd rather be seen in a pair of hammerpants than fekkin skinny jeans...
> 
> skinny jeans are natures way of castrating morons


Says the man who wear's what...hammerpants?!?? Shittttt thats the funniest thing I've heard all day. Thanks for the laugh dude!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

HAMMERTIME! whaoaoaaaaa


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2011)

One has made a few mistake due to these fuckin skinny jeans and long hair.lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Man I come from the whitest state in the country....the peeps who wear those around here are wannabees. Don't shit on emos


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

soz hc no offence to entertainers or family members


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry brother, I don't mean to be a dick on your thread....I'm outa weed, that's my story and I'm sticking to it lol. Got a couple of hits of qleaner kief that I'm bonging now. And then thats it for kief oi vay!!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 27, 2011)

Stop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 27, 2011)

hammertime...........


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> soz hc no offence to entertainers or family members


 
Haha kooool ; !) Wasn't thinking about you though lol

My son is sixteen but outgrew that a year or two ago. Not sure about his buddies or band members. I think he had gone through about 10 different hair colors and styles by the time he was 14 haha. Oh and of course there was the black stage,,,clothes, hair, nails, for about a year. He's grown out of all of that and wears very sharp clothes that he gets for free for modeling a pic of them on his website. We always supported our kids with their choices, never tried to supress them and it's paid off wonderfully


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 27, 2011)

skinny jeans and tighty whitey y-front briefs... smuggling walnuts and prophylactic since 1935...



Highlanders cave said:


> Says the man who wear's what...hammerpants?!?? Shittttt thats the funniest thing I've heard all day. Thanks for the laugh dude!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

To bad someone else's parents didn't do the same....Hey kid that wears the hammer pants...how old are you?


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

I like skinny jeans.....on my wife, or on the floor next to where I decide to try and pull them off her, lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 27, 2011)

are you trying to groom me?


stop hammertime.... no stop paedotime!




Highlanders cave said:


> To bad someone else's parents didn't do the same....Hey kid that wears the hammer pants...how old are you?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah I know, they buy one every month that pretty much looks the same as the last one except for a slightly different design on the back pocket lol. Sure makes their ass's look nice though


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/snooker/13209141.stm


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2011)

Down to the last of the DPQ, couldn't resist a joint.....getting quite stoned. Respect the DPQ!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

ik have two seedling dpq's at min waiting for room to pot on lol. My engineers dream is very dpq dom, more keif than bud lol


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 28, 2011)

goooood moanin' chaps


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2011)

morning lol bit late but hey its the weekend lol


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 28, 2011)

I've taken the week off to make sure I can get a good spot for the Royal Wedding.
I've only got a hand-gun so I've got to get pretty close.


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2011)

be the stone and take that shot


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> be the stone and take that shot


lol..this wedding mess is lkiterally gettin on my nerves. its all over the news and i am in the US. Westy u and yer Lady gonna watch the wedding? if so i hoipe u got your joints rolled. weddings are blah!


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2011)

Parties at weddings can be good, especially the ones in Scotland, some girls always end up scrapping!!! Not sure why, but it's always the women.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol, same here most men are to drained by the emotionality of it. women get all fiesty, wanna catch the bouquet n shit. when my time comes, my lady will see simplicity at its best.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 28, 2011)

I wonder if he's saved 3 months pocket money for the ring....


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2011)

lol, hes got his mums ring aint he? Nah me and the princess will be watching the only other thing on telly lol, the world championship snooker on the red button lol.


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 28, 2011)

ROFL ...I thought I smelled something


superman27nc said:


> looking excellent my friend..when are you going to cut the cheese?..


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2011)

god that was an old post from way back in 02-28-2009 02:20 AM


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2011)

just found this in my junk mail lol
http://view.ed4.net/v/OJSDTUC/4ZGW80/0670IV8/E9LCFI/MAILACTION=1&FORMAT=H&HOSTED=TRUE


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2011)

Good day Sir lol, hope your getting a breather to enjoy some of this great weather bro. I luv. the free lekky


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2011)

i wonder if anyone is claiming... and receiving compensation for this...

is the psn network still down?



mr west said:


> just found this in my junk mail lol
> http://view.ed4.net/v/OJSDTUC/4ZGW80/0670IV8/E9LCFI/MAILACTION=1&FORMAT=H&HOSTED=TRUE


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

i read about that on the bbc....they are saying that perhaps some credit card info has also been stolen, but have not confirmed anything...so basically, Credit card info has been stolen otherwise they would flat out deny it.....credit cards being hacked is no funny thing, especially when it runs into thousands!! believe me I have experienced it.


----------



## Wemp (Apr 29, 2011)

nevermind. screwed up this post

Was trying to post a pic of my big Buddha cheese.

Can anyone tell me how to post pics? I dont remember how... It wont let me copy paste


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

Wemp said:


> nevermind. screwed up this post
> 
> Was trying to post a pic of my big Buddha cheese.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to post pics? I dont remember how... It wont let me copy paste


u have to upload em with the upploader, then copy the pic url and paste it in th insert image box thingy


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

Ive only got a debit card and im running on my over draft so they welcome to try and take thousands out of my account lol


----------



## Wemp (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the help

Heres my Big Buddha Cheese @ day 21


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

no pic mate....??


----------



## Wemp (Apr 29, 2011)

DST said:


> no pic mate....??


The pic is up?


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

no pic


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2011)

picless.....


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

check your settings, you may have your pic/album on friends only mode....I checked your profile and there was no Album visible.


Wemp said:


> The pic is up?


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

DST said:


> no pic mate....??





Wemp said:


> The pic is up?





mr west said:


> no pic





mantiszn said:


> picless.....





DST said:


> check your settings, you may have your pic/album on friends only mode....I checked your profile and there was no Album visible.


I cant see a pic but a lot of nish


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2011)

DST said:


> i read about that on the bbc....they are saying that perhaps some credit card info has also been stolen, but have not confirmed anything...so basically, Credit card info has been stolen otherwise they would flat out deny it.....credit cards being hacked is no funny thing, especially when it runs into thousands!! believe me I have experienced it.


I heard that it was 77 million psn accounts that had been compromised. CC info, the whole 9 yards

Hows it going westy...woke up to a foot and a half of water in my cellar this morning. Waded through it, got the sump pump going and now watching it all flow out into my yard lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I heard that it was 77 million psn accounts that had been compromised. CC info, the whole 9 yards
> 
> Hows it going westy...woke up to a foot and a half of water in my cellar this morning. Waded through it, got the sump pump going and now watching it all flow out into my yard lol


that succs man. but u dont seem bothered by it. must be the herb/hash


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

lovely HC, and we laughed at Kevin costner and water world lol. yeah just watching the arse end of star trek nemesis and soon to be eating bacon sarnies lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2011)

whats a bacon sarnie mr.west. i have soft addiction to bacon, and pork sausage. Oh yea and all beef hotdogs too.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

Normally two bits of bread with loads of bacon inbetween, and some like to add a helping of butter to the bread and brown sauce/hp...whatever tickles you. I guess Mr West is busy munching his just now!! making me want one...grrrr. lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

exatamondo DST, I like it with a bit of brown and red sauce with a nice hot cup of strong tea and a >>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2011)

mmmm, kinda like a heart attack on a bun.. bacon butter n ketchup. i can just picture mine with the bacon fried hard just how i like it .


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

ah I grill my bacon till its crispy, tiny bit healthier


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2011)

A key ingrediant to a bacon sandwich in the south is a good tomato.



cof


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

fresh fruit or vegetables are rare visitors to my kitchen im ashamed to say lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> lovely HC, and we laughed at Kevin costner and water world lol. yeah just watching the arse end of star trek nemesis and soon to be eating bacon sarnies lol.


Poor Costner...I bet he wishes he never did that movie lol

Sounds good westy, both of them!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> A key ingrediant to a bacon sandwich in the south is a good tomato.
> 
> 
> 
> cof


ditto. lettuce tomato n mayo n ketchup.


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

it was very nice. just waiting for the snooker to resume lol. Got a few mates coming over now so should be fun lol. Shmoking some cured deep purple psychosis


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 29, 2011)

You should try really crispy bacon and tinned tomato on toast with White pepper on hhhmmm.

Bacon buttys are king!!!!


----------



## Wemp (Apr 29, 2011)

Wemp said:


> Thanks for the help
> 
> Heres my Big Buddha Cheese @ day 21



Lol yeah I had the album on private.
Sorry bout that


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

looking happy there wemp, got a little bit of overdose on the older leaves but the new growth looks cool.

ffs westy, I also do the hp and tom sauce mix, best of both worlds innit!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

Its even better with an egg


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

I am not going to argue with that, lol. 

Right, time for bed means I can wake up soon and have a bacon and egg buttie! Night Mr West, LGP and Bump, sleep tight! DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

night m8, ive successfully managed to avoid the royal wedding, yay me lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

fucking el mr west how ja manage that? the shite has been on the t.v all bloody day and it riuned me paper too the poxy thing.


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

I never turned the TV on once yesterday!!! t'was a pleasure that can only be equated in bacon and egg butties....


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

breakfast rolls, french stick with bacon,mushroom,sausage,egg and cheese hmmmmmmmm


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2011)

I could gladly live with out tv. Tho we was on the red button all yesterday watching the snooker lol.


----------



## ghb (Apr 30, 2011)

i never got up til 12, missed the wedding, what a shame, apparently the dress was "to die for".


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's some for you and LGP and Bumpity Bump! (the progression of the pics is backwards : !)


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2011)

It started with a kiss and if it was my cats would end up a fight lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2011)

Haha...it was more like "hey did you just eat something??" The shorter haired calico, Pebbles, is a pig lol And there was def some fur flying this morning, but they just play


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2011)

My mums just had a few litters of kittens, ill try and get some pics for ya couple of tortie/ calico bless em lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> My mums just had a few litters of kittens, ill try and get some pics for ya couple of tortie/ calico bless em lol


Hey that would be cool!!

Just took a pic of my porch that I'm going to throw up : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

Top o the morning Mr West and family, trust your all having a nice Sun. Moving slow this morning myself lol, need to get the blood flowing. Just took the dog for a walk, that helped a bit. Some smoke and cuppas should do the trick. Be hitting the casey soon, almost out of shish and Ice. That's a pretty mental combination right there actually, just took a couple of bongs rips and now I'm melting into the chair!

Enjoy your day buddy


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Here's some for you and LGP and Bumpity Bump! (the progression of the pics is backwards : !)
> 
> View attachment 1577355View attachment 1577354View attachment 1577351View attachment 1577353


there gorgours.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> there gorgours.


Thanks lil ganja princess  They are my other family lol


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

Cats are people too>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2011)

Here is a litter about 10 days old, their eyes are just opening. Sorry about the crappy pic, but it was the best one. I'll try to get a better one.




cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

Think ya can ship one of those fed ex overnight lol ; ?)


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Think ya can ship one of those fed ex overnight lol ; ?)


I could probably work something out....maybe the seed fairy?

 
cof


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

heres a litter from a few years ago. Ill get some of the new ones next time im over my mums lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

aww, pretty lil kittens. i just posted my litter of pups in the 6. what a coincidence.


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2011)

cute kittens. looks like they live a pampered like.
I have one indoor cat, a 2 year old spayed male, who shares the house with 3 bothersome dogs. and 9 (? the number fluctuates) outdoor cats.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> heres a litter from a few years ago. Ill get some of the new ones next time im over my mums lol


Lordy what a cute pic!!


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

Yeah reckon if i had more room id have more cats, I have 3 mogs at home. My mum breeds maine koons, she shows them too and does really well.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

Hey cof or westy, either you like know the mortality rate or how long a cat can live with feline lukemia? My daughters boyfriend works on barns and they have a real cool barn kitten about 6 months old, looks like a coon cat/himalayen, that they have had for 4 months now. It's had all the vacines and boosters since they got him...just wondering


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

This is a full grown maine koon lol evil Eva lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

she's actually beautiful. and im no cat guy she just has a sneaky look. like a older dibling setting up and blaming others for things, or maybe im seeing too much.


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

Shes a fat spay now lol, they always put on some weight wen you neuter them lol


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

i guess there are reasons, but that's one thing I couldn't do if I had an animal, cutting their bits aff....poor critters.


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

eva had a good breeding run, think of it as a histerectamy in late middle age


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

okay, lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

Since cats seem to be todays theme...


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

she likes the camera dont she lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

So i been smoking joints(RAW Kingsize) for a while now, and a lil' earlier a guy told me smoking blunts get you higher because tobacco burns hotter than weed so it releases more cannabinoids(sp) any truth to it? what are the 600 members favorite method of medicating?


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

Hey peeps, Cheesey, or in particular, Livers/Blues lovers, check out Dropastones post on the 600, it's a NL number 5, looks real skunky, and has a bud structure quite cheesey looking as well. Interesting how that is Northern Lights and the Livers is as well..lots of similarities from what I see. Not 100% ofay with the Livers bud structure yet (give me a month or two) so can't comment on that...check it out https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-493.html#post5667237


----------



## oscaroscar (May 1, 2011)

I just had a look and its hard to say that early but the colour and the leaf shape are similar


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

hard to say without smelling it lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

lol i just chopped a lil livers bud at 7wks and it fucking stinks, been told tho to let the livers go to 11wks then your get the best out of her, dunno how true that is cause i have never even smoked or seen the livers in my area.


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lol i just chopped a lil livers bud at 7wks and it fucking stinks, been told tho to let the livers go to 11wks then your get the best out of her, dunno how true that is cause i have never even smoked or seen the livers in my area.


Itll fuck u up properly at 11 weeks lol, 9 is good but u can take it as early as 7 if u need to.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 1, 2011)

I've let Livers go to 11 weeks but only coz i'm lazy and i couldn't be arsed to chop it lol if you want a good nights kip then 11 weeks is just the ticket


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I've let Livers go to 11 weeks but only coz i'm lazy and i couldn't be arsed to chop it lol if you want a good nights kip then 11 weeks is just the ticket


lol i no fuck all bout the livers and strains in genral its a user on the uk420 boards that has alot of experience with livers that keeps banging on bout the 11wks, theres quite a few on there that are testing livers seed from undergroung origanals from what ive read the seed version is spot on just dont yield like the clone? but like i say its just what i read.

your right tho m8 say a bad word bout underground origanals and they aint happy lol.


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

I got one at bout 8 weeks at the min, i shall let it go a few more weeks lol


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

sounds like fun westy, more nighty nighty weed. bring it on. enjoy the snooker lad? good first day final. catch you ron.

DST


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

scofffing a few casey jones bastad and im a wanker, i mean im wankerd. Got an early tee time tomoz and im psyched to get out there in the sun and lose my balls lol. Snooker looks good for the tomorrow i hope i get back in time lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> scofffing a few casey jones bastad and im a wanker, i mean im wankerd. Got an early tee time tomoz and im psyched to get out there in the sun and lose my balls lol. Snooker looks good for the tomorrow i hope i get back in time lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


SB appreciates nice balls!


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

SB would love my sack of shiny balls


----------



## Hemlock (May 2, 2011)

Play well Mr West!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2011)

mmmmm not really lol, it was very windy out there, think i did bout 100 ish lol. It took me untill the 14th to get my swing right lol, jus one of them days i guess.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

I walked off at the 14th yesterday m8. I had a better hook than mike tyson.lol. U ever played ravenspark? Just got my season ticket 2 weeks ago. 270, not too bad


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 2, 2011)

Playing under adverse conditions will just make you a better athlete. Did you get any home runs?


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2011)

No home runs but a few trees wish we hadn't started playing today lol. I wanna go again lol, maybe Wednesday, needed more blue peters 10 wasnt enoough lmao


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

What happened in the snooker, just went to turn on telly and it's Dad's Army?? Did the young fella win?

ok, I'll check the internet. lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 2, 2011)

Higgins wins again. what an awsome snooker final. Judd is the new generation of snooker


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

Was a great match indeed lgp, and Trump is an awesome player, very exciting. My wife did ask, "what in the hell is that dress she is wearing", lol

Night peeps


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2011)

I had to watch it at my mates house so wasnt as fun as if id seen it with lgp, still great game never the less lol. My mates grown some nice smelling lemon skunk, tiss a bit damp still so ill leave that for another day. Running very low on engineers dream and casey jones ffs, least another 4 weeks till i have some casey lol. Smoking an ed night time banger. Catch yas laters germinators


----------



## Hemlock (May 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> mmmmm not really lol, it was very windy out there, think i did bout 100 ish lol. It took me untill the 14th to get my swing right lol, jus one of them days i guess.


Good Luck on Wensday Mr West, Keep at it!! Does Don Play? Who else plays Golf here in our group


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2011)

yeah the winds dying down a bit now fank fug need to find out my tee times


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

Bloody wind ripped through my outdoor girls, leaves all battered to bits!!!


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Bloody wind ripped through my outdoor girls, leaves all battered to bits!!!


oopsy so they gonna pull through


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Bloody wind ripped through my outdoor girls, leaves all battered to bits!!!


Aw that's to bad man...they won't be as pretty for a couple of weeks but I'm sure it's going to have made their stalks stronger.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

they'll be fine, like HC said they just won't have their looks for a bit.


----------



## curious old fart (May 3, 2011)

The limbs should be strong enough to support your massive buds, God just strengthened them for you.


cof


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

Nature'll get a kick in the gonads if it keeps it up, lol.


----------



## curious old fart (May 3, 2011)

There used to be an American telivision commercial for a buttery spread that said "It's not nice to mess with Mother nature" which was followed by the sound of thunder. I don't want to piss her off.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 3, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> There used to be an American telivision commercial for a buttery spread that said "It's not nice to mess with Mother nature" which was followed by the sound of thunder. I don't want to piss her off.
> 
> 
> cof


I think it's to late my friend......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2011)

what crackin peeps! had a quick butchers at the nl of dropastone and it looks like livers but the finished structure didnt if that makes sense?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 3, 2011)

This is what my L X CC, candy store pheno looks like. The dried buds look off the charts..trics and calyxs and then more trics. Very gold colored buds yum yum


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

I think so, perhaps may be not as random and all over the shop, is that whay you mean...I know you guys say it grows everywhere, I got mine upotted in a pretty decent sized pot, 11l may be more, and it's grandstanded and growing right bang in front of a light funnily enough. I am hoping it turns into a massief ting.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> what crackin peeps! had a quick butchers at the nl of dropastone and it looks like livers but the finished structure didnt if that makes sense?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2011)

im damn sure it will knowing you D, just be sure to lollipop the arse end unless your going to do an epic hash run which. livers hash is somethin else. 

HC, life is definitely good there!!

you gettin out on the course westy? looks a pearler for it.

::<<<<< grape ape this morgen for a change.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2011)

cool, will remove all bum fluff shortly.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> im damn sure it will knowing you D, just be sure to lollipop the arse end unless your going to do an epic hash run which. livers hash is somethin else.
> 
> HC, life is definitely good there!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2011)

Had a good game of better ball, me an me m8 scored 84 which is 18 over par lol. Not bad for a couple of ametures


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2011)

Peering thru the leaves at ya ; !)


----------



## DST (May 4, 2011)

Yell get a dodgy rep for peering through bushes like that HC, lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2011)

Haha I'll take a dodgey rep lol. Messing with westy....I think he had the best face shot here with his Tommy Chong look, gotta give him a run for his money


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2011)

if u look way back in this thred somewhere there's a pic of my face without beard and wig lol, jus slightly photo shopped


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 4, 2011)

Fairy dropped by mine yesterday.....and now I got some fine new genetics to play with


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

oh err thats even more sinister than the full size pic. you can imagine the rustling of a plastic mack... 

what you got to play with willy? 

so much wrongness in one post....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 5, 2011)

got some engineers dream f2's and some deep psycho. Can't wait to get em poppin. Gonna do 2 of each and also 2 dogs. Oh and some hazey trains. Should be fun.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2011)

Exclusive seeds willy u must of given the fairy the time of her life u dirty dog>>>>>>>


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 5, 2011)

I always drop her a couple grams in her fairy pouch when she pops by.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2011)

heres a pic of me off my phone lol kinda captures me


----------



## WOWgrow (May 5, 2011)

glad to see your still lurkin the UK thread mr west, lol. im almost certain my dad wears the same glasses as you, respekata.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2011)

LOL they years old, I need to get my eyes tested and get some contact lenses for the summer lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 5, 2011)

haha like the pic bro's  hehehe 


hope u and miss LGP are well


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2011)

Yeah we both sound mate. LGP is getting bigger and one of my cats murphy dont know how to sit on her lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

so were all postin pics of ourselves now haha kool


----------



## las fingerez (May 5, 2011)

they call me "Fingerez of the Las"


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Hey westy what are ya doing? Posting pic of Collin Farrell lol?!

Nice shot....who's next,,,,,,,,?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;W9e-txPOoEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9e-txPOoEw&feature=player_embedded[/video]

i fink this is awsome


----------



## curious old fart (May 5, 2011)

What did they do about his "plate number"?

Can you imagine their confusion when they processed the pic and all they saw was a skater


cof


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 5, 2011)

this is the story behind it

http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/9009907.Speedy_skater_is_caught_on_Hastings_camera/?ref=rss


----------



## WOWgrow (May 5, 2011)

lol, that video is brilliant. I wouldn't fancy bombing along at 40 on a pair of inlines.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Plus he was on the wrong side of the road


----------



## exodus mission (May 5, 2011)

that was a wicked video pmsl hey ppl how are you all? well i think i should give you an update on the website ive been working on (the seed bank) we should be live next week i must say we have been wreaking our brains as to what promo we will be unleashing but i think we are there lol your gonna love it. also a couple of people suggested us allowing pay pal payments well its done pay pal it is as well as other payments. also for the delivery costs well you will just have to see im sure it will be satisfactory. i will keep you posted....


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Sounds great man, hope it takes off for you! You must more than ready to be up and running. Where are you getting your seeds from? Are they yours and do you work with any breeders personally?

Good luck bro, Highlander


----------



## exodus mission (May 5, 2011)

hey hc me too its taken a lot of work to get here, i am ready but need to test site for any problems or errors, im not a breeder for the public yet lol but i do get alot of seeds directly from the breeders, i do know some breeders but im not working with them i get the rest from a few distributors,

Thanks Hc for the luck im gonna need it to compete with the big boys lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Cool Ill keep eye on it then. By the way lol, I have some insane crosses that haven't been tested yet, but by this time next year will be stabilized. If your interested I can give you at list of them at some pont in the future. You can also hop on my thread and skim the last several pages to get an idea of a few of the strains I'm working with. At present I have 20 + strains with about 10 in flower right now. 

Later ; !)


----------



## exodus mission (May 5, 2011)

kl i will check it matey


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

I got a letter from the national grid yesterday. I've got two weeks to empty my flat of growing stuff and tents need taking down and hiding ffs. They want to change my gas metre to a newer modern plastic one lol. I'm gutted, luckily 4 out of the 5 plants in the tent in my living room are all but finished lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

they did the same ting with me a few month back you remember? I was struggling, ha more like failing to deal with the pen and ink off the livers. fuckin nightmare mate. least you can take one down if the girls are near done. thank fully they dont need to be in the house that long.


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

my veg room is directly opposite to my gas metre.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

tits  ....... anyone near you with a spare bedroom for a day or two?


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tits  ....... anyone near you with a spare bedroom for a day or two?


i got a few mates over the road but they in same position im in lol. Im hoping i can cram all in to my bed room lol


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

[youtube]/v/0Cbj2jOozyo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

thats fuckin nuts hahahaah


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

you must try our tea>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

That really sucks westy....cant find any silver linings there. Good luck with it buddy


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

well The silver lining is i can treat the tent and clean it good wen i take it down so itll be good that way lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

Better to be an optimist than a pessimist I always say. 

Got a bud of casey and one bud of qleaner to choose from this morning...first cuppa is done, time to get high!


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

i'm always optimistic


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> i'm always optimistic


Yup, myself as well westy. Went with the Casey! I love this shit, it's one of my favorites right now!! Sun is out today, maybe things will start drying up a bit here lol.


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

Yes casey is a fave in my garden and im out of it now lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

Remember I estimated little less than a half oz on the yield? Well she weighed in at just a tad over 16 gms. The buds have a lot of meat to them! Should be able to pull between 3/4 and an oz per sq ft from her pretty easy. Got a nice one in flower right now and more cuttings in the chamber.


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 6, 2011)

u can stick any lill uns in my nursery dude


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

dancingmaddog said:


> u can stick any lill uns in my nursery dude


thanks m8 but my lilluns aint so lill lol. Think itll be too much for ur small space mate


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> thanks m8 but my lilluns aint so lill lol. Think itll be too much for ur small space mate


lol, no worries, is nearly empty tho


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> I got a letter from the national grid yesterday. I've got two weeks to empty my flat of growing stuff and tents need taking down and hiding ffs. They want to change my gas metre to a newer modern plastic one lol. I'm gutted, luckily 4 out of the 5 plants in the tent in my living room are all but finished lol


Gutted for ya mate. I've been there last year when I got my boiler upgraded. Luckily I had the Jew to take my stuff in for me.


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2011)

Damn westy, good thing the plants were done lol


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That really sucks westy....cant find any silver linings there. Good luck with it buddy


there's always a bright side, at least westy can av a good spring clean


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2011)

I gotta ring em up first thing Monday morning to find out where they sending an engineers round to see what actually needs doing to the metre. All stress i could do without lol.


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2011)

so i found that pic i was going on about HC check it out lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 7, 2011)

Ha very cool westy...nice plugs too! That's about what my hair looks like after I buzzed it yesterday lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 7, 2011)

got a big cheesy grin on ya mush there mate lol. nice lookin buds aswell


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2011)

I think it was a white widow


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> so i found that pic i was going on about HC check it out lmao


 Interesting shot there bruv. So what's the strain ? lmao
You must still be drunk


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> I think it was a white widow


it was white widow from august 2008 lol.


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2011)

I do do all my own stunts too lol.


----------



## las fingerez (May 7, 2011)

lol i like the t-shirt bro  hehehe good pic (its cool being able to put the pieces together )


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2011)

wallace/ colin farel


----------



## las fingerez (May 7, 2011)

hahaha i remember u saying that before and it makes sense now lmao 

good luck with ur gas man bro


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2011)

EEEEEEE Grand job gromit. Now all ya gotta do is fly to the moon for more cheese>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2011)

[youtube]/v/bFOTcM5xau4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## ghb (May 8, 2011)

the gas man is nothing to worry about man, plants in your bedroom will be sweet. the eleccy man is the one who scares me, i have been paying 40 a month without them checking my meter, i recently filled in the little card they post through asking for a reading, i'm waiting for the £1000 bill now.................


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2011)

ghb said:


> the gas man is nothing to worry about man, plants in your bedroom will be sweet. the eleccy man is the one who scares me, i have been paying 40 a month without them checking my meter, i recently filled in the little card they post through asking for a reading, i'm waiting for the £1000 bill now.................


I got my elecy metre on pay as u go and stick 20 quid in every 6ish days lol, fuck knows how much ive paid since i started grtowing but I always have 20quid for the metre.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

Morning westy, how's it going. Just found a couple of Ice buds in my seed stash that I had forgotten about! Yesterday sucked man


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Morning westy, how's it going. Just found a couple of Ice buds in my seed stash that I had forgotten about! Yesterday sucked man


alls fairly good here mate chopped another plant today. Gotta take my car in for a service tomorrow which is a pain lol. 6,500 miles and it needs a service ffs lol. Im gonna rfing the engineer tomoz find out what their plans are for these blocks, i have a 150 litre fish tank that might need moving lol. Fuck i hope i dunt have to move that aswell man that would be a night mare.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

Shouldn't be to much of a mess...they are just switching out meters right? It's prolly going in the same spot as the old one? Or is the fish tank right next to the meter or something


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2011)

well its kinda hard to explain but my buildings back to front so my front door faces away from the street my back door opens onto the street kinda after that bit of grass. If they come in to my flat straight from tthe road they will have to go round my fishtank to get to the old metre. Or if they come through the front of my flat they will have to go down an ally to get round lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

Had the camera nearby...action shot lol


----------



## ghb (May 8, 2011)

playing or for real?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Had the camera nearby...action shot lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1589748


 u shown her hus boss lol


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> I got my elecy metre on pay as u go and stick 20 quid in every 6ish days lol, fuck knows how much ive paid since i started grtowing but I always have 20quid for the metre.


guess i'm lucky that way as my bills are in wiv da rent


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

ghb said:


> playing or for real?


Oh they were just playing...they had a staredown for about a minute before Patches pounced lol



Lil ganja princess said:


> u shown her hus boss lol


Yupper that exactly what she was doing haha. Even though fatso on the bottom is twice as heavy, she's 2 and Patches is 4 lol


----------



## exodus mission (May 10, 2011)

Hey ppl how are you all? here is an update on the new strains coming out this year from ghs www.facebook.com/pages/Sea-of-Seeds/145345022187910?sk=wall


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2011)

oooo facebook, I wouldnt want my facebook world knowing wot im doing. Facebook is bad


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

To be honest with you exodus, I clicked on the link and then exited right out of it. GHS? greenhouse seeds?? You whoring for ghs?


----------



## exodus mission (May 10, 2011)

This is company fb site has to be done social media and that google bull **** lol hc were not whoring for them lol we are doing vids with a lot of breeders for an information guide for customers lol u Nutter maybe when your ready to sell pips on a big scale we can do a vid lol 

whats good though westy and hc everything kl


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 10, 2011)

Good Day Sir. Hope your having a blazing one bro. Hopefully its sunny out too 

cindy


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2011)

lovely day here and the gas co. are busy working down the end of my street as i ready the exodus of my veg room for a stay at my m8s for a bit


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> lovely day here and the gas co. are busy working down the end of my street as i ready the exodus of my veg room for a stay at my m8s for a bit


You have to take care of the girl.

 
cof


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2011)

all the girls cof lol


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2011)

I forgot, mr west's harem.

 
cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> This is company fb site has to be done social media and that google bull **** lol hc were not whoring for them lol we are doing vids with a lot of breeders for an information guide for customers lol u Nutter maybe when your ready to sell pips on a big scale we can do a vid lol
> 
> whats good though westy and hc everything kl


Absolutey EM. Lol I was yanking your chain anyways hehe. Your good, you didn't take the bait. I grew tga gear all last winter and I whored a shitload of orders for subby. Then I found out what a backstabbing prick he was lol

Strawberrys and coffee right now. Where's that bongo haha


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2011)

the bongo is jus where you left it this afternoon, does the water need changing?


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2011)

hope the exodus of the exodus and 'co went well bro


----------



## exodus mission (May 10, 2011)

lol hc i must confess i did take the bait pmsl


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> the bongo is jus where you left it this afternoon, does the water need changing?


Hahaha good one!!

I think the water is ok, changed it this morning and your right...it didn't move lol. Just took a hit of Black Sour Bubble...Been smoking a combination this week of C-4 and BSB mixed together,now trying to figure out which one of these is so potent. Been getting very high off of quick dry this week hehe. I know the C-4 is exremely strong and Sour Bubble is BOGs most potent strain soo


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2011)

well of all the problems to have, not knowing which of ur strains is the potent one is a problem I wouldn't mind lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> well of all the problems to have, not knowing which of ur strains is the potent one is a problem I wouldn't mind lol


would be a good one to work out lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

Have a good one tomorrow on the golf course Westy! Carpe Diem!!


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2011)

sieze the day by both kahoonas then lose bout a tenners worth of balls lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Amsterdam casey


----------



## exodus mission (May 11, 2011)

woooow very hush hush in here tonight


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> woooow very hush hush in here tonight


Stop by my crib ; !)


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2011)

Yeah its coffee and doughnuts of at highlands crib and lots of cheese wile im up lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

Yeah I had a doughnut a little while ago...and I'm drinking a cup of coffee now haha. How did you know that lol


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2011)

your not the only Wiley one round here lol. ID love a coffee and dog nut but its way past my bed time lol. 00.15 now lol, would it be coming up to 420 cave time? ( i know its always 420 but actual 420)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

Right lol always 420! Nope it's 740 right now, just took some shots of the budroom going to post em in a few


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2011)

so jus 5 hrs between us then yeah?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2011)

just done a vid. on don's thread that you could Prob. relate to lol.

Have a good day bro.

cindy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> so jus 5 hrs between us then yeah?


i have been trying to figure this out, lol. i guess i coulda just looked at the time zones on google.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> so jus 5 hrs between us then yeah?


Good evening Mr West!!


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Good evening Mr West!!


highya mate i just got my pc back from the princess lol, smoking some Casey Amsterdam cut tonight and its pushing the buttons just right


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 12, 2011)

Casey Amsterdam cut...kooool!! just settling down got a bowl of black sour bubble filled, Lord of the rings is on the tele....ahhh. cough cough  Must be almost beddie time there across the pond lol. Have your stealthing all done after tomorrow?


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2011)

Bright sunny Friday morning ten o'clock in the eh em. Just supping a cup of tea ands sucking on some more acj and readying ourselves for the last chop, just a wee cheese and move a casey bastard cut. Then bleach and pack up the tent, jobs a goodun.


----------



## exodus mission (May 13, 2011)

hey ppls how you all doing?


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2011)

taking the living room tent down today and it was alive with bugs of all sorts but just spayed inside and killed em all and re-homed a spider in the garden lol. jus smoking a fat one wile i wait for it to dry and then ill get on the dismantle tip lol >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>acj


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

Whats the flavor of the day today westy : ?) Yeah you said you could find a silver lining in this meter switch out mess....getting everything cleaned out, good going man! My place could use that. Got all my vegging plants out on the porch with me in the sun. It's like a jungle for the cats, Pebbles is chasing a wasp around them right now. She may find out that she doesn't want to catch it lol


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2011)

lol tents down and cleaned. Sad pause>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> But yay us for doing it in plenty of time for the 16th. Cloak engaged, stealth mode initiated. . Wish I could put my veggers outside but they have gone to the country under my mates 600w


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

Must feel weird in there lol


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2011)

Yeah the cats are lost lol and its quiet now too. The worst thing about all this is i have all my widows shut cuz im drying in the other room lmao


----------



## curious old fart (May 13, 2011)

I went to take my son to school this morning and as we were going down the drive my son started pointing at the dash. As the radio was off, I paused and listened and could hear a faint meow. I stopped the truck and raised the hood and found one of the kittens who had placed there by her mother. I picked her up and returned her to the litter to a concerned mother. As the kittens have grown they have begun to outgrow their birthplace and it's time to move them. Since the cats lounge and take refuge from the dogs in and on my truck, I guess she thought that would be a safe place. She is re-thinking that idea and it has me wondering where the next place will be.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

are you moving westy. or something else. i keep seeing references to the 16th, whats the occasion. i kno how it feels to have a part of your home devoted to growing and you have you brain programmed to care for them and then BANG! no more, kind of a naked feelng. 

also, hows the princess.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> are you moving westy. or something else. i keep seeing references to the 16th, whats the occasion. i kno how it feels to have a part of your home devoted to growing and you have you brain programmed to care for them and then BANG! no more, kind of a naked feelng.
> 
> also, hows the princess.


 hey weve got the gas guys coming to dig up the street. they need to come in and out to switch the mains on and off each day.

oh im ok. getting bigger


----------



## curious old fart (May 13, 2011)

Glad you okay. Westy said your lap had disappeared and the cats were confused.


cof


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 13, 2011)

ye one of westy's cats used to like sitting on ma lap and kneeding ma belly but ma belly starts to fight bk now. she dont like it


----------



## curious old fart (May 13, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ye one of westy's cats used to like sitting on ma lap and kneeding ma belly but ma belly starts to fight bk now. she dont like it


Too much competition.

 
cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ye one of westy's cats used to like sitting on ma lap and kneeding ma belly but ma belly starts to fight bk now. she dont like it


Haha that's funny princess  You carrying high or low?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 13, 2011)

low, an taking old wives tales and myths into consideration its saying that its a girl


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

that would make you the queen, eh?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 13, 2011)

ye im gunna have 2 change ma username. coz i cant b classes as a princess after august 24th


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> low, an taking old wives tales and myths into consideration its saying that its a girl


Well from where I come from, if your carrying low that means a little westy


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well from where I come from, if your carrying low that means a little westy


 oh thats interesting. im sure we will let u all know when we know. its like having a present


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

I don't remember....were you and westy going to try and find out before bumpity comes out?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I don't remember....were you and westy going to try and find out before bumpity comes out?


 i think i remember them saying they want a suprise. any names yet ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

Don't name him John with your name westy lol


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2011)

[youtube]/v/FARnbRBWKGg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (May 13, 2011)

or fred ffs lmao


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2011)

You do know my surnames not really west dunt ya lol


----------



## exodus mission (May 13, 2011)

wooow good news today were pregnent now hope this one goes ok this time cross fingers and we go live tuesday morning www.seaofseeds.com check it out ppls tell me what you think 

ok ppl gotta shoot peace to all


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

Isn't it Lennon?


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Isn't it Lennon?


spooky cuz i was named after someone with that surname. My name is a colour lol


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> wooow good news today were pregnent now hope this one goes ok this time cross fingers and we go live tuesday morning www.seaofseeds.com check it out ppls tell me what you think
> 
> ok ppl gotta shoot peace to all


congrats em mate didnt know u was trying lol, this breeding lark is infectious. Good luck for tuesday


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> spooky cuz i was named after someone with that surname. My name is a colour lol


jb?
.........


----------



## las fingerez (May 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> spooky cuz i was named after someone with that surname. My name is a colour lol


freds not a name for a colour is it? new one to me


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2011)

Howdy bro. Going to get some shot's of the dpq when taking it down over week-end, but as you said either pheno would be some Wicked dope, and i deff. looks like its going to pack a punch. Prob.a 1-2 combo. lol
Hope you's having a good one mate.

cindy


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2011)

Itll either be the sweet pheno or the sour pheno. One tastes of sugar the other lychees


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> Itll either be the sweet pheno or the sour pheno. One tastes of sugar the other lychees


Could be sour i think just from the smell its giving just now. Not had a taste yet..........


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2011)

I have a deep purple psycho x deep purple x qurkle at 7 weeks flower in my one tent that's left. I haven't had much chance to look at it what with all the busy that's been going on here lately. The gas board are outside today (sat) putting the fences down that they will be digging up the street inside. So its defo happening


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2011)

That sound's like a wild one there, so is going to have to be an early harvest with you'r plate being full ?


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2011)

nah I can do it so i dunt have to harvest anything early, having just havested 2 x cheese and one livers and i have a casey t take next week to make some room


----------



## las fingerez (May 14, 2011)

i got a bx2 cheesy surprise that smells different from the rest, kinda like sherbert does this sound familiar or am i on my own with that one lol (thinkng dpq cross)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> nah I can do it so i dunt have to harvest anything early, having just havested 2 x cheese and one livers and i have a casey t take next week to make some room


 Aye its good when they come down just couple week apart  So you realy do have you'r hand's full lol. I'm going to have to put off my house-move for another couple month's with everything happening at once too lol


----------



## exodus mission (May 14, 2011)

thanks mate we lost ours last year after 20mins lungs werent developed hopeyfully wont happen again


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> thanks mate we lost ours last year after 20mins lungs werent developed hopeyfully wont happen again


Congrats man, wishing you and yours good luck and good karma. Peace : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> nah I can do it so i dunt have to harvest anything early, having just havested 2 x cheese and one livers and i have a casey t take next week to make some room


Wiley Westy!

So you still have a tent up huh. Is it your bedroom?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> I have a deep purple psycho x deep purple x qurkle at 7 weeks flower in my one tent that's left. I haven't had much chance to look at it what with all the busy that's been going on here lately. The gas board are outside today (sat) putting the fences down that they will be digging up the street inside. So its defo happening


Whoops...this was quote that I meant to use lol


----------



## exodus mission (May 14, 2011)

Thanks HC it should be ok this time i think the reason it went tits up is because we had downs test which involved 10inch needle into the placenta which i think hit the sack so we will not be having that test again,

Anyways ppls i will post some long awaited cheese porn later Westy you got any side by side cheese porn for us if not can you get ?


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2011)

Fingers crossed this time then EM mate good luck. Yeah my 600w tent is in my bedroom still. I havnae grown the bx2 cheesey surprise yet i dont even think i have any beans lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

How's it going westy! Whats cooking today? Just got back with some groceries lol, cupboards were looking pretty bare.


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2011)

we messing bout on the playstation cuz there was a wisper that the network was back up and running but i think its bs lol. Jus bought some new bubble bags, 5gal ones this time 3 bag set
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180664431571&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1171wt_754


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 15, 2011)

its time for me to catch up and start makin hash too. gotta put bubble bags on my list. i also want a kief box


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> we messing bout on the playstation cuz there was a wisper that the network was back up and running but i think its bs lol. Jus bought some new bubble bags, 5gal ones this time 3 bag set
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180664431571&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1171wt_754


Those are good bag sizes, how old were your other ones? Were they 1 gal or 5 gal that you had before cause your going to need a work bag. You'll get your best hash from the 75 and second best from the 115 especially if you have a strain with larger tric heads. Gets a little sludgy down in the 20 bags but it still fooks you up


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2011)

i got 1gal bags about two year old and they not big enough


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> i got 1gal bags about two year old and they not big enough


I got the week off cause of the rain,,,westys going to sick of me hanging out at his place 

What about a work bag though? I wouldn't use the 115. Oh and I have a another male in flower by mistake. The bsb male has been hanging out in the dining room for the last two weeks, thought he would be fine with the days getting longer, but he looks like he's coming up on two weeks flowering. Shit I need a third male isolation room lol. Real quick like.


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2011)

Cnat u devide the spce u had for the male anyway. I could never get sick of u hanging round here. So where am i gonna get a work bag from without spending loads?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> Cnat u devide the spce u had for the male anyway. I could never get sick of u hanging round here. So where am i gonna get a work bag from without spending loads?


Ha cool!

Not sure if they sell single bags, I haven't looked around that much but I think they do. This old house is pretty big, I'll find someplace. I just don't want a house ful of stray pollen lol. Actually that a good idea...I'll divide the attic space , there are no windows so no wind in therethen, that's good. I haven't explored the whole attic yet but half of the shit looks like it came over on the Mayflower lol

Just had this lady come over that owns a local pie business. I give her ruebarb and she brings me a pie or two every spring, something other than ruebarb though cause she knows that I don't like it. She can take all she wants haha


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2011)

spoze i could always use my 1 gal work bag, that's ok might have to empty it a few times per run tho lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

You could use the 115. I only had 1 strain that had trics big enough to get caught in there, so now I go right from the work bags to the 70


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2011)

you think that'll be OK then?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

If I were you I would do what you said earlier and use your smaller work bags and then see if you catch any trics in the 115. I use two work bags, a 220 and a 160. Stuff that gets caught in the 160 is crap, wouldn't even use it for cooking lol.

Doing some bsb rips....>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>pass


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2011)

Playstation network is up again so we playing modern warfare2 at min drinking some dowe egberts made with milk lol an shmoking livers lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 15, 2011)

MW2 is awesome. i played the demo on my brand new xbox 360 that only use to watch movies lol.


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> MW2 is awesome. i played the demo on my brand new xbox 360 that only use to watch movies lol.


xbox dont do blu ray does it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> xbox dont do blu ray does it


 nah, sucks but i got netflix on it.


----------



## las fingerez (May 16, 2011)

no charge yet for the ps3 network??? u think its coming after the hack??

gonna be getting my livers on for the 1st time in the next few days  canne wait lad after all u lads talking about it for so long


----------



## exodus mission (May 16, 2011)

www.seaofseeds.com is live ppl check it out 

.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2011)

Any gas workers in the house today man?


----------



## exodus mission (May 16, 2011)

i used to be a gas man lol whats up Hc lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> i used to be a gas man lol whats up Hc lol


Hey I took a gander at your site bro....very nice! I haven't looked at a seed bank in quite a while, it was fun : !)


----------



## exodus mission (May 16, 2011)

Why thank you Hc if there is any suggestions from anyone please let me know, always open for more ideas.


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> Why thank you Hc if there is any suggestions from anyone please let me know, i am always open for more ideas.


Good looking site.
I see the converter from pound to USD, but as a consumer I want to see the price without having to convert. Am I missing something?

 
cof


----------



## exodus mission (May 16, 2011)

so do you mean you would like to choose what currency you are paying with instead of using the convertor?


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> so do you mean you would like to choose what currency you are paying with instead of using the convertor?


Yes. When I hit purchase I want to know exactly how much money I spent instead of trying to convert.

 
cof


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2011)

diggers bin diggin up the street but no door knocks today. Yes the PlayStation network is still free, seems to be running fine if not a bit smoother and faster lol. Got my black ops back tonight lol bring it on


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2011)

Good to see you well stocked up on all your strains EM lol. How can u be out of stock already man?


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2011)

no single seeds neither


----------



## exodus mission (May 16, 2011)

lol westy its been a busy night im rich already lol joking they can only sell whats in stock they would rather show out of stock than someone buy something and have to wait before they receive it, stock changes everyday what was you looking for? singles will be available soon, COF thanks for the input they will have that sorted.


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2011)

i jus cliked on the reseva pravada sour diesel and see it was out of stock, im guessing the usual suspects for being out of stock, likes of black widow and such?


----------



## las fingerez (May 17, 2011)

hmmm wake and bake with some psyco or livers (not sure as the bags wasnt labled) but feel nice and fuzzy inside 

Have a good day LGP and Mr Mc West 


edit - if i post a couple of pics do u think u could tell the difference? they look pretty much the same to me lol


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

u could try but i cant tell


----------



## las fingerez (May 17, 2011)

lol i looked at them after i commented and they look very similar so i doubt u would just by the pictures. i've smoked them both now and think i know which is which is which


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

Heres what im left with in the bedroom that no gas man can enter lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

Those are some nice looking buds westy, they look pretty chunky too! Bout time you posted some pics bro, thought you had lost your camera lol. Chick just left, doing some bong rips of C-4 : !)


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

that stuff in the box is two plants mains. i cant be botherd to weigh it in lol, its not going anywhere lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> that stuff in the box is two plants mains. i cant be botherd to weigh it in lol, its not going anywhere lol.


Yeah I never weigh my own stuff either. Not to difficult to be able to tell just by looking at it lol


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

this is my Amsterdam Casey cut


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> this is my Amsterdam Casey cut


Nice, how far along is she?


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

Shes 7 weeks and i just gave her a last feed of pk and boost, recon shell be ready in nine lol. The last one of these i took bang on 8 weeks so i wanna see wat the extra week does lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

She looks a bit dif then mine, are they from the same batch of seeds? I'll see if I can pull up a pic. Mine was a fast finisher, totally done at 8 wks very high calyx to leaf ratio...blind man coulda trimmed them lol


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

Thats a cut from the fairy lol im not sure what it is, I think its the cut that gave the seeds in the first place. Heres my cut but its stuntted, blighted by mites as everything is and thats at 9 weeks i fink friday.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

Oh wait, that's not my casey hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

Now that's my Casey!!!


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

lol, silly sod council have just cut hat grass lol and the ride on mower broke down right in front of my window and there was bout 4 workers round it scratching there heads lol even the retarded one who piks the litter was there funny as fuck. They tested the horn and me and the princess both said the horn works then lol at the same time, there was much laughter lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>smoking some juicy jays cotton candy skins but the cheese makes it taste cheesey so not worth the paper they written on lol


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

yep there does seem to be a few phenos of it, is urs quite short too?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> yep there does seem to be a few phenos of it, is urs quite short too?


She about doubled in height I would say but where as the first one had buds that stayed tighter to the stem, this 2nd generation casey is branching out quite a bit


This is her a little before the flip


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2011)

lol,mr west i love reading that ur smokin blunts. its just weird to me that every european smokes joint. so i tried leaving blunts alone and your rolling em. lol
and not only are you smokin em your fillin it with "LOUD"(high grade weed, well what we call it in the southern US)


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

I only got high grade weed, im trying juicy jays skins at min but think ill be buying a few blunts for laters


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

This is the amst casey


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 17, 2011)

HIGH, bro. Loving the Casey show from you and highlander there  My c.j got fooked as ive said and didnt crop much, but it looked the spi. of H.C's (tight bud's). Hoping my new one come's like the Amst. 
Enjoy the blunt's bro! Been trying to keep of them or everything goes to pot!

cindy


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_most_common_surnames_in_Europe#England


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

Patel is the 3rd most common surname in greater London laff my fucking arse off


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> This is the amst casey


Fan leaves look the same


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

conker leafs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> Patel is the 3rd most common surname in greater London laff my fucking arse off


.56 of england share my name. most people who share my name here are black. weird


----------



## DST (May 17, 2011)

Hello Casey Peeps, quite liked the name post Westy. My girls is now busy going through all the google search pages that came up for my name, lol....it's quite common lets put it that way, but I did make it onto the first page...wow, I am famous..ahaha.


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> .56 of england share my name. most people who share my name here are black. weird


we might share the same name dude lol


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Hello Casey Peeps, quite liked the name post Westy. My girls is now busy going through all the google search pages that came up for my name, lol....it's quite common lets put it that way, but I did make it onto the first page...wow, I am famous..ahaha.


English names tho, its slightly difdfrent in Scotland lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 17, 2011)

i've got an english town named after me lmao only messing but it is the name of an english town lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i've got an english town named after me lmao only messing but it is the name of an english town lol.


Las Stains?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> we might share the same name dude lol


I'm thinking prolly lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 17, 2011)

Tell me your called Kent. Pls las that would make my night.lol


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

boom, there goes the dynamite


----------



## sambo020482 (May 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i've got an english town named after me lmao only messing but it is the name of an english town lol.


i wouldnt be bragging bro the town is a shithole las lolol


----------



## las fingerez (May 17, 2011)

shut up bro lewisham is a well nice area


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

I used to go shopping in Lewisham when i was a kid with me nan lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 17, 2011)

one of the last times i was there i saw a 6ft odd bald black transvestite with a lepoard skirt, halterneck top and high heels, trust it was hard not to laugh but he was huge lol


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2011)

there used to be a guy who looked like Frank Bruno used to work the door at a club we used to go to in Birmingham called wobble, biggest nastest black man in drag u ever did see he used to wear powder on his face too jus to make it spooky lol.


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2011)

this is an automated response. Mr west is playing golf this mornings and any enquiries should be posted here and dealt with on his return lol. Have a green day ppl, puff puff putt putt thwack thwack ping puff cough repeat


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 18, 2011)

Have a good one mate


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 18, 2011)

How's it bro. just in to drop off some cheese porn for ya 
Its Buddas Bubble/cheese/bubba kush. Deff. got the kush look but i can smell da chedder hiding in there some where lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> one of the last times i was there i saw a 6ft odd bald black transvestite with a lepoard skirt, halterneck top and high heels, trust it was hard not to laugh but he was huge lol


that was DEFINITELY sambo ahahahaha


----------



## exodus mission (May 19, 2011)

Howdy people hope all is well


----------



## Hemlock (May 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> this is an automated response. Mr west is playing golf this mornings and any enquiries should be posted here and dealt with on his return lol. Have a green day ppl, puff puff putt putt thwack thwack ping puff cough repeat


Best of Luch to you Mr West, Hitt'em straight!!!!!!!!!!!! Putt well


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

Ella Jean I have a question. Who are you and when did you become a mod? I've been around here for years and don't think I've ever seen or heard of you. I also haven't seen or heard from all the other mods we do know in quite some time. 

What gives? Was the forum sold sometime in the last two years? And who is that other person MaryJaney that posted a recent "attention all users" thread giving rules like a mod I don't know this person either. And you both are seeminly relative newbies, that too is really really odd.


In fact many if not most of the old regulars who weren't mods, old heavy daily posters, and pretty much all the senior growers now that I think about it seem to be completely missing... Gone. Maybe I already missed a mass exodus. Traffic seems way down from what it used to be as well.


Strange stuff. Please explain if you want to have any forum left or if this should or has already become officially a newbie only site. Maybe you could have some of the moderators we actualy know chime in who aren't newbies.

I will however give props for finally deciding to do something about hate speech though, abut time, that is if you plan to kick threads that are aimed at genocide and trolling and created by bible thumping klan members.​
Last edited by OregonMeds; 05-18-2011 at 09:50 AM.​
Like


----------



## E M (May 19, 2011)

Well said Hc lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

E M said:


> Well said Hc lol


.
Hey man whats going on. That was a quote from Oregon Meds. Come to think of it, I prolly broke some rule by copying and posting it. 

Rocking to some Reel Big Fish....my son turned me on to ska music. Song coming up is called "Your Guts (I hate them)", that's pretty funny, should check it out people.


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2011)

Haha my internets been down since yesterday lunchtime ffs, recon thhe gas man broke it lol but its back up and running now lol. So wot did i miss?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

i had a roomie in bootcamp that used to listen to ska. i didnt have any music so i had to listen to it. as u probably know, im a rap/hip hop guy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> Haha my internets been down since yesterday lunchtime ffs, recon thhe gas man broke it lol but its back up and running now lol. So wot did i miss?


lol , they should owe you for a full days service. lol so that means you had no ps3 as well huh? no inet is hell for me because if my inet is off then so is my cable most likely .


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> Haha my internets been down since yesterday lunchtime ffs, recon thhe gas man broke it lol but its back up and running now lol. So wot did i miss?


Afternoon godfadder, not much just had a tantrum with a couple of the mods this morning hehe


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2011)

we had tv cuz i got a dish lol. So i made some hash today with my new bags


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> we had tv cuz i got a dish lol. So i made some hash today with my new bags


Kool!! How did it come out??


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2011)

Still drying but i used my smwll work bag on a trail small wash and the new 115 micron bag didnt hold anything wen i ran it through so its my new work bag lol


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

How did you filter your oil mate? one of your bubble bags? I was just going to use some kitchen towel folded into a cone.......


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2011)

yeah i used the work bag of my old set


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2011)

DST said:


> How did you filter your oil mate? one of your bubble bags? I was just going to use some kitchen towel folded into a cone.......


the only thing would be some oil will stay n the paper that u wouldn't be able to get out


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

Hey westy! Talk to you after I get some coffee in me....lol


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2011)

bet the coffees worn off now mate unless u have another one. I had my last cup of tea for the evening at 9 pm any lm up all night pissing lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

Hey! Working on my third mug  I'm sure I'll put another pot on, lots of gardening to do tonight still lol. Going to post in your breeder thread in a sec, any advice is always welcomen: !) (saving riu some smiley faces see...making my own. So na nana nana na thrrpppp riu )


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2011)

I would normally post something like NICE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> but in light of things ive read it would be foolish and childish to sink to such lows. pics of hash in a sec lolo


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2011)

here it is its not quite dry yet lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 19, 2011)

thats some really nice hash u have there my friend well done excellent job (just fitting in to the new guide lines)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

Mouth watering westy my man that looks fuggen schweeeeeeeet!!!

Save some for this weekend, I'll have some then too. We'll toke up lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Mouth watering westy my man that looks fuggen schweeeeeeeet!!!


sorry not descriptive enough, infraction....


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Mouth watering westy my man that looks fuggen schweeeeeeeet!!!
> 
> Save some for this weekend, I'll have some then too. We'll toke up lol


i recon itll take till sat till its dry lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

Awesome lookin hash man. whats strains? i hope this doesnt count as a similar post to everybody elses.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 20, 2011)

hey peeps. hows it going? just thought id drop by as mr west is still asleep


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

Im awake, Im awake. Well if i was a mod on this board itd be hard not to ban everyone. Depends how closely they follow the Nazi riu rules. few years ago there was a mass exodus to another site, I got left behind. Gonna try the smaller piece of hash this morning


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

hehe, remember the mass exodus to speedyseedz, then he ripped everyone off, hahaha. Oh dear.....

At first I thought your lens cover was a jaffa cake, lol.

I got me oil evaporating as I speak (but not evaporating fast enough for my liking, hahaha! Think I'll go and create some heat around it, hopefully it won't blow up.


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

get a hair dryer on it shouldnt take too long unless u blow it all over the place lol


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

I am the type of person who would turn round and accidently drop the hairdryer in the oil, or something clumsy and stupid like that......I may give it a go. Suns shining on it and it's started to evaporate quick style now!


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

yeah the sun will do it quick sharp, be careful not to over evap tho. The other option is to double boil it on the stove.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

i put mine on the back of the light hood. doubt that'll go well for you tho D  

yeah watch the over evap mine went like putty.

whats shakin westy mate!? they sorted your gas meter out?


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

nah they still doing the other side of the road at min i recon they will start my side next week now. Contemplating selling an oz for a new play station3 as mine yloded again for the 3rd time grrr. I have had a good run with that machine tho, bought it second hand off eBay couple of years ago for 170 quids


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

aye im wondering about just biting the bullet n getting a new one for the same reason. you should see the amount they have in the repair shop at my graft. its frightening.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 20, 2011)

I got a litre too evaporate and its been at it for 4 days already. Lol


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2011)

DST said:


> I am the type of person who would turn round and accidently drop the hairdryer in the oil, or something clumsy and stupid like that......I may give it a go. Suns shining on it and it's started to evaporate quick style now!


A fan blowing over the oil works well, without heat.


cof


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

I tried the hairdryer and it just blew up a whole load of dust from the radiator, haha. Luckily none in the oil. It's going like a boeing noo....need to go out to the pub and get oiled first, then come back and get even mare oiled. Super idea DST.....laters guys and gals and bump.


----------



## DST (May 20, 2011)

Oh, and let's not talk about fans on Westy's thread now, that's exclusive to Don's thread!! lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2011)

No definitely not any fan talk here ; !)


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

just bought a new play station off of amazon ffs that was 200 quid we could of used for other things lol. Still daddy needs a playstation and had the spare cheese to pay for it so fook it, funny cuz in this game money does grow on trees lol. I could do with a bit more air flow, any suggestions?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2011)

u remind me of well me ina little way. extra money i get goes to things i dont need. hell, i need shoes but buy bongs n such instead. my lady hates it, i dont care i got all kinds of toys n shit i could do without .


----------



## las fingerez (May 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> just bought a new play station off of amazon ffs that was 200 quid we could of used for other things lol. Still daddy needs a playstation and had the spare cheese to pay for it so fook it, funny cuz in this game money does grow on trees lol. I could do with a bit more air flow, any suggestions?




i'm thinking an extra fan might leviate ur airflow problem


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i'm thinking an extra fan might leviate ur airflow problem


Haha las the instigator,,,,,,,taking a page out my book


----------



## oscaroscar (May 20, 2011)

Why is everyone going on about mods all of a sudden? Have i missed something? 
Fred you should try and find the gas foreman and tell him you're going on holiday for 3 weeks and he'll have to do your meter by friday or he won't be able to get in. He'll probably tell you to fuck off but it could be worth a try.


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

Mellow mango blunt wrap cheese a bit of baky and hash. SEE yas>>>>


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Why is everyone going on about mods all of a sudden? Have i missed something?
> Fred you should try and find the gas foreman and tell him you're going on holiday for 3 weeks and he'll have to do your meter by friday or he won't be able to get in. He'll probably tell you to fuck off but it could be worth a try.


i recon they will be round next week anyway


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2011)

Now that looks yummy. can you eroll a wrap as good as a joint? to me the wraps are fragile so it took time to perfect. now i just buy cigarillos and split em down the middle.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 20, 2011)

Metal clipper and a fat blunt??? I had you down for wooden pipe and matchs type of guy. Sat in a leather throne in a smoking jacket.


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

Like Jarvis lol
[youtube]</v/-1E9PZQKklQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Now that looks yummy. can you eroll a wrap as good as a joint? to me the wraps are fragile so it took time to perfect. now i just buy cigarillos and split em down the middle.



they only delicate if u let em dry out. I find then really easy to roll fat ones aslong as ya not too rough


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2011)

yes, yes... gotta have that smooth touch n good tongue work.


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

They like a good licking for sure lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes, yes... gotta have that smooth touch n good tongue work.


Getting to be about that time hehe going to be a while now westy


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

Yes my licking talents are wanting some action and blunts will have to do lolo


----------



## sambo020482 (May 20, 2011)

them blunt wraps do need a good ol licking im never too keen on smoking any1 else's wraps noing how much you have to slober them lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 21, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> hey peeps. hows it going? just thought id drop by as mr west is still asleep


hey hey lgp, hows things? did westy mention that my missus is expecting now aswell? hope your pregnancy is going well..


----------



## las fingerez (May 21, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey hey lgp, hows things? did westy mention that my missus is expecting now aswell? hope your pregnancy is going well..


i never new that, congrats bro


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 21, 2011)

Why thank you my good friend lol


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey hey lgp, hows things? did westy mention that my missus is expecting now aswell? hope your pregnancy is going well..



Hey man whens ya due date? ours is August 24th


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2011)

I find it weird that it's pinpointed down to a specific day way in advance, not right!


----------



## las fingerez (May 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I find it weird that it's pinpointed down to a specific day way in advance, not right!


i love the way u look at things sometimes mr ttt, u have a unique way with words


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 21, 2011)

Will be around December mate... Should be a mental Christmas like. Lol


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

well if u know the time and date of ur last period they can work out when the baby's likely to be born as all humans genraly take the same amount of time to make a baby. Its hardly rocket science


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 21, 2011)

Would be fun if it was a variable time. Like say anythin from 4-12 months lol.


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

cook it till u think its done lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2011)

I wanna keep the doctors on their toes! Should be like veg time, give it the full 12 months and he'll be a basketball star, shake it out at 8 and you've got ya'self a jockey!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Would be fun if it was a variable time. Like say anythin from 4-12 months lol.


for a long time phonecalls from the ol' lady would be nerve-wrecking.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2011)

And if you want a boy you can keep the princess in some colder temps and put a lot of the blue spectrum light on her ; )


----------



## las fingerez (May 21, 2011)

be careful not to over nute burn her


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 21, 2011)

I'm waiting till the Missus pubes turn fully orange lol


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

LST, I tie her up wen she sleeps so the bump can grow strong lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2011)

yes, please lst. i wouldnt't recommend topping.


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes, please lst. i wouldnt't recommend topping.


You can only do that the once but its messy and dont work very well lol.


----------



## E M (May 21, 2011)

lol im not into ginger muff i dont know why pmsl


----------



## E M (May 21, 2011)

Anyway some porn as promised ghs exo 5 and a bit weeks

Got any compare pics westy


----------



## cannaboy (May 21, 2011)

Looks like you took these plants from outside..wow rep+


----------



## tip top toker (May 21, 2011)

Was there any trimming, training and such to those plants? i ent never seen big tall colas like that from mine


----------



## E M (May 21, 2011)

just pinched them around 2 weeks then removed some leaves every week so the bitches got light lol there are 9 plants in total and remember these are the ghs not clone exo ive just received the real thing so ill see the difference.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2011)

Hey godfadder what's happenin! Brought my son to work and now I'm toking some very flavorful P10 and tending to business again lol. I had my first cheese whif...Cheeseberry Haze is starting to put out some funk

Talk to ya : !)


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

kool i jus gotta hand over the pc to the princess for a min brb>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 21, 2011)

sorry to tear him away but i gotta do my forums lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2011)

Haha that's ok princess, we can play later ; )


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

Ha! Im back, so whats happnin, im in loads of pain with my teeth need the dentists on monday but i aint got an appointment so have to go up there and cry lol.


----------



## E M (May 21, 2011)

yo westy aint you got no porn for us ? lol


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

nah not really obly whats in my 600w tent but thats way too crammed 
\


----------



## E M (May 21, 2011)

Them leaves remind me of the super critical huuuuuuuuuuuumungus anyway some more porn lol ( super critical )

No probs matey i forgot you had to move everything, what does your mate say about it?


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

one at back is a casey and so's the one in the front with fuked leafs lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 21, 2011)

It looks like there is a lot of different phenos in there. Those long colas are very sativa dominant. You want something in the middle of those phenos, after all Cheese is SK#1 which is a hybrid. IMO Cheese is smack bang in the middle of sativa and indica. Will there be more refining of those seeds EM?


----------



## E M (May 21, 2011)

aint got a scoobi but what i do know is these ghs exodus aint the one im glad someone donated the real one lol no more looking. nows time for serious breeding just need to find time and space lol


----------



## oscaroscar (May 21, 2011)

E M said:


> aint got a scoobi but what i do know is these ghs exodus aint the one im glad someone donated the real one lol no more looking. nows time for serious breeding just need to find time and space lol


If its stink you're after try and get hold of a Livers clone coz you need more than a carbon filter to cover that, just anyone thats grown it


----------



## E M (May 21, 2011)

i think you would have to grow out 100+ seeds to find a keeper also they might of reversed them which what ive heard was a hard task not many have done but no one can plus a 100% on what comes out of a seed
livers ive only ever heard of it in here sound like a great strain maybe i will have to speak to the god of shiva may he or she will send 1 to me who know NUDGE NUDGE WINK WINK lol


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

A nods as good as a wink to a blind horse


----------



## E M (May 21, 2011)

lol u nutter


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2011)

Hey westy, I replied to you a little bit ago but I don't think it went through. Going to be a miserable night from the sounds of things, I hear ya...when I split with my ex a few years ago I lost all of my dental ins. Need to get on top of it lol. Both of us!

Feel free to spread the love too, there are 6 or 7 crosses and they are all with keeper phenotypes that have risen to the top over the last couple of years in the cave. 

Just finished kiefing some nice suger trim,,,,,,,


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

Nice one HC. Yeah I really gotta stop being a lazy cnut and face the embarresment of going back to the dentists u stoop up the other year


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> Nice one HC. Yeah I really gotta stop being a lazy cnut and face the embarresment of going back to the dentists u stoop up the other year


Woa bro...full melt bubble kief. It's almost white, trim was in the freezer all sugar leaves. It's not quite dry enough to be frozen but a little shake in the colinder and ,,,,,,,I'ma just going to finish this bowl and hang on. Still doing the inpection gig that I was just telling you about...pretty harmless I should be safe hehe, said with a shit eating grin


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

u got ppl inspecting your gaff?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> u got ppl inspecting your gaff?


Nooooo I told you what I was doing in that pm ya stoner : !)


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

oh yeah right soz lol. U must forgive me all i can think about is the pain and how long till i can eat more paracetamols and codines lol, ran out of tramadol last time it hurt lol. So u gonna be sitting doing normal stuff tonight then lol?


----------



## curious old fart (May 21, 2011)

Oragel-over the counter or oil of cloves directly on the tooth will give some relief...and tylenol helps.


cof


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

well I aint getting nothing now at 00:32 hunded hours lol. Hopefully itll wear off wen i sleep and be good for tomoz lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> oh yeah right soz lol. U must forgive me all i can think about is the pain and how long till i can eat more paracetamols and codines lol, ran out of tramadol last time it hurt lol. So u gonna be sitting doing normal stuff tonight then lol?


Yupper, till my girl comes over anyways. Or prolly should say if lol. She's up at the horse barn now. I would give it a 50/50 chance that she comes over ; )


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2011)

gotta love horsey women, jodhpurs action all the way lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 22, 2011)

morning boys and girls....well the world did'nt end so im kinda regretting punching my boss in the face and calling his wife a fat sweaty blob.......aah well ya live and learn


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> morning boys and girls....well the world did'nt end so im kinda regretting punching my boss in the face and calling his wife a fat sweaty blob.......aah well ya live and learn


Is that what you did? Silly boy lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> livers w3akey bakey


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 22, 2011)

hey mr west ive been makin some oil lately. i just done a run with 140 g of trim and a litre of alc. was taking ages to evaporate so i filled a hot water bottle and rested the oil on top and its worked a treat. starting to look like the kind of stuff that sticks seagulls to beachs lol......proper crewd


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2011)

I need to do anothe oil run lol, heres my last one lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 22, 2011)

looks furkin lovely mmmmm


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2011)

I think i prefer hash but it sure is a way to get it down ya neck lol melt ya face


----------



## DST (May 22, 2011)

I think (meaning, only imo) the effect of the oil lasts longer. Perhaps doesn't give you as much of an instant hit, but you feel it for hours and it gives you a dopeover for sure. Nice medicinal stuff!

Have a good Sunday Mr Westy crew, I am cycling to IKEA by all accounts, lol....the one in Amsterdam not Sweden thank fuk.

Laters, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

Lol, cycling again. doesn't your ass still hurt from the trek to austria? and to ikea, must need a nice chair to rest in.


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 22, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/6NUoiW-0wBc[/video]
howdy westy duuude found this n couldn't resist lmao


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2011)

Smell my cheese>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

hey westy did u ever deal with big buddhas blue cheese? if u did and you remember could you hit me with your thoughts on it.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2011)

I did grow one of em once tryna, was very pleased with it but i never cloned it so only a one time grow. Now other things take my time up lol, another strain on the to do list at some point


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

if its approved by the cheesy cannaseur himself, i must take cuttings. im also gonna pollinate it with corleone kush(bubba kush x sfv og kush f4) my male is nice. and the blue cheese i have is the stinky cheese pheno, i usually get the berry muffin girl.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2011)

My one went blue too lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 23, 2011)

Ello! How's it bro. Got a couple day's with some time to myself, going to get the next batch re-housed and lined-up. Think its going to be my last till i move so got to decide whether to do a few Big plant's, or keep them trim and fit more in. I'll prob. end up doing a bit of both with a few from seed and unknown stretch. 
Cant wait to move and get some extra space for a decent grow area, and get the tent ive been sitting on for about 6 month lmao. I'm just happy to get what ive got out the new strain's and first try at coco. 

Hope you all good man


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2011)

we good man. Yeah i cant wait to move but this system the council uses is very much a lottery


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> My one went blue too lol


yeah so did mine once.... shit we're talking about plants right hahaha


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

So a dear friend sent me some new stuff to try on my mites and mildew. I gave em all a god soaking jus b4 lights off last night, smells really orangey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

fight the good fight bro, perfect chance to get shot while your down tools.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> we good man. Yeah i cant wait to move but this system the council uses is very much a lottery


I hear ya' there mate! Dont know to stay or go! Or is it stay and Grow ??? Not figured it out yet lol.
Have a good one mate!


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

yep, thats the plan. Not sure how often i should repeat but ill give em another drenching on Thursday night prolly then well know lol


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

Hey Westy, are you also able to go and find your own place to rent through the council? i.e from a private let? I know in Scotland there are loads of people who are council tennants but are renting in my old dears flats.


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

yeah u can but u have to find a nice place that accepts benefit and that's harder now than its ever been, specially with a name like chong


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

I always wondered what your second name was! lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

Whats going on godfather. You and I both need to stay on top of the mites this year...no little bastards at all in either of our ops, right? Mines almost an ongoing battle, but right now I'm ahead of them. Making hash later today, put my trim in the freezer yesterday evening, but was just to tired to make it after my girl left last night lol


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

Been watching the president visiting the queen today lol. 41 gun salute for him lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> Been watching the president visiting the queen today lol. 41 gun salute for him lol.


I walked by the tv and they were measuring the distance between the wine glasses. God we've come far hehe


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

pomp and ceremony thats all it is lol. playing black ops now on my new station yay lol.smoking livers and hash again
>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> pomp and ceremony thats all it is lol. playing black ops now on my new station yay lol.smoking livers and hash again
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>


 
Just got a new PS3 and also got black ops. Not played it yet but does look good. Was about to play it, got to the bit your on that mad chair and they keep shocking u, then the girl came in and demanded dinner. lol


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

in the chair on the menue screen if u look down and constantly flip r1 l1 u release ya self and get a trophie


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Ill do that tonight Mr West. The girls got her netball, so I should get a few hours at it


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

cool, ive turned mine off now. maybe laters lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

What the word westy! Taking a coffee break betwixt garden chores and enjoying a fine bubbler of kief>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

got my lovely girlfriend making me some joints for the golf tomorrow lol. Im skinning up for smoking now lol, I doing casey and shes doing cheese for me to stink out the course lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

Joints are the word then!!


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

Joints made and smoked and ill make another now. Eating sweets is the word lol, chocolate toffee eclairs, im sucking em cuz my teef hurt a bit to much for chewing hard toffee


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

Ben and Jerrys ice cream for me. Couple of local hippies they started with a one and two scoop ice cream shop a couple of blocks away from our party house back in the day


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

i remember u telling me somewhere. The princess has scarped off to bed leaving me watching the news lol and smoking a heavy hash and livers joint lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 24, 2011)

hiya Westy, hows trichs, lol


Highlanders cave said:


> Now that's my Casey!!!


looks like the cat wants some HC lol


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 24, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> A fan blowing over the oil works well, without heat.
> 
> 
> cof


i prop my cooling pad fing from my console, u'd be supprised how quick it dose the job


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> Been watching the president visiting the queen today lol. 41 gun salute for him lol.


And they all missed rofl


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2011)

dancingmaddog said:


> And they all missed rofl


you funny fucker dancingmaddog dude>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>cheesey hashy make ya cough


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 25, 2011)

Have a good one on the course westy. Let me know how many goals you get


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> got my lovely girlfriend making me some joints for the golf tomorrow lol. Im skinning up for smoking now lol, I doing casey and shes doing cheese for me to stink out the course lol.


she's a wonderful girlfriend westy lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (May 25, 2011)

Agreed, damn good woman you got there Westy, a lot of the women around here are more into pills than pot, such a sad generation I am a part of. I cant seem to find that chic that just likes to smoke chronic. I dont like alcohol, pills, even cigarettes are a bit of a turn off. My dream girl just smokes pot, and doesnt use a cell phone. There is nothing more I hate more than cell phones and seeing people text on them, drive with them, etc. Texting is for shady characters in my opinion, you can talk out loud if you dont have anything to hide. Anyway back to boredom.


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> you funny fucker dancingmaddog dude>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>cheesey hashy make ya cough


I recon u do it deliberately just to see if i  a lung up, especialy wiv the blunt wraps, hehe


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Have a good one on the course westy. Let me know how many goals you get


Me and my mate whos a dead novice managed 106 playing better ball. Had a lovely day tho despite the spoiled walk lol, we combat that with plenty of greenery and a buggy. Lost half a dozen balls too lol.


----------



## E M (May 25, 2011)

hows things people ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 25, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> she's a wonderful girlfriend westy lol


Definitaly a keeper!



mr west said:


> Me and my mate whos a dead novice managed 106 playing better ball. Had a lovely day tho despite the spoiled walk lol, we combat that with plenty of greenery and a buggy. Lost half a dozen balls too lol.


The student becomes the teacher ; !). Cool yu had a lovely day too!!

Just home for the day, finished up a job now relaxing on the porch with the start of multiple cuppas and bongos. BSB is the flavor of the hour!

Talk to ya


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2011)

[youtube]/v/2OrWsBwYVkg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2011)

I only posted that clip to show my mate how to embed youtube clips


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

you the old boy in that clip mr west? hahaha, struggling to find the cursor!


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2011)

could be me on a really bad day yeah lol. He got more hair than me lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

lol like my dad then, he lost most of his when he was really young


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

tbh im kinda robin williams bald lol


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

http://www.northantset.co.uk/news/local/corby/3_000_plants_28_rooms_county_s_biggest_drug_bust_1_2714174

funny stuff


----------



## supersillybilly (May 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> http://www.northantset.co.uk/news/local/corby/3_000_plants_28_rooms_county_s_biggest_drug_bust_1_2714174
> 
> funny stuff


Got to love the chinks.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2011)

mornin fred>>>>>>:: CCxL to kick the day off! whats shakin, looks like flights are gonna be ok.... might get extra insurance just in case tho. 

looks like there'll be a pretty big hole in the chink weed market for about a week then lmao. nee loss


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

If ya gonna do it, do it big and really take the piss. That will work lol


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mornin fred>>>>>>:: CCxL to kick the day off! whats shakin, looks like flights are gonna be ok.... might get extra insurance just in case tho.
> 
> looks like there'll be a pretty big hole in the chink weed market for about a week then lmao. nee loss


sup dude. Yeah that was not very far from me atall lol. Didnt even know there was a chick weed market anymore lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2011)

ah man its still out there for sure, im curious as to the 28 seperate rooms, 3000 plants by 28 rooms 107 plants a room is some op, the rotation of crops must have been pretty constant


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man its still out there for sure, im curious as to the 28 seperate rooms, 3000 plants by 28 rooms 107 plants a room is some op, the rotation of crops must have been pretty constant


yeah and the only thing that the owners noticed was the elecy was a bit higher than normal at night time but they didnt do anything for 6 months lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 26, 2011)

The guy must have been, MUST have been getting a backhander


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> you the old boy in that clip mr west? hahaha, struggling to find the cursor!


i had to look twice lol, the resembelence is uncannyLMAO


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

dancingmaddog said:


> i had to look twice lol, the resembelence is uncannyLMAO


you knows it lol


----------



## DST (May 26, 2011)

some classic comments in there


mr west said:


> http://www.northantset.co.uk/news/local/corby/3_000_plants_28_rooms_county_s_biggest_drug_bust_1_2714174
> 
> funny stuff


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 26, 2011)

That cannabis was worth a million ba jillion pounds....... Probably


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

lol not of my money its not. Maybe amillion of chaves quids get spent on damp ten deals at .5 wen its dried out lol. Them sorts of crims need locking up but i didnt read about any arrests??


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 26, 2011)

That is a good point. It said something about suspecting up 10 men but like you said can't remember any arrests being mentioned


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

that will just make em move somewhere else and set up another op bet they will hardly break stride lol.


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

Like DST said the comments a bit rare too


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2011)

I'm thinking there was a tip off if noone was there. Someone in the popo playing both sides


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

sounds bout right lol.


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 26, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> That cannabis was worth a million ba jillion pounds....... Probably


1.2 million GBP they recon, hard to make a guess at that me finks


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

dancingmaddog said:


> 1.2 million GBP they recon, hard to make a guess at that me finks


Imagine trimming that lot. Eh no thanks......


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2011)

thats why wen you buy chinck weed its always disapointing, unflushed damp rubbish no care atall


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

A friend of a friend knows a chink grower. He says when its ready they chop it, put it all on the floor and dry it with them big ass gas heaters. You know the ones you get in factories. The stems and leafs all get blended and put into k bags to make up weight. Sells at 900 a bar round my way, then you have got all the neds doing 2g score bags. lol


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

Utter garbage - smoking wet weed is bad for you as well. I am not sure what's better, Soap Bar with Henna in it, or Skanky bud that smells like wet dog. When are the people of the UK just going to say...fuk off I am not buying that. Until they do that, hoods will continue to sell rubbish. Makes me mad, it's taken this long to get rid of shit soap bar and now there is shit weed, lmao.


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2011)

LOL One of my mates has been searching for the elusive "clean Soap". He keeps saying its out there somewhere and someone is sitting on keys of it looking for someone to off load on lol. Occasionally he will get a bar of niceish soap lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 27, 2011)

Pollum, squidgy black and other hashs/oils are the only thing you can get round our way... Seems the uk cannabis scene is evovling but at a very slow rate


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

now there's an interesting concept, decent soap bar, lol. That stopped in the early nineties. It is basically never going to happen unless someone goes to morocco and brings back a bar of double 00 or grows some landrace moroccan strains, makes kief, and then presses his own bars. Other than that it is not commerically viable for drug smugglers to bring good hash from morocco to the UK. All soap bar is either made in Spain or Gibraltar from what I hear and is mixed up there, pressed and shipped out on speedboats to awaiting boats, ships. Perhaps there would be a margin if people where prepared to pay higher prices, but when it costs around 1million to get a tonne delivered in Spain..it's quite easy to work out the maths and see that it is not possible when people still expect to pay the same price that it was being sold for in 1985!!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

650,000 euros for a ton in Spain. Mostly scouse firms bring it over. The Dutch have the monoply of the pollen market from Morrocco. No such thing as good soap anymore. The Spanish call it Papariell(spelling) Roughly translated means - bashed


----------



## sambo020482 (May 27, 2011)

i see some half decent soap the other day, it was being sold as cheese pollum lmfao


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

Thats nearly as good as my m8 that got some shitty pollen. He cut it into triangles and was selling it as triangular pollen. Full area was talking about it. Sold like hotcakes. lol


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

is that decent double o, or is that like grade 2 and 3 kief with henna thrown in? (my price came from an article I read about 8 years ago to be honest) 

I met a scouse guy that is in that game in my fave coffee hoose. And there are some Dutchies down in Morocco growing afghan weed, that often makes it's way into coffeeshops in town.

LMFAO, triangular pollen, ahahahahaha, brilliant, he deserves to be on the Apprentice for coming up with that.




supersillybilly said:


> 650,000 euros for a ton in Spain. Mostly scouse firms bring it over. The Dutch have the monoply of the pollen market from Morrocco. No such thing as good soap anymore. The Spanish call it Papariell(spelling) Roughly translated means - bashed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

have to say thats some funny shit triangle pollen lmfao. fair play to the man. honestly the uk markets fucked. i havent even seen any pollen up north in years occaisional squidgy whatever colour seal they feel like calling it lmao. i did know a guy who was a big hippy into some low level smuggling of charras from india, only smoked it a few times with him, but it was the real I am. mind melting stuff came in little bullets lol. i'd love to get my mits on that again.

you get that in the dam ?


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

They use to sell charras in the coffee hooses, but I haven't seen anything like that in years. You use to get manali, afghan, nepalese...but now it's all so called moroccan or pollem. The Grey Area is selling OG Kush pollem for 30 euro a gram!!! Fuk off with that for a game of soldiers!! Dampkring does some pollem for 50 euro a gram, and I believe if I remember correctly, once sold stuff over a 100euro a gram 

However, I have a nice mix of psycho killer, dog, and casey jones hash which I am making my first fatty of the day with. Well it is nearly 420!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 27, 2011)

All of this talk about hash, I just couldn't resist lol,,,,,,ah very nice


----------



## supersillybilly (May 27, 2011)

DST said:


> is that decent double o, or is that like grade 2 and 3 kief with henna thrown in? (my price came from an article I read about 8 years ago to be honest)
> 
> I met a scouse guy that is in that game in my fave coffee hoose. And there are some Dutchies down in Morocco growing afghan weed, that often makes it's way into coffeeshops in town.
> 
> LMFAO, triangular pollen, ahahahahaha, brilliant, he deserves to be on the Apprentice for coming up with that.



650000 euros for shitty soapbar(i may add with a stamp) You can get stuff unstamped for about 550 a k. Never understood why they want a stamp. lol The scousers are mental. Good money in it though. Used to let us chuck 15k or so on their route and to give them their dues they always paid up. Used to know a couple of dutch boys and they were always complaining bout the Russians


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

DST said:


> They use to sell charras in the coffee hooses, but I haven't seen anything like that in years. You use to get manali, afghan, nepalese...but now it's all so called moroccan or pollem. The Grey Area is selling OG Kush pollem for 30 euro a gram!!! Fuk off with that for a game of soldiers!! Dampkring does some pollem for 50 euro a gram, and I believe if I remember correctly, once sold stuff over a 100euro a gram
> However, I have a nice mix of psycho killer, dog, and casey jones hash which I am making my first fatty of the day with. Well it is nearly 420!


 oh man i was really hoping there'd be some exotic hash  gutted. i reckon your bubble i probably better than owt you could get in the cafe's. 


Highlanders cave said:


> All of this talk about hash, I just couldn't resist lol,,,,,,ah very nice
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1620706


 I'd be on me knees after that! You loon!


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2011)

that remindes me i havent emptied thew bottom of my grinder in ages.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

My grinder is so choked up nothing falls through it anymore, I should probably clean it, but the way I see it now, everything get's in my joint! yah! 

There are loads of Eastern Europeans in the Dam, good and bad! Just like everywhere I suppose.

And Don, there are decent bits of hash dinnae fret. Just nowt like charras that I have seen in a long time. Grey Area gets some afghani and some nice moroccan.


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2011)

mine was clogged up till i put a flame under it and smoked dat sheet


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 28, 2011)

Good Saturday morning godfather. What's going on!

More big storms last night with a lot of rain. Seems to be a pattern lately. What a numnuts I am lol,,,sprained the shit out of my left wrist yesterday, even typing hurts like hell lol. I coudn't figure out how I did it either but then I rembered that I was bringing a couple of trays of clones upstairs (should of made two trips but was hurrying) and my left hand gave out and I had to catch the tray with the tray that was in my right hand. And then I had to repair the clone that got squashed in the right hand tray

Whew getting a nice little glow on : !) Hope the three of ya are having a nice saturday bro! Talk to ya.


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

Yeah mate jus smokin some of the higher grade hash and watching the Monaco grand Prix qualifying. I accidently stood on my older cat bles her yesterday shhes gotta be 16 years old. She seems ok today but it couldnt of dun her any good


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

Here's my fluffy monster


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 28, 2011)

Now that's racing! I love grand prix shit! Poor cat, at least she didn't get really hurt lol, prolly didna help anything like you said lol. Had my porch door open a few min ago for the dog to come back in and this blur of fur goes by me and it's Patches going after a bird lol. Had to go find her, they are not outdoor cats. She was just under my truck though.

Filling up little ziplock baggies with beans, got a few more shipments going out today, I think I'll go see if I can find the qualifyers on the tele. Monoco is the big one right, kinda like the Indy over here.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> Here's my fluffy monster


 
Cool looking cat. She must be the matriarch of the bunch at your place? Whose the blonde : ?)


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

Monaco is a fast street circuit, no room for errors and there's already been a few high speed crashes in practice lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> Monaco is a fast street circuit, no room for errors and there's already been a few high speed crashes in practice lol.


F1 can be very dangerous indeed. Hey westy was'nt it last year that some guy got killed in f1?


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> F1 can be very dangerous indeed. Hey westy was'nt it last year that some guy got killed in f1?


No dont thin k so mate. There has been plenty of crashes tho, three red flags today lol. 2.26 mins remaining and the qualy has been stopped.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> No dont thin k so mate. There has been plenty of crashes tho, three red flags today lol. 2.26 mins remaining and the qualy has been stopped.


You were right mate. Itwas 2009 when it happened and it was f2 not f1 lol. Still, poor fucker


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 28, 2011)

WOAH,,,,Sergio almost got himself killed just now


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

yeah mad wernt it, its a dodgy place where that happend. I just hope the rest of the drivers aint put off too much


----------



## E M (May 28, 2011)

hey peeps hows all all that dam talk is making me think its time for trip very soon lol im more of a moto gp guy myself f1 isnt my thing westy the cat seems ok in the pics.


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

jus see that question, the blonde is the princess tho her hairs more natural now days lol, sort of dark blonde mousey aurburny


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

E M said:


> hey peeps hows all all that dam talk is making me think its time for trip very soon lol im more of a moto gp guy myself f1 isnt my thing westy the cat seems ok in the pics.


the pics are a few years old lol. I wonder how many roll it upers will make it to the dam this year. We'll have to leave some sort of graffiti in dam square lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> jus see that question, the blonde is the princess tho her hairs more natural now days lol, sort of dark blonde mousey aurburny


Very nice you dawg ; !)

Going to be taking a run up to see the posty girl in a little while  Better shower so I don't reek like weed when I walk in lol


----------



## E M (May 28, 2011)

woooow westy you gave an idea thx


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats nearly as good as my m8 that got some shitty pollen. He cut it into triangles and was selling it as triangular pollen. Full area was talking about it. Sold like hotcakes. lol


if he got folk willing to or daft enuff to swallow that then good luck i say lol


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> Here's my fluffy monster


she deffo the cock of the walk, lol.


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 28, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> F1 can be very dangerous indeed. Hey westy was'nt it last year that some guy got killed in f1?


last year Shoya Tomizawa died after an accident in the San Marino Moto2


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/2OrWsBwYVkg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></[/youtube]


and i still cant get the hang of it lol, curse my memory... or the lack of it


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

well at ur age its good that u remember anything


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

YAY!! i remembered how to post rep look lol

someone repped me with this but didnt say who it was, anyone wanna own up to it. dancing mad dog?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> YAY!! i remembered how to post rep look lol
> 
> someone repped me with this but didnt say who it was, anyone wanna own up to it. dancing mad dog?


Twernt me,,


----------



## DST (May 29, 2011)

was'nae me, but I have rep'd you now my man.


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2011)

It was a grey rep so from someone new or very inactive lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 29, 2011)

Top of the morning my friends on the other side of the ocean! Still stuck in some sort of wierd rain pattern around here. Christ, I think we'll be coming up on 40 days and 40 nights before long lol


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2011)

Hey there high one. we've been out all day at my mates watching the monaco f1, what a race lol. Very exciting indeed lol. Then an evning of playstation lol. How are you holding up? Got that doggy a boat yet?


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

Morning lad, you got those tickets booked?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Cool looking cat. She must be the matriarch of the bunch at your place? Whose the blonde : ?)


 its me HC. over the nearly 4 years ive bin with mr west ive had a variety of different hair colours. dark brown, light brown, bottle blonde, explosion red lol(never again), and mystic blue. but im bk to my origional colour now which is like a blondy brown. cant be bothered with the hassle of dieing ma hair . its to long


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning lad, you got those tickets booked?


just waiting on some cash coming in then we will book lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

mornin fred! :: breaky??? CCxL 

bonnie moggy you have fella.


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

Morning dude, yeah she has her moments, at min shes outside the cat flat pawing it so it flips in, her way of saying come open this door but im ignoring her lol. Casey jones breakfast this end, may aswell go back to bed lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

hahahah cheeky little bugger.casey eh tasty. im eying up a popcorn branch of psycho, need to pull my self round were going out for sunday dinner apparently


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

LOL, i got some livers for laters lol. She came in wet from dwizzle and then went bk out again lol. We got an easy day today, big joint of british beef in the fridge and the iplayer as we missed the new family guy and louy throis mega jails. Gotta love the iplayer on the playstation lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

didnt know you could get it on ps3. kool man, i missed the mega jails thing too the first one was mental. enjoy the roast fella


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

yeah u got all the catch up channels on the station 4od and the itv stv utv players. Well some of them anyway lol


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

I dont beliveit lol.
There are no subscribed threads to display in this folder for this time period.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> I dont beliveit lol.
> There are no subscribed threads to display in this folder for this time period.


Haha sounds like me all day yesterday lol. Had a wonderfully lazy hazy day but noone was home around here!! Got run for a couple of hours man maybe I'll catch ya later on.


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

Ello i bet i missed ya, jus sat down to wait for my beef lol. Cant wait but will have to at least half an hour lol


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

I wonder what you will do in that half hour........


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

LOL, it did cross my mind to make a biff, I did pot on 3 clones to live under my desk lamp in the bedroom lol. I just spotted a grinder full of ground casey . Thats made my mind up then, wen i get back from a pee ill skin up.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> Ello i bet i missed ya, jus sat down to wait for my beef lol. Cant wait but will have to at least half an hour lol


"please sir, can I have some moa" 

You ever tried Cheeseberry Haze. Very strong cheese smell funk,,,coming up on 5.5 wks

haha just noticed my sentences are rather short,,,think it's the hash woah baby!!! Get some coffee in me to get a nice balance lol Talk to ya man!


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

I have some cheeseberry haze seeds, not had chance to plant anything at min lol i got loads lined up but dont know where to start


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

Ya think you got loads now huh hehe??

I hear you though it's like...where do I start lol. Well I can give you a grow and smoke report on it. Popped two seeds , but one was a runt and she got culled a couple of weeks into flower. Real happy with the looks and smell of the other one, I'll have to post up some pics of it


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

I know, I know I'm prolly interupting your dinner lol just ignore me and go back to eating. I have to go water soon anyways, the dogs are big drinkers!

edit Whoops almost forgot....http://www.sanniesshop.com/cheeseberry-haze-en.html


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

lol im jus skining up for after dinner not got it yet, few mins yet listening to my m8s band, very raw.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

Eet smaakelijk jongen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

this is my mates band
http://soundcloud.com/joolzjam/sat-night-ritchie-subject


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> this is my mates band
> http://soundcloud.com/joolzjam/sat-night-ritchie-subject


Cool! I could dig that.


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Cool! I could dig that.


i thought of what u posted as soon as it randomly came on my playlist. Digging Aloe Blacc at min.
[youtube]/v/C7wqninsm-Q?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

Hehe ok we're even! I could only listen to half as well ; !)

Need to get some food in my belly pretty soon, time to call the chinese joint down at the corner. Damn I think someone soaked my hash in lighter fluid lol


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

lol. This was my dinner today lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

are they aunt bessie yorkies mr west tut tut lolol


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

Tescos own lol, we aint posh round here aunt besseys lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> lol. This was my dinner today lol.


Princess will you marry me??

Playing ; !) All of my buddies girls are off limits lol


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

Watching the italian job on tv lol, the original and best.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

did ya watch that mega jails with louis whatshisname, was a good watch.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 30, 2011)

Looks delightful! ...


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> did ya watch that mega jails with louis whatshisname, was a good watch.


yeah was a good watch. makes our prisons look like butlins lol


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

Well I had an argument with my Mrs about our dinner, which was only a fekkin baked spud with egg mayo ffs....

Oh aye, our prisons are lovely, go in clean and come out Roger Rabbit'ed oot yer head, rdt's and smack fuks everything. Prisons don't work no matter what they are like inside. Even my Uncle who's a Researcher for prisons is about to give up the ghost with his job.

Sorry lad, I am sure I'll be in a better mood for my next visit.

Peace, DST with baked spud rolling around in stomach.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

jealous......


mr west said:


> lol. This was my dinner today lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

damn that looks good westy, i use the same frozen veg bags  jigs up mucker haha i went out for dinner today had proper posh nosh (roast duck confit with cherry sauce), you can tell its payday weekend lol

if you've never seen it youtube the deleted scenes from the italian job, they dance in the motors on an ice rink its mental.


----------



## E M (May 30, 2011)

Yea baby moto gp here i come


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

E M said:


> Yea baby moto gp here i come


cool url have a good time jus up the road from me lol


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

Heres my amsterdam casey guess how long its been in 12?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 31, 2011)

53 days is my guess


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

No where near mate lmao, try again


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 31, 2011)

No wait a minute,,,that's what my Casey cut looks like after 53 days lol. You must have a longer finishing pheno huh

Sitting out on the porch watching the sun come up with a coffee and a bowl. Getting about time to stretch and then head off to work soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

by the foxtails im gonna shoot at 10 weeks! looks great matey


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

The Amsterdam cut should not really be in 12/12 for more than 56 days otherwise you get little nanners that grow out of the calyxes, as I have found out....but then may be that was me stressing it out. IT looks like it is finishing up soon though. How about 45 days?


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

haha donny was closest its 74 days and been on water only for a few weeks now. It was forgotten about and i fed it boost and pk late, dunt seem to of done it any harm eh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

i can eyeball an ounce from outer space  lmao

looks nice n frosty to me fred


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

bloody 'ell Westy, lol, so bang goes my theory about leaving it more than 8 weeks, lol. It's still pushing out white hairs man as well....


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

Yeah it was looking like it could take more food wen i stopped feeding it, i thought it would finish off but it carried on lol


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> Heres my amsterdam casey guess how long its been in 12?


deservse a bump i think


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> YAY!! i remembered how to post rep look lol
> 
> someone repped me with this but didnt say who it was, anyone wanna own up to it. dancing mad dog?


me? oh yeah, it was lol


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 31, 2011)

Hiya westy, just thought i'd show ya theese . soz about quality of pics, camera's a bit crap lol


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

looks mean and green!! sweet.


dancingmaddog said:


> View attachment 1626433View attachment 1626434
> 
> Hiya westy, just thought i'd show ya theese . soz about quality of pics, camera's a bit crap lol


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

dancingmaddog said:


> View attachment 1626433View attachment 1626434
> 
> Hiya westy, just thought i'd show ya theese . soz about quality of pics, camera's a bit crap lol


white widow?


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

theese = secret code for cheese??? I acutally read it as cheese when I first saw maddog's post, lol, but let's not mention my ability to read and regurgitate the correct word, which is dubious at best which you know too well, lol.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

LOL I didnt even notice that i jus read that i dint read a strain lol. I was jus guessing white widow cuz


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

I'm really stoned now so it could just be a typo, but whatever, it's there and it has entertained my mind, hehe. Right, another bong then off to finish the cupcake. Fuk me I feel ripped, hehehoho.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

I went to the dentists today and she said i need 3 teeth out grr and i gotta wait till 21st till it happens so lots of munching the pain killers lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> I went to the dentists today and she said i need 3 teeth out grr and i gotta wait till 21st till it happens so lots of munching the pain killers lol


thats a fucking long wait mr west how come so long???


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> thats a fucking long wait mr west how come so long???


thats the soonest they can fit me in, spoze im lucky to have a dentists atalll


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

that's a long wait bru to be in pain.


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, its my own fault really i missed loads of appointments cuz of my stoner ways.


----------



## Fyfe (May 31, 2011)

hope all is well mate?
what are we growing atm?


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

Fyfe said:


> hope all is well mate?
> what are we growing atm?


how ya doing mate long time no speak lol. Hows ya foot? I havent got much on at the min as i shut half my op down wile the gas board do some work. I got 1 x cheese and 1 x livers at bout 3 weeeks 12. A csey at 10 an a bit weeks and a deep purple x psychosis at ten weeks plus and a dpp x dpq at similer age


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> how ya doing mate long time no speak lol. Hows ya foot? I havent got much on at the min as i shut half my op down wile the gas board do some work. I got 1 x cheese and 1 x livers at bout 3 weeeks 12. A csey at 10 an a bit weeks and a deep purple x psychosis at ten weeks plus and a dpp x dpq at similer age


Haha not much on he says... Sounds like a decent run to me.lol


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

but the thing is i have nothing to go in wen i take the three that need taking lol. So ill have a fair bit of weed thats gotta last a long tiome lmao. Shoiuld be back up to 100% by end of next week and ill do some 12/12 from seeed with a few i bin wanting to try lol


----------



## Fyfe (May 31, 2011)

lmao not much then  i have sweet FA at min, hopefully have some ryders and some northern lights soon though. foots not bad  snakebites are dangerous drinks! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

well ill be damned how you doing fyfe???


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

Fyfe said:


> lmao not much then  i have sweet FA at min, hopefully have some ryders and some northern lights soon though. foots not bad  snakebites are dangerous drinks! lol


Northen lights is one id like to try jus to see if its atall livers/blues ish lol


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> white widow?


psycosis widow cross m8, they're clones from my last grow


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

dancingmaddog said:


> psycosis widow cross m8, they're clones from my last grow


Ahhhh, its coming back to me now lmao. You of all ppl understand the memory of a stoner as u watch me bumble about my tiny flat, not knowing what im doing lol.


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> thats the soonest they can fit me in, spoze im lucky to have a dentists atalll


so much for 'emergency' dentist, what a joke. Hope you're sorted soon m8


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

dancingmaddog said:


> so much for 'emergency' dentist, what a joke. Hope you're sorted soon m8


least im getting it sorted now rather than dosing my self up till it rots the nerve away lol. Next job is get my eyes tested and get some new bins.


----------



## dancingmaddog (May 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> Ahhhh, its coming back to me now lmao. You of all ppl understand the memory of a stoner as u watch me bumble about my tiny flat, not knowing what im doing lol.


eh?!? what where we talkin about??


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> deservse a bump i think


Definately deserves a bump : !)

Trics tell no lies lol.


----------



## sudynim (May 31, 2011)

whats up man? i got a new system and im running 3 cheeses (among others x15 total) and they are my absolute fav. i like the smoke so i decided to grow a few of my own but all i know is that they're cheese dont know any specific pheno's i got cutting from a buddy. hows the yeild on the chesses? check out my grow journal theyre in like day 13 of flower and they look like theeyre gonna be monsters. ill take all the info and help i can get! thanks again.


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2011)

some pics i took today bit random


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah theres 17 kittens from various mums in the house this jus a few of em lol, bloody everywhere u step lol. One mums not doing anything and one mums feeding twice as many as she had lol. I took the lady bug to show the aphids on underside of stinging nettle and bug on topside lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2011)

maybe its just me but they either look really mischievous or angry i cant tell which lol. cute tho


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> maybe its just me but they either look really mischievous or angry i cant tell which lol. cute tho


 there mischievous, but all cute.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2011)

Very cute indeed. Ladybug looks like its heading in to munch up!

Sun is a shining here as well!!! Balcony is beckoning.

Hope you are doing good LGP. Take it easy,

DST


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 2, 2011)

ye im good. had a speak with ma midwife. i have to get certificate from ma doctor to say im ok to fly.

would have been ok if i was what i am now when we leave


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> Yeah theres 17 kittens from various mums in the house this jus a few of em lol, bloody everywhere u step lol. One mums not doing anything and one mums feeding twice as many as she had lol. I took the lady bug to show the aphids on underside of stinging nettle and bug on topside lol.


 At least with 17 kittens around you know your not going to get bored.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> At least with 17 kittens around you know your not going to get bored.


they defo keep me on ma toes. mr west looks after the cattery and the dog. i deal with any kittens and mums and the cats inside


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 2, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> they defo keep me on ma toes. mr west looks after the cattery and the dog. i deal with any kittens and mums and the cats inside


As your view of your feet becomes more obstructed, you must be careful for your and the babies safety, for the little darlings are quick and unpredictable.


cof


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 2, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> As your view of your feet becomes more obstructed, you must be careful for your and the babies safety, for the little darlings are quick and unpredictable.
> 
> 
> cof


 ye im quiet careful with them.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 2, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> As your view of your feet becomes more obstructed, you must be careful for your and the babies safety, for the little darlings are quick and unpredictable.
> 
> 
> cof


Oh right, speaking of which lol. Wer'nt (is that even a word : ?) you going to overnight me one of those kittens haha. I think my daughters kitten is going to be fine. She wouldn't trade that big coon cat for anything!


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2011)

heres a pic of me lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2011)

Still got the same hairstyle all these years westy eh!! hehe.


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2011)

Lol, it needs a cut, getting sweaty lol. Had a nice game of golf this morning lol. Hit a 96 which aint bad for a novice lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> Lol, it needs a cut, getting sweaty lol. Had a nice game of golf this morning lol. Hit a 96 which aint bad for a novice lol


Howdy bro! That's a good game, nice!! So I looked at your baby pic and I'll be damn if that's not a pot leaf on your bib lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2011)

It was a palm tree and Donald duck. It looks like it could be some bomb sativa leaf tho dunt it lol?


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

I jus had some seeds from the fairy that you pay lol. 4 x black widow regs from mr nice via herbies


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2011)

That fairy you have to pay is a real bummer, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

stil i dont mind to get some black widow as its been out of stock for f'ing ages lol. Gonna plant one at atime lol. Ill be disappointed if its anything like white widow if grown lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2011)

Who's widow was it. Ive grown seedsman and i have a dinafem. never grew ghs's, i have beef with the way they do biz.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 3, 2011)

What's your experience with the WW been, Westy? Lemme guess-- not strong enough?!


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> I jus had some seeds from the fairy that you pay lol. 4 x black widow regs from mr nice via herbies


It was only like 2 posts up there tryna


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> What's your experience with the WW been, Westy? Lemme guess-- not strong enough?!


well there was a guy localy who grew a cut of widow which was knockout lovely sweet sherberty lemoney lol and every time ive bought it from various breeders its been generic hempy weed lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> stil i dont mind to get some black widow as its been out of stock for f'ing ages lol. Gonna plant one at atime lol. * Ill be disappointed if its anything like white widow if grown lol*


 i was talkin bout that part, have u grown WW before. i hear all the time how black widow is the real deal.


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

majority of widow ive grown has been from bag seed from some Epic nice ww. I have bought the odd seed from difrent places cant really remember which, Dutch passion i think


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 3, 2011)

Man, in Hawaii my brother in laws used to grow the meanest widow around. Bugga was mean! I'm not sure where their genetics are from tho... it's all clones only now, so the seeds are lllllllllong gone.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2011)

Good genetics are there to be found, it's just taking the time to find them. Growing a certain amount, cloning the ones you like, a bit like our good friend Highlander. The annoying element is when you buy seeds from breeder and have no clue about the processing, and generally no clue is given either, just some bull about sleected from hundreds to get the best blah de blah...Horses cock is what I say. Breeder need to tell buyers what seeds they are buying, how they came about, what generation, are they selfed, backcrossed, feminised, or have they been crossed with Power plant!!! That's the info I would have if going down that route


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> It was a palm tree and Donald duck. It looks like it could be some bomb sativa leaf tho dunt it lol?





mr west said:


> I jus had some seeds from the fairy that you pay lol. 4 x black widow regs from mr nice via herbies





mr west said:


> stil i dont mind to get some black widow as its been out of stock for f'ing ages lol. Gonna plant one at atime lol. Ill be disappointed if its anything like white widow if grown lol


Morning Westy. Black Widow! From Mr Nice!! The real deal!!! Haha Shantis own, whats going on brudder : ?) Gots to go make hay in a few min, thought I would jump on and say hi real quick. Hi lol. You got your op set back up, they must be done with the meter by now? Hey you would appriciate this,,,,bout a week ago I got a letter from the town saying they were in the proccess of changing everyone's water meters, mines in the basement so no biggie. I do know the red neck fuckers who do the work though so I will have to spray the house down real good lol

Hi ho hi ho gots to go, have a good one bro!


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2011)

heres some music for ya hc get you moving.

[youtube]/v/zBB4wNjA1uc?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8R9PQsPpvA

Thanks godfather! This is a little more up my alley though and what I bounce off the walls to


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2011)

Reminds me a bit of wen i saw fu fighters and blink 182 at Reading 2000, also saw rage against the machine. Id never heard of rage b4 that weekend lol, fucking awesome weekend that was.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> Reminds me a bit of wen i saw fu fighters and blink 182 at Reading 2000, also saw rage against the machine. Id never heard of rage b4 that weekend lol, fucking awesome weekend that was.


All of those guys are/were huge around here! Alternative rock. And were very instumental in my sons music. I have to split but you heard it first here,,,he got signed by a record label this week, they liked one of his songs!

Later man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Kanye! How's it mate. All good i hope bro. So, the first bx2 suprise (fem) ive flipped and re-potted. She's took quite a stretch, im kinda hoping she's done lol. Only been in 12/12 for 10 day's and already has a strong cheese smell  I'll get a Pic up later when im doing my check's ect.. andyou can have a wee butcher's bro.
Time's getting tighter and the week's are counting down FAST for a fucking change lol, but i think the girl's been through enough and harvest can't come soon enough 

Good Health to you man

cindy


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2011)

eleven weeks and counting lol, woooooo hooo yeah!


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello everyone longtime lol i hope you are all doing good i just thought i would let you know there is a new promo with Cali Connections and some new strains http://www.seaofseeds.com/promotions.php


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2011)

hey dude, hows that exo clone doing?


----------



## E M (Jun 4, 2011)

hey ppl how is all?

hey west you should pop down to Silver stone next weekend i will be there with a mystery guest on sunday it will be good if it dont rain that is lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2011)

next weekend im kitten sitting at my mums all weekend, 17 of the little buggers to get under my feet lol


----------



## dancingmaddog (Jun 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8R9PQsPpvA
> 
> Thanks godfather! This is a little more up my alley though and what I bounce off the walls to


I remember when Nena done it


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2011)

dancingmaddog said:


> I remember when Nena done it


what on the eurovision song contest filler bit? That was cool. Lena is hot lol


----------



## E M (Jun 5, 2011)

woo gone a bit quiet in ere


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2011)

Has the gas man finished with your house?


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2011)

This is the only one I could coax from a nap.



cof


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Has the gas man finished with your house?
> 
> 
> cof


Hahaha no. TRhey came round last friday and drilled a hole in my wall and fitted the pipes from a new box outside. They sed wen they left they would be back to conect it to my boiler and swap the metres but over a week laters and no sign of em lol. Hopefully itll be this week fingers crossed lol. I so wanna get planting


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

cute kitty cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hahaha no. TRhey came round last friday and drilled a hole in my wall and fitted the pipes from a new box outside. They sed wen they left they would be back to conect it to my boiler and swap the metres but over a week laters and no sign of em lol. Hopefully itll be this week fingers crossed lol. I so wanna get planting


Well isn't that just a corker.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2011)

The way things are working out for you, your return from the dam escape should be just in time to go full throttle...once you recuporate.
Thanks-he's one of 5 little boys


cof


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

Im hoping to be at least back up and running every thing, I need to get some enough to sell to pay for the trip to toke-ton well to pay for things that wont get paid if u get me lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 5, 2011)

Only too well. It's the "added" expense's that mount up quickly.


cof


----------



## E M (Jun 5, 2011)

When are you going westy


----------



## E M (Jun 5, 2011)

update of the ghs exodus coming tonight watch out for it ppl


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

couple of weeks EM


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

Fingers crossed for the council getting their fingers oot!


----------



## E M (Jun 5, 2011)

hey westy thats good mate who knows i might be out there around then probably 3 weeks

any here is the porn


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

Looking good em, i thought for a sec the eclone was finished lol


----------



## E M (Jun 5, 2011)

pmsl you nutter if i had a clone that finishes that big from clone in 3 weeks id be a million air id sell it to all the breeders


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 5, 2011)

mr west could i ask ya to chuck that link up to the cheap ph pen u got from ebay, now im more than capable even in my drunk/stoned mind to type ph pen into ebay but would rather go with the 1 you have brought and recommend. i could be wrong but i thought u chucked up a link to a cheap pen a while ago m8?


----------



## E M (Jun 5, 2011)

how are you sambo


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

Has anyone ever called a strain "The Police", lol? Now that would def be a strain that produced millions of pounds worth of grass per square metre....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2011)

Hawaiian 5-0  

had a scary one today, couldn't find the passport! tore the house apart. my lass has it at her gaff for some reason.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 5, 2011)

u got 1 of them passports with the microchip in the back? i was well impressed lol 1 of the biggest airports i ever been to that schipol changing planes to go south africe was like a fucking 30min walk! and when we go off that plane from jobeg there was dogs and feds in the walkway lol ja think joberg to dam might be a high risk flight lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PH-TESTER-PEN-METER-DIGITAL-PH-METER-HYDROPONICS-/140559579262?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item20ba00f87e#ht_3205wt_1149
there ya go m8 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2011)

nah im on the old ones. for some reason them having my dna on some little chip doesn't sit right. 

evenin fred ::


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

evening donny mate glad ya got ya passport back lol. I accidently broke my casey so had to chop heres a few pics.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2011)

hey buddy! you should be more careful or less  looks dripping like swarovski


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice C.J bro. Allway's special when westy get's em out ! Hope you'r good man


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah she should of been chopped last week or even sooner lol. Im trying to make what ive got last me lol. I got 3 plants under my 600w left now and 2 of them are only 4 weeks cheese and livers lol and a dpp x dpq at over ten weeks lol.
Heres a pic of the livers close up, think im getting the hang lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 5, 2011)

nice mc west, nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2011)

real nice macro shot fred


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

cheers mate, I really hope the gas board pull their fingers out this week. Neeed to get on it toot sweet lol


----------



## E M (Jun 5, 2011)

things comes to those who wait me old mate or........ you could ring them and tell them your going away soon so get your arses in gear lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

You know i was thinking the same thing jus a few seconds ago.


----------



## E M (Jun 5, 2011)

good minds and all that lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

Aye. Ive given up on updates as such until the ship is sailing straight again


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

bumpety bump


mr west said:


> Yeah she should of been chopped last week or even sooner lol. Im trying to make what ive got last me lol. I got 3 plants under my 600w left now and 2 of them are only 4 weeks cheese and livers lol and a dpp x dpq at over ten weeks lol.
> Heres a pic of the livers close up, think im getting the hang lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 5, 2011)

Bumpity bumbity bump!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

seemed like every one was throwing up macro shots lol. Hows things hc?


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

digging this tune rght bout now lol
http://youtu.be/pc0mxOXbWIU


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> seemed like every one was throwing up macro shots lol. Hows things hc?


Going good westy, having some chillaxen time.

My vegging plants have hit a growth stoppage the last couple of weeks,,,the 4 caseys have snapped out of it but the romulans and cheeseberry hazes haven't yet. Thinking that I got carried away with the humus ammendment and the plants were to little to handle the heat. I guess I'll transplants them this week,,,,next run is due to get flipped in 2 weeks and they have a ways to go still lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

I been smoking a lot of casey recently, still loving it aswell wont get bored too soon of that>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> livers niht yime banger. Got some Queen on now lol, innuendo


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Cindyguygrower again.
I will get some to ya tho cindy mate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

^^^^^he's a gent really isn't he!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again. I cant even remember last rep i gave ya


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

Was about 3 days ago ya nutter.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning mr west and his hearty bunch off red eyed followers. Caseys lookin BE A utiful mate lol. So that gas man not been and sorted it yet?!??. Fucking council workers for you that mate cant really expect anything more from em.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning BIG D


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

Mornin Will, what's happening in your neck of the woods.....



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Morning BIG D


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 6, 2011)

Not much mate. Just wading through the shit that is life lol. Chopping two fine specimens later today....wish me luck


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

wishing your fingers much dexterity!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

good luck willie. Gas service ppl are about but havent chapped my door yet lol, flat stinks of drying lol


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

Flying by the seat of yer skants Westy!! I'd be bricking it lad....


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2011)

I had two mother plants do the same thing and I don't have a clue what caused it, but I suspect something in the root system. I think your course of action is the best route and hopefully she'll recover.


cof


----------



## Gorlax (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Mr West its been ages, how are things?

I just started an other cheeese batch  be sure to stop buy 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/437500-barneys-farm-blue-cheese.html


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorlax said:


> Hey Mr West its been ages, how are things?
> 
> I just started an other cheeese batch  be sure to stop buy
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/437500-barneys-farm-blue-cheese.html


Hey there big G How the hell are ya really long time no speak. Im down to 3 plants in flower and no plants in veg. Ill soon remedy that tho as soon as the gas ppl have been.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

I've heard those Gas thingy's are a good 10 weeker!! lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

They fucking better not be ten weeks lmao. They said in their letter 16th to the 16th may to june. If i see one of the workers outside ill coller him and ask him whats happenin init lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

ahahaha, this guy in the Grey Area the other day asked me if I lived in Amsterdam, where I was from, it was like 20 questions, haha. then he asked if I ever go back to Scotland. Off course I told him, I got family there. "Oh, you got family there" he said in a very non commital way, then said, "I fought you lived here coz you waz in bovver init", oh did I chortle, not only at the assumption that i was some hood on the run, but just at the "init" bit.

Did you check the years on the letter, i.e May2011 - June 2012???? hehe.



mr west said:


> They fucking better not be ten weeks lmao. They said in their letter 16th to the 16th may to june. If i see one of the workers outside ill coller him and ask him whats happenin init lol.


EDIT: I always thought I looked reasonably respectable, obviously look like a wanted man!


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

I have seen you and id say u looked fairly normal, unlike some of the crims i get come round lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

Fairly...or.....Fairy? hehe. You are too kind sir. Extra gruel for you in the mornings, hehe.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 6, 2011)

did my chop. the devil was a bitch(as usual) but the cc x l was a butey i am definately keeping her in my garden


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

You got porridge? I been geting into my daily bowl of oats recently lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

just wana wish ya a happy hols mr west ya lucky man, whats on ya smoking plans for the dam?


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

I plan to be the ultimate mooching bastad lol. Well I shall shmoke what the host suggests as he told me not to buy coffee shop garbage in a pm the other day.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

from the posts ive read of dst i dont think i no ya in for pure pleasure lol

my dam experience are nearly 10yrs old smoked the best hash ive ever smoked but the weed since ive learnt from riu how to grow well i wasnt that impressed.

have a good1 m8.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

The choice is yours lad, it depends on where ya wanna go. I am not saying everything is garbage, lol. Although a lot is imo. We'll hit some choice places for sure. May be we should go to Barneys and check out the Orange thingey watsit that won the cup, see if it's worth the hype. It's funny, I see a few peeps from Barneys in the Grey buying weed as they don't get a discount in there own place of work, haha. It's not cheap either. I really don't go to a lot of coffeeshops these days.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

What was it that they said in that great song again, Don't believe the hype, lol. Thanks sambo, and I'll back you on what you say about not being that impressed. I am utterly un-impressed when I see what some people smoke, sheesh, joke town coffeeshops. Amsterdam actually has quite a bad rep from a lot of other towns but that's a whole other story.


sambo020482 said:


> from the posts ive read of dst i dont think i no ya in for pure pleasure lol
> 
> my dam experience are nearly 10yrs old smoked the best hash ive ever smoked but the weed since ive learnt from riu how to grow well i wasnt that impressed.
> 
> have a good1 m8.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

i like to research anything hols included lol me and another memeber from riu are planning a trip to holland but was thinking rotterdam? is that any better than dam or if not can i ask why ya on dst what are the good towns? cause i really didnt like the dam tbh to many dodgy people trying to sell me ''crack,pills,coke'' and tugging on my jacket sleeve whilst doing so lolol scarey i found cause i was alot younger.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

is there places in the burbs or the nearest town which might be less touristy? Or is that a thing of the past these days?


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

To be honest sambo it depends what you want. Historically you could say Amsterdam has it all. Rotterdam was flattened in the war so a lot of the centre is quite modern. But also has some clubs and nights (don't ask me what but Rotterdam has a big clubing scene by all account, lol). The crack pills and etc comes with the territory you walk about in and these days that is also reducing with heavy policing and cameras around all the back alleys etc. What I always found in Rotterdam was that if you were going from one place to another it was always miles away. Amsterdam has different areas you can hang in that offer different things as well.

As for the rest of Holland, Leiden and Gronginen are quite big University towns and have all that come with that, Utrecht reminds me of a mini Amsterdam but is also nice, and Den Haag gives me the willies, lol, I spent a night at Her Majesties mercy there. But Den Haag is full of kakkers - posh Dutchies and the rich expat set.

Antwerpen in Belgium has a cracking reputation for clubing, and is a really nice city and not far away. I wouldn't mind going on a binge down there sometime.

So yeh, it all depends on what tickles your pleasure buds.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

there are places in the centre of town where less tourists go. Providing you stay away from the Oudezijd (the Old side) of the city then everything is pretty normal. Even where I live in the centre tourists come in buses and bike tours. 




mr west said:


> is there places in the burbs or the nearest town which might be less touristy? Or is that a thing of the past these days?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

DST said:


> To be honest sambo it depends what you want. Historically you could say Amsterdam has it all. Rotterdam was flattened in the war so a lot of the centre is quite modern. But also has some clubs and nights (don't ask me what but Rotterdam has a big clubing scene by all account, lol). The crack pills and etc comes with the territory you walk about in and these days that is also reducing with heavy policing and cameras around all the back alleys etc. What I always found in Rotterdam was that if you were going from one place to another it was always miles away. Amsterdam has different areas you can hang in that offer different things as well.
> 
> As for the rest of Holland, Leiden and Gronginen are quite big University towns and have all that come with that, Utrecht reminds me of a mini Amsterdam but is also nice, and Den Haag gives me the willies, lol, I spent a night at Her Majesties mercy there. But Den Haag is full of kakkers - posh Dutchies and the rich expat set.
> 
> ...


what i want m8 is the smoke i carnt get in the uk no clubbing im too old, mainly hash if im honest but from what i read from your post u aint got that in the dam no more? 10yrs ago there was every type of hash i could imagine but maybe thats just me and my limited hash supplys in the uk?


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

Well there are a lot of places that you will get nice hash from, I would just say a lot of it will be Dutch made and not from some of the areas that it came from before. The afghan will be grown in morocco for example. so yeh, the hash can be found, but it locally made. And some of the prices. The Grey Area is selling OG Kush hash for 30 euro a gram.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

Cant see myself a middle aged man with ms and a nearly 8 month pregnant woman wanting to do much dancing. Im more worried bout not having an accident in ur spare bed lol, no fluids after 9 pm and im normally aright if i remember to take my tablet lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

shall I get a plazzy sheet out lad? lol

and nae dancing, dinnae fret ya old codge. (Edit, who's younger than me, lol)


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

Nah I shall be fine im sure. As long as i keep an eye on my fluid intake lol. Might buy some adult huggys just in case lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> You got porridge? I been geting into my daily bowl of oats recently lol


Yup, a big bowl of porridge for westy a medium bowl for the princess and don't forget a little tiny bowl for Bumpity ; !)


----------



## E M (Jun 6, 2011)

howdy all more porn pics


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

does make u wonder what they did to it. Looks good but uncheesey to my eye, whats the smell like and the smoke?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2011)

That plant looks good in spite of your pictures.


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know what it is about strains that come out of the Dam, but they always have those big long fat cola's, reminds me of the SSHit, and the White Russians, and the rest of it. A dollar to a dime they put Power plant through it at some stage. Looks nothing like the exo cheese I seen on riu. Strange....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

aye have to agree looks like its had something commercial run through it ppp or big bud or the rework critical ass. 

i fully expect to be so stoned that dancing will be out the winda, less i have a few beers then owt could happen.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

Beers tend to be on my menu quite a lot.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

well in this game cottonmouth is a serious hazard


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2011)

I won a dancing competition just walking across the dance floor to the loo. Im that good.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> I won a dancing competition just walking across the dance floor to the loo. Im that good.


I thought you won standing in line at a pay toilet.

 
cof


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2011)

They don't call me twitch for nothing lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> They don't call me twitch for nothing lol


Alright now!! Go Twitch go!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2011)

I get worse as the day lengthens till wen it is bed time im break dancing lol


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

ahaha, will make sure I have some lino at the ready.....


mr west said:


> I get worse as the day lengthens till wen it is bed time im break dancing lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2011)

got some new addidas trainers the other day so watch out B-boys n girls. Of course I talk a lot of bollocks most of the time


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's the first Bx2 Suprise Pic. You'll prob. have a better knowledge of the pheno. Just caught a Hermie early on so hoping this comes good.Looking mighty fine at the mo


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice mate, looks kinda cheesey, whats the smell like?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> Very nice mate, looks kinda cheesey, whats the smell like?


 Sure does look good, i'll get another couple shot's of her to let you see the structure ect... But its got a cheese smell to the touch, not really started to smell much yet, or that might be from the liver's next to it lol. Im hoping this will be my next new winner. Ive let it go bigger than anything ive done recently so here's hoping eh mate!

Take it easy bro.


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2011)

morning guys. Still no sign of the gasman to do the deeed fucking work shy fops


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 8, 2011)

I hear ya there man, ive had nothing but hassle with that mob for so long and could do without all the random appearances that it can all get fixed when i move. Its like going back 10 years in my house lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

Evening Westy, quiet on the Cheese today. Did you collar the gas bods?


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2011)

nah not yet but i did take a few lights off pics of my tent lol.



























first few are my dpp x dpq at 10.5 weeks or something lol. thye next is cheese and the one by the fam is livers lol and a whole tent shot>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

nice bro i can see that little shading of something coming  my cheesy cross had a little of that going on  tastes like nothing i've had before and i love it  got some dpq x dpq beans out of my bud from cindys accental fluffing, not complaining one bit


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah must be getting to be a bit of a pain in the arse with the gas boys. Nice pics by the way westy that dpq looks mouth watering


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2011)

There is still a touch of pm lingering


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> There is still a touch of pm lingering


hahaha u fucker thats not what i ment  purple i was kinda saying i think its there? whats it look like in the flesh? the trics have a slight hue?


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2011)

Ah yeah i see it now in the pics, yeah its starting to darken a bit in the flesh but not loads lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> Ah yeah i see it now in the pics, yeah its starting to darken a bit in the flesh but not loads lol


monsuir wests eagle eye not functioning today?


----------



## dancingmaddog (Jun 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> digging this tune rght bout now lol
> http://youtu.be/pc0mxOXbWIU


dont fink he's put one out i havent liked that i've heard anyhoo


----------



## dancingmaddog (Jun 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> I jus had some seeds from the fairy that you pay lol. 4 x black widow regs from mr nice via herbies


ooooh, can i get a clone of one plz buddy


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2011)

maybe if i plant em lol
canny get clones off seeds till they planted. So after the gasman bineth.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

Is the DPP x DPQ something new Mr West? Looks jubbers....


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2011)

wel i was rummaging through my undergrowth and found a bag with dpp x dpq and it had so pretty seeds init, 1st time ive grown one got that bolognases beefy smell to it lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

see that's what I smell from my Casey Jones, reminds me of spag bolognese, but then I sometimes think it might be the herby oregano smell that makes me think it smells like spag balls....



mr west said:


> wel i was rummaging through my undergrowth and found a bag with dpp x dpq and it had so pretty seeds init, 1st time ive grown one got that bolognases beefy smell to it lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2011)

don't smoke oregano, not good for ya lungs


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, I'll try, lol.....I did make some chicken coated in breadcrumb with oregano last night though...I just ate it, thought it would be tastier than roling it up, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> nah not yet but i did take a few lights off pics of my tent lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bumpin for the fat pagers


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looking fuckin good mate. I need to up my game and get my bud lookin as good as everyother fuckers. Mine seem mediocre lately


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2011)

the camera can hide lots of nastys lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 9, 2011)

You got nothin too hide mate. Well apart from the dead bodys


----------



## E M (Jun 9, 2011)

hello peeps yes i think you lot are right it looks like there is a mix in it i will have to question franco about this on sunday. i will keep you all informed not that there will be any great info to share but i will try.....
it does smell a little cheesy reminds me a little of the bubble cheese from buddha but not the looks. westy your porn looks nnnnnniiiiiccccce if only i smoked maaannnn all these new favors im missing lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 9, 2011)

Whoa baby>>>>>>>>coughing up a lung me thinks hehe>>>>>>>>>woof>>>>>>pass


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2011)

oh I got many many weeks b4 i can taste dog unless d has a stash lol


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

hahahahahaha, you think I wouldn't have a stash of DOG, you mental Westy!


mr west said:


> oh I got many many weeks b4 i can taste dog unless d has a stash lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2011)

well you are much more prepared, i rotate my strains. So ill have clone onlys one time and seed creations another time. I only got three plants at min boo hoo


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

I am sure that'll change. Off to bed for me, just burping the jars. Goodnight mate.

DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2011)

nernight mate sweet doggy dreams>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh this is a remix of a star wars tune me and a mate did one night wen drunk. Im the one asking questions on the phone call at begining lol.
http://soundcloud.com/joolzjam/jillywars


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

c_nty pissflaps indeed, lmao.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

I cant even remember setting that soundcloud account up it was years ago lol. " so how is the death star running these days?"


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

[youtube]/v/MzuGan1mJGg?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"><[/youtube]

Love this guys voice >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

So heres a few pics of that casey i forgot about lol, looks ok dunt it. It'll kick anyones arse lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 10, 2011)

Love the tube westy. Your voice is posher than I expected. I thought you might be proper deep cockny like "orite mi old mucka up the apples and pairs" and all that palava haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Love the tube westy. Your voice is posher than I expected. I thought you might be proper deep cockny like "orite mi old mucka up the apples and pairs" and all that palava haha


lol, i had the same thought.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

well i was on the telephone at the time it was recorded.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Posh phone voice Westy eh!!!!

This looks amozing!



mr west said:


> So heres a few pics of that casey i forgot about lol, looks ok dunt it. It'll kick anyones arse lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

Cheers man, that was the amsterdam cut aswell lol. I think i can see the odd seed or something poking out the top of the bud lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

that will be the sour d herm then. For sure this one has a tendency to throw out the odd beanicus.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

well i didnt find any in the last casey i took or any of the clone ive been keeping just 5 in teh mum of the clone, I shall be looking carefully wen i go through it tho lol gold dust


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 10, 2011)

hello people just thought id let you know info purposes lol New Strain released by Seedism http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=Seedism-Seeds&prod_url=hippie-killer

check out the promo's http://www.seaofseeds.com/promotions.php


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 11, 2011)

Goooooooooooooooooooood Saturday morning godfather! What's going on. Christ trying to get caught up here, not as easy as it sounds lol, haven't been around lately. 

I couldn't sleep anymore so I'm up early on a Sat morn having some coffee and a smokie. My girl is upstairs sleeping, she has to go do chores at the horse barn in aother hour. Potting up 4 Caseys a little later. 

Talk to ya


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey there Westy and LGP. And Bumpity : )

Sorry that your older cats not doing good man. That's the black and white? The one that had the incident with the car recently? You have the right mind set though. Comes from growing up with animals I suppose. One of mine got out for a few hours the other night, I was like a worried parent.

So I'm hearing in the grapevine that the seed fairy has been spotted out yourn way,,,may want to keep your eyes open lol. Went through my seed stash and came up with something you may be interested in. I know that you were mentioning them the other day. That seed fairy better not be to tired cause she has another trip coming up soon and I'll pack a few Blues in there with her. I may have to change my handle to Johnnyrommy seed soon hehehehe ; !)


----------



## dancingmaddog (Jun 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> They fucking better not be ten weeks lmao. They said in their letter 16th to the 16th may to june. If i see one of the workers outside ill coller him and ask him whats happenin init lol.


probly wont have a cluel i'll be  if they do lol. yer better off askin a psycic LMAO


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2011)

Had to have my old cat put to sleep this morning. Bless her i will miss her always


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 11, 2011)

Rip.............


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 11, 2011)

final got my UK cheese from the UK 2 months ago


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2011)

R.i.p. G......


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2011)

cheers ppl its bin an emotional time but will get better>>>>>>>>>>>>> peace


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah thats shitty bout the cat m8, sorry to hear that i always enjoy your cat pics.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 11, 2011)

We're with you in spirit.


cof


----------



## dancingmaddog (Jun 11, 2011)

Rip G...., 1 for the lady cat


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2011)

This place is really empty without her man, my other cats know something's not right bless


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2011)

colonuggs said:


> final got my UK cheese from the UK 2 months ago


Sorry man, bad timing lol. Nice double serations, hope u like the smoke man. Nothing like it>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 11, 2011)

talk about bad timming ...sorry bro...I hate lossing animals...they are just like kids


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

Bless, condolences mate. 



mr west said:


> Had to have my old cat put to sleep this morning. Bless her i will miss her always


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2011)

She was the sweetest animal u could ever meet, not a cross bone in her body. AWW!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 12, 2011)

for the best though bro. sorry 2 hear that mate


----------



## Gorlax (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Mr West  
My cats are much more than just "pets"


----------



## rasclot (Jun 12, 2011)

sorry to here that bruv


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 12, 2011)

not cool. Good long life lived though i hope. I lost both mine a bit back, one to sleep and the other in an operation, not fun at all but they were old, they'd chased lots of squirrels and shredded the furniture they needed to shred, so i took great solace in that.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2011)

Morning westy,,,,schmooking a little DOG this morning from one of the tops that busted off the other night. Time heals bro. 

Thought Patches got out last night, when I woke up I immediately went out and checked the road and then the yard. I don't know where she slept last night but she showed up in the house a little while ago. I think she prolly just has a secret hiding spot in the house somewhere and she just crashed early last night


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2011)

they do it to make u worry lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2011)

Whats the dealio with your op and the gas meter...still in a holding pattern?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your cat mate, She had a very good life with you looking after all her needs and loving her. Its better them not having to suffer. I'm dreading the day when i have to make that desicion with my dog. He's almost 9 now so hopefully he'll have another 5 years in him.


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2011)

Cheers oscar mate, its never nice with older pets. Yep still tucked away and flying with jus one engine for stealth>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 12, 2011)

colonuggs said:


> final got my UK cheese from the UK 2 months ago


where you at Colo? Europe?

Westy, sorry to hear about your little buddy. I hope she's flyin' high my friend. . .


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry about you cat westy. It's never nice losin a family member.


----------



## LBH (Jun 13, 2011)

nsc


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 13, 2011)

sorry to hear that westy! its never good losing part of your family.

i have some news about the ghs exodus i saw franco yesterday and he said it has not been mixed he said it would have different pheno's as it is in seed form and not a cut. Also that the big cola's that was produced was in fact the norm as it is a fresh mother instead of a mother that was cut 20 years ago the generation that most people have now has been cut thousands of times which the result now would of been different if taken directly from the mother 20 years ago so there it is! People have tryed it now and i can now say that they think its better than the buddahs cheese this is the opinion of the smokers as im no smoker i could not tell but i can say it stinks lol.

peace


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=Greenhouse-Seeds&prod_url=exodus-cheese

if anyone thinks it sounds interesting or curious check the link out lololol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 13, 2011)

I've got my first gaggling of bollocks right now, so i'm no expert, but i thought you could backcross to cancel out traits and come out with a steady pheno? Not to mention how can exodus cheese have different pheno's? Exodus cheese is not a strain, it's a phenotype is it not, so any variation on the pheno is not therefore exodus cheese?

The argument that it's different because it's a new mother, not a clone of a clone, well that's just his opinion and a biased one at that quite naturally, so i'll not pay heed to that.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah i'm not feeling that statement what so ever like ttt said its opinion based and my opinion is that it dont degenerate along with many others 

in fact i'd place money on it....


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 13, 2011)

yoooooooooo dudesssssssss i told ya id bring info thats allllllll lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 13, 2011)

Just countering like a gentleman what what


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 13, 2011)

pmsl as you should lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2011)

heres the exodus ghs my mate grew.


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey westy how are you mate?

Have you tryed some mr cheese?


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2011)

nah not yet its still drying lol


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 13, 2011)

let us know what you honestly think pmsl  im seeing him in 2 weeks i can give him the feedback lol


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 13, 2011)

does that mean the real cheese is finished?


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2011)

nah its only 5 weeks at min. My mate bought some seeds same time i planted mine which are soon to be flowered off lol


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 13, 2011)

ok matey. 

well lads and ladies im off busy bod tomorrow

Peace out!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

well seems ive missed a lot dunno how but i was unsubbed from this thread!?!? 

sorry for your loss bro. RIP fluffy Guinness. you still got another one or 2 is it? they going up the cattery this weekend?

nice casey shots bro looks ok you say hahaha looks deee lish from where im slouchin bro. and your phone voice aint posh man. i worked on phones for a long time, i have an uncanny ability to mimic most people speak to, great for sales, does my nut in tho.


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2011)

Hahahaha, we gonna end up talking like eachother that or hurdy gurdy, shmoke and a pancake?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

bong an a blintz?


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

Well it will be interesting to see who's accents wins over. We have Scottish, Northern, and Southern in the mix. And if my wife gets involved then christ only knows. My little cockney nephews always ask why my wife speaks so posh! lol. And we say "Ja" quite a lot, not because we are posh, just because that is Yes in Dutch, lol. I have been told I sound like Ewan McGregor, but that is a load of pish for starters. I have just had to tone down my accent so people can understand what I am saying in English, and after 11 years of doing that it has changed somewhat. Like Don said, few sherberts and I'm back to factory settings.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's what I would suggest:

A nug of DOG, rolled in OIL, then dipped in kief!!! Fuk me that gets you so bombadered it's untrue......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

its going to be like a meeting of the UN well maybe not more like the EU haha. 

ive been trying to think of a joke all week. so a geordie a scot and an expecting couplewalk into a bar...... the barman says.....

holy shit, id need a medic after that D. your a brave lad


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

Around here the Medics turn up and give you a joint to get you back in line lad....there's no rest bite, lol.

I am liking the start of the joke.....I guess you could even make the Bar Irish!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2011)

Just set my clocks ahead 5 min ; )


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

Whats happening guys, everyone is turning into my wife, she also sets clocks ahead of time....I love being fashionably late ffs. Why would I spend thousands on a watch only to have it tell me the wrong time, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

must remember to pack my inhalers lmao


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Whats happening guys, everyone is turning into my wife, she also sets clocks ahead of time....I love being fashionably late ffs. Why would I spend thousands on a watch only to have it tell me the wrong time, lol.


have you spent thousands of things on a watch? i jus ordered this last week
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120648777962&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2011)

Amazing how much better a little thing like setting your clocks ahead can make you feel. There is no fashionably late in the blue collar world lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

Trouble ive found is u know in ya head that the clocks 5 mins fast so it kinda fucks with ya lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> Trouble ive found is u know in ya head that the clocks 5 mins fast so it kinda fucks with ya lol.


Dealing with that right now as I rush around lol. Mind over matter...that's easy. Later man


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

even worse when your wife sets her alarm (the one that runs 10 minutes ahead) but then has like 5 snoozes!!! wtf. lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont mind cuz it dont matter lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

DST said:


> even worse when your wife sets her alarm (the one that runs 10 minutes ahead) but then has like 5 snoozes!!! wtf. lol.


I would take the pre-emptive alarm as a cue to get up and make breakfast lol, even if u go back to bed once shes up.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

I am normally up before her alarm anyway, which also has a handy light that comes on when the sun comes up outside (a bloody Phillips wake up lamp, lol) So the light is on before the alarm goes off. I am a light sleeper unless I have comatosed myself to sleep....I am not a great one for going back to bed either.


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

my bedroom window faces east so i get sun as it rises


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> my bedroom window faces east so i get sun as it rises


mines west facing hahaha  but i have a pair of pidgins i think are nesting in a nearby tree and they like to land on my areal or the next door neighbours and i hear a massive "CLANG" as the fat fucker lands on it lol. can i borrow a cat westy hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2011)

im much the same as you D, light sleeper cant sleep through the day either, going back to kip hahah i try but as you say unless your in a bad way its not happening. my mrs does the same too, sets her alarm then dozes for a half hour ffs. get up or sleep till then wtf!?


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

i get fake sun as it rises, lol...I think my whole life is spent under phillips bulbs, hehe.

EDIT, right, rain has stopped, cheesey bifter then off to get some PG tips!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am a serial snoozer. Can never be arsed to get up on th dot.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I guess since this is a cheese surprise nug I can post this pic in here, oh and it's also got one of Westy and Don's other favourite things in it, lol.






Peace and pyramids,

DST


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 15, 2011)

did you intentionally make that look like a cock and balls? 
chocolate salty balls.. stickem in yer mouth and suck'em...

looks incredible - good jerb..



DST said:


> Well I guess since this is a cheese surprise nug I can post this pic in here, oh and it's also got one of Westy and Don's other favourite things in it, lol.
> 
> 
> Peace and pyramids,
> ...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hhhm bud, hash and pg tips just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

what a terrible accusation, hehehhoho...mubees! 


mantiszn said:


> did you intentionally make that look like a cock and balls?
> chocolate salty balls.. stickem in yer mouth and suck'em...
> 
> looks incredible - good jerb..





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Hhhm bud, hash and pg tips just what the doctor ordered.


 no apple here lad!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

free the taste by putting in a pipe and or infusing. So did u pay under the British price? or more cuz its an import?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

PG tips, you heathens  I don't really drink tea at all if ever but when i do it's a propper cuppa, none of this tea bag nonsense  the rest looks mighty fine though


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2011)

puff puff pass mc west 7 week psyco  fcuk i'm gonna be wrecked at 9weeks


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

I havent had any pure psycho for ages as i lost the clone. A mate has it tho i think im sure i could get it again.


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 15, 2011)

yo people what happening hope all is well..........


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Evening EM, thai beer is what is happening  that and many youtube drag race video's, things are a tad quiet this eve. Have some dub mafia! It's getting me moving! Wooop

[youtube]txjrnlOuls4[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> I havent had any pure psycho for ages as i lost the clone. A mate has it tho i think im sure i could get it again.


indeed, myself is keeping it alive for a while then its being kept in mine and a bros personal keeper colletion  (just gotta re-veg the banging blue cheese lol)


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 15, 2011)

That is serious d&b live wow they smashed it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Well I guess since this is a cheese surprise nug I can post this pic in here, oh and it's also got one of Westy and Don's other favourite things in it, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a wonderful looking bud D! So what?? Everyone around here getting impervious to magazine quality nug shots? I'll say it for everyone..." NICE LOOKING BUDS DST!!!" Lol

My chick is out on the porch on the phone,,,,she got shit canned today from her job as a dental assistant. I have a feeling Highlanders blissful summer is about to end


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry to here that Hc lol you nutter, that is a a lovely blend, of tea that is lol oh the bud looks good too dst lol


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

so it said on the box £1.29 but the price was &#8364;3.40, so over double the cost with the current exchange. The British stores are a rip off here. I got a flake, a boost, a mint Aero and the tea bags and it as over 7 euro! fekkin Dick Turpins, lol.




mr west said:


> free the taste by putting in a pipe and or infusing. So did u pay under the British price? or more cuz its an import?


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

Should of let us bring a handfull lol, think its bout 8 quid for 450 of em


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

My mates from home always complain when they visit so for once in my life my visitors will get tea they like...instead of the flowery shite I drink. Bloody liberty, come to visit me, smoke all my weed and complain about my tea bags....what else are friends for eh!! lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

not even got there yet and ya complaining lol. I should really try and drink less caffeen. So rain days can be fun with the right company, least we wont be in the middle of a muddy field like most every other summer


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

hehe, I am not complaining at all, just trying to change me ways for me visitors instead of being a stuborn cunt and making people drink Earl Grey, lol....better go and sort out the rooms shortly for the impending visit. Get the cholocate down on the pillow case and all that malarky. lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2011)

you put the slice of lemon in it too D? mind if the bog roll isn't folded into a point i'm going to request a room change at reception. 

aye man you should have just let us bring a bag man, i bulk buy at the cash n carry i've literally got thousands. buy in bulk then realise you've ne where to put it all. the tumble dryer has about 60 bog rolls in it currently...


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

Milk for me, nae lemons thanx.


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

one more sleeep till freedom


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 16, 2011)

Whatcha smoookin tonight westy. Finishing off a little chunk of hash, just getting home from work feet are up and coffee is in the cup


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

well i have whats left of my casey, very relaxing


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> well i have whats left of my casey, very relaxing


Sounds nice : ) I'm watching my casey ripen...she's got about a week or so left. Not sure if you caught it the other day when I mentioned it to D but mine is a headband dom girl. The buds look and smells almost identical to my keeper DOGs buds but the woofers are a little chunkier and a bit less leaves in the buds. D had mentioned way back that some stray headband pollen could of been what impregnated his Casey Jones, which is where that bud came from originaly


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah thats wot the surprise is lol. So a slightly different pheno of the casey . Its all a bit insestius


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

Did someone say testies? lol. It's all a bit of a soap opera.


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah we like the Jeremy kyle of cannabis, or jerry springer lol/


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 16, 2011)

Just came down from giving the Casey and the DOG the closed eye smell test. Very very close with the Dog cut having a bit of a sweeter smell if you can get through the diesely burnt rubber smell lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

so the princes has hit the hey ready to spring up at 8am sharp lol. Im piking my flat sitter up at 12 and we leaving for the airport bout half one>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> deep purple x psychosis x deep purple x qurkle lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2011)

morning peeps, we are up at the crack of sparrow fart and getting ready to go to the amsteldam. Ill be think of you as i puff on some hash>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2011)

Have a good one mate!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2011)

LGP ere highjacking mr west thread coz i think u will like dis


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice birthday cake indeed.....now just take a small slice for you and bump and leave me the rest, hehe.


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> fucking ninjas lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2011)

They loook well cool. Ninja bread men lol very cleaver.


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2011)

I know, I WANT SOME!!!!

EDIT: or as I was always scoulded when I was young...NO! I WOULD LIKE SOME


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Tsk Tsk, i want wont get. that shit used to PISS me off when i was a small kid, nowadays i can't thank my parents enough, now it is i pissing of everyone with silly parental phrases  Have a good weekend westy and lgp


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2011)

My dad used to bang on about double negatives. Aint got none means u must have some


----------



## Gorlax (Jun 17, 2011)

Dude, I was planing on heading to Amsterdam this weekend since my wife went to see her parents, but noone would go with me and going alone is not fun.
Instead I am working tomorow morning


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2011)

Gorlax said:


> Dude, I was planing on heading to Amsterdam this weekend since my wife went to see her parents, but noone would go with me and going alone is not fun.
> Instead I am working tomorow morning


aww man, that sux. Im just about to leave for the airport now after a few more joints lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 17, 2011)

Have a good one mate.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 17, 2011)

gotta roll but wanted to say enjoy your trip bro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2011)

Have a safe trip you guys.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 17, 2011)

Fly high bro


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 18, 2011)

Gorlax said:


> Dude, I was planing on heading to Amsterdam this weekend since my wife went to see her parents, but noone would go with me and going alone is not fun.
> Instead I am working tomorow morning


you know what isnt fun either......Netherlands to ban tourists from marijuana 'coffee shops,' by the end of 2011




> Sorry, stoners.​
> The Dutch government said Friday, May 27, 2011, that it will ban tourists from buying marijuana from the Netherlands' famed "coffee shops."​
> Under the new rules spearheaded by far-right political leaders, only Dutch citizens will be able to enter the stores, and they too will face tougher restrictions.​
> Resident patrons will be required to sign up for a one-year membership, and each shop will have a maximum of 1,500 members, according to a justice ministry spokesman.​
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 18, 2011)

Now I guess when we go to the museums we'll have to go sober. Err, waitaminute. We'll just have to invite DST everywhere, all the time lol  There we go.


----------



## mazand1982 (Jun 18, 2011)

heres my LA CHEESE from clone @ 23 days into flower, not bad huh?...she flowers super fast and bomb... grow journal in signature (la cheese, grapefruit haze, and silver diesel


----------



## Gorlax (Jun 18, 2011)

Only 23 days, wow good job she looks great


----------



## mazand1982 (Jun 18, 2011)

gorlax said:


> only 23 days, wow good job she looks great


thanks man, much appreciated, im very stoked on this strain, next one up is gonna be a dutch passion blueberry, maybe an la cheese and or blue venom, another great strain


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 18, 2011)

colonuggs said:


> you know what isnt fun either......Netherlands to ban tourists from marijuana 'coffee shops,' by the end of 2011


thats fine with me coz we all grow better stuff than they sell in most cafe's


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thats fine with me coz we all grow better stuff than they sell in most cafe's


100% was very dispointed myself apart from the hash.


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2011)

colonuggs said:


> you know what isnt fun either......Netherlands to ban tourists from marijuana 'coffee shops,' by the end of 2011


MEDIA INTERPRETATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT HAS NOT BEEN IMPLEMENTED YET AND IF IT DOES PEOPLE WILL SEE THID DOES NOT WORK.

THIS POLICY HAS BEEN BROUGHT ABOUT BY THE BORDER TOWNS IN THE NETHERLANDS HAVING LARGE AMOUNTS OF TRAFFIC FROM OUTLYING eec COUNTRIES WHO DO NOT HAVE SUCH FAVOURABLE LAWS WITH M (EVEN THOUGH THE cVda ARE RUINING IT! BOOHOO)

Peace DST





Bobotrank said:


> Now I guess when we go to the museums we'll have to go sober. Err, waitaminute. We'll just have to invite DST everywhere, all the time lol  There we go.


----------



## E M (Jun 19, 2011)

hey just dropping in to see if everyones kl

peace


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey EM whats going on. Little quiet over at this end of riu this weekend,,,,meeting of the minds taking place in the Dam


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey EM whats going on. Little quiet over at this end of riu this weekend,,,,meeting of the minds taking place in the Dam


After sampling DST's ware's, I don't think there's much mind left.

 
cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 19, 2011)

Ah there's no lightweights in that group...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm super stoked for this run to come down. Harvest starts Tues. A few old favorites, a couple of newer strains and a few that are brand new first time in the cave! Time for an update on the Grape Ape/Hasberry soon. They got their first light dose of nutes the other day and are responding nicely


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah there's no lightweights in that group...


na there aint at all but DST aint playing with his wares


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2011)

The Cheesefather and his Princess are on route back to their Cheese Factory. Oils, kiefs, weeds and hashes all sampled and enjoyed by all.....I hope. 

Our Don does like his swally!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 20, 2011)

you need to update you avatar... can picture it now... an empty bottle of whiskey and 3 empty jars...



DST said:


> The Cheesefather and his Princess are on route back to their Cheese Factory. Oils, kiefs, weeds and hashes all sampled and enjoyed by all.....I hope.
> 
> Our Don does like his swally!


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2011)

I was also gifted a nice bottle of the amber nectar from my visitors As for empty jars.....nae chance, lol.


----------



## TheCannabist (Jun 20, 2011)

DST said:


> MEDIA INTERPRETATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT HAS NOT BEEN IMPLEMENTED YET AND IF IT DOES PEOPLE WILL SEE THID DOES NOT WORK.
> 
> THIS POLICY HAS BEEN BROUGHT ABOUT BY THE BORDER TOWNS IN THE NETHERLANDS HAVING LARGE AMOUNTS OF TRAFFIC FROM OUTLYING eec COUNTRIES WHO DO NOT HAVE SUCH FAVOURABLE LAWS WITH M (EVEN THOUGH THE cVda ARE RUINING IT! BOOHOO)
> 
> Peace DST


This is true, I've heard about this supposed "law" for the past 3-4 years. It's simply bordering countries putting pressure on Holland, fucking Belgians and Germans most likely. I live in the most touristy border town in Holland, definitely the first to be hit by this law, and there is no sign of it happening any time soon. Even if this law was introduced, I don't think the Dutch succumb to their government's phoney laws as quickly as we Brits do. The smoking/ cigarette ban is nearly non-existent here, the bars and coffeshops just take the fines every month, and let people smoke. Without foreigners buying cannabis, the Dutch economy would suffer a great deal.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2011)

indeed Cannabist, I was chatting with someone the other day in a coffeeshop, are they going to stop a local card holder bringing in a visitor to smoke? There is no law for that.
and if they bring that law in, surely the same would need to apply for prostitution, only locals get to visit the windows.

this is also pressure from the US listing the Netherlands in the top 10 drug exporting countries, due to the massive "E" exports from NL to US. Once again, The peaceful Green gets the brunt. Hope you are enjoying the weather of late.

Peace, DST




TheCannabist said:


> This is true, I've heard about this supposed "law" for the past 3-4 years. It's simply bordering countries putting pressure on Holland, fucking Belgians and Germans most likely. I live in the most touristy border town in Holland, definitely the first to be hit by this law, and there is no sign of it happening any time soon. Even if this law was introduced, I don't think the Dutch succumb to their government's phoney laws as quickly as we Brits do. The smoking/ cigarette ban is nearly non-existent here, the bars and coffeshops just take the fines every month, and let people smoke. Without foreigners buying cannabis, the Dutch economy would suffer a great deal.


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2011)

welli did try to make an impression on mr d's stash but to no avail, my chest wouldnt let me smoke. Had a fantastic time meeting don and d and his good lady wife lol. I am very tired now lol b8ut had a wonderfull time weather permitting. Dpp x Dpq is hittin the spot. D is a hash master.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2011)

back safe n sound then eh lad, no detours on the train!?!?


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2011)

no easy as a fart it was. Taxi to air port is the way to go lol. Didnt want to do what we did on the way in and get on the wrong train to Brussels lol. Silly sod


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol ya daft sausage westy  Sounds like a good time had by all though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2011)

ah good drills lad. had visions of you backpacking your way back round europe for a bit.


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2011)

I still feel real sorry for u don cuz u had to leave d's just before the takeaway Thai turned up lol. Was a very yummy but was tainted with ur face as u left


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2011)

aye my face will turn your stomach reet quick eh lad 

ah mate it got worse there was nowt open in the airport even the maccy'd's was shut but i could see people with trays eating it. lol. nearly ate the wifey sat next to me on the hairyplane till she dropped a stinker. sweet jesus how come such atrocities come from such small and dainty things.


----------



## dancingmaddog (Jun 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> no easy as a fart it was. Taxi to air port is the way to go lol. Didnt want to do what we did on the way in and get on the wrong train to Brussels lol. Silly sod


LMAO, suprised you got there without yer satnav


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

big things come in small packages.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2011)

Uuugh, small girly fart, kind of like fart "budder", real concentrate like, nips yer nose.

Having a post dinner foosty psycho (with h-worms to boot) rather lovely. 

Fuk me, feels roomy in here tonight,where's everyone gone?? DST lifting up things to check no one is going to jump out.....sadly not, boohoo 

Peace and psycho love, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a severe lack of lighters?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! lmao.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm knockin around all slanty eyed  sausages in the oven, wooo, Half of em ent even meat technically


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 20, 2011)

DST said:


> I have a severe lack of lighters?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! lmao.


 opps. well mr west found one in his pocket. must of wanted to travel lol.


----------



## E M (Jun 20, 2011)

lol sounds like you had a house full D, im glad you all had a great time ive just booked to go 26th july cant wait i love it there


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2011)

Ive come away wanting to spend a week or so there again but itrll be a while b4 i have funds to travel again with the new baby on his way or her way lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

DST said:


> I have a severe lack of lighters?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! lmao.


d if i ever come 2 visit hide all ur lighters i cant help put them in my pocket even if there not mine and no i'm not scouse lol


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

Shame the weather wasn't great, it's a totally different place in the sun. Anyway, think I'll go and get a lighter and tie it to a chain for any impending visitors, lol....even if they are not scouse

Choppy chop time today.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 21, 2011)

one of my "goth" mates or whatever they are called these days "emos" i think??? anyways he has a clipper on a string round his neck kinda hard 2 put that in ur pocket lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2011)

My face is flushed. All I can say is there was no intention of grand lighter larceny. I did want to visit a head shop or something to buy my mate a wee pipe but i forgot what with all the heavens opening and horizontal rain. Ill pop em in the post to ya Divet.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

hehehe, no need for that at all lad. Just means I can chavvy some more from the Grey Area next time I go 

I think we all probably grew up in an environment of lighters that have legs! or as Westy say's Lighter Larceny, hehehe.



mr west said:


> My face is flushed. All I can say is there was no intention of grand lighter larceny. I did want to visit a head shop or something to buy my mate a wee pipe but i forgot what with all the heavens opening and horizontal rain. Ill pop em in the post to ya Divet.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 21, 2011)

new game out on playstation "grand theft lighter"


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2011)

Well back to reality. Fucking gas alliance have nae been seen, cunts.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd have phoned em up long before now and told em if they havn't got it done by the next day, you'll start hitting it with a hammer! Or maybe just tell them you smell gas in your flat, that'll get them over pronto


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh yeah and i got dentists today in an hour yay, ouchy


----------



## Gorlax (Jun 21, 2011)

I am terrified of dentits, evil people


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2011)

Good luck fella! Plenty soup n ice cream for you!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 21, 2011)

i got myself one of these.. it makes it slightly more difficult for people to sneak off with it...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> Well back to reality. Fucking gas alliance have nae been seen, cunts.


No shit?!? Now that sucks. Time to get on the horn it sounds like man...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Good luck fella! Plenty soup n ice cream for you!


....and good smoke and good lovin from the princess


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 21, 2011)

they didn't do anything to Mr west at the dentist. he needs to go bk Monday and have 24 hours off cannabis coz the injection wont work


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 21, 2011)

24 hours lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 21, 2011)

Bummer Westy. I think the dentist is full of shit though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2011)

24 hours !?!? what a mickey take.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 21, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> they didn't do anything to Mr west at the dentist. he needs to go bk Monday and have 24 hours off cannabis coz the injection wont work


Well actually a 24 hr nights sleep doesn't sound that bad at all lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> they didn't do anything to Mr west at the dentist. he needs to go bk Monday and have 24 hours off cannabis coz the injection wont work


 
That's bullsh--, The dentist is not giving the right drug and making excuses instead of helping. Don't mention mj to a doc unless you're in a medically approved area.

 
cof


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 21, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> That's bullsh--, The dentist is not giving the right drug and making excuses instead of helping. Don't mention mj to a doc unless you're in a medically approved area.
> 
> 
> cof


doesnt exist over here lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 21, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> That's bullsh--, The dentist is not giving the right drug and making excuses instead of helping. Don't mention mj to a doc unless you're in a medically approved area.
> 
> 
> cof


Exactly westy...the dentist is just giving you crap because your a toker. I wouldn't worry to much about it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 21, 2011)

What's going on cof. Just made an app with my attorny, I'll keep you posted. A contract is a contract is a contract ; !) Later


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2011)

I was kinda glad cuz i wasnt looking forward to the extractions lol. Well wen it comes to medication i like to up front. Didnt say i grew or owt, she was a polish imigrent so prolly dunt know the laws anyway and i only admitted to smoking it lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2011)

Mj does not react adversly with any other drugs, so it is better not to mention it. 


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2011)

i thought it was cheap coke that interfered with the anesthetic, cos its full of Novocaine your body needs a bigger dose.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds like bullshit to me. I went for an operation on my knee and told the doc I smoked weed (well I filled the form in that I did since it asked) But they never said anything. My doc just tells me I should try and smoke less, leave it to the weekends he said. Fuk of doc ya dick splash! So what in the hell is 24 hours going to do anyway. It's still in your system the dopey cow.


----------



## dancingmaddog (Jun 21, 2011)

Gorlax said:


> I am terrified of dentits, evil people


In used to be, severely. then my dentist told me i had a gum disorder which lead to a trip to the hospital for surgery, when i came round the surgeon asked why i had all my teeth out so i told her. apparently i didn't. so no teeth for no real reason. but on the up side i don't have the phobia any more


----------



## E M (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey ppl check out these dudes what ya think???? http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=kaliman-seeds&prod_url=kaliman-cheese-1


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2011)

well we know what the "exodus cheese" from ghs is like, I dont supose these will be much different tbh. Its handy they have it in regs, what do u think EM?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 21, 2011)

thought you might be able to tell from that pic westy


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2011)

What i think is that if it was exodus cheese they'd have called it exodus cheese. And same genetics but 50% better yield?


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 21, 2011)

well well well its starting to seem ppl are jumping on wagon i think if you have the cut you have the exo lol


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 21, 2011)

dam trip now booked nice


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> And same genetics but 50% better yield?


that made me lol as well


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2011)

bring some nice weather EM! or your rain coat. Getting the feeling it is never going to stop raining here,ffs.



exodus mission said:


> dam trip now booked nice


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 21, 2011)

DST said:


> bring some nice weather EM! or your rain coat. Getting the feeling it is never going to stop raining here,ffs.


don't leave ya rain coat on the train. like i did


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> don't leave ya rain coat on the train. like i did


haha, one thing after another, quite the journey, although that would have annoyed me NO end, i'd be raging so bad i'd end up subconsciously sabotaging everything i tried to do.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 21, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> haha, one thing after another, quite the journey, although that would have annoyed me NO end, i'd be raging so bad i'd end up subconsciously sabotaging everything i tried to do.


wouldnt have been as bad but ma phone was in the pocket


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 21, 2011)

I will be in dam late july so fingers crossed


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2006335/Amy-Winehouse-cancels-European-tour-given-long-takes-sort-out.html
Amys at it again lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 22, 2011)

Gotta love Amy haha


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

I've seen her looking worse, does Hemlock know? lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 22, 2011)

omg I could sing better than that. she needs to wear a sign that says "don't give me alcohol or drugs"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2011)

if she'd actually sang into and not at the mike she might have gotten away with it. looks like she's put some weight back on. honestly that's not the worse she's been by far. they say you have to hit rock bottom to come back up though.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 22, 2011)

or one that says please do not feed the horse...



Lil ganja princess said:


> omg I could sing better than that. she needs to wear a sign that says "don't give me alcohol or drugs"


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

hahaha, no sugar lumps please.

when we were young lay abouts there was a women in our town that use to walk by from time to time, fek me she looked like Shergar, lol. She reported us to the police for making horsey noises at her. We had a local bobby at the time called James Brown (who also use to get a James Brown "Huh", welcome everytime he came up to us - but he was actually really cool with us, one of the few coppers in my life who treated us normally). Poor guy, he couldn't keep a straight face as he was telling us off, still makes me giggle to think of it.




mantiszn said:


> or one that says please do not feed the horse...


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2011)

I actualy posted the amy thing for hemlock but i aint sin him in a wile here


----------



## dancingmaddog (Jun 22, 2011)

E M said:


> lol sounds like you had a house full D, im glad you all had a great time ive just booked to go 26th july cant wait i love it there


In my 40+ yrs i've never been (dam that is)


----------



## dancingmaddog (Jun 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2006335/Amy-Winehouse-cancels-European-tour-given-long-takes-sort-out.html
> Amys at it again lol


If she wasn't pissed or stoned i don't think folk'd recognise her lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey westy what's going on. Any home runs yesterday : ?)


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Highlander mate, yeah had a wicked game yesterday 102 home runs lol. Well the grunts are digging up my garden lol so wont be long now lol. Gasboard bollocks lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hey Highlander mate, yeah had a wicked game yesterday 102 home runs lol. Well the grunts are digging up my garden lol so wont be long now lol. Gasboard bollocks lol.


Get em whipped!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hey Highlander mate, yeah had a wicked game yesterday 102 home runs lol. Well the grunts are digging up my garden lol so wont be long now lol. Gasboard bollocks lol.


Yeah really! About time!! Do you talk to them at all? Doesn't really matter...what they say and what they do are not usually the same lol.

Enjoying a day off with not much to do today but trim and tend to the garden. Very nice says Borat! Woof!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Get em whipped!!!





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Get em whipped!!!


and in sterio


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah really! About time!! Do you talk to them at all? Doesn't really matter...what they say and what they do are not usually the same lol.
> 
> Enjoying a day off with not much to do today but trim and tend to the garden. Very nice says Borat! Woof!!


very nice indeed


----------



## Gorlax (Jun 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey westy what's going on. Any home runs yesterday : ?)


What silly game lets you score 102 home runs?


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

Gorlax said:


> What silly game lets you score 102 home runs?


Golf lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

102 Mr West. Defo improvement ma man. Well done. You broke the 100's yet?


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 102 Mr West. Defo improvement ma man. Well done. You broke the 100's yet?


I did in the winter off the winter tees yeah scored a 98, im hoping to revisit the sub tons next week lol.


----------



## Gorlax (Jun 23, 2011)

That what I said a silly game , Mr West if you have a minute can you check my journal? posted a question for you


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> I did in the winter off the winter tees yeah scored a 98, im hoping to revisit the sub tons next week lol.


Ive been away on holiday and the weathers not been that great since I came back so haven't been out in about a month. Really should get out more. Payed money for a season ticket aswel. If its sunny tomorrow, Im out. Fuck work. lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> and in sterio


I don't know what you mean mate. (sneaks off too delete post hehe)


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

Sadly I think this is only available to US residents.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Sadly I think this is only available to US residents.


what is big D?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

Evening J how are the three of you doing tonight. Less than 2 months for bumpity to make his way on to the scene now?


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

yeah we r all cool, I did a 30 sec iso wash tonight and its still evaporating at min lol. gonna be over night at least lol. The baby is like a water bed at times lol almost like its wanting to get out lol. Gonna be so cool wen its here and even better wen we move lol. wen the bab come our priority goes up so will get to the front of the cue.


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2011)

Keeping all sorts of limbs crossed for you peeps.


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2011)

careful D u dont wanna get something twisted lol. Waking and baking with some delightful dpp x dpq>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2011)

Big P has been around posting something to do with the recent bill in the US that Ron Paul and others have proposed regarding legalisation of MJ. Basically removing it from some sort of illicit drug list, not 100% sure but good news. the mods have obviously removed as he had spammed loads of threads.


mr west said:


> what is big D?





mr west said:


> careful D u dont wanna get something twisted lol. Waking and baking with some delightful dpp x dpq>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


I have had a joint of CJ, couple of bongs, and now smoking some Bleeseberry twisted with hash! Have a good un mate, again no sun here, sniff, boohoo, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2011)

got some catching up to do it would seem lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 25, 2011)

Morning lads. Cherry cheese livers passed to the left hand side


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2011)

yummy i need to get on that one toot sweet


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 25, 2011)

Going to play loch lommond on Monday Mr West. Bit para coz its the real deal. My dad got 4 coporate tickets from his work. The starter announces u at the first tee. Bet u I duff it.lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2011)

cool as fook mate, I jus ad to text my m8 and tell him i cant play monday cuz i got fucking dentists at 830 for 4 teeth out lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 25, 2011)

4 teeth. U going to manage a full Sunday without puff.lol Ill get some pics up of the course. You get a caddy as part of the deal.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Big P has been around posting something to do with the recent bill in the US that Ron Paul and others have proposed regarding legalisation of MJ. Basically removing it from some sort of illicit drug list, not 100% sure but good news. the mods have obviously removed as he had spammed loads of threads.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a joint of CJ, couple of bongs, and now smoking some Bleeseberry twisted with hash! Have a good un mate, again no sun here, sniff, boohoo, DST


The bill is HR 2306 it is called Ending Federal Marijuana Prohibition Act of 2011. i wish it would happwen, but i do not see it. even though i aim hopeful. hell New York legalized gay marriage last night, maybe we are changing.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Big P has been around posting something to do with the recent bill in the US that Ron Paul and others have proposed regarding legalisation of MJ. Basically removing it from some sort of illicit drug list, not 100% sure but good news. the mods have obviously removed as he had spammed loads of threads.


Here's another link I found w/ the deets. . . http://prohibitionsend.com/2011/06/23/text-of-bill-hr-2306-ending-federal-marijuana-prohibition-act-of-2011/


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2011)

not such good news if u live in the UK


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2011)

Why not ?.....


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2011)

I still gotta hide my pot


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 25, 2011)

Don't worry about it you're still in good shape. All you have to do is just tap it in, just tap it in now. Just tap it in.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 25, 2011)

Why won't you go home ball.. Are you too good for your home?


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2011)

One of the hang ups with mj is the frickin treaty that anslinger engineered that makes mj a world-wide no-no. If the US were to back off this attitude, I believe you would see major changes and possible legalization in some countries. Please voice your support to you House representative, it's that important.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2011)

house representatives are an American thing aswell lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2011)

http://homegrownoutlaw.blogspot.com/2011/02/pm-mp.html


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

Maybe tomorrow, already sent my MP an email today likely to piss him off a bit  He already has a habit of refusing to reply to my questions and queries.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2011)

Morning Mcwest whats happenin. Was going to give the DOG a break today lol. Been smoking that exclusivley lately and I don't seem to get a lot of things done outside of the house when I'm hitting that. Barely get much done inside when I'm hitting that hehe. I be just a glutton for punishment though, bubbler was out on the porch this morning still half full from last night,,,,,,,,,what the fuck, a little hair from the DOG that bit me will/has put me into a good place. Got one coming down today, just over 8 weeks


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 26, 2011)

woooo the heat is niiiiiiicccceeeeee even hotter tomorrow lovely although i dont feel like doing anything lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2011)

I went for dinnewr at my mums and jus got back lol. Fatiguing the heat is


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2011)

Heya Mr west, the lads in the UK thread said you might be good enough to tell me if this is an exodus or not if i smile sweetly lol?

View attachment 1665404View attachment 1665403View attachment 1665400View attachment 1665399


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 26, 2011)

dont let us down westy, lol


----------



## dancingmaddog (Jun 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> I went for dinnewr at my mums and jus got back lol. Fatiguing the heat is


sweat you will as hot it is young padawan, anti perspirant wear you must or whiffy you will be


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2011)

It dont look like exodus cheese to me soz guys. Looks too stocky and robust to be a 25 year old cut.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

WHooo, looks like i'm learning my plants, well, plant, any other strain and i'm clueless  i thought it was too straight and proud!


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I have had two teeth pulled out this morning and what a whitey afterwards lol, still feeling the anaesthetic so no pain at min but i know its on its way. Smoking a spliff even tho she said not to lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey man good ya got that taken care of! Trying out some of the dogs little cousin right now, Caseyband. Sun is out and I have an app at 10, not sure yet if I'm going to work afterwards or not yet lol. Talk to ya buddy!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

hey mate, jus took my second lot of pain killers since the anaesthetic lol. Feeling it now lol. feel like ive been hit with a cricket ball and bat all at once


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> It dont look like exodus cheese to me soz guys. Looks too stocky and robust to be a 25 year old cut.


hmmm well if its not exodus do you have any idea of what cheese it might be? so far the lad that gave it to me has told me its exodus, uk cheese an luton cheese lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 27, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> hmmm well if its not exodus do you have any idea of what cheese it might be? so far the lad that gave it to me has told me its exodus, uk cheese an luton cheese lol


Hey Rimmner, how's it going!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Rimmner, how's it going!


Haha crack myself up...thought you were a chick until I just skimmed your posts lol. It's all good!


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> hmmm well if its not exodus do you have any idea of what cheese it might be? so far the lad that gave it to me has told me its exodus, uk cheese an luton cheese lol


dunno mate. There must be loads of different cuts out there


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha crack myself up...thought you were a chick until I just skimmed your posts lol. It's all good!


too much dog makes ya randy H lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 27, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> WHooo, looks like i'm learning my plants, well, plant, any other strain and i'm clueless  i thought it was too straight and proud!


Pervert!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Rimmner, how's it going!


all gd mate yourself? just trying to work out what this mystery cheese cut is ive been given


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

Just call it TheCheeseyRimmer!!! lol.


----------



## exodus mission (Jun 28, 2011)

yo ppl hows it going? 

It might be ghs exodus lol

what you think west


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

Just got given a cut of blue cheese. Any u guys had experience with this strain


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2011)

i am sure mr w has experienced it but I know for a fact Las fingerez is growing some at the minute lad


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 28, 2011)

ive not heard of this blue cheese but I do know of a ronnie biggs


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

Time to bug las.lol


----------



## E M (Jun 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> ive not heard of this blue cheese but I do know of a ronnie biggs


for info purposes lol http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=Big-Buddha-Seeds&prod_url=big-buddha-blue-cheese


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2011)

he's extracting the michael E M...for info purposes, lol


E M said:


> for info purposes lol http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=Big-Buddha-Seeds&prod_url=big-buddha-blue-cheese


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 28, 2011)

billy.. pukka just chop'd his blue cheese.. his was from seed though not clone..



supersillybilly said:


> Just got given a cut of blue cheese. Any u guys had experience with this strain


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 28, 2011)

yeah billy i got a good blue cheese cut we renamed "ronnie biggs" as wowser was so kind to point out. mine looks a little exo like and pretty much grows like the exo in structure from what i've seen so far but has NO double serrations what so ever. its a bloody good smoke, strong as fuck in fact its to strong for me all the time, sambo's gonna be looking after her for me as its right up his ally lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> billy.. pukka just chop'd his blue cheese.. his was from seed though not clone..


Ah time to bug las and pukka.lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 28, 2011)

my blue cheese has the double serrations i mentioned before. and its also not the fruity berry pheno im used to having. but it doesnt have that viney cheese look


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

Ill get some pics up in a week or so when it takes shape


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just got given a cut of blue cheese. Any u guys had experience with this strain


mr west has just received a blue cheese cut from the fairy


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just got given a cut of blue cheese. Any u guys had experience with this strain


I do believe I'm growing a strain of blue cheese at the moment. I'm not 100% positive it's blue cheese but that is what it was sold to me as. That and it seems to be taking on the characteristics of the BC I've been researching. Only in their 2nd week of veg they are plumping past the other two strains in my garden.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

My new favourite word for the day. PLUMPING!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2011)

Wish my gals would start plumping lol


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

I know, why are my ladies not plumping. Fuk me, I took my Engineers dReams out of my cab yesterday and chopped a few of them. Was left with one to do so just left it on the balcony and went to the pub. Just after 8 the heavens opened and it took me about 20 seconds to remember about my ED getting shat on. Luckily wife rescued it and put it back in the greenhouse....much to her disgust, lmao.


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2011)

Thats funny D, I can just see you wife holding the plant at arms length with her face turned away trying not to smell it lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

exactly, she humphed and groaned when I was on the phone asking her to do it....but she only does that to wind me up. lol.



mr west said:


> Thats funny D, I can just see you wife holding the plant at arms length with her face turned away trying not to smell it lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2011)

DST said:


> exactly, she humphed and groaned when I was on the phone asking her to do it....but she only does that to wind me up. lol.


Lol, my lady would have done it for me b4 i call her to do so. And when i call she'd wine about it until i say fuck it. So i end up at home to bring it in but aint shit outside for me to bring in.. lol


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 29, 2011)

DST said:


> please reveal the Plumping secret!!!!!


If you supercrop, they will plump  

Ever since I started SC'ing and LST'ing they acted like I was feeding them McDonalds and just plumped up lol


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh yeh, SCing and LSTing for fatties is the way. I don't leave home without snapping something before I go!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol, stoned, picturing someone with no friends to tell him to go break a leg so resorts to doing it himself every now an then  Cheese don't do much but it still puts my mind on a, well, it doesn't make me a genius or inspire me with words of wisdom too often


----------



## cannabutt (Jun 29, 2011)

1135 pages damn it haha.. original uk cheese is the shit! chef bud its called round my way, nick name for the area they grow around.. what page # might i see some comparison pics of your specimens ? thanks


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2011)

I bought some pollum today very nice very crummbely and very stoney 14g for 75 pounds sterling.


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2011)

cannabutt said:


> 1135 pages damn it haha.. original uk cheese is the shit! chef bud its called round my way, nick name for the area they grow around.. what page # might i see some comparison pics of your specimens ? thanks


good question lol. The thread spans a few years and ive been bed since then plus i smoke lots of drugs lol


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 30, 2011)

cannabutt said:


> 1135 pages damn it haha.. original uk cheese is the shit! chef bud its called round my way, nick name for the area they grow around.. what page # might i see some comparison pics of your specimens ? thanks


I have some blue cheese in veg right now. They look REAL close to the plants in your avatar picture. Damn near identical.


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2011)

the one i have seems more sativa in leaf shape


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

40 pages max setting, between pages 57 and 59 you will see cheese at 4plus weeks, cheese clones, and double serrated leaf examples.....I got bored looking after that, lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2011)

Westy must be out on the green today and when he gets back his meter will be installed and be back in business. Or maybe tomorrow hehe

What say westy brother!


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

How rude, off golfing when I need an immediate answer to a question...pfft, just can't get the staff these days, lol.

Hey lad,

So this is the Travelling Wilbury Exodus Cheese Clone come good. Apart from the mite damage do you think she is good to go, it's 9 weeks and some change, although she was already throwing out stigmas before she went into 12/12. Got about 10% amber. I personally think she is good to go, but let me knoweth your opinioneth?
















she's out the cab now so fukked if she is getting put back, but I could leave her to do her thing in the greenhouse if required.....

peace, DST


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Westy must be out on the green today and when he gets back his meter will be installed and be back in business. Or maybe tomorrow hehe
> 
> What say westy brother!


mr west is outside enjoying hitting a small white ball around a big green field with bunkers and water. im ere looking after the place waiting to let the gas men in. aint heard them dis morning


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks princess, I hope them fookers do their thing been like a month now huh


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks princess, I hope them fookers do their thing been like a month now huh


 the dates on the letter are 16th May and 13th June


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2011)

they've over extended their welcome.


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2011)

DST said:


> How rude, off golfing when I need an immediate answer to a question...pfft, just can't get the staff these days, lol.
> 
> Hey lad,
> 
> ...


Take it for the love of all that's good and wholesome if u dont it will explode


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 30, 2011)

DST said:


> How rude, off golfing when I need an immediate answer to a question...pfft, just can't get the staff these days, lol.
> 
> Hey lad,
> 
> ...


Alright, so I gotta know... what's the Travelling Wilbury Exodus Cheese? If you smoke it do you sing like Roy Orbison?


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2011)

I think its cuz it came via fairymail its the travelling wilbury exodus


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 30, 2011)

Of course. I'm sure it lives up to it's name lol


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

Indeed mr west. I ran out of time today so I'll cut the lady tomorrow no doubt.




mr west said:


> I think its cuz it came via fairymail its the travelling wilbury exodus


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2011)

Itll be tick tick tick ticking away don't leave it too long, its set to stun tho so urll be ok.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 30, 2011)

i wish i could get my hands on some hash like that


----------



## E M (Jun 30, 2011)

howdy ppl wats good just some info for ya

NEW SERIOUS STRAINS 2011

New VARIETIES

We are proud to announce that Serious Seeds has incorporated 5 new strains which were originally developed and sold by Magus Genetics. The assortment of this small Dutch Seed Company fits wonderfully well into the menu of Serious Seeds. Just like Serious Seeds Magus has produced only a few seeds with unique and superb characteristics because of their outstanding quality they have won several awards and more importantly are loved very much by the people who've tried them.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 1, 2011)

Morning Mr West. Forgot to say I scored 108 at loch Lomond. If u and your m8's would be interesed in playing give us a shout. Setting up a coporate deal with them


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning Mr West. Forgot to say I scored 108 at loch Lomond. If u and your m8's would be interesed in playing give us a shout. Setting up a coporate deal with them


sounds about 5 hrs away loch lomond? I scored 103 yesterday, even pared a par3 on the green in reg an everything


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 1, 2011)

I take it your in the big smoke, if so its 30mins.lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

Im in the middle of the country bout 60 miles from Birmingham


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im in the middle of the country bout 60 miles from Birmingham


lol. I thought you were in Weedgie land. My mistake. Aye it will be 5 or 6 hours then. lol Still worth the trip, get a little B & B in Balloch. The offer is always there


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

Ill mention to my golfing buddies lol, maybe something to do next summer lol


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2011)

haha, I also made that mistake when I first saw Mr West's avatar, I thought he was on the Southside of Glasgow, lmao......you couldn't be further from the truth. Use to go to a few raves in fields back in the 90's in Balloch. Lovely area up the West coast, I could def retire up there.



supersillybilly said:


> lol. I thought you were in Weedgie land. My mistake. Aye it will be 5 or 6 hours then. lol Still worth the trip, get a little B & B in Balloch. The offer is always there


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

In fact ive only ever been to Scotland once and that was to a buttlins in ayr which was closing down after we left. The beach ws nice tho and i still got some rocks from there. Also i lost my job shortly after cuz of something that happened there ffs, never work with children or youths.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> In fact ive only ever been to Scotland once and that was to a buttlins in ayr which was closing down after we left. The beach ws nice tho and i still got some rocks from there. Also i lost my job shortly after cuz of something that happened there ffs, never work with children or youths.


 
It is now called Craig Tara me thinks


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2011)

West-gate scandal in Ayr?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 1, 2011)

Exactly DST. lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

so heres my tent at the min.










Dog at 2 weeks.





other dog at 2 weeks.





DPQ @ 2 weeks.





cheese at 8 weeks.





Livers/blues at 8 weeeks


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2011)

And all this with the fekkin gasmen 10 feet away, ya cheeky Mr West, lol. Nice stuff, I am hanging back on the Livers, kidding myself to think it's totally cured, lol. You going to do any supercropping on the DOGs or just let them go. Once they are in flower the stretch tends to slow.
Peace, D


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

i thought id let em go ou natural, gonna take a few cuts to preserve the phenos lol. THe cheese and livers and co are all pretty nice as soon as its dry enough to smoke


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh shit yeah i forgot to say in here, the gas man have cometh and goneth and duneth the deed. Waiting for inspiration b4 kicking off again and for the gas ppl to get off the estate


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> Oh shit yeah i forgot to say in here, the gas man have cometh and goneth and duneth the deed. Waiting for inspiration b4 kicking off again and for the gas ppl to get off the estate


In 51 days your "spare" time will evaporate...and your priorities will change.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> In 51 days your "spare" time will evaporate...and your priorities will change.
> 
> 
> cof



Oh yes i know, the cats are gonna have to take 3rd place lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

finally the grow is back on track then eh lad, looking tasty in your tent. you can chop the livers n cheese without fear of nosy gas board types. your and D's dog's look so much more stretchy than mine its weird. saying that they have stretched a lot more than the livers and co. 


hope you n lgp are all gravy chief


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

All is good don mate need tgo wait till i feel safe chopping the livers and cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

well they're best at 9 or just over anyway eh.


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

66 days is my preferd chop time but only make it to sixty as im out of buds lmao


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2011)

Have a good un Westy, let's hope that's the gas geezers gone! Peace to LGP and Bump of course.

DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

Morning westy just getting caught up in your thread. Three day weekend, I love it. Stay close to home and putter lol. I was going to say that we had the same pheno DOG after seeing the cola but looking down the plant, yours starts to branch a bit where as mine there was no branching what so ever,,,buds tight to the stalk all the way down.

Think I need to go wake up the cracken and give her some lovin before she has to go to work hehe. Catch you later. Nice pics by the way!


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah the two phenos I got couldn't be more different the lighter green ones is skinny stalked lanky with buds everywhere and the other darker green one is thicker stemmed and tight to the stalk and hasn't really started flowering in the two weeks its been in.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

Have you ran them before?


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

No i haven't these are seed plants my last two dog seeds :s


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> Yeah the two phenos I got couldn't be more different the lighter green ones is skinny stalked lanky with buds everywhere and the other darker green one is thicker stemmed and tight to the stalk and hasn't really started flowering in the two weeks its been in.


The second one sounds like it could be the same pheno as the one that I kept. DST spreading love around the world!!

I'm outta here for a while, need to crank some tunes and bebop. And tend to the garden lol. A couple of hits of some woof woof sour kush and I'm ready to rock! Listening to Stairway To Heavon on the computer right now but me thinks its time to crank the big speakers up. Talk to ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> In 51 days your "spare" time will evaporate...and your priorities will change.
> 
> 
> cof


And also...enjoy that first year because that is by far the easiest lol

Whatcha doing today westy : ?) Flavor in the cave this morning is Lemon Qleaner pass>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 3, 2011)

heya peeps hows it going? waiting for the nedal v's djocovic match at Wimbledon to start


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2011)

Kool kool Princess enjoy and say hi to your man!


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2011)

high man!flavour of the day/week/ month is pressed keif or pollum hash>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ill be chopping soon jus want them to use up the water i gave em yesterday. Nadal is getting spanked by Djokavic lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

it was on the cards though eh *Djokavic *only lost one game all season. hows tings LGP & McWester?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it was on the cards though eh *Djokavic *only lost one game all season. hows tings LGP & McWester?


im ok,went an got ma hair cut ready for baby. but im gunna ave to get it done again as she wouldnt take any more off the end. mr west has gone golf dis morning he should b bk bout 3.


----------



## TheCannabist (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Mr. West, great thread mate! It seems that this is the home of all things cheese, so I hope you don't mind me jumping aboard and asking a few questions  I vaguely remember reading a couple things about the double serrated leafs, does this only occur on the exodus cuts? or does it also occur in cheesey hybrids? Lastly, I remember reading that you cut down one of your Blue Cheeses at 7.5 weeks and found that it was slightly stronger (possible seed pheno), I was wondering if you could post/point me in the direction of the pictures? I'm having a lot of trouble trying to predict when to take mine down. Cheers!

TC


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> im ok,went an got ma hair cut ready for baby. but im gunna ave to get it done again as she wouldnt take any more off the end. mr west has gone golf dis morning he should b bk bout 3.


surely you being the customer can tell her to cut off what you like?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 4, 2011)

i know but there was a £15 difference between having a trim and getting a inch more cut off. £30 for a ladies trim, getting bloody expensive. im sure ill b able to get in contact with a friend that will do it for petrol money.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

christ mine costs £6 glad i'm a bloke!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 4, 2011)

i just want ma hair to b manageable for when baby comes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

pet I'm sure it'll be the last thing on your mind! not long to go now though.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 4, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i know but there was a £15 difference between having a trim and getting a inch more cut off. £30 for a ladies trim, getting bloody expensive. im sure ill b able to get in contact with a friend that will do it for petrol money.


Does this come with a kiss? Every time I get screwed I liked to get kissed.


cof


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pet I'm sure it'll be the last thing on your mind! not long to go now though.


ye only 51 days left. still got a few bits an pieces to get but got the little bit to get, which are easy to pick up


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 4, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Does this come with a kiss? Every time I get screwed I liked to get kissed.
> 
> 
> cof


i wish. she did straighten it for me. as i said i was just gunna put it up in a bobble


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

hahah my barber always looks at me a little disgusted when i put my cap on straight after he's cut it.


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2011)

TheCannabist said:


> Hey Mr. West, great thread mate! It seems that this is the home of all things cheese, so I hope you don't mind me jumping aboard and asking a few questions  I vaguely remember reading a couple things about the double serrated leafs, does this only occur on the exodus cuts? or does it also occur in cheesey hybrids? Lastly, I remember reading that you cut down one of your Blue Cheeses at 7.5 weeks and found that it was slightly stronger (possible seed pheno), I was wondering if you could post/point me in the direction of the pictures? I'm having a lot of trouble trying to predict when to take mine down. Cheers!
> 
> TC


No the double serrations aint unique to the exodus cut, they quite common amongst many strains, lots of my tga gear has doubles too. Not sure bout the blue cheese it was years ago lol, I know it was sensimillia tho. I got a young blue cheese clone i got off the fairy, I shall look at the trichromes from about 8 weeks 12 onwards>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I don't belive in the rumour that seeded weed is stronger that's bollocks IMO.


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah my barber always looks at me a little disgusted when i put my cap on straight after he's cut it.


I aint bin to a barbers shop in over twenty years lol, all the 6 quids ive saved lol. I always cut my own hair lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 4, 2011)

haha 4.50 for a cut here, call me a tight bastard but im still skint as a slut!


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2011)

glad i aint a bird cus thats wen they rip ya for a cut £45.00 to trim hair for fuckssake


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 4, 2011)

if they going to a wedding or some shit that price will quadruple... :/



mr west said:


> glad i aint a bird cus thats wen they rip ya for a cut £45.00 to trim hair for fuckssake


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 4, 2011)

my girl pays like 70 to have it coloured an get about an inch cut off lol, I'd do it for a tenner and a blowey


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> I aint bin to a barbers shop in over twenty years lol, all the 6 quids ive saved lol. I always cut my own hair lol.


I do as well Mr West lol. Been through a few razors and its prolly been around 20 yrs for me too mate haha. I always had hotties that cut my hair but chicks that do that for a living are friggen weird. Getting my hair cut was right up their with going to the dentist : !) taking a woof break


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's my Exodus cheese, A few days on hash and im gagging for some happy green. Something missing from the stone of the pollum, could it be cbd's?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

bravissimo westy bro looks a big weight from a little pot.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 5, 2011)

There weight in them thar nugs.... In my best prospectors voice


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Done Mr West.. That looks like a tastie treat..
I wondering why you and Don allowed My Amy to do some sniff that was under par.. You guys know she needs help. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

Interesting what you said about the hash. I wonder what it is made from, no doubt coming in from NL. Probably PP that is grown a minimal amount of time, tumbled for pollum, then sold to coffeeshops for weed.
Cheese looks very nice mate. Hope you enjoy the journey back to the green planet.
DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2011)

well if its over 50 g ill be happy lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 5, 2011)

bit late but my old girl goes up west end to some swanky place i've paid for it a few times, not cheep at near 100 quid a trim with train tickets and lunch lol


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 5, 2011)

She looks great, nice work as always Mr West


----------



## dancingmaddog (Jul 5, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i know but there was a £15 difference between having a trim and getting a inch more cut off. £30 for a ladies trim, getting bloody expensive. im sure ill b able to get in contact with a friend that will do it for petrol money.


a friend of mine used to cut at a salon n she's not far from u, she's cheap too, i can av a word if ya like


----------



## E M (Jul 5, 2011)

hello ppl how is all i hope everything is all good


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2011)

I got phamtom tooth ache and its too damn hot to have all ya doors and windows shut wile u dry stinky weed lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

when the next lot coming out? (teeth that is, lol)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice plant westy. Exodus Cheese! I hear ya,,,I need the green too lol. Hash is nice but not all of the time. I'm thinking you'll have a quick dry taste before the end of the day tomorrow


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2011)

shmoking a cocktail of the cheese and hash now lol.im spozed to go to the dentits next monday but i really dont wann have the other side out, might ring up and put it off


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

what, and suffer further pain....get it over and done with, best way bru....but that's just me I guess.



mr west said:


> shmoking a cocktail of the cheese and hash now lol.im spozed to go to the dentits next monday but i really dont wann have the other side out, might ring up and put it off


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2011)

DST said:


> Interesting what you said about the hash. I wonder what it is made from, no doubt coming in from NL. Probably PP that is grown a minimal amount of time, tumbled for pollum, then sold to coffeeshops for weed.
> Cheese looks very nice mate. Hope you enjoy the journey back to the green planet.
> DST


Do u not think that since the troops are leaving Afghanistan there will be more imports like it was in the 80's. This stuff has only just landed and it blows the socks off other supposed pollum that's about, the other stuff is much harder u need to get ur nails involved to brake it up but this stuffs so soft and u have to be careful the whole lump dunt turn to dust wen u handle it. ?? I dunno but i do know i love the cheese>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

That stuff I am sure will come from NL. I reckon there may be stuff via troops but I doubt much will get around on a large scale....but then, what the fek do I know, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2011)

Well how ever it gets here its nice and its better than soap lol.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 6, 2011)

dancingmaddog said:


> a friend of mine used to cut at a salon n she's not far from u, she's cheap too, i can av a word if ya like


ye cheers dude, would realli appreciate


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 6, 2011)

What's the good word with the McWesty family today : ?)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 6, 2011)

DST said:


> That stuff I am sure will come from NL. I reckon there may be stuff via troops but I doubt much will get around on a large scale....but then, what the fek do I know, lol.


The troops have been responsible for bringing in very large quantities in the past. Take, for example, the CIA shipping large, LARGE amounts of cocaine (and heroine) on military aircraft back to the United Rapes-- I mean, STATES. Eh hem. We're talking kilos and kilos and kilos. They did it more than once, and now more than one whistle blower has come forward about it. All the other people involved that were in the military and wanted to come forward have all been "suicided." But maybe that's off topic. I ramble. Sorry mods


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

Possibly, but I would be very surpised even so. The UK does have MI5, MI6, but I am not aware of these organisations ever being accussed of trafficking drugs into the UK, like the CIA in the US......again, I could be wrong though, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

It used to be truck drivers that brought the soap bar over back in the day


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

i reckon its some secretive, lesser spotted, class A fairy me


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

well theres always that option, ppl go to exotic places and send stuff back in ornaments, wouldn't of thought many bars get over that way?


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

Heres a few pics of what i have in veg at min.





These two sorry looking plants are wots left of the 5 keepers i asked my mate to mind grrr. the shorter one is deep blues male and the taller one is jack the ripper which in the end i didnt need to keep cus i kept a few young clones under my bed side light in a prop.






here are the clone i kept in my bedroom under a cfl but they bin bk under a 250w hps for over a week now. " x jack the ripper bottom left two engineers dreams above them, 2 livers/ blues and a dodgy exo cheese. 





I had a visit from the fairy with a blue cheese which is bouncing along after its trip lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

oh man those are a sorry looking pair  still looks like plenty of green up tops. gasman gone its time to get back into the swing then!


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

well yeah kinda wen i can afford a new carbon filter for my other tent, still gotta pay for the pollum ffs. Im not used to paying for my smoke lmao, id forgotten its quite a bit to last 1 week and a giro aint much to live on at best of times lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

Get on it Westy man. Off to do the do gents. Speak to you later, wish us luck!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

i got a bit of good news on that front too still need to finish it off with the gaffer later but its looking cheap like the budgie!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 7, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> The troops have been responsible for bringing in very large quantities in the past. Take, for example, the CIA shipping large, LARGE amounts of cocaine (and heroine) on military aircraft back to the United Rapes-- I mean, STATES. Eh hem. We're talking kilos and kilos and kilos. They did it more than once, and now more than one whistle blower has come forward about it. All the other people involved that were in the military and wanted to come forward have all been "suicided." But maybe that's off topic. I ramble. Sorry mods


 Bobo, I might not agree with what you say but I will defend to my death the right for you to say it!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you, Hem. I appreciate that on all fronts


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

churpy churpy cheap cheap, lol. Happy Friday, the world feels good today, not sure why but, seems like a BB-bloody good day is all.


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2011)

my tent last night at lights off .


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

So you got both tents up and running again lad? Looks nice in that one there so it does.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 8, 2011)

morning mc west  "its good 2 talk"


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

"you got an Ology?"


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 8, 2011)

DST said:


> "you got an Ology?"


not sure what u mean homie???


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2011)

DST said:


> So you got both tents up and running again lad? Looks nice in that one there so it does.


Nah not yet i gotta pay off my tick and then get a new carbon filter b4 i set it up


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> not sure what u mean homie???


[youtube]/v/vEfKEzX9QLE?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 8, 2011)

las is feeling kinda embarrassed lmao  i only remembered the "its good 2 talk" bit but the advert came back when i watched it on youtube lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEfKEzX9QLE

youtube link as it didnt work for me on westys post lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2011)

wasnt it bob hoskins that did the 'it's good to talk' ads


----------



## E M (Jul 8, 2011)

whats happening ppl im on a mission lol as always not an exodus mission though so i might have to change the name again lol

im a change it to liver seeker pmsl


----------



## dancingmaddog (Jul 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> wasnt it bob hoskins that did the 'it's good to talk' ads


yup , YAY!! i remembered sumat ( dint realy, lol bless u google )


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2011)

I potted on a jack the ripper and engineers dream today and stuck them straight into 12/12, I also potted on two of the same and left them in veg to take clones at a later date lol. I gave the poor jtr that was looked after by my mate and also potted on my deep blues male.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 8, 2011)

Morning mate, Early i know but you'll know about all that soon enough lol. Hope the other half is keeping well man!
So is this you getting your game back on! Im going to pop another DPQ, dont think i got the best pheno out them. I got it growing well enough, and it was a nice smoke, sour, not alot if taste or punch though and does'nt dense up much. So im sure ther will be a better one in there , and if i catch a dude i might make me some Engineer's Dreams 

Anyway, thanks for the kind word's and congrat's man.
catch you on the flip bro 

cindy


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

good morning Cindy ya old cunt lol. So wot ya saying bout the dpq?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2011)

Westy is out of stealth mode,,,,,I can see your green light lol! 

Whats happenin buddy! Grand prix starts when?


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

well the qualifying starts in 7 mins and the race is tomorrow at 13.00 bst


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

So i planted 2x jdb romulans and 2 x chronic bud and 2 x psycho killer f1's hoping to make some psycho killer bk cross to the jtr and some rom chron.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2011)

I find running them straight into 12/12 gives you a nice idea of whos the strongest of the bunch. Backcross should be fun, lol. Lemon pledge anyone.


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

Hmm i could set my tent up with no filter and jus let the 6 seedlings do there thing for 4 weeks and ill of got a can by then lol


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2011)

I am sure you'll be fine for a few weeks without a filter.


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

I think ill Veg em a few weeks in the tent on 18/6, Im in no hurry and have a hefty appetite to feed plus id like to take clones of any potential parents


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 10, 2011)

Alright man. Sound's like a cunning Plan you got there balldrick lol.  

Hope all's good man 

cindy


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2011)

alls GOOD in my hood. I ordered a new can last night lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 10, 2011)

That should take the heat off lol. I was running the gauntlet for a while there.
Here's was my oder control. 

1 bottle of old Chrimbo present Aftershave. ( old spice, brut ect.. Anything over 100 mls and under 2 quid should be great )
2 old towels. Double up the after-burn lotion with water and spray over damp towell's.
Hang said towell's on raidiator in hallway and toilet with low heat and re-spray with water when dry.

It will leave your house smelling like a poof's convention, but not reeking of weed lol.

The filter can's alot better though 

Good you'r Good mate!


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> That should take the heat off lol. I was running the gauntlet for a while there.
> Here's was my oder control.
> 
> 1 bottle of old Chrimbo present Aftershave. ( old spice, brut ect.. Anything over 100 mls and under 2 quid should be great )
> ...


LMAO I got a good working filter on the tent im running at min, I jus wanted a new one for the tent i took down for the gas man. I was getting slight wiffs from the old one that was in there
now i jus need top take the old one to the dump or sometrhing lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 10, 2011)

cinders loving the ghetto "carbon filter" lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> alls GOOD in my hood. I ordered a new can last night lol


I bought my budget can 2 years ago, apparently the flat stinks of weed, i don't smell it though  got an ona block on the way as a temporary measure. Don't think your method would go down to well in this home Cindy  certanily sounds effective though


----------



## rasclot (Jul 10, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I bought my budget can 2 years ago, apparently the flat stinks of weed, i don't smell it though  got an ona block on the way as a temporary measure. Don't think your method would go down to well in this home Cindy  certanily sounds effective though


i bought a budget can years ago n it didnt even work at all my flat stunk to high heaven!!!! a rhino can isnt much more in price i dont think.
westy wot does the livers smell like in flower? ras


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2011)

Why i'm a touch worried, i don't smell anything, i can stick my head in my cupboard and not smell much  i've been holding off on some livers crosses i was sent, not sure if it's wise to plant em


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 10, 2011)

ras i know i aint westy but it stinks to high heaven pretty much like the psyco kinda smell level lol. nothing ur 5" rhino wont handle, i just flowered my stinky blue cheese, psyco, livers and my lemon which is a different smell but still stinks. i brought a new 5" rhino before flowering and it done me proud all the way through, although some of the "big boys" said it wouldnt be enough lol


----------



## rasclot (Jul 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ras i know i aint westy but it stinks to high heaven pretty much like the psyco kinda smell level lol. nothing ur 5" rhino wont handle, i just flowered my stinky blue cheese, psyco, livers and my lemon which is a different smell but still stinks. i brought a new 5" rhino before flowering and it done me proud all the way through, although some of the "big boys" said it wouldnt be enough lol


cheers las mate u got a good pheno of blue cheese?? i love the stuff its hard to get a good pheno round these ends i can be a fussy cunt wen it comes to weed lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 10, 2011)

lol yeah its a banger but ask sambo he's smoked some recent  its smokeable a few days after its dry but 2 weeks cure really brings out the flavor, just harvested but gonna keep some back this time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2011)

hahahah cinders thats priceless. wonder how many towels id need for my tent lmao. im dreading my filter needing replaced. things bloody pricey


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2011)

My one should be here this week as its been marked as dispatched. I had a budget one b4 and it lasted me over 3 years and also got a PHAT filter which i think is sl;ightly more expensive to the budget but thats been fine for over a year for far no stinks


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

which is better? phat or rhino? or they much the muchness?


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2011)

not sure never had a rhino


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.420nerds.org/phat-filter-vs-rhino-filter/


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

well that is conclusive.. i'm sold! lol

this place seems to think phat is rhino...
"THE ORIGINAL PHAT FILTERS (NOW CALLED RHINO) ARE THE ULTIMATE IN COMPLETE VOLATILE ORGANIC PARTICULATE CONTROL"

http://www.norfolklights.com/phat-rhino-carbon-filters-p-1041.html



mr west said:


> http://www.420nerds.org/phat-filter-vs-rhino-filter/


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2011)

you know i was thinking that is the case myself


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

i like the wording... volatile organic particulate control..


----------



## rasclot (Jul 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> you know i was thinking that is the case myself


yeah its defnitly the same coz i remember wen i bought my first rhino filter the man in the hydro shop said that the matey that designed phat filter has died n his wife was goin thru a legal battle to keep the name or sumthin but had to change it to rhino not sure how true that was tho.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> So i planted 2x jdb romulans and 2 x chronic bud and 2 x psycho killer f1's hoping to make some psycho killer bk cross to the jtr and some rom chron.


Hey Westy hows it going! Sound like a nice little breeding project, should be able to pull some killer genetics out of that soup. Did you germ the jdb's? Germ rate on mine was very low....I ended up with 3 out of however many it was that I started with, 2 females and a boy. The females are slightly different with one seeming to be more hardy than the other. Got 5 of them a couple of weeks in. 

Talk to ya buddy 



DST said:


> I find running them straight into 12/12 gives you a nice idea of whos the strongest of the bunch. Backcross should be fun, lol. Lemon pledge anyone.


Interesting, think I'll do that....been toying with the idea. Seems like a more efficient way to do it when you have a lot of untested crosses. Thanks!



tip top toker said:


> Why i'm a touch worried, i don't smell anything, i can stick my head in my cupboard and not smell much  i've been holding off on some livers crosses i was sent, not sure if it's wise to plant em


I'm thinking that my place reeks like weed too but I canna usually smell it either lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2011)

Funnily enough my flatmates mum looked around the flat while i was away, she wasn't used to the smell of cannabis and thought it was leather. Now everyone is telling me they can smell it down the stairwell. Rule #1 might be a touch important but when you break it you learn very useful information! I always just tried to blag it's cus i got a good sack o weed from my dealer yo 

I read about those filters briefly Mr Wrst. It seems that rhino's are re-branded things, but then there was also talk about thingy's being re-branded in the firstplace by another company. The basic agreement seemed to be that you're just gonna get a good filter whoever made it


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 11, 2011)

Highlander is right about the germ rate on the jdb's. I had 3 of 12 to germinate. They're old seeds but still viable and need to be bred for new stock.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2011)

intresting stuff about the jdb's, i might stick 5 more into the propergator then. 1 of the chronics is up but nothing else yet


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey is it the weekend yet hehe. About to start making some hash bro, doing some woof bongos first. Scandie just left, got the place to myself....yes!


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

It depends on when ya week starts, Tuesday always used to be giro day years ago. So yeah it could be HC


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

good news i have a rom up and almost nodding, so far 50% of wot i planted has broken ground one of each lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Well it may not be the weekend yet but it's a rain day for me! yesssss


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

yeah im bleaching the bathroom floor yay me lol. Jus stopped for a cheese and pickle roll and a nice cup of tea. Im shocked 1 of the roms has popped aftyer what u guys were saying. The seedling was a little confused and came up arse backwards, that was soon remedied and now is the second tallest out he 3 thats popped so far


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> yeah im bleaching the bathroom floor yay me lol. Jus stopped for a cheese and pickle roll and a nice cup of tea. Im shocked 1 of the roms has popped aftyer what u guys were saying. The seedling was a little confused and came up arse backwards, that was soon remedied and now is the second tallest out he 3 thats popped so far


Well I'm thinking it's not the princess that misses the toilet when she pees hehe. Good news on the Rom!! I have only smoked a couple of bowls of mine because it was so seeded but it's definitley a good smoke for pain 

>>>>>>>Lemon Qleaner >>>>>>>>>>>>puff puff pass
one of my favorites at the moment, sativa high with good flavor and very strong potency. Need to go kick my girl out of bed so I can rock the house down lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

Im kind of lazily putting my tent up today in the living room, got bleach to wipe down the wall where its gonna go and it kinda turned into me cleaning the bathroom lol. It bloody needed it so thats a good job jobbed. Now back to settting the tent up lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

whats shakin fred!? hows lgp n bumpo? must be quite close now eh man last month ish? 

>>>> livers and psycho mix anyone? im in the office myself today. ive locked the door and am getting donald.


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

6 weeks tomoz lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> 6 weeks tomoz lol


There's a dose of reality ; !)


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

yep, its gonna fly by too. I got my budget can today and it looks lekker


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

420 (minus 15minutes) - first of the day joint>>>>>>>>>>Exo Kaas, nog smakelijker dan andere kaas!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

I was jus saying to donny that iom not sure if i have the cheese and livers mixed up and labelled wrong lol, could have far reaching ramifications so i need to chop whats labelled as livers so i can compare the meerkat


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

my dogs are getting bigg woof


----------



## husalife (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking good as usual Mr. West


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

are the ramifications reaching to the point of what possible fairies have delivered? lol.



mr west said:


> I was jus saying to donny that iom not sure if i have the cheese and livers mixed up and labelled wrong lol, could have far reaching ramifications so i need to chop whats labelled as livers so i can compare the meerkat


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

woof indeed. Are they all dogs or is it just the ones that are twice the size of anything else, hehe?


mr west said:


> my dogs are getting bigg woof


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

there are two dogs in there the dark green monster at the back on the left and the trifid type thing front middle and right, front left i a dpq and ttere are other things in there u canae see


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

the one way to tell the difference tween cheese and livers is livers is sweeter smelling and has a body stone to it, where as the cheese is pure sativa cranial buzzy face hugging stone


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice full tent there westy


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

Cheers Bill, cant wait till the dogs cum out and the baby's born all in the same week lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 12, 2011)

U wont have time to train the dogs. Mr West=Busy Man


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

well we will manage nae botha, I didnt get to where I am today by being busy lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

hahahah fred perrin here 

loos like day of the triffids in there mate!


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

Dunt man ill have night mares if i wasnt so stoned lol. I sometimes hear scratchin coming from my tent at the foot of my bed


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Mr West.....>>>>.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

ok, that's great to know, but I'll be clearer in my question this time, lol...did the fairy mix the cuts up I received or do I need to start testing to see what's what? lmao.



mr west said:


> the one way to tell the difference tween cheese and livers is livers is sweeter smelling and has a body stone to it, where as the cheese is pure sativa cranial buzzy face hugging stone


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2011)

DST said:


> ok, that's great to know, but I'll be clearer in my question this time, lol...did the fairy mix the cuts up I received or do I need to start testing to see what's what? lmao.


Possibly, I havent confirmed it as i need to chop the other one to compare if i had a bud each of the finished product i could tell. sorry thats not clear but thats the truth. the one with the body stones the livers


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2011)

So what made you think you got them mixed up????

Well I would say the cuts are right, but then what the fuk do I know. The Livers stinks more than the exo, check, the exo is more of a pinchy face number, check, the livers is fruitier when growing, check, you had a sniff of the livers (or so called livers) when you were over, and you never said, hold on, that stinks like exo, so another check..........but like all good pilots, I will wait for the tower to give me the all clear. And when might this be Mr West?

oh, and lmfao, never shall ye ever ever say a bad word to Donny about his labelling skills....hahahahahahaha.

I just had a joint of Psycho Killer, THE LEMON PLEDGE ONE, no mistaking that fukker.

Peace, D


----------



## dancingmaddog (Jul 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> there are two dogs in there the dark green monster at the back on the left and the trifid type thing front middle and right, front left i a dpq and ttere are other things in there u canae see


like tigers n pandas n the like lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> well we will manage nae botha, i didnt get to where i am today by being busy lmao


 lololololololololololololololol


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2011)

It is possible that i just wasnt used to the cheese cuz i hadnt had it for a a wile? And u know how u cwan getconfused ad paranoid and unsure of ya self wen ya batterd


----------



## E M (Jul 13, 2011)

i see the fairy has the livers please fairy come to see me i will be good  i need cheering up but please note ive moved address lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 13, 2011)

Whats up E M, why the long face. I have some livers dom l x cc seeds but they are not stabilized yet


----------



## E M (Jul 13, 2011)

lol Hc its all gd matey just waiting for the fairy to show me some luv


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 13, 2011)

E M said:


> lol Hc its all gd matey just waiting for the fairy to show me some luv


Shit I was thinking your dog died lol. That's cool bro, good karma always 

ps my stuff is being grown out and tested in quite a number of places around the world, and beans are usually going out every week. If your interested I'll post up what I have available and also what is in the works at the moment. I'm trying to recreate an incredible Ice pheno that I ran for 3 years. The grow and smoke report are in the link below. It died out recently but not before I was able to pollinate it with a Casey x Headband stud I have called Caseyband. Didn't produce a whole lot of seeds but enough to give me a little variation to play with.

Later man


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 14, 2011)

as mr west is at golf ill let ya guys know whats happening with the seedlings. ive potted on 2 Chronic, 2 phycokiller and a rom. Had a dig for the 2nd rom and it was mouldy so under mr west's instructions to plant another rom seed


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey LGP, keeping you busy while he's off having fun eh!! lol. Hope you and bump are good girl. Just heading off to dentist so have a good un. Laters, D.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey LGP, keeping you busy while he's off having fun eh!! lol. Hope you and bump are good girl. Just heading off to dentist so have a good un. Laters, D.


 ye were ok. we aint got long to go now. starting to get bit together now


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 14, 2011)

Holdng down the fort huh princess  Did you ever find out if bumb is a boy or a girl?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Holdng down the fort huh princess  Did you ever find out if bumb is a boy or a girl?


ye relaxing watching the tour de France. we decided that we didn't want to know the sex, thought its the only real surprise u get.
when we went for the last scan at 20 weeks we asked the sonographer not to know. but it was wriggling around so much she didn't even get to see what sex it is


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome! Big smile for yas both hun!


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys hit 105 home runs today, not as good as last week but lots of fun never the less. hows everyone doing?


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

Great, just dusting down my flippers and getting ready to snorkel down to the pub!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2011)

Still raining? Its been pleasant here, not overly hot but nice lol. the princess is nappin and im watchin the golf getting stoned on a clone only buzz type thing >>>>>>> cheese or livers or psycho haha


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

Pubs been cancelled but looks like I'll still need to pop out...grrr, as he slips into his wetsuite. Has it been raining here you ask, holly fekkin cow has it been raining. Not a day for golf either, unless you want all you baws lost.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 14, 2011)

Absolutely scorching here, woulda loved to go play golf! I've spent 7 hours of the day in the kitchens cooking this and that in a pair of jeans and a polo shirt with temps in the damned 35-40's. I don't cope great in heat when there's no breeze.


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2011)

Im all tuckered out now lol, 18 holes is jus about enough for me for one day lol. Poor princess is still naping feeling a bit lonely


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 14, 2011)

Nothing like a nice nap after golf...


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Nothing like a nice nap after golf...


well its been on telly all day as well with the open at Sandwich. The hole in one was cool Dustin Johnson


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hey guys hit 105 home runs today, not as good as last week but lots of fun never the less. hows everyone doing?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Evening Mr West. Got a fiver on Garcia, I reckon hes got a chance, meant to be really good morning. Ive developed a bit of a hook with my driving when Ive always had a slice. Cant fucking fix it, driving me bonkers. Phoned and asked for lessons, £50 a hour, I said "No thanks, I'll stay shite" lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hey guys hit 105 home runs today, not as good as last week but lots of fun never the less. hows everyone doing?


Doing good westy! 105 home runs huh! Nice were any grand slams lol. Appears I have a couple of weeks off....beautiful weather lately I should be able to get a few things done around the house and since I wont be working I'll have to make money the old fashion way...I'll grow it!



mr west said:


> Still raining? Its been pleasant here, not overly hot but nice lol. the princess is nappin and im watchin the golf getting stoned on a clone only buzz type thing >>>>>>> cheese or livers or psycho haha


Down to mostly DOG and Caseyband left for headstash,,,bonging a few woof woof rips right now. And of course some java to go with it lol



tip top toker said:


> Absolutely scorching here, woulda loved to go play golf! I've spent 7 hours of the day in the kitchens cooking this and that in a pair of jeans and a polo shirt with temps in the damned 35-40's. I don't cope great in heat when there's no breeze.


90s are hot man, what you just described sounds more like hell. Me no likey heat either lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ye relaxing watching the tour de France. we decided that we didn't want to know the sex, thought its the only real surprise u get.
> when we went for the last scan at 20 weeks we asked the sonographer not to know. but it was wriggling around so much she didn't even get to see what sex it is


Good to know it's all going well for you. My girlfriends first pregnancy was a bit traumatic. We are having a girl this time so thats one girl and one boy and know I'm spent.


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2011)

My baby momma bought me some strawberry and kewi blunt wraps today as a friday treat.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>strawaberrys and cheese


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 15, 2011)

Top of the mornin westy! Garden's going to get a lot of attention the next couple of weeks. My plants must love it when I'm not working lol. Got some of my vegging girls out on the porch with me this morning soaking up the sun. 

Lemon Qleaner this morning, stuff is very nice and strong lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL thats the trouble with them blunt wraps, once uve had one u want another and another an another but they only sell em in packs of two lol. Wish i could have my gals all out in the sun but that would be on full display of the street. Best i can hope for is to get plenty of fresh air in here for them.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 15, 2011)

Your flowering tent is back up. What's in it and how far along?


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2011)

well in my 600w tent i have 2 dogs and 1 dpq at bout 4 weeks and a jtr and engineers dream at bout 1 week. In the 400w tent there is a cheese and 2 livers at min and thats bin since wednesday. I have a livers in my 6 tent thats 10 weeks or something that needs chopping but might not get the time till after the weekend


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice! A lot of your own creations too that's cool. Sounds like we will both be smoking livers next week. Well mine is livers dom lcc lol. They start coming down on Monday


----------



## nickman (Jul 15, 2011)

how long do those phat philters last anyway? Had mine for about 6months now. I'm judt wondering how long they last. Dont want it to shut down midway through the grow...


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2011)

i have a phat in my 600w tent and its bout a year to 18 months old and still doing its job fine lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 15, 2011)

I got one around same age. It kills all known smells dead lol. It may be a little older actually it's a 5" beast


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 15, 2011)

The Open Championship on today can't wait. Tom Lewis the Amateur one off the lead gotta love it!


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I got one around same age. It kills all known smells dead lol. It may be a little older actually it's a 5" beast


yeah mine is a 5" too, perfect for a 1m2 tent


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 16, 2011)

cheeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 17, 2011)

Come On Darren Clarke WIN this OPEN!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Come On Darren Clarke WIN this OPEN!!!


what a finish,good ol boy lol to be sure to be sure to be sure lol. Good game good game


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 17, 2011)

What a GREAT Champion for the OPEN. Couldn't ask for a nicer Guy.
Got to caddie beside him at the Belfrey in Birmingham. What a super Gentlemen and a mans man!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 17, 2011)

my 4" done my 1m2 for a long while but i feel much more comfortable with my 5" rhino/phat  lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2011)

I just noticed this thread has 226,554 views + 1  oh my lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 18, 2011)

hey every1, hows things going? Mr west has gone golf dis morning


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 18, 2011)

morning LGP i'm good, hope u are 2 mate


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> morning LGP i'm good, hope u are 2 mate


ye just starting to get all the aches and pains, an still got 5 and bit weeks left. the fun starts lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 18, 2011)

oh feel for ya been around a few of my mates right near the end lol  good luck with it all mate


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> oh feel for ya been around a few of my mates right near the end lol  good luck with it all mate


cheers dude. ill get through it. if not rose might kill fred lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

lol near the end makes it sound like your gonna croak lol. hope the pains pass quick hinny


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 18, 2011)

ye i just hope i dont end up with a babz like this http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2014064/Christopher-Foreman-13lb-2oz-baby-boy-born-weighing-3-month-old.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

sweet jesus. i was near sick at the thought. she felt her pelvis crack as it came out


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet jesus. i was near sick at the thought. she felt her pelvis crack as it came out


fuck pushing that out. thats one of the reasons i would switch from a natural to a c


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha, the worst thing is i aint got nothing coming out till about then either, so closer to the drop date we might be out of weeed. Now that is a scary thought lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh dear, I am sure we'll all club together and get you enough to have a cigar!!!! Priorities eh Westy, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2011)

as long as its full of weed lol.


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 18, 2011)

I know the feeling Mr West  

Good luck to Little Ganja Princess


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey hey in here Mr West + LGP + Bump . . . chopping Cheese this week. 8 weeks has never been so hard... I can only imagine 8 months  I'll keep my fingers crossed for yaz. . . I'm off to bed.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

Morning the Westy, LGP and Bump crew!!!! Hope yas are all okay.


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2011)

yeah alls good lol. The princess has reached the uncomfortable stage now lol. The little bugger was dancing last night lol, pushing its bum out to make funny shapes in mumys belly lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

gonna have yourself a little raver eh! sweet.


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2011)

throwing shapes at the alter of dance


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2011)

Now is the time for me to spam my own thred with something thats close to my heart, ganja and where to get it lol. 
There is somewhere to visit www.breedersboutique.com
Unique clone onlys crossed with some of the funkiest gear about.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hhhm very interesting


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

is innit!


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2011)

Apart from a few was anyone one expecting something like this to happen? I know its been on the cards for a wile now lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 19, 2011)

I was planning it for myself.... Bit gutted too be honest. How do you get round the legal side I mean with being uk growers and all?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

hahah its a complicated web of lies and deceit willy. nah not really. its fairly simple but you cant be a one man band


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I was planning it for myself.... Bit gutted too be honest. How do you get round the legal side I mean with being uk growers and all?


Looks like your in luck then willy, the plan is eventually to be able to sell groovey creations made by the friends of BB


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well I hope it works for you guys. I would have called it the ganja fairy seed bank lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

hahah we considered rasta fairy.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 19, 2011)

i've know for a while but i'm still really glad that things are starting to take of for u lads  best of luck to ya's and i'm having some of that Engineers Dream so dont sell out lmao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 19, 2011)

I got some engineers dream f2s I may make some f3s and beat the system lol. Only jokin lads


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

We don't own any of the genetics, mother nature does, our seeds are there to be sold to growers and breeders alike. Anyone can use our stock to do what they want, they'll get no bitching from the Boutique. Fuk this, Pre Bubba 98, SOur D, fukin SFV OG Kush cut, I own this, I own that, I created the fukkin planet, raskals this, swerves that, chemdawgs this....what a load of tosh!!! No, just guys loving weed, growing and making funky things as well to share with everyone.


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2011)

kiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass Preach it Father


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

here here lad! we're all on the shoulders of millions before us.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 19, 2011)

I knew there was a reason that I have been pheno hunting for the last 4 or 5 yrs lol. We have collected some of the finest genetics on the planet and it will be nice to have it available to the rest of the world.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 19, 2011)

amen big D


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it's great what you guys have done and I will definitely help your cause as much as I can along the way.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 19, 2011)

breeders boutique sounds good n congrats on the lil one westy n lgp wen is he or she due? soon i expect?


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2011)

rasclot said:


> breeders boutique sounds good n congrats on the lil one westy n lgp wen is he or she due? soon i expect?


35 and a half days till the due date ffs


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy shit that was so funny! Anyone see old man Murdoch get a pie in the face in at parlimentary hearings just a little bit ago? Better a pie than a brick I guess lol


----------



## rasclot (Jul 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> 35 and a half days till the due date ffs


not long now then mate wish u all the best with a fat psychosis


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 19, 2011)

*Best of Luck with your new venture, sorry to hear who your partners are,,,LOL,,, i get all my gear fro**m breeders boutique**!!!
*


----------



## E M (Jul 19, 2011)

hey guys how is all i see ive missed a lot westy you opening new seed shop good on ya there is plenty of room in the market


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2011)

Mr West Mr West Mr West!

Donnie said he'd never seen or heard of this before, so who else to turn to





Big picture because well, wtfn  heehee






That's a couple of small vines from the bottom of an exo scrog, Don spotted yellowed bananas and was absolutely correct, and there is also at elast 1 viable seed in there i've now seen. The cheese was spluffed on half of it's top buds, but wouldn't account for bananas? 

Tuesday night mind boggler


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

well stone the crows, that's a turn up for the books.

and no pollination wouldn't account for naners.

WESTY chime in lad.


----------



## mr west (Jul 19, 2011)

well baring stray pollen from slinging wildly, you will have to plant that viable seed to see if its a carbon copy of the exo or slightly dreamtime or what ever it was u was playing with. If so u will have to recreate the conditions and harvest some pollen. Then u can make fem exo seeds.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

was that not the one you revegged ttt? if so the lower branches may have just been grown out so long the plant got to maximum warp factor, lol and then started throwing out nanners, as is known to with plants that are left to go past their term in synthetic environments (i.e indoors). Ma twaw bob.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2011)

DST said:


> was that not the one you revegged ttt? if so the lower branches may have just been grown out so long the plant got to maximum warp factor, lol and then started throwing out nanners, as is known to with plants that are left to go past their term in synthetic environments (i.e indoors). Ma twaw bob.


Nah, this is just a cheese clone scrogged out and bred to an extent, but this occurred deepd within the mass, it appears my seed issue is just in the top buds as would be logical considering my method  I've also done all kinds of shit to my cheese including this being no differnent to previous grows, first time i;ve ever seen this. In the past i have immature seeds in buds, not this.

The re-veg is the last cheese in the rotation, it's got it's own inside out funk going on.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey there westy, a big congrats is in order on the start up of your business bro! Nicely done...bit of a motley crew ya got with you lol jk but aren't we all ; !)

Good job man and good luck! 

Have a good un puff puff cough cough who let the dog out>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>pass


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2011)

Cheeers Aitch mate, its all a bit surreal at the min lol. Like the race has started and im still in the shop choosing what i got to wear lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2011)

Got midwife's today lol
Least 4 weeks till i can chop lol, bout same time for the princess to start multiplying lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2011)

Morning soldiers and sailers.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2011)

Morning Willy mate hows yaself?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2011)

Super me mate. Just at work but I managedto sneak in an early morning biffta of my finest homegrown so not that bad of a day lol.
You not chopping for 4 weeks? Have you got the necessary provisions to keep you going till then?


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Super me mate. Just at work but I managedto sneak in an early morning biffta of my finest homegrown so not that bad of a day lol.
> You not chopping for 4 weeks? Have you got the necessary provisions to keep you going till then?


Well i have 2 oz to last me lmao so if i slow down and do half measures i could last or i could carry on as i am and run out in 2 weeks lol. I think the latter is more likely lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's a hard thing to maintain innit. I crop every 2 weeks and 2 days exactly and I still struggle to keep the balance.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2011)

As long as uv always gopt something in flower its never to hard lol, few branches of early whatever is better than buying init lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> Got midwife's today lol
> Least 4 weeks till i can chop lol, bout same time for the princess to start multiplying lol.


4 weeks huh....ya got enough weed to last : ?)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha guess I should have kept on reading lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> As long as uv always gopt something in flower its never to hard lol, few branches of early whatever is better than buying init lol.


A few branches he says whilst butchering a whole plant lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2011)

If push comes to shove ill have to buy some hash lol


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 21, 2011)

lol had to do it last week


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2011)

Gorlax said:


> lol had to do it last week


what kinda funky hash is sold in the streets of gay Paris?


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2011)

i bought some hash in paris.. some dark green fella made me a string bangle..

it was shit...



mr west said:


> what kinda funky hash is sold in the streets of gay Paris?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> what kinda funky hash is sold in the streets of gay Paris?


So I said last week that my son was in London Westy. I don't know if anyone picked up on that or not, but he said it apparently was gay fetish week there. I don't know if he was goofing or not lmao, he's in Scotland now and then Ireland next week.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> So I said last week that my son was in London Westy. I don't know if anyone picked up on that or not, but he said it apparently was gay fetish week there. I don't know if he was goofing or not lmao, he's in Scotland now and then Ireland next week.


Aaah gay fetish week one of the more colourfully holidays we have over here hahah jk 

I can safely say I have never heard of that one HC


----------



## DWR (Jul 21, 2011)

Fuck me MR WEST !!!!!!!!! You still got this thread going.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> So I said last week that my son was in London Westy. I don't know if anyone picked up on that or not, but he said it apparently was gay fetish week there. I don't know if he was goofing or not lmao, he's in Scotland now and then Ireland next week.


Wouldnt surprise me in London lol. Whistle stop tour of the uk lol. Is he playing in pubs/clubs or specialist events?


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2011)

DWR said:


> Fuck me MR WEST !!!!!!!!! You still got this thread going.


Oh yes mate, didnt think it worth starting fresh threads. How u doing mate, was talking bout u the other day, the guy that grows in tents on there side lol.


----------



## DWR (Jul 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> Oh yes mate, didnt think it worth starting fresh threads. How u doing mate, was talking bout u the other day, the guy that grows in tents on there side lol.



 wot guy on what side ? Cheers mate for not forgeting me, made me smile


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

Evening Mr West, poor misses is on an all nighter, I am stuck home with my freshly cured DPQ. Bit of a belter, had a trial bong earlier and my oh my was it nice. About to have another and go back to watching Centurian, dam those naughty Picts' lol, I doubt my Mrs would ever watch something like this, haha. Hope yers are all having a good night and ze bump is not making LGP to uncomfy. Take it easy bru, D


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Aaah gay fetish week one of the more colourfully holidays we have over here hahah jk
> 
> I can safely say I have never heard of that one HC





mr west said:


> Wouldnt surprise me in London lol. Whistle stop tour of the uk lol. Is he playing in pubs/clubs or specialist events?


Well I guess that was just his sense of humor then lol. Yup Westy, London was the first stop on his Around The World Tour haha..kidding ; !) Nah it's a pleasure trip for him, his turn this year. Last year was his sisters.


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2011)

alls good mate lol. Got a long weekend of cat sitting this weekend. My mums off to germany to pick up a new stud cat. My dpq is honking something legendary, cant wait to chop lol. Dog andf dpq cocktails lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your mum pickin up a German stud eh? Das ist gut yah lol I was shit at German lol. good night lads and lass,s


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2011)

Ya vol mien pettit berliner


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

haha, a berliner is a jam filled doughnut, mmmmmnnnn. lekker.

i need munchies.....


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2011)

DST said:


> haha, a berliner is a jam filled doughnut, mmmmmnnnn. lekker.
> 
> i need munchies.....


koolio so i was kinda right lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2011)

guten morgen peeps! 

dpq & dog spliffs. recipe for space cadets right there ahahah good work.

welcome back DWR! hows tricks man. last we heard you were signing off to go and grab the world by the balls!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Westy how's it going. 83F at 6 this morning, be damned if I'll be going out much today lol. That's ok, the garden always benefits when I'm home. 

You and the princess have a good one buddy!


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah we mainly at my mums this weekend cat sitting. Lots of fun with 9 kittens lol and loads of full size cats too


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2011)

Lieve Poesjes'!!! lol. Remember - shoes or slippers at all times!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2011)

eeew jus the thought of cold pooh in-between my toes is making me feel funny


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> eeew jus the thought of cold pooh in-between my toes is making me feel funny


then you've never run barefoot thru a cow pasture...it's worse when it's fresh


cof


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> then you've never run barefoot thru a cow pasture...it's worse when it's fresh
> 
> 
> cof



I have had the cold cat plop as well as fresh warmish. Never walk barefoot with the lights off when u have lots of cats and kittens running around. It worse for me cuz i need glasses and sometimes forget to put em on in middle of the night


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 22, 2011)

i've not had the pleasure this time round so far but have trod in a wee patch that i had cleaned but was still wet, still not nice lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i've not had the pleasure this time round so far but have trod in a wee patch that i had cleaned but was still wet, still not nice lol


thats nothing lol, least the smell of wee dunt make u bulk lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 22, 2011)

no and cat poo is discusting, even worse than dogs


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 22, 2011)

A tad fishy that cat shit. Found a dead cat at work today curled up in a ball at the edge of a country path. Thing is it looked like a healthy cat but wasn't moving and was lying in a weird place (well a wierd place for a cat to stop for a nap) so I had a walk over to see if it was ok but it was stone cold. Wonder what caused it to pass.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 22, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> no and cat poo is discusting, even worse than dogs


Yes, but nothing is more unpleasant than a warm foot-full of dog poo. i don't have the problem inside now, but even with shoes on outside its a unpleasant feeling.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 22, 2011)

talkin of cats im picking up my second bengal cat on the 4th aug here he is


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2011)

rasclot said:


> talkin of cats im picking up my second bengal cat on the 4th aug here he is


thats the look for Bengals too, mouth open being as gobby as u can think lol. We get a couple of Bengals in the cattery, I love em, full of character. How much u paying for him if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## DWR (Jul 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> eeew jus the thought of cold pooh in-between my toes is making me feel funny



Buy a toillete for the poor kitty  joke west


----------



## rasclot (Jul 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> thats the look for Bengals too, mouth open being as gobby as u can think lol. We get a couple of Bengals in the cattery, I love em, full of character. How much u paying for him if u dont mind me asking?


we have put a £100 pound deposit down n got £450 to pay cant wait to get him lets hope they get on


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 23, 2011)

Damn, i'd be happy to part with that much for one of those lil fellas


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Mr West

How is little Ganja Princess doing? say I was wondering did she stop smoking while she was pregnant? 
and here is a picture of our third cat Padmé, we got her 3 weeks ago


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2011)

pretty cat. No the princess has smoked as much as she normaly does


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2011)

rasclot said:


> we have put a £100 pound deposit down n got £450 to pay cant wait to get him lets hope they get on


Not a bad price at all. Did the breeder vet u b4 they let u give the deposit? I know my mum asks lots of questions and she wont let em go to council estates or busy roads or too many other pets or kids lol u have to do really well to get a cat off my mum lol.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 23, 2011)

hers my boi marley







*Laura Morgan*











*Martin Siudzinski
Close











http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1260368067072.2039263.1165780951&type=1#http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1260368067072.2039263.1165780951&type=1#
*


----------



## rasclot (Jul 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> Not a bad price at all. Did the breeder et u b4 they let u give the deposit? I know my mum asks lots of questions and she wont let em go to council estates or busy roads or too many other pets or kids lol u have to do really well to get a cat off my mum lol.


yeah all the breeders we went to asked 1001 question they all want their cats to go to good homes all we wanted was for marley to have a mate while were at work coz he gets lonely lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2011)

Lovely little things. Deffo let u know they there


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 23, 2011)

i'l admit i'm not the biggest cat fan but some nice kittys been posted


----------



## rasclot (Jul 23, 2011)

i wasnt a cat fan till we got a bengal these cats are nuts more like a dog than a cat lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2011)

rasclot said:


> i wasnt a cat fan till we got a bengal these cats are nuts more like a dog than a cat lol


LOL they are mental much like all the orientals


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 23, 2011)

all this talk of fans and no sign of donny lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 23, 2011)

Morning cats and dogs


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> all this talk of fans and no sign of donny lol


I suppose he has to spend a little time with his lady!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14262237

Who is it now that had the thing for her, one of you lot, i'm thinking rasclot for some reason.


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14262237
> 
> Who is it now that had the thing for her, one of you lot, i'm thinking rasclot for some reason.


It is Hemlock, bad shit init. She was the majic age for young deaths tooo 27. Maybe now shell be at peace.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just read that and was hopin it was a rumour. R.I.P Amy. a very troubled soul 
is finally at peace


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 23, 2011)

rasclot is your cat marley from the wild? we used to have one like that when I was younger an he was born in the wild, and had those same massive ears, huge ass tail as well. Nicest cat ever, just killed a lot of fuggin birds lol.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> rasclot is your cat marley from the wild? we used to have one like that when I was younger an he was born in the wild, and had those same massive ears, huge ass tail as well. Nicest cat ever, just killed a lot of fuggin birds lol.


no mate hes not from the wild just acts like it lol hes n indoor cat coz we live in a top floor flat hed love to go out but not until we get a house or sumthin.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 24, 2011)

What say westy buddy. Still pulling cat duty at your mums? Got my trimming done for the month last night, man I'm glad when that's over lol. Got to watch a lot of tele whilst doing it though. 

Have a good, I'll talk to ya!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14262237
> 
> Who is it now that had the thing for her, one of you lot, i'm thinking rasclot for some reason.


 It was me TT. RIP Amy Winehouse....


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2011)

such a sad waste er, least shes in peace now, no pain.


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 24, 2011)

Such talent wasted  i updated my journal West


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

It's all about Pussy this thread innit....RIP Amy, nice cat Ras!!! looks quite a character.

Happy Sunday fae the big puddle called the Dam.

DST


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 24, 2011)

rasclot said:


> no mate hes not from the wild just acts like it lol hes n indoor cat coz we live in a top floor flat hed love to go out but not until we get a house or sumthin.


lol I hear ya mate, one of my friends has a cat thats been indoors its whole life cause they lost their last 2 on the main road right near it an that cat is weird as fuck haha, stares at you for ages then just bolts it out the door!


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2011)

so heres my tent at min lol 2x dogs at jus over 5 weeks flores as is a dpq. There is an engineers dream at two weeks and a jtr of the same age but u canae see em lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking jungletastic Fred. You also got the PM waxed now as well? looks like it.


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Looking jungletastic Fred. You also got the PM waxed now as well? looks like it.



looks can be deceiving lol, now im frit to spray thatt orangy forti lome cuz i got it in my head the citric acid in the orangy stuff strips the thc lmao. Need to make up some silinal


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol I hear ya mate, one of my friends has a cat thats been indoors its whole life cause they lost their last 2 on the main road right near it an that cat is weird as fuck haha, stares at you for ages then just bolts it out the door!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

looking good fred! you must be well pushed for height now lad


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2011)

well luckily the taller dog kinda fell over into the thermometer probe cable and is sort of at a 45° angle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2011)

i'm sure probing your dog is illegal fred


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 26, 2011)

Top of the morning westy. Thanks for the peek into your garden bro, looks nice. Did the issue with the gas meter muck up your rotation since your going to be out of weed before you harvest?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning Mr West. Garden looks great. hows the Golf?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> so heres my tent at min lol 2x dogs at jus over 5 weeks flores as is a dpq. There is an engineers dream at two weeks and a jtr of the same age but u canae see em lol.


Bump that bud

Lookin good west


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Morning Mr West. Garden looks great. hows the Golf?


Golfs ok mate, still hitting bout 30 too many but im still a dead novice. U guys call me a hacker lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> Golfs ok mate, still hitting bout 30 too many but im still a dead novice. U guys call me a hacker lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


 Hey you only get to play a few months outta the year. Come over here to southern USA we play every day.
Smokin some hash tonight.


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hey you only get to play a few months outta the year. Come over here to southern USA we play every day.
> Smokin some hash tonight.


i was on the golf course 3 days b4 chistmas last year so we play every week too. Have to wear thermal underwear but you can have a good game in the ice, makes the greens a bit soggy lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

Morgen Mr Long-John Westy, hows tings today lad?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2011)

Morning you scurvy dog!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2011)

jus getting ready for a day of wild swinging and ball abuse. Got a late tee time today 11.05 or something we are behinde a group of ladys some society so that'll be a lot of waiting and hanging around lmao, should be back for 4 ish if im lucky lol. il get some pics of my yins laters 3 roms 2 chrons and 2 psycho killer cest quose say????


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

French is not your forte then Fred, lol. Sounds like you'll get to the 19th just in time for cucumber sandwiches. Enjoy the day lah.

DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey westy about them deep psycho I got off you is there a many phenos? If so is there one in particular I should be hoping for? I got them at about 2 week veg with a load of others like engineers dream f2s and a few of my own creations.


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2011)

willy, there are two phenos ive seen both crackers lol, one of em is sativa psycho dom and the other one is more like the deep purple/querkle. shorter and more indi dom


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2011)

DST said:


> French is not your forte then Fred, lol. Sounds like you'll get to the 19th just in time for cucumber sandwiches. Enjoy the day lah.
> 
> DST



I got back for 420 had a spliff then had to go to me mothers.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> willy, there are two phenos ive seen both crackers lol, one of em is sativa psycho dom and the other one is more like the deep purple/querkle. shorter and more indi dom


Good drills. I'll be happy with either Indica or sativa...... I'm an equal opportunity smoker lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2011)

chances are willy that urll get the ideal mix of the two parents, were they the f3's you got?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2011)

It doesn't say on the baggy mate but the engineers dream says f2 on it..... So I'm stumped haha.


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> It doesn't say on the baggy mate but the engineers dream says f2 on it..... So I'm stumped haha.


yeah they will be the f3's mate


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 27, 2011)

Morning Senior West. Garden looks sweet man, loving the choices. Is that the chron. you were talking about mixing-up ? Ive grew it once or twice. ( the serious seed's ) and Prob. the biggest cola's ive grew, but thought it was really bland and not much kick. Think ive got a bean or two kicking around hoping there's another pheno in there one day 

Stick-in and keep swinging bro 

cindy


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

Its not from serious seeds its chronic bud from this place http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/chronic-seeds.html
My mate grew a really nice purp chronic from the last planting ages ago so which was a nice unique smoke, we will see lol


----------



## huffypuffy (Jul 28, 2011)

The biggest bud I ever had came from GH cheese.


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

huffypuffy said:


> The biggest bud I ever had came from GH cheese.


well done


----------



## huffypuffy (Jul 28, 2011)

I got some cheese from dope seeds free. It is unstable, however, They were all delicious. One had no smell or taste. lol But it was the dankest of the 5. Great combo high all of them.


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

huffypuffy said:


> I got some cheese from dope seeds free. It is unstable, however, They were all delicious. One had no smell or taste. lol But it was the dankest of the 5. Great combo high all of them.


yeah i think ghs mixed a kush of some sort in the ghs cheese. Its a nice smoke


----------



## huffypuffy (Jul 28, 2011)

cure that shit 3 months and every hit will be a cheesy hit from beginning to end of a joint. But hey, My shit never lasted that long, cept for some little nugs I was able to resist


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

well if u grow the real exodus cheese cut u can grill it dry and it still is uber cheesey and headbanging stuff lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 28, 2011)

Took My first Cheese down today Mr west, 3-4 day dry and I'll be cheesy with ya!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Took My first Cheese down today Mr west, 3-4 day dry and I'll be cheesy with ya!!!!


cool smoking some e cheese now as it happens, yummy yum yum, scoff scoff scoff>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> just a hot roach left


----------



## E M (Jul 28, 2011)

yo ppl how is all ?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

All cheesey down this way by the looks  

Evening Bro! That looks and sound's like a better chronic strain than the Serious Seed's. Well, the one i grew anway lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

If these cuts dont take ill of lost the e cheese and livers and the jack the ripper so keep ya fingers crossed i get roots
Recons its d's fault my last lot didnt take lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> If these cuts dont take ill of lost the e cheese and livers and the jack the ripper so keep ya fingers crossed i get roots
> Recons its d's fault my last lot didnt take lol


Don't fret mate i'm sure livers could wing its way back to you somehow


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

wat wat wat....hehehe, wissnae me ma lawd. I reckon they knew you had got them mixed up and where just pissed at ye! lol. I am sure it'll all be shining lad. As oor man Oscar said, well, what he said really....





mr west said:


> If these cuts dont take ill of lost the e cheese and livers and the jack the ripper so keep ya fingers crossed i get roots
> Recons its d's fault my last lot didnt take lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 28, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Don't fret mate i'm sure livers could wing its way back to you somehow


i'm keeping my e-cheese as well bro, just rooted a nice healthy clone and potted it today


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

Im welling up, im so touched, thanks guys lol, ive taken 2 of each so should get at least one of each.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

all my exo clones rooted, except one, and that is still alive. it was the top from the plant and quite foliar heavy, lol. Anyway, it hasn't lost a bit of green, it's probably a month in the starter soil and doesn't look like it has rooted at all, haha. Anyway, just left it to do it's thing.


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

they are hardy fuckers thats for sure lol


----------



## exodus mission (Jul 28, 2011)

evening all,

west im sure it will work its self out for you, how is miss west and west jr?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 29, 2011)

Morning westy. Early livers joint before work lol should be a fun day


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 29, 2011)

Sounds good WILLY, I pulled off the calyxes from a re-vegged Livers cut the other day and it was still sweeeeeeeeet . I was going to just leave what was there as it was just a couple week's into flower when i took the snip's. The snip's all came good and got a few cut's from them, but the few bit's that were starting to like die off, so they got plucked and fired in a pipe.

Good Day Mr. West. Hope your getting the sun where you'r at mate. Rain's on the card's for the foreseeable, good job ive still got flooring and allsort's of Painting to do!!!
Have a good one mate.

cindy


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 29, 2011)

looking real good Mr. West you got girls of all ages in that puppy, do you do a lot of rearranging or just let them do what they do?


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2011)

Morning chaps, jus outa bed and yawning in the morning got some skins togather but i need a cupper b4 i smoke or with my smoke lol.






my living room tent inspite of the gasman lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 29, 2011)

Well Done Sir!!!! Looking good Mr West


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 29, 2011)

highjacked lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 29, 2011)

Lil, LMAO, sounds like something my Dad would say..LOL

Mr West, was wondering what is the parents of Engineers Dream?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 29, 2011)

Days gettin closer LGP! how's that belly?


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Lil, LMAO, sounds like something my Dad would say..LOL
> 
> Mr West, was wondering what is the parents of Engineers Dream?


it is casey jones and dpq


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Days gettin closer LGP! how's that belly?


stretching and dropping and boogying lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> stretching and dropping and boogying lol


Sounds Delightful!


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2011)

its the maddest thing in the world lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 29, 2011)

Evening man woman and thing, hope you're all well and have a pleasant weekend planned


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> so heres my tent at min lol 2x dogs at jus over 5 weeks flores as is a dpq. There is an engineers dream at two weeks and a jtr of the same age but u canae see em lol.





mr west said:


> Morning chaps, jus outa bed and yawning in the morning got some skins togather but i need a cupper b4 i smoke or with my smoke lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bumping for the weekend


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 29, 2011)

thos fuckers aren't gone yet? the gasmen that is, i'm missin the pics


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2011)

it was just a bump of my last two pic posts, pics are therre


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey there Westy, how's it going  I was logged on earlier today and in the process of saying good morning to yas and got interrupted by my girl and this is the first time I've had a chance to get back on lol. Good evening! Hope it's a shtoney one! Relaxing with some LCC in the bong, hope to get some work done on my vegging girls this evening. 

Catch later West and family!


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there Westy, how's it going  I was logged on earlier today and in the process of saying good morning to yas and got interrupted by my girl and this is the first time I've had a chance to get back on lol. Good evening! Hope it's a shtoney one! Relaxing with some LCC in the bong, hope to get some work done on my vegging girls this evening.
> 
> Catch later West and family!


morning mate, just watching some qualifying for the Olympics a bit of ladys swimming lol shmoking some cheesey wake and bake hope ur all well as we are


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

Up early again with the new kitten...about 430 every morning he gets a little restless and likes to cuddle up in your face. I don't mind but it's hard to get back to sleep like that. Bout to pour my second cuppa and have a wake me up rip or two ; !)


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2011)

yeah one of my girls murphy wakes me up at the crack of sparrows fart every day buy sitting on my pillow and shouting in my face lol, itll be good practice for the ankle bitter in a few weeks lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> yeah one of my girls murphy wakes me up at the crack of sparrows fart every day buy sitting on my pillow and shouting in my face lol, itll be good practice for the ankle bitter in a few weeks lol


Sorry if youv'e been mis-lead. there is no practice for what is in your near future. restless nights are ahead(for you atleast, i see the princess getting an ample amount of sleep). but im happy you get to experience it.


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2011)

them lil ones keep the sparrows up!!,but its all to the good.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Sorry if youv'e been mis-lead. there is no practice for what is in your near future. restless nights are ahead(for you atleast, i see the princess getting an ample amount of sleep). but im happy you get to experience it.


Enjoy that first year West cause that will be the easiest one!


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2011)

I intend to enjoy every year lol


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2011)

Aefternoon squire, nowt like a bit of beaver diving eh!!!!



mr west said:


> morning mate, just watching some qualifying for the Olympics a bit of ladys swimming lol shmoking some cheesey wake and bake hope ur all well as we are


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2011)

afternoon mate now we watching the ladys golf lmao its a one for the grls today. Been nice and quiet for a change round my end lol, on the pollum again which does help


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2011)

Been an Engineers Dreamy day for me. Got visitors tomorrow for a couple of days, wifes family from Canada, they got two little girls so should be quiet, hahaha, not. Busy week ahead.


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2011)

dreamy days, calm b4 storm lol morelike


----------



## exodus mission (Jul 31, 2011)

yo ppl ive just come across this mad vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO2Uj63PDTU&NR=1

check it out lol


----------



## dancingmaddog (Aug 1, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> highjacked lol


laffed till i pissed (well, nearly)


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2011)

dancingmaddog said:


> laffed till i pissed (well, nearly)


thatll be you age mate it happens to us all eventually lol


----------



## E M (Aug 1, 2011)

whats happening west hope all is well my friend


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought you had gone all quiet Westy. Damm Rollitup unsubscribed me from your thread. Hope all is well. Cracking parrot joke from the princess


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2011)

lol its done that to me a few times too lol, welcome back billy mate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> livers/blues


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2011)

I got a tastes of them livers. Jesus man. Smoked half a spliff and got a fright when I realised I'd been staring at the living room wall for fuck knows how long. lol Went and made 4 cheese toasties muched down with 2 bags of monster munch. Smoked the remaining half and done the same again.lol I would be useless smoking that gear


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I got a tastes of them livers. Jesus man. Smoked half a spliff and got a fright when I realised I'd been staring at the living room wall for fuck knows how long. lol Went and made 4 cheese toasties muched down with 2 bags of monster munch. Smoked the remaining half and done the same again.lol I would be useless smoking that gear


you get used to being fucked out ya face 24/7 real headbanging stuff


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 1, 2011)

I would end up a lazy, obese monster munch junkie playing ps3 all day. Naw, no for me. Although after thinking about that, it dosney sound that bad.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 1, 2011)

well it'd be a poor do if you couldn't get mashed out your tree now n then eh.

hope you n the LGP are all good bro and bumpo too of course!


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2011)

twenty three days left till it hits the fan lol and counting hahaha. Nearly ready, honest injuns


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 1, 2011)

Sup bro. Hope you'r good man, and all's well with you'r better half n co.


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2011)

washing baby grows and getting the hosy bag sorted lol


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 1, 2011)

Cheese or Livers?


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 1, 2011)

I havent grown either but from pictures ive seen, id say livers


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2011)

yep looks livers ish to me too


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 1, 2011)

well i guess im still on a mission pmsl


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2011)

fucking stoners eh? I wouldn't trust em to make a brew lol


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 1, 2011)

oh fairy land oh fairy land pleaaaaaaase help me fairy land 

i seek out the original ex my mission has been a hard 1 as you are aware 

oh fairy land oh fairy land pleaaaaaaase help me fairy land

im sure you can find it in your hearts and post me 1 you have spare..........


ima do the rain dance trance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO2Uj63PDTU


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 1, 2011)

How ya doing EM! Hey how's your new seed bank coming along,,,,,hope it/you are doing good bro ; !)


----------



## mazand1982 (Aug 1, 2011)

IS IT OK TO POST MY LA CHEESE grow video on here??????????????????????.....can a muffucka get a plus rep up in this bitch?lol

[video=youtube;5Of7_R1TGbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Of7_R1TGbM[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 2, 2011)

Good Day Sir. Just thought i'd drop in with a spliff for you since im on lockdown lol. 

Later mate


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Good Day Sir. Just thought i'd drop in with a spliff for you since im on lockdown lol.
> 
> Later mate


nice boobs cindy, gotta love the 420 girls lol


----------



## E M (Aug 2, 2011)

HC I am good bro seaofseeds is doing good How are you?


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2011)

[youtube]/v/0X2GD5C_wHY?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2011)

whats good west? >>>> Honey oil smeared tabs today....

EM, lad your mission is beginning to turn into an afghan operation. feels like you've been after the exo for years now man.


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 2, 2011)

This is a good page to wakeup to. How is everyone doing on this fine day?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorlax said:


> This is a good page to wakeup to. How is everyone doing on this fine day?


Especially when westy post pics like the last ones! Those girls are smoking hot


----------



## dancingmaddog (Aug 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> nice boobs cindy, gotta love the 420 girls lol


I'm just saying.. if it was not meant to be eaten it wouldn't be shaped like a taco


----------



## E M (Aug 2, 2011)

2nd one looks like she has be hit hard all swollen and shit lol Don G tell me about it i wouldnt be any good strain hunting thats for sure lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorlax said:


> This is a good page to wakeup to. How is everyone doing on this fine day?


 very hot here today.


E M said:


> 2nd one looks like she has be hit hard all swollen and shit lol Don G tell me about it i wouldnt be any good strain hunting thats for sure lol


 she does have a small girls bong tho lol


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2011)

-
Ello lad, you and LGP+1 alright? Nice and warm here as well, shame it's raining, lol. Have a good un bru.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah westy how are you three doing. Getting closer and closer to zero hour....due date less than 3 weeks now?


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope you guys have better weather than we do here. Last week it was around 12 degrees, almost had to put the heat on in my grow room. Today it's above 30C with 80% humidity...
5 weeks to go


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2011)

Twenty one days till due date today lol. Had a nice game of golf today lol, Ive been playing the same course for bout 18 months now and only just noticed this lmao>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn mr west you sure can keep a thread going...got to love the cheese...........


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2011)

cheese aint just for Christmas its a life style choice, once bitten forever smitten>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>, ive been at it since nov 2008.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> Twenty one days till due date today lol. Had a nice game of golf today lol, Ive been playing the same course for bout 18 months now and only just noticed this lmao>>>>>>>>>>


Now we know why you like the course.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

That is so cool!!! Damn man before we know it, there's going to be a little westy in the world...or little wisty but I think it's a boy by the way the princess described how she was carrying one time a while back. Either or it's going to be the coolest thing in the world for yas!


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah its starting to snowball now, buying shit for the hospital bag. Soon there will be three


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

It will hit you as your driving away from the hospital and for the first it will just be the three of you


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2011)

Cant wait lol jus wanna get the birth over with so the princess is more cumfy lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> Yeah its starting to snowball now, buying shit for the hospital bag. Soon there will be three


what! your overnight bag isn't ready yet?


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2011)

HaHaHa thats a good question, I think we got majority of it jus a few towels to get


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Mr. West whats up in your world my man? got a question for you because i know your the hands down King of Cheese in these parts so why not hit you with the inquiry!

I have a choice, Im going to be running some Deep Purple and The Purps on my next run and i want to know what would you recomend for the cross if i wanted to do so with a Cheese strain? Im not sure if you have ever crossed any Purple strain with it before and if not no problem i'd still like your opinion because i know you know your Cheese..

By the way i was going to grow a few Royal Kush beans and Cross it with some Origanal UK Cheese and come up with some Royal Cheese..


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2011)

Well I did cross the deep purple with a lot of my clone onlys but didnt do the cheese, I too have some the purps from bc seeds wondering what to do with them my self. I have a deep blues male called jake ready to spluff his load for the livers and prolly cheese


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> Well I did cross the deep purple with a lot of my clone onlys but didnt do the cheese, I too have some the purps from bc seeds wondering what to do with them my self. I have a deep blues male called jake ready to spluff his load for the livers and prolly cheese


Jake? Lol quality


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2011)

Elwood did not make it, he didnt survive my mates house grr


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> Elwood did not make it, he didnt survive my mates house grr


The Blue's Brother's are my 9 year old son's favorite movies and cd's. He has me turn up the volumn so he can sing along. It's fun to hear him sing about "that hard-headed woman of mine" from the Blue's Brother's 2000. His favorite is.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlILpLd2hDw


cof


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 4, 2011)

I feel your pain mate. I may have mentioned that my growin partner has give up growing. Well he killed nearly all the plants we had on veg. I lost 3 mothers and over 10 young ones. Intact all I got back off him was 1 deep psychosis, 1 dog, my powerplant mother and livers mother were on there back legs along with my cherry cheese livers mother. When I was checking what was left I noticed the rhinopunch mother was not there so I asked him where it was and he just said he didn't know WTF. How do you lose a whole plant especially one of your own creation. You either got it or you haven't


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

DUDE YOUR PUTTING THE BAND BACK TOGETHER!!!!


mornin westy >>> :: livers n co mashup


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2011)

Were on a mission from GOD!


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2011)

GOD or DOG?


mr west said:


> Were on a mission from GOD!


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2011)

its the same thing init. More a mission for Dog from god to mog


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2011)

Jake got his oats tonight, a very prolific livers slut threw herself at him while he was standing out the tent having a smoke


----------



## dancingmaddog (Aug 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> Jake got his oats tonight, a very prolific livers slut threw herself at him while he was standing out the tent having a smoke


Wen u think of the town he lives in it's not suprisin he got raped lmao  

anyhoo, hows trichs?


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2011)

I aint checked in a while but ill hazard a guess my trichs are still a bit clear maybe 50/50 clear and cloudy


----------



## greenjoe (Aug 4, 2011)

The purps...i have nothing but bad things to say about the purps...i wasn't impressed...just my onion...i wouldn't grow them again..Has bcbd cleaned up their act any yet?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2011)

greenjoe said:


> The purps...i have nothing but bad things to say about the purps...i wasn't impressed...just my onion...i wouldn't grow them again..Has bcbd cleaned up their act any yet?


I haven't had enough experience with the purps...... to give a qualified opinion........just my tomatoe


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2011)

Well they can sit in my draw till i run out of decent strains to play with lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is Jake Blues and a tent full of chicks hes lording over lol. In the tent there is 1x livers/blues, 1x jack the ripper, 1x engineers dream and 2 x cheese.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 5, 2011)

Look at the flowers on that guy! Picked out a winner for sure it looks like westy. How's it going mate?


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2011)

Cosidering his life lol, I got him as a clone in the post from a dear friend of mine then b4 i had chance to pot him up twice him and his brother were shipped out to another dear friends house so the gas man could do his work and in the 5 weeks he was away he nearly died cuz my mate fucked off and left him to fend for himself poor bloke. Elwood is living free in my mates garden and i rescued Jake for breeding with as he was the one least affected by the neglect. RIP dog clone and the 2 casey cuts that was lost in the gas man fiasco.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah that new gas line turned out to be quite a pain in the arse for you but fook it's all behind you now! Westy is ready to rock out 

45 min later...got interrupted by my girl she just got up and headed off to work. She's staining a huge deck this week for a friend of ours. Made some nice hash last night man, stoked to try it!


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh mate id love to try it lol, ive been picking my trim tray of buds to smoke rather than make hash. I have a carrier bag full of good trim i aint scrumped so can still make some hash if i can be bothered


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 5, 2011)

Well I would like to tell you it was not very good lol, but I would be lieing! A couple few rips in the past hour and I'm toasted as all fuk ; !) Very minimal stirring done with this batch,,,,a couple of minutes on the first run and less than 5 min on the second. Got like 4 or 5 gms of it to help get me through till next harvest. Also some LCC and BSB headstash still kicking around 

The Princess must be getting mighty uncomfortable by now,,,,prolly you too matey lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2011)

She is riding the rush of hormones and furiously getting ready lol. Im jus being there for her making tea and spliffs lol that reminds me i need to pay my tick lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 5, 2011)

Hope Lil' MrWest doesnt decide to try and make a appearance while your hittin a J of some cheese, lol u know its likely, as ur always puffin somethin


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol, that is 600 member breeding at its finest. hope you guys have a dank baby!


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2011)

LOL the princess says she dont wantt her baby smelling like a shed lmao, it'll smell of baby jus like talc much like em all lol, maybe a bit of sour milk and wiffy poo.


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

So I chopped out of mercy for poor old mr west. It was half a dog lmao remindes me of a joke lol what has lots of hair 2 legs and bleeds a lot? Half a dog lmafao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm still looking at another month for my dogs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2011)

try 2 n a half man


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> try 2 n a half man


that would be 5 legs tho


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

so heres a dog and a half and a dpq 7.1weeks 12


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> so heres a dog and a half and a dpq 7.1weeks 12


mouthwatering


cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

frosty dpq available to the public


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2011)

Evening Mr West, I thought I was in my own thread when I saw them DOG's I did, lol. Hope you are having a good avond. Peace, D


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

i did take a bud shot of the half a dog but it was blery as is my vision now ive been banging the missing half. It does reminde me of head band that pheno dog i think, slightly lighter green leafs and nice orange hairs. And for its age its defo banging back at me lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

DST said:


> Evening Mr West, I thought I was in my own thread when I saw them DOG's I did, lol. Hope you are having a good avond. Peace, D


You are way too kind D, I blooming hope the halfa dog thats left seeds up for me i aint seen any male flowers. Oh yeah the dog is good for bladder control.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2011)

mr west said:


>


 looks damn tasty bro. bladder control eh?! sure your not just too stoned to get up n go for a jimmy?


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2011)

If uve ever had a weak bladder ud know mate


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 7, 2011)

Sweet looking D.P.Q man, So time is of the essence westy! Cant be shouting much longer now eh bro. Aye, the Pheno's take month's to come ready, usually around 9 is good, but allway's keeper's mate!

Enjoy it man

cindy


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2011)

I going golf in a min, best make use of the nice weather wile its here. 16 days today till drop time lol, everytime i look at her im thinking " is it time"


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> I going golf in a min, best make use of the nice weather wile its here. 16 days today till drop time lol, everytime i look at her im thinking " is it time"


It almost makes you reluctant to leave the house. Is it affecting your golf score?


cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2011)

haha nah its shit anyway lol


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

Enjoy the golf lad. Remember and take your mobile!!! Don't want to be stuck in a sandbank when it all kicks off!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 8, 2011)

HIGHJACK. Thought I might as Mr West has gone golf


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

Tic toc tic toc, the bump.com, hehehehe. Nice one lass.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 8, 2011)

when i went to the midwives on Thursday, she said that i was full term an that it could happen at any time from now.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

ooooooo, exciting times eh. Westy will be needing to smoke even more DOG to control his bladder, bet you he is kacking it (in a good way though!) Come on Bump, do the business, we all want to see ya noo!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 8, 2011)

We're all excited for the both of you Princess, Bumpity is going to have a couple of very cool parents : !)


----------



## ghb (Aug 8, 2011)

long time no see lgp. good luck with the weeun hope it goes well for you


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 8, 2011)

ghb said:


> long time no see lgp. good luck with the weeun hope it goes well for you


cheers dude. just a waiting game now. got all the bags sorted and car seat has been installed


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 8, 2011)

Best of Luck LGP and mr West Much Joy to you both.

Hit'em good Mr West


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2011)

I had a good front nine today hit 50 but on back 9 i hit 54 ffs, lots of 6's that should of been 5's or even 4's lol. Ill get there im consistently hittin bout 100


----------



## CyberSmoke (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey,.. question for anyone really. I have 3 clones I have been growing since they were puppys but, being my first time with all these new fangled types of plant names.. mine just said .. cheeze haze .. on the cup I got... Is that a type of plant? or the name of its type?? so many differant names LOL.. makes your head spin sometimes..


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 8, 2011)

CyberSmoke said:


> Hey,.. question for anyone really. I have 3 clones I have been growing since they were puppys but, being my first time with all these new fangled types of plant names.. mine just said .. cheeze haze .. on the cup I got... Is that a type of plant? or the name of its type?? so many differant names LOL.. makes your head spin sometimes..


 its the name of the plant 
So it would probably be
Cheese mother Haze father or vice versa


----------



## CyberSmoke (Aug 8, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> its the name of the plant
> So it would probably be
> Cheese mother Haze father or vice versa


 thanks Hemlock , so next Q would be if It's a decent strain I quess. Although I'll find out over time I imagine haHa


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2011)

CyberSmoke said:


> thanks Hemlock , so next Q would be if It's a decent strain I quess. Although I'll find out over time I imagine haHa


possibly, Ive had a dodgy few haze experiences and some good ones lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 8, 2011)

Good day at golf westy??


----------



## dancingmaddog (Aug 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> so heres a dog and a half and a dpq 7.1weeks 12


snot a dog dude, it's a triffid lmao. Peace out


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2011)

Im loving this doggy its getting fat like a northern bird lol. eah had a great day at golf.


----------



## CyberSmoke (Aug 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> possibly, Ive had a dodgy few haze experiences and some good ones lol


 something to look forward too hahAa. 
all you here are in a whole differant area code than me as for what you end up with.. mine look so small lol... I will get there !


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2011)

hoiw many watts are u burning in flower?


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

Evening geez, I can almost smell that DOG from here!


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Evening geez, I can almost smell that DOG from here!


I defo can lol and feel it too very nice and strong


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

Also been choking on the Pscho Killer, very nice, knock out stuff (the foosty yin!)


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2011)

Ive got that to come lol, got a pair bout 3 weeks in unsexed but it seems ones foosty and ones lemony yay


----------



## CyberSmoke (Aug 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> hoiw many watts are u burning in flower?


sorry i had connection troubles earlier mr west , well now its all totally sun power, it was 12sun and.. 12under 8 4ft T-12 32watts << hahah during veg.. now 12sun and 12 indoors dark.. this will be night #15 and i have pinky finger sized buds now.. 3 plants in 5gal buckets , using fox farms tiger bloom on them now. don't look anything like what ive been seeing here hahahhh .. i do mostly low dollar growing is my trouble from what i read.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 8, 2011)

Westy How was golf, did ye play well


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Westy How was golf, did ye play well


I had a good game 50 on front nine but 54 on back lol.
gotta post this for u lot to see cuz its funny
http://imgur.com/gallery/KVvgW


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2011)

How's it going westy,,,DOG treating you well? 

Got an easy day today, a couple of hours in the garden and then off to pressure wash a deck. My girls are in their hulking up stage...fun to watch lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Who is going to pay for all this shit.....the fucking decent people, thats who

EDIT - Not a bad round westy 104.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> I had a good game 50 on front nine but 54 on back lol.
> gotta post this for u lot to see cuz its funny
> http://imgur.com/gallery/KVvgW


 All I can say is What a DUMBASS...
Looking pretty bad over there Mr West. Cameron says water cannons coming out tonight.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah it dont look good anywhere in the uk lol. Cant take my eyes off the tv at present, jus waiting for it to kick off again


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

Ach, dinnae worry, its the UK, everyone will go home when it starts raining.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Ach, dinnae worry, its the UK, everyone will go home when it starts raining.....


The weathers dry tho lol. There's talk of towns near me kicking off now, itll blow over eventually lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Imagine if the added Bucky to the equation, would be like average day in the West of Scotland.lol


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

Aye, they are rioting near our office in Wolves, I think everyone wants a piece of the action. Sad really.


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2011)

I blame the parents lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

evenin all!

thing is for the young neds they see the gangs in cities down south and think well if they can go and take what they want so can I. monkey see monkey do. 

history repeats, it's the next lost generation really. bring back the birch!!!! hahah i'm getting fuckin old. quoting my folks....

incidentally anyone watched the film NEDS? its fucked up.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> evenin all!
> 
> thing is for the young neds they see the gangs in cities down south and think well if they can go and take what they want so can I. monkey see monkey do.
> 
> ...


 
Watched it, could have played a part.lol


----------



## dancingmaddog (Aug 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> I had a good game 50 on front nine but 54 on back lol.
> gotta post this for u lot to see cuz its funny
> http://imgur.com/gallery/KVvgW


what a dick, bet he rolls over wen they catch him, wont be smilin wen he's doin years for lootin wiv a big dude called bubba lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Watched it, could have played a part.lol


there's a few on here that fit that bill.


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> HIGHJACK. Thought I might as Mr West has gone golf


getting closer>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2011)

thats pretty cool. goodluck to you both for the big day!and the bambino of course.


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

Think we'll need more than luck but not much more lol. That half a dog didnt last long lol, bout two days worth left now lol. I got a couple of them super blunts but not enough gear to fill em up lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 10, 2011)

I think I hear a half a dog plant crashing in the forest


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

But im a bit reluctant to cut any of this plant lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice I don't blame you! Mine has that same strong vertical growth but the leaves are a bit different...5 leafers think yours are 7


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

Sure is a beautiful thing Fred, would be a shame to cut before its prime.


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Sure is a beautiful thing Fred, would be a shame to cut before its prime.



Thats it, it's 7 weeks and 5 days 12 and u kno me i like to let em finish and some lol.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice goin mr west a little snip would nt hurt it pal lol!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2011)

guess the lower half of the dog didnt last too long then fred.


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

lower half still in the tent growing and being watered. I wish the police helicopter would fuck off its been hovering right over my flat for the last 15 mins, could make a brother paranoid ffs


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> lower half still in the tent growing and being watered. I wish the police helicopter would fuck off its been hovering right over my flat for the last 15 mins, could make a brother paranoid ffs


Did you post a riot comment on a social media?...or, is a riot about to happen?...and I'm not referring to the birth of bump.


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

Fuck knows what they wanted, they went eventually


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> Fuck knows what they wanted, they went eventually


 Not u Lad!!!! Good Luck God Bless you Both. Stay Safe!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

They like a good hover over the house now and again. About 6 months back I had a hit of a bong packed with K2. Jesus, had to leave my mates house(lightweight as u know). Well got back into the saftey of my own home and tuned into the box. Next thing I hear is the dreaded diesl van. Peeked out the window and there was 2 large riot vans, bout 15 coppers all in the raid gear with the big metal door basher thing. Can't describe the feeling that came over me. Ive experienced fear but this was something more. I made the descision to bolt out the back door of the close. Put the sneakers on, but before I left the flat I peeked out the window and seen the coppers carring 2 guys by all limbs from the flats across the road. My heart was racing for hours. I can giggle now........


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

I had something similer to that a few years ago sept the guy they was looking for wasnt in lol, there might even be a pic somewheer in this thred


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

If I was straight, I wouldn't really care. Dont mind paying a fine but just that weed does funny things in my head.lol


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 10, 2011)

mc west did ur exo's root been away a while mate


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> mc west did ur exo's root been away a while mate


nah not yet but they still look ok i think lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> If I was straight, I wouldn't really care. Dont mind paying a fine but just that weed does funny things in my head.lol


I aint been straight in many moths i cant remember when


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> nah not yet but they still look ok i think lol


Please tell me your doin a journal with your exos bro would love to compare notes and shit plus not many here growin the shit out !!


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Please tell me your doin a journal with your exos bro would love to compare notes and shit plus not many here growin the shit out !!


Dude this is my journal, your part of it-)


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> Here is Jake Blues and a tent full of chicks hes lording over lol. In the tent there is 1x livers/blues, 1x jack the ripper, 1x engineers dream and 2 x cheese.


this is the tent with exo init


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ha ha bro your a fuckin nutter if u think im gonna pick through this journal bro i was lost after the first 10 pages lmao!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

make a game of it, see how many pages u can do in an hour and try and beat it lol.


----------



## dancingmaddog (Aug 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> They like a good hover over the house now and again. About 6 months back I had a hit of a bong packed with K2. Jesus, had to leave my mates house(lightweight as u know). Well got back into the saftey of my own home and tuned into the box. Next thing I hear is the dreaded diesl van. Peeked out the window and there was 2 large riot vans, bout 15 coppers all in the raid gear with the big metal door basher thing. Can't describe the feeling that came over me. Ive experienced fear but this was something more. I made the descision to bolt out the back door of the close. Put the sneakers on, but before I left the flat I peeked out the window and seen the coppers carring 2 guys by all limbs from the flats across the road. My heart was racing for hours. I can giggle now........


if they want you i dont think you'd see me comin dude, scary tho eh
peace out


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2011)

dancingmaddog said:


> if they want you i dont think you'd see me comin dude, scary tho eh
> peace out


I know m8. Im worried about "see me comin" U heat are u.lol


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I know m8. Im worried about "see me comin" U heat are u.lol


 questions linger..HMMMMMMMM


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2011)

dancingmaddog said:


> if they want you i dont think you'd see me comin dude, scary tho eh
> peace out


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2011)

Least its not me talking bollocks on my thread this time lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2011)

its old bill hide your stash!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2011)

Big boys made me do it officer


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> I had something similer to that a few years ago sept the guy they was looking for wasnt in lol, there might even be a pic somewheer in this thred


I remember that westy it was fuckin ages ago. I can remember a picture from the bedroom window peeping out at a pig van haha. My memory amazes me sometimes


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I remember that westy it was fuckin ages ago. I can remember a picture from the bedroom window peeping out at a pig van haha. My memory amazes me sometimes


now if u could find it and bump it lol. I dont mind u boys messing round jus dunt spill the ashtray. I scrumped a few dpq branches to see me for na hour or two lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 11, 2011)

I reckon it was over 2 year ago. Im tempted to have a look.


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its old bill hide your stash!!!!


now come on lads I know ur holding, I only want my share. 25%


----------



## rasclot (Aug 11, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I reckon it was over 2 year ago. Im tempted to have a look.


yeah it was defnitly 2 years ago i remember that


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2011)

Preppin for the big 20years lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 11, 2011)

It's all kicking off


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

oh my word, it really is kicking off.


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes its like being strapped to the front of a 747 coming into land, but enough about our sleeping arrangements


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

I ain't saying nothing, its all foreign to me. Good luck peeps.


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2011)

Its all a bit new and interesting at the min


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2011)

So heres the other half of a dog that had to go today for the love of me.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks dank as fuck mr west lovely


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> Preppin for the big 20years lol


have i missed the new breed ?


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> have i missed the new breed ?


nah thaty was us getting ready and washing the new clothes ready for wen it comes lol


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like it will give you a couple of days smoke Fred, lol, possibly more. The nugs are always really heavy I find so go a little bit further when ground up. Enjoy the dank bru, another great strain from , eh hem, you know who.


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2011)

DoG Kush from BREEDERS BOUTIQUE?


----------



## dancingmaddog (Aug 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I know m8. Im worried about "see me comin" U heat are u.lol


ok, i fekt up on that 1 lisdexia selur


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 12, 2011)

That is one fine dogg Mr West!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> nah thaty was us getting ready and washing the new clothes ready for wen it comes lol


like i said bro. Its all about being Prepared, if you can prepare for the unexpected that is! 
Dog looks good man, and look's like it will gather a good handfull of k.o nug's that will hit the spot 
Have a good week-end 

cindy


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> That is one fine dogg Mr West!





mr west said:


> DoG Kush from BREEDERS BOUTIQUE?


Yes, yes it is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2011)

morning fred! ,looks frosty and dank as usual. bet you've near chuffed it by now though lol. have a good weekend bud


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

Itll last the weekend, plus i made some hash yesterday thatll help too


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

Morning Frederick and crew, I done this little vid for the 600, but since its also applicable to your thread I am spamming you with it (everyone else does it, lol)
[youtube]ip1v9WCRIO4[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2011)

rolllitup, fire it up, turn it up LOUD. nice work bru


----------



## ghb (Aug 13, 2011)

yeah ,your lungs are good mate, killer hit on the roor


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

Ah memory's of the stinky room with old iron lungs Dusty. Crazy to think there was 4 of us in that tiny room.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

Like sardines we were, lol.


----------



## ghb (Aug 13, 2011)

ah i had to watch it twice, love it. livers hash and exo cheese wake and bake, how do you get shit done?


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Like sardines we were, lol.


 I like to think we smelled a bit better than sardines, mind u all i could smell was the stink of the stinky room wich is very similer to the smell inside my tent but not as dank lol


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

Sometimes I can't imagine how annoying I would be without slowing myself down, so lucky I can still get the odd things done here and there, lol. But be more relaxed about it.

EDIT: Time for an Engineer. It's Saturday afterall.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

oh Fred, hardly lad, lol.


mr west said:


> I like to think we smelled a bit better than sardines, mind u all i could smell was the stink of the stinky room wich is very similer to the smell inside my tent but not as dank lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

U know what dst stands for? Dank shit together lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey DST!! That was awesome man, totally enjoyed it I must admit that I had a smile on my face through-out the entire vid! 

Nice! later bru


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey DST!! That was awesome man, totally enjoyed it I must admit that I had a smile on my face through-out the entire vid!
> 
> Nice! later bru


Hes a good looking chap aint he lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

Finaly got round to making some hash, I didnt drill it jus gentle agitation with a slotted spoon. Heres wot i got





the smaller bits are the smaller grade and its soft enough to squidge the other pile is the lower grade stuff but it still looks mighty nice to me lol


----------



## E M (Aug 13, 2011)

Its a good vid i like.....

just see this in another thread.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbc2NaLuv1A&feature=relmfu 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ML7S5pb8Tis&feature=related


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 13, 2011)

what do you think now livers of cheese


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hes a good looking chap aint he lol


 
He is but I seem to remember your hair being a little more grey D. Ya didn't see any Grecian Formula in his medicine cabinet did ya westy!

Hash looks very nice by the way westy!


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

I was looking at my Livers and Exodus chesse earlier. Livers is called blues as well, and I have mine outside in my greenhouse and it's not super warm, so the blue is coming out, but the exo cheese also has a blue-ish tinge. I was looking at them thinking, I don't think I would be able to tell unless it was in flower, and even then not until the smell came in and then structure of the floweer. Simple, the exodus cheese Foxtails a lot more from what I see. And the smell is less rotten/fermenting fruit (livers), and more sour cream


exodus mission said:


> what do you think now livers of cheese


And I would recommend getting support sorted for that beast.

Good luck EM

DST


----------



## E M (Aug 13, 2011)

i think support would be a good idea lol


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

Yup, she'll need a Double D no matter what.

So how did you find it Fred, is the way forward aggitation, or is it pulverisation?



mr west said:


> Finaly got round to making some hash, I didnt drill it jus gentle agitation with a slotted spoon. Heres wot i got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 13, 2011)

Mornin' Westy bro. Bout to bong some cheese, and then it's off to play. Hope you're enjoying your Saturday brova. . . kittens are lookin' good


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

Im finding the hash very nice indeed. I should of done a final wash and used the drill to see wot i missed lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

jus nipped home from my mums to see this lovely sky>>>>>>>>>>>>dog n hash


----------



## rasclot (Aug 13, 2011)

wot does the dog grow like mate the fairy just sent me a cut? hope things are good ur way ras


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

grows like a beast, possible a 6 footer if u dunt watch out lol, best topped and trained like any dog


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2011)

must have been the night for cool skies, my wife took a pic last night just like that one Westy.


morning lad.




mr west said:


> jus nipped home from my mums to see this lovely sky>>>>>>>>>>>>dog n hash


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2011)

did it have lovely sky dishes and tv antenna, this sign of television addicts lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2011)

No, but I was thinking exactly the same thing earlier on. I thought the pic captured the sky amazingly and is a great contrast to the old chimneys with modern satellite dishes. Beauty and the Beast, Nature and Man....ho hum, back to waffling else where, lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2011)

DST said:


> No, but I was thinking exactly the same thing earlier on. I thought the pic captured the sky amazingly and is a great contrast to the old chimneys with modern satellite dishes. Beauty and the Beast, Nature and Man....ho hum, back to waffling else where, lol.
> 
> Peace, DST


I find that happens a lot round the moden world, even in the fields there is bloody great electric pylons rampaging through the countryside lol. Dog and hash setting me right for being back home on a sunny sundy>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2011)

rasclot said:


> wot does the dog grow like mate the fairy just sent me a cut? hope things are good ur way ras


Hey there Rasclot whats happenin. I have a couple of different DOG cuts, an 8 week Headband dom pheno and a 9/10 week sativa dom pheno. The DOG has robust vertical growth maybe 2.5x - 3x with hard nugs all the way up, the HB pheno handles nutes well, the sativa a little more sensitive as you would expect. The dog puts out, and I shit you not, what I can only describe as a bluish glow like a radioactive glow especially when comparing it next to other strains. And like westy said it should be topped. Mine works good with 2 main stalks. Plenty of peeps growing it so their should be plenty of info about that gem around here!

Later man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

shepherds delight eh! nice pic man.


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello all  

A new seed bank for ya there strains look juicccccccccccccccccy

http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=the-devils-harvest


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2011)

exodus mission said:


> Hello all
> 
> A new seed bank for ya there strains look juicccccccccccccccccy
> 
> http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=the-devils-harvest


we met the devils harvest boys wen was over in dam lmao, nother bank to ur stables eh em? nice one>>>> Breeders Boutique DoG Kush. I had a good game today didnt score any better than last week but i had a much nicer game with much more flluant shots, I even out drove my buddys on a few holes and pared a couple too lol. Weathers was perfect for it too ll, good game good game in my best Brucie impression.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

hahahah i was just saying the same in the uk growers thread lol. 

small world eh. 

nice to see you !? TO SEE YOU NICE


----------



## E M (Aug 15, 2011)

lol yea they are a good bunch we received there stock today lol 

how is alllllllllllllllll anyways


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2011)

we grand mate, 9 days till due date lol into single figures now, week on Wednesday lol


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 15, 2011)

you must be shittin'


----------



## E M (Aug 15, 2011)

westy its funny but i cant wait pmsl


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah its gonna happen soon and its really exciting, tho the princesss aint in no hurry lol


----------



## E M (Aug 16, 2011)

hello all whats happening today


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2011)

jus smoking weed and getting high, same old same old, Love it


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 16, 2011)

You too?? Thought I was the only one doin' that. . .


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2011)

Nah mate its quite popular amongst stoners


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

Psycho Killer anyone? Last jeg afore bed. Hope you are suitably relaxed Frederick! Sending good vibes....goodvibe>goodvibe>goodvibe,

peace, D


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2011)

I did wonder why i just felt un expected niceness like a rush of cocaine base, thanks D mate we all good. Babys still cooking so im still waiting lol, the princess has taken to sleeping on the sofa lol. Shell go to bed as normal but ends up getting up in the night and sleeping in the living room lol. Hope you and the good lady wife are well and happy.>>>>>>>>>>> breeders butique.com DoG kush and home made bubble hash>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

Must be uncomfy for her, bless.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

Yep it aint gonna get much better for her till its time for the first coming. This babys gonna be bright ginger with big ears and long legs, lets hope the poor thing learns to fight lol


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

Send it over to my wife, Auntie DST will have it packing a good punch in no time at all.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

well i was never tought to punch and i had a time of being bullied, so much so i played hooky for the last two years of school. It was actually the penultimate two years as my parents moved county's in the summer holidays tween 4th and 5th years and i had to go to school for the last year cuz there was nothing else to do in the village lol. Moved from London to a village with no pub when i was 15. What dunt kill us makes us stronger or more vunrable


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 17, 2011)

For sure Westy. I'm also from a small town, but there's alot of pub's and even more asshole's that drink in them. Another Murder at week-end.
Different day's man, The more peace you want the less you get.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

oh im defo an ex city boy, live in a small town and looking to move to a smaller town soon council willing lmao


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello All Again we have got another breeder to our site lol they are a autoflowering company 

http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=jahseed

will be in stock friday 19th Aug


Oh west just to let you know we will be stocking some lovely juicy sexy strains from here http://www.breedersboutique.com/

lol


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

Will you be negotiating an exclusive supply deal with those chaps at http://breedersboutique.com/ E-Mission?


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

I got baby brain, whah?


----------



## E M (Aug 17, 2011)

lol exodus mission is a madman wats he like eh pmsl


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

you'll have no brain soon enough lad, enjoy your sleep while you can.......


mr west said:


> I got baby brain, whah?


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2011)

I got Dog kush brain, well what's left of it lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't wait 'til I have some Dog kush brain lol. I've only got 2 stabs at it, and it'll be awhile until I can crack those stabs  I'm guarding them wisely until then lol

Mr West, I just noticed you're on page 300 in here. Do we do anything special? Well... I'm gonna go huff some cheese. And don't think I don't have a blunt rolled for when the occasion of celebration comes  It is near. Have a good one brosef


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 18, 2011)

The week marker has come and gone. Just enough time left to start preparing a rather special cigar eh


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

I bought 3 super blunt wraps the other day but have nout to put in em, 1 would take prolly all my stash


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

So I have 3 x jdb rom and 2 x chronic bud. 2 Of the roms are bout a week or two younger than the other one which has shown pistils in veg and is a beauty indi type plant. The chronics i have are both massive and i think will be males. there is also a pair of psycho rippers and a blue cheese which is finaly waking up lol. Good news all the clones i took have rooted jus gotta wait for them to start growing now lol long reveg maybe lol.

JdbRom.






Chronic bud.






Psycho killers.






Blue Cheese.






Happy reveggin clone onlys.


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2011)

wot i said in the other thread^^^^ lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

DST said:


> wot i said in the other thread^^^^ lol.


I clicked the wrong one then lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice pics westy and looks like the Romchron project should work out just fine. Isn't Chronic supposed to be a big yielder? The Romulans are no slouch in that dept either.

And like D said, what I said in my thread lol. Later man!


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

in my 6 tent i have 1 x dpq at one day shy of 8 or 9 weeks i not sure wich ill edit laters i gotta go rescue the princess. BRB. The dpq and dog are 9 weeks tomoz says the prncess. There is also a jtr and ed at 6 weeks tomoz.

Dpq.






Dog kush.











Engineers dream.






Jack the ripper.


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice nuggets Mr West. Each has it's own distinct beauty...my fave being the DOG of course! Looks like a carbon copy of mine.


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

Im in the process of chopping it at the min, very piney peppery smells laced with incense, im guessing thats th eog coming out yeah? quiet diesely too


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2011)

I think the genetics carry the following flavours/smells - Pine, Earth, Diesel, Chemical, Spicey, Rubber. They can be quite complex but share a bit of each. But sounds OGish. It always amazes me how hard the flowers get.


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes the nugs are solid. Would of liked to flower it a tad longer but farm management still lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 18, 2011)

Man you guys have souped up noses. That or too much bud and too much free time! I can smell the difference between one strain and the next but it's nowt more than "they're different"


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2011)

Different ways to smelling gives you different things. Open up a jar of weed and you get hit with the overall stench. Hold a bud to your nose and it will give you some slightly different smells. Then break that bud open, or give it a gentle squeeze, and once again you will have a different level of smell. Then there is the smell you get when inhaling (unlit joint) and a lit joint. Then the smoke flavour. I guess it's a tad harder when mixed with tobacco, and if you are a smoker then your olfactory senses are probably dulled anyway. OFten growers can become immune to smells. 

Take you and your weed out of it's normal environment and see what you smell.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2011)

DST said:


> OFten growers can become immune to smells.


I don't notice the lovely smells omitting from the grow area because they have become common and an immunity has occured. I don't notice a skunk odor unless I am rubbing my hands under my nose after breaking up a bud. This creates difficulty when trying to describe the lovely aromas.
I don't use tobacco anymore, but 40 years of hard use has damaged my sense of smell and taste and when it's gone, it's gone.


cof


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 18, 2011)

I stopped smoking tobacco about a month ago, weed intake dropped to near zero as a result, actually forced myself to roll a joint last night, couldn't see the point though. Scary! It might indeed be imunity, everone that aproaches my front door tells me the place stinks to high heaen of weed, nope, smells like a stairwell to me


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I stopped smoking tobacco about a month ago, weed intake dropped to near zero as a result, actually forced myself to roll a joint last night, couldn't see the point though. Scary! It might indeed be imunity, everone that aproaches my front door tells me the place stinks to high heaen of weed, nope, smells like a stairwell to me


Be safe mate


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 18, 2011)

[youtube]hA-hjO4tYs8[/youtube]
My parents despair at my willingness to get myself nicked for this or that be it inciting the burning of westminster or tax evasion or simply walking into a police station with a flowering plant


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

If u dont plan to get away, you plan to get cought


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 18, 2011)

My mum always tells me that none plans to fail, they just fail to plan  My plan is that i take a 6 meter dive off the balcony onto a rooftop, hit and roll, prance down the next 6m drop onto a stone wall and waltz into the pub for a pint of Guinness and a pork pie with apple chutney  The alternative plan is a 10m jupm off the other side, grab hold of the lamppost and make like a fireman I've been planning those jumps for near 3 years now  I reckon they are totally viable give or take a few broken bones. To me the only reason i would rather not get caught is that it would set my grow back a bit, other than that bring it, there's no jailtime awaiting me and my plants courtesy of case law. I am, as per the video, rather the renegade.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 18, 2011)

Roll a joint Tip Top ; !)


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

It dont work on him tho, he's impervious to ganjas Wiley ways


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I guess a little hiatus from moking is in order then. Wow listen to the stuff tip wants to do, you need to get together with my son, he is planning on making his own jack ass movie lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

If only video cameras were about like are today when I was 14 lol, recon i could write a book on wiping out on skate boards bmx bikes skates and just on me feet.


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2011)

What a load of tosh propaganda.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/aug/16/drugs-drugs?INTCMP=SRCH


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2011)

was written by a French douche bag so what can you expect, as the article states, they don't really produce too much in France so what the fuk would they know about it anyway. Totally hypocritcal unsubstantiated bullshit that someone dreamed up because they couldn't be bothered actually being a proper journalist and going out to investigate. And GM, oh please give us a fukking break. I don't see many huge science labs splitting Cannabis genes to make GM crops. What a load of SHI-TE.



mr west said:


> What a load of tosh propaganda.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/aug/16/drugs-drugs?INTCMP=SRCH


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2011)

Selective breeding is the only enhancements we make


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 19, 2011)

" hi mr west, are you my godfather too?"


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2011)

Aww look at him lol, I know that look, " this goodness is just an illusion"


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> What a load of tosh propaganda.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/aug/16/drugs-drugs?INTCMP=SRCH


Ahahahahah, that amuses me. Even if it was increasing in %, i dunno, selective breeding, no different to why we end up with lots of good looking rich people. I was closing down at work and someone popped in, 55-60 odd woman, started chatting about cancer and this moved onto todays sotry about extacy and then onto weed. She was trying to convince me that skunk has been genetically modified with the same drug that is used to treat schizophrenia and as such when smoked was creating an opposit effect  told me very stermly not to confuse alcohol and cigarettes with drugs. Sorry what?  last i checked all the fucked up families, abuse, unemployemnt and such, largely stemmed from alcohol abuse, but it's age restrived and controlled right 

And i ent no jackass wannabe, those guys are bonkers, i'm just completely convinced that i can make the jump without much fuss  How the lower roof holds out is a different question entirely


----------



## E M (Aug 19, 2011)

Tip your a nutter lol you need to at least check to see if its a gd get away if you do test it get some one to film ya


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

I never made the plan with getaway at the front of my mind, i just figured it would be rather exotic to jump from a 4 story building and roll into the pub  Makes the beer and cider that little more rewarding  While i'm not fearless, i have little thought of self preservation  I've two brothers who are more than welcome to die of old age pulling their weekly pension  my current game is based on mathematics, the idea being you gauge the speed of a vehicle and start crossing the road at amn angle and time where so barely misses you, alas too many think i'm trying to get run over and just stop, killjoys.


----------



## E M (Aug 19, 2011)

How are ya anyways Tip.

Man that kitten looks lost west i think it wants you to adopt it lol

How is westy and gang.... has she had any twinges yet


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2011)

No twinges yet, it has dropped quite a bit, the top of the bumps not as hard as it was now the middles hard and lumpy lol. I wish i had room to adopt cats, three was a push in a 1 bed flat with two ppl and now my old gal has passed over rainbow bridge I think i wont get any more till someone else dies.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2011)

Good Morning Mr west. Played a bit of golf yesterday. 82. couldn't putt for the life of me. But was a great day. Hope ya havin a good one mate.


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Good Morning Mr west. Played a bit of golf yesterday. 82. couldn't putt for the life of me. But was a great day. Hope ya havin a good one mate.


82 is pretty good man id be well chuffed is i got an 98, let alone an 82 lol. Ill be playin monday, hope to get round the ton mark lol if im lucky and keep the 7's off the card


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi westy just dropping by to see if there is any news. Golf tomorrow he says! Ok so no news yet, have fun tomorrow man 

Just finished trimming up some Caseyband man, she's sweet.


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2011)

well we jus got back from the hospital, the princess is in early labour at 2cm dialated so we came home for a bit to see how it goes lol


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2011)

Ooh, exciting times. digits crossed!!! Legs open for LGP though, lol!!!


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck to you and Princess, you will be in our thoughts today!


----------



## rasclot (Aug 21, 2011)

good luck lgp n westy hope everythin goes well ras


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck in deed


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nearly ther mate. Good luck.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck to the three of you. You'll have a lot on your plate for the next twenty odd years lol. All the best from your old China Oscar


----------



## rasclot (Aug 21, 2011)

hey oscar hows u mate long time no speak im back in the growin game hope things are good ur way ras


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2011)

Baby Girl called Harriet Amy. Heres a bit of her


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 21, 2011)

Whooooo, huge congrats to all of you  Let the celebration commence


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2011)

need sleep first lol, I feel like ive been on the A's all night and now im coming down with a bang lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dOG kush


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> Baby Girl called Harriet Amy. Heres a bit of her


Congratulations!!!
We hope mother and daughter are well.
Dad will survive.


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2011)

Aw bless, little Harriet, well done LGP and Westy!!!! Congratulations and celebrations!!!! Hoerraaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 21, 2011)

congrats 2 ya both  

deleted my subscription 2 ur thread by mistake and i was dissapointed when i searched for ""cheese" that ur thread was on the 2nd page. not good enough RIU lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations team west. Very happy for you all. Celebratory spliffs on the go.


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2011)

Jus had an hour or so kip and aint herd back from the princess yet, guess shes sleeping too


----------



## rasclot (Aug 21, 2011)

congrats mate well pleased for u big fat psychosis chuf chuf pass>>>>


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 21, 2011)

congrates bro u gotta love shit like this dam i cried like a baby wen i first clapped eyes on my son lol!! emotional shit bro that will stay with you for the rest of your life!!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy day Mr. West! Congratulations on the new addition. I can feel the pride from the west coast usa. She's a beautiful little thing. Good job to Princess for all the hard work. You too mate... way to have a little bouncing baby. What a great day.


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats to the two of you she is gorgeous, next joint is to you guys


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> Baby Girl called Harriet Amy. Heres a bit of her


Congratulations mate, hope mum and baby are all happy and healthy 

Just waiting for some smoke to arrive then ill spark up a fat one and help welcome your rugrat into the world


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> Baby Girl called Harriet Amy. Heres a bit of her


*congrats bro!!! hope nothing but good things for you and your fam, cheers


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

congrats man lifes a wonderful thing


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> Baby Girl called Harriet Amy. Heres a bit of her


Congrats!
She's a beaut 

Awesome!


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2011)

I got some cracking pics but i cant show em here and facebook can i?


----------



## E M (Aug 21, 2011)

west congrats to you and princess your little one looks beautiful im about to have a shot of xo to celebrate i would smoke a fat one but you all know i cant take it lol eemmm woow that was strong but nice 

i will have another shot of that right now to bless all in this thread wooo wooo nice

Peace out


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 21, 2011)

Way to go Princesss!! You too westy pops ; )

Shoot I have been gone all day man, didn't even see your post last night about the early labor. Very happy for you both and with you two for parents, daddys little girl will get all of the love she deserves. Bonding time!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats LGP + Mr West. She's a cutie from what we can see of her. Great work


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 21, 2011)

You guys didn't know the sex, right? How did it feel when you found out she was a she?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey my brotha in bud, Congrdulations on the healthy birth of your child i hope that each day you grow more and more closer that bond only shared by Father and child..She is a beautiful lil lady...Enjoy all things that comes with this blessing...Peace


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats Westy and LGP. She looks beautiful


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 22, 2011)

congrats guys!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> I got some cracking pics but i cant show em here and facebook can i?


I wouldn't mate. Not worth the risk is it? She looks like an angel from what I can see.


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree....too many nasty people around!



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I wouldn't mate. Not worth the risk is it? She looks like an angel from what I can see.


Hope you are getting your head round things lad.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 22, 2011)

Very Nice Mr West and LGP. Congrats and God Bless you all!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2011)

well i'll be damned i go MIA for a weekend and miss this. CONGRATS to you n your family my friend. she's a beaut man. chuffed for you both mate.

so much for it being another couple of weeks eh!


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> You guys didn't know the sex, right? How did it feel when you found out she was a she?


 I was over the moon cuz i called girl at 6 weeks lol im so right and love it lol.


DST said:


> I agree....too many nasty people around!
> Hard to get in the maternity wing tho
> 
> 
> Hope you are getting your head round things lad.


 my heads all over the shop lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i'll be damned i go MIA for a weekend and miss this. CONGRATS to you n your family my friend. she's a beaut man. chuffed for you both mate.
> 
> so much for it being another couple of weeks eh!


Shes gonna be the youngest in her year till she gets put up a year for being too brainy lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Way to go Princesss!! You too westy pops ; )
> 
> Shoot I have been gone all day man, didn't even see your post last night about the early labor. Very happy for you both and with you two for parents, daddys little girl will get all of the love she deserves. Bonding time!


The girls are still up the hospit, they wanna keep her in again cuz shes not eaten enough since the epicly quick labour lol, fink shes still in shock lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> The girls are still up the hospit, they wanna keep her in again cuz shes not eaten enough since the epicly quick labour lol, fink shes still in shock lol


Good for LGP for the quick labor, that can be pure hell sometimes. Westy is home catching his breath and getting a stone on! Just smoked a bowl of 2 day dried Caseyband and it blows the Rom out of the water lol, can't thank you enough mate. Very diesel tasting already ; !)


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's a funny story about quick labour. My mate and his wife where having their first, his wife was like, I need the toilet, hold on. (they were waiting to be picked up to go to the ozzy) He gets shouted into the toilet, "it's coming". Mate gets the mobile out and gets the midwife on the blower and ends up giving birth to his son in his bathroom. How cool, hehe. the kids a right little smart cookie, I reckon the quicker they want out, the smarter they are, lol Why waste time eh!


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2011)

I cut the cord too, it was horrible filthy cable type thick chunky thing full of blood. Cant wait to get em home lol


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Fred, hows the girls today? (not the green ones!)


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2011)

they still up the horrible but i think i can bring em home today yay!


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

Break em out Westy, you can do it!!!! Save Harriet and the Princess!


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2011)

oh well we broke out at 1 pm today lol, been up the castle ( the princess and harriets flat) since then and jus come home. She is a lill doll i can tell ya and very quiet for a baby lol but not too quiet thankfully


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't know how true it is, but if the pregnancy is chilled, then perhaps the baby is chilled. LGP certaily seemed fairly chill when I saw her. Here's to big ZZZZ's coming out of the Westy household.


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2011)

yep shes a chilled out stoners baby for sure lol, thc colostrum anyone?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 24, 2011)

Morning westy, just stopping by before work to see how daddy and his family are doing. New chapter in your life brother enjoy it!

Catch ya later mate : !)


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey there west Family. Hope you all have a great day! Congrats Again Sir


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello everyone i wanted to drop by and say helloooooooo lol

also i have found this company lol its got a gd promo on soon,


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2011)

where did u find the company Ex? Was it jus laying around lol?
Well my girls are fine, I had them up here lat night but had to take em back to the castle cuz Harriet wouldnt settle lol. Ive not heard from them this morning they prob both shattered. Ill go up there in a bit if i aint heard back from the princess lol. I noticed fucking mites in my 400 tent ffs best get the forti lomb out lol mutha fuckers
well they wont eat the seeds hahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha I love it! You got your girls and you got your other girls. 

Have a great day westy with your girls


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> I cut the cord too, it was horrible filthy cable type thick chunky thing full of blood. Cant wait to get em home lol


Out of all the things westy u had to do that bro its tradition !!


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2011)

Westy's hareem, nice. 

Get those mites the litte buggers!!! grrr, hate em, 

big hugs for the ladies from D and wife.


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2011)

well we've had a day of constant feeding shes finaly given the princess a 5 min fag break. Im back at my ranch cuz i had to chop the dpq, man did she smell funky, bit beefy bit peppery very dank. I sexed my chronics and got one of each yay snd one of my roms is defo male and a really nice fem rom too happy days lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 25, 2011)

All sounds good in westys cave! Late night trimming? I got one more to take down, the indica Qleaner. Doing it tonight...should be pretty ripe hehe.

Sounds like dad and the girls are doing great man, glad to hear


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2011)

I dunno how shes doing it but the princes aint slept proppa since friday night i feel bad leaving her but i have no use through the night so may aswell have a good sleep but away from my gals>>>>>>>>>>>>>> kushy dog


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2011)

Had to kick the boy out the tent to let the girls catch up lol.






He really shot up in the few days we've been playing baby lol had to get him out to let the girls catch up a bit. Gonna be a stinky monster lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 26, 2011)

He is a big boy Westy


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2011)

Aint he just hes gotta doubled the size of the non chron plants in flower. Wish i had time to take picks of the gals, maybe laters ill get the girls back here and i may have a supson of time lol


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2011)

Gotta say it, what a lanky barsteward Westy. Hope you are all well today.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

hahahj for a moment i thought that male was stood on the floor. would have been a good 7ft monster. 

hope ya good bro? and the fam too mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

The juggling act begins


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 26, 2011)

heya here from Harriet an the princess. just like to thank every1 for there messages. much appreciated


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats Mom!!!!! Thanks for saying hello. Give a kiss to the little one for us all.


----------



## cranker (Aug 26, 2011)

congrats on the lil'un  Make sure you remember....you can give her nutes the first 12 days.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 26, 2011)

well she didnt realli eat for the 1st 36 hours but shes making up 4 it now tho.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey LGP, glad to see you up and about and little Harriet is eating good. Much love from DST

and say alright to Dad, lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 26, 2011)

ye cant get out much at min had midwife round wed, thur and 2day and there times are 9 till 5 (but they say dont expect them b4 half 10) so they could turn up anytime. then there cheeky enough to as if weve been out. well its a bit hard when ya gotta wait in all day


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ye cant get out much at min had midwife round wed, thur and 2day and there times are 9 till 5 (but they say dont expect them b4 half 10) so they could turn up anytime. then there cheeky enough to as if weve been out. well its a bit hard when ya gotta wait in all day


Its like yeah course we've been out, out of our minds waiting for u so we can go out and play baby in the street lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

Morning Dad, howzit ma bru!


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

I just got a text, first gram of Breeders Boutique DOG kush just been sold in the Grey Area!!!! Yah


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2011)

DST said:


> I just got a text, first gram of Breeders Boutique DOG kush just been sold in the Grey Area!!!! Yah


He's had a top quality product for over a week and he just sold the first gram? He's not a saleman, but an order taker. To promote her you need to create excitement, like "just arrived", "new" and give away a few bowls to a selected good customers. She will stand on her own merits, but the public has to be made aware of her.
just my 2 cents...I hate to see a quality product linger.


cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2011)

we ok, still in the feed feed feed feed feed feed sleep feed feed feed cycle at min. How much was the dog sold for, i sell it £10 a teenth to my m8s


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> we ok, still in the feed feed feed feed feed feed sleep feed feed feed cycle at min. How much was the dog sold for, i sell it £10 a teenth to my m8s


How did you slip a sleep in? Are you working in shifts?
Much love from the old fart's. Glad everyone is well.


cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2011)

no we dont sleep the baby does sometimes lol, shes been sleep a good hour now lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

hahaha, don't be foolish cof, the new menu only came out today (I was told last week about it), the shop normally opens at 12:00, and I got the text at 11:30, so effectively people buying it up before the shop is open.....that's good enough for me and the DOG 

It will probably be on the menu for at least 15-16 euro per gram I would have thought. Depends how much they buy it off the grower for.

I like the fact that my friend has mentioned Breeders Boutique on his menu as well!!! Priceless.




curious old fart said:


> He's had a top quality product for over a week and he just sold the first gram? He's not a saleman, but an order taker. To promote her you need to create excitement, like "just arrived", "new" and give away a few bowls to a selected good customers. She will stand on her own merits, but the public has to be made aware of her.
> just my 2 cents...I hate to see a quality product linger.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2011)

DST said:


> hahaha, don't be foolish cof, the new menu only came out today (I was told last week about it), the shop normally opens at 12:00, and I got the text at 11:30, so effectively people buying it up before the shop is open.....that's good enough for me and the DOG
> 
> It will probably be on the menu for at least 15-16 euro per gram I would have thought. Depends how much they buy it off the grower for.
> 
> I like the fact that my friend has mentioned Breeders Boutique on his menu as well!!! Priceless.


I wasn't aware of the menu. I just knew that he had your wonderful product for a week and I was expecting some sales. Great news about breeders boutique.


cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2011)

He was too busy testing it first thats why hes had it so long. all the girls are sleeping at this moment so very shhhhh


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> He was too busy testing it first thats why hes had it so long. all the girls are sleeping at this moment so very shhhhh


okay, I'll whisper.


cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2011)

it didnt last long twenty mins tops lol. As u were>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ha ha westy hows family life bro i remember the first few days are weird as fuck lmoa!! I remember sayin to the misses that we d take it in turns gettin up of the night for the feeds lol i think it lasted a week and im proud of that ha ha!!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> He was too busy testing it first thats why hes had it so long.


There is an ice cream company in Texas whose's slogan was "We eat all we can and sell the rest." sounds like the Grey area has been taking lessons.

 
cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2011)

Im so helpless at night cuz shes on the breast. Ive just left her again to get some sleep in my flat. I didnt wanna leave but she told me to come home with a tear in her eye. It was this time last week that the princess told me she had been having back pain all day which turned out to be contractions lol. 1 week old my harri is already lol, dunt it go fecking quick lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2011)

blink a few times and she'll be 2 years old. Just crazy how the clock starts racing sometimes. Glad you guys are getting along alright... and even have time to keep us in the loop. Get some sleep bru.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2011)

Hang on and enjoy it for you're in for the ride of your life.


cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2011)

Jus wish i could help the princess more but i just cant lactate. We might switch her to formular which would make it easier on the princess.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2011)

All you can do is be there for the princess... if you do that, you are doing what you need to do. And if princess is still on fags, might be good to put babe on formula anyways. Damn nicotine goes through the system.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2011)

hey mate, my wife also reminded me princess can pump her milk, put it in bottles... then you can feed the babe overnight with fresh breast milk. Just warm it up.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

I was informed that it had been kept aside for exclusive customer, such as the likes of, dare I say it again, B Real from Cypress Hill, but that it was being released to the public and that the BB would get named as do all the other companies. I am happy for my goof friend at BB.

So, funny one, I met Swerve again today from Cali Connection, looks like he has put on some weight since the last time I saw him, lol (if you read this Swerve, I think it's true, lol). Anyway, I always like the advantage you get from people who don't remember you when you meet them for a second time. He had some nice looking bho budder, on him but helaas pinderkaas, he left beofr eoffering any.

I think I need to get to bed. Got some nice pics of the place we went for food tonight. Fuk me, hthe wife was drinking 14 euro cocktails, I nearly sharted!


curious old fart said:


> There is an ice cream company in Texas whose's slogan was "We eat all we can and sell the rest." sounds like the Grey area has been taking lessons.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

I just deleted what I originally wrote, it involved ice cream though



jigfresh said:


> hey mate, my wife also reminded me princess can pump her milk, put it in bottles... then you can feed the babe overnight with fresh breast milk. Just warm it up.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im so helpless at night cuz shes on the breast. Ive just left her again to get some sleep in my flat. I didnt wanna leave but she told me to come home with a tear in her eye. It was this time last week that the princess told me she had been having back pain all day which turned out to be contractions lol. 1 week old my harri is already lol, dunt it go fecking quick lol





mr west said:


> Jus wish i could help the princess more but i just cant lactate. We might switch her to formular which would make it easier on the princess.


Try your other nipple westy hehe


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2011)

well we found my 3rd nipple today and she likes it, it's daddys little finger tip. She loves sucking on that. We had a really good day over at my parents, my brother and his wife and my sister and her hubby came up from the big smoke to see our daughter. She was as good as gold, she slept on every one lol and tonight she'll be mostly awake and scoffing the mummys milsh. Cant wait to get a move


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 28, 2011)

Keep at it Westy brova! Everything you grow is gold my friend. Especially third nipples! lol Have a good one bro


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

does daddy have trichomes on his fingertips......mmmmnnnnn, I wonder


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 29, 2011)

Feeling for you my friend, my best to your familly


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2011)

DST said:


> does daddy have trichomes on his fingertips......mmmmnnnnn, I wonder


haha no im a good daddy and wash my hands with anti-bac carex soap.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

How tricks in Blighty mate, another day of piss weather over here.


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2011)

Bits of heavy shit but mostly threatening dark clouds and strong north to south winds, autumn is deffo on its way lol. My dad took a beauti pic of the princess and Harriet had to post it on face book lol


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

hehe, checked it out, very nice mate. Your old man seems to have a good eye for the pics. I ain't been on FB for ages, just noticed that the wife has posted some pics of peeps who visited us, there's my massive outdoor girls lurking in the background, not sure whether to lol, or


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 29, 2011)

probabaly 

hope all's well westie


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

i was a bit  but thought, well it ain't illegal is it!


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2011)

Nah and most ppl dunno wot it is anyway


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 29, 2011)

Lil Harriet will be a week old soon!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Lil Harriet will be a week old soon!


she was a week old yesterday. seems to have gone so fast. partly due to the lack of sleep but u gotta love her she an angel no matter what


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey LGP, good to see you are doing well gal and loving motherhood. 

Big hug fae the dam to the ladies.....quick nod and a handshake for Westy, lol. What a proud Daddy he looks!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2011)

wheres the big fat blunt? lol cheers mate, the old lady who lives down but one gave us a card and a pair of jeans for Harry earlier today lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

Old ladies are cool like that. Nice one. And the joint goes without saying. I asked my wife about the FB pics, she said she had only shared them with me and her cousin, who smokes anyhoo.


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2011)

fair enough, I will say i aint seen em so see aint lieing lol


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

It wasn't because of the trees that she didn't share them, her cousins two young daughters where in the pics jumping around on the trampoline, and she wasn't sure about putting them straight onto the internet...isn't it horrible you have to even think of those things!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

My m8 got arrested at his 3 year old girls birthday party. He hired the local swimming pool and was filming it. Cut a long story short he got arrested and was page 5 of the News of the World. Wasnt a big article but implied he was a pedo and no mention of his daughters party. The pedo charges were dropped but hes getting done for putting the public in a state of alarm coz he went mental. Crazy shit. Just like D said. Sad


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

What is going on in our world, that's mental Bill. Poor guy.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Tell me about it. If I get caught with 50 plants Im looking anywhere between a hefty fine(if Im lucky) and 18 months. You get caught with 50 pics of child abuse, your put on a fucking course and try and rehabilitate you back into the community and move you next door to a primary school and prob give you the job as the janny. Laws are wrong. Pedo = death. Rant over. lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2011)

Theres a worry i dunt wanna tink about, my budest ways will go right out the window lol, everything has a rght to life excet mosquitoes and peedos


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

society is a fucked up place these days. im sure your angel will be fine with you two looking out for her tho lad. 

whats shakin in the tents then westy?


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Westy's big Chronic male is shaking by all accounts, shakin it's jizz over everything,


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2011)

lol yep and i got two rom males and ive binned one and kept one lol. The rom fem is still bit young for sexy time and the chron male is ready. I got an engineers dream at bout 7 weeks i think looking nice. My baby has had her first 2 oz of formula tonight, so far so good lol


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't even want to know what formula you are feeding her I'll wait until I need to know, lol. Poor thing. Bless her cotton socks! Okay, off to the pub, I'll raise one for Harriet


----------



## exodus mission (Aug 31, 2011)

Livers or Exodus

????????????????


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

Exodus me thinks......you got any pics without the lights on EM?


----------



## E M (Aug 31, 2011)

How are you DST i was thinking this as well due to the leaves being skinny and the serrations i will update a little l8rs with no sunshine 

Peace out


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 31, 2011)

Top of the morning westy. Hey good luck on your upcoming project. I know timing is always a concern but you may want to sample your Rom to see if you want to run with it or not. Maybe the Chronic will spice it up a bit but I'm no longer running my romulans as the high did not outweigh the bland taste. Maybe your pheno will be better 

Wakey bakey with some very tasty indie Qleaner this morning and about to pour my third cup. Puff puff pass,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 31, 2011)

Just between you and me though and I guess the rest of the world now, I do have some Redrom (Black Rose x Romulan) seeds that I made and when I can squeeze them in we will have a new strain in the world. IDK I'm so fuking stoned already lol, bepopping around to some Goldfinger!

BEWARE OF NANOBOTS

edit fuck me, I'm sitting here on the porch posting and my kitten just practically uprooted and destroyed my male DOG right in front of me. It will be ok they are so hearty. that's 2 fookups this morning cat.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

Talking of cats HC. I just found out the other day my cat Frankie has a love for money, mainly notes. He has his little hideout under my bed where he keeps all his shit. ie hair bobbles, bits of tinfoil and other random toys. Well the girl decided to do a spring clean and got everything out from under the bed. £35 sterling she found. The little bugger must be raiding my pockets when I come home pissed and leave my threads on the floor. I tested the theroy out by leaving a £20 note on the floor in the hallway, sure enough he picked it up and went under the bed. lol He goes mad for makeup brushes. I dare anyone to take a makeup brush off him


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

clepto-cat


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 31, 2011)

Good name for one of your new strains. Got a ring to it


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2011)

we harvested some chronic bud spluff for spluffing a choice few buds, the boy has a lovely smell to his trunk potant and spicey and fruity complex smell. The rom fem is a propper bushy indi structue whith and nice peppery spicey and complex smell to its stemm but the buds ait started yet. this rom chron project may take some refining. We'l see what the gals produce and then wot thew f1's give me.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2011)

Good luck with it Frederick my man. I am sure you'll do it justice.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 31, 2011)

I hate to be random, but. Has anyone on this great cheese forum smoke ''Cheesus''? I'm growing one out right now, Its finicky as hell just wondering if the smoke is any good?


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2011)

any cheese cross will be at least half decent lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah my baby girl has finally put some weight on from being born. She has put on 150grams in two days YAY!!! So i went to my mates and made a super blunt to celebrate lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Now i would take that over some stupid cigar that say's it's a girl any day!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2011)

damn westy that's making my head spin just looking at it. i can feel mesen turning grey.

grats on the little one putting on man


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> Yeah my baby girl has finally put some weight on from being born. She has put on 150grams in two days YAY!!! So i went to my mates and made a super blunt to celebrate lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


 
Good to hear your little one is doing good  How many grams are in that thing?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 1, 2011)

Gorlax said:


> Good to hear your little one is doing good  How many grams are in that thing?


he didnt weigh how much. just shoved it in, it was a cocktail of a few things. he's probably tell ya a bit more when i let him back on the computer lol


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

SuperDoober Mr Westio old chumly. I was expecting you to say I made a 150 gram joint, lol it took me a while to focus on how big that was, at first I thought, is that like a tube of tinfoil size, but then I saw fagarette box and went, "oh right, now I see".


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2011)

they are super kings cancer sticks so longer than normal fagarinos lol. We recon about 7 g of dpq, livers blues and ghs cheese collectively. It took 3 of us about an hour to shmoke and it got us very very stoned then had a dog spliff to top it up and get some nicoteen in our systems


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like fun lad....well except the nicorette thing at the end, lol. You must have been proper propered! Love it, good skillz.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> they are super kings cancer sticks so longer than normal fagarinos lol. We recon about 7 g of dpq, livers blues and ghs cheese collectively. It took 3 of us about an hour to shmoke and it got us very very stoned then had a dog spliff to top it up and get some nicoteen in our systems


Were they're any survivors : !)


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Were they're any survivors : !)


well we coughhed a lot but made it through pretty unscathed, in fact better off for it, u kno how u can breath better after a good cough


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

I am overcome by fear when I think about that doobie. I would go green.lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I am overcome by fear when I think about that doobie. I would go green.lol


Might do another one today if we get finished early lol, I'll weigh what goes in this time


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2011)

You still jumping about with Dean Gaffney.lol I still giggle at that. Im going to have a chilled one tonight after Golf. Ive got a little AK48 left


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

you still having to go to different shops to get boxes of those super blunts then westy me old china?


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2011)

nah, no joe daki shop round here sells em lol, i got em of the internest thingy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

off the old disinformation soupy pie way eh. have a good wee3kend lad, im off to put meat behind the face plate


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2011)

heres my 8 week old engineers deream and my 2 week chronic lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 2, 2011)

That ED looks fuckin sweet as a box sugar lumps. And a nice fat bud on her too mate. 

Just out of curiosity what reflector do you use with ya 600.


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2011)

Hiya willy mate, its a cool star 5" http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/pd-5-air-cooled-coolstar-reflector.cfm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2011)

looks real tasty that fred! and a dream to trim too. i'm getting the hump with the trimming involved with livers....


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2011)

Hows ur livers hard to trim don it kinda grows like cheese nae bother at all to trim.


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 3, 2011)

Those are lovely, Kudos!! I am nearing 6 weeks of flow on my Blue Cheese


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers G man, it kind of sneaked up on me that onje lol, must think bout chopping it i spoze, or i could leave it to go to ten lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2011)

high leaf i reckon but this run the branching structure was different. i know sounds daft but really it is same thing with the psycho tthey look nowt like the last run i'll show you comparison pics when they hit 9 weeks.


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2011)

I got two cheese and a livers at bout 7 weeks fallen al over the place


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2011)

Silver Bubble bubble hash fukkin rocks...hope your having a good one fred ad girls.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> heres my 8 week old engineers deream and my 2 week chronic lol


I had 100% germ rate with my Engineers Dream. Still got a bit left from my last run but will need to nurse it like a mofo. Nice stuff mate.


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2011)

that ed is an f1 from the original seeds, aint planted any of the stock yet lol, I liked it so much I kept it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> I got two cheese and a livers at bout 7 weeks fallen al over the place


Sounds like it's going to be a toasty fall


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2011)

yep its starting to feel like im back on the devil bus hurtling along at a good rate, reckon in a couple of weeks i can start playing with some deep blue back crossed to the livers/blues yay. My human girls are doing well too, Harriet's still gaining weight and the princess is having bout 4hrs sleep a day maybe more lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2011)

high jacking mr west thread lGP ere. got this sent to me and thought i would share







RIU rapped lol


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice bouquets indeed. I am sure Mr West doesn't mind the hijack lgp.


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2011)

Like i had a choice hahaha. I facebook raped her back anyway so hehehe


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/odd/news/a338570/woman-spikes-co-workers-with-cannabis-brownies.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

hahah now that's one to tell the grandkids. my brownies hospitalised 3 people muwhahahahaaaaa

morning Fred! nice bouquet. which florists you shoppin at?


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah now that's one to tell the grandkids. my brownies hospitalised 3 people muwhahahahaaaaa
> 
> morning Fred! nice bouquet. which florists you shoppin at?


Breeders Boutique


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol i thought the post was implying that a could make an order. sure i'm not the only one waiting.


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2011)

well the internal gubbins of the site will be up soon, you could always order and send a bank transfer.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 5, 2011)

price list?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2011)

check your rep mr.west


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2011)

yep email the site: [email protected] and one of the team will send ya details. All reg seeds are 30euros for 10 and the fem s1 dog kush is 50Euros for ten


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 6, 2011)

Looked at the BB page didn't see the Liver and CC???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

it's under smelly cherry bru!


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

Name confusions already, lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

lmao.... you know me and labeling don't get on well


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 6, 2011)

Are the names of the strains underneath the pics of each cola on the boutique page? If so I'm not able to see them.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh there is always one who has to be different, lol. Yes the names are underneath each pic, and yes I can see them, and yes I use IE9 so if I can see em, anyone can


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 6, 2011)

DST said:


> Oh there is always one who has to be different, lol. Yes the names are underneath each pic, and yes I can see them, and yes I use IE9 so if I can see em, anyone can


Maybe I am different or maybe I am just stupid. That was a legit question. Don't have a clue what IE9 is bru.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

Maybe both???? lol...sorry you asked for that, and I am only jesting as I was in the first post. IE9 is Internet Explorer version 9, so if you have MS Windows on your PC and update it then you will be running IE9 (which is shit but hey!) Try clicking the little siymbol on your browser that is nex to refresh and stop button (it's called the Compatability View and looks like two jaggy shapes that need joined together.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks I'll give it a try in a few! And alas my jovial friend perhaps you are right as I was not being facitious in my opening sentence above....becoming comfortably numb and being able to shut out the past comes at a price


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2011)

HC have a play with ya screen res i had to to get it all fitting in


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks westy, downloading internet explorer 9 as we speak. 

My girl has gone back to work, I made us a nice early dinner of shepards pie. Time to get a good stone on and rock out a bit lol. Need to restart my puter now man, catch ya


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2011)

good news from the baby camp. Hatti has exceeded her birth weight now and put on 7 ounces since friday lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 6, 2011)

I told ya ta change nipples man,,,nice job


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2011)

we got her birth certificate yesterday and registered with our doctors today, shes a proper person now lol


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

Super news Mr West. A proper person eh, practically grown up and going to school soon, lol. Hope you and the fam are good this morning!

Peace, DST


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 7, 2011)

DST said:


> Super news Mr West. A proper person eh, practically grown up and going to school soon, lol. Hope you and the fam are good this morning!
> 
> Peace, DST


 morning D. things are going alot better. they weighed harri on friday and she was 2620g. and when they weighed her yesterday she was 2840g. she may have been a slow starter but shes making up for it now


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes things are going swimmingly, only prob at me for the min is the cold wind coming from the west. Im sure it was hot wind when it started out across the Atlantic lol


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

hehe, the little muncher eh. That's great!!

And how are you managing without so much sleep LGP?



Lil ganja princess said:


> morning D. things are going alot better. they weighed harri on friday and she was 2620g. and when they weighed her yesterday she was 2840g. she may have been a slow starter but shes making up for it now





mr west said:


> Yes things are going swimmingly, only prob at me for the min is the cold wind coming from the west. Im sure it was hot wind when it started out across the Atlantic lol


Good good Mr West. we had plenty wind last night, was happy to have my ladies tucked up inside.


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah sleep is rare for the princess but shes coping with a smile on her face bless her. Love you baby!


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

Plenty time to sleep when you retire, lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2011)

I retired at the age of nineteen hahaha half my life ago. Quote from roadhouse " I'll get all the sleep I need when I'm dead "


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

Ach, how the landed gentry live eh!!! lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it's under smelly cherry bru!


 Ah Ha!!! So we should really be calling it Smelly Cherry??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2011)

call it what you like man.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

Mavis.........?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2011)

she'll answer to most things


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2011)

Slut............


----------



## exodus mission (Sep 7, 2011)

helloalowalow lol how is everyone doing.

west how the girls doing,
and hows the ladies cant forget them now

dst round 3 is over lol im on a livers hunt now

peace to all


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

Still nothing that I can help you with bro lol Good luck on your quest though my friend : !)

Laters


----------



## exodus mission (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you Hc i know you would if you were closer lol


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

I doubt you would want my Liver, unless you want cirrhosis - or something like that...lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2011)

I thought it was exo cheese u was after, thought u had the livers EM? 


http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2011/09/smoking-weed-is-really-bad-for-the-environment/


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't you go confusing us anymore than you already have Mr West!!!!!!!! lol.


mr west said:


> I thought it was exo cheese u was after, thought u had the livers EM?
> 
> 
> http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2011/09/smoking-weed-is-really-bad-for-the-environment/


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 8, 2011)

Interesting stuff mr west.


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey Mr West,, How is your little familly? Are you getting any sleep? Hope you guys are well


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah all is well in my world lol, her face is changing already its like a new baby every day lol. Shes starting to pack on the weight now lol. Sleep is a luxury I am less acquainted with these days, its the princess that's taking it for the team and doing all the night feeds.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2011)

You starting a grow journal Fred? lol.

Glad to hear all is moving along swimmingly.


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2011)

DST said:


> You starting a grow journal Fred? lol.
> 
> Glad to hear all is moving along swimmingly.


Every thing is going great , i can smell a dirty nappie at ten paces. My engineers dream and jack the ripper are at 9 weeks tomoz and need chopping badly lol. The chronic is fairly big .





















close up of chronic at nearly 3 weeks lol


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Sep 8, 2011)

Good shit man...what nutes were you using on tht bad bitch


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

And Fred hits us with the dank!!! Glad you took the bate lad, lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2011)

Im canna nutes, canna coco a+b canna boost and hammerhead pk 4/8 on this run. Canna coco pro + medium in 6.5 ltr square pots being fed 1.5 ltr every other day of water plus nutes


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my, a nutrient update as well! I have seen that Hammerhead before, looks like it is working out for ya lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2011)

crackin colas fred lad! that chronic is a BEAST


----------



## ghb (Sep 9, 2011)

mr west getting all scientific on us eh...... whats the ec and ph of the feed then?

congrats on the wee un mate, not been on here for a while, hope you and your family are doing well, the plants look lovely.


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> crackin colas fred lad! that chronic is a BEAST


lol its gonna be for sure, jus hope its not as bland as ppl say lol this aint the serious chronic anyway, what i remember from smoking this particulate "chronic bud" was nice and unique similer but way difrent to cheese. maybe it was a rare pheno might sprinkle some chronic spluff on a cheese at some point see what happens.


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2011)

ghb said:


> mr west getting all scientific on us eh...... whats the ec and ph of the feed then?
> 
> congrats on the wee un mate, not been on here for a while, hope you and your family are doing well, the plants look lovely.


I aint got an ec pen but the ph is normally 5.8ish


----------



## ghb (Sep 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> I aint got an ec pen but the ph is normally 5.8ish


nice, i try to get 5.8 in my coco too, gotta love the canna!


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Sep 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im canna nutes, canna coco a+b canna boost and hammerhead pk 4/8 on this run. Canna coco pro + medium in 6.5 ltr square pots being fed 1.5 ltr every other day of water plus nutes


kool! ...that's some awesOme lookin shit there my friend


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 9, 2011)

wots up with breeders boutique guys not able to do much on there is there a error on my side lmfao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey westy hows it going.

Saw your pics this morning but didn't post right after....let them shine for a while. Real nice shots and real super looking pot too mate! Nice work


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 9, 2011)

Holy big ass buds Westy. Your garden is looking dank. . . You should truly consider some Chronic spluff on a Cheese, too . . . I like the way you think.


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2011)

The site is under construction that's why you can't do anything.... BB told everyone that they would update all interested parties when the site is fully operational. At the moment all enquiries should be sent to their email address. It's a bit of a Death Star 2 and got big holes in the back end........



cheddar1985 said:


> wots up with breeders boutique guys not able to do much on there is there a error on my side lmfao


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> Every thing is going great , i can smell a dirty nappie at ten paces. My engineers dream and jack the ripper are at 9 weeks tomoz and need chopping badly lol. The chronic is fairly big .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


page bumpage


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh by the way I took the engineers dream yesterday morning lol.


----------



## nog (Sep 10, 2011)

Mods, this thread needs sorting out its too long for anyone but a long term prisoner in solitary to read, a chunk of old parmesan left in your buds for a week will give them a lovely cheesy smell.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 10, 2011)

nog said:


> Mods, this thread needs sorting out its too long for anyone but a long term prisoner in solitary to read, a chunk of old parmesan left in your buds for a week will give them a lovely cheesy smell.


 I wouldn't worry about it Mods. Mr west continues to give great advise. This is a great J.


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2011)

everyone knows it takes a while to mature, good cheese lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 10, 2011)

Mwwwuauahahhahahaha good one, Westy. I'll agree to that 

Hope you're havin' yourselves a good one over there.


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 10, 2011)

Those buds are gorgeous


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 10, 2011)

Me again, did ever try to water cure your buds? I am curious about it...


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2011)

Inever did try water curing my buds but hear its a smooth smoke, tho it does slightly decrease your yield somewhat


----------



## rasclot (Sep 11, 2011)

how have u got ur air cooled light set up mate?
lookin good as always mate ras


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2011)

rasclot said:


> how have u got ur air cooled light set up mate?
> lookin good as always mate ras


yeah its a cool star 5" hood.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> yeah its a cool star 5" hood.


lol but how is it all set up?
need sum advice dunno if i got my cool tube set up right?


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2011)

oh right i have my fan sucking air through the carbon filter then thrugh the hood and out so i have, can - hood - fan - out


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey westy what's the good word mate. Beautiful morning over in this part of the world


----------



## rasclot (Sep 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> oh right i have my fan sucking air through the carbon filter then thrugh the hood and out so i have, can - hood - fan - out[/QUOT
> ive got mine setup like can-fan-hood-out would that make n e diference to urs?
> im struglin to keep the temp down since i put my veg box in the bottom of the closet n e ideas?ras


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

According to my buddy, who is an Electrical Engineer, blowing air onto (BULBS OF COURSE!) fans somehow reduces the life span of the light and is not as effecient, ideally air should be sucked over them, god knows what the science is behind it though. Perhaps if you try can-hood-fan-out you would see a difference, and if possible add a duct after the can and run that into the veg box....If your can is in the flower box then that will be sucking up air from the veg box into he flower box. Is it possible to remove air from the veg box seperately?


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 11, 2011)

DST said:


> blowing air onto fans


You mean on to the bulbs, DST? Thing is, they say for the carbon filter to work best it should be butted up right against the fan... I've had numerous people tell me that at different grow shops here. Just what I heard.

Hope yer havin' a good one, Mr West. Sunday is a great day to snuggle with the family allllll day. And get REAL high.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

haha, yup, that is what I mean, lol. Will edit it for the sake of confusing stoned people, lol

Ach, "they" say a lot of things, just like my mate say's not to blow air onto lights, lol. I guess it depends on if you are exhausting through/cooling lights or not


Bobotrank said:


> You mean on to the bulbs, DST? Thing is, they say for the carbon filter to work best it should be butted up right against the fan... I've had numerous people tell me that at different grow shops here. Just what I heard.
> 
> Hope yer havin' a good one, Mr West. Sunday is a great day to snuggle with the family allllll day. And get REAL high.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2011)

DST said:


> According to my buddy, who is an Electrical Engineer, blowing air onto (BULBS OF COURSE!) fans somehow reduces the life span of the light and is not as effecient, ideally air should be sucked over them, god knows what the science is behind it though.


As I understand it the pressure put on the bulb is what makes the difference. When you 'blow' over a fan it compresses the bulb a bit... when you 'pull' air over the bulb, the fan puts negative pressure on the bulb, thus preserving it's life. I don't think it makes too much difference though. However if you have a long run of ducting or a lot of turns, etc, that could increase the pressure on the bulb with the fan before it.

Also, I didn't realize they were giving prisoners in solitary internet access. That's cool. I should email my buddy.


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2011)

some say what ever works is the way


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> some say what ever works is the way


That's what I live by. The only place my fan will fit is after my lights, so that's where it goes. I just like to fill my head with worthless information.

A bit late, but it's good to see your baby is an official person now, lol. I guess you are officially a dad now. Congrats.


----------



## ryanbenito (Sep 11, 2011)

i'm doin some big buddha freezecheese,hav u heard much about them also bb-cheesy dick! Any info would be grate or even general cheese grown info,as this is my 1st time runn cheese, cheers lov the thread by the way


----------



## rasclot (Sep 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> some say what ever works is the way


if it aint broke dont fix it lol
i made a few adjustments in there things should be ok now ras


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

Whats for u wont go by u.lol U getting much sleep Fred???


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2011)

I have an inline sucking air through the light. Also have one intaking into it but before it gets to the light it y's off and blows fresh air into the room so only half of the intake actually blows through the light. The 1k stays relatively cool so that I can keep my hand on top of the hood no problem and on the glass for a few seconds before it gets to warm. 

How's it going pops lol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

hows tings fred LGP an baby H? 

that chronic still reaching for the stars?


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2011)

chronic bud at 3 weeks 3 days flores











smells great too


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2011)

Lovely, and only a few days older (in bloom) than Harriet.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

christ on a trike 3 weeks?!?!?! going to be some cola that fred.


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah cof ill know when this gets to 9 weeks lol


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> yeah cof ill know when this gets to 9 weeks lol


Somehow I think you'll be able to remember her start date.

 
cof


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Somehow I think you'll be able to remember her start date.
> 
> 
> cof


shame itll be finished b4 anything momentous happens in Hatties life


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

May be she'll be the first baby to walk at 9 weeks!!! You'll have her making you cuppas in a few months, lol. My step Dad always told me I was the best Tea maker in Scotland, lol. I was quite a slow kid, it took me a while to figure he just wanted me to make him a brew, lol.

Is the chronic a sativa based plant? I actually don't think I have smoked chronic......


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2011)

Our Chronic is a true connoisseurs strain. Its hard hitting with a real knockout punch. Chronic is regarded as a high yielding plant whilst still maintaining excellent quality. Chronic provides a perfect balance. It is grown by those in the know for its nice mix of strength, yield and sweet floral taste. Chronic is easy to grow and can be grown outdoors if the climate is warm.






INDOOR / OUTDOOR Indoor
TYPE Indica / Sativa (75/25)
PLANT HEIGHT Small-Medium 
(90-110cm)
FLOWERING TIME 8/10 Weeks indoor
HARVEST Late September if outdoor
YIELD 500-700 g/m2


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2011)

it dont look small to medium, it looks big to beastly lol. defo over 5 foot, not as tall as me but as tall as the princess so bout 5'8" ish


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 13, 2011)

View attachment 1783997
MONSTER CHEESE for Mr WEST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol hem, you droppin bombs all over the place! nice cheese


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol hem, you droppin bombs all over the place! nice cheese


 LOL thanks T!!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2011)

BIG up! The CHEESE


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 13, 2011)

who's cheese ya growin, hem?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

Heu there bobo, I was just eyeballin that plant of hemlocks myself...she a beaut!


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2011)

heres my clone tent fallinhg over itself last week i tied a few up well the princess did.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2011)

Staggering around drunk from thc overload.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 14, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> who's cheese ya growin, hem?


 Green house seeds bobo....


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> heres my clone tent fallinhg over itself last week i tied a few up well the princess did.


Lookin good fred !! Check my journal bro somethin nice in there for you!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

whats in this tent then fred?


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2011)

1 x engineers dream and 1 x jack the ripper 2 x exo cheese and 1 x livers/blues, hopefully seeded up from Jake blues we'll see soon enough lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice Hem. Can't wait to see how she turns out. 

Tent is looking great, Mr West.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> 1 x engineers dream and 1 x jack the ripper 2 x exo cheese and 1 x livers/blues, hopefully seeded up from Jake blues we'll see soon enough lol


walka fookin walka there J! It's been bumped once but heck i'll bump that again!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

That's what I'm talkin'bout, HC. It was hard to do from my smartphone lol


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Sep 14, 2011)

Good shit in here


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice grow mate, have you smoked engineers dream before? Is it any good?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> Nice grow mate, have you smoked engineers dream before? Is it any good?


Isn't that westys creation?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2011)

that one's DST's and yeah it's cracking smoke greek! and come to think of it, you've smoked it before with me hahhahaha


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Isn't that westys creation?


DST's

 
cof


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2011)

engineers dream is dpq(deep purple x qurkle) x casey jones, the dpq was my creation but dst crossed it with the casey jones.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> engineers dream is dpq(deep purple x qurkle) x casey jones, the dpq was my creation but dst crossed it with the casey jones.


Gothcha  I knew you were involved somehow in it's creation lol

You had me cracking up last night westy, picturing you taking bong rips near the tent inlet and trying not to wake up the girls! Classic!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2011)

thats just what it was lol, desperately trying not to cough a lung up, did a good job of it too lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> thats just what it was lol, desperately trying not to cough a lung up, did a good job of it too lol


Bump for chuckle lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2011)

Our aim is to keep this toilet tidy, your aim will help.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> Our aim is to keep this toilet tidy, your aim will help.


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2011)

just watched the all blacks trounce japan in the rugby world cup lmfao. They gonna be hard to beat this time lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> just watched the all blacks trounce japan in the rugby world cup lmfao. They gonna be hard to beat this time lol.


I was giggling watching the US play Russia yesterday, I got the impression that some of the dudes in the US rugby team didn't really know the rules, like blatantly picking up the ball out of a maul but completely offside. I saw them giving a penalty away when two guys double teamed a player, it was total American football, the player was like "what the fuk did I do wrong??!" lol.

EDIT: Saying that though, I guess US American Football teams must laugh at the European American Football teams, with all the NFL drop outs playing for them....


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2011)

I used to play rugby as a teen lol, I was a lot heavier then tho lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

i was prop forward for the school as a kid. couldn't run for toffee though haaha. have to say i much prefer the ozzy rules stuff to our version or the shermans.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2011)

Aye, but yer a lot lighter on yer feet today, hehe. What's flying yer craft this afternoon MR West, till on the Engineer?


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Aye, but yer a lot lighter on yer feet today, hehe. What's flying yer craft this afternoon MR West, till on the Engineer?


no, well yes and no, I been mixing it up with some jack the ripper that seems to be a bit seeded. All shit seeds so far bar two wich will be chronic jack the ripper or jtr selfed but ive neer had it self in the past, yippi lol. the most of the seeds wer outside the bud so it must be the chronic that was in there. I would of had my hand up between donnys legs if we was playing on same side lol as I played second row.


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2011)

Like a ventriloquists dummy eh, lol.


mr west said:


> I would of had my hand up between donnys legs if we was playing on same side lol as I played second row.


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2011)

rubbing my face up along side his stubbly thighs covered in vasoline, no wonder so many closet gays play rugby lmao. Beach volley ball is more my sort of game these days and watching not playing lol,


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 17, 2011)

lol at the Rugby comment, basket ball is my game. Mr West how does your cheese usually take? I am at 10 weeks flowering and they still need at least an other week


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2011)

the cheese is good normally at round the ten week mark, I thought the blueberry was a 8 weeker?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Westy is the psyco killer one of yours????


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2011)

yep thats deep purple x psychosis x jack the ripper and its a handsome smoke, jus been chuffin on some round my mates. Lemon fuel skunky yumster


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> yep thats deep purple x psychosis x jack the ripper and its a handsome smoke, jus been chuffin on some round my mates. Lemon fuel skunky yumster


The uk greek is interested in it. Ill point him in your direction m8


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> rubbing my face up along side his stubbly thighs covered in vasoline, no wonder so many closet gays play rugby lmao. Beach volley ball is more my sort of game these days and watching not playing lol,


Who do you watch,,,,been out of it for a little while, prolly wouldn't recognize most of the new players


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2011)

i watch any of the women's teams even the hairy ones lol. It doesn't get much air play over in this country so we only get a look at the Olympics


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> i watch any of the women's teams even the hairy ones lol. It doesn't get much air play over in this country so we only get a look at the Olympics


 LOL, only during the Olympics...LOL...
So If it were on regularly you would watch, hairy women you say?


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2011)

What with hd tv these day u can see all the spiders legs quite clearly. Tbh i aint seen it in years and i aint that rich that i have an hd tv lmao. Websites looking nearly finished lol, only the important stuff left to go lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2011)

heres the chronic bud at jus over 4 weeks in and the rom at 3 weeks and the psycho killer at 3 weeks.


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 18, 2011)

looking awesome mate that first pic is going to be 1 massive cola


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> heres the chronic bud at jus over 4 weeks in and the rom at 3 weeks and the psycho killer at 3 weeks.


didnt realise it was last post on the page lol, page bump, yeah that chronic bud is gonna be a beast


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice work with that Chronic she is a beast, did you grow from clone or seed? 
Do you spray your plants? Your Killer looks wet (that's sounds so dirty...)


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2011)

yeah i had jus sprayed em b4 lights out lol, lil bit of forti lome


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey Fred, always good to bump the update, or I'd have missed it. Like the lads say, Chronic looks pretty dam MASSIEF. Hope yer having a good Sunday with your fine ladies, pass LGP and little H my love. Peace bru, DST


----------



## E M (Sep 18, 2011)

hello all i found something really interesting http://clear-uk.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/CLEARplan.pdf


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2011)

I was thinking bout u earlier Em mate, how's that seed site of urs going?


----------



## E M (Sep 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> I was thinking bout u earlier Em mate, how's that seed site of urs going?


Hi West mate we are all good here mate its really doing well when do you want us to add your beans to it 

we are back in dam next week more filming then in spain on the 29th so busy busy

hows you, missy and the beautiful little 1


----------



## E M (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello All we have a new promo code for all RIU Members to use at seaofseeds.com (ROLLITUP-420) 

Enjoy a 5% discount on your next orders


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

hey hey westy my man, i thought my QQ cola was big. that thing is going to be a real louisville slugger for sure! grats man.


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah its been a while since i had a dd


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

said the vicar to his wife! boom boom. 

hows family life then bro? all good i hope!


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2011)

Things on the whole are fantastic, every day shes getting more so, its great.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 19, 2011)

I can see your proud smile from here. That's awesome.


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2011)

Its a constant grin, even when its the crack of sparrow fart screaming in ya face with a toxic nappy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 20, 2011)

You have a way with words mate lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2011)

I love the English language and its many ways to express delight or disgust. We have just upgraded to a 5oz bottle at feeds from a 4oz. Not had that 5oz nappy yet but it must be close lol. Its like playing pass tha parcel or statues wen going near her just in case


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

I changed my first nappy ever a couple of weeks ago with my 1 year old neice. Not good. Blood, guts and cuts, no bother, I can help. Bit of shite - I run a country mile. Can feel my stomach turning.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 20, 2011)

i think if i even tried there'd be two messes to clean up... the baby and my vomit..


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2011)

you boys are weak men then lmao, shit never hurt anyone lol even if its projectile in ya face, its warm and soft at first. Jus dunae let it dry cuz it crusts right up and could give u a nasty scratch lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

Im gonae put u on ignore Mr West if this talk continues.lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2011)

so u cant even talk bout shit now ffs


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

It totally turns my stomach. I can talk shit though, no problem.lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2011)

oh mate sorry haha. I shan't regal memory's of being a personal assistant to 25 old and infermed ppl then lol. Are you a picky eater aswell billy? nothing too spicy or complicated?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 20, 2011)

with the amount that pours outta ya gob i'm surprised



supersillybilly said:


> It totally turns my stomach. I can talk shit though, no problem.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2011)

I can eat anything m8 apart from the usual suspects like squid, cuttlefish, generally stupid fish u shouldn't eat.lol My mum works in an old folks home. Dont know how the fuck she can do it. Cheers Mantz, yer no bad yourself.lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2011)

Well this jack the ripper cut i have smells slightly sicky and very lemoney with an underlining haze another complex hard to explain smel lol and the stone is nice and strong good for pain with a euphoric cerebral disconection.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> Well this jack the ripper cut i have smells slightly sicky and very lemoney with an underlining haze another complex hard to explain smel lol and the stone is nice and strong good for pain with a euphoric cerebral disconection.


 Now thats sounds good. 
How are you my friend. Hows BB doing??


----------



## mr west (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey Hem mate, BB websites nearly done, dunno what the hold up is tbh. Man i should of learnt to do this stuff at collage wen i had the chance instead of getting stoned and playing cards lol


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hey Hem mate, BB websites nearly done, dunno what the hold up is tbh. Man i should of learnt to do this stuff at collage wen i had the chance instead of getting stoned and playing cards lol


 yeah but you wouldn't be able to roll or play cards, and both of those are the skills that get ya through life...LOL...LOL..

Glad to hear bout BB! I'm gonna have some great pics of smelly cherry this go round..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

*euphoric cerebral disconnection

i could do with some of that right about now. BB is nearly there payment system is in place just a bit of tarting up left 
*


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

Good to hear Don. Best get applications sent off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2011)

wooot woooooot exciting times are just ahead


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

Guard cats


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2011)

pretty puddy cats


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Guard cats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ginger cat is saying "if I just pull that plug out....................." hahahaha


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 21, 2011)

View attachment 1798041
BB's Smelly Cherry


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah billy Bam Bam may be a youngster now (15 wks) but I can tell he will be ruling the house pretty soon. He can already kick pebbles ass when they are playing but still has respect for Patches in the front. He's a terror though lol

Here ya go hem, I'll big this beauty up for you. She looks sweet!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2011)

Aye HC, patches looks live a seasoned vet.lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2011)

hey guys whats crackin?


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Patches, aka, Bagpuss, "what Patches say's goes, nuff said!" lol
>>>>looks hard as nails.






Evening Westy, checked your email of late lad? lol.

How the crew?


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2011)

yeah i dunno what to say in reply to that email apart from "ok" as the majority of it went over my baby brained head lol. We are all fine, jus got back from my mums lol, princess is on the playstation and the lill angle is in her cot lol. Time by pink Floyd just came on my media player live lol. Quite poinient and im gonna skin up a big after tea biffta bring it on lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

"lill angle"? lol, I did giggle. 

Sounds like bliss with the wee one tucked up. did you see the Floyd programmes on the Beeb the other night, live at Pompei was a bit fun.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

oh, and ok was enough, lol.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 21, 2011)

Mr west wot u doin up this late lad u not tryin to catch up on sleep??? so i guess princess is doin all the night work ???lol!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Mr west wot u doin up this late lad u not tryin to catch up on sleep??? so i guess princess is doin all the night work ???lol!!


its not late its only 10pm lol. The princess needs a medal and a cup and a plaque


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2011)

DST said:


> "lill angle"? lol, I did giggle.
> 
> Sounds like bliss with the wee one tucked up. did you see the Floyd programmes on the Beeb the other night, live at Pompei was a bit fun.


I saw pink floyed at nebworth in the pishing rain, still fucking awesome tho. Didnt catch any of the progs this time round lol. My lill angle is being obtuse at the min lol


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> My lill angle is being obtuse at the min lol


Now THAT is funny right there. Glad things are good.


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2011)

Now she's being really acute bless her


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2011)

Been having a shitty day... you've definitely brightened it up. I bet it's nice for the princess to get a little ps3 time in. Are you/her going to pick up MW3?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

Shitty days suck man, hope yourn gets better : !)


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2011)

i like it when i can cheer ppl up lol. I will get mw3 but wont rush out to get it lol


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

we like aw-cute better.


mr west said:


> Now she's being really acute bless her





jigfresh said:


> Been having a shitty day... you've definitely brightened it up. I bet it's nice for the princess to get a little ps3 time in. Are you/her going to pick up MW3?


Mw-ahahahaha3, is that a right laugh or what??

Sorry couldn't resist and haven't got a clue what language you are talking so felt like I had to say something stupid to sound clever. Whats MuhWah3?


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2011)

Modern warfare 3 its the new playstation game thats coming out soon. Nernight and pleasant dreams of rock hard solid buds or something


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2011)

is dyslexia hereditary?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> is dyslexia hereditary?


Is diarrhea hereditary..................coz Ive got some in my jeans.lol


----------



## well grow (Sep 22, 2011)

Hay westie how is going long time no see haha. I've been looking at your girls and you still got it man. Talk soon  out man.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> is dyslexia hereditary?


They say it is. More common in boys, so with any luck little H will be an avid reader who loves school. Biggest thing is to catch it early and treat it early. Keep a close eye out, get er tested and fingers crossed.


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2011)

yep i was diagnosed at the young age of 7 and had appropriate extra English lessons so with luck eh? Big noses run im my family as do big feet lmao. If your nose runs and ur feet smell your upside down.


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2011)

you're gonna have an olypic swimmer then by the sounds of things mr mcwest. 

it's on with the jokes in here tonight, giggles all round


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2011)

I have some new crosses to play with lol. jake blues( deep blues) x exo cheese also some jake blues cross livers/ blues yippi


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> I have some new crosses to play with lol. jake blues( deep blues) x exo cheese also some jake blues cross livers/ blues yippi


who made those babies? sounds pretty amazing to me.

maybe get a new filter first though eh?

stinky stinky


----------



## well grow (Sep 22, 2011)

I have never heard of these strains westie, have I really been away that long??


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> I have some new crosses to play with lol. jake blues( deep blues) x exo cheese also some jake blues cross livers/ blues yippi


jake blue x exo. Me like the sound of that. Bet you find a cracking pheno of that one


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2011)

well grow said:


> I have never heard of these strains westie, have I really been away that long??



yes, yes you have been away that long. Yeah they my creations lol. I havent done a cheese cross yet so i thought id give it a go


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds splendid Fred. What you looking for in this cross?


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2011)

clone only potency with a possible increase in yield. I shall take a cut off the jake blues cut soon as hes grown lovely now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2011)

dank plus dank = new dank. nice work westy mate. i wonder if there'll be any throwback exo pheno's to play around with.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 23, 2011)

How's it Freddo, long time friend. Those sound like some exciting crosse's you got there to ' play with ' lol. Cant wait to see the outcome on those and the name's....Look's like some ' Extra Mature Chedder on Da Menu ' mmmmmm

cgg


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2011)

hi guys so breeders butique is for sale on http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2011)

gone a bit fucking quiet in here


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 24, 2011)

Ah you prolly dunna want a blue highlander around


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2011)

you sad mate, is it gravity getting u down


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 24, 2011)

nope. Same old same old is getting old. She's like my shadow, I cannot get rid of her. Kick her out of the house and she comes right back.

Haven't talked to ya in a week, how's HA


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 24, 2011)

Methinks I need to start hanging over here too!
I just like lurking but I am trying to be more social!
Getting a bit late across the pond though eh! The little one sleeping the night yet?

**Sorry your down HC, women! can't live with em', can't live with em....... lol
some of em are just nucking futs!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah and one of those fucking nuts are mine. Can't live with them can't kill em


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, ya could but that would be counterproductive. You could be like, "I'm going through this anal phase" and make her wanna leave lol 
roflmao, ok there was some lecherous shit on tv that made me think of that. hahahhah, just kidding that's what started Lorena Bobbit no?
You got her dickmatized HC!


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2011)

Sending some good luck chromosones your way HC!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to Aunt Julies's agony page. Relationships get like habits after awhile, the convenience of a partner makes ya lazy. Maybe a letter with how u feel and what ud like to do about it would make the right move. Even if u dont give it to her it might feel better just writing it all down to get it out of ya head.


----------



## E M (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol make sure you burn that letter after HC otherwise you might wake up if she give you that privillage lol to see all your lovely ladies shredded up on the floor


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 25, 2011)

I am of the mind that he is trying to make a break because he has expressed his dissatisfaction with the return on equity in the relationship before and it doesn't seem to be taken seriously. It is possible to just not be able to connect with your partner anymore in that what you want is not something that she can readily provide because it's just not there. Or worse she is actually mental where in her mind everything is wonderful and HC takes care of her and she is a good partner and the sky is not cloudy for days. tee hee.... I think he did tell her how he felt, I think it's more about getting it now! Or perhaps I am mental and didn't understand either  My ex-wife is nutz, like for real. That bipolar can be a real muther fucker! what was it you said HC oye vaye or something!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 25, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Well, ya could but that would be counterproductive. You could be like, "I'm going through this anal phase" and make her wanna leave lol
> roflmao, ok there was some lecherous shit on tv that made me think of that. hahahhah, just kidding that's what started Lorena Bobbit no?
> You got her dickmatized HC!


I saw Sam Kinison before he died and have tried taking his advice,,,,"Stop shaving, stop bathing, spend all the friggen money for bills on coke ya know shit like that until she finally comes to you sobbing and says I have to leave I just can't take it anymore" hehehe. Well not quite that extreme but even that didna work lol

RIP Sam

Cowboy is really quite perceptive . You hit the nail sq on the head with both

Soz godfather, you've heard this too many times and you don't need to be hearing it on your thread....woof,,,,cough cough>>>>>pass ; !)


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 25, 2011)

Ya, sorry boss! I didn't mean to be all hijax either. puff puff pass...... 
Holy crap kushage, talkative even in print lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2011)

I have about 4 good joints worth of D og kush left, i smashed my spoon the other day. Gutted, i loved that fdd poon


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> I have about 4 good joints worth of D og kush left, i smashed my spoon the other day. Gutted, i loved that fdd poon


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but there will be no inventory of fdd glass until after fall harvest. That's the major drawback to glass...I've stood in stunned silence too many times with visions of many a good bowl that had been shared, now lying in shards.

 
cof


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2011)

Ill have to get used to using the princesses spoon i guess


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2011)

at least you have a spare....Christmas is getting near.


cof


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2011)

the goose is getting fat


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> the goose is getting fat


and how about little HA?

 
cof


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 25, 2011)

Haha fred so is the misses shoppin money !


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2011)

Harriet is getting longer lol we got midwifes on thursday at 420 funnily enough, she's out growing her onesies every day


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/biker-crash-2011-09-23
can u watch this without flinching?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 25, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!! My heart stopped.


----------



## E M (Sep 26, 2011)

he's lucky a little to left shiiiiit how is all anyways?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/biker-crash-2011-09-23
> can u watch this without flinching?


Jesus...........so close


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2011)

Morning chaps hows the monday feeling today


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2011)

Flying Spag Monster gets chopped today. Little people fly off to Scotland as well. Funny how you can get use to them babbling away, lol. Playmobil battles are already commencing!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2011)

So a sad / happy one for you then D, sad cuz they going and happy cuz u get to chop fsm. Or sad cuz ya chopping and happy cuz they going lol (more like how id feel) lol.


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 26, 2011)

Greetings Mr West and Friends

How is everyone doing?


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2011)

Every ones fine and dandy. I had to go out today to buy the next biggest nappies cuz the smallest ones are too tight now lol. Aww shes getting bigger lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 26, 2011)

They grow so fast, enjoy it while they are small it doesn't last long.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 26, 2011)

see you there with your haircut and all levels..LOL..
Happy Monday Mr West


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2011)

I badly need a hair cut, its been bout 7 weeks lol, im normaly shrt short no attachment on the clippers short. Itll be getting in my eyes next lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 26, 2011)

go for a mullet westy... business up front.. party in the back.... lol










mr west said:


> I badly need a hair cut, its been bout 7 weeks lol, im normaly shrt short no attachment on the clippers short. Itll be getting in my eyes next lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2011)

LOL Mullets rock


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 26, 2011)

they're right up there... with speedos...



mr west said:


> LOL Mullets rock


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2011)

I would wear speedos but havent got the ears for a mullet or maybe i have just the right size ears for a mullet.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> I would wear speedos but havent got the ears for a mullet or maybe i have just the right size ears for a mullet.


Tell me u wouldny wear speedos m8


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 26, 2011)

budgie smugglers..


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2011)

ok let me rephrase that, I would getaway with wearing speedos, possibly lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 26, 2011)

i found a picture of a guy with a mullet in a speedo... but i'm far too disturbed now to post it..


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i found a picture of a guy with a mullet in a speedo... but i'm far too disturbed now to post it..


i nearly looked for one earlier lol, but thought better of it. Now i wanna see what u found lol


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Sep 26, 2011)

More like nut huggers! Lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 26, 2011)

my eyes are bleeding.. thanks..


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

Jesus mother of god. If its not talk of shite on this thread, its mullets, speedos and hairy men in speedos wae a shooter.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 26, 2011)

billy's having a wank over that lot..


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> billy's having a wank over that lot..


and your having one over the thought of me having one, over that. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 26, 2011)

nah mate... that grey mullets got me going lol



supersillybilly said:


> and your having one over the thought of me having one, over that. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 26, 2011)

phew, I thought I was the only one 



mantiszn said:


> nah mate... that grey mullets got me going lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2011)

Making me lol out loud while the baby is unsettled. De seeding weed is more of a bind than trimming it ffs im jus on the firsts tray too lol got many trays to do yet.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2011)

I much prefer a pig tail.....or a Charlie Nicholas perm Not saying that I had either style or owt.


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2011)

DST said:


> I much prefer a pig tail.....or a Charlie Nicholas perm Not saying that I had either style or owt.


you would look good with a Kevin keagan half perm at the back and parting at the side.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 26, 2011)

Man, I was laughing like a mother fucker then walked right into the mulleted salami festival. It's all fun and games till someone looses an eye, man you just can't unsee it.... the damage done..... the mullet is bad but slung with banana hammock just takes it beyond the pale.... oh the humanity.... roflmao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 27, 2011)

Breeders boutique thread is gone?!?! What's up with that?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Breeders boutique thread is gone?!?! What's up with that?


That is seriously disappointing. I really don't understand this website sometimes.


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2011)

that's because we only put our hard man hours into the site and don't send it thousands of dollars in advertising....you know, HIT SCORE = Advertising revenue, but I guess the moderators and people running the site feel that by deleting threads they are protecting their advertising revenue for the likes of Nirvana and Attitude. Which is actually quite laughable really when we are the ones who create the hit score...

Good morning RIU, think I'll go and post a few things and keep your advertising revenuechannel open for you guys, BECAUSE I AM NICE LIKE THAT!!!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been on here a good few years. Never once used nirvana or attitude.


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2011)

Advertising doesn't always work willy. lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2011)

May aswell advertise chilli seeds for the chance of willy putting his hand in his pocket lmao. They aint took my sig from me yet so i guess i have to go advertize myself and get the click count up.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

Lmfao freds the man post all over the gaff bro lol abit petty on riu at most of the times so i cant say i saw it comin. Wot do they want for advertising? £?


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2011)

Hahaha, since i posted i aint had time family stuff u knjow


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha i know the feelin pal it only gets harder till they are old enough to fly the nest lol!!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 27, 2011)

Good Morning Mr West. Stopin in for a hello and how ya doin? Weather is getting better here. cooling off at night finally.


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2011)

he weather heres been balmy nice for the time of year proper lovely autumn september


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 27, 2011)

s'posed to be a heatwave later this week.. indian summer or some shit



mr west said:


> he weather heres been balmy nice for the time of year proper lovely autumn september


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Haha i know the feelin pal it only gets harder till they are old enough to fly the nest lol!!


That is debatable imho, I have really enjoyed raising my children. For ten years straight we practically lived at the baseball fields! It was consuming but rewarding, I would do it again all just to do it. again. They get more fun as they get older I think. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2011)

Im loving every min and i know its gonna get better, Im really looking forward to imparting my knowledge and wisdom lol. Poor gal lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2011)

Your a good man Mr. West!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im loving every min and i know its gonna get better, Im really looking forward to imparting my knowledge and wisdom lol. Poor gal lol


a little ms Mr. west. She may teach you a few things(about yourself) as well.

<< to good health n lots of happiness. and send the princess(or is she the queen now?) my well wishes.


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2011)

Promotions


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> Promotions


 Sounds as if Promotions are in order.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm either losing my mind, or a post disappeared from your thread. I'm positive DST was the top post in this page. Strange stuff I tell you.

I hope I didn't miss any of those promotions for being too quick on the draw.


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'm either losing my mind, or a post disappeared from your thread. I'm positive DST was the top post in this page. Strange stuff I tell you.
> 
> I hope I didn't miss any of those promotions for being too quick on the draw.


well if u are too quick ill send ya somink


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2011)

Cheers J..


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2011)

Spooky J.....

Love you guys!!!!!!! Bigs hugs to wee H!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah i wasnt sure to say thats kool J


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 27, 2011)

haha fred wot u sendin me then bro lol!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2011)

Good vibes?


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2011)

chronic bud at 5 weeks4 days and romulan at 3 weeks and 4 days.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2011)

noyce!
Looks fantastic!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2011)

That chronic looks real nice. I love the edges on the romulan too. Where's the chronic from?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks Good Mr West! I like the close up shot


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 28, 2011)

She is a beast, nice work. How are the women of your life doing ?


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

I wonder if the Romulan will be nicer than the TWXRomulan which makes great erl, but isnnae much to write home about. Chronic looks chronically big.


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2011)

Ladys are behaving properly. The princess got bitten by an insect on the face through the night lol looks like ive give her a right hook lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> Ladys are behaving properly. The princess got bitten by an insect on the face through the night lol looks like ive give her a right hook lol.


and that's your story and you're sticking with it.


cof


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2011)

lol, shes got two bites now lol, another appeared on her upper lid, weve put some steroid cream on em both. Its the heatwave im guessing cuz insects are on their last days normally at this time of year. Its spider season.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

A left and an upper cut, that's just wrong Fred, lol!! Does steroid creme make you want to go and lift weights?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 28, 2011)

Dst course it does bro its called a face lift lol!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2011)

nah its just an anti inflammatory cream to take the swelling down lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> Ladys are behaving properly. The princess got bitten by an insect on the face through the night lol looks like ive give her a right hook lol.


 or and Irish Kiss..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

damn fred you could recycle that chronic stem and use it as a ships mast. ive got one of those big ass spiders strutting round my bins. ive asked him to shift but i'm not telling him....


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Man, that spider looks nasty. I got bit by a brown recluse and had to spend a couple weeks in the hospital a few years back. That was fun, the damn think crawled into my britches next to my bed at night and I pulled it right up into position. Within two days there was a square foot of swelling centered about 2 inches from my junk...... oh ya.... good times! Hope the little lady gets to feeling better and the swell goes away bud!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2011)

wow man. Fuck that! Im glad he missed your piece.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Ya me too, lol.... As bad as it was, it coulda been worse


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2011)

Silver linings are great sounds painful tho


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 28, 2011)

does anyone know what section the Breeders Boutique thread was in. I've sent a pm to E M a couple days ago, but he hasn't responded.


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2011)

general growing i think mate


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

I think it got deleted. BB got a response from Admin but nothing relating to the thread or other questions.

PLEASE VOTE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su67e21NwLQ


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

one of the other mods said it was potpimp that had it removed...



jigfresh said:


> does anyone know what section the Breeders Boutique thread was in. I've sent a pm to E M a couple days ago, but he hasn't responded.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2011)

really, that was considerate of him, lol. 

One wonders why potpimp has got a bee in his bonet.


mantiszn said:


> one of the other mods said it was potpimp that had it removed...


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 29, 2011)

probably something to do with how badly he got his fukken ass handed to him when he tried to shut down the uk thread.. lol 

sour grapes...



DST said:


> really, that was considerate of him, lol.
> 
> One wonders why potpimp has got a bee in his bonet.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2011)

How's it going godfather. Got a couple of minutes before the cracken comes over just wanted to see how the family was. Poor princess, did I hear she got bit by a spider on her face ooooh ouch poor baby is it getting better I hope. Tell HA unkie HC says hi! 

Gotta run talk to ya mate


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2011)

haha we went to see the health visitor today at 420 pm. She asked the princess if id hit her lmao.. Miss Harriet weighs 8lbs 3oz now and is in proportion hight and weight


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats on the proportiantly correct baby. Are you guys gonna be super health nuts with her? my sisters the kind, and my nephew has never eaten a burger n fries, and worst of all.. no chinese food(lastnight) for fucks sake. Hope its all good with you and all your female counterparts, have good one.


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2011)

nah i cant see us being health nuts lol. we are nature nuts tho so will be naming all the animals we see lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> nah i cant see us being health nuts lol. we are nature nuts tho so will be naming all the animals we see lol


Lol, i'm the nature nut in my house. when that time comes my child can have whatever pet he/she wants or brings home. It's just gonna take a little talking with the ol' lady.


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2011)

guess what? the Olympic beach volley ball is being held in my town lol


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> guess what? the Olympic beach volley ball is being held in my town lol


You must have been paying the pope. Be aware of eye strain.

 
cof


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2011)

i doubt ill be able to get tickets tho lol, cuz they all sold now


----------



## Rooster91762 (Sep 29, 2011)

I love cheese. But I had to leave my last girlfriend because she grew some kinda of mutant cheese between her toes. She also had some kinda cheesy stuff in her underwear. I think it ended up on my flagpole, but no cheese is growin' on it. Yea cheese....wtf did I do with my car keys? I smoked some good cheese a few minutes ago, now I can't find anything, this place looks different, wait a minute, I'm in the wrong house, no I guess it is my house, no they just have the same color paint on the walls that I have, shit I am in the wrong house! I hope I'm on the right block. Damn wheres my keys, oh wait there's my bong, wtf, I guess I am in my house. that was a little scary. Damn.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2011)

They charge people to get onto beaches these days?? sheesh, whats the world coming too,


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> guess what? the Olympic beach volley ball is being held in my town lol


No way! That is so friggen cool westy who cares if you can go or not, you can just watch it on the tele lol. You even got a beach near you or are they trucking in sand to make the courts? Boy those were the days man, we were living the life. We would emulate those guys like karch and Kent and everyone right down to the same sunglasses, ball and I even had a pink hat like he did. Just like memerex haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey godfather hope you don't mind but I couldn't resist...it really was our life for 10-12 years man. No pink hat at this tourny I guess lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2011)

That's cool man! 
I remember wearing a hot pink and turquoise windbreaker back then lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh yeah those colors were hot huh ahaha. I have two personas going on now....when the time calls for it I can look like a good ole boy redneck and fit right in with a lotta the peeps around town here but my natural state is big ole holes in my jeans a demin jacket and shades hehe. Ex hippie/greaser ha


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2011)

Same here hah ha! I was a skater/hood back in the 80's but I grew up in a small rural farming community, never really fit in back home. Best not to stand out though lol you have to learn to assimilate lol resistance is futile


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 29, 2011)

I had a skateboard with neon blue and neon green grip tape. Neon pink nose guard, yellow rail guards, and a bright blue tail gaurd. Pink and yellow trucks, and green and yellow wheels. I had a bright pink hat, the kind with the short bill that you would flip up. And sometimes I would wear a jean jacket unbuttoned with nothing beneath. Oh, and neon yellow shades.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2011)

Noyce jig! lol
I even was into break dancing when that was popular, ha hahahahah parachute pants and carrying a boombox around. oh man! lol
maybe shouldn't have admitted that one


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 29, 2011)

Now that is some funny shit. I was into breakdancing later on, in the early 90's. Different style, but still laughable. We had giant baggy pants that we would cut off and fray out the ends so there was like 3" of string all around. Fat laces on the addidas of filas. And tagger shirts. We all had cardboard boxes on the sides of our house we would use to get down on. I was such a fasion/ scene whore. After the breaking I started dressing like a punk rocker, now that was more funnyness. Even got into painting my nails.

I gotta hand it to us though... we sure did have fun!!! (even if we looked like tools)


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure if he's been getting into the stash or not... but one of my cat's has gone rasta. Thought you'd get a giggle westie.


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Not sure if he's been getting into the stash or not... but one of my cat's has gone rasta. Thought you'd get a giggle westie.


that's some funny shit right there lol. I got it a bit wrong, the sand for the beach volley ball is being held in my town lol. My towns about as far away from a beach as u can get in England.

I used to be a fashion whore in the eighties with all the named sports gear. Also was big into skating on roller skates and played street hockey for a local team, been thinking bout getting some more skates lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2011)

G morning mcwest hows it going. This little nut got me up early lol, took this pic last night he's not a little kitten anymore


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 30, 2011)

Good day fred wots happenin? Hope all is swell!


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2011)

I was going golf but my mate let me down ffs. Its glorious weather babe is sleeping and the princess is looking less like ive punched her


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 30, 2011)

Haha fred no need for more of a face lift then bro lol golf a crate of lager and a golf caddie sounds nice on a friaday like this ay 27 degrees here like a fuckin chargrilled chicken with these tubes burnin my shoulders lmfao


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2011)

yeah i gottta do some work in the hot room sometime this afternoon lol


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2011)

Running on 75% in my cool(ish) light tower, but that's more due to the 400hps that I swapped in for my 400mh going dead on me. FFS, must of swapped the wrong one in as I have a number of 400's sitting there. Think I'll just leave it as there's still plenty of light.

Engineers Dream(2month cure) last couple of joints, bloody lovely it is. Where can you get that Engineers Dream from?? Anyone?? lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 30, 2011)

Why, I believe that's available from great guys at Breaders Boutique through that awesome new seedbank SeaOfSeeds.com


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2011)

you only need to check my sig and itll be there for everyone to choose from


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2011)

so if i crossed my jake blues deep blues male with livers blues will that make the seeds deeper blues or bluesy deep blues?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Why, I believe that's available from great guys at Breaders Boutique through that awesome new seedbank SeaOfSeeds.com


Why cowboy I think your right! I had forgotten about those guys over there!! ; !)


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2011)

the mind boggles, hehe. Did you see the thing on the BBC website about the Maastricht coffeeshops Fred? 



mr west said:


> so if i crossed my jake blues deep blues male with livers blues will that make the seeds deeper blues or bluesy deep blues?


Oh, and morning Westy clan, hope yis are all googlywoogly this morgen.


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2011)

its half time in the rugby and scotland are 6 points up on england, its a bit tense here this morning mate lol. Didnt see anything on coffee shops lately mate??


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2011)

scotland just fucked that up :/



mr west said:


> its half time in the rugby and scotland are 6 points up on england, its a bit tense here this morning mate lol. Didnt see anything on coffee shops lately mate??


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 1, 2011)

at least they get a bonus point


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2011)

there's always the football world cup, lmfao.


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2011)

They fought hard and were scummped at the last min by some inspired play


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 1, 2011)

Alright Big PaPa! How's trick's ? Hope you'r getting some good rest with the wee gem you got bro. I'm Still walking around like a zombie most day's! Mabe a good thing ive not got any my own stash just now. Anything more than this mediocre schwag "that cost's fortune's for" would put me away lol.

later mate


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2011)

Life is good, babys been going 6 hrs between feeds, shes perfect lol. I woke up to a nice full dirty one lol. Ive missed that ammonia rush in the mornings since i left the old peoples home lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 2, 2011)

6 hrs. Na' chance! Were still every 3-4 man, and when the jag's come n teeth n.... haha Good to hear someone's getting some kip. I get the dirty sack every time. From the off he was a one a day man,and now its like every 3 day's. But weird thing is, he wont do it in the nappy! Like " I;m no sittin in shit !!! " I leave him in the a.m for 10 min's and get a " Tesco scented " full lmao.
Its all fun though.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2011)

its only once at night, its the extra oz of feed we give her in her supper feed. Shes staying up longer now


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> its only once at night, its the extra oz of feed we give her in her supper feed. Shes staying up longer now


Ah your getting her dialed in eh pops!


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2011)

Well we trying, its not as easy as ganja lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

sounds like fun and games lads! cant say as i envy you. guess it's different when it's your own tho!


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2011)

And its only gonna get more fun and more challenging


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 3, 2011)

She's breaking ya'll in right. You'll sometimes wonder who is teaching who.


cof


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

If your wise it will be a 2 way street


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 3, 2011)

heya guys, just thought id drop by as lil one is sleeping. hows it going?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 3, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> heya guys, just thought id drop by as lil one is sleeping. hows it going?


all's good from here. How are you doing?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 3, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> heya guys, just thought id drop by as lil one is sleeping. hows it going?


We miss you, glad you are getting a chance to stop bye. All's well on the west coast.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 3, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> all's good from here. How are you doing?
> 
> 
> cof





jigfresh said:


> We miss you, glad you are getting a chance to stop bye. All's well on the west coast.


were all good ere. mr west is being great support. i do the night feeds and he does the dirty nappies lol. lil H has caught us off guard with her farting and we think shes done a dirty one. 
she's getting bigger by the day at this rate she gunna b a 6 footer lol. outgrowing all the clothes that has been brought for her, some she hasn't even worn. gunna have to do an ebay sale at this rate


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 3, 2011)

Before you know it she'll be moving out already, LGP. Enjoy every second of it while it lasts. And take lots of pictures


----------



## E M (Oct 3, 2011)

www.seaofseeds.com New promo code S-O-S 11% off any orders over £20 

Enjoy


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2011)

E M said:


> www.seaofseeds.com New promo code S-O-S 11% off any orders over £20
> 
> Enjoy


Is this the place that does Breeders Boutique seeds?


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2011)

I planted 4 jake blues x uk cheese today cant wait to see what the 3 clone onlys do together, itll prolly be cheesey


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

Do you want it to be cheesey? or would you prefer something different?


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Do you want it to be cheesey? or would you prefer something different?


well the common thing is cheeseyness in all the clone onlys in this mix, there maybe some subtle differences


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad to hear your little one is doing so well. Say guys I am thinking about my next batch I wanna grow some Indica but not sure what. Any advices?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorlax said:


> Glad to hear your little one is doing so well. Say guys I am thinking about my next batch I wanna grow some Indica but not sure what. Any advices?


winners to choose from
http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorlax said:


> Glad to hear your little one is doing so well. Say guys I am thinking about my next batch I wanna grow some Indica but not sure what. Any advices?


 deep blues is a nice indi dom hybrid, http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique



curious old fart said:


> winners to choose from
> http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique
> 
> 
> cof


Oh are breeders boutique available here now lol


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

The Deep Blue F3 will knock you on your arse, guaranteed. It is super fruity, compact, extremely dense buds. needs a dry humidity to grow well. And apratnely it's available to buy at the link above^^^^^


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2011)

What a lovely surprise I had when there was a knock on my door (usually I panic lol). The fairy had delivered me a new spoon. How cool is this?















It came in a box with a history too and will be treated accordingly>>>>>>>>>>>>> Thank you so much secret santa  Happiness has resumed in the west household lmao


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like a super nice one. I was having a discussion the other day about one of mine. The hole thing (which I think is called a carb?!?!)...I don't get it, I always have mine covered up I love me spoon, it travels on nights out with me, hehe.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2011)

I have great plans on getting to know this spoon. Yeah i dont see the point of the shotgun hole myself

I like the smiling facew it has, looks manic lol. Must make some hash now to do it justice.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 6, 2011)

The idea is so you don't leave a little puff of stale smoke in there for the next hit (irritates the throat). Cover, toke, release, clear.... empty ready for next 

P.S. Nice Piece!


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2011)

So if like me ur not sharing, theres no need to clear


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 6, 2011)

I suppose your right, but I don't like to give me self the choker either!


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry mate, I don't be leaving NO smoke for NO-one, lol. I am a right greedy choker!!!!




colocowboy said:


> The idea is so you don't leave a little puff of stale smoke in there for the next hit (irritates the throat). Cover, toke, release, clear.... empty ready for next
> 
> P.S. Nice Piece!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2011)

Then in your case the carb is for cleaning purposes.


cof


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 6, 2011)

I guess it's for femme tokers such as my self. 
To my bitch ass defense I smoked cigarettes for a bit more than 20 years and am lucky I can breath in at all!


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice piece, I need to get a glass spoon at some point. The last I had I must have been 18 years old and I did not know how to roll a joint yet...


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> I guess it's for femme tokers such as my self.
> To my bitch ass defense I smoked cigarettes for a bit more than 20 years and am lucky I can breath in at all!


Lungs are amazing. After 40 years of 1 1/2 packs a day I quit 5 years ago and 7 weeks after quitting, my lungs looked like new (according to x-rays)...sadly taste buds are another story, once gone their gone.
I use glass instead of paper.


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2011)

If you dont over pack it u can clear it in one


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 6, 2011)

What you mean is, if YOU don't over pack it YOU can get it in one!
Ok, now I really feel like a pussy! lol
I can't even rip a cool one hitter on a bong full of ice let alone a hot one out a spoon! Now that's what I'm talking about though, I used to be able to rip hard. I have literally burned my throat before from too much hot smoke... ouch!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> If you dont over pack it u can clear it in one


How can you not over pack it with that 'ish you smokin on!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> What you mean is, if YOU don't over pack it YOU can get it in one!
> Ok, now I really feel like a pussy! lol
> I can't even rip a cool one hitter on a bong full of ice let alone a hot one out a spoon! Now that's what I'm talking about though, I used to be able to rip hard. I have literally burned my throat before from too much hot smoke... ouch!


i find that when i dont touch glass for a while( i smoke blunts) when i used to pull out the bong's i would have to start from my smallest bong to the largest. but i have sold, broken or gave away all my old glass so its just blunts n joints for now.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2011)

I have yet to smoke any weed out of my spoons. They are reserved for hashish only. That's the one and only thing I miss about not smoking tobacco. And that is smoking a hash joint. Ah well, the spoons are the bizness, just get you were you are going a bit faster than a joint.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 6, 2011)

Joints/blunts reek too! I like them but they are pungent smelling and linger for quite some time, that can be a bad deal. I often sit near my intake lol (west is keen) 
Spoon is right dose, quick as stated. A nice wide mouthed hammer is apropos at times as well.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

I always find it funny when I smoke with a friend and they pack a community bowl. I don't know what to do with it. I usually just bide my time till it's gone, and pack myself and anyone else who wants it a personal. And I always thought that's what those holes were for... cleaning.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2011)

they are also there so you can burn your finger constantly while trying to light your bowl....lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol, i know right! it's like how much of a hit do you want me to take. thats another reason i prefer blunts or joints. makes sharing so much easier.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2011)

DST said:


> they are also there so you can burn your finger constantly while trying to light your bowl....lol.


careful u dont get a Richard Pryor type love affair with your pipe


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> careful u dont get a Richard Pryor type love affair with your pipe


The burning feel of love


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 6, 2011)

HIGH, westy. How-do mate! What's poppin ?

Hope all's well bro.

cgg


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2011)

everything is fine apart from the weather windy and rainy how it should be but a massive come down from last weekend lol. Just about to watch episodes 11 through 13 of wilfred to catch up on what we've missed lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> livers yumminess


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 6, 2011)

Good,n Good lol. The Lad, got his secong jag's today, brutal to watch happening, and its knocked the punch out him. 
Apart from that, its sounding like the weather's all over! Force 10 gale's with rain that'll strip the skin off you'r face! 

Enjoy the Liver's. I think my tollerence went down to near nil over a couple month's there. Ive got a bit Bx2 suprise ( D.P.Q ) and it just put's me out  The lass can just about handle 3 toke's haha


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey cindy... what's a jag? lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2011)

jag = injection


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks west. Figured it was either that or something to do with a dentist, lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 6, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey cindy... what's a jag? lol


 Its a Fancy british car jig lol. Na' one jab in each leg. Infection prevention bro.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2011)

Harriets got her next week, i cant be there or ill faint out poor lill girl


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2011)

fuck me. I'd be the same. I could take a puncture or two, but watching the little one have to take it would be a bit much.


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> fuck me. I'd be the same. I could take a puncture or two, but watching the little one have to take it would be a bit much.


Im fine with stuff on me but the other week the princess had some blood took and that made me feel real funny, my emaphy drive kicks in and i go through it all, sharp scratch. I have to get an injection intramuscularly once a week every wednesday. I used to do it myself but i had bout 9 years of doing it and then said fuck that i dunt like injecting myself so my dad has to do it now lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

Morning Westy, 

Does anyone else find that pain they cannot see is much worse. I don't mind having a needle going in my arm as long as I can see it.......dentists cleaning drills, fuk me I sweat buckets.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 7, 2011)

Morning mate, How's thing's in the west wing!
All's peacefull on the homefront, but watch out ! The word on the street is ' Its a jungle out there '

Take it easy mate, have a good week-end 

cinder's


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2011)

Shhh west wings quiet for now but the clocks ticking and everyones asleep apart from me adn the 600w. Bottles in the fridge ready for the 1030 feed but i aint gonna wake her if she dunt stir.. I have been known to faint when i see too much lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 7, 2011)

HaHa, i hear you man! , its all peacefull for the ( short ) time being, but its FRIDAY. Pass Day when i get to catch a couple mate's for a few beer's n blaze. Anyway, its sunny in Oct. get it while you can 
( any excuse really )


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

Ghetto pass stamped, nice!


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2011)

heres my chronic bud at 7 weeks and there is a few pics of the rom at bout 6 weeks and exo and livers at a couple of weeks, enjoy the seeds in the pre flowers too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

woah westy lad that chron is some monster, and at 7 weeks it still going to get it's swell on. never seen a plant chucking the pips out ready at 7 bells. kool as mate!


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2011)

yeah I only spluffed it at 2.5 weeks too but the daddy chron grew up with it so may of been some spluffing i didnt supervise


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope your Rom is better than my RomxTW, the cola looks exactly the same, big baseball bat like (if that's the roumlan that is.) Ended up more like one of those spungy sticks from Gladiators of old...lol.

Good day to your ladies as well, LGP, little H!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2011)

we watching the f1 free practice on the red button lol. If the rom is a damp pugual stick it might be worth working with as not every one wants there face ripped off on every toke like what we do. Its sort of piney fresh at the min lol


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

lol, indeed Fred. piney fresh, exact same as the ROMXTW.



mr west said:


> we watching the f1 free practice on the red button lol. If the rom is a damp pugual stick it might be worth working with as not every one wants there face ripped off on every toke like what we do. Its sort of piney fresh at the min lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2011)

kinda put me off it b4 its bloody finished haha


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2011)

oh oh oh I forgot to say, a new series of rab c started on wednesday, u might be able to catch it on the iplayer


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

alright geezer, that be some fine chron fred ! " Baseball Bat cola !! " I can remember you were starting it off and i was asking if it was the Serious Seed's strain ( that i found poor ), but this is obviously a different breed! 

So is this another killer cross you've done with it ? Look's like it would put the pound's on anything and sitting pretty at 7 weeks !

Great job again!

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/news/3844992/Rab-Cs-hotpants-show-his-Nesbits.html

Sneak per-view bro.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah its "chronic bud" from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/chronic-seeds.html my mate had some serious and some of this and this one by a country mile. So I have spluffed it with the male chronic i had to make some westys chron f1 lol, I have also spluffed a few buds of the romulan to make siome chronrom f1's but dst has kinda put me off the rom lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> everything is fine apart from the weather windy and rainy how it should be but a massive come down from last weekend lol. Just about to watch episodes 11 through 13 of wilfred to catch up on what we've missed lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> livers yumminess





mr west said:


> we watching the f1 free practice on the red button lol. If the rom is a damp pugual stick it might be worth working with as not every one wants there face ripped off on every toke like what we do. Its sort of piney fresh at the min lol


You guys are into wilfred huh lol, cool! I didn't think you were. Episodes 11-13? Hmmm...I saw the first few this summer but I didn't think there were that many episodes. British version maybe?

Hope the rom has more taste for you mate than it did for me lol, good luck with it.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2011)

no hc its the us one with Elisha woods and that. We got the quali on now lol re run of the 2011 Japanese F1 gp


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2011)

I just love suzuka. That and china are my fave's.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep seeing them cars flat out round 130r is somit else


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

Evening mate, that's me getting my time to get a blaze before bed, and catch up with the lad's. Ive been trying a couple time's to get an order done for a new BudBox, fan/filter ect..... But got a shitty ' Rooter '. ( sky's sending out a new one ffs ! )

Hope all well Pal.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2011)

fings aint too bad lill baby H aint settling tonight so we aint doing much appart from trying to calm her down lol. shes been asleep 3 mins so far but aint gonna try an put her in the crib jus yet lol


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2011)

Morning lad, hope you got the little one down okay last night. Have a nice day with the girls. Kisses to all. D


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2011)

morning mate. We got settled eventually lol. Got to go me mums today to see the family, sister and brother and respective familys coming up. I need to chop two plants cuz i forgot bout em and they now 11 weeks 12/12 over, engineerts dream and a jack the ripper


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2011)

hehe, more couch lock Fred. Have a good day with the family.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 9, 2011)

haha fred your off it bro!!forgot em hahaha


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2011)

well i didnt think they was as old as they were, I thought maybe 9 weeks lmao.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 9, 2011)

I know that feeling, so much waiting "is it ready is it ready" and all of a sudden you notice you've royally cocked up your dates  

Thought i'd pop by and say howdy, don't venture out and about on the forum much these days  Good to hear Harriet yourself and the princess are doing well. I used to have a hard tiome keeping quiet and letting me cats sleep in peace, all i ever got was grumpy withering looks as the bass kicked in, god knows how i'd cope with a baby


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2011)

Well you can forget about nights out or any kind of partying when the big B drops its all hands on deck and hope u dont forget something like chopping lol, its also finding time when u have the energy left


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> Well you can forget about nights out or any kind of partying when the big B drops its all hands on deck and hope u dont forget something like chopping lol, its also finding time when u have the energy left


 
Are you saying your priorities have changed a little? and your time to sleep.


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah everything else has taken second place after her lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 10, 2011)

Yip on that folk's!

Morning mate, ive got lad n hand so got to ! ffs !!!!!!

j/king


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Yip on that folk's!
> 
> Morning mate, ive got lad n hand so got to ! ffs !!!!!!
> 
> j/king


You doing baby yoga??http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWGoY_e3ZYM


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

howdy fred, much love to the fam. hope your all doing grand mate. 11 week ED  not for the faint hearted


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2011)

heres the carnage of the 11 week engineers dream, it copes well with topping lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

multi headed monster eh! cool


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like a giant scarecrows hand....... A weed scarecrow


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2011)

Aint the prettiest of plants but it was starting to purp up a bit, smells quite nutty and a lot sweet


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2011)

A plant has to be real pretty to maintain it's looks once it's been chopped, hakked and laid on it's side in a cardboard box. I think she looks peachy Fred, just ignore them, lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2011)

unfortunately i have to quick dry a fair bit cuz im almost out lol.


----------



## Gorlax (Oct 11, 2011)

I have some Blue Cheese if you want to hop over the chanel my friend


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2011)

thats such a tempting offer G, itd be a bit more than a dad mission to get nappies tho i would love to go on the euro star again lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 13, 2011)

That ED must be working as we ain't seen you about haha


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2011)

Its working bonza willy, if u want to relax engineers dream is the one to losen ya back up. Wen u have to de seed it u end up with bud ready for joints and or pipes bongs so its easy to scoff


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 13, 2011)

I got some ED in right now along side some deep psychosis and a few dog


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

I do miss seeing RAB....


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2011)

lol i loved the old avatar too. been watching any rab c mr west?, last nights one was funny as, rab in his gold pvc trunks doing his hunk for hire thing cracked the whole family up


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2011)

thers a new season 2 weeks in, on Wednesdays on bbc2


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> thers a new season 2 weeks in, on Wednesdays on bbc2


 Well good to see old Rab. How are ya Sir. Any Golf?


----------



## STILL PUFFIN (Oct 14, 2011)

cheese all the way mate

greenhouse is better than big budha in my opinion


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 14, 2011)

hey guys....my chessus did not make it ....sniff.....she was the only one out of 9 not to make it.....fucq


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Well good to see old Rab. How are ya Sir. Any Golf?


went out yesterday and the consensus is, I need to play more than once a fortnight lmao


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2011)

greenjoe said:


> hey guys....my chessus did not make it ....sniff.....she was the only one out of 9 not to make it.....fucq


sorry toi here that joe, have you got any clones or seeds of it left?


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2011)

greenjoe said:


> hey guys....my chessus did not make it ....sniff.....she was the only one out of 9 not to make it.....fucq


sorry toi here that joe, have you got any clones or seeds of it left?


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

I am sure little H would love frequent walks around the golf course, great for her to get all that fresh air!! 

Can you tell I have never been a parent, lol!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2011)

DST said:


> I am sure little H would love frequent walks around the golf course, great for her to get all that fresh air!!
> 
> Can you tell I have never been a parent, lol!


... and never been a golfer, hehehe. 

Thanks for the laugh D


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

Nope, grew up surrounded by golf courses (some say the home of golf), never went to one of them, lol. May be I should get into golfing, supposed to be good for business......


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll take you for a round someday. Bring some joints and a little patience, and probably a parka.


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Nope, grew up surrounded by golf courses (some say the home of golf), never went to one of them, lol. May be I should get into golfing, supposed to be good for business......


your of that age now mate lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'll take you for a round someday. Bring some joints and a little patience, and probably a parka.


If its in this country thermals aswell this time of year


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

of that age indeedy mate.lol. of that age to do a lot of things! How much a set of clubs rush you? edit: clubs for starters like, lol)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 14, 2011)

Evening mate, just woke on the couch, feel like ive been picked up and rung out ! Prob. going to be up all night now to, but what's new eh bro. !

Hope all's well Pal.


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2011)

DST said:


> of that age indeedy mate.lol. of that age to do a lot of things! How much a set of clubs rush you? edit: clubs for starters like, lol)


well i got a second hand set off ebay for 25 quid with bag lol i then bough another set of irons after a year and payed 80- quid for em


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Evening mate, just woke on the couch, feel like ive been picked up and rung out ! Prob. going to be up all night now to, but what's new eh bro. !
> 
> Hope all's well Pal.


the princess has jus fell on the sofa lol. babes sleeping too, might go and smoke the rest of the engineers dream biff in the tray outside >>>>>>>>>>> puff puff pass


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

Not so pricey then.

Enjoy the Engineer squire. Catch you later.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> the princess has jus fell on the sofa lol. babes sleeping too, might go and smoke the rest of the engineers dream biff in the tray outside >>>>>>>>>>> puff puff pass


Aye no more lazing back with fat cucumber's on the house anymore for me either  
Good to hear all's good n well mate, Jamsey is coming roung now atlast. " Hungry baby milk rock's " Sleep's right through Yeeeeee Haaaaaa Mo Fo !!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2011)

we tried giving her an extra oz of feed at last feed but it only made her blowted and cranky so we bk on the 5 oz bottles. Getting fukin cold now bloody frost this moirning i might go and sit in my car to have a biff lol


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 15, 2011)

We used to add 1 oz of cereal to the bottle for the night time feed. This seemed to fill the belly without bloating.


cof


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> sorry toi here that joe, have you got any clones or seeds of it left?





mr west said:


> sorry toi here that joe, have you got any clones or seeds of it left?


Is there an echo in here?

Morning mr west bit warmer this morning round my way.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2011)

Autumn is here, very fresh, clear and bright this morning. Was toasty warm in the stnky room, and even the greenhouse has a nice little glow (bit too much condensation, but that's been dealt with). Have a good Saturday cheesers.

D


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2011)

all is good here cheers guys. still pulling seeds lol, the engineers dream is like hash kief all ground up smells flippin nice


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2011)

Good day westy, aye the morning's are getting nippy this-a-way to mate! Only consolation is the cooler temp's makes me get my plant's really close to the light 

Have a good one bro.

cgg


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah the colds defo here or at least on its way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

morning fred et al! my gaffers got one of those wood's with an extra large head on it... hahaha he has golf clubs too


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2011)

i have an oversized head too lol, all swollen and engorged.


----------



## E M (Oct 17, 2011)

Howdy people  just started uploading devil harvest videos you can catch the 1st video here http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=the-devils-harvest&prod_url=the-devils-harvest-dazy-jones..

also watch out for the breeders boutique vids coming soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

ooh errr misus


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 17, 2011)

So where's the plants Fred??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> So where's the plants Fred??


Lol, if you are asking for an update im with you. Bring it on Mr.West


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2011)

he's busy burping....

....would that be, little H or the jars though?


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2011)

DST said:


> he's busy burping....
> 
> ....would that be, little H or the jars though?



Unfortunately all the bud i got drying is full of seeds so i just de-seed them as soon as its dry enough and smoke the crumbs. Not really ideal way to treat buds lol. pics coming jus gotta resize, brb.


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a bunch of pics, chronic at 8 weeks rom at bout 6ish lol. Cheese and livers at about 5 weeks i think


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 17, 2011)

Very Nice Mr West. How much longer for the CCxL?


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2011)

no cherry cheese x livers here, not sure even if i have them beans ill have to look in my draw of moocho danko. Just plain old cheese and livers 2 separate plants, im afraid and id say another 5 weeks to go on em


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning Co. Cheese !

Your chronic's looking FAT Bro. " just plain old cheese eh! lmfao "


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

So Fred, what with little H being at the fore now, how has your MJ consumption been effected. Do you think it has gone down?


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2011)

slightly yes, instead of every 15 mins i skin up its whenever the childs sleepiing its time to build. Sorry gotta go hatti's waking up


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2011)

Right what was we talking bout? Plain old cheese always makes me smile we shes bout 4 weeks in and showing how many trichromes shes got lol, if a lil small


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

woah that chronic look almost like the QQ. is it a trick of the light or is it purpley ? either way it's a beast! i'll whip some CCxL down to ya bro.


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAJroAaf3ZY


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> sorry toi here that joe, have you got any clones or seeds of it left?


 NO.....and this was to be my first cheese plant..oh well thats the way the seed rolls.....


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

too funny!!!


mr west said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAJroAaf3ZY


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

They melt in your mouth, they fit in your hand, Itty Bitty Titties, they are the joy of the land.....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> woah that chronic look almost like the QQ. is it a trick of the light or is it purpley ? either way it's a beast! i'll whip some CCxL down to ya bro.


I often wonder if my candy pheno is exactly the same as the other candy phenos that everyone else had. Mine is almost identical to the livers but is lighter green in veg. The bud structure is the same but they have a diff feel to them almost like a soft spongy type feeling with the cc x l. Infact I am dropping a few strains soon and favour my cc x l over the livers so it may take it's place.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey westy ever thought of a psycho killer x DOG strain? MAD DOG would be an awesome strain name


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

That does sound cool Will

I imagine one of your colleagues to be called that, hehe. I think the hybrid skunk crossed with the fuel and pine of the kush would be an awesome combination. I guess it would depend on whether you got the lemon pheno or the foosty pheno (of the pyscho killer)



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Hey westy ever thought of a psycho killer x DOG strain? MAD DOG would be an awesome strain name


----------



## The Cheeset (Oct 19, 2011)

maddog 2020% THC


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2011)

Handsome chappy The Cheeset>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## The Cheeset (Oct 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> Handsome chappy The Cheeset>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


cheers mate u aint bad yasen


----------



## exodus mission (Oct 19, 2011)

howdy ppl long time no post how is everyone who this cheeset lol ugly or what lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

defo looks that way dunt it lol. I think its the strength that makes ya pull a cheese face, eyelids droopy, jaw slack and the light behind the eyes dull


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

i'm not buying it. too close to home a bloke with half dozen posts a pic of our fred and the name all point to one thing! to me at least. who are you really cheeset??? pulled a newuserlol on us have ya? that you fingers?

maybe the butter has worked a touch too well this morning.....


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

morning Donald mate. I aint heard from las in a wile but hes still alive i fink. Sent him a mess on fb little wile ago.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

morning geeza, aye well if you speak with him tell him im askin after the lad.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 20, 2011)

I spoke too him not long ago. I got some psycho from him with 3 seeds in it. He said it might have been the dog that pollenated it.


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

Psycho dog, now that's what im talking bout. Maybe the seeds of a new clone only, DIBBS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 20, 2011)

The dog and psycho are female so the seeds will be fems. Just as long as it was the dog that did the deed. He did say it could be something else that did it but I can't remember right now. I'm sure fingers will have a few more beans aswell.


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

I got seeds coming out of my ears lol. Its really hard to know what to plant lmao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha story of my life mate. I got seeds I crossed 18 month ago that I haven't even thought of germing


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

oh well if it all comes ontop we can start again with diggity dank lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

hahah pipped to the punch. i've just crossed the dog to the psycho and the livers. but wont be growing them out for donkeys.


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

hahah pipped to the punch pun intended lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

you knows it fella!!!


fairy knocked yet?


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

nah no post yet mate, got a riu member paying me a visit this afternoon lol, I wonder if u can guess who?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

hahaha i reckon i can. i've been confusing him all week.


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

It dont take much bless him lol. Must sort out a couple of jack the ripper clones to call cheese lol. Nah i couldnt do that lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah pipped to the punch. i've just crossed the dog to the psycho and the livers. but wont be growing them out for donkeys.


Haha dogs liver? Must be a Vietnamese strain


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2011)

OH MY GOD.....what is that huge corn husk looking lady on the left........unbeliveable...nicebud porn mate.


----------



## BlstasONmeFngas (Oct 20, 2011)

Yummy, I could bathe in that.


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> OH MY GOD.....what is that huge corn husk looking lady on the left........unbeliveable...nicebud porn mate.


thats the chronic bud


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2011)

mr. westy, your quite an artist. i like your sculpting techniques.. i would love to take that girl and see how much BOooIeNG i could get on her..hahahah..boieng..boieng..have a nice day westy. the chronic rocks!


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

well there is a shed load of chronic x chronic f1 in this bud so maybe the fairy could find its way over da pond lol


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello Mr West, ard day at the coal face today....ffs, outdoor don't have grow a lot of leaves. Took 8 hours to trim the 2 and that's ust from one pot. Looks like tomorrow will be another day crouched down in the greenhouse, faf. I was half expecting to turn round at one point and see a police man looking up. They occassionaly drive by on there bikes. Anyway, say hi to the riu visitor....or as cinders say's, RUI. lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

hi, It was jus a flying fairy visit picking up some exo cheese clones or something lol


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

Very nice. I got some nice surprises coming my way from all orrifices. Will wait till they are all here, correct and present before I go shouting my gob off. Gonna be straight fire from lots of different places. Quite excited. Kisses to the ladies mate, manly hug to you, faf, 

D


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh dank you you saucy bugga


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> well there is a shed load of chronic x chronic f1 in this bud so maybe the fairy could find its way over da pond lol


    >>>>>>>


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> well there is a shed load of chronic x chronic f1 in this bud so maybe the fairy could find its way over da pond lol


i like that idea mr. westy! that is one wicked plant..i dont know very much about chronicxchronic f1..can you give me a brief description and history if you have a moment. thanks. i can foresee visions of my tent full of those tall beautys ...like the chuckle patch.hahahah


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/chronic-seeds.html
basicly i just sexed a male a female of this strain together to make f1's


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2011)

haha told ya them were gonna be some beastly plants there !


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2011)

i have a clone of that chronic jus into flower a week and its one i did a bit of lst/ supercropping ( bent it to encourage shoot growth and itys chucking pistles everywhere


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGuFn0RPgaE&feature=related


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> [youtube]KGuFn0RPgaE[/youtube]


yes sir!!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2011)

I dont know why i cant post utube clips up big no more, used to be paste the old embed code and delete a bit off the end and start and it worked ffs i dunno wots up wit it now but indeed "Yes sir"


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2011)

I still dance like that. Dad dance


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2011)

There is a choice of link now on youtube, you have to select the longer version. The abbreviated version is fubar for embedding.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> I still dance like that. Dad dance


 you and Rab...LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2011)

evening mate, must have jiggered my timer as I just got back from the room and the light had still been on, bugger. Fixed now though. Sheesh, drunken fixes with plugs and lights are not fun....


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 21, 2011)

DST said:


> evening mate, must have jiggered my timer as I just got back from the room and the light had still been on, bugger. Fixed now though. Sheesh, drunken fixes with plugs and lights are not fun....


alcohol and electricity do not mix. I know of two electricians who died working while drunk.


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2011)

See D, its not only me that dont like doing things when drunk. I took my cat moostick to the vets today bless he, she cut her foot and had to have half a toe pad cut off. Shes got a bloody great big blue bandage on her back foot and she cant go out. so i have two cats i have to keep in cuz moos likes to escape. Gotta go bk to the vets on Monday to have her dressing changed bless her.


----------



## ghb (Oct 21, 2011)

does she have the lamp shade?


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2011)

she normally can have anything she likes but this weekend she cant go out


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2011)

Speaking of cats outdoors... we adopted some cats from a humane society and they made us sign something promising that the cats would be kept indoors their whole life, for their protection. My friend in England adopted a cat from a humane society and they came over to his place to check and make sure there was a way the cat could get out at any time. He had to build ramps from his 4th story flat to the garden to make them happy. I guess they figure it's a happiness issue.

sorry to hear about the little one. poor girl.


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2011)

It all depends on the conditions wether a cat should be aloud out or not. I wouldnt want a pedigree cat on my estate itd get stolen. Id love to be able to live somewhere i could have as many different cats as i liked lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2011)

Aww, shes a looker! Poor little thing.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> Id love to be able to live somewhere i could have as many different cats as i liked lol.


There's a place across the street from me that's available.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 21, 2011)

Still Cat's n Dog's eh!  Hope she fair's up soon bro. I allway's wonder what pet's think of us ???? lol 
I should mabe put this j out and go back to bed haha.

hope all's good in the hood 

cinder's


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2011)

bless, not a happy camper with that stookie contraption on. I love watching the cats around here, they scrap like maddies with each other, and they hunt and chase pigeons as well....quite funny to watch cats being "wild".



mr west said:


> It all depends on the conditions wether a cat should be aloud out or not. I wouldnt want a pedigree cat on my estate itd get stolen. Id love to be able to live somewhere i could have as many different cats as i liked lol.


----------



## ghb (Oct 22, 2011)

have you done something to the picture? cats eyes look really strange, all green with no white or pupil. is it something to do with the flash maybe?.

i have and probably always will be a dog owner.
my mate however has 2 cats, one is a big fat ginger one that seems to be scared of everything, it seems very wild and instinctive. the other one is so friendly, she always wants to play and occasionally presents you with a dead mouse or bird, what better way to show affection?.


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2011)

ghb said:


> she always wants to play and occasionally presents you with a dead mouse or bird, what better way to show affection?.


Doing some hoovering and not getting hair in everything?

oh, sorry, you are still talking about cats ....hoho.


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2011)

i didnt do anything to the pic, she had had a general anaesthetic, her eyes are still a bit big and wide lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2011)

Poor moggy  some size bandage for an injured toe! Mind I spose its probs so she won't try n wrestle it free.


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep lol she dunno what to do with it lol bless her, luckily she has given up trying to get out and is chillin on the sofa getting cuddles off the princess


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 22, 2011)

that cast looks familiar... hold on lemme see if i can find it..


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## jigfresh (Oct 22, 2011)

Electric cat!!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 22, 2011)

she is demon cat



jigfresh said:


> Electric cat!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 22, 2011)

Must of picked up some static from the tv


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2011)

Final day in the rugby world cup, the all blacks play france (spit).


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2011)

We get it on 11 hours delay. Guess I'll need to stay away from you guys to keep the score a surprise. Have a good sunday west.


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> We get it on 11 hours delay. Guess I'll need to stay away from you guys to keep the score a surprise. Have a good sunday west.


ok i wont mention it again til tonight then no biggy. I must say the french held eachothers hands while the all blacks did their hacka lmao


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

surprised they weren't holding each others tadgers!!! Close game though.

Afternoon mate! You good?


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah not bad mate got a few friends round. I need to deseed some more pot so i gotta smoke lol. Need to chop the rom and the chron too and the psycho killer full of f2's lol i aint got room to dry em ffs lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> yeah not bad mate got a few friends round. I need to deseed some more pot so i gotta smoke lol. Need to chop the rom and the chron too and the psycho killer full of f2's lol i aint got room to dry em ffs lol.


Put them out on the line


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2011)

lol it wouldnt be there wen i got back to it lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2011)

You have some smiling neighbors, though


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2011)

There was a close up on a scrum and I noticed the second row guys reach around and grab onto what seems like the front rows knobs, lol. Wife said they were grabbing their waist bands and I just wasn't sure. Seemed like there was a couple optical illusions as well. To me it looked like france made thier one kick, and nz missed the one that counted. I don't know rugby much (lol as if you couldn't tell)... was that a great defensive battle... or just not a good game... or a mix? There was only 3 scores all day.


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2011)

I used to play that position, you have to reach through the props legs and grab his shirt. Its not nice tbh i stopped playing when i was 17


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

morning west et al! it's funny at school i played prop forward for years and couldn't kick a football straight for love nor money. ( i'm actually nick named 50p toes  ) now i'm older i haven't got any interest in egg chasing. 

still, who wasn't going to put the kiwi's down for a home turf win.


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2011)

Was a close game, found myself cheering france on at the end lol. I had to be sick shortly after. My mouth still tastes funny lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

surf the whities edge a little too close?


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2011)

some chron shots and a cheese n that and the romulan.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking super strong that Rom. westy ( if its the second last big Pic.or last in thumbnails lol ) Those Psyco Killer crosses popped 4 for 4 bro. all looking good man. I'm having to squeeze a run in for Christmas so extra seed's and less veg. on them. 
Should make a funky looking tent though man!

Hope you'r good

cgg


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2011)

this is the romulan cinds mate hope ur good >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

had to string that biatch up eh. good drills man. looks bursting with beans.


----------



## E M (Oct 26, 2011)

howdy ppl how is all?


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> had to string that biatch up eh. good drills man. looks bursting with beans.


 im not even sure if thats the bud i spluffed the male chronic on or not lol i only did one bud tho.


E M said:


> howdy ppl how is all?


 hey EM i keep trying to chat to ya on msn but u go off line lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2011)

HI mr. cheezey. i like your budprOn pictures. With the chronic here, is this one a little late at harvest? LIke is it eating itself up? (DST taught me that)
or is it just what the strain does.. im so curious because with my last harvest.. some of my buds started doing the same thing and looked a little like this one.(but not as fried looking..hehe..sorry..). but I was pretty sure that they were right on time for chopping when i looked at the trichomes under the microscope.. Thanks, Amber


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2011)

I perhaps should of took it a week or so ago but i have had to wait for other stuff to dry lol. The baby has taken all my time so pots defo 3rd fiddle now after the cats lol


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

Morgen lad, busy chopping now are we? I htink I have a chillberry to come down, will need to check. Hugs to the lasses.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 27, 2011)

heya every1. were at the kitty ranch starting today and ending on Tuesday. its gunna be a long few days. havent got a doppy german shepard running around trying to herd the cats tho. she's gone to a friends house for a holiday.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

Enjoy your time at the ranch LGP.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> heya every1. were at the kitty ranch starting today and ending on Tuesday. its gunna be a long few days. havent got a doppy german shepard running around trying to herd the cats tho. she's gone to a friends house for a holiday.


Sounds like a good time princess. Good to see you round these parts. Hope fred is treating you well... I'm sure he is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

good luck wrangling them kitties! lol hows the one with the poorly hoof man? 

good to see ya LGP hope alls grand in the family


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Enjoy your time at the ranch LGP.


we will try its gunna be long days



jigfresh said:


> Sounds like a good time princess. Good to see you round these parts. Hope fred is treating you well... I'm sure he is.


 ye were taking it in turns. normally i would do the cats inside and the boys outside and mr west will do the other outside cats. feels realli different as its the 1st time weve had to cat sit since H was born. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> good luck wrangling them kitties! lol hows the one with the poorly hoof man?
> 
> good to see ya LGP hope alls grand in the family


Moostick is ok. Mr west has just gone back to his so that he can take her back to the vets to have it ch4ecked again and maybe redressed.


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2011)

moostick is sleeping on my bed at min lol. got the vets for dressing change in a min or 3 lol
must prepare the carry cage. Lover u baby mwah xxx


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2711058/posts
not good


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

lucky I don't hang around my lights waiting for them to come on....eveything gives you cancer these days, breathing by all accounts! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

there's always something new that's going to kill us eh fred.


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2011)

evenin Dusty mate. I only use hps lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there's always something new that's going to kill us eh fred.


Life, no one gets out alive lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've heard air gives you cancer  lol


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

I use cfl's all through my house though I guess. Just a lot cheaper to run, I got some other low energy ones as well I think,

Was thinking of ditching my cfl's and setting up a 400 in a cool tube for veg. We shall see.


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2011)

if ur cells are predisposed to cancer then they will get cancer


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

haha, nice one, it's like a real live horror film!


mr west said:


> Life, no one gets out alive lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2011)

thats jus what it is


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2011)

You guys would laugh. In califonia it is required to put up signs that say "This area (or product or whatever) contains chemicals known to the state of california to cause cancer"

There is one of those signs on EVERYTHING. And I mean everything. It's rediculous.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

Most places are ridiculous these days. Legislation, that's the problem. Too bloody much of it.


----------



## dancingmaddog (Oct 27, 2011)

ayup westy, (not 4getting LGP n H). not been on fer aaaages so thought i'd pop on n say 'hiya' b4 i turn off fer the nite, i'll av some pics of them casey cheese up soon as my mate brings the camera back (i fink u'll be impressed) be on seperate thread tho i fink. (don't wanna hijack urz, lol) interesting item on cfl lights, how u find that gem, lol. anyhoo, nite all pipes n


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2011)

post em up here mate i dunt mind, could do with some new pics of a new strain lol


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

Happy Friday afternoon Mr W...to the...est.


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2011)

happy for some, others its busy busy busy, just loped the chronic bud. Now im having lunch then its time to fell the psycho killer.


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

Well it's good to be busy sometimes Fred.....and it's also good to be able to do nix as well at times. Which reminds me, I must go and do nothing in the stinky room while smoking a joint of this loverly outdoor madness.....


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2011)

cuz im at home and the girls are at my mums im doing kinda the same while i wait for some washing to dry lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

Alrighty Friday ! How's trick's, more de-seeding ? does that mean you'll be knocking out the wicked hash too 

Hope all's good man

cinder's


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2011)

well i bin saving my trim so itll be bout trim when this lot of trims dry lol. I didnt have enough everclear to do a was fast or slow. I onlt got one finger left in the bottle lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

hahah sound like an alchy if i didnt know you better


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> post em up here mate i dunt mind, could do with some new pics of a new strain lol


Sounds like yer itchin for some variety huh?


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2011)

I did have a couple of nips at christmas with lemonade, too nice and too strong lol instant buzzing ya tits off. Blimey has it been that long since i got it lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Sounds like yer itchin for some variety huh?


I need more space thats mt problem tryna mate i have plenty of beans i wanna try and shit loads in my draw, just only small veg space and two 1m squared tents lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> I did have a couple of nips at christmas with lemonade, too nice and too strong lol instant buzzing ya tits off. Blimey has it been that long since i got it lol


you gonna rock up another batch of dragon lad?


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2011)

not with the tiny bit i have left no. Might make some iso oil tho at some point lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

aye fair do man, we get shafted in the uk with decent grain alcohol being banned. fuckin alchy's ruin everything. good job we've got damn good friends over the pond


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm sure you'll make good use of it someway ! 
Keep the finger's sticky bro.

cgg


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> I need more space thats mt problem tryna mate i have plenty of beans i wanna try and shit loads in my draw, just only small veg space and two 1m squared tents lol


Lol, tru/ seems like a common problem.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2011)

As cof's signature says... So many strains, so little room.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2011)

Im sitting at my mums place cattery sitting and they have plenty of room here ffs, shame ill not get this place when they go, the bank willl have it and the counmcil will have whatevers left


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im sitting at my mums place cattery sitting and they have plenty of room here ffs, shame ill not get this place when they go, the bank willl have it and the counmcil will have whatevers left


I'm trying to understand. The bank for a mortgage, where does the council come in?

I'm getting a good chuckle watching 'Kinky Boots' 


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2011)

the council will take whats left to pay for any care they will need in later life.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2011)

For who later in life? i figure the bank would take it all. sucks


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2011)

My folks. I wont be able to afford to look after them if they get infermed. I have no room to put them its sad but inevitable.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2011)

Perhaps your folks could put the house into trust under little H's name, with the prior agreement that you guys look after them (possibly, or they go into care) and you live in the place, which you either continue to use for the breeding your mother does as present, (perhaps you can learn the trade there) or think of another home cottage business that you can be involved in...hold on, you are involved in one, lol. My old man and his wife done something like that with their kid and the mother of the wife. It was in Australia, but I imagine the laws will not be too different.

People, imho cottage industries are the future of our worlds economy, money power needs to be spread, people need to actually boycott the supermarkets!! Forget camping out at the fukking banks, that will do no good.

Fred, would you be so kind as to put the bubble bag link up mate?


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=ice+bubble+bags&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Certainly


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> My folks. I wont be able to afford to look after them if they get infermed. I have no room to put them its sad but inevitable.


sucks. u'd think they have a better system.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=ice+bubble+bags&_sacat=See-All-Categories
> 
> Certainly


think these are the ones i got
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BUBBLE-BAGS-ICE-EXTRACTION-BAG-3X-5-GALLON-HYDROPONICS-/170715806055?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item27bf747967#ht_1079wt_905


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> sucks. u'd think they have a better system.


that is the system. Fuck inheritance, they will make u sell ur house to pay for care if u cant afford the 400 odd quid a week


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2011)

There's gotta be a way around it. I'm with D... you gotta look into ways around it. Hold on to that shit. There's always around things... loopholes and such.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmm maybe if i could continue to pay the mortgage and pay for the care but thats a heck of a lot of money each week to find evey week


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2011)

Maybe you could let a caregiver live at the house, and trade them living there for them taking care of your parents. Some out the box thinking will be in order to work it out... but there is usually a way if you are creative enough.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 29, 2011)

At that time you could sell your flat and take up care for them at their residence making the payment there instead. Obviously it has it's hiccups but that's how families have done it in the past, thanks to the shite world economy it's likely again aye. Amongst my sibs I have been designated the caretaker and I suspect that this is the way I will have it too. 
Many years out, this potential arrangement? I am sure you have time to sort it out eh! 
I don't even know why I was compelled to enter that fray, have a good night there westy!
cheers


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hmm maybe if i could continue to pay the mortgage and pay for the care but thats a heck of a lot of money each week to find evey week


_Go Breeders Boutique!_


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> At that time you could sell your flat and take up care for them at their residence making the payment there instead. Obviously it has it's hiccups but that's how families have done it in the past, thanks to the shite world economy it's likely again aye. Amongst my sibs I have been designated the caretaker and I suspect that this is the way I will have it too.
> Many years out, this potential arrangement? I am sure you have time to sort it out eh!
> I don't even know why I was compelled to enter that fray, have a good night there westy!
> cheers


 unfortunalty there is no flat to sell lol im in social housing lol. I do have an older sister and brother whoo will prolly take the shit for me


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> _Go Breeders Boutique!_
> 
> 
> cof


careful u dunt get done for spamming lmao


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 29, 2011)

I had the good fortune to hang two deep blues from _Breeders Boutique_, for dry earlier today, such lovely ladies, in appearence and smoke...everyone should have the pleasure.


cof


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 29, 2011)

Thought Id share a pic of GHS Exodus cheese on day 34 flowering.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 29, 2011)

Well man, you and your lady seem like good people to me and you pay your dues so your bound for more. That's the role, try to be decent and work hard and things tend to gain steam. Definitely not born with a silver spoon myself, generations of farmers and laborers before me. I put my self through college and raised my two sons by my self during that time so I can honestly say I know a bit about hard work and adversity. I can tell you got a good head on your shoulders, you'll catch your break yet I am sure. Current enterprises could turn to be lucrative. Shit man, I wish you the very best! 
This ones for you bud!
puff, puff, pass....
cheers!


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

cheers for the link Fred.

Theres a great joke by Billy Connolly (better when told by the Big Man himself) where he is having a chat at his local bar up near Loch Lomand with one of the middle class locals who is always going on about how his house has increased 10k in the last 5 years, blah blah blah, and Tam, one of the locals from a more working class area of the town. The middle Class guys ask the Tam how much he thinks he would get if he sold his house. Tam qucikly replies, "probably about 5 year in Saughton" (a prison in Glasgow). As I said, funnier if you hear it live, lol.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 30, 2011)

DST said:


> cheers for the link Fred.
> 
> Theres a great joke by Billy Connolly (better when told by the Big Man himself) where he is having a chat at his local bar up near Loch Lomand with one of the middle class locals who is always going on about how his house has increased 10k in the last 5 years, blah blah blah, and Tam, one of the locals from a more working class area of the town. The middle Class guys ask the Tam how much he thinks he would get if he sold his house. Tam qucikly replies, "probably about 5 year in Saughton" (a prison in Glasgow). As I said, funnier if you hear it live, lol.


Haha gotta love the big yin


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

Aye lad, he is universally loved. I remember listening to his LP's on my Uncles stereo when I was little, everyone rolling around with tears streaming down their faces.....

EDIT: 5 gal bag purchased, 5 set for 40 euro including delivery.


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2011)

I should of got the 5 bag set, the grades are ok with the 3 bag but not the best. I did have the right to buy my council flat and probably still do but i didnt wanna get a mortgage and pay it off on benefits and have to eat dust for 35 years lol


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

Ach mate, it'll work out for ya, just you stick in. And as far as eating dust for 35 years, I was mortgaged up at 19 and only realised after what I had done. One thing though, you always need a roof over your head so to me it was a no brainer in the end.


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2011)

I need an income first lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2011)

woAAAH there horsey. nee talk of the W word on a sunday. 

hope your all good!? i'm gonna stick me lamb joint in the slow cooker and then a psycho joint in me lips.


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2011)

I jus got a beef joint for laters


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 30, 2011)

Were Having a chicken and I'm smoking bubblegummer


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm having a turkey sandwich today while i'm playin a bit of golf.

beatiful here today sunny and 70F.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2011)

I've got a box of choc ices and a pint of milk. Lamb is silly expensive these days, i always end up settling for pork. Cheap n cheerful.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 30, 2011)

Skippin' the meal and having a pot of coffee with my bowl of og chem instead. Think I will make some chicken egg rolls for sups today!
I wondered if I had made a right move buying this place but like D said, ya have to live somewhere anyway. I proposed to my girlfriend yesterday and we don't live in the same town nor do either us have the room to make a family all at once right now. Shit I have paid tens of thousands by now and earned not a thin red cent of equity in this place. May as well have just paid rent really, but I am sure it will work out. I suppose that is just as much faith as anything eh?!


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2011)

beef in the oven topside top rump @ £6.00 a kg, should do two of us amply


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2011)

And im smoking a nice jack the r8ipper lemoney hazey biffta and when i was at home feeding my cats i had a couple of nice curedd engineers dream spliffs that really hit the spot


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 30, 2011)

nom, nom, nom
Flavor abounds!


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

Smoking an outdoor bifterooney, just a great taste. Drinking a Cider with ice, eating some Pickled Onion Monster Munch - they are not New, they are OLD, Old School Size, Bigger. lol. Having Chicken in a cream and white wine sauce with peaches for dinner. Bit of basmati on the side likes, haha.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 30, 2011)

A deep blue nugget


This is a test run for pics, opengrow has changed their format.



I had a light leak that caused several plants to hermi-fault of the grower, not the plant.


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2011)

test completed


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2011)

mmmmmm-mmmmmmm-good...you got the midus touch brotha...everything you touch turns to gold..


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

My screen just went bazonkers! pic too big, can't compute!!! lol. Nicey nice.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking good cof.


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2011)

thats rude, I can clearly see the Doctors nipple lol. Good job no children read this thread eh?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2011)

ive gone Batty over my XC BC mister cheeezzy
happiest halloween wishes to the kitty, baby and misses! have fun trick-or -treating! 
[youtube]F4-BHfEehjI[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2011)

Spooooky lol loving the clown and ur cheesey plant lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2011)

so my pussy is out the bandasdge and has one of them funny cones on her head. i have to bathe it 3 times a day and supervise her eating ffs bles her.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Oct 31, 2011)

Walking round like she's been fighting with a lamp shade? For the best I suppose tho eh mate


----------



## dancingmaddog (Oct 31, 2011)

DST said:


> Perhaps your folks could put the house into trust under little H's name, with the prior agreement that you guys look after them (possibly, or they go into care) and you live in the place, which you either continue to use for the breeding your mother does as present, (perhaps you can learn the trade there) or think of another home cottage business that you can be involved in...hold on, you are involved in one, lol. My old man and his wife done something like that with their kid and the mother of the wife. It was in Australia, but I imagine the laws will not be too different.
> 
> People, imho cottage industries are the future of our worlds economy, money power needs to be spread, people need to actually boycott the supermarkets!! Forget camping out at the fukking banks, that will do no good.
> 
> Fred, would you be so kind as to put the bubble bag link up mate?


i was watching a show on exactly that and the gov in all their wisdom are trying their best to make the trust thing impossible. i recon it's coz they'll not make as much


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> so my pussy is out the bandasdge and has one of them funny cones on her head. i have to bathe it 3 times a day and supervise her eating ffs bles her.


i thought you were a guy? do you have some sort of venereal disease? i hope it heals fast! happy halloween.. oh and come by my 12/12 place for some trick or tokes.. later.. ambz


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

hahaha, bandaged pussies, too much.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2011)

Its a pussie with a cone collar on now. Its funny and sad to watch her trying to get round


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Morning Fred,

I remeber seeing a Dog many years ago for the first time with one on, I was like wtf is that.. I bet the animals are like, wtf is this thing, whats going on??


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2011)

poor lil cow, she looks at me as if to say what have i done to be treated this way. Cant wait to get bk to mine laters and try some of the chronic bud pre cured, just to see what the highs like hehehe.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Enjoy the smoke Fred.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks DuSTy mate, I also got some psycho killer to try aswell so if the chrons not up to much at least i can still get smashed lmao.


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Well we all know the PK is the biz!!!!! Sunny here today lad, got the Deep Blue outside enjoying the rays.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2011)

just got to mine with moostick my pussy cat in her cone coller and my other cat murphy is hissing at her and moostick is just crying to be free'd from the indignanty


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2011)

So murphy is a bit racist toward coneheads? he he
My little girl kitty had to have one when I got her spayed, her brother didn't seem to think anything but "glad that's not me" but she did the walk of shame with it on. lol She would always try to wedge funny places to get her head just passed it to try and lick the wound too, she is a bit of a psycho lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

oh dear lord the humanity or should that be felinity of it!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2011)

hahahhah
oye, whats that there Don! A bit of eye candy, the maid is proper today!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

just snuck it in there. looks almost like she's wearing clothes eh. emperors new robes stylee


----------



## E M (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello RIU members and friends As you already might know or not Amsterdam is hosting the 24th Annual High times cannabis Cup between the 20th - 25th november 2011 we thought we would give you all a special promo code to use during this period a massive 24% off any orders over £40 excluding gifts and delivery this code will be active on the 20th and end the 25th november. enjoy


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 4, 2011)

Morning Mr West. just stopping by to say hello and see whats shakin.
Are you going to the cannbis cup?


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2011)

Nah im busy that weekend but next year we will be going with bells on.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> Nah im busy that weekend but next year we will be going with bells on.


With Bells on you say..LOL.. well maybe we will all have to meet up there next year.


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2011)

That would be so cool, we could fill the grey area up with riu members lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh i bought some new feed for my plants just waiting for delivery
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250901449124?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1810wt_1581
Ill let ya know how i get on lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> Oh i bought some new feed for my plants just waiting for delivery
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250901449124?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1810wt_1581
> Ill let ya know how i get on lol.


 Well good Luck Mate!


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2011)

A grower friend who lives in my street has tried it and says he thinks his buds are bigger with the plant magic stuff


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 6, 2011)

MR WESTY!!!!!!!!! how is the family? How is your pussy doing? 
[youtube]BIb1wigxpfo[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2011)

Shes doing great, I let her out for the first time tonight since the incident. Seems fine and shes not licking it like a mad woman so itll be fine lol.,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2011)

whats prompted the change westy? think you can squeeze more out than with the canna line?

hope alls good in the west hoose lad!


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> A grower friend who lives in my street has tried it and says he thinks his buds are bigger with the plant magic stuff


 this is my reason donny mate


Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats prompted the change westy? think you can squeeze more out than with the canna line?
> 
> hope alls good in the west hoose lad!



Alls cracking mate the chronic is a real nice smoke with lovely earthy undertones with a sweet citrusy over tone, nice sesh smoke fior when u just gotta smoke one after another till ur eyes bleed gunk.


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2011)

[youtube]/v/bwKd69F4Blk?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> [youtube]bwKd69F4Blk[/youtube]


aka john stockton


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2011)

crackin album that fred, i love the amores bongo track.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2011)

Cheese and livers and casey jones and dog kush. Check the preflower on the cheese lol


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

Just in time for tea. Alright me man, all good in the hood?


mr west said:


> Cheese and livers and casey jones and dog kush. Check the preflower on the cheese lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2011)

Trichs are a sparkle and so are we lol. Did ya have a good weekend?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 8, 2011)

Morning westy. Just thought I'd stop in and have a nosey. They are some crazy ass preflowers on that cheese


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

T'was great mate. Really chilled, lots of pampering (nice spa, pool, sauna, etc). Walked about a million miles. Wife was really relaxed and loving it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2011)

tidy buds westy mate! hahah your preflowers are like most folks popcorn.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2011)

Lookin primo mrt.west. 

are these the dogs?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2011)

bumpole of the bailey!












when i kick back up i think i'll ask the fairy nicely for a cut of the cheese back.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2011)

What is that in the first/last pic there west?


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin primo mrt.west.
> 
> are these the dogs?
> the one on the left is casey jones and the taller one on right is dog kush





colocowboy said:


> What is that in the first/last pic there west?


both of those are uk exo cheese


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2011)

oh ok cool, im used to seeing that viney figure she has.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2011)

casey is like the slightly shorter step sister of the dog, they both are quite beastly


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

Exo cheese is ymu yum yummy. Been having a Livers night tonight though. After having a 4 day break from smoking it's quite nice to get battered for hours from a joint, lol. My business partner is over from the UK tomorrow so plenty of chiefing of green will be done, as will amber nectar consumption, lord help me he's twice the size of me and drinks a pint in half the time.....I have some secrets up my sleevesez though, hehe.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm gonna read some of this...

Subbed.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2011)

Might have to find my way to some cheese, got a couple crosses but you fellas over there got the real deal ya!?
whatcha think dna "confidential cheese", greenhouse "exodus", or csg "cheesedog"


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 8, 2011)

I like Big Buddha's Cheese. . . that's what I've grown, and she's a delight... at least for me.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 9, 2011)

Crackin Shot's Westy, how you doing me old matey! Ive been through the pic's twice and think i can spot wot's wot. All's looking super dank man ! Is that some purple on the Casey ? Mouthwatering bro, 
Hope all's good in the crib !!!

cinder's


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm gonna read some of this...
> 
> Subbed.


good luck lmao some is better than all lol, i'd just look at the pics but im lazy as a lazy cunt


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Crackin Shot's Westy, how you doing me old matey! Ive been through the pic's twice and think i can spot wot's wot. All's looking super dank man ! Is that some purple on the Casey ? Mouthwatering bro,
> Hope all's good in the crib !!!
> 
> cinder's



the casey is the shorter of the two younguns lol. The cheese and livers are the ones with trichs lol, cheese kinda stacks as the livers is like a tulip if that makes sense?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 9, 2011)

Eyup westy, been doin a little lurkin over here mate, got my hands on the exo cheese, goin in on my next run, got any tips?, yours lookin bangin mate!


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2011)

Dont be tight with the food, shes a hungry gal.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> Dont be tight with the food, shes a hungry gal.


 LOL, I had a girl like that once..LOL.

BTW lazy cunt...LOL


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> Dont be tight with the food, shes a hungry gal.


Thanks mate, does she strech much??


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah quite a bit she grows like a vine


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I like Big Buddha's Cheese. . . that's what I've grown, and she's a delight... at least for me.


I've only had Bug Buddha Cheese in a non-green state, so I'm not 100% certain that's what it was.
But the Texmex reggie bagseed that I'm growing with no males, is lookin dank. And the only thing I've smelled that is similar, is that Big Buddha Cheese.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> Yeah quite a bit she grows like a vine


On pare with the livers then mate?...cheers


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2011)

whats the word Fred. You rooted to the couch with some chronic in hand or what ! I can't wait for my Casey to grow up and start putting out bud's like those again lol. 
I'm flushing a Cheese Suprise and going to catch a couple snap's later, i got 2 pheno's, one was really cheesey and this one has a sweet with fuel kind of smell/taste. Smooth and strong to boot  I'll give you a shout when i get them done matey!

Hope your good Pal.

cgg


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2011)

oh man its been busy here and im only half dun wot needs doing lol, no rest for the wiked, princess has just fired up the ps3 for a bit of spiderman dimensions lol, jus time for quick exo cheese biffta thanks to the fairy from london lol deliverd 2 psycho killer fems and one boy today with a nice few buds of cheese for me yay


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2011)

Aye she's a gem !
I was going to wait, but i said i would and never got a chance to get a BX2 suprise done for you mate! Its first on the list for tomoz thou bro.
Just done a feed with rusk's and what a mess man! lol. 

Peace out mate!


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye she's a gem !
> I was going to wait, but i said i would and never got a chance to get a BX2 suprise done for you mate! Its first on the list for tomoz thou bro.
> Just done a feed with rusk's and what a mess man! lol.
> 
> Peace out mate!


cool we got that to come and i think the princess will eat just as many rusks if not more lol. BX2 surprise lol i was thinking I know what that means but to a random lurker it means nothing lmao


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2011)

haha, i know its been a wee while, it was the male Deep Purp Querkle that caught the BX2 Exo Cheese was'nt it ?


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2011)

Er i thought it was head band lol, you will have to ask DST, he knows for sure


----------



## E M (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello guys and gals 

ive just called in to say hello and i hope all is well, hows the little 1 and princess westy let me know when youve stocked up on the rusks you can send me a box or 2 lol 

D we will be there in 6 days mate get the beers ready.


Damm im tired my fault though bloody mw3 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2011)

man i aint had a rusk in aaaaages. might have to get a box


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i aint had a rusk in aaaaages. might have to get a box


 OK what a rusk?????


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=252387000


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks mr green


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2011)

lol, be a while b4 we weaning. Possibly late jan time


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Mr. wESty. how is your garden growing? i hope you have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2011)

Stuck my experimental cheese cross deep blues into flores today so few weeks to see new funky buds yay


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> Stuck my experimental cheese cross deep blues into flores today so few weeks to see new funky buds yay


good luck, i hope shes a winner. is that the 
cross of jake blues deep blues?what number is that f1 f2 f3 f4?


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> good luck, i hope shes a winner. is that the
> cross of jake blues deep blues?what number is that f1 f2 f3 f4?


jake blues is an f2 deep purple psychosis x livers blues. So crossing it to cheese puts 3 clone onlys together, should be super leker.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

does it really have a choice in how potent it will be. i love watching/ growing out new crosses. hope she's everything u want out of her n more. if you could split up characteristic by parent how would u do it. 
like psycho yield, cheese stretch and livers taste. Just a question from an inebriated mind.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2011)

Thats easy Potent Potent and potent, all three of em grow rock solid trichy as phuck buds that stink to high heaven lol, all have a viney struckture too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol, u know what they say. Great strains grow alike, lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

Morning Fred, hope yis are all good over there bru.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 12, 2011)

morning people. mr west has popped down to Norfolk dis morning to pick up a new cooker. so u ave ta put up wid me and hattie lol


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

At least the ladies will have peace and quiet eh! Enjoy it while it lasts hehe.

Have a nice day!

D


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 12, 2011)

were watching the f1 free practice. hattie is doing huge yawns fighting sleep. finally drifting off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2011)

spliffy time for the mum! hope your both good pet.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> spliffy time for the mum! hope your both good pet.


didnt even think of that. ill make one now lol


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 12, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> didnt even think of that. ill make one now lol


please....join the rest of us. we've missed you.


cof


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 12, 2011)

i managed to put skins together weed in and fag in but then hattie woke up for a feed. so just finished it and now about to take a toke or too


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2011)

Im back from the fens lol, cor blimey its flat as fuck in Norfolk.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

glad the Nor folk didn't get ye, lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2011)

think village, think idiot.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

I grew some random Texmax reggie bag seed, but it was pretty good for reggie. 
All the plants came out good, but one came out cheesey smellin as shit. The only bud I've smelled similar is Big Buddha Cheese, which I've only had in my home (nongreen) state.

Does anyone know what pages (40 page count) have pictures o cheeses?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

this is Mr.West Jounal. there is cheese pictured in just about every update starting from the beginning,


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

I know "The whole Cheese and nothing but the cheese". I'm just wondering where some fresh, or super good updates are. 
Or did his cheese grow end a while ago? Like, I'm just trying to see some cheese.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

here is a link to only the attachments in this thread. the cheese's would be the ones with the razor lookin leaves n viney structure. 

https://www.rollitup.org/misc.php?do=showattachments&t=125765

or you could post pics of the plant. did u clone it ?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> here is a link to only the attachments in this thread. the cheese's would be the ones with the razor lookin leaves n viney structure.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/misc.php?do=showattachments&t=125765
> 
> or you could post pics of the plant. did u clone it ?


I didn't know you could do that.

Yeah, I got pics. I'll post in post below this. 
And I got it from some pretty good Texmex reggie, bagseed. All the seeds came from the same generation of moms, but random dads. So they're all different. 
And they may have even been in Mexico for 5-10-25-50 years breeding.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2011)

His current exo is a couple pages back, beautiful chunky little girl. I remember asking about the specimen.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

I got three girls from the same bag of seed.
The seeds came from "Corn" (good reggie) collected while buying quaps from the same guy for like six months. It always smelled, and looked the same. But it was still seedy reggie.

The pictures above are only of 1 of the girls I got...She smells the cheesiest.

I'm gonna check out that link with the pics.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

Reviewing those pictures.
I'm pretty sure this is related to some kind of cheese
      

And I've loved the 2 cheeses I've tried.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

it would in fact have to be related if it is at all. because cheese is a clone only strain.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it would in fact have to be related if it is at all. because cheese is a clone only strain.


All cheeses are clone only????
Like every strain of cheese?

Can't they just herm a few? And get a male that way? Or does herm make fem seeds?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> All cheeses are clone only????
> Like every strain of cheese?
> 
> Can't they just herm a few? And get a male that way? Or does herm make fem seeds?


The original UK cheese aka Exodus Cheese is a clone only strain. this is the cheese i was assuming you had. there are cheese in seed version but are nothing like the real thing i have heard such as big buddha and greenhouses cheese. Mr. West grows the Exodus cut but he is an official cheese aficionado .


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> The original UK cheese aka Exodus Cheese is a clone only strain. this is the cheese i was assuming you had. there are cheese in seed version but are nothing like the real thing i have heard such as big buddha and greenhouses cheese. Mr. West grows the Exodus cut but he is an official cheese aficionado .


Well I just think it smells like Big Buddha Cheese. 
I've actually never had Exodus Cheese.


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2011)

some cheese, some casey, some dog and some livers and some hash, I did 7 washes lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> some cheese, some casey, some dog and some livers and some hash, I did 7 washes lol


Nice...I'm gonna be making some bubble hash with my trim today


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice stuff Mr West. Hope you, LGP, and H are good mate. Peace, D


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2011)

they perfectly dandy and daddie is a happy boy shhmoking hashish, gals are getting set for the night so im off to bed with my spoon lmao


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> [IM]https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1885853d1321220902-cheese-whole-cheese-nothing-but-img_131.jg[/IMG]


 nice lens cap, lol. 
jp hash looks awesome. how long u reckon until all of that is toast?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 13, 2011)

Good Evening to the West family.
Deep Blue and Livers popped yesterday, outta 10, 6 so far

Can ya buy Rab on DVD Mr West?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice little mess you have there bud!


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

of course you can Hem.....he's a bloody LEGEND!!!! lol.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rab-C-Nesbitt-Episodes-DVD/dp/B00028498O



Hemlock said:


> Good Evening to the West family.
> Deep Blue and Livers popped yesterday, outta 10, 6 so far
> 
> Can ya buy Rab on DVD Mr West?


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Good Evening to the West family.
> Deep Blue and Livers popped yesterday, outta 10, 6 so far
> 
> Can ya buy Rab on DVD Mr West?


http://hmv.com/hmvweb/simpleSearch.do?simpleSearchString=Rab+C+Nesbitt&WT.srch=1&WT.mc_id=101593&gclid=COmJr7XotawCFZJc4QodRxM0Hg
Aye lad!


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice hash over this morning, listening to a bit of jungle drum and bass this morgen. Just about to build


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

On two one two.....and flex those fingers......"morning stretches are the Best MR West"


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2011)

DST said:


> On two one two.....and flex those fingers......"morning stretches are the Best MR West"


You just reminded me of
[video=youtube;VTLhfRGCZq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTLhfRGCZq0[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 14, 2011)

West, You like Ed Rush? Likes me a bit o D&B, I like the break beats from over there best. Meat Katie, Dark Globe, Kerbkrawler, Rennie Pilgrim, W9y FTW.... lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2011)

who's the DADDY! haha nice lumps of shish fella


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2011)

cheers m8, hits the spot and spots the hit


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> West, You like Ed Rush? Likes me a bit o D&B, I like the break beats from over there best. Meat Katie, Dark Globe, Kerbkrawler, Rennie Pilgrim, W9y FTW.... lol


yeah i love some dnb m8


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2011)

Ha! Found ya. So I have one question, because I'm not reading 300 some odd pages, at 40 per page, to find out, but do you still have that Exo Cheese from 3 years ago? Spoiler Alert!


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Ha! Found ya. So I have one question, because I'm not reading 300 some odd pages, at 40 per page, to find out, but do you still have that Exo Cheese from 3 years ago? Spoiler Alert!


i still have a cut of it yes its the only cheese i grow


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2011)

Well that deserves a Rep right there but, like always, it won't facking let me! So you've probably been asked this before but what do you suggest for a Cheese X to people who can't get their hands on a cut, if anything?


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2011)

I did like the la cheese reseva pravada did


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 14, 2011)

i recommend blue cheese , if anyone cared. but id love to try the exo cut.


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2011)

yeah blue cheese is nice too


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2011)

just thought my deep blues x cheee could be called blues cheese lol


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2011)

or you could call it fondue


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 14, 2011)

lol, Deep Cheese. Deep Blue Cheese(like Deep Blue Sea).Maybe Blue Exodus or Exodus Blue.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2011)

Naughty Cheese!


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2011)

loving this casey


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2011)

Exodus Blue has a nice ring to it.


----------



## E M (Nov 16, 2011)

wooooo its gone a bit hush hush WAKE UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPP EVERYONE lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2011)

morning EM mate hows work?


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2011)

is it me or does it look like that lump of hash has red bits init?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> is it me or does it look like that lump of hash has red bits init?


 Oh yeah I see some red.

Morning Sir, Trust all is well with the Fam!
Still letting Don come round here??? LOL.


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2011)

we all great, I'm still shocked as to how easy we are finding it all lol. Don can go where he pleases cuz hes the DON aren't ya mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2011)

hahah apparently?! been a bit out of sync with a lot of things of late matey. heads swimming, got too much to do all the time that only some of each gets done. 

hope your good fella!


----------



## E M (Nov 16, 2011)

Yea probably red smites pmsl
only joking west works great, off to the dam tomorrow so all gd 



mr west said:


> is it me or does it look like that lump of hash has red bits init?


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2011)

Tell me about it, my heads not stopped in 12 and half weeks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roquefort_(cheese)
for a name . the history and production is very interesting 
the mold which gives it its flavor is found in soil in caves.


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2011)

I love a honking smelly cheese and roquefort is one of the smelliest ive eaten, almost salty its that pungent. Nice on a digestive biscuit with butter.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 17, 2011)

hey bru, was listening to some tunes today and thought you might like this one:
[youtube]9nBtB7knfNc[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2011)

Like a bit of jump up in de mornings jig thanks mate


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello Fred. Hope yer gid lad, just got back from Scotia last night. Hope the ladies are sweet.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi mate,........... how long you flower the cheese for?


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2011)

I normaly flower the cheese bout 9 an half weeks as a rule but i didnt write down the dates on this last lot so im chopping laters today cuz the look ready to me lol. Hey wondering D jus about to try the romulan again be back in 15>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok ive smoked a joint of rom and the high is nice, sort of a prevning smoke for getting ready to go out. Not much on the taste yet but its only been 3 days in curing jars


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> Ok ive smoked a joint of rom and the high is nice, sort of a prevning smoke for getting ready to go out. Not much on the taste yet but its only been 3 days in curing jars


That's been the general ruling. Good high, not much taste. 
It should be stonier.


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2011)

Well the RomxTimewarp was also fairly middle of the road, but then the pheno I had wasn't the best, even though it grew baseball bat colas. Was good for making erl....


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm noticing two phenos in the roms. One of them is real stoney and I have yet to try the second-she's about 2 weeks away.
1badmason was impressed with his grow. Where has he been hiding? also whodat is mia. I know that Thanksgiving is next week, but they aint no turkeys.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2011)

I just took a rom  in the car with me for further testing and i got the taste when my head was full of smoke of a sort of papery doughnut dough quite sweet and very pleasant. My heads buzzing now too which is nice


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15772773


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 18, 2011)

"Ooooooooooooh, now don't you tell me" lol
That's a topic that'll get me to sounding like ol' Rab.... I was raised farming and have an appreciation for the food supply and my kids are of the usual "American mindset" turning their nose up at the smallest blemish. On top of the way people waste here in general is seriously disgusting. Glad to see your awareness there westy!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15772773


Did the rom bring on the munchies?


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2011)

it was just the two ton pot of veggy curry that tickled my fancy lol. The rom has given me munchies


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> it was just the two ton pot of veggy curry that tickled my fancy lol. The rom has given me munchies


Lock the refrigerator!


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2011)

Quote from article:
"Campaigners argue misshapen vegetables taste just as good as more uniform ones"

Why on earth would they need to argue this..........people are fukkin stoooopid!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 18, 2011)

stoooooooooooooooooooopid, when you realize just how stupid and it sinks in that your completely surrounded......... narf... that's a bad day.... puff, puff, pass....


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2011)

Ive been chopping my cheese and livers all day. there is some mighty fine buds and some not so pretty buds but i love them all the same. This shit stinks and i have a few cheese surprise seeds which could be chronic lmao


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 18, 2011)

Any idea what this is?
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/487965-so-spots-little-yellowing.html#post6647296


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2011)

Check out Breeders Boutiques offering for the High Time Cannabis Cup.....



DST said:


> Bedtime pics...if you are lucky enough to be at the Hight Times Cannabis Cup, perhaps you'' sample some.
> 
> Deep Blue 'Erl. (free with a pack of seeds from you know who!)
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2011)

so is oil leagle in the dam then? I know its a higher grade drug in this country, class A


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2011)

No, it's not very legal Fred, but then it's getting called an extraction to fudge the matter. Luckily the 15% THC posse is not something that exists so people going around testing producs is not a worry. You cannot buy oil in coffeeshops. If there are any issues then it'll need to be swapped out for something else, but lets look at the glass being half full eh!


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2011)

DST said:


> No, it's not very legal Fred, but then it's getting called an extraction to fudge the matter. Luckily the 15% THC posse is not something that exists so people going around testing producs is not a worry. You cannot buy oil in coffeeshops. If there are any issues then it'll need to be swapped out for something else, but lets look at the glass being half full eh!


I'm sure you know what ur doing. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cheese, pk, hash and chronic


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey mr. Cheezy, hope your doing well. 
Here are my 2 exodus cheese backcross girls. One is sick. do you know what could be wrong with her.????? Her ppms were running low in the 600s so i made sure my feed to her was around 1000 PPM and it incuded some earth juice, hammerhead, Hesi coco, magnisuium. and i foliar sprayed her down with CO2. 

View attachment 1896583

View attachment 1896582View attachment 1896581


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2011)

How strange, and it's only on the those tops.....perhaps a cal/mag thing so the additional Mg might help somewhat Amber.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey mr. Cheezy, hope your doing well.
> Here are my 2 exodus cheese backcross girls. One is sick. do you know what could be wrong with her.????? Her ppms were running low in the 600s so i made sure my feed to her was around 1000 PPM and it incuded some earth juice, hammerhead, Hesi coco, magnisuium. and i foliar sprayed her down with CO2.
> 
> View attachment 1896583
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2011)

DST said:


> How strange, and it's only on the those tops.....perhaps a cal/mag thing so the additional Mg might help somewhat Amber.


yes, only those tops, its the weirdest thing, in my short gardening expereince with mary jane i have never had this problem before. I checked in the Jorge Cervantes MM bible, but the bloody book is so confusing and hard to understand. His picture matched sulfur deficency. .. since im on the subject of a Marijuana Help Book.. does anyone have any suggetions as a good reference book to use instead of the Jorge Cervantes Bible.


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry, ive never read a book on growing weed or owned a book. Ive never seen 






before sorry I know it sounds rediculous but have u googled the problem?


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2011)

I would agree with his book, when you have a sulphur problem new growth goes yellow and old growth stays green.


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2011)

mr west said:


>


you would think i havent got much of this left now but i got but half lol. Sundays waiting for ya dinner in the warm is grand. Roast beef and Yorkshire puddings carrots broccoli and roast pots all drenched in gravy baby


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2011)

this was my fist ever grow back in 2008. I had some bubbleliciouse seedlings in there with em cuz i didnt have a veg room yet


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2011)

It's so cute looking. Oh those were the days eh? I had no idea you only started growing in 08.


----------



## E M (Nov 21, 2011)

promo code ........(cup2011).........
i got some news for you and all the RIU members 

As you already might know or not Amsterdam is hosting the 24th Annual High times cannabis Cup between the 20th - 25th november 2011 we thought we would give you all a special promo code to use during this period a massive 24% off any orders over £40 excluding gifts and delivery this code is active and will end the 25th november. 

visit www.seaofseeds.com to take advantage


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> It's so cute looking. Oh those were the days eh? I had no idea you only started growing in 08.


well i had a grow wen i was 19 back in 92 but i didnt get any smoke off it cuz i didnt know what i was doing and didnt start properly till december 07 after having an old 400w hps my mate gave me years b4 and i had done nothing with it. I bought my tents in the next year or so and have been happily medicated ever since lmao.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2011)

I can only imagine the little plant. It sure worked out that your buddy left you that light. Did you fall in love your first proper grow? It seems like you are quite entrentched in this growing thing for only really going for a few years. I guess you have friends that grew maybe... or was it you that got them all hooked? I've only known one person who grew before me... and I just kinda knew him we weren't pals or anything.

Now all my friends are from RIU for the most part. That or old friends that mostly like me because I grow, lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2011)

A happy coincidence the same time in Dec 07 my mate over the road set up a grow box in his spare room. It was quite funny when I said to him that I hung a light and planted some seeds, he looked at me and grinned and took me up to his grow lol our first harvests were bout the same time in May 2008. Yes I vegged my plants for a good 3 months b4 switching lol. Now most my mates are either in thje process of setting something up or have been at it for a wile now lol. Kinda stuck with this way of life if i wanna smoke pot.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> well i had a grow wen i was 19 back in 92 but i didnt get any smoke off it cuz i didnt know what i was doing and didnt start properly till december 07 after having an old 400w hps my mate gave me years b4 and i had done nothing with it. I bought my tents in the next year or so and have been happily medicated ever since lmao.


How's it mate, just having a flash back to 06/07 when i got my first lamp ( off a work site 400 HPS ), and i used to grow plant 7 ft. tall for month's waiting for something to happen. and didnt know i just had to half the light cycle lol. The good old day's eh! I would have been some Bush seed's or some crap, but at the time would prob. be primo haha

Peace mate


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi cinders mate tricks are great lol. You behaving ya self?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

As allway's man, you know that 
Infact im having a dilemma. I just went to make a brew and noticed the kettle has went and packed in. ( Bottle's to be made still ) So im having real trouble haha.


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> As allway's man, you know that
> Infact im having a dilemma. I just went to make a brew and noticed the kettle has went and packed in. ( Bottle's to be made still ) So im having real trouble haha.


Quick shoot up the supermarket and part with 20 bux and kettle will be sorted no?


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2011)

UK EXODUS CHEESE making a big hit at the HTCC. A very Lee Scratch Perry looking rasta guy told me at the end of the day that it was the best weed at the expo!!!!! He's coming back to the Dam to get more he said! Old school genetics coming to the fore!


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2011)

shame Its greenhouseseeds who are gonna get all the glory. Sucks big sweaty balls man but ya canny knock the kaas i spoze. This reminds me my cheese is almost dry now yay and my livers/blues woot woot. Next year deep bues is gonna blow that rastas head orf. Maybe i should start planting the jake blues x livers/blues bx bx bx is the way


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 23, 2011)

If ye remember which she is man!


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> If ye remember which she is man!


no worries there at min, i got everything well, labled.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> As allway's man, you know that
> Infact im having a dilemma. I just went to make a brew and noticed the kettle has went and packed in. ( Bottle's to be made still ) So im having real trouble haha.


No kettle?!! That's no way to live, lol


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2011)

I was given a bud of exo cheese from GHS to smell, absolutely nothing like the Exo in smell, far too sweet, not as strong either. It looks fairly similar in structure which is the only thing I can say about it. PErhaps that was just a badly grown bit..........
What I don't understand though, surely if GHS had the Exo Cut, then they would be running that to provide them with stock to sell. And selling the seeds to people to grow. So why was the weed not up to par??




mr west said:


> shame Its greenhouseseeds who are gonna get all the glory. Sucks big sweaty balls man but ya canny knock the kaas i spoze. This reminds me my cheese is almost dry now yay and my livers/blues woot woot. Next year deep bues is gonna blow that rastas head orf. Maybe i should start planting the jake blues x livers/blues bx bx bx is the way


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 24, 2011)

DST said:


> I was given a bud of exo cheese from GHS to smell, absolutely nothing like the Exo in smell, far too sweet, not as strong either. It looks fairly similar in structure which is the only thing I can say about it. PErhaps that was just a badly grown bit..........
> What I don't understand though, surely if GHS had the Exo Cut, then they would be running that to provide them with stock to sell. And selling the seeds to people to grow. So why was the weed not up to par??


 or maybe he does nt have the cut d ?!! If any1 could get the exact replica of exo in seeds it would of been done years ago so to me it sounds like ghs are just trying to cash in on a strain that is clone only and kiddin folk that have nt had the chance to smoke or grow the real mccoy !!


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2011)

something underhand is a foot, maybe the guy who gave franco the exo cheese cut was fucking him around lol and gave him an almost ran cut


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 24, 2011)

Fred u know how hard it is to find a real cut and theres thousands out there claiming to have mothers or cuts that its just laughable !! Imo to get the exo in seed we need to start lookin at getting it to hermi in sum way that it can be crossed back!!


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2011)

that could be the case, or the feminized process is just not bringing the same traits out of the offspring, which may suggest that another donor was used perhaps???



cheddar1985 said:


> or maybe he does nt have the cut d ?!! If any1 could get the exact replica of exo in seeds it would of been done years ago so to me it sounds like ghs are just trying to cash in on a strain that is clone only and kiddin folk that have nt had the chance to smoke or grow the real mccoy !!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

Shenanigans!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2011)

Maybe Arjen thought the pure sativa stone of the exodus cut wasn't enough and he sliped a KUSH IN TO GIVE THE STONE SOME BODY AND THAT WAY THERE COULD BE THROW BACKS MAYBE???? soz caps but thats way too much to re-write lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

any man who thinks the exo isn't enough has clearly got his swede up his backside. if you ask me!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any man who thinks the exo isn't enough has clearly got his swede up his backside. if you ask me!


Or there obviously not smokin exodus lmfbo


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Shenanigans!!!!!!!!!


Shit. I gotta run home and get my broom


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

Will, I reckon you'll need a whole street sweeping machine for the amount of shenanigans....lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2011)

Friday flying update with casey jones and dog kush about 5 weeksish( dont actually know how old) I have put 3 jake blues chese into flower bout two weeks and a headband tripthingy. Feel free to big up the pics u like and ask any questions, im off for a puff puff cough cough at the vent. Peace out chuffers


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lookin sweet fred wot u got them under!!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 25, 2011)

cheddar1985 said:


> Lookin sweet fred wot u got them under!!


Under his thumb








cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2011)

*Under my 600W*


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

you still running the clone only CJ from the Fairy?


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2011)

Top 2 colas of the dog kush


----------



## ghb (Nov 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> this was my fist ever grow back in 2008. I had some bubbleliciouse seedlings in there with em cuz i didnt have a veg room yet


i love me some cherry popping pr0n, i know you said you tried before but this is your first succesful grow. it's something that you'll never forget.

how is the little big yin? hope lgp is getting enough sleep, i'm sure you are what with all the cheese/erl/hash joints you are smoking


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2011)

we doing great cheers ghb mate yeah the livers and hash combination hits all the spots at once lol. Littel one is a good sleeper thankfully like her mum lmao.


----------



## E M (Nov 26, 2011)

hello westy and gang im back yipppppppi that was a long trip im glad its only once a year lol but there you go,
how is the family west? 
Dst whats happening mate that cup was a roller coaster lol.
breeders boutique presented there selves very well on the seaofseeds booth im suprised i didnt go nuts with the amount of smoke surrounding me what with the devils harvest 3 bongs, breeders boutiques bong and seaofseeds vape im glad im surrounded by a non thc enviroment now lol 

oh i should let you all know seaofseeds.com is now stocking the devils harvests T-Light Feminised seeds ( the unofficial cup winner )


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2011)

Eat sleep grow, thats all any of us do. The grown ups do other things lol. Glad ya had a good time emmy mate


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2011)

I can't wait to grow up......fuk knows when that'll happen.


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2011)

growing old is compulsory, growing up is optional.


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2011)

going grey seems painless as well.


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2011)

Your only young once but u can always be immature. lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 26, 2011)

Morning, another early, Na sleep night. Got 2 teeth to show for it though Pff.

Night. zzzzzz


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2011)

DST said:


> you still running the clone only CJ from the Fairy?


No unfortunately my mate killed that clone off for me when the gasman cometh. I managed to get my own cut bk tho which is nyon identicle and i also planted another casey s1 seed and it smells fucking awesome, cant wait to see if it tastes as great which it prolly will if i know my eggs.


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning, another early, Na sleep night. Got 2 teeth to show for it though Pff.
> 
> Night. zzzzzz


Morning with the yawning and runny eyes, slept like a charm again last night. Hatti slept like a baby, mummy slept like that too lol. Yeah were looking forward to the teeth thing lol. slobber chops is it then?


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2011)

Good to hear the CJ s1's are giving out decent stuff......gave a shed load of them away at the cup. People were also flocking to take the Headband seeds for outdoor. All were pre-warned about indoor growing with them......i think my outdoor stash being taken by po po is more gutting than the cheese since I got more cheese coming. I got a bottle of outdoor shwag, will need to see what I can rescue from it. 



mr west said:


> No unfortunately my mate killed that clone off for me when the gasman cometh. I managed to get my own cut bk tho which is nyon identicle and i also planted another casey s1 seed and it smells fucking awesome, cant wait to see if it tastes as great which it prolly will if i know my eggs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2011)

morning fred! lgp and ya wee one. hope your all grand this blustery morn. 

i dont think i'm growing up any time soon. just when i think i am i do something that reminds me otherwise....

laters fella, time for bongo


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2011)

Its a fucker that the old bill are now in possession of some fine bb gear. Cant ya go back and ask for it back? Morning Don mate, all the wheely bins are stroon all asunder this morning could be time for a spoon lol. So was ur stealth idea a non starter then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2011)

aye its that windy up here the blinds are moving behind the windows. and the windows are bloody closed! stealth box on hold....


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.seed-city.com/connoisseur-genetics/cheese-n-chong
bang goes that idea then lmao


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

Fuk me, £60 for 5 seeds. What is it with seed companies in the UK, do they think that if they charge 2x more than other companies that people will think their genetics are better......mind, there's people who won't blink at paying for something.


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2011)

£12 a seed is a bit steep. For fucks sake lol


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

BB sell a whole pack for the same price and has genetics from similar clone only's...the seed game is a big con on the most part innit?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

Yea, especially when i can accidentally find a dank seed in my green for free, lol. nothin worse than doggies nuts. were they around the cup D?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

DST said:


> BB sell a whole pack for the same price and has genetics from similar clone only's...the seed game is a big con on the most part innit?


Just like most other money motivated industries.


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

nah mate, they were too busy counting there cash from the £700 bags of seeds they sold, hehe. I never saw them and Attitude were not their either (although one of the owners turned up by all accounts).


----------



## The Cheeset (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks a bit manish fred. Loving the dog kush


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

just harvested a load of dog's, and a few more to come as well. Last few weeks I have been without a bit of DOG and it's just nae gid I tell ya!


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2011)

Good eye cheeset dudeI culled that male yesterday. I canny wait to take my dog for a well deserved walkies


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2011)

what was it a male of? cheesets got the eye eh! please don't say it was a dog male, lol.

edit, doesn't look dog, looks like it's been topped as well.


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2011)

That was and i say was a deep blues x cheese male. I didnt want to deseed any weed this next few harvests. I got 2 x psycho killer fems and a male waiting for space in my veg


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> http://www.seed-city.com/connoisseur-genetics/cheese-n-chong
> bang goes that idea then lmao


Na Seriously..... Is this a wind-up ?

Deep Blue x Cheese mmmmmmmm Non Stop  But like you guy's i'm chokin to get this next DOG done. I only got a taste of that Nug i got kicked back the other week and it was still the best smoke ive had since i last grew my own. 

Hope you'r all good geezer!


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi ya cindy mate, seems theres always some new breeders and strains lol, bloody malarkey init lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2011)

So, the fairy dropped off some devils harvest shoreline fem seeds the other day so ive planted one but kno nothing bout the strain. Anyone kno any info?


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2011)

I am sure the Fairy will tell ya, but I will say this, I think it's one of the nicest strains!!!! Very pungeant smell too, great high, and good head buzz from what I remember....They were the freebs at the Cup, I think knowing your love of the cheese you will like it.


edit: hold on, I never even got any, lol.....slipped up there.

I do have a pack of the Stawberry Sour Diesel though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2011)

haha, u remember wayy back D, the first time u commented my grow it was a Strawberry Sour D grow, Lol. its my grail. is it being sold?? my b-day's coming up so i'm looking to get some beans for myself.


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2995/betting/2011/12/01/2782836/crystal-palace-121-outsiders-for-league-cup-triumph-after


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

That's never a bad day huh?!


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

yeh man, they got some feminized and regulars I think....

next fairy run I am sure some can be provided, got 5 in a pack here with no great intentions to grow em all....



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, u remember wayy back D, the first time u commented my grow it was a Strawberry Sour D grow, Lol. its my grail. is it being sold?? my b-day's coming up so i'm looking to get some beans for myself.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2011)

haha that's mine and your teams blown a raspberry at fergie now fred. 

hows tricks me old china?


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2011)

I was on a dad mission paying some money into my bank and there was a knock on tyhe door, it was 2 firemen wanting to check the smoke alarms. Nagers the princess put em off but now we waiting for a knock again ffs. Gonna ignor the nock if they come back. But might have to pull down my tent in the living room. Dunt they need to make an appointment?


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

Bollox, not sure what to suggest mate.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2011)

never heard of the fire service checking smoke alarms fred. stay safe man


----------



## mr.green123 (Dec 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> I was on a dad mission paying some money into my bank and there was a knock on tyhe door, it was 2 firemen wanting to check the smoke alarms. Nagers the princess put em off but now we waiting for a knock again ffs. Gonna ignor the nock if they come back. But might have to pull down my tent in the living room. Dunt they need to make an appointment?


they done that by me mate you dont have to let them in. i didnt and they haven't been back since


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

nice, I reckon mr green is onto something there. at the end of the day it'll be a community based service they are providing and like yer man said, up to you if you let em in. Dinghy fireman sam, lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2011)

Well they aint knocked back yet. Apparently they have t check all social housing but this is the first knock in over 5 years lol. if i get a letter, ill have to up tent and move it


----------



## mr.green123 (Dec 2, 2011)

all they did by me was knock door to door to go through fire safety and check your alarms work.. tell them where 2 go mate


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2011)

they aint been back and its just past 420 ona Friday lol. they wont be back this side of the weekend.>>>>>>>>>>>>cheese anyone


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> I was on a dad mission paying some money into my bank and there was a knock on tyhe door, it was 2 firemen wanting to check the smoke alarms. Nagers the princess put em off but now we waiting for a knock again ffs. Gonna ignor the nock if they come back. But might have to pull down my tent in the living room. Dunt they need to make an appointment?


Stand your ground Westy! Due to council housing, there may be various forms of jurisdiction i'm not aware of, but yeah, unless there is actually an emergency, they should not have any legal jurisdiction to any more than walk away unless they smell smoke or see flames. Smoke, lol, the other kind, theyre not coppers now. Sorry, i'm just in from a fat joint and a singsong watching all the lads roll out of the pub in a less than acceptable fashion, just waiting for blue lights  but yes, just ignore it  every time my bell rings i ust look down to the apvement to see if i know the person, council are always trying to trick me to sign the darn registra of electors thingymajig.

Hello by the way, i have an odd habbit of simply reading subscribed threads and never actually talking myself. Hope the family are doing great, the way i keep track of things H will be walking and talking before i get up to date.


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL I hear that TTT, I think she'll be left school by the time I've caught up on the threads lol. Fuck the firemen ill ignore the door till i get a letter init eh >>>>>>>>>>>>> cheesey wake n bake


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2011)

My friday update, dog kush and casey at 6 weeks i think and jake blues cheese at 3 i think and a head band at 1 week and a cat and my dirty vent lol enjoy.



































Laters chufffers>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2011)

DOGs and Cats' eh, who would have though tthey would go so well.....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 4, 2011)

That vent looks almost like my filter cover. We are a set of dusty cunts


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2011)

I live very close to a major A road u have probably heard of, thats why im so dusty lol.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey bruv a few pics u in journal https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/474807-12-12-rooted-clones-thread.html


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2011)

casey yumm


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2011)

DOGk


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

Good girl, nice doggy!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 5, 2011)

Lookin good fred cant understand ya post in my thread lmfbo!!
Hows little 1 and the misses bruv all set for crimbo i bet lol!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2011)

if set up u mean aware of christmas then yes were ready for it. We dunt do much really lol, might chuck some tinsel round the mirror lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2011)

cracking trees fred, your moggy looks like she's been smoking the dog !


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2011)

She acts like it too lol, always sleeping or eating, bloody free loader lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

That's what pussy does best


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2011)

got some seeds, psycho killer bx to the jtr. woot woot lemoney shtoney stuff


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

shtoney you shay, shaweet.


mr west said:


> got some seeds, psycho killer bx to the jtr. woot woot lemoney shtoney stuff


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2011)

Well the psycho killer puts ya on ya arse and well the jack the ripper does the job too so itll only be shtoney


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Westy, turns out i ended up with 3 seeds from the fairy and she whispered in my ear that they were Chronulan, looking forward to chucking them in with my next run of bubblelicious and casey. god bless the fairy!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2011)

The fairy didnt have straight roMulan, I belive they rom x chronic


----------



## E M (Dec 6, 2011)

hello all how is ya


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2011)

we are fine as silk stoned as mutha fukers, well i am lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

Been on the Hitman down the Grey Area, my mate from there agreed to drop some prizes in for the Xmas 600 competition, sweet!

hey EM, you think the lads from SoS will be down for donating a prize for some free publicity, lol....


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2011)

had to cut the top off one of the caasey buds grrr due to bud rot ffs


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Been on the Hitman down the Grey Area, my mate from there agreed to drop some prizes in for the Xmas 600 competition, sweet!
> 
> hey EM, you think the lads from SoS will be down for donating a prize for some free publicity, lol....


mr west likes this post.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 10, 2011)

hey dude, i still have "Likes" on my RIU are they back for you or should i be expecting to lose them some time soon?


----------



## E M (Dec 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Been on the Hitman down the Grey Area, my mate from there agreed to drop some prizes in for the Xmas 600 competition, sweet!
> 
> hey EM, you think the lads from SoS will be down for donating a prize for some free publicity, lol....


Of course matey tell me what your thinking


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know, maybe a t-shirt or a pack of seeds, lighters or trinkets to make people smile....anything with yer name on it basically lad.


E M said:


> Of course matey tell me what your thinking


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 11, 2011)

Sound's like a Plan Bat Man.

How's it Big Pappa! Been busy with Chrimbo. ect... But hope all's good in the West Wing. 
Catch you soon matey!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2011)

Had a nice lay in this morning, hatti didnt get up till ten this morning. SHes a perfect baby im sure we are gonna pay for it laters lol. We drove down to london to see my granddad yesterday, 4 generations of my family lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of pictures this week, After having to cut half my casey jones cola due to bud rot i kinda thought id leave it but after checking out my girls today i feel i can show u my jb cheese and dogs and the carnage of bud rot, laters tho when the lights go out at 9.13pm


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey Fred, how goes it my man? Hope the bud carnage wasn't too bad. May be H's chilled folks just make her a chilled we yin. Babies are not daft I reckon, they know what's going on! Must have been cool to have 4 generations of Westy's in the area! saying that, I think it would drive me bonkers with 4 generations of DST's....bloody hell, 4 generations of know it all's, lol. Off for my first bifter of the day......


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2011)

1st bifta of the day was sitting cross legged in my undercrackers at the end of my bed bout 8ish this morn. Livers wake n wankered does it every time lol. Baby H is amazing, I cant belive how lucky we are considering i was such a git as a child lol. Hatti is in the zone at min, eyes slightly open but in the land of the fairy's lol


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

Aw bless, sounds tranquil. I am trying to get into the same zone as Hatties in now!!! DOG post lunch bake!


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2011)

Today should be a celebration of flowering tents and indoor growers alike cuz its 12:12 and next year will be twelve twelve twelve


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

hahaha, fukkin great excuse to have a bifter during work hours....what's that you say, 12/12 day everyday? oh yeh.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2011)

Also ive noticed another 420 in the clock its 2.20 on the twenty four hour clock. 14:20, its one 420 init lol not that i need an excuse to light up>>>>>>>> all round


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice find, lmao.....


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2011)

four twenty


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> four twenty


how is the server 1 min slower than my pc?


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

The "IP Fairy" been smoking on some heavy reef today lad, must of taken her too long to get the ip packet sent over..hence the delay, stoned ip fairies ffs!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2011)

everytime i look at my clock i see 420. but its analog.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> everytime i look at my clock i see 420. but its analog.


every time vi look at my clock it says 600 and thats the only sign i need lol


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

Livers and erl.....lekker soos n krekker!


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2011)

Here are some pics as promised, the casey hacked up and the dog looking lekker. Also there is an out of focus shot of a jb cheese mute and a shoreline seedling in the 12 tent. the small budded are two jb cheese of difrent phenos, one cheesey and one jake blues ish.
fuck knows how to big up the pics now??


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> Here are some pics as promised, the casey hacked up and the dog looking lekker. Also there is an out of focus shot of a jb cheese mute and a shoreline seedling in the 12 tent. the small budded are two jb cheese of difrent phenos, one cheesey and one jake blues ish.
> fuck knows how to big up the pics now??


Like this?








cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2011)

like this? no bollocks ffs


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 12, 2011)

These look too good to stay small
























cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

Morning "Kanye"

[video=youtube;U8oW30jeVQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8oW30jeVQw[/video] Im liking the jake blues, both look good man! The DOG's just munch - on and on eh! The C.J kind of let's you know when to stop feeding but with the DOG it stay's lush dark green to the end. Someone said to me before on a diff. run, to reduce the N in last few week's but ive no idea how lmao. ( 4ml per ltr. A + B Cowboy style ) Seem's to be working good 

Stick In Fredo 

cinder's


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2011)

Slober chops DOG looks great indeedy Fred.


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah its jake blues x cheese, jake blues was the daddy and i have a fooking massive bag of em hahaha.


----------



## E M (Dec 13, 2011)

DST said:


> I don't know, maybe a t-shirt or a pack of seeds, lighters or trinkets to make people smile....anything with yer name on it basically lad.



Got just the thing whistles woop woop lol 

only joking the grey area must have them already lol

i will send some bits 

hello everyone i hope things are ok 

peace out


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2011)

Ah, ye olde Rape whistles, lol....


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2011)

so how does one big up the pics these days, i copy the image url and paste it in the box but says invalid file

my brain hurts


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2011)

Heres some lights on pics of casey, dog, headband, jb cheese, another jb cheese anda 3rd jb cheese in a lil pot and a shoreline 12/12 from seed


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2011)

I think it's easier if you upload them to your albums fred, then copy the BB code and you can paste that into your Reply Box. Picture appears biggio!


----------



## machnak (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn those bitches look good mr west!


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2011)

cant seem to upload anything into my album D mate and i cannae delete anything from it neither or am i stupid?


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm opening two forums and using cut and paste.





































cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2011)

Im still way confused. smoking romulan dose nothelp any i can say


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 14, 2011)

You gotta uncheck that box that says 'reference locally' or some shit... hang on... "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" uncheck that box in the 'insert images' area, under "From URL"

I can't stand what they've done to the image uploading and such. I'm a computer person and I find it confusing.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> You gotta uncheck that box that says 'reference locally' or some shit... hang on... "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" uncheck that box in the 'insert images' area, under "From URL"
> 
> I can't stand what they've done to the image uploading and such. I'm a computer person and I find it confusing.




LOve you long time Jig


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Dec 14, 2011)

looking good mr west. do you use an ec meter?


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2011)

skunkushybrid01 said:


> looking good mr west. do you use an ec meter?


I have a ppm metre and use this site to get my ec readings
http://www.4hydroponics.com/convertPPM.asp


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Dec 14, 2011)

that site claims to give an american conversion from EC, which is x 500... but it actually gives the european conversion that is 700. very interesting, seems the website owner is mistaken somewhere. what brand meter do you have? for you to be getting the correct EC conversion from that site you would need to be using a european meter and not a US one as claimed on that website.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2011)

if TDS is a brand then thats it otherwise i dont know i got it off ebay from china cheap lol. I only usually check the ppm and ph once in a blue moon, I pretty much just use feed and water to get my desired effect


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 14, 2011)

Fine looking garden Westy, Finger's crossed on the H.B I just started another, the last was riddled, prob. as many man part's as Fem. Right from the switch to 12/12. But im persevering and hoping to get this to keep the ball's in or not too bad and mabe control them with cloning ???? Worth a try, i just LOVE the HeadBand.

Jake looks good mate! Nice-one


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Dec 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> if TDS is a brand then thats it otherwise i dont know i got it off ebay from china cheap lol. I only usually check the ppm and ph once in a blue moon, I pretty much just use feed and water to get my desired effect


Yeah you do OK, i'm just concerned that it seems you may be over feeding early on.

when a plant gets lots of food (more than it needs) it will respond by growing a thicker stem and it won't stretch as much. the plant does this as it is growing to it's full potential. However, as the nutes in the soil get left over and you add more, some of those nutrients lock each other out and make solid salts. These salts will slow down K transport, which will affect your yield. You may not notice it, as in regards to deficiency symptoms on the leaves. If the plant is struggling to take K, but there is enough avaialble for minimal growth, you won't see any deficiency symptoms on the plant, the plant will simply grow to a minimum potential instead. Obviously going past that will cause the symptoms... but in flower, and K is the only nute in difficulty, the plant will respond by growing smaller buds.

Ever had a lush green plant with tiny buds?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2011)

gardens looking great fred. those dog nugs are going to be effin humongous man.


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2011)

skunkushybrid01 said:


> Yeah you do OK, i'm just concerned that it seems you may be over feeding early on.
> 
> when a plant gets lots of food (more than it needs) it will respond by growing a thicker stem and it won't stretch as much. the plant does this as it is growing to it's full potential. However, as the nutes in the soil get left over and you add more, some of those nutrients lock each other out and make solid salts. These salts will slow down K transport, which will affect your yield. You may not notice it, as in regards to deficiency symptoms on the leaves. If the plant is struggling to take K, but there is enough avaialble for minimal growth, you won't see any deficiency symptoms on the plant, the plant will simply grow to a minimum potential instead. Obviously going past that will cause the symptoms... but in flower, and K is the only nute in difficulty, the plant will respond by growing smaller buds.
> 
> Ever had a lush green plant with tiny buds?



Once upon a time years ago i grew a white widow that had tiny tiny buds, i jus put it down to mutation cuz this ww was a bad Herman Munster. I guess i could feed less.


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Dec 15, 2011)

just feed plain water occasionally to help balance out the medium. If you use microbes they will help break down salts too.


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2011)

[youtube]/v/LwlP9F1FEDM?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 15, 2011)

It appears that youtube has changed it's link format.
Now to get your vids here, you have to click on the "Share" button below the original video on youtube and a popout with the real URL appears. (*in this case it's : *http://youtu.be/LwlP9F1FEDM* )
That's the one you want to copy for pasting the URL into the Video link here on RIU.
Confusing times we live in....
Me no likey change....
Change baaaad.....

[video=youtube_share;LwlP9F1FEDM]http://youtu.be/LwlP9F1FEDM[/video]


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2011)

I think maybe what ur seeing skunkkushybird is my veg room is very small and i cram a lot in there in small pots they get root bound almost b4 i pot em on and stik em straight into flower. If i had more room to veg id let em settle in new pots b4 i 12 em.


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube_share said:


> http://youtu.be/LwlP9F1FEDM[/video]


DoobieBrother;6780164]It appears that youtube has changed it's link format.
now to get your vids here, you have to click on the "Share" button below the original video on youtube and a popout with the real URL appears. That's the one you want to copy when pasting the URL into the Video link here on RIU.
Confusing times we live in....
Me no likey change....
Change baaaad..... 

why did this text not appear?


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;Dx8CZyFM4b4]http://youtu.be/Dx8CZyFM4b4[/video]

like this?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm living partially out-of-phase with this Space/Time continuum.
Temporal anomalies sometimes happen as a result of the phase being predecendant of the concurrent waveform timings of your continuum.
I could be stoned, too, and possibly forgot to add the text before hitting "Post Quick Reply", and had to add it, ex post facto.


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2011)

I understand i think lol. Well thats two demons of the new servers vanquished for me now thanks to Doobs and Jig>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> many thanks guys. I too am in a phased out stage of the everning or prevening as some say lol. I had to chop an engineers dream early today at a day shy of 8 weeks, fuking bud rot bastads


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 15, 2011)

The dreaded BR!
I hope you salvaged a goodly amount.
Hate that stuff...


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah i lost bout a quarter ounce between two plants, the top of one of my cheeseberry hazes. They are super dense buds tho


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 15, 2011)

Still, hate the loss.
Well, the Ganja gods giveth, and so shall they taketh away 

I have been lucky this last season regarding bud rot, but the cool & damp winter weather is a different beast to contend with.


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah if the Ganja Goddess wants a bit for her then so be it she can have 50 quids worth and nothing more lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2011)

Sounds like a fitting tithe, lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> I think maybe what ur seeing skunkkushybird is my veg room is very small and i cram a lot in there in small pots they get root bound almost b4 i pot em on and stik em straight into flower. If i had more room to veg id let em settle in new pots b4 i 12 em.


Eyup mate, you should give the 1ltr airpots ago for veg mate they work sound no gettin root bound an there tiny, ive just done a livers in 1 with a 3week veg, an 9weeks flower pulled 52g off it, also mate you end up with that many roots they do sound pottin stright up for 12/12.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hows the shoreline conin on fred any progress? !


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

This was it on Thursday lol, nothing much happening just yet couple more weeks and we should see something.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wot medium u usin brother?


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

Canna coco of course, never use anything else. I tried compost when i first started but didn't get satisfying results. Im using plant magic coco a+b bloom and hammerhead pk 2-4-10 and some batshit tea if i feel they need it. I have used second hand coco for this seedling. I had a male that i killed and jus dug the root ball out and planted the seedling. So far so good.


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;oZhqXxTqAAI]http://youtu.be/oZhqXxTqAAI[/video]

lovin this


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Me too, nice track....


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

Now i know how to work this new site thanks to Jig and Doobs I can spam my thread with tunes again lol
[video=youtube_share;cK8YSsjIaDs]http://youtu.be/cK8YSsjIaDs[/video]

Its so easy now no deleting half the code and shit fucking about with bb code lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 16, 2011)

Neva re used cocco tbf mate so i would nt know were to stand on that mate every time i throw 1 over i use new everythin lol so a lot is wasted tbh new cocco new pots new bulbs every start of flower new filters everythin is new lmfao its a pain in the arse getting rid of between 150 to 200 litres of cocco every 8 9 weeks but i manage some how lol thank fuck for green recycle bins!!


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Cheds, do yourself a favour bru and get yourself a big bucket and then you only have to get rid of the root balls, break them open and shake coco into bucket and I guarantee your coco purchases go down by 60% easy.


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

It was ur idea anyway d, u was going on about just replanting in old pot so i thought y not it cant hurt much can it?


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

I can't take credit for the idea, i read it on an organic thread on riu...can't recall the guys name now. I have 4 or 5 plants growing in pots that have had the top wacked off them and just replanted in the same pot, all are doing good imo (see Bolo Kush on the 600 thread, as well as the OG kush that i just posted pics of).


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

Cant complain when they look that good jus hope the feed i gave the male on the day of its demise wont hut the tiny seedling lol, cant see any burn yet lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Cheds, do yourself a favour bru and get yourself a big bucket and then you only have to get rid of the root balls, break them open and shake coco into bucket and I guarantee your coco purchases go down by 60% easy.


Haha d i ve been advised to do it many of times bro but wen it comes to it i opt out for the easy option pal !! I only pay £10.00 for a bag and wen u got gs sittin in front of u it does nt help i can see the benifits tho but im more of a man that likes no messin around and likes the easy life its the same with the bulbs and pots tbh mate im just to lazy to scrub the pots at the end of it so buy all new i reckon ive about 200 11litre pots sittin in the yard anf ill ave another 30 airpots to go with em after chrimbo lol bulbs i change religously every grow wen i know i could get maybe another grow out of em but its just piece of mind that i know for sure my girls are getting all the light they can get !! Maybe in the future ill look back and think i was a fool for wasting so much on avrage i spend £400.00 a grow butt the profit is more than x30 of that so i cant grumble!! A little moto i like is easy come easy go and its so true wen u look back !!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2011)

Thats a mad korn track. Good shit. Haha... suns out now. 3 out of 4 seasons and it's only 12:30, lol


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Start a 2nd hand grow equipment site cheds!!!! lol.....


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

shame his kilt is a bit of a mess, haha.


jigfresh said:


> Thats a mad korn track. Good shit. Haha... suns out now. 3 out of 4 seasons and it's only 12:30, lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Dec 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Start a 2nd hand grow equipment site cheds!!!! lol.....


Tbf pal i give pots away galore my cuz took 20 pots the other day he said im a lazy cunt but he aint lol i think i need to start charging a pound a pot lmfao !! I ve got a few 600 hps bulbs sitting around that av only been used for 8 weeks so if u ever blow a bulb lad holla and ill send sum up lol!!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 16, 2011)

ima tri the cheese seeds shoot for a male n cross the thumper strain, n atempt to make a strain called thump cheesie


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

what cheese seeds have you got thump easy?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 17, 2011)

Howdy Co.Cheese !
Are you all set for Chrimbo. ? Its going to be a busy one this year for me. Not so bad were not in a foot of snow like last year this time!
Just waiting on the better half getting ready as if there's some BIG Party at the garden center.

Oh! Thank's for the Rep me old mucker lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah we all set thanks to shopping online lol. Most of the celebrations have been defered untill the 8th of jan, thats when all the family are coming together at my sisters house in london lol. It'll be a long old day with a 2 hour drive at either end of it lol, yay christmas lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 17, 2011)

Aye, well after an early wake wi na bake  Were of to my old dear's. Got my gran and Auntie coming so there's a smoking ban been put in place! Should be a good old Feast though  And local enough to taxi so the drink's are ON !!!

Ive got a rare free hour or two, to do some homework on hash making before i get my bag's and iso. Ive seen a few vid's of other's making it look real easy, but i bet the old hand's in R.I.U will have a few trick's up their sleeve's


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2011)

lol no tricks up my sleeve, just hairy arms lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 21, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;1L5EixUCpuk]http://youtu.be/1L5EixUCpuk[/video]


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2011)

that u tube clip had me in tears lastnight or yesterday afternoon lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2011)

Me too. My tummy hurt. Thanks for everything.


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2011)

You are very welcome mate. It was like a mini party at mine was very cool


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

Noice, mini party, with maxi weed smoking!


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2011)

Everyone i think was nicely toasted


----------



## E M (Dec 22, 2011)

*&#9733;Merry&#9733;* &#12290;  &#730; &#730; &#731; &#730; &#731;  
&#12290;&#9733;Christmas&#9733; &#12290;* &#12290; 
° &#12290; ° &#731;&#730;&#731; * _&#928;_____*&#12290;*&#730; 
&#730; &#731; &#731;&#730; */______/~&#65340;&#12290;&#730; &#730; &#731; 
&#730; &#731; &#731; &#730; &#65372;&#30000;&#30000;&#65372;&#38272;&#65372; &#730;And a Happy New Year&#730; *&#9733;To everyone &#9829;From Seaofseeds.com


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2011)

*&#9733;Merry&#9733;* &#12290; &#8226; &#730; &#730; &#731; &#730; &#731; &#8226; 
&#8226;&#12290;&#9733;Christmas&#9733; &#12290;* &#12290; 
° &#12290; ° &#731;&#730;&#731; * _&#928;_____*&#12290;*&#730; 
&#730; &#731; &#8226;&#731;&#8226;&#730; */______/~&#65340;&#12290;&#730; &#730; &#731; 
&#730; &#731; &#8226;&#731;&#8226; &#730; &#65372;&#30000;&#30000;&#65372;&#38272;&#65372; &#730;And a Happy New Year&#8226;&#730; *&#9733; to all at sea of seeds too lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> Everyone i think was nicely toasted


to say i was nicely toasted is like saying the queen may have some extra pocket change laying about. i forgot where i was once... almost fell asleep on someone id just met. glad i didnt make myself sick, lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> to say i was nicely toasted is like saying the queen may have some extra pocket change laying about. i forgot where i was once... almost fell asleep on someone id just met. glad i didnt make myself sick, lol


Well you wouldnt of been the first to fall asleep, I perhaps should of got the vape out to straighten us all up lmao. The girl you nearly fell asleep on was smashed off the bong she had lol, nailed as she said lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey mate, i can mind the other week when they were updating the site or ? and you were having trouble with putting your Pic's up. So how's it done lol. Im having a nightmare over here!


----------



## Kratose (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey there Mr West. Its been awhile.....Still got the cheese thread going I see. This has to be the longest running thread on RIU huh?


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2011)

End of October 2008, so its not long turned 3 years old. Er cindy mate if u copy ur pics url then paste it in the insert image thing and un tick the little box about remote pics and u should be fine


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

Hiya mate, hope yis are all good, just finished the packing for Crimbob, you would think we were going away for a fortnight, lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2011)

Is wifey going with? cool I hope the care package is enough mate.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

So after a night sleeping on it the Pic's are going up fine ! ????? Anyway Co. Cheese, Hope you n your's have a good one Bro. The Princess will be seing alot more now and must be eye's on everything 
How's the teething going? Ive got a right moaner mummy's boy ( hense me up at this time doing this )

If i dont catch you before, Have a smashing one Pal.

Cinder's


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So after a night sleeping on it the Pic's are going up fine ! ????? Anyway Co. Cheese, Hope you n your's have a good one Bro. The Princess will be seing alot more now and must be eye's on everything
> How's the teething going? Ive got a right moaner mummy's boy ( hense me up at this time doing this )
> 
> If i dont catch you before, Have a smashing one Pal.
> ...


nah not teething just yet but shes chewing like a pill monster. Shes a pain when feeding and one of us walks past cuz she moves her head to follow and the bottle goes tits up. Her cheeks are reddening up nice tho so wont be long. My dog kush is 9 weeks old today and still drinking like a fish, I dont want to kill her but its time. Fucked that one up for a christmas smoke but should be good for new years and my birthday.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2011)

WOO HOO. Let's hear it for some DOG. And westie I would be careful with what you say. She seems a right pleasure to do most things with. Might hear you and really show you what a pain she can be, lol.

Have a good Cristmas pal. If I don't talk to you till then. Haha... pretty sure I will. Can't keep off riu too long. FFs, theres too much to catch up on as it is now.


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2011)

I gave her a litre and a half of water the day b4 yesterday and she drunk it all up. You think i chopped too soon? On with the Pron'

Whole plant.






Various shots....
















It was a dream to grow and trim. I just love this plant and it can be bought from the link in my sig.......


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 23, 2011)

She is a dream to grow and trim isn't it. And even dreamier to smoke with the narcotic haze that it puts you in. Nine weeks is a good time to take it. I have experimented with 7.5, 8, 8.5 weeks and 9 seems to be best. Does yours have the strong lemon aftertaste? Looks like we have the same pheno.


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2011)

Havent tasted it yet H but there is a smell along with the musky mustyness thats a bit citrusy so maybe it will have


----------



## E M (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks nice west  i hope the family is doing well bro 

Peace out


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 24, 2011)

Aye mine's got the Heavy Musky choke toke, and a nice clean Lemon/Fuel. What week was that one at ? My timing is all fooked up with all the hassle through this run, but im guessing around 6 but could easily be 7.
I'll have a look at her today, but like you said H.C, its a joy allround


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> I gave her a litre and a half of water the day b4 yesterday and she drunk it all up. You think i chopped too soon? On with the Pron'
> 
> Whole plant.
> 
> ...


bump BUMP it UP! looks cracking that fred, never looks fully done with all the silver crystal to it but i know it is! have a great xmas as a new family mate! love and soppy kisses xox


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I still cant belive how lovely and good Hats is, jus waiting for it all to go tits up lol. I put the pop corn on the back of the light yesterday and its ready to test this morning, hatty has slits for eyes so im gonna bin up a fat one and test it. Wish me luck.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2011)

hehe... Good luck!


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2011)

LOL, I'm back and i feel nice! It wasnt the best tasting quick dry but it has slowly crept on me as I left the smoking spot. I think ill make another, encore encore!


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2011)

well its taken a 3rd dog spliff has finally broken myself and the princess lmao, yay for the dog. It almost feels like i have a hot hand on the back of my neck. all in my head too, nice buzzy temples and im watching a Muppet's Christmas carol and finding it totally believable


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2011)

sounds lovely... nice description


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2011)

just building a 4th having had a bath and been up tescos to get bits lol i feel bullet proof lol

Edit: sorry its my 5th as i had one to drive to tescos lol


----------



## PuRpLeLiGhTnInG15 (Dec 24, 2011)

Holy shit man that cheese looks sweeeeeet. Mad props


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2011)

I love the cheese but i lost the cut so ive just got this one in flower that 4 ish weeks in and then ill have to beg another cut off some one lol. Dog is doing it tonight tho, ive lost count how many now maybe eight lol, jus bout to fire number 9 up.
[video=youtube_share;LVf5Cr4M-F8]http://youtu.be/LVf5Cr4M-F8[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2011)

Haha, good job westy. this thing looks like a big ass bud for a giant. like he'd just break it down, roll it and indulge.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a good present. Words to live by:






Reminded me of you and yours. Have a good day mate!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to Mr West and the Family


----------



## Kratose (Dec 25, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Merry Christmas to Mr West and the Family


Holey shit its Hemlock! Long time no talk dude. Remember me? Good to see your still around. 

Anyways just stopped bye to wish everyone a MERRY CHRISTMAS! 

Check out the blog for a nice Christmas Picture http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/2011/12/merry-christmass.html


----------



## thump easy (Dec 25, 2011)

this is the cheese the hole cheese n nothing but the real cheese... does anyone got pollen sacs? of cheese?


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2011)

thump easy said:


> this is the cheese the hole cheese n nothing but the real cheese... does anyone got pollen sacs? of cheese?


The uk exodus cheese is a clone only female plant that does not produce pollen sacks or pollen as that is a male plant thing. You can reverse it with silver solution but i have not tried that, Ill leave that to the chemists among us.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> I love the cheese but i lost the cut so ive just got this one in flower that 4 ish weeks in and then ill have to beg another cut off some one lol. Dog is doing it tonight tho, ive lost count how many now maybe eight lol, jus bout to fire number 9 up.
> [video=youtube_share;LVf5Cr4M-F8]http://youtu.be/LVf5Cr4M-F8[/video]


How's westy n the fam? Hope u had a great crimbo mate I've got psychosis cuts ready in a couple of weeks ras


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey ras I got the psychosis its the cheese im missing at the min mate. We had a really cool chrimbo day with a lovely goose at my mums and then a small party at mine lol. Hattie stayed up till one am lol but thats ok cuz so did we lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 26, 2011)

Kratose said:


> Holey shit its Hemlock! Long time no talk dude. Remember me? Good to see your still around.
> 
> Anyways just stopped bye to wish everyone a MERRY CHRISTMAS!
> 
> Check out the blog for a nice Christmas Picture http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/2011/12/merry-christmass.html


I do remember ya K, Glad to see your feeling better. Merry Christmas.


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2011)

how ya doing Hem mate, recovered from yesterday yet? I might go golf this week is it stays mild.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> how ya doing Hem mate, recovered from yesterday yet? I might go golf this week is it stays mild.


Golfing you say, this time a year. 
Doing well yesterday was a treat went to my nephew houses watched his kids run about. They were high on sugar and Christmas.. it was funny.
Its fukin hot here about 80F. 
have a great Holiday season Mr West


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2011)

was in the 50's here lol, trouble is it gets dark by 4 pm here lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> was in the 50's here lol, trouble is it gets dark by 4 pm here lol.


WOW thats early, smoking some CaliZar and CaseyBand. Really Good look real cyristilie, Very stoney, heavy but uplifting


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2011)

lol waked and baked on some nice engineers dream today, the fruitiness really is coming out now, making it hard to think lol not really a morning smoke lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> I gave her a litre and a half of water the day b4 yesterday and she drunk it all up. You think i chopped too soon? On with the Pron'
> 
> Whole plant.
> 
> ...


cant wait to smoke these buds they making my whole flat stink  few more days tho i recon lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2011)

Merry Xmas Westy, LGP and little H!!!!! Hope you all had a great time. Is that the DOG there Westy? Looks good mate, I think you could have left it but I reckon it should still deliver an all round dunt! Interested to hear what it smokes like for ya. Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2011)

well the first try of the qd stuff hit the spot and some so im sure its the one we like lol. As H said slight lemony after hint to it luvlly jubbly


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2011)

ahaha, this is so funny jig...it reminds me of my new avitar..
mr. westy do you have any shots of your sour cheese? would love to see her.


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2011)

Ill go and take some right now so u know they fresh lol brb .....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2011)

cool i will be here listening to this while i wait.


[video=youtube_share;m1EmuR6BeS8]http://youtu.be/m1EmuR6BeS8[/video]


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2011)

here they are ambs, I planted 4 and got 3 fems but one fems in a sm,all pot so im not showing that. There seems to be two phonos both lovely and covered in trichs and smell dank.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2011)

dddddaaammmnnn. those are going to be like MASSIVE! i like how the pistils are shriveling up or are growing so crazily.its like you can see how bad it smells by the look alone. lol
what kinda pot you have em in westers? how long you veg her for? lookin real good.


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2011)

I think they vegged aboout 3 and half weeksish.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2011)

how very accurate, - about 3 and a half weekISH, lmao. Morning Fred....bit of chopping to do today so up a wee bit early. Hows wee Hattie and her hemp boots, lol. May be take a bit of time before she fits em.


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2011)

yeah she will love them when shes bigger and we love them now lol. woked and broked with dog followed by two caseys lol. Happy fucking Friday !!!!!!!!!!!!
Hattys sleeping after playing in her baby gym this morning lol, time for a biff i think. brb


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2011)

LGP here. just thought whilst mr west is having a smoke id take a few pics and post them for ya D


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2011)

awwwwww, such cute booties. How is she doing, learning any tricks?


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2011)

Sweet LGP. Hope you are doing well. Looks like Fred has got the green covered. Any further forward with those wazzacks at the council getting you guys a new place?

Have a good one.

Peace, DST


----------



## thump easy (Dec 30, 2011)

man i wana bust out some hemp clothing that is real fashionable i always have idieas of close i want to make a hoodie out of hemp black grey even bright colors for the colorful a rose of money on the side of the hoodie n a logo on the side off the bottom half like the hip iron lungz, hemp co, n nice the fabric looks third wold is thier a way to make it look like cotton but i realy have some good ideas wish i new how to make them... i know they would sell... n the exess money will go to the hungy,,, i thinking all my runn off nutrients ima start a garden and all my tomatoes corn greens r going to the hungry people its just a thought.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2011)

hattie has got to be the happiest baby ever. all she does is smile.


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2011)

Shes a dream alright lol, spoze she could change at the terrible twos lol. The dog kush is areally nice smoke just be careful if u have too many it'll bite ya hard on the arse and face. The council are having a seasonal holiday, i dunt mind i have my friends Casey cheese berry haze and dog to keep me occupied lol. It was super cool seeing jigg again, thanks for hattys vest top thing, very cool with beetle cars all over it lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 31, 2011)

Alrighty fella, look's like your enjoying fatherhood bro  Nice clobber for the princess !

I just got half way through my first j from the iso hash i made. Ive stuck a few shot's up on me thread, not sure how it look's ??? but It feel's and taste's great  
http://






Hope your good mate


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah it dunt look pretty but it gets ya pretty, smashed lol. Hope ur family are well and happy cindy mate. Happy new year to one and all who visit this pony thread, 3 ywear old and still visited by 4 ppl daily lmao


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> Yeah it dunt look pretty but it gets ya pretty, smashed lol. Hope ur family are well and happy cindy mate. Happy new year to one and all who visit this pony thread, 3 ywear old and still visited by 4 ppl daily lmao


Aye, i can just about handle ( in-hand ) it lol. Got a wee s.s. rolled fd'd from Thur. Just waiting on a good time to let it rip after the last time lol. 
But Have a good one when it come's yourself bro! Sound'slike you'r having a blast 
All The best to you n you'r gem's in the west wing mucker!

cinder's


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy 2012!


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year jig mate hope u had a good one. We had a good one jus a quiet one round me mates but still plenty of ganja and tea lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2003/jan/06/science.religion?fb=native&CMP=FBCNETTXT9038


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Hogmanay Westy, all the best for 2012 to you, LGP and little Hattie. Having me a brew ust now with a casey jones and hash twister j...tis very nice.


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2012)

I have horrible man flu, my nose is on fire runnning and blocked andall in my head lol, dog joints aint touching me lol, i can smell nothing atall. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year westy!!... even with the bad start with the man flu mate lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2012)

its horrible i cant tazse a thing lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2012)

mr west said:


> its horrible i cant tazse a thing lol


then you need to try my wife's cooking.
that's why I'm the family cook.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> then you need to try my wife's cooking.
> that's why I'm the family cook.
> 
> 
> cof


Got a laugh out of that one cof...that was the scenerio when I was married lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2012)

just ordered a dirty donna kebab, if i cant taste it i might aswell have something i like lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2012)

mr west said:


> just ordered a dirty donna kebab, if i cant taste it i might aswell have something i like lol


what's a dirty donna?


cof


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2012)

you hope it looks like this, but generally they are awefull!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2012)

and it was lovely lol


----------



## thump easy (Jan 1, 2012)

is that a euro.. lamb meat dam that sound good i havent eaten shit but beer im hungry..


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new years to all !! Westy princess little1 dst cof hope you all av all the health and wealth you want 
Chedz
and u jigfresh pal stay green


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2012)

well we survived another silly season, just my 39th birthday to go then we can relax for 10 months lol, then panic.  D, how did u cope with the big four oh?


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

The Big 40 has yet to darken my doorstep....7 month-ish away.


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2012)

OHHHHHH! Right sorry to remind you then, you having a get together on the day?  Im sure a lot of ppl would make the effort to celebrate with you.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

It may happen, a lot of people have asked if I am having a party...I've never really been the one to have parties as such. there was only 7 people at my wedding and two of them were the wife and I, lol. Saying that though, my partner said it was the best wedding reception he had ever been too, free booze all night, and mucho smoking of ganja, haha.


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2012)

DST said:


> It may happen, a lot of people have asked if I am having a party...I've never really been the one to have parties as such. there was only 7 people at my wedding and two of them were the wife and I, lol. Saying that though, my partner said it was the best wedding reception he had ever been too, free booze all night, and mucho smoking of ganja, haha.


Could u hire out the grey area? or would u want lots of beer too?


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

hire out the Grey Area, lol, my balcony is bigger than the Grey Area!!!! And I have a Weber to bbq, basing the fact that my birthday is in the summer, lol.


mr west said:


> Could u hire out the grey area? or would u want lots of beer too?


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2012)

True but this is Amsterdam summer lmao, umbrellas a must lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

indeedy, bring the brollies! lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2012)

As long as there is good ganja and happy DST any weather would be bearable tho i dunno how many u can get in the stinky room lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll just hire a marquee, done it before.


mr west said:


> As long as there is good ganja and happy DST any weather would be bearable tho i dunno how many u can get in the stinky room lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 2, 2012)

Well thats something to think about then lol. Will u have some decks set up in the marquee? you could turn it into a block party lol. Dog is rocking it over here today lol, me colds no better but i got some decongestants so i feel a bit better lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope that clears up for ya westy, Happy New Year to You,LGP, and Hattie.


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

slow down horsey, no one said there is gonna be a party, lol.

if you wanted decks I am sure I could get decks if such an event ever happened, haha...or there is itunes DJ! I can actually get CD decks easier come to think of it.


mr west said:


> Well thats something to think about then lol. Will u have some decks set up in the marquee? you could turn it into a block party lol. Dog is rocking it over here today lol, me colds no better but i got some decongestants so i feel a bit better lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey there westy how go the battle with the man flu? Just chillen over here with some hash in the bubbler waiting for the lights to come on in the garden


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2012)

My snot has changed colour from clear to yellowy greeeny brown which is nice. I still cant taste shit tho ffs. Hatti had nanoither lot of injections today but it dont seem to of phased her atall lol. My trim carriewr bag is getting to the make hash level so ill have to buy some ice from the super market laters lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha good ole westy lol....I literally said eeeuuu outloud when I read your first sentence! Well I did ask didn't I lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2012)

that ya did big H lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2012)

hiya mr westy. im glad to hear your getting better. i was sick too. but getting better. so you changed the name from sour cherry to sour cheeze right? i read the post you posted in donalds journal and that must be the ones i got then. i will be popping them in the next week or so. stay warm.


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2012)

No the sour cheese aint got cherry init lol. It has got deep purple x psychosis x livers/blues x exo cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2012)

wha gwan big cheese!? whats in and out lately?


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2012)

What a mare of a day ive had, my pc died and ive been all day trying to fix it lol. Just took a small livers out yesterday its so dry u could smoke it straight off the plant. Putting a couple of psycho killers in and i jus put a dog and a casey in under my 6. hatty has caught my man flue bless her. we had out first night of interrupted sleep last night lol. Getting the calpol down her aint the easiest of things lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2012)

G luck with everything westy and I hope little Hattie don't get it to bad. 

Just took down a DOG and now kicking back shmokin hash waiting for my gal to come over


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2012)

Mash up time then lol, loving my cut of the dog, seems a nice mix of both parents lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2012)

mr west said:


> Mash up time then lol, loving my cut of the dog, seems a nice mix of both parents lol.


I hear you westy, she's one of my favorites!


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2012)

Id say being stoned is the major reason i dont post as much and having Harriet to look after lol. Cant wait for the sour cheese's to be ready as my sense of smell is coming back they are smelling uber scrummy. Ill try and take some pics laters if i remember lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2012)

mr west said:


> What a mare of a day ive had, my pc died and ive been all day trying to fix it lol. Just took a small livers out yesterday its so dry u could smoke it straight off the plant. Putting a couple of psycho killers in and i jus put a dog and a casey in under my 6. hatty has caught my man flue bless her. we had out first night of interrupted sleep last night lol. Getting the calpol down her aint the easiest of things lol


nightmare fella, I can do most things software wise but take the case off i'm lost. shame bout the man flu mate, poor little thing. mmmmmm calpol, i used to love calpol


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2012)

I think everyone loves calpol it sends em to sleep good lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2012)

like codeine for kids lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2012)

yep lol paracetamol suspension that tastes of strawberries lol. Found these cool pics of newyears eve in london 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2081135/New-Years-Eve-London-fireworks-display-ushers-2012.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2012)

you see the sydney display? quite impressive

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_crNUYe3q8g


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2012)

never heard of that strain, is it an indica, lol.


mr west said:


> I think everyone loves calpol it sends em to sleep good lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2012)

if it were a strain it'd need to taste of strawberries and relive all pain. I had some strawberry haze few years back but it didnt taste of strawberries more like open sewers lol i have 1 seed sittin in the collective seed draw


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2012)

Quick update. Since i had to refreesh my pc i lost my cracked copy of photoshop cs3 lol. The shoreline 12/12 from seed is finaly showing sexy hairs at bout 5 weeks. The headband is weird as normal lol really tight bud and short hairs lol, super frosty tho. The 2 sour cheese are falling all over the place lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 7, 2012)

mr west said:


> Quick update. Since i had to refreesh my pc i lost my cracked copy of photoshop cs3 lol. The shoreline 12/12 from seed is finaly showing sexy hairs at bout 5 weeks. The headband is weird as normal lol really tight bud and short hairs lol, super frosty tho. The 2 sour cheese are falling all over the place lol.


a larger version


























looking good.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2012)

thank you cof>>>>>>>>>>>some nice cured engineers dream, grapey nutty lovelyness lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 7, 2012)

mr west said:


> thank you cof>>>>>>>>>>>some nice cured engineers dream, grapey nutty lovelyness lol


you're more than welcome, with old eyes, larger is better.

I started with the engineers dream and switched to jack hammer-I have several chores than need to done today, but will go back to the dream when I'm finished.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2012)

yeah its kinda klnocked me on y arse with the added doggy spliff i had wen i did a dad mission for electric tokens


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2012)

Where did you get the Shoreline from Westy? The Devils Harvest guys aslo do that I think. Fat leaves on it eh.


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2012)

I got the shorelines from the htcc freebee off devils harvest via the fairy, yeah its got fat ass leafs not quite got a smell as of yet.


----------



## exodus mission (Jan 12, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/502485-83894-uk-signitures-needed-people.html#post6921337


Howdy all I hope everyone's kl check out the link


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 13, 2012)

where do i sign?????


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2012)

exodus mission said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/502485-83894-uk-signitures-needed-people.html#post6921337
> 
> 
> Howdy all I hope everyone's kl check out the link





shadowdarker said:


> where do i sign?????


click the link and then click the other link then do what it tells ya lol.


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks westy been nice to drop by again just signed the petition bout time it was legalised here or even to be heard will be getting somewhere.


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2012)

Yep it tradition for things to change and not remain static lol


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2012)

re the Q Fred, by all accounts the Shoreline is very good. My friend at the Grey Area raved about it when he had it in from the DevilsHarvest lads. I have smoked it a few times but like most things when I am at the GA, I am wasted already anyway, lol....


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2012)

still early days with that one. I really need to take some pics, gotta wait till its quiet lol. Its been busier than it was the other week wen it was silly season lol, yay for friends eh lol, get to kill em with livers and doggy lol


----------



## E M (Jan 15, 2012)

Another strain by breeders boutique now on sale http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique&prod_url=breeders-boutique-qrazy-quake


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 16, 2012)

Deep Blue x Livers





Which one would you pick as a mother Mr West


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2012)

the 1 on the right in the orangey pot, looks like urll get more sites on that one to me.


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2012)

heres some pics for u guys the headband is doing what we know it does well the seeds i have seem to. The shoreline is getting there and the sour cheeses look to be about a week away from arvest


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2012)

hang on that's last weeks pics brb


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2012)

heres this weeks pics lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 16, 2012)

mr west said:


> heres this weeks pics lol


my mouth's watering








cof


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

From what I remember Fred I think you will like the Shoreline, if it's the same as the one I smoked. I think I may just pop a few headband seeds. I put 5 of the Kush2XDOG seeds down. Looking for a stinky male to backcross to the DOG for some regs....oh, and a nice female would be good as well thanks. lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2012)

Both the phenos of the sour cheese are fairly epic lol the weight of the buds has split the trunks in some places. So what are the genetics of the shoreline?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2012)

oh how beautiful. your such an amazing gardener. i hope one day i can be as great as you! your so talented. and you create the most amazing strains. your a genius.


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh how beautiful. your such an amazing gardener. i hope one day i can be as great as you! your so talented. and you create the most amazing strains. your a genius.


Cheers Ambs, whats goin on with ur avatar, it seems to be broken


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2012)

really. i must have been sensored . how lame. catch ya later matey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

wa gwan cheese mon! 

likin the big tower of nuggetry you got there bro! tried to blow it up from the url but no dice. DL'd it same story RIU went an changed while i was away 

hope you and the fam are good, Baby H get shot of the manflu


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2012)

Hats is over the manflu and is smiley and happy baby again even tho she was never up[set lol jus a lil cough bless lol.






this one? got a bit of pm but its solid nugfest


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

pm or not thats a bud to behold sir!


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2012)

And thats only one of the main colas lol. It wa topped once so theres two like that haha. the next branches down aint far off em either lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2012)

hi mr. westy . how is your garden doing today? i would love to see more photos. would it be possible to take a photo of all the nutreients that you use ? what does pm mean? besides personal message.lol .. have a wonderful day! please tell LGP , baby and kitty i say hello.


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2012)

Pm in this case stands for powdery mildew and its a bitch to get rid of lol but i have some spray thatll sort itferti lomb triple action that cof sent me ages ago, im jus a bit warey that they may get bud rot this far in so im keeping the spraying to a min.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2012)

From what I understand, PM is a disease that gets into the plant, so if you got it you got it, all you can do is fight it and then keep conditions as ideal as possible. Providing it doesn't get onto the clones or the mothers then you are okay.


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2012)

LGP ere just found this pick and thought id highjack mr west thread


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2012)

That's beautiful. Nice LGP. Nice little planet we live on.


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2012)

Haha silly boy didnt even get any flowers lol. Well with global warming maybe cannabis will grow everywhere one day lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2012)

we'll all have to grow anti mould strains  humidity is a bitch these last few years.


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a taste of ghs ams the other week and didnt think much of it atall


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2012)

Although, remember it was grown with tomato food, and repotted about 5 times. And was chopped early, and was grown outdoors under netting, lol it just gets better and better. I'm sure there's more.

Apparently it didn't get mold though. Everything else did, but not that. Hahaha, unless I'm wrong and it molded too.... I don't think it did though.


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2012)

LOL, my tatse has been ruined by the top notch shit i grow and smoke, dunt like things with poor taste lol


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 20, 2012)

few pics from today 2 weeks in. sorry for hijacking the thread thought id give you a look


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2012)

cool, what strain are they? Is this the amnesia haze?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 20, 2012)

mr west said:


> LOL, my tatse has been ruined by the top notch shit i grow and smoke, dunt like things with poor taste lol


You know this!!


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 20, 2012)

that was the amnesia and amnesia x cheese


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2012)

Heres my headband and i dont know how long its been in?


























see how small it looks compared to the rest in my tent?


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 20, 2012)

that looks the shit would love to taste that, looks mouth wateringly good.. cant wait till these are that far along do you run perpetual???


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2012)

yeah pretty much tho im not very well-disciplined


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2012)

looking good bro. How longs the headband been in flower?

jk


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2012)

not sure, any guesses would be preshyated lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll say 4 weeks... maybe 4.5. I'm off to the doc to get my pot card renewed. Sure is a shame we all can't have the luxury.

Almost 5 months now eh? You getting a hang of the whole pop thing?

And when is the blasted council getting back from vaca and appoving your move, lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes shes five months old tomorrow well today now its past midnight lol. Shes really chatty at night the wee bugger lol, shes got the night owl body clock like her mother lol. tHe last three weeks there has been shag all on the council list and so we didnt bid on anything ffs i still am optimistic we'll be out by the end of April.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2012)

i'd say 5-6weeks since some calyxes seem swollen and stigmas receeded.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

Westy noticed you BB link is still there, few of us lots have been mysteriously deleted! fuck nos what goin on!


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2012)

probably site rules PB. protecting advertising revenue...who knows. If they are not willing to send people prices for advertising what can you do? I Guess you can get free virus software though! lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

Hahahah an look whats there ^^^^^^^^^ mate!! fook off free virus software no thanks!!!...gimme so seeds please! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

alright what gives are you cinders and DST away on a jolly up?!

you good bru?


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2012)

nah im still here lurking lol. baby H is sleeping soundly and the princess is playing skyrim on the ps3. I had to chop one of the sour cheeses yesterday, fucking honks to high heaven, nice yeilder for a quick veg topped once. Ill get pics wen its dry to show lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

glad to hear all good in the hood fella! look forward to seeing the sour cheese fella. 

take it easy chief


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

What does the princess think of skyrim. My wife is addicted. I just found out the other day that dons old avatar, the guy with the meat mask, that is from skyrim (only not usually made of bacon).

http://geeks.thedailywh.at/2011/12/12/skyrim-bacon-helmet-of-the-day/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

shit if id known i wouldnt have posted it. i have a long running battle of opinions with my friends about skyrimmer being a one player version of world of borecraft. but then again opinions are like arseholes eh


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha... that's what I was thinking. When I learned what it was I was confused because I thought i remembered you weren't the biggest gaming fan. You and D both have that problem.


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2012)

Yep we like it says the Mrs lol. Its a nice pace and an emense arena with beautiful graphs. but not a game for when ya got ppl round lol.Crystal Palace are on the telly tonight against Cardiff city lol and we are 1-0 up after the first leg lol its very rare my football team are on tv lol, very rare. I shall be watching lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2012)

sucks the biggun losing to cardiff by an own goal man.  

see you kept your sig link!?


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah was pretty gutting tbh but being a palace fan im used to disappointments. I thought we might do it wen we got to peneltys but it went tits up from there on in. My namesake had a good game until then lol speroni.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2012)

lol aye i spose so. still true fans support thick an thin. they'll bounce back hopefully..... 

you got any pk jizz tucked away?


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2012)

i have a pk male cut sittin on the widowsil waiting to be cloned lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2012)

ooooooooooooh have you now!!!! can i have one please sir!


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ooooooooooooh have you now!!!! can i have one please sir!



Ok matey ill cut it proper and stick it in a jiffy for ya this afternoon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2012)

nice one fella! plan is to run it through the pk livers that's been holidaying at me pals. i'll be doing cuts of it soon


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2012)

Im finding it hard keeping males in veg, they dunt seem to reveg like females do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2012)

how come? growth different or slower?

maybe try chucking it in flower for a week then back out. keep him at the vinegar strokes


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2012)

i think i dunt need to stimulate it to flower lol I thinki once they have started they take feking ages to revert to a vegititive growth pattern


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2012)

i think i dunt need to stimulate it to flower lol I thinki once they have started they take feking ages to revert to a vegititive growth pattern. Kemp folds lol


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2012)

I have cuts of various males, if you clone them as soon as they show then it seems to be a reasonable turn around to get the clone into a veg state. (not that this helps much, lol). I think instead of keeping daddies I'll just clone on for space reasons, seems easier. I have a bunch of males in the greenhouse that have faired okay over the last month or so without anything really, they have just slowly moved along.


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah keeping em colder will slow em down and prolly put em off spluffing everywhere


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2012)

think this is the first growing related conversation I've had in months!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 25, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> think this is the first growing related conversation I've had in months!


addictive and stimulating. Welcome back.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2012)

hahah like slipping into an old pair of jeans cof! thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 25, 2012)

Hahaha, welcome back Donny!!! I thought I remembered you grew mj.

And yeah, sorry bout that match west.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2012)

i've dabbled in that thingy what's it called, horticulture i think


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2012)

well donny, that male is all snipped and in the prop, just waiting on roots now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice one fella! I'll email you my new address.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2012)

you having a house warming Don?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

mr west said:


> well donny, that male is all snipped and in the prop, just waiting on roots now


I went and purchased an aeroponic cloner thingy. Put clones in Monday and roots are showing on most of them this morning. Star Buy for 2012


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2012)

DST said:


> you having a house warming Don?


probably have a few peeps round but nothing major. house is too nice. generally when i host a party it ends up like an episode of shameless meets skins and requires a clean up crew. 

one rave we put on in a room in newcastle uni got shut down at 4am cos the dope smoke set the fire alarm off. after about an hour of this deafening noise some bright spark cut the cable. the rozzers and fire brigade turned up, the alarm wire being a linked system and the whole uni block was shut down for health and safety for the following 2 weeks as it now had no fire detection system. i couldn't even get back in to get my speakers or the dj gear back. apparently the popo had found some suspect substances and were waiting on some cleaning team. i suspect they were just being arsey tho.

ah the good old days.


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2012)

I am one pissed off smoker and pet owner. My local council are now saying on the housing applications that applicants have 1 pet with written permission from said council. I am not losing pets just so i can move. FUCK councils grrrr


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2012)

that' some bollocks.


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2012)

Fucking Nazi's init


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2012)

thought the gov were trying to get people to move not chuck daft obstacles in the road. coalition strikes again.... useless feckwits


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2012)

I just wont declare my hundreds of fish and 2 cats lol. Some of the places they offer you say no children under 13 and no pets. Not very family friendly cunts. Oh and talking of cunts and cuntish behaviour we watch Micky Flanagan the other night hahaha well worth a watch if u like laughing lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2012)

stand up is it? i'll have a deeks. and aye probs best not tell the cuntsil you've got hundreds of pets lmao


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah the video is called the 'Out out' tour lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2012)

Lil ganja princess said:


> Heres a mystery seedling found in a bag of canna coco. Anyone know what it is?


thought id ask here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2012)

no idea pet, i like it though


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2012)

its kinda groovey, I'm hoping its a palm tree of some type lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure but here's what I found with a little searching: Could be it I suppose???

Swirled Leaf Herbacious Weed 
Carpetweed, or Mollugo verticillata, is a spreading annual plant from tropical America.


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2012)

oh yeah its a sticky ball plant lol i can kill it now lmao, cheers jiggy m8


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2012)

I would hazard a guess at a grass seed of some sort...like alfaalfa for example....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2012)

hahahah sticky jax


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2012)

Its now in the recycle bin lol. I hate them sticky buds grasses that stick to ya socks and my cats lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2012)

mr west said:


> Its now in the recycle bin lol. I hate them sticky buds grasses that stick to ya socks and my cats lol


That's cat singular right, wink wink ; !)


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2012)

I still got two cats moos and murph tho it was the late cat that used to find more sticky buds cuz of her long hair lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's cat singular right, wink wink ; !)


Oh I was just thinking as far as the council is concerned.........


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't ya send one on a vacation to grandma's house? Or just dress one up like a baby and put it in a pram. "What two cat's and one kid... naw, we got two kids and one cat"


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2012)

heres some pics of the headband mutant thingy now its going purple lol. the shoreline 12/12 from seed smells like selotape.


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2012)

I need to get in there at lights off to show the purpling lol hps sucks for taking pics lol even with photoshop auto levels and auto colour


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2012)

beautiful headband westers, such pretty foxtailing.It looks like a rose.
I want to wish you a Happy Birthday. I hope its a terrific year for you. Have a fun day tomorrow!​


----------



## rasclot (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy bday 4 tomorrow mate hope u have a good 1 ras


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

Hope it's a vintage one for ya Mr W!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2012)

Ill prolly get a take away curry and stop at home lol my days of epic celebrations are well over lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 29, 2012)

I slept all day, and am too late, but hope you had a great birthday, Mr. West!
I'm blazing my "mornng" bowl in your honor (blend of Deep Blu/Jack the Ripper and some Herijuana)!
May you have many more birthdays to celebrate!
Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2012)

Ah shit... lol. I lagged too long too. Figured I'd wait till today, but now it's tomorrow, lol. Fuckin time difference. Hope the curry was good.

Hope you had a good one dad.

EDIT: Wait... doobie you confused me. I think we got it right. I think it's not the wrong day. FFS... this is all too complicated for us stoners to figure out. hehehe.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 29, 2012)

mr west said:


> heres some pics of the headband mutant thingy now its going purple lol. the shoreline 12/12 from seed smells like selotape.


Looking good. When is the last time you grew the cheese?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

HERES A JAR OF EXODUS OF CHEESE, A CHEESE FILLED BALLOON AND A CHEESECAKE IN YOUR HONOR!

​


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2012)

It's amazing how international the Fairy is...she even sings Happy Birthday in Dutch, what a sweetie pie!
[youtube]Nrd8CGvRBJI[/youtube]

Have a great one Daddy West.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2012)

cheers guys and gals. Its today jig not last night. Not had the curry yet its still morning lol thats for tomorrows breakfast


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy bornday mucker! hope your having a hazy one


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 30, 2012)

happy birthday mate hope u have a gooden


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mr West..All the BEst


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2012)

cheers fellas, mate of mine brought some psycho killer surprise round and its banging lol my heads a shed lol


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2012)

nice surprise.....


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 30, 2012)

sounds like a brilliant birthday to me!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2012)

Just finished need for speed the run lol. Had a Chinese tonight instead of a curry lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2012)

one last time. Happy 39th! Chinese sounds really good.... mmmmmmm.


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmm I had crispy duck with pancakes and spring onions its was yummy lol. I cant remember who it was that was asking about the cheese and weather im growing it or not lol. well I had it untill a few months ago but its no biggy cuz my mate over the road has got it and will sort me out when im ready to grow it again lol.


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 31, 2012)

you cant beat crispy duck my favourite hmmmmm mmmmm lol going to germ them seeds prob end of the week cant wait to see these babys go.


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2012)

well i had a smoke of the sour cheese i harvested bout a week ago and its what one would expect, cheesey and liversy and psychosisisy so like cheese on steroids lol.


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 31, 2012)

now thats what i wanted to here lol been a while since i had a real strong cheese. the best i have had to date put me to sleep after 2 joints. me and my mate were playing ps3 1 minute next we were both ko'd lol


----------



## shadowdarker (Jan 31, 2012)

how does it yeild mr west???


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2012)

Well the two phenos that i grew both looked to be yeilders. maybe 550gpsm


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it Sour?....questions questions, lol. Are we getting a write up for BB? Will need to get the little piggies to market....


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2012)

well it needs a bit of time to finish drying. Its fruity sour id say. The livers and psycho both are like a sweeter cheese. It wont be long befor i can jar it up lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2012)

Happy belated birthday westy! Hope ya had a nice one cause next year when you hit the big 4 0 we're going to razz the bejeesus out of ya ; !)


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

Sweet, I is patient, I can wait.........



mr west said:


> well it needs a bit of time to finish drying. Its fruity sour id say. The livers and psycho both are like a sweeter cheese. It wont be long befor i can jar it up lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2012)

hahaha ive already started counting down 364 days and counting lol. Theres only positive things i can think of for turning 40 in 2013, my only regret is i sat on the growing equipment for about ten years b4 i started growing lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 1, 2012)

Happy belated brosef. Hope you've had yourself a good one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2012)

I is not patient where da bud Pr0n ?!!?!?


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2012)

Aint none today faid donny m8. That pk male cut didny make it it shriveled up ffs sorry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2012)

hahah was only pulling ya leg matey. nee worries on the cut i've not got my shit together yet anyway. moving house was a reet ballache and a half.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

ballache, shrivveled up balls, all my mature males look fukked. frozen to death....lucky I got some cuts.


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2012)

its only when you lose everytrhing that you are truely free


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

deep fred, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2012)

think you've been smokin too much fred losing your balls don't make you free imo


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

Pain springs to mind more like!


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2012)

Deep as a tea spoon me lads lol. I mean keeping cuts is cool and that but if u lose them it frees you up to try something new and interesting


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

aye, as a teaspoon, lol.

so out of the 4 bolo kushes I grew, all 4 are different smelling, lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2012)

so do u knowq which of them is most like the bolo is supposed to be?


----------



## nas2007 (Feb 1, 2012)

which big Buddhas cheese is the best to grow?


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

They all have a bit of earthyness to them (or what some peeps refer to as a coffee type smell I think). But there is one that smells like the Lemon Pledge pyscho killer, there is one that is a bit foosty, and the last one which is just curing, I think is most like the original Bolo I grew. MY only issue with this strain is that is grows big, but doesn't have the weight to it.....



mr west said:


> so do u knowq which of them is most like the bolo is supposed to be?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2012)

mr west said:


> Deep as a tea spoon me lads lol. I mean keeping cuts is cool and that but if u lose them it frees you up to try something new and interesting


Exactamondo westy....not unlike ex wives ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2012)

DST said:


> They all have a bit of earthyness to them (or what some peeps refer to as a coffee type smell I think). But there is one that smells like the Lemon Pledge pyscho killer, there is one that is a bit foosty, and the last one which is just curing, I think is most like the original Bolo I grew. MY only issue with this strain is that is grows big, but doesn't have the weight to it.....


that earthiness smell kinda smells like dirt to mein some cases, but i would hate to describe it as dirt, sometimes it smells smoky??? hell idk.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

To me it's kinda like moss or algae, lol. But yeah, earthy sounds better.


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2012)

petunia oil kinda smells similer


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2012)

Made some hash, going round my mates to celebrate my birthday tomorrow so ill be getting everybody wankered hahaha!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2012)

hahahah nice positioning. yes, yes i do want some lmao 

have fun chief


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks liek you and your mates will be having a good old giggle Mr West, hope you have lots of fun mate!!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2012)

Just to show ppl i aint not been doing owt


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2012)

damn mr.westy your into some serious hardcore s and m shit, wow. 
i love your hash stash.. nice smoking accessories as well. Almost got a pink glass pipe like that last night.. decided on the Electric Ballasitic Opimizer instead.
whips, chains....how many piercings do you have? where? 

so i was wondering what the deep purple querkel's family history is? just a little if you could tell me i would really really appreciate it. 
thanks have a wonderful weekend. 
ambz


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2012)

TGA Subcool Seeds Deep Purple is a strain that was created to lock down more of the Urkle dominant traits and bring out more of the musty grape taste that Urk is famous for.
Deep Purple produces a wide range of female plants and not all of them will exhibit colours at all. The ones that do however are highly sought after and several people consider their Purple Grape females among their best Indicas strains. Deep Purple can be cultivated both indoors and outdoors and flowering for cannabis seeds take between 50-60 days. Best way to grow is long veg and remove some shade leaves to allow light under. Not a huge producer or a fast growing plant but it makes up for it in taste and high quality. Deep Purple is calming, relaxing and very fun to smoke.



TGA Subcool Seeds Querkle is an Indica dominant hybrid and has a great taste and out of a 5 plant test run all 4 females turned a nice shade of purple with warm temps throughout. Our goal was to recreate the nice grape flavour but add some speed to the slow Urkle mom. The results are better than we expected and finding 2 keeper moms from the very small test run we did. Results from the field verify mild variation, good yields and fantastic flavour and colours. Best way to grow Querkle is vegged to a large bush or untopped in scrog. .
Cannabis seeds flower in about 8 weeks. Yield is medium to heavy if extended veg time is given mainly due to bud density. High type is Indica head and grape taste make it total all day headstash.
Querkle smells of grapes, fruit, berries, musty. Smoke out of a clean bong the flavour is just amazing and IMO better than Mom.
Querkle has been featured in both Skunk and Hightimes magazine.


so there you have it deep purple and querkle


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2012)

i really liked the querkle i grew. had a nice flavor and a nice hybrid high. its the favorite of a couple of my friends.


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah I liked it so much i crossed the two, which was more by coincedence than design. I planted two deep purplews and two querkles and luckily i had a super frosty querkle fem and a really nice deep purple male, so it was a no brainer in my eyes. That deep purple male fathered most of my early projects and helped me get my clone onlys in seed form.


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2012)

Here is my headband in all its lights off glory lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday mate! hope you have a cracker or had a cracker lol!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2012)

Cheers pukka mate, got the princess baking custard tarts with a twist lol, the base is made from bourbon biscuits mashed up with butter. Smells yumster lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

mr west said:


> Cheers pukka mate, got the princess baking custard tarts with a twist lol, the base is made from bourbon biscuits mashed up with butter. Smells yumster lol.


Mmmmm bourbons, i can demolish a pack per brew easy lol!!!.............sounds yummy mate!
My 1st exo is comin on a treat now mate, propa pongs lol, im lettin it go 9, any tips on the dry an cure with the strain geez?


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2012)

Well 4 day dry and 2 day cure will get it tasting really nice, if u leave the sugar leafs on itll give u a bit of peppery taste, some dont like that lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

mr west said:


> Well 4 day dry and 2 day cure will get it tasting really nice, if u leave the sugar leafs on itll give u a bit of peppery taste, some dont like that lol.


Cheers mate i usaully do around 5day dry anyhow, an i trim the sugar leafs back so i should be sound! nice 1!


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2012)

I love the stone u get from cheese, it clears ur brain like an alkasltza


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

A cake with Bourbon Biscuits, fuk me that sounds amazing....why was I not invited? lol. I grew up on Bourbons, faves for sure. They are amazing if you pop them on top of a raidiator for a while before munching with a cuppa.....now I got a bourbon hankering and I am stuck in non Bourbon biscuit land....doh!



mr west said:


> Cheers pukka mate, got the princess baking custard tarts with a twist lol, the base is made from bourbon biscuits mashed up with butter. Smells yumster lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2012)

well lol, the bourbon custard tart thing is still in the fridge, we forgot to take it last night lol. Fucking snow everywhere was a night mare driving home, good fun tho lol. I have to go out in it again to get lecy and cat fud ffs. Made anoher super blunt last nght with 100£ worth of weed init lol, unfortunatly where we was there was not enough light to take a pic lol. We all turned into hanable saying i love it when a plan comes together, puff puff


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

Drive safely lad, get them winter tyres on, 2nd gear to pull away when stuck (or that's how I use to do it, lol) now I just push my bike instead.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 5, 2012)

R


mr west said:


> I love the stone u get from cheese, it clears ur brain like an alkasltza


Cheese is my fave of the clone only bunch but I ain't had it in ages. I lost the cut ffs


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2012)

Sadly im in the same boat as u at min oscar mate, sans le fromage.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 5, 2012)

I've only had livers for ages. Which ain't a bad thing but I miss cheese. I keep meaning to pop those dpq's you gave me years ago from the first cross you did. I ain't done beans for years and it'd be a shame if I killed em. How's things with you Fred? Is the baby keeping you on your toes?


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2012)

Baby is wonderful, an utter joy, we are so fucking lucky lol. You should defo plant them dpq's mate, stonking.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 5, 2012)

A-team was and is the best show ever, lol. Always cars flipping over, and no one ever gets shot. I love it.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2012)

mr west said:


> Here is my headband in all its lights off glory lol


thought id bump my self, right up the back passage


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 5, 2012)

whats the story with the headband mate is it a strain for keeping??? looks great as ever, love the autumnal colours. keep seeing it pop up everywhere on threads whats the genetics what seed company ??


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2012)

Well theres a thing. I have this text saved in my note pad ill paste it and see what it says lmao.

Headband

The genetics are from a bunch of guys originally from Hollywood who came over to the Dam and started what you may know as DNA genetics. They were experimenting with Headband and it was the first time I had seen it anywhere (it was like 50% more than any other bud = -&#8364;18/gram) As you know DNA carried (past tense - due to grow rooms being busted I believe) OG Kush and also East Coast Sour Diesel. These two were crossed and I believe it produced Headband 707 (i think that is what this variety is called State side) The first and only bag I bought had about 10 seeds in it. As Hayduke says, these girls have a tendency to self produce and I have had the resulting seeds from the various grows. I can tell you, the seeds produce the same plants as the original.
So that's it, I hope you are satisfied with the explanation, there is nothing more to it, it's as simple as that.
The Headband that came Third in the recent Cannabis cup is from the same strain of genetics I believe.
Back to Don's Q and Westy's response, which I think pretty much answers it anyway. You seem to either get OG Kush lookers, or Sour Diesel lookers. Thelma is almost identical in structure to the Casey Jones (which also looks very SD) Then if you look at the two I have in my veg tent, they look more indica based (which is how Louise looked before the chop) I actually love both the pheno's you tend to get, and the buds they produce also look different as well...flavour again leans towards how they look (i.e OGK - dark green leaves or SD - slightly lighter green) The only thing that seems to be eradicated from the OGK in the HB is the phenomenal stretching.

i have a bunch of hermi seeds of headband and this is one of them.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 5, 2012)

very interesting what else you got going at the minute?? hows the sour cheese now after a bit more dry/cure????


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice Headband westy what does she smell like? Glad to hear your all doing well brother


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2012)

Smells like an angles fanny batter. Bit of the og coming out and someof the sd aswell. Earthy foosty soily petuniay with a sweet insensey purfumey hint.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2012)

The sour cheese is lovely fuley skunky old school slight sour fruityness, as potent as its parents and very moreish. Complex as some very expensive odour colonuge


----------



## Kratose (Feb 5, 2012)

.Happy ButLate Birthday Mr West!


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

who wrote that load of pish...oh, it was me, lol....

Man I need to get some Headbands back in the ground......



mr west said:


> Well theres a thing. I have this text saved in my note pad ill paste it and see what it says lmao.
> 
> Headband
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2012)

I have 1 headband seed bought from dna in my draw of many strains lol


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a few masen. Did I read correctly that you do not have the exo cut anymore Fred?....wtf lad....


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes your right i am a doughnut and have lost the cheese cut but my mucker over the road has it still so when i want it i can get hold of it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2012)

no cheese gromit!?!? lol


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

ok, that's alright then, cheese is close by for ya then. seems a bit wierd you not having cheese, lol.


mr west said:


> Yes your right i am a doughnut and have lost the cheese cut but my mucker over the road has it still so when i want it i can get hold of it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2012)

i'll be telling you all i've given up the drink next


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'll be telling you all i've given up the drink next


well if you did id give up tobacco in a heartbeat lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2012)

that's next on my list.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

Had my first drink in 2 weeks last night, (glass of wine with the neighbours, very civiliSed). Not smoked a cigarette in years, just finished a joint though.........feeling great, sweet earthy coffee Bolo Kush, frosty as a polar cap on a chilly day, but a bit light on the density for it to beat the DOG....may be that was just the grow medium and the fact it was never given any added nutes. It's smooth as, really nice.
Been smoking on some DOG that I have had curing now for about 2 months, fuk me 1 joint and I am spannered.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 8, 2012)

amnesiaXcheese 42 daysamnesiaamnesia


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice shadow darker m8


----------



## TheBudSniffer (Feb 8, 2012)

where did ya get the amnesia x cheese mate?


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 8, 2012)

its a cross i have done myself.


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2012)

My mate whos got the cheese for me when I want it has a cut of psycho killer thats just the right mix of psycho and killer lol so i have found my mum for my next project


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 8, 2012)

whats next then mr west? what you planing on crossing with it ?? have started germing the sour cheese fingers crossed theres a couple ladies


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 8, 2012)

just popped an exo x black rose.. will be interesting to see how this turns out 
will throw up some pics when there is a bit more to look at..


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2012)

Next for me is moving to a new place once the council pull there finger out lol. Im holding back on planting beans at min but i shall be planting some jake blues x livers blues and some pk's. Got some dog cuts to take and some caseys aswell lol.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

nothing worse than moving i hate it! i have moved 4 times in past 3 years but im planning on staying here for a little while now.im like a gypsy without the caravan lol. it seems your after the ultimate blue strain. i dont know much about the blues/livers was this the first blueberry momma??? and jake blues not heard that one before either. so far i got 3 out the 5 sour cheese cracked in paper towels give them till the end of the day then ill transplant looking forward to getting the hydro setup back up and running


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2012)

well jake blues is a fine deep blues male i have found and am keeping, so basicly im back crossing the deep blues to the livers/ blues. I dont think the livers is a bluesberry it has been said its a rare northern lights pheno. Livers was the name of the guy who found the cut and bues cuz it turns dark blue in flower if the conditions are right.


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2012)

Ive always shyed away from hydro but am warming to it lol


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks for the insight always wondered about the blues/livers. blues as i know it is blueberry well around this way anyways.another thing mate if i get a good male out of these sour cheese how would i go about harvesting its pollen and keeping it or would i just leave the male in veg with no probs?? anytime i have crossed i have just put male and female in a tent together and let them do there thing and reaped the rewards of new seeds . i wanted to harvest pollen witch in its self is simple. but not sure on keeping it how would you go about it ? plan is to only pollenate 1 0r 2 buds on per differdnt strain and see what happens..


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

your more or less growing hydro with coco anyway mate. i had constant ph fluctuation due to a small res but i am upgrading to a bigger 1 to help deal with the problem. im starting building a 4x4 table to start going flood and drain and sog instead of nft but thats will be the round after the new sour cheese. ill put some sour in fingers crossed sour cross amnesia and getting clones of bubblegum doublegum and some good old armagedon. that i will be playing with and making some new funky ass straing hopefully.


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

Keep it in a glass jar, pollen lasts for centuries.


shadowdarker said:


> thanks for the insight always wondered about the blues/livers. blues as i know it is blueberry well around this way anyways.another thing mate if i get a good male out of these sour cheese how would i go about harvesting its pollen and keeping it or would i just leave the male in veg with no probs?? anytime i have crossed i have just put male and female in a tent together and let them do there thing and reaped the rewards of new seeds . i wanted to harvest pollen witch in its self is simple. but not sure on keeping it how would you go about it ? plan is to only pollenate 1 0r 2 buds on per differdnt strain and see what happens..


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks dst thats great do i keep it in the darkor light or anywhere??


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2012)

To be safe, usual storage recommendation, coolish dark place. I have put mine in the freezer as well, or you could store it in the fridge, should still be okay, or under the sink.

I normally snip the bollox off that are opening, then store them in a tub with the lid off (otherwise it moulds up) then when it's dry just crush them up and you'll get loads of pollen coming out of the nanners inside the flower. Then store as required. Good luck lad.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks dst great info thats just what i wanted to hear


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2012)

I still got a load of chronic pollen sittin in on of dons wee jam jars in my kitchen. Not sure what to do with it lol


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

never tried chronic whats it like heard its a great smoke maybe some new crosses from mr west then


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2012)

I grew it a lill while ago and wasnt too impressed, i crossed it with the jdb rom but havent tested em yet got some ates working on that at min lol


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

good stuff will have to give me a report. just been looking at the engineers dream think im going to order some from bb any tips mr west?


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2012)

shadowdarker said:


> good stuff will have to give me a report. just been looking at the engineers dream think im going to order some from bb any tips mr west?


well the ed ibe grown was best topped early to maximise yield lol.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

i normally run 1 topped and 1 untopped to see the difference it makes with yeild but thanks for the heads up ill top them early


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 9, 2012)

i just smoked an early bud from the amnesiaxcheese and i think the amnesia has certainly made up for the something lacking from the gsh cheese still a week and half to go but already a couchlock stone one joint and im very nice. cant wait for it to finish to give a good dry cure and get some real flavour and aroma.


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 9, 2012)

So who have the stronger cheese ghs or fantaseeds? Can't get e cheese in the states and want to get the closest with some beans. Very informative thread!! Thanks guys.


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2012)

So i cut the head band today not sure how long it was in twelve but it looked ready, what ya fink?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 10, 2012)

I fink I'd smoke da phuk outta this girl! She's beautiful, Westy... you're such a good dad


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 10, 2012)

That looks absolutely amazing. Awesome job mr. west.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't think those calyxes will do anything but get smoked now Westy, they look bang on.


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2012)

well thank you very much guys, she smells lovely insensey purfumey and foosty earthy yumsternes. It will be just right for the princesses birthday on the 19th, shell be 23. Fuck wish i was 23 lol.


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 10, 2012)

Have you guys tried the bc cheese? How does it compare? Still trying to find the best cheese in seed form.. Thanks for the help. Congrats Mr. West on princesses bday. What else you have ready for harvest? All your plants makes you wish the computer screen had a scratch and sniff feature.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2012)

the epitome of readiness sir. going to be some heavy shiz man no hair in sight.

guess that my pupry dog was HB leaning looking at yours there


----------



## micko28 (Feb 11, 2012)

hello everyone im about 2 weeks into a ghs cheese grow how did it turn out mine are doing well


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2012)

Id say the la cheese is ur best bet from reseva pravada, didnt like big buddah or greenhouse


----------



## rasclot (Feb 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the epitome of readiness sir. going to be some heavy shiz man no hair in sight.
> 
> guess that my pupry dog was HB leaning looking at yours there


Ditto that I was thinking the same lookin at that hb cracking stuff mate ras


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 13, 2012)

i have been running dualspectrum 400w bulbs. the question mr west is do i stick with dual spec or just go all out 600w hps???


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2012)

Its up to u, if u wqant 400w buds or 600w buds init, i prefer my 600w tent to my 400w one. Have u got good extraction?


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 13, 2012)

deffo want 600w buds lol but was wondering if it would make a much difference runnin dual spec or full on hps. for flower. i have good extraction 205 m3 ph. vented straight through the wall to outside. passive in takes for now how much of a temp differnce between 400w nd 600w???


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

lol @ amcheesier!!!! good one I likey.


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2012)

Ive noticed of the two phenos i got with the sour cheese, one is very cheesey and the other is more like the livers/blues but i guess thats to be expected lol.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 13, 2012)

ill be posting pics when they get a bit bigger no point showing you seedlings and cotledons lol


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 13, 2012)

im going to plant some more beans from the amnesia x cheese only got 1 lady out of 5 from the last run so hoping to see a couple different phenos myself i need more space for this enterprise first tho. i got so may things i want to do could do with a lab lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2012)

thats the age old problem init? Never enough room to do all you want. I cant wait to move to see what things i can transform.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 13, 2012)

we need to move to the dam. and get a lab on the go. dreams aye lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2012)

Portugal is warmer lol and u can use gods 600 too cheeper.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 13, 2012)

is it legal over there ????


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

It is legal to grow MJ in Portugal (there are obviously restrictions involved which I am not 100% sure of though).


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 13, 2012)

that would be perfect same time zone as uk but closer to the equater meaning you would get some serious outdoor girls. time to start saving or wait for dad to pop his clogs and im off lol


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Also legal in Argentina as far as I am aware....


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 13, 2012)

fuck argentina what brit would want to move there lol


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Ones that want all year sun, amazing steak, and to grow legally I guess, lol. I know loads of Brits who have lived in Germany. I live in Holland, fuk me the Brits and the Dutch have kiilled millions of each other over the years. Cockney slang comes from sailors making up a language to enable them to tell who was a Dutch spy.

You got to remember, it isn't the people who decide to make war on each other, it's the governments! And based on the fact that in the UK you never get much more than a 50% voting turn out, and assuming the winning party gets 50% of that vote....well, I am sure you know where I am going with this, lol.

In fact, we use to war with Portugal as well, they were also big in colonising places.


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2012)

Ive always preferred Portugal over Spain lol. Must buy lotto tickets lol


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 13, 2012)

i know we have had more wars with more countrys over the years but you must say the argentines are not going to welcome brits with open arms. im sure the falklands invasion is still raw in there hearts. not to mention our oil giants wanting to drill and claim oil not too far off the coast of argentina which in its self could see us back in war in the near future. i have no bad word to say against them just dont think it would be a wise move lol. on the other hand portugal and the uk are on more amicable terms now a days as we are with the dutch sort of discounting the english thugs/idiots that want to go ruin the culture and peacefullness of the dam, maybe ruining it for generations to come, referencing non dutch residents not being able to go sample the amazing culture of the coffeshops scene.


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 13, 2012)

might take a trip to notts seems to be lucky for the lotto tickets this year 2 big winners in a matter of 2 months. we could be next. lol phat chance never been a lucky guy


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

good evening mr west nice to drop by the thread


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2012)

Ello Amcheesier mate we was just talking bout u lol


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 13, 2012)

a new begining but never the end


----------



## dancingmaddog (Feb 15, 2012)

mr west said:


> So i cut the head band today not sure how long it was in twelve but it looked ready, what ya fink?


Ayup freddy me old mucker, thought i'd av a catch up as i ent been on ere fer aaaages. the pics kinda remind me o sweat beads collecting on a well trimmed taco lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey up dancingmaddog mate just smoked the first test of the sweaty tacos lol, very nice, the headband effect is working a treat. You can try it wen u get here lmao.


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2012)

I got a call from the cuntsill today, we have been offered a new build in the place where we want it lol. We gotta wait for a viewing now lol, yay fucking excellent!!!!! I wonder what space it has for growing lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2012)

That's great news bru. I'm so so happy for you and your lot.


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah i jus hope the new build isnt a let down like so many new builds ive seen in the past lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

That's great man, chuffed for you n the fam fella lol at your first query bout the gaff. Growspace


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2012)

they look like this apparently lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

SOLAR POWERED GROW!!!!!! Eco Fred


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2012)

Well if it is i recon i may have to pack up growing till we are well settled, apparently they do lots of visits to new builds with solar. We will see at the viewing lol.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats mate I moved into a new build n the only check we had was the 1 year check I ain't got solar panels tho


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 16, 2012)

councils are banging solar panels on suitable houses all over the country.my brother had them fitted not so long ago.he gets to use the free power for 12 hours a day the rest is sold by the council back to the national grid. wish i was in a south facing property i would take there hand off if offered to me lol


----------



## blondee4rl (Feb 16, 2012)

I could care less HOW much cheese you cut.....can you lighten up that picture cause YOU LOOK MEAN!


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2012)

That is because I am Horrible and mean


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 16, 2012)

Ain't that the truth. I think that picture must have been taken on a good day.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2012)

that deserved rep because it's the madest thing I ever heard, Rab C Nesbit look mean, he's like a silky smooth lover under the covers....lol


blondee4rl said:


> I could care less HOW much cheese you cut.....can you lighten up that picture cause YOU LOOK MEAN!


Fukkin new build for the win holmes...eco as well.....they'll be dishing you out free weed soon, lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2012)

That would be faverite Green homes for green people lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 16, 2012)

when they inspect r they lookin for a forest? Or something else? I had a mold inspector come to my place like 2 weeks til harvest? I got through it but i was shitting bricks


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2012)

they aint even finished beiung built so still a long way to go.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 17, 2012)

long enough to keep the grow going for a little longer???


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh yeah im kinda still at full steam with my flower tents lol, could squeeze maybe 4 between 2 tents extra. Need to pick it up in the veg tho lol. Family life gets in the way lol, wouldnt trade it for all the ganj in the congo


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Feb 17, 2012)

im right with you on that mate but unfortuantly i only get to see my kids at weekends at min. only me and the mrs at home throughout the week and she is at work 12 hours a day thats why the computer is plugged in most of the time lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2012)

mr west said:


> That would be faverite Green homes for green people lol


pitch it to the bbc, shit. there is a show about everything else.


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2012)

mr west said:


> wouldnt trade it for all the ganj in the congo


You could read something into that sentence, i.e "Everyone got there price," lol. Only the Congo Fred...not the world? How about I throw in Thailand as well as the Congo? hehe (only kidding LGP, don't woop ma ass please girl.)


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2012)

How bout all the ganja that grows within 300 miles of the equator? Plus all the tea in India!!


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2012)

knowing your tea consumption that would probably need to be china as well


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2012)

supping one as i type lol the girls have gone to meeet one of lgps mates from school i feel bereft lol, time to smoke headband>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## rasclot (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey westy hope all is well in ur ggarden puff puff pass>>>>>>>> dog


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2012)

well 2 of the 8 clones i took have survived lol 2 x livers/ blues lol. so i guess ill take some more psychosis and dog and casey lol. Family are spankingly wonderful tho thank fook


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2012)

As long as the Fam are okay then we are okay!!!>>>>wakey bakey.

DST


----------



## rasclot (Feb 18, 2012)

mr west said:


> well 2 of the 8 clones i took have survived lol 2 x livers/ blues lol. so i guess ill take some more psychosis and dog and casey lol. Family are spankingly wonderful tho thank fook


The art of clonin eh never mind no rush lol glad the fam are cool chop time for me n bubble hash makin so busy day ahead for me but first things first a fat dog to start the day couldn't ask for anything better ras


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2012)

I started the day b4 it got light holled up in my room smoking headband and jack the ripper biffs got me proper mongy lol


----------



## E M (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello all hows tricks i wonder what the fook happened yesterday with this site


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 16, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/513110-loss-data.html << click



E M said:


> Hello all hows tricks i wonder what the fook happened yesterday with this site


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;qUu7kYDs4Vw]http://youtu.be/qUu7kYDs4Vw[/video]

Too bloody quiet, you'd think the sun was shining or something lol. Had to do an emergency chop yesterday cuz im virtually out of weed at the min. Damn quick dried stuff tastes like armpits lmao.


----------



## jackmartin199030 (Mar 17, 2012)

Maybe we should just call fast food "food-like substances." I mean, why didn't the CHEESE MOLD?!? Have you ever seen the movie Diary of a Wimpy Kid? Remember that ancient moldy cheese slice on the playground? I thought it was kind of ridiculous the way it just stayed there and never disintegrated in the rain and snow. How unrealistic, I thought! But maybe a slice of McCheese actually could live on a playground for that long -- and it was the mold that was unrealistic in the movie!You have to wonder about a food that has 15-32 different ingredients and isn't a casserole. I mean, what's going on in there? I knew that most fast food comes from a factory and gets shipped out to individual restaurants just for reheating, but this is crazy. If we don't call it food, what else do we call it? Plastic chew toys for humans?


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 17, 2012)

mr west said:


> [video=youtube_share;qUu7kYDs4Vw]http://youtu.be/qUu7kYDs4Vw[/video]
> 
> Too bloody quiet, you'd think the sun was shining or something lol. Had to do an emergency chop yesterday cuz im virtually out of weed at the min. Damn quick dried stuff tastes like armpits lmao.


how do ya quick dry it. i put a lil in a toster oven on 180


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2012)

Your defiantly out there jack martin lol. I quick dry mine in a card tray on the back of my veg light lol. Jus gonna watch the six nations rugby today lol. Scotland vrs Italy for the wooden spoon up first lmao up the Scots!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2012)

heres a few pics of dog and casey and pk i think


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 17, 2012)

very nice mr west


----------



## shadowdarker (Mar 17, 2012)

very nice mr west cant wait for bloom to start again.out for paddys day soon staying true to my roots, watch the game ireland england should be a good game.


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2012)

we've had to watch bbc2 now cuz of the F1 qualifying lol


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Mar 17, 2012)

sometimes i just plain forget who i am!!!!!!!lololol too much amnesia heads fucked loving it


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Mar 17, 2012)

like the f1 aswell, but today a few pints of the black gold will be sliding down the neck with a rowdy crowd a good game and maybe a good fight later...


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 17, 2012)

You're right, it's too quiet, so...
[video=youtube_share;1EacQEhrbBQ]http://youtu.be/1EacQEhrbBQ[/video]

One of your Cheese/ Jake Blues



and his harem

a willing cheese/jake blues lady



and a heri lady




cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2012)

big balls cof, like.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;VjkJfMrQ4bc]http://youtu.be/VjkJfMrQ4bc[/video]


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2012)

Id love to play all these great tunes but Hatties sleepin on the couch lol its all a bit "Shhhhhh"


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 17, 2012)

It's all good, Mr. West!
I hope you are having a great Saturday!

[video=youtube_share;t894eGoymio]http://youtu.be/t894eGoymio[/video]


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2012)

dogg


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2012)

Woof! nice work bru.


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2012)

I dont think they will turn into the monster the mother of the clones was, you saw the mother when u was here jig, do u remember?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2012)

Ha.... I don't remember much really. I remember hattie... um... the rest is a little foggy, lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2012)

Er, i said to you, should i leave it or chop it and u said I guess you could leave it another day or so lol. The first visit by the second we was smoking it lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 17, 2012)

mr west, please sir how do you have such lovely results with your cheese


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 17, 2012)

Ha. YES! I do remember that indeed. She had some fat colas. Thanks for joggin my noggin lol. Also remember nearly falling asleep on yer friend. Can't wait to come back mate.


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> mr west, please sir how do you have such lovely results with your cheese



The trick is to veg em untill they the size of a washing machine and feed em every day. I havent got the cheese cut at the min, got a couple of psychosis and livers clones jus waiting for roots tho lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2012)

n.b to self, put washing machine in stinky room for comparison purposes, lol....not sure I'll get one in, perhaps I should plumb one in for making bubble instead, could then use that for comparison purposes as well, how efficient!

Morning Mr West familia!


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2012)

Morning Dster mate hope ur well this grey morning. I find as im getting old im sleeping less and not minding so much lol. Washing machines arent the easiest thing to be using for comparesen. Ill be lucking to get something to veg the size of a microwave at min lol. Time to find some pot to smoke, wish me luck lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2012)

morgen fred lad. you been up all hours watching the grande prix?


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2012)

Morning, guys, I didn't even know there was a GP, sheesh, get with it, DST!


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> morgen fred lad. you been up all hours watching the grande prix?


No, chance would be fine. Up wit baby as is the parent way lol, daddy dunt get to do what he wants anymore lol. Plus its on sky sports hd live and fuck giving murdoc any of my ill gotten gains lol.



DST said:


> Morning, guys, I didn't even know there was a GP, sheesh, get with it, DST!


full replay at two pm on da BBC.


----------



## E M (Mar 18, 2012)

*

Hello all i have 5x packs of 5 godberry regs to give away. The breeder has asked me to give them to people who can do a journal on here Pm me if you would like to try them out.......

info http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-de...seeds-godberry

Have a good day




​

*


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 18, 2012)

Was a cracking race today. Not sure if you know the results so wont give it away, but it was a good one for sure. Should be a good season, not a yawn like last year.


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2012)

jus watching the replay lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 19, 2012)

mr west, jig, hello 
so i say to mrs sunnyboy, we can save the cheese! mr west says we just need to veg to the size of the washing machine. she looked at me and said that thing won't live the year it will take to get to the size of a washing machine LOL and she has a good point. these suckers are slow growers under 400w cfl 70ish~80ish degrees f and 40-60% rh. i use 12-8-8 full strength and 30-10-10 at half strength. any suggestion on how to kick these girls into gear?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 19, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> mr west, jig, hello
> so i say to mrs sunnyboy, we can save the cheese! mr west says we just need to veg to the size of the washing machine. she looked at me and said that thing won't live the year it will take to get to the size of a washing machine LOL and she has a good point. these suckers are slow growers under 400w cfl 70ish~80ish degrees f and 40-60% rh. i use 12-8-8 full strength and 30-10-10 at half strength. any suggestion on how to kick these girls into gear?


A bigger light. a 400 watt cfl is only actually about 60-105 watts. the 400w is an equivalent. a 250w mh would do you great the light spread and penetration of cfl's would not get you anything the size of a washer maybe as tall but not wide and full. Also the color of the bulb may be helping the issue.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 19, 2012)

hey tryn, that is the actual wattage, i used 400 watt each of the 2700 and 6500k before going to the 600hps hundred for flower. i could add the other 400 to them i guess.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2012)

What are you feeding them Sunnyboy? You could always try uppping that? Either that or yuou just have a slow growing pheno? 400cfl sounds good enough for a cheese plant to veg...


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2012)

Morning lads, er yeah. Ive been up for hours lol. The sun is very bright today. I veg my plants under 250whps lol but it does get warm in there 80 easy most the day. Ive found that clones do take an age to get to a decent size, cheese grows like a vine and need constant topping and supporting.


----------



## E M (Mar 21, 2012)

Howdy all what a lovely day it was today  dst how was it over there today?


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

Spring like....


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2012)

well less than 3 months till the summer equinox, time has sped up for me the princesses princess was 7 months old yesterday. we need to move for fucks sake, shell be walking soon. Shes got her daddys legs bless her, ill sign her up for rugby when shes 2 lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 22, 2012)

Horray for baby H. is she crawling round gettin into things yet? Geez time flies


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Horray for baby H. is she crawling round gettin into things yet? Geez time flies


so very nearlly but not quite, we aint really got the room to let her roll around on the floor.


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2012)

couple of love bugs on my fence yesterday lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 24, 2012)

Ironic that they are so passionate in their love making, yet are still totally on the fence about it.


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 24, 2012)

ah, resub'd. . .

good one, doob, btw lol 

k now back to lurking.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

I've seena few Lady Bugs in me gadren as well. Always good to see the little critters.


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2012)

Bodes good, I remember one year the lady birds came early in feb and by the truck load. The weather was shit that year.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2012)

summers on it's way.i've seen the first wasp. little winged creatures of satans making that they are.


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2012)

Jaspers the size of school busses


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice>>>>>>http://breedersboutique.com It's likes the Death Star guys, it's FULLY OPERATIONAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 25, 2012)

I fukin' like that.


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2012)

Narse !!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

That's no Moon!


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2012)

Hope the stock lasts, Ive got a secret stash of some of the stock lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

I think the deflector shield or something is down at the minute.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

bloody ewoks in the gears again.


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2012)

Lord DuSTy, what is your bidding?


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

Que...........?


mr west said:


> Lord DuSTy, what is your bidding?


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2012)

DST said:


> Que...........?


oh we've dropped the star wars talk, soz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2012)

lmao ever see the geordie version?


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

nah mate, I am just a bit slow and have only seen Star Wars 273 times, as appossed to your 389 times. Got it now though, lol.



mr west said:


> oh we've dropped the star wars talk, soz.


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2012)

we so badly need a bedroom for hatty. Everything shuts down here at eight o'clock. Luckily hats aint worked out the clocks went forward yet so its nine to 7am her sleepy bedtime. Baby Baby Baby. Sorry I have some pot plants in my tent lol ill try and snap a few at lights off in a min lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2012)

Keeping fingers crossed for the new gaff...ffs, how long does it take to build a house these days!


----------



## E M (Mar 26, 2012)

@DST not long as long as the builders actually work lol how is all?


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Meant to ask, how did that thing go with the house inspector who wanted to see where you lived?



mr west said:


> we so badly need a bedroom for hatty. Everything shuts down here at eight o'clock. Luckily hats aint worked out the clocks went forward yet so its nine to 7am her sleepy bedtime. Baby Baby Baby. Sorry I have some pot plants in my tent lol ill try and snap a few at lights off in a min lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi mate hows tricks? 
Are you enjoying the joys of fartherhood?
Iv still got the girls you gave me and Iv crossed them with 8 ball kush


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2012)

he came round the princesses, stood there in his shiny trousers and pink tie and kinda told us about the house then said hell have to go and find out if we good tenants. Funny thing is the council put us forward for the property and they going back to the council to find out if we right for it lmao. The princess will phone him again today. the contracters wont be giving the keys to the housing assosiation till the 9th of april wich is a bank holiday so some one dunt know what hand to wipe his arse with lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2012)

welsh wizz said:


> Hi mate hows tricks?
> Are you enjoying the joys of fartherhood?
> Iv still got the girls you gave me and Iv crossed them with 8 ball kush


Fucking hell Wizz mate long time no speak. I often think of you when i see wales on the weather lol. I lost the cheese a while ago but i did cross it with the psychosis and livers first lmao. Gotta love some kush, hmm dog (must take pics)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2012)

blast from the past WW, how the devil are ya man. 

bloody cuntcil eh westy. does the fact you've been there for donkeys years not say your a good tenant


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2012)

Ach man, it's not just government institutions that are like that these days, no one has the right to do anything these days without 400 signatures from every other man and his dog. And every department that is involved will have a check list of things they need to do to remain compliant with laws and regulations, just in case Mr Shiney Pink Bollox is giving house away to people he likes, mean while the proper punters are loosing out (to name a potential example). Wishing you guys good luck with it. Gonna be a buzz getting a nice new gaff.



mr west said:


> he came round the princesses, stood there in his shiny trousers and pink tie and kinda told us about the house then said hell have to go and find out if we good tenants. Funny thing is the council put us forward for the property and they going back to the council to find out if we right for it lmao. The princess will phone him again today. the contracters wont be giving the keys to the housing assosiation till the 9th of april wich is a bank holiday so some one dunt know what hand to wipe his arse with lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 27, 2012)

mr west said:


> Fucking hell Wizz mate long time no speak. I often think of you when i see wales on the weather lol. I lost the cheese a while ago but i did cross it with the psychosis and livers first lmao. Gotta love some kush, hmm dog (must take pics)


Iv not got a thing in the tent at the mo just 3 girls in the veg room and a few jars of prime chuffing material.

Hi don Im good thanks buddy.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 1, 2012)

it's too quiet in here.

one of your livers / jake blues at day 36
has a lovely, sweet, lavender smell



there's more in the club 600
I couldn't help myself and just bred the cheese/jake blues male to a piney smelling heri lady. I'm thinking of heri blue cheese.


cof


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2012)

did you just do the one jb x livers cof?
Oh yeah, we have been given the house so when its finished we shall be moving, YAY!!


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

Congratulations lad, great news!!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2012)

Good news. Everyone will finally have a little more room....it's been so tight you couldn't even fart inside. Ha will have enough room to learn to walk...and the nice thing about new digs is you can child proof it from the beginning. When's the big day?

There is another livers/jb, 2 engineers dream/jb and a cheese/jb, all in late bloom. Pics were posted yesterday in the 600-I didn't want to spam your thread....


cof


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 2, 2012)

More room more buds lol. Hope you are all happy in the new family home mate. Not long now eh?


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2012)

We are waiting for the pack they are sending, not sure yet when we get the keys. We went and had a walk down the streeet yesterday lol the houses are built but it looks like a building site so not sure. Ppl are already moved into the bungalows that are on the site. So could be soon could be ages lol. Cof feel free to spam in here I would love to see>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2012)

Great news mate. Real happy for yous guys.


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2012)

so I got two dogs and 2 casey jo0nes ready for chop and one psycho killa ready for trim lol, its so tricky finding time to even scratch ma boz let alone do much else. Got bout half of livers left to smoke then ill have to trim and chop lol. Itll be much eaier when we have an extra room or two lol. I miss chatting chips to u esteemed guys and gals.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 3, 2012)

so do we......


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

mr west said:


> did you just do the one jb x livers cof?
> Oh yeah, we have been given the house so when its finished we shall be moving, YAY!!


Congrats Senor, Moving sucks, but new pads rock(if you like your place, of course).


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2012)

The date of our viewing is the 26th of April, if we like it we can move in on the 27th. Ive been in this flat since June 1996, gonna be strange living somewhere else.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

Woohoo, house warming at Westy's, let the neighbours know you have arrived...haha, only joking, slip in there quietly lad. Great news. 

I see lots of emulsion in your future.....


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2012)

Should be already decorated as its a new house. Probably much like a building site but itll be without other ppls dirt lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

decorated as well, you having a laugh, spoilt is what you are, lol. We didn't even have floors and the wall weren't even plastered when we bought our gaff.....bare like the day you are born it was.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 6, 2012)

my house had laminate flooring for windowsills and the front room was completeley yellow, the walls floor and roof all painted with same colour


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice colour scheme Will, lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2012)

the princesses flat was horrid dark brow bedroom and dark plum and turquoise living room and a bright pink bathroom and a pillar box red kitchen and its pretty much still that colour and we aint gonna change it the noo lmao nice to see ya willy my man>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> of the psycho killer variety.


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 6, 2012)

cumming along nice mr west


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 6, 2012)

a fairy is getting me some cheese so im sooooooo happy happy lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 6, 2012)

Alright Snr. West.

Hope all's well, n all geared up for Easter. How's the lass? must be getting big man.

Ive had some great fun with that iso mate, the best so far was with C.J But i'll let you know how i get on with a batch next week  Was wondering, can you make it with trim straight off the plant still wet ? with it going into liquid anyway, or does drying help with the collection.

cgg


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 6, 2012)

mr west said:


> the princesses flat was horrid dark brow bedroom and dark plum and turquoise living room and a bright pink bathroom and a pillar box red kitchen and its pretty much still that colour and we aint gonna change it the noo lmao nice to see ya willy my man>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> of the psycho killer variety.


That flat came with those colors? wow.


----------



## OrganicBlend (Apr 6, 2012)

sub'd


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That flat came with those colors? wow.


you have stayed there it was as it was wen the last tenant left. Just a nasty colour sceme. Cinders id let the trim dry b4 iso ing it but i spose it wouldnt hurt to try it with wet


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 6, 2012)

lol... i had thought princess just had a really strange obsession with random colors, hahahaha.


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2012)

we need the like button back lol, I found wot u sed funny jiggy mate. LIKE


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Probably just what they had in the van that day, lol. I can't remember what colours you had in yer gaff Westy, there were too many tents covering the walls up, lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2012)

oh i decorated my flat, bought some expensive wall paper and everything lol. Still got a load of paint left which wernt cheap lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 7, 2012)

Remember when wallpapering new house to write in red paint "I WILL KILL AGAIN" before u paper over it. You will never see the punchline but just the knowledge is good enough. lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah I remember that pink bathroom in some of the princess plant shots. Was almost neon


----------



## gaztoth (Apr 7, 2012)

Yep thif fairy will get you it back lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 7, 2012)

Sound's familiar, The flat the Lass is in has same kind of color's going on.In spare room its 2 Pink and 2 Purple wall's with the cupboard door black. I cant even think of what went through someone's mind when they were doing it! Did D.A.T Stay here ????
Still got the wee man in beside us atm, and with waiting to get the F out here asap, the color is staying!

Thanks for the reply on the trim Q.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2012)

morning Fred lad, what a gwan me man? cracking news on the place. you'll not know yourselves with spare rooms to grow in. have you already started planning the op?


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2012)

Fuking hate touch screen keyboards ffs


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2012)

You busy packing mate?


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2012)

No I did a bit of shredding the other day. My mate lives 12 bungalows down the street from the new place and has a garage so wen we do pack things up we can take it there and store till thursday week lol. Back on the big poota now i hate that screen thing bollox. Like the roll it up app though, only 68p. Hats has another tooth come up with lots of screeming and crying and that was just us lmao. got a dog and a casey in my tent and thats it i took some pics the other day but aint resized em, Ill do it now brb,,,,

Dog


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is my Keeper Westy

View attachment 2118576


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice one billy mate. We started packing today, woo hoo, bagged up all our clothes that we dont wear and all hattys stuff she dunt wear lol. Still aint got much room but we started lmao, less than two weeks to the move and i know how fast time can go on this forum so prolly be posting from the new gaff b4 you know it lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2012)

Good luck with the Exile bro. Bet you cant wait to get settled man, were still not rooted! Prob. be moving in summer, not stop eh!

Since its a DOG show here's me own keeper!
http://






Keep the slob's wiped matey! Haha, how many teeth is she on now? Little James is choked with the cold and all snot's !!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2012)

shes working on her thired we think. LOL its a constant game of guess whats wrong with me lol


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2012)

Let the packing commence....countdown Westy, time will fly for ya lad. In the end you'll be throwing all sorts of shit in bags and just throwing it in whatever moving vehicle you got.

This guy I know once had to move out of his place, so he brought a whole load of stuff round to mine as he had nowhere else to stick it. He had loads of black bags full of all sorts of stuff, then he opened one of them and realised he had brought a rubbish bag with him...what a tool. lol.

Hi to the two Princesses.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2012)

lol, thats my playstation games packed up lol. Yep blag sacks is the louis vitan (spl) of council tennants. Just got 1 dog and 1 casey left in my tent to chop then i have to pot on whats in my veg and stickem in the 600 tent


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2012)

The men have gone into 12/12 the day as well.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2012)

D, do u leave the men in 12 the full term of flowering for fems#?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2012)

Greetings and salutions from somewhere in the deep south.

I see you're getting ready for the big move and are planning everything to the last detail, but like D said, throw it in the next vehicle headed to the new abode cause it's time to go.
The joys of teething.....better you than me.

now for some spam that has appeared in the bloom room where jake blues was the stud.....most of them are at day 52 but 1 or 2 are at day 48

engineers dream




livers




another engineers dream




another livers




and finally...a cheese




and as a friend states...I can't wait to get my lips on these.


cof


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Greetings and salutions from somewhere in the deep south.
> 
> I see you're getting ready for the big move and are planning everything to the last detail, but like D said, throw it in the next vehicle headed to the new abode cause it's time to go.
> The joys of teething.....better you than me.
> ...


Very nice cof, whats smells ya getting off the jb x livers?


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2012)

Lavender-strong on the first one and less pronounced on the second.


cof


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Lavender-strong on the first one and less pronounced on the second.
> 
> 
> cof



did u take any clones? for keepers?


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2012)

Morning Mr West squire. All good?


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes mate lovely bright sunny day today, normal 5.55am wakey bakey this morning lol. Hattys had her porridge and is sleeping it off on the sofa. Got y m8 coming round laters so we can get some more stuff done. Casey and dog rocking my world at min lol with another of the same to take laters lol. How is it over in the lowlands?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

morning fred! all the best for the move, it's a major chore at the best of times, i can only imagine with a baby in tow. you'll do admirably though i'm sure!

best to your princesses fella!


----------



## rasclot (Apr 15, 2012)

Mornin lads how's things? Hope all is well. We've got my mates got 7 dog growin n 2 look nothin like the dog il get sum pics wen I go round there ras


----------



## rasclot (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol must be baked only had half a dog n only got 1 bud left n 8 weeks to go with mine


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 15, 2012)

mr west said:


> did u take any clones? for keepers?


unfortunately no (but I will take one from the cheese later today)....but there's always re-veg.

I'm kind of torn between taking clones and re-vegging on new strains. I ended up with a bunch of clones that did not suit my needs crowding the veg area at one time and I'm waiting to see if she qualifies before making babies....which these ladies do.
I've had a chance to dry and sample them by the time they re-veg.

A tip on re-vegging if you are a soil or canna grower is to water only with minimum feed occasionally. I was losing them as they were starting to grow from re-veg and finally figured out it was from a build up of salts from all of the nutes that she had received during her lifetime.
I have reduced the amount of nutes used and am getting better results....I didn't think I was a heavy feeder because I followed the directions on the label.


cof


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2012)

Like, Like, Like:d:d


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2012)

Ive turned my 600w tent into a veg tent lmfao. As i aint got room to pot on and let the plant settle in my veg room and as i didnt have anything in flower, why not for a week and then flip.


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2012)

Flip em for real....


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2012)

Dog


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 17, 2012)

like. like, like...where's the f--king like button when you need it.


cof


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 17, 2012)

Billy really likes this..............I cant wait


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice pics Fred.


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2012)

well yes indeed where the fuck is the like button? In our profiles we still have the likes received and given so its half there lol. Word to the wise DONT!!! Hog the DOG or she'll bite ur face off lol. Seven more sleeps till we can see the new house, YaY!


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2012)

Well at least your still getting your sleeps Westy. Hatty sleeping well mate?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2012)

mr west said:


> Dog


faaaaaaaaaaaaarkin ell mush those crystals look like grains of sugar. that's going to be some killer smoke fred lad


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2012)

DST said:


> Well at least your still getting your sleeps Westy. Hatty sleeping well mate?


Yep shes sleeping well lol, I was up at ten past five this morning smoking dog so how could the day go wrong lol, happy daddy = happy Hatty = happy mummy which in turn makes my life easier lol. Does any one think i should find the aperture settings on my camera and widen it a bit?


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2012)

if I knew what an aperture setting was I might.........lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2012)

pics look fine n dandy to me fred!?!?


----------



## RONSTA74 (Apr 18, 2012)

Try strawberry cheese cake seeds buds like ur arm great yeild 16.5 a plant


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> right you lot!
> 
> www.breedersboutique.com
> 
> ...


half price beans, cant pass that up.


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice one Frederick.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice mr west. u mind if i steal a few for my thread, or you can come post em if ya want.


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Very nice mr west. u mind if i steal a few for my thread, or you can come post em if ya want.


go ahead mate lol, its all good lol. Oh yeah happy April 20th


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2012)

mr west said:


> half price beans, cant pass that up.


I know I couldn't pass it up. I need more beans like I need a hole in the head, but I also know a good deal when I see it. Sour Cherry should be a nice compliment to my Psycho killer.

Happy get high day to everyone!!!

Super excited for you West on the new place. Shit... just rubbed icy hot in my fuckin eye... looking like popeye over here.


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

what a douche, lol^^^^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

he needs an eye douche hahahaha


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 20, 2012)

mr west said:


> half price beans, cant pass that up.


it says this when i try and order the dog Products marked with *** are not available in the desired quantity or not in stock!​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

whats up? prob ordering?


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats up? prob ordering?


yes i try to make an order and it comes up with Products marked with *** are not available in the desired quantity or not in stock!​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

got the tech man looking at it, i'll post in here when it's good to go!


----------



## mr.green123 (Apr 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got the tech man looking at it, i'll post in here when it's good to go!


thanks mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2012)

all sorted fella!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Peeps,

Breeders Boutique are running a discount for 420. 50% off all orders. Here are some of the strains you can get......
*
DEEP PSYCHOSIS*

Male:





Female






*DEEP BLUE*






















*PSYCHO KILLER*






*DPQ*











*Engineers Dream*










*
THE real DOG Kush(of course - Ltd stocks**)*






*SOUR CHERRY*






and more........

check out www.breedersboutique.com

Enter code: 420 at checkout.

Peace,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420 Everybody!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks for being sympathetic guys, hehe.

Happy 420. Smoke em if you got em.

Don't remember what thread you posted in, but nice jungle you got Don.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

You guys need to shamlessly make this promo a dedicated thread! I just mentioned it on an attitude thread and doesn't seem like anyone really knows about the promo. Sell you're brand, from what i've read 50% ff your gear kicks the fancy pants off any kind of promo deal attitude or the likes can offer!  Hell, from what i've read 0% off your gear kicks the arse out of anything attitude can offer  I got given free Dog and free casey jones, i can find no sane reason not to promote BB left right and center ahead of other sites


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 20, 2012)

happy 420 geezer

So 50% off, is that 15 buck's a Pack ? Im in for that!!!! Love The FROSTY DOG! ( does it come anyother way! ), P.S Poppep mt Exodus Cherry Woooooop Woooooooooop mmmmmmmmmmmm zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!

Later Big Pappa


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

RIU normally deletes the posts (I am surprised they never deleted these ones as well)....or have in the past (posts, threads, all deleted by mods)

Thanks for the nice words TTT!!!!!


tip top toker said:


> You guys need to shamlessly make this promo a dedicated thread! I just mentioned it on an attitude thread and doesn't seem like anyone really knows about the promo. Sell you're brand, from what i've read 50% ff your gear kicks the fancy pants off any kind of promo deal attitude or the likes can offer!  Hell, from what i've read 0% off your gear kicks the arse out of anything attitude can offer  I got given free Dog and free casey jones, i can find no sane reason not to promote BB left right and center ahead of other sites


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2012)

aye just depends who sees it really and if they have their knickers twisted. 

cheers TTT! world domination phase 1 complete lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2012)

DONE
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/522219-week-long-420-promo.html


tip top toker said:


> You guys need to shamlessly make this promo a dedicated thread! I just mentioned it on an attitude thread and doesn't seem like anyone really knows about the promo. Sell you're brand, from what i've read 50% ff your gear kicks the fancy pants off any kind of promo deal attitude or the likes can offer!  Hell, from what i've read 0% off your gear kicks the arse out of anything attitude can offer  I got given free Dog and free casey jones, i can find no sane reason not to promote BB left right and center ahead of other sites


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM What a find this ISO mate

http://






Hope your good


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 25, 2012)

DST said:


> DONE
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/522219-week-long-420-promo.html


That didn't last long.


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

It's on for a week Willy, we extended it. 50% off until the 28th.

Peace bru, DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 25, 2012)

DST said:


> It's on for a week Willy, we extended it. 50% off until the 28th.
> 
> Peace bru, DST


I was referring to the thread mate lol. The nazis have found you.


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2012)

My big pc aint working right only got poxy touch screen bollocks


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

hahahaha, I didn't even notice that Willy. Thanks........


ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> That didn't last long.


I still don't get why RIU mods delete my threads about BB when it's not even my company. There are tonnes of people posting about Seed companies fukking discounts. SO DONIT EVEN COME BACK WITH....oh but we are not allowed to do anything with seeds bullshit........

UTTER BULL!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 25, 2012)

Thats it lad, get it out your system!!! A Joke though, what happend to spreading the love! " Hater's "


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2012)

:-b b-)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2012)

SPARTAAAAAAAAA 

we will fight them on the boards and threads, the grow rooms and headshops!

how do fred?


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2012)

We see the new gaff in the morning could.have the keys by the afternoon yay! Also got a new pc on the way thank you princess mwah


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounds like it's gonna be a good day!!! Don't forget the baby when you're moving everything.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

lol, somehow I can't imagine it.

"Now I am sure we have forgotten something love? what could it be...ffuuuuuuuuuuuuk, LITTLE H!!!!!

Back in the day my Old dear was telling us she use to pull up to the shops and just leave the pram with bairn still in it sitting outside the shop. No problem as there was a row of other prams as well......imagine that happening today! She always knew which was her pram as my sister would be giving it the big un! lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2012)

We going to see it at eleven so getting some dog down my throat lol


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Bloody hell, it's tomorrow you move innit? CELEBRATION TIME!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2012)

cerept round fast i thought you said they were going to be ages still getting built!? either way congrats lad!


----------



## ghb (Apr 26, 2012)

will you be having a dedicated grow room this time round fred?


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2012)

Got the keys, can move in when ever lol. No dedicated grow space but room corby tent yay


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

Man that was fast. Congrats. how you gonna move the grow?


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

I reckon you should make a carnival float, stick grow tents on top, huge ganja trees, get some ganja girls all dressed up in big ganja leaves to dance around and wave off the old pad as you drive away, smoking a big FATTY of course, lol....or maybe just do it discreetly instead, your choice lad.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Man that was fast. Congrats. how you gonna move the grow?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2012)

When i moved with my first grow i pack all my plants up (all were in veg) inside of a 50 gallon tupperware and they were the last thing i took. had my car smelling like a Kilo was in there.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

lol...metric!


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2012)

We have two vans at our diposal plus a few cars jus need it to stop raining tho we bur a water butt so alls good


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2012)

SO stoked for you all. Give the ladies a kiss in the new place.


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2012)

Also we got wicked views all sides wind turbines one side and a vally the otheri


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds grand Westy. Good luck with the flit.


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2012)

We jus ordered broadband for new place,18 th of may ffs lol>&#8805;>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 26, 2012)

bust a dongle..

http://www.broadbandgenie.co.uk/mobilebroadband/3g-dongles

dongle ... what a funny word..


mr west said:


> We jus ordered broadband for new place,18 th of may ffs lol>&#8805;>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2012)

Without a phone line I think a dingal would be useless


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

you don't need anything for a dongle...just a dangle and yer in.....You don't need a phone line to use a dongle as far as I am aware Fred....


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

Yep I think they have powers I cannot comprehend. Machines r taking over. Do u need a sim with a dongle?


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

No, the dongles are issued by companies like vodafone and they access the net through gsm mobile phone technology.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

DST said:


> No, the dongles are issued by companies like vodafone and they access the net through gsm mobile phone technology.


so u need a sim card????


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 27, 2012)

so like your dongle would have a mobile number in theory??? Ah fuck it, too early....Im off to build a 32 plant stinky room. Need to go to B n Q. No staple left for my gun. Once you start clicking its hard to stop


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> so like your dongle would have a mobile number in theory???


in essence, yes.

http://www.wirelessdongle.co.uk/how-it-works-wireless-dongle.htm

The dongle, like your phone, connects to a wirelss mast.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 27, 2012)

Works the same way as your mobile connecting to the Internet. It uses a mobile sim card to connect to the 3G network, only thing you need to be aware of is the mobile signal for that provider in that location

A good test is to check the signal on your mobile phone, if it is good and get a good 3G connection then get a dongle from that same provider eg. O2 orange etc


----------



## ghb (Apr 29, 2012)

a bit of sense for once, my gosh.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2012)

a few pics of you pollen chunking from the late jake blues

livers



lavender sweet smell

engineers dream



heavy buds
this was yesterday's harvest and I have had the pleasure of "putting my lips around this" yet., but I'm sure looking forward to it.


cof


----------



## exodus mission (May 1, 2012)

Hello how is everyone doing?


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2012)

I was able to 'sample' the livers today and she is a winner. Still has the lavender smell, with a smooth sweet hit that yields a good stone/high that will stay with you for a couple of hours.
I have seeds from somewhere-I always did like freebies.


cof


----------



## DST (May 1, 2012)

Alls good in the hood, Fred must be testing his rooms out.....


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2012)

We have moved lol. im on my dads pc at min cus we dunt get connected till the 18th of may and thats just being fitted not getting online lol. Still got my plants to move but that will be tomoz lol. Baby H is loving the new house as we both are. We got loads space but nottoo much for sure. Been making phone calls getting stuff swapped over lol. My cats are still in my mums cattery on holiday lol. We mooved all our heavey whit kitchen furneture like washing machines fridges and stuff on sunday when it was biblical rains lmao no one fell or anythiong lolol., Cant wait to have a few hours on the pc with my online weed chuffing homies The lights are off and they will be flipped tomoz hop[efully yay. then 8 weeks till harvest lol. I dunt wanna go but my mums cooking for us tonight and its ready Roast chicken and chips. Pics to come maybe next week wen we gewt over again lovew u guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> doggy doings


----------



## mantiszn (May 2, 2012)

Glad alls well Fred


----------



## cheddar1985 (May 2, 2012)

Yo fred enjoyin the new place ay pal?? Wens the house warmin party lol ill send sum goodies lmfao hope princess and hattie are good lad send my love ay anyway stop ya comin on here while u should be decoratin lmfao 
peace chedz


----------



## DST (May 3, 2012)

Glad things are moving along...boom boom. Looking forward to having Mr West back on in full effect. I'll keep yer place while ye have the paintbrush in yer mit.

Peace and love to the West Familia.

DST


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2012)

Cheers guys our brand new dell comp didnt work wen we got it out the box and dell wont offer us a new machine instead they want to send engineers out to fix it we said bollox we want our money back. Cunts are piking broken machine up tomoz, then itll be 5 days for the money to be refunded. So when we get our money bk we can buy a new pc from someone else, Any suggestions?


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

Not up to speed on what's good and what's not lad. IBM are always solid but expensive. I need to get a PC as well...

Glad to see all is well, Settling in?


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2012)

I highly recommend Toshiba. I got this laptop over 5 years ago and she is still giving good service. The apple and hp that were acquired at the same time were replaced after 2 years due to hard drive failure.

Your jake blue-engineers dream is a winner. Good smooth, sweet taste with a good stone/high that will stay with you for a good couple of hours.....from an easy to grow 9 weeker-did I say how good this plant is.......?


cof


----------



## mantiszn (May 10, 2012)

sony is nice but expensive
my vote would probably go to samsung though..
hp are notorious for overheating..
toshiba is not bad.. at the end of the day its a lucky dip with hardware.. you may just be unlucky and have an item that was part of a bad batch..


----------



## DST (May 10, 2012)

Aye, the old Friday afternoon batch, lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2012)

you getting a desktop or a lapplop fred? I'd be tempted to build it myself, just get a shell and the components you want. i got my gaffer to build me one for home for less than 3 ton. nowt fancy but handles most things. though i don't play online games or do design work etc. as a media centre it's more than up to it. your fairly techy with pc's if memory serves aye?


----------



## jigfresh (May 11, 2012)

I only buy toshiba laptops... and build my own desktops like dons talking about.


----------



## DST (May 11, 2012)

I could probably build a desktop, but it would only be good for putting cups of tea and maybe a monitor on.....lol.


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2012)

I want a desk top to go with my moniter and desk and shit lol. I got 4 towers now but they all many years old now and dont run right lol. If i knew my chips id build one up off ebay and jus stick it all in one of the old cases lol. budgets £300.00 dont need storage just a fast machine that can multitask lol.


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2012)

Cof mate, im so glad you are liking the JBxED. Its a strain i want to grow when i got things sorted. Oh yeah my plants are under 600w now on 12/12 but i have no veg area to speak of yet, cant jus go banging nails in walls willy nilly as its a timber structure and i need to use a stud finder to locate the joists. I need to set up something or lose all my clone onlys lol.


----------



## mantiszn (May 12, 2012)

agree with the others, desktop = build your own.
but if you do just wanna buy, we use a lot of hp for clients they seem to have fewer issues.. although they do seem to cost slightly more

blueberry gum for breakfast


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2012)

nice bud porn mants, So what do we need : mother board, graphix card, usb? what else, memoryand a ccopy of windows 7


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2012)

are you going to be watching stuff in HD or blu ray or owt? if so a decent graphics card and plenty of ram. decent processor etc. might as well build one one that'll be futureproof for a bit eh.

i used ebuyer.com for all the bits n bobs, dirt cheap


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2012)

I need a friend to write me a list of what to buy, im so out of touch these days what whith Hatty and all lol.


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2012)

which is better 
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/018411/c_1/1|category_root|Office,+PCs+and+phones|14418968/c_2/2|14418968|Computers+and+monitors|14419111/c_3/3|cat_14419111|Desktop+computers|14419114.htm#pdpFullProductInformation
or

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/018394.htm


----------



## DST (May 12, 2012)

Hey Fred, you can get the little 60x60cm veg tents for £50 on line....just a thought. Peace lad, DST


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2012)

No real spopace to put it at the min what with bags and boxes waiting to be sorted. I have a cushty upboard but it has no power yet lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2012)

mr west said:


> which is better
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/018411/c_1/1|category_root|Office%2C+PCs+and+phones|14418968/c_2/2|14418968|Computers+and+monitors|14419111/c_3/3|cat_14419111|Desktop+computers|14419114.htm#pdpFullProductInformation
> or
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/018394.htm


depends what you're going to do with it. the only real difference is the processor. the pentium is a better chip imho but you'd likely never know the difference unless you're doing half a dozen things at once.


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> depends what you're going to do with it. the only real difference is the processor. the pentium is a better chip imho but you'd likely never know the difference unless you're doing half a dozen things at once.


http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/018397/c_1/1|category_root|Office,+PCs+and+phones|14418968/c_2/2|14418968|Computers+and+monitors|14419111/c_3/3|cat_14419111|Desktop+computers|14419114.htm

Gonna get this one i think. I do a lot of photoshop and play my media player all the time and have bout 60000 mp3's and i suph a lot get my arms inshape. Im used to a 1gb memory with a 1.6 ghz processor so anything thats faster will blow me away lol. Last day of cat sitting and i havent done half wot i want to do online lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2012)

fine choice for the dollars fred.


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2012)

L i k e !!!!!!


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

the wifes work are selling AppleMac pro workstations.....may invest in one if they are worth it.


----------



## curious old fart (May 14, 2012)

DST said:


> the wifes work are selling AppleMac pro workstations.....may invest in one if they are worth it.


get the extended warranty-they are not the most reliable.
the wife's lasted two years-after going back for factory repairs twice.


cof


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

we're blanking it, the cheapest ones they were asking 350-550 euros for, and my wife didn't think they were worth it. They are 2nd hand models that are being used by Graphic Designers on the whole, so have also been put through their paces.


----------



## ghb (May 15, 2012)

lol 550 for a second hand mac, i think you made the correct decision.


----------



## mantiszn (May 17, 2012)

I've heard the desktops are a bit shakey,
I've had my MacBook for 5 years, MacBook pro for 3 and air for 2 without any issues on any of them, haven't even had to reinstall the OS once.

Like I said it all comes down to the particular batch of components that they are putting in at that time, bit of a lucky dip really.




curious old fart said:


> get the extended warranty-they are not the most reliable.
> the wife's lasted two years-after going back for factory repairs twice.
> 
> 
> cof


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2012)

got inter web at home now but the new pc wnt be here for nother week so im on my playstaation


----------



## Ags (May 18, 2012)

I Like Cheese. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2012)

Ags said:


> I Like Cheese. Mmmmmmmm


I like cheese too >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Psycho killer


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2012)

Oh yeah Im back online at home on a new pc lol, jus need to find photo shop for windows 7 and ill post some pics up of what im rocking these days.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

Wooo hooooo! How's hattie like the new spot?


----------



## curious old fart (May 19, 2012)

You've been missed. Please fill us in.....


cof


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2012)

Hatty like the new space , she can learn to crawl here. Shes on the floor at min scoffing fruity oaty bars and being very chatty.
I have my tent and veg room set now its just waiting for the buds to come. Oh yes check the vert veg space lmao.











er there is two livers and two dogs and 1 casey and one psychosis in my tent and 1 shoreline 1 exodus cheese(ghs) 1 casey one dpplc and one black rose x sensi star i think. I have to run upstairs to see so ill say it is right lol. Gee its good to be back.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

Aye, thats awesome. looks like the plants love the new space. I hope all is well with you and LGP as well. Enjoy your new home.


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2012)

I'm so stoked for the new spot. Must be really really nice to spread out a bit. btw flight is booked mate. I'm gonna be round your parts starting july 1-24.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I'm so stoked for the new spot. Must be really really nice to spread out a bit. btw flight is booked mate. I'm gonna be round your parts starting july 1-24.


What ya gonna do bout the garden?


----------



## jigfresh (May 19, 2012)

Shut down for the month.  But when I start back up I'm going with my super soil for the first time. Can't wait. I actually have a trip to the east coast (nyc, pa) in june and I think my current crops harvest time will be right in the middle. So I guess they will be left going for the trip, as I can't just let them dry for 3 weeks. Funny how much I like travelling and at the same time how much it fucks up my system. Being a farmer is something else.


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2012)

still having to be stealth round the living room lol i mean quiet so's not to wake the hat. Im still getting used to this place, its like we are on holiday in someone elses house but we got all our stuff here lmao. Jiggy, cant wait till ur back over these parts>>>>>>>>>> nearly outa weed and got way too long to wait lol


----------



## DST (May 19, 2012)

Nice nice mate, glad all is going well. Good to see you bopping about. Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2012)

Hatty's the one thats bopping im more like the walking dead lmao. Shes chasing moostick around in her walker lol. The cats have only just started to feel at home lately lol, hatty will put a stop to that >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (May 20, 2012)

You far from where you use to be?


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2012)

Bout two miles mate lol, south of where i was lol. The water tastes funny tho ffs. So it may as well be miles and miles lol.


----------



## DST (May 20, 2012)

That'll probably be the new pipes, probably delivered in plastic as well......just go out and throw some mud in it and it'll taste the same, lol.


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2012)

was thinking of filling the kettle up from the water butt.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 21, 2012)

How's trick's man! Still plodding away i see, Im just trying to get some catch-up done with the troop's, time fly's on this. ( might be my shite slow typing ? )

Stick In Fred, regard's to the Fam.


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2012)

Cheers cinders mate sitting here with the baby moniter just waiting for my que. We have 7 teeth now lol.4 of em are cuming at once lol, blesss her. I potted on my veg yesterday and took down the shelf they were on, its kinda stopped the vert thing lol more hoz now sept my bulbs the wrong way lol. The cats are going mental having a play so i guesss they setteling in lol. Gonna clear the rest of my flat today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

you've probably moved to a place where they UV treat the water instead of fluoride and chlorine it. took me some getting used to aswell fred. makes ya brew a bit squiffy for a while eh.

hope alls well in the new home man!


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2012)

all is very well the suns out and we got the patio doors open and hattys on the grass out side. Daddy wants to be on the grass but gotta wait 4 weeks ffs. hope something happens soon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2012)

Hi wEsty! what is up dog? I hope you like your new home and that the move wasnt too stressful. I just moved myself. Im living in the desert now. Its been super hot already. 107 degrees yesterday. I have a couple girls on the patio. Im always surprised when i get home after a long day at work to see they havent melted. 
YOur new place sounds awesome. i hope things work out for you there. 
whats the "surprise " in psycho surprise? take care, tell LGP I said Hello.


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2012)

the father is the surprise lol. It's either deep purple x psychosis or engineers dream. I had the two males living together outside the tent that the pk was in. She had an ooops pregnancy as my mum would call it. Everyone whos grown em out has been well happy with what they got. Fruity or lemoney or perfumey or all three plus lol dank!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (May 24, 2012)

ez mr west hope things are good,congrats on new house hope its going well for ya lad. had a few probs of late and lost nearly everything, but i have managed to re-veg 2 of the sour cheese which have just started to explode with new growth thank god. so reports still to come, many thanks tho of the 5 seeds 4 were ladies and 1 male. there is a chance the male pollenated the 2 girls that i saved, but with reveging i dont know what will happen?? had a few more seeds delivered from bb. got some physco killer started and 1 of each qrazy quake and physco killer x livers. cant wait to get the tent full again.


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2012)

Ez geeza, I got one of them revegging too lol.


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2012)

couple of livers, couple of dogs and a casey and a psychosis in the 600 tent and 1 shore line 1 psy 1 ghs exodus, 1 black rose x sensi star and a sour cheese in veg re vegging. I think i have a few heat issues, ive raised the light to sort it lol.


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2012)




----------



## mr west (May 28, 2012)

This is the black rose x black rose x sensi star, this is the only thing im not too sure what im gonna get lol, anyone know?


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2012)

Been very stoned today thanks to the fairy. That dog is powerfuly goooooood. Also i bought a halfy of council hash to help spread it out a bit lol.


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2012)

..........















two livers/blues.





dog.




Psychosis.




dog.




casey.




veg space.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

lookin good fella, is that veg space outside? looks like natural light


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2012)

nah its a 300w blue cfl, its wicked lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2012)

doing a sterling job. does yours get hot? mine kicks out a cracking heat but it is in a wardrobe lol


----------



## mantiszn (May 30, 2012)

That's some lineup Fred ... it's a who's who's of face smashers


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2012)

The psychosis was nute locked out when i got it so i flushed it and 12ed it to try and shake it off. I then revegged it for a couple of weeks and then 12ed it again sothats why it looks a bit wierd. Im kinda hoping for it to give me some seeds but i doubt it will. Seems to of unlocked it and shes taking feed again now.


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2012)

Don yeah it gets quite hot, prolly as hot as my 250w hps flood light i had. I was hoping it'd be cooler but never mind eh.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (May 31, 2012)

i got myself a 300w cfl delivered monday. i hung it in the tent went out to plug it in and the light hanging rail failed!!! one of the plastic clips snaped bye bye 300w and very nearly took my 600 with it. had to go to grow store who only stock 250w's so got 2 of them. swapped them out for the 600 as its been kinda hard keeping temps down with the heatwave we have had. its generally 3-4 degrees cooler than running the 600.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (May 31, 2012)

oh and on a brighter note i very nearly cut the top of my thumb off yesterday. was splitting a bamboo cane with a stanley when it slipped went through my thumb right through the nail to the bone. nice few hours down a&e nail off stitched back up its quiet sore lol


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> oh and on a brighter note i very nearly cut the top of my thumb off yesterday. was splitting a bamboo cane with a stanley when it slipped went through my thumb right through the nail to the bone. nice few hours down a&e nail off stitched back up its quiet sore lol


Ouchy mate lol. Its always after the event that ppl say be careful lmao


----------



## DST (May 31, 2012)

Ouch indeedy. Sounds like something we have all done at some point....it's normally Don though, hehe.


----------



## mantiszn (May 31, 2012)

fo' cheesey mornings easy.

interesting video..
(songs a bit shit though..)
[video=youtube_share;8cOt9UcYGOU]http://youtu.be/8cOt9UcYGOU[/video]


----------



## dr green dre (May 31, 2012)

mr west said:


>


This space looks just like mine.. its warm with my 2 x125 cfls .. Gonna ask what you do to vent the space? mines has the hot water pipes running through it so it adds temp too ..


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2012)

Well there is a small clip on fan blowing and i have the door open when the lights are on.


----------



## jigfresh (May 31, 2012)

mr west said:


> Well there is a small clip on fan blowing and i have the door open when the lights are on.


Always high tech fred, lol


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2012)

well its a brand new house i dont want to be drilling gret big holes for ducting lol. Maybe down the line ill geta veg tent and rig up appropriate extraction. The 5 years ive had a veg room and this is the first time ive put a fan in my veg space. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 31, 2012)

mr west said:


> well its a brand new house i dont want to be drilling gret big holes for ducting lol. Maybe down the line ill geta veg tent and rig up appropriate extraction. The 5 years ive had a veg room and this is the first time ive put a fan in my veg space. lol


It's all about progression man!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 1, 2012)

heya peeps, hope everyone is doing good? managed to read through everything.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 1, 2012)

Lil ganja princess said:


> heya peeps, hope everyone is doing good? managed to read through everything.


You've been missing in action and we missed you. You must be doing a good job, cause the mr seems to have been a happy fellow....and the reports of HA have been good....I'd say you've been busy....where did you find the time to catch up?


cof


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2012)

Busy sleeping lol. We have this system where I get up at 5 am and get H up at 7 or there abouts and the princess puts her to bed at 7 pm. The princess isnt such a princess first thing so it works this way lol. Love you baby ( jus incase you read this lol)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey brother West, going to finally get this Psyco Killer Suprise Pic up for you bro. I left her vegging in a rather small pot, she's now in week 3-4 flores, about a metre tall and going to be one BIG frosty cola 

Here's some Bubble I done From the last run's trim, ( minus some for iso  )






hope your good pal
cgg


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> oh and on a brighter note i very nearly cut the top of my thumb off yesterday. was splitting a bamboo cane with a stanley when it slipped went through my thumb right through the nail to the bone. nice few hours down a&e nail off stitched back up its quiet sore lol


Mate stanley's are lethal lmao good though , They can do some serious harm to the skin i see it neally every week in work its just one big joke for us all now , You'll live mate lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey brother West, going to finally get this Psyco Killer Suprise Pic up for you bro. I left her vegging in a rather small pot, she's now in week 3-4 flores, about a metre tall and going to be one BIG frosty cola
> 
> Here's some Bubble I done From the last run's trim, ( minus some for iso  )
> 
> ...


I see the hash but no plant 4 weeeks flores? wha appen?


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

bought some of these after seeing Fmilys post in his thread
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300634803265?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1952.l2649#ht_3575wt_933


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

Root Pouch 
Made from 100% recycled materials



Can a better plant pot make a better world? At Root Pouch, we like to think so. Every year, the gardening and landscaping industries use millions and millions of plastic pots that clog landfills and leach toxins into the soil, the rivers and the oceans. And each one is created out of petroleum or fossil fuels that further deplete the planet. Root Pouch breaks this cycle and encourages more sustainable gardening practices, with a lightweight, flexible, breathable plant pot made entirely from recycled materials. Root Pouch containers are made of a unique, fabric-like geotextile created from reclaimed plastic fibers and recycled natural materials.

-Shorter vegetative cycle. -Quicker transition to hardening off cycle. -Produces bigger yields. -Promotes dense vigorous root growth. -Works great with ebb and flow. -Promotes the activity of beneficial biology. -For soil and soilless gardens. -Reduces wind blow over in can yards. -Prevents roots from circling. -Can be used with potting machines. -Stacks great on trucks for shipping. -No trunk wrap needed -no sharp edges. -Great for above ground growing. -Great for pot in pot and field liners. -Creates fibrous root structure -Pots can be washed, sterilized & re-used. -Creates insulation from winter cold. -Allows roots to cool in summer heat. -Allows air & water to freely pass through. -Great with drip systems and overheads. -Decreases risk of transplant shock. -Perfect for aquatic plants. -Will withstand UV rays. -Stronger healthier starts. -Better use of water and nutrients. -Quicker growing times. -Better drainage



Benefits:

- Better than black plastic
- Boosts plant growth and yields
- Fabric allows roots to breath
- Prevents roots from circling
- Pots are washable and last for multiple seasons
- Keeps plants warmer in winter & cooler in summer
- Pot allows plant to be placed outside quicker
- Saves up to a week off vegetative growth cycle
- Can be used with drip systems, overheads & hydroponic flood trays
How to Use Root Pouch plant pots can be used to grow plants of any size and type, and is also ideal for transporting plants because they are lightweight, durable and the 30 litre & 39 litre pots come equipped with carrying handles. Potted plants and trees will enjoy healthy growth while above-ground, and can also be planted directly in the ground, where the pot will degrade to allow the roots to take hold in the natural environment. The Root Pouch plant pot can be used successfully in many different climate and soil conditions, from desert sand to clay.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2012)

Intresting west will be keeping an eye on those You putting them to use asap ?


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

well I aint got anything to go in em sept seeds, might throw a couple of cheeseberry hazes in 12/12 fromseed lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yzx0HTCuydg]http://youtu.be/yzx0HTCuydg[/video]
this week I have been mostly smoking soapbar


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

oiler831 said:


> u should try using dry ice and a bubble bag and it will probably come out a lot cleaner and more melty


your obviously not from this country if u think dry ice is easy to get hold of lol.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2012)

Go on West you know you want to bro haha


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2012)

mr west said:


> [video=youtube_share;yzx0HTCuydg]http://youtu.be/yzx0HTCuydg[/video]
> this week I have been mostly smoking soapbar



May i ask why LMAO ?


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

Run out of smoke till next harvest in two weeks so needs bee when the devil drives lol. I have had some very nice dog gifted me but it was too damn nice to nurse for a whole week lol, tho i do have some oil left for late night face smashings lol.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2012)

Yea them dog photos that are going about look fantastic , Awhh i would love to have some oil at this moment in time boxing kicking off in a few mins and a joint with a bit of oil would go down Smashing lol !


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

couple of my current dogs and a previous dog lol.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2012)

What yeild you getting off them west ? I read earlier you had some nute lockout all under control now mate ?


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

that was with a psychosis cut i was given from my old neighbour across the road. I was getting bout 80-100 grams a plant back at my old flat and that was in 6.5ltr plastic squares under 600w with plant magic for coco hard water, grown in coco obviously lol.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2012)

How many under a 600 mate ? Thats not a bad yeild atoll lol  Just using cana coco for the first time hope all goes well


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

tween 6 and 8, I got 6 under at min. I think the recent good weather and me moving the grow kinda fucked em up a bit an they got bit heat stressed, need to buy anothe extension cable and rig my desk fan to get some air moving.


----------



## rasclot (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey westy mate here's a link to a dry ice company that delivers it by the bag http://www.chillistick.co.uk/dry-ice-products/dry-ice-packs-c-318_297.html njoy ras


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Hey westy mate here's a link to a dry ice company that delivers it by the bag http://www.chillistick.co.uk/dry-ice-products/dry-ice-packs-c-318_297.html njoy ras


Nice one ras, ive put it in me bookmaks to look at when i have some trim lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2012)

what a gwan Fred me man? drop me a email with ya new address fella.


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2012)

Things gwan ok mate, need to make a clone station somewhere in the house lol.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

mr west said:


> Things gwan ok mate, need to make a clone station somewhere in the house lol.


Seen 1 of them clone station's go on ebay for cheap a dont know what they are like though never seen one close up


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2012)

Hows tricks lad, raining cats and dogs getting smoked...lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2012)

Not raining cats and no dogs to smoke, been an epic day of washing clothes and drying em lol. Had a soapbar hash doze a few mins ago, lovely lol. Its like ive been transported to 6 years ago smoking soapy council harsh lol, yummy hena, least it dunt smell wiffy like a broken bus.


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2012)

Just bought some of these on an impulse 
http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/reserva-privada-purple-og-18


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2012)

12 freakin squid a pip, sleeping with the enemy, booooo, lol. Looks good though.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2012)

Industrial espionage.


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2012)

Its cuz im in touch with my feminine side lol. Way to go Ukraine lol, bloody football. didnt think anyone was the enemy, thought we needed all the friends we can get lol. I actualy bought em for a friend whomes obsessed by purple. Anyway thats my story and im a sticking to it. SIX oclock time for more weed, hahaha bout two joints and im back on soap lol for now lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2012)

How long you got till you chop lad?


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2012)

Bout 4 weeks in my tent thats here. The 400w tent that is at my mates are 8 weeks 12 on friday, they are a couple of casey x headbands and a couple of blues cheese(dp x p x l x c ) so we will prolly chop and split this weekend regardless weather they ready or not.


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2012)

well the chop went ok, we ended up with bout 100 grams each wich will do me till next week lol. Heres a couple of dodgy phone pics of 2 of the plants











either casey band or deep purpl psycho livers cheese lol. what ever it kicks ya face in lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 22, 2012)

beautiful 
i thought i lost my ex cheese mr west. but i just found a seed in a bud i just rolled!!!! was my latest cheese chopped. have 4 more bout 5 weeks out and i didn't clone  i did kick my own ass on that smooth move. 
happy weekend sir


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2012)

Ive not had the cheese cut for bout a year lol but i have one on its way and plenty of cross seeds.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 22, 2012)

i'm not well versed in genetics at all. i just know what i like to smoke and i gotta say that this is a great smoke, awesome taste and buzz. so glad i found a random seed. the 4 i have flowering now were vegged forever as you suggested. not washing machine size but close


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2012)

100 grams in a week, lol, calm down Lad. Remember to try and breathe in between tokes.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2012)

Whats up Westy. Hope all is well in the new spot and i'm sure your enjoying your soccer 'round this time. Hope the fam is n kitties are cool and H isn't driving you all crazy. if genetics mean anything between you and the lady i'm sure she's a handful.


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2012)

Wel I recon we've bth passed the happy and content gene on to her, shes sucha cutie.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2012)

whatever it is it fucks you in the face! hahahahahah classic son


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2012)

dippy ellsy (dp x p x l x c ) is a defo winner lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2012)

Just makinga note i put my black rose x sensi star into 12 tonight.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2012)

Dippy Ellsy,........


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2012)

there was a woman where i used to work called ellsy, lovely sweet lady. Poor cow was badly altzimers. Pure coincidence tho cuz the weed names its self lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2012)

oh in case anyone was worried that I had lost my address book, fear not I have found it!!!!!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 24, 2012)

Well......I don't have your address since you moved.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Well......I don't have your address since you moved.
> 
> 
> cof


It seems i dont have ur emale adress so I cant send ya my new one lol, drop me a line and ill rectify the lack.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

Can you hide a gram in a drawer for 10 days lol. H sure did get the happy and content gene... most content little bundle I ever seen.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2012)

Cof check ya email. Jiggystermyster sir, you gonna be here in ten days? Ill put a few buds into hiding for ya. Dippy Ellsy and ill try and find some casey band aswell.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

9 days now. That name reminds me of something they call a dish where my wife is from. They call them "dippy eggs". I forget what they call dippy eggs, lol... but whatever they are, they are called dippy eggs.

hows that for the stupidest story ever, HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2012)

Dippy eggs is soft boiled eggs with toast soldiers that u dip in the top of the egg


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

lol... wtf is a toast soldier. I'm picturing the terra cotta soldiers in china... made of toast... and delicious.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2012)

slice of buttered toast cut in to long thing strips bout an inch wide, i have to cut the crusts of Hatties soldiers lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds nice. I like sunny side up eggs, fun to dip the toast in. Maybe that's the same thing. So many ways to cook eggs.

Go Engerland. I been nervous since I woke.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2012)

yep my purple friend and her blokey have just turned up so the party has started but hattys still awake. Go England


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2012)

Dippy eggs and soldiers


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2012)

come on England for fucks sake


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm gonna have a heart attack. Just put it in the net already!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2012)

well we didnt deserve to win. Least we aint gotta sit through a german defeat now lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 24, 2012)

agreed. definitely not deserved, and it would have been a killing. It will be a killing anyhow... just someone else getting the brunt of it. Any chance it's not a germany spain final. and you think spain will win? Hope it will be a good final. i'll be in Ldn then.


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2012)

As an England fan, over the years I have got used to dissapointment and being pissed off by the crapness factor. This is exactly as it should be lol.


----------



## skengrow (Jun 25, 2012)

Just Started A Original EX Cheese Clone And Growth has taken Off!!.  Too Excited Will Upload Pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2012)

easy to point at where we went wrong. should have had carrol on from the off. stevie G's crossing wasn;t as good as we've seen and lets face it italy are a class act that shot off the bar early on was like lightenin. not to mention gigi buffon made a couple of amazing instinct saves.

dunno what the fuck hart was doing shouting at the italians during the penners mind. what a plonker.


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2012)

I was up fucking early today but i had chance to take this pic of a moody sky so it was worth getting up at 3:58AM. Fucking wrecked now mind lol. Dippy Elsie has given me a cheese face lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks beautiful fred mate. FFS... light at 4am? It's gonna be hard to sleep with all that light. Glad to hear the dippy eggs are treating you right lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh im up at like 5 most mornings sitting in the kitchen smoking my socks off till the little lady wakes up and shouts which is normally around 7am. My new moto is six b4 7 am lol


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

Red sky in the morning, Sheppards Warning! You be careful tending the flock lad.


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2012)

Loving the sig pic D, I may, may I rob it?


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

tea leaf for yer life lad....lets see how long the powers that be let it slide.


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice one D mate, we all stand together bom bom.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

id make a holy tri fecktor but i'll just get in bother with the powers that errr be!?


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> id make a holy tri fecktor but i'll just get in bother with the powers that errr be!?


as they say some where in this country, eh! dunt be wet!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 27, 2012)

its as much a part of life as drinking up here fred if not the very cause. 

i'll sit in a beer garden in the rain in summer. usually cos i'm tokin mind


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2012)

Took them all of 4 days to remove mine. Funny you still have yours. WTF?!?!?!?! lol.



mr west said:


> Loving the sig pic D, I may, may I rob it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 30, 2012)

i have no energy to fight these keyboard ivory tower mutherfuckers. i just can't be chewed. i may however put myself forward for a mod position though. hahahah it'd only end badly


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2012)

Fucking Nazis were more tolerant f,fucks sake. I wanna know why i get way with it? Smoked my first new home grown buds today and it was GOOOOOOOD 7.5 week livers/blues dismantling my cranium>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> www.breedersboutique.com for all ur dank needs!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't smoke it all!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2012)

Dont you worry Jig, if i smoke all the livers thats chopped i have another and a psychosis too and 2 dogs and a casey jones that all need takingin the next weekish. Took my weed to a bbq today, after 35 mins there was a nice calm quiet and ppl stopped shouting at the kids/ dogs and much food was eaten lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 30, 2012)

That's the way to do it westie. Peeps get too loud sometimes... gotta bring down the volume with some fine herb.

Hey I didn't realize silverstone is next week. A bit exciting, no? We're gonna try to get to practice, see them fast cars do their thing.

Can't wait to see the little one. I guess it'll be nice to see the big ones too, lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2012)

well if u coming up to silverstone u had better call in and see us as we less than 20 mins away from the track lol, we'd love to me the lovely lady.


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice thread mate just way to many pages lol all good info if read tho  midlands man myself


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a fan of the midlands. You gonna make the rain stay away for the gran prix?


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2012)

http://www.formula1.com/

Looks like rain on race day lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOO.... rain rain go away... come again for the opening ceremonies. Leave my f1 alone!


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

we have been chanting at the rain for decades mate, centuries even......no one has got the tune right yet! Welcome to the Northern Europe!




jigfresh said:


> BOOOOOOOOOO.... rain rain go away... come again for the opening ceremonies. Leave my f1 alone!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe I got some mojo stuck down in my big toe. I am desert folk after all. Will shake a leg this sunday and see if I can't make the sun win the war.

But seriously, things here are crazy. Rain, sun, rain, clouds, fucking bright 18 hours a day. The jury is still out on this english summer thing. At least it's not hot and humid.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

London not hot and humid....normally is when I am there. Just go down the underground, then you'll feel at home. All warm and sticky, lol.
It's just got nice and sunny here today.....


----------



## noob78 (Jul 3, 2012)

mr west said:


> http://www.formula1.com/
> 
> Looks like rain on race day lol


Hello mr.west I have a few questions for you if you don't mind. I think we may have a mutual friend in Dr.Amber tricome. So if yes I'll pm. plus subbed


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Hello mr.west I have a few questions for you if you don't mind. I think we may have a mutual friend in Dr.Amber tricome. So if yes I'll pm. plus subbed


Sup noob78?


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2012)

I think rain on race day makes for a much more exciting race. But you never know with the British weather 4 seasons in one day mostly during summer.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Jul 3, 2012)

whats happening mr west hope alls well with you. just a couple pics of the sour cheese i managed to save and reveg there 5 days into flower now. and got 10 clones going which i hope to stick in the hydro set-up for next time.View attachment 2238851View attachment 2238852 the smaller one on the right has been topped a couple times and is catching up with multiple tops the one on the left topped once. the branching has gone mad since the re-veg. i am really looking foward to seeing them finish properly.


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> whats happening mr west hope alls well with you. just a couple pics of the sour cheese i managed to save and reveg there 5 days into flower now. and got 10 clones going which i hope to stick in the hydro set-up for next time.View attachment 2238850View attachment 2238851View attachment 2238852 the smaller one on the right has been topped a couple times and is catching up with multiple tops the one on the left topped once. the branching has gone mad since the re-veg. i am really looking foward to seeing them finish properly.


Nice mate whats the smell like?


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2012)

some bud shots from my tent dog and casey and psychosis and also the beast that is the black rose x sensi star.


























monster aint she?


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

How are things in the new place Westy? you managed to shift the pm issues you had before? Black Rose sensi star. Is that a fairy number?


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes D it is a fairy number. Dont seem to of shifted the pm as u can see in the pics lol. Its the bloody clone onlys that harbour it i think.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Once a line has got it, it's like herpes, it don't go away, you can only stop it raising it's ugly head.


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2012)

I heard that dipping a whole plant in weak ho2 solution does the trick


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2012)

Probably be good. I also think spraying when you don't see it is going to help you. Especially in veg.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

lovely buds fred but that pm must be doing your lungs nee good lad, i know it'd be a ball ache but i'd star over with new clones we know enough fairies knockin bout this place.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 4, 2012)

just started some blue cheese...ready to see these lil ladies pop...


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Jul 4, 2012)

there not stinking that much yet. but if u have a fondle one smells very cheesy and the other has fruity notes with cheesy undertones.
got some nice looking buds there lad. whats the black rose smell like?? looks a big plant


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2012)

don thats pretty much what im doing, haviong lost the cheese and livers lol. I havent had a smell off the brxss yet but it sure is a beast.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

looks it for sure, seen a few pheno's but peeps like it as far as i can see. i didn't get offered any pips lol. not that i need any like


----------



## nas2007 (Jul 4, 2012)

yo mr west long time hows it going mate


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey nas. whats up


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey nas mate, sometimes see ya pop up on the playstation.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 5, 2012)

Good Morning Mr West.

Nice BrXSS. Have you tried it yet?

Any golf this Summer?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2012)

summer??? lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2012)

Golf??? lol been waiting for the weather to sort its self lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2012)

I want to go golfing. Maybe I can talk west into it. What ya say mate?


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Four........golf, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2012)

aqua golfing


----------



## nas2007 (Jul 6, 2012)

I love getting backed and having a couple of rounds on the golf Cours ! Brings back memories as I wud make the little kids bring me back the balls lol I wud pay em 1quid a day, they used to love working for me lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2012)

rotten bastad £1 a day lol, bet u squeek when u walk ur that tight lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2012)

i say that about my gaffer, tighter than a gnats chuff


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2012)

Tighter than a sharks arse at fifty fathoms.


----------



## nas2007 (Jul 7, 2012)

mr west said:


> rotten bastad £1 a day lol, bet u squeek when u walk ur that tight lol.


I squeek louder now as food prizes are rising and the minimum wage is in its same fukin place! Lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 7, 2012)

Awrite Mr West. Hope alls well this fone Saturday evening??

Dnt think av spoke to u much directly but I was wondering if a could pick your brains?? I was gifted a couple of your Chronic seeds from across the pond and ws wondering if you could gimme some info??

Cheers in advance


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2012)

them chronics were f1's i made from a pair of seeds bought from this site>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks matey, Ambz had put a big F on the bag was hopin for fems lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2012)

LOL, I only spluffed a wee bit but ended up with a few oz of seeds lmao.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 7, 2012)

Got 2 seeds sent over with a few others so hopefully get a nice fem from one of them....

Dont suppose you know anything about las' hazeytrain??


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2012)

No I dont sorry but could ask him, sounds like haze and trainwreck off the top of my head. If u get two males from the chorics gis a shout and ill sort ya a few more.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 7, 2012)

That would be great mate, av not seen him on here in a long while.... Goin to be runnin Psycho and Purplewreck nxt run but if there's any space al chuck them in 12/12 see what happens.... Thanks for the info


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2012)

the hazey train was greenhouses k-train (trainwreck orig female x kush male) (apparently) the smoke was lush, citrous'y and powerful with the slight taste of headband's kush i guess (not had any other kush) it only had a few weeks veg from seed and i got 2+ from it.

it sprouted a few bananas about week 3-4 of 12.12 so i ripped them all of but one set and waited for them 2 become a bit more swollen (under DST's instructions) and rubbed the creamy pollen from inside on one arm of my lemon haze cut which was the same time in 12.12 as the k-train. the hazey train was born a few weeks later.


This is the info las fingerz gave me. Hope this helps y'all.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> livers for the head bangers


----------



## noob78 (Jul 8, 2012)

mr west said:


> the hazey train was greenhouses k-train (trainwreck orig female x kush male) (apparently) the smoke was lush, citrous'y and powerful with the slight taste of headband's kush i guess (not had any other kush) it only had a few weeks veg from seed and i got 2+ from it.
> 
> it sprouted a few bananas about week 3-4 of 12.12 so i ripped them all of but one set and waited for them 2 become a bit more swollen (under DST's instructions) and rubbed the creamy pollen from inside on one arm of my lemon haze cut which was the same time in 12.12 as the k-train. the hazey train was born a few weeks later.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that indepth answer, SO that makes them regs then or female? thanks plus rep, When they let me again sorry.


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2012)

Idsay FEM's


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 8, 2012)

Westy your a star cheers bru...

I'd guess it b similar to DST's Dog then fems with poss hermi trait


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2012)

ALL fem's have a possible hermi trait


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 9, 2012)

evening Mr West Hows tricks lad.

Been doing OK?? Your New house look very nice indeed!!!!

Hows the BRxSS doing??? Big enough for ya


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh hem shes a beast lol, nshes started buding now and well when i feed her in a min I shall take her pic if the casey aint fell all over it lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2012)

justwaiting for the darling to fall asleep then ill go up there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2012)

how the devil are you and princesses 1 and 2 westy?


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2012)

We are all grand as a day out. The fairy dropped off some Tahoe kush clones this morgen and the post man knocked tht loadly that he woke hattster up bastad. Alls good now tho. gonna sneak up stairs and water andshoot lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2012)

christ those bar stewards normally knock with a feather any time i get a parcel. glad you all good matey


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2012)

Pics............
Black rose x sensi star.





Casey.





Casey





Dog





Other dog.





Black rose ss from anotherangle.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 10, 2012)

That black rose ss is a beast mate,have you grown it out before? Av jst chopped black rose x bsb its a tasty smoke


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2012)

No this is the first run with it lol it was the only clone i took that took lol. The stem smells funky. Its untopped but was put in 12 to sex and revegged like this which i find cool.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 10, 2012)

Aye m8 its defo cool look forward to seein how she turns out. SS is one of my favs used to get some through a guy in glasgow. Dnt c it around much now  u got any of the black rose comin through? Cant really tell in ma fne


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 10, 2012)

mr west said:


> Pics............
> Black rose x sensi star.
> 
> 
> ...




Lookin good m8. she does like a good topping.


----------



## nas2007 (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice update, hope to see the livers back soooooooon!!!! And the Tahoe kush sounds cool seems like a heavy indica


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2012)

the two dogs are getting it today, they need to come down. Now where's Barbara


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

Ssssssssssss-it! Good old Woodhouse!


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2012)

Now its just finding time to do it lol. Hattys due up for some toast after her morning nap at bout 11 ill try and do it then lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.norfolklights.com/fleximix-courier-5-p-2026.html
I got my one of these back after god knows how long away from home lol


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

I still got one of em, was thinking of using it actually......


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2012)

Great little thing, just right for us gardeners who like to share.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 12, 2012)

mr west said:


> http://www.norfolklights.com/fleximix-courier-5-p-2026.html
> I got my one of these back after god knows how long away from home lol


About 4 years mate lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2012)

fuck me that was a long time lol


----------



## rasclot (Jul 12, 2012)

5 years this Christmas eve!! it was a very nice Christmas present


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

the fairy just flew off with mine...sneaky little madame, hehe!


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2012)

Well I managed to chop one of the two dogs and pull the other out the tent lol. Hope the fairy has some wellies and a pakamak lol.


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 13, 2012)

chhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhessssse


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2012)

NiCe!!!!!!!
bout time we saw some of thesmelly bitch


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2012)

mr west said:


> Just makinga note i put my black rose x sensi star into 12 tonight.


gotta bump this so i dunt lose it


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2012)

too much dog in the sun fucks you good lol >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 24, 2012)

I love it. Livers and lots of sun sucks the energy from you also. I didn't think id make it to the end of the day at the oval.

Is it hot where your at. It was quite warm in ldn sunday.


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2012)

yesteray was 115ºf in the sun, just as hot today its great. \got a new lawn mower delivered today.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2012)

Fuck man. Well... it's summer now eh? That's crazy. Don't die using the new lawn mower, catch on fire or something.


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2012)

Nah its 4 bhp it made light work of my lawns, Im really chuffed with it.


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2012)

here it is


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 25, 2012)

that a mean looking mower.. it made me think of this.. 
(even though its not a ride on.. it looks like it should be.. and would go fast)

[video=youtube_share;bWzmdtQ-o-Q]http://youtu.be/bWzmdtQ-o-Q[/video]



mr west said:


> here it is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 26, 2012)

paint it racing green!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2012)

I like it silver lol, pretty much all plastic too so it wont rust lol.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Jul 26, 2012)

just a few pics progress report. first pics of the babys in veg. group shot,qrazy quake,pk x livers i think is a male, then the pk twins ronnie and reggie more pk's and 8-9 cuttings of the sour cheese all rooted just repotted today and the stinky ladies in flower 2 sour cheese. getting the sour notes now with the uderlying cheese aroma fruity notes no longer there just sour hints and cheese. the bigger plant on the left has more cheesy tones than the smaller plant but there flowering really well. there just coming upto 4 weeks now. another weeks veg on the babys and i will repot them and into the stinky tent to make room for the sour cheese cuts.


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice one amcheesier dude, looking goooood! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Jul 30, 2012)

quick question for u dude. how long do you let the sour cheese go? these 2 seem to be packing on weight already and there only 4 weeks in, im noticing caylaxes starting to swell already and trichs over 50% cloudy. its a nice suprise i can see branchs snapping at 8-9 weeks, there getting there lean on now. you created a beauty much respect to you and if you dont mind what are the genetics again i have got a head like a sieve. but id like to know so that when i start making babies i know whats in them.


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2012)

the genetics are as follows.... Deep purple x psychosis x livers/blues x uk cheese. Bout nine weeks will have ur face melting, u might need to string up them branches to stop em snapping.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Jul 31, 2012)

nice one dude, i think support will deffo be needed waiting 9 weeks, i like the sound of my face melting i cant wait its seemed like an age since the last one came down.


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2012)

I know how ya feel and an age till next ones ready lol


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Aug 1, 2012)

im sort of set up now for a monthlyish sort of harvest putting a couple new ones in every 4 weeks ish and rooting clones all over the shop. so hopefully the waits wont be as long and i might not run out if i play it right lol scratch that i prob will run out knowing melol


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2012)

just planted 2 x purple og#18 2x dog and 2 x la confidential (reg), pog dog and lac lol


----------



## DST (Aug 1, 2012)

good luck mate.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2012)

pog dog lol. Hehe, you might be too old.... or maybe it was an american thing... but do you remember pogs?


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2012)

were they like big buttons for tiddlywinks?


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2012)

i would of planted more but i only had 6 jiffys lol


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2012)

mr west said:


> were they like big buttons for tiddlywinks?


Depends what tiddlywinks is lol. Yeah they were like big buttons kids would 'gamble' with. I guess like marbles or something (only I never played marbles so not sure). I wonder if I still got my pogs somewhere... Attic boxes of junk FTW.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Aug 1, 2012)

pogs were a big thing when i was in my last yrs at school and marbles was the in thing when i was a kid. and yeah pogs were like tiddlywinks in a sense just a bit bigger and the game was played different. ahh nostelgia takes u back...


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2012)

we used to play penny up the wall at school and scabby queen with rapps. My knuckles used to be so swollen


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2012)

We would pencil fight. Get bloody knuckles that way too.


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2012)

its a bit tense here tonight as thehatster is refusing to stop crying and go to sleep lol. Kids eh who'd have em?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2012)

GO TO SLEEP!!!!! darling.


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2012)

LOL its ok now the calpol has kicked in poor cow has 3 molers coming through at once lol, ouchy.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2012)

I think penny up the wall was fairly universal in the UK. And we called rapps, Snips. Quite a strange concept just smashing someones knuckles with a pack of cards. Oh to be a kid again.

I hope little H is a bit happier, poor ting.



mr west said:


> we used to play penny up the wall at school and scabby queen with rapps. My knuckles used to be so swollen


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2012)

it was a bit odd thinking back. skinning someones knuckles as they picked a higher or lower card than you. hard or soft fo red or black. kids man, vicious buggers


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 2, 2012)

mr west said:


> LOL its ok now the calpol has kicked in poor cow has 3 molers coming through at once lol, ouchy.


Is the term "poor cow" a term of affection where ur from


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2012)

If "Hen" can be a term of affection in Scotland, I reckon "cow" can also be. Another one I can think of from around the counties is Duck(y).


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 2, 2012)

Okey dokey. Im gonae say to the mrs.....how was your day cow. Cue left jab


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2012)

Funny how a few miles turns hen to hinny eh


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2012)

I am reading "A 100 Years of Annoying the French" just now. Quite interesting to read about the Normans, Anglo Saxons, the language, and dialect through the UK.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2012)

factual and amusing...


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Aug 2, 2012)

i used to play rapps aswell many a day id come home with no skin on my knuckles lol.stabbing people with a compass was also a good past time after they banned british bulldog. in my late teens when i first started driving i used to frequent scrap yards quiet alot after they had locked up looking for the new boy racer additions to my vauxhall nova 1.3 sr. ah the good old days. anyway me and a few mates started a new game we would climb up a pile of cars normally 3 high, get into the top car strap ourself in and start rocking untill the car went. we called it car ski-ing we stopped after a mate broke his arm but it was alot of fun


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2012)

it's all fun and games til somebody gets hurt


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 3, 2012)

Good morning Mr West.
Hop things are well sorry to hear bout little H. Hope she gets well soon.

On the Black Rose x Sensi Star 60 days get mine done nicely. they do chuck up and a great high. Strong like SS.


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2012)

Cheers hemlock mate, Im gonna run out of bud b4 60 days is up soi may scrump a lot lol. Poor cow is a term of sympathetic endearment where i come from.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2012)

You've been quiet. I assume it's England doing so well in the Olympics that has your attention.

My buddy says you owe him a dugout. He's well experienced with the wares of my garden and I gave him some of your cheese/jake blue. After a small bowl he had a racing heart that was so loud he thought he was having a heart attack and worried it would be discovered if he showed up at the emergency room he threw his dugout out the window of his moving car and now he says it's your fault. I just laughed and told him to have another bowl.


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2012)

what's a dugout? I thought it was where the substitutes hung out with the coach but I guess it's a smoking implement too!?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 8, 2012)

A wooden box with a movable lid. Holds a cigarette like smoker and some product.


http://stores.intuitwebsites.com/hstrial-EntwoodDugouts/StoreFront.bok


cof
*All Products*


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 8, 2012)

My buddy has one with a sneak a toke in it. You just put some ground up weed in the little compartment thing, and when you want a smoke you pull out the sneak a toke that looks like a cig, put the end into the ground herb and it packs itself. Light up and you are good. Never knew what they were called.


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

i think it is called the digger 1 hitter jig, i saw a video on youtube of urbangrower at one of the cups and a guy was selling them, they look pretty cool, i don't know how many people you are gonna fool using it though


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 9, 2012)

I have been using one for 20 years. They are awsome for festivals concerts at the PUB on the back porch... The one hitter look like a cig/fag
so no one really knows who it is...


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

Kind of like ripping out the filter of a fag and popping the end bit on your joint to make it look like a cig. Willie Nelson likes those types of joints when touring Europe by all accounts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

i've always found those one hitters a pain, having to refil it every 15 mins is a chore lol handy for clubbing though back when you could smoke in the clubs. hit and skit we used to say.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2012)

i use to love getting a straw of oil back in the day (15 a gram it was) You would get a small straw burnt sealed at both end, snip the end of and pour it into a load of tobacco, then pop that in a rolling baccy pouch with some single skinners and away you go. I remember being in this Club and this lad asked me if he could have a rolly. I said no mate, sorry not got enough! He must have thought i was a right stingy cunt! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2012)

damn sure it'd be more than 15 bar now lol. probably pass for a normal pouch of baccy unless you stuck your beak in it...


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh lol CoF mate thats funny. Ud think seasoned smokers wouldnt fall for the para thing when they have gone too far over the edge lol. I was thinking why did he thow his doughnut out the window lmfao. I used to get my oil in paracetamol blister pak = 1g. I must clean my oil making stuff there must be a g stuck to the sides of my pyrex dish lol.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 9, 2012)

Wots happenin fred hope you and yours are sweet bro?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2012)

Billy seen Mr Hemlocks dugout in action


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2012)

that just sounds rude Bill ffs......


supersillybilly said:


> Billy seen Mr Hemlocks dugout in action


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2012)

So is not buying me the first malt. lol (didn't sound bad until u pointed it out. lol)


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a real problem at home. I cant find my camera battery charger for love nor money so I got a dead camera at min till I find it. Spoze i could try and use my phone but its uber shite. All the seeds I planted came up and I have potted em on in first pots lol. One of the dogs got snapped as I was potting it up but it still lives lol high stress training on a seedling lmfao


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2012)

Its ok dont panic, I found my charger and spare battery and i took some pics for ya'll who's interested.


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2012)

So In the first pic is the whole tent more or less. The moster casey jones takes up the left of the tent and the black rose x sensi star takes up the right. There is a shoreline and a jake blues x cheese or dippy elsie aka sour cheese. All at dif ages from 6 weeks to 4 i think lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2012)

Lookin good Mr west!!!
Cheer mate have a good weekend


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 10, 2012)

Im super impressed with that shoreline from dh. 
All that looks great! How goes it mr. west?!


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2012)

This is the shoreline. This pheno's much chunkier than the last seed i grew, shame i lost the cuts i took of it lol. I gave in and bought a halfy of soap bar again yesterday as my coffers are all but empty. All my seedlings made it along with two tahoe kush gifted and a blackrose x sensi star. Need to try and take some more clones laters lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2012)

Me Likey!!!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Empty your inbox pls Mr West


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Empty your inbox pls Mr West


donemate >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> soapbar!!! watch for hot rocks


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2012)

shoreline looks good. it's def one of devils top numbers imo.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

I got a seed free when i got your dogs. No idea where it is


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2012)

DST said:


> shoreline looks good. it's def one of devils top numbers imo.


Im still umming and ahhhing about the smell from the shoreline. It kinda reminds me of the smell of freshly pulled selotape, bit sweet and a bit chem.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2012)

I think I know what you mean about the cellotape smell you get from some weeds, and it's generally quite a generic smell I think. Hopefully gets some funk to it.


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2012)

Just found a fat joints worth of dog crumbs in the bottom of a jar. Got a real nice stone on now>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

DOG....at this time in the morning.....fuck that


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2012)

Ha Ha Im used to more than 1 dog in the mornings lol. Got fucking ages to wait till Im shmoking dog again lol, least 15 weeks prolly 20.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

mr west said:


> Ha Ha Im used to more than 1 dog in the mornings lol. Got fucking ages to wait till Im shmoking dog again lol, least 15 weeks prolly 20.


My first experience with DOG was intense. Me and a m8(long time toker) were in his house playing pool and decided to test what we have grown. I wasnsn't really wanna play(coz I just knew it would fuck me up) but after a bit of peer pressure I gave in(bout 20 secs) As soon as I took my first draw I knew it was a mistake. That sour dank dirt taste and my lungs heated right up. After finishing the joint, which my m8 smoked most of I may add I was completley rubbered. Heavy, heavy stoned. The game of pool became confusing and all I wanted was the sanctuary of my own house. My m8 turned his phone off, which is the first time in about 15 years Ive seen him do this. I sensed he wanted his own company so promptly made another confusing phone call to a taxi company, well I think. Anyway a car turned up and took me home.


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2012)

It is a nice smoke alright. I cant remember my first taste of it to be honest lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

There was nothing nice about it Westy


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

Primevil fear is the only words I can use to describe it. lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2012)

lol never been frit of a smoke, think I freaked myself out on dry lungs when i was a teen but have been to bed many many time s since then.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 12, 2012)

The shoreline i had never skunked up, kept that "tape" smell which is sort of what it tasted like with like a lime kind of finish. Lost my cuts of that one, i actually shed a tear lol. 

I got another of those beans mayhap it will be the skunkier pheno! 
I am going to have to try that dog one of these days, fellas been barking about her for a minute.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2012)

Defo worth a grow coloco, if ya like ya meds dog is a mans best friend lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mornin Westy could u sent me that txt again ma fnes playin up big time


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2012)

All done Scotia mate. Just took some bottom buds scrump off the black rose sensi star and it smells like afgan lol. Grilled popcorn yummy hahaha>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 13, 2012)

mr west said:


> All done Scotia mate. Just took some bottom buds scrump off the black rose sensi star and it smells like afgan lol. Grilled popcorn yummy hahaha>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


At least its better than chink/street weed. seems like old tricks are coming through, finding little bits of plastic and what i can only describe as flakes of dry paint along with good old dog hair, and not the type of dogs u guys are talking about lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 13, 2012)

that sucks!....


----------



## rasclot (Aug 15, 2012)

mr west said:


> Defo worth a grow coloco, if ya like ya meds dog is a mans best friend lol.


The dog don had was the best I've seen n smoked ever!!!!! The smell,taste,buzz,yield the way she looked just wow!!!!
shame every1 has lost the cut  
Hope all is good in the westy house ras


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah not too bad mate. Littel one is still teething, her canines are coming through now lol. Still scrumping off the black rose sensi star. Yeah ive had a few cuts of the dog, all of which were banging nice. I keep losing it tho so i planted 2 seeds last plant, could be another exceptionable phenotype.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 20, 2012)

You've been quiet. Busy making preperations for HA's birthday tomorrow?...or did you celebrate it over the week-end.
Anyway, wish the lovely lady a Happy Birthday for me.

I get the smell of rotten fruit from the livers-jake blue cross and I crossed a heri lady with one of your cheese-jake blue males and it smells like juicy fruit gum. It the fruit smell from the jake blue? I need a name for the heri cross. Smells like juicy fruit with piney undertones with a sweet. smooth taste and hits you hard in the body and head. This is areally good cross...so much so that I just popped 12 more seeds. I wanted to let some friends have some for a taste, but I've pretty much consumed it all myself...too good to let go of., but the seeds should be in Breeders Boutique shortly.
here's one at day 55...I harvested at day 63-9 weeks



cof


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 20, 2012)

The smell will most likely be from the blues id say lads 

Evenin all!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2012)

well the fruity is from the psychosis and the livers and the deep purple. A lot of sweet ness but some danky sourness too Im guessing with a totaly moreish experience with a side effect of getting you totaly wankered lol. Yeah we had a friends get together party yesterday and will have a family one on Sunday coming lol. We bought her a ride on quad thing for riding round the estate lol. Oh yeah shes camando crawling / carpet swimming dragging her self like a paraplegic now so there aint no stopping her lol. I chopped the black rose x sensi star the other day and its really nice to have some bud again>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> happy days. Sad note, that dog i had a mishap with didnt make it. Ah well more to plant.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

When sitting outside a pub with DST last week, I was having a wiff of his Exo. Anyway while nasel inspection was taking place I found 2 seeds. Not a clue what they are or how they got there.. Im going to kick them off when I get home.lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2012)

My guess is cheese x kush2 lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 20, 2012)

growing mystery seeds eh, that's a bit of gamble. Then again if it is from dst then it is only going to be more dank!


hoping you hit the jackpot on the seeds lottery billy.


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice looking thread, but no way in hell am I reading through 1400 pages!! lol
Read the last few pages, something about a newly created cross that's bad ass? Kudos fella  you sharing that shit?

Feel free to drop by my lair for a peek if you so feel inclined 

Peace out farmers


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

ghb said:


> growing mystery seeds eh, that's a bit of gamble. Then again if it is from dst then it is only going to be more dank!
> 
> 
> hoping you hit the jackpot on the seeds lottery billy.


Its got the makings of a clone only story so far.lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 20, 2012)

exo X dog = yacht in the maldives


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2012)

can't believe how time flies. They grow up so fast eh mate. Little thing will be driving herself to school soon.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 20, 2012)

I cant believe its been a year, Happy Birthday to Little H!
Glad your off the soap man!


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2012)

soap aint so bad is you clean it lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh are, I forgot to mention I planted another doggy and a extrema x kali mist tonight


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2012)

WOOOT. Hell yeah. I just realized what I would do with a time machine. I would put plants in it blast them 8-9 weeks into the future. Hehe, you could be smoking that kali mist x extrema tonight!


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2012)

That would be awesome, even if it took like a third of the time so u can be smoking in three weeks would be cool. It was totaly random choice, I saw it amongst my many many seeds all alone and thought yeah why not. Not sure whos gift that was, some one who works with stone i think??


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Dura has a blue widow that is totally finished in 6 weeks. Im thinking about packing a room.lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2012)

Well u know what thought done dont ya billy? Thought he had a car but he only had the horn, thought he farted but he shit himself lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Well fuck it then...Im filling a room (and shitting myself everytime I hear the dreaded desiel engine)lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2012)

Faint heart nare won fair lady boys lol. Or big kahoonas can pay the mortgage


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Did u swallow a phrase book.lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2012)

Nah just got a head full of dad shite lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 20, 2012)

I like cool phrases especially people who fuck them up. This guy I used to work with was a legend at it. eg the ocean is your oyster and my personal fav "this jobs a skive if u put the work in". I still piss maself thinkin bout that one


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I like cool phrases especially people who fuck them up. This guy I used to work with was a legend at it. eg the ocean is your oyster and my personal fav "this jobs a skive if u put the work in". I still piss maself thinkin bout that one


Billy dura lookin for a mate for today at the pub,,,, seems he has some party favors....LOL

Morning Mr West
Have ye taken down the Black SS yet, just wondering how much ya got?


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2012)

hem lock, I scrumped a few days worth and the rest is drying. Ill weigh it up and guess the rest lol. Had to take it earlyish at 7.5 weeks ut it still has a bang to it and a welcome sight for one whos budless lol. It smells heavely of afgan, which is nice and strong smelling.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 22, 2012)

mr west said:


> hem lock, I scrumped a few days worth and the rest is drying. Ill weigh it up and guess the rest lol. Had to take it earlyish at 7.5 weeks ut it still has a bang to it and a welcome sight for one whos budless lol. It smells heavely of afgan, which is nice and strong smelling.


Great news, glad its workin for ya.

Hows ur Golf?


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2012)

Last time i played golf was with jiggfresh in December lol. I weighed in the rest of the brss and a tidy62 grams was had. Im glad i ket a clone and that it was the one that took that time lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 22, 2012)

mr west said:


> Last time i played golf was with jiggfresh in December lol. I weighed in the rest of the brss and a tidy62 grams was had. Im glad i ket a clone and that it was the one that took that time lol.


62 not bad.

Was wondering can you recommend a hi yielding Kush


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 23, 2012)

DOG........solid nugs. Loves to b trained and kicks u in the nuts


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> DOG........solid nugs. Loves to b trained and kicks u in the nuts


Dog is the only kush ive grown really


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

Howdo fred so the little1 got the big number 1 in age bro plenty of fun to go till they become teenagers lol look out for the terrible 2's tho haha hows things in the garden ? no dog keepers flyin about just yet??


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2012)

Well ive got a dog up and a dog popping so we'll see whats cums up lol. that kali mst seed i planted was critical not extrema lmao


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yh man let is know if ya find the right dog bro !!


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2012)

Aye no worries man


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2012)

Quick and easy way to clean ya street hash.
















































































there ya go then desolve it in hot water till scum rises and scoop it off and drain and dry.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 23, 2012)

how does it taste/smoke once you have done this process dude? is it really much cleaner? >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> pineapple express & a bit or northern lights


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah it tastes like bubble hash and not so wiffy and it obviously makes it stronger, it hits u like u would expect hash to hit ya lol.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 23, 2012)

How much u losing on it Westy. How shite is ma black.lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> How much u losing on it Westy. How shite is ma black.lol













losing bout 33%ish lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 23, 2012)

Got about a Q left think im gunna have ago me sen westy nice 1 lad


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 23, 2012)

Not too bad then.lol Its a steal at 80.lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2012)

you should sell it at 60 considering


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 23, 2012)

Fuck id b losing money m8.lol Bars I can do for 500. Hint hint.lol


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2012)

Happy belated birthday to H. Back in the land of clots tomorrow. Don't think I could stand another day of looking at modelesque women with legs up to their armpits wearing thongs.......or could I, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2012)

tough life it is, eh D?


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, Hatties crawling now so its all hands on deck. She got loadsa toys off my family and dont know which to play with first hen she gets up in the mornings lol. Been setting grapes up in a path for her to follow, she does laps that way lmao. Im chopppin the shoreline when i get a min while im fit enoough lol, i pulledit out the tent so thats a start lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2012)

DST said:


> Happy belated birthday to H. Back in the land of clots tomorrow. Don't think I could stand another day of looking at modelesque women with legs up to their armpits wearing thongs.......or could I, lol.


glad u diddnt get eaten by sharks mate.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 27, 2012)

DST said:


> Happy belated birthday to H. Back in the land of clots tomorrow. Don't think I could stand another day of looking at modelesque women with legs up to their armpits wearing thongs.......or could I, lol.


Have you come down with a severe case of eye strain?.....if not then stay a few more days.


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

mr west said:


> Been setting grapes up in a path for her to follow, she does laps that way lmao..


hahahaha, too funny.

luckily no eye strain, cof, just eye pleasure. Really, the Croatian women are something! Very good looking bunch of people on the whole.

and no sharks, but plenty of swimming in the sea and little fishes around. Very clear and clean water. Quite salty as well so made it easy just to float around without too much effort. 3 years in jail if you get caught with green though, not so mellow!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2012)

Belated birthday wishes to little Hattie!! man that's gone round fast.

3 years is a bit stiff. i thought in eastern europe they did what they want?!?


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2012)

Cheers donny. Yeah thats a bit steep 3 years for possession ffs. Hatty had her jabs yesterday the mmr1 and a few others. Brave girl lol.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 1, 2012)

Happy many returns to the little1 fred id imagine she is gonna be spoiled for choice with her toys haha spoil her while u can lad you ll regret it wen shes older mate lol i see fred with a whole lotta trouble on his hands wen she turns 16 muhahahahaha


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2012)

Shes good as gold and we wont let her be spoiled too much. Although she can have anything she wants lol


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 1, 2012)

you can never give them too much love.


cof


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 1, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> you can never give them too much love.
> 
> 
> cof


Is it fate? I was thinking about you right before I logged in, and after all this time.... here you are. How are yah COF?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 1, 2012)

Well there's a sight for sore eyes. Hope things have been well tld.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 1, 2012)

i could write volumes about the last year and a half. Coming out the other side now. Different, and grown. Trying to stay in touch with certain parts of me I really value. Its hard. Full time single father now. Lavenderstars went crazy and now she is just gone. Out of the picture. Now Im just trying to figure out how to move forward, a re-rebegin my life. You know... like a plant that got severely trashed by a storm, then hit with hot dry weather, then cut back, then WAY overfed, then underwatered, then cut back again and over watered.... now just left entirely alone to do its own thing.


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2012)

But u kno TLD in time and with a bit of love the plant will bounce back stronger than ever. Its like what stops you driving into a wall at high speed every time u get behind the wheel of a car, its instinct to survive.


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2012)

But u kno TLD in time and with a bit of love the plant will bounce back stronger than ever. Its like what stops you driving into a wall at high speed every time u get behind the wheel of a car, its instinct to survive.

[video=youtube_share;tKeSRsy2l9E]http://youtu.be/tKeSRsy2l9E[/video]


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 1, 2012)

mr west said:


> Shes good as gold and we wont let her be spoiled too much. Although she can have anything she wants lol


I said and did the same with my2 lol how could u not thats wot there here for after all even tho the 2 are naughty,mad,crazy,cheeky,argumentative,unbearable id neva give em up for nothin not even if i end up in the looney bin at 40 haha

ill remember H's birthday is exactly a wk after my youngest lol and we ll see how many things above ring true for u fred lol we got him a little mini moto quad for his buffday and he wont come off it i ve put £40 in is tank already and it only holds a fuckin ltre lol very bad idea of mine i think lol and already had to buy a new chain guard as he smoshed the other the 2nd day he had it lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2012)

Well we bought the hatster a plastic buddy quad from argos for as much as u put in the boys tank, shes not quite there with the confidence yet lmfao. Maybe tomorrow she'll fall in, itl be soon thats for sure lol. Neeed to plant mucho ganja seeeds Jake Blues crosses me's thinking.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey mate wen u had lil hatster did u have the tent in the same room??
gonna b a dad my self in feb n dunno wot I'm gonna do with the grow?
My tahoe og kush went purple again ras


----------



## rasclot (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh yeah just got the psychosis cut back from a friend


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2012)

I did for the first 9 months or so, she wasnt fazed by the noise of the fans or owt. Wish i could have another tent up in my living room now but its like living in a fish bowl round here everyone looks on to everyone else lol. The tahoe i was gifted has just and i mean just started showing new growth on top, so ive topped one and ill pot the other on and flower her toot sweet.


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2012)

"gonna b a dad my self in feb."
OH shit mate congratulations. Is it ur 1st? It's a real game changer for sure>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## rasclot (Sep 2, 2012)

mr west said:


> "gonna b a dad my self in feb."
> OH shit mate congratulations. Is it ur 1st? It's a real game changer for sure>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Yeah mate it's gonna be the first 1 for me mate pretty exited bout the whole thing just worried I won't be able to grow with the baby in the same room but as u say westy u was fine ras


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 2, 2012)

fancy a visit from myself and my little man today westy?


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Yeah mate it's gonna be the first 1 for me mate pretty exited bout the whole thing just worried I won't be able to grow with the baby in the same room but as u say westy u was fine ras


you will have to stelth up a lot as the little one gets older but for the first year it dont matter so much. Off to me mums today GT


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 2, 2012)

ok dude no worries, have a good day, have to have a catch up soon. i wont be coming over this way so much anymore so will have to plan something if you want. hope the princess and hattie are all good

p.s only 3wks left and i should have a new phone, been 10wks without one.


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2012)

lol thats ok tho GT cuz u never got any credit to use a phone anyway lol.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 2, 2012)

mr west said:


> lol thats ok tho GT cuz u never got any credit to use a phone anyway lol.



i get my texts and web&wifi lol, wont be a prob this time as o2 have changed thier deal. i gotta come up by you anyway now lol, just used little mans last nappy, gotta see the uncle to grab a couple lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2012)

So I bit the bullet on this one and strung up a screen for my exodus psychosis mother. Beats the method ive been using which is string em up if neededlol.











the other two plants are dpplc and ghsec( yeah greenhousseeds exodus cheese )


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 3, 2012)

is it cool to arrange a visit in a few weeks mate, im uncertain about one of my strains but pretty sure its a casey, once its chopped and dry can i pop round for a second oppinoin? its looking a lot like one of the ones you done at the flat. GT


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2012)

looks like a lollypop scrog fred.


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2012)

Is that what ya call it when its all in the screen, im gonna prune a bit off the stem when the stretch starts


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 3, 2012)

Mr West you watchin the golf...Here comes TIGER


----------



## mr west (Sep 3, 2012)

I didnt know it was on grrr, Hattie's been fighting and growling only just gone down. We will prolly have a few biffs then bed I think lol. You know I havent played all year, gagging for a game too.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 3, 2012)

mr west said:


> I didnt know it was on grrr, Hattie's been fighting and growling only just gone down. We will prolly have a few biffs then bed I think lol. You know I havent played all year, gagging for a game too.


Pretty good Match today.

Get you butt out there and play...LOL...before the weather gets Bad..LOL


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2012)

Still waiting for it to get good lmao


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 4, 2012)

Ello big papa, hows things in the west wing


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2012)

Cindy hows it hangin lad?


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2012)

west wing is quiet to be honest sept Hattie occasionally kicking off, Just planted 6 Jake blues x engineers dreams, maybe look for a deep dreams or a blue dream lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2012)

Blue dreams are always the best can get messy tho  lolol


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2012)

I inherited this funky jade plant when we cleared my granddads flat out. The soil its in is like rock solid mud, dunno what to do with it lol. Looks funky tho.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 4, 2012)

I have 1 of those westy in the bathroom guy told me it was a money plant lol his was huge an looked like a mini tree was nice, i was workin there said i like it an the next day he brought a little pot in just snapped a branch an stuck it in the soil told me it roots easy as that even the leaf fall an root in the pot mad little plant, mines about that size mate an the soil has gone all hard needs pottin up an some fresh soil


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2012)

sort of a bonsai, i read somewhere and year its also called the lucky plant cuz it roots so easy, like you say fallen leafs root which ever way they land and soon grow a trunk , there's a few dozen such things in the bottom.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

i got several jade plants. One quite huge one which I'll share a photo of some time if I remember. I have had leaves growing off a leaf and then making roots and being able to grow from the dead leaf as the base when it fell off, love it, it's a great plant. Chinese i think called it a "money plant" as they thought that the more it grew the more money you got, or some shit like that.
whatever you do. don't put it in a bigger pot (it doesn't like having wet feet). Maybe try to lightly aeriate the soil and then add some fresh stuff and give it a water and feed with something with a decent amount of n and trace goodies.....you know the script lad.


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2012)

The smallest amount of water jus runs right off and out lol, maybe a light sprinkle of bat guano will fill the cracks and creveses


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Sep 4, 2012)

I had one at my flat and house, had it in a 2.5L pot in coco, when i watered wich wasnt often i gave it a small dose of canna coco A&B and bat guano, it fucking loved it a grew to at least a foot and a half tall and wide, unfortunately i left it in a stupid place this last winter ( my Mum's porch) and it all dooped and died. they love being topped and all sorts, lovely plant and i have just picked up a new cut from the same plant i got my last one. 

you are right tho D, its commonly know as the money plant, because of the reason you said


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

that's why you need to get a knitting needle or metal coathanger snipped and prod the soil mate. This will create channels for water to run into which will then seep into the rest of the medium making it wet again, savvy?


mr west said:


> The smallest amount of water jus runs right off and out lol, maybe a light sprinkle of bat guano will fill the cracks and creveses


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2012)

here you go lad. Jade/Money Plant with some clones I took and the little thing that grew on the back of a leaf. It needs a feed actually, lol.





















Peace and money for all.
DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2012)

Im going drag racing on sat yay!!!

http://www.santapod.co.uk/e_europe_finals.php


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2012)

actually piloting?


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2012)

Nah Don, I wish. Just going to watch and feel the noise. I love it and we aint been for a good while lol. Gotta get Hattie some ear defenders.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2012)

mr west said:


> Im going drag racing on sat yay!!!
> 
> http://www.santapod.co.uk/e_europe_finals.php


Looks like fun to me....enjoy yourself. if HA goes make sure she has headphones-it gets loud.


cof


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2012)

Its sunday now me m8 got the days wrong lol, yeah we gotta get ear defenders for hattie


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2012)

We gonna see fire force 3, awesome jet car>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 6, 2012)

Thats awesome, hope yall have fun.


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;_Y5rOiSHOwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Y5rOiSHOwU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 6, 2012)

and they thought the hyubusa was quick..

[video=youtube;BgwmiQr_t8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgwmiQr_t8M[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 6, 2012)

nice money plant dst the guy told me if i looked after it an sing to it, it will bring me look with cash lol not worked so far 

Only ever seen that banger racing on the way to skeggy me westy lol remember once the special guest was marlon off emmerdale lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2012)

looks like fun that eh. have a blast mate, i also love the smell of the high octane fuel.


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2012)

that sweet smell of 90% nitromethane and 10% methanol lol, cant beat it.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

Hope you have a good time wi the drags man! ( no pun intended  )

Hattie must be stresatching now eh! Is she on her toes yet?


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hope you have a good time wi the drags man! ( no pun intended  )
> 
> Hattie must be stresatching now eh! Is she on her toes yet?


almost, she has us on our toes walking her everywhere, not good for daddy's back lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

Aye same here man, walks all day with the walker. ( like shopping trolly training ) The BIG teeth are coming fast so still a wee moan, but some lad this one lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2012)

Its so cool, every day she surprises me in some cool awesome way. Shes got all her front teeth and 4 of her molars but no canines yet. Daddy's a clumsy cnut and keeps stepping on her lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

Haha, i get u mate, Jamesey is starting his own language but he suprises me with how clever he is. A true joy in life brother!

p.s Teeth update: Top and bottom 4 in with 3 molars lol


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2012)

A friend has an 18 month old girl. I saw her recently as was blown away at how clever she was. Those kids really are something special. Good luck with the rest of teething.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2012)

morning fred, how was the racing? blitzkrieg fast?


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2012)

yes itwas ucking wicked lol. Lots of mental sweads going over 300 mph. Monster trucks squishing mondaos, moter biker stunt guys setting themself on fire and doing stunts lol. Hatty really enjoyed it, she only slept out of pure exhaustionfor about 20 mins at lunch time lo right when the jety car was on track lol, she got some cute pink ear defenders that she wore no problems. I forgot my fuking camera so no cool pics lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2012)

sounds like a blast man. shame bout the pics. bet the hatster looks a treat in her headcans!


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## curious old fart (Sep 10, 2012)

she looks like a beautiful 'happy little camper'


cof


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2012)

She was so funny just before she fell asleep in that pic, the princess was holding her on her hip and Hattie was so dopey and sleepy half asleep and as soon as we put her in her pram she was out like a light. Bless her cottens. The princess got a comedy sun tan lmao, her shoulders are white but below where she could reach is proper burnt lol. Glorious day.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2012)

That's great. Well not the sunburn part, but all the rest. Glad you guys had a fun day out.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2012)

mr west said:


> View attachment 2328530


AWWWWWww!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 10, 2012)

Arrr bless she's right cute mate, reminds me of the boyo, with the chunky arms lol ive been callin him michelin man, the little bruiser lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 11, 2012)

hey dudes, bin a while. we had loads of fun on sunday, H was excellent she even joined in on the Mexican wave and she made a few friends as she wonted to wonder down the bank full of people.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey LGP, good to see you and H!!! Hope you are good lass.

And Westy, what doesn't squash them will only make them stronger!


mr west said:


> Its so cool, every day she surprises me in some cool awesome way. Shes got all her front teeth and 4 of her molars but no canines yet. Daddy's a clumsy cnut and keeps stepping on her lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2012)

lst on my child lmao, bit of super cropping on her ankles will only help lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi LGP, salutations to the whole Westy clan!


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2012)

Litttle hats is grand as is the princess, i on the other hand just scalded my left thumb taking something out the microwave ouchy ouch ouch my thumbs on fire and not in a good way lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey westy, Wheres the cheese?


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2012)

The cheese is in the dippy elsey and i gopt one im chopping in the next few days depending on weather i get a chance to. It smells proper funky fuely fruity cheesey powerful. I dont have a cut at the min of the real cheese i have a 3 week ghs exodus cheese in the tent.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

mr west said:


> The cheese is in the dippy elsey


get it on BB.......


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2012)

I was thinking bout it mate, need to do some writing up on it first.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

cool beans.


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2012)

maybe we could give out 5 packs as freebees at the htcc?


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

We'll be giving out Headbands as freebies, we could do them as well (but not if it's just to save you doing a write up, lol).


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 12, 2012)

Now that's funny.


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2012)

Give a lazy man a difficult job and he will find an easy way to do it.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 12, 2012)

You can bet it wasn't an exercise freak who invented power steering...












mr west said:


> Give a lazy man a difficult job and he will find an easy way to do it.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Sep 13, 2012)

hey westy lad hope alls ok. the sour cheese is stonking it had great vigour throughout grew dense buds early on and the smoke kicked like a mule a truely amazing strain right up there with the best i have ever smoked. there were a few naners here and there but they must have been sterile as no seeds thats the only negative, there are so many good things to say about it. sorry for the lack of pics of them finishing but i got 3 more going now at week 3 of flower. ive had a tough time of late without going into exstentsive detail, i was in court tuesday for eviction from my home and have been given 6 weeks to leave and i split with my mrs of 4 years a couple weeks back. to end on a good note though i have a pk, pkxl and a qrazy quake to take down next week ill get some pics tomoz if i remember to take my camera. the qrazy quake is a monster the main cola is about 125mm diameter biggest i have grown.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2012)

No ones been hyped about the QQ really, I rate it personally but I would lol. 

Hope things pick up for ya cheesier!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Sep 13, 2012)

if the qq smokes like it looks don ill be ordering a few more beans it has amazing vigour and looks like it will out yeild the pk 2:1 ill be keeping it going for a few grows. would like to find one with a bit more colour. like the one in the pic on bb's site. there are slight colour changes coming now though as its nearing finish time.


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> No ones been hyped about the QQ really, I rate it personally but I would lol.
> 
> Hope things pick up for ya cheesier!


Ive not had chance to grow the qq yet, not sure i got any tbh. must look see.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a little pack of QQ's, Barney McGrew, Cutherbert, Dibble and Grub, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

time for trumpton??? blast from the past D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> if the qq smokes like it looks don ill be ordering a few more beans it has amazing vigour and looks like it will out yeild the pk 2:1 ill be keeping it going for a few grows. would like to find one with a bit more colour. like the one in the pic on bb's site. there are slight colour changes coming now though as its nearing finish time.


There's 2 distinct pheno's one's smaller and more grapey the taller is the winner, smells like pink grapefruit.

The pips are huge and mostly dark nearly black in colour. I originally made the cross to both the green and purple qrazy train. haven't given the green pheno a run out yet


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Sep 14, 2012)

ill take some pics in a lil while, the one i got going stayed relatively short and after looking at the mix of parents id say it leaned more towards the qrazy train side of things but im sure you can put me straight, the scent is for me hard to put a finger on but its got some funk.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 24, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/565395-new-strains-breeders-boutique.html
In case anyone missed this link in the 600>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2012)

Psycho scrog










without looking not sure how old it is, id say 3 weeks


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2012)

Pulled a lovely looking la confidential male out my tent today, not sure what to do with him. Smells quite afgani to me which is kinda putting me off. The othe la con i have aint been 12ed yet and im hoping its a fem as its short and stocky but wont know till its flowered.


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh yeah our friends at Breeders Boutique are having a sale 50% off all seeds


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

If it smells afgani, send me some pollen please???? insert slabbering indica face>>


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2012)

well this is the thing im not 100% sure its kinda rusty and sweaty sort of smell not having grown any afgani im just guessing. The black rose sensi star is very afgan leaning and it smells similer, quite generic id of thought. I will send a cut for ye b4 i bin it


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 5, 2012)

west west, what's up next? Whats up man, how ya been!? Long time man.

I haven't logged in years, but I just came here to say, how in *GOD'S* name have you kept this thread active this long. 

This guy *IS* cheese. Nice seeing you are still at it mate. I'm planning to hop on the bandwagon again in the near future.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

no friggin way. long time chowda man. you good?


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2012)

Wicked chowda, its been more than a min mate glad to see you remembered us lol. Whats a brewing in ur world?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 5, 2012)

I remember you haha. Like they said, good to see you around.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2012)

Good people with time free help keep this thread alive wicked mate, tho its been very quiet round here coz i am fairly busy with my gorgeous little girl whom is still on the cusp of walking lol. Poor cow has her daddy balance and ears bless her lol.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 6, 2012)

Alright mate how's ur Tahoe gettin on?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 6, 2012)

Elizabe55th said:


> *
> 
> Iv heard many people say you need to grow out a good few packs of BBC before you find anything even slightly cheese like lol​
> 
> ...


your pictures are not showing up. just a x-box


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Alright mate how's ur Tahoe gettin on?


I put one into flower and it has a problem


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 6, 2012)

looks like a slight mg def but looks like its sensetive to nutes period, how much of the plants like that mate? hope she pulls through for ya.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2012)

well shes in flower and pretty much all her fan leafs


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 6, 2012)

how far through flower? is it early enough to re-veg or to far gone? dont know what else to suggest mate


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2012)

Im gonna leave her tho shes only 3 weeks in or so. I have another in veg that looks ok and i shall takke cuts off that, hopefully thatll cure it.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 6, 2012)

what else u got going at the minute we going to see any more marvoulous creations coming up ??


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2012)

well I got 6 jake blues x engineers dreams bout ready for big pots, jus wish i haddnt sold my other tent lol


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2012)

tent shortage in the Westy household....eh!?!?!?!


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2012)

DST said:


> tent shortage in the Westy household....eh!?!?!?!


yes mate even tho we in a bigger place there was no room to set it up unfortunately


----------



## rasclot (Oct 7, 2012)

mr west said:


> I put one into flower and it has a problem


She's not lookin good there mate looks like sum sort of ph lock out or summin I was feedin mine with full strength nutes with no probs tho


----------



## rasclot (Oct 7, 2012)

How many tents did u have?


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2012)

Just the two budbox 1m² tents


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2012)

heres the psychosis structure at 4 weeks. The smell is hard to place it has the sweetness of viniger it catches the back of the throat, sort of like sour sweets, tangfastics lol but heavely skunky too


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 16, 2012)

the de could have gone at least another 2 weeks maybe more mate it was still pushing out new pistols, i needed to make way for the next lot want to give them a weeks veg under the 600, and start training them under my screen and take the next lot of clones. hows things looking in your garden at the minute mate?? hows the tahoe getting along now??


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2012)

Still running on empty at the min. Got a psycho on day 43, been scrumping a bit. Got a black rose x sensi star a week or so younger and a taho kush bout same age but theres not a lot on that but it dose smell nice. If i get a chance today ill take a snap or two. Veg room is bursting with plants that could be flowered lol. Soon be happy days. I borrowed a quart of bud the other day but thats almost gone now lol. It was only some outdoor swag with loads of prem seeds init so he might only get 5.5grams back lol, specially if its psychosis.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 16, 2012)

lol i dont blame u mate! you wouldnt straight swap a ford fiesta for a ferrari would ya lol. ill keep an eye out for the pics take care mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2012)

psycho scrog is filling up nicely there fred man. whats the scoop then, why the break in plants? still getting the perpetual dialed back in?


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2012)

yes don and the rest ill jus run up and take a pik of the co scrog brb.......


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 16, 2012)

Yo fredricko wots up lad?? The little1 still gettin to grips with her boats ay lad wont be long till she finds her waves and then your gonna in trouble ay lad?? lmao


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

I could be having a bit of a space break in my cab as well the way things have gone with the timer fuk up (still can't believe I am typing that, grrr!!!)


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2012)

here we go then psycho scrog brxss and tahoe and lemon pledge pheno pk
































lol


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 16, 2012)

Lookin spot on them fred!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2012)

cheers mate, there is also 2 purple wreck x og kush#18 and 6 dippy ellsys. the pogs have just started showing the frills of their petticoats lol. Got two dogs leap up at the gate of the veg rom screaming for me to flower them lol and 2 psychosis at much same state with a la con aswell and 6 jake blues x engineers dream. Oh i forgot a tahoe kush and the lemon pledge pk. Planted 3 x satori's the other day but they aint popped yet, also i planted a casey s1 which is up lol and im waiting for two headbands to pop too. So its brimming in the veg just no many buds to make daddy a happy man lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

Get some in flower then ya doughnut, lol. Sounds like a lot of shtuff Mr West.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2012)

I really need another tent lol. No where to put it at the min lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 16, 2012)

Lookin good Senor, Nice to see you are locked stocked n ready to go. No dry moments in the future eh? I have no weed now, sucks.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 16, 2012)

looking very well done mate!


----------



## Canieva (Oct 16, 2012)

fukkin title hiliarious!! XD


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 16, 2012)

looking good there mate u will have some fruits of ur labour soon enough! u got about a week to get a batch in for xmas! cant wait to fill my screen and hopefully improve my yield a bit more.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2012)

Canieva said:


> fukkin title hiliarious!! XD


you see how old the thread is or read the first 30 pages?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 17, 2012)

This thread really has gotten large!! 1430 pages! lol
cheers!


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2012)

yeah it has been limping a bit of late lol. I blame me lol. Who'd of thought parenthood would be so demanding haha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2012)

Hop your enjoying every bit. Hows Hattie? AND the Princess? Is hattie going to be dressing up for halloween?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 17, 2012)

mr west said:


> yeah it has been limping a bit of late lol. I blame me lol. Who'd of thought parenthood would be so demanding haha.


I got all that to come in feb!! just reached 30,bought my first house 1 month ago 3 bed semi n havin a baby!!! Never thought I'd reach any of them! Hope alls good westy Ras


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

Funny how peeps things turn out different. I bought my first gaff when I was 19. Just turned 40 and still no kids.......fukkin Jaffa me.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2012)

Plane tickets bought Sunday to Friday, woot woot, just gotta save up my spends now lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

hahahah the lemon pledge pic looks like how i remember seeing after smurking it lmao. good drills westy. see you in a month


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 18, 2012)

Shit!!! Imma miss Ghostface & Style P... eff nore.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 18, 2012)

i had first kid at 17 bought first house at 23 had 2 more kids left the ex and gave up my half of the house for the sake of the kids. now got to start all over again minus the kids part, must get the knackers chopped bitch only has to look at mine and get preggers lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2012)

so do u see ya kids much AM? My mate just been neutered. They happy now lol.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 18, 2012)

couple times a month at the minute mate, i was a broken man when i walked away from them, i have got mental health issues im on anti psychotic meds all the time and suffer with quiet bad anxiety, i smoke the green so i dont have to dose myself up as high with the meds cause they just put u in a stupor all day, i can still function with weed. im starting to pick up again now and seeing them more, i ruined it when i was bad because i didnt want to see them how i was, ramble ramble ramble lol


----------



## rasclot (Oct 18, 2012)

DST said:


>


See u all there!!! I'm in dam 16-20 can't wait need a break from everyday shit n all that! Ras


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2012)

smoking weed is every day shit for me lol, Im looking forward to meeting u guys. Just wish the princess was coming with. Gonna be weird being away from hatty, I havent been away from her since I brought her home from the hosy lol.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 18, 2012)

mr west said:


> here we go then psycho scrog brxss and tahoe and lemon pledge pheno pk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking mighty fine mr west


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2012)

U justy reminded me i need to pot n that pk into a pot of some type lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 18, 2012)

im just here to help lol i mean get it lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2012)

I just need more hours in the day lol. Sounds early but im off to bed now lol up at 6ish maybe545ish>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 19, 2012)

the fairy clicked her heals 3 times this morning and flew of


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2012)

lets hope the fairy is safe


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2012)

mr west said:


> smoking weed is every day shit for me lol, Im looking forward to meeting u guys. Just wish the princess was coming with. Gonna be weird being away from hatty, I havent been away from her since I brought her home from the hosy lol.


you sure you'll be able to make it Sunday to friday without your little one around? I'm picturing you on Wednesday moping around wishing you was home.

And to answer your question T, I think she is dressing up for holloween.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hop your enjoying every bit. Hows Hattie? AND the Princess? Is hattie going to be dressing up for halloween?


heya dude, ye im gunna dress her up as a lil witch. only going to mr west parents and to hattie's aunty. will take pictures


----------



## seanel (Oct 19, 2012)

hey man you still doing the cheese?


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2012)

seanel said:


> hey man you still doing the cheese?


Im doing cheese crosses now, home made cheese crosses lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> you sure you'll be able to make it Sunday to friday without your little one around? I'm picturing you on Wednesday moping around wishing you was home.
> 
> And to answer your question T, I think she is dressing up for holloween.


recom itll be more like monday morning lol, ill be lost


----------



## seanel (Oct 19, 2012)

Im doing the dinafem cheese auto Smells like the BB cheese!!! YAy i never made it all the way thru this thread so many pages lol.. i read like the first 60 lol,,, but hell yeah man did you ever get the real cheese pheno out of your 3cheese experiment


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2012)

well one of them was the real deal and none of the seeds i bought came close, so I bread my own and they much better


----------



## seanel (Oct 19, 2012)

thats pretty neat well ill have to look thru the thead and see how it turned out. Bummer ur seeds never turned out right


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2012)

my seeds were ok, the dippy ellsy is a stormer


----------



## rasclot (Oct 19, 2012)

Im gonna do sum dippy ellsy on the next grow I've had the seeds for ages now totally forgot I had em!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 20, 2012)

the dippy elsie is more than ok it will wreck you!!! i had 4 veteran smokers rnd last night 3 were asleep by 10 o clock and still on my settee this morning lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2012)

turn yer brains into dippy eggs huh?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 20, 2012)

its up there with the best i smoked and i been smoking 16 yrs on and off its awsome stuff, i built a 3 gram blunt couple hours ago and theres stil 3/4 left, i think mr west should consider it for the cup!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2012)

Cool, gotta put it on my list. I'm smoking a blunt of DOG as i type. Been outta bud so i weened myself down to 1 blunt a day. probably a gram or so. but its usually 3-5 blunts a day. I roll with cigarillo's so i doubt i can get 3 grams in 1. a few weeks back i connected two blunts was about 3.5 grams.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 20, 2012)

not tried the dog yet i have got to run it, i bet thats some of the best too, i rarely have blunts i smoke spliffs normally, but i do treat myself every harvest time to a couple blunts and a big smoke session with friends, i just buy blunt papers u can roll upto 6-7 gram in a paper but thats seems like overkill to me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2012)

lordy a 6-7 gram blunt of dog will leave you in a plight. all my mates said it was proper jailbait just having even a spliffs worth in your pocket. stinks like something not reet.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 20, 2012)

lol sounds rocking to me don lad. how u feeling after ur smarties?? lol banging e's and going shopping lololol Legend.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 20, 2012)

as long as you're going shopping you might as well save some money. Here is DOG and her relatives at 50% off
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
sale code is FALL50


cof


----------



## seanel (Oct 20, 2012)

man o man im so jelous ... i cant ever get anything good unless i grow it.. and i always run out...DOG? never heard... Cheese is my fav along with anything Citrus... I have my grapefruit going now N lemonSKANK! And some Cheese WOOT REAL CHEESE!!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 20, 2012)

some DOG pics....borrowed from Don G & T


























....and her bite is much worse than her bark.


cof


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 20, 2012)

hope she does well for u guys at the cup, them pics are top notch, i have heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## seanel (Oct 20, 2012)

NEVER even heard of DOG..


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 20, 2012)

seanel said:


> NEVER even heard of DOG..


Try this site
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/527367-dog-pound-thread-show-off.html

did you check out the Breeders Boutique site?...it has the full description. You're missing a top quality plant.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2012)

I can attest. The Dog is a beast. Running her for the third time this round. Never thought I'd run something 3 times in a row.

Dippy ellsy sounds nice. Will have to pick me up some of those sometime.


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2012)

Like my mate says, It all gets ya wrecked, jus a matter of how quick. I like my head buzzin on the first draw. Oh stop the press that jb x ed that has the cocnker leafs and wen stem is rubbed smells of casey jones seems to be a boy. Rocking all over the world im that happy lol, now just what to do with him is another question?>


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I can attest. The Dog is a beast. Running her for the third time this round. Never thought I'd run something 3 times in a row.
> 
> Dippy ellsy sounds nice. Will have to pick me up some of those sometime.


U did try some last time u was here if i remember rightly tho i didnt have much lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2012)

I remember. I liked it. Don't got no seeds of it though. As if I need more seeds.


----------



## mr west (Oct 20, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I remember. I liked it. Don't got no seeds of it though. As if I need more seeds.


your in good company jig


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2012)

AMCHEESIER said:


> lol sounds rocking to me don lad. how u feeling after ur smarties?? lol banging e's and going shopping lololol Legend.


ah man it was a laugh like. for some reason i hated going food shopping of a weekend, proper downer. so i started getting high as kite before hand, usually ganj admittedly and now i quite like going shopping. 


mr west said:


> Like my mate says, It all gets ya wrecked, jus a matter of how quick. I like my head buzzin on the first draw. Oh stop the press that jb x ed that has the cocnker leafs and wen stem is rubbed smells of casey jones seems to be a boy. Rocking all over the world im that happy lol, now just what to do with him is another question?>


EVERYTHING!


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2012)

Ill leave it in the 12/12 tent a bit longer to confirm it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 21, 2012)

mr west said:


> your in good company jig


Haha yea. Cuz i have none either


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2012)

Im still scrumping off the psychosis, wont be much left wen i chop it lol which has to be soon lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 21, 2012)

Lol, i should show you my DOG.


----------



## seanel (Oct 21, 2012)

Dude i have seen such amazing DOG the dude has me sold.. just so dang expensive.. never used the breeder b4 either... I think i may have to stick with attitude that way i can get my BBC


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 21, 2012)

Dog is 50% off. You will get what you order, trust that. the code is fall50.


----------



## seanel (Oct 21, 2012)

Acutally to be honest i cant make up my mind i have a list...
Super lemon haze
Blue Rhino
Jack heire
ICE
fruity chronic juice'
white widow
Romulan x Diesel
AND BBC

Any suggestions for an easy good yeild only wanna do two plants 600w dwc 1cubic meter


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2012)

seanel said:


> Acutally to be honest i cant make up my mind i have a list...
> Super lemon haze
> Blue Rhino
> Jack heire
> ...


DOG and or dippy ellsy


----------



## seanel (Oct 21, 2012)

Dippy ellsy i cant get in the us i dont think same thing with dog... ill check it out


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 21, 2012)

seanel said:


> Dippy ellsy i cant get in the us i dont think same thing with dog... ill check it out


they ship everywhere. US is no problem.....there was an issue about shipping earlier on the site....as in contact BB

http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php
it might be Tuesday before it is straightened out.


cof


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 22, 2012)

i flipped to 12 in the tent today after a week veg under the 6, a qrazy quake topped a couple times 4, 2 tokes all topped and 4 pk untouched still wondering if any are gonna sprout balls, i have 1 down to be more than likely male. i put the screen in today aswell and took cuttings to give the cloner its first run, ill get some pics tomoz if i remember the camera!


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2012)

I chopped the psycho scrog today to make room for the dog that i put in for my brthday end of jan


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 22, 2012)

u scrogging the dog?? scissor hash for u tonight

i gave the trim a shake in the pringles tube last night got just over a gram of some real sticky hash.. bunged the trim in the freezer now for the last run.


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2012)

I keep forgetting to scrape the scissors after a trim they got a fair bit on em lol


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 22, 2012)

did u find much difference in yeild using the screen over ur normal method???


----------



## seanel (Oct 22, 2012)

hey man you said something about dog n dippy elssey i was checking out breeder botique and they clearly said something about hermie... this concerns me. have you or any others had an issue with this..


----------



## seanel (Oct 22, 2012)

i never had any hermie problems with my exodus cheese or bbc is dog n dippy that much better... seems to be a uk thing .. i asked alot of ppl here no one ever heard of such a thing might be green gold around here... what qualities does it have? im not much for beleiving breeders... they all blow things out of proportion... DNA IS THE BEST AND WORST FOR THIS.. even tho dna and dinafem are really my favorite breeders other than BB


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2012)

seanel said:


> i never had any hermie problems with my exodus cheese or bbc is dog n dippy that much better... seems to be a uk thing .. i asked alot of ppl here no one ever heard of such a thing might be green gold around here... what qualities does it have? im not much for beleiving breeders... they all blow things out of proportion... DNA IS THE BEST AND WORST FOR THIS.. even tho dna and dinafem are really my favorite breeders other than BB


 Im in the us, in the most non-legal of places. DOG is hermie prone, but it is not really much of a problem and in most cases if you clone her the hermie disappears. The guy that are involved in the BB strains are gonna shoot you the straight shit about their strains. If they didn't want you to know of hermie problems they would have kept it hush and let everyone complain. Like some other seed companies. I can not vouch for Dippy Ellsy but i can for dog as i have been growing it on and off for years.


----------



## seanel (Oct 22, 2012)

your right about that no one says how unstable or what is unstable about it.. hell hardly any breeders even tell you all the phenos... Are they hard to grow one thing iv learned is some strains man just a pain in the ass.. i want something i can just throw in any soil even MG .... i prefer soiless or hydro but you know what i mean.. seems like an awesome thread been subscribed since i found it.. hope im not intruding. I love anything cheese or cheese like...


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 22, 2012)

They're easy to grow if your environment is right. Good medium, a little food, light and temp are required...but that's true about growing anything.


cof


----------



## seanel (Oct 22, 2012)

i like your quote man thats great.. yeah thats true but some are just a pain in the ass.. i have bad experience with kush plants for some reason they grow too tall or dont yeild or get sick... tried many times... now im only down to 600w


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2012)

I love anything cheese or cheese like...

then dippy ellsy is the one for you. Ive not had any hermie issues with the ones ive grown and ive grown a good few now. Stinky chunkalunk buds, dippy ellsy.


----------



## seanel (Oct 23, 2012)

your making me drool lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2012)

Well dippy ellsy is three clone only rolled into one with psychosis and livers and cheese making up the majority of the genetics


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 23, 2012)

i can concur the dippy ellsie is top shelf stuff, a pleasure to grow and u can get some funky colours out of her, some dippy chopped last week


----------



## seanel (Oct 23, 2012)

looks really gnarly u yeild out pretty good? she looks pretty dang awesome... wish i could try some but ill just have to take your word for it.. i really like the way she looks tho... is that after you cut her light back even more for harvest..


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 23, 2012)

that was the day of harvest it came down early it could have gone another 2-3 weeks easy but had to make way for the xmas batch. still yielded about 40 grams each dry and they had about 1 week veg from clone, with longer veg and the extra couple weeks flower you can get some really good yields easy double to triple what i pulled, which is awsome for the quality of the bud.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2012)

I am growing dog for the third strait grow right now. Never run a strain more than once before this. She is the biggest yielder I've had, only Casey Jones compared. She is really healthy and vigorous. Big healthy green leaves, big fat stalks, huge root masses, fat buds, and a great stone. I'm no breeder, don't really know what the fuck I'm doing with MJ plants other than grow nice buds. I don't understand f1-f3 shit, back crosses, blah blah. I just know plants that grow great, and buds that smoke great. And I love me some Dog kush.

Hermie traits do come from the seeds, but cloning makes them disappear. (in my and my close friends' experience)

First pic was clones I picked up a while ago. The 3 on the left are Dog kush, the 5 on the right are Banana OG. They were all the same size when I picked them up. Next two pics are a nice cola I grew.


Hope I don't sound too much like a broken record guys. I just love me some dog. Can't get enough of it, and neither can my friends.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

We all sound broken, almost like BB reps lol. Where do i pick of my check?? JP. 

But it is as described.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2012)

You'd think we drank some kool aid. When in fact we've just all smoked some d og kush.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2012)

When we find good genetics we want the world to know.


cof


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2012)

Well said chaps, seanel take a look here>>>https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/565395-new-strains-breeders-boutique.html


----------



## seanel (Oct 23, 2012)

hell yeah i hear you there man those are some nice nice nuggs.... fuck.. imma have to just drop the loot.... you got me all exited i have my seeds for the next grow... had they just went out the window lol... ordering next week... lol fuck it... wish they did some promos so i could try some of their other strains but fuck it... yeah im the only person i kno smoking or growing it sucks.. my gf/baby momma dont ... gets tired of me talking about it all the time.. but this is my first legit room with all the bells n whistles...so now i have you guys.... so my autos are at 6 weeks yesterday and have the tinyest popcorn nuggets.. is this normal? i figure they should be bigger .. only second week of flower but i dont want the plant to die b4 they swell... they look and smell amazing .. look better than some of my past photos.. im just worried about the cut off day...


----------



## seanel (Oct 23, 2012)

my nl x ak47 is very nice tho very happy with that... its my momma... getting red veins but thats my mag deff


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 23, 2012)

i back up westy, i have had no hermie issues with dippy ellsy, man i miss her, ill see her again in about 8wks.


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2012)

oh yeah someone reminded me of scissor hash so i treated my self this morning mid wake and bake. Yummy lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

hmmm hashamatash i've had a few hash bongs lately. love hitting hash in my bong when it's clean. tastes clear and lovely. tween you and DST you've got me hankering for one now. gonna be ages afore my next run.


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2012)

well scissor hash is/was fleeting lol. My bags are lent out at the min and i have a fair bita trim to wash grr.


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2012)

Has anyone got any good pics of bb southern charm? I need a good one for bb facebook page lol


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 25, 2012)

lol facebook, hitting the wider market matey good stuff, how did u get on with that de/am any good?


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 25, 2012)

mr west said:


> Has anyone got any good pics of bb southern charm? I need a good one for bb facebook page lol


try this
https://www.opengrow.com/gallery/image/89350-101-0049/

there are several to choose from....and some in early bloom that can be captured tonight. 
Pics can be copied by cut and paste of the BBcode-on the right side of the pic



cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2012)

cof's ya man there i think fred


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/breedersboutique


----------



## seanel (Oct 25, 2012)

here is my retiring crop b4 dog n ellsey http://youtu.be/2MSCbxJ3EXI


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 25, 2012)

whats the biggest bb yeilder?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 25, 2012)

thought i was subbed am now!


----------



## seanel (Oct 25, 2012)

good thread iv been subbed since i found it... these guy talked me into ordering some dog..tune in for my auto trial and NL x Ak47... Trying out some cheese autos for outdoors next summer while i get my mother all big n bushy.. And soon to be here DOG i give it about 10 days b4 they come on the other hand i got couple weeks month tops on my autos and about 2-3 on these NL x ak


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> whats the biggest bb yeilder?


Goood question dr, er I cant say as ive not grown them all. The dog can yield big if grown right but they all grow fat hard nugs so with training the skys the limet.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 25, 2012)

3 weeks n il be in dam funny thing is the main strain I want is dog kush!


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2012)

I need to take cuts from my two dogs, more the merrier i say. 3 weeks and Im gonna be pushing the panic button lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't even know what i'm most excited to smoke. Don't think I've ever had Super Lemon Haze, always thought that would be nice. Wonder what all they will have on offer.


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2012)

Ill be able to get excited when i have some pennies sorted out cuz at the min I got nadda. Every now and then a pic of your face comes up on my screen saver lmao, I always say "hey thats jiggy, don't he look happy" cant wait to see ya again. Itll be cool cuz ill be out of my comfort zone for once lol. I hope I don't whitey in front of anyone lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

there's a good chance i will  haven't had more than a pitiful bong in a week. it'll be baby draws and puff puff pass for me till i'm in the swing lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

Ras, there will be plenty dog about for sure lad so dinnae fret about that.

And everyone can smoke to their own pace, no pressure!!!...honest.


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2012)

says old iron lungs lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

I have decdied I will have a cold and sore throat this weekend, just to get it out of the way for the cup, lol....fucking snot central over here lad.


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2012)

Cool we are all just getting over the winter cold lol, thankfully it wernt that bad this year.


----------



## seanel (Oct 26, 2012)

shew i got lucky so far... but then again i keep to myself for the most part... hard to get sick if you never go around anyone.. lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2012)

Gonna get me a flu shot. no way i'm gonna be sick for the cup. Can't imagine more torturous event, being at the cup unable to smoke because it'd kill you. And whiteys have beeen on my mind. I'm going to be smoke free for near a week before hitting amsterdam. My tolerance will be shit, and i'll be hitting it like a little girl.

I'll be sure to wear a smile west.  Hard not to smile round your place. Lots of smiling critters all over.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

so far i've been lucky with the manflu and managed to dodge it. knowing my luck i'll be dosed the eve of my flight


----------



## seanel (Oct 26, 2012)

i wish i could go to the cup baby on the way thats not happening... maybe toronto next yr..


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats on the kid! I wish i could have a baby on the way, so we can each enjoy our own adventure for one another.


----------



## seanel (Oct 26, 2012)

LOL well thanks man.. im exited first child.. I imagine were all still in for a few more adventures thats the luxury of getting old... and you never know i never would have thought id have a child in a million years didnt even think it was possible... o well im along for the ride now hehe


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2012)

jus dont breath wile on the plane lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2012)

stop worrying about a bit of a sniffle will you, like a bunch of old men ffs!. i'll share a snot covered joint with any one of you.


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2012)

lol ghb, germs never hurt anyone lol


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2012)

your immune system will only benefit!. wait til your little one starts school, you will be sick on a weekly basis then lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2012)

Well she was the first one to catch this cold that we jus got over lol. Yeah when shes mixing with hundreds of kids and teachers fsm help us lol


----------



## seanel (Oct 27, 2012)

everyone on here is sick lol sucks im glad im a home body


----------



## seanel (Oct 27, 2012)

well i hope you all get better or stay healthy i know it sucks but eat healthy.. lots of tomatos and citrus fruit..


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2012)

Lol, starve a feaver and feed a cold so they say. Hey seanel, congrats on being pregnant mate its a ride i can tell ya. My ween was 14 months on the 21st of this month lol. She is now running and dancing and toddeling now, so funny, shes sucha joy lol


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 27, 2012)

couple shots of the flower tent, 6 plants under the scrog, 4 2 tokes a qq and a psycho killer i was bargaining on being a male, turns out female. strongest one of the bunch hopefully good things to come from her. i still have 3 more psycho killers in there too but there late showing sex. and a couple shots of the veg area. think i had cuts in the bucket 6 days and 1 has got the start of a root coming already so pleased the cloners working.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey Amcheeseir have you got a link to a journal?


----------



## seanel (Oct 27, 2012)

thanks man.. i know im in for a ride but im still exited


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

I got a cold now and it's pissing me off. Hey ghb, watch yer mouth young man!!! lol.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 28, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> Hey Amcheeseir have you got a link to a journal?


no mate aint got 1 going at the minute i always post between here and the 600 for updates really, i should start 1 really


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Oct 28, 2012)

shot af brandy and port clear the chest off d,


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

I'll be having a wee dram the night with a couple of codiene things my old dear gave us. I get really bad ear ache, like someone rammin a needle in there every heart beat...bongs and codienes are doing the job this arvo for watching the voetbal!


----------



## seanel (Oct 28, 2012)

you guys are a trip im american so i have to laugh my ass off sometimes just listening to the differneces in everyday customs... like above explaining codine and a bong.. our countries are very different in so many ways.. not a bad thing.. sometimes really puts things in perspective... i can only imagine how you look at our ppl sometimes seeing us in the news... hope you and your familys get better fast.. easy on the codine lol youll never make it thru the cup with that, either than or be sure to take an extra bottle with you haha


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2012)

I over did it not to long ago on paracetamol and codine, its like having a constant white death for a few hours lol. Im always careful now when i double up on pills


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2012)

I rarely pop pillls, but this is excrutiating.


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2012)

i only resort to chemicals as a last resort, this time it was me teef lol. I have to be carefull how many pills and such i take what with the meds i have to take daily/ weekly lol. I just ate a farlys rusk and its top munchiess


----------



## rasclot (Oct 28, 2012)

mr west said:


> i only resort to chemicals as a last resort, this time it was me teef lol. I have to be carefull how many pills and such i take what with the meds i have to take daily/ weekly lol. I just ate a farlys rusk and its top munchiess


Good old rusks il be munching on them wen my lil 1 is here


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2012)

I have about 7 or 8 males in veg now lol. 3 dippy eltons, 3 jakes dreams an la confidential male and a kush male now lol. I must chop the majority of them.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

Lol, dippy elton.


----------



## seanel (Oct 30, 2012)

quiet week for the thread suprise suprise... well my grapefruit is coming thru nicely but hurricane sandy decided to fuck things up with power outage and then snow... crazy because it was almost eighty degrees friday and this morning i woke up to yard flooded and now on everything.. no coffee lol what a day.. got my sweetie and my sweet n sour diesel with me better than nothing... she isnt in bad shape just a little stressed the weather atmosphearic pressure change and ontop of it all a lil extra dark than she needed.. hopefull bounce back one we get our gas filled for furnace.


----------



## seanel (Oct 30, 2012)

hope u all are feeling better by the way... cough cough crunch


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2012)

Hold tight and batton down the hatches, its been very exciting on the new channels bet its scary as fuck in reality. I was gonna go sort my boys out today but didnt get a chance to even look in any rooms lol. Hope they will last till tomoz lol. We got hatty a cute lill outfit and mum has been crafty and made her a hat out of card as tescos sold out of witches hats lol. Cant wait to see it all on her tomorrow lol. Happy halloween and samhain every body peeps..>>>>>>>


----------



## seanel (Oct 30, 2012)

hey hey happy halloween take pics me and the lady were zombie nurse / OBGYN lol... i would upload pics but dont have time to edit them atm.. Have Fun and be safe tonight and tomorow, stay warm and dry.. 

As for sandy ... my basments dry just a bunch of hype.. i we got friggin snow man im cold cant get heat for 8 days... i guess i better stay nice n toasty with my red eyes lol... some one say brandy cogniac or whisky.. scottch?/ that'll do...


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope you dont catch something. lenty of layers is what ya want for cold


----------



## seanel (Oct 30, 2012)

i got layer upon layers lol... grow room makes alot of heat helps keep the upstairs warm n danky... i just noticed a mildew smell for the first time ever tho... not bad ... no mold at all... kinda smells like cabbage


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a running battle with powdery mildew but thanks to cof i got it on the back foot. Ferti lomb or something works great


----------



## seanel (Oct 30, 2012)

man that shit is tuff.. i hope u beat it ususally means crop down... done n over... good luck man im really sorry to hear it.. keep those temps up and leaves moving... more exhaust


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2012)

happy halloween fred n fam, i've got a pot full of ket, and no not that ket  to feed the bairns tonight. i might even buy a pumpkin. and i never celebrate halloween. just fancy carving something. actually i think i've got an old butternut squash i might have a go at. 

have fun peeps.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2012)

mmm, I have a couple butternuts I'll roast for din din! Should make a neat ornament!
Happy Halloween!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 31, 2012)

mine and mr west's lil witch


----------



## seanel (Oct 31, 2012)

very cute u guys


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2012)

shes finaly in bed after a bath at twenty to eight. Should be a quiet night lol. Some group of kids all dressed up jus knocked my door trick or treating, I just said sorry, just got in and aint got nothing for ya. They said thats ok and went away lol no tricks or anything yet lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2012)

Your little witch has got some hypnotizing eyes.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2012)

They a freaky colour man, we aint sure if they green, blue or hazel at the min lol. Im hoping they will darken up a bit but yeah they quite cool at min lol


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Nov 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> http://golfoutingsonline.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=1&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1
> 
> only thing i could find


What a lop ....


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Nov 1, 2012)

Dope Shit wester


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2012)

man you just reminde me how fuckin old this thread is lol. It was started 4 years ago yesterday, rolling rolling rolling>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## seanel (Nov 1, 2012)

lol wow four years old thats crazy haha didnt see that coming.. but you have a ton of material on here.. iv been going thru it still for the past month.. im big cheese fan i just cant help myself.. after trying my NLxAk I was so grossed out by the taste it made me gag.. it was rank and putrid.. but amazing smoke... i just dont like it... reminded me of that blue shit in portable jhons. ewww... sticking to me cheese and trying this DoG


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2012)

dog is nice i got bout 9 weeks till i can taste my own doggy lol. Hopefully theres some in dam at the cup for me to get smashed off my face on.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 1, 2012)

not long for the cup now what is it 3 weeks? wish i could go, hope u boys do well.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2012)

17 days, wel its on the 18th


----------



## rasclot (Nov 1, 2012)

mr west said:


> 17 days, wel its on the 18th[/
> 2 weeks today n il be gettin ready for my trip to the dam 7am flight! I want sum dog aswel I'm sure we will all be smokin her at sum point! Can't wait now gettin a bit exited now


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm off in 11 days. Can't really sleep much.


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2012)

I bet your having longer cuddles with the cats too


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 1, 2012)

to all of you dam cuppers
[video=youtube_share;MqTNQZqxCbk]http://youtu.be/MqTNQZqxCbk[/video]


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2012)

Plenty of time left to panic lol


----------



## seanel (Nov 1, 2012)

o0 you guys crack my shit up? so wait are you entering something in the cup mr west?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe that DOG is the cup entry.


cof


----------



## seanel (Nov 1, 2012)

yeah i figured it would be in the kup its getting bigger n bigger im seeing the shit everywhere online.. but is he the one entering it, or does he work or breed with BB? just wondering... i see some breeders keep their logs online for ppl to follow.. seen it alot when skunk forums used to be up.. that was my main... till they shut down they i just gave up kept a computer/ video log for myself... recently i wanted to get back in the scene cause you never know what happens... low n behold AUTOFLOWERS lol that was new for me... so i bought some to try lol stupid. hhaha good strains so far not dissapointed really .. just in the yeild but i have alot of variety to make up for it.. Last time i was on one of these forums b4 joining this one was my last trip to amsterdamn in 04 and well early girl was the big thing then, and holy joint.. Napol Tempel Ball hash aslo.. my things have come a long way since i was just a wee stoner.. now im a grower again.. life is great.;.. but anyways cant tell i been home alone all day again rambling like a girl... nothing to do.. so ill be chatty kathy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2012)

seanel said:


> yeah i figured it would be in the kup its getting bigger n bigger im seeing the shit everywhere online.. but is he the one entering it, or does he work or breed with BB? just wondering... i see some breeders keep their logs online for ppl to follow.. seen it alot when skunk forums used to be up.. that was my main... till they shut down they i just gave up kept a computer/ video log for myself... recently i wanted to get back in the scene cause you never know what happens... low n behold AUTOFLOWERS lol that was new for me... so i bought some to try lol stupid. hhaha good strains so far not dissapointed really .. just in the yeild but i have alot of variety to make up for it.. Last time i was on one of these forums b4 joining this one was my last trip to amsterdamn in 04 and well early girl was the big thing then, and holy joint.. Napol Tempel Ball hash aslo.. my things have come a long way since i was just a wee stoner.. now im a grower again.. life is great.;.. but anyways cant tell i been home alone all day again rambling like a girl... nothing to do.. so ill be chatty kathy


do your research and read through the journals, all will be answered.


----------



## seanel (Nov 1, 2012)

man i have been going thru this thread for like a month.. i was asking they guys on this thread (mr west) that iv been talking to for the past month.. not to be rude.


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2012)

intrigue makes life interesting lol. No I wont be entering anything. Thats a rich mans game lol, Im far from rich lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

Woof woof goes the Dog. You can be rich in life without being rich in cash....


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Woof woof goes the Dog. You can be rich in life without being rich in cash....


im wealthy in life jus not in wallet lol


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2012)

well you have a lot more than most peeps mate!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2012)

DST said:


> well you have a lot more than most peeps mate!!!


Yeah I have. I think thats why ill never win the lotto, cuz Ive been very lucky with my life in general.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Woof woof goes the Dog. You can be rich in life without being rich in cash....



I want both!


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2012)

I want doesn't get as my mum says. Itd be nice to be a bit more comfortable but i'd rather be poor and happy than rich and miserable any day lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

too true westy. i would like both please sir! lol


----------



## seanel (Nov 2, 2012)

id say we all have a wealthy life.. were lucky to have what we do in times like these


----------



## duchieman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I've caught up on the last three pages. Not much liking the conversation on getting sick. Last night my throat was getting all soar and my sinuses were running pretty good. I've got a kid in high school which makes me pretty vulnerable. Then the Mrs reminded me of how I just about coughed a lung out trying out the new bong. So that explains the soar throat, but what about the runny nose and itchy sinuses? lol Oh well, feeling better today but I too am a little paranoid about getting sick or something before I leave. 

Anyway, just wanted to take this opportunity to tell you guys how excited I am to meet you guys. I've been hanging out with you guys for a couple of years now and feel I know you guys as good as any friends I have in my world here. Anyway, sappy stuff aside, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2012)

yEAH ITS GONNA BE A SCREAM bloody caps lock lol. Hatty has taken to playing with the keyboard so we turn it off and its with her all day lol.


----------



## seanel (Nov 2, 2012)

Lol well i lucky Dog growers lol i really hope you all enjoy yourselfs.. as for the new bong break it in a lil for me also.. and for hatty n the keyboard baby play all night long... my parenty never kept instuments close to me as a child by the time i interested and had the opertunity i was in high school.. now music is my life... best copeing tool iv ever had.. beats any therapy. and boy i love the keys... a piano can be a one man band no words needed... i personaly play the guitar but every time i sit in front of a piano my soul bleeds thru those ivory keys.. i never had one lesson in life how to play.. im not musicaly inclined but something happens once in a great while i pick up any instrument and i find myself playing one hell of a tune like i have been for years.. some just have it in their soul.. you ever need an instrument for your child dont hessitate... there is even charitys instuments for kids. not saying u guys need it but i think personaly every single person on this earth needs an instrument to express themselfs and communicate with others while they jam.. thousands of different routes..


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2012)

She has an electric piano thing synth. We shall get her a drum kit at some point cuz she loved banging everything together lol. I cant play anything but i have friends who do. Apparently my great grandmother was a piano teacher but I never knew her.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2012)

seanel said:


> id say we all have a wealthy life..


i have a wealthy wife instead, lol.....


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2012)

DST said:


> i have a wealthy wife instead, lol.....


A man with a plan. I thinks that's a good idea.


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2012)

If ya cant be healthy u may aswell be wealthy or demented lol. I think im more the latter.


----------



## seanel (Nov 3, 2012)

a wealthy wife i laughed so hard this morning some1 has them s sugar momma.. lol were all a little demented come on i told u guys i havnt seen anyone other than my old lady in months.. lol soon to being going back to work ;C my vacation is now over.. bummer..


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 3, 2012)

be carefull posting pics of your children on here ...........lots of weirdos about .


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 3, 2012)

money doesent buy happiness!! id rather have a wealth of love around me than a personal fortune. altough im not so nieve as to think we could all do with an extra few pennys every now and then. good health and the people u care about around u is all a man should need.

almost forgot and a shit load of green


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2012)

a shit load of green a shit load of green a shit load of green a shit load of green a shit load of green a shit load of green a shit load of green a shit load of green a shit load of green


----------



## seanel (Nov 3, 2012)

and the knowledge to grow even more green!


----------



## cONkey (Nov 4, 2012)

mr.westy you fuckin rock mate! always got the mosty gorgeous girls and such a postitive vibe. 
i really want to see that hitler costume mate and pix of the baby, she must be getting so big now.pm pm pm or you got my other email addy?
thought you would get a kick out of my joint holder. maybe we can meet up at the Spannabis cup next year and have a wicked toke out.


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2012)

think i have ya email conkey, just sent to it anyways lol bloody hotmail didnt like too many pics soz


----------



## seanel (Nov 4, 2012)

<------u guys see my Akx NL? getting bigger... still nowhere close to done ....I like the skull lol...


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2012)

was there spossed to be a pic with that post seanel?


----------



## seanel (Nov 4, 2012)

yeah it didnt come up lol im terrible at posting pics.. ill get to it in a lil bit..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

i thought ya meant your avatar lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like ive been censored, my sig and avi lol my avi said fuck you you fucking fuck riu, im surprised it lasted as long as it did lol with my breeders sig too lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2012)

this was my old avi lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

on the naughty boys list eh.....


----------



## seanel (Nov 5, 2012)

lol stupid i dont know why they do that... forums is supposed to be for adults even tho is more like all teenagers.. easy to sort thru threads tho.. so many morons.. even me sometimes..


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2012)

So who is going to the cup can we have a rollcall??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

i'll be popping by


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

You know I am...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2012)

Me me me. *Arm raised as high as humanly possible... Hand waving quickly.


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2012)

well thats me aswell so four of us so far im sure theres a few more. My next door neighbour seems to have just bought a sub and is playing stupid bassy music with it turned up too fucking high man. I dunt want to get intro a sub war with him cus thatll make me as bad as him. Might have to send the princess round to tell em to wind it in a bit.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh man.... that reminds me a story. One night I was in a big fight with my girlfriend (years ago) and just happened to be the same night the guy in the next apartment was playing loud bassy music. I was already in a really bad mood and hit the wall a couple times. He turned it down when I did. A couple hours later we were trying to go to sleep and still fighting, I was really really pissed at this point. All of a sudden, don't know if there were explosions in the movie the dude next door was watching or if he turned something on that he didn't know it was so loud. Whatever, he started making all kinds of noise and I snapped. Stormed to his door and pounded like the fucking cops. Vented all my frustration with the girlfriend on this poor guy. He looked freaked out, like who is the crazy dude at my door.

The next morning I wanted to apologize, but was too embarrassed.

Best to send the Mrs.

EDIT: I think rasclot said he's going too.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 5, 2012)

mr west said:


> So who is going to the cup can we have a rollcall??


Yeah deffo up for that name the time n place nim there


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

My wife and I tag team all the time. We know each others strengths and weaknesses and use it to our advantage all the time. Sometimes she's the concerned mother or the pissed off wife, sometimes the sweet and gentle "you should be happy you got me and not my husband" chatty Cathy. Me? You're gonna wish you got the Mrs.


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2012)

Lgp sorted it with out me saying anything lmao. She jus kn9ocked and asked em to turn it down lol and they did, cool beans lol. well today is celebrate a terrorist day lol good old guy fawkes


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2012)

Me and ma alter ego will be there, along with his schizophrenic other (j/k btw, don't want to upset any mentally unstable person/people)....but all 3 of us will be there, lol.


----------



## cONkey (Nov 5, 2012)

dst what a joker..LOL! ya'll have fun and good luck BreedersBoutique i hope you kick some serious ASS! see ya next year at the Spannabis Cup..with all 15 of my personalities.. cheerz


----------



## duchieman (Nov 5, 2012)

Look forward to meeting all 7 of you then.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2012)

Me three.......


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2012)

the spanabis cup is in feb next year, i dont think theres enough time to save up for that one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

Time brush up on la espanol. Dos cervesa por pa vor. ?!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

i'm making it my mission to try one of these fancy pants erl rigs at the cup. load of outlay but if they beat the volcano i'm getting one.


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2012)

I tried some of my erl on an oil rig and it didn't work out too well. I think they are better for bho.....perhaps need to try one again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

yeah i'd read that too, sposed to be a cracking smooth hit though


----------



## duchieman (Nov 6, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm making it my mission to try one of these fancy pants erl rigs at the cup. load of outlay but if they beat the volcano i'm getting one.


Huh! and I want to try a Volcano. Never tried a good vaporizer and that's on my list of things to do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

i liked it, was really quite a good bit of kit, felt very clean. but alas you need to put decent quality gear into them. put your cheapo shwag into it and it tastes like cheapo nasty shwag...... who'd have thunk it eh lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2012)

just as well no one grows nasty shwag init?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2012)

true that bru, though needs must when the devil shits in ya kettle.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2012)

ill admit ive smoked my fair share of quick dried bud recently but when u grow decent genetics you still get a top notch smoke out of it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2012)

Just a bit harsh. but recently i been drying leaves on and the taste is improved a lot, and the smell stays, oh wait thats for testers. for quick dry i pop it in the oven on 170 until its dry and its top notch.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2012)

bho from an oil rig is the shiznit. I don't know about smoking erl out of it. I think I"d rather do a bit of bubble out of it vs erl. I hope you get to try it don.

Volcanoes are really cool duch. You might end up wanting to get one. A different smoking experience.

To quick dry my stuff I put it on top of the furnace, usually take about an hour or two before I can grind it up a little. Going to be a lot of early pulling this harvest. I will run out right about week 5 lol.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 6, 2012)

lol i ran out ages ago, been smoking the trim from my last run for 6wks now, with the odd 0.7 ten bit. i have however just made a nice j by scrapping the bottom of my empty jars, lots of pollen. never mind, soon be scrumping time!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 6, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> lol i ran out ages ago, been smoking the trim from my last run for 6wks now, with the odd 0.7 ten bit. i have however just made a nice j by scrapping the bottom of my empty jars, lots of pollen. never mind, soon be scrumping time!!!


I use a small amount of everclear alcohol and swirl it around the jars and then let it evaporate...makes a pretty good erl. you can use 91% alcohol as a substitute

I use the hood of a 600 for a drying rack for a quick dry


cof


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2012)

some nice full melt ice in a rig is great.....


jigfresh said:


> bho from an oil rig is the shiznit. I don't know about smoking erl out of it. I think I"d rather do a bit of bubble out of it vs erl. I hope you get to try it don.
> 
> Volcanoes are really cool duch. You might end up wanting to get one. A different smoking experience.
> 
> To quick dry my stuff I put it on top of the furnace, usually take about an hour or two before I can grind it up a little. Going to be a lot of early pulling this harvest. I will run out right about week 5 lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2012)

Bet it still makes me cough lol


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2012)

The Erl of Dog....


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2012)

That's one DOG whose bite is worse than it's bark...much worse, but a ton of fun.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

frightens me just thinking about it.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> frightens me just thinking about it.


You'll get over it...just as soon as you have that first hit.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2012)

you mean about 2 hours after that first hit


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks very yummy my heads buzzzing in anticipation


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2012)

DST said:


> The Erl of Dog....


bummping the erl of dog mwahahaha!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 7, 2012)

looks like the sorta stuff id cough a lung up off. would love to try that stuff!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks evil and lovely all at once


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 7, 2012)

I was fortunate to have sampled some from an earlier batch and it is wonderful. Almost like being high for the first time, except higher.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2012)

Dang, imma need a care package.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh and a big OHHHH!! FUCKITY FUCK FUCK SHITTING HELL, only ten days to go until the cup. Time to start running around panicking lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

why fred? everything's sorted aint it?


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2012)

lol, chill winston,


----------



## rasclot (Nov 8, 2012)

7 days for me can't bloody wait!!!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2012)

Its in my nature to worry about stuff aand this is overload lol. Itll be fine, it always is lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2012)

The way I look at things, as long as I have my passport and bank card most other things fall into place when travelling.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2012)

very sensible D I like that. Was it voliteri or something like who said it will be alright in the end?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 8, 2012)

was it not john lennon?? everything will be ok in the end, but if its not ok then its not the end!! ??


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2012)

I haddnt heard that AM mate lol.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 8, 2012)

i might not of heard it but it was lurking in the back of the head somewhere lol, i could of coarse be completely wrong.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2012)

the brain is brilliant for throwing things from 20-30 years ago into consciousness.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 8, 2012)

its weird how u can pull stuff like that up, but if u asked me what i did last tuesday id be stumped lol


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2012)

well if he didn't lad, you did!!! 


AMCHEESIER said:


> was it not john lennon?? everything will be ok in the end, but if its not ok then its not the end!! ??


and he probably heard it from his Mum or Gran or someone anyway. It's amazing how the mind works.

Wife was telling me about a guy (well known but can't recall his name) He gets two advertising guys to come up with a pitch for a product. He sends a taxi to pick them up in the morning, the taxi takes them past various places and events that happen that will effect what they think about the pitch. They get to the office, the guys tells them what he wants them to do, they brainstorm and put something together. Dude comes back and they present the advertising pitch. Before doing that dude puts an envelope on the table. After the pitch he say's to the advertising execs, shalll we open the envelope? They do and inside is basically the same pitch practically to the T that the 2 advertising gurus had come up with. It was all based around places they had past in the taxi and events that had happened on the taxi journey (that had all been set up by the dude!!!) Brilliant. We all think we are amazing, but actually we are all just monkeys without as much hair....and progressively less as we get older as well (and I am not meaning natural balding, I mean everyone shaves everything these days)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

that's some derren brown shit right there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2012)

Not to go off topic. But i meant a group of younger guys who none have seen a hairy woman down below, or a shaven pussy in their words. it was weird.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2012)

Can anyone remember what the topic is so we can get back onit lol. My friend has met derren brown a few times, she thinks he's the business lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 8, 2012)

I think we were talking about nuclear proliferation? Or that may have been a different thread.... hmm. Nah, I don't know.

Here's a shot of DOG:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

there was a topic?!?!?!?  lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey Co Cheese! Back atlast, and kept that psyco killer suprise snap bro. No got the means to do pics just now, but will have a bunch for weekend man. Hope alls good in the west wing!EasyCinders


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2012)

Good to see ya cinders mate, hows ya wee chap? lol wee chap lol sounds like i was asking bout his old feller but I mean kid lol.
Back to topic of whats in ma tent these days. Dog kush.





Pog #1.





Pog #2.





Taho kush.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 8, 2012)

Getting to be a handfull, the joys eh! But hes a wee cracker ( my lad lol ).Liking the dog pound man, got 2 flushing from the pips my keeper gave up and they look mean at 7-half weeks. Get some pics up by end of week bro.Good to be back and catch up wi the gang.I take it the princess is running wild talking Chinese lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 8, 2012)

The dogs you got there, are they diff seeds or clones. Looks more sat than mine, i ve got to get round to trying the other seeds, I just dont want to give them up while the one Ive got is sooo good.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2012)

theres just the one dog in the tent at min the other two are pog purple wreck x og#18, I have a tall one and a shorter one but no purple yet lol. Hatty is running wild and aimlessly talking what sounds like dutch more than chinese lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2012)

Multilingual eh, that's awesome.Now what you got lined up to go in the tent?


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2012)

er waiting on roots to the dog clones i took, got 3 jb engineers dreams and two psychosis's a tahoe kush that needs scrogging and 12ing another dog different seed from 2010 stock. I havbe a casey jones seeding and a clone each of the pogs, oh oh oh an i got the lemon pledge pheno psycho killer and a couple of males kicking bout lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2012)

Ha, tent will be full in no time.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh i forgot to say i got three dippy ellsys in my tent too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

coming on a treat fred! you still got the psycho going?

have you seen any variation in the dippy eggs i mean eltons no hang on ellsies lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2012)

well so far there is a tall one an a short one and one thats in between, be interesting once the resin has got going so we can smell test..


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2012)

this is them


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 9, 2012)

when i first had them i had 2 different phenos, but there wasnt much difference in smell or structure of the plant, but the bud structures were slighty different 1 foxtailed alot more than the other but were both diamond shaped if that makes sense.


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2012)

I gave my mate a few seeds to grow and he had a super dupa nice smelling one, even nicer than theplants that make up the genetics. Alas he never cloned it. Potency was through the roof too lol.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 9, 2012)

it breaks my heart to hear things like that lol im suprised you didnt take cuts mate.


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2012)

well it was when we was moving so i didnt have anywhere to put em, oh well trhese things happen. Im sure that pheno will pop up again


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2012)

couple of male leaf shapes for ya one jake blues x engineers dream and one dippy elton.


----------



## seanel (Nov 10, 2012)

i dont think that has anything to do with it being male.. i have a nl x ak 47 that has leaves just like those.. litteraly identical and it is most deffinatly a female.


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2012)

which the first pic? It has the double serations of the cheese/psycho and livers but mad fatness to the blade which is unlike the clone onlys, maybe its the casey jones?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 11, 2012)

my dippy widows have proper fat leaves and they are only a week or so old, i throw up pics in a bit.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 11, 2012)

seanel said:


> i dont think that has anything to do with it being male.. i have a nl x ak 47 that has leaves just like those.. litteraly identical and it is most deffinatly a female.


whats that got to do with mr west showing some male leaf types??? id bet he was showing them for breeding perposes!!


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 11, 2012)

thanks for today pal enjoying a spliff of the brxss and its nice having something good again.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2012)

Sounds a good day.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2012)

I was just posting them male leafs to get everyones thoughts as to weather they might be good for breeding, I think the dippy eltons getting the chop, iots not outstanding enough i dont think lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2012)

i like meeting fellow sixers even if they havent been in the club that long lol. Top man is amch3eeeseier>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

Always good to meet a fellow 6! Them leaves look like webbed feet!


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2012)

is that desirable, duck weed lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

lol maybe?! are the leaves actually joined? I believe there already is an ozzy clone only called ducks foot. 

View attachment 2407163


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2012)

just wanted to say that ive taken the tahoem kush and quick dried its banging yay cheers fairy mate


----------



## rasclot (Nov 13, 2012)

The sweet flavour of the Tahoe


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2012)

tiss a shame the one i took was a barely rooted clone just potted on and slung in 12. I have the other one still in veg with a screen very close for it to weave its self into lol


----------



## Taiphoon (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Mr West! Remember me ?
How is life going? After having to take a break from growing I am back!


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2012)

Taiphoon said:


> Hey Mr West! Remember me ?
> How is life going? After having to take a break from growing I am back!


well as you have only had three posts then no i dont remember you taiphoon sorry. Should I?


----------



## Taiphoon (Nov 14, 2012)

I guess you did not see my signature I used to post has Gorlax


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 14, 2012)

the baseballing wookie!


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2012)

hey cool G how goes it in French France?


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 14, 2012)

every time I see this it makes me think of westy

[video=youtube;CjY0mbh8fxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjY0mbh8fxU[/video]


----------



## Taiphoon (Nov 15, 2012)

Wookies are so cool!
Things are great , had to move 4 times since January it's nice to finally settle down. Happy to be growing again. 6 seeds, 6 plants and of this morning 6 girls! I am fighting with some N deficiency but besides that all good. I seem to remember that you where expecting a little a one? How is that going?


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2012)

Shes 16 months old on the 21st, running around talking some kind of gobbledegook, shes as good as gold I cant belive having a kid would be this easy.


----------



## Taiphoon (Nov 15, 2012)

Awesome, congrats!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2012)

Pulled this gorgeous male out the tent today, another lacon. The pogs and dog are coming on















Aint he a nice plant?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

stout as fook westy, you putting him to work?


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd roger him, lol.


----------



## Taiphoon (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks great but nothin less is expected by MrWest. How long did u vegg it?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

He looks like a she, which makes him awesome. hope he has big saccs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 15, 2012)

haha, dang westy you've got some fans. one time i had a new guy come in my thread, chill for a few days. then i got a PM asking to meet up in my town and do a bud transaction, haha..hell fucking no.


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2012)

Taiphoon said:


> Looks great but nothin less is expected by MrWest. How long did u vegg it?


I think it was vegged a long time maybe 6-7 weeks i was sure it was female while in veg, need to dig out the rest of my la con seeds hopefully they will be fems.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm leavin for the land of flavours at 2.30am see u lot there hopefully!


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2012)

thats a strange time to fly man. See ya there


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 15, 2012)

heres that plant i was saying about westy, proper fat leaves


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2012)

looks chunky, what is it?


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 15, 2012)

either Dippy Widow or a self seeded Dippy hump:


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Nov 15, 2012)

they love being topped as well, i topped 2 of them and there was noticeable growth within 2 days, they love going straight in the root pouches too, wich reminds me i need to pot a few on tomorrow, getting the perpeptual going again hopefully. stay safe and have a good trip to the Dam bro.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 15, 2012)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> heres that plant i was saying about westy, proper fat leaves


That looks identical to a white widow I'm doin from dinafem I got as a freebie identical!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2012)

Safe travels ras.


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2012)

Weedvengers assemble


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)

Can I be Thor?


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2012)

Thor head yep suits ya. God of hangovers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)

baaaahahahahah like it


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2012)

D can be iron lung


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2012)

hahaha class. who you going to be? Red Eye?


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 16, 2012)

i feel bad for whoever has to be spidermite-man


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2012)

Thats a good one don, jigg can be capt cali lol.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 16, 2012)

hope u guys have a great time, back online finally some picks up later hopefully!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2012)

Who plays the guy that sends the care package? You guys should have a mascot, maybe a fairy. get jig n d to dress up n pass out samples. pretty cool huh?


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2012)

Good to see ya back in cyba world Am mate. lovin the tooth fairy tryna lol lala looks a bit like jiggy too hahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2012)

lol, got get him custom fitted though. Have you touched down yet?


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2012)

No I wont get there till Sunday afternnon. you will know cuz ill stop posting lol. my phone is shit


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 16, 2012)

and with you and the rest of the 600 members at the cup, riu might as well shut down....but please update daily with pics. Warning: keyboards might have to be replaced.


cof


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2012)

Im sure some one will post pics


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2012)

They confiscated the fairy costume at customs. Said something about looking too pretty or whatever.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2012)

Was that before or after you INSISTED on a cavity search, lol....

EDIT: LMFAO at the Weedavengers names


----------



## duchieman (Nov 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> They confiscated the fairy costume at customs. Said something about looking too pretty or whatever.


 Bwahahaha! That's not why. Some may see Jig as cute, but pretty? 
We'll just need to get you another bro.


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2012)

twenty four hours and I leave for the airport my flights at midday canny wait now gettiung excited lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2012)

going to bed for the final time b4 i go. Very excited now, Ill be on the road in twelve hour. Jigg, Duch, Don, ras and Dst ima coming>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 18, 2012)

thats mr west left for the airport, just me and the lil lil princess h for the nxt 6 days


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2012)

ill take care of him for you.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 18, 2012)

cheers jig, i know he's in safe hands lol. he's sat in the depature lounge at the min. he wonts a cup of tea but he's gunna wait till he gets off the plane, he's taken some tea bags for where he gets there


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 18, 2012)

Haha a tipyckle brit takin his beloved tea bags........have a good 1 mate!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2012)

He packed his own TeaBags? must be a euro thing? or are they special, not like my lipton tea


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> He packed his own TeaBags? must be a euro thing? or are they special, not like my lipton tea


there just regular pg tips, but the amount of tea that mr west drinks it would cost DST a bomb coz there expensive in europe


----------



## rasclot (Nov 18, 2012)

I've just left the cup I see westy, don, jig , dst!! busy place that!! good to meet with u lot Probly see u again before I leave just found a place with free wifi! Ras


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2012)

Dog and a purple xog#18 and another dog plus three pippy ellsys


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

The journal lives!!! Nice plants West.


----------



## tre93543 (Nov 30, 2012)

My UK CHEESE. she is starting her 3rd week of flower.
View attachment 2425543View attachment 2425544View attachment 2425546View attachment 2425547View attachment 2425548


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

pleasant suprise, looking good westy


----------



## tre93543 (Nov 30, 2012)

View attachment 2425550View attachment 2425548View attachment 2425553


----------



## mr west (Nov 30, 2012)

I did have 2 pogs but there was nothing to smoke wen i got home from dam, so farm management was called for


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2012)

tre93543 said:


> View attachment 2425550View attachment 2425551View attachment 2425552View attachment 2425548View attachment 2425553


hows she smelling man?


----------



## tre93543 (Dec 1, 2012)

she smells great. In the last 3 or 4 days, you can smell it walking into the bedroom with the closet closed. My landlord lives next door so I may have to put in a carbon filter, but I hope not. she is uk cheese (skunk #1 mutation x skunk #1 x afgani), and from what I am told, will be stinky as can be.


----------



## tre93543 (Dec 1, 2012)

My old lady gets pissed at me because I spend so much time tending the plant. She calls it my whore. But she will be the first in line to smoke it.


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2012)

carbon filter is essential in the last few weeks of the cheese. hmmmmm cheese.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2012)

Landlord lives next door: GET A FILTER ASAP!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2012)

nothing like a good old panik when u realse u can smell u pla ts from half a mile away, getting closer and being i no doubt its you.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2012)

too right old parts, nowt worse when workmen are on your roof terrace and your filter is fukked, and one of em say's...I can smell weed growing...a LOT of weed!!!!!

Oh eh, gulp.....


----------



## rasclot (Dec 2, 2012)

Mornin lads plants are moving house today not lookin forward to it just sat in my new house In my chill out room (yes I've got a smokin/chill out /Xbox room all for me lol) smokina fat Tahoe on a freezing cold floor with no furniture yet but I love it hope every1 has a great Sunday  Ras


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2012)

Yo Ras, I dunt envy you moving plants man, al;ways a nerve wrecking time


----------



## GrowManSoft (Dec 2, 2012)

High,

my DINAfem Cheese (one of two) 1 week before harvest (BD 47)

Done by 2 ESL (65 W each) and with CAG (Computer Aided Growing) 
Link to report: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/589926-indoor-grow-2-x-65-a.html#post8319800
Link to software: http://growman.bplaced.net


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 2, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Mornin lads plants are moving house today not lookin forward to it just sat in my new house In my chill out room (yes I've got a smokin/chill out /Xbox room all for me lol) smokina fat Tahoe on a freezing cold floor with no furniture yet but I love it hope every1 has a great Sunday  Ras


Never fun moving ops, but sounds like a nice place with yer own space to chill. Sit in one spot long enough and youll warm up the floor there lol. Have a good one mate.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 2, 2012)

Plants moved successfully  not without stinking the block of flats out lol but it's done 2 weeks til choppy chop!


----------



## rasclot (Dec 2, 2012)

Il post sum pics in the week Ras


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2012)

glad your safe man


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2012)

Just planted 8 livers surprise, the surprise is they could be chronic or they could be selfed lol. Knowing livers they prolly chronic lol. Will will see in time but there was only 8 s33ds so if theres anything worth having itll be in this lot lol


----------



## tre93543 (Dec 2, 2012)

mr west said:


> carbon filter is essential in the last few weeks of the cheese. hmmmmm cheese.


Even with just 1 plant? sorry, but I am a lil ignorant. I have never grown anything but the crappy seeds found at the bottom of a cheep bag. This is my first clone, and should make my other crap look like grass clippings


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2012)

cheese makes most weed seem like grass clippings


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2012)

mr west said:


> Just planted 8 livers surprise, the surprise is they could be chronic or they could be selfed lol. Knowing livers they prolly chronic lol. Will will see in time but there was only 8 s33ds so if theres anything worth having itll be in this lot lol



speaking of the chronic, the lad in Laos was asking about the flower time on them, his are looking almost ready at 7.5 weeks!


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2012)

think they was bout 8 weekers so could well be ready


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

i'd be incredibly surprised if they were selfed from the livers westy. 

the loas fella is sending pics, i'll post when they arrive chief.


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 4, 2012)

iv grew chronic don, yep 7 weeks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

cool. what's the smoke like? 

Westy is the chronic you had from serious seeds?


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2012)

Nah I heard that serious seeds one was a bit bland in flavour. These were from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/chronic-seeds.html originally but i breed them to f1 lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 4, 2012)

i got mine from a guy whos been growing for years its all he grows now, nice destinctive taste


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2012)

yeah these smell ofm orasnges when growing and sort of soilish dank when smoked lol. I hope the livers/chronics pop and give me something, be cool to have massive chronic buds that taste liverish lol.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 4, 2012)

Never got to taste oscars livers all I've heard is dank about it!


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Never got to taste oscars livers all I've heard is dank about it!


its as similar to cheese as psychosis if that helps?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

i wanna grow the shit outta some cheese! :/


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2012)

i like smoking it.


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2012)

there aint no shit in cheese to grow out lol just lovely stankiness. Try dippy ellsy from BB thats cheesey.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2012)

Did you say Dippy Ellsy from Breeders Boutique?
day 55



cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2012)

I did, it's is coming on a treat for, what's the smell like?


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2012)

Cof not for bloody kindle auto correct lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 6, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Did you say Dippy Ellsy from Breeders Boutique?
> day 55
> 
> 
> ...



Would love to see what I could do with that full season outdooors


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 6, 2012)

she has a sweet, fruity odor.


cof


----------



## rasclot (Dec 6, 2012)

Just put 2 dippy Elsie's into germination hopefully get sum nice bitches out of those I've had the seeds for ages now gotta be over a year ago wen I got em inspired by those pics cof


----------



## duchieman (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm on the lookout for some Deep Psychosis and Dippy Ellsy heading for my doorstep now. The Deep Psychosis I"m smoking is very cheesy, especially the one pheno I have. It's my favorite smoke right now. I even got a little upset with the Mrs the other day for reaching for those jars a little too often since I've been back. I'm planning almost a whole tent for the next round.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2012)

it's actually the psychosis you taste there ain't no cheese init. but co is much like cheese but stronger lol


----------



## duchieman (Dec 7, 2012)

It's more in smell I was talking about. Just reminds me of the Cheese I was smelling over there. I'm trying to remember what the Deep Blues I grew smelled like. It was so long ago.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 7, 2012)

too many buds thru the bong to remember last months taste or smell


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2012)

There are some tastes that are unforgetable


----------



## tre93543 (Dec 7, 2012)

This is my UK CHEESE at day 26 of 70 into flowering. I think I may not be getting enough food to her. I have had nice dark green leaves all through the flowering cycle (had some lighter green leaves earlier in the veg). I have never seen any signs of over feeding, and I am currently using a combination of 2 readily available fertilizers at 75% strength 1 plus time a week. that balance out to be 20-20-20 with each having some trace nutrients that the other doesn't have. she is growing at a rate of about 1/2 inch per week, and I am gaining thickness on my buds in the last 5 days. think I should step it up a little on the fertilizer? what do you guys think?
View attachment 2434139View attachment 2434140View attachment 2434141


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2012)

I would say you don't need to step it up, may be step back. I saw a little bit of leaf tip burn on one of the pics, which is over nuting. Can you let us know how you come to 20-20-20. (nutrients are weight and means averaged when adding them up). So if you use two nutes that are 10-10-10, doesn't necesarilly mean you will be running 20-20-20. It depends on the quantity you use of each nute as well.


----------



## tre93543 (Dec 8, 2012)

one of the products is like 18-26-14, and the other is 24-13-24. they both say to use the products at the same rate. 1/2 tsp per 2 quarts,I use 1/4 tsp of each in 2 quarts water. so I figure if they are to be mixed the same amount, and the numbers average out to around 20, that must be what it is.
I have had the leaf burn from early on. I was thinking it is because of my cfls being too close sometimes.

Let me know if you disagree. I value opinions


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2012)

If you are using these in equal amounts then you are hitting around 20-20-20. I forgot what medium you are in, but if you are in soil, that will also have nutrients in it as well. Ideally MJ grows best imo with roughly a 3-1-2 ratio on nutes.


tre93543 said:


> one of the products is like 18-26-14, and the other is 24-13-24. they both say to use the products at the same rate. 1/2 tsp per 2 quarts,I use 1/4 tsp of each in 2 quarts water. so I figure if they are to be mixed the same amount, and the numbers average out to around 20, that must be what it is.
> I have had the leaf burn from early on. I was thinking it is because of my cfls being too close sometimes.
> 
> Let me know if you disagree. I value opinions


This is leaf tuip burn, nutrient based.


----------



## tre93543 (Dec 8, 2012)

I am in a 10 gal pot using a tried and true 100% organic soil. no nutrients added before I add mine besides the nuts that the soil is providing as it is breaking down


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2012)

You medium will have nutrients then. I don't really think you have too much to worry about. The flowers are still relatively young and will expand and grow. The plant looks happy enough. I assume you are not giving them feed with every water? IF so, knock that on the head and just feed every other water.
As I said, perhaps just some fine tuning with your medium and nutrients.


tre93543 said:


> I am in a 10 gal pot using a tried and true 100% organic soil. no nutrients added before I add mine besides the nuts that the soil is providing as it is breaking down


----------



## tre93543 (Dec 8, 2012)

DST said:


> You medium will have nutrients then. I don't really think you have too much to worry about. The flowers are still relatively young and will expand and grow. The plant looks happy enough. I assume you are not giving them feed with every water? IF so, knock that on the head and just feed every other water.
> As I said, perhaps just some fine tuning with your medium and nutrients.


thank for the advice. the buds are starting to fatten up a bit in the last few days. I have never grown anything before this but crappy seed and the bud on those seemed to grow quicker. UK CHEESE is supposed to be a 9 to 10 week flower as i understand, but then again, they were a shorter flower time. I am only gaining about an 1/8 to 1/4 inch a week on height, if that, and it seems to be all bud, not stretching. and yes, I only feed every other time, and water/feed every 2 to 3 days


----------



## rasclot (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's my new custom glass bho extractor from extraction experts ain't tryed it yet can fit an oz of trim with a 120 micron wire filter gonna give it a blast tomorrow


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey bro, I found crushing up the trim just a little helps a lot with the yeild. Not ground up, or powder, just kinda break it up a bit with your fingers first.

And whenever you think you've purged enough... do it again, then once more lol. Or do it longer, whatever. Just make sure you get all the butane out. Even the tiniest little bit will make it taste like shit. If you get it all out (almost all at least) it will taste real real real nice.

And of course it's a different experience smoking it on a dedicated peice for smoking dabs. Like a plate or nail type thing. Did you try anything like that at the cup? Some guy smoked me out on an electric bong thingy. Was nice.

EDIT: Not sure if it's clear or not, I was talking to you ras about making bho.


----------



## mr west (Dec 8, 2012)

I cleaned my two grinders the other day with iso, got quite a lump of erl. busy cat sitting this weekend I'll put a pic up layers when I get home.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hey bro, I found crushing up the trim just a little helps a lot with the yeild. Not ground up, or powder, just kinda break it up a bit with your fingers first.
> 
> And whenever you think you've purged enough... do it again, then once more lol. Or do it longer, whatever. Just make sure you get all the butane out. Even the tiniest little bit will make it taste like shit. If you get it all out (almost all at least) it will taste real real real nice.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the info jig wots the best way to purge it? Do u mean whip it up?


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAD4C1G0thg


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2012)

I use the vacuum, but most people whip it. Lol... whip it good. What my friend does is use a metal whipping thing, called a wisk isn't it. lol shit let me find a picture, you guys might call it something else. Anyways, he cuts the tips off so it's like a bunch of wires sticking out. You can use that to whip it


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2012)

as i promised some pics of the erl i made and the kitttens i sat lol






not bad considdering its from cleaning my two grinders lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2012)

Kitties!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2012)

Nine lovely kittens, nearly 5 grands worth of kittens there lol


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2012)

I see the price of pussy has risen.
cute kittens.....the one on the far left looks like he has an attitude


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2012)

I think thats one of the few boys lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> I see the price of pussy has risen.
> cute kittens.....the one on the far left looks like he has an attitude
> 
> 
> cof


 Hahaha. He looks seriously pissed off. I didn't notice him before. Too cute.


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2012)

He looks like his mummy, poor cow is over whelmed bless her.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2012)

mr west said:


> He looks like his mummy, poor cow is over whelmed bless her.


let me see if I get this. you have 9 kittens and now you're saying mom is a cow?....wtf was dad?


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2012)

The dad is an ice bear


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 9, 2012)

I understand.....you can't get there from here, you must start over there.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha what a face, looking right down the barrel. Rest are cute.

Reminds me I should probably clean my bong


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2012)

cute pussie makes u think to clean ur bongo?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol pussy = dirty thoughts ?!?!


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2012)

so is clean my bong a metaphor lol, we have metaphorical cups of tea. Code for theres a spliff in the kitchen for ya.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2012)

hahah not quite, i doubt my lass would think i was wanting to jump her bones if i said 'reet hinny i'm away to clean my bong'.


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2012)

lol, with us itsmore like. You got the energy for it???


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2012)

With me it's more like....so I wonder if I'll see the wife this week


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2012)

Actually I dont like the fact that your wife works unreasonable hours and times lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2012)

Is that right Fred, I'll be sure to tell her, lol. I'll tell you one thing mate, I bet she likes it even less than you. She's been looking for 2 years now for a new job, fukkin joke the job market these days.


mr west said:


> Actually I dont like the fact that your wife works unreasonable hours and times lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah and its set to be like this for many more years lol. 7 out of the 8 livers/ chronics are up and nodding lol. Need to pot them fukkers on today or they will fall over lol


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2012)

mr west said:


> Actually I dont like the fact that your wife works unreasonable hours and times lol.


That makes two of us. So now you can tell the Mrs that there are two guys with no jobs giving her professional advice. lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That makes two of us. So now you can tell the Mrs that there are two guys with no jobs giving her professional advice. lol


Maybe we should start a business jig, advice from ppl who have too much time on there hands lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to chime in. For us it's let's check the calendar to see if we can get to business or not. It's all about her schedule and trying to get pregnant. Fun! 

EDIT: I'd sure like to give other people my opinions, but not sure they'd be willing to pay me for it.


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2012)

LOL, life revolves around that little baby b4 its even made and its about 10 or 11 when the universe stops revolving around them lol. Sucks the romance right out of it lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 10, 2012)

Holy shit those kitties spooked me out


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2012)

LOL its all those eyes looking at ya. I need to take some pics of my tent but not tonight cus the princess is sleeping


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2012)

Just need a pie top and in the oven you go, lol......mwahahahahaha.



whodatnation said:


> Holy shit those kitties spooked me out


----------



## rasclot (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's 2g of whipped up bho


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2012)

looks nice ras mate, what's the smoke like?


----------



## rasclot (Dec 10, 2012)

The smoke is a heavy stone tastes pretty good aswel it stinks to high heaven tho il Probly use it as a bong topper


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2012)

Id get a razor blade and clean ya plate lol, looks good tho. Only a lill jealous


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2012)

mr west said:


> Maybe we should start a business jig, advice from ppl who have too much time on there hands lol.


 I'd have a little time from my empty schedule to contribute. And I'm full of opinion. 

I'd tell you guys what it's like for me but you'd just tell me to piss off. 

Cheers.


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2012)

Id never tell you to piss off duchie. Your a reaally coopl dude, I have loads of time to hear your opinions lol.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2012)

I was talking about what I have to do to get me some action around here, which is not much. Can't keep up actually. lol Mind you, I don't think "getting my bong cleaned" would be a good approach even for me.


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2012)

well my bong not getting cleaned tonight lol, soar throat or some such. The weathers really turned cold and foggy here, nothing worse than freezing fog.


----------



## duchieman (Dec 11, 2012)

Hmmm. we just come out of a cold spell and the sun is shining today. Still above 0 so I'm happy about that.


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2012)

Think the highest it got today was -1.5º lol The will be asphalting the road this week yay a proper road to park on lol


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 11, 2012)

We had our first freeze last night, barely. Oh and duchie,,, piss off! lol.


----------



## GrowManSoft (Dec 14, 2012)

High Bro's,

here are the last pics of the remaining two Cheese (Dinafem) 

View attachment 2441958View attachment 2441959View attachment 2441960

Heigth (before the one was broken): 88 cm & 86 cm !

More Pics & description here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/589926-indoor-grow-2-x-65-a.html#post8319800


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2012)

looks nice


----------



## duchieman (Dec 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> We had our first freeze last night, barely. Oh and duchie,,, piss off! lol.


 See what I mean. Sorry I took so long to get back to you. I was tied up.


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2012)

Bondage is quite acceptable method of getting out of doing most things lol


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 14, 2012)

bwahaha  duchie buchie. < that buchie part was a typo,, on second thought i decided to keep it.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 15, 2012)

Any1 struggling with temps this winter? I just bought a mini oil radiator from Argos for 30£ n it's doin wonders went from 17c day - 5c night to 24.4c day - 18c night!! Well happy  it's all comin down today roll on the next 1 have a great weekend every1!ras


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2012)

I visited a friend who I haddnt seen in ages lol. He had a little set up and a couple of plants, 2x600 and two plants. now you would think monster monster monster but alas the plants looked far from healthy. Kinda puts things into perspective for me. I still think i havent tweeked my op right yet but i can grow plants lol even if they look like poo at the end the buds are there.


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello Cat on the Bed!

Fairy arrived all nice and unruffled. Sweet timing geez, only had 2 pipikins of that left, lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats fucking cool news, I wasnt sure what with it being chrimbo and that. the one gal you see there is a jake blues x engineers dream tall mother fucker. covered in ice


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2012)

ma heads full of ice....yummm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

mines full of grit.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hows it Mr. West?


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2012)

It is good my friend how grows it with you?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

mr west said:


> It is good my friend how grows it with you?


They all seem to grow just a little bit towards the west


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2012)

Kryptic lol, bangs and buds coming my way?


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

mr west said:


> Kryptic lol, bangs and buds coming my way?


Blunts n broads en route


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2012)

It's been nearly a year since my last blunt lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

mr west said:


> It's been nearly a year since my last blunt lol


Haha i cant say ive had one recently either


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2012)

This was the last blunt I had to celebrate my daughter achieving her birth weight which was about a year ago in September lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2012)

wish i had the weed to make blunts like that now lol


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

The coffee looks yummy


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2012)

mr west said:


> wish i had the weed to make blunts like that now lol


I got the weed... just need some pals to help me smoke the thing.


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2012)

ill be there as soon as i can jiggy m8. We was talking yesterday or the day b4 about the end of the world and we had a plan once the seas rise were on our way to a mountain near you lol. Growman thats a cup of tea and it was very yummy lol.


----------



## growman3666 (Dec 22, 2012)

I was being facetious lol. Cause the weed looked stupendous i had to make the tea feel better about itself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2012)

all the best to Mr West! hope you and the fam have a lovely time mate. spoil little hatty rotten!

Merry Crimbo


----------



## rasclot (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope u have a great day tomorrow happy crimbo to u n the fam  ras


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2012)

you too donny mate, think we all ready to rock tomoz gammon and chicken and loads of cake and ice cream lol. I even got a load of beer for any guests. Quick dried dippy is about as good as quick dried can be lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2012)

rasclot said:


> Hope u have a great day tomorrow happy crimbo to u n the fam  ras


cheers ras mate u too, its ur last chrimbo b4 the baby, make the most of ya sleep lol. Have a good one.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 24, 2012)

Crimbo blessings westy. Hope you and the fam have a wonderful time.


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2012)

You too mantizn, may the chrimbo fairy spluff a glittery nut all over the place lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 24, 2012)

\all the best Mr. West
Greetings to you and yours i bet the princess has a ball 

cgg


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2012)

welcome the birth of the Jewish zombie


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 25, 2012)

has all the fun n games started yet? Alls still quiet up here but its a coming! Cant wait to see the wee man, last year he was a bit young. Im off to have a wake n bake before the noise!!


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2012)

Season Greetings to the Westy posse!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to the West Family!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2012)

cheers mate and the same to you hope its better than ever lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 25, 2012)

Give my best to Rab..LOL


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2012)

Whitey report please? How many casualties? lol....


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2012)

well what happend was... I picked my mate up about 10 yesterday morning. He lives in the next town so I always ahve a joint on the way and while i wait for him skin up another for the way back. I did this and we went back to mine an hae had about half a dog joint with me till we got to mine. We had a few fingers in a glass of jack daniels, we then whent into the kitchen for another joint. The princes had been cooking all day and the oven was still on so it was a tad hot in there. I skined up a DE joint and it got passed round and this happened twice then my mate whent pure white and his head went back staring up at the ceiling, I tried to rouse him but he was non responsive i shook him and he was rigid like rigour had set in. He stopped breathing, by this time we was paniking reaching for the phone then his right leg spazzumed out and he come round and when we asked him if he was ok he said yeah like nothing had happend. He then went to go to the loo and collappsed just in front of the door to the toilet, I grabbed his arm and helped himm to the sofa. He then got up and ran to the loo again to be sick lol. He was kinda alright after that but the turn in the kitchen frightened me lots lol. Ive texted him today and hes still alive lol


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2012)

That is some wild shit right there! Are you sure he wasn't taking any pharmaceuticals at the time? pain killers?


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2012)

he was on the dog......says enough to me, lol.


whodatnation said:


> That is some wild shit right there! Are you sure he wasn't taking any pharmaceuticals at the time? pain killers?


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 27, 2012)

so was it the DE or dog?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 28, 2012)

lordy, that shit aint for no green horns  imagine if you'd been trying to put the hurt on him with the dog.


----------



## mr west (Dec 28, 2012)

well DE is dippy ellsy. My mate had given up smoking for a week aswell so his tolerance was in the basement. I forget ppl who aint smoked in a wile dont need much lol. The dog was an early chop and wasnt at full strength by any means. The de on the other hand was firing on all cylinders.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 28, 2012)

1 of my mates years back hit a bong in the woods went white collapsed on the floor n had a fit when he got up he had a 1p coin stuck to his top teeth where he pushed his head into the mud lol never forget that day! We banned him from the bong for a while in fear that he was gonna die lol was only 15-16 then mind  hope u all had a great Christmas n hatty got spoilt cant wait til my lil sienna is here Ras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice name sienna. y lass wants ours to be Astrid for a lass?!?! I'm warming to it. Lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 28, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice name sienna. y lass wants ours to be Astrid for a lass?!?! I'm warming to it. Lol


i fancy Astrid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

don't let my girl here you say that man. she'll go crazy if someone pinches it lmao.


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2012)

I always think of the nick names the kids will give em, like batty hatty the big fatty. or in this case Asteroid astrid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

i know i do same, i was thinking ass trid. or turd


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2012)

Wassup in the West houshold? Hope All is well the plants a growing as well as hattie, i hope she has an awesome xmas, and i'm sure you and the princess made that happen. Cheers have a goodun.


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2012)

having a really cool Yule, hattys really developing fast, saying odd words lol its greeat.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2012)

Yea my lil nephew is talking a bit now. Saying "odd" words is an understatement. He seems to have only picked up on the vile ones.


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2012)

They like sponges, kids they pick up every thing they hear lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2012)

It's good you have a euphemism for smoking otherwise all hattie would say is "Time for another joint then"


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 30, 2012)

ugh ive searched for SO long now... keep finding the same ol' crap. ANYONE grown Big Buddha FreezeCheese89? i had a buddy on here once who grew that and the Cheesus. he suggested the freeze over the the god bud one. So i got a seed of it, and just recently grew it.

Its almost a month old right now and its growing very slow. it grew fast at the beginning, but after about week 2 it slowed way down. It seems to put all of its strength into its super thick stems, and ultra wide leaves. after being topped it simply put all of its growth right at the top again. u really have to coax out the side branches, even tho they grow out fast at first and then stop.

i dont know what to do with it, as it is taking up space i could use for new stuff. Ive thought about cloning it and seeing how the clone does untopped. im reluctant to get rid of it as i heard it was good smoke, and i saw a wicked thick bud of it at a competition from a vid on utube.

Its also my first cheese hybrid that ive actually grown myself. does BBcheese x friesland indica = nearly pure indica?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 30, 2012)

i also have crappy pics if anyone would like to see the thing. the pics are real bad tho. im waiting for my first real camera to come in the mail


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2012)

if it aint exo it aint no show smellz. sorry to say it.

might be better untopped as you say though. i'm going to remove a sativa i've had for 9 weeks in flower as it's just a gangly streak of piss.


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2012)

I grew big buddah cheese and was very disapointed by the amount of afgan taste it had. The best cheese cross is dippy ellsy by ten country miles lol, even if i do say so myself lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 31, 2012)

Mr West could you give the run down on Deep Blues x Cheese is that exo cheese?
How was it to grow?


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2012)

thats the dippy ellsy https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/565395-new-strains-breeders-boutique.html check this thread out


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 31, 2012)

Fek Me! I just literally mentioned you to the lass who's nipping my head to get off the comp. 
Just getting a couple greeting's in before i go out, have a good one when it come's Fred and the West Fam.

All the best for next year, looking forward to it all again 

cgg


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 31, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> ugh ive searched for SO long now... keep finding the same ol' crap. ANYONE grown Big Buddha FreezeCheese89? i had a buddy on here once who grew that and the Cheesus. he suggested the freeze over the the god bud one. So i got a seed of it, and just recently grew it.
> 
> Its almost a month old right now and its growing very slow. it grew fast at the beginning, but after about week 2 it slowed way down. It seems to put all of its strength into its super thick stems, and ultra wide leaves. after being topped it simply put all of its growth right at the top again. u really have to coax out the side branches, even tho they grow out fast at first and then stop.
> 
> ...


check out ' greenjambo's ' Chiesel from the Buddha both pheno's, green and Purple


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 31, 2012)

i went and looked at that chiesel thread. doesnt do me much good when RIU's pictures are all messed up. 
all i know from my own experience, is that what i personally have tried of Milo's strains, they have been good(smoke wise). I know he gets a lot of flack, so maybe i got lucky then and got unlucky with the bean.
i almost got the dippy ellse, but went with southern charm at the last minute.

sry if my Q was off-thread. i just was trying to find people who have exp. with the freezecheese or something similar.


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2013)

years of pics have disappeared from this thread, very disheartening and sad.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope ur good mate my 2 dippys are goin strong!first to pop n healthiest out of all my s33ds


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2013)

nice one ras mate, if anyone can do em justice its you lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 6, 2013)

I lost many of my threads and pics in an earleir mixup with RIU and got it all back. I think they have it all somewhere. Fingers crossed.

I sure wish we could 'export' our threads, just to keep them safe. I put a lot of work into mine, and would be gutting to lose it. I've started saving my threads, but somewhere around page 50 I get really bored.


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2013)

back up the forum personally lol


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

Cheese Fire closes tunnel in Norway>>>lol
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21141244


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2013)

I forgot bout this thread. Er well i still got my tent and its got some plants in it, off the top of my head i got a tahoe kush at 5 weeks or so a psychosis at 6 weeks, 3 livers x chronics a qrazy quake surprise and one of my dog phenos the #1 one lol.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 23, 2013)

Glad to see ur alive! Was wondering where u been! Dog sounds good if its ur favourite!! Just smokin a Tahoe now ul love it Ras


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

wot no cheese?


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2013)

Well there was this bloke who we both know promised me replacement cuts of cheese and livers back at the cup. But hes obviously too busy to sort me out lol. Maybe I should text him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2013)

with current thrip problems it's not a good idea


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

he ain't meaning you lad.....I know who though


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2013)

touch wood i have no insect problems or any creature for that lol. Nah don its not you mate


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2013)

DST said:


> Cheese Fire closes tunnel in Norway>>>lol
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21141244


Thing burned for 5 days. Who knew cheese made such good fuel.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2013)

ah yes i seem to mind on similar things about livers clones and lemon pledge .......  hahahah


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2013)

lemon pledge is ready to take cuts, need to make room in prop for em and cut em down obviously. K2 male dog too (ras)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2013)

alll good brotha been too long.


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2013)

well when i got the lppk cut back it was locked out to fuck, all the stems were dark purple. ive got it back to green now and its looking healthy again. Ull see on the cut when ya get it lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 23, 2013)

getting close to 10 pages no pics!


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> getting close to 10 pages no pics!


Hey tld thanks for the kuta lol. Update if ya like or u could say here's what's growing.















LpPK.





cj.





Very long showing livers/chron male been about 20 day in 12/12.





dog.





qrazy quake surprise.





jake blues/engineers dream.





tahoe kush.





psychosis.





couple of livers/chron fems one really tall and the others short.





qq? bud.





qq?underbud.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2013)

boooooom nice update fred. everything looking grand. new metal scrog? you going vert?!?!?!?!


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2013)

nah its just cuz the tahoe is a limp wristed viney bugger lol. Need to get in and spray them after lights out lol. Had a payg electric metre fitted today lol. As soon as ive payed off the extra bedt of bout 600quid i can get another light maybe lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 26, 2013)

my one tahoe fell over.. couldn't support the nugs at all.. the other pheno was a bit better
chronic smoke though


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2013)

it kinda reminds me of shoreline sort of the smell of selotape. A finicky cut with no vigour, nice smoke but I wont try it again what with all the dogs i got to play with.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2013)

Woof woof!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2013)

I thought you'd quit growing lol.....lookin mint mate, where's best place for 1 of those glass pipes??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2013)

FDD'd glass works, i have a couple of dry spoons, nice colours for 35-40$ wish he made bubblers.


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2013)

I love my spoon lol. I was gifted my spoon and am thank full daily lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2013)

Who what where??..........is FDD some guy off here? Will he sort me 1? They look well nice member seeing up for grabs we some of the comps on ere....


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 27, 2013)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Who what where??..........is FDD some guy off here? Will he sort me 1? They look well nice member seeing up for grabs we some of the comps on ere....


here's a link
https://www.rollitup.org/glass-house/605345-faded-glassworks-glass-sale.html
...and an explanation of limited quanity


cof


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice 1 cof just checked um out very impressed.....hope there's some left once my cash is flowing better mate lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

my first was one of his firsts it's a beast like 6-7mm glass


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my first was one of his firsts it's a beast like 6-7mm glass


pics?????????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

not til i get home, i've posted pics of it before, like a greeney blue colour.

I tend to just hit hash in it these days


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2013)

yupp! thats all mines used for. My first one was a greeny purpley colour but i accidentlly smashed that one


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2013)

my Fdd spoon just broke. I didn't do it or nothing.


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2013)

A big boy did it and ran away......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

mr west said:


> yupp! thats all mines used for. My first one was a greeny purpley colour but i accidentlly smashed that one


Dude not the one with the baby in the glass at the bowl end???


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 28, 2013)

na thats mine and its safely out of mr west's way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

Good lass


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> my Fdd spoon just broke. I didn't do it or nothing.


makes me think, if we hadnt started talking bout spoons this wouldnt of happened. Im sorry for your loss


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2013)

nah, it broke a couple weeks ago. But to me that's recent as I'd had the spoon a couple years now. Broke my big 2' bong too. Keep yer glass away from me!

and D... i suspect big boy had something to do with it as well. Not sure how you knew that.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> nah, it broke a couple weeks ago. But to me that's recent as I'd had the spoon a couple years now. Broke my big 2' bong too. Keep yer glass away from me!
> 
> and D... i suspect big boy had something to do with it as well. Not sure how you knew that.


there is this one I have... had it for 5 years so far, the most common piece I use (broke most of the rest intentionally)... tons of meaning and symbology in it for me, and I really love it..... and hate it. Very protective of it, yet I want to smash it and give it away. Its actually the only piece I use now, though I could use others.... it bothers me.... dont know what to do... maybe retire it for a while until I am ready again. There is a piece that I have had put away fror almost 7 years, maybe its time to get it back out.... maybe Im ready for that one again.

I hope Im not the only person that gets these feelings... like how the piece you have and use impact more than just your smoking... like an energy/aura thing. Anyway, Im always chewing on conflict about that piece (im smoking out of right now)...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2013)

mr west said:


> pics?????????


View attachment 2500177View attachment 2500178View attachment 2500179......................


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2013)

That don't work.


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh well that didnt work lol. Potting on and planting clones tomoz, but for now my bed is calling out. Gnight cheese heads>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ah psychosis


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2013)

night night mate. Have a good sleep. Dream of giant colas and stacks of cash lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2013)

not sure why my hands look like berty bassetts?!


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2013)

the feds are gonna scan ya finger prints now donny lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2013)

I superglue my fingerprints regularly to throw them off the scent


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2013)

maybe that why you look like the Red Hand of Ulster! lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2013)

heres my tent, few empty spaces but ill sort that.




tent




dog




qq?




dog2




lpk




dog




chronic livers


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2013)

chronic livers, sounds like me after a night on the amber nectar!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2013)

Qq? Looks like qq. What's the? 

Dog looks leggy bitch but all coming along great. I'm pining for my grow, and missus of course


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2013)

Im not too sure what the surprise is i think amcheesier said it was either pk livers or i canny member soz lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2013)

Fink i need some fat indi plants to fill the gaps in my tent, I got a couple more livers chrons to stick in (pulls face) I also got one more dog and a casey im training and 3 psychosis's that are begging to be potted up lol. Decisions decisions.


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 22, 2013)

cheak out my jourmal westy iv got 3 of your guys sweet and sour running


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2013)

mr west said:


> Fink i need some fat indi plants to fill the gaps in my tent, I got a couple more livers chrons to stick in (pulls face) I also got one more dog and a casey im training and 3 psychosis's that are begging to be potted up lol. Decisions decisions.


Blue pits? Psycho won't disappoint. 

What's up with your liver chrons? Not your cuppa?


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2013)

they doing ok, still haven't finished yet. I took the qq? and the next thing is the chron livers but they far from close. Got my new 5" fan delivered today
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110759205780?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
I love a bargain. Jus little bits im waiting on now to complete my new tent, such as a timer and ducting/clips. My tents pretty busting at min. 2xdog and 2x dog otrher pheno 1 x psychosis 1 x casey jones s1 1 x psycho killer and 3 x chronic livers.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 22, 2013)

My dippy Elsie is comin along nicely il get sum pics in a min hope all is well in the westy household


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2013)

so no harvest pics? i'm curious about the QQ?

fairy was waiting for me when i landed at work mate  legend.


----------



## silasraven (Feb 22, 2013)

that strain suchs i grew it and it give you happyness then rips it from you in 2 seconds flat and puts you into depression hard fucking core. stay away from the cheese


----------



## rasclot (Feb 22, 2013)

silasraven said:


> that strain suchs i grew it and it give you happyness then rips it from you in 2 seconds flat and puts you into depression hard fucking core. stay away from the cheese


Lol dunno wot cheese u been smokin it sure ain't wot we've been smokin lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2013)

sounds like someone bought big buddha fake bollocks kraft slice cheese


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2013)

I find the cheese buzz to be very euphoric and calming. The qq? was like 7 weeks flower and if id taken pics urd of said leave it 3 more weeks, it tasted cheesey/liversy mainly and worked a treat, great pain killer.


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2013)

i would of uploaded more pics but we on the edge of our dl limet, soz guys.


----------



## calicat (Feb 22, 2013)

Wanted to share a pic of cheese candy by Delicious seeds. http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/IMG_0662_zpscbcc1326.jpg


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2013)

calicat said:


> Wanted to share a pic of cheese candy by Delicious seeds. http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/IMG_0662_zpscbcc1326.jpg








big it up then lol


----------



## calicat (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol ty man.


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2013)

whats the genetics of the cross?


----------



## calicat (Feb 22, 2013)

Exodus Cheese x Caramelo ( lavender sativa dom x lavender indica dom )


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2013)

Calicat have u got this growing now? Have you got cuts? When u think urll harvest?


----------



## calicat (Feb 22, 2013)

I harvested it last week and its curing atm. Me and my family took some tries at it love that lavender smell and taste.


----------



## mr west (Feb 22, 2013)

Cool, actual lavender gives me a headache lol. Do love the cheese face melt tho lol.


----------



## calicat (Feb 22, 2013)

LoL..........


----------



## rasclot (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's the dippy Elsie at 2 weeks n 2 days in 12/12 











here are the rest
Cali connection headband 818











Cali connection original sour diesel











Reveged cc budha Tahoe og kush





















Freebie mystery seed from cc


----------



## smokeingdog (Feb 22, 2013)

if u in the uk i do a 100 mile trip 4 that clone off u my m8,i bought few oz of it a few year ago,u could smell it when i was standing at me front door putting the key in an it was sitting in a draw in the kitchengod knows what the post man thought


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey Rasclot how long you veg that Dippy Ellsy for?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 22, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Hey Rasclot how long you veg that Dippy Ellsy for?


4-5 weeks mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2013)

some trees hem lad.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 23, 2013)

Mate I gotta fit another 5 psychosis in there next week gonna be a bit of a squeeze in there but fukit the more weed the better


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2013)

smokeingdog said:


> if u in the uk i do a 100 mile trip 4 that clone off u my m8,i bought few oz of it a few year ago,u could smell it when i was standing at me front door putting the key in an it was sitting in a draw in the kitchengod knows what the post man thought


save urself the miles and buy some Dippy Ellsy http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=12


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 4, 2013)

So there IS someone left with their old thread still running!!! 
How's tricks mate, it would take me half an hour just to ckeck back a few pages, but i guess your running some funkness of a skunky sort. That ' Dippy Ellsie ' Looks something Ras ! Not that the others dont looke great. Nice n lush.


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2013)

fucking hell some one else is subscribed excellent stuff. Ill try and get some picis today and tell the thread whats a happening to westys shit lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2013)

fuckin brutal lollipopping rasc! Some nice trees. Been waiting for one of our trustees to have a go at the cali connect gear, I did Blackwater got a shit stunted lemon larry then thought is give one last roll at the dice n just picked up pre 98bubba bx. Heard its hermi prone tho so its getting dm reverse as standard

What's your pick so far? Orginal sour d? Bet dippy spanks em


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 5, 2013)

I'llhave to take a coppy off that link, everytime i log in to BB throught the S.O.S site its just the same first handfull of strains that comes up ? I remember seeing these other's on here at some point but wondered what was happening. 
Think i'll try the Dippy's myself or the Souther Cherm. Is there anybody got snap's of that one yet?


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2013)

ive taken pics but need to find my photoshop to sort the colours ooot lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 5, 2013)

I just ran through lgp's thread there, and seeing the Dippy's on the 12/12 from seed run i think it might have tipped the scale's their way. I was pondering over the Southers Charm's, But going to get some either way before their ' GONE '


----------



## rasclot (Mar 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin brutal lollipopping rasc! Some nice trees. Been waiting for one of our trustees to have a go at the cali connect gear, I did Blackwater got a shit stunted lemon larry then thought is give one last roll at the dice n just picked up pre 98bubba bx. Heard its hermi prone tho so its getting dm reverse as standard
> 
> What's your pick so far? Orginal sour d? Bet dippy spanks em


ive done 3 cc strains before this lot so far with good results I've done 4 Buddha Tahoe og all 4 were strong hitters 1 was a sour pheno the 1 i reveged the rest were the same as each other all nice n I've done a Tahoe og she was lanky but really sweet tastin westy had a cut of that 1 n 1 freeby don't know wot it was but it was a knock out no cuts of any part from the Tahoe og
Hopefully there's a keeper in there from cc n the dippy is lookin very nice il post sum pics of her on the weekend Ras


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

Swerve seems to get a lot of shit, but then I seen a lot of really decent stuff from CC as well....swings and roundabouts isn't it.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 5, 2013)

southern charm



cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 5, 2013)

That's the shot's ive been looking for!!! Now im back in two mind's ? Stunning pic's cof, mabe a keep-sake pkt that i'll not be able to leave alone and have up asap lol, but going to grab a couple pack's i think. See what freebie's this lot give out 
a Mug would be nice.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 5, 2013)

I have one that is to be harvested tonight and I'll get some pics before the chop.
There are two phenos as to shape and the one being trimmed is of the bushy type, she does this on her own without being toppped or lst'd.


 
cof


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 5, 2013)

man can't wait for my S.C to do that.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 5, 2013)

the bushy southern charm





she has the fruity smell of jake blue


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2013)

nice work CoF, kinda makes me wanna hold fire on my pics now i found photoshop lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2013)

Heres the state of play in my bedroom or brazil as we like to call it lol. I got 4 dogs and a co and a pk and one livers chronic in one tent and a casey 2 x psychosis's and a chronic livers in the other.










accidently broke this one bad hanging by a thread.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2013)

Whoa there westy what happen







Hope all is well, im sitting here eating a "satsuma" and thought of you and your fam, hope all is well.


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2013)

I dont know whats happening with the psycho killer, I had it growing alright in veg and soon as i 12 it its died lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

gaffer tape fixes all!!! nice shots cof man, i might have to buy a pack myself lol. i wonder if BB will give me a discount eh. 

that pk looks seriously fubar westy!? my wee lemon pledge is doing canny


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2013)

well maybe u can treat it better than me lol it obviously dunt like something ive done.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

doubtful fella. must be lockout or something, i'd pot on again and calmag it maybe, tiny bit of feed


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2013)

Its been on water and light bat guano tea.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2013)

any colour come back? hard to tell with the hps. new buds growing?


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2013)

well its kinda pale yellow boardering on white nd the buds aint busting thats for sure for 4 weeks 12/12


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2013)

How's tricks geezer! Do you still do the iso oil thingy? I got this BHO tube that just looks useless, had some iso left lying, done a batch then covered the hash/oil with 1 1/2 g of goodness out bottom of grinder. Its wicked 

Hope all's good man, im on babysitting duties tonight so mabe catch you later

cgg


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2013)

things are good, Hattie did a jump the other day i think it scared her lol. Dog will be eight weeks next weekend ffs


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2013)

hahah, wee jambo jim is still a wee shortie, but mouth getting bigger lol. Great to see it all happen again, that's him just off to his scratcher! Just having one of my laced paper n Exo cheese filled banger's 

Stick in mate

cgg


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2013)

The little H went up at 7 to bed and we wont see her till nine ish tomoz morning woohoo


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 8, 2013)

I look forward to those nights!! Lucky DOG.


----------



## duchieman (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey there mr. west! Just popping into RIU to see how things are and thought I'd stop in and say hi! Hope you're well man.


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2013)

Im very well thank you duchie, good to see u back on the boards. I think im gonna put the pk's and deep blue x livers into flower in small pots just to sex them out lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

Bet that's going to be a sweet cross fred. fast a the fruitious lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2013)

I haddnt thought of crossing them to be honest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

i was meaning the deep blues x livers. 8 weeker and an 8 n a bit weeker should come out about 8 weeker lmao


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2013)

Ah yeah get ya now lol. I should of grown these yonks ago but didnt have the room


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

i have loads of stuff like that too. i need a new house with a third bedroom ad a new bb tent lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2013)

Third bedroom would be cool. LoL a bb tent lol, i had a bb gun wen i was a kid lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2013)

me too, little gat gun i think they were called. fired darts at stuffed cereal boxes along the kitchen . page of memories here today fred lol.


----------



## mr west (Mar 9, 2013)

we are the next generation old men. New and improved


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2013)

I like it bru. The coolest batch of old grumpy men yet.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 9, 2013)

You'll have a phd from putting up with my bs.


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2013)

you are the grand poobah, with skills and wisdom, lead us into this autumn CoF oh CoF. Huzzah!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2013)

hahahah my gf actually calls me grumplestiltskin sometimes lol. i'm a tetchy git when i'm tired.


----------



## Dookz (Mar 11, 2013)

this is a good thread, i have 2 big buddha cheese growing, and i gotta say they both seem identical bushy and short, i just topped both plants after 30 days of veg, now im gonna veg for another 30 days... 

i see some people say there genetics are all over the charts? i kno alot of people who have grown BBC, theyve all come out with 3 diff phenos but maybe i got lucky with the 2 cheese that i got.... hows everyone doing in here??


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2013)

Pretty good thanks Dookz. Still waiting for a friend to sort me a cheese cut back out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2013)

i think i labelled the lemon pledge cut exo by mistake lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i think i labelled the lemon pledge cut exo by mistake lol


should be easy to tell appart tho init?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2013)

hahahah aye, seeing as i got rid of the exo lmao the mother is in flower just showing first girly bits.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 15, 2013)

The dippy is startin to smell cheesier than cheese


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 15, 2013)

rasclot said:


> The dippy is startin to smell cheesier than cheese


Test result are in on the dippy and they were raving about her. This was the pheno that smelled like fruit and the buds are so heavy that the limbs won't support them. Can't get enough of a good thing.


cof


----------



## rasclot (Mar 15, 2013)

How long did it take for them to finish mate?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 15, 2013)

rasclot said:


> How long did it take for them to finish mate?


I went 9 and 10 weeks with the 10 being the prefered choice.
With the shorter, bushy version I went 9 weeks and they were done.


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 16, 2013)

I cant remember the last time I had some thing go aslong as 9 weeks lol. That dippy is a belter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm getting excited about it seeing yours rasc. Cheesier than cheese.....blimey


----------



## rasclot (Mar 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm getting excited about it seeing yours rasc. Cheesier than cheese.....blimey


It's 6 weeks in 12/12 tomorrow got really high hopes for this 1 looks like it can pump out a decent yeild aswel


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2013)

So heres some of my plants, a casey and 2 psychos and a chronic livers and the poor effort that was the lemon pk. Also a dog my #1 pheno at 7 weeks getting chopped for the devils rent.









































also the 6 pks waiting for sexy parts to show.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 22, 2013)

Thumbs up buddy. lol. Those little pk's sure are cute looking.


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2013)

yeah they been in bout two weeks and i need to have a good look at them soon.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice colas in the second pic n that dog looks lush mate
my dippy is so cheesy smellin it's unreal amazes me every time I have a lil rub looks like she wil take 10 weeks+ with massive yields great work mate Ras


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2013)

gotta love the dippy


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2013)

lets all do the dip and slide......


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 22, 2013)

DST said:


> lets all do the dip and slide......


too much dippy and you'll slide into sleep.


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2013)

fucking snow here ffs, spoze i could use t to make hash?? possible


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2013)

you can use snow to make hash, but some people may get anal and say there are extra particles in rain and snow....me, I found it to be grand.


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2013)

maybe a snow and ice combination for something a bit jaggy, ah nadgers i just realised the water butt will be out of bounds frozen taps an that.


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2013)

Just spotted 4 out of the 6 pk's are boys ffs, grr


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 23, 2013)

looking goood west


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2013)

mr west said:


> Just spotted 4 out of the 6 pk's are boys ffs, grr


i had same thing with my sweet n sours fella. but give them time n you never know if you get the lemon pledge to BX to the cut your laughing imo. i'd release it as a separate to the foosty. both banging or maybe bx to both n see what comes.

see what you mean about the one you ad, i had a butchers at mine and it looked spot on so far?! though it's still labelled exo ffs.


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2013)

i think the lpk cut is a funny eater and would probably do better in organic rather than potponics lol or maybe it was just lockout i didnt spot or something.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

i was wondering as well, i was going to ask how hot the coco was, was it re used? flushed or not or just rinsed through? i've been using ripen but i know that's just weak PK. 

if you remember a while back my exo clone just wouldn't fatten budwise and i couldn't figure out why. well, looks like the clone is about to do the same thing. all my other from seed and clone plants do fine in the same coco and nute regime. it's baffling me. not hard i know haha

anyway run me down on what you've tried with that lpk fella, calmag or epsom? flushed it then weak fed it right?


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2013)

ok so ur going to expose my shoddyness lmao. Ive stopped using pk and am just using plant majic coco a+b i have tried it at 4ml per 1.5ltr an 2ml to 1.5 ltr. Maybe more is more i dunno, the only other thing i use is bat shit tea. Always plant younguns in fresh coco.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

hahah i just want to get to the bottom of it, i'm about to mother the cut ya know! lol trying to find out where we're going wrong. cos we know the exo and it's fine yieldwise and my plant was well under where it should have been. at least by 50% i reckon. though it looked healthy in every way as far as i could tell.

nah don't think more is more. was the snip all purple stemmed when you got it? bat shit tea should provide enough N for it along with a baby dose of a&b should have been fine especially with new coco. weird one. I'll go and take a snap of what i've labelled exo.  i think i just forgot to label it at all and exo was the previous occupant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

looks like it's vegging away happily.




did take a while to kick off though. stem's thick as for a young plant. have you got a mother or other clones?


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah looks good and i think it is a very slow veg. I sent u the best cut of the three cuts i took and i only got one survived. Im waiting for new growth on that one so long way off mothering it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

i can't think how long i've had the clone now but it's been slow aye. though it's got a fair bit of competition for light at the minute. my next round need potting up but i'm putting it off for the extra time the dogs need. i'll send you one back if you want lol. 

my pal who put my filter in while i was away the other week was round earlier, you should have seen the look on his face when i said the lemon pledge is back 

[video=youtube_share;E24wg-eFnI8]http://youtu.be/E24wg-eFnI8[/video]


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2013)

lol im hoping the cut i got will come good. The one that i took the other day was only at 7 weeks 12 but it fucking nails ya lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

i do remember it having some kick to it. last i toked of it was in de shtinky room. i think this next crop may just cover me for buying a waterfarm or two. thinking dwc smelly fingerez as it's the longer of the 3 strains. dog and lemon pledge for the waterfarms.


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2013)

wouldnt mind a smelly fingers, woukld i have the seeds in my stash? what was it called b4?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2013)

nah man i don't think you'll have any smelly cherry x SLH maybe though? i'll take sips off it when i do my next round, it does throw the odd naner, yorkshireman advised. i got a bottle of reverse and haven't seen any. 

it's 10-11 weeks and has no body stone to it at all. straight up buzz.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 25, 2013)

If a was u Don ad pay the extr £15 and buy the aquafarm,bigger rez n less fuckin about changin all the time as the plant gets bigger. 4 weeks veg n no unexpected probs you'l pull 15 at least. Ma biggest haul was a click from a 6 foot xmas tree lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

oh a couple are being 'budgeted' for out of this crop


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 25, 2013)

If u werent so far away m8 u could test drive mine,jst needs a clean lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2013)

I was looking at building one but it isn't cost effective. The readymade is much easier for sure.


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2013)

I had a headband cut sat in a baby jar with the water bout 4mm underneath the end of the stem for a few days and thye warmth in my veg area must be so that the small space of the baby jar made a 100% humidity and the cut had two lill white nubs on it when i put it in clonex and a jifffy yesterday. It wasnt planed like this it was just my slackness that was the reason the water wasnt topped up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2013)

hahahah and here's me having cloning probs left right n center. which do you want to be ? ying or yang?


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2013)

Ill be yonng lol just to be awkward. I always liked the 3 fish ying yang yonng better than the regular ying yang


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Mar 26, 2013)

ez mate hows things? what u got going at the minute? im still waiting on this weather dont think its ever going to change lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2013)

mr west said:


> Ill be yonng lol just to be awkward. I always liked the 3 fish ying yang yonng better than the regular ying yang


bloody chong more like


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey Am mate fooking cold for shed growing man, is the doggy still alive?


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Mar 26, 2013)

the dog is still going mate wasnt going to lose it, its been very very slow with the cold but still healthy apart from a bit of pm on the bottom of it. how was the smoke off the youngen u had???


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2013)

It was nice the qq? tasted of livers, just took a cut off it again ready to flower the big plant lol. Gonna keep it till i get the livers back.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Mar 26, 2013)

yeah the qq? either 2toke or a pk male so id say it was the 2 toke that got to it, cant be bad at all if ur keeping it around.


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2013)

it was a nice yielder so im happy to keep it at the min lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

tasted of livers? is this an accidental spluffing of the QQ cos there's no livers in it?!


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2013)

am said it was prolly a 2toke that spluffed it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

Ahh gotcha. Heads a bit cloudy this morning...


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2013)

and 2toke is pk x livers right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

spot on matey, tho so far it seems to b mostly pk leaning other than the cut i had. i've flowered the mother but it's going strong down the road


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2013)

flavours of the pk should be grapey skunky lemoney hazey.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

bloody lovely was the taste i got haha


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2013)

just planted 4 pk x jtr's last night. Hoping for a lemoney male to run with the lemon pk cut.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2013)

double lemon. noice!


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2013)

well none of the 4 pk males has anything i like about em, ie they dunt smell much lol. I think ill ditch em and go for the bx jtr hopefully lol should get at least one male from the 4 i planted. Also planted 4 dog x k2 just for shits and giggabites


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2013)

The jtr/jake blue is one of my favorites. There are a couple in mid bloom now.
I had a nice male and he is a possible culprit in the accidental fall breeding.


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2013)

oh shit i forgot about them lol. So who got spluffed in the accidental breeding CoF?


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 27, 2013)

Oglarry, casey jones and southern charm and some that I didn't label. I have grown some testers and they are good enough to warrant a pheno search and some breeding partners.
I let a friend have some of the jtr/jake blue-either jake the ripper or blue ripper-and she loved it for it's smell, taste, and help with her cancer treatment-mentally and physically.


cof


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah anything with the jtr is good for pain. and anything with the livers in it is good for well being and calm.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 31, 2013)

What's up Co. Cheese! Hope all's we'll and you got good weather to go rolling egg's with the princess!

cgg


----------



## mr west (Mar 31, 2013)

its been bitter cold with no outside action the last week or so. Bloody council tried to charge us for an extra bedrooom we dont have lol. No boubt they gonna be messing me benifits up next month. Chopped a casey s1 at 49 days and its very alright lol. So glad i got thre cuts of it ready to pot on, just need me giro so i can buy coco lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 31, 2013)

mr west said:


> its been bitter cold with no outside action the last week or so. Bloody council tried to charge us for an extra bedrooom we dont have lol. No boubt they gonna be messing me benifits up next month. Chopped a casey s1 at 49 days and its very alright lol. So glad i got thre cuts of it ready to pot on, just need me giro so i can buy coco lol.


I did'nt know you still ran with the Casey, its one my all time fav's and just cant seem to find an s1 that does'nt hermie ( alot  ). I fakkin loved the C.J, going to give it another go and hope for the best. The Caseyband x ive got just now in around week 6 is got good taste and nice colour but cant put my finger on a heavy leaning C.J pheno . Its a funny one this, with me re-vegging it, then the thrip/slow grow left it with LOT'S of shoot's i should have removed, but, the top's are all brown pistil's receded right into bud as if proper ready, but it seem's a bit quick and the rest of the plant looks like it need's another 2-3 week's. I'll get a snap up later, i just dont know to chop it and make space as i dont think its going to change much, and the veggie girls are getting a bit BIG.
I hear you on the council thingy with the room ect.... They never seem to stop hassling me for one thing or another! Bunch of pirate's mate!


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2013)

yeah after losing the cj cut and getting fed up with waiting for my m8 to give me a cut ive been planting the odd cj s1 to try and reget the lovely funky perfumey stuff, had a monster that tasted like white widow very disappointing lol canny smoke tho. This is my second sattempt to regain the casey and i think it may be a keeper.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

i guess I could always go back with tail between legs and ask the lads for another CJ cut.....Mine was killed when I was on holiday, my mates good at doing that. In fact it wasn't even killed, it just plain disappeared.

I was back at the Pump Station for a steak the other night with my Mum. Our pal Ricardo wasn't there though, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2013)

That was good eats in the pump house. Mmmm I'm having steak tonight, blew 20 quid on 4 nice sirloins for tonight. I'm thinking Dianne sauce.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

Roquefort roquefort roquefort!!!!!


----------



## rasclot (Apr 1, 2013)

DST said:


> i guess I could always go back with tail between legs and ask the lads for another CJ cut.....Mine was killed when I was on holiday, my mates good at doing that. In fact it wasn't even killed, it just plain disappeared.
> 
> I was back at the Pump Station for a steak the other night with my Mum. Our pal Ricardo wasn't there though, lol.


That c.j was well nice smoked that at grey area was it the same cut from devils harvest?


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

aye, Ras the boys from Devils gave me the cut.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey Fred, Dr Greenhorn was asking if the Dippy Ellsy would be a good grower for outdoor, slightly wet conditions. I assume he mean Hawaii, lol.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 1, 2013)

My dippy is a sativa leanin pheno 10 weeks+ for this 1 she's gonna be a banger aswel as big yield! cheesey goodness is all that's gonna come from her 8 weeks today can't wait til chopy chop!


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2013)

DST said:


> Roquefort roquefort roquefort!!!!!


Good man bringing it back to cheese lmao. I loved that pumphouse place. My m8 whom i used to live opposite has the casey cut that we had and the cheese an livers, feels like every time i see him im asking for a cut lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2013)

with good reason westy  i'm well happy the PK lemon pledge is back and bushing well. i've just bit the bullet n got an aquafarm and that's what's going in it.


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2013)

well the dippy much like its parents are a bit susceptible to pm but i think Hawaii has a different weather to England lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2013)

i'm trying to reduce numbers and the fairy keeps turning up with bangers. i'm going to have 6 mothers all worth keeping in the rotation. 

what's a man to do!?!


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2013)

All that pressure of keeping a banger too, gets a bit obsessive lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2013)

i know. i'm goin to have to decide between Cindy's dog and the one i've chosen. the lemon pledge is a deffo, as is the psycho if i can ever manage a successful set of snips to try and reverse ffs. the fingerez to fem too. a new C99 cross from cinders too.

EDIT: Forgot to ad dippy ellsy to that list.

i know i'll end up popping more too. going to cross the berry run with the K2 and the smelly cherry stud, those will be projects for next year i think fucksake next year!?!


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2013)

I keep forgetting the Dippy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2013)

mr west said:


> well the dippy much like its parents are a bit susceptible to pm but i think Hawaii has a different weather to England lol.


thanks for the info. I've had my eye on the dippy for awhile already. I'll be ordering some once I get my seed order all worked out. but ya, the dippy is on my list. it's gonna be grown in a greenhouse with a controlled environment so that should help too. 

thanks again gang  you guys have a good one


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 1, 2013)

Aye, what i'd swap or give for a cut of the C.J as before. The 2 i grew without incident were from DST and yourself, but had na' luck finding one like it, not sure if you remember the cross i done with it and the pk male. THAT was a banger but also got sadly lost and pip's confiscated!!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll get it bk, I'm seeing the old boy laters even tho this cut I got seems spot on lol. Less than six weeks till I make an honest woman out of the princess lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

More like she is making an honest man out of you ya nutter! lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2013)

Lol, I'll never be tamed just anesthetized lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

mr west said:


> I keep forgetting the Dippy.


Dippy wake n' bake


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 2, 2013)

I second that.

Dippy had a VERY LOUD smell that carries. Like the fart of a skunk who had eaten some rotten fruit. Delightful smoke, but do it in private or everyone will know.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2013)

that'll be that clone only reek we have over this edge of the pond cof! times 3!!! livers psycho and that cheeeeeeeeese


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2013)

Dippy eggs and dippy ellsey


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2013)

Soldiers a plenty or are we talking cream eggs, tis Easter after all!


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2013)

mr west said:


> So heres some of my plants, a casey and 2 psychos and a chronic livers and the poor effort that was the lemon pk. Also a dog my #1 pheno at 7 weeks getting chopped for the devils rent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are cinders mate a pic of the casey s1


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2013)

So does this count? 

[video=youtube;DinrxdjTTAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DinrxdjTTAE[/video]

If not there are MANY more vids out there lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2013)

Cheese is cheese even if its wrapped in cellophane


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2013)

Heres whats in the tents today


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

man i dunno whether its the hps glare but those babies need water n fast. some of the others look overwatered and some look fried?! what the hells going on westy?

whats the big tall one with all bud and crispy sugar leaves? psycho aye? where did the fans go?


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2013)

the yins in the litter try were fed jus after pics took and yeah the sorry fuck is psycho. fans fell on the floor all crispy like. Im thinking this plant majic is guph, gonnabuy some canna and see if thats it. took a trip top my local hydro shop the other day lol, why was i paying 16 quid to get coco delivered here wen i can pop 5 mins down the road and get it for a tenner and i dunt have to wait lol doh!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

mr west said:


> the yins in the litter try were fed jus after pics took and yeah the sorry fuck is psycho. fans fell on the floor all crispy like. Im thinking this plant majic is guph, gonnabuy some canna and see if thats it. took a trip top my local hydro shop the other day lol, why was i paying 16 quid to get coco delivered here wen i can pop 5 mins down the road and get it for a tenner and i dunt have to wait lol doh!!!


my psycho's looking pretty ropey, but other than bloody thips i'm doing good, got some hard decisions to make this summer, going down to try dwc i've got half dozen really good producers and not room for 6 other 

I went to my local hydro place, a while back for coco. i know the lad that works here and he'l deliver!? only just telt me.


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2013)

LOL have u used them loads like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

Used what before?


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2013)

ur local hydro store. the psychos in the new tent are doing a little bit better on 2ml per 1.5l of water but the leafs still dieing at an alarming rate lol. The chronic livers i got smells fucking funky, more so than str8 livers lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2013)

aye just for thew coco like to be fair, but being in the circle things are always a bit cheaper I pick the phone up to basement lighting and the guy knows who i am lol

the head shop i was talking about, getting them to do the pips from the shop was who said he'd deliver

pics of the leaves? thousand words n all that guffe, i usually stick a cardboard piece to block the light while i take those shots


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2013)

heres the chron liv.


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2013)

well I have come to the conclusion the thing wrong with my grow is im not using any snake oils at all. No boosters or pk supplements, I used to use hammer head pk . Was wondering if anyone has any good recommendations?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

The canna coco a & b, the one that turns dead root into food, the name escapes me cannzyme and pk 13/14 tho certain folk might say that's surplus snake oil. Other than that if your going to stay non organic, there's allsorts of different balances of p and k, and trace elements, hammerhead, big bud. Or molasses or ripen. Tho its all balls. Keeping the thing in best condition will make you happy all round.


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2013)

Ive been wanting to go organic but am not sure the best way to go about things.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 12, 2013)

I know the feeling mate. It's all so daunting.


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2013)

yes daunting is a good word for it. Finding something that will work with my coco would help lol. Maybe its just different bat shit teas is all i need lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

I reckon you can be just as anal with either. Still all has to balance


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 12, 2013)

mr west said:


> yes daunting is a good word for it. Finding something that will work with my coco would help lol. Maybe its just different bat shit teas is all i need lol.


I'm using a coco, fine peat mix that works well. I believe you could use whodat's tea for a complete souce of nutrients.


cof


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

And dare I ask, what made you come to that conclusion my good man? 

my recommendation, get your veg (or foundation) nutrients/medium sorted out and the flowering works itself. (but Don already knows that, lol)



mr west said:


> well I have come to the conclusion the thing wrong with my grow is im not using any snake oils at all. No boosters or pk supplements, I used to use hammer head pk . Was wondering if anyone has any good recommendations?


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2013)

I got some peat mix compo for the garden maybe i should mix it with coco and suck it and see.


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2013)

DST said:


> And dare I ask, what made you come to that conclusion my good man?
> 
> my recommendation, get your veg (or foundation) nutrients/medium sorted out and the flowering works itself. (but Don already knows that, lol)


Well I wasnae hp with how its been going since we moved house. I said to my self what am I not doing that I was doing at the flat and I ran out of my pk boost mix just after moving in. So I recon I better do somit soon or carry on being disappointed with my grow.


----------



## rasclot (Apr 13, 2013)

Mate I've been tight on nutes the last few grows n my yields have seen better days! boost n pk must work lol


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

I use dry nutrients in my medium, along with the compost I make so it's a bit different for me. I reckon if you are just in coco with a base nute then a supplement will definitely help. I certainly was happy when using my base nute and pk13/14, they were organic as well so I was happy with that. I have a bottle of pk13/14 sitting here as well. I can add a bit into the fairys satchel when she collects the tomato clone for LGP?


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2013)

D, U R A Starr. Dunt spoze u could slipp a few blue pits in aswell?, feel im missing out lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

Nae bovver mate, it's on the list.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

mr west said:


> D, U R A Starr. Dunt spoze u could slipp a few blue pits in aswell?, feel im missing out lol.


I think you and I are the only ones not growing the blue pit.


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2013)

jig i only ever see u grow one BB strain, wasnt sure if u were into them lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I think you and I are the only ones not growing the blue pit.


I don't have her either.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

mr west said:


> jig i only ever see u grow one BB strain, wasnt sure if u were into them lol.


It's cuz I usually do clones. I only popped beans twice now. First time was disaster, but it's where the So Cal Dog cut came from. Second time was when I ran Gen and Who's gear last summer. That went well enough for me to consider popping beans again. It's the timing that I don't like. Clones I go and buy when I want and they ready. Anyways, I been meaning to grow out the Psycho killer for a long time.

And you must not know how much I've spent on BB gear. If you did you'd know I was into them.  Even if they are a bunch of pricks. 

You know... supchaka found something funny on youtube the other day. You should go there and search 'High Times Breeders Boutique' and see what comes up.  The guys sounds so intelligent lololol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2013)

Lmao u see the freaky looking bloke in the background nearly fall off his stool? They look a dodgy lot for sure lmaro.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 13, 2013)

mr west said:


> Lmao u see the freaky looking bloke in the background nearly fall off his stool? They look a dodgy lot for sure lmaro.


a rather motley looking crew...I was surprised the camera crew showed up without armed guards.


cof


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2013)

I think cuz they were heavily sedated the camera crew felt at ease lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 13, 2013)

mr west said:


> I think cuz they were heavily sedated the camera crew felt at ease lol.


They must have sampled some Breeders Boutique gear.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 13, 2013)

LOL... it was the funniest thing. Those BB guys kept loading people bowls the size of my thumb. And most of the folks at the cup seemed to be almost recreational smokers. Some weren't clear on how to work the bong. The looks in the eyes of some of them was a look of panic... like "please help me". It was actually really entertaining. The real joys were the guys who fancied themselves big smokers, asking for some erl on top. Take a big rip and spend the next few mins coughing up a lung. One dude kept talking about blasting off. I think I took a picture or video of him or something. Good peeps there at the cup. And good vibes around the BB booth.

Swerve smoked me out with some tahoe at his booth. I went over there to talk to him, before I say hello he says, "do you want a bowl" I said sure. He loads it and turns away to talk to his friend. When I was done I tried to say thanks or say something but he wasn't interested. I don't think Cali Connection is big because of customer service lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2013)

The blast off guy was a gem hahahaha. Im more of a joint rather than a bong type of guy, I was easily killed.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

tears rolling down face, nice one Jiggles, lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 13, 2013)

"I think one thing is like strains are becoming really popular"
Man, that must have been a blast! I'm sure the lot of ya are no fun at all! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2013)

it did get to the stage where those bb guys were making folks finish their half toked bongs and watching them try n say something afterwards was quite entertaining. don't think it did the sales pitch any good though


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 14, 2013)

Did you notice that the longer the spokesman talked, the emptier the booth became?


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 14, 2013)

I do remember him smelling a bit off.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Did the TSA take your deodorant for being .2 g overweight? 
Or did the the DOG rub off on ya?


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2013)

I think the dog got to all of us but it cant be blamed for that guys beard lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 22, 2013)

Looking good dude, what size root pouches are you using??


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2013)

8ltr i fink dude, i need to get some more. Hows ur grow gwan?


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2013)

Thats ridiculous, nine posts and so much reputation lol


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 22, 2013)

It's either the ladies or good ole' Rab

You have fans!
I'm a sucker for bud pr*n!


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2013)

young bud pron, still need to get about 4 plants potted up and settled in. Then ill be happy im running at full strength and not wasting money lighting the floor lol.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 22, 2013)

mr west said:


> 8ltr i fink dude, i need to get some more. Hows ur grow gwan?


Sweet they are the same as the ones I use. Need more myself but didn't know if it was worth getting bigger??

grow hasn't been to shabby at all in the last 4mths had some really nice dippy's and my dippy widows. I have been growing monsters only being able to fit 4 in to flower at a time. But I've come to the end of that now and going to start doing between 6 and 8 at a time.

your theory of verging to the size of a washing machine really works lol


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 22, 2013)

mr west said:


> Thats ridiculous, nine posts and so much reputation lol


Good to see old friends greeting me back and sharing the love!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2013)

Ive been playing catch up since we moved, things have been pretty shit really, scraping from one 7 week chop to the next lol


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 22, 2013)

Ah yeah but just coz I'm growing monsters doesn't mean I've been getting high yields, think the max I had was 2 1/2 off one plant. Was taking one every week n smoking it in a week mostly lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2013)

yep a plant a week is bout what ive been getting.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 22, 2013)

Got any puppies atm?


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2013)

Dogs? I got two phenos in my veg but very small atm


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

We underestimate your sneakyness Mr West, hehe.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 23, 2013)

mr west said:


> Dogs? I got two phenos in my veg but very small atm


Yeah lol, little dogs = puppies, may have to whisper in the fairies ear and see what she can do, only once the pups are ready to leave the mother tho lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2013)

well the mothers are pups themselfs, also got a couple of dog regs seedlings at a young stage too lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2013)

we playing guess the old user new username game again here? lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2013)

Its GreenThumb2k10 he forgot his password the twat lol


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2013)

It's a game we seem to be playing a lot these days, lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2013)

Stranger danger not necessarily lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> It's either the ladies or good ole' Rab
> 
> You have fans!
> I'm a sucker for bud pr*n!


Im a sucker for bud and the occasional porn lol


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 24, 2013)

As a complete and utter fucking stoner I have learnt from this and now write all my passwords down. T...........'wait for it'...........WAT!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2013)

Does no one fancy a go at guessing whaT STRAIns i got going from the pics lol?


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2013)

thats a no then. I feel like the old lady who lived in the weed shoe, got so many plants I dunt know what to do lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

mr west said:


> Does no one fancy a go at guessing whaT STRAIns i got going from the pics lol?


I don't have xray vision so unfortunately cannot see through the picture of your roof and into your attic......or I would have guessed. 

You are confusing me Mr West?


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2013)

Thats actually a pic of a wind turbine from out my bedroom window, I have been stoned recently sorry for any confusion, I should of attached the pics 


mr west said:


> View attachment 2626697View attachment 2626716View attachment 2626715View attachment 2626712View attachment 2626711View attachment 2626710View attachment 2626709View attachment 2626708View attachment 2626707View attachment 2626706View attachment 2626705View attachment 2626704View attachment 2626703View attachment 2626702View attachment 2626701View attachment 2626700View attachment 2626717


bugger knows if the pics will work now


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2013)

I should relly go and take more pics cuz they look slightly different now


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

Is this not the rare strain of mj called, WhitusClothepegussativa.....???


mr west said:


> Thats actually a pic of a wind turbine from out my bedroom window, I have been stoned recently sorry for any confusion, I should of attached the pics
> 
> 
> bugger knows if the pics will work now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

hahahahaah i've been stoned recently lmfbo when aren't you baked westy lad, whats the big tall sativa diva? diipy?


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2013)

this one is one pheno of my two psycho killers.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

JTR leaner eh lol. I'm reet looking forward to getting some lemon pledge in my lungs


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

dam, I want some lemon pledge!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

trade ya for the livers


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2013)

In looks yes but it seems to have the foosty shmell lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

say whaaaaaat? it's the foosty?! i may have to pop a bunch of pledge pips if that's the case westy. thought this was the pledge cut you gave your man over the way?


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2013)

nah it was a pk from seed i got 4 males all of which were kack generic smelling and two fems, one of which looks like jtr but smells foosty and the other is shorter but still foosty. The lemon is still in veg waiting on pots to be potted on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

ah right, i was thinking it was the pledge cut. was right looking forward to it


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2013)

The pk is the one on the far left at the front so u can see not quite ready for cuts lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

Lol yeah. Am just thankful its still about mate.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

you should sell out and feminise it Fred, lol.


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2013)

Me, sellout lmao I aint sold in yet lol. Anyway I havent got the stuff or know how to make the suff.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

Can be easily arranged


----------



## jigfresh (May 2, 2013)

Is everyone getting excited over there?


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2013)

What, about the wedding lol? More like deranged blind panic but Im hiding it well lol.


----------



## jigfresh (May 2, 2013)

Ahhhh.... I remember that feeling. It's more of an event to survive than enjoy. The guests enjoy it at least lol. Early congrats you two.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

Just make sure you don't walk too much before hand mate, don't want that peg of yours going all over the shop when you are in front of everyone, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (May 2, 2013)

And no tea for 24 hours beforehand.


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2013)

Beer all the way lol. It wont be as enduring as the week of the cup lol and that was fineish lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

dollars to doughnuts your in tears afore lgp bru

i was cream crackered for a week after the cup


----------



## Hemlock (May 3, 2013)

Morning ALL

LOL Don wtf is a cream cracker??? LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

rhyming slang for knackered mate.


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2013)

For sure Ill be the first one greeting, thats why we aint having any music at the ceremony to stop me crying like a baby lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2013)

bless you big softy lol


----------



## colocowboy (May 3, 2013)

Not stopped me from sobbin' my lady got a snotty teary "kiss ur bride" lol


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Not stopped me from sobbin' my lady got a snotty teary "kiss ur bride" lol


thats cool, I recon Ill be the same lol.


----------



## colocowboy (May 3, 2013)

The thing that was cool was that she was the only one who noticed except the padre.... lol
no pics of it


----------



## jigfresh (May 3, 2013)

I was just a bumbling fool. I couldn't think, preacher was saying my vows for me to repeat and I would say them before he was done. He said i should slow down a bit... i told him to quit saying so much at one time... i can't be asked to remember 15 words at a time. I lucky i didn't pee myself or faint. Was all a bit overwhelming.


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2013)

Well we have kept the cerimoney simple with as little words as possible ll


----------



## rasclot (May 3, 2013)

Congrats on the wedding westy n LPG wish u all the best for the future hope u both spend many happy years together  Ras


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2013)

Cheers Ras mate, hows ur little one doing?


----------



## rasclot (May 3, 2013)

Great mate she's a beauty started to smile bout a week ago puts a smile on my face wen u see her in the mornin b4 work loving it hatty must b 1-2 now ?


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2013)

Aww bless mate love em. Yeah Hattie will be two in bout 3 months, not long atall. If anyone thought growing pot seeded their life up, try having a kid lmao.


----------



## jigfresh (May 5, 2013)

A little different than asking your mate you come round and water the plants eh? 

Shame crystal palace couldn't grab a few more points.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2013)

ll i meant to say speeded their life up lol. Palace had a good result yesterday and will be playing their long standing rivals Brighton in the play offs. How are u jiggy not long now. 15 and half weeks till Hattie is two and urs is due init? 21st august.


----------



## jigfresh (May 5, 2013)

Had totally forgot the date. How mad. Our little ones gonna be born almost the same time. We're due the 20th, but I say the 22nd. Split the difference and you have magic. 

Can't wait. Hattie can give little Hannah tips on growing into a nice young girl.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2013)

We will have to get her on skype lol then lol


----------



## DST (May 6, 2013)

We had a civil wedding so someone from the local council married us. We hired out a nice gaff though (a canal house). I thought it was funny as the guy had a hammer like he was at an auction, and when we were married he smacked the hammer like I had just bought my wife,


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2013)

thats cool, we're jus doing it in the registry office, which is in the council buildings and will take place in the mayors parlor lol. Im starting to shit meself now as its looming up fast. Need to chop something today and the only thing i got is a 8 week in purple wreck x og#18, was wanting to wat for th hairs to receed but I think i spotted a first sign of bud rot yesterday so its coming down today. Happy bank holiday >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> last crumbs of psycho


----------



## jigfresh (May 6, 2013)

DST said:


> We had a civil wedding so someone from the local council married us. We hired out a nice gaff though (a canal house). I thought it was funny as the guy had a hammer like he was at an auction, and when we were married he smacked the hammer like I had just bought my wife,


..... aaaaand sold to the fine looking gentleman in the fancy clothes. Just see the people in the back and we'll get all your info. You can take this pretty little lady home with you today!


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2013)

More like " Sold to the lady with the beard ". Im sure D wore a skirt


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2013)

Im staying home baby siting on my stag night lol. I will get propper stoned when the H is in bed tho lol.


----------



## jigfresh (May 10, 2013)

Sounds quite the party mate. If you want to smoke a joint with me on skype let me know, just gotta give me warning as it takes me roughly 30 mins to roll one up.

Have a lovely last night of freedom. lol I'm real happy for you two.


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2013)

just spent he last two hours folding pillow boxes for party favors lol, gonna have more joint then bed me thinks when 300 has finished lol. night jiggy wished id read the thread b4 getting stuck into folding and sticking lol u could of watched me lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 10, 2013)

night night mate. Have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## colocowboy (May 10, 2013)

congrats again westy, lil ganja princess!
Ya'll have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2013)

six hours to go. Nervous now lol. Must get stoned thanks for all the support lads, I wish u alll could be with me but alass never mind Ill catch u all laters with possible photos of the cake and stuff lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>peace out an that ...


----------



## scotia1982 (May 11, 2013)

Good luck matey hope u's have a gr8 day


----------



## curious old fart (May 11, 2013)

We're all behind you. Someone' has to make a barracade to keep you from running.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2013)

much love t you brother, long years of happiness for all you 3.


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2013)

Had a fucking awesome day, the weather didnt hold out too well and at one point it hailed. There ws also an awesome double rainbow. I havent seen any of the pics yet. I only had a few pints so dint have a hanger today lol. The cake was fantastic lol, its a fat freadys cat and its chocolate with chocolate chips. Ill get a pic or two up laters when ive had chance to look at them. LGP looked stunning, Im such a lucky bloke. Hattie didnt crash till bout half ten last night and not a bad sound came out of that child, she was just running round smiling at every one. I so proud.


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2013)

You had to have the rain to have a rainbow and a good analogy, for if you can weather the storms you'll find your rainbow. It was God's way of smiling on your wedding. Sounds like a wonderful day. Congratulations to the family.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2013)

Ahhhh, it all sounds so great. Just perfect. I am constantly thinking I hope my little H is like your little H. Just a joy. So happy for you all.


----------



## curious old fart (May 12, 2013)

Most people spend their lives
[video=youtube_share;ZP9_7LvT9MA]http://youtu.be/ZP9_7LvT9MA[/video]
you found yours in LGP and Hattie.
Best wishes!!!


cof


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2013)

I hadnt thought of the two rainbows as hatty and mrs west but now u pointed it out i have a lump and a tear in my eye. Just perfect CoF thanks>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 12, 2013)

Glad you all had an awesome day mate, I'm sure you will all be happy together. 

Got any iso knocking about at all mate?


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2013)

only iso i got left is full of bong oil for cleaning my bong and pipes. Its only cheap off ebay like 6 quid a liter u can buy it in 250ml for a couple of quid.


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2013)

Heres a slightly fucked up pic of me and the Mrs lol.


----------



## scotia1982 (May 12, 2013)

Dont look like the weather interfered that much matey... Glad u's had a dy to remember


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2013)

It just started raining after that pic i think, for the group shot lol.


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2013)

I did change in to my trainers for the reception and every time i looked down i thought of Rab lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2013)

mr west said:


> Heres a slightly fucked up pic of me and the Mrs lol.


absolutely beautiful mate!


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2013)

Our chocolate sponge chocolate chip wedding cake


----------



## colocowboy (May 16, 2013)

That's fun!
The flavor sounds like my kind of cake too!


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2013)

we still got like half of it lol, cake for breakfst dinner and tea all week lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

Take it its a 'straight' one for the fam eh lol


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2013)

of course, I didnt have enough pot to put in a cake lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2013)

Hahaha reception would have been quiet lol


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2013)

Hey hey congrats mr and mrs west!


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2013)

The first 45 mins of the reception was very quiet while i ran home and got my hhd with all the wedding toons on it only to get back and my hdd went spazzy and wouldnt let us copy any music onto my mates laptop. Luckily another mate had now 83 and now 84 on a memory stick that did work lol. Yes gangham style was played and of course a bit of chas and dave.


----------



## DST (May 20, 2013)

sounds like fun Fred, I could have brought "Now that's what I call Music 4" I still got it on LP, Heaven 17, Nik Kershaw, Lionel Richies, Limahl, Style Council and the Thompson Twins to name a few, lmfao....


----------



## jigfresh (May 20, 2013)

That's a lot of Now's. I didn't realize the UK started it. We are 15 years behind you. I had Now 14 in 2003 I think. Good times. Can never go wrong with Gangnam style lol


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2013)

Gangham styles not my cuppa tea but it got the princess running to the dance floor lol.


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That's a lot of Now's. I didn't realize the UK started it. We are 15 years behind you. I had Now 14 in 2003 I think. Good times. Can never go wrong with Gangnam style lol


... Stage collapse


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2013)

lol good job there was no stage to collapse, all them women running like a herd of bungalowes


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 20, 2013)

mr west said:


> Gangham styles not my cuppa tea but it got the princess running to the dance floor lol.


the Princess, or the Queen?? just thought, she may have to change her name to 'Lil Ganja Queen' lol or 'Mrs West' lol


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

I was going to say the same thing^^^^^


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 21, 2013)

Ahhh, you know what they say, great minds n all that!


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2013)

And fools seldom differ. I think the old bread knife is gonna keep her username, simply cuz its less fucking about. Shes virtually gotta buy a new passport to change her name on that and another 20 odd quid to change her name on her driving licence lol.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 21, 2013)

The joys of married life lol


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2013)

Nah them aint the joys lol........


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

It's been 6.5 years of marriage here and I still pick up packages for her in her maiden name. And half her credit cards are in her old name... she carries her expired passport to prove it's her.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

In NL the woman can ask to have her name changed but her passport still remains the same (it just has Echgenote van ......<<instert hubby's name) in very small type face aboe her real name. SO effectively, you can't change your name here....it's just a ballache if you do anyway.

Saw the pics on FB Fred, Looks like you had a nice wedding lad.


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2013)

It was a special day. Would of been cool if I wasnt the only one with pot lol.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

So you were the groom, the best man, and the usher of all things ganja like.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

I was pissed at my wedding because I didn't have any gatorade to drink. Can't stomach the stuff these days, but man was I busted up then.

Sucks you were the lone supplier for the wedding fred. It was the same story at mine, luckily I was the only one smoking.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

I had to laugh at our reception (at our house) one of the girls who worked for me at the time said, "why do people keep disappearing into that room, and not coming out?" lol.....


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

It's good it was for the green and not the white. Been to too many of those parties. HAhaha... if us boys had our way, the side room would be for the fuckers who didn't want to smoke. The rest of the house would be blazed up! Lol... us boys never get our way.


----------



## Hemlock (May 21, 2013)

DST said:


> I had to laugh at our reception (at our house) one of the girls who worked for me at the time said, "why do people keep disappearing into that room, and not coming out?" lol.....


LOLOLLLOLOLOLOL

Mr West congratulation My friend. Iv'e been married 4 times each one was hoot.
1st wedding the candle thing with all the flowers on it caught on fire.
3rd a horse ran off with the bride thank fuk for electric fences or that horse would still be running..LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2013)

That's fuckin priceless lmfao Wtf. why was she on a horse lol


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2013)

we had a begger asking for spare change outside our reception. My mate told him to do one or else and he fucked off lol


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 22, 2013)

I only wanted a pint!!


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2013)

Lol, @skyhigh, he looked healthier than you do, defo didnt look like he'd been living on the streets.


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> I only wanted a pint!!


you could of had a pint too I had a pocket full of cash and no one to buy a drink for lol. I got lots of drinks bought me I didnt have to dip in my cash stash lol. Yay !!!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 22, 2013)

Lol n there was me worried coz I didn't want to turn up with no money or gift, prob could of managed a j lol


oh well there's always mine to come!!


----------



## Hemlock (May 23, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That's fuckin priceless lmfao Wtf. why was she on a horse lol


We got married on horse back. And she got excited and squeezed the horse's side and away he went. LOL
Me and dad and brother were laughing so hard people were asking us what were we gonna do.
I said I guess wait till the horse get tired or she falls off. What a day. LOL. BTW the horse finally stopped and we got her off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

you mean you didn;t race off after her?! chivalry is dead hahaha just fuckin with ya buddy. holy shit hahahahahah man you got me rolling here, if only it was on video.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2013)

the whole office is laughin haha made my day


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2013)

lol was she in full brides getup hem?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2013)

Get in palace!!!! Back into the premier league.


----------



## Danar2amir (May 28, 2013)

*

Ive been waiting for the bbc seed to pop and emerge and yesterday the seed case came off but this morning its still no unferled and opend its leaves grr.​






















*


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2013)

Proper chuffed about Palace Don, haha fucking top flight football done the palace way, by the skin of their teeth lol. @Danar, you pics seeem to be not working. bbc? big buddah cheese? Try some dippy ellsy if u wanting cheeseyness sir.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

danar is a spamar Fred ya dafty, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (May 29, 2013)

mr west said:


> Proper chuffed about Palace Don, haha fucking top flight football done the palace way, by the skin of their teeth lol. @Danar, you pics seeem to be not working. bbc? big buddah cheese? Try some dippy ellsy if u wanting cheeseyness sir.


lol... those are your words west. From your very first post on this thread.

One really odd thing I found while searching that was that someone else names 'robinhood' copy and pasted this thread title and first post on another forum late last year.

Way to go palace. Exciting stuff at the prospect of getting drubbed by the big squads. 

EDIT: That other website seems to have a bunch of ripped threads from RIU with other peoples names on them. Strange internet dealings.


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2013)

Still it gave me a chance to spam myself so not all lost.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2013)

ach, just ignore those sites, they are created by the new world order to back up all the naughtyness that goes on in the internet.......or so my bipolar conspiracy theory mate told me


jigfresh said:


> lol... those are your words west. From your very first post on this thread.
> 
> One really odd thing I found while searching that was that someone else names 'robinhood' copy and pasted this thread title and first post on another forum late last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (May 30, 2013)

Tell your friend they don't need duplicates... they have the originals. There is an internet archive. You can check out pretty much any website from any time. Rollitup looked pretty funny back in 2006 when it started.

http://archive.org/web/web.php

"Browse through over 240 billion web pages archived from 1996 to a few months ago."


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2013)

Kwerl Friday wake and bake baby!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2013)

morning mr. west. Should shape up to be an alright friday with a start like that.


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh yeah and the pics were taken with my new phone lol so im chuffed with the quality. Been having a base laid for our green house this week, just gotta wait for it to go off then we can erect something in the garden for the toms and beetroots and all the other lovely plants i cant think of just the now lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2013)

So here's the base for said greenhouse with the tom cut enjoying the sun lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2013)

kwerly wurlies eh  

so are you waiting for a greenhouse to be delivered to that spot then?


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2013)

Nah the green house came the week after last lol, we gonna put it up next weekend hopefully weather permitting gonna let the concrete go off good first.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

Funny stuff in here. 

Jig that archive is cray cray! I had no idea lol
edit: just looked for overgrow on there.... none existent.


Hey Westy your tom plant looks a bit lonely  it needs some friends  Sweet news on the greenhouse. 

Its amazing how easy they root and develop. I had a few attacked by some kind of bug, it ate a ring around the base of the stalk where it eventually fell over and completely 100% snaps off of its root system,,, mind you the plant was over 12 inches tall. One I shoved its stalk into compost and kept watered, the other I left in its spot a supported it with a mound of hay. They both survived and started growing again. Last year I had way too many sprouts in a row I planted by hand, when the time came I just ripped them out of the ground (no kind of delicacy at all) and buried them elsewhere... I wish ganja plants were like that.





mmmmmm that hash looks awesome!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2013)

funnily enough i popped to a mates house last night and he said do you remember that mint plant you gave me a couple years back, well it died of so we just chucked the rootball into the back garden. he's cut the grass for the first time since and low and behold it's grown roots into the soil and is sprouting. how it's made it through two snowy bad winters i don't know.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> funnily enough i popped to a mates house last night and he said do you remember that mint plant you gave me a couple years back, well it died of so we just chucked the rootball into the back garden. he's cut the grass for the first time since and low and behold it's grown roots into the soil and is sprouting. how it's made it through two snowy bad winters i don't know.



Mint is another extremely hardy and vigorous plant, also invasive so tell him he may want to pull it up and put it in a container. Its also a perennial so it will be around for good now  I really like mint, it grew in a driveway of a house I used to live in and every time you drive in you end up crushing some of it releasing powerful but pleasant mint odor  It just keeps growing back no matter what.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2013)

think he's quite happy to let it be, likes the odd mojito my pal


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

mmmkay! Cant say I didnt try


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2013)

That Erl gave me such a buzz this morning put me in a really nice mood, might have a little more tonight when the darling daughter is sleeping lol


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2013)

looking good frederick, you can tell it's you taking the pic
, lmfao,


mr west said:


> So here's the base for said greenhouse with the tom cut enjoying the sun lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2013)

Distinctive silhouette, what gave it away the big ears??


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2013)

lol, I initially typed "ears like an African Elephant", but I thought that was a bit harsh for such a sunny day, so I toned down the post


mr west said:


> Distinctive silhouette, what gave it away the big ears??


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 7, 2013)

Shhhhhhhhh, he can hear you!



big ups westy.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry mate but that was the first thought that crossed my mind as well. Yep... that's mr west alright.


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2013)

Stolen from Africa, brought to the Engaland. Coughing on arrival, coughing for survival. FA cup taxi door looking mother fucker lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2013)

Coughalot soldier in the heart of that Engerland


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2013)

lmao coughing on arrival coughin for survival hahahahah your a cracker westy lad.


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2013)

Just fed my gals upstairs and I have decided to take some lights off pics of some sexy bud porn. I have taken pics recently but canny be arsed to cut em down and level em oot so ill take some better pics at lights off tonight. I got two casey bastads, one in compo/ coco mix and one in just coco. ones a week farther along than the one in compococo mix but u canny tell infact the younger one looks bigger lol.






this tent pic was taken on the 31st of may.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2013)

Looking good Westy, been a minute since i fell through here hope all is good in your palace. how's the queen and hattie doing?


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2013)

Both in fine fettle, hattie is really chatty lmao but she aint no fatty. Its mad, I miss her when shes asleep.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2013)

mr west said:


> Both in fine fettle, hattie is really chatty lmao but she aint no fatty. Its mad, I miss her when shes asleep.


haha, time flies. and the cats?


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2013)

my cats are getting fat lol, one of em dont mind the baby the other lives in what ever rooms hatties not in lol. Hows u and ur lot?


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2013)

so i fucked up the pics, here see for yasen.













































first few are deep blues x livers blues and the casey bastad and some chronic livers dogs hahahaha


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2013)

sounds like a tasty harvest, looks to be that way too...
that deserves rep, would if I could....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2013)

mr west said:


> my cats are getting fat lol, one of em dont mind the baby the other lives in what ever rooms hatties not in lol. Hows u and ur lot?


Lol, we are well man. Looks like you gotta nice harvest on the way, makes sure you light one up for me when time come.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 9, 2013)

Looking proper nice buddy.


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2013)

I harvest once a week generally or every two weeks lol.


----------



## rasclot (Jun 9, 2013)

Lookin pukka in there bro a nice smoke to come


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2013)

always a nice harvest but not always a good harvest lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2013)

I seen our buddy stricly seedless's kid the other day. Holy cow is she big, walking around, talking about all sorts of stuff. I had no idea how quick the grew... i never been around babies and young ones like that before. Hatties going to be unrecognizable to me soon.  I'm glad you get to watch her grow up. 

Some nice lookng plants there too.

Hows your kid coming along ras? All good?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

You guys are making me wanna have a kid now, all this fathering going on. chnging all my riu buddies. next time i see a pic of all you guys itll be with baby carriers and bottles in hand, no joints or bongs. Just bottles n babies... lol daddy daycare


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2013)

You just have to wear two hats, daddy first an foremost, crazy toker in the down time lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

T i'll be the one with the 40 still doin two hols a year man. too much life I ain't done yet to take 18 years out for a baby.


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2013)

you got loadsa time don I was 39 when hatty was born and its given me a new lease of life.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah I figure I've got 4 years til my lass finishes uni then its wedding and a bairn. Probably be in italy or Australia. The latter will be the end of my breeding/growing so praying to the stars its Italy. In Oz hydro is classed as a WMD ffs


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

Do you have any pics of your greenhouse cheese mate Ive got some too just want to compare Genos thanks bud


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Jun 11, 2013)

ow do you know that you exodus cheese is original mate their is so many breeders claiming they have the cheese from the 90,s but from what I can make out it was only availible in clone so did big Buddha fly it over the pond and if he did what did he breed it with to come up with BBC seeds ? Just wondering if you know mate thanks


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2013)

im kinda tied to the nhs lol, what with the meds im on lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2013)

Sale at my fave seed breeders, http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 19, 2013)

this one?




 cof


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah man, thats the kiddy.


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2013)

Guess this is the place to say we're expecting again, 6 weeks from the wedding lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 27, 2013)

mr west said:


> Guess this is the place to say we're expecting again, 6 weeks from the wedding lol.


That's great!!!! Hattie needs a playmate and you don't need any sleep, anyway. I've noticed that you and golf have parted ways. ................. cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 27, 2013)

Made pretty quick work of that mate. Congrats.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats!
lol
You weren't messing around!
Cheers!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

As the drunky barges through the party "excuse me, EXCUSE ME!, get out the way!" I got cheese!" 
[video=youtube;Qgp2-r80Tds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgp2-r80Tds[/video]


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks guys still early days yet. 37 weeks to go lol, could be a fourtwenty baby lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh shart I missed that! Congrats westy and mrs westy on another! Sheesh things sure to fly by!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2013)

mr west said:


> Thanks guys still early days yet. 37 weeks to go lol, could be a fourtwenty baby lol.


That would be appropriate.......I'm sure it was involved in the conception. .......................... cof


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

Congratulations LGP, and I guess to Fred too (but really it's LGP who does all the work, as I am finding out with Mrs D).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2013)

bloomin eck. Congrtatulations FRED LGP and Hatty too she's to be a big sister!


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2013)

Bossy big sister lol. Yeah lgp is doig a lot, sometimes i catch her almost breaking a sweat haha.


----------



## rasclot (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats Lgp n westy I wouldn't mind a boy next not yet tho


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2013)

came across this website, worth a read..
http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/s_to_u/sentencing_manual/cultivation_of_cannabis/


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats Mr West and LGP. May Gods Blessing be upon you both!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 28, 2013)

mr west said:


> came across this website, worth a read..
> http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/s_to_u/sentencing_manual/cultivation_of_cannabis/


 Under mitigating features was "low purity". If you grow shit weed they'll let you go. ........................... cof


----------



## calicat (Jun 28, 2013)

Auto Cheese Candy by Delicious Seeds


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 28, 2013)

I should give my you to me you your my gigglecack.


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2013)

mr west said:


> Thanks guys still early days yet. 37 weeks to go lol, could be a fourtwenty baby lol.


doing calculations, it likely to be march 16th lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Congratulations once more to you and LGP, well deserved blessings to the finest of folks!!! I'm happy for you, little H could use a close playmate!


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;aM1jQ8cIFuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM1jQ8cIFuU[/video]

Ill tek sum pix laters wen i feed the gals, when my gal wakes up


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2013)

Should I ask the mods to close this thread or revitalize it?


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2013)

it's you that needs to revitalise it bru......I'll be waiting patiently squire.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2013)

yeah man keep it as banter one or just save the link as a reminder to your previous grows, i'd have to google my first and second i lost the fuckin urls did't I ffs.

or de a new one, i'm going to soon.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2013)

I got pics of the remenents of whats in my grow but i dont know what most of the plants are lol, theres 3 x cheeseberry haze, a headband, a casey s1, a pk s1 and a few ? marks lol, oh a liver x jake blues.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2013)

It all looks dank, and that's the important part. I like the thrid to last pic.... cool skinny leaves.

Exciting times eh? Crystal palace v spurs match tomorrow. At least one of our teams should win.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah one of us will be happy. Im really excited about this season but scared too lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm still getting used to watching a sport with relegation/ promotion. Must feel great to make it to the top, but you know you'll get slaughtered by the big clubs and hopefully win a few against the smaller ones. I'm guessing the goal for the season is to remain in the premier league eh?

After tomorrow I'll be pulling for your boys.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 17, 2013)

mr west said:


> [video=youtube;aM1jQ8cIFuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM1jQ8cIFuU[/video]
> 
> Ill tek sum pix laters wen i feed the gals, when my gal wakes up



The cheese the whole cheese and nothing but the cheese,,,,, and a cup of tea.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 17, 2013)

Lovely, mouth-watering ladies.
I had some plants I harvested last night that had a ? for strain. One was a BX1 and one was a Dog; only the nose knows.


cof


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah u can tell what way its leaning from the honk. I remembered i got a headband x deep blues in as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 18, 2013)

mr west said:


> I got pics of the remenents of whats in my grow but i dont know what most of the plants are lol, theres 3 x cheeseberry haze, a headband, a casey s1, a pk s1 and a few ? marks lol, oh a liver x jake blues.


I'd almost forgot you were growing lad lol just fuxin with ya, nice stacked colas man. 

Bale's not playing, this is your chance Fred. put a bet on!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2013)

hey this is LGP im riu rapping mr west, just wonted to show u what i think is a realli cool present off mr wests parents for H's bday


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2013)

Vroom vroom>>>>>>>>>>>Hattie.


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2013)

Shes not quite strong enough yet to vroom vroom lol but its a good seat for her to watch tv from lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2013)

Hatty had a dump in the potty last night, was poking out the end it was that long. Took the jake blues livers today, not sure how long but it was stacked as much as ya likely to see so chop chop chop. Stinksas bad as livers lol


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

too much info on poops thanks, lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2013)

U should be glad I didnt take pics, it was pretty impressive. You are in for a shock if the mention of poo is too much for ya lmao.


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

well I thought that retort was better than "pics or it didn't happen" 
And no, I would prefer not to see pics, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2013)

Finally somewhere I feel at home.


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

thought you were on night shift?


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2013)

sleep is a distant memory for jig


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm on everyshift. I think of it as drowning in a sea of awakeness and one can only hope to steal gasps of sleep here and there.


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2013)

I found it like some ones welded my eyes open but the rest of my face didnt agree lol


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2013)

water did arrive in my eyes watching a midwife programme tonight....heeeeeeeeelp. lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh no. You big softie, gonna be a pool of tears at the little ones birth. How fun.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 21, 2013)

I didn't watch any of the one born every minute midwife programmes and I still won't. Personally I feel if I watch it I'll work myself up. The calmer u are the better I feel. The joint before going into delivery room defo help lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2013)

Try putting a mini trempette up lol that made me cry lol. Tho funnily enough anyone who knows me knows i cry at adverts but not a tear was shed at hatties birth. I just had a shit eating grin on my face. They say men lose testosterone when you have a child. I get very protective and would kill anyone who harms her without thought lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

right, i've arrived to give you lot a much needed testosterone injection lol pull thy selves together you men. lmao nice bike for the hattster westy


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2013)

Bump and beyond class tonight, lmfao....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

lol To Infinity!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2013)

Thatll teach me to be honest at the optitions, now i have to wear heavy reading glasses ffs.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2013)

Well we had some good news today at the 20 week scan...Hattie's going to have a brother in 20ish weeks lol


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2013)

That's the best news I've heard in a little while. Woohooo. Congrats to you and the princess.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2013)

I felt so good I sprayed all my plants lmfao.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 16, 2013)

Congrats to you and the whole fam damily! lol 
Cheers Westy! Mrs. LGP! Little Hattie!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 16, 2013)

Congrats mate great news!!! I want a boy for my next 1  not yet tho another year I reckon


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy day boy oh boy!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 18, 2013)

mr west said:


> Well we had some good news today at the 20 week scan...Hattie's going to have a brother in 20ish weeks lol


Man, I miss a LOT! Many baskets of the best handmade wishes for all of you!


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2013)

fuck me tip top, I thought you had gone or changed ur name lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2013)

Nope, still lurking around. Don't have the energy to keep up with things anymore so just gave up trying.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 19, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Nope, still lurking around. Don't have the energy to keep up with things anymore so just gave up trying.


Good to see ya round Guv


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 19, 2013)

Congrats again Mr West


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Nope, still lurking around. Don't have the energy to keep up with things anymore so just gave up trying.


I know how ya feel, i aint got the time to be as bothered as i was lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2013)

Friday again, stoned again lol. I got the cheese and livers cuts back woohoo, thanks. Got a 2011 dog in flower at the min bout a week in. Also a sour kush/deep blues couple or three weeks in also in that tent is a dog s1 from my own stock of not many lol. In the other tent is a massive exo cheese maybe 4 weeks in, a pog (purple weck x og#1 thats about 4-5 weeks in. Also in there is a casey bastad thats about a week in. So plenty of room in my tents for more plants but i have a shed load in veg needing potting on and sexing. Anyway heres the pics from yesterday.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2013)

was just thinking we hadn't seen your tents for a bit. lookin good fred. whats with the lollipopped psycho? massive stalk and one fat as fook cola


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2013)

LOL it was my mother but she was too close to the fan in the veg room and all the branches bar a few weedy ones got wind burn lol. I have one stick with minimal leafs on it revegging and growing roots in my cloner lol fingers crossed or ill be looking for a new psycho cut.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2013)

One time I took a tall clone and then cut each node out as a clone with a single leaf and they all rooted! They even eventually grew a single stem from the node that was vertically corrected such that it didn't even look as though it was just from a node! They are so resilient, you will be fine methinks.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

That's awesome colo! Your just full of sweet info today lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 13, 2013)

mr west said:


> Well we had some good news today at the 20 week scan...Hattie's going to have a brother in 20ish weeks lol


Woo Hoo!!! Great Stuff man, chuffed for you's mate! I knew it was coming time.
Caught your snap's there, looks like some fine dank as per usual. I like your style dude


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2013)

Well I survived a second htcc with minim ill effects. Had a wild time with don and D, we managed to save D some blue pit for afters lol. So while I was away the princess was looking after things in my grow for me. On the tuesday the balast went on one of my tents, luckily there was room in the other tent for the plants and now i have a choca tent and an empty one lol. Looking to buy a 600w digi when the giro fairy comes. So my veg room is pretty full too lol. On with the pics eh?


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2013)

nice dog, looks like the one i had, does it smell like a prophylactic?

glad you had lgp to watch the yins for you, i have been dealing with dodgy equipment lately myself, looks like we saved them.


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270806635887?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
this is the one im looking at. That dog is a 2011 stock and it smells straight up casey jones funk no rubber. Yeah the princess did a good job of looking after everything. Hattie has grown so much i hardly recognized her lol.


----------



## ghb (Dec 1, 2013)

digital eh? moving into the 21st century lol. i'm still a caveman when it comes to my equipment. what is the difference with those ones?

i only grew out one casey, it was lime chutney/ gin and tonic, maybe even a bit hazey. does that sound about right? my first dog was pretty similar but didn't have the spiceyness to it.


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2013)

fuely sweet purfumey yummy kinda pungent. Ill keep u updated when i molest it again. Im getting my old casey jones cut bk off my mate which is a slightly better yeilder an i can replace that dog cut with another different one. I got two new phenos to try in my tent at min. Digi ballasts are safer and quieter and a lot cooler by all accounts i never had one yet lol. More lumen output, out of a standard 90,000 lumen lamp you can achieve 110,000 lumens! Longer lamp life, as the digital turns on it has a 'gentle' start; it take up to 2 minutes for the bulb to reach maximum out put so it doesn't prematurely wear. I stole them last few sentences off the blurb on ebay lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 1, 2013)

Welcome back. I'm glad to see you survived. You are the first to check in since the cup.
I hope you realize how fortunate you are to have such good wife.
The garden looks good.......a good bud tender is a huge asset.


cof


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah the princess is good at following instructions lol. It was lucky thnere was only two plants in the tent that went down and room for em in tother.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 1, 2013)

Welcome home mate. Glad you made it back alright. Guess it shoulda been called Blue Pit OG, eh? lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 1, 2013)

Glad u had a good time in the dam mate I did lol shame we never met up this time there's always next year
tryed sum dabs for the first time bloody hell that shit is strong!!! 2 hits on 1 of those n I was done lLol ur dog is lookin pukka mate


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2013)

Funny as fuck u not making it to the expo mate lmao.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 1, 2013)

mr west said:


> Funny as fuck u not making it to the expo mate lmao.


Sorry Kuroi and I didn't get to say hello either. she had complications following her surgery so i figured it wise to confine her to bed rest and said absolutely no to the expo. Would have been great to get the chance to say hi. Spent half of our time in amsterdam in a tent completely off our tits.


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2013)

camping in November in the nederlands, thats a young mans game lol. Hope Kuroi is recovering well now ya back.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2013)

Party night tonight eh? Wooot.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2013)

mr west said:


> camping in November in the nederlands, thats a young mans game lol. Hope Kuroi is recovering well now ya back.


Was bloody freezing! Rather glad I took a sleeping bag unlike the missus.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 3, 2013)

I was gonna inquire about the cheese but I think I read u just got it back. I'm still hunting her down. Also mr west I have some Casey jones x headband hybrids. I think there was some confusion over if the father was a hb or not (if I remember correctly they were supposed to be fem cj beans but there were a few males. I have a few hybrids from one of those males and I'm just trying to learn the history since I think the cj genetics would be otherwise unavailable to me.


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2014)

Well I got the cheese and livers back and have a casey cut waiting for a dog cut lol


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 12, 2014)

That's cool but how's the princess?


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm glad to see you haven't forgotten how to post.
.....and how is the princess?


cof


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi guys, shell be on in a min to tell u how she is. Two weeks to go and counting lol. the bump is a funny shape sometimes its like an M with her navel in the middle and other times its square lol. now hattys on my lap reaching over and trying to grab things. shes growing up so fast and running us round in circles chasing our tails lol. Shes just turned 2.5 lol so the terrible twos are half done lol.


----------



## exodus0408 (Feb 13, 2014)

They dont stop with the terrible 2's fred its just a myth lol how ya doin anyway mate long time no spk!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2014)

I thought you'd abandoned this thread Fred lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2014)

I thought about abandoning it but thatll mean ill talk rubbish on someone else s thread.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey peeps, I'm good just at the restless stage. And I'm always starving. Sometimes think there is no point going to bed even tho I'm tired coz he'll ave me up 6 - 7 times in the night. He's definitely a lot more active than H was. Like Mr west said he sends the bump into odd shapes and won't let me move lol. Doing my shoes laces up on ma trainers is a bloody challenge and a half. I've told Mr west not to let me get this size again unless I have a baby inside me lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 13, 2014)

like haha, Howdy LGP


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking forward to getting back to our exorcise regime wink wink, think my arms are strong enough now babe lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 13, 2014)

I like  ! What the jackanorey with the likes disabled anyhow ?


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2014)

apparently the like button crashed the sever or some shit, they say itll be back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

hows LGP getting on with bump #2 then westy? send my best mate


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2014)

Lgp says oh for fucks sake dont you just read the post I just posted. Then she mumbled something about hormones lmao. Shes gra
nd mate, its getting to the stage where every grumble im starting the car lmao.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 13, 2014)

Lol glad she's doin well mate I've got a Ras no2 on the way aswell still tryin to get my head round it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

aha my apologies LGP i just hit end page and scrolled up.

bless you , it'll all be worth it when you're holding the new bairn in your arms eh  x


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 14, 2014)

lmbo........


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2014)

laff my bump off


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 15, 2014)

so, here's a cheese suprise for ya Fred...





never was a male in the gaff never mind the tent. I found this while getting through the last of my cheese in a pre-flower right under the cola. Only the 1 pip.
Not sure if i want it to be male of fe-male !
" sew it n see eh! "


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2014)

plant it if its only one and see if its fem or not


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2014)

Fingers crossed for a smooth one for ya LGP. And Ras, get in there son, congratulations as well. I've still got my tadger tied in a knot, no way are we having another at the moment (he says not so confidently).....


----------



## rasclot (Feb 19, 2014)

lol Dst believe me mate it wasn't planned! Thanx tho I'm sure things will b fine just a shock to the system still can't get my head around it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

grats rasc laddy! i'm starting to feel the pressure!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2014)

WOOOOT! Hope you have a good day today matey. You too LGP!


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 19, 2014)

My how time flies! All the best clan of West!


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2014)

talking of a shock to the system. Lgp woke me up yesterday morning at two am and we went to the hospital to have our baby son Albert at 10.22 am at 6 pound 5 ounces.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2014)

Welcome Albert.  He's a beauty.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 20, 2014)

mr west said:


> talking of a shock to the system. Lgp woke me up yesterday morning at two am and we went to the hospital to have our baby son Albert at 10.22 am at 6 pound 5 ounces.


Woohoo congrats on ur new baby most of all Lgp she done all the hard work happy for ya mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2014)

you little belter! made up for you all. sis then a bro on your first two, damn fine going. best to all mate  x


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2014)

She made it look easy I tell ya, after her waters broke it only took twenty mins lol


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 20, 2014)

It's great when your lady does all of the work. now it's your turn.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2014)

mr west said:


> She made it look easy I tell ya, after her waters broke it only took twenty mins lol


I'm not even telling my wife this. She's be bitter. We 'only' had 10 hours after they broke her water. :/


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2014)

Go LGP!!!!! Sounds like he almost flew across the room coming out

Quality name mate, love it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2014)

i was thinking that, is it a regal thing or after a relative or something?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2014)

Bertie Wooster.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2014)

lol bertie is short for bertram old boy


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2014)

Booooo.... you brits have mysterious ways about you. lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2014)

Albert Edward, We just like the name, Hattie and her mum are calling him Bertie.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2014)

i bet he is going to be a right handful like bertie though! into scrapes an stuff. i wish i had stephen fry as a gentleman's gentleman. life would be sweet.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2014)

Albert was on my short list for a boy. Wife nixed it and we agreed on Arthur. I prefer our little H though.

Can't wait to meet the little fella. Does hattie like her new brother?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2014)

i'm an only. I can imagine it must be crazy seeing a little baby bro or sis at that age.

bertie is a nice shortening, i'd have gone alby but hell there's time yet eh


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2014)

There's an Albie that's a real good S.A. cricketer.


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2014)

I think she does yes we've been spoiling her rotten to make it easy for her lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2014)

I like Albert and call him that i think but i like Albi or Al


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2014)

call him what you like, he's a handsome bairn.


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2014)

eventually itll whittle it down to "EH!"


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey lill update, everythings going well as long as we dont stop or forget to do anything or put anything off. Little A is eating well like every other feed, peeing and pooing well and genrally being a little dude. He dont cry too much, just like H was but without the fear of first time nubi lol i can see why ppl have lots of kids.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2014)

Puts a smile to my face hearing that. You wanted more anyways didn't you... Maybe the princess will be on board now. So cool man. Happy for you 4. The rest of the clan too.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

Congrats mr and mrs west! Lil Al gonna be big Al in short time!

cheers!


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations West and LGP! 
Always liked Albie myself! Fantastic, wheres the pinche like button!


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2014)

....Like.....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 24, 2014)

mr west said:


> talking of a shock to the system. Lgp woke me up yesterday morning at two am and we went to the hospital to have our baby son Albert at 10.22 am at 6 pound 5 ounces.


No need for words! Sshhhhhhh


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2014)

he got weighed in today and hes lost 5 oz of his birth weight. The health visitor said it was normal to lose bout ten percent so all's cool


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 24, 2014)

Got the Lass all broody :-O


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice, i like that. I love the fact babys can do that to ppl. Thats how hatty came about cuz i saw a mates lill boy and thought i want one of them lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2014)

my missus couldn't believe how bonnie he was for a newborn. normally they look like grannies, all wrinkled for the first week or so.


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2014)

good genetics!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 25, 2014)

Aye, she also thinks DST looks younger than 3 years ago haha, i told her haircut's do that to guy's


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2014)

D is like the dorian grey lol, there s a photo of him getting old somewhere.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2014)

lols!
benjamin button!


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2014)

Benjamin was a possible name lol, but as its the name of Peter rabbits mate we thought better of it.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2014)

I had to look up Dorian Grey there, it rang a bell I but wasn't sure....wondered why my ears were burning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

that benjamin button flick was well weird. he was her lover then he got to being like a babe in arms and she was nursing him. totally fucking weird if you ask me! which you didn't i realise!


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2014)

never seen it but theres shit loads I aint had time or energy to watch lol. I think star treck was the last movie Ive seen lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 27, 2014)

Haha, I actually know someone who has never seen Star Wars.

"Curiouse case of Benjamin Button" was a strange flick indeed, kinda why I liked it  that and it was filmed in New Orleans/Louisiana. More movies made here than people think.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2014)

man new orleans is on my list for sure. they have take out margarita places everywhere i watched a vice documentary on it. not to mention the food and people. 

I've been to the bedouin village that luke was raised in, in the first star wars flick. saddened me they were just bussing in tourists


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2014)

my wife had never seen starwars untill she met me lol. She had never seen a forest either.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2014)

that's crazy. then again i guess it's mostly a boy thing to go and build den's and set fires in woods i guess. hardly barbie doll fun lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2014)

poor gal had lead a real sheltered life, her mum made her dance in competitions from age of about 3 till she was bout 16 when she fucked her ankle up and couldn't do it anymore lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2014)

My wifes never seen any good movies. Star wars, star trek, et, anything, you name it she's never seen it. Indiana jones, jurassic park, etc. I showed her the matrix, she fell asleep. haha

I'm always referencing movies and she's just looking at me.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey peeps just piggybacking Mr wests thread to give baby update. Had the last of the midwife appointments today, being handed over to the local health visitor. They weighed him before and he lost 5oz of his birth weight which is expected, 7 days on and he now weighs 6lb 13oz. He put on 300g in 7 days. Little fatty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2014)

great news LGP. gonna be a bruiser you reckon then? 

Lol @jig, my gf didn't get the matrix ffs i swear she just wasn't watching it.


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2014)

nice I like it hes eating well.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2014)

yeah, my mrs wasn't too impressed either. That movie blows my mind everytime and she just kinda looked at me and smiled. haha

big ups to the big eater. Just as long as he doesn't start saying "Hey hey hey!"


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 3, 2014)

All sounds well in the west princess kingdom  good to hear.

Matrix def blew my mind. I need to catch wolves of wall street, have heard nothing but great things.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow, that Goonies Film really did it for me

Glad wee (scratch the wee) - Big Albert is growing strong!!!! Go on saaaaaan, get it in ye.


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2014)

He impressed the health visitors with his strong neck lol. Lots of head movements lol.


----------



## exodus mission (May 2, 2015)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit i can't believe this thread died out Mr West whats gd bro


----------



## shishkaboy (May 2, 2015)

I miss this thread.


----------



## curious old fart (May 2, 2015)

so does mr west


cof


----------



## oscaroscar (May 3, 2015)

Maybe put a fan in here. That might strengthen it up again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 3, 2015)

hahahahah you get this thread mixed up with mine?


----------



## oscaroscar (May 3, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahah you get this thread mixed up with mine?


I know that it's meant to be for your thread but I couldn't think of owt else to say


----------



## whodatnation (May 3, 2015)

Howdy mr west.


----------



## MjMama (May 3, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> My wifes never seen any good movies. Star wars, star trek, et, anything, you name it she's never seen it. Indiana jones, jurassic park, etc. I showed her the matrix, she fell asleep. haha
> 
> I'm always referencing movies and she's just looking at me.


I've seen all of those. 

I'm growing a strain named SpaceBalls right now, giving credit to an old classic.


----------



## jigfresh (May 3, 2015)

Haha.... Pizza the hut


----------



## shishkaboy (May 3, 2015)

I am making my gf watch the lost boys right now. She's the vamp/wolf/anime head too.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2015)

How's thing's matey! Hope all's well in the west wing


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2015)

Kids are great but my grow is suffering still lol. Been over at my mums most days running the cattery and helping spruce up the house, Its a mammoth job but we slowly chipping away at it lol. We getting a monster skip on tuesday so thatll help loads. Its like that show american pickers, some of the houses are just junk on top of junk lol. My dad bless him was a bit like that in places lol except theres not many hidden gems to be found lol.
I recently treated all my plants for mites cuz i canny seem to shift them at min. only got two plants flowering at the min untill i get a chance to pot on a few. Been buying my smoke for the last few weeks too. Itll get better soon i hope.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 21, 2015)

Ach... Dont Say the " BUG " word, ive got my kit in an attic, been keeping an eye out for em but o.k so far. You know im now going to get an infestation lol. Hope you get them on the run bruv!
Just bathing the lad before nursery! The older one is at college doing a stone mason course and ive STILL got the lass at me for another! Might consider it if and when we get a move!
I'll mail you next week after i sort thing's with my man and see if i cant get you a little something for the pain!


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2015)

well I thought i had em licked but the stuff i was using was a few years old and had been opened and as they survived i think it lost its potency over time. Just waiting on my giro so i can get some fresh stuff for it. I fucking hate spider mites grrrr. I hear that don mentioned the mite word too, fucking sucks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2015)

hows you doing lad? I think I actually have spiders not mites but not 100% yet but fingers crossed...

be just typical of me to get mites and not have any mj on the go.


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2015)

I got mites in my toms last year, they diddnt transfer up stairs to the grow tho. the mites i have now were gifted off the casey fairy ffs. Id much rather have spiders than mites lol. There's loads of spiderlings about this time of year. I got scratched on the face and nose by a cat at the cattery today, hurumph, spoiled my boyish good looks the fucking thing lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2015)

yeah its a right pain knowing i probably shouldn't take them to the new place for that very reason but I probably will. Lol

hurumph indeed mate. Show your alpha dominance! Piss everywhere lol maybe not the best plan. Bloody cats. Think they run the show.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 23, 2015)

Im in an attic that full of all creapy crawlieI !! Seem to b fine though, just had to replace my bulb. Wasnt too old and almost blew a hole right through the glass! Think these ones from the diy store are'nt up to much. Only half the price compared to hydro shop. See how this one goes! Young guns are rocking, cant wait to get them re-potted and watch them go

Brought this down yest. Not big but im sure I can save you 2 a wee piece


----------



## DST (May 23, 2015)

Howdy-doo-dy folks.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 23, 2015)

DST said:


> Howdy-doo-dy folks.


Evening mucker! Hows things pal ? Just put my tired feet up after a long day out with the lad


----------



## DST (May 23, 2015)

Àye. Nae bad. Flying visit to the homeland was quite cream crackering.


----------



## Milovan (May 23, 2015)

.


.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 23, 2015)

DST said:


> Àye. Nae bad. Flying visit to the homeland was quite cream crackering.


This is a nightmare on the phone, when the lad nods off watching my comp. I may get a go and hopefully catch yous for a chat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2015)

I'm fully eurovisioned out me nut tonight. I look like a ginger wheelspin. Actually distracting traffic. Shame Holland got knocked out of eurovision yesterday....


----------



## DST (May 23, 2015)

Eurovision, lol. Haven't watched any of it. I think the Dutch women was quite a popular singer over here but again....I am not sure . lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2015)

never doing it again. Absolute gash. Partying with a load of younguns. I've drank more than them.put together and I'm still sober.


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2015)

I got eurovision to look forward to on the iplayer (yay) not. There is football on today tho so all not lost, F1 too and i got a little erl to spice up my street weed lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2015)

oh football is cancelled in Newcastle for the foreseeable future. 90% chance nufc are relegated today.

off to meet a new addition to the family this after instead.


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2015)

Cool, new babys who you dont have to look after are great lol. If newcastle win today and palace do too palace finish top ten lol. Ill be watching if i can find a good stream.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2015)

eplsite.com man. Our survival depends on man u slipping up to hull as well as us winning. I'm not hopeful...


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2015)

Cheers for the link dude. We normally use http://www.drakulastream.eu/football-live-streaming-video.html but it was attacked yesterday and google wouldnt let ya watch anything lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2015)

no prob mate, that ones great for premier league. Just make sure you've got adblock running or its advertastic.


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2015)

never surf the web without it.


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2015)

Good result in the footy don, ya safe and palace won too lol. F1 was shit tho


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2015)

Unless you don't like Lewis Hamilton. lol

Fastest century in a test at lords today. England looking pretty good.


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2015)

the f1 pissed me right off and i only heard about the cricket on the radio. I seem to get pissed off really easy these days.


----------



## curious old fart (May 24, 2015)

you're still dealing with your loss. It took me a few years to live with my disabilities....and I still have a short fuse.


cof


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2015)

All part of grief but still it sucks boz. Taking the family over to my mums village today for the village fate hahaha that'll be fun but im sure the kids will love it lol and itll give my mum chance to socialize.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2015)




----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2015)

Been a while since Ive visited this thread. How is everybody? Im not far from a chop now and i have been gifted some cuts so my ve room can start to kick in lol. I was down to two possible fems one which are unsexed. So now i have 5 fems and the possibilitys of rebuilding my garden lol YAY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> some also gifted exo yum yum, Ill get some pics laters hopefully lol.


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2015)

the cheese is back! lol

have you done jake X cheese yet? i'm sure that girl has a few more crosses in her yet the ol' slag.


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2015)

jakes cheese is dippy elsy and no other than a few fem grows ive not done much else. I should really. My last attempt at seeds didnt get out of the veg room lol but i think i have two psycho killers fems to choose from lol. All the males gave up the ghost and croked it.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 25, 2015)

I got a nice PK male. Guess it doesn't help much though lol.

Good to see you around fred


----------



## ghb (Jul 25, 2015)

mr west said:


> jakes cheese is dippy elsy and no other than a few fem grows ive not done much else. I should really. My last attempt at seeds didnt get out of the veg room lol but i think i have two psycho killers fems to choose from lol. All the males gave up the ghost and croked it.


i've got the beans as well, loved the deep blue, jakes dream and blue pit. i know what i'll be germinating for the next run!.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2015)

Relight ya cheese Fred.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2015)

The big stinky cheese!


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2015)

Defo a cheese heed today and for the rest of the week. Watching batman the brave and the bold with the kids.. D, do u know the finish times for plemeon?


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2015)

Jig u could always save some baby gravey from ur top pk man plant and send some over. I recon it'll travel ok.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2015)

mr west said:


> Defo a cheese heed today and for the rest of the week. Watching batman the brave and the bold with the kids.. D, do u know the finish times for plemeon?


At least 9 by the looks of it. The branches on mine went real floppy due to heavy flowers. The one I just chopped just seemed to stop growing.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 25, 2015)

Baby gravy sounds bad


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2015)

well fuck knows how long its been since i posted pics but here is a couple of my casey and my plemon and a ratty old cheese. Also a few of my veg room too with blue pit/dog seedlings lol


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2015)

it's been a day or 2 since your last pics, but your garden looks good.
How are the little ones and LGP?
How's your Mom?
we have a lot of catching up to do.


cof


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2015)

My mum is baring up as best she can, she has good days and dark days, as to be expected. The children are fucking brill couldnt ask for more perfect kids lol, evry day is amazing. Well lpg is wonderful too. Im hoping ive licked the spider mites, we can hope eh?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2015)

hope we can....and spray twice every week.....and still have them. I am about to strip the veg room and hope to put a dent in the little pests population.
Is your mum staying busy with her cattery?


cof


----------



## mr west (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah we both are busy at the cattery but my mums gonna wind it down towards the end of the year and hopefully move to a smmall bungalow next year


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2015)

I got Stay Green for the mites. Woke great. I use it as a foliar feed now. 
Regards to LGP lad.


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2015)

You gotta link D? I cant find it lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2015)

Would help if i called it the correct name. It's called Spray and Grow. It's not an insecticide but a washing solution. Stinks of poo, fish, and garlic. Plus it feeds the plant. Certainly kills the mites among other things.


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2015)

got me some Spray-N-Grow Micronutrients
Micronutrient 2 bottles x 236ml(8oz)

£15.00
does that sound about right?


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2015)

I think I paid about 25 euro or something.


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2015)

Hmm me thinks i got something else ffs lmao
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spray-N-Grow-Micronutrient-Complex-236ml-Organic/dp/B0002I5Y24


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

Lol. Yup, definitely different lad.


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2015)

oh well I got both stuffs at some expence lmao lol


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2015)

Use it even if you can't see mites lad.


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2015)

That stuff seems to have worked, nice one master D..
OH AMBER!!!??? I have tried to email you the good news but i think u may not check ur email addy that i have. If you read this then let me know hun......


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2015)

Cool Fred. It does seem to knock ye olde mites on the head. Plants love it as well...stinks quite bad lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2015)

yeah you know its good when it smells bad lol, I burnt the younger clones with it but they have really bounced back. Our Hattie was four on Friday, she starts primary school in like a week and a few days. Where the fuck has the time gone?


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2015)

Same place as our hair mate......to the land of single socks!!!
Aye, you need to spray that stuff at lights oot ideally.


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2015)

well i turned the lights off took the plants out and sprayed them, must of been too keen to put the lights back on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2015)

where's your trees lad? been time mate, hows tricks?


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2015)

got nothing in flower at the moment. I have 1 x fire balls (unsexed for like two months) 1 x casey selfed seed, 2 x exo cheese 1 x essex gringo and a couple of unsexed psycho killers nad bout 6 x blue pit x dog seedlings. I need to pot on the cheese and pk and the gringo and take cuts off of the casey and fb. Ive lost my mojo with taking clones lol. Ill get on it when im finished procrastinating lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2015)

eeeek nowt in flores freed?! next round sounds pretty grand though man. i saw the chat on the uk thread about the essex gringo cut, was well hyped but then I heard nowt else about it.

ah the clone mojo will returneth mate. we all go through those patches. look at DST's [email protected]%st4rd aero cloner.... he's hoyed a few in jifffies to cover it if needs. 

christ i'm checking my germing pips morning and night like an excited schoolkid lmao they been in 2 days lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2015)

Im still lookin for my dog seed bag lol. i want to plant ten to see what phenos i get but im buggered if i know where they are.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

lmao need to get your pets microchipped lad... they old stock? I've a few spares kicking aboot


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2015)

Im not sure to be honest, I think they were from the selfed batch that was after the 2011 stock wernt it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

you tell me man lol. they'll be in that safe place mate


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2015)

there are hundreds of safe places here what with the nippers into everything lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

yeah of course aye at least you know they'll likely be up a height maybe hahah


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2015)

just gotta clear all the kids stuff to find anything lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey ery one I got an exo cheese in flower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. just waiting for cuts to root then ill be putting more.


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2015)

Good lad. Keep on churning the cheese.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey ppl, got a fairy delivery today, not sure who they'r from or what they are lmao. Am I just being a super stone head????


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey dude, it wasn't me, but I did send you a message on FB.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2015)

Hope i could help ya jig ma man?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2015)

You did indeed. Was nice chatting.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2015)

yeah it wasmate, next time maybe we can face time on skype now ive remembered how to sign in lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey buddy


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2015)

mr west said:


> yeah it wasmate, next time maybe we can face time on skype now ive remembered how to sign in lol


It would be great to get a peep of the kids. And I'd love to show you a couple of the plants.


----------



## ghb (Nov 12, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> It would be great to get a peep of the kids. And I'd love to show you a couple of the plants.



hows life treating you in a foreign land jig? hope all is good with you and yours, the mrs joined you yet?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 12, 2015)

Treating me well. Wife hates sunny spain, but that's her problem. I guess my problem too as she's in a bad mood a lot. :/ I love it here and the grow is going great now, so it's all good. Little girl loves it here in the house, lots of room for her to run around. My spanish is coming right along too. Good to see you buddy.


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2015)

good to see you guys on my thread lol for whats left of it. Just about to chop my fire balls, got a gringo potted up and waiting for roots on the cuts and then ill do a side by side with the cheese and bringthis thread up to speed. What ive tasted of the gringo, its very cheese like. Ty ghb you really helped me bk on the train. cheers m8.


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2015)

@ jiggy "Wife hates sunny spain, but that's her problem" lmao


----------



## LastHurrah (Nov 20, 2015)

Okay I'm a lurker... hardly ever post... just admire from a distance. Unbelievably, I'm about to get a little grow going finally. I was listing strains from memory that I want to choose to grow from. I knew for sure that Cheese was high on the list, so I start searching to see who has the best Cheese in seed form (was thinking BigBuddah but don't know why I was). So Ganja Digger (great cannasearch engine) brings up LA Cheese and this thread. I'm like DAYUMMMM... 775 pages running for like seven years. How the hell am I supposed to sift through this to get the answer to the following question???

What are the top two (or even three) cheese strains available in seed form? I prefer regular seeds over feminized, but will go fem if I must to get the best cheese genetics available in seed form. I'm looking at BigBuddahCheese, CheeseQuake (TGA), LA Cheese (BigBuddah or Reserva Privada?). I know there are many more, but like I said... 775 pages over 7 years. I don't have enough bandwidth to search all that. Please help a wannabe grower out.

Thanks buds!

LH


----------



## Cltv_sid (Nov 21, 2015)

I've never been impressed by cheese quake. Then again the phenos I've dealt with have always leaned toward querkle in my experience. Exodus cheese from ghs is very sharp, and cheddary if that's what your looking for. The taste lingers for a while too. Very nice.


----------



## Cltv_sid (Nov 21, 2015)

I plan on ordering la cheese as well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2015)

LA cheese is nice and easy to trim too. There's no real seed form of exodus cheese. Do yourself a favour avoid ghs.

spend a bit of time and get ahold of the cutting.


----------



## Cltv_sid (Nov 22, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm from michigan and we don't get those cuts you guys on the west coast have. Sad but true, Michigan is full of knock offs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2015)

lol im in uk. where there's a will, there's a way


----------



## Cltv_sid (Nov 22, 2015)

Well damn sounds like I need to work on my networking skills then lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2015)

i cant belive no one has mentioned dippy ellsy ffs. Don im disappointed lol, This was the whole point of its creation.....
http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/seed-details.php?id=12


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

lol soz fred am slipping lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 24, 2015)

Breeders boutique has some good cheese strains.


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2015)

I know if i plant a dippy bean ill get something as good if not better than the clone only strains, even the males stink ur house out lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 24, 2015)

mr west said:


> I know if i plant a dippy bean ill get something as good if not better than the clone only strains, even the males stink ur house out lol.


........and the neighbors three houses away.


cof


----------



## Cltv_sid (Nov 24, 2015)

OK so dippy ellsy sounds like the bean... Hopefully they ship to the us. And this will also be my first non fem seed so I'm a tad nervous about that.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2015)

I just planted 10 dippy ellsy seeds and got 6 fems and 4 males. Fyi.


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> I just planted 10 dippy ellsy seeds and got 6 fems and 4 males. Fyi.


i wish i had planted 10 x dippys, thats it im going dippy with my next run lol.


----------



## Cltv_sid (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm perfectly ok with those numbers


----------



## Cltv_sid (Nov 24, 2015)

So... To any that have grow this beast... How was the yield? Any harvest pics u wanna show off??


----------



## mr west (Nov 24, 2015)

the yeild is about as good as the clone. If u top it a few times itll give you more. Ive heard of 16 oz on one plant but the grower was way better than me lol. I struggle to get a gpw.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

It's. A big Xmas tree shape leggy thing with big cone shaped buds. LOUD


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2015)

Cltv_sid said:


> OK so dippy ellsy sounds like the bean... Hopefully they ship to the us. And this will also be my first non fem seed so I'm a tad nervous about that.


Check your mail


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Nov 25, 2015)

i have the exodus cheese cut for over a decade and drgreenthumbs cheese s1 is so close i have to watch they don't get mixed up
its a true s1 of the clone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2015)

Why bother with a seed if you have the cut?


----------



## Cltv_sid (Nov 26, 2015)

Just ordered a pack of the dippy ellsy and the dog.  a little nervous about the dog, most info I can find says it Hermes pretty consistently. Anyone have any experience with this strain?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 27, 2015)

About to drop mango tango dog, and some freebies . 

Will see how the fems dog go , my self


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2015)

Ive never had a nanna on any dogs, ive heard that if u do get a nanna its easily cloned out and the cuts dont throw balls. Dippy is an easy one to grow aslong as ya ready to support the branches as the buds get heavy.


----------



## Cltv_sid (Nov 28, 2015)

I was gonna try and scrog it. Think I might try super soil on this one..


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2015)

I've grown Dog on 5 grows, many plants, and only one has thrown banana's around week 4 or 5. I picked off a few and ended up with like 20 seeds for future grows. I was actually pretty stoked.

And as Mr west mentioned, the trait seems to disappear after cloning.


----------



## Cltv_sid (Nov 28, 2015)

Mr. West I was just going back in the forum and I saw you grew the sour kush x deep blue, don is sending me a pack as freebies I'm exited as hell to grow a sour kush hybrid although nobody calls it that here in the states lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2015)

Ive never called it sour kush its always been headband in my mind lol. Yeah i grew some of the deep blue headbands and thought it was great, wished i had a cut of the good one i had lol.


----------



## Cltv_sid (Dec 15, 2015)

Man, still haven't gotten my package. I'm a little worried its not coming...


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 15, 2015)

there is an onslaught of packages in the delivery system.....have faith....and a little more patience.


cof


----------



## Cltv_sid (Dec 15, 2015)

Touche' bro.


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2015)

You can always contact them. It can rake up to at least 3 weeks normal. Did you get normal postage?


----------



## Cltv_sid (Dec 15, 2015)

Spoke too soon fellas, they came today lol


----------



## Cltv_sid (Dec 15, 2015)

With some freebies too, looks like he threw in something called plemon, and some cheese surprise


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 15, 2015)

Did someone say Plemon ?

Here's a few shots of mine at 7 weeks. Seems to be around an 8.5 week strain. I've just hit 8 weeks here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

Lovely stuff jig!


----------



## Cltv_sid (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 16, 2015)

show off.

Man, dog x dippsy a killer cross. Nice grape cheese and dog kush after tones taste. 

Leafs are getting some light purple 8 weeks of flower, about. On a few phenos. And some lemon type sweet kush smells on others..

Popped about 20 seeds. Of different strains.

Plus my cloning came out great. 90% rate this time


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Did someone say Plemon ?
> 
> Here's a few shots of mine at 7 weeks. Seems to be around an 8.5 week strain. I've just hit 8 weeks here.
> 
> View attachment 3565476 View attachment 3565477 View attachment 3565478 View attachment 3565479


looks like it could go another week lad.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 16, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Did someone say Plemon ?
> 
> Here's a few shots of mine at 7 weeks. Seems to be around an 8.5 week strain. I've just hit 8 weeks here.
> 
> View attachment 3565476 View attachment 3565477 View attachment 3565478 View attachment 3565479


Wowzers that's properly pink. That is the nicest looking bud I've seen in a while. 

Jig are you going to be watching the test on Boxing Day? If we draw the series I'll consider that to be a very good result. 
The summer was good this year. Broad was incredible with that 8 for 15 at Trent Bridge. I thought Cook had made a huge mistake when he won the toss and put them in to bat especially with Anderson injured. Just shows what I know lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2015)

aye the cut is 9 weeks bang on.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2015)

Here's the two of the plemons today at 8 weeks 2 days.

This one is a bit fatter buds. Smells amazing. Kinda like sour lemon. Strong smell.
 

But this one is a bit prettier, to me at least. This one smells more of rubber, with a bit of fuel. Not as strong a smell.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2015)

oscaroscar said:


> Wowzers that's properly pink. That is the nicest looking bud I've seen in a while.
> 
> Jig are you going to be watching the test on Boxing Day? If we draw the series I'll consider that to be a very good result.
> The summer was good this year. Broad was incredible with that 8 for 15 at Trent Bridge. I thought Cook had made a huge mistake when he won the toss and put them in to bat especially with Anderson injured. Just shows what I know lol


Thanks oscar. I'm excited to smoke them, the one smells so nice.

I will definitely be having the test on in the background all day, mixed in with a little football. I really enjoyed watching the ashes this year. With my new situation I was able to catch a lot of them. The 8 for 15 was amazing. 15 runs! Aus only got 60 with 14 extras, not a good look when the bowling side scores a quarter of your runs for you. And how about Ben Stokes. That catch he made in Trent Bridge was amazing. And of course his performance at Lords. For me, that was the highlight of the series. New guy coming up and showing the aussies what business really means. I loved watching that.

The tosses always seem to be that way, either way wrong or way right, and I'm always of the incorrect opinion. It's a good thing they didn't select me as captain. 

Few years back I got to see S.A. and England on day 5 of a test at the Oval (at least I think it was the oval, it definitely wasn't lords) and I got to see a result. Wrong result, but still feel pretty special to see a result either way in my one day of live cricket viewing.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 17, 2015)

Stokes is definitely a star for the future. I also enjoyed seeing Steve Finn back to near his best. He can be one of best bowlers if he stays fit. I like James Taylor too. He scores quickly when he gets going. Joe Root will be a superstar I think he's a better wicket taking bowler than Moeen Ali. 
I think the NZ series was fantastic too. You could really see that the change of management lifted and relaxed the players


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2015)

Im really glad the beans turned up for ya city sid mate, plemon is a belter jig goodwork


----------



## Cltv_sid (Dec 17, 2015)

Hell yeah man thanks for all the info! I'd have never found breeders botique without this thread lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2015)

Have a look round the boards. There's a few breeders boutique threads. Club 600 breeding showcase is where it all started.


----------



## Cltv_sid (Dec 17, 2015)

5093 pages! Damn!! Looks like I've got some reading to do lol


----------



## Cltv_sid (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow.. Don gin and ton I just realized your who I've been emailing lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2015)

Hahaha small world lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2015)

What's up growers.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2015)

What up cali !!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2015)

what's up jiggy? Cali?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2015)

what up westie ?!!?!! Just got back from a lovely evening out. About to smoke some cq48 and play some video games. Only way it could be any better is if all you guys and your families were coming over for christmas dinner.

How's the PS4... I'm totally jealous btw. lol... I'm sure you are a bit jealous of 20 degree weather from here till the new year though, haha.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2015)

lol yeah a we bit but its beenn 16 degrees c here so its hardly been what you call wintery ffs lol. Yeah the ps4 is a blast got blk ops 3 today for the mrs. That psycho killer is really nice but ever so stroong i feel drunk im that light headeded. WOuld be cool to do a family holidayos over to see you chap. hows the little cat? still hanging around?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2015)

Lol... which one. The first one that got dropped in the yard has been gone for a few months now. The other one that showed up about two months ago and ended up getting locked in the garage for 3 days is back again. He was missing for about a week, but came back yesterday. He's a real sweety, but won't shut up. I'm worried about the summer because there is no A/C and we have to leave all the windows open, so he'll be able to just walk right in and meow all night. Not sure how that's going to work, but I guess we'll cross that bridge when we get there.

I ain't played a black ops since MW3. I think at least... whatever the one with the exploding RC cars was. Lol... I seriously still get flashbacks to playing multi player CoD. Like I was in war or something. Still remember all my spots for sniping people. Good times.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2015)

Time flies man. I was just sitting here thinking how we didn't have any kids when we 'met' on RIU, you weren't married yet, none of that stuff. Shit all the guys here on RIU seem to have had kids in the past few years, we used to all be so young. lol... bunch of dads now sprouting grey hairs and such.

You think palace can get a champions ticket this year?


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2015)

I ain't got grey hair yet but if I grew a beard it would look like a badger lol


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2015)

I am grey and proud.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2015)

I just spotted my first grey the other day and all of a sudden felt like a girl at the immediate insecurity, like oh my god I'm going to look old. haha... I didn't go as far as my wife and pluck it though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm getting wings like Paulie from soprano's haha


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2015)

I got streaky side burns like I got mini new castle shirts lol my beards more grey than brown lol. We been so into the footy we been watching all sorts online. Seen wolves play twice in last few days lol. Birmingham last night lol. Palace have a brilliant chance, it's the first time in decades I've been proud to be cpfc. Stoke today could be tricky. Still fighting with mites and fleas for fuck sake. Kids r golden bertie is a doll and hattie is getting to be such a chareter the love is emense... Anyhoo my morning wake n bakes coming to an end now kidsll be up any second and my joints gone out lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2015)

All go mate eh. I've fallen out of love with the football, couldn't even bring myself to watch the other decent teams play, made it worse. that said toon have managed to turn it round it seems though we'll see today, our lot have a habit of strolling into what they think are easy games and getting battered 6-0 etc 

Yeah Palace have done pretty decent and with spurs losing to us last week they don't seem so rock solid. Stoke will be tough, of all the prem teams I hate stoke the most, i call it the home of non football. 

Best to the fam lad!


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2015)

Q.P.R. seem to have dropped back to the usual Championship mid table obscurity ffs
Mind you three of the last four seasons we've been in the Premier league but two of those we sunk without trace and the other we stayed up by the skin of our teeth.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2015)

You a qpr? I was staying in shepards bush a couple years back and went to a Christmas Eve service at a local church. The vicar told me I was lucky it was Christmas because if it was any other day he wouldn't give me communion for having my Spurs scarf on. Lol... He went on to tell us he told a guy to leave a couple Sunday's earlier for wearing a Man U scarf. And I guess he also didn't bless some Aussies that visited when the ashes were going on. Too funny.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2015)

I would've thought not getting Communion round those parts in a Spurs scarf would the least of your worries lol
People still remember the FA cup final in '82 and the replay. Qpr were close but no cigar. Then or since ffs


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2015)

Ahhhh, so that's why the group of guys followed after me yelling. I thought it was just because I was American.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes football fans can be rather unreasonable sometimes lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2015)

happy fucking christmas to anyone still subbed.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2015)

Back at you bro. Best to you and the family. Hugs to all.


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2015)

thats the kids in bed time for fallout 4....................


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2016)

Anyone interested in what im growing atm?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes I am. How's it going me old china?


----------



## ghb (Jul 10, 2016)

you still got that gringo? just lost my cheese cut but i know she'll be back as so many people have it, concentrating on getting the glue in order atm.


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Jul 10, 2016)

mr west said:


> Anyone interested in what im growing atm?


always interested one of the coolest threads on riu


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 10, 2016)

ghb said:


> you still got that gringo? just lost my cheese cut but i know she'll be back as so many people have it, concentrating on getting the glue in order atm.


How are you finding that glue? I've got my first one almost two weeks into flower and the fucker just keeps stretching. It grew five inches overnight. A two inch node space becomes a six inch node space in two days and it's the same on every branch. It's going to end up looking like a palm tree lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2016)

well after battling mites for what feels like 18 months, Ive lost untold cuts and killed many plants. I do have a fireballz and three blue pits going and nearly lost my plemon, luckily the cuts took. Sorry ghb I did flower gringo a couple of times but lost the cut due to mites and heat. Its my bogy taking cuts in my environment. I still got a firballs in my greenhouse looking lush but not showing sexy bits yet and like 10 big tomato plants hiding it lol..


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Jul 10, 2016)

I Hope the battle has been won Mr west and things start looking up in your garden


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2016)

well I used to use plant vitality + but they stopped making it. I loved that stuff. I bought sometrhing called killer mite by the same company which seems to have done the job.


----------



## Cltv_sid (Jul 10, 2016)

Well fellas.. my luck with the dog was not so great. Only four germinated and they were all males. Next up is the dippy, fingers crossed for this one as I have very high hopes for it.


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2016)

I have 6 dippy unsexed plants in veg, I recon two maybe fems lol. I could be wrong tho and have tall girls lol.


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Jul 11, 2016)

mr west said:


> I have 6 dippy unsexed plants in veg, I recon two maybe fems lol. I could be wrong tho and have tall girls lol.


Nice man I haven't seen much of the dippy sounds like an amazing cross I bet theres some real keepers to be found


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2016)

yep Rasclot had a belter, pictured in the bb website lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2016)

There's some throwbacks in those genes I'm going to work with for sure. The male selection will be the tricky bit I think. You know the usual you end up with 3 keepers lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2016)

Ill get some pics laters of my mess lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2016)

@yorkshireman is doing 4 smelly cherry x Las fingerez now, am looking forward to seeing how a guy who knows his shit does with them.


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> @yorkshireman is doing 4 smelly cherry x Las fingerez now, am looking forward to seeing how a guy who knows his shit does with them.


Sounds good should be some fire I love super lemon haze and with the smelly cherry should be some colorfull ladies


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2016)

im smoking some nice blue pit at the min, quite heaad bandy lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 4, 2016)

How's that glue doing now? I couldn't water mine for nearly four days and lost a whole crop. Probably 35oz in the bin. When I got back it was all yellow and if touched it would just crumble ffs 
Ten weeks in flower too. I could've chopped it earlier but I didn't so I'll just chalk it up to experience and move on.


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2016)

Here she is im gonna put her in flowewr this week. Here is a fireballs i have going too, im loving this one, just hope the clone takes lol.


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 5, 2016)

If you have the real cut like the one i have then you have a piece of uk growing history,had mine now 8 years still producing the goods,And its nothing like any of the seed company's the nearest you will get is underground origianls for look and greenhouse for smell but the real cheese cut makes your eyes water it smells that strong dude.

Doing two plants of it at the minute,its start of week 5 this thursday and it is more smelly now than most strains after full term flowering.I have some photo's of it in my last grow journals ,for rick simson oil that and my livers x exodus i did my self and jack herer barnsley cut,from a friend up north,is the best that works for me


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 5, 2016)

tyke1973 said:


> If you have the real cut like the one i have then you have a piece of uk growing history,had mine now 8 years still producing the goods,And its nothing like any of the seed company's the nearest you will get is underground origianls for look and greenhouse for smell but the real cheese cut makes your eyes water it smells that strong dude.
> 
> Doing two plants of it at the minute,its start of week 5 this thursday and it is more smelly now than most strains after full term flowering.I have some photo's of it in my last grow journals ,for rick simson oil that and my livers x exodus i did my self and jack herer barnsley cut,from a friend up north,is the best that works for me


If it's Jack from Barnsley it's not Jack herer it's just called Jack. It's an old skunk. I've grown it a few times. It's similar to cheese but stays a bit shorter the Jack I've grown. it's everywhere around Barnsley and Sheffield. If you buy cuttings that's what you get round there


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 5, 2016)

mr west said:


> Here she is im gonna put her in flowewr this week. Here is a fireballs i have going too, im loving this one, just hope the clone takes lol.View attachment 3773641 View attachment 3773642


How did it cope with the stress of being in that box? 
I would cut it down to virtually a stump before you flower it. The stretch is huge on it.


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2016)

Im gonna try and train her into a scrog made out of a green house self cut in half. I have about 5 and a half feet of headroom in my tent so ill have to put her on a upturned pot for first few weeks lol.


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 6, 2016)

This is from a friend who breeds its defo Jack herer it's father was msnl,I know the one you mean though the super stinky strain,most popular in that part of country I have done it loads of times ,that is a lovely strain In its self though .i only work with 3 other growers all our strains I do ,or one of the other guy's ,the other guy just grows,but keeps us in meds ,that plant your talking about is in our cross called basil kush.og kush x that strain.The best Jack herer in seed form is the msnl one,the real minty smelling pheno in veg.I would love to know what skunk was used though,I have a feeling it may be the killer skunk from underground seeds,

when ever I pick new crosses up from my buddie,and take him things I'm Woking on I all ways like to make it a few days break to sample some of the local stuff,there are some good weed in that part of country,and some great growers ,by just looking at the bud I get,it's nearly all ways high grade ,ain't had much to do with stuff from Sheffield ,it all ways seems to be the same stuff owt that smells strong they seem not to care about taste,it's all about smell,


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2016)

tyke1973 said:


> This is from a friend who breeds its defo Jack herer it's father was msnl,I know the one you mean though the super stinky strain,most popular in that part of country I have done it loads of times ,that is a lovely strain In its self though .i only work with 3 other growers all our strains I do ,or one of the other guy's ,the other guy just grows,but keeps us in meds ,that plant your talking about is in our cross called basil kush.og kush x that strain.The best Jack herer in seed form is the msnl one,the real minty smelling pheno in veg.I would love to know what skunk was used though,I have a feeling it may be the killer skunk from underground seeds,
> 
> when ever I pick new crosses up from my buddie,and take him things I'm Woking on I all ways like to make it a few days break to sample some of the local stuff,there are some good weed in that part of country,and some great growers ,by just looking at the bud I get,it's nearly all ways high grade ,ain't had much to do with stuff from Sheffield ,it all ways seems to be the same stuff owt that smells strong they seem not to care about taste,it's all about smell,


They're not even bothered what the high is like. Stinks=good with the bud round here. 
I used to go to Surrey Skates in Woking all the time in my teens and twenties. I doubt it is still there though. 
There was a cut going around that finished in 7 weeks that was similar to Jack but had a peppery smell.


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 6, 2016)

DST said:


> I am grey and proud.


Locks are grey but in jha we trust


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 6, 2016)

mr west said:


> happy fucking christmas to anyone still subbed.


Time to start thinking about Christmas stash grows ,multi strain grow,for me
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Blue dream
Exodus cheese
Jack herer
Exodus cheese x livers
---------------------------------
All ready have a oz of express curing
And got a oz of basil kush due in next few week .
So any one needing to speak to me best prob getting intouch 2 week before it starts ,because through Christmas my brain will be out for lunch pmsl


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2016)

I grew Livers for years but I swapped back to Cheese though because Livers made me too para in the last two weeks of flower. 
I'll be putting another GG#4 in my next round too. I still haven't tried it. I grew one last round but I ruined it by not watering for nearly four days and the whole crop got binned ffs. 
I had a family emergency so it couldn't really be helped.


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 6, 2016)

good luck ,shit happens in this game family more important


----------



## shishkaboy (Sep 6, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I grew Livers for years but I swapped back to Cheese though because Livers made me too para in the last two weeks of flower.
> I'll be putting another GG#4 in my next round too. I still haven't tried it. I grew one last round but I ruined it by not watering for nearly four days and the whole crop got binned ffs.
> I had a family emergency so it couldn't really be helped.


Its legit. You guys gonna love her.

Glue
  

That fireballs looks hella fire too!!!

Got a few gg4 hybrids in the seedling phase atm to see some of her babies.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 6, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> Its legit. You guys gonna love her.
> 
> Glue
> View attachment 3774466 View attachment 3774468
> ...


Mine was no where near as frosty as that because we had a heatwave that didn't do it any favours. It should be cooler this run so I should get to see it perform properly this time


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2016)

It's weird. I was expecting the glue to taste like a kush but it heavily leans towards a class haze flavour (for me anyway)..that's with a very short cure though...needs a bit longer.


----------



## shishkaboy (Sep 7, 2016)

I tried to pm but it didnt work. @DST 

Its not kushy like the dog was or ogs are.

But still a deep earthiness that can only fit into the "kush" or "sour" category. Even the uk cheese bx2's that I had I would have classified as a "sour dairy kush".

I am just trying to compare gg4 to something that we have both had.

I dont really get too much haze out of her. I would have to say gg4 is a sweet earthy coffee kush.

Anyone have a few flowering shots?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2016)

Good to see you shishka man. Dst turned pm's off too many cranks. 

I ran glue a while back it was crazy strong. Didn't think it tasted amazing, but i like sweeter flavours. coffee earthy kush isn't my bag but then again I'm not totally into indica


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> I tried to pm but it didnt work. @DST
> 
> Its not kushy like the dog was or ogs are.
> 
> ...


By haze i guess I mean sativa in flavour. Earthyness is there for sure and the fans on her are very hybrid with both the large size you get from a sat with pinnate leaves and the width you get from the webbed leaf. She Def has that vigor in her.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2016)

I'll look out a pic.


----------



## shishkaboy (Sep 7, 2016)

Its all indica out here. 

I cant even remember the last time I had some decent haze.

I went through a few bagseeds from Jamaica and still have a few more, but I think I might move on.

Whats new in the kitchen?


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> Its all indica out here.
> 
> I cant even remember the last time I had some decent haze.
> 
> ...


Just working on some Engineers Dream at the minute lad. And a wee cross of the ED with Fireballs. A mate of mine is giving me seeds from 3 landrace strains from India (3 different regions) so looking forward to trying something totally different. Last decent haze I had was an Hawaiian haze...many moons ago.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2016)

my first attempt on the gg4


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 9, 2016)

DST said:


> my first attempt on the gg4


I can't see the pictures. I presume they're of plants lol


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2016)

oscaroscar said:


> I can't see the pictures. I presume they're of plants lol


stop taking all those e's Osc, lol....they are there as far as I can see. maybe diff browser.


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2016)

Psycho killer has a hazey flav


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

whats cracking in your tents westy?( I read some dogs and something I can't remember? no surprises there.)


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2016)

lol well ive just chopped and smoked 2 x blue pits and i have a rather funky fire balls in flower. my veg light blew so having to veg in one of my sixhundred watt tents.. ive just potted on a dog that was flowering cuz of root boundness, so hoping thatll turn round i got a couple of plemon cuts from a fem seed with mad pistles all over it. Im hoping i have a fireballs clone of the one i havce in flower, fingers crossed eh, its chilling under a desk lamp cfl 23w. So safe to say with 1 6 burning 12 and 1 burning 18 hrs a day its pretty hot in my bedroom for all the wrong reasons lol. Oh yeah i just put a monster glue into flower i must clip it a bit today.


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2016)

btw d i canny see the pics of the glue either lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

you still got my cut of the plemon lad? seems the guys I gifted the cut to have been daft and effed them up and lost em.


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2016)

no i fluffed mine up too, which sucks sweaty ones. i hope thease cuts come good tho cuz it was purp min flower when i flowered the seed plant. I dont know if it was aas rampently prolific like the orig cut u sent cuz it got infested midflower ffs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't think @DST kept it about either. ffs that's that then. what a ballache


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2016)

Nope, sorry lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

I gave it to half dozen folks knowing some would lose them but didn't expect everyone. ah well I still have about 30 of the original batch they came from. Am right sick of set backs just now.


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2016)

i still got a few beans left of the fem plems ill have a dig for em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

good egg!


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2016)

Set back city over here man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

join the gang. I keep saying there's always someone worse off somewhere. I'd love to meet the poor sod and put him out his misery.


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2016)

It can always get better lets just hope it gets no worse.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2016)

mr west said:


> It can always get better lets just hope it gets no worse.


many years ago, when I was in the air farce, the boss came in with a hangover and the Colonel had just chewed his ass when he said that. That afternoon his wife filed for divorce and the IRS sent him a collection letter. Definitely a bad day at black rock.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

man that's a tough run for one day.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 14, 2016)

he survived...it didn't happen to a nice guy.


cof


----------



## shishkaboy (Sep 14, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> join the gang. I keep saying there's always someone worse off somewhere. I'd love to meet the poor sod and put him out his misery.


I dont wanna die.


----------



## shishkaboy (Sep 14, 2016)

shishkaboy said:


> I dont wanna die.
> I know this sounds bad, but at least I aint the only one going through the shit.


----------



## shishkaboy (Sep 14, 2016)

Dont think I showed you guys my newest project.

Found an interesting male in some chem91 x wookie that got dropped on my Shishkadiesel, mr nice, gg4 and chem 4.

n91


Female



My diesel



Green crack s1's?


Og kush


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you still got my cut of the plemon lad? seems the guys I gifted the cut to have been daft and effed them up and lost em.


Just heard the bad news from bud.... I had a friend with one from the Reg pip's but he pulled it early and fast dried ffs. It had that same lemon sherbet tastes yours had, just not so potent, but I wanted to give a go myself and he's flowered it out also!! I got a few pip's left to try.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

I've still got some original pips left too. and the next generation seem pretty damn good. lots of good pics from the states guys. check @doublejj 's grow.

impressive trees http://rollitup.org/t/doublejjs-next-big-adventure-lone-oak-farms-2016.892910/page-211


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2016)

my plemon came good in the end and is now bout 5ish weeks in flower, ill get a pic laters wen the light goes off if any1 wants to see?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2016)

been wanting to see your plants for time westy mate


----------



## mr west (Dec 9, 2016)

its just having the time to nip up and snap lol. Ill try wen the kids go up to bed bout 630 the lights should be off then lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 9, 2016)

It's six thirty. Tick follows tock


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2016)

soz i took the pics then couldnt find the thing to download em off my cam lol i get it now tho so here she is. plemon i dont know how long id say bout 6 weeks or so lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2016)

there is defo some colour to her but not maybe as bright as some lol. just like me haha.


----------



## JDMase (Dec 11, 2016)

What a read. Admittedly I didn't read the lot (782 pages!?) but it's good to know some exodus cuts are still floating round here in the UK n man I need to make some connections lol. 

That plemon looks Nice too, what's the story behind that?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2016)

Smelly cherry x ssh.

That's going to fill out bloody huge Fred. It looks the double of the mother cut at halfway. Should take on more colour by looks of it too. Just the buds tho

Fine work Fred mate


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2016)

It's unlikely I'll let her finish to perfection unless I get a few zips of free weed lmao or I win some cash haha sposee it could happen


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 11, 2016)

You can see the pink coming through now. Looks like it'll yield too. Have you taken some cuts?
How's that Glue going?


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2016)

I do have another in veg of the plemon and at least 1 of the gg4 cuts has taken ty vm. I got 4 sd cuts ready to pot on and a massive over veged one in my veg 5ent lol not really a veg tent ut it's overflow. it also has a dog cut that's overveged too.


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2016)

Is there such a thing as over veged? not sure just needs pruning good lmao.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 12, 2016)

mr west said:


> Is there such a thing as over veged? not sure just needs pruning good lmao.


The glue I've got that's about ready has been cut down to virtually a stump twice in veg and flowered as a stump lol and it's still way too big for my space. It's between lights and the tops are above the lights ffs it stretches way too much for my room


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2016)

its such a shame to cut so much off a plant aand do nothing with it. I used to give my mate a bouquet of cannabis when ever i overveged but hes deed now so canny dump it on him. ill prolly just bin it


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 12, 2016)

I think that too but if you've got no use for it in the bin it goes lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2016)

It cant hurt the plant to be pruned, it just is a shame to take the healthiest part and bin it.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2019)

three years since the last post, I really miss the days on here chattin shit bout weed


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2019)

And I miss playing golf with my homies. Was just thinking about it the other day.

Hope you're well westie. Kiss to the kids for uncle jig.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2019)

Miss you Jf mate. Aint it crazy how times past kids really do distort things, time especially lol. We are great jig how hell you man part from mac love lol?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2019)

I miss the old gang too, we used to have some great conversations on here. I’m a changed man having had conversations with you all here, especially you jig! You got me to come out of my shell and be myself, I can never thank you enough for that!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2019)

Things are good here. I got a job, so that's cool (and it sucks lol). I'm spending all day on social media representing big brands. Basically chatting with folks online like I always have, but getting paid to do it now.

And yeah cowboy, I miss the old crew too. We had a good few years together. I can't wait to get back to the USA and get around to visit all the people I haven't yet. I'm still quite sad about us losing @TrynaGrowSumShit. He was a good dude. It makes me super happy hearing how much I could help out. It's really nice to hear. I'm feeling a bit disconnected from the world at the moment as my wife and daughter are back in the States for Christmas. They'll be spending it with my wfie's parents and my parents. The whole gang is getting together, minus me cuz I'm still awaiting trial and have no passport. :/ It's not the end of the world or anything. I'd much prefer this situation to being sat up in prison... but it ain't the happiest either. And it's really nice to remember that we can positively impact others through our computers and phones.

Thank God for the internet as I'd lose my mind sitting in Rural spain by myself all the time I've been here without my family. They travel back often. Anyways, good to touch base with you both.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 20, 2019)

We miss you


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 20, 2019)

I have been wondering about tryna, he’s no longer with us? Like he died? That sucks! I still haVe some of his and aeveanas crosses. Man, bummer days.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2019)

Yeah, he passed a year ago actually. He had been battling Diabetes for a long time, and it finally got him. Really sad, he was a pillar of his community too. Left behind a beautiful lady and two boys he adopted. He used to be quite the trouble maker, but grew up and was a great role model to all the guys he used to run with. It was a really sad day to hear of his passing. It was a great loss to many. He was just 31 y.o.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 20, 2019)

And super close to home because I have diabetes as well. T was a great dude, I remember him sharing his tribulations of youth. He is missed! Thank you for sharing that jig! High end shoe trader and resident chucker, permanent member of highlanders cave lol not to mention fellow fried chicken connoisseur.... peace T.


----------

